# Visa time line - Family, spouse applications



## mike

At the request of a couple of members I am starting this thread for people to post their dates of their application so other people can get an idea how long an application will take. *Note:* please use the information as a guide only! We have no way of verifying what people post.

Please only post family related visa applications here - defacto, spouse etc. This will only work if enough people participate and keep their information updated.

Please don't post any questions here or make any other posts. I want to keep the thread as "clean" as possible. If you are excited about getting your visa please start a new thread so everyone can post congratulatory messages. Make your post something like this format:

*Date of application:

Nationality:

Visa type:

Offshore/onshore:

Medicals submitted (yes/no):

Police check submitted **(yes/no)**:

Date CO assigned:

Date visa granted:* 
__________________


----------



## Megera

*Nationality:* Canadian
*Visa type applied for:* Spouse (de facto) Temporary Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100), Offshore application
*Area migrating to:* Melbourne

*Police Check:* Sent with my original application
*Medical Check:* Requested on 08/04/09, completed on 22/04/09, received by Ottawa on 29/04/09

*TIMELINE*
*16/03/09:* Sent application to processing centre in Ottawa
*20/03/09: *Application received by Australian High Commission in Ottawa, case officer assigned.
*08/04/09:* Letter received requesting medical check and passport to be sent to AHC in Ottawa.
*22/04/09:* Medical complete.
*29/04/09:* Medical information received by AHC in Ottawa.
*07/05/09:* Passport sent to AHC in Ottawa.
*12/05/09:* Passport received by AHC in Ottawa.
*20/05/09: VISA APPROVED!!*
*25/05/09:* Passport received by me with visa sticker!!!!

* Note: I didn't receive an email notifying me of my visa being approved, I found out today (25/05/09) when my visa arrived back to me by mail.


----------



## Beatrice

*Date of application:* Sent to London 2009-04-11 (as we live in Ireland)
*Nationality:* Swedish
*Visa type: *Spouse (de facto) Temporary Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100)
*Offshore/onshore:* Offshore
*Medicals submitted*: Yes (and as my doctor sent that in before I posted my application it arrived early..)
*Police check submitted:* Yes for Sweden & Ireland but not Australia as I had not been there a full year. Was asked to supply this later by CO as I had been in Australia almost a full year and then for a holiday so it did come to more than 365 days.
*Date CO assigned:* 2009-04-14
*Date visa granted: *: 2009-05-20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*TIMELINE*
*2009-03-23:* Did medical
*2009-03-27:* Did X-Ray
*2009-04-01:* Dr. sent all to London 
*2009-04-11: * Sent application (1.75kg) to London (sent it this late as we where waiting for our last 888 form but ended up sending it without as was adviced by London it would not delay the processing).
*2009-04-14: *Proof of genuine & continuing relationship (bills, bank statements, photos etc received in the post together with receipt that London had deducted £660 from my credit card
*2009-04-14:* Received email from CO that she was dealing with my application and that proof of G&C was sufficient therefore sent back as they do not keep originals. She asked me for Australian Police Clearance & letter from my employer
*2009-04-15: *Sent off letter to Australian Federal Police
*2009-05-05:* Received Police Clearance and expressed to CO together with letter from my employer & last 888 form.
*2009-05-07: *CO received above
*2009-05-11: *Email received from CO that she did not require anything further from me at this stage and will be in contact in due course.
*2009-05-20:* Email received from CO that visa was granted! Woohooooo! My partner and I are so happy the first thing he said was "I told you not to worry!" )


----------



## Belle20

*Date of application:* Sent application to the Australian Embassy in Berlin on the 27th of March 2009

*Nationality:* I am an Australian citizen by birth and my boyfriend is French, we live together here in France

*Visa type*: Spouse (de facto) Temporary Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100)
*
Offshore/onshore:* Offshore

*Medicals submitted (yes/no): * Yes submitted by doctor at the same date as our original application

*Police check submitted (yes/no):* Yes we submitted it with our original application

*Date CO assigned:* We have had 2. Our first CO was assigned on April 6th 2009 and our second assigned on April 21st 2009

*Interview:* Our CO contacted us on the 21st of April stating he wanted to have a phone interview with my boyfriend. He also requested a written statement by me (the sponsor) outlining sponsorship duties and also a military service certificate. The documents were sent off on the 24th of April and the interview was held on the 27th of April.

*Other:* CO contacted us again on May 6th stating our photocopy of the military document was not certified properly so we sent another on May 8th.

*Date visa granted: * TODAY!! 19th May 2009!!! So happy!!!


----------



## zrina24

*Date of application:* 12 of February 2009 I took my application to the Australian Embassy in Zagreb,Croatia. They've checked documents and put a stamp on application. After I've sent application to the Australian Embassy in Berlin, they recived it on 26 of February 2009.

*Nationality*: I am Croatian,my husband in Australian. I live in Croatia,he lives in Australia.

*Visa type*: Spouse visa (Subclass 309 )

*Offshore/onshore*: Offshore

*Medicals submitted (yes/no): * Yes, submitted by doctor. She sent it on 05 of May 2009, I still don't know if it arrived to Berlin. (Last wednesday (13 of May) it hasn't )

*Police check submitted (yes/no): * Yes, submitted with application.

*Date CO assigned:* The day I took application to the Australian Embassy in Zagreb,Croatia, they give me paper with name of my CO,number of telephone and e-mail adress

*Interview: * I will have the interview on 25 of May 2009!!

*Other:*

*Date visa granted: *

TIMELINE:

February 12 2009:application recived at Australian Embassy in Zagreb
February 12 2009:CO assigned
February 26 2009:application recived at Australian Embassy in Berlin
March 23 2009: recived an e-mail from CO to go and do the medical, correct something in the form 47SP(I forgot to answer on one question) and I must reply to my CO when I will be available for the interview
March 28 2009: Did the medical with X-ray
May 05 2009: Medical was sent to Berlin
May 13 2009: I phone my CO and arrange to have an interview on 25th May


----------



## clarebare

*Nationality*: Canadian
*Visa type applied for*: Spouse Temporary Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100), Offshore application
*Area migrating to*: Brisbane
*Police Check*: Yes, Sent just after original application
*Medical Check*: Not yet requested, but appointment made for June 3rd

*Time Line*

*21/05/ 2009*- Application Submitted
*22/ 05/2009*- Application received
*25/05/2009*- Case Officer Assigned
*27/05/2009*- Police Check Submitted
*03/06/2009*- X-Ray completed
*03/06/2009*- Medical, passport and my children's Australian passports requested
*19/06/2009*-Medical, my passports and children's Australian Passports received in Ottawa
*02/07/2009- VISA GRANTED!!! YIPEE!!*
*07/07/2009*- Visa Received!!


----------



## darreno

Date of application: 29/05/09

Nationality: Thai

Visa type: spouse visa subclass 820

Offshore/onshorenshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no):yes

Police check submitted (yes/no):yes

Date CO assigned:29/05/09

Date visa granted: 29/05/09

Man, we are so lucky. We just got back from immigration in Sydney. We had our application submission appointment today. The appointment only took 30 minutes and at the end of it, they granted my partners visa right on the spot. 

HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY


----------



## tomyum

We are still waiting. In BANGKOK, THAILAND. Since February 2009.
We both had interview together 25/5/09 for one hour ! 
Everyone says visa processing takes 3 months (at least)
Have seen reports of much less time. Don't know why.
Because our application had everything. We have been together for one year. We have lived together most of the year too.



Date of application:6/4/09

Nationality:Thai

Visa typerospective Spouse (fiancé) Subclass 300

Offshore/onshore: offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no):yes

Police check submitted (yes/no):yes

Date CO assigned:9/5/09

Date visa granted: STILL WAITING


----------



## cords

Nationality: Swedish

Visa type: Partner visa 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date of application: 23/3/09 received by Australian Embassy in Berlin

Date CO assigned: 23/3/09

Date of phone interview: 05/5/09

Date of email requesting passport for stamping of visa: 10/6/09

Date visa granted: 12/6/09

Date of email advising visa was finalised: 18/6/09

Total processing time: Little under 3 months.

We are so happy & relieved that this long and arduous process is over and that we can get on with our lives. 

My advice for others is to submit your medical & police checks & military service records with your application, even if you're not sure if its needed. It may save time later on so just do it anyway.

Also, if you are applying in Australia and have any questions on your particular case, I recommend the Immigration advice & rights centre. Its a free phone service with limited opening hours.
We called them to find out if our particular circumstances meant that we would not meet the 12 month living together requirement. They advised that at that time we didn't and therefore saved us applying too early & being denied (and also saved us a stack of non-refundable application fee!).
They were much more helpful & informative than the immigration department.

For more info: Immigration Advice and Rights Centre

Good luck everyone and be patient!


----------



## The Thing

Nationality: Irish


Visa type: Class 300 Prospective Marriage Visa

Offshore/ Onshore: Offshore


Medicals submitted: Yes ,after two weeks when C.O. requested them in initial email.


Police check: Yes with Initial application, however because it only had my name that I normally use and not my middle name as well I had to re-submit.

Date of application: 22/04/09

Date Case Officer assigned: 05/05/09

Date of phone interview: Not required

Date requesting passport for stamping: 25/08/09

Date visa granted: 25/08/09

The C.O. requested more information when the application was being processed, my fiancee and I had to submit proof that our wedding was lodged with the State Authorities, so that took an extra 3 weeks to have that sorted as the paper work had to be sent to me from Australia, then I had to go to the Embassy to have it witnessed then back to Australia and then back to me and then back to the embassy. I also had to re-submit my Police clearence certificate with my middle name as well.
I also submitted a cover letter with was stamped and dated from my former employer (Dept of Defence) with a charachter reference as well.
My fiancee and I also had a house here together which we have now sold and a block of Land in Australia and are now half way through a new build. I'm also due to start Uni over there next Feb and left the Army to head over.

The other half went back to Oz in Feb as her Visa and extended Visa had ran out and I had to wait to be discharged from the Defence Forces to make the application for the Visa as they look for discharge Cert.
So after almost 3 months waiting for the Visa, I just want the Visa to come now as I am missing my girl alot 

It's nice to read other peoples experiences and see the positive experiences that they have had.


I'd just like to add I had my Visa granted on the 25 of this Month, August, I am so delighted. Now I can marry my beautiful girl and settle down and have a few Bambinos. To anyone reading this, if you have applied for a Visa keep your head up and keep faith in the process but phone your C.O. if you haven't heard anything in a while, don't just leave it and good luck.


----------



## Groady

*Date of application:* 29 May 2009
*Nationality:* Canadian
*Visa type:* Spouse subclass 309
*Offshore/onshore:* Offshore
*Police check submitted:* Sent with initial application

*TIMELINE*
29-May-2009 Mailed visa application + supporting documents to AHC Canada.
03-Jun-2009 Received confirmation of receipt of appliction via email.
22-Jun-2009 Received package of returned supporting documents and letter requesting medical and passport.
17-Jul-2009 Medical + Chest XRay completed.
25-Jul-2009 Panel doctor mailed medical results to AHC Canada.
28-Jul-2009 Passport mailed to AHC Canada.
07-Aug-2009 VISA approved! Passport returned in mail with sticker.


----------



## HannahLiam

Date of application: Application sent to Aus Embassy in Auckland 25/06/09

Nationality: Irish Citizen from Northern Ireland

Visa type: 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore, NZ

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Frontloaded

Police check submitted (yes/no): Aussie PC frontloaded, UK PC requested

Date CO assigned: 02/07/09

UK Police Check Requested: 02/07/09, along with Irish - has never lived in Ireland.

Irish PC Request Cancelled: 12/07/09 

UK PC submitted: 12/08/09

Date visa granted: 13/08/09

So happy!! Thanks to everyone for advice and support! I wish everyone all the best.


----------



## Amandy

My husband visa is taking ages, he is Bangladeshi and I am Australian. We are both in Bangladesh whilst this visa process takes it's time!

*Date of application: 30th June 2009

Nationality: Bangladeshi

Visa type: Spouse Visa Provisional Subclass 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Bangladesh)

Medicals submitted: Yes (2 weeks after application)

Police check submitted: Yes (With application)

Date CO assigned: Did not get informed formally. First email received (on 15th July 2009) from CO saying I had an interview on 12th August 2009)

Interview: 12th August 2009 - where the CO asked some really intrusive and horrible questions.

Date visa granted: * Awaiting . . .

Why is it that people from USA, UK, Ireland, all the anglo countries seem to get their visas in less than 2 months.. but no, not my husband, why, something against black people. Why are people so racist.


----------



## Barrbcow

I am Australian and my Fiance is Palestinian.

Date of application: 13/05/2009 Received by Australian Consulate Dubai

Nationality: Palestinian

Visa type: Prospective Marriage Visa (Subclass 300)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes 09/07/09

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes 09/07/09

Date CO assigned: 16/06/2009

Date visa granted: ........still waiting, have to reschedule our wedding date  
Just have to sit tight now and keep waiting I guess....


----------



## magmelb81

*Prospective Marriage Visa Subclass 300 visa Timeline - Brasilia*

*VISA Timeline*

*Nationality: *Brazilian
*Visa type:* Prospective Marriage Subclass 300
*Offshore application*

*Date application received: *4th August 2009
*Case Officer assigned: *5th August 2009 email sent to us

Medicals sent direct to Embassy in Brasilia prior to application being lodged

We fully front loaded our application but failed to realise that 3 different police checks are required in Brazil therefore we only included a Federal check. Embassy requested the additional 2 types of checks (totalling 4 as need to obtain for each city you have lived in). Checks then needed to be officially translated to English. We had 28 days to provide these documents.

Submitted checks just prior to our 28 day cut off.

*5th September 2009:* Received advice from CO that an interview was not deemed necessary based on evidence supplied in application. Requested passport to be sent and sought an official English translation to a declaration made by my fiancee's mother. Sent to embassy on September 17th 2009.

*VISA APPROVED: *September 21st 2009 

Passport and Original docs to be sent back to my fiancee within 2 days.

The service provided by the Embassy in Brasilia and by our specific case officer has been exemplary. They communicated with us regularly and confirmed receipt of all documents in a prompt manner. We cannot believe how quickly our visa was approved considering Brazil is category 2 (medium risk) however it is probably important to point out that our total application weighed in excess of 3 kilos.


----------



## pac

*SPouse Visa Application*

Nationality: Latvian

Visa type: de facto

Offshore/onshore: offshore

Date of application: 27/7/9 confirmation email received from Berlin Office

Date CO assigned: 8/9/9

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes, email requesting medicals received 8/9/9 > submitted 9/9/9

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes, email requesting police check received 8/9/9 > submitted 9/9/9

Email requesting confirmation documentation received sent on 21/9, still waiting reply 25/9

Confirmation email received1/10 > phone interview requested 8/10
Phone interview completed 9/10> passport requested
Passport sent 9/10

Date visa granted: 12/10

Passport Returned 20/12


----------



## Barrbcow

I am Australian and my Fiance is Palestinian.

Date of application: 13/05/2009 Received by Australian Consulate Dubai

Nationality: Palestinian

Visa type: Prospective Marriage Visa (Subclass 300)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes 09/07/09

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes 09/07/09

Date CO assigned: 16/06/2009

Rescheduled Wedding Date: 30/09/09, Hopefully getting married 30/01/10 

CO Requested more information: 29/09/09, single status certificates from both my fiance and I

Date visa granted: Just have to sit tight now and keep waiting I guess....


----------



## romzes84

Hi there! I am a Russian citizen residing permanently in New Zealand. Here is how our De facto migrant visa is progressing at the Consulate General in Auckland.

*Date of application: 02/10/2009

Nationality: Russian

Visa type: 309/100

Offshore/onshore: offshore (Auckland)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes, 16/10/2009

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: 08/10/2009

Date visa granted: 20/10/2009
*

05/10/2009 Letter received to acknowledge the lodgement of the application
10/10/2009 Letter from CO received asking for further documents: Form 80 and medicals.
16/10/2009 Medicals Submitted as well as the form.
19/10/2009 Letter of approval sent.
20/10/2009 Passport endorsed with Temporary Residence visa (309)!!!!

The service provided by the Consulate in Auckand has been absolutely fantastic! 18 days and I got the sticker! Thank you kindly!

P.S. Those who think that only citizens of certain English speaking countries get their visas approved quickly, our case proves the opposite!


----------



## reko

Call to make appointment to lodge application in person: 13/07/2009

Date of application: 24/08/2009

Nationality: German

Visa type: De facto spouse

Offshore/onshore: onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: 24/08/2009

Date visa granted: 3/09/2009

Visa would have been granted on the spot but I forgot one document which I handed in a few days later.


----------



## Lenore

*Subclass 300 Visa*

Date of application: March 2009

Nationality: High Risk

Visa type: Subclass 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes): when requested June 2009 (clearance received July 2009)

Police check submitted (yes): when requested June 2009

Date CO assigned: March 2009

Interview: August 2009 (told at the interview up to another 6 months for Security check from lodgement date)

Date visa granted: 12th January, 2010


----------



## Tink

Date of application: 12 May 2009

Nationality: Indian

Visa type: Subclass 300 Prospective Marriage Visa

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, with original application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes. Submitted Indian Police Clearance with original application. Request for further police clearances for Bahamas and one from the Indian Regional Passport Office on 25 May 2009 (Bahamas clearance submitted on 11 August 2009 and further Indian PCC submitted on 8 October 2009).

Date CO assigned: 20 May 2009

Date visa granted: 4 November 2009. Still waiting for passport to be returned with stamp in it.

Best of luck to all those out there still waiting. I understand that this can be a frustrating, long process but it totally worth it in the end.


----------



## LovedUp

*De facto visa - Namibia *

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Date of application:* 18th September 2009 (Aus Embassy South Africa)

*Nationality: *Namibian (application sent to Aus Embassy in South Africa as no embassy in Namibia)

*Visa type:* De facto

*Offshore/onshore:* Offshore

*Medicals submitted (yes/no): *Yes, with application

*Police check submitted (yes/no): *Yes, with application

*21st September 2009 -* Received email from VFS (company that handles admin for Aus Embassy South Africa) saying they had received application and dispatched it to Aus Embassy in South Africa.

*22nd September 2009 - *Recieved email from Aus Embassy in South Africa saying that they had recieved application.

*12th October 2009 - *Recieved email from Aus embassy SA confirming that health requirement had been met.

*Date CO assigned:*

*Date visa granted: 16th October 2009! -* Recieved email from Aus Embassy saying that visa had been granted and that we should expect passport back in the mail anytime.

Can't believe it! Only took 3 weeks from date of receipt! Never even had a CO assigned that we are aware of and no interview or anything! So stoked!!!!


----------



## eford33

Date of application: August 27th, 2009

Nationality: Canadian

Visa type: Defacto

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Sent to CO Sept.11/09

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes with Application

Date CO assigned: August 31st

Date visa granted: Received letter in the mail explaining we needed to provide more evidence on Sept.21. Sent in more stuff 2 weeks later. Hadn't heard from CO for a month since sending out the last letter. Called her on Oct.22/09 and she said she was going to grant the visa so to send in my passport. Still waiting for my passport in the mail!! Soo Happy!! 

Update: Visa was granted October 28th, recieved passport back Oct.30th.


----------



## Nathe84

*visa granted*

Date of application: Immigration lawyer sent it to the wrong embassy, so i guess it all started 12.august 2009

Nationality:Norwegian

Visa type: Subclass 100 (spouse)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Medical done in may 2009

Police check submitted (yes/no): Done, and they got everything they needed right away

In the end of sep. 2009 we got a e.mail from the embassy/lawyer saying we needed to do a medical on our daughter. she wasent registrated as a australian yet, so she had to go trough the same processe as me. everything was fixed in the beg. of oct. but got lost in the mail. so had to gather everything again, and send it once again.

Visa granted: 29. october 2009

passports has been sent today, and hopefully we'll get them back next week. and we'll fly "home" monday 9. nov. CANT WAIT!!

This has been a really hard and stressfull processe, and if i knew it would be this stressfull, i wouldent do it. But thats the life of an international relationship now my hubby and our small familly can finally go back downunder after 2 1/2 years in norway.



good luck to everyone else who's waiting!!

Date visa granted:


----------



## elkitten

Date of application: 12 August 2009

Nationality: Canadian

Visa type: Defacto

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (U.S.A)

Medicals submitted (no): 

Not with application. Medical complete on 21st September 09

Police check submitted (no): 

Not with application. FBI, Township and Australian police check submitted as they came through in September 09. Singaporean police check submitted 5 Oct, returned to me on Nov 7, Will be sent to Immi along with passport Nov 9th

Date application received confirmation (via cash withdrawl): 14th of August

Date CO assigned: 27th of August

Interview: 27th October 2009

Date visa granted: 10 November 2009


----------



## Lettuce

Hello! I'm new. This is a great website - it is so nice to hear other peoples stories. Here is mine............

Date of application: 5 October '09

Nationality: I'm Irish and my boyfriend is South African (he has permanent residency already)

Visa type: Defacto

Offshore/onshore: Onshore at the Brisbane immigration office

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: Still waiting! I'm a bit worried about that from what I've read on the other posts. Anyone in a similar situation? Or any advice......sit tight or contact IMMI?

Date visa granted: Not yet! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Annika

*Date of Application:* October 12th, 2009

*Nationality:* Canadian

*Visa Type:* Subclass 820, De facto

*Onshore/offshore:* Onshore, Adelaide Office

*Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes

*Police Check submitted (yes/no):* Yes, both Canadian police check and Australian police check, however was contacted by my CO and told that I had submitted the wrong Australian police check (I thought they were all the same, but of course Immigration required the Federal police check from Canberra, whereas I had submitted one that only pertained to South Australia...don't make that same mistake!)

*Date CO Assigned:* October 22nd, 2009; CO contacted me on Oct.22nd requesting further information (AFP check and further evidence that my boyfriend and I live at the same address)

*Date Visa Granted:* November 9th, 2009

CO was very nice, she called me on Oct. 22nd and discussed what further information she required of me before she sent the formal letter request. We had emailed Immigration right after our application was lodged because we are traveling back to Canada for Christmas (leaving Dec 6th), and I was worried that a decision on the application would not be made before we left. The CO addressed that concern immediately; while she was initially skeptical that we would have a decision before leaving (due to the "4-6 week turnaround for the AFP check"...but mine came back within a week), as soon as I mailed her all of the information she let me know I'd have a decision within the week. Hope that other applicants out there have a prompt and efficient CO too - good luck!


----------



## elkitten

Can't edit for some reason!!!!-- anyhooo....

elkitten's visa was approved on: 10 November 2009


----------



## Amandy

For those who don't remember me, this is my story (and my husbands). 
We are still waiting, since 30th June 2009. I contact the embassy all the time, they say processing time is 6-9months. But why the hell is everyone on here getting it in less time??

There is nothing wrong with our application - apparently we are awaiting security checks. ? geez


Amandy said:


> My husband visa is taking ages, he is Bangladeshi and I am Australian. We are both in Bangladesh whilst this visa process takes it's time!
> 
> *Date of application: 30th June 2009
> 
> Nationality: Bangladeshi
> 
> Visa type: Spouse Visa Provisional Subclass 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Bangladesh)
> 
> Medicals submitted: Yes (2 weeks after application)
> 
> Police check submitted: Yes (With application)
> 
> Date CO assigned: Did not get informed formally. First email received (on 15th July 2009) from CO saying I had an interview on 12th August 2009)
> 
> Interview: 12th August 2009 - where the CO asked some really intrusive and horrible questions.
> 
> Date visa granted: * Awaiting . . .
> 
> Why is it that people from USA, UK, Ireland, all the anglo countries seem to get their visas in less than 2 months.. but no, not my husband, why, something against black people. Why are people so racist.


----------



## rav_85

Date of application: 02 November 2009

Nationality: Indian

Visa type: DEFACTO VISA

Offshore/onshore: ONSHORE (MELBOURNE)

Medicals submitted: Yes with application

Police check submitted: Yes with application

Date CO assigned: Did not get informed formally. 
Date visa granted: 16 November 2009

Alright if they are racist, they have no reason not to be racist to me considering I hold an Indian passport but obviously if you look at my case there's no way you can say they are racist when it comes to the visa process, however depending on nationality and checks, it might take longer for some applications to process than another. I guess they are just trying to do their job right. 

Good luck everyone and God Bless


----------



## clglazer

*Visa Granted!!!!*

Date of application: 22 September 2009

Nationality: USA

Visa type: Prospective Spouse (fiancé) Subclass 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (WA DC)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: 30 September 2009 - Received confirmation email.

Date visa granted: 30 November 2009

I recieved a phone call from CO today granting visa - no stamp inpassport required!

Good luck to all still waiting and just starting the process!! See you in OZ!


----------



## roxy_417

Date of application: November 4, 2009

Nationality: Canadian

Visa type: Spouse Temporary Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100), 

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: November 9, 2009

Date visa granted: Havent heard anything as of yet. Hoping to recieve something soon!!

Okay so It has been almost 4 weeks and I havent hear anything from my case officer, I got an email on the 9th of November saying we have a case officer assigned, which was the day I sent in my medical as well, so I emailed the case officer and asked for confirmation that he recieved my medical....no reply. Now I really want to email him again and see the progress on our visa, im going nuts! But my boyfriend says NO! Dont bug him.........Cant I just send a really really nice email to him!! 

Or should I just wait................................??


----------



## its_a_mini_adventure

*the hell of the 888*

*Date of application:* sent off on 27th November 2009

*Nationality:* British

*Visa type:* Defacto Spouse

*Offshore/onshore:* Offshore

*Medicals submitted:* Yes - 2 weeks before application...

*Police check submitted:* 21st December.

*Date CO assigned: *30th November 2009. Recieved an e-mail from her requesting remaining 888 paperwork (damn those unreliable friends...), my police clearance and my birth cert copy.

*Interview: * I've been informed that we won't need one as we had so much evidence of being in a relationship for the past 4 1/2 years.

*Date visa granted: * 2nd February 2010!!

*21st December* - all remaining paperwork waiting at embassy for my case worker to come back from annual leave.

* 30th December * - advised i may not hear from them until February due to internal processes slowing things down.


----------



## sazzlewilson

Date of application: 20 November 2009

Nationality: British

Visa type: Defacto/Spouse

Offshore/onshore: Onshore (Perth)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Waiting on one police check

Date CO assigned: 20 November 2009

Date visa granted: Still waiting on the police check to arrive, then the CO said he would be happy to grant the visa!


----------



## sweety pie

*Date of application:* 23 Nov 2009

*Nationality:* French

*Visa type:* Prospective Marriage (Fiance) Visa Subclass 300

*Offshore/onshore*: Offshore (via Aust embassy in Berlin)

*Medicals submitted (yes/no)*: Did medical check up on 18 Nov 2009 and was sent directly by the medical ctr in Paris.

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (French and Australian)

Date CO assigned: not sure but visa fee is charged on 03 Dec 2009, and on 14 Jan 2010 we received an email confirming the receipt of our application and that a case officer will be assigned soon.

*Date visa granted*: GRANTED!!!! on 22 Jan 2010 we received a call from the case officer (which btw was the first contact we had from her) saying that the visa will be granted and she will send the formal email on Monday. 
We received the email on 25 Jan 2010, requesting the passport to be sent to Berlin. 
My fiance asked if they could stamp the passport in Aust. Embassy in Paris as his mother was about to go to Paris. The case officer replied the email rapidly(!!) an hour later or so and organised an appointment for his mom to bring the passport to an officer in Paris.

Happy!!! We're getting married in Sydney in August!!


----------



## Ameristralian

Date of application: 30 Nov 2009

Nationality: American

Visa type: Spousal 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Waiting on FBI clearance, local complete

Date CO assigned: 11 Dec. 09

Date visa granted: Waiting.... Was informed by CO that processing time is only 8 weeks from date she was assigned...whoohoo!


----------



## fpiragibe

Date of application: 30 October 2009 (directly to ASPC in Adelaide - this type of application cannot be made through the Australian embassy in Brasilia)

Nationality: Brazilian (high risk country)

Visa type: Spouse inclusion in a previously granted SIR 495 VISA (unusual case)

Offshore/onshore: OffShore on paper (online application not possible for this case)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, on 26th November - reached Sydney on 1st December 2009

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application (triple check - Federal, Justice and State police)

Date CO assigned: unknown - received letter asking for medicals on 13 November 2009 (1st contact made by the case officer; the 2nd was the GRANT notice).

Interview: not requested.

Date visa granted: 18 January 2010 (a little less than 3 months)

Evidence of continuing and genuine relationship provided (maybe this can be a guide to someone):
- detailed history of relationship (2 pages);
- 2 statutory declarations from Australians who know us both;
- 2 declarations from Brazilians who know us both;
- roughly 14 pictures of us, together with our kids and family relatives;
- declaration from my ex-wife, authorising me to travel and stating she's sure I'll keep on supporting the kids in Brazil;
- old and new gas and electricity bills showing both of our names and referring to the same address in Brazil;
- divorce certificates for both of us (former marriages);
- our marriage certificate (of course)


----------



## jayde

*Florida to the Gold Coast (and so it starts)*

Date of application: 2009

Nationality: American Applied Washington

Visa type: 309/100

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): requested

Police check submitted (yes/no): requested 2010, FBI check applied Dec 2009 - Told 10 week minimum process

Date CO assigned: 2010

Date visa granted:


----------



## mhmoudr

Date of application: 3/Nov/2009
Nationality:Syrian
Visa type: Spouse
Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes


----------



## ZoeM82

*Date of application:* 4th Jan 2010

*Nationality*: Irish

*Visa type*: Partner Visa Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 309 and 100)

*Offshore/onshore*: Offshore

*Medicals submitted *(*yes/no*): Yes, they should have arrived at Australia House a few weeks ago.

*Police check submitted (yes/no): *Yes.

*Date CO assigned*: 10 days after applying

*Date visa granted:* May 2010, I had to ring up the volcanic Ash cloud delayed my Visa!!! The case manager was stuck somewhere.


----------



## jenifermarie

Date of application: 27th November 2009

Nationality: Canadian

Visa type: Partner (de facto) Visa Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 309 and 100)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted: 10th February 2010

Medicals received @ AHC: 26th February 2010

Police check submitted: Yes - Canadian police check w/application, AFP check sent 06/01/10

Date CO assigned: 7th December 2009

Date visa granted: 19th March 2010

*5th February* - contacted the CO to see what was happening seeing as we still hadn't heard anything - CO told us that de facto applications have to wait at least two months before they can be approved confused: never heard about that one before) but that now two months had passed, she would move the application to the "urgent" pile and be in contact in the next two business days to let us know if we need more evidence or we can go ahead and book a medical.


----------



## mrsetie

*Date of application: *
Recieved by Australian High Commission in South Africa on 23rd October 2009. Acknowledgement email of reciept of application received on the 2nd November sent to us from S.A.

*Nationality:* 
Cameroonian

*Visa type: *
Partner Visa Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 309 and 100)

*Offshore/onshore:*
Offshore

*Medicals submitted (yes/no):*
Yes - done in Yaounde on 2nd December 2009, advised by Australian High Comission in Nairobi that medicals have the all clear on 7th January 2010.

*Police check submitted (yes/no):*
Yes - sent from Cameroon via DHL and signed for at the High Commission in Nairboi on 4th December. Awaiting for High Commission to verify they have it and the physical file that was transfered from S.A. (they can't find it at the moment?????)
*
Date CO assigned:*
TBA
*
Date visa granted: *
TBA

_Email recieved from S.A. on the *9th November 2009 *advising that an interview would be required at the nearest Australian High Commission to Cameroon - Nigeria. Told that once dates for an interview trip have been scheduled in the new year we would be notified

Advised by S.A. that file was being transfered to Kenya on *23rd November 2009*. _

Emailed H.C. in Nairobi on 12/12/09 asking for confirmation his file had been recieved - response was received 2 days later, they were looking into it....

Emailed H.C. in Nairobi again on 5/1/10 asking if they have found my husbands file yet - reply was we are still looking into it.....

Attempt to call H.C. in Nairobi on 29/1/10 - after several attempts made contact but was cut off mid conversation - managed to find out they still had not found his file......

1/2/10 - lodged a complaint via GFU on immi website asking for an explanation, stating we are concerned about being disadvantaged due to their poor record keeping practices

2/2/10 - recieved an email - VISA granted!!!!! WOOHOO

2/4/12 - hubby received letter in the mail advising PR 100 granted on 31/3/12

__________________


----------



## Serenity

*Date of application*: Sent November 13th, 2009

*Nationality*: Canadian

*Visa type*: Partner Visa: Offshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 309 and 100)

*Offshore/onshore*: Offshore

*Medicals submitted (yes/no)*: Yes - Ahead of the Visa with a cover letter explaining the Visa application would follow.

*Police check submitted (yes/no):* Yes - admittedly I did this incorrectly initially and my CO sent me the correct link (not on the general government site) to the write document required.

*Date CO assigned*: November 18th, 2009

*Date visa granted*: January 13th, 2010 (called my CO to get an update and she said I was clear and to send in my passport today.)


----------



## Brooklyn2Oz

Date of application: Embassy received my application on Dec. 14

Nationality: American

Visa type: Spouse

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, Jan. 5 

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, frontloaded

Date CO assigned: Dec. 16

Date visa granted: Waiting, Waiting, Waiting

The wait is killing me. It seems like 8 weeks is the going rate. Any comments on this?


----------



## Babybah

Date of application: 3rd August 2009

Nationality: Egyptian

Visa type: Spouse visa (309)

Offshore/onshore: Off shore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes with application

Police check submitted (yes/no):yes with application

Date CO assigned: on day of application 3rd August 2009

Date visa granted: visa rejected 14th December 2009

Applied to MRT (Migration Review Tribunal): 15th January 2010

MRT hearing: 4th March 2010

MRT decision: 9th March 2010 (remitted back to Embassy in Cairo as we qualify for the visa subclass 309)

MRT decision letter received in Cairo: 31st March 2010 ~ have to wait for form 80 to clear

Temporary Partner Visa granted: 7th July 2010 (in Cairo via phone call from Embassy)

Permanent Partner Visa Granted: 9th January 2012 (applied August 2011)


----------



## Brooklyn2Oz

*In Oz Yet?*

_*


roxy_417 said:



Date of application: November 4, 2009

Nationality: Canadian

Visa type: Spouse Temporary Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100),

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: November 9, 2009

Date visa granted: Havent heard anything as of yet. Hoping to recieve something soon!!

Okay so It has been almost 4 weeks and I havent hear anything from my case officer, I got an email on the 9th of November saying we have a case officer assigned, which was the day I sent in my medical as well, so I emailed the case officer and asked for confirmation that he recieved my medical....no reply. Now I really want to email him again and see the progress on our visa, im going nuts! But my boyfriend says NO! Dont bug him.........Cant I just send a really really nice email to him!! 

Click to expand...

*_


roxy_417 said:


> Hi, I'm scanning older timelines to try to gauge if and when I'll be getting my visa. Just curious if you received yours yet?


----------



## Gib

Date of application: 30 December 2009

Nationality: Japanese

Visa type: Spousal

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (London High Commission)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, no xray due to pregnancy. Medical performed 29th Dec, received by high commission already.

Character stat dec forms submitted: Yes, scans of 3 of them. CO hasn't asked for the originals.

Police check submitted (yes/no): No. Australian police check ready. Japanese police check in process, due late January. Will send to CO together.

Date CO assigned: Received email from her 12 Jan

Date visa granted: Not yet. Won't get it until after baby born, and xray done.

Form 80 submitted: Yes


Case officer has asked for a good reason why we should get the visa without having an xray. She said wanting to give birth in Australia isn't good enough. I also commented that Japan isn't a high risk of TB, and that a medical had been taken 7 years ago for a student visa which showed no problems. Those weren't good enough reasons either, and she's not going to give us the visa until after the xray (after the birth).


----------



## hellzfire

Date of application: 23 December 2009

Nationality: Indonesian

Visa type: PMV (subclass 300)

Offshore/onshore: offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): done it (19 January 2010)

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes, along with application

Date CO assigned: 15 January 2010

Interview: 18 January 2010 by phone

Date visa granted: not yet

I'm going to do medical check this week. I will post again my progress later.


----------



## Amandy

Date of application: 30th June 2009

Nationality: Bangladeshi

Visa type: Spouse Visa Provisional Subclass 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Bangladesh)

Medicals submitted: Yes (2 weeks after application)

Police check submitted: Yes (With application)

Date CO assigned: Did not get informed formally. First email received (on 15th July 2009) from CO saying I had an interview on 12th August 2009)

Interview: 12th August 2009 - where the CO asked some really intrusive and horrible questions.

Date visa granted: 17th January 2010 (On our 1st Marriage Anniversary)

6 months and a half. It was a long wait. But i am thankful i guess. 
 Now, hopefully, my health will return to me and i can go back to my family.


----------



## inlove

Date of application: December 16th, 2009

Nationality: British

Visa type: Prospective Marriage 

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: Jan 8th, 2010

Date visa granted: Jan 21st 2010 !!!! Yaaaaay


----------



## Barrbcow

Its ok I have lodged a formal complaint with the GFU and they have passed it on to the principal migration officer in Dubai. I only complained because I feel it is unfair to be ignored by someone who is meant to be answering the questions you ask about your application, and it wasn't as though they weren't inportant questions. I want this process to be more organised to preven delays and to be treated like a person and not a number, especially when it starts to affect your health. I don't want people in the future to have to go through what I am at the moment. Goodluck everyone.


----------



## mrsetie

Barrbcow said:


> Its ok I have lodged a formal complaint with the GFU and they have passed it on to the principal migration officer in Dubai. I only complained because I feel it is unfair to be ignored by someone who is meant to be answering the questions you ask about your application, and it wasn't as though they weren't inportant questions. I want this process to be more organised to preven delays and to be treated like a person and not a number, especially when it starts to affect your health. I don't want people in the future to have to go through what I am at the moment. Goodluck everyone.


Hi Barrbcow - I too have had to lodge a complaint with GFU as the Australian High Commission in Kenya can't locate my husbands physical file which was transfered from the H.C. in South Africa as my husband is from Cameroon and they changed the processing goal posts in November 2009. Despite me sending a few emails and calling the office (which was hopeless) i figured i would have to go down this track as I was concerned we could be disadvantaged with processing times due to their poor record keeping practices. While we only lodged his application on 23rd October 2009 with South Africa I thought better to sort this out now then find out 5 months into the future they still hadn't touched his application and bothered to look for it. Will wait and see what the GFU comes up with!


----------



## sweety pie

VISA GRANTED 

* Date of application*: 23 Nov 2009

*Nationality*: French

*Visa type*: Prospective Marriage (Fiance) Visa Subclass 300

*Offshore/onshore*: Offshore (via Aust embassy in Berlin)

*Medicals submitted (yes/no)*: Did medical check up on 18 Nov 2009 and was sent directly by the medical ctr in Paris.

*Police check submitted (yes/no)*: Yes (French and Australian)

*Date CO assigned*: not sure but visa fee is charged on 03 Dec 2009, and on 14 Jan 2010 we received an email confirming the receipt of our application and that a case officer will be assigned soon.

*Date visa granted*: GRANTED!!!! on 22 Jan 2010 we received a call from the case officer (which btw was the first contact we had from her) saying that the visa will be granted and she will send the formal email on Monday.
We received the email on 25 Jan 2010, requesting the passport to be sent to Berlin.
My fiance asked if they could stamp the passport in Aust. Embassy in Paris as his mother was about to go to Paris. The case officer replied the email rapidly(!!) an hour later or so and organised an appointment for his mom to bring the passport to an officer in Paris.

Happy!!! We're getting married in Sydney in August!!


----------



## mrsetie

*visa granted!!!!!!!!!!!!*



mrsetie said:


> Hi Barrbcow - I too have had to lodge a complaint with GFU as the Australian High Commission in Kenya can't locate my husbands physical file which was transfered from the H.C. in South Africa as my husband is from Cameroon and they changed the processing goal posts in November 2009. Despite me sending a few emails and calling the office (which was hopeless) i figured i would have to go down this track as I was concerned we could be disadvantaged with processing times due to their poor record keeping practices. While we only lodged his application on 23rd October 2009 with South Africa I thought better to sort this out now then find out 5 months into the future they still hadn't touched his application and bothered to look for it. Will wait and see what the GFU comes up with!


OMG - I can't believe it we got an email today saying that my husbands visa has been granted. Not sure if this is an outcome of my complaining to the GFU but i suspect it is. I am happy beyond belief....i certainly does pay to may enquiries if you think something is wrong


----------



## its_a_mini_adventure

its_a_mini_adventure said:


> *Date of application:* sent off on 27th November 2009
> 
> *Nationality:* British
> 
> *Visa type:* Defacto Spouse
> 
> *Offshore/onshore:* Offshore
> 
> *Medicals submitted:* Yes - 2 weeks before application...
> 
> *Police check submitted:* 21st December.
> 
> *Date CO assigned: *30th November 2009. Recieved an e-mail from her requesting remaining 888 paperwork (damn those unreliable friends...), my police clearance and my birth cert copy.
> 
> *Interview: * I've been informed that we won't need one as we had so much evidence of being in a relationship for the past 4 1/2 years.
> 
> *Date visa granted: *
> 
> *21st December* - all remaining paperwork waiting at embassy for my case worker to come back from annual leave.
> 
> * 30th December * - advised i may not hear from them until February due to internal processes slowing things down. But otherwise we tick all the boxes. Now we just have to wait for when she asks for my passport....


Visa granted today!!! Woohoo!! i was getting antsy so e-mailed asking if she needed any further info and she e-mailed back it had gone through!!!!

No more checking my e-mails twenty million times a day!!!


----------



## Michael and Maria

*Visa Granted!*

*Date of application:* 15 October 2009

*Nationality:* Hondurena

*Visa type:* Subclass 300 (Prospective Marriage Visa)

*Offshore/Onshore:* Offshore

*Processing:* Australian Embassy Washington D.C.

*Date CO Assigned:* 22 October 2009

*Medicals submitted:* 10 December 2009

*Police check submitted:* With initial application

*Date visa granted:* 1 February 2010!!!


----------



## Brooklyn2Oz

*Got It!!!!!!*



Brooklyn2Oz said:


> Date of application: Embassy received my application on Dec. 14
> 
> Nationality: American
> 
> Visa type: Spouse
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, Jan. 5
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, frontloaded
> 
> Date CO assigned: Dec. 16
> 
> Date visa granted: Waiting, Waiting, Waiting
> 
> The wait is killing me. It seems like 8 weeks is the going rate. Any comments on this?


My visa was granted on Jan.27!!! Sorry for the lag but had a family emergency. (Everyone is fine now.) But Yes, I got it. Thanks o everyone for the support and also to deal with my whinging about taking so long. Which in retrospect, wasn't very long at all.

This is a great site. I'll be in touch.


----------



## Lavisy

*Visa Accepted! *

*Date of application:* Handed into Perth Office 6th January 2010

*Nationality:* British

*Visa type:* Defacto Spouse

*Offshore/onshore:* Onshore

*Medicals submitted:* Yes

*Police check submitted:* Not at time we handed in the application. Both UK and Aussie checks handed in person on 29th January 2010.

*Date CO assigned:* 6th January 2010 by appointment.when we went to hand in application. Only needed the police checks, everything else was fine.

*Interview:* Had interview at same time as our appointment, not many questions asked, we were both quite surprised by this. Went very smoothly.

*Date visa granted: * 1st February 2010!!!!!  So that was 26 Days from initial hand in to visa granted.

Thanks so much for everyones help on here with the questions I had, they helped soooo much!


----------



## Tewy

Date of application: August 19th 2009

Nationality: British

Visa type: Spouse

Offshore/onshore: onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, UK, Germany and New York State with application.

Date CO assigned: Had to call the helpline and immigration office 3 times at the end of October 2009 to find that my CO had been assigned 4 weeks earlier but had sent the request for further information and CO information to the incorrect address. So CO discovered October 28th 2009. Then CO sent out letter to correct address. Received 6th November. Then FBI report requested due to living in the USA. We are still waiting for the FBI report.

Date visa granted: Waiting, 6 months and counting.

Anyone else waiting around in Melbourne going crazy with too much time on their hands unable to do anything because of the immigration restrictions? 

My husband is Australian. We have been married for 2 years.


----------



## Katey

*Partner Visa Onshore*

Hi everybody,

This is my Visa history.

*Date of application: *14 Dec 2009

*Nationality:* Finnish

*Visa type:* Partner Visa (Temp and Perm)

*Offshore/onshore:* Onshore

*Medicals submitted (yes/no): *Yep

*Police check submitted (yes/no): *
Yes and no. I submit the Police check from the wrong authority (from SA Police) when I needed the submit the correct police check from AFP (Australian Federal Police). On 19 Jan I was requested an AFP police check. Send the application to AFP (cost $43) on 20 Jan and got it by mail on 25 Jan. Then the same day I send it to my case officer.

*Date CO assigned:* I only know I had one when she asked for the AFP police check, on 19 Jan 2010

*Date visa granted:* 9 February 2010

Hopefully this will help. Good luck and patience for everybody. 

Katey


----------



## Wanderer

*!!!!!!*I am in the process of doing something of a clean out*!!!!!*
*And if you wonder *what that means, one of Mikes's Requests when starting this was:


> *Please don't post any questions here *or make any other posts. I want to *keep the thread as "clean" as possible*. If you are excited about getting your visa *please start a new thread so everyone can post congratulatory messages.* Make your post something like this format:


----------



## roly99

Date of application: Received by AHC Ottawa on 22 Jan 2010

Nationality: Canadian

Visa type: Partner Visa (Spouse) (Subclass 309/100) 

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - Completed on 15 Jan 2010 (I did the medical before being requested to because I live far away from the panel doctor and found it more convenient to coincide the appt with a planned trip to the city. Also, I'm hoping it may speed up the process somewhat - the call centre tells me that it is required of all applicants for PR anyway.)

Police check submitted (yes/no): RCMP check received by Ottawa on 01 Feb 2010. UK Police Check on its way - should get to AHC by 19 Feb 2010. Hopefully I am not asked for an Australian police check (I was there on a WH Visa for under 12 mos but have been there on holiday since, bringing my total time in Oz to just over 12 months)

Date CO assigned: 29 Jan 2010

Date visa granted: Waiting.... Since my initial email advising that I have a case officer, I have not received a request for additional supporting documentation or any other correspondence from my case officer. My guess is that they will do so only after the UK police check is received (I've advised them that it's on its way) In the meantime, I should break the habit of checking my email a thousand times a day - it's not healthy.


----------



## hle

*Defacto Visa offshore*

Date of application: Washington received Feb 3 2010

Nationality: US

Visa type: Defacto

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No

Police check submitted (yes/no):No

Date CO assigned: Not yet - it's now Feb 16 and no CO is this normal?

Date visa granted:


----------



## posh

*Partner Visa Timeline..*

Date of application: sent off on 23rd December 2009

Nationality: British

Visa type: Defacto Spouse

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted: Yes - 14 January 2010

Police check submitted: 4 February 2010

Date CO assigned: 11 January 2010 - Received an email requesting police certificate & medicals.

Date visa granted: 17 March 2010!!!!!!!!

16 Feb 2010.. Was told by email on 11 Jan that the current processing time is 3 - 4 months but I really want to have it granted soon as my man has gone back to Sydney to set things up and I miss him like crazy!!

Can anyone give advice on the average time it took for you to get your visa from the London Office..

Thanks 

UPDATE: Visa Granted on 17 March 2010 - happened to be Paddy's Day so a great one for celebrating as even though it was a Wednesday everyone else was out! I phoned my Case Officer (for first time) for an update and he asked me to drop him an email and he would check my file.. 2 hours later I had a reply email from him saying my visa was granted!! I am flying to Sydney in 21 days!!  
Good Luck to everyone else - I know the waiting sucks but it is worth it in the end!!


----------



## luucky69

Date of application May 2009
Case officer assigned in June 1 2009
still awaiting decision. they state that they are waiting for national security clearances and it will take around 6 - 9 months for their own security checks.. 
med, police clearances, and every tiny little doc submitted

is this normal for spouse visa 309 or are they messing about ?


----------



## luucky69

chk my case... may 2009 and still waiting as they are doing some stpid security clearance checks... god knows what they are looking for. but if they are waiting for FBI kinda report... I would suggest you to be patient.. ( it easier said than done)



Tewy said:


> Date of application: August 19th 2009
> 
> Nationality: British
> 
> Visa type: Spouse
> 
> Offshore/onshore: onshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, UK, Germany and New York State with application.
> 
> Date CO assigned: Had to call the helpline and immigration office 3 times at the end of October 2009 to find that my CO had been assigned 4 weeks earlier but had sent the request for further information and CO information to the incorrect address. So CO discovered October 28th 2009. Then CO sent out letter to correct address. Received 6th November. Then FBI report requested due to living in the USA. We are still waiting for the FBI report.
> 
> Date visa granted: Waiting, 6 months and counting.
> 
> Anyone else waiting around in Melbourne going crazy with too much time on their hands unable to do anything because of the immigration restrictions?
> 
> My husband is Australian. We have been married for 2 years.


----------



## Guest

luucky69 said:


> Date of application May 2009
> Case officer assigned in June 1 2009
> still awaiting decision. they state that they are waiting for national security clearances and it will take around 6 - 9 months for their own security checks..
> med, police clearances, and every tiny little doc submitted
> 
> is this normal for spouse visa 309 or are they messing about ?


What national security clearances? I've never heard of this? Is this an offshore visa? Has the applicant been to or is in Aus?


----------



## sazzlewilson

sazzlewilson said:


> Date of application: 20 November 2009
> 
> Nationality: British
> 
> Visa type: Defacto/Spouse
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore (Perth)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Waiting on one police check
> 
> Date CO assigned: 20 November 2009
> 
> Date visa granted: Still waiting on the police check to arrive, then the CO said he would be happy to grant the visa!


Update: Visa Granted 9 February 2010. Egyptian Police Check arrived on 8 February, went into immigration the following day, and was granted it straight away! So happy, and such a relief to finally be done with the application process. Thanks so much to everyone on here for their help!


----------



## masrawy76

im egyptian and rally im sooo worry about my visa . its from 15/6/2009 and now 22/02/2009 and still not have my visa . my marred date in marc 
what i can do what i cand do . im boread from w aiting


----------



## mmm

*MSSPPC visa 820 to 801*

* Melbourne Second Stage Partner Processing Centre*

Date of application: 15/02/10

Nationality: Japanese

Visa type: current spouse temporary subclass 820 and applying for

spouse permanent subclass 801

Offshore/onshore: Onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes submitted 15/02/10

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes submitted 15/02/10

Date CO assigned: not yet

Date visa granted: still waiting

They got everything they needed right away, any one with time frame

information or experience.
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Barrbcow

Masrawy, We applied in May and are also still waiting, unfortunately you will just have to be patient and maybe consider having to change your wedding date, we have had to change ours 3 times. The security checks alone can take up to 6 months.


----------



## mmm

Barrbcow said:


> Masrawy, We applied in May and are also still waiting, unfortunately you will just have to be patient and maybe consider having to change your wedding date, we have had to change ours 3 times. The security checks alone can take up to 6 months.


Hello Masrawy, 
that's very long time you've been waiting. But we are married already and applying from spouse (temporary) visa 820 to spouse (permanent) visa 801.
I was just wondering if any one has experience with this type of case.
Anyway I wish you all the best luck.


----------



## Wanderer

*Guys, I know it's a temptation to be asking what's going on etc. especially when you have been waiting a while and feel free to open a thread on your progress, much as many people have.
But we do want a timeline section to be exactly that and not so much for chit chat for it'll lose its real purpose as a reference thread.*


> !!!!!!I am in the process of doing something of a clean out!!!!!
> And if you wonder what that means, one of Mikes's Requests when starting this was:
> 
> Quote:
> Please don't post any questions here or make any other posts. I want to keep the thread as "clean" as possible. If you are excited about getting your visa please start a new thread so everyone can post congratulatory messages.


----------



## pandora

Date of application: Sent to Berlin Office on 03/02/10 - Received on 05/02/10 

Nationality: Italian/Iranian

Visa type: Temporary Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100)

Offshore/onshore:Offshore (Belgium)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, mailed on 22/02/10

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes 

Date CO assigned: 11/03/10

Date visa granted: Still waiting (Form 80 has been sent to ASIO for background checks).

Form 80 has been sent to ASIO for background checks. CO contacted me on 30/06 because ASIO needed an "Intended address in Australia". Provided them the address of our friends in Brisbane. Hope this is a good sign. At least my file in on TOP of someone's desk instead of the bottom of the pile.


----------



## lili83

*true love waits...*

DATE OF APPLICATION - received in Berlin on 19th feb 2010

NATIONALITY - Croatian

VISA TYPE - Prospective marriage subclass 300

POLICE CLEARANCE SUBMITTED - Yes, National and Local.

MEDICAL SUBMITTED - yes, finally got medical requested on the 10th June, doing it on the 17th and should be submitted by doctor very soon after.

DATE CO ASSIGNED - 22nd april, only got told after sending email as we hadnt heard anything, they told us we had a CO officer and pretty much that its gonna take 10 months 

DATE VISA GRANTED - YES!!!!!!!! recieved email on 12th August, requesting for my partner to send his passport to the embassy in Berlin.So it took just under 6 months from the date we sent in our application.

We provided 2x 888 forms, 2x stat dec of our history, 7x witnessed statements, 100 photos, love letters, evidence of work offered in Australia, Notice of intended marriage cert, translated birth/police cert, previous travel docs and more.
We have been told it will be no less than 10 months processing as Berlin is so busy now, so we are hoping to tourist visa to be granted during processing time so we can be together in Australia for a lil while to plan our wedding together. Our fingers and toes are crossed that its not going to take too long as we have wedding planned for January 2011.


----------



## philaus

Date of application: 13th February 2010

Nationality: Filipino

Visa type: PMV 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes Frontloaded

Date CO assigned: 25th February 2010

Date visa granted: July 12, 2010


----------



## sarahjean

Date of application: Berlin Office. Credit Card billed 19/02/10, Email sent to us same day confirming receipt of subclass 300 visa application 

Nationality: Icelandic

Visa type: subclass 300, prospective marriage

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): no, waiting for request

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: not yet

Date visa granted: still waiting

Hoping it is not too long! We spent 5 months apart already, then after that only got to see him for 3 months on a tourist visa, but now he is back in Iceland waiting for this visa to return to Aus. If only we had the money for me to visit him while it gets processed... hope it is not another 5 months apart...been 2 months second time around as it is!


----------



## ame

Date of application: 29 June 2009

Nationality: Egyptian

Visa type: subclass 100

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (London, UK)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes from both Egypt and UK

Date CO assigned: 09 Jul 2009

Date visa granted: 3rd March 2010

A long wait but was well worth it. Good luck to all.

PS: Masrawy 76, I am Egyptian too and it took 8 months and one week to get the visa. I applied from London. Hope that gives you an idea on how long it takes for egyptians to get the visa.


----------



## roly99

*Visa granted, yahoo!*

Update: Visa granted on Feb 25. (Permanent subclass 100 granted). The quick processing time may have been helped by the fact that we've been married for over 5 years and have a dependent child.



roly99 said:


> Date of application: Received by AHC Ottawa on 22 Jan 2010
> 
> Nationality: Canadian
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa (Spouse) (Subclass 309/100)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - Completed on 15 Jan 2010 (I did the medical before being requested to because I live far away from the panel doctor and found it more convenient to coincide the appt with a planned trip to the city. Also, I'm hoping it may speed up the process somewhat - the call centre tells me that it is required of all applicants for PR anyway.)
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): RCMP check received by Ottawa on 01 Feb 2010. UK Police Check on its way - should get to AHC by 19 Feb 2010. Hopefully I am not asked for an Australian police check (I was there on a WH Visa for under 12 mos but have been there on holiday since, bringing my total time in Oz to just over 12 months)
> 
> Date CO assigned: 29 Jan 2010
> 
> Date visa granted: Waiting....


----------



## meeksi

*Date of application:* 15 January 2010 (in person)

*Nationality: *South African (Dual Citizen - Netherlands)

*Visa type:* De Facto

*Offshore/onshore:* Onshore - Melbourne

*Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes, submitted with visa

*Police check submitted (yes/no): *Yes, submitted with visa

*Date CO assigned: * No idea

On the 16th of March 2010, I received a call from the DIAC (she didn't say she was my case officer) regarding my dual citizenship. They asked me to fax through a written statement that I haven't lived in Holland, as well as Form 80.

*Date visa granted:* 16 March 2010 
(I assume they didn't bother with Form 80 as I've never resided in the Netherlands),though I only found out that my visa was granted when my application and results were mailed back to me on the 17th of March 2010

*Total Time :* 2 months, 1 day

So surprised and happy! I was told 6-8 months! And I hadn't heard anything from DIAC until they granted the visa!


----------



## hellzfire

hellzfire said:


> Date of application: 23 December 2009
> 
> Nationality: Indonesian
> 
> Visa type: PMV (subclass 300)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): done it (19 January 2010)
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes, along with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: 15 January 2010
> 
> Interview: 18 January 2010 by phone
> 
> I'm going to do medical check this week. I will post again my progress later.


Date visa granted : TODAY!!! (19 March 2010)

I received email from my CO this morning said that my visa was granted.
So happy that our marriage plan is on schedule.
Thx to all member of this forum who has posted so many tips & problems.
Wish u all good luck for ur visa. Cheers ^^


----------



## jenifermarie

jenifermarie said:


> Date of application: 27th November 2009
> 
> Nationality: Canadian
> 
> Visa type: Partner (de facto) Visa Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 309 and 100)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted: 10th February 2010
> 
> Medicals received @ AHC: 26th February 2010
> 
> Police check submitted: Yes - Canadian police check w/application, AFP check sent 06/01/10
> 
> Date CO assigned: 7th December 2009
> 
> Date visa granted: 19th March 2010


*Visa granted today and we're planning on flying out to Sydney on 13th April.
*


----------



## Aurelie

Date of application: 15 February 2010 

Nationality: Mauritian 

Visa type: Spouse Visa (subclass 309)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (From Mauritius) 

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Sent with application 

Police check submitted (yes/no): Sent with application 

Date CO assigned: 19 February 2010

Date visa granted: 12 March 2010  feeling happy as never... and just wish that everyone on this forum, will get their visa granted speedily.. Good luck


----------



## Wanderer

*Just a Reminder*

*Guys, I know it's a temptation to be asking what's going on etc. especially when you have been waiting a while and feel free to open a thread on your progress, much as many people have.
But we do want a timeline section to be exactly that and not so much for chit chat for it'll lose its real purpose as a reference thread.*


----------



## jayestre

*Date of application:*March 11, 2010

*Nationality:*Filipino

*Visa type:*PMV 300

 *Offshore/onshore:*Offshore 

*Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes (March 20, 2010)

*Police check submitted (yes/no):* Yes (March 11, 2010). Have to resubmit one (March 20, 2010) with a specific "Travel for Australia" on it. And waiting for CO to send me a referral letter for my Police Clearance I have to get from HK.

*Date CO assigned:* March 22, 2010 ( Requested some additional docs, Police Check from HK and my fiance's rental agreement. Lodged letters for rental agreement 11/04./10. Police Check in HK still in the process.)

*Date visa granted:* July 9, 2010 (Email notification-VISA GRANTED) YEHEY! a long wait but it's worth it.


----------



## Peazy

Date of application: Sent to Berlin Office on 09/02/10 - Received on 10/02/10

Nationality: Canadian

Visa type: Temporary Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100)

Offshore/onshore:Offshore (Canada)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): no, waiting for go ahead

Police check submitted (yes/no): no, waiting for go ahead

Date CO assigned: 1st CO Assigned 10/02/10 - New case officer assigned 24/03/10

Date visa granted: Still waiting

P.S. Getting very frustrated as most offshore posts from Canada already have their visa by now and we have not even had initial contact after 6 weeks


----------



## Barrbcow

I am Australian and my Fiance is Palestinian.

Date of application: 13/05/2009 Received by Australian Consulate Dubai

Nationality: Palestinian

Visa type: Prospective Marriage Visa (Subclass 300)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes 09/07/09

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes 09/07/09 

Date CO assigned: 16/06/2009

Date visa granted: 21/3/10.................. *10 months, 1 week, 1 day*


----------



## jayde

*Florida to the Gold Coast (and so it starts)*

Congratulations to all who have their approvals. Barbbcow, that was a long wait, and please keep us who are still waiting in your thoughts! 

Date of application: 20 Dec 2009

Nationality: American Applied Washington

Visa type: 309/100

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes): requested 3 Feb 2010 done Feb 25, 2010

Police check submitted (yes): requested 3 Feb 2010, FBI check applied Dec 2009 - Told 10 week minimum process 
Submitted Mar 10 along with renewed Passport page that took 4 weeks to replace.

Date CO assigned: 8 Jan 2010

Date visa granted: xx/xx/2010??


----------



## lo764

Date of application: Application Sent to London Office 21/01/2010

Nationality: My Partner is Romanian, living in the UK

Visa type: 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore, UK

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): 
We had to submit a UK & Romanian Police Check, sent both off with application, 

Just some advice for others, uk police check was easy enough to get as we live in the UK, romanian one we had to get papers to entitle his brother to get it all done, and then have it translated, so its best to do this before they ask for it, as it took us a while if your having to get one from another country.

Date CO assigned: unsure as we went through an agent, 

Date visa granted: 18/03/2010

We were told at the beginning it would be a 3-4 months before it would be granted, but then it was granted less than two months after original application, i am pregnant however so maybe this had something to do with it. 

We weren't asked for any further information etc, so was pretty straight forward.


----------



## sarahjean

Date of application: Berlin Office. Credit Card billed 19/02/10, Email sent to us same day confirming receipt of subclass 300 visa application

Nationality: Icelandic

Visa type: subclass 300, prospective marriage

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Requested March 24th

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: Not sure the date they were assigned. We had no contact from them until requesting of Medicals on the 24th March

Date visa granted: She has informed us that everything is fine, once the medicals are done, she can process the visa! I was getting worried with no contact that it meant we did not even have a case officer. In the end it has worked out to be quite speedy.. what a relief!


----------



## lili83

lili83 said:


> date of application - received in berlin on 19th feb 2010
> 
> nationality - croatian
> 
> visa type - prospective marriage subclass 300
> 
> police clearance submitted - yes, national and local.
> 
> Medical submitted - no, were waiting for it to be requested.
> 
> Date co assigned - not yet
> 
> date visa granted - not yet
> 
> we provided 2x 888 forms, 2x stat dec of our history, 7x witnessed statements, 100 photos, love letters, evidence of work offered in australia, notice of intended marriage cert, translated birth/police cert, previous travel docs and more.
> We have been told it will be no less than 10 months processing as berlin is so busy now, so we are hoping to tourist visa to be granted during processing time so we can be together in australia for a lil while to plan our wedding together. Our fingers and toes are crossed that its not going to take too long as we have wedding planned for january 2011.


7 weeks on and we still havent heard from anyone, should we email them or will that just harbor our efforts???????


----------



## Guest

*Partner visa granted - Brazil*

Date of application: Arrived at Aus embassy - Brazil 11 January 2010

Nationality: Brazilian

Visa type: 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore, Brazil

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, 1 March 2010

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, 3 types required for Brazil! 1 March 2010

Date CO assigned: 26 January 2010

Date visa granted: 6 April 2010

Leaving to Aus in a few weeks! OVER THE MOON  AND A BIG THANKS TO ALL WHO HELPED AND GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!


----------



## cannuck

*Partner visa granted - canadian*

Date of application: *April 6, 2010*

Nationality: *Canadian*

Visa type:* Partner (820) *which should then become* (801)* in 2 years time.

Offshore/onshore: *Onshore*

Medicals submitted (yes/no): *Yes.*

Police check submitted (yes/no):* Yes.*

Date CO assigned: *March 2010*

Date visa granted:* On the spot! April 6 2010 *


----------



## suzann44

I am an Australian, my husband and i were married on the 19/02/2010 in Pakistan. I lived there for 3 weeks but returned to Australia now. We met on internet nearly a year ago. I cant not live in Pakistan due to the instability.

Date Sent:06/04/2010-Its the 18/04/2010 and no notification of embassy receiving our documents

*Date of application:

Nationalityakistan

Visa typeartner

Offshore/onshoreffshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no):yes, 18/05/2010 were done and dr is submitting

Police check submitted **(yes/no)**:yes

Date CO assigned We werent notified of date, but we have one(6/5/10)

Date visa granted:* 
Its the 28th April, still not informed by Aust, embassy in 
Bangkok if they even received our papers!_I sent 2 emails on the 1st May, got email saying they received our papers (6/5/10) and we have a _case officer and a case no. They said it could take 6-12 months to process.__
Case officer is now requesting more papers, one's that we have already sent- original police clearance, b/cert etc, who knows?____________
Update-26-02-2011 Emailed case worker in Nov. 2010. the reply was the security clearance may be back on the 14-12-2010 but have not been contacted since, no reply to an another email i sent at the end of Dec 2010. 10 plus months and still waiting. So frustrating not knowing what's going on. These visa's really put pressure on your marriage, talk everyday to hubbie on Skype but cant go to Pakistan, still unstable, also have to keep working to pay bills. Please visa come soon, Desperate!


----------



## swells

Date of application: March 5, 2010 (received confirmation of receipt)

Nationality: Italian

Visa type: Spouse

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Berlin Emabssy)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes.

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes.

Date CO assigned: Haven't heard anything from the embassy since they confirmed the arrival of our application

Date visa granted: ????

Has been 5 and a half weeks and still no news - it's driving me nuts!! We were initially told 1-3 months, when the application arrived we were told 5-10 and that we would be contacted by our case officer in due course. Our application is complete, according to what they requested so I can't understand why it's taking so long, it's not like it's peak season for student visas. Would be interested to hear how long it has taken them to process other Italian visas this year...


----------



## Wanderer

*Just a Reminder*

*Guys, I know it's a temptation to be asking what's going on etc. especially when you have been waiting a while and feel free to open a thread on your progress, much as many people have.*
But we do want a timeline section to be exactly that and not so much for chit chat for it'll lose its real purpose as a reference thread.


----------



## caledonia

I am British and my fiance is Australian. Hoping the application process isn't too long as we have already been apart for 3 months. Fingers crossed!

Date of application: Sent 16th April, signed for 19th April (Berlin Embassy), acknowledgement and file number sent 26th April. 

Nationality: British

Visa type: PMV subclass 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application

Date CO assigned: Not sure. Found out when i contacted the embassy on 25th May that a case officer has been assigned but we havent had any communication from him yet. 

Date visa granted: 16.07.10 - exactly 3 months! 

01.06.10 - first email received from case officer

24.06.10 - emailed case officer today to get out of office message from him saying he is out of office indefinitely!!!!!!!!! Not been allocated a new case officer yet. Am hoping that this wont cause too much of a delay. Not happy that i wasnt told this before now as he has already been gone for two weeks!

29.06.10 spoke to new case officer and apparently my application will be finalised and visa granted within the next two weeks. Just need to send off my passport to the embassy!!


----------



## Pinky

Date of application: Received April 21, 2010

Nationality: Mexican

Visa type: Spouse Visa

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes on May 3rd .

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes.

Date CO assigned: April 29, 2010

Date visa granted: June 15, 2010!

*Sent it to the Embassy in Washington.
*Case officer asked for a California background check, not an FBI check because I am a commuter. I sent that mid May.
*Case officer later on asked for a Federal Mexican background check, since I had only provided the State background and that is not enough. I will receive it monday June 7 and send it right away.
*I actually scanned and sent the electronic translation of the Mexican backgroung check via email to my case officer and she accepted it. I did that tuesday June 8.
* Received the approval email on June 15!! ... No interview and I do not have to send my passport to the Embassy because she made it a "label free" visa.
* Took 1 1/2 month to approve my visa!!! .. thanks for all the tips and comments everyone posted on this website, they helped out a lot.
*GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!


----------



## Turtlecouple

*309*

Date of application: 26 03 2010

Nationality: China

Visa type: Partner Visa Temporary (309 )

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes.

Date CO assigned: Waiting.....

Date visa granted:Waiting.....


----------



## bmr5series

*De facto visa approved!*

Visa (frontloaded with medicals) application received Washington DC: April 7

Nationality: American

Visa type: Partner (309)

Offshore

FBI Check sent: March 10

FBI Check received: April 21 (processed April 15!)

Date Visa Granted: April 27 (after an unexpected phone interview!!)

Case officer D.L. very quick!!


----------



## ak7610

OGN



ak7610 said:


> Date of application: 23 March 2010
> 
> Nationality: Indian
> 
> Visa type: Spouse sub 310
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes.
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): No
> 
> Date CO assigned: 1st Apr 2010
> 
> Date visa granted: Waiting
> 
> How long does medical check takes once received by visa officer. I believe they send them to Australia after receiving them. I wonder if this is done done electronically or via normal post.


Medicals were sent to Aus on 9th APR and received back by CO on 21st. Passport and PCC submitted on 29th APR.

All requested documents have now been submitted. Waiting Game begins now. Fingers Crossed.

OGN


----------



## Lily-bee

Date of application: *3rd March 2010*

Nationality:* Burmese*

Visa type: Partner *(Subclass 820/801)*

Offshore/onshore: *Onshore*

Medicals submitted (yes/no): *Yes with application*

Police check submitted (yes/no): *Yes with application*

Date CO assigned: *5th March 2010*

Date visa granted: *30th April 2010!!*

We are both so happy and relieved. I wish everyone good luck with their current and future applications. It is definitely worth all that we have been through.


----------



## Wanderer

*Just a Reminder

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Guys, I know it's a temptation to be asking what's going on etc. especially when you have been waiting a while and feel free to open a thread on your progress, much as many people have.
But we do want a timeline section to be exactly that and not so much for chit chat for it'll lose its real purpose as a reference thread. *


----------



## Milla

Date of application: 14 April 2010 (received by Australian Embassy, Berlin)

Nationality: Italian

Visa type: Temporary Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - sent by doctor 26 April 2010

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: 30 April 2010 - we were asked to send medical checks (already sent) and confirm if we had dependents (no). Evidence documents that we sent that are no longer required will now be returned.

Date visa granted: pending...


----------



## swells

UPDATED POST:

Date of application: March 5, 2010 (received confirmation of receipt)

Nationality: Italian

Visa type: Spouse

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Berlin Emabssy)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes.

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes.

Date CO assigned: Were contacted on April 14th requesting a certified copy of military service discharge certificate (already sent), confirmed they have everything they need so now we just have to wait. 

Date visa granted: Hopefully soon! From what I have read on the internet, the "visa year" ends June 30 so my assumption is the wait might be at least in part due to limited places left until the beginning of the next visa year in July.


----------



## kelmel

Date of application: payment was taken on March 9th 2010

Nationality: French

Visa type: 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Berlin Emabssy)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted : yes French, English and Australien

Date CO assigned: yes, i got told we have one went i rang them on the 3rd of May 2010

Date visa granted: June 17th 2010. 


We are so happy. good luck everyone, its long but so worth it.


----------



## gypsygirl

Date of application: November 2009

Nationality: Ethiopian

Visa type: Spouse Subclass 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: November 14

Date visa granted: Still waiting...have been told the security checks (done by external parties to Australian Immigration) takes 6 months. 

Our case officer got back to us today to tell us there is a delay in the security check because of the volume being processed BUT she did say that she is confident we would hear something by mid July. That would make it about 8 months...which someone else I know of who married an Ethiopian took about the same amount of time.

VISA GRANTED: 27 July 2010


----------



## Turtlecouple

*Capped applications*



swells said:


> UPDATED POST:
> 
> Date of application: March 5, 2010 (received confirmation of receipt)
> 
> Nationality: Italian
> 
> Visa type: Spouse
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Berlin Emabssy)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes.
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes.
> 
> Date CO assigned: Were contacted on April 14th requesting a certified copy of military service discharge certificate (already sent), confirmed they have everything they need so now we just have to wait.
> 
> Date visa granted: Hopefully soon! From what I have read on the internet, the "visa year" ends June 30 so my assumption is the wait might be at least in part due to limited places left until the beginning of the next visa year in July.


Hi everyone. I have done some reading on the Australian website and it appears there are 'Caps' on the amount of applications each year....but this does not apply to the "Spouse visa 309". Cheers, from Turtlecouple.


----------



## C&K

*Nationality:* American

*Visa type applied for:* Spouse (Provisional) (Subclass 309) visa, Offshore application. Wife resides in Australia.

*Police Check:* FBI submitted with application. AFP requested 09/04/10, received by CO 29/04/10. 
Medical Check: Requested on 09/04/10, completed on 29/03/10, received by CO on 12/04/10.

*TIMELINE*
*06/03/10:* Application sent to Department of Immigration and Citizenship, Washington. 
*10/03/10:* Application officially received in Washington.
*18/03/10:* CO assigned.
*29/03/10:* Medical completed.
*09/04/10:* Medicals & AFP Police check requested.
*12/04/10:* Medical results received in Washington.
*29/04/10:* AFP check received in Washington - *VISA GRANTED* via email!! No stamp required for passport.

All contact was via email, no interview conducted, visa granted on Wife's birthday in Australia. What a wonderful gift! Good luck everyone.


----------



## ak7610

Date of application: 23 March 2010

Nationality: Indian

Visa type: Spouse sub 310

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes. on 9th apr

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes on 29th Apr

Date CO assigned: 1st Apr 2010

Date visa granted: May 7th


----------



## tokinavai

Date of application: 07/07/2008
Nationality: Japanese
Visa type: Spouse visa (Subclass 820/801 )
Offshore/onshore: onshore

1st Stage (820)
Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes 
Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes.
Date CO assigned: 07/07/2008
Interview: no interview 
Date visa granted: 02/08/2008 (subclass 820)

2nd Stage (801)
Date letter from the 2nd Stage Partner Processing Centre: 26/03/2010
Time frame for response: within 60 days from when I am taken to have received the letter.
Offshore/onshore: onshore
Medicals submitted (yes/no): No
Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes.
Others submitted: Statutory Declaration - Applicant, Statutory Declaration - Sponsor, evidences, Form 80, certified copy of the current passport, and acknowledgement card.
Date documents received by the Centre: 19/04/2010
Date CO assigned: not yet (A case officer will be assigned to my application within 3mths of my eligibility date being 07/07/2010)
Date visa granted: ???


----------



## hnsally

Date of application: 21/5/2010( taken into adelaide office)

Nationality:British

Visa type: Defacto Partner Visa ( 820/801)

Offshore/onshore: Onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes 

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: NA

Date visa granted: Visa Granted 11th october!!

So very happy!! Me and my partner got home from a little relaxing holiday to find a email from immigration stating his visa had been granted!! After 5 months we were very excited!Thank all for your help, and will continue to visit this forum to help everyone with there visa enquires


----------



## Wanderer

*Just a Reminder

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Guys, I know it's a temptation to be asking what's going on etc. especially when you have been waiting a while and feel free to open a thread on your progress, much as many people have.
But we do want a timeline section to be exactly that and not so much for chit chat for it'll lose its real purpose as a reference thread.

_Little explanatory notes OK but no chit chat for it'll just go back and forwards too much_.


----------



## chelyoung

*Timelines - PMV Subclass 300*

Date of application: 01 MARCH 2010

Nationality: BRITISH

Visa type: SUBCLASS 300

Offshore/onshore: OFFSHORE

Medicals submitted (yes/no):YES

Police check submitted (yes/no): YES

Date CO assigned:03 MARCH 2010

Date visa granted: STILL WAITING


----------



## Milla

Date of application: 14 April 2010 (received by Australian Embassy, Berlin)

Nationality: Italian

Visa type: Temporary Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - sent by doctor 26 April 2010

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: 30 April 2010 - we were asked to send medical checks (already sent) and confirm if we had dependents (no). Evidence documents that we sent that are no longer required will now be returned.

Date visa granted: Sent email to CO on 19 May 2010 to inform of address change and enquire if they had received medical check. Received response on the same day informing that the Permanent visa 100 will be ready for grant but it will not be finalised until after 1 July. There is a quota of 60,300 for family visa applications for the 2009/2010 year and there are only a few places left. We did not have to do statutory declarations or an interview and we could prove that we had lived together for at least 3 years to qualify straight away for the permanent visa.


----------



## yeah510

Date of application: 17th Feb. 2010

Nationality: Hong Kong SAR

Visa type: De Facto Visa (309)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Hong Kong)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes (after application)

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes (after application)

Date CO assigned: 12th March 2010

Interview: 22nd April 2010

Date visa granted: 19th May 2010


----------



## austracol

Date of application: Posted application 17/05/10 - arrived 18/05/10

Nationality: Colombian

Visa type: Prospective marriage visa (300)

Offshore/onshore: offshore in london

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes - 4 days before mailing application to London office. Medicals sent straight to Australian High Commission

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes for UK (sent with app), still waiting for Colombian police check to submit (we advised our CO that we will provide as soon as it's received and translated)

Date CO assigned: 21/05/10

Original documents no longer required: posted back to us 22/05/10

Date visa granted: ...... to be updated very soon we hope!

Our package to the Australian HC was 3 kilos of forms and evidence of our relationship.
Our CO sent an email with all his direct contact details and formally requested the Colombian police certificate on the 21/05/10.
Very impressed with the efficiency.


----------



## FrankSS

Date of application: 15-04-2010

Nationality: Chinese

Visa type: Subclass 309 Spouse

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes- before/with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes- before/with application

Date CO assigned: 15-04-2010

Date visa granted: still waiting... (June 2nd)


----------



## Peazy

Date of application:

Nationality: Canadian

Visa type: Spouse (permanent residence - married >2 years with children so can skip temporary residency)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Canada

Medicals submitted (yes/no): not with original application - requested by CO on March 31, 2010

Police check submitted (yes/no): not with original application - requested by CO on March 31, 2010

Date CO assigned: Feb.11, 2010 reassigned Mar. 24, 2010 ("In order to facilitate the timely processing of migration applicants").

Date visa granted: April 30, 2010


----------



## sapio

*Date of application*: 11 June 2009

*Nationality*: Ugandan

*Visa type*: De Facto Visa

*Offshore/onshore*: Onshore

*Medicals submitted *(yes/no): yes (after application)

*Police check submitted* (yes/no): no, was told by my CO that it wasn't required as I'd not left Australia (haven't australia since 2003) since my last overseas police check was carried out (2007).

*Date CO assigned*: not sure, received first communication from her in August 2009

*Interview*: no interview..yet
*
Date visa granted*: still waiting, according to CO (as of may 2010) still with external checking agency.

*NB*: We got married in Dec 2009 and sent in marriage certificate along with change of circumstances form in Jan 2010, were told we'd know by mid/late feb, we're still waiting

Original case officer off on maternity leave assigned new one on 03/05/2010.

Visa Granted: 15 June 2010


----------



## Sneya

*Date of application*: 14th April 2010

*Nationality*: Kenyan

*Visa type*: Spouse visa 309

*Offshore/onshore*: offshore

*Medicals submitted (yes/no)*: yes after application- went for the medicals on 22nd April. was not informed on when they were received at the hicom

*Police check submitted (yes/no)*: yes, they were received on 20th May 2010
was asked to get Malaysian police checks now (i was studying there, and was told by the old case officer that i wont need them)..after 3 months...gosh!! that will take a month to get back to me  ....

*Date CO assigned*: assigned on the day we went to lodge the visa 14th April 2010/ new one on 28th June 2010

*Interview*: took place on the same day as the visa was lodged- 14th April 2010

*Date visa granted*: 30th January ...finally,

UPDATE: i managed to get myself a tourist visa, since my husband and i could no longer be apart..and am now planning my trip out of Australia to get my visa stamped in ..so happy..but it did take awfully long..


----------



## anais

Date of application: 27.5.2010

Nationality: Slovenian

Visa type: Prospective marriage subclass 300

Offshore/onshore: offsore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted:yes

Date CO assigned: 27.5.2010

Date visa granted: 2.6.2010

Thanks to this forum I prepared a good application. Thank you all for your tips and advices


----------



## nirali_pharma

*Visa on 11th April*

Date of Application : 04/14/10

Nationality : indian

Applied from Washington office, USA

FBI and medical submitted: on may 03, 2010

Visa: Got call from Case officer on 11th june, and talked regarding my brief introduction. and told me to give decision pretty soon: After 1 hour i got e-mail stating Visa grant. i got letter stating visa grant letter and i donot need any physical lable on my passport.

Thanks everyone for the post..Best of luck to all of you...


----------



## lili83

*Finally things are happening...*

4 months on and we have just been requested to do the medical (glad we waited)... and they have sent back photos and love letters. good or bad? im not sure.


----------



## edna_lee

*Fingers Crossed*

*Date of application:* 17th of JUNE 2010

*Nationality:* Malaysian (husband is Australian)

*Visa type:* Subclass 309 Partner (Provisional)

*Offshore/onshore:* Offshore (Kuala Lumpur)

*Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes (did the medical check on the 18th JUNE 2010, forwarded to the Embassy on the 22nd of JUNE 2010)

*Police check submitted (yes/no):* Yes (together with application)

*Date CO assigned:* 17th of JUNE 2010 (with a 40 minutes interview on the same day)

*Date visa granted:* Hope that it won't take long as we had all the complete docs ready.

We have been together for 6 years and got married at the start of 2009. Fingers Crossed 

17/09/2010: Marked 3rd month of visa wait...we have contacted our CO 3x times for the last 2 months and all we get was _'there is no outstanding docs and your application is being finalised...'_ everytime we called :-(
My husband flew over to KL last week hoping that he can help speed up the process but same note was given when we got to the embassy...fingers crossed it will finally be 'finalised' soon :-(


----------



## irishguy

*defacto ,spouse,visa*

irish (male)

visa 820 subclass 801

australian partner

living in melbourne ,lodged to melbourne office

onshore aplication 6/6/2010

going through a migration agent as i came in on a e visitor visa

got temp bridgeing visa 12/6/2010

i front loaded my application with ,police checks irish & aus,medical ,stat decs,proof of living together in ireland,phone records because my girl freind left ireland before me,e-mails eveything we had ,,,we have been living together 12 months in ireland,,in oz three months

june 21st 2010 still waiting no news from agent or oz immi,,,

will keep you all posted

great site ,,good luck to every one in the same boat,,,going a little stir crazy waiting ,,

DATE VISA GRANTED 1/11/10 ITS A LONG HAUL BUT GOT THERE IN THE END.


----------



## Hannabelle25

*Visa Timeline*

Date of application: 22nd April 2010

Nationality: British

Visa type: Spouse Visa 801/820

Offshore/onshore: Onshore - Sydney Office in person.

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, UK Police Check Submitted with application, Australian check submitted 10th May 2010

Date CO assigned: Not yet....

Date visa granted: Waiting...was told when we handed in the application that the wait would be about 6 -8 months.
Spoke to Immigration yesterday (19/08/2010) and they said the application was still being 'processed' so no news yet...4 months now so halfway there I suppose!


----------



## irishguy

*trying to organise a catch up in melbourne*

*EDIT:* , we do want to keep the timeline threads as free of Chit Chat as possible so for you and any respondents, please start up a meet up thread on the Chit Chat section or I will for:
_Friday night, 10 September at the Celtic Club Cnr. Latrobe and Queen Streets would suit me in Melbourne. _

cheers ,keep your chins up,,


----------



## Wanderer

*No Chit Chat on this Thread thanks!*

*Just a Reminder *

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Guys, I know it's a temptation to be asking what's going on etc. especially when you have been waiting a while and feel free to open a thread on your progress, much as many people have.
But we do want a timeline section to be exactly that and not so much for chit chat for it'll lose its real purpose as a reference thread.

Little explanatory notes OK but no chit chat for it'll just go back and forwards too much.


----------



## Milla

Milla said:


> Date of application: 14 April 2010 (received by Australian Embassy, Berlin)
> 
> Nationality: Italian
> 
> Visa type: Temporary Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - sent by doctor 26 April 2010
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: 30 April 2010 - we were asked to send medical checks (already sent) and confirm if we had dependents (no). Evidence documents that we sent that are no longer required will now be returned.
> 
> Date visa granted: Sent email to CO on 19 May 2010 to inform of address change and enquire if they had received medical check. Received response on the same day informing that the Permanent visa 100 will be ready for grant but it will not be finalised until after 1 July. There is a quota of 60,300 for family visa applications for the 2009/2010 year and there are only a few places left. We did not have to do statutory declarations or an interview and we could prove that we had lived together for at least 3 years to qualify straight away for the permanent visa.


Update: Permanent Visa 100 granted 21 June 2010. Asked to send passport to Berlin Office to receive the visa label. Very happy!


----------



## swells

swells said:


> UPDATED POST:
> 
> Date of application: March 5, 2010 (received confirmation of receipt)
> 
> Nationality: Italian
> 
> Visa type: Spouse
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Berlin Emabssy)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes.
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes.
> 
> Date CO assigned: Were contacted on April 14th requesting a certified copy of military service discharge certificate (already sent), confirmed they have everything they need so now we just have to wait.
> 
> Date visa granted: Hopefully soon! From what I have read on the internet, the "visa year" ends June 30 so my assumption is the wait might be at least in part due to limited places left until the beginning of the next visa year in July.


Date visa granted: TODAY!! 23/06/2010. Received email this morning requesting passport to be sent. Hopefully they send it back fairly quickly after it arrives!!


----------



## Carlyann

Date of application: recieved April 19th 2010 (Ottawa)

Nationality: Canadian

Visa type: partner visa 309 (married)

Offshore/onshore: offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no):not with application...requested June 21st 2010

Police check submitted (yes/no):not with application...requested June 21st 2010
..... medical check/X-rays completed June 24th 2010 

Date CO assigned: assigned April 19th 2010

Date visa granted: VISA GRANTED AUG 4th 2010


----------



## fionam

*309 Defacto Visa*

Date of application: 14 December 2009

Nationality: Albanian

Visa type: 309 Defacto

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Confirmed received by Embassy 27 January 2010

Police check submitted (yes/no): Confirmed received by Embassy 27 January 2010

Date CO assigned: 29 December 2009

Date visa granted: Still Waiting with no response from Berlin since 14 May 2010

I'm not sure why it's taking so long, so far 6 months. Will keep posted


----------



## dangermouze

Date of application: Fri 18/06/10 (email back from department saying received)

Nationality: French

Visa type: 309 Defacto

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): no, submitted on request of CO

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes, included with application

Date CO assigned: 11/08/2010

First CO Request: 30/09/2010 (asking for copy of PHOTOCOPY OF THE SPONSOR'S BIODATA PAGE OF PASSPORT - which we already gave when we applied, she said it may have been misplaced at the embassy and that uncertified scanned copy would be fine, COMPLETED 12 MONTH CALENDAR - which she gave us a copy of a calendar she wanted us to use,MEDICAL AND X-RAY RESULTS - we decided to wait until she requested these as it may not have been needed and it would have delayed our application)
All of this was sent within a week or this request from the CO.

Date visa granted: not yet

our relationship started in australia, then moved over to france, applying for offshore australian permanency

will update with information

edit: we waited 2 months from applying, no answer, so we sent email to embassy, CO replied with generic response, ' you are low risk application, usual 5 month waiting period.'


----------



## rowshane

*What's taking it so long ? spouse visa*

Hi 
My wife and i have been married for almost a year now and we've met about 2 years ago, She is an Australian citizen by birth.
We have lodged all our preliminary documents in KL Malaysia, as we couldn't do it in Iran because of my countries instability at that time.
We have also surrendered comprehensive list of all type of evidence to insure them about our prospective marriage, including our photos , Family photos, emails , tickets and trip we had together, ect .... to prove them that our marriage is genuine.
Seems to us there is no problem as they have mentioned the same thing in our email, and the only thing that we are waiting for is national security check ( this is what they have told us ). and also they told us that in some cases we don't require interview. 
According to our application the standard processing time for iranian citizen is 10 months.
Today's date is 25/june/2010 and still no news.


Only 15 days left to be exactly 10 months .

Date of application: 17/9/2009

Nationality: Iranian

Visa type: UF/309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: 17/9/2009

Date visa granted: Still waiting


----------



## billuk76

Date of application: 27/05/2010

Nationality: Italian

Visa type: 309/100 spouse

Offshore/onshore: offshore Berlin office

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: 25/06/2010

Date visa granted: not yet*


----------



## SQA380

Date of application: 25/06/2010

Nationality: macedonian

Visa type: de facto 820 / 801

Offshore/onshore: onshore / melbourne

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: waiting

Date visa granted:


----------



## Gayle_M

*Date of application: 27th June 2010*

Nationality: Husband: Moroccan, Wife: Australian

Visa type: Partner Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore ~ husband making visa application from Morocco through the Australian Embassy in Cairo, Egypt

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Not submitted with application we were told (after making a phone call) by the Embassy that they will request a medical AFTER receiving Visa Application - they have to send us the necessary paperwork first. Medical tests will be conducted in Rabat.

Police check submitted (yes/no): YES for both myself and my husband sent with application

*TIMELINE:*
*19th of May 2010:* Visa Application sent by mail to Embassy in Cairo from Australia
*22nd of May 2010 ;* Envelope with Visa Application arrived at Mail Processing centre in Cairo
Envelope with Visa Application was held in Egyptian Customs for 36 days !! When we contacted the Australian Embassy in Cairo we were told that this is completely normal and that it could be held in Customs up to 3 months !!!
*27th June 2010:* Date when our Case Officer was assigned
Email received from Case Officer requesting 8 passport photos with name written on back ~ had already sent 6 photos of my husband and 2 of myself with the Visa Application
*23rd July 2010:* Medical completed in Rabat, Morocco and has been received by the Embassy:
*Tuesday 25th January, 2011:* Interview in Cairo, Egypt: at 10:30am (interview was conducted by only one person (NOT our Case Officer, but another Embassy employee by the name of Mary Antonio) Interestingly, we were told that the interview MUST be conducted in English or we must get an interpreter ( at our cost) however the interviewer ended up speaking Arabic!

*Date visa granted:* We have been told in several emails (even though we have never asked) that the visa process takes 9 months which means we are probably be looking at the end of April 2011 before we get any sort of answer)

*Date Visa Denied: Wednesday 30th of March 2011:*
The decision to deny us the visa was made NOT by our Case Officer but by the woman who did the interview ~ we now have 70 days to come up with another $1400 to lodge an application for review of the decision with the Migration Review Tribunal ~ estimated time to wait until the review is scheduled will be about 9 to 10 months
*Update:* As of February 2012 the MRT waiting time has blown out to 2 and a half YEARS probably longer for those applicants deemed to be Priority Two

Utterly shattered by the turn of events and the reasons given for the refusal
I wish everyone here, who are still waiting for their visa to be approved, to have a far better outcome than the decision given to my husband - Good Luck and God Bless!!

Good NEWS! MRT hearing date set for 26th of November 2012


----------



## SaraTansy

Nationality: British/American/NZ Permanent Resident
Visa type: Spousal Visa 47sp, 40sp
Offshore/ Onshore: Offshore (NZ)
Medicals submitted: No
Police check: Apllied for but not sent yet
Date of application: 05/06/10
Date Case Officer assigned: 
Date of phone interview: 
Date requesting passport for stamping: 
Date visa granted:


----------



## missfeefa

Date of application: 24th May 2010.

Nationality: Me - Australian/Italian. Husband - Algerian.

Visa type: Partner visa 309 (Married).

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - Completed in Australia while here on tourist visa.

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - For Algerian. Still waiting for Malaysian Check.

Date CO assigned: Not sure - I think a week?

Date visa granted: Hopefully not more that the 3-6 months they've suggested!


----------



## jude

Date of application: 29 June 2010

Interview ?: 2 August 2010 - via telephone (both my husband and I were given over the phone interviews)

Nationality: Indian

Visa type: Spouse 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes received by CO 22/9/10

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: Yes assigned

Date visa granted: have been contacted by CO 11/10/10 to confirm address for return of passport - what does this mean? 
I now know what this means......... our visa was granted 20/10/10 !!!!! Yippee we are so so so so happy now our new life can begin 
__________________


----------



## pandora

pandora said:


> Date of application: Sent to Berlin Office on 03/02/10 - Received on 05/02/10
> 
> Nationality: Italian/Iranian
> 
> Visa type: Temporary Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100)
> 
> Offshore/onshore:Offshore (Belgium)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, mailed on 22/02/10
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: 11/03/10
> 
> Date visa granted: Still waiting. Form 80 has been sent to ASIO for background checks.QUOTE]
> 
> CO contacted me on 30/06 because ASIO needed an "Intended address in Australia". Provided them the address of our friends in Brisbane. Hope this is a good sign. At least my file in on TOP of someone's desk instead of the bottom of the pile.


----------



## Wanderer

*Just a Reminder*

*No Chit Chat on this Thread thanks! *

Guys, I know it's a temptation to be asking what's going on etc. especially when you have been waiting a while and feel free to open a thread on your progress, much as many people have.
*But we do want a timeline section to be exactly that and not so much for chit chat for it'll lose its real purpose as a reference thread. *Little explanatory notes OK but no chit chat for it'll just go back and forwards too much.


----------



## M&M

Date of application: 15th janaury 2010
Nationality: Husband: Moroccan, Wife: Australian
Visa type: Spouse visa (Subclass 300)
Offshore/onshore: Offshore 
Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
TIMELINE:
13th of january 2010: Visa Application mailed to Embassy in Cairo
15nd of january 2010: Visa Application arrived at Embassy in Cairo
Date CO assigned: 15th Juanary 2010
Date for interview : 13th May 2010
Date visa granted: still waiting maybe cuz of the form 80 clearance.
Best regads
i wish that everyone whos waiting for their visa to be grant a good outcome with all this stress people went through.
M&M


----------



## shahveejay

*At Last.......*

Date of application: 08/04/2010

Nationality: Indian

Visa type: Spouse Visa (309)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes (before application / Frontloaded)

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (07/05/2010)

Date CO assigned: 20/04/2010

Date visa granted: 28/06/2010

Also i found that with our experience its always good to email CO asking if they have received medicals/PCC and all the other documents that they requested to cut down the chase and delay.

In and all the experience with DIAC has been good, its just that we need to keep up the hope and fingers crossed till the time it comes.

Very best of luck to all who are in the process and congrats to those who got it.


----------



## Utha

FrankSS said:


> Date of application: 15-04-2010
> 
> Nationality: Chinese
> 
> Visa type: Subclass 309 Spouse
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes- before/with application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes- before/with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: 15-04-2010
> 
> Date visa granted: still waiting... (June 2nd)


Hi FrankSS,

I am curious to know where you submitted your visa application? I am going to submit in September to GuangZhou. 1.5 months sounds like a very good timeline.


----------



## Turtlecouple

*Office where submitted*



Utha said:


> Hi FrankSS,
> 
> I am curious to know where you submitted your visa application? I am going to submit in September to GuangZhou. 1.5 months sounds like a very good timeline.


Hi. I know you were asking frank, but I thought I would tell you we submitted our application on 26 March in Guangzhou and are still waiting. Shanghai seems to process faster. Good luck ;-)


----------



## Utha

Turtlecouple said:


> Hi. I know you were asking frank, but I thought I would tell you we submitted our application on 26 March in Guangzhou and are still waiting. Shanghai seems to process faster. Good luck ;-)


Hi Turtlecouple, thanks for your reply. I have also heard that a few people have had their visas processed from GuangZhou in 4 weeks, but that was a few years ago. Good luck with your visa, hope it comes soon.


----------



## lili83

ok so now we have been requested medical, but i was hoping somebody could shed some light on the approximate time it takes for visa approval after medical being requested? months? weeks? its been 5 months for us and its getting very strained, any help would be so appreciated


----------



## pandora

lili83 said:


> ok so now we have been requested medical, but i was hoping somebody could shed some light on the approximate time it takes for visa approval after medical being requested? months? weeks? its been 5 months for us and its getting very strained, any help would be so appreciated


Hello,
Did they send your form 80 to ASIO for character assessment? If so, that would also add to your waiting time. It's been 5 months for us as well. We applied in Berlin on 5 Feb (a little bit before you).

Good luck with your application.


----------



## Papa

*Record delay*

Date of application:19/9/2009

Nationality: Canadian

Visa typee facto (spouse)

Offshore/onshore:Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: 26/9/2009

Date visa granted: will wait forever


----------



## Papa

*Record delay*



Papa said:


> Date of application:19/9/2009
> 
> Nationality: Canadian
> 
> Visa typee facto (spouse)
> 
> Offshore/onshore:Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: 26/9/2009
> 
> Date visa granted: will wait forever


----------



## Papa

Papa said:


> Date of application:19/9/2009
> 
> Nationality: Canadian
> 
> Visa type: Spouse (de facto) Temporary Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: 26/9/2009
> 
> Date visa granted: will wait forever


----------



## Papa

*Record delay*



Papa said:


> Papa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Date of application:19/9/2009
> 
> Nationality: Canadian
> 
> Visa type: Spouse (de facto) Temporary Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: 26/9/2009
> 
> Date visa granted: will wait forever
Click to expand...


----------



## jude

shahveejay said:


> Date of application: 08/04/2010
> 
> Nationality: Indian
> 
> Visa type: Spouse Visa (309)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes (before application / Frontloaded)
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (07/05/2010)
> 
> Date CO assigned: 20/04/2010
> 
> Date visa granted: 28/06/2010
> 
> Also i found that with our experience its always good to email CO asking if they have received medicals/PCC and all the other documents that they requested to cut down the chase and delay.
> 
> In and all the experience with DIAC has been good, its just that we need to keep up the hope and fingers crossed till the time it comes.
> 
> Very best of luck to all who are in the process and congrats to those who got it.


Congratulations. Your visa process must have gone along very smoothly. Well done ! I hope my husband receives his visa just as quickly, although he did not submit his medical with the application. I am concerned that DIAC may have a problem with our age difference........ not that my husband and i have any problem with it!!!


----------



## Patience

*Date of application:* 3rd May 2010

*Nationality*: Afghan
I have a feeling this will take forver to process 

*Visa type*: Subclass 309 Partner Visa

*Offshore/onshore*: Offshore

*Medicals submitted (yes/no): No 
My partner cant get his medical until we are requested by the embassy. It shouldnt make a difference, as long as it is done.

Police check submitted (yes/no): No
Not until it is requested, but weve gone ahead and completed it. Reading from some posts this can take up to 6 months!!!!

Date CO assigned:* 26th May 2010

*Date visa granted: *...I wish!!!....still waiting?

i hope it doesnt take longer than 10 months!...i made sure i handed in all the necessary docs to save time!...


----------



## Skydancer

_Nationality_: Husband Indian

_Visa type_: Spouse Visa (309)

_Offshore/onshore_: Offshore

_Date of application_: 6 May 2010

_Medicals submitted_: Yes (did the tests a day before handing in the application)

_Police check submitted_: Yes (24/06/2010)

_Date CO assigned_: 25/05/2010

_Date of interview_: 24/06/2010 - Husband attended in person

_Date visa granted_: Told the decision will take three to four more months

Best of luck to all of us  !!


----------



## Babybah

Babybah said:


> Date of application: 3rd August 2009
> 
> Nationality: Egyptian
> 
> Visa type: Spouse visa (309)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Off shore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no):yes with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: on day of application 3rd August 2009
> 
> Date visa granted: visa rejected 14th December 2009
> 
> Applied to MRT (Migration Review Tribunal): 15th January 2010
> 
> MRT hearing: 4th March 2010
> 
> MRT decision: 9th March 2010 (remitted back to Embassy in Cairo as we qualify for the visa subclass 309)
> 
> MRT decision letter received in Cairo: 31st March 2010


Visa Granted: 7th July 2010

FINALLY we can put this nightmare experience behind us and move on with our lives... My advise to anyone going through what we went through is to NEVER give up!!

Good luck to everyone still waiting!

I can't wait to go home with my husband and be with our family again


----------



## nele

Date of application: 12 November 2009

Nationality: American

Visa type: Prospective Marriage Visa Subclass 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - but have not gotten the FBI report yet. This has taken over 5 months so far. And it seems our case officer hasn't received our police check that was forwarded to her over 2 months ago even though there was delivery confirmation it had arrived in Washington. So frustrating.

Date CO assigned: 11 Dec 2009. Then for some reason another CO was appointed but we weren't told about this.

Date visa granted: 13 October 2010. YAY


----------



## Zultan

Nationality - British
Applied - Offshore, London
Application Submitted - 07/01/10
Payment taken - 12/01/10
CO Assigned, Medical and Police Certs requested - 14/01/10
Police Cert sent via Special Delivery - 26/01/10
Medical completed - 05/02/10
Medical results sent by Panel Doc to Australia House - 15/02/10
CO Acknowledged receipt of medical results (after prodding from me!) - 18/02/10
Partner Visa Subclass 100 GRANTED - 29/06/2010 at 23:02


----------



## sally

Date of application: 18/08/2008 Interview in Brisbane

Nationality: German/Australian

Visa type: 820/801

Offshore/onshore: Onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes (Medical in Brisbane 03/06/2008)

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (German and Australian)

Date CO assigned: 18/08/2008 (Interview in Brisbane)

Date visa granted: Got told at the interview that we would get it. Bridging visa 01/09/2008, Email with grant 29/09/2008 Letter posted

Date of forms for PR (801) received by immi: 07/06/2010

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: ?

Date visa granted: waiting...
__________________


----------



## ozclint

Date of application: 2nd July 2010 (Received in Washington 3rd July 2010) 

Nationality: American

Visa type: 300

Medicals submitted: NO (advised by Washington not until requested by CO) SUBMITTED July 26th

Police check submitted: Local Yes (Still waiting on FBI to submit) FBI SUBMITTED Sept 1st

Date CO assigned: 15th July

Date visa granted: Not Yet


----------



## jayde

*Visa Granted*

Date of application: 20 Dec 2009

Nationality: American Applied Washington

Visa type: 309/100

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes): requested 3 Feb 2010 done Feb 25, 2010

Police check submitted (yes): requested 3 Feb 2010, FBI check applied Dec 2009 - Told 10 week minimum process 
Submitted Mar 10 along with renewed Passport page that took 4 weeks to replace.

Date CO assigned: 8 Jan 2010

Date Cardiologist report requested 1 Apr 2010 sent 28 Apr 2010

Date Health Criteria *Not Met* 29 May 2010 with request for information regarding Waiver

Date Waiver sent 3 June 2010

Date visa granted: 12July 2010


----------



## Bobo

Date of application: 14/07/10 (we applied in person at the department) Booked the interview 2 weeks ago over the phone with immi dept)

Nationality: Irish (applicant) /Australian (sponsor)

Visa type: Defacto spouse

Offshore/onshore: Onshore (applicant on 417 working holiday visa)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes (did medical in May)

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes (sent away for police checks in May)

Date CO assigned: at the interview

Date visa granted: on the spot at the interview! 14/07/2010

Our visa was granted on the spot. We were lucky in having a great case officer as she put us at ease as we were so nervous! I would definately recommend submitting the application in person with your partner if you are applying onshore. 

I think we were granted the visa as we were well prepared. We had all the required evidence - all certified, stat decs from friends + family, completed forms (+ form 80), medicals and police checks. We didn't get drilled on our relationship but rather had a casual chat about our evidence and when we met, what our family thought of the relationship etc.


----------



## hnsally

Bobo said:


> Date of application: 14/07/10 (we applied in person at the department) Booked the interview 2 weeks ago over the phone with immi dept)
> 
> Nationality: Irish (applicant) /Australian (sponsor)
> 
> Visa type: Defacto spouse
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore (applicant on 417 working holiday visa)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes (did medical in May)
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes (sent away for police checks in May)
> 
> Date CO assigned: at the interview
> 
> Date visa granted: on the spot at the interview! 14/07/2010
> 
> Our visa was granted on the spot. We were lucky in having a great case officer as she put us at ease as we were so nervous! I would definately recommend submitting the application in person with your partner if you are applying onshore.
> 
> I think we were granted the visa as we were well prepared. We had all the required evidence - all certified, stat decs from friends + family, completed forms (+ form 80), medicals and police checks. We didn't get drilled on our relationship but rather had a casual chat about our evidence and when we met, what our family thought of the relationship etc.


Congratulations on the visa!!! Where abouts did you apply??


----------



## caledonia

*Visa granted!!!*



caledonia said:


> I am British and my fiance is Australian. Hoping the application process isn't too long as we have already been apart for 3 months. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Date of application: Sent 16th April, signed for 19th April (Berlin Embassy), acknowledgement and file number sent 26th April.
> 
> Nationality: British
> 
> Visa type: PMV subclass 300
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: Not sure. Found out when i contacted the embassy on 25th May that a case officer has been assigned but we havent had any communication from him yet.
> 
> Date visa granted: 16.07.10 - exactly 3 months!
> 
> 01.06.10 - first email received from case officer
> 
> 24.06.10 - emailed case officer today to get out of office message from him saying he is out of office indefinitely!!!!!!!!! Not been allocated a new case officer yet. Am hoping that this wont cause too much of a delay. Not happy that i wasnt told this before now as he has already been gone for two weeks!
> 
> 29.06.10 spoke to new case officer and apparently my application will be finalised and visa granted within the next two weeks. Just need to send off my passport to the embassy!!


Visa was granted today. Exactly three months to the day that i posted off my application. Just received letter and passport back from the embassy.


----------



## lucas

Date of Application: 29th March 2010

Nationality: French

Visa type applied for: Spouse (de facto) Temporary Visa (Subclass 309) 

Offshore/Onshore: Offshore (Berlin)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, completed mid-May

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, British, French & Australian!

Date CO assigned: First contact from C.O 13th April, 2010

Date visa granted: 12th July 2010!


Don't be afraid to confirm if items have reached your C.O as well, medicals, forms etc. Most of these visa applications (especially offshore) cost quite a bit of money, so you deserve to be kept in the loop as far as your application is concerned. Checking on the progress of your visa app. every fortnight is not unreasonable, this is your future! 
You won't be denied a visa for being annoying!


----------



## Johnnyf50

*Immigration Agency worked for me*

Date of application: 27/01/2010

Nationality: British

Visa type: Sub-Class 309 / 100 Spouse Visa

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - with application

Date CO assigned: 9/02/2010

Date visa granted: 31/03/2010

My wife is an Australian citizen. We were married in August 2008 and applied from the UK. we have both been married previously. We engaged an immigration consultant to deal with DIAC approximately August of 2009. The non-returnable Visa application fees (about AU$1700) were submitted via the agency in addition to their fees (about AU$2700). They did not charge any additional fees from the original quotation. The medical fees for the Panel doctor exam and X-rays amounted to about GBP 200. The Police certificate was about GBP40. So, in total, it cost around AU$5000.

Not cheap, but certainly worth the cost to me due to the expert knowledge provided, the guidance and the gathering of evidence in preparation for submission. Also, following up with the case officer to obtain a quick decision.

I would be happy to recommend the agency from a personal point of view. Send me a PM and I will give details if you want them.

Johnny F


----------



## persiantehran

*Security Check*



rowshane said:


> Hi
> My wife and i have been married for almost a year now and we've met about 2 years ago, She is an Australian citizen by birth.
> We have lodged all our preliminary documents in KL Malaysia, as we couldn't do it in Iran because of my countries instability at that time.
> We have also surrendered comprehensive list of all type of evidence to insure them about our prospective marriage, including our photos , Family photos, emails , tickets and trip we had together, ect .... to prove them that our marriage is genuine.
> Seems to us there is no problem as they have mentioned the same thing in our email, and the only thing that we are waiting for is national security check ( this is what they have told us ). and also they told us that in some cases we don't require interview.
> According to our application the standard processing time for iranian citizen is 10 months.
> Today's date is 25/june/2010 and still no news.
> 
> 
> Only 15 days left to be exactly 10 months .
> 
> Date of application: 17/9/2009
> 
> Nationality: Iranian
> 
> Visa type: UF/309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: 17/9/2009
> 
> Date visa granted: Still waiting


Hi,

I am just wondering if you get any news from immigration/I am an iranian applied for PMV visa, it has been almost 9 months and no news.I was told it is waiting for security check to be done!!....

Regards,


----------



## sbjapan

*Visa Dates*

My login name: sbjapan

Date of application: April 23, 2010

Nationality: USA

Visa type: 309/100 De facto partner (same-gender)

Offshore/onshore: Off-shore (via Hong Kong Consulate)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): HK would not let me submit a medical until I lodged the application (nor could I get the HK Police report or the Japan Police report). I took the medical about one week after lodging the application, and the report was sent directly to the Consulate. I have never seen the report or its findings.

Police check submitted (yes/no): USA - yes, Japan - yes, Hong Kong - direct from police to Consulate

Date CO assigned: April 23, 2010

Date personal interview: July 19, 2010 (would have been a month earlier, but I was traveling on business, and July 19th was the earliest date.

Date visa granted: July 20, 2010! That little piece of paper in my passport is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Papa

Papa said:


> Papa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Date of application:19/9/2009
> 
> Nationality: Canadian
> 
> Visa type: Spouse (de facto) Temporary Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: 26/9/2009
> 
> Date visa granted: will wait forever
> 
> 
> 
> Still in security check. How long is too long? What is the maximum time that I should wait before I file complaint?
Click to expand...


----------



## Turtlecouple

Turtlecouple said:


> Date of application: 26 03 2010
> 
> Nationality: China
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa Temporary (309 )
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes.
> 
> Date CO assigned: 26-03-10
> 
> Date visa granted: APPROVED


OMG OMG!!!!!......Finally......I tell you....a sigh of relief is an understatement!!
August 1st we should be together again.....start our life finally after being on hold for so long. We both wish everyone a speedy approval.


----------



## Wanderer

*Just a Reminder*

Just a Reminder

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*No Chit Chat on this Thread thanks! *
Guys, I know it's a temptation to be asking what's going on etc. especially when you have been waiting a while and feel free to open a thread on your progress, much as many people have.
But we do want a timeline section to be exactly that and not so much for chit chat for it'll lose its real purpose as a reference thread. Little explanatory notes OK but no chit chat for it'll just go back and forwards too much.


----------



## Bogongmoth

*Berlin Partner Aplication*

*Date of application*: Aplication recived 11/7/2010
Payment taken on the 15/7/2010

*Nationality*:South African/Irish with Australian partner living in the Netherlands

*Visa type*artner migration 309/100

*Offshore/onshore*: Offshore

*Medicals submitted* (yes/no):Yes* Recived on the 30/08/2010

Police check submitted (yes/no)*:Netherlands yes, South Africa not yet have to get finger prints from the embasy on the 27/7/2010 then send to SA

*Date CO assigned*: Called embasy on the 23/08/2010 and were told a CO had been assigned but was off sick. Still not recived any comunication on the 30th....

B]Date visa granted[/B]: Still waiting as of 22/8/2010

We wanted to apply in person but were told by the Embassy they were not offering Interviews for Partner Visa applications. We are still awaiting a case manager were hopping it would be two weeks but its looks like it could be a lot longer. We have a job offer already so we need the visa to be approved soon to keep the company up to date. Hoping a contract will speed up the processing but really don't know.


----------



## Sunshine6

*PartnerVisa Application*

Date of application: 4th June 2010 in person Brisbane immigration office

Nationality:UK with Australian Fiance

Visa type: Partner Visa (UK Citizen)

Offshore/onshore: Onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: Still waiting

Date visa granted: Still waiting

Submitted Partner Visa in person to Brisbane Immigration office complete with every necessary requirement . Was advised that Brisbane do not allow interviews. Were advised a case officer would be assigned in approx. two weeks but the current processing time for the actual visa due to backlog is approx. six months. Still have not been assigned a case officer. Our immigration lawyer has written to the department requesting a date on when a case officer will be assigned but we have still heard nothing. We were granted a bridging visa with working rights so no real urgency on receiving an answer however obviously we would like to know whether this is going to granted so we can start our lives officially! the staff at immigration were extremely friendly and once the application was submitted we felt alot less nervous but would love to here something from them!


----------



## tiramisu

Submitted Vienna/ Austria

*Date of application: April 2010

Nationality: Bosnian

Visa type:Spouse

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted **(yes/no)**: Yes

Date CO assigned: April 2010

Date visa granted:* Visa refused 26/1/11 
Went back overseas to live with my husband and applied again for the same visa. We both went to Zagreb embassy for interview. Visa was granted on 19.11.2011. __________________[/QUOTE]


----------



## Claires

Date of application: 18/05/2010

Nationality: Czech

Visa type: Defacto Spouse Visa

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no):yes

Date CO assigned: 18/05/2010

Date visa granted: 22/07/2010

Applied for the visa in person at the embassy in Vienna. Was assigned a CO straight away and all my documents were examined on that day. After that I was waiting for the medical to be cleared and the decision to be made.


----------



## truska

Date of application: 01/06/2010

Nationality: Polish

Visa type: de facto

Offshore/onshore: onshore (Sydney)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: not sure

Date visa granted: 07/04/2011 (finally!)

Last week (08/2010) we had a random visit from Immigration. They wanted to check if we actually live together. They came to our bedroom, checked the wardrobes etc. They mainly interviewed my partner as I came back home a bit later. very stressful......


----------



## tiramisu

Still no news guys I am still waiting 



tiramisu said:


> Submitted Vienna/ Austria
> 
> *Date of application: April 2010
> 
> Nationality: Bosnian
> 
> Visa type:Spouse
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted **(yes/no)**: Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: April 2010
> 
> Date visa granted:* Still waiting
> __________________


[/QUOTE]


----------



## programarte

Date of application: Jun 2010

Nationality: Colombian

Visa type:Spouse

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: Jun 2010

Date visa granted: Still waiting


----------



## Yvette

Date of application: Received 29/05/2010

Nationality: Irish (Applied to London Office)

Visa type: PMV

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes (with initial application)

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (with initial application)

Date CO assigned: 03/06/2010

Date visa granted: Still wating...


----------



## chaster

*My encounter with my Spouse Visa*

Date of application: April 7, 2010

Nationality: Filipino based as oversea worker in Spain

Visa type: Spouse Visa Subclass 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore or outside Australia

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, on the date I submitted my application, I went to have my medical exam and the medical doctor told me that if I did not receive a call for a week, it means they have forwarded to Australian Embassy and am in good health. I have asked beforehand for the list of medical doctors catering for the australian visa via email.

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes with application

Date CO assigned: On the date I filed my application, the Consul who received my application is doing interview already which I asked him that is already an interview and he said NO...I asked if he was my Case Officer and he replied NO again..later in the exchange of emails, he finally said, FINAL APPROVAL WILL COME FROM HIM.

Date visa granted: August 5, 2010 (almost 4 months in the making)

Encountered problem on the status of my husband as a Pensioner and there are lots of situation and challenges giving us hard time but one thing all should do..keep on sending emails and verification for anything you felt it is questionable...my husband does the calling from Australia and I do the emailing most of the time. Having an assertive husband is one factor too plus a letter that states we both have full access of each other financial, medical and personal needs to make them see that we are not hiding anything from each other. We have complied all the requirements and criteria and my husband as approved AoS applicant to think his financial capability is being questioned. I think it was rude on the part of the letter of my Case Officer when he put that granting an AoS or Assurance of Support does not mean your visa will be granted....At the end, he reasoned out again the Quota issue and we have to wait...finally, it takes me 3 dates to get appointment because of miscommunication from his Assistant which made me really mad, thus I questioned their customer service and they apologized for this issue. Also read the Partner Visa Booklet for guidance.

Finally, I got my visa after waiting of 1 hr as my appointment time is 9:30am on August 5 and after waiting for 1 hour, the Case Officer hand it to me personally not on the normal window release but personally giving to me.


----------



## aussie_dubai

Date of Application: 12 May 2010
Visa Type: Married on 5 April
Police/Medicals: Front Loaded
Application Place: Dubai Counsulate, applied via VFS counter
Nationality: Indian
SLA: They said 8-10 months all the time and even in email.
Date CO Assigned: Dont know, for general first email, with no contact or name. Even when we called only once they said there is no CO, just a team here who look into them

Date Visa Granted: 09/08/2010 (via email, no phone interview also)

=========================================

touchwood with Gods grace we got it in time. this was so so hard to wait and i totally understand everyones pain.

couple of points, we tried everything to be as complete, accurate as possible. plus we also organised all documents in right way, used post it notes,
included 2-3 emails for every month, my phone bills, print out showing our sms, photos of our enagement, other pics, we had a small wedding so even included photos of that. We did honestly clearly mention in our letters, we had small wedding on 5 April, but a bigger family celebration is in end of June.

we were very nervous about having a small wedding, but as my wife used to work in same building as Australian Counsulate in dubai, Bur juman office tower. we could not lie one bit. Clearly mentioned small wedding, followed by another big celebration. 

included 20 photos, showing our big enagement, out many many couple pics, few group pics and few marriage pics.

***** SLA *****

we were told 8-10 months for dubai, being Indian could have also applied via India where they say 3-4 months. to keep simple and clear, we applied via dubai only.

the VFS people are really dont know much and not helpful in our experience, even when their office was empty...

on intial enquiry, someone in Dubai Counsulate reception mentioned, that it takes 8-10 months in most cases. but she said, if everything is correct/police clearance etc front loaded. i know CO will not just wait for 8 months.

that was our only hope. and with gods grace we got it.

sorry for the long post, as there is no no information about cases/experience from dubai. so was sharing my experience.

all the best to everyone...

thanks for this forum and other forum, for all the help..

....

my wifey, will go for stamping today.


----------



## shensai

Date of application: 1st July 2010

Nationality: French applicant/Australian sponsor

Visa type: De-facto Partner 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Berlin)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, just after application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, just after application

Date CO assigned: 9th August 2010

Date visa granted: Waiting..... Fingers crossed!

Going to email case officer soon to try to get an idea of processing time... I'm in oz and he's in france so we'd really like to know when we can see each other again!


----------



## tokinavai

*update*



tokinavai said:


> Date of application: 07/07/2008
> Nationality: Japanese
> Visa type: Spouse visa (Subclass 820/801 )
> Offshore/onshore: onshore
> 
> 1st Stage (820)
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes.
> Date CO assigned: 07/07/2008
> Interview: no interview
> Date visa granted: 02/08/2008 (subclass 820)
> 
> 2nd Stage (801)
> Date letter from the 2nd Stage Partner Processing Centre: 26/03/2010
> Time frame for response: within 60 days from when I am taken to have received the letter.
> Offshore/onshore: onshore
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): No
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes.
> Others submitted: Statutory Declaration - Applicant, Statutory Declaration - Sponsor, evidences, Form 80, certified copy of the current passport, and acknowledgement card.
> Date documents received by the Centre: 19/04/2010
> Date CO assigned: not yet (A case officer will be assigned to my application within 3mths of my eligibility date being 07/07/2010)
> Date visa granted: ???


My permanent partner visa (801) was granted on 04/08/2010

Good Luck, guys!


----------



## desert_flower

Date of application: Feb 2010

Nationality: German

Visa type:Spouse

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: April 2010

Phone Interview: June 2010

Date visa granted: We´r still waiting, and waiting, and waiting...


----------



## Peggy Lee

*Visa Time line*

Date of application: May 2010

Nationality: Irish

Visa type: Spouse

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (applied to the London office)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: May 2010

Phone Interview: None requested as of yet

Date visa granted: September 2010

Good luck to everyone else!!


----------



## dub2oz

Date of application rec'd at London Office: 27 April 2010

Nationality: Irish

Visa type: De Facto / Partner (Our background - we have been together for over 5 years and living together for the past 2 years. No mortgage or joint accounts or kids.)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (thru London Office)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes but sent in May 2010

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: 27 April 2010 (who requested more evidence for the past 12 months)

Date visa granted: still waiting - We emailed our CO recently to ask how our visa app is going and he said to call back in September to receive an update on our application?? We are hoping its good news.


----------



## Wanderer

*Despite the request*

Just a Reminder

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Just a Reminder *

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*No Chit Chat on this Thread thanks! *
Guys, I know it's a temptation to be asking what's going on etc. especially when you have been waiting a while and feel free to open a thread on your progress, much as many people have.
But we do want a timeline section to be exactly that and not so much for chit chat for it'll lose its real purpose as a reference thread. Little explanatory notes OK but no chit chat for it'll just go back and forwards too much
......................................................
Anyone coming to this thread to post their visa application experience as a *timeline is doing a great service to other members *BUT when people ignore that the thread is for just timelines you can see what quickly happens and I would not be surprised if someone was wanting to post a timeline they would be turned off.
It is a *PITA* to delete non time line posts so *DO THE RIGHT THING*


----------



## Audrey

Date of application: July 12th 2010

Nationality: Australian / Canadian 

Visa type: Defacto spouse

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes and Fingerprints from RCMP

Date CO assigned: October 21, 2010 our CO contacted us stating all she needed was another police check with all the names I have been known as. I was previously married and forgot to put that name down as well. Will send that off on October 22nd. It was so good to hear that someone was looking at our application.

Date visa granted: GRANTED OCTOBER 29,2010 Left an email for the case officer on Nov 1st asking what is the next step and did she receive the police check and on the same day she left me an email that the visa was granted and in the mail it should arrive anyday.....now we can begin to live our lives....good luck to those waiting....it's a hard road but worth it in the end.


----------



## itsvinothkumar

*Spouse Visa 820/801*

Date of application: 28th July 2010

Nationality: Indian applicant

Visa type: Spouse Visa

Offshore/onshore: Onshore ( Melbourne)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: Waiting....

Date visa granted: Waiting.....


----------



## bilalt

*spouse visa 820/801*

Date of application: 5th Feb 2010

Nationality: Jordanian

Visa type: Spouse Visa

Offshore/onshore: Onshore ( Adelaide)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: 2nd March 2010

Date Temp visa granted: 30th Sept 2010

Permenant Residency: Waiting ( recieved a letter DIAC requesting FP check & statury declration from me and my wife which I submitted on the 4th of January 2012 and when I called I was adviced that it may take up to 8 months to get the PR)


----------



## tiramisu

*and waiting and waiting*

Just want to let you know...
today is the 20/08/2010 no news yet we are still waiting



tiramisu said:


> Submitted Vienna/ Austria
> 
> *Date of application: April 2010
> 
> Nationality: Bosnian
> 
> Visa type:Spouse
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted **(yes/no)**: Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: April 2010
> 
> Date visa granted:* Still waiting
> __________________


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hannabelle25

Still no news...


Hannabelle25 said:


> Date of application: 22nd April 2010
> 
> Nationality: British
> 
> Visa type: Spouse Visa 801/820
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore - Sydney Office in person.
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, UK Police Check Submitted with application, Australian check submitted 10th May 2010
> 
> Date CO assigned: Not yet....
> 
> Date visa granted: Waiting...was told when we handed in the application that the wait would be about 6 -8 months.


Spoke to Immigration yesterday (19/08/2010) and they said the application was still being 'processed' so no news yet...4 months now so halfway there I suppose!


----------



## Willaway

*Hoping for a swift timeline...*

Nationality: British
Visa type applied for: Spouse (de facto) Temporary Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100), Offshore application
Area migrating to: Sydney

Police Check: Sent with my original application
Medical Check: Requested on 25/08/10

TIMELINE
11/08/10: Submitted application in person at Australian High Commission, London
25/08/10: Email received from case officer requesting medical and further documentation.
?
?
?
?
02/11/2010: Flight booked to Sydney, Australia, via 2 days in Hong Kong.
10/1/2011: Email from DIAC telling me I had 2 days to leave country to finalise processing of PR visa. 
12/1.2011: Flew to Auckland
16/1/2011: Arrived back in Australia as Permanent Resident. WOOOOOO HOOOO!!!!

Nervous, moi? Not any more...


----------



## dub2oz

*Visa granted!!*



dub2oz said:


> Date of application rec'd at London Office: 27 April 2010
> 
> Nationality: Irish
> 
> Visa type: De Facto / Partner (Our background - we have been together for over 5 years and living together for the past 2 years. No mortgage or joint accounts or kids.)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore (thru London Office)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes but sent in May 2010
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: 27 April 2010 (who requested more evidence for the past 12 months)
> 
> Date visa granted: still waiting - We emailed our CO recently to ask how our visa app is going and he said to call back in September to receive an update on our application?? We are hoping its good news.


Date visa granted: 26 August 2010!!


----------



## ougirl22

Date of application: 30-Aug-2010, sent via certified mail to Embassy in Washington DC (received on 1-Sept.-2010).

Nationality: American

Visa type: De facto partner visa (Subclass 309 )

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted: in process of making appointment

Police check submitted: sent off forms, awaiting return

Date CO assigned: 7-Sept.-2010

Interview: n/a

Date visa granted: 

I'll try to keep my timeline updated!


----------



## Chrissie

*Date of application*: July 19, 2010 rcvd by Washington

*Nationality*: American

*Visa type*:Spouse

*Offshore/onshore*: Offshore (to Washington DC)

*Medicals submitted *: Yes (medical done on 07/12/10 -results rcvd in Washington 07/30/10)

*Police check submitted *: Yes (state police check received 10 days from submitting, and included with application
FBI check received by FBI 06/30/10 and results rcvd by us 08/30/10 - received in Washington 09/02/2010

*Date CO assigned*: July 27th 2010 (only found this out today 08/30, when I called the Embassy - they claim an email had been sent to us on 07/27....found that today my husband didn't open it as he thought it was junk mail!!!!

*Date visa granted:* 09/03/10 - just got an email from our CO!!! WoobloodyHooooo!!!!
the Visa requires that we enter Australia before 12th July 2011 which links to 12 months from the date of the Medical (as Wanderer said).
total Time = 6 weeks from the receipt of our application and credit card being charged.

I am so happy, and pray that everyone has such a speedy resolution


----------



## bdub83

Date of Application: May 14, 2010

Nationality: Filipino

Visa Type: Subclass 300 - PMV

Onshore/offshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - May 21, 2010

Police Check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO Assigned: May 17, 2010

Date Visa Granted: September 1, 2010


3.5 months - even though at times it seemed like forever, all things considered it wasn't too bad. No interview or requests for any further documents were required.

Happiest day of my life!


----------



## M&M

Date of application: 15th janaury 2010
Nationality: Husband: Moroccan, Wife: Australian
Visa type: Spouse visa (Subclass 300)
Offshore/onshore: Offshore 
Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
TIMELINE:
13th of january 2010: Visa Application mailed to Embassy in Cairo
15nd of january 2010: Visa Application arrived at Embassy in Cairo
Date CO assigned: 15th Juanary 2010
Date for interview : 13th May 2010
Date visa granted: 2 september 2010
wish you all guys the best with this visa and it warth it after all this months waiting.
M&M


----------



## Luxiixul

Date of application: 07/08/2008
Nationality: Chinese
Visa type: Spouse visa (Subclass 309/100 )
Offshore/onshore: offshore

1st Stage (309)
Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes 
Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes.
Interview: on the same day the application was submitted. 
Date CO assigned: not sure but i guess it was the same day the application was submitted?? 
Date visa granted: 22/09/2008 (subclass 309)

2nd Stage (100)
Date letter from the 2nd Stage Partner Processing Centre: 30/06/2010
Time frame for response: within 60 days from when I am taken to have received the letter.
Offshore/onshore: onshore
Medicals submitted (yes/no): No
Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes.
Others submitted: Statutory Declaration – Applicant, Statutory Declaration – Sponsor, evidences, Form 80 and acknowledgement card.
Date documents received by the Centre: 13/08/2010
Date CO assigned: How do i find out about this? will I be notified via email?
Date visa granted: waiting... fingers crossed...


----------



## Skydancer

*No chit- chat on this thread please - only visa timelines! *

Please don't post any questions here or make any other posts. We want to keep the thread as "clean" as possible. If you are excited about getting your visa please start a new thread so everyone can post congratulatory messages.


----------



## RosToAus

Date of application: July 12th, 2010

Nationality: I'm Irish, he's Australian

Visa type: Defacto Partner

Offshore/onshore: Were living in Ireland at the time of application so applied through London office

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, in mid August, 2010

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, August 19th, 2010

Date CO assigned: July 26th, 2010

Date visa granted: We were told at the time of application that it would be on average 3-4 months but the website has since been updated to say that the general processing time is now 5-6 months. We received an email in late August from CO confirming that all required documentation had been received and to expect to hear from her in November. Here's hoping.....

I emailed the CO in early November looking for an update. She responded that the our visa processing would be finalised on November 12th. That was yesterday but we didn't get any update yet :-(

Looks like the email was sitting in someone's Draft Folder all weekend as it was sent first thing on the morning of the 15th! I'm currently in Aus so I have to get out for a minimum of 3 working days for them to finalise processing and I will get it on my return into Australia. I am so glad this is all over for now and hope to never have to go through such a stressful process again!!! 4 months and 3 days.


----------



## Annikka

*Visa Granted !*

Date of application: 7 July 2010 ( received by Washington DC), Credit card charged the same day

Nationality: Indian

Visa type:Spouse

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (to Washington DC)

Medicals submitted : Yes (medical done on 18 May 2010 - results rcvd in DC by first week of June 2010, a month before I sent in my papers)

Police check submitted : Yes, received by embassy on 28 July 2010

Date CO assigned: 26 July 2010

Date visa granted: 8 September 2010 (The happiest day this year..!!!)

Need to enter Australia by June 2011


----------



## Sahnee81

*Visa Timeline*

Date of Application: 31 December 2009

Nationality: 
Applicant - Nigerian (Husband)
Sponsor - Australian (Wife)

Visa Type: Partner (309)

Offshore/Onshore: Offshore (Australian High Commission - Pretoria, South Africa)

Medicals Submitted: YES

Police Check submitted: YES

Interview Date: 11 May 2010

Date CO assigned: 19/01/2010

Date Visa Granted: STILL WAITING (9 months later)


----------



## desdeBsAs

Date of application: Received by embassy 21/07/2010

Nationality: i'm Australian, my partner is Argentine

Visa type: de facto 309 (requesting permanent residency as we've been in a relationship for over 2 years and have a child together)

Offshore/onshore: offshore, via the embassy in Brazil

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes. requested on the 23/07/2010, received by embassy on 24/08/2010

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes. requested 23/07/2010, received by embassy 03/08/2010

Date CO assigned: 23/07/2010

Date visa granted: 03/11/2010 - Visa subclass 100 Permanent Residency was granted! WOOP WOOP!


----------



## BeaverRoo

*Australian Consulate Ottawa Time line*

Date of application: 8th June 2010 (we were advised assignment of a CO could take 3-6mths)

Nationality: Canadian

Visa type: Spouse (married over 5yrs)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Not yet (request recieved 8th September 2010 & must be recieved by October 2nd)

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (sent as an addition August 12th)

Date CO assigned: Yes ( 2nd Sept approx we didnt get notification on this)

Date visa granted: Permanent Residency granted 26th April 2011

Wooohoooooooo After a few hitches and hoops to jump through we Made it !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANNIE5

Date of application: 14/09/2010

Nationality: IRISH

Visa type: 801/820

Offshore/onshore: ONSHORE PERTH(SENT BY REGISTERED POST)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): YES

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes for Ireland and Australia

Cards, police certificates , tax info all returned to me 18th September except for photos, and bridging visa granted (current working holiday visa expires 19th Oct 2010) 

Date CO assigned: Assuming 18th september with letter saying bridging visa been granted, was advised on letter current waiting time 6-9 months!

Date visa granted: waiting


----------



## Teddybak

Date of application: 21th July 2010

Nationality: Italy

Visa type: Prospective Marriage (Class 300)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: 
Date visa granted: *21/12/2010*
****************************************************************************************************
*THE HAPPIEST DAY OF MY LIFE AND THE BEGINING OF NEW LIFE WITH MY WIFE*

5 LONGS LONGS LONGS MONTHS

THANK YOU EVERYBODY AND GOOD LUCK


----------



## stevh

Date of application: 17th June 2010 

Nationality: German

Visa type: Partner Visa: Onshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 820 and 801)

Offshore/onshore: onshore / Perth

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes 

Date visa granted: 17th September 2010

Applied in person and was interviewed on the 17th of June however they weren't abel to 
finalize it on that date. However today I have been granted with a permanent partner visa subclass 801. 

I used to be on a working holiday visa.


----------



## tiramisu

*keep you posted*

6 months waiting and no news yet



tiramisu said:


> Submitted Vienna/ Austria
> 
> *Date of application: April 2010
> 
> Nationality: Bosnian
> 
> Visa type:Spouse
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted **(yes/no)**: Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: April 2010
> 
> Date visa granted:* Still waiting
> __________________


[/QUOTE]


----------



## fionam

UPDATE 17.Sep.10: Just received email from Embassy stating all paperwork received and nothing further required. They will update us 12 October. Fingers and toes crossed...



fionam said:


> Date of application: 14 December 2009
> 
> Nationality: Albanian
> 
> Visa type: 309 Defacto
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Confirmed received by Embassy 27 January 2010
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Confirmed received by Embassy 27 January 2010
> 
> Date CO assigned: 29 December 2009
> 
> Date visa granted: Still Waiting with no response from Berlin since 14 May 2010
> 
> I'm not sure why it's taking so long, so far 6 months. Will keep posted


----------



## edna_lee

*Visa Granted!!!!!*



edna_lee said:


> *Date of application:* 17th of JUNE 2010
> 
> *Nationality:* Malaysian (husband is Australian)
> 
> *Visa type:* Subclass 309 Partner (Provisional)
> 
> *Offshore/onshore:* Offshore (Kuala Lumpur)
> 
> *Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes (did the medical check on the 18th JUNE 2010, forwarded to the Embassy on the 22nd of JUNE 2010)
> 
> *Police check submitted (yes/no):* Yes (together with application)
> 
> *Date CO assigned:* 17th of JUNE 2010 (with a 40 minutes interview on the same day)
> 
> *Date visa granted:* 20th SEPTEMBER 2010
> 
> We have been together for 6 years and got married at the start of 2009. Fingers Crossed
> 
> 17/09/2010: Marked 3rd month of visa wait...we have contacted our CO 3x times for the last 2 months and all we get was _'there is no outstanding docs and your application is being finalised...'_ everytime we called :-(
> My husband flew over to KL last week hoping that he can help speed up the process but same note was given when we got to the embassy...fingers crossed it will finally be 'finalised' soon :-(


20/09/2010: Received approval today, yay! Alhamdulillah, me and hubby can finally start our life together soon  Reading this forum for months really helps. We wish all the best and speedy approval to everyone!


----------



## foxy

Date of application: 30 of August 2010

Nationality: Indonesian 

Offshore/onshore: Onshore / Melbourne

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes ( 9th of September 2010)

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes together with the application.

Date CO assigned: Still waiting

Date visa granted: Still waiting

I called the immigration today (24th of november 2010), spoke to someone in Sydney. He said no decision made yet but the visa is being processed. he doesn't say anything about the case officer. Its 3 months now and hopefully not much longer.


----------



## svanicek

Date of application: 16th September 2010

Nationality: Singapore Citizen

Offshore/onshore: Onshore / Sydney

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Medicals Done; Waiting for Results to Send Thru to Immigration

Police check submitted (yes/no): AFP Check Done; Waiting to Singapore Police Check

Date CO assigned: 20th September 2010

Date visa granted: Waiting!!


----------



## djmozy

*Got visa!!!!*

Date of application: 22nd May 2010

Nationality: Spanish

Offshore/onshore: Offshore / London

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: 25 May 2010

Date visa granted: 20 September 2010

Woohoo!!! Thanks for info on site which helped us know to expect 4 months.


----------



## balajiradhika

My Timeline

Application: 03 Sep 2010 at Delhi (India)

Case Officer: Not Yet


----------



## FrankSS

Our visa has finally been granted!!!!!!!!!! Woohooo!!!!!!!

Date of application: 15th April 2010

Nationality: Chinese

Offshore/onshore: Offshore / Guangzhou

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: 15th April 2010

Date visa granted: 22nd September 2010

Thank you to everyone for their advice, I have stressed alot, but now our lives can begin. Just over 23 weeks for the processing.


----------



## Wafi82

Date of application:

Applied on the 6th of June 2010 confirmed 7th of june 2010

Nationality:Bangladeshi

Visa type:309

Offshore/onshore:Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no):Yes within a week of application

Police check submitted (yes/no):Yes with the application

Date CO assigned: August 

Date visa granted: Still waiting

CO have advised that he is happy with everything and its ready to go but they cant do anything untill the national security check is done which is out of their hands and is up to ASIO. What I wanted to know is I have overstayed for 5 years and does it come against the ASIO check????


----------



## hellzfire

Nationality : Indonesian

Visa type : 820/801 (I have Subclass 300/PMV)

Offshore/onshore : Onshore / Melbourne

Medicals submitted (yes/no) : No

Police check submitted (yes/no ) : No

Date of application: 26/08/10 received by MPCC on 27/08/10 

Date subclass 820 visa granted: 23/09/10


----------



## annadlp

Date of application: Application received by Embassy 9/9/10

Nationality: Dutch

Visa type: permanent residence

Offshore/onshore: offshore (Berlin, Germany)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, sent on same day as application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, together with application

Date CO assigned: Still awaiting, was informed yesterday that this generally takes 6 weeks, they were still processing applications submitted mid August

Date visa granted: Still awaiting


----------



## yougou

hello!!!!!!!!
date of application: 24 february 2010
offshore: london strand (nationality algerian)
medicals: submited with application
police check: submited with applicaion (uk +algerian)
date CO asigned: 25 february 2010
(she told me in the standard letter response that the waiting time is 3 to 4 months)
I called in 24 june to ask for any news! she told me because i come from a high risk country algeria, i have to wait for the national checks which going to be minimum of 6 months ).
I called in the 24 august for any news ,she said nothing at the moment some people got it in 9 months!!!!!!!
was really stressful i couldn't wait more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
24 september called Co again for some news ,but she sait she will send a request for ASIO about my national security check!! wich she still waiting for as well!!!
27 september recieved THE AMAISING EMAIL : your visa has been granted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
VISA 309 GRANTED: 27 SEPTEMBER 2010!!!
so happy going to australia soon!!
i just gave an idea for people applying for spouse visa as an algerian or north african (high risk country)
good luck to everyone!! just be patient you will get it soon,everyone will have his turn!!! inchallah.


----------



## Wanderer

*Just a Reminder

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*No Chit Chat on this Thread thanks! *
Guys, I know it's a temptation to be asking what's going on etc. especially when you have been waiting a while and *feel free to open a thread on your progress, much as many people have.*
But we do want a timeline section to be exactly that and not so much for chit chat for it'll lose its real purpose as a reference thread. Little explanatory notes OK but no chit chat for it'll just go back and forwards too much.


----------



## pommyemma

Date of application: 26th September 2010

Nationality: British

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - London

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (Aus and UK) + Form 80

Date CO assigned: 30th Sept 2010

Date visa granted: 28th feb 2011

hooray! I was finally granted my visa last night after over 5 months of waiting. I never expected to have to wait this long (especially for a 'low risk' country) so I hope everyone else gets a swifter processing time.

I'm so glad that this arduous process is finally over so we can just get on with our lives.

As a side note, I felt that the department staff were rude and unpleasant to deal with. (I hope it was just the staff at the London office!) They rarely reply to emails, they never have an answer for you on the phone (despite paying over one pound per minute) and generally I felt like I was treated like some kind of terrorist/criminal/general annoyance. Good luck everyone!

Emma and Remy (Sydney)


----------



## aandn

*still waiting*

Date of application: 10th July 2010

Nationality: Sri Lankan

Visa type: Spouse (de facto) Temporary Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100), Offshore application

Offshore/onshore: offshore - Colombo

Medicals submitted (yes/no):yes

Police check submitted [/B]*(yes/no)**:yes

Date CO assigned: 20 July 2010

Date visa granted:* 13 Oct 2010
really glad it came so fast (3 months), all depends on submitting a solid application. good luck guys and hope everyone here gets approved real fast. cheers!


----------



## Adder

*Application Dates*

Date of application: July 16 2010

Nationality: American

Visa type: Subclass 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore Washington DC USA

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, Augest 6 2010

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, September 10 2010

Date CO assigned: July 23 2010

Date visa granted: Waiting......

Good Luck Everyone.

Adder


----------



## Tuatha

Hi all! 

*Date of application: * 27/08/2010

*Nationality:* Italian

*Visa type: * Partner Visa: Onshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 820 and 801)

*Offshore/onshore: * Onshore, Sydney (Parramatta office)

*Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes, with application
*
Police check submitted (yes/no):* Yes, with application

*Date CO assigned:* Still waiting...
*
Date visa granted:* Still waiting...


----------



## Sharlynn

Hi all,

Date of application: 30/04/2010

Nationality: Malaysian

Visa type: Partner Visa: Onshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 820 and 801)

Offshore/onshore: Onshore, Melbourne 

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, after application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application

Date CO assigned: Still waiting...

Date visa granted: Still waiting...


----------



## D&L

Date of application: 5th August 2010 (in person)

Nationality: UK

Visa type: Defacto Partner

Offshore/onshore: Onshore Melbourne

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application

Date CO assigned: Unknown

Date visa granted: 1st October 2010 (received in mail 5th October)


----------



## windhhc

Date of application: 11 March 2010

Nationality: Chinese

Visa type: Subclasses 820/801

Offshore/onshore: Onshore / Sydney

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, around March/April 2010

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, P.R. China police check on 11 March 2010 & Hong Kong police check in early May 2010

Date CO assigned: 28 September 2010 (received phone call from CO requesting for form 80)

Date form 80 submitted: 29 September 2010

Date visa granted: 29 September 2010 (received in mail 1 October)


----------



## AmyinLondon

*Update: Defacto Visa Approved!*

Date of application: 30th September 2010

Visa type: Defacto partner

Nationality: USA

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - London

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No - awaiting results - Submitted on 12th November

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (UK and local US, awaiting FBI check). Finally received FBI check on 17th November, sent to CO same day)

Date CO assigned: 5th Oct 2010 (CO confirmed on 19th November 2010 that both FBI and Medical checks were received and he needs no further documentation.

Date visa granted: We received an email from CO about 3 weeks ago, saying that he is moving departments and we have a new CO. We waited a few days and then emailed the new CO to touch base with her. A few days later she emailed us saying that she was 'in a position to grant the visa' and we should make travel arrangements.

22/3/11 - Received an email saying that the visa had been granted! (My partner is currently in NZ for a few days for the visa to be processed and he will re-enter on his new defacto visa).

So overall - 5 months and 3 weeks waiting.


----------



## Mariposa

Date of application: *27/07/2010 (in person)*

Nationality: *European Union*

Visa type: *Partner visa subclass 309*

Offshore/onshore: *Offshore*

Medicals submitted (yes/no): *11/08/2010*

Police check submitted (yes/no): *Yes*

Date CO assigned: *13/10/2010*

Date visa granted: *TODAY 9/11/2010 I got an email, that my visa was granted an 29/10/2010! So happy, happy, happy!*

*Good luck everyone! I know that it's hard.. But it will come. Just believe it..*


----------



## kolibri

Date of application: 29/06/2010 

Nationality: Swiss

Visa type: Partner visa subclass 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Berlin)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes 

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes 

Date CO assigned: After my request if they have received my medicals and police check, I have been informed who my CO is (09.09.2010)

Date visa granted: 29/11/2010

yay!!


----------



## Naty

Hi all~

Date of application: 21/04/2010

Nationality: Malaysian

Visa type: Partner Visa: Onshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 820 and 801)

Offshore/onshore: Onshore, Melbourne 

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, after application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application

Date CO assigned: Still waiting...

Date visa granted: Still waiting...

Good luck to all of us~


----------



## zhelmagnaye

Date of application: 16th January 2013

Nationality: Filipina (Husband is Aussie) 

Visa type: Partner/Spouse visa subclass 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Manila, Philippines

Medicals submitted (yes/no): 

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes 

Date CO assigned: 
Date visa granted:


----------



## pommster

*Date of application:* 08/05/2009
*Nationality*: British
*Visa type:* 820/801
*Offshore/onshore:* Onshore
*Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes
*Police check submitted (yes/no):* Yes
*Date CO assigned:* Should I know who this is?
*Date visa granted:* 820 granted on 09/07/2009

First post here, so some background... I did my medical and UK police check when I was in the UK while we were going to apply for a prospective marriage visa. In the end, we couldn't wait so we married when I came over on a visit and applied for an onshore visa and wait here for it even if I couldn't work yet.

My 820 visa was granted without requiring an interview and they must have matched me up with my medical even though it was sent to Sydney (I applied in Adelaide) as I wasn't told to get one done.

So here I am, waiting out two years before I can get my 801 visa. In the meanwhile, enjoying my work and raising four months old baby girl


----------



## Skydancer

Nationality: Husband Indian

Visa type: Spouse Visa (309)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore in Delhi

Date of application: 6 May 2010

Medicals submitted: Yes (did the tests a day before handing in the application)

Police check submitted: Yes (24/06/2010)

Date CO assigned: 25/05/2010

Date of interview: 24/06/2010 - Husband attended in person

Date file forwarded for final decision: 10 September 2010 (notified by CO via email)

*Date visa granted: 14 October 2010 *

It took 5 months and 1 week - very happy !!


----------



## LoveDelight

Date of application: 2 July 2010

Nationality: American

Visa type: PMV (Subclass 300)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore.

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No; completed 14 October 2010

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes. Local completed: 24 March 2010
National check completed: 25 May 2010

Date CO assigned: 26 July 2010

Phone Interview: Scheduled for November 18th @ 2:00pm. 

Date visa granted: Waiting, but hopefully soon! 

Best of luck to everyone!​


----------



## aussie/finn

Date of application:06/10/2010 (got informed that my applictaion was received) 

Nationality: Finnish

Visa type: Partner visa subclass 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Berlin)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes 

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes (Finnish, Australian and UK)

Date CO assigned: Not yet. The visa has been charged on 8th October 2010
Date visa granted: Waiting.... anxiously as have been apart from from my boyfriend for 2 months now


----------



## retrolina

*Date of application:* Received by the Berlin embassy on April 19th 2010
*Nationality:* Danish
*Visa type:* Subclass 309
*Offshore/onshore:* Offshore
*Medicals submitted:* Requested on May 3rd 2010, received by the embassy on May 31st
*Police check:* Danish and Australian sent with application
*Date CO assigned:* Possibly May 3rd when she requested the medicals
*Date visa granted:* October 15th!!!   
*Time waited:* Almost 6 months

I was told that our CO was on a 1 month annual leave in June/July, so that slowed our process.

On September 2nd our CO requested me to provide a new Australian police check as my name was misspelled on the one sent with the application. I sent off the second police check on October 2nd to our CO, and was told, when she received it, that our visa was ready for grant!

A long time to wait, but I've been my partner in Australia for the last few months on a tourist visa, so it hasn't been too hard on us.

Also, no phone interviews!

Good luck to you all!


----------



## hnsally

hnsally said:


> Date of application: 21/5/2010( taken into adelaide office)
> 
> Nationality:British
> 
> Visa type: Defacto Partner Visa ( 820/801)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: NA
> 
> Date visa granted: Visa Granted 11th october!!
> 
> So very happy!! Me and my partner got home from a little relaxing holiday to find a email from immigration stating his visa had been granted!! After 5 months we were very excited!Thank all for your help, and will continue to visit this forum to help everyone with there visa enquires


 We got our visa!!


----------



## programarte

*Granted... at last!!*

Date of application: 17 Jun 2010

Nationality: Colombian

Visa type:Spouse

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: Jun 2010

Date visa granted: 12 Oct!!!!.... yupiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## je55ie

Date of application: 20/10/2010 (sent via post today)

Nationality: Indonesian

Visa type: Partner Visa SC 820

Offshore/onshore: Onshore Sydney

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: Still waiting

Date visa granted: Hopefully the birth of our 
daughter will speed things up, finger crossed 



All the best to all


----------



## fionam

UPDATE: 12 October 2010 - We received an email from the Embassy in Berlin, asking us "How we kept in contact while we were apart over the past 2 years"...

I'm sure we answered this question when we applied 10 months ago, last December. Still waiting...



fionam said:


> UPDATE 17.Sep.10: Just received email from Embassy stating all paperwork received and nothing further required. They will update us 12 October. Fingers and toes crossed...





fionam said:


> Date of application: 14 December 2009
> 
> Nationality: Albanian
> 
> Visa type: 309 Defacto
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Confirmed received by Embassy 27 January 2010
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Confirmed received by Embassy 27 January 2010
> 
> Date CO assigned: 29 December 2009
> 
> Date visa granted: Still Waiting with no response from Berlin since 14 May 2010
> 
> I'm not sure why it's taking so long, so far 6 months. Will keep posted


----------



## ernie24

Date of application: 8/10/2010

Nationality: British

Visa type: Partner Visa 820/801

Offshore/onshore: Onshore Perth (I pre booked an appointment)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: At the interview

Date visa granted: 12/10/2010 UNBELIEVABLE! I applied 3pm on Friday and my visa was granted on the Tuesday.

My partner and I have been together for 5 years but only living together for exactly 12 months the day we applied but we did have a great deal of evidence and I did spend around 6 months putting the application together.


----------



## Wanderer

*Just a Reminder *
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*No Chit Chat on this Thread thanks! *Guys, I know it's a temptation to be asking what's going on etc. especially when you have been waiting a while and feel free to open a thread on your progress, much as many people have.
But we do want a timeline section to be exactly that and not so much for chit chat for it'll lose its real purpose as a reference thread. Little explanatory notes OK but no chit chat for it'll just go back and forwards too much.


----------



## erg08

Date of application: 21/10/2010

Nationality: IIrish

Visa type: Partner Visa: Onshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 820 and 801)

Offshore/onshore: Onshore, Sydney 

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application

Date CO assigned: 

Date visa granted:


----------



## Shysweetie

Date of application:15/10/2010

Nationality:American

Visa typeartner 820/801

Offshore/onshore:Onshore, Melbourne

Medicals submitted (yes/no):Not yet

Police check submitted (yes/no):AFP submitted with application, waiting on FBI

Date CO assigned:Not yet

Date visa granted: Waiting


----------



## Naty

I've got my visa on 22 Oct 2010!!! Very Happy!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck, everyone, hope u all can get the visa soon!!!



Naty said:


> Hi all~
> 
> Date of application: 21/04/2010
> 
> Nationality: Hong Kong
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa: Onshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 820 and 801)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore, Melbourne
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, after application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: Still waiting...
> 
> Date visa granted: Still waiting...
> 
> Good luck to all of us~


----------



## tiramisu

*RE: Partner visa*

Guys just wanna give you an update. Me and my spouse have been waiting already 7 months for visa to be processed and so far no news yet. I can not wait any longer to be without my loved one and I am going for a visit overseas next month. Wish everyone who is waiting to have their visa approved as soon as possible because waiting like this is torture. Good luck everyone


----------



## billuk76

22 october 2010...... And the visa is granted!!!!!!!finally i m leaving for auckland in the morning to collect the label 
Good luck to everyone! Its very hard but you need to wait!! Organise yourself !!! Thanks to the forum and if anyone need help i ll be glad to give my support!! 


----------



## shensai

UPDATE: Visa granted 27 October 2010!


Date of application: 1st July 2010

Nationality: French applicant/Australian sponsor

Visa type: De-facto Partner 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Berlin)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, just after application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, just after application

Date CO assigned: 9th August 2010

Date visa granted: 27 October 

Waiting time: Just under 4 months

It has been really stressful waiting for this visa and I didn't think it would take this long but from what our CO said in an email, they are taking longer to process visas as of the 1st July 2010. So be patient, but don't hesitate to email your CO for updates every now and again. You deserve to know where it's at!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ozclint

UPDATE: APPROVED!

Date of application: 2nd July 2010 (Received in Washington 3rd July 2010) 

Nationality: American

Visa type: 300

Medicals submitted: NO (advised by Washington not until requested by CO) SUBMITTED July 26th

Police check submitted: Local Yes (Still waiting on FBI to submit) FBI SUBMITTED Sept 1st

Date CO assigned: 15th July

Date visa granted: 28th October 2010


----------



## pandora

*Woohoo, my Visa was just granted 30 minutes ago*



pandora said:


> Date of application: Sent to Berlin Office on 03/02/10 - Received on 05/02/10
> 
> Nationality: Italian/Iranian
> 
> Visa type: Temporary Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100)
> 
> Offshore/onshore:Offshore (Belgium)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, mailed on 22/02/10
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: 11/03/10
> 
> Date visa granted: Still waiting (Form 80 has been sent to ASIO for background checks).
> 
> Form 80 has been sent to ASIO for background checks. CO contacted me on 30/06 because ASIO needed an "Intended address in Australia". Provided them the address of our friends in Brisbane. Hope this is a good sign. At least my file in on TOP of someone's desk instead of the bottom of the pile.


Total time: 9 months (from lodging of application) and 7.5 months (for the security checks).


----------



## cal

Date of application: 26 August 2010 - Received in Washington

Nationality: American

Visa type: Temporary Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100)

Medicals submitted: Yes, 6 October 2010 - Medical Appointment

Police check submitted: Yes, mid September

Date CO assigned: 2 Sept 2010

Jan 7 2011 - Updated email address with case officer, received email from her giving us name of our new case officer. 

Jan 30th - Sent email to new case officer (D.N) to check status

Jan 31st 2011 - Received call from case officer. Our application went for review on Friday (28th Jan) and weird coincidence we emailed him last night about it. Was given short interview and case officer indicated we were approved. Waiting for official notification. 

YIPEEEEEEE


----------



## sweety pie

sweety pie said:


> VISA GRANTED
> 
> * Date of application*: 23 Nov 2009
> 
> *Nationality*: French
> 
> *Visa type*: Prospective Marriage (Fiance) Visa Subclass 300
> 
> *Offshore/onshore*: Offshore (via Aust embassy in Berlin)
> 
> *Medicals submitted (yes/no)*: Did medical check up on 18 Nov 2009 and was sent directly by the medical ctr in Paris.
> 
> *Police check submitted (yes/no)*: Yes (French and Australian)
> 
> *Date CO assigned*: not sure but visa fee is charged on 03 Dec 2009, and on 14 Jan 2010 we received an email confirming the receipt of our application and that a case officer will be assigned soon.
> 
> *Date visa granted*: GRANTED!!!! on 22 Jan 2010 we received a call from the case officer (which btw was the first contact we had from her) saying that the visa will be granted and she will send the formal email on Monday.
> We received the email on 25 Jan 2010, requesting the passport to be sent to Berlin.
> My fiance asked if they could stamp the passport in Aust. Embassy in Paris as his mother was about to go to Paris. The case officer replied the email rapidly(!!) an hour later or so and organised an appointment for his mom to bring the passport to an officer in Paris.
> 
> Happy!!! We're getting married in Sydney in August!!


Hi everyone, 
The quote above was our previous visa history for fiance visa FYI
24/02/10 Fiance arrived from france
07/08/10 We got married in Sydney  (within the nominated 9 months as req.; 
25/10/10 Fiance visa expires
We have lodged our application for spouse temp & permanent visa as follow: 
*Date of application:* 14/10/10

*Nationality:* French

*Visa type:* Spouse Temporary Visa (Subclass 820) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 801)

*Offshore/onshore:* Onshore, in person at Sydney Dept of Immigration, was given a receipt no.

*Medicals submitted (yes/no):* no, as medicals from previous application is less than 12 months

*Police check submitted (yes/no):* yes, Australian only, from previous submission

*15/10/10:* Bridging visa granted via email
Date CO assigned: still waiting

Date visa granted: still waiting


----------



## jtmoh

Date of application: May 21st, 2010

Nationality: Canadian

Visa type: Partner Visa

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Australian High Commission in Ottawa

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Received on June 24th

Police check submitted (yes/no): Received on July 15th (Australian and Canadian)

Date CO assigned: First contact was made on August 30th asking for original copies for certain documentation. Info was received on Sept. 8th.

Date visa granted: Visa granted via email on Friday, Sept 17th, 2010...just under 4 months...... all the stress is done and we are moving to Australia in a couple weeks...can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## Yvette

Visa granted!! Granted on 26/10/2010. 5 months in total.



Yvette said:


> Date of application: Received 29/05/2010
> 
> Nationality: Irish (Applied to London Office)
> 
> Visa type: PMV
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes (with initial application)
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (with initial application)
> 
> Date CO assigned: 03/06/2010
> 
> Date visa granted: Still wating...


----------



## Audrey

*Visa granted*

Visa Granted 29/10/10 Just 3 days short of 4 months.

Good luck to everyone. 


Audrey said:


> Date of application: July 12th 2010
> 
> Nationality: Australian / Canadian
> 
> Visa type: Defacto spouse
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes and Fingerprints from RCMP
> 
> Date CO assigned: October 21, 2010 our CO contacted us stating all she needed was another police check with all the names I have been known as. I was previously married and forgot to put that name down as well. Will send that off on October 22nd. It was so good to hear that someone was looking at our application.
> 
> Date visa granted: GRANTED OCTOBER 29,2010 Left an email for the case officer on Nov 1st asking what is the next step and did she receive the police check and on the same day she left me an email that the visa was granted and in the mail it should arrive anyday.....now we can begin to live our lives....good luck to those waiting....it's a hard road but worth it in the end.


----------



## jakeandalisha

*Visa Timeline- Arizona to Melbourne*

*Date of application:* August 30, 2010

*Nationality:* American

*Visa type:*Spouse

*Offshore/onshore:* Offshore (to Washington DC)

*Medicals submitted *: Yes (medical done on 08/26/10)

*Police check submitted *: Yes (state police- Arizona state declined the provision of report stated FBI report is adequate to cover the state of AZ, letter from governor included)

FBI check received by FBI 08/25/10 and results rcvd by us 10/25/10 - received in Washington 10/2710

AFP check- completed 09/03/10- first one never arrived, 10/10/10 resent results, name spelt incorrectly requested a correct one. received 10/26/10.

all forwarded to Washington, received 28th October 2010

*Date CO assigned:* Sept 21st 2010 email received.

*Date visa granted:* Waiting......Oct 30th- request for Iraq Police Certificate- not able to provide that impossible. Nov 10th- request for military discharge- replied not ever in the military, only worked for KBR, any criminal record would show on FBI report.


----------



## zhelmagnaye

.....................................


----------



## fionam

fionam said:


> UPDATE: 12 October 2010 - We received an email from the Embassy in Berlin, asking us "How we kept in contact while we were apart over the past 2 years"...
> 
> I'm sure we answered this question when we applied 10 months ago, last December. Still waiting...


UPDATE: 3 November 2010 - Just got an email from Berlin. My partner's phone interview is tomorrow at 10am!! It's looking closer now... after nearly 11 months of waiting. I will update again soon, I hope.


----------



## enigma

Date of application: 30.08.2010

Visa type: PMV 300

Nationality: Bosnian

Offshore/onshore: Offshore ( Australian embassy in Vienna )

Medicals submitted: yes ( after reciept letter from CO and on request 16.09.2010 - 14.10.2010 medical clearance from Health operation center in Australia, meet the health requirement )

Police check submitted: yes ( with application )

Date CO assigned: 07.09.2010

Date visa granted: still waiting  

so far 2 months and 4 days


----------



## fionam

UPDATE: The CO rang today at 10am. The phone interview was 30 minutes. My partner was told to be prepared for an email today with instructions for sending the passport to Berlin. At 12.30pm we got the email, and posted the passport via courier.

So, I guess we're done! I still don't believe it. Total waiting time 10.5 months. And the visa will arrive back in the passport next week. Australia here we come 

For all those waiting - good things come to those who wait 



fionam said:


> Date of application: 14 December 2009
> 
> Nationality: Albanian
> 
> Visa type: 309 Defacto
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Confirmed received by Embassy 27 January 2010
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Confirmed received by Embassy 27 January 2010
> 
> Date CO assigned: 29 December 2009
> 
> Date visa granted: Still Waiting with no response from Berlin since 14 May 2010
> 
> I'm not sure why it's taking so long, so far 6 months. Will keep posted


----------



## magdabis

Date of application: 5 Nov 2010

Visa type: 820/801

Nationality: double citizenship - Geman and Polish - but applying as German

Offshore/onshore: Onshore (Sydney office )

Medicals submitted: no (I was informed my medicale check has been finalised over 2 weeks ago but Medibank hasn't sent me the results yet. Each time I call them they say they have a backlog of results to send. Bit annoying, especially when you pay $300 for a servis, they tell you it will tak 10-14 days and 6 weeks lates you still don't have the results)

Police check submitted: yes ( with application )

Date CO assigned: waiting

Date visa granted: waiting

The receipt I received today when I lodged my visa says that average processing time is 6 to 9 months but the lady who took my application said it's now *10 to 12 months*!!!!


----------



## svanicek

Just an update, my visa was granted today!!! So it only took 7 weeks in total. Sooooo happy!



svanicek said:


> Date of application: 16th September 2010
> 
> Nationality: Singapore Citizen
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore / Sydney
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Medicals Done; Waiting for Results to Send Thru to Immigration
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): AFP Check Done; Waiting for Singapore Police Check
> 
> Date CO assigned: 20th September 2010
> 
> Date visa granted: 5th November 2010


----------



## Utha

Date of application: 24/9/2010

Nationality: Chinese

Visa type: Spouse

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (GuangZhou)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: 24/9/2010

Date visa granted: 16/2/2011

Went in together and submitted the paperwork. We organised the interview 2 weeks prior, so a case officer was appointed on the day. My wife was interviewed a lot longer than I was, but went very smoothly.

Phone the consulate today 17/2/2011 and found out the Visa was approved yesterday. Woohoo, so excited  Now comes the planning of getting her here...... So much to do, where do we start


----------



## Dr Undies

*Class TO 300 Prospective Spouse Visa*

UPDATE: 19 November 2010, my Fiancée received an email informing of an interview to be conducted in Bangkok....on December 14 2010. She's been requested to bring a few more photographs of us together on different occasions...... and also some evidence of my financial position as sponsor.

Date of application:13 /9/2010

Nationality: Thai

Visa type: Prospective Spouse (Class TO 300)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore Bangkok, Thailand

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes, when given the approval to do so by the CO

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application

Date CO assigned: 29/9/2010

Date visa granted: Still waiting 

Around the middle of October, my Fiancée was told that she would be called in for an interview at the Australian Embassy in Bangkok around the end of October 2010. It's now November 7 and so far we have heard nothing except: "to wait"


----------



## poutybud

Date of application: 26/10/2010

Nationality: Nepali

Visa type: Partner Visa (820 and 801)

Offshore/onshore: Onshore, Sydney

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, from both Nepal and Australia

Date CO assigned: Not Yet 

Date visa granted: Not Yet


----------



## Wafi82

*Visa granted :d*

Date of application:

Applied on the 6th of June 2010 confirmed 7th of june 2010

Nationality:Bangladeshi

Visa type:309

Offshore/onshore:Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no):Yes within a week of application

Police check submitted (yes/no):Yes with the application

Date CO assigned: August

Date visa granted: 08/11/2010


----------



## ougirl22

My updated timeline:

Date of application: 30-Aug-2010, sent via certified mail to Embassy in Washington DC (received on 1-Sept.-2010).

Nationality: American

Visa type: De facto partner visa (Subclass 309 )

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals: exam conducted on 8-Oct.; records delivered to Embassy on 26-Oct.

Police check submitted: sent via overnight mail on 9-Nov.

Date CO assigned: 7-Sept.-2010

Interview: email from case officer on 4-Nov.-2010, scheduling phone interview for 30-Nov (he also asked about my police checks, which I received from the FBI that same day)

Date visa granted: all documents now submitted- waiting for news after our phone interview at the end of this month!


----------



## Wanderer

*PLEASE READ THIS*

*Just a Reminder *--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*No Chit Chat on this Thread thanks!* Guys, I know it's a temptation to be asking what's going on etc. especially when you have been waiting a while and feel free to open a thread on your progress, much as many people have.
But we do want a timeline section to be exactly that and not so much for chit chat for it'll lose its real purpose as a reference thread. Little explanatory notes OK but no chit chat for it'll just go back and forwards too much.

*CHIT CHAT WILL BE DELETED FROM THIS THREAD*


----------



## Wanderer

*PLEASE READ THIS*

Just a Reminder --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

No Chit Chat on this Thread thanks! Guys, I know it's a temptation to be asking what's going on etc. especially when you have been waiting a while and feel free to open a thread on your progress, much as many people have.
But we do want a timeline section to be exactly that and not so much for chit chat for it'll lose its real purpose as a reference thread. Little explanatory notes OK but no chit chat for it'll just go back and forwards too much.

*CHIT CHAT WILL BE DELETED FROM THIS THREAD*


----------



## joyceshyan

Date of application: 6/Oct/2010
Nationality: Taiwanese
Visa type: De Facto
Offshore/onshore: Onshore-Brisbane
Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
Date CO assigned: N/A
Date visa granted: 9/Nov/2010

WOW!! It came faster than what we thought.
I don't have a CO or maybe I do but he/she didn't contact as for any interview or phone calls.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Waiting

Date of application : *31st May 2010*
Visa category: 309
Applied from: New Delhi, India (My wife is Nepali and I am Australian PR)
CO assigned: *24th June 2010 *(got email from CO asking for additional documents)
Additional documents posted: 29th June 2010 (including medical report and original passport)
Visa granted: Still waiting (has been 5 months 2 weeks)

I did not get any reply from my CO when enquired through email (it has been more than a month). I enquired AHC New Delhi about a week ago and they replied "it will be decided shortly."
GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE


----------



## VijayRama

This is a Spouse visa for my wife.

Date of application : 1st Sept 2010
Visa category: 309 
Applied from: VFS Office, Hyderabad India
Medical report: Submitted along with application.
Police Clearance: Submitted along with application.
CO assigned: 14th Oct 2010 (Requested additional Docs)
Additional documents submitted: 22nd Oct 2010 (Which included passport and original marriage certificate) submitted at VFS, Hyderabad.
Immigration received additional docs on: 3rd Nov 2010.
Visa status: In processing.

I spoke to the operator at Immigration office Delhi yesterday and she said the docs will be processed by CO in 2/3 weeks but the visa decision by delegate officer will happen only in the 5th month from date of lodgment. I am just praying that it comes through much before. All the best everybody !!


----------



## fraussie

Date of application: 15 / 09 / 2010

Nationality: French (my husband is Australian citizen) 

Visa type: spouse (subclass 309) and Permanent visa (subclass 100)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore from Berlin

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes same date

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes same date

Date CO assigned: not yet ( after 8 weeks waiting )

Date visa granted: not yet (but i hope before christmas)


----------



## Kronborg

Date of application: 04/11/2010

Nationality: Danish

Visa type: 820 (De Facto temporary)

Offshore/onshore:Onshore (Sydney)

Medicals submitted (yes/no):Yes with the application

Police check submitted (yes/no):Yes with the application

Date CO assigned: No CO assigned

Date visa granted: 08/11/2010

*No more than 3 working days between the application and grant of Visa! *Must be a record of sorts...was told the expected wait was 6-9 months.
Never received any communication, so not sure what made the difference - my case is not special and I do not have any leverage with authorities. Suggest supplying a very clear and concise introduction to the material (see De-Facto tip thread in forum). Full-time work and permanent work offers, conditional on Visa, may also have helped.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Roverto

Date of application: 27/06/ 2010 at the VFS centre in Dubai received by the Australian Consulate-General on 28/06/2010

Nationality: Indian (my wife is Australian citizen) 

Visa type: spouse (subclass 309) and Permanent visa (subclass 100)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore from Dubai

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Received request to submit Medical on 29/09/2010, submitted on 12/10/2010

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with the application

Date CO assigned: 01/07/2010

Date visa granted: 14/11/2010 (around 4 and half months)


----------



## palmou

Hey everyone,
here's my timeline

Date of application: 29/Sept/ 2010

Nationality: German (my husband is Australian)

Visa type: spouse visa 309 / permanent visa 100

Offshore/onshore: offshore in person in Berlin

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: I emailed the embassy and they told me the name early November.

Date visa granted: 19/Jan/2011
__________________
In summer 2010 the embassy told us to wait for September and that they'd have interviews and we could then get the visa on the same day. A swedish friend got her visa like that from the embassy in Berlin in February this year. When I asked for an appointment for this interview, they told us that there won't be any more interviews as it is unfair for those who don't live in Berlin. So we had to apply the normal way. In December I got an email that all documents are okay and the application is now assessed as subclass 100. My husband and I are together for 8 years, we are married for almost 2 years, our case is very clear. I got the permanent visa on the 19/Jan/2011 (one day after 2nd wedding anniversary and after I had written an email asking for status update, sure that has something to do with it). 

So happy, all the best everyone!


----------



## can-ain

*UPDATE!!! APPROVED!!!*

Date of application: 11/11/2010

Nationality: Canadian and Australian Citizen

Visa type: 820/801 (De Facto)

Offshore/onshore: Onshore, in person (Brisbane, through Cairns Regional Office) Was advised that it would be sent to Brisbane same day.

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, with the application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with the application, both Canadian & Australian.

Date CO assigned: was not notified or contacted for any further information, just received a receipt of our application in the mail a few days after we submitted it.

Date visa granted: Dec.07.2010 - checked VEVO online and called Immi to confirm! Nothing received yet..

Still can't believe it! When we submitted we were told 6 months for a case officer to be assigned, but our application was approved in less than a month!!


----------



## Marcantony

Date of application : 24th September 2010
Visa category: 309
Applied from: Philippines
CO assigned: 13th October 2010 (got email from CO asking for additional documents)
Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with the application, both of us 
Visa granted: Still waiting. My wife was told 3-4 months but that I need to keep checking my email daily in case it happens sooner. She was also told if theres no immeadiate problems there may not even be any interviews. I live in hope.


----------



## Samantha09

*Spouse visa*

Date of application : 26 August 
Visa category: 2 Stage - temp then permanent
Applied from: Pretoria, South Africa - I'm Australian but de facto from Botswana
Medical report: submitted mid Sept
Police Clearance: submitted all with application
CO assigned: assume that was the person that emailed us on the 30 August although every email we received was from a different person. 
Visa status: approved as of 30 oct 2010

Think registering as defacto in nsw really helped us get it so quickly. Didn't even have an interview.


----------



## Wanderer

PLEASE READ THIS
Just a Reminder --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

No Chit Chat on this Thread thanks! Guys, I know it's a temptation to be asking what's going on etc. especially when you have been waiting a while and feel free to open a thread on your progress, much as many people have.
But we do want a timeline section to be exactly that and not so much for chit chat for it'll lose its real purpose as a reference thread. Little explanatory notes OK but no chit chat for it'll just go back and forwards too much.

CHIT CHAT WILL BE DELETED FROM THIS THREAD 
I imagine some people may not go back and read the top thread of some pages before posting but I damm well wish they would.

Little comments like


> May i ask did you lodge the visa application in person or by post? I rang the immigration office this morning, being told that they are not accepting appointment anymore￼ But the handbook says "in person" is recommended. I have no idea what's going on...
> ......................
> Or
> Hey,...did you really apply in February 2010 and you are still waiting for your visa? May I ask - what's the problem there? I'm also German married to an Australian, we applied in September this year. I'm a bit worried it really takes that long, ........... It's annoying....


May seem harmless enough but history is that they start a chain of such posts and so we could end up eventually with more commentary than timelines posted
*And that will be annoying for users*
*Just to let you know catherine*, there are some statements in the Booklets and even in Immi site general advice that can be ambiguous and even confusing, especially when different offices do different things but whereas a while back it had been possible to arrange an appointment/lodgement and still possibly so at some locations, Immi did recind the approach for main offices and in person lodgement can be taken to mean make an appointment if possible or just walk your application into an Immi office, take a number, get called up and lodge your application or they may even have a lodgement box of sorts. 
*And Palou*
There are a number of potential causes for longer visa processing times, nationality of the applicant being one and then just whether the application was considered to be complete and all in order.
There will also be the freak cases of people getting visas in a matter of days as one poster has recently posted.

But
*No Chit Chat on this Thread thanks!*


----------



## Sharlynn

*Status Update*



Sharlynn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Date of application: 30/04/2010
> 
> Nationality: Malaysian
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa: Onshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 820 and 801)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore, Melbourne
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, after application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: Still waiting...
> 
> Date visa granted: 12/11/2010...


My permanent partner visa was granted on 12/11/2010. Waited for slightly more than 6 months.

Good Luck, guys!


----------



## LoveDelight

LoveDelight said:


> Date of application: 2 July 2010
> (recieved by Immigration 7 July 2010)
> 
> Nationality: American
> 
> Visa type: PMV (Subclass 300)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore.
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): No; completed 14 October 2010
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes. Local completed: 24 March 2010
> National check completed: 25 May 2010
> 
> Date CO assigned: 26 July 2010
> 
> Phone Interview: 18 November 2010
> 
> Date visa granted: 18 November 2010 by e-mail.​


I'm so happy.     May you all have your visa applications processed quickly!!


----------



## psharma

Here is a timeline of Spouse visa for my wife.

Date of application : 15th Oct 2010
Visa category: 309 
Applied from: VFS Office, New Delhi India
Medical report: Submitted along with application.
Police Clearance: Submitted along with application.
CO assigned: Not allocated yet
Visa status: Under Process.


----------



## denzil53

Date of application: 15th November 2010

Nationality: British

Visa type: Parent Contributory Visa 143

Offshore/onshore: Offshore, United Kingdom

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Not yet

Police check submitted (yes/no): Not yet

Confirmation received: Soon . . . . 

Date CO assigned: Long wait . . . .


----------



## Luthien1980

Date of application: I posted everything on November 3rd and I got the confirmation email on November 9th

Nationality: Greek

Visa type: Prospective Marriage - Subclass 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes. I completed my medicals and the panel doctor posted them to the Australian Embassy in Berlin on October 26th 

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: Not yet

Date visa granted: Not yet... I wish but I still have a long way to go 

After lodging the application there was a change in my fiances' employment status. I emailed the embassy asking what we should do for the change to get in our file. A couple of days later received an email saying that a note is made in the system and I should wait for a CO to contact me with further information and requirements on the matter.


----------



## ANNIE5

ANNIE5 said:


> Date of application: 14/09/2010
> 
> Nationality: IRISH
> 
> Visa type: 801/820
> 
> Offshore/onshore: ONSHORE PERTH(SENT BY REGISTERED POST)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): YES
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes for Ireland and Australia
> 
> Cards, police certificates , tax info all returned to me 18th September except for photos, and bridging visa granted (current working holiday visa expires 19th Oct 2010)
> 
> Date CO assigned: Assuming 18th september with letter saying bridging visa been granted, was advised on letter current waiting time 6-9 months!
> 
> Date visa granted: 13th October !
> 
> Just got an email today 24.11.2010 saying my visa was granted but registered letter telling me was granted has been returned to them.I never got the slip to collect the letter so unknown to me ive had it the last month.Best of luck to everyone waiting


----------



## Mona

Date of application: 21st July 2010

Nationality: Iranian

Visa type: 309 Spousal visa

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Tehran Iran)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): YES

Police check submitted (yes/no): YES

Date CO assigned: no idea? I havent heard anything and everytime I email the Australian embassy in Tehran (where we personally lodged the forms) someone different replies.

Date visa granted: Still waiting...

I am an Australian Citizen currently living in Iran with my husband until his visa is granted. We made an appointment and lodged his forms/evidence ect in July and haven't heard anything since. We were told the standard processing time is apparently 10 months and everytime I email the embassy for an update they just reply 'please note the standard processing time is 10 months blah blah blah'.. feeling very homesick and am itching to get back to Syd!


----------



## Ginger

Date of application: 14 Sept 2010 (Manila)

Nationality: Filipino

Visa type: Prospective Marriage 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, fiance had TB so rigorous tests done and she passed

Police check submitted (yes/no): The embassy sent a letter requesting Singapore police clearance, as she lived there for >1 yr in the last 10. We had a freind go and request this from the Singapore police on 20 Oct 2010 and found out that on 18 Oct the Singapore police will no longer issue Certificates of No Crimincal Conviction to NON-SINGAPORE CITIZENS. 

We sent all the relevant links and explanation back to the embassy and the CO passed it on to Canberra for a decision given it is a material policy change by the Singaporean and impacts character assessment protocol ... 

Date CO assigned: Immediately

Date visa granted: Pending ...


----------



## enigma

*update*



enigma said:


> Date of application: 30.08.2010
> 
> Visa type: PMV 300
> 
> Nationality: Bosnian
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore ( Australian embassy in Vienna )
> 
> Medicals submitted: yes ( after reciept letter from CO and on request 16.09.2010 - 14.10.2010 medical clearance from Health operation center in Australia, meet the health requirement )
> 
> Police check submitted: yes ( with application )
> 
> Date CO assigned: 07.09.2010
> 
> Date visa granted: still waiting
> 
> so far 2 months and 4 days


Just an update: Interview scheduled for 30/11/2010,exactly 3 months after login my aplication....we´ll see what will happen next...hoping for the best income


----------



## ougirl22

Good news!

Date of application: 30-Aug-2010, sent via certified mail to Embassy in Washington DC (received on 1-Sept.-2010).

Nationality: American

Visa type: De facto partner visa (Subclass 309 )

Offshore/onshore: Offshore, Washington DC

Medicals: exam conducted on 8-Oct.; records delivered to Embassy on 26-Oct.

Police check submitted: sent via overnight mail on 9-Nov.

Date CO assigned: 7-Sept.-2010

Interview: email from case officer on 4-Nov.-2010, scheduling phone interview for 30-Nov (he also asked about my police checks, which I received from the FBI that same day)

Date visa granted: informed during phone interview that my visa is granted; email arrived about 45 minutes later... 30-Nov.-2010, exactly 3 months from when we sent out our application!


----------



## caro

Date of application: 06/08/2010

Nationality: French

Visa type: Spouse

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Berlin)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes about 2 weeks after sending application

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: 22/09/2010

Date visa granted: was requested to send passport 02/12/2010


----------



## annadlp

annadlp said:


> Date of application: Application received by Embassy 9/9/10
> 
> Nationality: Dutch
> 
> Visa type: permanent residence
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore (Berlin, Germany)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, sent on same day as application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, together with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: Still awaiting, was informed yesterday that this generally takes 6 weeks, they were still processing applications submitted mid August
> 
> Date visa granted: Still awaiting


I was informed about CO details on 02/11/2010 after i asked for a status update via email.

On 02/12/2010 my CO informed me that my application for a permanent visa has been approved. I did not have to provide any further information!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## kyl

*waiting game in granted for partner visa !!!!*

Date of application[/B]: 22 October 2010
Nationality: Malaysian

Visa type: Partner Visa: Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 820 and 801)

Offshore/onshore: Onshore, Perth (Appointment submitted)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): No (Both Australia & Malaysia)

Date CO assigned: Assigned on 22 Oct (During the appointment)

Date visa granted: Still waiting.....

PS: I've get my AFP last 2 week.i send an email to my office whether i need to hand on my police check for her, she say no, i don need to meet her and i dont need to submit my police check yet till i get inform!!! 5 Dec, i send her email again to update my application process, she just tell me will take her approximate 6 months to process my file from the date i submit my application. My god, getting nervous. Is been the 8th weeks since ive submitted.


----------



## Lusus

**

Date of application: 24th November 2010
Nationality: Greek

Visa type: Partner Visa: Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 820 and 801)

Offshore/onshore: Onshore, Perth (send via the post)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (UK, Australia, Greece)

Date CO assigned:

Date visa granted: 2nd December 2010!

I can't believe it!  Best of Luck to all of you guys!


----------



## Michael and Maria

*Visa Granted*

*Date of application:* 11 October 2010

*Nationality:* Central American

*Visa type: Partner Visa:* Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 820 and 801)

*Offshore/onshore:* Onshore, Perth (hand delivered)

*Medicals submitted:* Yes, with application

*Police check submitted:* Yes, with application

*Date CO assigned:*

*Date visa granted:* 18 November 2010 (We only received notification by registered mail on 2 December 2010 though)


----------



## Waiting

*visa granted*



Waiting said:


> Date of application : *31st May 2010*
> Visa category: 309
> Applied from: New Delhi, India (My wife is Nepali and I am Australian PR)
> CO assigned: *24th June 2010 *(got email from CO asking for additional documents)
> Additional documents posted: 29th June 2010 (including medical report and original passport)
> Visa granted: Still waiting (has been 5 months 2 weeks)
> 
> I did not get any reply from my CO when enquired through email (it has been more than a month). I enquired AHC New Delhi about a week ago and they replied "it will be decided shortly."
> GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE


visa granted today


----------



## Ago

Date of application: 16/11/2010

Nationality: Greek

Visa type: Partner Visa: Offshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 309 and 100).

Offshore/onshore: Offshore to Berlin

Medicals submitted (yes/no): no

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: 8/2/11

Date visa granted: 3/3/11

In the main wile i sent medical exams from Australia at 24/2. 
Good Luck Everybody!


----------



## Mona

Mona said:


> Date of application: 21st July 2010
> 
> Nationality: Iranian
> 
> Visa type: 309 Spousal visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Tehran Iran)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): YES
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): YES
> 
> Date CO assigned: no idea? I havent heard anything and everytime I email the Australian embassy in Tehran (where we personally lodged the forms) someone different replies.
> 
> Date visa granted: Still waiting...
> 
> I am an Australian Citizen currently living in Iran with my husband until his visa is granted. We made an appointment and lodged his forms/evidence ect in July and haven't heard anything since. We were told the standard processing time is apparently 10 months and everytime I email the embassy for an update they just reply 'please note the standard processing time is 10 months blah blah blah'.. feeling very homesick and am itching to get back to Syd!


My husband recieved a phone call yesterday telling him his visa has been granted and hve made an appointment for him to take his passport to the embassy to have his visa entered in it on Wed!!!!!

Total time 4 months and 3 weeks. N.B. We applied for Iran which is a high risk country! (We were advised it would take a min. of 10 months)

Hang in there everyone, its all worth it in the end!!!


----------



## nana

Date of application: 19/oct/10

Nationality: colombian

Visa type: de facto 309

Offshore/onshore: offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: 7/11/10 interview 15/11/10

Date visa granted: 29/11/10

incredible just a couple of weeks  even though my interview wasnt success my case officer asked for 1000 of papers and they said they were going to send me an email with the information requiere. 1 wk after they didnt send anything so i got her email from the letter they send and i send the information hahah scanned of 1 year bank statements highlighted important information and other papers. Unfortunately i had a migration agent that didnt help at all (she sent me back to my country :/) but what we did (my boyfriend and me) was really good and accurate


----------



## lalulabelle

Date of application: 14 December 2010

Nationality: Canadaian

Visa type: de facto 820

Offshore/onshore: onshore - Sydney

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: waiting - was told approval could be up to 9 months due to their workload??

Date visa granted:


----------



## allyburgo

*Date of application: 16/12/2010

Nationality: My partner is british

Visa type: 820/ 801

Offshore/onshore: Onshore- Sydney

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted *: Yes- UK and Australian for both of us

Date CO assigned: Waiting

Date visa granted[/B] Waiting

THey told me we won't be given a CO for at least 9 months and that is the blanket rule for everyone following a change of policy in March this year. I can see from the forum that that's not entirely accurate. We submitted an "approval ready" apllication. So here's hoping that we are one of the lucky couples that get approved quickly!

Also, a tip for you all- We made up a beautiful folder with plastic sleeves etc... Don't bother, they will make you take it out and put it in a large envelope anyway! hahaha


----------



## Oskar

Date of application: Paid for at office 27 th August

Nationality: Swedish, girlfriend Australian

Visa type: Subclass 100

Offshore/onshore: Offshore, Berlin office

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, swedish and australian with application

Date CO assigned: Dont know but 12 th November asking for further document anyway the documents was sent on the 29th of November.

Date visa granted: 23 rd December visa subclass 100 permanent resident visa granted! very welcomed christmas gift!! we´re so happy!!!


----------



## ForeverWaiting

Date of application: 29 May 2010

Nationality: My fiance is Moroccan

Visa type: Prospective Marriage Visa - Subclass 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore, Cairo office

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes with application

Date CO assigned: 2nd June 2010

Date visa granted: 16 December 2010 !!!!


----------



## Kiwi Pom

Date of application: Received in Auckland 5/1/11. 

Nationality: British, husband is Australian

Visa type: Spouse Visa 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore in Auckland

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (for UK and NZ initially, with German one sent on 11/3/11)

Date CO assigned: 29/3/11 (I enquired about change of address notification)

Date visa granted: 28/4/11


----------



## Greenman

Date of application: October 15, 2010

Nationality: Me: Irish, partner : Australian.

Visa type: Partner/defacto

Offshore/onshore: offshore, London

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes , took med exam late. March 2nd 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes, form Ireland and N. Ireland/UK

Date CO assigned: Oct 22 2010
Date visa granted......Today March 17 2011

St Patricks must of put a word in for me... will be sorry to go but looking forward to the adventure ahead.


----------



## Ponkers

Date of application: 1st December, 2010

Nationality: Me: British, Partner: Australian.

Visa type: 309/100 de facto

Offshore/onshore: offshore, London

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, medical examination undertaken 8th December 2010

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes, UK and Australian sent 22nd December 2010.

Date CO assigned: 10th December 2010

Date visa granted: Just gotta sit and wait. Hopefully not _too_ long as my partner is in Aus and I'm in England.


----------



## Marisch

Date of Application: 21/12/2008
Nationality: Hungarian
Visa type: 820 (married) onshore spouse following a 300 PMV
No medicals or police check requested as the ones made for the PMV were still valid as less than 1 year old;
- further forms received around 20/01/2009
- Visa granted: 23/02/2009

Package for 2nd stage received: 10/11/2010
Posted stat decs and AFP check about 2 weeks later. I have already requested the AFP check middle October so that it would be at hand when requested.
-> 801 spouse PR granted on the 30/12/2010 and received today.

!!!WE ARE SO HAPPY!!!! We had a smooth case all through the 3 stages, but still, such a relief, I was laughing hysterically and my hubby grinning and cuddling me so lovingly!!!!


----------



## Betterfuture

Date of application: Sent 14 Dec 2010 to Berlin, received 15 Dec 2010 account debited 22 Dec 2010

Nationality: British, fiance British with Permanant Residence in Australia

Visa type:subclass 300 Prospective Marriage

Offshore/onshore:Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no):Yes, sent by Dr to Berlin in mid November

Police check submitted (yes/no):Yes with application

Date CO assigned: 4 April 11 (Madrid Embassy contacts me to say they were now dealing with the application and appointed a CO) Update: 17 May my CO contacted me to ask for 2 stat declarations to be scanned then posted to him. He is checking my med record in Berlin. 
Date visa granted: 20 May 2011 My CO tells me he has granted my visa - 5 months and 4 days after my application was received. Sending my passport for the visa label.
Oh happy Day!!! Hang on in there, good luck to all.


----------



## mwah_86

Date of application: 24/12/2010

Nationality: USA

Visa type: Spouse (defacto)

Offshore/onshore: Onshore (Melbourne)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): FBI but still waiting on state check

Date CO assigned: Have been quoted 4 weeks to be assigned one, but who knows

Date visa granted: ...Will keep you posted


----------



## brad

Hi, my name is brad

Im about to lodge an application to bring my partner from overseas to australia,
however im a little concered regarding my police report as ive got few driving offences that ive been to court for for speeding and driving without a license, i also have a court date in march this year regarding a driving while suspened back 2 years ago. Will this effect the application in any way is so how?

*Brad:* Likely not but do start your own thread for queries, this being a timeline only thread.


----------



## emilydeano

Date of application: 31/08/2010 - recieved by Australia House

Nationality: British

Visa type: Spouse (defacto)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - London

Date CO assigned: 07/09/2010 (additional info requested at this time)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes - recieved by CO on 17/11/2010
Police check submitted (yes/no): yes for Uk and Oz - recieved by CO on 17/11/2010

Email recieved confirming CO had recieved everything he needed and we didn't need to provide anything further on 16/11/2010

I emailed CO on 04/01/2011 asking if there had been any progression and could he update me.

05/01/2011 email recieved saying that my application would be finalised by the end of the month at the latest

Visa granted: not yet but have hope following his email this week that it will be VERY soon!

Good luck everyone, it will all be worth the wait!!


----------



## lalulabelle

lalulabelle said:


> Date of application: 14 December 2010
> 
> Nationality: Canadaian
> 
> Visa type: de facto 820
> 
> Offshore/onshore: onshore - Sydney
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: waiting - was told approval could be up to 9 months due to their workload??
> 
> Date visa granted:


*UPDATE*

Date of application: 14 December 2010

Nationality: Canadaian

Visa type: de facto 820

Offshore/onshore: onshore - Sydney

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: *4 January 2011 - Letter received from CO on 5 Janaury 2011 requesting further information. Handing that information in person to the immi office in Sydney today.*

Date visa granted: *Hopefully not long now!*


----------



## Paulie79

*Date of application:* 4th November 2010

*Nationality:* Taiwanese

*Visa type:* de facto 820

*Offshore/onshore:* onshore - Melbourne

*Medicals submitted (yes/no):* yes

*Police check submitted (yes/no):* yes

*Date CO assigned:* Not yet 

*Date visa granted:* Not yet


----------



## foxy

foxy said:


> Date of application: 30 of August 2010
> 
> Nationality: Indonesian
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore / Melbourne
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes ( 9th of September 2010)
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes together with the application.
> 
> Date CO assigned: Still waiting
> 
> Date visa granted: Still waiting
> 
> I called the immigration today (24th of november 2010), spoke to someone in Sydney. He said no decision made yet but the visa is being processed. he doesn't say anything about the case officer. Its 3 months now and hopefully not much longer.


I made another call a few days ago (7th of January 2011), spoke to a really friendly lady in Melbourne. I received the same answer but this time i got a little more explanation. i asked her if i have a case officer then she said no case officer, so i asked her back if that means my applications still sitting there, then she said no, case officer will be the one who make the decision but your application is already on process.. well i am not too sure about what actually going on or the exact process but i thought i'll let you know the update from my side


----------



## lalulabelle

lalulabelle said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Date of application: 14 December 2010
> 
> Nationality: Canadaian
> 
> Visa type: de facto 820
> 
> Offshore/onshore: onshore - Sydney
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: *4 January 2011 - Letter received from CO on 5 Janaury 2011 requesting further information. Handing that information in person to the immi office in Sydney today.*
> 
> Date visa granted: *Hopefully not long now!*


Date of application: 14 December 2010

Nationality: Canadaian

Visa type: de facto 820

Offshore/onshore: onshore - Sydney

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: 4 January 2011 - Letter received from CO on 5 Janaury 2011 requesting further information. Handing that information in person to the immi office in Sydney today.

Date visa granted: *TODAY! 13 JANUARY 2011*

Best news ever! Good luck to all!


----------



## Dr Undies

*Visa Granted 10 January 2011*

Hi everybody: We had an interview with our CO in the Oz Embassy in Bangkok on Dec 14 2010, and were told to wait for a decision. If we heard nothing by Jan 10 2011...were were told to ring the CO on her personal number. We heard nothing..so I rang the CO.

Her response was that a decision still had not been made. I said that I leave for Oz on Jan 14 and that we both want to travel to Oz together. She said that she would talk with her boss & call us back. A few hours later she rang with the GOOD news that our Visa had been granted. We lodged the visa on 13 September 2010...so it took almost 4 months to be decided.

We are both now in my home in Oz and are happy as Larry )

Good luck to everyone waiting for their case to be decided. It seems to me that most applications are successful...just a long painful wait to get that decision.



Dr Undies said:


> UPDATE: 19 November 2010, my Fiancée received an email informing of an interview to be conducted in Bangkok....on December 14 2010. She's been requested to bring a few more photographs of us together on different occasions...... and also some evidence of my financial position as sponsor.
> 
> Date of application:13 /9/2010
> 
> Nationality: Thai
> 
> Visa type: Prospective Spouse (Class TO 300)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore Bangkok, Thailand
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes, when given the approval to do so by the CO
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: 29/9/2010
> 
> Date visa granted: Still waiting
> 
> Around the middle of October, my Fiancée was told that she would be called in for an interview at the Australian Embassy in Bangkok around the end of October 2010. It's now November 7 and so far we have heard nothing except: "to wait"


----------



## mcsyl

Date of application: 19 /10 /2010 received in AH, London

Visa type: Subclass 300 PMV

Offshore/onshore: Offshore London,UK

Nationality: Me and my daughter - Bulgarians living in UK, my partner is Australian by birth

( 27/10/2010 - some of the docs such as pics and others returned )

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application

Date CO assigned: 04/11/2010 - medicals requested ( medicals was already undertaken on 29.10.2010 )

Medicals submitted (yes/no): 09/11/2010 - CO confirmed the receipt

Date visa granted: Awaiting approval

According my CO processing time will be 6 months, however this depends on each candidate personal circumstances


----------



## fraussie

fraussie said:


> Date of application: *15 / 09 / 2010*
> Nationality: French (my husband is Australian citizen)
> Visa type: spouse (subclass 309) and Permanent visa (subclass 100)
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore from Berlin
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes same date
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes same date
> Date CO assigned: *17 th november 2010*
> CO asking for additional documents : Assurance Of Support
> Waiting for Centrelink AoS decision
> Date visa granted: still waiting ( has been 4months and 2 weeks )


----------



## Wanderer

PLEASE READ THIS Just a Reminder --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*No Chit Chat on this Thread thanks!* Guys, I know it's a temptation to be asking what's going on etc. especially when you have been waiting a while and feel free to open a thread on your progress, much as many people have.
*But we do want a timeline section to be exactly that *and not so much for chit chat for it'll lose its real purpose as a reference thread. Little explanatory notes OK but no chit chat for it'll just go back and forwards too much.

*CHIT CHAT WILL BE DELETED FROM THIS THREAD *


----------



## julie8

Babybah said:


> Date of application: 3rd August 2009
> 
> Nationality: Egyptian
> 
> Visa type: Spouse visa (309)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Off shore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no):yes with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: on day of application 3rd August 2009
> 
> Date visa granted: visa rejected 14th December 2009
> 
> Applied to MRT (Migration Review Tribunal): 15th January 2010
> 
> MRT hearing: 4th March 2010
> 
> MRT decision: 9th March 2010 (remitted back to Embassy in Cairo as we qualify for the visa subclass 309)
> 
> MRT decision letter received in Cairo: 31st March 2010[/QUOTE


----------



## mj_item

*Date of application*: 20/07/2009

*Nationality:* Malaysian

*Visa type:* Spouse Visa 820 but granted 801, have lived with partner for more than 3 years (didn't think that this visa existed)

*Offshore/onshore:* onshore, was on student visa

*Date CO assigned:* 26/08/2009 requesting for Police clearance from AFP and Malaysia Police + Health Assessment.

*Medicals submitted (yes/no): *yes, 11/9/2009

*Police check submitted (yes/no):* yes, Malaysia Police Clearance took the longest - date submitted sometime in Dec/2009

*Date visa granted:*08/01/2010

No interview?!


----------



## gardener

Date of application: 11/23/2010
Date of my wedding in Melbourne that I really want to attend: 4/16/2011

Nationality: USA

Visa type: Prospective Marriage Visa 

Offshore/onshore: offshore

Date CO assigned: 11/30/2010
He noted I still needed to submit FBI background check and Medical forms 26/160. I made med appt.

12/13/10: another email from CO. He had thoroughly reviewed my application by this point. Gave 28-day deadline for submitting FBI/meds. 

Medicals submitted (yes/no): no (was advised by Australian immi telephone help line to wait till CO told me which ones to get). 
12/16/2010: appointment
12/19/2010: Doctor calls to tell me they messed up my bloodwork. I get blood drawn again.

Police check submitted (yes/no): states-yes, FBI-no.
Here's where it gets interesting!
10/1/2010: sent off FBI, Texas and Colorado background check applications ( note this is almost 2 months before submitting visa app)
11/10/2010: received Texas results (Colo. was all electronic)
11/28/2010: received FBI folder in mail. Was waiting for CO assignment to get direction on what to do with them - open it? no? etc
12/2/2010: CO says open it to make sure all okay. Opened folder to find it was a page that said my credit card had been declined! Was definitely a typo on my or their part, ugh. Resubmitted payment form via fax that same day.
12/17/2010: I could see on my bank statement that FBI had successfully charged my credit card.
1/13/2011: FBI help line says it could be 2-4 more weeks until I receive results.
1/13/2011: I explore all 'plan b's' to at least make it to my wedding (!) with CO but he says not to worry, that my visa is basically approved - as was back on December 13 - providing the FBI results say I'm not a criminal.
1/15/2011: FBI results arrive in mail! 
1/17/2011: I scanned FBI document and emailed it to CO
1/18/2011: visa granted!


Date visa granted:1/18/2011 (~2 months)

no interview or other questioning of me, fiance, friends/family.

My advice: 
1) send off background check applications - especially FBI - as early as humanly possible. 
2)send money order or cashiers check in with FBI and other background checks (or every fee, for that matter) so there can be no problems with payment
3) submit as much proof of the relationship as you can. I think this is one reason I didn't need an interview. Representative selection of pictures (each with explanatory caption), highlighted phone records (I highlighted a year's worth of text and calls btwn us), bank, email, travel proof. I cross-referenced related pics, itineraries, calls, etc (e.g. no calls btwn us over a certain weekend because we were in Vegas together, see pic, see itinerary...)
4) Provide clearly-written overviews of each section of proof to explain to CO what he's seeing 
5) proof from vendors of wedding plans, deposits. Emails seemed to suffice. Link to wedding website, registry, a save-the-date card. 


good luck!


----------



## sweety pie

*Granted *



sweety pie said:


> Hi everyone,
> The quote above was our previous visa history for fiance visa FYI
> 24/02/10 Fiance arrived from france
> 07/08/10 We got married in Sydney  (within the nominated 9 months as req.;
> 25/10/10 Fiance visa expires
> We have lodged our application for spouse temp & permanent visa as follow:
> *Date of application:* 14/10/10
> 
> *Nationality:* French
> 
> *Visa type:* Spouse Temporary Visa (Subclass 820) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 801)
> 
> *Offshore/onshore:* Onshore, in person at Sydney Dept of Immigration, was given a receipt no.
> 
> *Medicals submitted (yes/no):* no, as medicals from previous application is less than 12 months
> 
> *Police check submitted (yes/no):* yes, Australian only, from previous submission
> 
> *15/10/10:* Bridging visa granted via email
> Date CO assigned: still waiting
> 
> Date visa granted: still waiting


06/01/11 We received a letter from the CO (apparently we had been assigned a CO by then) requesting a certified copy of our marriage certificate from BDM Department, and we sent the letter back on 13/01

20/01/11 received a letter along with submitted photos being returned, and..... praise God, we're GRANTED!!!  woohoo


----------



## Sapucaia

Date of application: 21/01/2011

Nationality: Brazilian

Visa type: De facto(309/100)

Offshore/onshore: offshore (New Zealand) as I had a NFS on my tourist visa. 

Date CO assigned: not yet

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes with application 

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes, both brazilian and australian with application

Date visa granted: xxx

When I went to the office in Auckland, was told I could apply here but my app would be sent to Brazil, as I'm not NZ resident and Brazil is a high-risk country. Also been told I wouldn't be given a tourist visa to go back to Australia because I'm not a tourist. Lucky I had an email from someone from the office saying I could applly for a tourist visa on the same day same office and go back to Oz to wait for a decision on my visa. So after I showed them this email, was told to go apply for my de facto visa (and I already paid for it in AKL) and come back in the afternoon to apply for my tourist. So, I went back there paid an extra $ 145 for a tourist visa and was given 7 months tourist visa (with no NFS) to wait for my visa been processed in Brazil. Got a number of process (but no CO, as they are sending my papers to Brasilia). Don't have an idea of how long it's going to take, just hope it won't be too long as I had everything (including health checks and police clearance).... well, fingers crossed. Here I am going back to Oz to wait for the damn blessed visa!!! Good luck to everyone...


----------



## Ginger

Ginger said:


> Date of application: 8 Sept 2010 (Manila)
> 
> Nationality: Filipino
> 
> Visa type: Prospective Marriage 300
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, fiance had TB so rigorous tests done and she passed
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): The embassy sent a letter requesting Singapore police clearance, as she lived there for >1 yr in the last 10. We had a freind go and request this from the Singapore police on 20 Oct 2010 and found out that on 18 Oct the Singapore police will no longer issue Certificates of No Crimincal Conviction to NON-SINGAPORE CITIZENS.
> 
> We sent all the relevant links and explanation back to the embassy and the CO passed it on to Canberra for a decision given it is a material policy change by the Singaporean and impacts character assessment protocol ...
> 
> Date CO assigned: Immediately
> 
> Date visa granted: Pending ...


Update: Have submitted Stat Dec in early Dec and still have not heard a peep out of the CO ... coming up for 5 months since paperwork was submitted


----------



## mikela23

Date of application:01-11-2010

Nationality:Italian

Visa typee facto

Offshore/onshorenshore Perth

Medicals submitted (yes/no):yes

Police check submitted (yes/no):yes (11-11-2010)

Date CO assigned:yes(01-11-2010)

Date visa granted: waiting

I sent an email on 27/01/11 just to ask an update of my application but I haven't heard anything.... so what I have to do???I' m so frustrated!!!
Visa Granted!!!! 21/04/2011
____


----------



## Luthien1980

Luthien1980 said:


> Date of application: I posted everything on November 3rd and I got the confirmation email on November 9th
> 
> Nationality: Greek
> 
> Visa type: Prospective Marriage - Subclass 300
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes. I completed my medicals and the panel doctor posted them to the Australian Embassy in Berlin on October 26th
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: Not yet
> 
> Date visa granted: Not yet... I wish but I still have a long way to go
> 
> After lodging the application there was a change in my fiances' employment status. I emailed the embassy asking what we should do for the change to get in our file. A couple of days later received an email saying that a note is made in the system and I should wait for a CO to contact me with further information and requirements on the matter.


I called the embassy today (Jan 24, 2011) and they told me that I have a CO. They gave me her name and phone number and advised me to contact her sometime next week if I need to ask anything, to give her time to have a look at my application first.


----------



## Calgarykid

Date of application: 25 Jan 2010

**Received letter from embassy payment received 26 Jan 2010, and file number provided for future reference.

Nationality: CANADIAN

Visa type: PROSPECTIVE SPOUSE

Offshore/onshore: OFFSHORE

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes 1 week after mailing application. 

Police check submitted (yes/no):Yes MARCH 8 2011
Date CO assigned: UNSURE

**Called on March 18 to ask if police check was good, advised yes but no case officer yet on file. Told that they would contact if they needed anything else, application is complete and just waiting now. I was advised by customer rep to call back in two to three weeks to see whats going on. 

Date visa granted: soon hopefully


----------



## Ally

Date of Application: Jan 10 2011 (Payment Taken)

Nationality: Canadian

Visa: Off shore De Facto Partner Subclass 100/309

Medical Submitted: Yes completed on Jan 6 2011 and sent by DR. one week later

Police Record Check Submitted: Yes with application but found out I needed to have fingerprints done. Did this on the Jan 17 2011 and was received by High Commission on Jan 18 2011

Date CO assigned: Waiting, haven't heard anything yet except for the receipt in the mail saying payment was taken. 

Date Visa Granted: Nothing yet


----------



## imleonardo3

*Spouse visa timeline*

Date of application: September 8, 2010

Nationality: Filipino

Visa: Spouse

Medical Submitted: Yes

Police record check submitted: Yes

Date CO assigned: October 13, 2010

Date visa granted: Not Yet, waiting for almost 5 mos. Ask my case officer regarding my visa status. I was advice that they're hoping to finalize by feb-mar 2011 "if" there would be no delays.


----------



## coolee00

Date of application: 17 Dec 2010

Nationality: AMERICAN

Visa type: SPOUSE

Offshore/onshore: OFFSHORE

Medicals submitted (yes/no): YES - 17 Jan 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): YES - with application

Date CO assigned: 11 JAN 2011

Date visa granted: waiting....


----------



## Mike383

Date of Application: August 17th 2010 (Payment Taken)

Applied: On shore in Perth

Nationality: British

Visa: De Facto Partner 820

Medical Submitted: Yes 

Police Record Check Submitted: Yes with application

Date Visa Granted: January 20th 2011 (Just over 5 months)

Interesting note: We were getting close to the 6 month mark, where we would have to apply to continue working with the same employer whilst on a bridging visa. We sent it the application and received a phone call a few days later from our CO saying that it can be quite difficult to process employment extensions and she might just approve our visa instead. 
One week later our visa was approved. Its that easy!


----------



## melburnianglaswegian

Date of application: 22nd October 2010

Nationality: Scottish/British

Visa type: SPOUSE

Offshore/onshore: ON SHORE (Melbourne)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): YES - with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): YES - with application

Date CO assigned: Not yet (or, at least, have not been informed)

Date visa granted: I continue to wait - Should I phone?


----------



## angelamen

*melbourne onshore 820*

Date of application:June 15, 2010

Nationality: Chinese, sponsor is Australian born citizen

Visa type: 820

Offshore/onshore: onshore melbourne

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes, requested by immi 3 months after lodging the application

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes, requested by immi 3 months after lodging the application

Date CO assigned: 21 December, 2010

Date visa granted: not yet, hopefully in next two weeks

Visa granted on the 1st of February! Good luck everyone!


----------



## c.sheeran

*Prospective Marriage Visa [300] - Fiance visa - Malaysia*

Date of application: 6th October 2010

Nationality: Malaysian

Visa type: Prospective Marriage Visa [300] - Fiance visa

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - In Kuala Lampur office, Malaysia

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes. Got medical forms when application was submitted and did the tests same day. Test results were sent electronically to immigration 3 days later.

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes. Singapore CNCC sent on 15th Nov 2010. Malaysian police check submitted along with application.

Date CO assigned: Same day as application. October 6th

Date visa granted: Today. January 27th, 2011. Yippy !!!!!!!!


----------



## aussie/finn

aussie/finn said:


> Date of application:06/10/2010 (got informed that my applictaion was received)
> 
> Nationality: Finnish
> 
> Visa type: Partner visa subclass 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Berlin)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes (Finnish, Australian and UK)
> 
> Date CO assigned: Not yet. The visa has been charged on 8th October 2010
> Date visa granted: Waiting.... anxiously as have been apart from from my boyfriend for 2 months now


Visa Granted: 27/1/2011 Finally!!! So Happy!!!


----------



## Hannabelle25

Originally Posted by Hannabelle25 
Date of application: 22nd April 2010

Nationality: British

Visa type: Spouse Visa 801/820

Offshore/onshore: Onshore - Sydney Office in person.

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, UK Police Check Submitted with application, Australian check submitted 10th May 2010

Date CO assigned: Not yet....

Date visa granted: Over 9 months now and still no news...told by Immi that the wait could be up to 12 months now.


----------



## megs.eliz

Date of application: 21/01/2011

Nationality: British

Visa type: Spouse Visa 801/820

Offshore/onshore: Onshore - Sydney (in person)

Medicals submitted: Yes, with app

Police check submitted: Yes, with app

Date CO assigned: 

Date visa granted: 

We were advised it could take up to 9 months for the visa to approved...but hopefully not!


----------



## Lizblizzz

*DeFacto Partner Visa (309) - USA*

_*Date of application*_: Mailed overnight on Nov. 23, 2011 -- Because of the holiday my application was not registered as being accepted until Dec. 9, 2011

_*Nationality:*_ USA
_*
Visa type:*_ Defacto Partner Visa

_*Offshore/onshore*_: Offshore
_*
Medicals submitted (yes/no): *_No, Embassy in DC told me to wait until my CO tells me to go ahead --
_*
Police check submitted (yes/no)*_: YES both local & FBI
_*
Date CO assigned: *_ Still Waiting...
_*
Date visa granted: *_???


----------



## rtalwr

Date of application: 20/10/10

Nationality: USA

Visa type: Spouse Visa 820

Offshore/onshore: Onshore, Sydney

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, 1 week after initial application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, 3 weeks after initial application (FBI check)

Date CO assigned: Still waiting

Date visa granted: Still waiting...

Called today (1/2/11) and there was no news. They said I wouldn't hear from a case officer unless additional documentation was needed and their timeline is 6-8 months.

Edit: I had also sent an email and they stated that they are still working on applications from March 2010 and the average processing time is 10 months. It looks like there are quite a few people in this thread who have applied after March and been granted so it's probably an old copy-paste email to general enquiries.


----------



## piccolalauren

Date of application: 29th November 2010

Nationality: partner Italian- myself Australia

Visa type: 300 PMV

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - my partner is currently in OZ with me on tourist visa, we travelled offshore to NZ. Gave it to NZ embassy which sent it by diplomatic post on the 10th of Dec and it still has NOT arrived in Berlin. However they have said they have received the electronic version from NZ. Make sure you post it to the closest embassy to your country.

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application

Date CO assigned: no

Date visa granted: Still waiting

I have called on numerous occasions to Berlin and have been told they have not started process November application to day 20th January

GOOD LUCK


----------



## cal

Received approval email today (Feb 1). So glad to be done, we are moving in April!!! Good luck to everyone for a speedy approval.



cal said:


> Date of application: 26 August 2010 - Received in Washington
> 
> Nationality: American
> 
> Visa type: Temporary Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100)
> 
> Medicals submitted: Yes, 6 October 2010 - Medical Appointment
> 
> Police check submitted: Yes, mid September
> 
> Date CO assigned: 2 Sept 2010
> 
> Jan 7 2011 - Updated email address with case officer, received email from her giving us name of our new case officer.
> 
> Jan 30th - Sent email to new case officer (D.N) to check status
> 
> Jan 31st 2011 - Received call from case officer. Our application went for review on Friday (28th Jan) and weird coincidence we emailed him last night about it. Was given short interview and case officer indicated we were approved. Waiting for official notification.
> 
> YIPEEEEEEE


----------



## philaus

Originally Posted by cal 
Date of application: November 18, 2010

Nationality: Filipino

Visa type: Temporary Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa 

Medicals submitted: Yes with the app

Police check submitted: Yes with the app

Granted: January 23, 2011

Just submit a complete application didn't even know when I had my case officer.


----------



## nchardon

Visa subclass 300 prospective marriage for Mexican national

12th Oct 2010: Visa recieved by washington

25th Oct 2010: Medical sent to washington (not requested)

7th December 2010: Emailed case officer to notify change of job and ask if medicals recieved.

9th December 2010: Case officer answered confirming receivership of medicals and no need to notify about job change.

2nd Feb 2011: still no visa, and no contact still waiting! Its been nearly 4 months! I am getting married in 6months I hope they do hurry!


----------



## OZinKrakow

Date of application: 30 Dec 2010

Nationality: Polish

Visa type: 309 Visa 

Offshore/onshore: Offshore to Berlin

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes 

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: No word yet

Date visa granted: Hopefully before June/July fingers crossed.
__________________


----------



## piccolalauren

*Update*



piccolalauren said:


> Date of application: 29th November 2010
> 
> Nationality: partner Italian- myself Australia
> 
> Visa type: 300 PMV
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - my partner is currently in OZ with me on tourist visa, we travelled offshore to NZ. Gave it to NZ embassy which sent it by diplomatic post on the 10th of Dec and it still has NOT arrived in Berlin. However they have said they have received the electronic version from NZ. Make sure you post it to the closest embassy to your country.
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: no
> 
> Date visa granted: Still waiting
> 
> I have called on numerous occasions to Berlin and have been told they have not started process November application to day 20th January
> 
> GOOD LUCK


2nd feb CO assigned
3rd feb- received email stating we need to provide one more police document as there is 2 for Italy and then the visa will be granted!

i think this will be the fastest process i have seen on here


----------



## IanC

VISA - Class UF Spouse (Provisional) visa Sub-class 309 
APPLICATION - 8 Sept. 2010
OFFSHORE - Manila
NATIONALITY - Filipina - husband Australian
CO - 14 Oct 2010
Requested single cert for husband from OZ
Medicals / police checks all frontloaded
VISA Granted 2 Feb 2011


----------



## Lisa84

Date of application: 10 Jan 2011

Nationality: German

Visa type: 300 (Requested a waiver for the 2-year period as we have been together for long enougn and a baby on the way)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore to Berlin

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No. Have requested to have to Xray waived due to pregnancy

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: Not yet

Date visa granted: 

5 days after I sent the appliation, I got an email stating that I didn't fill out the credit card authorization form correctly. So had to do that again and send it via email. 3 days later I got the information that my application was received.


----------



## Lisa84

EDIT: We are applying for *Visa Type 100*, of course, i.e. PR without te two year waiting period



Lisa84 said:


> Date of application: 10 Jan 2011
> 
> Nationality: German
> 
> Visa type: 300 (Requested a waiver for the 2-year period as we have been together for long enougn and a baby on the way)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore to Berlin
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): No. Have requested to have to Xray waived due to pregnancy
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: Not yet
> 
> Date visa granted:
> 
> 5 days after I sent the appliation, I got an email stating that I didn't fill out the credit card authorization form correctly. So had to do that again and send it via email. 3 days later I got the information that my application was received.


----------



## magdabis

magdabis said:


> Date of application: 5 Nov 2010
> 
> Visa type: 820/801
> 
> Nationality: double citizenship - Geman and Polish - but applying as German
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore (Sydney office )
> 
> Medicals submitted: no (I was informed my medicale check has been finalised over 2 weeks ago but Medibank hasn't sent me the results yet. Each time I call them they say they have a backlog of results to send. Bit annoying, especially when you pay $300 for a servis, they tell you it will tak 10-14 days and 6 weeks lates you still don't have the results)
> 
> Police check submitted: yes ( with application )
> 
> Date CO assigned: waiting
> 
> Date visa granted: waiting
> 
> The receipt I received today when I lodged my visa says that average processing time is 6 to 9 months but the lady who took my application said it's now *10 to 12 months*!!!!


Visa granted on 2 February but could have been 2 months earlier if Immigration used email address for all the correspondence (as requested by my in my application form). You can read about m mini-drama here http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/7198-partner-visa-im-so-frustrated.html
My visa was granted a week after I sent them requested additional nformation.


----------



## jess13

Date of application: 18/12/2010

Nationality: italian

Visa type: PMV 300

Offshore/onshore: offshore - Berlin

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: never had one since he called me to tell me that visa was granted!

Date visa granted: 04/05/2011 I've never been so happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
__________________


----------



## weekenddreamerz

*visa timeline*

Date of application: 12/10/10

Nationality: British (me), Australian (Husband)

Visa type: Partner Visa Temporary & Permanent

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (London)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes (Oct 2010)

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (Oct 2010)

Date CO assigned: 18/10/10

Date visa granted: still waiting in suspense & keeping everything tightly crossed to hear back v soon..
Visa Granted today - 10/03/2011 (YAAAAAAY WOW!!!) Subclass 100 Permanent, trhilled to bits!


----------



## Omaren

*Nationality*
American

*Visa type: *
Spousal/Defacto Visa
*
Offshore/ Onshore:*
Offshore (AHC Ottawa)

*Medicals submitted: *
No, was told to wait until CO requested. 
CO requested medicals 10/02/2011
Medicals taken 15/02/2011

*Police check:* 
Yes with Initial application.

*Date of application: *
19/11/2010
*
Date Case Officer assigned*: 
10/02/2011 ( after waiting nearly 2 months and 3 weeks, emailed embassy to ask about CO being assigned. CO assigned next day 

*Date Visa Granted* :
22/02/2011!!!!!!!!!! are you kidding???? 12 days after a case officer being assigned and we got it granted!!!!!! So shocked! But v v v happy!!!!!


----------



## iain

Date of application: 9 Feb 2011

Nationality: British

Visa type: 309/100 Partner Visa

Offshore/onshore: Offshore to London

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, front-loaded

Police check submitted (yes/no): No

Date CO assigned: 18 Feb 2011

Date visa granted: 6 July 2011


09 Feb - Posted my application
18 Feb - Got told my case number & case officer, and got my relationship evidence back. The letter also said I must send my police certificate within 49 days. (medicals frontloaded)
Got it & sent it shortly after that.
06 Jul - Got an email confirmation - I got it! No interview!


----------



## enigma

enigma said:


> Date of application: 30.08.2010
> 
> Visa type: PMV 300
> 
> Nationality: Bosnian
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore ( Australian embassy in Vienna )
> 
> Medicals submitted: yes ( after reciept letter from CO and on request 16.09.2010 - 14.10.2010 medical clearance from Health operation center in Australia, meet the health requirement )
> 
> Police check submitted: yes ( with application )
> 
> Date CO assigned: 07.09.2010
> 
> Date visa granted: still waiting
> 
> so far 2 months and 4 days


OK interwiev finished on 30.11.2010.with standard questions about us and then they changed my CO without telling me about that. My fiance called my new CO last week and he told him that I have clearances on my police checks (everything OK) and he as a sponsor is suitable but we will have to wait till May for visa to be granted!!!! Whyyyyy??? If everything is OK and there is no need for any further info,if we are recognised as a real couple why do we have to wait till May??I know that I am from a High risk country but it is almost 6 months,every check is finished why do they torturing us.....anyway my patience is slipping down slowly


----------



## mcsyl

mcsyl said:


> Date of application: 19 /10 /2010
> 
> Visa type: Subclass 300 PMV
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore London,UK
> 
> ( 27/10/2010 - some of the documents was returned, further information requested- health checks and missing previous address in my application form . This was completed and sent back in the same day)
> 
> Nationality: Bulgarian living in UK
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes, 09/11/2010
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: 04/11/2010 ( after I sent an e-mail asking who is our CO)
> 
> Date visa granted: Awaiting approval
> 
> According our CO processing time will be 6 months, however this depends on each candidate personal circumstances.


UPDATE

As per my conversation with my CO yesterday he advised us that our application is close to approval and this will happen in a 4 weeks time


----------



## fraussie

Date of application: 15 th september 2010 

Nationality: French my husband is Australian

Visa type: spouse visa (309 and 100)

Offshore/onshore: offshore Aus Embassy Berlin

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes same day

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes same day 

Date CO assigned: yes after 2 months waiting (20 th nov)

Date visa granted: waiting, waiting, waiting,...........

My CO ask for an AoS. my husband ( my assurer) send an AoS form in january (10 th) but c/link lose this form. A new form is send on the 2th february. we waiting for AoS decision. My CO said its 5 months for low risk country (France) and i hope my visa is granted soon


----------



## Kgurl1775

Date of application: February 7, 2011 Application was received by the High Commission (I know this because I tracked it and it was sent "signature required" not because they told me they had received it) .

Nationality: Canadian (filed through the Ottawa office)

Visa type: subclass 300 Prospective Marriage 

Offshore/onshore: Offshore 

Medicals submitted (yes/no): no

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: waiting

Date visa granted: waiting


----------



## kiki

Date of application: End of October, 2010. (We sent along Medicals/Police Check at the same time.)

Nationality: German

Visa type: Spouse Visa

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes.

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes.

Date CO assigned: about 3 months after application.

Date visa granted: waiting


----------



## Kgurl1775

Date of application: Mailed February 3, 2011 

Nationality: Canadian (filed through the Ottawa office)

Visa type: subclass 300 Prospective Marriage 

Offshore/onshore: Offshore 

Medicals submitted (yes/no): no

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: waiting 

Date visa granted: waiting


----------



## Paulie79

UPDATE !!!!!

Case Officer Allocated Today !!!!!



Paulie79 said:


> *Date of application:* 4th November 2010
> 
> *Nationality:* Taiwanese
> 
> *Visa type:* de facto 820
> 
> *Offshore/onshore:* onshore - Melbourne
> 
> *Medicals submitted (yes/no):* yes
> 
> *Police check submitted (yes/no):* yes
> 
> *Date CO assigned:* Not yet
> 
> *Date visa granted:* Not yet


----------



## Wanderer

PLEASE READ THIS *Just a Reminder --------------------------------------------------------------------------------*No Chit Chat on this Thread thanks! Guys, I know it's a temptation to be asking what's going on etc. especially when you have been waiting a while and feel free to open a thread on your progress, much as many people have.
But we do want a timeline section to be exactly that and not so much for chit chat for it'll lose its real purpose as a reference thread. *Little explanatory notes *on your own post *OK* but no chit chat for it'll just go back and forwards too much.

CHIT CHAT WILL BE DELETED FROM THIS THREAD


----------



## hezzy

im australian , my fiancee is from ukraine

Date of application: 18th august 2010

Nationality: ukraine [moscow office ]

Visa type: subclass 300 Prospective Marriage

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO 18/8/2010

Date visa granted : 16th feb 2011
yah ......fantastic news

word of information re the medicals , do not present for a medical if you are showing any sign of a cold/flu ...my fiancee unknowing , attended with a slight residual chest cough after having the flu .....at the medical she was then informed and retested for TB ....this is a mandatory precaution measure by the panel doctor and immi ...this extra TB report kept our visa application stalled for 12 weeks while we waited for the negative results to be confirmed .....
visa has taken 6 months ...and we are very happy !!!!!! 
can anyone give us an indication of passport visa validation turn around times if you use a courier to the embassy ?? 
thanks


----------



## sambo_8772

Date of application: 30th November 2010

Nationality: South African

Visa type: De Facto (Same-sex)

Offshore/onshore: Offsure - Pretoria

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: We didnt get one assigned, first time we knew we had one was when we got an email requesting a telephone interview on the 17th of February

Date visa granted: After a 10minute interview we got the visa approved over the phone on the 17th of February. YAY!


----------



## ashley101

Date of application: 28th nov 2010
Nationality : nepalese
Visa type spouse visa
Offshore / Onshore : onshore melbourne
Police check supplied: yes within 3 week of applying
Health check supplied: yes within 3 week of applying
Date co assigned: not yet still waiting
Visa granted : not yet still waiting

Comment: received acknowledgement letter stating the application and bridging visa C with no work right on 30th nov. Expected time frame written on letter was 4-6 months. No communications ever since.


----------



## CROOZ

*Crooz*

Date of application: 9th September 2010 - received email from Berlin
acknowledging receipt of application

Nationality: Croatian

Visa type: Prospective Marriage Visa 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Berlin)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): only after request from CO on 7th December 2010. Medicals undertaken on 15th December 2010 and posted to Berlin by panel doctor on 23rd December 2010

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes originally with application

Date CO assigned: not sure. 11th November 2010 found out CO details only after sending email requesting this information

Date visa granted: 17th February 2011 !!!!!! (exactly 23 weeks) 

Other information / dates :

*** 13th January 2011 - sent email to Berlin querying if medical examination results had been received. Got an 'Out of Office' and that our CO was away until the 14th March 2011 gggggrrrrrrrrrr
*** 17th January 2011 - received another email in response to email sent 13th January. We were told that the medical results had been received and forwarded to Global Health in Sydney for processing. We had another CO take over but no details/name until 17th February 2011
*** 17th February 2011 - besides receiving advice that visa had been granted replied to this email asking if visa evidencing could be carried out at the Australian Embassy in Zagreb
*** 21st February 2011 - received reply to email from 17th February advising that the visa could be evidenced at the Australian Embassy in Zagreb and that all paperwork and label would be posted there within a few days.


----------



## joech

Date of application: 15th Sep 2010

Nationality: British/Taiwanese

Visa type: Subclass 100/309 Partner Visa

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (London office)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes before application

Police check submitted (yes/no): UK one yes with application / TW one yes but after application in early Oct 2010

Date CO 20 Sep 2010

Date visa granted : 15th feb 2011 Subclass 100 PR Visa

Background: (Aus/UK) and (TW/UK) couple living together in London for almost 8 years / From Sep 2007 UK civil partnership for more than 3 years


----------



## Wanderer

PLEASE READ THIS *Just a Reminder --------------------------------------------------------------------------------No Chit Chat on this Thread thanks!* 
Guys, I know it's a temptation to be asking what's going on etc. especially when you have been waiting a while and feel free to open a thread on your progress, much as many people have.
But we do want a timeline section to be exactly that and not so much for chit chat for it'll lose its real purpose as a reference thread. Little explanatory notes on your own post OK but no chit chat for it'll just go back and forwards too much.

*CHIT CHAT WILL BE DELETED FROM THIS THREAD *
And that means queries to others posts too.
Either Use PM or start up a topic thread on that.


----------



## Shaztadaisy

Date application mailed to Ottawa Office: Feb 1, 2011

Date application received by High Commission: Feb 4, 2011

Receipt & confirmation of application received via mail: Feb 11, 2011

Nationality: Canadian (filed through the Ottawa office)

Visa type: Defacto

Offshore/onshore: Offshore 

Medicals submitted (yes/no): no

Police check submitted (yes/no): no

Date CO assigned: waiting

Date visa granted: waiting


----------



## Bron

*Defacto visa timeline from SA*

Hi everyone, just wanted to share our experience. I am an SA citizen and my boyfriend is an Aus citizen. We applied in SA and couldn't find much info from anyone else who had done the same. So I am posting here in case someone finds themselves in our position.

Nationality: South Africa (filed in Pretoria)

Visa type: Defacto

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Date application sent to Pretoria Office: 13 January 2011

Date application received by High Commission: 17 January 2011

Receipt & confirmation of application received: 19 January 2011

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: 19 January 2011

Date asked for passport: 8 February 2011

Date visa granted: 16 February 2011

Flight into Brisbane: 20 April 2011

From submission of the application to having the visa granted took a total of 1 month and 3 days!!! Record time!
We were very lucky to get it done so quickly but I think it had a lot to do with the fact that we sent in a very complete application and my medical and police clearance were sent in with the application.

Good luck to everyone applying! It's an exhausting and sometimes frustrating process, but it is an incredible feeling when that visa is granted!!! Can't wait to start our new adventure together!


----------



## Paulie79

*Visa granted today !!!!!*

Visa granted today !!!!!



paulie79 said:


> update !!!!!
> 
> Case officer allocated today !!!!!





paulie79 said:


> *date of application:* 4th november 2010
> 
> *nationality:* taiwanese
> 
> *visa type:* de facto 820
> 
> *offshore/onshore:* onshore - melbourne
> 
> *medicals submitted (yes/no):* yes
> 
> *police check submitted (yes/no):* yes
> 
> *date co assigned:* 16/2/11
> 
> *date visa granted:* 22/2/11


----------



## mrsDobos0612

*date of application:* 22 February 2011

*nationality:* Filipino

*visa type:* Sub Class 309

*offshore/onshore:* offshore

*medicals submitted (yes/no):* yes

*police check submitted (yes/no)*: yes

*date co assigned:* emailed the embassy and was told that my application was already allocated by a case officer for assessment and is currently progresing.

*date visa granted*: May 18 2011 ))

*God Bless Us All *


----------



## Francy

Date of application: 10/01/2011

Nationality: German

Visa type: De Facto

Offshore/onshore: Onshore in Brisbane

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes 23/02/11

Police check submitted (yes/no): Australian PC yes, waiting for German PC 

Date CO assigned: not yet - 861 applicants waiting before me (23/01/11)

Date visa granted: not yet

When I went in yesterday to drop off my medicals, I was told that there are 861 applicants waiting for a CO to be assigned before me. I was told the application will probably take between 8-12 months!!!
__________________


----------



## quebec

Nationality: Canadian (my husband Is Australian and living in Canada with me at the moment)

visa type: Spouse/defacto

offshore/onshore: offshore

date of application: 12 October 2010

Date application received by High Commission in Ottawa: 21 October 2010

police check submitted (yes/no): yes (with the application)

date co assigned: 1 February 2011 (she asked for the medical exams)

medicals submitted (yes/no): medicals (not the x-rays, I am pregnant so I needed a letter from my doctor confirming that I was pregnant, since when,...)passed on 4 February 2011. Sent to the HCO: 9 February 2011.

*I wrote an E-mail to my CO asking if they had received the papers on 21 February 2011. She replied the same day confirming they had received them and saying they had sent them to the health authorities in Australia for assessment...

date visa granted: still waiting...

(I wonder how long it would take before getting the final answer!! We'd love to have the baby in Aus... I hope they'll hurry up!!!!)


----------



## Kerrie

Nationality: Canadian 

Visa type: Spouse/Defacto - subclass 309

Offshore/Onshore: Offshore

Date of application: December 16th, 2010

Date application received by High Commission in Ottawa: 17th December, 2010

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application

Date CO assigned: ??

Date visa granted: February 25, 2011

** I contacted Immigration in early February to see how the application was going only to be advised that no case officer had been assigned. I was advised that it would take 3-4 months to have a case officer and upto 9 months before visa approval.
As we wanted to be in Australia by May I started to look into my other options certain the visa would not be approved by then.
Then out of nowhere I get an email today saying the visa has been granted, I had not even been advised i had a case officer!


----------



## enigma

*happyyyyy *



enigma said:


> OK interwiev finished on 30.11.2010.with standard questions about us and then they changed my CO without telling me about that. My fiance called my new CO last week and he told him that I have clearances on my police checks (everything OK) and he as a sponsor is suitable but we will have to wait till May for visa to be granted!!!! Whyyyyy??? If everything is OK and there is no need for any further info,if we are recognised as a real couple why do we have to wait till May??I know that I am from a High risk country but it is almost 6 months,every check is finished why do they torturing us.....anyway my patience is slipping down slowly


My visa is granted today.....FINALY....6 months after inital application....after all those tears and suffering now is the time for nothing else but HAPPINES .....may God help you all who are waiting....


----------



## Adder

*I got it, finaly!!!*

Date of application: July 16 2010

Nationality: American

Visa type: Subclass 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore Washington DC USA

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, Augest 6 2010

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, September 10 2010

Date CO assigned: July 23 2010

Date visa granted: FEB 2 2011

Good Luck Everyone.

Adder

Ticket Purchased. ready to move on with our life togther!!


----------



## Wanderer

PLEASE READ THIS *Just a Reminder --------------------------------------------------------------------------------No Chit Chat on this Thread thanks! *Guys, I know it's a temptation to be asking what's going on etc. especially when you have been waiting a while and feel free to open a thread on your progress, much as many people have.
But we do want a timeline section to be exactly that and not so much for chit chat for it'll lose its real purpose as a reference thread. Little explanatory notes on your own post OK but no chit chat for it'll just go back and forwards too much.

CHIT CHAT WILL BE DELETED FROM THIS THREAD And that means queries to others posts too.
Either Use PM or start up a topic thread on that.


----------



## Sapucaia

Just a quick update. My papers arrived in Brazil on the 11th of Feb (3 weeks after my initial application in NZ) and got an email from my CO today (28th of Feb - in Brazil, 1st of March in Oz) asking for 2 more statutory declarations (this time from my family in Brazil) + couple more of Id's from Brazil and hopefully that's gonna be it.... not over yet, but got a good feeling it's not gonna take too long...

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Date of application: 21/01/2011

Nationality: Brazilian

Visa type: De facto(309/100)

Offshore/onshore: offshore (New Zealand) as I had a NFS on my tourist visa. 

Date CO assigned: 28/02/2011

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes with application 

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes, both brazilian and australian with application

Date visa granted: xxx


----------



## twinky

Date of application: 07 January 2011 

Nationality: Filipino

Visa type: Prospective Marriage visa Sub-class 300

Offshore/onshore: offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: none yet... should i worry?

Date visa granted: still waiting for the CO's email


----------



## Malcolm 46

*Date of Application?* 2nd November 2010

*Nationality?* Chinese

*Visa Type?* Sub Class 309

*Off shore / On shore?* Off shore (Guangzhou)

Medic*als submitted?* Yes with application

*Police check submitted?* Yes with application

*Date CO assigned?* No known but has been assigned

*Date Visa Granted?* Waiting

CO wrote in email dated 21 Jan 2011 - The current sevice standard for Partner applications lodged in China is 10 months.


----------



## Hannabelle25

*Visa Granted!*

Originally Posted by Hannabelle25 
Date of application: 22nd April 2010

Nationality: British

Visa type: Spouse Visa 801/820

Offshore/onshore: Onshore - Sydney Office in person.

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, UK Police Check Submitted with application, Australian check submitted 10th May 2010

Date CO assigned: 17/02/11

Date visa granted: 01/03/11...very happy, worth the wait!


----------



## fraussie

date of application: 15 th september 2010 

nationality: French (my husband is Australian citizen)

visa type: spouse 309

offshore/onshore: offshore- Berlin

medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

police check submitted (yes/no): yes

date co assigned: 17/11/2010

date visa granted: 02/03/11

YEEEEPEEEE !!!!!! visa granted today !! after 6 months waiting.
advice: contact your CO if you think you have to give additional information (in my case a date was a problem that I quickly clarified)
Bonne chance et soyez heureux (Good luck and be happy)


----------



## pinay

date of application: 10 Dec 2010

nationality: Filipino 

visa type: spouse 309

offshore/onshore: offshore philippines

medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

police check submitted (yes/no): yes

date co assigned: 14 Jan 2011 (asked to submitted addtnl dox. dox submitted 21 Feb 2011

date visa granted: waiting.............


----------



## Mimita

*Hello to all of you! I am Bulgarian and my husband is AUS*

Date of application:13/09/2010
Visa type: Spouse 309
Offshore/Onshore: Offshore-Berlin
Medicals submitted(yes/no): YES
Police check submittet(yes/no):YES
Date CO assigned: 06/11/2010(asked to submitted orig.doc)
Date Visa Granted:not yet....
CO is out of the office since 3 months
Good Luck!!!


----------



## anais

anais said:


> Date of application: 27.5.2010
> 
> Nationality: Slovenian
> 
> Visa type: Prospective marriage subclass 300
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offsore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Police check submitted:yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: 27.5.2010
> 
> Date visa granted: 2.6.2010
> 
> Thanks to this forum I prepared a good application. Thank you all for your tips and advices


Date of application: 1.3.2011

Nationality: Slovenian

Visa type: Partner 820 and 801

Offshore/onshore: onshore - Melbourne office; got bridging visa A

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted:yes

Date CO assigned: 10.06. 2011, got an e-mail request for Australian Federal Police (AFP) clearance

Date visa granted:


----------



## Ginger

Originally Posted by Ginger View Post
Date of application: 8 Sept 2010 (Manila)

Nationality: Filipino

Visa type: Prospective Marriage 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, fiance had TB so rigorous tests done and she passed

Police check submitted (yes/no): The embassy sent a letter requesting Singapore police clearance, as she lived there for >1 yr in the last 10. We had a freind go and request this from the Singapore police on 20 Oct 2010 and found out that on 18 Oct the Singapore police will no longer issue Certificates of No Crimincal Conviction to NON-SINGAPORE CITIZENS.

We sent all the relevant links and explanation back to the embassy and the CO passed it on to Canberra for a decision given it is a material policy change by the Singaporean and impacts character assessment protocol ...

Date CO assigned: Immediately

Date visa granted: Pending ...
Update (23 Jan 11): Have submitted Stat Dec in early Dec and still have not heard a peep out of the CO ... coming up for 5 months since paperwork was submitted 

VISA GRANTED ON 3 March 11 which is a few days shy of six months. I got so fed up waiting that I rang DIAC's complaints line and the customer service officer opened up my fiance's file and found out that everything had been approved just before Xmas. She said it was odd the file hadn't been finalised. Anyhow, net result is that afternoon my fiance gets a call from the agent saying that the CO had called to say the green light had been given. I think sometime, when justified, like six month mark, there is no harm making some noise. I think it got a result - we're now so happy we can move on. 

Hang in there for those still waiting ... its a fab feeling once your partner's visa is approved.


----------



## brett_r_partridge

*Visa application timeframe*

Date of application: 14/10/2010

Nationality: German

Visa type: Subclass 309 Partner (Provisional)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore London

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: 25/10/2010

Date visa granted: 03/03/2011

Wohoo ! ! ! !


----------



## pips

Date of application: 16 Feb 2011

Nationality: Italian

Visa type: De facto 820/801

Offshore/onshore: Onshore, Sydney Office

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, both Australian and Italian

Date CO assigned: Don't know

Date visa granted: 25 Feb 2011

It took 9 days! I got the visa in the mail on the 1st March, it was dated 25th Feb.

My application was very organised, I frontloaded everything, I had lot of evidence and had been living with my boyfriend for 2 years.


----------



## mcsyl

mcsyl said:


> Date of application: 19 /10 /2010 received in AH, London
> 
> Visa type: Subclass 300 PMV
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore London,UK
> 
> Nationality: Me and my daughter - Bulgarians living in UK, my partner is Australian by birth
> 
> ( 27/10/2010 - some of the docs such as pics and others returned )
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: 04/11/2010 - medicals requested ( medicals was already undertaken on 29.10.2010 )
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): 09/11/2010 - CO confirmed the receipt
> 
> Date visa granted: Awaiting approval
> 
> According my CO processing time will be 6 months, however this depends on each candidate personal circumstances


Update

VISAS GRANTED today 08.03.2011 - processing time 4 months and 2 weeks 

I will be back with my time table regarding 820/801 once i submit the appl in August.
Until then good luck to everyone who are still waiting approvals!


----------



## theskyisblue

Date of application: 04/10/10

Nationality: Brazil

Visa type: PMV 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Brasilia)

Acknowledgement & CO assigned: 06/10/10
Medicals Requested on 06/10/10 (completed 02/11/10)
One Police check submitted w/ app. Other two (plus military cert) requested 06/10/10 (arrived at embassy 08/12/10) Note: delay in doc submissions were due to applicant's OS travel, CO was aware of this.

02/02/11 -- Further info requested.
07/02/11 -- Further info requested.

No interview requested.

Date visa granted: 21/02/11


----------



## kiki

kiki said:


> Date of application: End of October, 2010. (We sent along Medicals/Police Check at the same time.)
> 
> Nationality: German
> 
> Visa type: Spouse Visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes.
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes.
> 
> Date CO assigned: about 3 months after application.
> 
> Date visa granted: waiting


 PR Visa (100) granted this week!!  
We waited 4 months and 1-2 weeks. Good luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## sedhooa

Hello everyone! I'm Mauritian and my Partner is Australian, We've been living together for a year in Mauritius, and within that year we've traveled through India for four Months.

Date of application:18 November 2010

Nationality:Mauritian

Visa typeartner 309/100

Offshore/onshore:Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no):Yes

Police check submitted: Yes

Date CO assigned:Were not aware if one was assigned

Date visa granted: 10/03/2011 Yaaaaaaay


----------



## arwenevenstar

Date of application: 25 Feb 2011

Nationality: My Husband is American, I am Australian

Visa typeartner 309/100

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No

Police check submitted: No

Date CO assigned: 10 March 2011

Date visa granted: Stilll waiting (Medical Exam booked for March 24 2011) (Police Checks are ready to be sent away) 

Good Luck!


----------



## oz309

Date of application: Feb 16 2011

Nationality: Indian

Visa type: Subclass 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore 

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, March 16, 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, Feb 16 2011

Date CO assigned: Waiting 

Date visa granted: Waiting


----------



## ducks

*Waiting over 10 months for answer*

Date of application:06/05/10

Nationality: Irish

Visa type: Defacto visa

Offshore/onshore: onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes week after applying

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes for both AU & IRL

Date CO assigned: 07/05/10, but have since been assigned another and since have had case moved to a different so dont know if we have a co now ! Oh and its 10 months since we have applied !

Date visa granted: As above, still waiting we applied in May and its March the following year now 10 and a half months since we applied.

I havent been allowed work during this time so im cracking up as my boyfriend has had to support me all this time. We submitted loads of info bills lease, ect and we still havent have a word. 
When we applied I was told it would be up to 6 months, when I rang everytime I get told its being processed, only get info when someone says something by accident. We were given a CO, they changed this and never told us, replaced her months later and after 10 months when it was pending a decision they are sending it to Perth. We have had to get my boyfriends local member for parliment to ask questions on our behalf and was told our application was delayed because of assilum seekers comming in to Christmas Island. He said he never got such a straightforward answer before. 
If we knew how long it was going to take we would have not applied from onshore, as I can not work and cant leave either ! As I need to be in the country to have it granted. 
My advise is if your not getting anywhere after a few months make some noise, we didnt at the start and i think they just forgot about us. 
Fingers crossed it wont be long for sanity sake. 
But what ever you do if applying, every conversation with ANYONE from imigration record. I got loads of mixed information and only way I was believed was because i had dates peoples name and the information i was given. 
Hope everyone doesnt have the same issues and delays we have.


----------



## itsvinothkumar

itsvinothkumar said:


> Date of application: 28th July 2010
> 
> Nationality: Indian applicant
> 
> Visa type: Spouse Visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore ( Melbourne)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: Dont Know
> 
> Date visa granted: 10/03/2011
> 
> Just made a casual call to immigration and surprise to find out that my PR is granted 5 days ago.....All the very best...


----------



## mollie

Nationality: Filippino
Visa type: PMV - Offshore 
Date of application: 17 Dec 2010 
Medical: submitted on 4 Jan 2011 
Case office assigned: 17 Jan 2011

visa granted: awaiting


----------



## emmsof

Nationality: Indian applicant

Application submitted on:Jan 11, 2011

Visa type: Spouse Visa - 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: Feb 18, 2011 (asked to submit original passport)

Date Passport received by Australian High Commission: Feb 23, 2011

Date visa granted: waiting...


----------



## brenno

Date of application: 16/3/2011

Nationality: German

Visa type: 309 De Facto

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes.

Date CO assigned: TBA

Date visa granted: TBA

My partner and I had not lived together in Australia for 12 months, so we had our relationship registered with the NSW Births Deaths and Marriages in January 2011.


----------



## Eduardoamo

Date of application: 11th March 2011

Nationality: Brazilian

Visa type: Spouse Visa - 309

Offshore/onshore: Onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No, as I had medical submitted for my student visa less than a year ago.

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: Waiting...

Date visa granted: Wainting...


----------



## gnrlies

Nationality: Russia

Visa type: defacto partner

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Guangzhou)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (only for part - statutory declaration signed instead)

Date CO assigned: On the day of application (8/12/2010)

Date visa granted: 8/03/2011 - 3 months almost to the day


----------



## gnrlies

Nationality: Russia

Visa type: defacto partner

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Guangzhou)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (only for part - statutory declaration signed instead)

Date CO assigned: On the day of application (8/12/2010)

Date visa granted: 8/03/2011 - 3 months almost to the day


----------



## fabi

Date of application: 9 Feb 2011

Nationality: Brazilian

Visa type: Spouse (Subclass 309)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Brazil)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Not initially. Submitted on 9Mar2011 after request from CO.

Police check submitted (yes/no): Not initially. Submitted on 21Mar2011 after request from CO.

Date CO assigned: 22Feb2011 I guess. That's when I got an e-mail requesting further documentation (Police checks and medical)

Date visa granted: Waiting.


----------



## Mattias

*Date of application:* 2011/03/18

*Nationality:* Swedish

*Visa type:* Subclass 309/100

*Offshore/onshore:* Offshore (Berlin office)

*Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes, frontloaded

*Police check submitted (yes/no):* Yes, Swedish and Australian

*Date CO assigned:* Waiting

*Date visa granted:* Waiting

Waiting for embassy to confirm that they have received the application.
*23/3* - Received e-mail that embassy had received the application and payment.
*25/5* - Got a CO assigned and was asked to contact the CO with preferred time and date for a phone intreview.


----------



## Tianbi

Date of application: 15 Feb 2001
Nationality: American 
Visa type: Spouse
Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Washington Office)
Medicals submitted (yes/no): No (appointment in April in Chicago)
Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
Date CO assigned: 9 March 2011
Date visa granted: Waiting

crossing fingers


----------



## missfeefa

missfeefa said:


> Date of application: 24th May 2010.
> 
> Nationality: Me - Australian/Italian. Husband - Algerian.
> 
> Visa type: Partner visa 309 (Married).
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - Completed in Australia while here on tourist visa.
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - For Algerian. Still waiting for Malaysian Check.
> 
> Date CO assigned: Not sure - I think a week?
> 
> Date visa granted: Hopefully not more that the 3-6 months they've suggested!


I've been getting in contact with a few people I know around to see what the delay is with my husband's application. Apparently, the visa itself was 'approved' back in June 2010, however they're still waiting on the ASIO check which can be between 9-12 months. It's 9 months now, so hopefully not too much longer.


----------



## cfb

*Date of application:* 20/10/2010
*Nationality:* Filipino
*Visa type:* 309 (defacto partner)
*Offshore/onshore:* Offshore (applied in Manila)
*Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes - with application
*Police check submitted (yes/no):* Yes - with application
*Date CO assigned:* Bit unclear as they never really notified us. However they confirmed a CO was already assigned when we contacted them on 3/12/2010.
*Date visa granted:* 22/3/2011 - 5 months

We didn't have to do an interview. I wasn't sure we would be able to prove our defacto relationship satisfactorily but we went for it anyway. Did it ourselves, took our time working through the requirements in detail (the "VERY UNOFFICIAL Defacto Visa Tips" thread was very helpful) and things turned out well. My partner came to join me in Australia for 2 months on a tourist visa while we waited for the partner visa to be processed.

Thanks to all in this helpful forum!


----------



## ryaika

Date of application: 15 Feb 2011

Nationality: Filipino

Visa type: PMV 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - with application

Date CO assigned: 15 Mar 2011

Date visa granted: 25 Aug 2011

FINALLY!!! Thanks to everyone in this forum for all your help and support!


----------



## darkestred

*Date of application:* 08/03/2011

*Nationality*: British

*Visa type:* 300 (PMV)

*Offshore/onshore:* Offshore- Bangkok, Thailand (currently work here) 

*Medicals submitted (yes)*: Had them done in Australia last year (thought we were going to do onshore partner visa but I had to go back to the UK for a job) so submitted them with the application. Not sure if they will ask to have them done again. Up to the CO I suppose!

*Police check submitted (yes)*: UK, Aus and Thai

*Date CO assigned*:28th March 2011. Have had requests to provide more information, including obtaining certificate stating free to marry etc. In my visa prep- I actually rang up immi and asked whether I needed to provide this- and they said no- so just goes to show you have to take everything with a pinch of salt! Am now in the process of obtaining said certificate from the UK..... ugh!

*Date visa granted:* 23rd May- which means the wait was just shy of 3 months, which obviously we're over the moon about  I know everyone says hang in there, but really do, it's worth the wait and the hoops you have to jump through!  x


----------



## Hawks

*Defacto Visa-Off Shore Applied from Wales*

Sent application 4th January 2011

CO assigned 12th January-Had police clearance and Medical done

Emailed CO to check she recieved them 24th January 2011 as we were travelling to Oz, she replied yes they dont require anything further.Processing time 5-6 months.

Emailed CO to see how things are going-8th March 2011 emailed back saying Your application will be finalised around early June.


----------



## arwenevenstar

Updated!! My Husband has is medical yesterday and the Dr. sent the results away!

Date of application: 25 Feb 2011

Nationality: My Husband is American, I am Australian

Visa type: Partner 309/100

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, 24 March 2011

Police check submitted: No

Date CO assigned: 10 March 2011

Date visa granted: Stilll waiting (Medical Exam booked for March 24 2011) (Police Checks are ready to be sent away) 

Good Luck


----------



## bamjitsu

*Wooohooooo!! FINALLY*

Date of application: 09 AUG 2010

Nationality: Partner is Scottish I am Australia

Visa type: Partner Defacto Visa 820/801

Offshore/onshore: Onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - Full application was logded 9/8/10

Police check submitted: yes

Date visa granted: 18th March 2011 (7 months later!!) No questions asked after application lodged!


----------



## Ally

Date of Application: Jan 10 2011 (Payment Taken)

Nationality: Canadian

Visa: Off shore De Facto Partner Subclass 100/309

Medical Submitted: Yes completed on Jan 6 2011

Police Record Check Submitted: Yes with application 

Date CO assigned: Not sure, was contacted by him on the 24th by phone to answer a few more questions.

Date Visa Granted: March 25th 2011. 10weeks and 4 days after application!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hang in there guys, it's well worth the wait!


----------



## piglet1

Date of application: 29 Nov 2010

Nationality: Malaysian

Visa type: 309/100

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes frontload

Date CO assigned: 29 Nov 2010

Date visa granted: 30 March 2011

Just got it stamped today!


----------



## CintaCloe

Date of Application: 17 March 2011 

Nationality: Indoneisan

Visa: Off shore De Facto Partner Subclass 100/309

Medical Submitted: Yes

Police Record Check Submitted: Yes with application 

Date CO assigned: Not sure, was contacted by her on the 22 of march 2011 by phone for interview

Date Visa Granted: still waiting approxly 7 months or less 
hopefully LESS


----------



## Kgurl1775

Date of application: February 7, 2011 Application was received by the High Commission (I know this because I tracked it and it was sent "signature required" not because they told me they had received it) .

Nationality: Canadian (filed through the Ottawa office)

Visa type: subclass 300 Prospective Marriage 

Offshore/onshore: Offshore 

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes (was not asked to, just did it)

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: waiting

Date visa granted: waiting


----------



## Wanderer

PLEASE READ THIS 
*Just a Reminder --------------------------------------------------------------------------------No Chit Chat on this Thread thanks! Guys, *
I know it's a temptation to be asking what's going on etc. especially when you have been waiting a while and feel free to open a thread on your progress, much as many people have.
But we do want a timeline section to be exactly that and not so much for chit chat for it'll lose its real purpose as a reference thread. *Little explanatory notes on your own post OK* but no chit chat for it'll just go back and forwards too much. 
*CHIT CHAT WILL BE DELETED FROM THIS THREAD *
And that means queries to others posts too.

Either Use PM or start up a topic thread on that.


----------



## violine

Date of application: Posted 2 April 2011 (I will update when it is received)

Nationality: USA (filed through Washington, DC)

Visa type: subclass 300 Prospective Marriage 

Offshore/onshore: Offshore 

Medicals submitted (yes/no): no; appointment scheduled for 7 July, 2011 in Pittsburgh, PA since there are no approved doctors here in Albuquerque, NM

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes, with application (both FBI and state of New Mexico) 

Date CO assigned: waiting

Date visa granted: waiting


----------



## Marta

Date of application: November 10, 2010 

Nationality: Polish

Visa type: Spouse Visa

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Berlin)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes (sent on Feb 6th 2011)

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes (sent on Feb 6th 2011)

Date CO assigned: February 4th 2011

Date visa granted: April 4th 2011

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Rygen

*Date of application:* Sent Application to Ottawa AHC 24/03/2011 - Received 29/03/2011

*Nationality:* CANADIAN

*Visa type:* 309/100 Partner/De Facto

*Offshore/onshore:* Offshore

*Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes, submitted April 18th

*Police check submitted (yes/no):* Yes - with application

*Date CO assigned*: not sure but, Received letter in Post 6th April 2011 informing us of file Number

*Date visa granted: * Still Awaiting


----------



## Luxiixul

*I got it!!*



Luxiixul said:


> Date of application: 07/08/2008
> Nationality: Chinese
> Visa type: Spouse visa (Subclass 309/100 )
> Offshore/onshore: offshore
> 
> 1st Stage (309)
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes.
> Interview: on the same day the application was submitted.
> Date CO assigned: not sure but i guess it was the same day the application was submitted??
> Date visa granted: 22/09/2008 (subclass 309)
> 
> 2nd Stage (100)
> Date letter from the 2nd Stage Partner Processing Centre: 30/06/2010
> Time frame for response: within 60 days from when I am taken to have received the letter.
> Offshore/onshore: onshore
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): No
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes.
> Others submitted: Statutory Declaration - Applicant, Statutory Declaration - Sponsor, evidences, Form 80 and acknowledgement card.
> Date documents received by the Centre: 13/08/2010
> Date CO assigned: How do i find out about this? will I be notified via email?
> Date visa granted: 23/12/2010
> Good luck everyone!!


----------



## oz309

Update....
CO Assigned: Yes (some time between 29th March -4th April)
------
Date of application: Feb 16 2011

Nationality: Indian

Visa type: Subclass 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, March 16, 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, Feb 16 2011

Date CO assigned: Yes (between 29th March ~ 4th April)

Date visa granted: Waiting


----------



## emmsof

emmsof said:


> Nationality: Indian applicant
> 
> Application submitted on:Jan 11, 2011
> 
> Visa type: Spouse Visa - 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: Feb 18, 2011 (asked to submit original passport)
> 
> Date Passport received by Australian High Commission: Feb 23, 2011
> 
> Date visa granted: waiting...


Sent For Final Decision : April 5, 2011

Waiting for Visa to be granted...


----------



## Marcantony

Marcantony said:


> Date of application : 24th September 2010
> Visa category: 309
> Applied from: Philippines
> CO assigned: 13th October 2010 (got email from CO asking for additional documents)
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with the application, both of us
> Visa granted: Still waiting. My wife was told 3-4 months but that I need to keep checking my email daily in case it happens sooner. She was also told if theres no immeadiate problems there may not even be any interviews. I live in hope.


Recieved email with visa approval today, the passports are on their way back. My wife still has to attend an emigration seminar before leaving though.


----------



## mnaveen

*Spouse/Partner Visa Timelines*

Date of application: March 25, 2011 Application was received by the High Commission, New Delhi

Nationality: Indian (filed through the Hyderabad VFS office)

Visa type: subclass 309/100 Partner/Spouse Visa

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No (Need to attend)

Police check submitted (yes/no): No (Applied for PCC and waiting for that)

Date CO assigned: waiting

Date visa granted: waiting


----------



## oz309

CO requested to send my Passport and additional document yesterday.



oz309 said:


> Update....
> CO Assigned: Yes (some time between 29th March -4th April)
> ------
> Date of application: Feb 16 2011
> 
> Nationality: Indian
> 
> Visa type: Subclass 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, March 16, 2011
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, Feb 16 2011
> 
> Date CO assigned: Yes (between 29th March ~ 4th April)
> 
> Date visa granted: Waiting


----------



## pinay

pinay said:


> date of application: 10 Dec 2010
> 
> nationality: Filipino
> 
> visa type: spouse 309
> 
> offshore/onshore: offshore philippines
> 
> medicals submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> police check submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> date co assigned: 14 Jan 2011 (asked to submitted addtnl dox. dox submitted 21 Feb 2011
> 
> date visa granted: 07 Apr 2011


----------



## Mic2608

Date of application: 01/04/2011

Nationality: German

Visa type: 820/801 Partner Visa

Onshore/Offshore: Onshore (Processing centre NSW)

Medicals submitted: Yes

Police records: Yes

Date CO assigned: 7/4/2011 (?)

Date visa granted: .... 


I got a phone call on the 07/04/2011 from a lady I assume is my CO asking me to provide form 815.She said she was 'finalizing' my application and once she recieved the form it wouldn't be to long at all....
I faxed the form straight away, fingers crossed ...


----------



## emmsof

emmsof said:


> Sent For Final Decision : April 5, 2011
> 
> Waiting for Visa to be granted...


Visa granted!!! : April 8


----------



## Lottie

Date of application: 2 March 2011
Nationality: South African
Visa type: Subclass 309
Offshore/onshore: Off shore (submitted in Pretoria)
Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
Date CO assigned: Not told
Date visa granted: 8 April 2010!!!

We are over the moon that this has been granted in such a short time. I do believe it helped that I am super organised and had so much information in there. The medical checks and police clearances we did before we submitted the application so there wouldn't be any delays once it was given in. 

We also presented it very methodically, in a ring binder folder, separated clearly into sections - ID documents, proof of address, financial documents, etc etc etc. We also trawled all these forums and put in absolutely everything we could think was even remotely relevant.

Good luck to everyone else, such an amazing feeling to have this granted!


----------



## desperatepom

*Never give up hope*



mike said:


> At the request of a couple of members I am starting this thread for people to post their dates of their application so other people can get an idea how long an application will take. *Note:* please use the information as a guide only! We have no way of verifying what people post.
> 
> Please only post family related visa applications here - defacto, spouse etc. This will only work if enough people participate and keep their information updated.
> 
> Please don't post any questions here or make any other posts. I want to keep the thread as "clean" as possible. If you are excited about getting your visa please start a new thread so everyone can post congratulatory messages. Make your post something like this format:
> 
> *Date of application: July 2010
> 
> Nationality: British
> 
> Visa type: De-Facto Visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): No
> 
> Police check submitted **(yes/no)**: Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: August 2010
> 
> Date visa granted:* 07/04/2011
> __________________


My visa had problems in the fact that my girlfriend and I had very little(No) evidence of financial proof that we were in a de-facto relationship while she was in England.
We had been dating for about 2 years when I brought my first property. We never even considered setting up joint bank accounts or having her name on the bills as I would just pay them and she would pay me back in cash.
She had overstayed her UK visa and so was working cash in hand from her employers!!!
This meant that when it came to giving financial proof, I had to go through my past bank accounts and highlight times we had dinners out together, brought her gifts (with receipts attached if possible) or went away together.
I honestly thought I was never going to be approved but yesterday got the beautiful e-mail to say that my visa was granted.
You have to remember that you are dealing with human beings and that they will use their intelligence to see whether you are both genuine.
I have had a lot of help from these forums and if anybody needs any support or help please feel free to ask and I will do my best.
Good luck to you all and never give up hope, if you are genuine you will succeed!!


----------



## Guest

Application submitted : Jan 19
Received By AHC : Jan 20
Co assigned : Feb28 (additional documents requested - Passport,PCC)
Documents submitted : Mar 1
Documents received : Mar 2
Sent for Final decision : Not Sure
Visa granted: waiting...


----------



## Kasiu

Date of application: 26 November 2010 

Nationality: Polish

Visa type: Partner De-Facto 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Berlin)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes (with application)

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes (with application)

Date CO assigned: 24 February 2011

Date visa granted: 8 April 2011

I lodged my visa application in person at the Embassy in Berlin and provided all supporting documents (incl. police checks and medical tests) at that time - however, I do not believe it sped up the process. At the beginning of March, I was notified by my CO that he had assessed my visa and did not require any additional documents, and that as per procedures my medical tests were sent to Australia for clearance (initially my CO estimated between 6-8 weeks for this to occur but thankfully it only took 5 weeks).

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Cori

Date of application: 11/04/2010

Nationality: German

Visa type: 820/801 Partner Visa

Onshore/Offshore: Onshore (Melbourne)

Medicals submitted: Yes

Police records: Yes

Date CO assigned: ?

Date visa granted: 08/04/2011

Special case with our visa: We used the Relationship Registration because we only had 10 months living together at day of application. My australian partner is on disability pension and we lived with her parents for 5 months and after that with her mum.
I called immigration last week because there was a confusion with my employer of till what date I am allowed to work because I had 6 months work restriction from my WHV on the bridging visa. The lady on the phone said she'll see if our application is finalizable. I only found out by checking VEVO today! 

So happy!!!


----------



## Darrenc

Date of application: 20th May 2010

Nationality: Malaysian

Visa type: 820/801

Offshore/onshore: Onshore Sydney

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned:- Not sure

Date visa granted: 07/04/2011

Almost one year, My advice is to not bother DIAC too much, I have friends who work for Sydney Immigration and they told me they have too many outstanding application to finalised. It is understandable. Good Luck Everyone.


----------



## Trev1123

*Date of application:* Sending off on the 12th April 2011 (tomorrow) 
_Recieved by migration branch, aussie high commission 13th April 2011_
*Nationality:* British

*Visa type:* Partner migration 309/100

*Offshore/onshore:* Offshore
*
Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes - Completed 31st march 2011

*Police check submitted (yes/no):* Yes - Both UK and Australian

*Date CO assigned:* 20th April 2011 - _more info required but not much_

*Date visa granted:* ASAP I hope.


----------



## Bindi

My post is already there
Applied on 18 July 2010 Accounting, 886 relative sponsored.
No correspondence with DIAC, got grant on 7 April 2011


----------



## chrissy

date application submitted : march 9, 2011
acknowledgement application received : march 14, 2011
nationality: filipino
visa type: pmv subclass 300 offshore (manila)
medical submitted : yes with the application
police check submitted: yes with the application
CO assigned: not yet, still waiting for an email or phone call
visa granted: still waiting

me and my partner are hoping to receive an email from our CO this month...


----------



## Calgarykid

Date of application: 25 Jan 2011

**Received letter from embassy payment received 26 Jan 2011, and file number provided for future reference.

Nationality: CANADIAN

Visa type: PROSPECTIVE SPOUSE

Offshore/onshore: OFFSHORE

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes 1 week after mailing application. 

Police check submitted (yes/no):Yes MARCH 8 2011
Date CO assigned: UNSURE

**Called on March 18 to ask if police check was good, advised yes but no case officer yet on file. Told that they would contact if they needed anything else, application is complete and just waiting now. I was advised by customer rep to call back in two to three weeks to see whats going on. 

Date visa granted: soon hopefully
***************************************************************************************************

Received call from Consult on march 28th in regards to error on application, fixed the error, asked if i had a case officer yet, and was advised that they were the case officer, and the application looks good. Told me that if I didnt hear from them they would authorize visa.

April 4 2011 Visa was granted to enter Australia by email, no need to send in passport as it is done electronically now no labels . 

As for some tips...Try and send a complete package with as much evidence about your relationship as possible, the longest thing was the police check...it took about 2 months to do, try and get that first, and do a medical while you are waiting...either way they are good for a year from the time you take it. The whole process was quick though...Hang in there and it will come fast  Good luck


----------



## Kgurl1775

Calgarykid said:


> Date of application: 25 Jan 2010
> 
> **Received letter from embassy payment received 26 Jan 2010, and file number provided for future reference.
> 
> Nationality: CANADIAN
> 
> Visa type: PROSPECTIVE SPOUSE
> 
> Offshore/onshore: OFFSHORE
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes 1 week after mailing application.
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no):Yes MARCH 8 2011
> Date CO assigned: UNSURE
> 
> **Called on March 18 to ask if police check was good, advised yes but no case officer yet on file. Told that they would contact if they needed anything else, application is complete and just waiting now. I was advised by customer rep to call back in two to three weeks to see whats going on.
> 
> Date visa granted: soon hopefully
> ***************************************************************************************************
> 
> Received call from Consult on march 28th in regards to error on application, fixed the error, asked if i had a case officer yet, and was advised that they were the case officer, and the application looks good. Told me that if I didnt hear from them they would authorize visa.
> 
> April 4 2012 Visa was granted to enter Australia by email, no need to send in passport as it is done electronically now no labels .
> 
> As for some tips...Try and send a complete package with as much evidence about your relationship as possible, the longest thing was the police check...it took about 2 months to do, try and get that first, and do a medical while you are waiting...either way they are good for a year from the time you take it. The whole process was quick though...Hang in there and it will come fast  Good luck


Please check your dates! Are they all supposed to be 2011? You have them ranging from 2010-2012  I hope they are all 2011


----------



## Mic2608

DATE VISA GRANTED 08.04.2011

I WEEK!!!!



Mic2608 said:


> Date of application: 01/04/2011
> 
> Nationality: German
> 
> Visa type: 820/801 Partner Visa
> 
> Onshore/Offshore: Onshore (Processing centre NSW)
> 
> Medicals submitted: Yes
> 
> Police records: Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: 7/4/2011 (?)
> 
> Date visa granted: ....
> 
> I got a phone call on the 07/04/2011 from a lady I assume is my CO asking me to provide form 815.She said she was 'finalizing' my application and once she recieved the form it wouldn't be to long at all....
> I faxed the form straight away, fingers crossed ...


I called immi today just to make sure they got my fax and was told that my visa was granted on the 08/04/2011 - one week (!) after I lodged it!
I should get the letter within the week via mail.

I'm so happy and so suprised that it got approved so quickly!In my Acknowledgement letter they said the current proseccing times for the partner visa were 9 months and I never would've thought that I get it so soon!

I spend a lot of time researching and preparing this application and fontloaded it with policechecks and medicals.I tried to make it as easy as possible for my CO,wrote a cover letter,made a table of content,devided all the evidence in sections with a short statement explaining everything.
Me and my partner have been together for about 1.5 years and also have been living together for nearly the same time.Problem was we couldn't prove it as the lease and the bills stayed in his name, that's why we got our relationship registered (NSW) just to make sure.

I wish all of you the best of luck that your application gets approved soon!


----------



## Shaztadaisy

*De Facto Visa Application*

Date application mailed to Ottawa Office: Feb 1, 2011

Date application received by High Commission: Feb 4, 2011

Receipt & confirmation of application received via mail: Feb 11, 2011

Nationality: Canadian (filed through the Ottawa office)

Visa type: Defacto

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): no

Police check submitted (yes/no): no

Date CO assigned: April 12, 2011. Contacted via email asking for us to get the Medical & Police checks done.

Date visa granted: waiting



Shaztadaisy said:


> Date application mailed to Ottawa Office: Feb 1, 2011
> 
> Date application received by High Commission: Feb 4, 2011
> 
> Receipt & confirmation of application received via mail: Feb 11, 2011
> 
> Nationality: Canadian (filed through the Ottawa office)
> 
> Visa type: Defacto
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): no
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): no
> 
> Date CO assigned: waiting
> 
> Date visa granted: waiting


----------



## Crooksy

Nationality: Swiss

Visa type: Defacto Visa 820 (temporary)

Offshore/onshore: Onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): YES

Police check submitted (yes/no): YES

Date Application Submitted: 7/3/2011

Date CO assigned: Received an email saying application received on 9/3/11

Date visa granted: 11/3/2011!!! After being told it would be a 9 month wait we received it within the week.

NB: For those of you worried about the 12 month living together thing, we were only living together since November 2010 (we have been in a relationship since Nov 2009), but that is just 4 months before lodgement. We registered our relationshiop with NSW Births Deaths and Marriages as soon as he arrived in Australia so that definitley seemed to work. Also, we included with our application a cover letter stating why we could not live together due to his wok committments in Switzerland, mine in Oz, financial etc. I think that really helped as well. Good Luck to everyone!!


----------



## fabi

fabi said:


> Date of application: 9 Feb 2011
> 
> Nationality: Brazilian
> 
> Visa type: Spouse (Subclass 309)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Brazil)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Not initially. Submitted on 9Mar2011 after request from CO.
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Not initially. Submitted on 21Mar2011 after request from CO.
> 
> Date CO assigned: 22Feb2011 I guess. That's when I got an e-mail requesting further documentation (Police checks and medical)
> 
> Date visa granted: 29/07/11
> 
> 28/03/11 - contacted CO to check status. Was told that they were waiting on medical assessment. Asked me to check back in 2 weeks time.
> 13/04/11 - contacted CO to check status. Was told that medicals were received in Sydney on 22/03, and they are currently processing the ones received on 18/03. Asked me to check back next tuesday, 19/03, and mine should be finalised.
> 
> My CO has marked everything on my application as ''met'', pending only the medical assessment. Once this has been met, my visa should follow soon after.
> 
> 16/04/11 - contacted by CO. Was told that my application is decision ready but my visa can only be issued in July. She suggested I applied for a tourist visa in the meantime and check with her end of June.
> 
> 18/04/11 - applied for a tourist visa
> 27/04/11 - tourist visa granted.
> 30/04/11 - went to Australia.
> 18/06/11 - Asked CO for next steps. Since I applied offshore, I had to be offshore when the visa is granted. Was told that anytime after the 1st of July, my visa would be ready to be granted. I had to go to an offshore embassy to pick it up. Arranged to go to Auckland, sent travel itinerary to CO.
> 29/07/11 - Went to embassy in Auckland. Visa granted. Although I have applied for subclass 309, I was granted a permanent visa straight away ( subclass 100).
> 
> Happy


----------



## whitestarheart

Nationality: Canadian

Visa type: PMV

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Date application & docs sent to AHC Ottawa Office: Mar 28, 2011

Date application & docs received: Mar 29, 2011 (Courier tracking)

Receipt & confirmation letter received via mail: Apr 8, 2011

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Aug 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Nov 2011

Date CO assigned: Aug 2011

Date visa granted: 6 Jan 2012

Sponsoring my Canadian fiancé...


----------



## Calgarykid

Kgurl1775 said:


> Please check your dates! Are they all supposed to be 2011? You have them ranging from 2010-2012  I hope they are all 2011


Your right, my dates were wrong. It was all this year 2011, lol that's what the case officer called because of also. My dates...lol its good though a few months  good luck


----------



## pangenib

Date of application: 13 April 2011

Nationality: Nepali

Visa type: Partner Visa 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore in India

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes did e-health

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: No

Date visa granted: NO


----------



## voebe

Date of application: 1 April 2011

Nationality: Zimbabwean

Visa type: 820/801

Offshore/onshore:Onshore Syndey

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes 6 April 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes 6 April 2011

Date CO assigned: Not yet

Date visa granted: Not yet

Now the waiting begins....


----------



## mamakiesh

Date application submitted : 22 march 2011
CO assigned : 28 March 2011
nationality: Indonesian
visa type: pmv subclass 300 offshore (Bali)
medical submitted : yes with the application
police check submitted: yes with the application
visa granted: still waiting, CO call back 14 of April 2011 saying the applications in the final stage to be granted but its on a long queue...most likely we cant give u visa less than 7 month she said, she suggest me to use the tourist visa to come to oz and get married, submit married certificate to her and convert applications to partner visa 309, and return to Indonesia when she inform me by the time the visa granted, well that is so nice of her. 
Im going to Perth now on my tourist visa and getting married there...
good look everyone!


----------



## Turboadam

Mic2608 said:


> DATE VISA GRANTED 08.04.2011
> 
> I WEEK!!!!
> 
> one week (!) after I lodged it!


Hi there, how did you manage to get the medical done through Ehealth in that time, as Diac has to inform you to go and do the medical.?????

Just curious


----------



## Guest

Application submitted : Jan 19
Nationality: Indian
Received By AHC : Jan 20
Co assigned : Feb28 (additional documents requested - Passport,PCC)
Documents submitted : Mar 1
Documents received : Mar 2
Sent for Final decision : Not Sure
Visa grant Email: April 18th.
Passport received:April 20th


----------



## Mic2608

Turboadam said:


> Hi there, how did you manage to get the medical done through Ehealth in that time, as Diac has to inform you to go and do the medical.?????
> 
> Just curious


I did my medicals in december last year and front loaded them with my application.I guess something musst've changed since then...

sorry for the chit chat


----------



## Brydstar80

*Date of application: April 19th, 2011

Nationality: *Applicant is Canadian, Sponor is Australian.

*Visa type:* Partner Visa: Offshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclass 309 and 100)

*Offshore/onshore*: Offshore - we are living together in China, submitted application at the Embassy in Guangzhou

*Medicals submitted (yes/no):*: Submitted 26th April.

*Police check submitted (yes/no)*: Chinese: May 22, Canadian: May 18

*Date CO assigned:* Same day we lodged application - April 19.

*Date visa granted:* Wahooo!!! May 31st.


----------



## stylesista

Date of application: 19th April 2011....Application was received by the High Commission (I tracked it with royal mail and was informed they had received it)

Payment was taken on the 20th April 2011 .

Nationality: British

Visa type: Subclass 300 (pmv)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (London)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application (medical completed 21st March 2011)

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application (Police check completed 16th April 2011)

Date CO assigned: Waiting

Date visa granted: Waiting......Patiently 


Hopefully it wont take too long as wedding is booked for 4th August in Australia!!!!!......


----------



## Shaztadaisy

*Defacto Visa Application*

Date application mailed to Ottawa Office: Feb 1, 2011

Date application received by High Commission: Feb 4, 2011

Receipt & confirmation of application received via mail: Feb 11, 2011

Nationality: Canadian (filed through the Ottawa office)

Visa type: Defacto

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Booked in for April 28th, 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Completed April 19th, 2011

Date CO assigned: April 12, 2011. Contacted via email asking for us to get the Medical & Police checks done.

Date visa granted: waiting


----------



## Happy1979

Date of application: 31st March 2011

Nationality: UK 

Visa type: PMV 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - submitted in person in Auckland, NZ

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: Still waiting :-(

Date visa granted: Still waiting :-(


----------



## dancingqueen

Hi Magmelb81,

I keen to ask you a few questions - my spouse is brazilian and we are looking at our visa options etc.

Thanks!
dancingqueen



magmelb81 said:


> *VISA Timeline*
> 
> *Nationality: *Brazilian
> *Visa type:* Prospective Marriage Subclass 300
> *Offshore application*
> 
> *Date application received: *4th August 2009
> *Case Officer assigned: *5th August 2009 email sent to us
> 
> Medicals sent direct to Embassy in Brasilia prior to application being lodged
> 
> We fully front loaded our application but failed to realise that 3 different police checks are required in Brazil therefore we only included a Federal check. Embassy requested the additional 2 types of checks (totalling 4 as need to obtain for each city you have lived in). Checks then needed to be officially translated to English. We had 28 days to provide these documents.
> 
> Submitted checks just prior to our 28 day cut off.
> 
> *5th September 2009:* Received advice from CO that an interview was not deemed necessary based on evidence supplied in application. Requested passport to be sent and sought an official English translation to a declaration made by my fiancee's mother. Sent to embassy on September 17th 2009.
> 
> *VISA APPROVED: *September 21st 2009
> 
> Passport and Original docs to be sent back to my fiancee within 2 days.
> 
> The service provided by the Embassy in Brasilia and by our specific case officer has been exemplary. They communicated with us regularly and confirmed receipt of all documents in a prompt manner. We cannot believe how quickly our visa was approved considering Brazil is category 2 (medium risk) however it is probably important to point out that our total application weighed in excess of 3 kilos.


----------



## dancingqueen

Hi there

My spouse is brazilian and wandering if i could ask you a few questions about the visa and process etc?.

Thanks!
Mia


----------



## Malcolm 46

Malcolm 46 said:


> *Date of Application?* 2nd November 2010
> 
> *Nationality?* Chinese
> 
> *Visa Type?* Sub Class 309
> 
> *Off shore / On shore?* Off shore (Guangzhou)
> 
> Medic*als submitted?* Yes with application
> 
> *Police check submitted?* Yes with application
> 
> *Date CO assigned?* No known but has been assigned
> 
> *Date Visa Granted?* *Visa Granted 20 April 2011*
> 
> *5 Months and 18 Days. It's not easy waiting but hang in there *


----------



## pangenib

pangenib said:


> Date of application: 13 April 2011
> 
> Nationality: Nepali
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore in India
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes did e-health
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: No
> 
> Date visa granted: NO


Received email from New Delhi quoting invalid application coz i provided credit card detail for the payment. Next day made payment in Sydney Immigration and received reference File Number mentioning waiting time for assigning CO is 5 weeks::
!! will update any further updates.


----------



## Everlongdrummer

Date of application: Dec 8 2010

Date application received: Dec 9 2010

Nationality: Vietnam

Visa type: Defacto

Offshore/onshore: Onshore (Perth)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: N/a

Date visa granted: Waiting. They have everything they need. Didn't think it would take this long for onshore.


----------



## morocho

*please help/ when was the IELTS validation for partners changed??*

Dear readers...
I am currently in a big dilemma, Our application was lodged on oct 2009 and I am the main applicant.
This week finally we hear from our case officer and he is asking me for my spouse's IELTS score.. He took the exam during november 2007, and our application was lodged on oct 2009. According to the current rules the main aplicant's IELTS score is valid for 2 years, but the spouse's is only valid for 1 year!!..

Back in 2009 when we lodged our application all the information said that the IELTS score was valid for 2 years (for both the main applicant and the spouse)... The case officer's email says that all documentation must be sent prior may 13th, therefore there is no time for my spouse to take the IELTS once again, and if we fail to do so we have to pay more than 3500 USDOLLARSSS for the english course in australia (he scored more than 6 in all bands)..

Any recommendations??
When was it changed from 2 years to 1 year only for the spouse/dependans?

PLease any comments!! thanks a lot in advanced


----------



## ibu

Date of application: 31st March 2011

Nationality: UK (Pakistani) married to an Australian with one child aged 20 months.

Visa type: Permanent resident, Partner visa

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - submitted in person in London 20/04/2011

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No

Police check submitted (yes/no): No and we expect them to want them for every country lived in which will include Thailand and Malaysia as well as UK.

Date CO assigned: Not yet

Date visa granted:..........


----------



## Guest

*Visa for Brazilian spouse*



dancingqueen said:


> Hi there
> 
> My spouse is brazilian and wandering if i could ask you a few questions about the visa and process etc?.
> 
> Thanks!
> Mia


Hi, if you have any questions please let me know, pm me if possible as it is easer to find.


----------



## Lisa84

Lisa84 said:


> Date of application: 10 Jan 2011
> 
> Nationality: German
> 
> Visa type: 300 (Requested a waiver for the 2-year period as we have been together for long enougn and a baby on the way)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore to Berlin
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): No. Have requested to have to Xray waived due to pregnancy
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: Not yet
> 
> Date visa granted:
> 
> 5 days after I sent the appliation, I got an email stating that I didn't fill out the credit card authorization form correctly. So had to do that again and send it via email. 3 days later I got the information that my application was received.


Last Wednesday (after 3 Months) I got a call that the visa was ready to be approved, pending the XRay. I am pregnant, so I could chose between doing the Xray now and have the Visa approved now, to have the visa approved now, enter Australia within 6 months and do the XRay there, or wait until after birth in August.

We chose the latter because we don't want to travel before November. So the visa will be approved in August.
My CO said she tried to process our application more quickly because she wanted to give us the opportunity to have the baby in Australia. That may explain the quick processing.


----------



## olive1

Nationality: South African

Visa type: Prospective Marriage Visa

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Australian High Commission in Pretoria)

Date application: 13 April 2010

Date application & docs received: 14 April 2010

Receipt & confirmation letter received via mail: 14 April 2010

Request for Medical and Birth Certificate: 5 May 2010 

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (with original application on 14 April 2010)

Medical submitted: 17 May 2010

Date CO assigned: Never had a specific case officer. Had multiple along the way but our original contact with a case officer was the 5 May 2010.

Final documentation submitted: 30 January 2011 (Delays with South African government meant it was difficult to obtain the birth certificate which was required by the Australian Government for the application

Request for passport: 18 February 2011

Date visa granted: 14 March 2011 ☺ FINALLY! (coming to Australia in two weeks!!)

Note: Delays in receiving the documentation from the South African government meant major delays with being granted our visa. The complete time line is not an accurate indication of the processing time. The Australian High Commission took approximately six weeks in total to process and approve the visa. They were extremely efficient and very helpful.


----------



## Adyhottie

*Hi*



chrissy said:


> date application submitted : march 9, 2011
> acknowledgement application received : march 14, 2011
> nationality: filipino
> visa type: pmv subclass 300 offshore (manila)
> medical submitted : yes with the application
> police check submitted: yes with the application
> CO assigned: not yet, still waiting for an email or phone call
> visa granted: still waiting
> 
> me and my partner are hoping to receive an email from our CO this month...


Hello

How is ur appliation so far? I am also applying in Manila ttoo
Did they reply to u already?


----------



## Adyhottie

*Hi*

Good for u. I am also waiing for my partner visa from manila embassy Australia



pinay said:


> pinay said:
> 
> 
> 
> date of application: 10 Dec 2010
> 
> nationality: Filipino
> 
> visa type: spouse 309
> 
> offshore/onshore: offshore philippines
> 
> medicals submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> police check submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> date co assigned: 14 Jan 2011 (asked to submitted addtnl dox. dox submitted 21 Feb 2011
> 
> date visa granted: 07 Apr 2011
Click to expand...


----------



## pratapsushma

mike said:


> At the request of a couple of members I am starting this thread for people to post their dates of their application so other people can get an idea how long an application will take. *Note:* please use the information as a guide only! We have no way of verifying what people post.
> 
> Please only post family related visa applications here - defacto, spouse etc. This will only work if enough people participate and keep their information updated.
> 
> Please don't post any questions here or make any other posts. I want to keep the thread as "clean" as possible. If you are excited about getting your visa please start a new thread so everyone can post congratulatory messages. Make your post something like this format:
> 
> *Date of application:
> 
> Nationality:
> 
> Visa type:
> 
> Offshore/onshore:
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no):
> 
> Police check submitted **(yes/no)**:
> 
> Date CO assigned:
> 
> Date visa granted:*
> __________________


Hi,

My husband has a PR and is working in Australia from past few years.
I submitted the documents at VFS Hyderabad for spouse visa processing on March 8th 2011 and it has been forwarded to AHC indelhi on March 9th 2011. Still we did not received any information and still a Case Officer has not been allotted. Can any one of you please suggest me what to do..since its nearly approaching 2 months now and a case officer has not been still allotted.

Date of application: 8th March 2011

Nationality: Indian

Visa type: Spouse

Offshore/onshore: OffShore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): No

Date CO assigned:

Date visa granted:


----------



## chrissy

Adyhottie said:


> Hello
> 
> How is ur appliation so far? I am also applying in Manila ttoo
> Did they reply to u already?


hi adyhottie..

i have no news about my application if a case officer has been assigned to it since i submitted my last march 14, 2011.. i only received an acknowledgement letter that they received my application but none from a case officer..... we are also approaching two months now..hopefully we received a news soon.... how about you? when did you apply? any news?


----------



## Adyhottie

Hello. I just submitted mine 2 weeks ago but i didn't receive any confirmation letter yet. Maybe because it was delayed due to holy week. Did they ask for additional documents? My friend was contacted she is applying for fiance visa for additional docs, i duno if a case officer was assigned to her.


----------



## chrissy

Adyhottie said:


> Hello. I just submitted mine 2 weeks ago but i didn't receive any confirmation letter yet. Maybe because it was delayed due to holy week. Did they ask for additional documents? My friend was contacted she is applying for fiance visa for additional docs, i duno if a case officer was assigned to her.


hello, 
they didnt ask for any additional documents so far.. i really dont know if a CO has been assigned to my case.. so many of us are waiting, but hopefully soon we will receive a positive response..


----------



## Adyhottie

My friend who submitted her docs last march was told that there would be a delay since the embassy is still processing the february applicants meaning they are still doing the backlogs.


----------



## nitka

date of application: 4th April 2011

nationality: Polish

Visa type: Subclass 309

Offshore/onshore: offshore, Berlin office

Medicals submitted: yes

Police check submitted: yes

Date CO assigned: waiting  

Date visa granted: waiting

I wrote an e mail to the Berlin Office to asked if they received my medical ches that had been sent by the doctor a long time ago ( before I applied for a visa). They said they did and they also informed me that they are still processing visa applications up until 05/01/2011!!!!!!!! In May!!!! I assume I will have to wait at least till September till they assign a CO. How horrible is that!


----------



## Mimita

Date of application:13/09/2010

Nationality: bulgarian

Visa type:309

Offshore:Berlin Office

Medicals: yes

Police Check: yes

Date CO assigned:06/11/2010

Date Visa Granted:11/04/2012


----------



## Sapucaia

*Update on my application...*

Update: It's been 3 months since I applied in NZ and I just got a message from my CO saying she doesn't need any further information and my case is decision ready but she can't give me the final decision until around July!!!! So frustranting but she said it has to be with the number of applications they've got and number of applications they can approve per year.... at least I know it's just a matter of a few more months and I can finally start my life in Australia and be someone but a tourist!!!!

***************************************************************************************



Sapucaia said:


> Just a quick update. My papers arrived in Brazil on the 11th of Feb (3 weeks after my initial application in NZ) and got an email from my CO today (28th of Feb - in Brazil, 1st of March in Oz) asking for 2 more statutory declarations (this time from my family in Brazil) + couple more of Id's from Brazil and hopefully that's gonna be it.... not over yet, but got a good feeling it's not gonna take too long...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Date of application: 21/01/2011
> 
> Nationality: Brazilian
> 
> Visa type: De facto(309/100)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore (New Zealand) as I had a NFS on my tourist visa.
> 
> Date CO assigned: 28/02/2011
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes, both brazilian and australian with application
> 
> Date visa granted: xxx


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## moveforward

*Create Your Own Australia Forum Timeline*​
​
Create your very own unique *timeline on Australia Forum* to help you manage and track the key tasks required for your Australian immigration process.

Once you enter your time line information, you are then given a unique, personalized timeline graphic for you to use in the forums, as your signature and take away with you to other sites.

CLICK HERE to create your immigration timeline now. Once created you will have your own unique forum signature - like one shown below - to use here and on other sites.

​


----------



## savage

*Date of application*: 04/19/2011

*Nationality:* Canadian

*Visa type:* Spouse visa

*Offshore/onshore:* Offshore

*Medicals submitted (yes/no)*: Yes

*Police check submitted* (yes/no): Yes

*Date CO assigned*: waiting... received letter in mail with file number and acknowledgement that they received my application and charged credit card.

*Date visa granted*: waiting

I've seen a few updates on this thread from other Canadian applicants who also front-loaded their application (included medical and police checks) who had their visa's granted in less than 3 months.... fingers crossed I receive the same speedy service!! Very excited to finally have put everything together and submitted!!


----------



## Aussie-Canuck

*Date of application:* 27/04/2011.....submitted in person at High Commission in Ottawa

*Nationality:* Canadian

*Visa type:* Prospective Marriage Visa

*Offshore/onshore:* Offshore

*Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes - Medical done on May 9th

*Police check submitted (yes/no):* Yes

*Date CO assigned:* No Idea. Confirmation letter received and credit card charged 27/04/2011

*Date visa granted:* September 14, 2011! Exactly 20 Weeks! 140 Days!

Notes So Far:

09/05/2011 - Medical exam day. Could have been in earlier but doc was on vacation. Was told to expect 2 hours in total. First went for physical (much the same as a regular physical...blood pressure, eyesight, etc) Then a quick sit-down with doctor to answer some questions...very basic. Next, chest x-ray, was in and out very quickly. Finally, bloodwork. Grand total of 90 minutes....panel doc in Ottawa and the clinic is very efficient and well run. They send the data to AHC on my behalf, so I made sure they had my details and my file number for reference.

27/06/2011 (2 Months) - Sent E-mail to follow up. Got generic answer with no specifics, acknowledging receipt of application (quoting 27/04/2011 as date received) and standard 5 - 10 months processing time.

28/07/2011 - Dropped off in person additional documents including a few selected E-Mails and phone records since I left Australia to demonstrate our ongoing, daily communications. Hey...it can only help, right?

30/08/2011 - Sent email (using general submission form) to DIAC informing them we had to move our wedding date from September 2 to October 28 (Cathy had actually done this a few weeks before since the registry needed 2 weeks notice). Also asked about status and whether or not CO was assigned.

02/09/2011 - Received reply from DIAC indicating they need a letter from the registry or a new NOIM to show the change of date before proceeding. Lesson Learned: Should have provided this right away, but now we know and are passing on the advice. Luck would have it they responded on a Friday of a long weekend, and while Cathy will be able to get this Monday in Oz, we're a closed shop for the Labour Day weekend. We may have lost 3 days, but perhaps it's now on their radar. No answers about status and whether or not we had a CO assigned. I quickly responded to indicate the letter would be sent ASAP.

05/09/2011 - Cathy got a letter from the registry showing our new wedding date and faxed it to the AHC here in Ottawa (They'll be closed for labour day, so hope they find it on the Fax machine first thing Tuesday....and accept it). It has all the relevant details and the contact information. Just the same, she'll post me the original to hand-deliver if need be. The wording of the email I got included "at your earliest convenience" so I hope this is the final piece of the puzzle.

08/09/2011 - Receive email from DIAC acknowledging they received the updated document by fax on 06/09/2011 (Tuesday after Labour Day). No further details given. Hoping this is it!

14/09/2011 - Day 140. Went to the DIAC ETA website to check the status of my current ETA. Figured that if my PMV was about to be granted, it would cancel my existing ETA. Every day so far, it still showed up....Valid until.....Employment Prohibited, multiple entries, 3 months, etc, etc. Well, today, noticed that it was no longer valid! Hmmmmm. Hoping this means the visa grant is imminent!

14/09/2011 - VISA GRANTED!!!!! Got the email just before 5:00 PM EST Leaving Canada on October 6


----------



## Axis

*Date of application:* 16/2/2011

*Nationality:* My Wife is Thai, Iam an Australian citizen of Sri Lankan decsent.

*Visa type:* 309 Partner

*Offshore/onshore:* Offshore, Bangkok, Australian Embassy

*Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Y

*Police check submitted (yes/no):* Y

*Date CO assigned:* 23/2/2011

*Date visa granted:* Interview on May 18th 2011, still waiting, seeing as I have anxiety, the wait is literally killing me, can't sleep, can't concentrate, going insane...


----------



## ozimel

*Application Submitted*

Date of application: Submitted via Canada Post 14th March, received letter confirming payment and application received dated 16th March, spoke to Visa Office in Ottawa 2nd May stautus = processing no case offer assigned yet

Nationality: My partner is Canadian I am an Australian citizen by birth

Visa type: 309 Partner

Offshore/onshore: Offshore, Ottawa Australian High Comission

Medicals submitted (yes/no): NO

Police check submitted (yes/no): NO still waiting on Police check from TPS

Date CO assigned:

Date visa granted:


----------



## Trev1123

Trev1123 said:


> *Date of application:* Sending off on the 12th April 2011 (tomorrow)
> _Recieved by migration branch, aussie high commission 13th April 2011_
> *Nationality:* British
> 
> *Visa type:* Partner migration 309/100
> 
> *Offshore/onshore:* Offshore
> *
> Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes - Completed 31st march 2011
> 
> *Police check submitted (yes/no):* Yes - Both UK and Australian
> 
> *Date CO assigned:* 20th April 2011 - _more info required but not much_
> 
> *Date visa granted:* ASAP I hope.


Just an update as I now have a CO


----------



## Kgurl1775

Date of application: February 7, 2011 Application was received by the High Commission 

Nationality: Canadian (filed through the Ottawa office)

Visa type: subclass 300 Prospective Marriage 

Offshore/onshore: Offshore 

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes (was not asked to, just did it)

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: at some point before May 2, 2011 (called Australian High Commission in Ottawa today to update some contact information on my application and inquired as to whether or not I had a case officer yet. She said yes I did but could not give me their name because they had not yet made contact with me. She informed me that there is a minimum three month wait to hear from your case officer from the time you apply.)

Date visa granted: waiting


----------



## touch_of_pink2000

Date of application: October 18,2010

Nationality: Filipino

Visa type: Subclass 309 spouse visa

Offshore/onshore: offshore manila philippines

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application

Date CO assigned: October 28,2010

Date visa granted: May 3,2011 (6 months waiting) God is so good!!!


----------



## Adyhottie

Good for you. I just received my acknowledgment email from Australian Embassy Manila and they said they are currently processing applicants from March.


----------



## ashley101

*finnally*



ashley101 said:


> Date of application: 28th nov 2010
> Nationality : nepalese
> Visa type spouse visa
> Offshore / Onshore : onshore melbourne
> Police check supplied: yes within 3 week of applying
> Health check supplied: yes within 3 week of applying
> Date co assigned: not yet still waiting
> Visa granted : not yet still waiting
> 
> Comment: received acknowledgement letter stating the application and bridging visa C with no work right on 30th nov. Expected time frame written on letter was 4-6 months. No communications ever since.


just been approved my 801 permanent partner visa 5 months after applying. I had submitted heaps of relationship documents, and had been in relationship for over 7 years, hence direct 801 instead of 820.
cant describe the feeling. cant put it down as happpiness cos I was sick of waiting


----------



## nitka

nitka said:


> date of application: 4th April 2011
> 
> nationality: Polish
> 
> Visa type: Subclass 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore, Berlin office
> 
> Medicals submitted: yes
> 
> Police check submitted: yes
> 
> Date CO assigned:14th July 2011
> 
> Date visa granted: will be granted when I am back home in Poland that is the end of October
> 
> Last night I received an e mail from my CO that she had been trying to call me but was not able to reach me and she asked for a landline number or a call back. I called her back as soon as I read the message as she wanted to discuss some aspects of my application. I did not know it would be actually a mini interview. She asked me about my husband's stay in Poland, what we did there etc. She asked whether he is studying Polish, about our honeymoon. Then she asked where we are staying in Oz, so I told her that my husband owns a house.  The last question was about our future plans. And that is it. Maybe 5 minutes altogether? Maybe less. Then she said that my application was well prepared, she has got all the documents and the visa is ready to be granted but I need to be outside Australia as it was an offshore application. The CO was really understanding and when I said that I am coming back to Poland at the end of October ( I am with my husband in Australia now) she said that the visa will be granted then. I really do not want to go to New Zealand now. I am so relieved. I can plan my future now.
> 
> To all the people in the forum thank you very much for your support and all the information you provide, and if I can help anyone, feel free to ask me.


----------



## Kgurl1775

Kgurl1775 said:


> Date of application: February 7, 2011 Application was received by the High Commission
> 
> Nationality: Canadian (filed through the Ottawa office)
> 
> Visa type: subclass 300 Prospective Marriage
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes (was not asked to, just did it)
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: at some point before May 2, 2011 (called Australian High Commission in Ottawa today to update some contact information on my application and inquired as to whether or not I had a case officer yet. She said yes I did but could not give me their name because they had not yet made contact with me. She informed me that there is a minimum three month wait to hear from your case officer from the time you apply.)
> 
> Date visa granted: waiting


I received an email yesterday from my case officer saying the initial assessment of my application has been done and she was looking for clarification on a few minor details. I sent the information immediately and I am hoping to hear back soon!


----------



## billysidhu

Date of application: 25-MAR-2011

Nationality: MALAYSIAN

Visa type: SUBCLASS 300

Offshore/onshore: OFF SHORE SUBMITTED PERSONALLY AT AUS EMBASSY IN KL

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned:25-MAR-2011

Date visa granted: Still Waiting 

20-May-2011: I am still waiting, its been two months  so frustrating :'(


----------



## lilou2010

date of application : 24th of january 2011, didnt have an email to confirm the paiement ( they are sending an email within a week to confirm) contacted the immigration and found out there was an error on my email :-( how they could manage that

nationality: french

visa type : subclass 300

offshore/onshore: offshore Berlin 
medicals submitted : yes 
police check submitted : yes 

date co assigned : 4th of april,my application was send in Berlin but has been maintained in Madrid.No news from my co since, try to send an email to the immigration in spain, no answer :-(
date visa granted : still waiting


----------



## OldNorthWales

*Very speedy processing!*

Date of application: 20 April 2011

Nationality: British

Visa type: Partner (temporary) subclass 820

Offshore/onshore: Onshore (lodged in Sydney)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes, with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes, with application

Date CO assigned: unknown

Date visa granted: 4 May 2011

The confirmation letter DIAC sent me when I lodged my application advised that the average processing time at the moment is 9 months. IT TOOK 8 WORKING DAYS TO BE PROCESSED. I think I was very lucky.


----------



## gingerboy

Date of application: 26th April 2011
Nationality : Indonesian
Visa type: 309 defacto
Offshore / Onshore : Offshore - Jakarta
Police check supplied: yes
Health check supplied: yes
Date co assigned: still waiting for initial communication
Visa granted : still waiting

Note 1: Was told in Jakarta (AVAC office) timeline was expected to be 5-7 months but initial contact from embassy should be within 6-8 weeks. 
Note 2: Utterly useless staff at AVAC, she completely re-ordered our application even after I asked her (3 times) not to as it was already in the right order (same as the checklist which I received directly from the Australian Embassy in Jakarta - as it has specific Indonesian documents listed, such as KTP) - luckily I'd supplied an index and numbered all the pages tho, so hopefully Immi can still make sense of it. Secondly she asked me if they were "_original _photos and emails" (I'd supplied screenshots and printed photos), I said how do you expect me to do that when they are digital? She just shrugged at me. And finally she hardly spoke any English and found it easier to communicate with my partner in Bahasa Indonesia and pretty much flatly refused to speak to me in English. Not much good for an agency working for the Australian Embassy IMHO!

PS. Sorry mods for the extra chit chat on this post, but I thought it was kind of relevant and might be helpful to people applying in Jakarta.

*****************
Update: 
CO assigned early June 2011. Told we needed to do an AFP check as partner had been in Australia for longer than 1 year. AFP check done in <10 days and posted to Jakarta. 
Informed around 29th Aug that partner visa is ready to be granted so she would need to leave Australia.
Visa granted 5th Sep 2011. 
Took 2 months less than we were told.
Thanks DMIAC!


----------



## Luthien1980

Luthien1980 said:


> Date of application: I posted everything on November 3rd and I got the confirmation email on November 9th
> 
> Nationality: Greek
> 
> Visa type: Prospective Marriage - Subclass 300
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes. I completed my medicals and the panel doctor posted them to the Australian Embassy in Berlin on October 26th
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: Not yet
> 
> Date visa granted: Not yet... I wish but I still have a long way to go
> 
> After lodging the application there was a change in my fiances' employment status. I emailed the embassy asking what we should do for the change to get in our file. A couple of days later received an email saying that a note is made in the system and I should wait for a CO to contact me with further information and requirements on the matter.


Got a phone call from my CO today saying that I got my visa and that she will sent me the confirmation mail shortly. Excactly 7 months since I applied. And I am sure that if I wasn't in Australia for the last 3 months I would have got it much sooner.


----------



## Combsyfoot

Date of application: Sent in January 15, 2011, received confirmation letter January 22, 2011.

Nationality: Canadian

Visa type: Partner Migration - Subclass 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes. submitted at request of CO on March 25, 2011.

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, as above.

Date CO assigned: Received email from CO March 18th requesting more information.

Date visa granted: Not yet. Waiting, and hoping it comes soon! It feels like it's been a long time.


----------



## melburnianglaswegian

melburnianglaswegian said:


> Date of application: 22nd October 2010
> 
> Nationality: Scottish
> 
> Visa type: SPOUSE
> 
> Offshore/onshore: ON SHORE (Melbourne)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): YES - with application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): YES - with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: Not yet (or, at least, have not been informed)
> 
> Date visa granted: I continue to wait - Should I phone?


Update* - Visa Granted 10-05-11. 7 Months waiting.


----------



## chrissy

chrissy said:


> date application submitted : march 9, 2011
> acknowledgement application received : march 14, 2011
> nationality: filipino
> visa type: pmv subclass 300 offshore (manila)
> medical submitted : yes with the application
> police check submitted: yes with the application
> CO assigned: not yet, still waiting for an email or phone call
> visa granted: still waiting
> 
> me and my partner are hoping to receive an email from our CO this month...


just an update:

i received a message from the CO yesterday asking for my medical result because they only received my medical receipt but not the result... im happy because i already have a CO but sad coz i dont know where my medical result is.. i phoned the clinic this morning but unfortunately the one in charge is on leave hahahahaha.... i wanna get mad because of the inconvenience but i was thinking, does it make any difference?...for now i just stay positive and have faith....


----------



## jackytan

sound a little funny, should be right mate


----------



## Kgurl1775

*I got it!*

Date of application: February 7, 2011 Application was received by the High Commission

Nationality: Canadian (filed through the Ottawa office)

Visa type: subclass 300 Prospective Marriage

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes (was not asked to, just did it)

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: at some point before May 2, 2011 (called Australian High Commission in Ottawa on May 2, 2011 to update some contact information on my application and inquired as to whether or not I had a case officer yet. She said yes I did but could not give me their name because they had not yet made contact with me. She informed me that there is a minimum three month wait to hear from your case officer from the time you apply.)

Date visa granted: May 9, 2011 Yippee! My kids and I have been approved to go and we are thrilled to start our new life in Australia!


----------



## bruggster's wifey

Date of application: February 14, 2011

Nationality: Filipina

Visa type: subclass 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore Manila, Philippines

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes 

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: March 24, 2011

Date visa granted: waiting 

My husband and i were planning if i can apply for a visitor visa while waiting for the outcome of my spouse visa application. 6-9 months process is driving me crazy!!! My problem is that i dont have financial statement bec im currently unemployed. I only have his payslips and stat dec..
Any thoughts and advice..
thanks!!! May,13 2011 i lodged my tourist visa application yesterday.i hope aus embassy will grant it.i have to wait til 27th of May if its approve or decline..


----------



## areeja

Hi all..My husband is Jordanian and he applied for partner visa subclass 309 on the 16th of may 2010 in Dubai.. ( we live in Oman so we applied to Dubai)
We were assigned a CO sometime in Feb 2011 and Im still waiting for the visa..its been 1 year exactly and the usual time frame is from 8-10 months..
Im really worried and frustrated..add to that, I get no response from my Co when I send emails asking him about the status of my application..
I have delivered all the required documents including the Penal clearance and Health assessment..
I wrote a complaint on the Official website for the delay but I got no response also..

any suggestions or explanations????
thank you


----------



## pmv

*Timeline*

Date of application: Posted 28 March 2011, confirmed at the embassy in Brasilia on 31 March 2011

Nationality: Brazilian

Visa type: subclass 300 Prospective Marriage

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Requested on 6 April 2011, sent by panel doctor on 26 April 2011

Police checks submitted (yes/no): Yes, all with initial application

Date CO assigned: Received request from CO for additional documents on 6 April 2011

Date visa granted: Waiting... hopefully soon.


----------



## Amandy

areeja said:


> Hi all..My husband is Jordanian and he applied for partner visa subclass 309 on the 16th of may 2010 in Dubai.. ( we live in Oman so we applied to Dubai)
> We were assigned a CO sometime in Feb 2011 and Im still waiting for the visa..its been 1 year exactly and the usual time frame is from 8-10 months..
> Im really worried and frustrated..add to that, I get no response from my Co when I send emails asking him about the status of my application..
> I have delivered all the required documents including the Penal clearance and Health assessment..
> I wrote a complaint on the Official website for the delay but I got no response also..
> 
> any suggestions or explanations????
> thank you


I have a lot of explanations - Wanderer knows - but I will keep them to myself. You may be waiting more than two years - apparently they are cracking down on Arab countries...


----------



## Amandy

HI ALL
Not sure if you remember me - I'm Aussie, hubby is Bangladeshi
Date of application: 30th June 2009 

Nationality: Bangladeshi

Visa type: Spouse Visa (off shore)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yeah

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yeah 

Date CO assigned: Yeah but they were of no help whatsoever!

Date visa granted: 17 January 2010.


SECOND STAGE VISA PROCESSING

Paperwork received: Sometime in Early April

Not submitted yet - getting lazy lol.. Too much paperwork involved. 

Will keep all posted. 

Another thing I wanted to add - my sister applied for her fiance's visa - he is from Lebanon, this was done in March 2010 and they still have heard nothing. She has put in an official complaint through the website, submitted two enquiries with the IGIS (as it's the security checks they await) and even the local mayor got involved, but said he could not assist with the ASIO checks.. So I guess she is in the same boat as a lot of you. She has been there to see him on two separate occasions after applying. This process is difficult but I have been assuring her the checks are backlogged due to the influx of refugees :s


----------



## SoniaSonia

*Visa timeline: Off-shore in UK*

Date of application: 10 Feb 2011

Nationality: British

Visa type: 309/100 Partner Visa

Offshore/onshore: Offshore Australia House, London

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, front-loaded

Police checks submitted (yes/no): No

Date CO assigned: 18 Feb 2011

Date visa granted:

10 Feb - Took my application to Australia House and paid
18 Feb - Got told my case number & case officer.
Email advising originals of Birth Certificate required as well as UK and Australian Police checks within 49 days. 
11 May - Email to advise that grant of visa due in July 2011


----------



## leandra

Date of application: 24th of Nov 2010 @ Aus embassy Berlin

Nationality: Australian Citizen , Fiance Albanian

Visa type: Prospective Marriage subclass 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no):Yes , when Requested

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes 

Date CO assigned: un aware -- first message on 25 Jan' 2011 requesting additional documents .. 

Date visa granted: Waitinnngg.........

i gave birth to our daughter 10 weeks ago and still no interview or nothing.


----------



## ozmikal

Here's some good news, for a change!

Date of application: 23 November 2010

Nationality: Ugandan

Visa type: subclass 309 Partner Visa

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Requested on 16 December 2010, sent by panel doctor on 31 April 2011

Police checks submitted (yes/no): Yes, all with initial application

Date CO assigned: No CO assigned. Contact made by an immigration officer who did not introduce self as a CO two days after submission of application. 

Health waiver application request: made on 16 February 2011

Health waiver application documents submitted: 23 March 2011

Date visa granted: 16 May 2011!!!

Notes:
- Interview waived
- One response from immigration officer (who was possible the CO - never found out) to about 5 questions in various emails; effectively, no communication with this person
- Grant email arrived from a different immigration officer
- Total length of all documents submitted (including all departmental forms): 220 pages


----------



## mrsDobos0612

*date of application:* 22 February 2011

*nationality:* Filipino

*visa type:* Sub Class 309

*offshore/onshore:* offshore

*medicals submitted (yes/no):* yes

*police check submitted (yes/no)*: yes

*date co assigned:* emailed the embassy and was told that my application was already allocated by a case officer for assessment and is currently progresing.

*date visa granted*: May 18 2011 ))

*God Bless Us All *


----------



## bruggster's wifey

mrsDobos0612 said:


> *date of application:* 22 February 2011
> 
> *nationality:* Filipino
> 
> *visa type:* Sub Class 309
> 
> *offshore/onshore:* offshore
> 
> *medicals submitted (yes/no):* yes
> 
> *police check submitted (yes/no)*: yes
> 
> *date co assigned:* emailed the embassy and was told that my application was already allocated by a case officer for assessment and is currently progresing.
> 
> *date visa granted*: May 18 2011 ))
> 
> *God Bless Us All *


Congratulations!!!!that is sooo quick!


----------



## mwah_86

mwah_86 said:


> Date of application: 24/12/2010
> 
> Nationality: USA
> 
> Visa type: Spouse (defacto)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore (Melbourne)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): FBI but still waiting on state check
> 
> Date CO assigned: Have been quoted 4 weeks to be assigned one, but who knows
> 
> Date visa granted: ...Will keep you posted


We received the grant letter today, approved on the 17/5!!  A week short of 5 months  Also, we've found out that the recent increase in fast approvals is due to the huge workload they are facing at the moment. To prevent further backlog, applications that are complete and easy to approve are being put through immediately. We called to query why friends of ours were approved in 2 weeks while ours was still sitting in a drawer after 4 months. The guy we spoke to was kind enough to check our app for us to make sure it was complete...turns out we needed an AFP check that we were told we didn't need. Once that was sent in it was approved. Apparently, because we were waiting on one US background check at the time of lodging, it went into the "too hard basket". I'm not complaining at all...they seem to be under the pump over there. But just a word to all that a polite call (if you are confident in the state of your application) to let them know your app was comprehensive might help it along. It did with us! The best of luck to you all!


----------



## Everlongdrummer

Everlongdrummer said:


> Date of application: Dec 8 2010
> 
> Date application received: Dec 9 2010
> 
> Nationality: Vietnam
> 
> Visa type: Defacto
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore (Perth)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: N/a
> 
> Date visa granted: Waiting. They have everything they need. Didn't think it would take this long for onshore.


UPDATE: Our agent told us a CO has requested a AFP check (rather than the state check we supplied by accident) which we have sent off today.

Does anyone know if this means our file will be completed soon?


----------



## mrsDobos0612

bruggster's wifey said:


> Congratulations!!!!that is sooo quick!


thank you yes it is i was surprise  Just keep praying


----------



## Adyhottie

Hi. How did u present ur docs? That was soo quick.


----------



## Adyhottie

Good for you. What docs did u present?


----------



## Eduardoamo

Everlongdrummer said:


> UPDATE: Our agent told us a CO has requested a AFP check (rather than the state check we supplied by accident) which we have sent off today.
> 
> Does anyone know if this means our file will be completed soon?


Perth seems to be the slowest process centre onshore. It has been 2 months since I applied and havent heard anything from them. A friend of mine also applied in Perth in late October or early November 2010 and she hasnt heard anything from them.


----------



## y11

Hi,
Can additional documents be send by email or do they have to be sent by mail or by person ?


----------



## Luthien1980

y11 said:


> Hi,
> Can additional documents be send by email or do they have to be sent by mail or by person ?


This is something for your CO to decide. I had something similar and my CO told me to just email them rather than waste time to sent them by post. Ask whoever is in charge of your case. And it also depends on the kind of documents.


----------



## matteo

*Date of application*: 5 April 2011 (confirmation letter)

*Nationality*: Italian Applicant

*Visa type*: Subclass 309/100 Partner Visa

*Offshore/onshore*: Offshore (Berlin)

*Medicals submitted (yes/no)*: Yes

*Police checks submitted (yes/no)*: Yes, Italian and USA (federal)

*Date CO assigned*: --/--/----

*Date visa granted*: --/--/----


----------



## HM20

*Visa grant after medical examination and case number*

Is it normal to be asked for additional documents and medical to be done without me receiving a case number?
Should i contact and ask them about the case number and case officer name or wait for them to inform me.
Also how long dose it take for visa to be granted after submitting medical examinations and chest X-ray 's results ?


----------



## Guest

Date of application: Posted (registered mail) on 13/12/2010, tracked as received at Australia House, London on 14/12/2010 and payment taken off credit card on 15/12/2010.

Nationality: Sponsor - Australian citizen, Applicant - Irish citizen.

Visa type: Defacto (Subclass 309/100).

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (UK, applied to Australia House, London).

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, medical was undertaken 3 weeks prior to submitting application, so application was 'front loaded'.

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, all necessary police checks were submitted with application.

Date CO assigned: 20/12/2010 

Date visa granted: 20/5/2010

Just a little side note for those who may find this additional information of interest. 

We posted our application on 13/12/10, registered delivery and confirmed via Royal Mail that it was received at Australia House the following day 14/12/2011. The payment for the visa was then taken off our credit card on 15/12/10. Eagerly we checked our email and post following this but didn't hear anything and in the run up to Christmas we were too busy to chase it up given that it was such a short time from having submitted the application. We were going away to spend Christmas with family and then to the US for 10 days. We returned from our holiday on 8/1/11 and still no post or email. My partner contacted the London office on 10/1/11 and shortly after this we received an email (dated 20/12/11) confirming receipt of the application and notification of the CO's details. He stated he had tried to email earlier (we had given the email addres incorrectly, we set up an address specifically for dealing with the visa app and I entered the email address incorrectly). He also stated that he had sent a copy of his email out in the post but to this day we still have not received it. Never mind. In this initial email we were requested to provide further info (up to date bank statements as we had submitted one that was a few months old by the time we got everything together). Some time later, maybe a few weeks the CO emailed to say that he had received the bank statements and 

'I will be in contact when I am able to finalise the application. I would expect this to be in mid May based on current turnaround times (5 months approx)'.

In April (around the 12th i think) my partner (the applicant) received a phone call from our CO to advise that the application was complete and he was happy to finalise it but there was one small issue. One of the police checks was due to expire on 21/6/11 and we had stated in our application that we wished to emigrate to Australia some time in August this year. He gave us the option of getting an updated check so as to extend our time to the date of the next check (Sept 11) and after 4+ weeks of chasing this up finally we received the update check in the post on Thursday last (19th May). I contacted the CO, advised we had received it and asked if i could hand deliver it to him at Australia House the next day to which he said that was fine. I hand delivered the original copy of the updated police check around 11:45am and by 14:30 that afternoon my partner had received email confirmation of the visa grant. We're both elated to say the least and had a ceremonial BBQ and burnt all our non essential paperwork that we have been stockpiling since we started dating in anticipating of the visa application...it's such a nice feeling to clear out all this rubbish that has been overtaking our bedroom (and our life) for so long now and be in a position to start making definite plans to move to Australia!!!

Best wishes to all the other applicants in waiting!


----------



## Sunflower76

millie said:


> Date of application: Posted (registered mail) on 13/12/2010, tracked as received at Australia House, London on 14/12/2010 and payment taken off credit card on 15/12/2010.
> 
> Nationality: Sponsor - Australian citizen, Applicant - Irish citizen.
> 
> Visa type: Defacto (Subclass 309/100).
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore (UK, applied to Australia House, London).
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, medical was undertaken 3 weeks prior to submitting application, so application was 'front loaded'.
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, all necessary police checks were submitted with application.
> 
> Date CO assigned: 20/12/2010
> 
> Date visa granted: 20/5/2010
> 
> Just a little side note for those who may find this additional information of interest.
> 
> We posted our application on 13/12/10, registered delivery and confirmed via Royal Mail that it was received at Australia House the following day 14/12/2011. The payment for the visa was then taken off our credit card on 15/12/10. Eagerly we checked our email and post following this but didn't hear anything and in the run up to Christmas we were too busy to chase it up given that it was such a short time from having submitted the application. We were going away to spend Christmas with family and then to the US for 10 days. We returned from our holiday on 8/1/11 and still no post or email. My partner contacted the London office on 10/1/11 and shortly after this we received an email (dated 20/12/11) confirming receipt of the application and notification of the CO's details. He stated he had tried to email earlier (we had given the email addres incorrectly, we set up an address specifically for dealing with the visa app and I entered the email address incorrectly). He also stated that he had sent a copy of his email out in the post but to this day we still have not received it. Never mind. In this initial email we were requested to provide further info (up to date bank statements as we had submitted one that was a few months old by the time we got everything together). Some time later, maybe a few weeks the CO emailed to say that he had received the bank statements and
> 
> 'I will be in contact when I am able to finalise the application. I would expect this to be in mid May based on current turnaround times (5 months approx)'.
> 
> In April (around the 12th i think) my partner (the applicant) received a phone call from our CO to advise that the application was complete and he was happy to finalise it but there was one small issue. One of the police checks was due to expire on 21/6/11 and we had stated in our application that we wished to emigrate to Australia some time in August this year. He gave us the option of getting an updated check so as to extend our time to the date of the next check (Sept 11) and after 4+ weeks of chasing this up finally we received the update check in the post on Thursday last (19th May). I contacted the CO, advised we had received it and asked if i could hand deliver it to him at Australia House the next day to which he said that was fine. I hand delivered the original copy of the updated police check around 11:45am and by 14:30 that afternoon my partner had received email confirmation of the visa grant. We're both elated to say the least and had a ceremonial BBQ and burnt all our non essential paperwork that we have been stockpiling since we started dating in anticipating of the visa application...it's such a nice feeling to clear out all this rubbish that has been overtaking our bedroom (and our life) for so long now and be in a position to start making definite plans to move to Australia!!!
> 
> Best wishes to all the other applicants in waiting!


Hi Millie 
Congratulations!

I am Aussie, my husband UK - we applied to Australia House in London at end of January 2011.
We also got our CO assigned and money debited with 7 days.
He asked for more bank statements which we submitted.

So you were contacted 12th April - which was 4 months after you submitted the application.

That's good news!
It will be 4 months for us beginning of June.

Fingers crossed for us!


----------



## Trev1123

Trev1123 said:


> *Date of application:* Sending off on the 12th April 2011 (tomorrow)
> _Recieved by migration branch, aussie high commission 13th April 2011_
> *Nationality:* British
> 
> *Visa type:* Partner migration 309/100
> 
> *Offshore/onshore:* Offshore
> *
> Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes - Completed 31st march 2011
> 
> *Police check submitted (yes/no):* Yes - Both UK and Australian
> 
> *Date CO assigned:* 20th April 2011 - _more info required but not much_
> 
> *Date visa granted:* Told it would be finalised in september 2011


Quick update on visa granted


----------



## CintaCloe

cintacloe said:


> date of application: 17 march 2011
> 
> nationality: Indoneisan
> 
> visa: Off shore de facto partner subclass 100/309
> 
> medical submitted: Yes
> 
> police record check submitted: Yes with application
> 
> date co assigned: Not sure, was contacted by her on the 22 of march 2011 by phone for interview
> 
> date visa granted: Still waiting approxly 7 months or less
> hopefully less


visa granted 23 may 2011 - 2 months waiting wooooo whooo


----------



## savage

HM20 said:


> Is it normal to be asked for additional documents and medical to be done without me receiving a case number?
> Should i contact and ask them about the case number and case officer name or wait for them to inform me.
> Also how long dose it take for visa to be granted after submitting medical examinations and chest X-ray 's results ?


If they're emailing you they should be quoting your case number. If not, you should ask for it as you definitely do want to have it so that you can quote that number when communicating with your case officer by phone or email.

Visa grant timeline depends on many factors so unfortunately there is no easy way to predict how quickly you'll get it granted. Assuming all is in good order with your application, anywhere from 5 to 9 months appears to be the norm.


----------



## francesco_totti

voebe said:


> Date of application: 1 April 2011
> 
> Nationality: Zimbabwean
> 
> Visa type: 820/801
> 
> Offshore/onshore:Onshore Syndey
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes 6 April 2011
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes 6 April 2011
> 
> Date CO assigned: Not yet
> 
> Date visa granted: Not yet
> 
> Now the waiting begins....


Hi there,
Are you still waiting on news from immigration? I am curious to find out the onshore responses for Sydney as I about to present the same application (I am British).
Cheers,
FT


----------



## HM20

*Case number /file number*



savage said:


> If they're emailing you they should be quoting your case number. If not, you should ask for it as you definitely do want to have it so that you can quote that number when communicating with your case officer by phone or email.
> 
> Visa grant timeline depends on many factors so unfortunately there is no easy way to predict how quickly you'll get it granted. Assuming all is in good order with your application, anywhere from 5 to 9 months appears to be the norm.


Thank you Savage !
I have received a file number not a case number , are they both same . also I want to know if a case officer has been allocated is that when you receive a case number?


----------



## Mattias

Mattias said:


> *Date of application:* 2011/03/18
> 
> *Nationality:* Swedish
> 
> *Visa type:* Subclass 309/100
> 
> *Offshore/onshore:* Offshore (Berlin office)
> 
> *Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes, frontloaded
> 
> *Police check submitted (yes/no):* Yes, Swedish and Australian
> 
> *Date CO assigned:* 25/5
> 
> *Date visa granted:* 20/6
> 
> Waiting for embassy to confirm that they have received the application.
> *23/3* - Received e-mail that embassy had received the application and payment.
> *25/5* - Got a CO assigned and was asked to contact the CO with preferred time and date for a phone intreview.
> *16/5* - Telephone interview with my CO
> *20/6* - Recived e-mail of VISA grant subclass 100.


Total time: almost 3 months on the spot! I was positively suprised by how fast the processing went after all!
We're so happy! To everyone waiting, just hang in there!

Bumping my post due to update.


----------



## nickmorley87

*Date of Application:* Sent to Santiago, Chile 02/05/2011
*Nationality:* Colombian
*Visa type: * Spouse (Married) Temporary Visa ( Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100)
Of*fshore/Onshore:* Offshore
*Medicals Submitted (yes/no) *Yes , 18/05/2011
*Police Check Submitted (yes/no)* yes, sent with application
*Date CO assigned: *13/05/2011
*Date visa granted: *Still waiting!


----------



## bruceoz

Date of Application: Sent to Santiago, Chile 28/01/2011
Nationality: Colombian
Visa type: Spouse (Married) Temporary Visa ( Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100)
Offshore/Onshore: Offshore
Medicals Submitted (yes/no) Yes , 25/03/2011
Police Check Submitted (yes/no) yes, sent with application
Date CO assigned: 13/02/2011
Date visa granted: Still waiting! 

Similar to poster above, but about a few months ahead. I think we are close now, good luck.


----------



## nickmorley87

bruceoz said:


> Date of Application: Sent to Santiago, Chile 28/01/2011
> Nationality: Colombian
> Visa type: Spouse (Married) Temporary Visa ( Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100)
> Offshore/Onshore: Offshore
> Medicals Submitted (yes/no) Yes , 25/03/2011
> Police Check Submitted (yes/no) yes, sent with application
> Date CO assigned: 13/02/2011
> Date visa granted: Still waiting!
> 
> Similar to poster above, but about a few months ahead. I think we are close now, good luck.


4 months on and still waiting....was hoping it may be quicker but looks like me are in for the long haul. I hope you get some good news soon!


----------



## savage

HM20 said:


> Thank you Savage !
> I have received a file number not a case number , are they both same . also I want to know if a case officer has been allocated is that when you receive a case number?


File number is the same as case number, yes. As to whether a case officer is assigned, they won't disclose that to you until they contact you with an introductory email. I contacted the DIAC here in Canada and they replied saying that "once a CO is assigned, they will contact you to introduce themselves". I've been waiting since April 19th, and I've not received any communication as yet.

Don't worry, sit back and be patient. From what I've read (which is a LOT since I'm totally obsessed with obtaining my visa so we can GO!) it is not uncommon to wait many weeks before receiving communication from your CO.


----------



## Combsyfoot

Combsyfoot said:


> Date of application: Sent in January 15, 2011, received confirmation letter January 22, 2011.
> 
> Nationality: Canadian
> 
> Visa type: Partner Migration - Subclass 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes. submitted at request of CO on March 25, 2011.
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, as above.
> 
> Date CO assigned: Received email from CO March 18th requesting more information.
> 
> Date visa granted:May 26th 2011. Happy as a clam!.


Update*** Visa granted, ready to start my new life!


----------



## savage

Combsyfoot said:


> Update*** Visa granted, ready to start my new life!


Congrats ya lucky bugger!

When are you planning to head over?


----------



## Combsyfoot

savage said:


> Congrats ya lucky bugger!
> 
> When are you planning to head over?


My husband already had his ticket to leave for tuesday, so now I can join him. Wonderful timing!


----------



## savage

Combsyfoot said:


> My husband already had his ticket to leave for tuesday, so now I can join him. Wonderful timing!


Oh wow now kidding, that is incredible timing! You'll have to hurry to get your airline ticket. Good luck! We'll be along sometime at the end of this year or early next.


----------



## Combsyfoot

Good luck and all the best!


----------



## arwenevenstar

*Update- Visa Granted!*

Updated!! My Husband has is medical yesterday and the Dr. sent the results away!

Date of application: 25 Feb 2011

Nationality: My Husband is American, I am Australian

Visa type: Partner 309/100

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, 24 March 2011

Police check submitted: Yes, 24 March 2011

Date CO assigned: 10 March 2011

Date visa granted: 26 May 2011

We received an email 23 May 2011 from our CO stating he would make a decision on our case by the end of the week. We received another email today from our CO with an attachment letter of approval! So happy! Good luck, the wait is worth it all!


----------



## rainbowchaser71

*NZ 461 Visa*

Hi i had asked many question prior to filing so I thought I would post my progress for anyone considering or using the NZ 461 Visa.

Date of application: Dec 22 1010

Nationality: Canadian

Visa type: 461 NZ Family Sponsorship

Offshore/onshore: Onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: 21/03/2011 delayed due to Brisbane floods and relocated office letter explaining delay 31/01/2011

Date visa granted: 08/04/2011


----------



## CeeCee

Visa type: Prospective Marriage Visa (300)

Date of application: 30th May 2011

Nationality: I am Scottish, Fiance is Australian

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Lodged in Auckland, NZ

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, sent direct from doctors/radiology

Police check submitted: Yes, with application

Date CO assigned: Waiting......

Date visa granted: Waiting.......


----------



## tickledpink

Date of application: 8th April 2011 they took the money and we received the email

Visa type: Partner 309/100 

Nationality: I am Aussie and Husband is Maltese

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Lodged in Berlin

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Not yet

Police check submitted: Yes, with application

Date CO assigned: Waiting, hopefully not much longer

Date visa granted: Waiting!


----------



## piazzadoro

*801/820 visa*

Date of application: 31/05/2011

Nationality: Hungarian

Visa type: 801/820

Offshore/onshore: Onshore - Southport Office, Queensland

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Y

Police check submitted (yes/no): Y

Date CO assigned: ---/---/------

Date visa granted: ---/---/------

I applied today. I was told that it might take 9-12 months until we have decision.... The Southport office will close end of June, and they also close down an office in Canberra. All these applications will be given to the Brisbane Partner processing centre. The officer told me that they're currently working on cases that were submitted in October last year but we might be lucky.... So I guess we just have to be patient. The onshore processing seems to be a lot slower than the offshore because of the number of applications.

My partner is Australian resident, we have been living together for 2,5 years. On the receipt for the visa fee payment it says partner visa 801. Does everybody get the temporary first for 2 years? I saw a post here, that a couple has been together for 7 years and they applied straight for permanent... How does this work? The officer asked me how long we have been together when I lodged the appl.


----------



## ikaw

Nationality: Filipino

Visa type: PMV

Offshore/onshore: Offshore 

Date application : December 7, 2010

Date application & docs received: December 17, 2010

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: Dont know her coz she never contact me, but when I email embassy the told me who is my CO but i dont know when she was assign coz she never contact me after i lodged my documents.


Date visa granted: I hope soon.. Im crazy waiting


----------



## tabet91

my husband and i got married on the 26th march 2010. and i went to lebanon last year and got married another time on the 3rd july 2010 so its in the lebanese records... im still waiting its been a year.. 

Date of application: *1st june 2010*
Nationality: *im aussie and my husband is lebanese*
Visa type: *spouse visa*
Offshore/onshore:* offshore*
Medicals submitted (yes/no): *medicals have been submitted*
Police check submitted (yes/no): *yes*
Date CO assigned:

Date visa granted: *Today is one year and NOT YET GRANTED. *


----------



## tabet91

any advice on above msg??


----------



## tabet91

cant wait any longer


----------



## tabet91

Amandy said:


> HI ALL
> Not sure if you remember me - I'm Aussie, hubby is Bangladeshi
> Date of application: 30th June 2009
> 
> Nationality: Bangladeshi
> 
> Visa type: Spouse Visa (off shore)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yeah
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yeah
> 
> Date CO assigned: Yeah but they were of no help whatsoever!
> 
> Date visa granted: 17 January 2010.
> 
> SECOND STAGE VISA PROCESSING
> 
> Paperwork received: Sometime in Early April
> 
> Not submitted yet - getting lazy lol.. Too much paperwork involved.
> 
> Will keep all posted.
> 
> Another thing I wanted to add - my sister applied for her fiance's visa - he is from Lebanon, this was done in March 2010 and they still have heard nothing. She has put in an official complaint through the website, submitted two enquiries with the IGIS (as it's the security checks they await) and even the local mayor got involved, but said he could not assist with the ASIO checks.. So I guess she is in the same boat as a lot of you. She has been there to see him on two separate occasions after applying. This process is difficult but I have been assuring her the checks are backlogged due to the influx of refugees :s


hi my names d.tabet im in the same boat as ur sister. my husband is from leb also and today its been one year that we r waiting.. i also sent a complaint cuz wen i went there to leb also on 2 seperate occasions the embassy in leb wudnt talk 2 me email me bak or amswer my phone calls. im really fustrated also.


----------



## Adyhottie

ikaw said:


> Nationality: Filipino
> 
> Visa type: PMV
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Date application : December 7, 2010
> 
> Date application & docs received: December 17, 2010
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: Dont know her coz she never contact me, but when I email embassy the told me who is my CO but i dont know when she was assign coz she never contact me after i lodged my documents.
> 
> Date visa granted: I hope soon.. Im crazy waiting


Hi did u contact ur CO?


----------



## aussiegirl

Hi there,

If you want to talk about individual cases, please start a new thread or send each other a private message. This sticky is for timelines only. Thanks.


----------



## Rachel1030

Date of application: March 2010

Nationality: American

Visa type: De Facto 

Offshore/onshore: Onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: First week in December 2010

Date visa granted: Second week in December 2010

My partner and I came back from the States in February 2010 and found out I was pregnant but my medical insurance didn't cover pregnancy abroad so we were in a conundrum of what to do. We were going to apply for the de facto visa in March before the pregnancy so we decided to still do that and tell them from the beginning we were expecting. We applied in person in Sydney and the woman said we should get it quick because of the pregnancy (where she got that from I'm not sure). Now I wanted to get on Medicare but thought I couldn't until I received the Temporary Visa so we were nervous. Now we talked to Medicare in Wollongong and she said once I applied to just bring in my paperwork saying it was being processed and I could start getting coverage. Sounded too good to be true. But it worked! We applied and the next day we got my temporary Medicare card and the next day I had my first ultrasound and had an appointment to see the midwives. So in other words.. LOVE Australia! We ended up having a healthy baby boy in October at Wollongong Public Hospital and didn't have any out of pocket expenses. 

Now actually getting updates about my visa was another story. In between the time we applied and finally received the visa the immigration office went through major changes and the way they process visas changed. We didn't get a case officer until a week before we were approved (no one had touched it before that) and every time I called to ask for updates I was told 6-8 month processing time. Now I was still on the working holiday bridging visa and had a great job but could only work for them for 6 months which was frustrating considering how long it took me to find a job in this area. I left work in October and wanted to go back in December or January but couldn't until I got the other visa. Work was nice enough to wait and put me on an unpaid maternity leave until my visa was processed. I called up the day before my 8 months was up and asked what was supposed to happen after 8 months and she said she could tell me nothing but to call back tomorrow and let them know it was beyond the standard waiting time. Really? Gosh. The next day before I called I received an email saying I had a case officer and normal processing time was one week. Almost exactly one week later I had been approved. We didn't have to go in for any interviews; when we applied we supplied everything we thought we would need, plus my AFP (hadn't been there for a year yet but it would overlap in standard processing time), updated them on the pregnancy with ultrasound photos and a estimated due date from my midwife as proof, so in the end it was a smooth process. 

Our only main issue was that there was no contact after you apply until you get a case officer from the immigration department. We were told we could go online to see my visa being processed but it was useless. Their new email system is a joke, and for the amount of money you drop down I would hope for something during the "processing" time. Even if it's just you're at the bottom of a very big pile. I doubt the US system would be any quicker but after reading others who got processed in two months applying offshore I thought for sure applying onshore would be quicker or the same. 

We were actually engagement ring shopping when we heard the news from my case officer on our one telephone call and were going to drop by the immigration office later that day just to check while we were in Sydney; so timing was perfect. My only issue now is we applied for a de facto and are getting married in South Carolina in June 2011 and will no longer be de facto. From reading on here I should notify them right away that we are married to change my visa but my Canadian friend who got married in February and received her de facto visa in April told her case officer who told them not to file their certificate with the Births, Deaths and Marriages Office until after she receives her permanent visa in two years time. Does that not seem like the oppsite of what you are told to do? I will ask my case officer but pretty sure I will get the same answer as they work in the same office. Has anyone else had this issue before? If they did change their visa after marriage did it affect the wait time?

Also I was told I would need to get an Australian license after I got my temporary visa but when I talked to the RTA they said I don't need to until I receive the permanent one.. woo saves me a chunk of cash. It was also handy since I got a new photo on mine before I left Arizona so the issue date is only from a few years ago and if needs to say I've had it for 3 years or I would get P plates! They said I could get something from the MVD stating when I first received my license which was a relief. Couldn't imagine having a speed restriction put on me after driving for so long.

Well this is longer than I thought it would be but that's my story.


----------



## Hillsy

*Visa Granted Finally!*

Date of application: September 2010

Nationality: British

Visa type: De Facto 820

Offshore/onshore: Onshore (Melbourne)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes UK

Date CO assigned: May 2011 - recieved an email requesting Aus Police Check and further evidence to further prove 12 month de facto requirement

Date visa granted: 1st week May 2011 Woohoo!


----------



## suchasaint

Date of application: May 9th 2011

Nationality: British

Visa type: De Facto 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore, London UK

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes with application (front loaded)

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes with application (front loaded)

Date CO assigned: 13th May 2011 - recieved an email requesting more evidence for first 6 months of relationship - sent this to arrive May 23rd. Hadn't heard anything by June 3rd so called CO (PS) who said everything was fine, he had all the info he needed and I should get my visa hopefully at the beginning of October which will be 5 months after I applied.

Date visa granted: Now waiting


----------



## OZinKrakow

Visa Granted Today - June 8, 2011.

CO Assigned: April 18, 2011



OZinKrakow said:


> Date of application: 30 Dec 2010
> 
> Nationality: Polish
> 
> Visa type: 309 Visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore to Berlin
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: No word yet
> 
> Date visa granted: Hopefully before June/July fingers crossed.
> __________________


----------



## Sydney_o9

Visa type:  Partner Visa 309

Date of application: December 3rd 2010

Nationality: French

Offshore/onshore: Offshore Berlin

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes with application

Date CO assigned:  December 14th 2010

Additional documents:  Requested on 4th of May 2011 (more proofs of address, military discharge certificate and assurance of support as my girlfriend is a student). Received by case officer the 24th of May 2011

Date visa granted:  May 27th 2011 (almost 6 months)

Notes: This forum has been very helpful for both my girlfriend and I. Good luck to everyone. It is a long hard wait, but it is well worth it. When there is a will, there is a way!!!


----------



## Kylie

*We got ours the NEXT business day!!!*

Date of application: Friday 3/06/11 around 1pm

Nationality: English

Visa type: De Facto

Offshore/onshore: Onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: 3/06/11

Date visa granted: Monday 6/06/11


----------



## Sien

*Visa Granted*

*Date of application:* 
January 12 2011 - payment taken and confirmation January 19 2011
*Nationality:* Dutch
*Trade/profession: * Psychologist
*Visa type:* 309 de facto
*Medicals submitted*: May 3 2011
*Police check submitted*: on initial application
*Date CO assigned*: 
first email contact May 16 2011 - no further documents requested
*Interview with CO over the phone*: June 7 2011
*Date visa granted*: June 7 2011 
(within the hour after the interview I got an email saying it was granted!)
 Roughly 5 months


----------



## mollie

Just an update -

visa was approved today - 9 days short of 6 months wait.

best of luck to everyone still waiting 

...................................................................................................................................



mollie said:


> Nationality: Filippino
> Visa type: PMV - Offshore
> Date of application: 17 Dec 2010
> Medical: submitted on 4 Jan 2011
> Case office assigned: 17 Jan 2011
> 
> visa granted: awaiting


----------



## Adyhottie

Congrats! I hope i will also get mine soon.


----------



## Adyhottie

Date of Application: April 18, 2011
Date of Acknowledgement: May 3, 2011
Nationality: Filipino
Visa Type: Spouse 309- Offshore
Medicals submitted: Yes
Police check submitted: Yes
Case officer assigned: waiting
Date of Visa Granted: waiting


----------



## Sparky33

Application: Posted: January 27th 2011

Date of Acknowledgement:: January 31st 2011

Nationality: Irish

Visa Type: PMV 300

Medicals and Police checks submitted: Yes (Front loaded)

Onshore/ Offshore: Submitted to High Commision London

Case officer assigned: Yes, first dealings April 2011, very pleasent guy advised no additional documentation required.

Date Visa Granted: Waiting impatiently


----------



## bruggster's wifey

Date of application: 16 Feb 2011

Nationality: Filipina

Visa type:Subclass 309 spouse visa

Offshore/onshore: offshore Manila Philippines

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application

Date CO assigned: 24 March 2011

Date visa granted: 09 June 2011

yehey!finally spouse visa has been granted!I check my email today and I was sooo much happy!and i cried! worth the wait!


----------



## Ashthai

*AoS*

Hi, im an aust woman married in aust with a thai man and have been married since 2008 now and have a 3 year old child that we had in aust. 
We are in thailand atm and have been here for about 10 months now as we moved here to open up at reastaurant but it failed so we would like to move back to aust but we need a visa for my husband to get back over there but we are trying to figure which is the best way as im scared if i have to show that i can sponsor him finacillay i cant as i am here with him so how can i have a job over there right now and my parents are deceased and i have no contact with any of my family in aust except one sister so if they ask for a AoS can i use one of my husbands thai family memebers here in thailand? Please any info will help as we are in bkk atm and are ready to apply to go back home.
Thankyou


----------



## Aussiegirl:o)

Date of application: April 18th 2011

Nationality: Australian - Husband is American

Visa type: 309 (application recieved April 18th 2011) 10 years Married 3 children, been living in the USA since 2002

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (lodged at washington DC)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes 2 weeks after application submitted

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes upfront with application

Date CO assigned: April 18th 2011

Date visa granted: Still waiting impatiently also 
__________________


----------



## Adyhottie

Congrats to u. Do u think they grant partner visas more faster with spouse visa compared to PMV ? Because yours was quick just like Mrs.Dobos. I hope to get mine soon.


----------



## bruggster's wifey

Adyhottie said:


> Congrats to u. Do u think they grant partner visas more faster with spouse visa compared to PMV ? Because yours was quick just like Mrs.Dobos. I hope to get mine soon.


yours wont be long..i had a friend who applied for PMV and it took 7months.but still it will be based on ur documents.so its really case to case..dont worry..u might not know,it will be grant one of these days..goodluck to us!


----------



## Sparky33

Approved!!! 4 months 10 Days

Whooo Hooooooooo.......... Getting no work done today.... Happy Friday 



Sparky33 said:


> Application: Posted: January 27th 2011
> 
> Date of Acknowledgement:: January 31st 2011
> 
> Nationality: Irish
> 
> Visa Type: PMV 300
> 
> Medicals and Police checks submitted: Yes (Front loaded)
> 
> Onshore/ Offshore: Submitted to High Commision London
> 
> Case officer assigned: Yes, first dealings April 2011, very pleasent guy advised no additional documentation required.
> 
> Date Visa Granted: Waiting impatiently


----------



## Adyhottie

Mine us also like urs which is Spouse Visa. I hope my documents are good enough.


----------



## Kazza

*Visa granted*

Date application sent-13th April 2011

Payment taken 3rd May

Nationality-British

Visa-PMV

Offshore-Yes

Medical submitted- 1st July 2011

Police checks submitted-Yes with application

CO Assigned-10th May 2011

Received an email 8th August advising I had met the Health requirement!

Visa Granted 1st September soooooooooooooooo happy 

Good luck to those still waiting.


----------



## car154

Congratulations!!!
When is the wedding day?

Date applied: April 4th, 2011- Washington, DC
Documents received: April 7th ,pymnt recvd April 11th 
Visa: PMV
Police check submitted: Yes
Medicals submitteD: Yes w/ application
Case officer assigned: waiting
Approved: waiting



Sparky33 said:


> Approved!!! 4 months 10 Days
> 
> Whooo Hooooooooo.......... Getting no work done today.... Happy Friday


----------



## Kazza

*.*

Hi

Thank you. 2nd December, fingers crossed!

How about you?


----------



## car154

Mine is September 3rd which is 13 weeks ( 2 and 1/2 months) from now, I'm terrified because I dont have a case officer yet and I have 2 1/2 months wait left before my wedding day =(.



Kazza said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank you. 2nd December, fingers crossed!
> 
> How about you?


----------



## Kazza

I'm sure it will come good for you!
My migration agent said 5/6 months. I hoped he was over estimating!!
Have you tried contacting them?[


----------



## car154

I called the embassy last week, they told me to call on the first week of July and follow up. Please wish me luck =)



Kazza said:


> I'm sure it will come good for you!
> My migration agent said 5/6 months. I hoped he was over estimating!!
> Have you tried contacting them?[


----------



## aussiegirl

Hi posters,

I remind you again to use this thread for timelines only. If you want to share your experiences privately, then start a new thread.

Thanks


----------



## Minnesota

Date of application: December 2nd, 2010

Nationality: American

Visa type: Partner 820/801

Offshore/onshore: onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application

Date CO assigned: still waiting :-(

Date visa granted: still waiting :-(


----------



## francesco_totti

Minnesota said:


> Date of application: December 2nd, 2010
> 
> Nationality: American
> 
> Visa type: Partner 820/801
> 
> Offshore/onshore: onshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: still waiting :-(
> 
> Date visa granted: still waiting :-(


Where exactly did you lodge your application?


----------



## ikaw

Minnesota said:


> Date of application: December 2nd, 2010
> 
> Nationality: American
> 
> Visa type: Partner 820/801
> 
> Offshore/onshore: onshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: still waiting :-(
> 
> Date visa granted: still waiting :-(


Mine also is dec. 7, 2010 and still now i am waiting for my visa.. Did u apply tourist visa while your PMV is pending??


----------



## Rileyrose

*Dubai based UK Citizen immigrating to Australia*

I am Australian, my husband is British, we both live in Dubai.

Date of application: 27th February 2011

Nationality: British

Visa type: Spouse Temp/Permanent

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - applied from Dubai

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - requested 20th March 2011/Submitted by 20th April 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, as above. UAE and UK police checks

Date CO assigned: 28th February 2011

Date visa granted: 27th May 2011, Just under 3 months! were advised it would take 9-12 months from Dubai so a big but pleasant surprise!

No interview, no questions. We submitted an incredibly thorough application however.


----------



## kimi

wow so lucky! congratulations...


----------



## cowboy84

Date of application: 28 Jul 09
Nationality: South African
Visa type: 309/100
Offshore/onshore: Offshore
Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
Date CO assigned: unknown
Date visa granted: 18 Sep 09
Date subclass 100 paperwork received: 18 May 11 (Just short of 2 yrs since lodgement)
Date of application (subclass 100): 24 May 11 (sent to Brisbane processing centre)
Medicals submitted (yes/no): Not required
Police check submitted (yes/no): AFP Yes
Date visa granted: waiting. Hopefully not long


----------



## Kamie

Date of application: Sent it 8th March 11 - received and money taken 9th March 11

Nationality: British

Visa type: Spouse Temp/Permanent (although hoping for Perm due to being married for seven years

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - applied Australia House

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Front loaded

Police check submitted (yes/no): both Australian and UK front loaded

Date CO assigned: 17th March

Date visa granted: Not yet but have been told sometime in July...the wait is just excruciating


----------



## chacha153

Hi,

I am French, my partner is Australian and we have been together for almost 3 years, living together for 1 year and 8 months.

Date of application: 15 June 2011

Nationality: French

Visa type: 820 Partner visa

Offshore/onshore: Onshore / Sydney office

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, with the application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, French and Australian police checks

Date CO assigned: -

Date visa granted: -


----------



## YSLB

Date of application: 14th February, 2011

Nationality: German (living in UK, for 10 years)

Visa type: Spousal (309)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore, Australia House London

Medicals submitted (yes/no): 6th April, 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): With application

Date CO assigned: 17th February, 2011

Date visa granted: 21st June 2011


----------



## kimi

Date of application: 17th February, 2011

Nationality: Filipino

Visa type: PMV subclass 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore, Manila, Philippines

Medicals submitted (yes/no): 7th April, 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): With application

Date CO assigned: 6th May, 2011

Date visa granted: waitingggggg


----------



## minhthai

Date of application: 3rd June, 2011

Nationality: Vietnamese

Visa type: Partner Visa 820

Offshore/onshore: Onshore, Adelaide, Australia

Medicals submitted (yes/no): With application

Police check submitted (yes/no): With application

Date CO assigned: 6 th June, 2011

Date visa granted: 13th June, 2011
I got my visa within 10 days


----------



## chacha153

*Visa granted in less that 1 day!!!!!!!*

I sent the folder on Thursday, received the agnowledgement letter on Fiday night stating that they had received the application and got the visa approved the following monday morning.

CELEBRATION TIME!!!!!!!!!

Good luck everyone with your applications. Just remember that the more you explain your situation, the quicker it will be. Also send your medicals and police check with the application.

Charlotte



chacha153 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am French, my partner is Australian and we have been together for almost 3 years, living together for 1 year and 8 months.
> 
> Date of application: 15 June 2011
> 
> Nationality: French
> 
> Visa type: 820 Partner visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore / Sydney office
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, with the application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, French and Australian police checks
> 
> Date CO assigned: -
> 
> Date visa granted: -


----------



## gaduraa

Hi,

I am Australian my husband is Serbian and we have been together for 9 years. I haven't had any contact from DIAC since we recieved acknowlegement of the application.

Date of application: 12 January 2011

Nationality: Serbian

Visa type: 801/820 Partner visa

Offshore/onshore: Onshore / Sydney office

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes in April
Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes in April

Date CO assigned: - Nothing yet

Date visa granted: - Still waiting

Has anyone else lodged an onshore app around January 2011 or thereabouts?? I've tried to contact DIAC but it's near impossible.


----------



## foxy

foxy said:


> Date of application: 30 of August 2010
> 
> Nationality: Indonesian
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore / Melbourne
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes ( 9th of September 2010)
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes together with the application.
> 
> Date CO assigned: Still waiting
> 
> Date visa granted: Still waiting
> 
> I called the immigration today (24th of november 2010), spoke to someone in Sydney. He said no decision made yet but the visa is being processed. he doesn't say anything about the case officer. Its 3 months now and hopefully not much longer.


Date of application: 30 of August 2010

Nationality: Indonesian

Offshore/onshore: Onshore / Melbourne

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes ( 9th of September 2010)

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes together with the application.

Date CO assigned: Got a letter from CO dated on June 3rd 2011

Date visa granted: June 20th 2011

it took me 9 months and 20 days to get a visa, I guess i just got unlucky. I lodged a decision ready application but for some reason it took forever for me to get a CO. On the 6th of June 2011 I received a letter from my CO on the mail requesting CURRENT documentary evidence that we still live together and CURRENT documentary evidence of our income. Obviously all the applications we lodged on 2010 was a bit too old then so they just have to make sure that we are still together. and he was also requesting my Federal clearance. Took me just over one week to get that federal clearance. My CO received the additional documents today and earlier when I checked it online, my visa status has changed to provisional resident (thou he haven't call me yet but he advised me to always check my visa status online)! Oh also my request to waive my working restriction was granted a week after I got my CO. I personally think its going to be a hassle free process once you got a CO. I got given such an awesome CO.So for anyone who is waiting, hang on there! but I will personally suggest to apply offshore. 2 of my friends who applied offshore got their visa within 2 months. Good luck everyone!


----------



## tranzed_01

Date of application: November 3, 2010

Nationality: Filipino

Visa type: 820 partner visa 

Offshore/onshore: onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, upon submitting all documents

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, upon submitting all documents

Date CO assigned: N/A

Date visa granted: June 21, 2011

We hired an agent and she wasn't informed about a CO being assigned to us. She wasn't informed about the result by email eventhough this was our preferred choice of contact. She received a grant letter with all the original documents we submitted via regular mail.

Goodluck to everyone! Please be patient, we were told it would take 6-9 months and we heard that there has been some changes within the department so it might take longer but we finally got it!


----------



## Mattias

Mattias said:


> *Date of application:* 2011/03/18
> 
> *Nationality:* Swedish
> 
> *Visa type:* Subclass 309/100
> 
> *Offshore/onshore:* Offshore (Berlin office)
> 
> *Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes, frontloaded
> 
> *Police check submitted (yes/no):* Yes, Swedish and Australian
> 
> *Date CO assigned:* 25/5
> 
> *Date visa granted:* 20/6
> 
> Waiting for embassy to confirm that they have received the application.
> *23/3* - Received e-mail that embassy had received the application and payment.
> *25/5* - Got a CO assigned and was asked to contact the CO with preferred time and date for a phone intreview.
> *16/5* - Telephone interview with my CO
> *20/6* - Recived e-mail of VISA grant subclass 100.


Total time: almost 3 months on the spot! I was positively suprised by how fast the processing went after all!
We're so happy! To everyone waiting, just hang in there!

Bumping my post due to update.


----------



## Shaztadaisy

*Defacto Visa Application Timeline*

Date application mailed to Ottawa Office: Feb 1, 2011

Date application received by High Commission: Feb 4, 2011

Receipt & confirmation of application received via mail: Feb 11, 2011

Nationality: Canadian (filed through the Ottawa, Canada office)

Visa type: De facto

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Completed April 28th, 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Completed April 19th, 2011

Date CO assigned: April 12, 2011. Advised us that we had made it through the first process.

Date visa granted: Advised that our application would be processed in July.


----------



## win

*Partner visa approved in 5 Months*

Date of application: 2011/01/12
Nationality: Indian
Visa type: UK 820 partner visa
Offshore/onshore: On Shore Melbourne ( Case was transferred to Sydney then again to Melbourne Center as I was relocated to Sydney after submitting the application)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes with Application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes with Application

Date CO assigned: No CO was assigned . One lady officer called me in Morning in office and she said " What's u r current address?could you please confirm. I confirmed the address and she said your visa has been approved and will sent all docs back to you current address.

Date visa granted: 22nd June 2011 9 AM.

My advice : Please don't go through any Immigration agent. I submitted application myself and it's very easy process. Even I had not submited all documents. After 3 weeks I submitted some photos, stats. I saved 3500$ ( as per one immigration agent was going to charge me ). Wish u all the best!!


----------



## Cinta

Date of application: *March 21st,2011*

Nationality: *im malaysian and my partner australian*

Visa type: *de facto visa with combined Subclass 820/801*

Offshore/onshore:*onshore/sydney*

Medicals submitted (yes/no): *yes*

Police check submitted (yes/no): *yes*

Date CO assigned:* none*

Date visa granted: *none*

_4 months now still no calls or email from immi sydney.i hope they will assign us a CO soon _

VISA GRANTED 20 JUNE 2012 /COLOR]


----------



## david&marilen

Date of application:Feb 10,2011

Nationality:Filipino

Visa type:Subclass 300

Offshore/onshoreffshore(Manila)

Medicals submitted (yes/no):yes Dec 15,2010

Police check submitted (yes/no):yes

Date CO assigned:March 14,2011

Date visa granted: still waiting
__________________


----------



## oz309

The wait is over,

I am glad to share that my visa was granted today

Thank you all 
Cheers
Oz309



oz309 said:


> Date of application: Feb 16 2011
> 
> Nationality: Indian
> 
> Visa type: Subclass 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, March 16, 2011
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, Feb 16 2011
> 
> Date CO assigned: Waiting
> 
> Date visa granted: Waiting


----------



## shky

Date of application:March 14, 2011

Nationality:filipino

Visa type:subclass 300

Offshore/onshoreffshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no):yes

Police check submitted (yes/no):yes

Date CO assigned:May 10, 2011

Date visa granted: waiting


----------



## Sunflower76

Date of application: 7th February 2011

Nationality: British

Visa type:subclass 309/100

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Australia House London

Medicals submitted (yes/no):yes

Police check submitted (yes/no):yes

Date CO assigned: 14th Feb, 2011

Date visa granted: 22nd June 2011 - YAY!! Permanent visa granted!


----------



## mnaveen

Date of Lodgement : 24 March 2011

Nationality: Indian

Visa type: Subclass 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore, New Delhi

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: 23 May 2011

Additional Documents/Original Certificates Sent : 30 May 2011

Date visa granted: Waiting


----------



## czerney

*Date Application Posted:* 24/06/2011 (FedEx)
*Date Application Received:* 27/06/2001 (Expected ETA)
*Nationality Applicant: * Japanese Citizen (Age 27)
*Nationality Sponsor: * Australian Citizen (Age 35)
*Visa type: * Prospective Marriage Visa (300)
*Offshore/onshore: * Offshore
*Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes 16/05/2011
*Police check submitted (Australia AFP - Yes/No): * Yes. 
*Police check submitted (Canada - Yes/No): * No 
*Police check submitted (Japanese - Yes/No): * No (not possible prior to application)
*Date CO assigned: * TBA
*Date visa granted: * TBA
*Migration Agent Used:* Yes
*Time to prepare application: * Approx 3 months.

Timeline:
=======
_22/01/2011 _ Met 
_31/01/2011_ Began relationship
_17/01/2011_ Engagement
_16/05/2011 _ Medical Examinations Form 26 & 160 performed and submitted to Australian Embassy.
_17/05/2011_ Applied AFP Police Check
_30/05/2011_ Appointment of Migration Agent.
_24/06/2011_ Application Posted.
_27/06/2011 _ Expected Delivery Date of Application to Australian Embassy Tokyo in Japan.


----------



## ikaw

Hello I got my visa yesterday..thanks GOD to listen my prayers..And also to my forum friends here thanks for the advices and tips.

Here is my timeline:



Date of Lodgement : 7 December 2010

Nationality: Filipino

Visa type: Subclass 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore, Philippines

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: December 14,2010

Additional Documents/Original Certificates Sent : none

Date visa granted: June 24, 2011


----------



## nicoz

Relationship time 8 years, married for 1yr 6mths

Date of application: June 2011

Nationality: Italian

Visa type: Partner Visa Subclass 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshor

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes (separate-sent by Doctor)

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes 

Date CO assigned: -not yet

Date visa granted: -----

Email received to confirm payment & processing of application: 24/06/11


----------



## BerryFine

Date of application: February 5th, 2011

Nationality: Canadian

Visa type: Partner visa (temporary/permanent)

Offshore/onshore: Onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, submitted April 14, 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Canadian Police check submitted February 15th, 2011. AFP check submitted June 5th, 2011

Date CO assigned: to my knowledge I was never assigned a CO. 

Date visa granted: June 24th, 2011. I never received any email confirmation, just a letter in the mail on June 29th.

I sent in the application on February 5 but was lacking a lot of the necessary paperwork. The medicals could only be done in places that are hours away from where I live and had to be scheduled according to my fiance's holiday time. I also ran into trouble with my Canadian birth certificate and lost six weeks in the process of sending paperwork back to Canada then waiting for it to come back to me in Australia.

Advice: have all of your paperwork ready, or as much of it ready, as you possibly can. It'll shorten the process and make everyone's lives (yours included!) much easier.


----------



## twinky

Date of application: January 7, 2011

Nationality: Filipno

Visa type: PMV 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: Never thought I had one.. not until my documents arrived from the embassy.

Date visa granted: June 28, 2011

5months and 22 days to be exact.. thought it would be longer. I just can't believe that I have it already... For those who are still waiting, hang on... it will definitely come.. You'll be surprised, promise.


----------



## pilot

Date of application: 4 of April 2011

Visa type: Partner Visa Subclass 309

Nationality: Croatian

Offshore/onshore: offshore Berlin

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes together with the application.

Date CO assigned: Still waiting

Date visa granted: Still waiting


----------



## Missing my wife

*When ?*

Date of application: July 18,2010

Nationality: SUDAN

Visa type: 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore -Cairo,Egypt

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes a week after lodgement of application

Police check submitted (yes/no):Yes with application

Date CO assigned: Sep 21, 2010

Date visa granted: Still Waiting .....

__________________


----------



## pangenib

Date of Lodgement : 13 April 2011

Nationality: Nepali

Visa type: Subclass 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore, India

Medicals submitted (yes/no): April 25

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: 15 June 

Additional Documents: Current Payslip and work agreement 

Date sent Final Decision Maker: 27 June 

Date visa granted: Waiting..................


----------



## Everlongdrummer

Date of application: Dec 8 2010

Date application received: Dec 9 2010

Nationality: Vietnam

Visa type: Defacto

Offshore/onshore: Onshore (Perth)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: No idea

Date visa granted: Waiting. They have everything they need. Didn't think it would take this long for onshore. 

*Update - recently requested to undergo "futher checks". No idea what this means but I think it may be health related. Wouldn't be suprised if this pushes our application out by a few more months


----------



## anais

Date of application: 27.5.2010

Nationality: Slovenian

Visa type: Prospective marriage subclass 300

Offshore/onshore: offsore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted:yes

Date CO assigned: 27.5.2010

Date visa granted: 2.6.2010

Thanks to this forum I prepared a good application. Thank you all for your tips and advices 

Date of application: 1.3.2011

Nationality: Slovenian

Visa type: Partner 820 and 801

Offshore/onshore: onshore - Melbourne office; got bridging visa A

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted:yes

Date CO assigned: 10.06. 2011, got an e-mail request for Australian Federal Police (AFP) clearance

Date visa granted: 30.06.2011!!!!


----------



## k33na

Adyhottie said:


> Date of Application: April 18, 2011
> Date of Acknowledgement: May 3, 2011
> Nationality: Filipino
> Visa Type: Spouse 309- Offshore
> Medicals submitted: Yes
> Police check submitted: Yes
> Case officer assigned: waiting
> Date of Visa Granted: waiting


hello addyhottie

i am also a filipina and just lodge application on june 30, 2011. i just would like to ask if until now a case officer is still not assigned to your case? if a CO was already assigned, how long before one was assigned?
thank u


----------



## poutybud

poutybud said:


> Date of application: 26/10/2010
> 
> Nationality: Nepali
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa (820 and 801)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore, Sydney
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, from both Nepal and Australia
> 
> Date CO assigned: Not Yet
> 
> Date visa granted: Not Yet


Have been waiting for a long time now. No news at all, when called was informed that our application is still sitting in a pile somewhere. More than 9 months now, could take more than 12 they said.  Very anxious !


----------



## Adyhottie

k33na said:


> hello addyhottie
> 
> i am also a filipina and just lodge application on june 30, 2011. i just would like to ask if until now a case officer is still not assigned to your case? if a CO was already assigned, how long before one was assigned?
> thank u


I sent my Applicateion April 18, 2011 and case officer assigned to me was just last june 28,2001.


----------



## kimi

kimi said:


> Date of application: 17th February, 2011
> 
> Nationality: Filipino
> 
> Visa type: PMV subclass 300
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore, Manila, Philippines
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): 7th April, 2011
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): With application
> 
> Date CO assigned: 6th May, 2011
> 
> Date visa granted: July 4, 2011


----------



## Furryball

Date of application: 04/07/2011

Nationality: British

Visa type: Partner Visa 820/801

Offshore/onshore: Onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes for both the UK and Australia

Date CO assigned:

Date visa granted:

I lodged my visa in person at the Sydney office to the most bored looking man I've ever seen! I lodged while I was on a student visa but I've completely finished my studies which means I'm now on Bridging Visa A and can work full time while I wait - yay!

A couple of minor problems if any - I filled in the forms updated April 2011 rather than July 2011 but they told me it shouldn't be a problem - however I've read otherwise on this forum! Also my birth certficiate only has my name and not my parents' names but I did submit my passport and the guy on the phone said that should be fine.

What a weight off my mind! Soon I'll be putting together a list of what I included in my appliaction to help anyone else that needs it. This forum has been an absolute god send, especially for those of us who don't have agents. Thank you everyone and good luck


----------



## francesco_totti

Furryball said:


> Date of application: 04/07/2011
> 
> Nationality: British
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa 820/801
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes for both the UK and Australia
> 
> Date CO assigned:
> 
> Date visa granted:
> 
> I lodged my visa in person at the Sydney office to the most bored looking man I've ever seen! I lodged while I was on a student visa but I've completely finished my studies which means I'm now on Bridging Visa A and can work full time while I wait - yay!
> 
> A couple of minor problems if any - I filled in the forms updated April 2011 rather than July 2011 but they told me it shouldn't be a problem - however I've read otherwis eon this forum! Also my birth certficiate only has my name and not my parent's names but I did submit my passport and the guy on the phone said that should be fine.
> 
> What a weight off my mind! Soon I'll be putting together a list of what I included in my appliaction to help anyone else that needs it. This forum has been an absolute god send, especially for those of us who don't have agents. Thank you everyone and good luck


Good luck. I am also British and I am also lodging in Sydney... going tomorrow to do this! Fingers crossed for all of us! 
FT


----------



## Furryball

Good luck to you! Just a note - when I first queued up they were a little bit reluctant at first to send me upstairs to lodge. Then I told them my current visa was expiring on the 10th July (which it is) and they sent me straight up. Seems that they prefer a postal application (or maybe I just had an unhappy desk clerk!) but I was so much happier lodging in person where I could pay, get a receipt and get my bridging visa letter on the spot.


----------



## RaneeAnne

Date of application: 27 June 2011

Nationality: Turkish (not me, my partner)

Visa type: Defacto - Form 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Ankara, Turkey

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - Turkish Police Check

Date CO assigned: Embassy has contacted via mobile twice already, I am assuming he is the case officer (?). He has asked for additional documents.

Date visa granted:


----------



## francesco_totti

Date of application: 6 July 2011

Nationality: British

Visa type: Defacto - Subclass 820

Onshore: Sydney

Medicals submitted: Yes

Police checks submitted: Yes (UK, Italian, Australian)

Date CO assigned: ...

Date visa granted: ...

Notes: submitted my application this morning. Immigration officer said the application looked good so fingers crossed it won't take 9 months (which is what it is in average, they say)!

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!


----------



## SoniaSonia

Date of application: 10 Feb 2011

Nationality: British

Visa type: 309/100 Partner Visa

Offshore/onshore: Offshore Australia House, London

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, front-loaded

Police checks submitted (yes/no): No

Date CO assigned: 18 Feb 2011

Date visa granted: Hooray! Today Wednesday 6 July 2011


10 Feb - Took my application to Australia House and paid
18 Feb - Got told my case number & case officer.
Email advising originals of Birth Certificate required as well as UK and Australian Police checks within 49 days. 
11 May - Email to advise that grant of visa due in July 2011

No interview or further requests, (apart from me asking heaps of questions of my CO).

Temporary partner PR visa granted today via email. So in all a few days short of 6 months. I am so happy. So going to start looking for jobs now. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## znuff007

Date of application: 07 July 2011

Nationality: Filipino

Visa type: 309/100 Partner Visa

Offshore/onshore: Offshore Manila

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police checks submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: TBA

Date visa granted: TBA

asked for NSO Online check from NSO to Australian Imigration

PAID $1995 IN SYDNEY  - FEDEX $130 (+$75 CUSTOMS TO CLEAR PAPERS AND A USB STICK!) - I HOPE FOR 4 MONTHS!


----------



## kofebear

Date of application: 5th July 2011

Nationality: Russian

Visa type: 100/309 Partner Visa (told during interview that we provided so much evidence of our relationship that, if granted, we'd receive a "permanent visa" because we clearly proved our relationship is longer than 3 years)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Shanghai

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - approximately 1 month before interview

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - asked during interview to submit another Russian police check as one supplied would expire before visa process completed

Date CO assigned: 5th July 2011

Date visa granted: waiting......

Interview: Made appointment for interview two weeks in advance, so we were assigned a CO and interviewed on the day we applied. CO said she had no questions for us in regards to our relationship as we had supplied alot of evidence of our relationship with the application (surpised!!). Interview took 10-15 minutes, more of a social atmosphere, definetly different to what we had expected and prepared for!

Other: Asked for AOS (no amount given during interview, apparently the amount is set when an assurer contacts Centrelink) and photocopy of one of our friend's ID card as a supporting document to go with the letter he wrote


----------



## k33na

Date of Application: June 30, 2011, got a confirmation email that application was received by the embassy on July 01, 2011

Nationality: Filipino

Visa type: Spouse Visa 309/100

Offshore/onshore: Offshore- Makati,Manila

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: ?

Date visa granted: ?

* on the email i received today they said that they are still processing applicants from April 24, 2011 as of June 28. (that means ours might be processed around end of August or by September)


----------



## ayen014

k33na said:


> Date of Application: June 30, 2011, got a confirmation email that application was received by the embassy on July 01, 2011
> 
> Nationality: Filipino
> 
> Visa type: Spouse Visa 309/100
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore- Makati,Manila
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: ?
> 
> Date visa granted: ?
> 
> * on the email i received today they said that they are still processing applicants from April 24, 2011 as of June 28. (that means ours might be processed around end of August or by September)


Hi k33na! Also lodged my app last june 30 in makati right before the day they have increased the fee ^_^.. Lodged mine around 11am and they told me that im already the 10th applicant for the spouse visa Lolz! Here's to hoping for a speedy process! keep in touch!


----------



## alexdavalos12

Date of application: 06 JULY 2011

Nationality: MEXICAN

Visa type: Prospective marriage subclass 300

Offshore/onshore: offsore WASHINGTON

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted:yes

Date CO assigned: AWAITING

Date visa granted: AWAITING


----------



## Kosova

*Second time around... :/*

Date of application: March 30 2010 (Berlin Embassy)

Nationality: Albanian/Kosovar

Visa type: SUBCLASS 300

Offshore/onshore: offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): no - requested 2 months after

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: April 2010

Date visa granted: Refused August 22 2010 - Not a good reason as thats what my MARA agent said.

_____________________

Due to this I went back to Kosovo, stayed 6 months with my fiance. Came back on the 10th of March 2011. When I came back I was in my 19th week of my pregnancy.
______________________

BERLIN EMBASSY

Date of application: 9th Of May 2011 - Visa Was Registered on the 19th of May 2011

Nationality: Albanian/Kosovar

Visa type: SUBCLASS 300

Offshore/onshore: OFFSHORE

Medicals submitted (yes/no): NO

Police check submitted (yes/no): YES

Date CO assigned: 6th of July 2011

31st July 2011 - gave birth to my beautiful son

5th of August 2011 - asked for phone interview

12th of August 2011 - phone interview

3rd of September- Passport requested

Date visa granted:

8th of Jul 2011 - I'm currently due in 3 weeks, and they still haven't done an assesment, my CO said she will do the assesment within the next few days, and that she will prioritise my application as I am Pregnant. I also sent her an email today asking if my can do his medical checkings ASAP, as it takes 6 weeks to be returned to the Berlin Embassy from Australia.
I'm hoping it really doesn't take 10 months... because it's the second time around, it's interesting how it effects you mentaly.

__________________


----------



## Furryball

Sorry you've had to go through all of this again - how frustrating. 

Just out of interest can I ask why they refused the visa last year? And I take it the appeal didn't go through either?

Good luck second time around. Fingers crossed


----------



## Kosova

Yeah very fustrating! & Im due to give birth in 3 weeks... and its just the begining second time around.

Last year when they sent the refusal letter, my C.O. - Was assesing it on a spouse visa, which in fact you have to be in a relationship min 12 months, I was only enagged to him, and wasn't living with him on a permanant basis, so I couldn't be in a spouse relationship. I applied for subclass 300 for him to come to Australia and get married here. My O.C said that We didn't show a genuine relationship. We didn't show that we shared household jobs, financial commitment... it was very confusing. I was over it.. I went Crazy and didn't want to hear about anything anymore, I went back to Kosovo and stayed 6 months. Second time around I got a Mara Agent and he was very shocked on the decision...and said if you had put in a review you could of got the visa. But this time around I'm hoping we have luck because it is very fustrating...


----------



## Kosova

leandra said:


> Date of application: 24th of Nov 2010 @ Aus embassy Berlin
> 
> Nationality: Australian Citizen , Fiance Albanian
> 
> Visa type: Prospective Marriage subclass 300
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no):Yes , when Requested
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: un aware -- first message on 25 Jan' 2011 requesting additional documents ..
> 
> Date visa granted: Waitinnngg.........
> 
> i gave birth to our daughter 10 weeks ago and still no interview or nothing.


Yes just updating.. cause Leandra is my sister... and her fiance's visa was granted on the 7th of july 2011...

(As she has totally forgot to update...)


----------



## dan

my partner received the updated forms (grr!) today and has sent off her application off to the embassy via registered post..... yay!!

Fingers crossed that it doesn't take a long time!

Date of application: 8 July 2011

Place of application: Berlin

Nationality: German

Visa type: 309 De-facto

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes, up front

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes, up front

Date CO assigned: TBA

Date visa granted: TBA


----------



## allyburgo

*Got our visa!!!!*



allyburgo said:


> *Date of application: 16/12/2010
> 
> Nationality: My partner is british
> 
> Visa type: 820/ 801
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore- Sydney
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted *: Yes- UK and Australian for both of us
> 
> Date CO assigned: Waiting
> 
> Date visa granted[/B] *24/06/2011*
> 
> THey told me we won't be given a CO for at least 9 months and that is the blanket rule for everyone following a change of policy in March this year. I can see from the forum that that's not entirely accurate. We submitted an "approval ready" apllication. So here's hoping that we are one of the lucky couples that get approved quickly!
> 
> Also, a tip for you all- We made up a beautiful folder with plastic sleeves etc... Don't bother, they will make you take it out and put it in a large envelope anyway! hahaha


*UPDATE!!!!! Visa granted on 24th June 2011. We didn't hear anything back at all about the visa until we received a letter last week saying my fiance's visa had been granted!!! HOOORAY!!!!!*


----------



## matteo

matteo said:


> *Date of application*: 5 April 2011 (confirmation letter)
> 
> *Nationality*: Italian Applicant
> 
> *Visa type*: Subclass 309/100 Partner Visa
> 
> *Offshore/onshore*: Offshore (Berlin)
> 
> *Medicals submitted (yes/no)*: Yes
> 
> *Police checks submitted (yes/no)*: Yes, Italian and USA (federal)
> 
> *Date CO assigned*: Never assigned
> 
> *Date visa granted*: 07/07/2011


*
UPDATE: *Visa granted on July 7th. No contact from the date of application... A little more than 3 months! Happy as a clam!


----------



## aussiegirl

Dear all,

I have said it before, but *don't* use this thread for chit chat, PLEASE!


----------



## jolteon

Date of application: 18/03/2011

Nationality: Indian

Visa type: Subclass 309 - Partner offshore

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes 21/03/2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes 25/05/2011

Date CO assigned:18/05/2011

Date visa granted: Still waiting..


----------



## car154

*Date of application: April 7th, 2011

Nationality: US Citizen

Visa type: Subclass 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore, Washington D.C. Office

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: Not notified

Date visa granted: July 8th, 9:12 am. Received an email from CO with the grant letter
Exactly 3 months and 1 day =)*


----------



## Dangermouse

Date of application: 3rd June 2011

Nationality: British

Visa type: 309 / 100 - 100 granted (Offshore - Fiji)

Medicals submitted: 6th June 2011

Police check submitted: Fiji (April 2011), UAE (7th July 2011)

Date CO assigned:16th June 2011

Date visa granted: 11th July 2011

We frontloaded our application as best as possible, and also provided simplified evidence. Fiji is a high-risk country so typically the visa's are processed in 10 months, however I think ours went through quickly because my husband is British and we provided clear and simple evidence of our relationship. We are extremely happy and excited and I can't wait to settle in Australia to my husband.


----------



## Kamie

Kamie said:


> Date of application: Sent it 8th March 11 - received and money taken 9th March 11
> 
> Nationality: British
> 
> Visa type: Spouse Temp/Permanent (although hoping for Perm due to being married for seven years
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - applied Australia House
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Front loaded
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): both Australian and UK front loaded
> 
> Date CO assigned: 17th March
> 
> Date visa granted: Not yet but have been told sometime in July...the wait is just excruciating


Visa Granted!!!!!!


----------



## francesco_totti

francesco_totti said:


> Date of application: 6 July 2011
> 
> Nationality: British
> 
> Visa type: Defacto - Subclass 820
> 
> Onshore: Sydney
> 
> Medicals submitted: Yes
> 
> Police checks submitted: Yes (UK, Italian, Australian)
> 
> Date CO assigned: ???
> 
> Date visa granted: *12 July 2011*
> 
> Notes: submitted my application this morning. Immigration officer said the application looked good so fingers crossed it won't take 9 months (which is what it is in average, they say)!
> 
> GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!


Just got an email from immigration, granted *today*! That's only 5 working days to get my visa!! 

Boy am I gonna celebrate tonight!


----------



## KandK

soooo happy our visa was granted today 

our timeline:
23/02/2011 – app sent reg'd post (prospective marriage)
26/02/2011 - telephone call from embassy acknowledging receipt and sending a parcel containing further info
05/03/2011 - parcel rec'd (dated 1/3) photos sent back and request for new docs x7
07/03/2011 - all docs sent and received but they "lost" them, lucky were sent reg'd post so we tracked them down to the name of the person who signed for them in embassy and magically they "found" them again! This took three weeks (wasted time ) but they were good about phoning and emailing us when they found them.
15/04/2011 - Applicant was given telephone interview (lots of qu's asked!) and they said they would send forms for medicals, these arrived next day 
26/04/2011 - medicals done
06/05/2011 - medicals sent by embassy to HOC Australia for review
11/05/2011 - HOC confirmed medicals received.
04/07/2011 - HOC pass medicals
12/07/2011 - asked to send passport as visa is approved

now just waiting for the passport to come back and then we can finally start our new life (and next visa, lol), added bonus they didn't ask for an AOS which i was sure would be requested!


----------



## Shaztadaisy

*Defacto Visa Application Timeline - We got it!!!*

Date application mailed to Ottawa Office: Feb 1, 2011

Date application received by High Commission: Feb 4, 2011

Receipt & confirmation of application received via mail: Feb 11, 2011

Nationality: Canadian (filed through the Ottawa, Canada office)

Visa type: De facto

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Completed April 28th, 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Completed April 19th, 2011

Date CO assigned: April 12, 2011. Advised us that we had made it through the first process.

Date visa granted: *July 12, 2011. The most exciting day so far, almost fell down the stairs I was so stoked. Good luck everyone!*


----------



## gaduraa

gaduraa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Australian my husband is Serbian and we have been together for 9 years. I haven't had any contact from DIAC since we recieved acknowlegement of the application.
> 
> Date of application: 12 January 2011
> 
> Nationality: Serbian
> 
> Visa type: 801/820 Partner visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore / Sydney office
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes in April
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes in April
> 
> Date CO assigned: - Nothing yet
> 
> Date visa granted: - Still waiting
> 
> Has anyone else lodged an onshore app around January 2011 or thereabouts?? I've tried to contact DIAC but it's near impossible.


Date CO assigned: - 4 July 2011

Date visa granted: - Permanent visa granted 12 July 2011

After trying to contact unsuccessfully trying to contact Sydney Partner processing by phone and email (I never got any response to emails or requests for a phone call) I made a formal complaint. Shortly after we were assigned a CO and the rest is history.

Thanks to everyone who posts on here because if it wasn't for your feedback I would still be waiting for someone to call us. I asked our CO why some onshore partner visas are processed much quicker than others as I had been told that our case would be looked at according to the date it came in. I was advised that they have people that look through cases regularly. Those that have **ALL** the required info and documentation are often processed quicker than others.


----------



## Happy1979

Happy1979 said:


> Date of application: 31st March 2011
> 
> Nationality: UK
> 
> Visa type: PMV 300
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - submitted in person in Auckland, NZ
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): No
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: Still waiting :-(
> 
> Date visa granted: Still waiting :-(


I've just heard 13th July '11 that I now have a case officer, and been informed that the Auckland office are currently processing applications submitted at the beginning of March  fingers crossed not too much longer!


----------



## rambutan

Date of application: May 06, 2011

Nationality: Filipino

Visa type: Spouse Temp/Permanent Subclass 309/100

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Australian Embassy Makati

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Front loaded

Police check submitted (yes/no): Front loaded

Date CO assigned: Not Notified ( the only notification i got was the acknowledgment letter and my GRANT letter..

Date visa granted: July 14, 2011.. it only took me 69 days ( 2 months and 9 days for my visa to be granted) Thank you Lord..


----------



## Eduardoamo

Eduardoamo said:


> Date of application: 11th March 2011
> 
> Nationality: Brazilian
> 
> Visa type: Spouse Visa - 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): No, as I had medical submitted for my student visa less than a year ago.
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: Waiting...
> 
> Date visa granted: 11/07/11
> 
> VISA granted on 11/07/11 - 4 months after the application. Needless to say how helpful this forum was.
> 
> The waiting is worth. Hang on in there because in the end you will be rewarded.
> 
> Wish you all the best!


----------



## Furryball

Update - I got my visa this evening! A letter was waiting for me when I got home and my visa has been issued since 12th July! Which means it was processed in a week! Can't believe this has happened to me I feel so lucky! Thank you so much to everyone on this forum - all the advise was brilliant and I actually could not have done it without you. I'm going to post my own thread now so any questions let me know 



Furryball said:


> Date of application: 04/07/2011
> 
> Nationality: British
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa 820/801
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes for both the UK and Australia
> 
> Date CO assigned: not known
> 
> Date visa granted: 12th July 2011
> 
> I lodged my visa in person at the Sydney office to the most bored looking man I've ever seen! I lodged while I was on a student visa but I've completely finished my studies which means I'm now on Bridging Visa A and can work full time while I wait - yay!
> 
> A couple of minor problems if any - I filled in the forms updated April 2011 rather than July 2011 but they told me it shouldn't be a problem - however I've read otherwise on this forum! Also my birth certficiate only has my name and not my parents' names but I did submit my passport and the guy on the phone said that should be fine.
> 
> What a weight off my mind! Soon I'll be putting together a list of what I included in my appliaction to help anyone else that needs it. This forum has been an absolute god send, especially for those of us who don't have agents. Thank you everyone and good luck


----------



## violine

*Pmv*

Date of application: Posted 2 April 2011 (I will update when it is received)

Nationality: USA (filed through Washington, DC)

Visa type: subclass 300 Prospective Marriage

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): submitted 24 May 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes, with application (both FBI and state of New Mexico)

Date CO assigned: never received notice of CO being assigned

Date visa granted: email 15 July 2011


----------



## k33na

rambutan said:


> Date of application: May 06, 2011
> 
> Nationality: Filipino
> 
> Visa type: Spouse Temp/Permanent Subclass 309/100
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Australian Embassy Makati
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Front loaded
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Front loaded
> 
> Date CO assigned: Not Notified ( the only notification i got was the acknowledgment letter and my GRANT letter..
> 
> Date visa granted: July 14, 2011.. it only took me 69 days ( 2 months and 9 days for my visa to be granted) Thank you Lord..


wow! congratulations! hopefully mine wont take longer. I lodged mine on June 30.


----------



## oznuck

Date de facto application submitted: June 17, 2011

Visa type: 801/820 (requested PR consideration in covering letter on account of length of relationship [nearly three years] and current pregnancy)

Email confirmation and payment made: June 22, 2011

Applied: Onshore, within Brisbane

Medical included: Yes

Police checks included: Australian, yes. Still waiting on RCMP fingerprints (over 130 days since they were received in Ottawa now)

Date CO assigned: N/A

Date visa granted: N/A


----------



## rambutan

k33na said:


> wow! congratulations! hopefully mine wont take longer. I lodged mine on June 30.


Thanks k33na, just be patient hopefully you get yours soon.. best of luck..


----------



## rayuth

Date of application: 21/06/2011

Nationality: Myself = Born in Thailand, Australian Citizen . Applicant = Thai

Visa type: Partner Visa: PMV (Subclasses 300)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, 

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, Thai and Australian although the OZ one is not required but since I already done it, we put it in anyway.

Date CO assigned: Not sure but when the application submitted, a letter was given and on the bottom of page after Yours sincerely, it has CSO7.

Date visa granted: Waiting, no news so far


----------



## Daniel15

I guess I'd better add my girlfriend's timeline 

Date of application: Sent 5th July 2011 via USPS Express Mail, arrived in Washington DC on 6th July 2011

Nationality: USA

Visa type: Offshore De-Factor Partner (subclass 309)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Washington USA

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Done 19th August 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Australian and FBI sent 5th July 2011, state police check sent 3rd August 2011

Date CO assigned: 15th July 2011 in confirmation email, haven't gotten CO's contact details yet. 

Date visa granted: 3rd September 2011

Good luck everyone!


----------



## ayen014

Date of application: June 30, 2011

Nationality: Filipino, husband is Filipino/Australian

Visa type: 309/100

Offshore/onshore: offshore, makati philippines

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: still waiting

Date visa granted: still waiting


----------



## dsmithtx

*Date of application: 03/ 24/2011

Nationality: American

Visa type: Perspective Marriage Subclass 300

Offshore/onshore: offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes received 7/19/11

Police check submitted **(yes/no)**:Texas check yes / still waiting on the FBI

Date CO assigned: 3/30/2011

Date visa granted:* God I hope soon, I miss her so much.

Yes! It is worth the wait. [/QUOTE]


----------



## sonnytanoto

Date of application: 13 July 2011

Nationality: Indonesian, (Wife is Permanent Resident Visa Holder)

Visa type: Spouse Temp/Permanent Subclass 309/100 & Dependent Child (Under 18)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Indonesia - Australia Embassy Jakarta)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No 

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application

Date CO assigned: Still Waiting

Date visa granted: Still Waiting


----------



## Cozajk

Date of application: 15th June 2011

Nationality: Filipino

Visa type:Subclass 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: TBA

Date visa granted: TBA


----------



## poutybud

*Approved, finally !!*



poutybud said:


> Date of application: 26/10/2010
> 
> Nationality: Nepali
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa (820 and 801)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore, Sydney
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, from both Nepal and Australia
> 
> Date CO assigned: Not Yet
> 
> Date visa granted: Not Yet


VISA APPROVED !!!

After waiting for almost 10 months, called Immigration office complaint line on 18th of July. Made a formal complaint explaining how none of our calls or mails ever got any proper response. On the 20th of July got a call as well as a letter of Visa Approval. Letter stated that our TR had gotten approved on the 18th, the day we made our complaint.

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## nitka

nitka said:


> nitka said:
> 
> 
> 
> date of application: 4th April 2011
> 
> nationality: Polish
> 
> Visa type: Subclass 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore, Berlin office
> 
> Medicals submitted: yes
> 
> Police check submitted: yes
> 
> Date CO assigned:14th July 2011
> 
> Date visa granted: waiting
> 
> 
> 
> CO assinged : 14th July 2011/ got e mail 21/07/2011 saying that the visa is being processed and if any documents are needed they will let me know
Click to expand...


----------



## Sabazioz

date of application: 27 sept 2010

nationality: Panama

Visa type: Subclass 300

Offshore/onshore: offshore, Washington D.C

Medicals submitted: yes

Police check submitted: yes

Date CO assigned: 27 oct 2010

Date visa granted: GRANTED! 22 july 2011

We were waiting so much for this visa and finally we got it!
I prepared my application myself before i knew this site.
Good luck for all.. and well, lets prepare my stuff to marry my fiance! yay!


----------



## znuff007

well a nice weekend update ... WE (my wife and I) got the turist 679 visa with the crap no further stay .. but 3 months while processing isnt bad either! .. praise the lord for that!

i get to see my wife next week! yay!


----------



## pilot

Date of application: 4 of April 2011

Visa type: Partner Visa Subclass 309

Nationality: Croatian

Offshore/onshore: offshore Berlin

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes together with the application.

Date CO assigned: 19.07.2011.


Date visa granted: Still waiting


----------



## Wombat11

*USA to Australia 309/100*

Date of application: July 22nd 2011

Nationality: USA

Visa type: 309/100

Offshore/onshore: Offshore, Washington DC

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No, was told to wait

Police check submitted (yes/no): No, was told to wait

Date CO assigned:

Date visa granted:


----------



## fabiana.cw

Date of application: 4 February 2011

Nationality: Brazilian

Visa type: subclass 309 Spouse visa 

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Brasilia Embassy)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, submitted one week before application.

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes, with application (Brazilian police checks) 

Date CO assigned: 10 February 2011

Interview at Brasilia’s embassy: 20 April 2011

Date visa granted: email 11 July 2011

 Good luck, everybody!


----------



## halima

Date of application:11/04/2011
Nationality:Ugandan 
Visa type:300 prospective marriage
Off shore / onshoreff shore Nairobi Kenya 
Medicals submitted:19th may 2011
Police clearance: 5th may 2011
Date CO assigned.18/04/2011 ( I came to learn she nolonger works for d embassy late on June 2011..I dnt know if I have a new Co.
Interview.not yet
Date visa granted: still waiting

Almost four months down d road en praying that ma visa comes out before December..ma wedding is on dec 4th


----------



## david&marilen

Date of application:Feb 10,2011

Nationality:Filipino

Visa type:Subclass 300

Offshore/onshoreffshore(Manila)

Medicals submitted (yes/no):yes Dec 15,2010

Police check submitted (yes/no):yes

Date CO assigned:March 14,2011

Date visa granted:VISA GRANTED JULY 25,2011..GOT EMAIL FROM MY CO!THANKS 
__________________


----------



## Aussiegirl:o)

*Visa approved!!!!*



Aussiegirl:o) said:


> Date of application: April 18th 2011
> 
> Nationality: Australian - Husband is American
> 
> Visa type: 309 (application recieved April 18th 2011) 10 years Married 3 children, been living in the USA since 2002
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore (lodged at washington DC)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes 2 weeks after application submitted
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes upfront with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: April 18th 2011
> 
> Date visa granted: Still waiting impatiently also
> __________________


VISA GRANTED 25th July 2011, No contact from case manager called several times to check on it always said had everything they needed! woohooo so happy )


----------



## 4everblue

david&marilen said:


> Date of application:Feb 10,2011
> 
> Nationality:Filipino
> 
> Visa type:Subclass 300
> 
> Offshore/onshoreffshore(Manila)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no):yes Dec 15,2010
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no):yes
> 
> Date CO assigned:March 14,2011
> 
> Date visa granted:VISA GRANTED JULY 25,2011..GOT EMAIL FROM MY CO!THANKS
> __________________


wow! congratulation *david&marilen*..


----------



## Bam45

Date of application: 18th April 2011

Nationality: Portuguese

Visa type: Prospective Marriage Visa (Subclass 300)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Madrid 

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No

Police check submitted (yes/no): Requested on 19th July - sent 26th July 2011 - Delivered 2nd August 2011

Date CO assigned: 30th June 2011

Date visa granted: ----- 

The waiting game is now up to 5 months since the visa was initially submitted. For those who have been complaining about not seeing their loved one for 3 months, I should let you know that me and my Fiancée have been apart since the 30th of November 2010 ( around 3pm...  ) So it can be worse, don't give in just yet. 

It's interesting to see how their recommendations in the booklet specifically mention not to submit the medicals or police check before they're requested, and yet so many people do it and it actually makes things easier and faster. Guess it teaches a lesson to those following the red tape. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## noomayz

Date of application: 18 July 2011

Nationality: Applicant Thai // Sponsor Australian born 

Visa type: 820/801 De facto 3 years relationship

Offshore/onshore: On Shore - Sydney office

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes with the application

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes (Thai/AUS) with the application

Date CO assigned: - 

Date visa granted: 26 July 2011 !!! 5 working days 

*** Granted Bridging Visa on the day i lodged application no further communication until the email of TR granted***

I prepared everything myself from the information around especially here so happy to help if anyone have question relate to my case


----------



## augenblick

Date of application: 27th May 2011

Nationality: Ukrainian

Visa type: Prospective Marriage Visa (300)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Moscow)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): 6th July 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application 

Date CO assigned: 27th May 2011

Interview: 14th July (by phone)

Date visa granted: ???


We have given a strong application with all documents included (they haven't requested any extra documents yet) and have been told it is a 6-7 month wait for the visa  (and the service standard set by the Australian Government is 12 months!) ... Would be faster and cheaper to come illegally by boat


----------



## nighstar

*Onshore Partner Visa App - Brisbane*

*Date of application:* July 27th, 2011
*Nationality:* American
*Visa type:* Partner Visa Subclass 820/801 (De facto)
*Offshore/onshore:* Onshore (Brisbane, in person)
*Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes, with application 07/27/11.
*Police check submitted (yes/no):*
Australian National PCC: Yes, with application 07/27/11.
American FBI Background Check: No; submitted application 06/29/11, still no results.
Japanese PCC: No; submitted application 06/30/11, still no results.
*Date CO assigned:* 
*Date visa granted:*

having been told by DIAC previously that applying in person for a Partner Visa on the day that your current visa expires is ok (provided you meet the 12 month requirement, of course), i applied for a (De facto) Partner Visa Subclass 820/801 today in person at the Brisbane processing center. the wait was kind of long, but in the end everything went smoothly. the guy who accepted my application congratulated me on how well it was put together (all thanks to this forum!) and he issued me a Bridging Visa A with a grant letter on the spot. 

even though i applied for all of my PCCs (3!) in advance, i wish i had applied for the US and Japanese ones sooner as they take 2+ months to be processed.... i am now afraid that my visa application will go to the bottom of a very large pile of applications simply because i'm missing those two documents, regardless of having everything else.  *sigh*

upon asking about work limitations, i was very much encouraged to apply to have my 6 month per employer work limitation removed via Form 1005. he made it sound like getting the work restriction removed would be a piece of cake.... i'm now considering it. having been told that the current processing time is 9~12 months, better job prospects (ie. no restrictions) during that time would be nice!

goodluck everyone! hopefully 9~12 months from now i'll not only have a new visa but i'll still retain my sanity.


----------



## Wombat11

Wombat11 said:


> Date of application: July 22nd 2011
> 
> Nationality: USA
> 
> Visa type: 309/100
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore, Washington DC
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): No, was told to wait
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): No, was told to wait
> 
> Date CO assigned:
> 
> Date visa granted:


Date of application: July 22nd 2011

Nationality: USA

Visa type: 309/100

Offshore/onshore: Offshore, Washington DC

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No
_Medicals requested 7/28/2011, submitted 8/1/2011_
Police check submitted (yes/no): No
_Police check requested 7/28/11_
_Applied for State (7/27/11, recieved 8/1/2011) & FBI (7/28/11 currently the FBI states 8 week processing time)_ 
Date CO assigned: 7/28/11
Date visa granted:

I honestly believe that the BEST idea is to front load your application and ignore the 'guidelines' about waiting, the processing time at least in the DC office seems to be very fast. I anticipate now that we'll be delayed by the lack of FBI check, frankly its pretty bad that it takes them 13-16 weeks to process something so simple (contacted them today, they state 8 weeks), very excited though its just become very real very fast.


----------



## kirsty

*Partner (subclass 309) with dual citizenship*

Date of application: 18 March 2011

Nationality: Brazilian and Italian. Application made from Italy (since our residency is there).

Visa type: Partner (subclass 309)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Berlin)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No (as requested on Germany embassy website)

Police check submitted (yes/no): For Italy, yes (because we were leaving), for Brazil, no (as requested on Germany embassy website)

Date CO assigned: Not yet. We are getting worried as others on this thread have applied to the Berlin embassy after us, and had visas and granted or at least case officers assigned.

Date visa granted: Not yet


----------



## bruceoz

bruceoz said:


> Date of Application: Sent to Santiago, Chile 28/01/2011
> Nationality: Colombian
> Visa type: Spouse (Married) Temporary Visa ( Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100)
> Offshore/Onshore: Offshore
> Medicals Submitted (yes/no) Yes , 25/03/2011
> Police Check Submitted (yes/no) yes, sent with application
> Date CO assigned: 13/02/2011
> Date visa granted: 29/07/2011
> 
> Similar to poster above, but about a few months ahead. I think we are close now, good luck.


Well finally visas arrived today.. Just a sense of relief that the waiting is finally over. Hang in there folks the wait is worth it. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Aniel

*got it!*

*Date of application: 26.02.2011 (had only 3 days to prep application, so police or health check, but I gave dates when I will post it)

Nationality: polish

Visa type: Partner

Offshore/onshore: onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Appointment booked for 3 days after application

Police check submitted **(yes/no)**: no

Date CO assigned: 03.06.2011 further documentation requested: proof of living together in Australia ( my bank statement and medicare statement for my partner). All sent on 07.06

Date visa granted:* 08.06.2010
__________________[/QUOTE]
I was visiting Australia with my Partner just to see if we will like it and keeping our options open. 
As my 3 moths tourist visa was due to expire, we decided to stay and I had only 3 days to prep the application! Some documents were missing, but I gave dates when I will send them. having online bank statements and online bills and a lot of things scanned on email (my archive!) helped a lot. We have been together for 3.5y adn living for 2.5. We have had joint bank account for last 1.5year, we also have a car on my name and insurance for both of us (1.5y). we have been moving quite a lot, and staying with friends/ sharing houses and finally renting- so I had attach a lot of extra documents to proof our addresses like bank statements, some bills , payslips. I followed their list and wrote like a school thesis: chapters and bulletpoints. I numered all the evidence and for example:
We have joint bank account since 01.05. 2009
- See attached _Document number 1a ' XXX Bank account statement with names A nad B'_ dated 01.05.2010
I clearly marked all documents with numbers and titles to make it easier to follow.
I also scanned few photos (maybe 6) and embedded them into the statement 'history of relationship'- a photo with friends on holiday, a Christams photos with both families etc.

I tried to keep it short and simple, as noone has time to read hundreds of pages.

Good luck!


----------



## ClaireBear

Date of application: 2nd May 2011

Nationality: British

Visa type: De Facto Visa

Offshore/onshore: Onshore Sydney

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes Frontloaded

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes AFP & UK

Date CO assigned: Not as yet

Date visa granted: Not as yet


----------



## francesco_totti

*Mine took 5 working days to get approved! *

Date of application: Wednesday 6 July 2011

Nationality: British

Visa type: De-facto - Subclass 820

Onshore: Sydney

Medicals submitted: Yes

Police checks submitted: Yes (UK, Italian, Australian)

Date CO assigned: ???

Date visa granted: Tuesday 12 July 2011


----------



## lilou2010

*granted after a lot of calls*

visa 300
french
date of application 24/01/11
sent to Berlin but mantained in Madrid
case officer april 2011
*visa granted 29/07/11 so happy after all this months *

I applied originally for a defacto visa in august 2010 but have to withdrawing because i didn t have all the requirements but use all the police checks and health checks for the visa 300 my NOIM was planning on a 5/08 and was all the time calling the immigration since fews months cos i never had any contact with my case officer I tried harder last week, I was worried 6 months no news even an email, call the immi got the proper email of my case officer, sent fews email nothing called again 3 times the immigration on friday, got a call from my case officer, told me ome documents are about to expired 1st documents beginning of august, asked me fews questions about my relation asked me if i sent every proofs of my de facto relation and told me he can grant my visa but have 1 week to enter in australia. I was really happy, but surprised to have to leave that quick after all this waiting months

if i didn t do it I will have to stay more time and start evrything again, my case is probably different but i m sure if you push them a little bite it could be worth it

good luck to you


----------



## halima

halima said:


> Date of application:11/04/2011
> Nationality:Ugandan
> Visa type:300 prospective marriage
> Off shore / onshoreff shore Nairobi Kenya
> Medicals submitted:19th may 2011
> Police clearance: 5th may 2011
> Date CO assigned.18/04/2011 ( I came to learn she nolonger works for d embassy late on June 2011..I dnt know if I have a new Co.
> Interview.not yet
> Date visa granted: still waiting
> 
> Almost four months down d road en praying that ma visa comes out before December..ma wedding is on dec 4th


Yahooooo ....just got ma visa granted.almost 5months of waiting.didnt know I had a CO...no interview...no contact from embassy only wen they asked for ma Medicals and police check..
Will be flying back to cold Melbourne in 3weeks time.Allah is great.


----------



## yLLij2010

*Date of application:* 22 - July - 2011, got an acknowledgment letter 25th of July

*Nationality:* Filipino

*Visa type:* Spouse visa - subclass 309

*Offshore/onshore:* Offshore
*
Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes, included in my application

*Police check submitted (yes/no):* Yes, included as well

*Date CO assigned:* still waiting

*Date visa granted:* patiently waiting


----------



## tabet91

*Hmmm? Could this be good?*

Date of application: 1st June 2010.
Nationality: Lebanese
Visa type: Partner visa
Offshore/onshore: Offshore
Medicals submitted: Yes 
Police check submitted: Yes
TIMELINE
1-6-2010- lodged application
July 2010- Completed all medicals

One year later...
3-08-2011
CO called my husband asking a few more questions about our marriage, she also asked if he can do another Police check as the 1st one would expire.

My name is Diana T. and my husband an I applied for a partner visa last year, and haven't heard anything till today. Our CO called and asked my husband a few more questions about our marriage, she also asked if he can do another Police check as the 1st one would expire soon. She said to bring it in on Friday (5-8-10) and she should get back to us within 3-4 weeks.


----------



## blitzu

Date of application: 08/08/2011 , (Credit Card charged 09/08/2011)

Nationality: Mexican (Wife), I'm a New Zealander

Visa type: 820/801 Spouse

Offshore/onshore: Onshore (Sydney)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes (with app)

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (With app) 

Date CO assigned: Waiting

Date visa granted: Waiting

** Edit : Missed including the dreaded form 80 on original : Recieved at immigration 16th August 2011


----------



## SarahM

My husband's visa was just granted 

*Date of application:* 12th July 2011

*Nationality:* Myself = Australian sponsor. Applicant = French, Married

*Visa type:* Partner Visa: Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 820 and 801)

*Offshore/onshore:* Onshore - Melbourne

*Medicals submitted (yes/no)*: Yes, with application

*Police check submitted (yes/no)*: Yes, French and Australian

*Date CO assigned: ---
*
*Date visa granted *: 8th August 2011


----------



## chrissy

date application submitted : march 9, 2011
acknowledgement application received : march 14, 2011
nationality: filipino
visa type: pmv subclass 300 offshore (manila)
medical submitted : yes with the application
police check submitted: yes with the application
CO assigned: not yet, still waiting for an email or phone call
visa granted: 11th August 2011

received an email that my visa is granted today...exactly 4 months and 27 days... God is sooooooo good...
for all who are waiting for their visas, keep praying and be positive...


----------



## hiimjones

Date of application: 10th August 2011

Nationality: I'm from Sweden, she's an eligible new zealand citizen, Married

Visa type: Partner Visa: Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 820 and 801)

Offshore/onshore: Onshore - Perth

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No, will be sent in next week.

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, Swedish, AFP next week, got the results yesterday

Date CO assigned: waiting

Date visa granted: waiting

Guy we talked to when lodging said everything looked fine and that we did a good job putting the application together etc, said it would probably take 2-4 months until we heard something. Sounds good anyway, so now we just have to wait.

Oh and congrats Sarah, that was quick! 

hoping for something similar for us, even though they didn't get the medicals/AFP-check when we lodged, but seeing as we lodged it two days ago and they'll have the afp/medical next week it might not make a difference. I'll let everyone know when it's approved!


----------



## catherine

Date of application: 29/03/2011 

Nationality: Chinese (partner aussie citizen)

Visa type: 820/801 Partner

Offshore/onshore: Onshore(In person at sydney CBD office)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No (just booked, will take on 19/8/2011)

Police check submitted (yes/no): China Yes, AFP not yet

Date CO assigned: Waiting

Date visa granted: Waiting


----------



## Russ

Date of application: 29th June - 29/06

Nationality: Australian (partner is Canadian)

Visa type: PMV 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - AHC in Ottowa

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No - requested on the 13th August -13/08

Police check submitted (yes/no): No - requested on the 13th August - 13/08

Date CO assigned: Waiting

Date visa granted: Waiting


----------



## honeytree

*Lodged last tuesday - crossing fingers for a fast reply*

Date of application: 9th August 2011

Nationality: FRENCH - sponsor: AU citizen

Visa type: 820

Offshore/onshore: ONSHORE SYDNEY OFFICE (DOWNSTAIRS : they refused to let us apply with a consultant upstairs,  although I know someone personnally - who did it last week in person + immigration consultant lady we saw the previous friday on level 2 confirmed us we could apply in person with her )

Medicals submitted (yes/no): YES with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): YES, with application: France, UK, NZ, AFP + form 80

Date payment taken: 16th of August 2011 / Reception of "Acknowledgement of partner visa Application" on 18th of August 2011, mentionning an average processing time of 9 month.

Date CO assigned: Waiting

Date visa granted: Waiting


----------



## tripster

Date of application: 17/06/2011

Nationality of Sponsor (me): Australian

Nationality of Prospective Spouse: Chinese 

Visa type: Prospective Marriage Sub-class 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Australian consulate in Guangzhou

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes (submitted at request of consulate after application)

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (With app)

Date CO assigned: CO assigned on date of lodgement and my fiancee was interviewed on the same day

Date visa granted: 2/08/2011 (6 weeks from the time of lodgement!)

Needless to say we are over the moon that my fiance's Visa was granted so quickly. We can only assume it was because we put together such a meticulous and compelling application (the fact that I am a lawyer probably helped with that!)


----------



## yusree

Date of application: 21/07/2011

Nationality of Sponsor (me): Australian

Nationality of Wife: Chinese

Visa type: Sub-class 309/100

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Australian consulate in Guangzhou

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes (submitted after application)

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (With app)

Date CO assigned: CO assigned on date of lodgement and my wife was interviewed on the same day

Date visa granted: WAITING


----------



## xxxxxxxsera

*Date of application:* 4th April 2011

*Nationality:* United States of America - _(I am my husbands sponsor and Australian born and bred)._

*Visa type:* Partner temporary visa (subclass 820) and permanent visa (subclass 801)

*Offshore/onshore:* Onshore - _Lodged in Melbourne in person._

*Medicals submitted (yes/no):* No. _Had medical in the US for WHV less than 12 months before lodging spouse visa. - Unsure if another medical is required._

*Police check submitted (yes/no):* Yes. _USA FBI check._

*Date CO assigned:* N/A - _Phoned immigration last week and was advised nothing had progressed yet._

*Date visa granted:* N/A

We submitted my husbands application with significant evidence to support our relationship and about 6 statutory declarations from his family in the States and mine here. We were informed by the woman who took our application that it would take at least 8-9 months to be assigned to a CO. She was most unhelpful and we had to pry information from her as to what would happen next, etc. I'm hoping we hear some good news soon!


----------



## cele

Date of application: 21 March 2011

Nationality: Kenyan

Visa type: PMV 309

Offshore/onshore: Off shore, in person in Nairobi Office, Kenya

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, 9th June 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes, with application

Date CO assigned: I bet on submission????????

Date visa granted: Waiting
__________________


----------



## yichen

Date of application: 16/8/2011
Nationality: Taiwan
Visa type: Partner visa 820
Offshore/onshore: Onshore-PERTH
Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes with app
Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes with app ( both Taiwan and Australia)
Date CO assigned: 16/8/11
Date visa granted: Waiting........

Just saw the processing time around 6-9 months in the form they sent to me ... but surprisly I saw the CO's name on the from already...is that a good sign we got signed a CO in the beginning?? Good luck for us......


----------



## savage

*Visa granted!!!*



savage said:


> *Date of application*: 04/19/2011
> 
> *Nationality:* Canadian
> 
> *Visa type:* Spouse visa
> 
> *Offshore/onshore:* Offshore
> 
> *Medicals submitted (yes/no)*: Yes
> 
> *Police check submitted* (yes/no): Yes
> 
> *Date CO assigned*: waiting... received letter in mail with file number and acknowledgement that they received my application and charged credit card.
> 
> *Date visa granted*: waiting


Well it's been a very long an impatient 4 months while we waited for the email, but it was granted TODAY!! No questions, no interview, just an email 4 months to the day from my CO advising that I have been granted the visa. WOOHOO!!!! Updated timeline is in my signature.


----------



## Daniel15

Daniel15 said:


> I guess I'd better add my girlfriend's timeline
> 
> Date of application: Sent 5th July 2011 via USPS Express Mail, arrived in Washington DC on 6th July 2011
> 
> Nationality: USA
> 
> Visa type: Offshore De-Factor Partner (subclass 309)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Washington USA
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): No
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Australian and FBI, waiting on state police check
> 
> Date CO assigned: 15th July 2011 in confirmation email, haven't gotten CO's contact details yet.
> 
> Date visa granted: Not yet


Updates: State police check was sent 3rd August 2011 and medicals were done on 19th August 2011


----------



## Ginger

Ginger said:


> Originally Posted by Ginger View Post
> Date of application: 8 Sept 2010 (Manila)
> 
> Nationality: Filipino
> 
> Visa type: Prospective Marriage 300
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, fiance had TB so rigorous tests done and she passed
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): The embassy sent a letter requesting Singapore police clearance, as she lived there for >1 yr in the last 10. We had a freind go and request this from the Singapore police on 20 Oct 2010 and found out that on 18 Oct the Singapore police will no longer issue Certificates of No Crimincal Conviction to NON-SINGAPORE CITIZENS.
> 
> We sent all the relevant links and explanation back to the embassy and the CO passed it on to Canberra for a decision given it is a material policy change by the Singaporean and impacts character assessment protocol ...
> 
> Date CO assigned: Immediately
> 
> Date visa granted: Pending ...
> Update (23 Jan 11): Have submitted Stat Dec in early Dec and still have not heard a peep out of the CO ... coming up for 5 months since paperwork was submitted
> 
> VISA GRANTED ON 3 March 11 which is a few days shy of six months. I got so fed up waiting that I rang DIAC's complaints line and the customer service officer opened up my fiance's file and found out that everything had been approved just before Xmas. She said it was odd the file hadn't been finalised. Anyhow, net result is that afternoon my fiance gets a call from the agent saying that the CO had called to say the green light had been given. I think sometime, when justified, like six month mark, there is no harm making some noise. I think it got a result - we're now so happy we can move on.
> 
> Hang in there for those still waiting ... its a fab feeling once your partner's visa is approved.


++++++++++++ PARTNER 820/801 VISA - ONSHORE +++++++

We got married on 5 May 2011 and then lodged the application for the 820/801 visa on 26 May 2011, using an agent.

We got a reply within 5 days requesting pictures of our actual wedding day and proof of address, which we sent back within 2 days.

VISA GRANTED on 28 June 2011 - a month later. This is good for two years and then we just need to apply for the 801, which is usually a formality as long as the marriage is still good.

Lessons: Use a good agent, make sure all documents up to scratch and be patient.

Best wishes to those still going through the waiting process.


----------



## leah

Date of application: 07/08/2011

Nationality: American

Visa type: Defacto visa (we asked to be considered for a permanent visa as we've been living together over 3 years).

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: Name and case number sent to us in an email on July 26th, 2011

Date visa granted: waiting


----------



## nighstar

*Update: Full Working Rights Granted*



nighstar said:


> *Date of application:* July 27th, 2011
> *Nationality:* American
> *Visa type:* Partner Visa Subclass 820/801 (De facto)
> *Offshore/onshore:* Onshore (Brisbane, in person)
> *Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes, with application 07/27/11.
> *Police check submitted (yes/no):*
> Australian National PCC: Yes, with application 07/27/11.
> American FBI Background Check: No; submitted application 06/29/11, still no results.
> Japanese PCC: No; submitted application 06/30/11, still no results.
> *Date CO assigned:*
> *Date visa granted:*
> 
> having been told by DIAC previously that applying in person for a Partner Visa on the day that your current visa expires is ok (provided you meet the 12 month requirement, of course), i applied for a (De facto) Partner Visa Subclass 820/801 today in person at the Brisbane processing center. the wait was kind of long, but in the end everything went smoothly. the guy who accepted my application congratulated me on how well it was put together (all thanks to this forum!) and he issued me a Bridging Visa A with a grant letter on the spot.
> 
> even though i applied for all of my PCCs (3!) in advance, i wish i had applied for the US and Japanese ones sooner as they take 2+ months to be processed.... i am now afraid that my visa application will go to the bottom of a very large pile of applications simply because i'm missing those two documents, regardless of having everything else.  *sigh*
> 
> upon asking about work limitations, i was very much encouraged to apply to have my 6 month per employer work limitation removed via Form 1005. he made it sound like getting the work restriction removed would be a piece of cake.... i'm now considering it. having been told that the current processing time is 9~12 months, better job prospects (ie. no restrictions) during that time would be nice!
> 
> goodluck everyone! hopefully 9~12 months from now i'll not only have a new visa but i'll still retain my sanity.


*UPDATE:*

*Application:* Form 1005 - Request to change work rights on bridging visa
*Date submitted:* 08/18/2011(in person @ Brisbane Visa Processing Center)
*Date granted:* 08/23/2011 (via phone; letter to be sent via snailmail)

on Aug. 18th i applied in person at the Brisbane Processing Center to have the "8547 EMPLOYER WORK LIMIT" condition removed from my Bridging Visa A. the condition came from the WHV (Subclass 462) that i had been on at the time of applying for a Partner Visa (820/801). after finally making it through a long line just to get to the reception desk, we (me & my partner) were then incorrectly given a ticket to wait in another long line to hand in the application. what SHOULD have happened (according to the immigration officer with whom i eventually spoke) is reception should have taken the application and sent it to the Partner Visa Dept. we should never have had to wait in that second line which resulted in us being there for over 2 hours. in way of apology, the immigration officer that we finally spoke to after the 2 hour wait said that he would mark my application as "URGENT". whether or not this helped my application get granted i do not know, but i received a phone call today saying that it had been granted and i'm super happy! 

*what i included in the application:*
- completed form 1005
- copy of latest bank statements from my accounts, my partner's accounts and our joint accounts.
- spreadsheet detailing our estimated weekly/monthly expenses compared to my partner's income.
- copies of 2 recent bills

so to those wondering, YES it is possible to get your work rights/limitations/conditions changed while on a Bridging Visa waiting for a Partner Visa! the application is *free*, so it can't hurt to try applying. goodluck!


----------



## tickledpink

tickledpink said:


> Date of application: 8th April 2011 they took the money and we received the email
> 
> Visa type: Partner 309/100
> 
> Nationality: I am Aussie and Husband is Maltese
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Lodged in Berlin
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Not yet
> 
> Police check submitted: Yes, with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: Waiting, hopefully not much longer
> 
> Date visa granted: Waiting!


We were assigned a C/O yesterday, 22nd August. She asked my husband to go for his medical and xray, He will be going tomorrow. Hopefully it won't be long now for visa to be granted.


----------



## Missing my wife

Missing my wife said:


> Date of application: July 18,2010
> 
> Nationality: SUDAN
> 
> Visa type: 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore -Cairo,Egypt
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes a week after lodgement of application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no):Yes with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: Sep 21, 2010
> 
> Date visa granted: Still Waiting .....
> 
> __________________


Updates : 22 August 2011 - I was called today by my CO and asked to undergo a new medical tests and make a new local police check as the ones I did already were expired.

TODAY 25 August 2011 - VISA GRANTED (They called me and told me no need to undergo the new medical tests) - ONE YEAR -ONE MONTH & 7 DAYS. 
I want to take this opportunity to send my special greetings and thanks to Mike the creator of this thread,it has been a great help and support to me.
Thanks and best of luck to you all.


----------



## ana_aus

*Subclass 309 Timeline*

We got married in March 2011 in India. You may be interested in our timeline:

Nationality:Wife Indian

Visa type: Spouse Visa (309)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore Delhi

Date of application: 1 June 2011.

Medicals submitted: Yes

Police check submitted: Done Not submitted

Date CO assigned: Not assigned 

Date visa granted: Still waiting

Information my wife got mentioned that CO will be assigned in 8 weeks, but till day no notification. She contacted AHC Delhi and received a reply that ; paper work has been received but will CO will contact her once assigned to her case.

Is this normal that even after 12 weeks we are waiting for a CO to be assigned?

Lack of communication is so painful and anxiety is on the rise.


----------



## zacky512

Date of application: 25th August 2011

Nationality: Chinese (Applicant) Australian (Sponsor)

Visa type: Date of application: De Facto Partner Visa: Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 820 and 801)

Offshore/onshore: Onshore, Melbourne

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes with application

Date CO assigned: Waiting

Date visa granted: Waiting


----------



## moveforward

I would like to announce an update to our timeline management features on the site.

We now have our timeline grids live where members can view each others timeline information on one page which can be refined with many filter options. Have a look here:

View All Family & Spouse Applications
View All Skilled and Work Applications

CLICK HERE to create your immigration timeline and be added to the grid now. Once created you will have your own unique forum signature - like one shown below - to use here and on other sites.

​


----------



## Missing my wife

Missing my wife said:


> Updates : 22 August 2011 - I was called today by my CO and asked to undergo a new medical tests and make a new local police check as the ones I did already were expired.


TODAY 25 August 2011 - VISA GRANTED (They called me) - ONE YEAR -ONE MONTH & 7 DAYS. 
I want to take this opportunity to send my special greetings and thanks to Mike the creator of this thread,it has been a great help and support to me.
Thanks and best of luck to you all.


----------



## Mike'n'Me

Date of application: 28th March 2011

Nationality: Canadian

Visa type: PMV 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): 12th August 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): 28th March 2011

Date CO assigned: approx 10th August 2011.
More info requested, Medicals for kids and copies of their birth certs. (didn't realize they are still needed even if we are not applying for the kids too) 

Date visa granted: Visa granted 14 Sept 2011  
__________________


----------



## lalap19

Date of application: June 08th 2011 (directly to ASPC in Adelaide)

Nationality: Venezuelan

Visa type: Spouse inclusion in a previously granted SIR 495 VISA (Subsequent applicant)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore on paper (online application not possible for this case)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, lodged in Sydney on August 12th 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application (Venezuelan)

Date CO assigned: September 22th 2011

Interview: not requested.

Date visa granted: Still waiting


----------



## Angelwings28f

Date of application: August 23 2011 

Nationality: Filipino

Visa type: 309/100 Spouse Visa

Offshore/onshore: OffShore on paper (Cebu City, Philippines)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): No

Date CO assigned: Still waiting

Date visa granted: Still waiting


----------



## Trev1123

Trev1123 said:


> *Date of application:* Sending off on the 12th April 2011 (tomorrow)
> _Recieved by migration branch, aussie high commission 13th April 2011_
> *Nationality:* British
> 
> *Visa type:* Partner migration 309/100
> 
> *Offshore/onshore:* Offshore
> *
> Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes - Completed 31st march 2011
> 
> *Police check submitted (yes/no):* Yes - Both UK and Australian
> 
> *Date CO assigned:* 20th April 2011 - _more info required but not much_
> 
> *Date visa granted:* 26th August 2011 - Heading over within the next couple of weeks, Kepp your chin up people, its a daunting time waiting for that all important email but its worth the wait when it comes through


just an update to say my visa has been granted.


----------



## catherine

catherine said:


> Date of application: 29/03/2011
> 
> Nationality: Chinese (partner aussie citizen)
> 
> Visa type: 820/801 Partner
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore(In person at sydney CBD office)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): No (just booked, will take on 19/8/2011)
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): China Yes, AFP not yet
> 
> Date CO assigned: Waiting
> 
> Date visa granted: Waiting


update:
Briding visa B application submitted on 26/8/2011 with the reason of visiting my parents with my partner together. Got a call from immi office this arvo saying bvb was granted.


----------



## missfeefa

missfeefa said:


> Date of application: 24th May 2010.
> 
> Nationality: Me - Australian/Italian. Husband - Algerian.
> 
> Visa type: Partner visa 309 (Married).
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - Completed in Australia while here on tourist visa.
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - For Algerian. Still waiting for Malaysian Check.
> 
> Date CO assigned: Not sure - I think a week?
> 
> Date visa granted: Hopefully not more that the 3-6 months they've suggested!


Visa was APPROVED this Monday 29th August!!! After 15 months of waiting!

My husband is in Algeria and our officer asked us urgently for a new police clearance. My husband couriered them to me and my dad hand delivered them to our officer in KL on Monday morning. By that afternoon our officer emailed over our letter.

I'm so excited and can't wait for my husband to be back so we can start our life together! Thanks so much for all the support on this forum


----------



## west49th

Date of application: 26/08/2011
Nationality: British partner, Aussie citizen sponsoring. Together for five years, living as defacto for two.
Visa type: Subclass 309
Offshore/onshore: Offshore – London. Presented in person at Australia House, payment taken straight away.
Medicals submitted (yes/no): No
Police check submitted (yes/no): No
Date CO assigned: Waiting
Date visa granted: Waiting.

I was told that it would take 10 business days for a CO to be assigned, and about 6 months for a visa to be granted. I guess it might take a little longer applying this time of the year as it's only 4 months till Christmas.


----------



## rsiaue

*I have edited this post so that people won't get confused. The poster didn't put the year. 13/08 refers to the 13th day of the 8th month (August). The application was obviously made in 2011 but they've only put day/month and not the year.*



Russ said:


> Date of application: 29th June - 29/06/11
> 
> Nationality: Australian (partner is Canadian)
> 
> Visa type: PMV 300
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - AHC in Ottowa
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): No - requested on the 13th August -13/08/11
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): No - requested on the 13th August - 13/08/11
> 
> Date CO assigned: Waiting
> 
> Date visa granted: Waiting


----------



## Freak

*A very good day*

*Date of application*: 19 May 2011

*Nationality*: Applicant: Filipino - Sponsor: Australian

*Visa type*: Partner Provisional - subclass 309

*Offshore/onshore*: Offshore. V.I.A Makati

*Medicals submitted (yes/no)*: Yes - 20 May 2011

*Police check submitted (yes/no)*: Yes, NBI Clearance

*Date CO assigned*: Never received email stating Case Officer assigned.

*Date visa granted*: 01 September 2011.

My first post, but long time reader of these forums.

Awesome news. My wife got her Visa granted today. Only 3 months and 13 days wait. Fantastic.

We did not use an agent. We took our time with the visa application. I guess we completed the application over 5 weeks. I believe this was a very important factor why our application was granted in a short time.

We only received 3 emails from the Immigration department.
1. They received her visa submission.
2. They received her medical tests/results.
3. Visa granted.

No email saying a Case Officer was assigned. No request for interview.

A great day.

Thanks again to many people here for the information you have provided.


----------



## west49th

Date of application: 26/08/2011
Nationality: British partner, Aussie citizen sponsoring. Together for five years, living as defacto for two.
Visa type: Subclass 309
Offshore/onshore: Offshore - London. Presented in person at Australia House, payment taken straight away.
Medicals submitted (yes/no): No
Police check submitted (yes/no): No
Date CO assigned: Waiting
Date visa granted: Waiting.

I was told that it would take 10 business days for a CO to be assigned, and about 6 months for a visa to be granted. I guess it might take a little longer applying this time of the year as it's only 4 months till Christmas.[/QUOTE]

CO already assigned! We've been sent a request for police & medical clearances.



west49th said:


> Date of application: 26/08/2011
> Nationality: British partner, Aussie citizen sponsoring. Together for five years, living as defacto for two.
> Visa type: Subclass 309
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - London. Presented in person at Australia House, payment taken straight away.
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): No
> Police check submitted (yes/no): No
> Date CO assigned: 01/09/2011
> Date visa granted: Waiting.


----------



## pilot

*update*

Date of application: 4 of April 2011

Visa type: Partner Visa Subclass 309

Nationality: Croatian

Offshore/onshore: offshore Berlin

Medicals submitted (yes/no): not yet

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes together with the application.

Date CO assigned: 19.07.2011.

02.09.2011. asked to do my medical

Date visa granted: Still waiting


----------



## eshadlow

Date of application: 02/09/2011

Nationality: Canadian

Visa type: 801/820 Defacto Partner Visa

Offshore/onshore: Onshore, Melbourne (in person)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes 02/09/2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes 02/09/2011

Date CO assigned: Not yet

Date visa granted: Not yet


----------



## Tuatha

Tuatha said:


> Hi all!
> 
> *Date of application: * 27/08/2010
> 
> *Nationality:* Italian
> 
> *Visa type: * Partner Visa: Onshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 820 and 801)
> 
> *Offshore/onshore: * Onshore, Sydney (Parramatta office)
> 
> *Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes, with application
> *
> Police check submitted (yes/no):* Yes, with application
> 
> *Date CO assigned:* Never notified.
> *
> Date visa granted:* 30 August 2011


When I was about to lose all my hopes, my visa has finally been granted. It took one year and three days!!!
Since I've been living with my partner for almost 5 years, I was granted the permanent residency straight away, but it was a long wait nevertheless!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## caiza

*De facto application in Berlin*

Date of application: 24.08.2011

Nationality: German

Visa type: de facto

Offshore/onshore: offshore (in Berlin)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: 29.08.2011

Date visa granted: 
__________________


----------



## waiting4mydutchie

*PMV from The Netherlands*

My fiance is in The Netherlands and i am in Australia. He has applied for a PMV and we are playing the waiting game. Hopefully it wont be too much longer, i havent seen him for 10 months and i really want to spend Christmas together...

Application lodged: 16/5/11

Nationality: He is Dutch, I'm Aussie.

Visa type: Prospective Marriage Visa - 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (in Berlin)

Date CO assigned: 10-10-11 (such a LONG wait)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): 13/1/12 (was told not to submit with application and to wait until requested)

Police check submitted (yes/no): 9/11/11 (was told not to submit with application and to wait until requested)

Date visa granted: FEB 3RD 2012!!!

We got an email today saying that they are currently processing applications lodged on and before 6/5/11. Ours should hopefully be soon!!
Congrats to everyone who has been approved and good luck to those who are waiting!!
_________________

My fiance's Visa has FINALLY been approved!!! 
It has taken such a long time, a lot longer than we expected and i cant believe he will be here soon! Happiest day of my life 
Don't give up hope, i know its the longest and most painful wait but it will all be worth it in the end!!


----------



## timmy

Date of application: 15th April 2011

Nationality: Applicant: Chinese - Sponsor: Australian

Visa type: Partner Provisional - subclass 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore Guangzhou, China

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, 15th April 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, 7th July 2011

Date CO assigned: Yes, 15th April and interview on the same day.

Date visa granted: 7th September 2011

SoOOoOOO Happy!!!  Finally can more away from the 'pause' on our lives and press the 'play' button! 

Hang in there everybody! Good luck with your applications!!


----------



## Happy1979

Happy1979 said:


> I've just heard 13th July '11 that I now have a case officer, and been informed that the Auckland office are currently processing applications submitted at the beginning of March  fingers crossed not too much longer!





Happy1979 said:


> Date of application: 31st March 2011
> 
> Nationality: UK
> 
> Visa type: PMV 300
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - submitted in person in Auckland, NZ
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): No
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: Still waiting :-(
> 
> Date visa granted: Still waiting :-(


13th July got case officer (may have been earlier, but this was when I asked)

26th August, asked to complete Form 80. Was told if I was in Auckland (where I submitted) I could just bring it in and my CO would finalise on the spot, but as I was in London and in no rush I submitted this on 31st August.

Visa granted today!!!!!! (8th September!)
exactly 5 months and 1 week - me=very happy and doing happy visa dance!


----------



## canadiangirl

Date of application: July 27, 2011

Nationality: Applicant: Canadian - Sponsor: Australian

Visa type: Partner Provisional - subclass 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Ottawa, Canada

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, requested by e-mail on August 16, 2011 -- sent in August 19, 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, requested by e-mail on August 16, 2011 -- sent in by Panel doc around August 29, 2011

Date CO assigned: still waiting....

Date visa granted: still waiting.............

Has anyone else out there applied in Canada recently? Is the wait time really looking like 6-9 months? And is it worthwhile to try and contact the High Commission in Ottawa to inquire about the progress of the visa? Any info would be greatly appreciated!

All the best to everyone who's going through the same thing as us right now!!


----------



## Scots Angie

*Prospective Spouse Visa Application*

Date of application: 28th July 2011

Nationality: UK

Visa type: Prospective Spouse

Offshore/onshore: Offshore UK

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): no Police Check requested by CO on 10th August 2011

Date CO assigned: 10th August 2011

Date visa granted: 
__________________

Have today received news that the police check has been received by my CO.

Am slightly worried as I am marrying my fiance on 14th January 2012 is anyone able to advise how long they waited for a PMV to be approved from the UK? Thanks


----------



## Julia Gardiner

*spouse visa timeline -- offshore in USA*

*Date of application*: Applied offshore to Aust Embassy in Washington DC, as were living in California
*Nationality:* USA -- my partner's Australian
*Visa type: *Spouse Temporary Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100)
*Offshore/onshore*: Offshore
*Medicals submitted: *Yes with application
*Police check submitted*: Yes for California and Australia (lived in Aus for 4 years for grad school) but FBI checks took about 2 months to process so they arrived a month after orginal application
*Date CO assigned:* 2011-05-27
*Date visa granted: *: 2011- 09-09!!

*TIMELINE*
2011-05-12: Application with medical checks and 2 of 3 police checks FedEx'd to D.C. 
2011-05-19: Received 6 month tourist visa for travel to Australia from US
2011-05-27: Case officer assigned
2011-06-10: FedEx receipt that FBI checks were sent to embassy in DC
2011-06-19: traveled (moved) to Australia with partner and son
2011-09-02: Email from case officer stating that visa is ready to grant and advising me to make arrangements to leave the country for 2 -4 business days and send her my travel details.
2011-09-03: forwarded case officer travel details, she confirmed visa would be granted while I was out of the country
2011-09-06: Departed for New Zealand 
2011-09-09: visa grant letter received!
2011-09-09: returned to Australia!!


----------



## miss c

Date of application: 17 January, 2011

Nationality: American

Visa type: Onshore Defacto Partner 820

Offshore/onshore: Onshore (Melbourne)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, in Feb 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, in Feb 2011

Date CO assigned: No idea, but he first contacted us on 8 Sept 2011 (after hours, worth mentioning)

Date visa granted: 9 September 2011!! Just about eight months in. Once our CO talked to us on the phone, we had an email saying the visa was granted less than 24 hours later.


----------



## chuckles989

Date of application: 1 August, 2011

Nationality: Taiwanese(Applicant), Aussie(Sponsor)

Visa type: Onshore Defacto Partner 820

Offshore/onshore: Onshore (Sydney)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, 1 August 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, 1 August 2011

Date CO assigned: 9 August 2011 got written letter from CO regarding details as a Temporary Visa Holder

Date visa granted: 9 August 2011 wasn't expect that quick at all!!! Originally thought it's gonna take at least 3-9 months. But it all came together now 

Have a quick question though. My student visa won't expire until March 2012. Am I still bound to the work restriction, or I am eligible to work as many hours as I want? 

Thank you.
Cheers.


----------



## pangenib

Date of application: 14-04-2011

Nationality:Nepal

Visa type: 309

Offshore/onshore: offshore India New Delhi

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: 13-06-2011

Date visa granted: 12-09-2011


----------



## xxxxxxxsera

sera said:


> Date of application: 4th April 2011
> 
> Nationality: United States of America - (I am my husbands sponsor and Australian born and bred).
> 
> Visa type: Partner temporary visa (subclass 820) and permanent visa (subclass 801)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore - Lodged in Melbourne in person.
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): No. Had medical in the US for WHV less than 12 months before lodging spouse visa. - Unsure if another medical is required.
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes. USA FBI check.
> 
> Date CO assigned: N/A - Phoned immigration last week and was advised nothing had progressed yet.
> 
> Date visa granted: N/A
> 
> We submitted my husbands application with significant evidence to support our relationship and about 6 statutory declarations from his family in the States and mine here. We were informed by the woman who took our application that it would take at least 8-9 months to be assigned to a CO. She was most unhelpful and we had to pry information from her as to what would happen next, etc. I'm hoping we hear some good news soon!


Applied for removal of work restrictions on BV-A (form 1005) week before last and had an email this morning saying our request was granted. Still no CO assigned which is very disappointing..


----------



## tickledpink

tickledpink said:


> We were assigned a C/O yesterday, 22nd August. She asked my husband to go for his medical and xray, He will be going tomorrow. Hopefully it won't be long now for visa to be granted.


My husbands visa was granted today, we're so happy. To top it off it's permanent. Will be making our way to Melbourne at the end of November. Thanks to all for your help!


----------



## Sidra

Originally Posted by Sidra 
Date of application: 25th May 2011

Nationality: Pakistani

Visa type: Student Visa TU 574

Offshore/onshore:Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Processing time: 12 weeks

Date visa granted: No, still waiting

I am slightly worried as 16 weeks have passed.... Have a question. As it is worthwhile to contact my Case Officer and ask about the progress of visa? and what should i write in mail particularly??


----------



## Toka

*Got the visa!!*

Visa granted today!! Our timeline:

Date of application: 30th June 2011

Nationality: Austria

Visa type: Spouse Visa 309/100

Offshore/onshore:Offshore, submitted in person at embassy

Medicals submitted (yes/no): 30th July (received approval 15th Aug for medicals)

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes, with application

Date visa granted: YES! 14th September 2011

2 and a half months!!! We'll be able to go in and pick up the visa next week, only question remains if we got the temp or perm one (we were eligible for perm as we've been together over 8 years) - guess there's one more update to come!

All the best to everyone still waiting and thank you to you all for your help and support!


----------



## Aussie-Canuck

*Visa granted!!!!!*

*Date of application:* 27/04/2011.....submitted in person at High Commission in Ottawa

*Nationality:* Canadian

*Visa type:* Prospective Marriage Visa

*Offshore/onshore:* Offshore

*Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes - Medical done on May 9th

*Police check submitted (yes/no):* Yes

*Date CO assigned:* No Idea. Confirmation letter received and credit card charged 27/04/2011

*Date visa granted:* September 14, 2011! Exactly 20 Weeks! 140 Days!

Hang tough, my fellow Canadians! Best of luck to everyone!

-Logan (in Canada for a bit longer) and Cathy


----------



## kanikap123

*Spouse visa Timeline*

Date of application: 15/09/2011 
(submitted in person at VFS Office, Delhi)

Nationality: Indian

Visa type: Partner visa (Subclass 309/100)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Medicals done on 15/09/2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with the application

Date CO assigned: 30th November 2011
More documents requested....police check certificate from the Regional Passport Office, 10 more wedding pics and my original passport....everything sent together on 2/12/2011
How long should it take for me to get the visa after submitting the passport???
/
/Date visa granted: WOOOOHOOOOOO GRANTED THE VISA TODAY.....08/02/2012...4 MONTHS AND 20 DAYS...

All the best to all those waiting.......


----------



## Mike'n'Me

Mike'n'Me said:


> Date of application: 28th March 2011
> 
> Nationality: Canadian
> 
> Visa type: PMV 300
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): 12th August 2011
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): 28th March 2011
> 
> Date CO assigned: approx 10th August 2011.
> More info requested, Medicals for kids and copies of their birth certs. (didn't realize they are still needed even if we are not applying for the kids too)
> 
> Date visa granted: Visa granted 14 Sept 2011
> __________________


Visa granted 2 days ago  still can't stop smiling


----------



## angelica

*TIMELINE SUBCLASS 300 prospective marriage visa*

Date of application: sent the papers to CHILE 7 Sept 2011 got to the embassy 12 sept 2011

Nationality:Colombian

Visa type: prospective marriage

Offshore/onshore: offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: 21 sept 2011
sent a list asking for a new police check cause the one we sent did not have the right code (code 33), I guess it would be two more weeks for this one doc.
ALSO ASKED FOR A NEW DOCUMENT ON MY DIVORCe and previous marriage.

Date visa granted: not yet


----------



## nitka

*Visa (almost) granted!!!*



nitka said:


> nitka said:
> 
> 
> 
> date of application: 4th April 2011
> 
> nationality: Polish
> 
> Visa type: Subclass 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore, Berlin office
> 
> Medicals submitted: yes
> 
> Police check submitted: yes
> 
> Date CO assigned:14th July 2011
> 
> Date visa granted: will be granted when I am back home in Poland that is the end of October
> 
> Last night I received an e mail from my CO that she had been trying to call me but was not able to reach me and she asked for a landline number or a call back. I called her back as soon as I read the message as she wanted to discuss some aspects of my application. I did not know it would be actually a mini interview. She asked me about my husband's stay in Poland, what we did there etc. She asked whether he is studying Polish, about our honeymoon. Then she asked where we are staying in Oz, so I told her that my husband owns a house.  The last question was about our future plans. And that is it. Maybe 5 minutes altogether? Maybe less. Then she said that my application was well prepared, she has got all the documents and the visa is ready to be granted but I need to be outside Australia as it was an offshore application. The CO was really understanding and when I said that I am coming back to Poland at the end of October ( I am with my husband in Australia now) she said that the visa will be granted then. I really do not want to go to New Zealand now. I am so relieved. I can plan my future now.
> 
> To all the people in the forum thank you very much for your support and all the information you provide, and if I can help anyone, feel free to ask me.
Click to expand...


----------



## brenno

brenno said:


> Date of application: 16/3/2011
> 
> Nationality: German
> 
> Visa type: 309 De Facto
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes.
> 
> Date CO assigned: TBA
> 
> Date visa granted: TBA
> 
> My partner and I had not lived together in Australia for 12 months, so we had our relationship registered with the NSW Births Deaths and Marriages in January 2011.


Just a wee update....

Date of application: 16/3/2011

Nationality: German

Visa type: 309 De Facto

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): I thought we did initially, but these were requested on 22/08.

Police check submitted (yes/no): Requested on 22/08 as well.

Date CO assigned: 13/08

Date visa granted: 19/09

It's been a long journey! Hated every minute of it. This forum is invaluable though, and the company is comforting.

Good luck all.


----------



## whitestarheart

Congrats Aussie-Canuck and Mike'n'Me, that is great news. All the best


----------



## docteec

Date of application: Sent by Post 9th September 2011 (Sat); Delivered 11th September 2011 (Mon)

Nationality: UK ; Australian wife (married 5 years, defacto 8 years before that)

Visa type: Partner Visa Subclass 309/100

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (London, U.K)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No

Police check submitted (yes/no): No

Date CO assigned: 19th September 2011

Date visa granted: Waiting


----------



## Ava

Date of application: May 12, 2011
Nationality: Canadian (I am Australian)
Visa type: Spouse Temporary Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100)
Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Ottawa AHC
Medicals submitted: Yes with application
Police check submitted: Yes with application
Date CO assigned: Aug 25, 2011
Date visa granted: September 20, 2011
For the record, it was quite difficult to follow up with the immigration rep. We had to chase her a bit to get everything through. However, my hubby is over in New Zealand now, coming back tomorrow as a resident (we have been here for a few weeks). He was also granted permanent right away.


----------



## sobor

Date of application: May 5th, 2011
Nationality: German - living in UK, London
Visa type: Prospective Marriage Visa (Subclass 300)
Offshore/onshore: Offshore - London, Australia House
Medicals submitted: June17th
Police check submitted: Yes one with application and one later (also June 17th) due to expiry
Date CO assigned: May 12th, 2011
Date visa granted: Sept. 8th, 2011    

I can't tell you how happy I am. When I received the mail at work I was under shock because I thought I would have to wait at least until middle of October. I resigned right away and now waiting for notice period to be over so I can fly out on Oct. 26th to see my man - oh yeah, can't wait .... 

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!!!


----------



## angelica

Date of application: sent the papers to CHILE 7 Sept 2011 got to the embassy 12 sept 2011

Nationality:Colombian

Visa type: prospective marriage

Offshore/onshore: offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: 21 sept 2011 so happy when i got the email from the immigration officer!!!!!

The CO sent a list asking for a new police check cause the one we sent did not have the right code (code 33), I guess it would be two more weeks for this one doc. *STILL PENDING*
ALSO ASKED FOR A NEW DOCUMENT ON MY DIVORCe and previous marriage. *SENT THE ADDITIONAL DOCUMENTS WITH THEIR TRANSLATIONS 29 SEPTEMBER 2011.*

Date visa granted: not yet

*After sending an e-mail with all documents requested attached, the CO asked me to post the documents by currier (dhl) so I sent the documents on October 7, 2011.
*Also sent by e-mail today October 10 the correct police check code (33) by e-mail and told them that my Fiance would be posting by currier mail the document itself.
*With the first application mailed, I sent the court order where the father allowes me to take my daughter anywhere overseas to live with me and now they are asking me for a 1229 form... which I understand is optional to the court order... CONFUSED... will send that this week.


----------



## Cenz

Date of application: 29th June 2011

Nationality: Maltese (I'm Aussie, husband is Maltese)

Visa type: subclass 309/ subclass 100 (permanent)

Offshore/Onshore: Offshore (Berlin)

Medicals submitted: No (awaiting for CO to give us the go ahead)

Police Check submitted: Yes with original application

Date CO assigned: not yet

Date Visa granted: still waiting with fingerscrossed


----------



## dr009

Date of application:1th of Sep 2010

Nationality:Russian

Visa typeartner Visa (820 and 801)

Offshore/onshore: Onshore (sydney)

Medicals submitted (yes/no):Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no):Yes

Date CO assigned: 6 of September 2011

Date visa granted: 23 September 2011. 

Finally, after waiting a year!


----------



## trombone

Date of application: 29th June 2011

Nationality: Mexican (I'm the Aussie sponser.)

Visa type: PSV

Offshore/Onshore: Offshore (Washington D.C

Medicals submitted: Yes

Police Check submitted: Yes with original application

Date CO assigned: 26th July

Date Visa granted: September 24th

My darling will send her passport away to be processed today. I am surprised how quickly it took. I'm glad we were patiant.


----------



## Asis

*visa application taking forever*

Date of application: 23rd of may 2011

Nationality:Swedish

Visa type: de facto

Offshore/onshore: offshore Berlin

Medicals submitted (yes/no):yes august 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes june 2011

Date CO assigned:

Date visa granted:

It is so frustrating waiting for this visa, you hear nothing from the Berlin office. I have emailed them several times and last time three weeks ago they said we were in the next allocation round. But that we would only hear from the case officer if they needed anything... So here I am just waiting, with no idea how long it can take and unable to make any plans

__________________

So after months of waiting I got a call from the case officer last thursday, asking if I had the same passport. Later in the afternoon I got an email with my VISA!!! So happy , gave notice the day after and my bf and I are going down under in four weeks time!
Thanks for all help and support. Been a great help in this long wait. X


----------



## Cenz

Cenz said:


> Date of application: 29th June 2011
> 
> Nationality: Maltese (I'm Aussie, husband is Maltese)
> 
> Visa type: subclass 309/ subclass 100 (permanent)
> 
> Offshore/Onshore: Offshore (Berlin)
> 
> Medicals submitted: No (awaiting for CO to give us the go ahead)
> 
> Police Check submitted: Yes with original application
> 
> Date CO assigned: not yet
> 
> Date Visa granted: still waiting with fingerscrossed


Phoned immi yesterday (London) - Berlin dont take phone calls. Apparently they are processing applications from end of may presently. Hopefully that means not too much longer to go.


----------



## srey2011

Date of application: 23/03/2011

Nationality: cambodian

Visa type: subclass 300 PMV

Offshore/Onshore: Offshore (cambodia)

Medicals submitted: Yes with original application

Police Check submitted: Yes with original application

Date CO assigned: 15/04/2011

Date Visa granted: still waiting .


----------



## wimo

Date of application:29/08/2011

Nationality:british

Visa typeartner

Offshore/onshorenshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no):yes

Police check submitted (yes/no):yes

Date CO assigned:not assigned

Date visa granted:27/01/2012 - letter received in post no other contact!!
Good luck to you all it will happen!


----------



## yLLij2010

*Date of application:* 22 - July - 2011, got an acknowledgment letter 25th of July

*Nationality:* Filipino

*Visa type:* Spouse visa - subclass 309

*Offshore/onshore:* Offshore
*
Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes, included in my application

*Police check submitted (yes/no):* Yes, included as well
*
Date CO assigned:* 28 - Sep - 2011, got an email from my CO requesting Form 80

*Date visa granted:* TODAY, 30 - Sep - 2011 Very very HAPPY!

2months and a week.... very grateful! Congrats to those who have their visa granted and best of luck to those who are still waiting. God bless you all!


----------



## krizelRN

Date of application: 29 - July - 2011

Nationality: Filipino

Visa type: Prospective Marriage - subclass 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, included in my application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, included as well

Date CO assigned: still waiting

Date visa granted: still waiting


----------



## suzannah

Date of application: 5 May 2011

Nationality: British

Visa type: Spouse

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, included in my application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, included as well

Date CO assigned: 10 May 2011

Date visa granted: 1 September 2011


----------



## Russ

rsiaue said:


> *I have edited this post so that people won't get confused. The poster didn't put the year. 13/08 refers to the 13th day of the 8th month (August). The application was obviously made in 2011 but they've only put day/month and not the year.*


My bad, sorry!

Originally Posted by Russ 
Date of application: 29th June - 29/06/11

Nationality: Australian (partner is Canadian)

Visa type: PMV 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - AHC in Ottowa

Date CO assigned: 13th August 2011.

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No - requested on the 13th August -13/08/11 / Completed and sent on the 18/08/11

Police check submitted (yes/no): No - requested on the 13th August - 13/08/11 / Completed and sent on the 28/09/11

Australian Federal Police Check (requested) Submitted: 10/11/11 and recieved by Ottowa on the 22/11/11.

Date visa granted: 29/11/11.

We recieved an email saying the VISA is ready for approval, but because of intended date of marriage has now passed, we are to provide them with a new date. Once we did that, they approved it for us.
Such a lovely Christmas gift!


----------



## ScottishGirl

*Visa Timeline*

Date of application: 29th June 2011

Nationality: Scottish

Visa type: 309 Partner Visa

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, included in my application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, included in my application

Date CO assigned: 6th July 2011 (although this initial contact was sent to the wrong email address - only noticed when we contacted the embassy regarding sending marriage cert) - given extra time to send relevant doc's though 

Date visa granted: Not Yet

The case officer has advised that we will have our decision between the 30th Nov and 30th Dec.


----------



## augenblick

*UPDATE:*

Date of application: 26th May 2011

Nationality: Ukrainian

Visa type: Prospective Marriage Visa (300)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Moscow)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): 6th July 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application

Date CO assigned: 27th May 2011

Interview: 14th July 2011 (by phone)

Date visa granted: TODAY (notified by email)  5th October 2011

Arrival to Australia: Within a month

OMG!!! I thought this day would never come!!! My gf and I put our blood, sweat and tears into the PMV application. They never requested additional documents to be sent. So it's worth sending a really detailed application. Got the PMV after waiting just under 4.5 months. It goes to show that even applicants from High Risk countries can get their visas granted early  We were quoted initially it would take 6-7 months for a decision to be made (but website says 12 months is the service standard - eek!). Looking forward to getting on with our lives TOGETHER  Good luck to everyone else. The wait is excruciating especially not knowing exactly when and if the visa will be granted.


----------



## Sidra

Sidra said:


> Originally Posted by Sidra
> Date of application: 25th May 2011
> 
> Nationality: Pakistani
> 
> Visa type: Student Visa TU 574
> 
> Offshore/onshore:Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Processing time: 12 weeks
> 
> Date visa granted: No, still waiting
> 
> I am slightly worried as 16 weeks have passed.... Have a question. As it is worthwhile to contact my Case Officer and ask about the progress of visa? and what should i write in mail particularly??


Well it's been a very long an impatient 4 months while i waited for the email, but it was granted on 27th June...!! No questions, no interview, just an email after 1 month that I have been granted the visa. They just sent me an email but i didn't receive any, as i daily checked my inbox. Unluckily that mail may came in SPAM folder of Gmail or elsewhere, not confirmed (as SPAM only have last month data). Few days ago when i sent a email to my CO, he replied with the 'decision letter' that they have granted me visa 3 months ago. when i read this i was under shock, dnt know why this happened to me. But whatever Thank God it has been granted, as in last 3 months i have completed my Dissertation. Very soon i will be there in Melbourne with my Hubby...O yeah can't wait  My best wishes for all of you 
GoodLuck EveryOne


----------



## BuckAll

Date of application: 22 August 2011

Nationality: American

Visa type: Prospective Marriage Visa (300)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Washington)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): 31 August 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): 25 September 2011

Date CO assigned: 29 August 2011

Date visa granted: 26 September 2011

Arrival to Australia: 16 November 2011


We highly recommend front loading your application for a fast turn around.


----------



## jpeg

Date of application: 6th October 2011 (Payment taken 6th October 2011)

Nationality: Brazilian /Australian couple

Visa type: Defacto Visa

Offshore/onshore:Offshore (London office)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Request for Medical 11th October 2011 (Appointment to be confirmed)

Police check submitted (yes/no):Brazilian & UK checks submitted (There are 2 certificates required for Brazilians 1. Justice federal & 2.Polica Federal (Policia Federal not yet submitted)

Date CO assigned: 11th October 2011 - Advice that the processing time is 4-6 months.

Date visa granted: Waiting for decision


----------



## Wombat11

Wombat11 said:


> Date of application: July 22nd 2011
> 
> Nationality: USA
> 
> Visa type: 309/100
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore, Washington DC
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): No
> _Medicals requested 7/28/2011, submitted 8/1/2011_
> Police check submitted (yes/no): No
> _Police check requested 7/28/11_
> _Applied for State (7/27/11, recieved 8/1/2011) & FBI (7/28/11 currently the FBI states 8 week processing time)_
> Date CO assigned: 7/28/11
> Date visa granted:


Medicals submitted (yes/no): No
_Medicals requested 7/28/2011, submitted 8/1/2011_
Police check submitted (yes/no): No
_Police check requested 7/28/11_
_Applied for State (7/27/11, recieved 8/1/2011) & FBI (7/28/11 completed 10/6/11 10 weeks processing time)_ 
Date CO assigned: 7/28/11
Date visa granted:

Just FYI for anyone waiting on an FBI background check, I contacted the FBI today, 10 weeks, and its finally complete. Expect to recieve it in the mail within the week. By far the biggest hold up.


----------



## Aussie_Girl7

Hi. i've just sent off my application for my hubby and his daughter today, they havent done their medical or fbi checks, his daughter is over 16 does she need a fbi check too??

good luck on ur journey


----------



## Aussie_Girl7

Date of application: Oct 6 2011

Nationality: USA



Offshore/onshore: Offshore, Washington DC

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No
Medicals requested:
Police check submitted (yes/no): No
Police check requested:

Date CO assigned: 
Date visa granted:


----------



## pilot

*visa granted*

Date of application: 4 of April 2011

Visa type: Partner Visa Subclass 309

Nationality: Croatian

Offshore/onshore: offshore Berlin

Medicals submitted (yes/no): 21.09.2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes together with the application.

Date CO assigned: 19.07.2011

Interview done on 05.10.2011.

Date visa granted: 07.10.2011.

Thanks people for all information....and i wish all the best for those how wait


----------



## Everlongdrummer

Everlongdrummer said:


> Date of application: Dec 8 2010
> 
> Date application received: Dec 9 2010
> 
> Nationality: Vietnam
> 
> Visa type: Defacto
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore (Perth)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: No idea
> 
> Date visa granted: Waiting. They have everything they need. Didn't think it would take this long for onshore.
> 
> *Update - recently requested to undergo "futher checks". No idea what this means but I think it may be health related. Wouldn't be suprised if this pushes our application out by a few more months


Update: Finally got a response after submitting final health checks. Need to sign Form 815 Health Undertaking before visa grant (in response to my g/f's chronic Hepatitis B)

For those who have hepatitis B applying for a family visa - there's still always hope.


----------



## lines

Date of application: 07.october 2011

Nationality: Norway / Norwegian

Visa type: 820/801

Offshore/onshore: Onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No, getting them done next wednesday

Police check submitted (yes/no): No

Date CO assigned: Not yet

Date visa granted: Waiting...


----------



## krizelRN

krizelRN said:


> Date of application: 29 - July - 2011
> 
> Nationality: Filipino
> 
> Visa type: Prospective Marriage - subclass 300
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, included in my application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, included as well
> 
> Date CO assigned: still waiting
> 
> Date visa granted: still waiting


Finally! my visa was granted yesterday,October 12, 2011 through email. I was so happy and relieved, no interviews and no additional documents requested. They've just emailed me twice, the acknowledgement letter and granted visa notice. Today, I received my original documents and approval letter.It just took 2 months and 11 days! I'm so happy! I can't wait to see my fiancee. God bless and the best of luck to everyone!


----------



## frankie

*Pleasently surprised*

Date of application: 21/6 2011

Nationality: Finnish

Visa type: Partner 309/100

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Berlin)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, 1/9 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application

Date CO assigned: ?

Date visa granted: 12/10 2011

Visa (100) granted yesterday via phone, I travel to Australia in 6 hours...


----------



## alexdavalos12

alexdavalos12 said:


> Date of application: 06 JULY 2011
> 
> Nationality: MEXICAN
> 
> Visa type: Prospective marriage subclass 300
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offsore WASHINGTON
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Police check submitted:yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: AWAITING
> 
> Date visa granted: AWAITING


Yeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii I got my visa granted today Im sooooo happy I will be with my love, This is a good forum, always good people trying to help, god bless you all, and soon you will be with your love one


----------



## angelica

*update PROSPECTIVE MARRIAGE VISA 300*

Date of application: sent the papers to CHILE 7 Sept 2011 got to the embassy 12 sept 2011

Nationality:Colombian

Visa type: prospective marriage

Offshore/onshore: offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: 21 sept 2011 so happy when i got the email from the immigration officer!!!!!

The CO sent a list asking for a new police check cause the one we sent did not have the right code (code 33), I guess it would be two more weeks for this one doc. STILL PENDING
ALSO ASKED FOR A NEW DOCUMENT ON MY DIVORCe and previous marriage. SENT THE ADDITIONAL DOCUMENTS WITH THEIR TRANSLATIONS 29 SEPTEMBER 2011.

Date visa granted: not yet

*After sending an e-mail with all documents requested attached, the CO asked me to post the documents by currier (dhl) so I sent the documents on October 7, 2011.
*Also sent by e-mail today October 10 the correct police check code (33) by e-mail and told them that my Fiance would be posting by currier mail the document itself.
*With the first application mailed, I sent the court order where the father allowes me to take my daughter anywhere overseas to live with me and now they are asking me for a 1229 form... which I understand is optional to the court order... CONFUSED... 
*1229 form Consent to grant an Australian visa to a child under 18 years , certified copy of father's ID and translation sent October 12, 2011 to Australian embassy in Chile.


----------



## CeeCee

CeeCee said:


> Visa type: Prospective Marriage Visa (300)
> 
> Date of application: 30th May 2011
> 
> Nationality: I am Scottish, Fiance is Australian
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Lodged in Auckland, NZ
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, sent direct from doctors/radiology
> 
> Police check submitted: Yes, with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: Waiting......
> 
> Date visa granted: Waiting.......


***UPDATE***

With only 6 weeks left to go on my 6 month tourist visa and anxiety becoming unbearable, I called Auckland immigration (tried for 1 hour to get through to someone - even their emergency line cut me off!!) and was told that the notes on my account indicated I was to 'leave Australia asap' 
I replied that nobody had contacted me or my agent (Go Matilda) and the guy replied that the note had only been written that day (questionable?) I asked if that meant my visa has been approved but he just said that nothing can be approved while I'm in Australia and that I should head to Auckland asap with my passport to finalise the visa......I don't want to get overconfident but surely this means a grant? 
I wasn't even notified of a case officer!
So the time elapsed has been 4.5 months, which my agent said is fairly quick at the moment.

I'm soooo excited that I can (possibly) begin to start working and saving for our wedding on 14th April. My agent said I shouldn't fly to Auckland till she receives the letter just to be safe. Expecting to fly mid-late next week.....


----------



## JulieNed

Visa type : defacto partner 820 and 801

Nationality : French 

Applied on : 22/10/10 

Medicals and police checks: 22/10/10

Onshore/offshore: onshore at Sydney lee st office

Visa granted: 10/10/11 

Visa granted this Monday After almos a yer waiting!! Very poor communication from immigration never said when we got our co. Asked for proof that we still live together and visa was granted same day we provided that! So excited, the wait is hard and long but we got there! 
Good luck to everyone else reading this forum was always a big support! Thanks!!


----------



## doublea74

Date of application: 11 October 2011 (tried to lodge in person at the Lee Street office in Sydney but was told that it needed to be posted to the Partner Processing Centre)
Received acknowledgement letter 13-Oct-11

Nationality: Canadian

Visa type: 820/801

Offshore/onshore: Onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, both Canada and Australia

Date CO assigned: Not yet

Date visa granted: Not yet
Fingers crossed for quick assignment and visa approval


----------



## yusree

*Visa granted on the 07/10/2011*



yusree said:


> Date of application: 21/07/2011
> 
> Nationality of Sponsor (me): Australian
> 
> Nationality of Wife: Chinese
> 
> Visa type: Sub-class 309/100
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Australian consulate in Guangzhou
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes (submitted after application)
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (With app)
> 
> Date CO assigned: CO assigned on date of lodgement and my wife was interviewed on the same day
> 
> Date visa granted: WAITING


Visa granted on the 07/10/2011, only taking 11 weeks


----------



## benandjen

Date of application: September 28, 2011 (Recieved in Ottawa). Payment taken

Received acknowledgement letter: September 28, 2011

Nationality: Canadian

Visa type: 309 (Defacto Partner)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
Date CO assigned: Not yet.

Date visa granted: Not yet.


----------



## CeeCee

CeeCee said:


> ***UPDATE***
> 
> With only 6 weeks left to go on my 6 month tourist visa and anxiety becoming unbearable, I called Auckland immigration (tried for 1 hour to get through to someone - even their emergency line cut me off!!) and was told that the notes on my account indicated I was to 'leave Australia asap'
> I replied that nobody had contacted me or my agent (Go Matilda) and the guy replied that the note had only been written that day (questionable?) I asked if that meant my visa has been approved but he just said that nothing can be approved while I'm in Australia and that I should head to Auckland asap with my passport to finalise the visa......I don't want to get overconfident but surely this means a grant?
> I wasn't even notified of a case officer!
> So the time elapsed has been 4.5 months, which my agent said is fairly quick at the moment.
> 
> I'm soooo excited that I can (possibly) begin to start working and saving for our wedding on 14th April. My agent said I shouldn't fly to Auckland till she receives the letter just to be safe. Expecting to fly mid-late next week.....


My agent emailed to let me know that she had received the pre-grant letter and that I needed to leave the country to get the grant so flights booked for Tuesday


----------



## lcwalk

Date of application: Sept 1, 2011 (01/09/2011)

Nationality: American

Visa type: Partner

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Washington

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - 3 weeks later 23/09/2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - 3 weeks later 22/09/2011

Date CO assigned: 08/09/2011

Date visa granted: Not yet...waiting


----------



## charlottewilliams7

Date of application: 14th October 2011

Nationality: British

Visa type: Partner

Offshore/onshore: Onshore - Perth

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - front loaded

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - front loaded

Date CO assigned: N/A

Date visa granted: 17th October 2011 ******3 DAYS******* Wooooooo all the hard work paid off!!

I got a letter within 3 days with all my back up and 2 letters, one saying they had received my application and the processing time is approx. 9-12 months and the other one saying my visa had been granted!!


----------



## lalap19

lalap19 said:


> Date of application: June 08th 2011 (directly to ASPC in Adelaide)
> 
> Nationality: Venezuelan
> 
> Visa type: Spouse inclusion in a previously granted SIR 495 VISA (Subsequent applicant)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore on paper (online application not possible for this case)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, lodged in Sydney on August 12th 2011
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application (Venezuelan)
> 
> Date CO assigned: September 22th 2011
> 
> Interview: not requested.
> 
> Date visa granted: 21/10/11


After calling several times finally we got email from my Case Officer requesting for Police Clearance Certificate. We just submitted it and now we just have to wait. Crossing fingers 

Sooo happy that my visa was granted!! good luck everybody!


----------



## Cenz

Cenz said:


> Date of application: 29th June 2011
> 
> Nationality: Maltese (I'm Aussie, husband is Maltese)
> 
> Visa type: subclass 309/ subclass 100 (permanent)
> 
> Offshore/Onshore: Offshore (Berlin)
> 
> Medicals submitted: No (awaiting for CO to give us the go ahead)
> 
> Police Check submitted: Yes with original application
> 
> Date CO assigned: not yet
> 
> Date Visa granted: still waiting with fingerscrossed


Edited:
So EXCITED!!!!! We recieved an email yesterday asking my husband to go for his medicals. Hopefully this means he will be accepted very SOON! We found out via the email that we now have a case officer too.


----------



## KirkyMac

*Brasilia - 6 months*

Date of application: 24 April 2011

Received acknowledgement letter: 3 May 2011

Nationality: Brazilian

Visa type: PMV 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore, Brasilia

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: 3 May 2011

Date visa granted: 24 October 2011

Visa took just under 6 months. We were told to expect it in November and it came a week early, a pleasant surprise. No interview was required. No AoS was asked for. Medical, police checks and Form 80 were requested in June. The whole process was relatively trouble free, we are very happy!


----------



## llawjm

Date of application: 25 October 2011

Received acknowledgement letter: 25 October 2011

Nationality: German

Visa type: 820/801

Offshore/onshore: Onshore - Melbourne

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: Not yet

Date visa granted: Not yet


** UPDATES **
28 October 2011 - About half of our evidence was returned back to us with official letter stating that "original documentation" has been returned and copies taken.


----------



## rjay777

Date of application: 10th Dec 2010

Received acknowledgement letter: 17th Dec 2010

Nationality: American

Visa type: 820/801

Offshore/onshore: Onshore - Sydney

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: 29th Sept 2011

Date visa granted: Not yet

I have a minor child not migrating and they are requesting medicals to be done. Have this scheduled for 31st of Oct. Fingers crossed.


----------



## koala234

Date of application: 30th September 2011 (in person at Brisbane office)

Received acknowledgement letter: 30th September 2011

Nationality: British

Visa type: 820/801

Offshore/onshore: Onshore - Brisbane

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - 14th October 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: 12th October 2011

Date visa granted: 25th October 2011!!


----------



## Lisa84

Lisa84 said:


> Date of application: 10 Jan 2011
> 
> Nationality: German
> 
> Visa type: 300 (Requested a waiver for the 2-year period as we have been together for long enougn and a baby on the way)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore to Berlin
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): No. Have requested to have to Xray waived due to pregnancy
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: Not yet


X-Ray submitted: September 2011

Date Visa Granted: October 25th, 2011

It could have been granted in April, I got a call then that everything was ready. however the Xray couldn't be waived, we had to wait until after the birth of the baby.
I was granted PR straight away, without the two year waiting period.


----------



## Realman2011

Date of application: 05/01/ 2011 (in person at Phnom Penh , Cambodia office)

Received acknowledgment letter: 05/01/2011

Nationality: Nigeria

Visa type: Pmv 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - 

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - 03/ 02/2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
Date CO assigned: 15/01/ 2011
Date of Interview: 06/10/ 2011
Date Requested for AoS: 20/10/2011
Date Visa Granted: Still waiting


----------



## Omann

Date of application: 28th June 2011 

Nationality: British

Visa type: 820/801

Offshore/onshore: Onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - 28th June

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: -

Date visa granted: 27th October 2011


----------



## zacky512

zacky512 said:


> Date of application: 25th August 2011
> 
> Nationality: Chinese (Applicant) Australian (Sponsor)
> 
> Visa type: Date of application: De Facto Partner Visa: Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 820 and 801)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore, Melbourne
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes with application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: Waiting
> 
> Date visa granted: Waiting


Updated: Submitted From 1005 to remove the restriction of 20 hours working per week on Bridging visa A on 28 Oct 2011. Bridging Visa C granted today on 31 Oct 2011, 3 days after the application. Love the progress


----------



## girlfromoz

Date of application: 31st October 2011

Received acknowledgement letter: 

Nationality: Applicant - French 

Visa type: Spouse

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Madrid

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: 

Date visa granted: Not yet

Will keep this updated!


----------



## mcquestion

*4 months wait*

Applied from USA June 25, 2011
through Washington Embassy- Defacto
Did have police reports, FBI, medical and all forms at application
Receipt July 1 and CO assigned
CO Called me direct Oct 25, 2011- wanted a new police report from Phx, my temp city 
Got it that day and scanned and emailed same day
Final approval, next day! 
Took off on the final Qantas flight Thurs night out of LA and arrived in OZ Sat
Since then, Qantas flights resumed.
So grateful!
Sharon, now in Townsville!
No word until that final 2 days

Advise: give them everything organized and complete.


----------



## efar

*11 months waiting*

Date of application: 07th Jan 2011 (dropped into Lee street Office)

Received acknowledgement letter: received Email the next week asking for Medical, Form 80 and I was still waiting on Irish police check.

Nationality: Irish

Visa type: 820/801

Offshore/onshore: Onshore - Sydney

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes , 4th Feb 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, AFP 7th Jan & Irish 4th Feb 2011

Date CO assigned: not yet

Date visa granted: Not yet

Just wondering why my application is taking so long. I have seen from forum that a lot of people have been granted their visas in only a few weeks/months. The only things missing from my application when first lodged was Form 80, irish police check and medical results all which were lodged on 4th Feb. No one has contacted me from immigration since email confirming that I had lodged my application. I have emailed Immigration on 3 occasions and they keep saying that it will be 9-12months. I'm waiting 11 months now and still nothing .Bit anxious as I have 3months completed on my 6month work restrictions and wondering should I fill in form 1005 so I can stay with my current employer (love my job) or could it be granted before then?
Any help/advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## Daniel15

Daniel15 said:


> I guess I'd better add my girlfriend's timeline
> 
> Date of application: Sent 5th July 2011 via USPS Express Mail, arrived in Washington DC on 6th July 2011
> 
> Nationality: USA
> 
> Visa type: Offshore De-Factor Partner (subclass 309)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Washington USA
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Done 19th August 2011
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Australian and FBI sent 5th July 2011, state police check sent 3rd August 2011
> 
> Date CO assigned: 15th July 2011 in confirmation email, haven't gotten CO's contact details yet.
> 
> Date visa granted: Not yet


*Visa granted* 3rd September 2011! So excited


----------



## KathInAus

Date of Application: 10 October 2011

Received in Washington, DC: 14 October 2011

Nationality: Applicant - Canadian 

Visa type: Spouse (309/100)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Washington, DC

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - 3 October 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): No - requested from RCMP and FBI on 30 September 2011. FBI posted payment on 1 November 2011. RCMP requested money order, therefore no way to track progress.

Date CO assigned: 20 October 2011

Date visa granted: Not yet


----------



## dkatri

Date of application: 6/07/2011

Nationality: Hellenic

Visa type: Partner (married) - subclass 309/100

Offshore/onshore: Offshore Berlin

Medicals submitted (yes/no): no

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes, but a new copy with translation was requested

Date CO assigned: 28/10/2011

Date visa granted: no

Received first email from CO on 28/10/2011 requesting Medicals and a new Police Check with translation. 

Note that we haven't send any translations of the original Greek documents since in the Berlin Embassy web site it is mentioned that no translations are required for the "Case" countries (which includes Greece). May be this hint is useful to others that apply to Berlin office.


----------



## Selly00

Date of application: June 28th/2011

Nationality: Canadian

Visa type: PMV Subclass 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore Otttawa

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes September 2nd 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes, September 1st,2011

Date CO assigned: 3/11/2011

Date visa granted: YESSSS

VISA GRANTED TODAY!!! CAN'T WAITT TO BOOK MY FLIGHT!! GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE WHO'S WAITING. THE PATIENCE WILL PAY OFF. HANG IN THERE!!


----------



## Silentsleeper

Date of application: 17th Sept 2010

Received acknowledgement letter: 23rd September 2010

Nationality: Irish

Visa type: 820/801

Offshore/onshore: Onshore - Sydney

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - 17th Nov 2010

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: 16th August 2011

Date visa granted: 4th Nov 2011!!

Finally after 14 months of stress and heartache. best feeling ever to see that approval. Now time to get a job DDDDDD


----------



## olex

Date of application: 13th July, 2011

Nationality: British

Visa type: Partner Visa 820/801

Offshore/onshore: Onshore (Melbourne)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: 

Date visa granted: 27th October 2011

Very happy!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelly

*6 days!! Visa Granted*

We cant believe how fast our application went through. 6 days!!! we were expecting to wait for months.

Date of application: 21 October 2011

Nationality: British

Visa type: 820 temp partner

Offshore/onshore: onshore, perth

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: N/A

Date visa granted: 27 October 2011

Must have timed it just right!!


----------



## finalyhappy

Date of application: 21 October 2011

Nationality: American

Visa type: 820/801 partner

Offshore/onshore: onshore, Melbourne

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes 4th November

Police check submitted (yes/no): Sent away on 10th September, havn't heard anything as yet

Date CO assigned: No

Date visa granted: told there could be up to a 9 month wait, submitted a application to work on a Bridging visa A on 21st of October, received email 26th October telling us it was granted


----------



## ScottishGirl

*Visa Timeline Update!*



ScottishGirl said:


> Date of application: 29th June 2011
> 
> Nationality: Scottish
> 
> Visa type: 309 Partner Visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, included in my application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, included in my application
> 
> Date CO assigned: 6th July 2011 (although this initial contact was sent to the wrong email address - only noticed when we contacted the embassy regarding sending marriage cert) - given extra time to send relevant doc's though
> 
> Date visa granted: Not Yet
> 
> The case officer has advised that we will have our decision between the 30th Nov and 30th Dec.


UPDATE:

VISA NOW GRANTED Wed 2nd Nov 2011.
Hopefully going over to Perth in January 2012!


----------



## nicoz

nicoz said:


> Relationship time 8 years, married for 1yr 6mths
> 
> Date of application: June 2011
> 
> Nationality: Italian
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa Subclass 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshor
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes (separate-sent by Doctor)
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: -not yet
> 
> Date visa granted: -----
> 
> Email received to confirm payment & processing of application: 24/06/11


CO finally assigned on 01/11/11.
Asked for certified birth certificate (which was clearly included in the original application). Emailed CO, CO has now looked at documents to check and the problem is it wasn't translated.
*Make sure as someone else said (even if the website says for some European countries, like Italy that translations are not necessary for passports or birth certificates..to include them)*

CO will update in a few weeks...hopefully no more documents are needed...?


----------



## drewzy

Date of application: 19 August, 2011

Nationality: Macedonian

Visa type: Partner Visa Subclass 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes: 7th September,2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes : Same time as the application

Date CO assigned: 26 August, 2011

Date visa granted: Not yet


Two weeks after the application was submitted at the Australian embassy in Belgrade my partner received in the mail Form 886 and medical examination forms. Also he had a letter notifying of his interview appointment schedulled for the 27th September.
He underwent the medical examination on the 7th September and those were sent off directly from the clinic. He submitted his Form 886 at the time of his interview. As informed by the CO at the time of the interview and in the follow up email I had sent her after the interview no further documentation was required from my partner (the applicant) or myself (the sponsor). 
It has been 6 weeks after the interview and we still have not heard anything. I guess that is how this whole process works it is a waiting game and it is one to test our patience. Good luck to all of you still awaiting the good news!


----------



## Svds

Date of application: 10/11/2011

Nationality: South African

Visa type: 820/801

Offshore/onshore: Onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - 10/11/2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - 10/11/2011

Date CO assigned:

Date visa granted:


----------



## lord_shades

Date of application: 02-OCT-2009
Nationality: PAKISTANI
Visa type: 176
Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): medical assessment on 31-Jan-2012
Police check submitted (yes/no): Applied for Polilce clearance
Date CO assigned: 21-MAR-2011

Date visa granted: STILL WAITING


----------



## znuff007

JUST A HAPPY NOTE! .. My Wife got the spouse visa granted today 10 Nov 2011 - so 4 months 3 days! - VERY Awesome!  .. thanks for the very awesome help i received from all in here  now i can relax and wait for her comming!

Praise the lord! he has granted my wish to be with my wife for ever and ever!



znuff007 said:


> Date of application: 07 July 2011
> 
> Nationality: Filipino
> 
> Visa type: 309/100 Partner Visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore Manila
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police checks submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: TBA
> 
> Date visa granted: TBA
> 
> asked for NSO Online check from NSO to Australian Imigration
> 
> PAID $1995 IN SYDNEY  - FEDEX $130 (+$75 CUSTOMS TO CLEAR PAPERS AND A USB STICK!) - I HOPE FOR 4 MONTHS!


----------



## wobbie

Date of application: 31st May 2011
Nationality: Swiss
Visa type: partner
Offshore/onshore: offshore (Berlin)
Medicals submitted (yes/no): 13th October 2011
Police check submitted (yes/no): with application
Date CO assigned: 4th October 2011
Date visa granted: 7th November 2011

And to think we never thought they`d get it done in the 5 months they say they aim for! We heard nothing at all from the embassy (apart from them taking the application fee) for the first 4 months after sending off the application. Once we were assigned a CO, though, it was all very quick. We had a few extra documents to supply (like originals of things instead of the certified copies we had already provided, even though the application asked for copies) and the medical to arrange. And no interview (I thought they were essential)! The visa issued is a permanent resident one, too (as we meet the criteria re. length of marriage/children from the relationship).


----------



## k33na

visa granted today! so happy!


----------



## roamingmark

Date of application: 15th November 2011

Nationality: English

Visa type: Prospective Marriage Visa

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Working Holiday Visa in Auckland, NZ)

Medicals submitted (yes/no):No but easily done.

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, 2 week wait for information to be sent from home.

Date CO assigned:

Date visa granted:


----------



## Guest

24 Oct.2011- Visa application 820/801 lodged
26 Oct.2011- Letter of acknowledgement received from Immigration
2 Nov. 2011- CO appointed
3 Nov. 2011- additional documents sent
14 Nov. 2011- Application finalised, visa grant 801- Permanent resident!!!!!!


----------



## jdm

*new in forum.*

Nationality: Filipino

Visa type: PMV ( Subclass 300)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore Manila

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes (Aug 9, 11)

Police checks submitted (yes/no): yes (Aug 9, 11)

Date CO assigned: Sept 20, 2011

Date visa granted: Nov. 17, 11 

asked for NSO Online,

I just want to share my timeline for my visa... I just received my CO email saying my visa is granted....and I am so happy that it went fast, less than 4 months of waiting now i can finally have it. Ill be sending my passport in manila by tomorrow. so I am hoping to come to Australia on or b4 the 24th of this month...his birthday!!! It feels sooooo great!!! Good luck to you all!!!


----------



## Cenz

*Visa granted today!!!*

Update: My husbands VISA WAS GRANTED TODAY (and permanent)!!!! So happy that these last 4 1/2 months of limbo are now over! We can start our new life in Oz!

Goodluck to everyone else who are still waiting. Hang in there....its all worth it in the end!


----------



## strawberry11

gingerboy said:


> Date of application: 26th April 2011
> Nationality : Indonesian
> Visa type: 309 defacto
> Offshore / Onshore : Offshore - Jakarta
> Police check supplied: yes
> Health check supplied: yes
> Date co assigned: still waiting for initial communication
> Visa granted : still waiting
> 
> Note 1: Was told in Jakarta (AVAC office) timeline was expected to be 5-7 months but initial contact from embassy should be within 6-8 weeks.
> Note 2: Utterly useless staff at AVAC, she completely re-ordered our application even after I asked her (3 times) not to as it was already in the right order (same as the checklist which I received directly from the Australian Embassy in Jakarta - as it has specific Indonesian documents listed, such as KTP) - luckily I'd supplied an index and numbered all the pages tho, so hopefully Immi can still make sense of it. Secondly she asked me if they were "_original _photos and emails" (I'd supplied screenshots and printed photos), I said how do you expect me to do that when they are digital? She just shrugged at me. And finally she hardly spoke any English and found it easier to communicate with my partner in Bahasa Indonesia and pretty much flatly refused to speak to me in English. Not much good for an agency working for the Australian Embassy IMHO!
> 
> PS. Sorry mods for the extra chit chat on this post, but I thought it was kind of relevant and might be helpful to people applying in Jakarta.
> 
> *****************
> Update:
> CO assigned early June 2011. Told we needed to do an AFP check as partner had been in Australia for longer than 1 year. AFP check done in <10 days and posted to Jakarta.
> Informed around 29th Aug that partner visa is ready to be granted so she would need to leave Australia.
> Visa granted 5th Sep 2011.
> Took 2 months less than we were told.
> Thanks DMIAC!


hi gingerboy,

i have the exact experience like yours. When i lodge my application in AVAC BALI they were so useless and i could not use any credit cards. It was big amount of money to pay in cash. Anyway is so good to see Timeline from Indonesia so i can figure it out about my application timeline.

Nationality : Indonesian
Visa type: 309 defacto
Date: 28th October 2011
Offshore / Onshore : Offshore - Bali
Police check supplied: yes
Health check supplied: yes
Date co assigned: 23/11/2011
Phone interview appointment: 22/12/2011
Visa granted : Not Yet
Currently in Australia


----------



## whatnext

kelly said:


> We cant believe how fast our application went through. 6 days!!! we were expecting to wait for months.
> 
> Date of application: 21 October 2011
> 
> Nationality: British
> 
> Visa type: 820 temp partner
> 
> Offshore/onshore: onshore, perth
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: N/A
> 
> Date visa granted: 27 October 2011
> 
> Must have timed it just right!!


Hi Kelly

Can I please ask what the length of your relationship is?

Thanks

Whatnext


----------



## ihope

Date of application: 08/09/2011

Nationality: Filipino

Visa type: Spouse Visa 

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - with application

Date CO assigned: I don't know when I was assigned to one, I just got a call from my CO Oct 31, 2011

Date visa granted: October 31, 2011

2 months and 23 days.  Permanent Visa was given to me


----------



## ahilah

*Tourist Visa while waiting for PMV?*

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this forum, but I have been following all your posts for the last 5 months and have found everyone's experience to be extremely helpful  I have submitted my fiance visa and the details follow:

Date of application: 7th October 2011

Nationality: Sri Lankan (Switzerland resident)

Visa type: Prospective Marriage Visa (subclass 300)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: Not yet

Date visa granted: Still waiting

When my fiance went to hand in the application in person, he was given the form for the tourist visa by the officer, who told him to apply for that in the meantime. Any advice on this? I didn't think this was possible 

Thanks a heap!!!


----------



## Marcantony

ihope said:


> Date of application: 08/09/2011
> 
> Nationality: Filipino
> 
> Visa type: Spouse Visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - with application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: I don't know when I was assigned to one, I just got a call from my CO Oct 31, 2011
> 
> Date visa granted: October 31, 2011
> 
> 2 months and 23 days.  Permanent Visa was given to me


Really..

Everyone else in the philippines is waiting at least 6-9 months and you get yours within 2 months. Unless youre someone famous thats really stretching credibility.


----------



## whatnext

Marcantony

If they were given permanent residency it means they have been together for more than 2 years and have clear evidence to show this. They are also had a front loaded application so I don't think it has anything to do with the credibility of the office. Most offices do the same if the application is decision ready and they have a long history of relationship. Here in Perth some people can wait up to 12 months(us) and others have been approved in less than 6 days.


----------



## Leanne

Date of application: 20.11.2011 (we're posting it tomorrow so I'll write that date!)

Nationality: Applicant: Italian, Sponsor-wife: Australian

Visa type: Spouse Visa 

Offshore/onshore: Offshore Berlin Office

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No - they asked us not to send them with application.

Police check submitted (yes/no): No, as above they asked us not to do them.

Date CO assigned: tba payment taken 29.11.11 and email confirmation sent. 

Date visa granted: tba

Finally after spending months preparing and gathering evidence we are ready to apply. We are a newly married couple with a 10 month old baby so I'll keep updating the progress of the application.


----------



## pslonim

Date of application: sent 28/09/11, received by Cairo 2/10/11

Nationality: Moroccan

Visa type: spouse visa 309/100

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Cairo office

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, received by Cairo 2/11/11

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application

Date CO assigned: The day our application was received 2/10/11

Date visa granted: Still a long wait to go!

Our expected wait time was quoted as 12 months, maybe less, maybe more. We are less than 2 months in, so we still have quite a wait! Wish our application didn't have to be processed by Cairo with all the negative outcomes I've read about, but all we can do is remain positive and hope that things work out in the end!


----------



## isfrustrated

Date of application: 15/3/2011

Nationality: USA

Visa type: Partner

Offshore/onshore: Onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - with application

Date CO assigned: nothing yet

Date visa granted: nothing yet

***** Friend used a migration agent and got his in two months. I'm at 8 without hearing anything


----------



## ihope

Marcantony said:


> Really..
> 
> Everyone else in the philippines is waiting at least 6-9 months and you get yours within 2 months. Unless youre someone famous thats really stretching credibility.


Hi Marcantony,

I know alot of Filipinos here in the forum who got approved in less that 4 months.. It's really a case to case basis, depending on the documents/proof submitted. As for my case, I think we got approved really fast because Ive complete documents front loaded, aside from the fact that we're together for 10 years already and we already have a 7 year old son.


----------



## ihope

whatnext said:


> Marcantony
> 
> If they were given permanent residency it means they have been together for more than 2 years and have clear evidence to show this. They are also had a front loaded application so I don't think it has anything to do with the credibility of the office. Most offices do the same if the application is decision ready and they have a long history of relationship. Here in Perth some people can wait up to 12 months(us) and others have been approved in less than 6 days.


I agree, whatnext.  Thank you.


----------



## DaybyDay

Date of application: 26-09-2011

Nationality: Macedonian

Visa type: Partner Visa Subclass 309 

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes (sent by Doctor )

Police check submitted (yes/no):	yes

Date CO assigned: 30-09-2011

Interview: 03-11-2011

Date visa granted: Waiting


Application was submitted at the Australian embassy in Belgrade


----------



## nicoz

*berlin office suggestion....for italian documentation*



Leanne said:


> Date of application: 20.11.2011 (we're posting it tomorrow so I'll write that date!)
> 
> Nationality: Applicant: Italian, Sponsor-wife: Australian
> 
> Visa type: Spouse Visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore Berlin Office
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): No - they asked us not to send them with application.
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): No, as above they asked us not to do them.
> 
> Date CO assigned: tba
> 
> Date visa granted: tba
> 
> Finally after spending months preparing and gathering evidence we are ready to apply. We are a newly married couple with a 10 month old baby so I'll keep updating the progress of the application.


My husband and I are in the same situation as you, I am his wife, he is Italian....it has been 5 months and we are still waiting...apparently it should be sometime soon!!! The Berlin office is quite slow and they don't do the applications by date as other people in the forum have been approved before us but applied after us which I don't think is correct!!! Anyway, just a suggestion.

Make sure all of your documents are translated into English, even the ones that they say don't need to be as they will call and ask for them to be translated e.g the police certificate etc. We were under the impression that they didn't need to be as the website states they don't so just ensure they are so this speeds up the process..also for the all the other documents...birth certificates etc.

Goodluck!!


----------



## lines

lines said:


> Date of application: 07.october 2011
> 
> Nationality: Norway / Norwegian
> 
> Visa type: 820/801
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): No, getting them done next wednesday
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): No
> 
> Date CO assigned: Not yet
> 
> Date visa granted: Waiting...


update:

Date of application: 07.october 2011

Nationality: Norway / Norwegian

Visa type: 820/801

Offshore/onshore: Onshore in Sydney office (parramatta)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, and they were received a few weeks ago

Police check submitted (yes/no): Not the aussie one, still waiting for that one, but sent my Norwegian one last friday (registered post, they should have it by now)

Date CO assigned: Not yet, and I called a few weeks back, and they said I might not get one at all? But who knows..

Date visa granted: Still waiting... hoping for a christmas miracle

BTW, if people that lodged their applications onshore could write down where they lodged it, so the rest of us could compare, that would be awesome


----------



## drewzy

DaybyDay who is your CO ?


----------



## DaybyDay

Drewzy, I dont know if I am permited to place the name on the forum.
if there is another way let me know


----------



## Andreea

hi, i have also sent my application to Belgrade, had the interview on the 15th of november, my CO told me that the waiting time now is 6 months... due to only a certain number of placed being assigned by Canberra.... can you tell me if your CO told you anything about the waiting times?



DaybyDay said:


> Date of application: 26-09-2011
> 
> Nationality: Macedonian
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa Subclass 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes (sent by Doctor )
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no):	yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: 30-09-2011
> 
> Interview: 03-11-2011
> 
> Date visa granted: Waiting
> 
> Application was submitted at the Australian embassy in Belgrade


----------



## efar

efar said:


> Date of application: 07th Jan 2011 (dropped into Lee street Office)
> 
> Received acknowledgement letter: received Email the next week asking for Medical, Form 80 and I was still waiting on Irish police check.
> 
> Nationality: Irish
> 
> Visa type: 820/801
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore - Sydney
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes , 4th Feb 2011
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, AFP 7th Jan & Irish 4th Feb 2011
> 
> Date CO assigned: not yet
> 
> Date visa granted: Not yet
> 
> Just wondering why my application is taking so long. I have seen from forum that a lot of people have been granted their visas in only a few weeks/months. The only things missing from my application when first lodged was Form 80, irish police check and medical results all which were lodged on 4th Feb. No one has contacted me from immigration since email confirming that I had lodged my application. I have emailed Immigration on 3 occasions and they keep saying that it will be 9-12months. I'm waiting 11 months now and still nothing .Bit anxious as I have 3months completed on my 6month work restrictions and wondering should I fill in form 1005 so I can stay with my current employer (love my job) or could it be granted before then?
> Any help/advice greatly appreciated.


Just an updated. Lodged Form 1005 on Monday 21st November 2011 to have 6 month restriction lifted. Scanned form and all evidence and emailed them (approx 32 scanned pages of evidence). Fingers crossed will hear good news soon.

Another updated. Got email from immigration 29nov11 saying I could work full time. Wahoo things are looking up.


----------



## BlitzkriegBetsy

Date of application: April 28 2011

Nationality: American

Visa type: Partner Visa (Married)

Offshore/onshore: Onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No, sent by mail a month after.

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: I believe April 29 2011, that was the last letter we received. It just states that our application was received and it stated it was a valid application. 

Date visa granted: Pending...


__________________ 

I've been a tad bit worried that there's something wrong with our application. It's now been 7 months and still no reply. We sent it by courier, and we sent it to the Brisbane offices. Every time I call Immigration they keep telling me that process times are 9-12 months. In September when I called they said that they were now processing April applications, is that a lie? 
I'm also no too sure on the case officer thing. What is that exactly and how will I know when I have one?

Any answers would be greatly appreciated, I need some piece of mind.

Many Thanks

Heather


----------



## whatnext

Hi heather

On the bottom of the letter you got when they received your application does it have a CO name?? Who is the letter signed off by? We applied in Perth and our letter had a CO's name in the bottom.


----------



## BlitzkriegBetsy

whatnext said:


> Hi heather
> 
> On the bottom of the letter you got when they received your application does it have a CO name?? Who is the letter signed off by? We applied in Perth and our letter had a CO's name in the bottom.


Yes the letter is signed. I still don't get it though, I've been reading this forum and someone else lodged their application in September this year and got an answer in October. It's very stressful, I feel like somethings wrong. Every time I call they won't tell me anymore than it's been received and that processing times are 9-12 months. If this gets denied and I have to go back, my husband and I wont be able to be together. We tried to bring him to the states before I came over and they wouldn't let him in. That's why I came here.


----------



## whatnext

Some applications are processed faster if they have clear and strong history of a long relationship, from a low risk country and included all Medicals, police clearances etc. They may also have a child involved.

This doesn't mean there is something wrong with our application, it's just in the standard processing line. As am I, we are also told 9-12 months. It's frustrating but nothing you can do. It is more common to have to wait many months for approval then it is to have an approval in a month or less.


----------



## efar

whatnext said:


> Hi heather
> 
> On the bottom of the letter you got when they received your application does it have a CO name?? Who is the letter signed off by? We applied in Perth and our letter had a CO's name in the bottom.


Hi all,
I'm confused also....On the bottom of my letter there is a name but it doesn't say it's a CO. Then when I email/ring immigration they say I haven't been assigned a CO yet???
Efa


----------



## whatnext

It may not be your CO's name. I got my CO with my acknowledgment letter but different offices may do things differently. 

Some people get visa approval without ever having had anything from their CO. Most people didn't even know they had one. You will only hear from your CO if they need additional documents or information. 

Even if you do have your CO's name it is not very useful if they haven't got to your application yet. They basically tell you the current processing time and will only contact you if you they need something from you.


----------



## drewzy

Andreea said:


> hi, i have also sent my application to Belgrade, had the interview on the 15th of november, my CO told me that the waiting time now is 6 months... due to only a certain number of placed being assigned by Canberra.... can you tell me if your CO told you anything about the waiting times?


Hi Andreea, the CO also advised my partner that due to a large number of applications for this particular visa now the waiting time is from 6 to 12 months. It was a bit dissapointing to hear that, but we can still hope that it wont be that long.


----------



## DaybyDay

Andreea said:


> hi, i have also sent my application to Belgrade, had the interview on the 15th of november, my CO told me that the waiting time now is 6 months... due to only a certain number of placed being assigned by Canberra.... can you tell me if your CO told you anything about the waiting times?


Yep my CO said 6-12 months


----------



## dan

called the embassy last night and was told that she has a case officer assigned... so that's a bit over 4mo. fingers crossed we get an early christmas present!



dan said:


> Date of application: 8 July 2011
> Place of application: Berlin
> Nationality: Swiss
> Visa type: 309 defacto
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes, up front
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes, up front
> Date CO assigned: TBA
> Date visa granted: TBA


----------



## drewzy

DaybyDay said:


> Yep my CO said 6-12 months


A friend of mine and her partner were also told the same thing but it turned out he got the visa approved within 4 months of his application. The 6 - 12 months could be just an indication of maybe the time line I guess.


----------



## Ankara2011

Date of application: 27/10/2011

Application place .... ankara...nationality...turkish

Visa type: Partner Visa Subclass 309 / 100

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes (sent by Doctor )

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes


Interview: date of application..

Date visa granted: 18/11/2011

5 years marriagei a baby and so on....

gudluck everyone


----------



## canadiangirl

Date of application: July 27, 2011

Nationality: Applicant: Canadian - Sponsor: Australian

Visa type: Partner Provisional - subclass 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Ottawa, Canada

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, requested by e-mail on August 16, 2011 -- sent in August 19, 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, requested by e-mail on August 16, 2011 -- sent in by Panel doc around August 29, 2011

Date CO assigned: 

Date visa granted: NOVEMBER 24, 2011!!! 

Quick note - I called the visa information service after 12 weeks had passed to check in on the status of my visa, and they told me it was still in the initial processing phase (which is 3-4 months) and that I should expect to hear from a case officer within the next month. After 5 more weeks of waiting, I emailed the AHC in Ottawa on November 22, 2011 requesting another update on the status of my visa application. I drew their attention to the fact that 17 weeks had passed and I had still not been contacted by my case officer. 2 days later I received an email notifying me that my visa had been granted! So don't be afraid to contact the visa office where you applied if the initial processing period has passed and you are still in the dark. It could have been a coincidence, but I think my email definitely helped to speed along the process in our case.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## JenL

Like many others, i have been checking this thread daily, and thought it was about time that i uploaded my timeline up to now! 

Date of application- 28th July 2011
Nationality- British
Visa type- Child Visa 101
Onshore/offshore- Offshore (London, UK)
Medicals submitted (yes/no)- Yes, requested 5th Sept 2011, submitted by panel doctor 15th Sept 2011
Police clearance (yes/no)- Yes, sent 22nd Sept 2011
Date CO assigned- 9th August
Date visa granted- waiting...........

Throughout this time i have been with a migration agent, who have kept me informed and helped me along the way. After submitting medicals and police clearance my CO informed my migration agent that nothing further is required for the application and processing can take up to 7-8 months from lodgement date but they will try to finalise it earlier than that.

Just over 3 months and 2 weeks i have waited up to now. Fingers crossed it comes through soon! I just want to be back with my family now in Oz :-(

Limbo land is frustrating! Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Freya

Date of application: 21st December 2010

Nationality: British

Visa type: Partner Visa

Offshore/onshore: Onshore (Brisbane Office)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, but sent a state police check not a federal one, so case officer requested federal police check.

Date CO assigned: 1st November 2011
Date visa granted: 15th November 2011
 __________________[/QUOTE]


----------



## nene generalao

From PHILIPPINES!

Date of Application: Sept. 20, 2011

Nationality: Filipina, Sponsor: Australian PR

Visa Type: Subclass 300 - PMV

Offshore/Onshore: Offshore (Manila Office via Courier)

Medicals: YES along with application

Police Check: YES along with application

Date CO Assigned: Still Waiting 
Date Visa grant: Still Waiting


----------



## AngeEK

Date of application: Received application in Ottawa on October 3rd, 2011 (From Vancouver area)

Nationality: Canadian

Visa type: Prospective Marriage Visa (Subclass 300) 

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Vancouver)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - Doctor sent them out on my behalf back in mid August 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - RCMP sent them in on my behalf beginning of September 2011

Date CO assigned: Waiting

Date visa granted: Patiently Waiting!!

Hoping for a speedy turn around! Any advice or comforting experience from other Canadians in this situation is always helpful and appreciative!


----------



## nene generalao

rjay777 said:


> Date of application: 10th Dec 2010
> 
> Received acknowledgement letter: 17th Dec 2010
> 
> Nationality: American
> 
> Visa type: 820/801
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore - Sydney
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: 29th Sept 2011
> 
> Date visa granted: Not yet
> 
> I have a minor child not migrating and they are requesting medicals to be done. Have this scheduled for 31st of Oct. Fingers crossed.


HI,

I think it will take 2 years before they will grant you your 801 (permanent) visa. If after 2 years your relationship is still ongoing living as husband and wife, then you get your visa...


----------



## cintia

Date of application: 05th Oct 2011

Received acknowledgement letter: 11th Oct 2011

Nationality: Hungarian

Visa type: 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore- Berlin Office

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: 22. December 2011

Date visa granted: Not yet

Maybe I will travel to Australia in 1-2 months.  I am so excited.


----------



## Russ

AngeEK said:


> Date of application: Received application in Ottawa on October 3rd, 2011 (From Vancouver area)
> 
> Nationality: Canadian
> 
> Visa type: Prospective Marriage Visa (Subclass 300)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Vancouver)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - Doctor sent them out on my behalf back in mid August 2011
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - RCMP sent them in on my behalf beginning of September 2011
> 
> Date CO assigned: Waiting
> 
> Date visa granted: Patiently Waiting!!
> 
> Hoping for a speedy turn around! Any advice or comforting experience from other Canadians in this situation is always helpful and appreciative!


Our application is ready to be granted, HOWEVER, because our date of marriage has passed (we thought it would have been approved by now) we need to submit a new date. Not sure if this means a new form from the Registry Office, or just a new date to be emailed but its one last hurdle.

Check my signature for the timeline. They also asked us to complete an Australian Federal Police Check, which took about 2 weeks...


----------



## AngeEK

Russ said:


> Check my signature for the timeline. They also asked us to complete an Australian Federal Police Check, which took about 2 weeks...


Thanks for the info! I would think you might need a new NOIM but doesn't hurt to check with DIAC. I didn't include an AFP check because I didn't see it in the checklist as required for myself and I thought they would only want one if I had been living in Australia for 12 months or more and I left after about 11 months. So nervous!! Hoping that my application will be granted by beginning of February 2012 as it seems most are going through after the 4 month mark.


----------



## waratah

*Partner Visa 100 time line*

Date of application: 23rd July 2011

Nationality:British

Visa type: Partner visa subclass 100

Offshore: London

Medicals submitted (yes/no): YES

Police check submitted (yes/no): YES

Date CO assigned: 5th August 2011

Date visa granted: 28th November 2011

Worth taking the care and making sure all the info is there.


----------



## Russ

AngeEK said:


> Thanks for the info! I would think you might need a new NOIM but doesn't hurt to check with DIAC. I didn't include an AFP check because I didn't see it in the checklist as required for myself and I thought they would only want one if I had been living in Australia for 12 months or more and I left after about 11 months. So nervous!! Hoping that my application will be granted by beginning of February 2012 as it seems most are going through after the 4 month mark.


Turns out we didn't need any formal documents, just a new date. 
Visa was granted today!!

So very excited. Can't wait until the 26th December, my fiancee's official arrival date. Merry Xmas to us!


----------



## docteec

waratah said:


> Date of application: 23rd July 2011
> 
> Nationality:British
> 
> Visa type: Partner visa subclass 100
> 
> Offshore: London
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): YES
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): YES
> 
> Date CO assigned: 5th August 2011
> 
> Date visa granted: 28th November 2011
> 
> Worth taking the care and making sure all the info is there.


Congrats!
Really hope that it takes an average of 4 months in the UK. 
Fingers crossed.


----------



## llawjm

*Onshore 820 visa granted*

Date of application: *25 October 2011*

Received acknowledgement letter: 25 October 2011

Nationality: German

Visa type: 820/801

Offshore/onshore: Onshore - Melbourne

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: Never assigned

Date visa granted: *28 November 2011*

** UPDATES **
*28 October 2011* - About half of our evidence was returned back to us with official letter stating that "original documentation" has been returned and copies taken.

*23 November 2011* - Applied in person at the Melbourne office for BVB for travel over Dec/Jan. As our travel dates were not within 14 days of departing, they could only take the payment and send the application to the processing centre.

*29 November 2011* - We logged onto the Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO) website and noticed the visa had been granted 28/11/2011. Followed up with phone call and the registered mail grant letter is on it's way. 

We think that submitting our BVB application in person may have made immigration check our status of the 820/801 application.

Now we need to write to customer services and request a refund for the BVB application.

Thank you to all who helped answer our queries over the past year.


----------



## whatnext

Hi

How did you use VEVO to check status of defacto visa? Did you get a TRN with your application??


----------



## llawjm

whatnext said:


> Hi
> How did you use VEVO to check status of defacto visa? Did you get a TRN with your application??


Hi,

We used VEVO to check what type of visa the passport was still registered to. Last week it was the BVA, but it was obviously since upgraded on Monday to subclass 820.

We registered for a password over the phone.


----------



## joycee

Date of application: Aug 18, 2011

Received acknowledgement letter: Aug 19, 2011

Nationality: Filipina ( sponsor-Australian Citizen)

Visa type: Spouse Visa 309/100

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Manila

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: 

Date visa granted: 30 November 2011


----------



## Bam45

Bam45 said:


> Date of application: 18th April 2011
> 
> Nationality: Portuguese
> 
> Visa type: Prospective Marriage Visa (Subclass 300)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Madrid
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): No
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Requested on 19th July - sent 26th July 2011 - Delivered 2nd August 2011
> 
> Date CO assigned: 30th June 2011
> 
> Date visa granted: November 30th 2011 (Exactly one year after saying goodbye to my Fiancée at the airport)
> 
> The waiting game is now up to 5 months since the visa was initially submitted. For those who have been complaining about not seeing their loved one for 3 months, I should let you know that me and my Fiancée have been apart since the 30th of November 2010 ( around 3pm...  ) So it can be worse, don't give in just yet.
> 
> It's interesting to see how their recommendations in the booklet specifically mention not to submit the medicals or police check before they're requested, and yet so many people do it and it actually makes things easier and faster. Guess it teaches a lesson to those following the red tape.
> 
> Good luck everyone.


*Medicals submitted (yes/no):* No - EDIT - *Submitted November 22nd*

*Date visa granted: *November 30th 2011 (Exactly one year after saying goodbye to my Fiancée at the airport)

Now I understand why people come here and say "So happy! "

I'm over the moon at the moment. Gonna start 2012 next to the love of my life :')

Now it's time to book that flight!


----------



## koala

Date of application: *22nd July 2011
*
Received acknowledgement letter: 23rd July 2011

Nationality: Canadian

Visa type: Partner visa/defacto

Offshore/onshore: Offshore- Ottawa office in Canada

Medicals submitted (yes/no): We were asked for it in August

Police check submitted (yes/no): Asked for it in August

Date CO assigned: I think on the 22nd November 2011. We were asked for more documentation that we thought our Migration agent had given (however, he did not! We were really upset) So we quickly sent it all to her (again!), directly this time. I'm pretty sure we would have had our visa approved that day.

Date visa granted: *NOVEMBER 29TH 2011 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO SO sooooooo excited!!! So happy!!!! We should be home just after Christmas!!!!! *

It was worth the wait! It was very frustrating and at times hard to be patient, when you are living in limbo land! But finally we can start our lives and plan for the future. So happy!


----------



## nicoz

*Visa granted!!!!!!*



nicoz said:


> Relationship time 8 years, married for 1yr 6mths
> 
> Date of application: June 2011
> 
> Nationality: Italian
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa Subclass 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshor
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes (separate-sent by Doctor)
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: -not yet 01/11/11
> 
> Date visa granted: -----09/11/11 (so only 9 days to grant)
> It just took an extra month to find out!!!
> 
> Email received to confirm payment & processing of application: 24/06/11


Visa granted on: 09/11/11 (although we never received the email)
We emailed the CO to ask what was happening and if my husband could leave Italy on 10/01/11 to return to Australia with me (after I am on holiday in Italy) she replied saying his visa was already granted (we had just never received the email).

So if you wait for a LONG period of time I would suggest emailing the office to ask about the progress of the application and flights etc if you want to book as we had booked (by mistake a long time ago for a holiday in Hong Kong together although this was more evidence of our relationship).

Good luck to everyone else!!! This was excruciating, not to mention we waited a month more when we already had the visa????

-Nicole


----------



## DaybyDay

Russ said:


> Turns out we didn't need any formal documents, just a new date.
> Visa was granted today!!
> 
> So very excited. Can't wait until the 26th December, my fiancee's official arrival date. Merry Xmas to us!


Congrats!
Really hope that it takes up to an average of 4 months for everyone applying for partner visa as every day apart is hard.


----------



## DaybyDay

nicoz said:


> Visa granted on: 09/11/11 (although we never received the email)
> We emailed the CO to ask what was happening and if my husband could leave Italy on 10/01/11 to return to Australia with me (after I am on holiday in Italy) she replied saying his visa was already granted (we had just never received the email).
> 
> So if you wait for a LONG period of time I would suggest emailing the office to ask about the progress of the application and flights etc if you want to book as we had booked (by mistake a long time ago for a holiday in Hong Kong together although this was more evidence of our relationship).
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!!! This was excruciating, not to mention we waited a month more when we already had the visa????
> 
> -Nicole


Congratulation,


----------



## natsumi

Date of application: 1 Jun 2011

Received acknowledgement letter: 7 June 2011

Nationality: Singaporean

Visa type: 820/801

Offshore/onshore: Onshore - Perth

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes (along with application)

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (approx. July for Singaporean Police Cert)

Date CO assigned: 7 June 2011

Date visa granted: Hopefully soon =(

Hi everyone,

Wishing for a nice Xmas present as well...


----------



## whatnext

Hi Natsumi 

Just letting you know the Perth office are currently processing March application so we probably still waiting another 2 or 3 months.


----------



## natsumi

Thanks Whatsnext. We were told as much last month by our case officer when we informed her of our travel plans this coming Jan-Feb. We'll be applying for my BVB after Xmas but we're still stubbornly holding on to hope that it becomes unnecessary...


----------



## nicolas2608

*Visa granted!!!*

I am writing to you on behalf of my fiancee who has just been granted her visa to come and join me!!! Wooooohhoooo!!! It has been a long wait, perhaps not as long as some other but it was worth it! Here is the timeline for her application:

Date of application: 22/08/2011

Nationality: Mauritian

Visa type: PMV Subclass 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes (when requested)

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (we sent our application first but in the meantime she undertook the police check, knowing that it takes quite a while, and we submitted it 2 weeks after our application)

Date CO assigned: It was not clear whether we have been assigned a CO or not but we received an email from the embassy saying to provide medicals on 26/10/2011

Date visa granted: 01/12/2011

Overall we got the visa granted in a little bit more than 3 months which is very surprising if I compare to some other still waiting. But I got to say that our application contained everything (even small details) - pictures, all our emails exchanged, NOIM, all phone bills showing our respective numbers, photocopies of all our letters exchanged, 6 statutory declarations, my work history and proof that I could 'sustain' her financially. Although I was not working on a full time basis, I provided them with my part time work details (including payslips), a resume, my university results (which I just finished at the time of the application) and a cover letter showing that my motivation to find a full time work in my related industry.

I wish good luck to all of you who have not yet been granted the visa. It's a long wait but it's worth it. When hearing or reading 'GRANTED' provides you with the most joyful feeling!!!


----------



## Bauhn

Nicolas did she need to attend an interview?


----------



## nicolas2608

Bauhn said:


> Nicolas did she need to attend an interview?


Not at all....


----------



## abc123

ihope said:


> Date of application: 08/09/2011
> 
> Nationality: Filipino
> 
> Visa type: Spouse Visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - with application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: I don't know when I was assigned to one, I just got a call from my CO Oct 31, 2011
> 
> Date visa granted: October 31, 2011
> 
> 2 months and 23 days.  Permanent Visa was given to me


Hi
jst wondering which category of visa was urs? was it 100? if yes, does Immi asked for Medicals for subclass 100?


----------



## Ankara2011

I just let u all know that i got granted subclass 100 within 25 DAYS. I wrote this before....however noone paid attention to timeline. 

Hope everyone gets granted visa asap...waiting is ennoying


----------



## down under

*visa costs*

hi im not sure of what kind of visa thats needed .but me and my wife with kids are thinking of migrate permanantly to australia. my wifes sister lives there . i wonder what kind of visa we need and how much is the avarage cost for a visa


----------



## barneycousteau

down under said:


> hi im not sure of what kind of visa thats needed .but me and my wife with kids are thinking of migrate permanantly to australia. my wifes sister lives there . i wonder what kind of visa we need and how much is the avarage cost for a visa


Hi Down Under, it really depends on a lot of factors. Have you tried using the Visa Wizard on the DIAC's website? It asks you to put in a lot of info and then gives you the types of visa you could apply for. Let me know if it works.

Cheers


----------



## Rygen

*Finally Granted*

VISA GRANTED: 5th December 2011!!!

Just to 'WARN' all those applicants making a application through Ottawa AHC. KEEP ON THEIR BACKS. Due to lack of communication our app was delayed severely by 4 mnths ... They claim to have sent an email requesting additional info... No email was ever sent ... They realized this, and did everything to expedite the grant...

Finally - woohooo

Goodluck!



Rygen said:


> *Date of application:* Sent Application to Ottawa AHC 24/03/2011 - Received 29/03/2011
> 
> *Nationality:* CANADIAN
> 
> *Visa type:* 309/100 Partner/De Facto
> 
> *Offshore/onshore:* Offshore
> 
> *Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes, submitted April 18th
> 
> *Police check submitted (yes/no):* Yes - with application
> 
> *Date CO assigned*: not sure but, Received letter in Post 6th April 2011 informing us of file Number
> 
> *Date visa granted: * Still Awaiting


----------



## bessboo

*820 Timeline*

Date of application: 6.12.2011

Nationality: British Applicant Australian Partner/Sponsor

Visa type: 820 Partner

Offshore/onshore: Onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no):Yes 6.12.2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes 6.12.2011

Date CO assigned: N/A (I think)

Date visa granted: 19.12.2011

Partner and I attended a pre-planned and confirmed interview on 6.12.11 - all documentation given in with application - __________________


----------



## whatnext

Hi BessBoo

Which office did you apply at?

Thanks


----------



## bessboo

whatnext said:


> Hi BessBoo
> 
> Which office did you apply at?
> 
> Thanks


Perth DIAC


----------



## whatnext

Thanks. It will be interesting to see if you get yours approved fast or if you have to wait standard processing time. We applied in Perth through mail as we were told we couldn't make an appointment or even hand in in person.


----------



## Wombat11

*Update*. 
Notified embassy in DC of our intent to leave the US and travel to Australia for the holidays on 11/23. Left the US on 11/27, checked email when we arrived and the Visa was granted some time while we were over the Pacific, and activated when we entered Australia. We had to verify with Immigration that we got in in time, and we did. Very lucky.


----------



## abc123

Ankara2011 said:


> I just let u all know that i got granted subclass 100 within 25 DAYS. I wrote this before....however noone paid attention to timeline.
> 
> Hope everyone gets granted visa asap...waiting is ennoying


Hi,

Which VO have u applied?

thanks n congrats!


----------



## Sam_Deep

*Grant Subclass 309*

Hi this is sam. Can anybody tell me whoose visa (Subclass 309 )has been granted for the current year.. For that how much time is taking to get approval?


----------



## barneycousteau

Hi everyone, just signed up for this awesome forum yesterday. I've got some experience with partner visas. Let me know if you got questions and I'll try to help you out.

Cheers


----------



## Flipsenorita

Hmm..

I am in a situation where we applied to Washington DC but they forwarded our application to Ottawa as the Nth American processing location changed

My partner is Mexican..submitted application/received on 17th Aug to DC..Canadian office got it 7th Sept..

We never got a case officer & have called several times to check the status. They keep saying his application needs no further docs as it was very thorough..good news but I still feel like we are in limbo

I really thought he would be here before Xmas..

Another friend a Mexican applied got her application approved for. PmV in just over 2 months..so. lucky..but i guess thiswas before DC changed their location to Ottawa

Come on Ottawa..hurry UP!!



Rygen said:


> VISA GRANTED: 5th December 2011!!!
> 
> Just to 'WARN' all those applicants making a application through Ottawa AHC. KEEP ON THEIR BACKS. Due to lack of communication our app was delayed severely by 4 mnths ... They claim to have sent an email requesting additional info... No email was ever sent ... They realized this, and did everything to expedite the grant...
> 
> Finally - woohooo
> 
> Goodluck!


----------



## reezsaidin

Date of application: 9 December 2011

Nationality: Malaysian

Visa type: Partner Offshore Subclass 309 & 100 (Same Sex)

Offshore: Auckland AVAC

Medicals submitted: Yes. Supplied by the doctor. 

Police check submitted: Submitted along with the application at the time of lodgement.

Date CO assigned:

Date visa granted:


----------



## bessboo

whatnext said:


> Thanks. It will be interesting to see if you get yours approved fast or if you have to wait standard processing time. We applied in Perth through mail as we were told we couldn't make an appointment or even hand in in person.


Will update when we hear  Hoping for a speedy response - it was decision ready but there had been a blip in the appointment system and we were not on their list - had the appointment confirmation with us so all was ok. We booked this in October so may have been before the change.


----------



## whatnext

Here's hoping for a speedy decision for you. Yeah they told the appointment system had recently been reintroduced and the people doing the interviews are from the client service department and then they pass on your application to the partner processing section. I guess client services do a quick assessment of your application and if it's decision ready and meets their criteria for a face decision then you go in the fast queue. 

They stopped the appointment system some time ago as they were getting too many applications and didn't have enough resources to keep up with the appointments. I guess it's a good thing it has started again because they seem to be getting on top of things.


----------



## bessboo

whatnext said:


> Here's hoping for a speedy decision for you. Yeah they told the appointment system had recently been reintroduced and the people doing the interviews are from the client service department and then they pass on your application to the partner processing section. I guess client services do a quick assessment of your application and if it's decision ready and meets their criteria for a face decision then you go in the fast queue.
> 
> They stopped the appointment system some time ago as they were getting too many applications and didn't have enough resources to keep up with the appointments. I guess it's a good thing it has started again because they seem to be getting on top of things.


Thanks - we are all hoping the same here too.... would be the best Christmas present for us ))) but if it takes a little longer so be it hey - just have to keep myself busy during the day so as not to think about it too much


----------



## reyzleh

*American 309 De Facto*

Date of application: 1 Sept 2011

Nationality: American

Visa type: 309 De Facto

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - submitted October 20

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - state check was sent Sept 15; federal FBI check took a couple months to process but was received by the embassy on November 22

Date CO assigned: Sept 14 (I'm assuming this is the case - I emailed the embassy a week or two after my application was received since I hadn't received any acknowledgement; they sent me an email back with the name of my CO)

Date visa granted: Still waiting...

A note about the medicals/police check: I called the Ottawa call center before I submitted my application to ask if I needed to include my medical and police checks upfront, and they said to wait until my CO requested them. A couple weeks after my application was received, I sent the embassy an email asking if they'd received it and if they needed anything else. I got a form email back saying they got it and that I should submit my police and medical checks ASAP. I got the feeling that they expected the checks to be submitted upfront. So advice to other American applicants: front load with your checks! The FBI check especially takes forever (a minimum of two months) so the sooner you get those in, the faster the process will go.


----------



## Vanessa_CC

Date of application: 16 Aug 2011

Nationality: Vietnamese, Husband is Australian by birth

Visa type: Subclass 309/100 

Offshore/onshore: Offshore- Singapore ( as i'm working here)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - submitted 1 Sep 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - submitted 1 Sep 2011

Case Officer assigned: Yes, 16 Aug 2011

Date visa granted: Still waiting

I have made a few calls to them, but the answer is alwasy, the processing time is 5-8months, you are not even 5 months yet. I also told them about some cases i knew that got granted visa in 8weeks, but they said every country is different processing time.
I already informed my company in Singapore that i will resign in March 2012, hopefully i will get the visa by then.

BTW, I would like to ask if the Case Officer is the one who decides to grant our visa or not ?


----------



## drewzy

Vanessa_CC said:


> Date of application: 16 Aug 2011
> 
> Nationality: Vietnamese, Husband is Australian by birth
> 
> Visa type: Subclass 309/100
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore- Singapore ( as i'm working here)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - submitted 1 Sep 2011
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - submitted 1 Sep 2011
> 
> Case Officer assigned: Yes, 16 Aug 2011
> 
> Date visa granted: Still waiting
> 
> I have made a few calls to them, but the answer is alwasy, the processing time is 5-8months, you are not even 5 months yet. I also told them about some cases i knew that got granted visa in 8weeks, but they said every country is different processing time.
> I already informed my company in Singapore that i will resign in March 2012, hopefully i will get the visa by then.
> 
> BTW, I would like to ask if the Case Officer is the one who decides to grant our visa or not ?


I am also confused as to who infact approves the visas, is it the CO or is it the ambasodor at the off shore Australian Embassy or do they just simply send the files to the Canberra head office for approval? In my last email I requested to know the actual process of how it is all processed but got a a very inefficient answer.


----------



## Vanessa_CC

drewzy said:


> I am also confused as to who infact approves the visas, is it the CO or is it the ambasodor at the off shore Australian Embassy or do they just simply send the files to the Canberra head office for approval? In my last email I requested to know the actual process of how it is all processed but got a a very inefficient answer.


What did they answer you?


----------



## Miniscon

*Timeline*

Date of application: 25 August 2011

Received acknowledgement letter: 28 August 2011

Nationality: Romanian

Visa type: 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Belgrade

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: 28 August 2011

Interview: 10 October 2011

Date visa granted: Pending


----------



## DMartz29

Date of application: 10 August 2011
Received acknowledgement letter: 10 August 2011
Nationality: Filipino
Visa type: 309
Offshore/onshore: Offshore (application was lodged in Philippines)
Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (2 days after CO was assigned to me and called me)
Date CO assigned: 16 Nov 2011
Interview: Not required as per CO
Date visa granted: Yes (the day i submitted my Police Check document)


I spoke with my CO and asked her/him why I don't need to be interviewed or my partner. She simply replied because the documents submitted were ORGANIZED properly and ROBUST enough to comply with the embassy's requirements. When I submitted my police clearance, as per CO's advise, I immediately met up with him/her at the embassy and gave the police document together with my passport. He/she asked for me to wait for 15 minutes to make a decision on my application - although she already told me on the day she contacted me that there is a 90% chance that it will be approved if i will submit my police doc. True enough, after the docs were given to her, I only waited for 15 minutes and my application was approved. 


Let me know if you need more information as to how we documented everything. For those who passed, CONGRATULATIONS!!! To those waiting, a fortnightly email to your CO or embassy will not hurt the application. All the best !!!


----------



## Vanessa_CC

DMartz29 said:


> Date of application: 10 August 2011
> Received acknowledgement letter: 10 August 2011
> Nationality: Filipino
> Visa type: 309
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore (application was lodged in Philippines)
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (2 days after CO was assigned to me and called me)
> Date CO assigned: 16 Nov 2011
> Interview: Not required as per CO
> Date visa granted: Yes (the day i submitted my Police Check document)
> 
> I spoke with my CO and asked her/him why I don't need to be interviewed or my partner. She simply replied because the documents submitted were ORGANIZED properly and ROBUST enough to comply with the embassy's requirements. When I submitted my police clearance, as per CO's advise, I immediately met up with him/her at the embassy and gave the police document together with my passport. He/she asked for me to wait for 15 minutes to make a decision on my application - although she already told me on the day she contacted me that there is a 90% chance that it will be approved if i will submit my police doc. True enough, after the docs were given to her, I only waited for 15 minutes and my application was approved.
> 
> Let me know if you need more information as to how we documented everything. For those who passed, CONGRATULATIONS!!! To those waiting, a fortnightly email to your CO or embassy will not hurt the application. All the best !!!


Congrats to you! Look like Manila office is working faster than Singapore one, i have seen a few from Manila got approved within 2-3months, I also submitted everything and quite organised as my parents in law also helped with the application. 
I was scared when i called and ask about my case as the CO always talked like i was distubing them, keep telling me the procedure is 5-8months. I will get to their back and hoppefully that will help.


----------



## drewzy

Vanessa_CC said:


> What did they answer you?


My CO pretty much advised that the applicaiton is still within the time line and has not exceeded the 4-12 month waiting period that no further documents are needed and that all the requirements are met for a succesful application. She did not go into too much detail. I have also like you found that the response from her was somewhat blunt and it seemed like I am annoying her. How ever I believe emails from time to time to remind them that we are in limbo and just touching base is harmless.


----------



## Miniscon

drewzy said:


> Date of application: 19 August, 2011
> 
> Nationality: Macedonian
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa Subclass 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes: 7th September,2011
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes : Same time as the application
> 
> Date CO assigned: 26 August, 2011
> 
> Date visa granted: Not yet
> 
> Two weeks after the application was submitted at the Australian embassy in Belgrade my partner received in the mail Form 886 and medical examination forms. Also he had a letter notifying of his interview appointment schedulled for the 27th September.
> He underwent the medical examination on the 7th September and those were sent off directly from the clinic. He submitted his Form 886 at the time of his interview. As informed by the CO at the time of the interview and in the follow up email I had sent her after the interview no further documentation was required from my partner (the applicant) or myself (the sponsor).
> It has been 6 weeks after the interview and we still have not heard anything. I guess that is how this whole process works it is a waiting game and it is one to test our patience. Good luck to all of you still awaiting the good news!


I had my interview on october 10 and my CO in Belgrade told me that she can't tell for sure when it going to be approved but 5 or 6 months from the application date is a very realistic guess. So i am hoping to hear back from them in January or February.

Let me know if you hear from them since we will probably get our visas in the same month.


----------



## drewzy

Miniscon said:


> I had my interview on october 10 and my CO in Belgrade told me that she can't tell for sure when it going to be approved but 5 or 6 months from the application date is a very realistic guess. So i am hoping to hear back from them in January or February.
> 
> Let me know if you hear from them since we will probably get our visas in the same month.


I will be interested to see what the Belgrade turnover time is. I know few people that have had their visas approved within the 4 month period. It's so frustrating when there is no communicaiton from their end.


----------



## Miniscon

drewzy said:


> I will be interested to see what the Belgrade turnover time is. I know few people that have had their visas approved within the 4 month period. It's so frustrating when there is no communicaiton from their end.


I understand. I emailed my CO last week trying to get more information on the case but i just got the same standard response. In their defense at the interview she said that it is in their best interest to have short processing times; however, the number of visas they are allowed to give each month is limited.

So maybe we will get lucky and be among those cases with 4 months processing time.


----------



## Vanessa_CC

Vanessa_CC said:


> Date of application: 16 Aug 2011
> 
> Nationality: Vietnamese, Husband is Australian by birth
> 
> Visa type: Subclass 309/100
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore- Singapore ( as i'm working here)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - submitted 1 Sep 2011
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - submitted 1 Sep 2011
> 
> Case Officer assigned: Yes, 16 Aug 2011
> 
> Date visa granted: Still waiting
> 
> I have made a few calls to them, but the answer is alwasy, the processing time is 5-8months, you are not even 5 months yet. I also told them about some cases i knew that got granted visa in 8weeks, but they said every country is different processing time.
> I already informed my company in Singapore that i will resign in March 2012, hopefully i will get the visa by then.
> 
> BTW, I would like to ask if the Case Officer is the one who decides to grant our visa or not ?


Updated, with other' s encourage, i made a call just now to Singapore Embassy and talked to my CO. She was suprisingly very friendly and helped me look through my case. She mentioned that she wants me to make photocopies of all my photos and note behind every of it where we had it taken. And she agrees to meet up with me tomorrow morning to show me how to do those stuffs and also have interview with me at 9am.
She also told me that they will finalise and give decision in January for my case. I can't wait

Really hope that tomorrow interview will go well. God Bless Me!!!!


----------



## drewzy

Vanessa_CC said:


> Updated, with other' s encourage, i made a call just now to Singapore Embassy and talked to my CO. She was suprisingly very friendly and helped me look through my case. She mentioned that she wants me to make photocopies of all my photos and note behind every of it where we had it taken. And she agrees to meet up with me tomorrow morning to show me how to do those stuffs and also have interview with me at 9am.
> She also told me that they will finalise and give decision in January for my case. I can't wait
> 
> Really hope that tomorrow interview will go well. God Bless Me!!!!


Good luck.. my only advice to you for the interview is just be your self and just tell your CO your story, we are all in it for love!


----------



## Vanessa_CC

drewzy said:


> Good luck.. my only advice to you for the interview is just be your self and just tell your CO your story, we are all in it for love!


Thanks, i will be myself! I will update you guys if have any news!!


----------



## rjay777

Update:
Temporary Residence Visa granted TODAY!!!! 
So relieved, almost 1 year to the day we applied. Keep believing people. Best Christmas present my partner and I could have hoped for...



rjay777 said:


> Date of application: 10th Dec 2010
> 
> Received acknowledgement letter: 17th Dec 2010
> 
> Nationality: American
> 
> Visa type: 820/801
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore - Sydney
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: 29th Sept 2011
> 
> Date visa granted: Not yet
> 
> I have a minor child not migrating and they are requesting medicals to be done. Have this scheduled for 31st of Oct. Fingers crossed.


----------



## drewzy

drewzy said:


> Date of application: 19 August, 2011
> 
> Nationality: Macedonian
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa Subclass 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes: 7th September,2011
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes : Same time as the application
> 
> Date CO assigned: 26 August, 2011
> 
> Date visa granted: Not yet
> 
> Two weeks after the application was submitted at the Australian embassy in Belgrade my partner received in the mail Form 886 and medical examination forms. Also he had a letter notifying of his interview appointment schedulled for the 27th September.
> He underwent the medical examination on the 7th September and those were sent off directly from the clinic. He submitted his Form 886 at the time of his interview. As informed by the CO at the time of the interview and in the follow up email I had sent her after the interview no further documentation was required from my partner (the applicant) or myself (the sponsor).
> It has been 6 weeks after the interview and we still have not heard anything. I guess that is how this whole process works it is a waiting game and it is one to test our patience. Good luck to all of you still awaiting the good news!


Just an update that today I called our CO and spoke with her, after an hour of our conversation she had called my partner to advise that his visa has been granted and he can either send in his passport or go in person at the Embassy where they will apply the visa, they made an appointment for this Friday. 
Finally a relief and we can spend our New yr together


----------



## Vanessa_CC

drewzy said:


> Just an update that today I called our CO and spoke with her, after an hour of our conversation she had called my partner to advise that his visa has been granted and he can either send in his passport or go in person at the Embassy where they will apply the visa, they made an appointment for this Friday.
> Finally a relief and we can spend our New yr together


Congrats!! I hope i will get mine soon.


----------



## drewzy

Vanessa_CC said:


> Congrats!! I hope i will get mine soon.


Thank you, I hope so too. I know how frustrating it is to be living in limbo and apart from your partner. Please keep on their backs guys, it is up to us to remind them that we are not just a file we are in fact people. Good luck to all of you still waiting.


----------



## DaybyDay

drewzy said:


> Just an update that today I called our CO and spoke with her, after an hour of our conversation she had called my partner to advise that his visa has been granted and he can either send in his passport or go in person at the Embassy where they will apply the visa, they made an appointment for this Friday.
> Finally a relief and we can spend our New yr together


Congrats drewzy !! I Hope my wife will get her soon.


----------



## barneycousteau

Vanessa_CC said:


> Date of application: 16 Aug 2011
> 
> Nationality: Vietnamese, Husband is Australian by birth
> 
> Visa type: Subclass 309/100
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore- Singapore ( as i'm working here)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - submitted 1 Sep 2011
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - submitted 1 Sep 2011
> 
> Case Officer assigned: Yes, 16 Aug 2011
> 
> Date visa granted: Still waiting
> 
> I have made a few calls to them, but the answer is alwasy, the processing time is 5-8months, you are not even 5 months yet. I also told them about some cases i knew that got granted visa in 8weeks, but they said every country is different processing time.
> I already informed my company in Singapore that i will resign in March 2012, hopefully i will get the visa by then.
> 
> BTW, I would like to ask if the Case Officer is the one who decides to grant our visa or not ?


Hi Vanessa

As far as I know the Case Officer is the one who decides whether or not to grant the visa. Let me know if you got more questions.


----------



## Bear

Congratulating you both!!


----------



## drewzy

DaybyDay said:


> Congrats drewzy !! I Hope my wife will get her soon.


When I spoke with the CO she advised me that now they are processing all applications from August. So hopefully it won't be too long until you also receive the good news. Keep me posted on how you go. Good luck !


----------



## Vanessa_CC

barneycousteau said:


> Hi Vanessa
> 
> As far as I know the Case Officer is the one who decides whether or not to grant the visa. Let me know if you got more questions.


Hi,

Yes i had conversation with my CO yesterday, she said the Australia Embassy in Singapore will be the one decides on my case, more particually she is the one who give the decision. I will see her tomorrow, and she said, she might make the decision by end of this week if all the evidences are efficient. Finger crossed!!!


----------



## poorstudent83

Hi guys,

Congratulations on your visa!

I have a question regarding the EVO (Entitlement Verification Online) website. I am currently on a 457 employer sponsored visa and can still log onto that system using the reference number for the 457 and my passport details. Do you know if the info displayed will be updated with my 801/820 when my application has been processed??

Thanks in advance!!



llawjm said:


> Date of application: *25 October 2011*
> 
> Received acknowledgement letter: 25 October 2011
> 
> Nationality: German
> 
> Visa type: 820/801
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore - Melbourne
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: Never assigned
> 
> Date visa granted: *28 November 2011*
> 
> ** UPDATES **
> *28 October 2011* - About half of our evidence was returned back to us with official letter stating that "original documentation" has been returned and copies taken.
> 
> *23 November 2011* - Applied in person at the Melbourne office for BVB for travel over Dec/Jan. As our travel dates were not within 14 days of departing, they could only take the payment and send the application to the processing centre.
> 
> *29 November 2011* - We logged onto the Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO) website and noticed the visa had been granted 28/11/2011. Followed up with phone call and the registered mail grant letter is on it's way.
> 
> We think that submitting our BVB application in person may have made immigration check our status of the 820/801 application.
> 
> Now we need to write to customer services and request a refund for the BVB application.
> 
> Thank you to all who helped answer our queries over the past year.


----------



## dreams-n-stars

Date of application: 7th of February 2011

Received acknowledgement letter: 11th of February 2011

Nationality: Belgian

Visa type: 820/801

Offshore/onshore: Onshore - Brisbane

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes (with application)

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (with application)

Date CO assigned: not yet.

Date visa granted: not yet.


----------



## Vanessa_CC

Vanessa_CC said:


> Updated, with other' s encourage, i made a call just now to Singapore Embassy and talked to my CO. She was suprisingly very friendly and helped me look through my case. She mentioned that she wants me to make photocopies of all my photos and note behind every of it where we had it taken. And she agrees to meet up with me tomorrow morning to show me how to do those stuffs and also have interview with me at 9am.
> She also told me that they will finalise and give decision in January for my case. I can't wait
> 
> Really hope that tomorrow interview will go well. God Bless Me!!!!


*Update:*
I met my CO again today and submitted all the evidences organisely. She asked me a few questions and said that she will finalise my Application today. I gave her my Passport for visa sticker and will come back and see her tomorrow. So it's 99% i will get it right!! I'm not confident at all until i have my visa on hand!!


----------



## isfrustrated

dreams-n-stars said:


> Date of application: 7th of February 2011
> 
> Received acknowledgement letter: 11th of February 2011
> 
> Nationality: Belgian
> 
> Visa type: 820/801
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore - Brisbane
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes (with application)
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (with application)
> 
> Date CO assigned: not yet.
> 
> Date visa granted: not yet.


wow yours is going as well as mine. have you called them at all?


----------



## dreams-n-stars

isfrustrated said:


> wow yours is going as well as mine. have you called them at all?


Not yet... :/ I'll probably go in on Friday to add some evidence (as it's been nearly a year since lodging) and ask how it's going. Did you lodge in Brisbane as well?

I met someone who lodged in March (also in Brisbane and same kind of visa) and recieved her temporary in June. So jealous :/


----------



## Renstr

Does anyone else have experience dealing with the Canadian office? Ours was lodged on August 11. I've called a few times now, each time I get told no case officer and I get a different time line to work with. It's starting to get really frustrating. Plus apparently they have not receipted the medical. The way it's starting to seem is that this visa is on the bottom of a pile on someone's desk and noone is doing anything.


----------



## isfrustrated

dreams-n-stars said:


> Not yet... :/ I'll probably go in on Friday to add some evidence (as it's been nearly a year since lodging) and ask how it's going. Did you lodge in Brisbane as well?
> 
> I met someone who lodged in March (also in Brisbane and same kind of visa) and recieved her temporary in June. So jealous :/


I lodged via mail in Sydney. I walked it to the office in person and they wouldn't take it they said it had to go via post. I'm pretty sure you can send it evidence over email. I often write them and ask if there are any updates or if they want more documentation. This is the NSW [email protected] - maybe there's a qld one?


----------



## efar

*Me too*



isfrustrated said:


> I lodged via mail in Sydney. I walked it to the office in person and they wouldn't take it they said it had to go via post. I'm pretty sure you can send it evidence over email. I often write them and ask if there are any updates or if they want more documentation. This is the NSW [email protected] - maybe there's a qld one?


Hi isfrustrated,
I lodged my visa application in person in the Sydney office in jan 11. Was told it would be a 6month wait and sure that just kepted getting extended. The last time I spoke to immigration I was told that application lodged in Jan 11 will be processed in Jan 12. So just have to keep waiting. They have lifted my work restrictions so that is one bit of good news. My police checks out of date now. Keep asking should i get a new one join so will have it when I get CO and they said wait until the CO asks you as I might not need to get one. Have you been told different about updated documents. Would like to have it all ready so when i get CO can just hand it over no more waiting...
Thanks


----------



## isfrustrated

I haven't been told anything from anyone.

That said, I'd fight them about having any medicals or police checks done again. They've managed to process other people's apps in just a few months, but they haven't bothered to do yours in a year. Why should you have to pay more money? I think it's utterly ridiculous. 

If you have to redo your medical - couple hundred dollars. I had to get 4 police reports: 1 for here, 1 from where I'm from and 2 others from other countries I lived in - lots of cash for them just sitting on my app.


----------



## benandjen

Renstr said:


> Does anyone else have experience dealing with the Canadian office? Ours was lodged on August 11. I've called a few times now, each time I get told no case officer and I get a different time line to work with. It's starting to get really frustrating. Plus apparently they have not receipted the medical. The way it's starting to seem is that this visa is on the bottom of a pile on someone's desk and noone is doing anything.


We are currently awaiting a response from the Ottawa AHC regarding our 309 application. The call centre so far has offered mixed responses and mixed emotions. I called once and spoke to a lady who said the application looked great and that they had recieved the additional document I sent (NOT at the request of a CO, just to add to the file for consideration) but also that we were still in initial processing. I spoke to another call centre rep the other day. He was nice, but firm and indicated that case officers are assigned 3-4 months following submission and "initial processing". I dont think we need to stress about the intial processing times as your case seems to be still within the "normal" range also. He also stated the standard 5-12 month overall processing period--- stressing that "it may take 1 full year, ma'am, depeding on the case". (Slightly alarming, but remaining positive and hopeful that he was speaking generally!) My only suggestion for the medical would be to check the transit reciept (or courier tracking number if Ottawa doesnt have it) and with the doctor who sent it, and check in with the call centre until you know its been recieved (Better to sort out now if there is a problem in transit). I intend to check in every month to 6 weeks or so (Still only 3 months in for us) to see whether the CO has been assigned. This brings me to my own question:

Initial Processing at AHC Ottawa:
When I recieved my acknowledgement letter, it was not from a CO, rather it seemed it was a generic response type email. In the email, it gave my file number and requested that I have my medicals and police checks done. Many people have indicated that their case officer typically requests this directly, but this email did not have any CO info (and the rep at AHC Ottawa indicated a case officer had not been assigned as of December 7). Has anyone else at Ottawa AHC had this experience? Does this mean whoever is completing initial processing felt it would be moved forward? Story book response or WHAT?! 
Good Luck to everyone also waiting in Limbo!


----------



## isfrustrated

I'm applying onshore, but I believe the acknowledgement of receipt is just a generic form letter. Onshore COs aren't assigned for months.


----------



## Renstr

We also got the generic email advising that they had received the application. From what I can tell on the boards here, Ottawa is one of the least helpful and slowest moving branches. I wish that she had just applied for the Working Holiday Visa and then changed when we were there. Would have taken the same time but we would be on a bridging visa while we waited


----------



## Vanessa_CC

Vanessa_CC said:


> Date of application: 16 Aug 2011
> 
> Nationality: Vietnamese, Husband is Australian by birth
> 
> Visa type: Subclass 309/100
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore- Singapore ( as i'm working here)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - submitted 1 Sep 2011
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - submitted 1 Sep 2011
> 
> Case Officer assigned: Yes, 16 Aug 2011


Date visa granted: *granted on 14 Dec 2011*

*Woohoo! I got it, 2days less then 4 months! Good luck to everyone who's waiting! Thing will come for all of you surely, i hardly see any rejected case.

Tip is have all your document organisely and have them photocopied and put nicely in A 4 paper. I submitted mine on 16/08/2011 but they didn't look at it untill i called them on 12/12/2011 as i gave them all the bills still in envelopes and real pictures ( they prefer have photocopies pictures and note that where did u take it, with who, in which location.). This really helps for Application to be approved faster.

*

Time to move to Jobs & Work forum


----------



## homeboy0312

For my partner:

Date of application: 29 July 2011

Nationality: Hong Kong

Visa type: Subclass 100

Offshore/onshore: Offshore in Hong Kong

Medicals submitted (yes/no): A week after 29 July 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): A few weeks after 29 July 2011

Date CO assigned: Interviewed a few days after 29 July 2011

Date visa granted: 12 December 2011

Finally after 4.5 months of waiting (which felt like years), finally got it approved a few days ago.

At the interview we were told that my partner would only get subclass 309 because we didn't live together for more than 3 years (we lived together for a bit more than 2), we were quite upset over it for a while cuz we didn't live together only because of financial and family situation, yet we provided loads of evidence stating that we met/communicated everyday for more than 3 years and countless trips and we emphasised this during the interview but we left the interview being a little upset. Was told about the grant on 12 December and was told that my partner can go whenever to get the grant letter, so today my partner went and collected the grant letter and a sticker on passport, and was surprised to find out that a subclass 100 was granted! Woohooo! What a pleasant surprise! We're very glad that there will be no more paper work for the 2nd stage processing!!!

My CO was a very nice lady - if you're reading, we want to thank you heaps!

To all of you waiting, if you put/will put a lot of work in the visa application and that your relationship is genuine, don't worry too much, it will eventually come to you.

Can't wait till we start our lives back in Australia! 

I would like to thank all of those who helped out by giving advice to us in this forum, thank you so much for your effort!


----------



## dan

dan said:


> Date of application: 16 July 2011
> Place of application: Berlin
> Nationality: Swiss
> Visa type: 309 De-facto
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes, up front
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes, up front
> Date CO assigned: 24 November 2011
> Date visa granted: 16 December 2011


exactly five months to the day after berlin received our visa application it is approved. my girlfriend and i are extremely happy and relieved!! thankyou to everyone here for your help, assistance and support.


----------



## darrylbulger

*police check*

Hi ANGIE ,yes its me again ,I keep asking you things as you are Colombian like my girlfriend ,Angie my fiance got a police check but Iam not sure if its the right one it just says Certificado Judicial ,no registra antecedentes , de acuerdo con el 248 de la contitucion politica de colombia and seems to be just a one page document . I saw you mentioned code 33, this certificate does not have any apparent code . Do you think this is the right one ? You may notice Ive sent you an email asking if you went and had your medical prior to sending in your application or do you wait for the CO to tell you to get it ,I noticed in Colombia there seems to be no ordinary mail service ,if you send any documents to Chile who did you use as we may at some stage have to send something . I greatly appreciate your help and advise . thank you Darryl Australia


----------



## cowboy84

Hi All, 

Just a quick question, if anyone knows the answer, if 2nd stage was submitted 6-7 months ago, and has not yet been allocated to a case officer, when it does get assigned, do they request additional documentation becuase of the length of time since application. (In particular, would I need to re-do my AFP clearance as it was valid as of May)

Thanks all, appreciate any help. My 2nd stage paperwork went in on 24May11. Still no CO assignment as of a week ago. Do things generally move pretty quickly once CO has been assigned?


----------



## twww

*Date of application:* 15th December 2011

*Nationality:* Japanese

*Visa type:* Prospective Marriage Visa (Subclass 300)

*Offshore/onshore:* Offshore

*Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes

*Police check submitted (yes/no):* Yes

*Date CO assigned:* Not yet

*Date visa granted: * Not yet


----------



## west49th

west49th said:


> Date of application: 26/08/2011
> Nationality: British partner, Aussie citizen sponsoring. Together for five years, living as defacto for two.
> Visa type: Subclass 309
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - London. Presented in person at Australia House, payment taken straight away.
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): No
> Police check submitted (yes/no): No
> Date CO assigned: Waiting
> Date visa granted: Waiting.
> 
> I was told that it would take 10 business days for a CO to be assigned, and about 6 months for a visa to be granted. I guess it might take a little longer applying this time of the year as it's only 4 months till Christmas.


Visa granted! 3 months & 3 weeks after it was first submitted. Best Christmas present we could hope for  

Medicals & Police check were submitted 9th September. We had some additional information that we took down to them in October.

Good luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## whatnext

I believe your case is far too complicated and legal for anyone on here to give you an answer. It's best you talk to a immigration lawyer.


----------



## docteec

docteec said:


> Date of application: Sent by Post 9th September 2011 (Sat); Delivered 11th September 2011 (Mon)
> 
> Nationality: UK ; Australian wife (married 5 years, defacto 8 years before that)
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa Subclass 309/100
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore (London, U.K)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): 28th September 2011
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): 10th October 2011
> 
> Date CO assigned: 19th September 2011
> 
> Date visa granted: 20th December 2011


Like west49th I received an email today confirming that my visa subclass 100 has been granted. Like getting a present from Santa himself.... Ya! So looks like it took about 3 months a week to clear. So thankful that I got it before the holiday season. Good luck to everyone else out there who is still waiting.

Oz, here we come!


----------



## docteec

Can anyone confirm that a VISA LABEL is NOT required for the Partner Visa subclass 100 and that I should be fine walking up to the immigration officer with just my passport and the visa grant number?

Ta.


----------



## angelica

*hi darryl*



darrylbulger said:


> Hi ANGIE ,yes its me again ,I keep asking you things as you are Colombian like my girlfriend ,Angie my fiance got a police check but Iam not sure if its the right one it just says Certificado Judicial ,no registra antecedentes , de acuerdo con el 248 de la contitucion politica de colombia and seems to be just a one page document . I saw you mentioned code 33, this certificate does not have any apparent code . Do you think this is the right one ? You may notice Ive sent you an email asking if you went and had your medical prior to sending in your application or do you wait for the CO to tell you to get it ,I noticed in Colombia there seems to be no ordinary mail service ,if you send any documents to Chile who did you use as we may at some stage have to send something . I greatly appreciate your help and advise . thank you Darryl Australia


yes certificado judicial DAS IS THE RIGHT ONE FOR HERB AND *DOES NOT HAVE A CODE*... FOR YOU IS THE FEDERAL POLICE CHECK CODE 33 FOR THE AUSTRALIAN FEDEWRAL POLICE CHECK. I used DHL service which is the only one who gets you passport back to you after the visa is aproved in chile. ALSO!!!! GREAT NEWS!!! OUR PMV VISA WAS APPROVED TODAY!!!! I AM SO HAPPY!!! GOOD LUCK TO YOU AND YOUR GIRL!!! God bless you guys!!!


----------



## angelica

After 3 months I told the case officer we wanted to apply for a VISITOR VISA 676 because we missed eachother too much and wanted to be together for christmas and new year’s eve…as she told me before the visa would take between 6 and 8 months... and the case officer told me I should have told her before cause our visa was ready so she asked me to send my passport todAY… hopefully it will be returned here in a week yupieeeeeeee


----------



## darrylbulger

Hi Angie ,fantastic news for you ,Iam glad my girl has the right police check ,she will look into the health check straight after Xmas ,does her 14 year old son have to have a heath check also or only her ? Iam travelling back to Colombia on the 11th February ,to see her and get her original copies of documents ,I hope ours goes smoothly . How many months did it take for yours to be approved please ? also is good to know DHL can be trusted over there , when does she have to send her passport to Chile ,I thought you would just get a email with visa number on approval to print out and carry threw immigration with her when she goes ! Iam very happy for you and your Fiance ,please if there is any other hints you can give me Id appreciate it . Australia here you come !!! Darryl


----------



## angelica

*Hey!!!*

Ok... her son has to take the medical tests even if he's not travelling with her, cause he'll be granted the visa too. so you guys have to pay for his test too and also he has to take chest xrays as he's over 11 yrs old. We lodged the application the 10th september and we got a case officer the 20th september and they granted the visa today 20th december so it took three months . For visitor visa 676 the label free visa is already approved for Colombia but not for permanent visas, then you have to send your passports and they stamp it on them.... as far as i know it takes 36 days to get to chile and 2-3 days to be processed and then 3 more days back...
best wishes
angie 


darrylbulger said:


> Hi Angie ,fantastic news for you ,Iam glad my girl has the right police check ,she will look into the health check straight after Xmas ,does her 14 year old son have to have a heath check also or only her ? Iam travelling back to Colombia on the 11th February ,to see her and get her original copies of documents ,I hope ours goes smoothly . How many months did it take for yours to be approved please ? also is good to know DHL can be trusted over there , when does she have to send her passport to Chile ,I thought you would just get a email with visa number on approval to print out and carry threw immigration with her when she goes ! Iam very happy for you and your Fiance ,please if there is any other hints you can give me Id appreciate it . Australia here you come !!! Darryl


----------



## darrylbulger

Hello Angie ,that is incredible 3 months to be approved , could you give me some idea on costs for the health check ,also you mentioned about sending passports to chile taking 36 days there but only 3 days back, did you actually mean 3 days both ways. I hope we dont have any hold ups I love my lady so much and just want to bring her here . it is great to know that even Colombia being a high risk country ( so they say ) people can get out of there I think the country is beautiful in its own way ,take care you will be an ozzie soon .


----------



## bessboo

whatnext said:


> Thanks. It will be interesting to see if you get yours approved fast or if you have to wait standard processing time. We applied in Perth through mail as we were told we couldn't make an appointment or even hand in in person.[/QUOTE
> 
> Checked VEVO today for conditions on bridging visa - and low and behold states that 820 visa has been granted 19.12 )) We are thrilled .. just in time for Christmas for us and all the family.
> 
> I will add this forum has been so very useful and enlightening to us and has helped us immensely when putting together our application. Thank you so much to everyone. Our best wishes to all who are waiting for their approval xx and to everyone for a Happy holidays and fantastic 2012.


----------



## Amandy

cowboy84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a quick question, if anyone knows the answer, if 2nd stage was submitted 6-7 months ago, and has not yet been allocated to a case officer, when it does get assigned, do they request additional documentation becuase of the length of time since application. (In particular, would I need to re-do my AFP clearance as it was valid as of May)
> 
> Thanks all, appreciate any help. My 2nd stage paperwork went in on 24May11. Still no CO assignment as of a week ago. Do things generally move pretty quickly once CO has been assigned?


I was assigned a case officer last week. Applied for 2nd stage on 3rd June 2011. I called and coincidently spoke to her, she had sent me a letter to say that I gave the wrong police check, a State one instead of a Federal one. She said after we provide that it shouldn't be too long.

You should call them. Had we submitted the right police check I believe my husband would've got his visa by now. That was really stupid of me. I didn't even think twice about the Criminal Record Check we sent in. Oopsie, my bad.

I didn't even catch the name of the case officer. Hang in there, call them and see what the hold up is. They could've sent you some papers to a wrong address. She confirmed my address and said if I don't get the paperwork soon to call back.

Good luck Cowboy84


----------



## Cinta

December 2011 - Still no CO assign to us.hopefully soon!finger cross!


----------



## NieNL

Date of application: Confirmation received 10th October 2011

Nationality: Dutch citizen, Australian partner living with me in NL

Visa type: De-facto - subclass 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore, Berlin office

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Making the appointment first thing tomorrow!

Police check submitted (yes/no): Not yet

Date CO assigned: 22 December 2011 (Early Christmas present   )

Date visa granted: 

Today we got our CO assigned  Had not expected that until January at least but I had sent them an email last week asking about HAP ID's for EHealth so that I could get my medicals done. So maybe that helped! 

And.. doesn't it mean that you have passed the relationship requirement 'test' once they request a medical check? 

Yay!


----------



## jpeg

jpeg said:


> Date of application: 6th October 2011 (Payment taken 6th October 2011)
> 
> Nationality: Brazilian /Australian couple
> 
> Visa type: Defacto Visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore:Offshore (London office)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Request for Medical 11th October 2011 (Appointment to be confirmed)
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no):Brazilian & UK checks submitted (There are 2 certificates required for Brazilians 1. Justice federal & 2.Policia Federal (Policia Federal not yet submitted)
> 
> Date CO assigned: 11th October 2011 - Advice that the processing time is 4-6 months.
> 
> Date visa granted: Waiting for decision


**Update** After contacting the CO regarding current status in the UK changing and the need to return to Oz we have been informed that Partner visas are currently taking at least 5 months. So as much as the finger crossing goes - don't get your hopes up for a fast response out of the UK at the moment.
My partner and I will be apart for between 4 - 8 weeks!


----------



## noosh

Hi my fiancé and I submitted our application which was received at the London office on 16 December 2011. With our application we included about 30 odd photos of the two of us together and with friends which they then sent back to us the very next day. 

I was wondering if any experienced the same thing and what this might mean. The photos were sent back without a note. 

The application process is stressful enough without them sending back photos without a note.


----------



## Ashaleigh

*Date of application:* My husband applied for his Visa in Turkey on the 30th Decemeber 2010...He Went for an Interview in Ankara and handed in all of his Documents...they then sent him on that same day to get his medicals done via Approved Doctors...It all took 1 Day to do...

*Nationality:* My husband is Turkish and i am Australian...

*Visa type:* Subclass 309 (Spouse Visa)

*Offshore/onshore:* in Turkey...

*Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes...

*Police check submitted (yes/no):* Yes...

*Date CO assigned:* Early Febuary 2011...

*Date visa granted: * My husband was Granted his Visa on 14/4/2011... We were told it would be roughly an 8 Month wait...but it took only 4 months! We were asked for an AOS so that cut time back alittle me trying to get an appointement at Centerlink to do it...But they accepted the AOS at the interview and they told immigration that night...


----------



## jpeg

noosh said:


> Hi my fiancé and I submitted our application which was received at the London office on 16 December 2011. With our application we included about 30 odd photos of the two of us together and with friends which they then sent back to us the very next day.
> 
> I was wondering if any experienced the same thing and what this might mean. The photos were sent back without a note.
> 
> The application process is stressful enough without them sending back photos without a note.


I have been reading other peoples cases and have come to the conclusion that including loads of photos is not necessary, but a few will aid in the decision process.

I included about 20 photographs, with corresponding written details of each one in my application too, although I did receive an email about a week later advising that the CO would be returning some of the documents. Originally I sent approximately 3.5kgs of paperwork - documents supporting proof of our relationship - I then received about 2kgs of it back including the photos.

So from what I understand this means that the CO is confident that the relationship is real - I would expect that they would request further documentation at this point if they required it. Don't concern yourself too much at this point!

Agreed that it is a stressful process, it's the rest of your life! Hang in there.


----------



## noosh

jpeg said:


> I have been reading other peoples cases and have come to the conclusion that including loads of photos is not necessary, but a few will aid in the decision process.
> 
> I included about 20 photographs, with corresponding written details of each one in my application too, although I did receive an email about a week later advising that the CO would be returning some of the documents. Originally I sent approximately 3.5kgs of paperwork - documents supporting proof of our relationship - I then received about 2kgs of it back including the photos.
> 
> So from what I understand this means that the CO is confident that the relationship is real - I would expect that they would request further documentation at this point if they required it. Don't concern yourself too much at this point!
> 
> Agreed that it is a stressful process, it's the rest of your life! Hang in there.


Thanks jpeg

I think I was a bit concerned coz they had just received our application and then sent the photos back. I guess with it being christmas I didn't expect them to act so fast on anything let alone look through the application.

Maybe I should take it as a good sign 

How did your application go? We're you and your partner successful?
How did your application go? Were


----------



## cowboy84

cowboy84 said:


> Date of application: 28 Jul 09
> Nationality: South African
> Visa type: 309/100
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> Date CO assigned: unknown
> Date visa granted: 18 Sep 09
> Date subclass 100 paperwork received: 18 May 11 (Just short of 2 yrs since lodgement)
> Date of application (subclass 100): 24 May 11 (sent to Brisbane processing centre)
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Not required
> Police check submitted (yes/no): AFP Yes
> Date visa granted: waiting. Hopefully not long


Permanent BC100 visa granted on 19Dec11. 7 months from Lodgement. Next step, Blue passport


----------



## jpeg

noosh said:


> Thanks jpeg
> 
> I think I was a bit concerned coz they had just received our application and then sent the photos back. I guess with it being christmas I didn't expect them to act so fast on anything let alone look through the application.
> 
> Maybe I should take it as a good sign 
> 
> How did your application go? We're you and your partner successful?
> How did your application go? Were


Don't know yet - we applied on 6th October 2011, expect to be waiting until February or March.


----------



## miketrombone

> Date of application: Sept. 13, 2011
> 
> Nationality: USA, living in Denmark with Australian spouse
> 
> Visa type: Partner, subclass 100
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore, Berlin office
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, medicals completed Dec. 10
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (US and DK), sent Dec. 27
> 
> Date CO assigned: Nov. 29, 2011
> 
> Date visa granted: Dec 29, 2011


Visa granted today! It must be a record for the Berlin office lately, just about 3.5 months. However, our case was uncomplicated, been married quite some time and have a kid. The longest wait was the FBI background check, which took almost 3 months from sending it in to getting it back. Remember if you're getting an FBI background check to send for it well in advance. After my CO received that, the visa was granted the same day.


----------



## aussieliz123

That is great news..hoping ours will be a fairly quick turnaround..married 21 years..2 kids...spouse is the only one not an Aussie..)


----------



## miketrombone

aussieliz123 said:


> That is great news..hoping ours will be a fairly quick turnaround..married 21 years..2 kids...spouse is the only one not an Aussie..)


Yes, our daughter is Aussie, too. I was quite pleased with the service from Berlin. Shorter than I thought it would be! The Australian gov't is $2000 richer, lol.


----------



## lcwalk

*Visa Granted!*



lcwalk said:


> Date of application: Sept 1, 2011 (01/09/2011)
> 
> Nationality: American
> 
> Visa type: Partner
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Washington
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - 3 weeks later 23/09/2011
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - 3 weeks later 22/09/2011
> 
> Date CO assigned: 08/09/2011
> 
> Date visa granted: Not yet...waiting


Got my visa today! 4 months and 3 days. I received an email today and I was granted permanent status straight away. We are leaving in less than 3 weeks, so it was a huge relief to get the grant. This email was the only contact from them after the initial receipt email. I had called 2 times during the process. Once to make sure that they received a police check and once a month ago to check on the status. They didn't really have any helpful information about the status of my visa processing though. 
Thanks for everyone who has been posting on here. I think I've checked the status of other peoples' applications everyday for the last 2 months trying to stay sane through this process. Best of luck to those still waiting!! It really will happen


----------



## abc123

Hi all,

I submitted by application for PR (subclass 100) in Nov'11 but havn't heard anything since then.

Just wondering is there any1 with similar dates? Kindly share your experiences.

Thanks and regards


----------



## abc123

Hi all,

I submitted by application for PR (subclass 100) in Nov'11 but havn't heard anything since then.

Just wondering is there any1 with similar dates? Kindly share your experiences.

Thanks and regards


----------



## aussieliz123

What is your timeline, where are you and your partner from etc


----------



## ClaireBear

Date of application: 2nd May 2011

Nationality: British 

Visa type: De Facto Visa 

Offshore/onshore: Onshore Sydney by post

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes 

Police Checks: Yes. UK and Australia submitted 



Still waiting......... Like many others. Hang in there. Almost at the 9 month mark so surely soon. We can only hope. Thanks to everyone for their stories it really helps to share experience :0)


----------



## Miniscon

*Update*



Miniscon said:


> Date of application: 25 August 2011
> 
> Received acknowledgement letter: 28 August 2011
> 
> Nationality: Romanian
> 
> Visa type: 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Belgrade
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: 28 August 2011
> 
> Interview: 10 October 2011
> 
> Date visa granted: Pending


just got a call from the Embassy this morning. Our visa was granted in a bit over 4 months. Great way to start the new year.


----------



## Andreea

congratulations!!! i am waiting on mine too, hope they get to October real soon, as i see yours was lodged at the end of august


----------



## whatnext

820 visa approved today. Applied onshore in July 2011 at Perth office. I was expecting a longer wait. Good things happen when you least expect them.


----------



## Bear

CONGRATULATIONS Whatsnext!! That's great news


----------



## efar

whatnext said:


> 820 visa approved today. Applied onshore in July 2011 at Perth office. I was expecting a longer wait. Good things happen when you least expect them.


CONGRATULATIONS. Must be glad to have the waiting over.....


----------



## Bear

Any news on yours Efar?


----------



## efar

*Still nothing*



Bear said:


> Any news on yours Efar?


Not a word. Did send email yesterday as I have hit the 12month mark and as my other police check and medical expiring at the end of the Jan ( AFP already expired since Dec), asked for any information or should I get new checks done. All I got back was the generic email saying that we do not give out processing time. 
So not much else I can do just have to keep waiting. 
Just going to send off for new checks just in case they are asked for, don't want to be held up another few weeks trying to get them. 
Can work full time so don't mind that but the fact that I can't travel really bugging me not that I have plans to go anywhere soon but would be nice to know that if I had to I could!!!


----------



## Bear

I'd call up & ask to speak to whoever signed off your work restriction being lifted (use that phone number too). If you don't have that available ask to speak to your case officer. It was 6-9 months wait when you applied so over 12 months - you can start complaining now.
I really hope you hear soon!


----------



## isfrustrated

I applied mid March, a friend that applied mid Feb got hers right before Christmas.

I haven't heard anything but my checks will expire soon and I'm loathe to have to go out and get another 4 police checks. It was 9 mo when I applied and then went down to 6 and I'm at 10.


----------



## AmyFB

Over 12 months!? So long, now I am scared? This is the hardest time ever... The waiting so painfull! Good luck to you and I hope you get it soon!


----------



## Renstr

Date of application: 11 AUG 11

Nationality: Canadian- 

Visa type: spouse visa 

Offshore: In Ottawa

Medicals submitted (yes/no):yes

Police check submitted (yes/no):yes

Date CO assigned:Unsure, were never advised

Date visa granted: 11 Jan 2011

5 months to the day!!!

We were barely hanging in there on this one. Soooo frustrating. Best of luck to those still waiting!


----------



## IMkddj

Renstr said:


> Date of application: 11 AUG 11
> 
> Nationality: Canadian-
> 
> Visa type: spouse visa
> 
> Offshore: In Ottawa
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no):yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no):yes
> 
> Date CO assigned:Unsure, were never advised
> 
> Date visa granted: 11 Jan 2011
> 
> 5 months to the day!!!
> 
> We were barely hanging in there on this one. Soooo frustrating. Best of luck to those still waiting!


Hello renstr,
For sure you have a case officer though they didn't inform you. 
Congratulation to you and your partner!

Cheers, 
IMkddj


----------



## Renstr

Sorry I meant Im not sure when they were assigned, not whether we had one


----------



## Namul

Hello,i am new here...
I wanna know if someone is here in this forum from Macedonia ?
I have to ask some questions...


----------



## DaybyDay

Namul said:


> Hello,i am new here...
> I wanna know if someone is here in this forum from Macedonia ?
> I have to ask some questions...


Hi Namul

I am in Australia my wife is in Macedonia, we applied for the visa in Beograd. We are currentiy waiting for the visa.

I am happy to help if I can


----------



## darrylbulger

*health check*

Thank you , I was just wandering about the health checks and how much they cost also if it was best to get them done before the visa was lodged or when the case officer ask for them . aA friend did hers before and actually had it at the embassey when her application arrived , she said this saved time ,her visa was granted 3 months after lodgement .


----------



## starrynight

Hi all 
It's my first time at this forum.i have recently applied for Australian tourist visa I am permanent resident at USA..however I am originally from Pakistan.i am planning to visit my husband in Australia..I know the fact that all rules apply as if I am applying from Pakistan.i applied via paper application at DC..
It's been a week they haven't notified me what is the status.i am curious because I went to europe this summer and within 4 to 5 days they sent me updates of visa application,that's why I am concerned and worried..i really want to go and see my husband .I really miss him.i have traveled alot around the world..I have given all required docs and his required docs.i just want to know if someone had been in the same situation and would like to share their experience...would it be easier for me get the visa..and how long usually they take and whether they sent out update email?thank you very much this forum overall has been very helpful.


----------



## starrynight

Hi everyone
It's my first time at this forum.i have recently applied for Australian tourist visa I am permanent resident at USA..however I am originally from Pakistan.i am planning to visit my husband in Australia..I know the fact that all rules apply as if I am applying from Pakistan.i applied via paper application at DC..
It's been a week they haven't notified me what is the status.i am curious because I went to europe this summer and within 4 to 5 days they sent me updates of visa application,that's why I am concerned and worried..i really want to go and see my husband .I really miss him.i have traveled alot around the world..I have given all required docs and his required docs.i just want to know if someone had been in the same situation and would like to share their experience...would it be easier for me get the visa..and how long usually they take and whether they sent out update email?thank you very much this forum overall has been very helpful.


----------



## Namul

DaybyDay said:


> Hi Namul
> 
> I am in Australia my wife is in Macedonia, we applied for the visa in Beograd. We are currentiy waiting for the visa.
> 
> I am happy to help if I can


Hi DaybyDay,how are you?  
I have some questions for you,because my sister applied for the spouse visa in Beograd to.
When you applied for the visa?When was the interview in Beograd?
My sister applied on 26 august, on 9 September she received an envelope with letters from Beograd ( that the checked) and the interview in Beograd was on 25 September.
So,she is waiting for the visa.
What do you think?What is a wating time for the visa from Macedonia to Aus?thanks for your helping...


----------



## Leanne

I have posted this on another page but not sure which page so here it is again with an update

We posted the application 21.11.11

Nationality: my husband, the applicant is ITALIAN

Visa type: spouse visa 

Offshore: Offshore - Berlin

Medicals submitted (yes/no): NO

Police check submitted (yes/no):NO

Date CO assigned:Yesterday, 10.01.12 we got an email from a case officer asking for medicals and police checks to be sent within 28 days.

We are going for a 1 month holiday to australia next week and told the CO via email that we would get the medicals done in Australia. I asked if they needed to be translated. He replied to the email the same day only saying that the criminal checks need translating ONLY if my husband has convictions. He doesn't thankfully. CO didn't say anything about medicals being done in Australia which means that is no problem! 

From his email it says that we are going for the subclass 100 visa!!! I guess this is because we have been together for 5 years, married for 6 months with a 1 year old baby.


----------



## PleaseAU

Happy1979 said:


> I've just heard 13th July '11 that I now have a case officer, and been informed that the Auckland office are currently processing applications submitted at the beginning of March  fingers crossed not too much longer!


Hi Happy,

Have you been visa approved yet? We applied on 16 June in Auckland and are so keen to know if we'll even have a case officer soon!

thanks,
PleaseAu


----------



## efar

*Finally wahoo!!!*

Wahoo, grant PR today. Just checked VEVO today like i do everyday and expected to see the same bridiging visa still in effect. Biggest shock ever as they never replied to my mail. Quess they were approving my visa instead of replying.
Finally after 1year 5days we got it. So Happy. 
Big big big thank you to everyone who gave advice and best of luck to you all waiting.


----------



## isfrustrated

congrats efar!!!! I check everyday to see if vevo is updated. nothing today, but maybe tomorrow. you left me with some hope.


----------



## efar

*Hang in there*



isfrustrated said:


> congrats efar!!!! I check everyday to see if vevo is updated. nothing today, but maybe tomorrow. you left me with some hope.


Hold in there. I sent an email saying that my other checks going out of date as they are so if you have checks expiring send email/phone call might get them to look at your file and see if its ok to approve. Honestly had thought i would be waiting another 2/3months. Good luck fingers crossed that u hear soon.!!!


----------



## isfrustrated

funny i just sent them that note 2-3 days ago and havent heard back. maybe they're reviewing the app


----------



## whatnext

Congrats efar!!!!! Same thing happened to us... We were waiting on a response to find out if visa might be approved so my husband could go to Thailand with me next month. Didn't hear anything back so signed up for VEVO and there it was...APPROVED!!! Great start to 2012.


----------



## efar

efar said:


> Just an updated. Lodged Form 1005 on Monday 21st November 2011 to have 6 month restriction lifted. Scanned form and all evidence and emailed them (approx 32 scanned pages of evidence). Fingers crossed will hear good news soon.
> 
> Another updated. Got email from immigration 29nov11 saying I could work full time. Wahoo things are looking up.


Another update.820 Visa approved 12jan12 so 1 yr and 5 days!! Finally, very happy. My check were all expiring do sent mail stating that and just got generic email back then 4 days later visa approved. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Bear

Congratulations efar!!!! Yay yay yay!!!!!


----------



## DaybyDay

Miniscon said:


> just got a call from the Embassy this morning. Our visa was granted in a bit over 4 months. Great way to start the new year.


Congratulations!!! We are waiting my wifes, hope they get to ours real soon.


----------



## DaybyDay

Namul said:


> Hi DaybyDay,how are you?
> I have some questions for you,because my sister applied for the spouse visa in Beograd to.
> When you applied for the visa?When was the interview in Beograd?
> My sister applied on 26 august, on 9 September she received an envelope with letters from Beograd ( that the checked) and the interview in Beograd was on 25 September.
> So,she is waiting for the visa.
> What do you think?What is a wating time for the visa from Macedonia to Aus?thanks for your helping...


Hi Namul, our application is as:
Date of application: 26-09-2011
Nationality: Macedonian
Visa type: Partner Visa Subclass 309
Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Belgrade)
Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes 19-10-2011 (sent by Doctor )
Police check submitted (yes/no): yes 26-09-2011
Date CO assigned: 30-09-2011
Interview: 03-11-2011
Date visa granted: Waiting
Application was submitted at the Australian embassy in Belgrade

My wife had a lot of Photos on a DVD and Skype communication and also some developed photos, BUT the embassy didn't take the DVD with the photos and the Skype communication log file for security reasons ????? and my wife was asked to contact me for me to email photos and the Skype log file, after I emailed I contacted the embassy to see if they opened the files and I was told all Ok.
BUT the next day I received a e-mail saying they were not able to open the Skype log file as it was too big so there e-mail server blocked it, and I was asked to split the file in smaller files (bellow 5Mb), I e-mailed again and checked again after a few days and i had a reply all ok

What is your TimeLine by dates, as from I understand you applied in August and I heard most of Aug applications have been approved last month, you may need to check with the embassy the state of your application.

Let us know how you go
Good luck


----------



## Namul

DaybyDay said:


> Hi Namul, our application is as:
> Date of application: 26-09-2011
> Nationality: Macedonian
> Visa type: Partner Visa Subclass 309
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Belgrade)
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes 19-10-2011 (sent by Doctor )
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes 26-09-2011
> Date CO assigned: 30-09-2011
> Interview: 03-11-2011
> Date visa granted: Waiting
> Application was submitted at the Australian embassy in Belgrade
> 
> My wife had a lot of Photos on a DVD and Skype communication and also some developed photos, BUT the embassy didn't take the DVD with the photos and the Skype communication log file for security reasons ????? and my wife was asked to contact me for me to email photos and the Skype log file, after I emailed I contacted the embassy to see if they opened the files and I was told all Ok.
> BUT the next day I received a e-mail saying they were not able to open the Skype log file as it was too big so there e-mail server blocked it, and I was asked to split the file in smaller files (bellow 5Mb), I e-mailed again and checked again after a few days and i had a reply all ok
> 
> What is your TimeLine by dates, as from I understand you applied in August and I heard most of Aug applications have been approved last month, you may need to check with the embassy the state of your application.
> 
> Let us know how you go
> Good luck


For what is that Skype communication?
My sister had a lot of photos to when she was for interview in Beograd.
Yes,my sister applied on august 26 and the interview was on 25 september,and she is waiting for the visa.Once my sister's husband called to the embassy 1 month ago and he got the answer from there like this : You have to wait for our call to ur wife to Macedonia,so you shouldn't call here.So we are waiting a call from embassy ...
Maybe this month is the time 
Good luck to you and ur wife !!!


----------



## DaybyDay

Namul said:


> For what is that Skype communication?
> My sister had a lot of photos to when she was for interview in Beograd.
> Yes,my sister applied on august 26 and the interview was on 25 september,and she is waiting for the visa.Once my sister's husband called to the embassy 1 month ago and he got the answer from there like this : You have to wait for our call to ur wife to Macedonia,so you shouldn't call here.So we are waiting a call from embassy ...
> Maybe this month is the time
> Good luck to you and ur wife !!!


Hi Namul, did your sister have:
Medicals submitted (date yes/no): 
Police check submitted (date yes/no):
Who completed the documents? Your sister and husband or a agent
from where in Macedonia is your sister
My wife is from Ohrid

The Skype communication log is a file from Skype with all our communication, as we hardly used anything else, also we had to supply copies of our phone & text messages records (this was on our phone bills), the phone bills/records my wife handed them in when she was on a interview.
Ps. The embassy wants a lot records of communication and photos.

Good luck, hope she gets the visa very soon.


----------



## Taff

*Does Everyone Get a Case Officer*

Hi there, I am new to this forum, but thank you for all your help up to this point, and congratulations to everyone who has had good news over the festive period!

I applied for my defacto 820 visa on 23/12/11 (I am from the UK and my partner is Australian) at the Melbourne office in person. I received a generic letter confirming that I had submitted my application whilst at the office.

What I'm most confused about is wether I should expect to be granted a case officer anytime soon? My major concern is that I have a few overseas travel trips planned from mid Feb to early April, and I'm not sure who I should inform of these plans? Any advice you can offer me would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## whatnext

The letter you received when you applied should have an email address on it for partner processing in Melbourne. You can email them on that and advise your travel plans. That will get forwarded to however will look after your application. If there is no email address on the letter call Immi and ask for the partner processing email.


----------



## Namul

DaybyDay said:


> Hi Namul, did your sister have:
> Medicals submitted (date yes/no):
> Police check submitted (date yes/no):
> Who completed the documents? Your sister and husband or a agent
> from where in Macedonia is your sister
> My wife is from Ohrid
> 
> The Skype communication log is a file from Skype with all our communication, as we hardly used anything else, also we had to supply copies of our phone & text messages records (this was on our phone bills), the phone bills/records my wife handed them in when she was on a interview.
> Ps. The embassy wants a lot records of communication and photos.
> 
> Good luck, hope she gets the visa very soon.


Hi DaybyDay ...
Yes,my sister has already the medicals and police check submitted.
The documents was completed by a agent ( and of course with help of my sister and husband) in Resen,Macedonia (we are from there ).
My sisters agent says that everything is ok with documents and so my sister just has to wait a call from embassy...

Did you have been here in Macedonia ? When,this summer?Does the embassy ask you a date of ur relationship beginning ?


----------



## megs.eliz

*Update after 11.5 months*



megs.eliz said:


> Date of application: 21/01/2011
> 
> Nationality: British
> 
> Visa type: Spouse Visa 801/820
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore - Sydney (in person)
> 
> Medicals submitted: Yes, with app
> 
> Police check submitted: Yes, with app
> 
> Date CO assigned:
> 
> Date visa granted:
> 
> We were advised it could take up to 9 months for the visa to approved...but hopefully not!


After 11 months of hearing nothing (even when we called, the DIAC said there was no progress to report) we received a letter in the mail on the 15th December advising us the name of our CO and asking us to provide further info. As the DIAC had taken so long to look at the app, the medical check we originally provided had expired and my partner had now lived in Aus over 12 months so had to get an Aus police check too - very fruastrating!

Info sent to CO on 6th Jan. We were advised by the medical examiner that it would take 2-3 weeks for the xray to arrive with the CO. Now just waiting...


----------



## DaybyDay

next you will be called on a Interview
take a lot of proof, Photos with you and your husband, also bouth of you with relativs and friends, any bills of telephone as records of you two comunicating,letters, (anything that shows that you are together in a relationship)
And after all that it is just waiting.

All the best.


----------



## Namul

DaybyDay said:


> Hi Namul, did your sister have:
> Medicals submitted (date yes/no):
> Police check submitted (date yes/no):
> Who completed the documents? Your sister and husband or a agent
> from where in Macedonia is your sister
> My wife is from Ohrid
> 
> The Skype communication log is a file from Skype with all our communication, as we hardly used anything else, also we had to supply copies of our phone & text messages records (this was on our phone bills), the phone bills/records my wife handed them in when she was on a interview.
> Ps. The embassy wants a lot records of communication and photos.
> 
> Good luck, hope she gets the visa very soon.


Hi DaybyDay ...
Yes,my sister has already the medicals and police check submitted.
The documents was completed by a agent ( and of course with help of my sister and husband) in Resen,Macedonia (we are from there ).
My sisters agent says that everything is ok with documents and so my sister just has to wait a call from embassy...

Did you have been here in Macedonia ? When,this summer?Does the embassy ask you a date of ur relationship beginning ?


----------



## namthanh

megs.eliz said:


> After 11 months of hearing nothing (even when we called, the DIAC said there was no progress to report) we received a letter in the mail on the 15th December advising us the name of our CO and asking us to provide further info. As the DIAC had taken so long to look at the app, the medical check we originally provided had expired and my partner had now lived in Aus over 12 months so had to get an Aus police check too - very fruastrating!
> 
> Info sent to CO on 6th Jan. We were advised by the medical examiner that it would take 2-3 weeks for the xray to arrive with the CO. Now just waiting...


Hi megs.eliz,

could I ask you whether there is any other info DIAC requested you apart from police & medical checks? (ie. further info about relationship such as photos, bills, statements, etc.)

I'm sorry to everyone that although I know this thread is for the timeline purposes only but I can't help just to ask a brief question. Because I don't know megs.eliz personally so PM him/her would be inappropriate, I reckon!

Also has anyone waited for 11-12 months re a decision for Partner visa and finally got the mail stated that "Your application has been refused"?

I got this question because I lodged my app in 2/2011 onshore and yet no decision has been made (ie. no further info requested, no interview). I really worry the worst case can happen to me!


----------



## IMkddj

namthanh said:


> Hi megs.eliz,
> 
> could I ask you whether there is any other info DIAC requested you apart from police & medical checks? (ie. further info about relationship such as photos, bills, statements, etc.)
> 
> I'm sorry to everyone that although I know this thread is for the timeline purposes only but I can't help just to ask a brief question. Because I don't know megs.eliz personally so PM him/her would be inappropriate, I reckon!
> 
> Also has anyone waited for 11-12 months re a decision for Partner visa and finally got the mail stated that "Your application has been refused"?
> 
> I got this question because I lodged my app in 2/2011 onshore and yet no decision has been made (ie. no further info requested, no interview). I really worry the worst case can happen to me!


hi,
Where are you from? what partner visa you're waiting for? Temporary or permanent partner visa?
Thanks


----------



## DaybyDay

Namul said:


> Hi DaybyDay ...
> Yes,my sister has already the medicals and police check submitted.
> The documents was completed by a agent ( and of course with help of my sister and husband) in Resen,Macedonia (we are from there ).
> My sisters agent says that everything is ok with documents and so my sister just has to wait a call from embassy...
> 
> Did you have been here in Macedonia ? When,this summer?Does the embassy ask you a date of ur relationship beginning ?


Hi Namul,
yes I was in Macedonia last year, I arrived in August and I stayed in Macedonia for 8 weeks, we had our wedding in Ohrid and we went Switzerland on a honeymoon, and after that i returned back to Australia, I am in Port Kembla, NSW.
Where dose sisters husband live in Australia ?


----------



## namthanh

IMkddj said:


> hi,
> Where are you from? what partner visa you're waiting for? Temporary or permanent partner visa?
> Thanks


Hi

I'm from High Risk country and I lodged a 820/801 visa. I'm still waiting for a temporary one.

What about you mate?

Cheers


----------



## Taurus

Hi everyone! 
i just needed a information regarding partner spouse visa.

My gf she is australian citizen, we are planning to get married a court marriage in march, we have bank statements from a year , utility bill on her name and phone bill ad house lease on my name. Wondering since I am on a student visa but at the same time working in an it company from past three years. She is a full time student, would the process complicate a little bit? Since the only income we have is mine, and as I hear they have also removed the AOS but I can provide my pay slips and refrenxe letter from work. Is it a requirement that she needs to work? Would my case become any harder because of this issue? At last about our marriage only our close friends will come to know about it not our parents.. Would this be an issue as well? She is 18+ we have been going out for over two year but as per documents nf bank statements only one year. Only our close friends will come at weeding nf sign the papers. Please let me know what am
I looking at? I can provide phone bills utility bank statements photos of each other,


----------



## swizzy

Hi bessboo!
How did you do that with the interview? As I ve been told I to send it by mail. Did you call the 131880 number to make an appointment? 

Cheers


----------



## swizzy

*besboo*



bessboo said:


> Perth DIAC


hi bessboo! How did you manage to get an interview in Perth? Did you call them? Because I was told to send it by mail...
Thanks for your answer


----------



## swizzy

llawjm said:


> Date of application: *25 October 2011*
> 
> *23 November 2011* - Applied in person at the Melbourne office for BVB for travel over Dec/Jan. As our travel dates were not within 14 days of departing, they could only take the payment and send the application to the processing centre.
> 
> We think that submitting our BVB application in person may have made
> Thank you to all who helped answer our queries over the past year.


hey! This is so good news I m happy for you!
May I ask what reasons you have listed for your BVB?

Thanks!


----------



## IMkddj

namthanh said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm from High Risk country and I lodged a 820/801 visa. I'm still waiting for a temporary one.
> 
> What about you mate?
> 
> Cheers


hello namthanh,
I'm from Philippines and will lodge temp. Partner visa on Match. I'm from high risk country to but they processed my pmv in four months. You said you've been for 11 months right? Its strange coz the processing time is 6-8 months.


----------



## whatnext

Processing times on the immigration website do not always reflect the actual processing times.

For partner visa onshore the processing time on website is 8 months but in reality it's between 9-12 months. To get a more accurate processing time call the office you will lodge your application with.


----------



## Tmac

Hi everyone! I am new to this forum would would like some help/advise on a 'Partner Temporary Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100)' application. I am a frequent visitor to this site, having found this forum extremely useful, and have finally become a member.

I am Australian and my partner she is from Bolivia.

Date of application: 20/08/2011

Nationality: Bolivian

Visa type: Partner Temporary (De facto)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - with initial application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - with initial application

Date CO assigned: 26/08/2011

Date visa granted: Still waiting!!!

It's almost been 5 months and we have heard nothing from the CO. Every time we call Canada we are told "it's in processing" and thats about the extent of their response. 

We were hoping it would be approved by Feb 28th as my partner is currently here on a tourist visa which expires on Feb 28th. We were planning on travelling to Thailand on this date for a month and then re-entering Australia, hence activating the partner visa, without having to return to South America. 

Looks like its going to be a much more costly option. Has anyone else submitted a partner visa in Santiago de Chile? We were told we would be contacted by the CO after 3 months and then approved around 6 months. Is it possible that it could be approved without us even being contacted?

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Tmac

Hi everyone! I am new to this forum would would like some help/advise on a 'Partner Temporary Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100)' application. I am a frequent visitor to this site, having found this forum extremely useful, and have finally become a member.

I am Australian and my partner she is from Bolivia.

Date of application: 20/08/2011

Nationality: Bolivian

Visa type: Partner Temporary (De facto)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - with initial application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - with initial application

Date CO assigned: 26/08/2011

Date visa granted: Still waiting!!!

It's almost been 5 months and we have heard nothing from the CO. Every time we call Canada we are told "it's in processing" and thats about the extent of their response. 

We were hoping it would be approved by Feb 28th as my partner is currently here on a tourist visa which expires on Feb 28th. We were planning on travelling to Thailand on this date for a month and then re-entering Australia, hence activating the partner visa, without having to return to South America. 

Looks like its going to be a much more costly option. Has anyone else submitted a partner visa in Santiago de Chile? We were told we would be contacted by the CO after 3 months and then approved around 6 months. Is it possible that it could be approved without us even being contacted?

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## whatnext

Hopefully they don't approve it while your partner is in Australia. If you apply offshore you must be offshore when the visa is approved. Have you tried contacting your CO directly. Have you advise them your partner is in Australia? If not do it ASAP so they can advise your partner to leave the country so the visa can be approved.


----------



## Tmac

Whatnext,

Yea we have advised them that my partner is currently in Australia. We were told that it could be granted whilst we were in Australia, and once it is granted we could leave Australia (e.g Thailand) and then upon re-entering it would be activated. Obviously it gets a little more tricky but we were hoping to go down this path.

Thanks


----------



## namthanh

whatnext said:


> Processing times on the immigration website do not always reflect the actual processing times.
> 
> For partner visa onshore the processing time on website is 8 months but in reality it's between 9-12 months. To get a more accurate processing time call the office you will lodge your application with.


Yes, that's right! I just wish that I wouldn't get a mail with a main message "Your application has been refused" after a very very long wait.

@IMkddj: I reckon your situation is better than mine so you won't have to wait that long. Good luck!


----------



## IMkddj

namthanh said:


> Yes, that's right! I just wish that I wouldn't get a mail with a main message "Your application has been refused" after a very very long wait.
> 
> @IMkddj: I reckon your situation is better than mine so you won't have to wait that long. Good luck!


hi namthanh,
Think positive.. who knows you might get your visa soon.

Regards,


----------



## namthanh

Thanks heaps!

I've been trying to think positively for 11 months now but still worrying about the worst case. That's why I keep visiting this forum and sharing my thoughts.


----------



## Ezza

Date of application: 13th January 2012

Nationality: Australian/UK citizen

Visa type: Partner Visa (Subclass 309)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: Not yet

Date visa granted: Not yet

Applying from: Auckland, NZ


----------



## megs.eliz

namthanh said:


> Hi megs.eliz,
> 
> could I ask you whether there is any other info DIAC requested you apart from police & medical checks? (ie. further info about relationship such as photos, bills, statements, etc.)
> 
> I'm sorry to everyone that although I know this thread is for the timeline purposes only but I can't help just to ask a brief question. Because I don't know megs.eliz personally so PM him/her would be inappropriate, I reckon!
> 
> Also has anyone waited for 11-12 months re a decision for Partner visa and finally got the mail stated that "Your application has been refused"?
> 
> I got this question because I lodged my app in 2/2011 onshore and yet no decision has been made (ie. no further info requested, no interview). I really worry the worst case can happen to me!


Hi there,

They also asked us for further evidence that we lived at the same address - we had moved since we originally filed the application so we had to supply documents in both our names showing the new address. We supplied bills, our lease and drivers licences.

Did you lodge your application at the Sydney office? I think it is just in Sydney that it takes so long because of the sheer number of apps they receive. I don't think they would flat out refuse you without giving you a chance to supply further info. Fingers crossed you will hear something soon! If it's running on the same timeline as mine, you should be getting a case officer in by the end of the month


----------



## dianmarie007

*visa granted*

As of January 16, 2012 my visa is granted. For 3 months and half atlast the news i have been waiting for is finally arrive!  Goodluck to all who is waiting too.


----------



## DaybyDay

dianmarie007 said:


> As of January 16, 2012 my visa is granted. For 3 months and half atlast the news i have been waiting for is finally arrive!  Goodluck to all who is waiting too.


Good luck, all the best


----------



## dianmarie007

DaybyDay said:


> Good luck, all the best


Thank you Daybyday. Goodluck to you also.


----------



## DaybyDay

Namul said:


> Hi DaybyDay ...
> Yes,my sister has already the medicals and police check submitted.
> The documents was completed by a agent ( and of course with help of my sister and husband) in Resen,Macedonia (we are from there ).
> My sisters agent says that everything is ok with documents and so my sister just has to wait a call from embassy...
> 
> Did you have been here in Macedonia ? When,this summer?Does the embassy ask you a date of ur relationship beginning ?


Hi Namul
Check your Personal Messages


----------



## namthanh

megs.eliz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> They also asked us for further evidence that we lived at the same address - we had moved since we originally filed the application so we had to supply documents in both our names showing the new address. We supplied bills, our lease and drivers licences.
> 
> Did you lodge your application at the Sydney office? I think it is just in Sydney that it takes so long because of the sheer number of apps they receive. I don't think they would flat out refuse you without giving you a chance to supply further info. Fingers crossed you will hear something soon! If it's running on the same timeline as mine, you should be getting a case officer in by the end of the month


Thanks for the info but I didn't lodge at Sydney office!


----------



## xeelah

Nationality: Filipino
Visa type applied for: Prospective Marriage Visa Subclass 300
Area migrating to: Melbourne

Police Check: Sent with my original application
Passport: Send with my original application
Medical Check: September 16-17, 2011 (did medical check even before the lodgement of my application)


TIMELINE
23/09/11: Visited VIA Centre in Cebu and submitted application
26/09/11: Application received by Australian Embassy in Manila
05/10/11: E-mail from Australian Embassy received acknowledging receipt of documents
09/12/11: Received VISA grant notification e-mail from case officer
13/12/11: Received a text from courier that passport is ready for dispatch
14/12/11: Received passport with VISA stamp


----------



## AmyFB

Less than 3 months! Thats great, I am hoping that in my case will be that fast! Does anyone have experience with Ottawa, recently??? I've already lodged my 300 visa application. Good luck to me! I am from Mexico. Cheers everyone and all the best on your visas!


----------



## PleaseAU

Date of application: 16 June 2011

Nationality: UK

Visa type: De Facto 309 

Offshore/onshore: Offshore, Auckland Office

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Not yet (awaiting a CO)

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: Waiting

Date visa granted: Waiting

Seven months and still no word. Fingers anxiously crossed.


----------



## journeymum

I'm Australian, my husband is Canadian... the application is for him. We are applying from Canada. We actually went through this all when I moved here but now we've decided to move back to Australia!

Nationality: Canadian
Visa type: Partner
Offshore/onshore: Offshore, Ottawa - August 24, 2011
Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, completed medical prior to submitting application and it was sent in by the doctor.
Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes Submitted December 2, 2011. Sent off for the check weeks before we sent in the application. It took 3-4 months to come back so would suggest completing it well in advance.
Date CO assigned: January 18, 2012 (maybe, see below)
Date visa granted: Waiting.

January 18, 2012... Received e-mail saying the initial assessment of the application has been completed and medical results are currently being assessed by the health department. Also requested copies of our children's Australia passports by February 18th 2012 and instructed e-mailed copies would suffice. 

Our kids were born in Canada. We applied for their Australian citizenship by descent so we could get their Australian passports prior to applying for my husband's visa. I believe we included copies of their citizenship by descent certificates in his application, and included their aussie passport numbers in his forms too, but I guess they want more evidence about their citizenship. 

I'm going to e-mail the kids scanned passports to them tomorrow. The e-mail came from an immigration officer but didn't mention if they were the case officer or not, so I'm not sure about that. 

Tentatively optimistic of being approved soon!


----------



## poorstudent83

Date of application: 3rd of October 2011

Nationality: Irish (Australian Partner)

Visa type: 820/801 (currently on 457)

Offshore/onshore: Onshore - applied in person at Melbourne office

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, front loaded

Police check submitted (yes/no): Australian police check front loaded, Irish police check sent by mail on Dec 11th 2011

Date CO assigned: Waiting

Date visa granted: Waiting


Front loaded everything except the Irish Police Check and that damned form 80....form 80 was sent by mail (with a change of address form) on October 11th.

Called the office last week and was told that no further documentation was required and processing could take up to 12 months  I really hope it's done soon as a I detest my job!!


----------



## huggoo

Date of application: 7 Jan 2012
Nationality: Singapore
Visa type: Offshore partner (309/100) applying through berlin.
Medicals submitted (yes/no): Not yet
Police check submitted (yes/no): yes
Date CO assigned: waiting
Date visa granted: waiting
Latest status - as of 16 jan, money deducted, valid application notification sent along with medical exam paper. 

good luck to you all!


----------



## megs.eliz

megs.eliz said:


> After 11 months of hearing nothing (even when we called, the DIAC said there was no progress to report) we received a letter in the mail on the 15th December advising us the name of our CO and asking us to provide further info. As the DIAC had taken so long to look at the app, the medical check we originally provided had expired and my partner had now lived in Aus over 12 months so had to get an Aus police check too - very fruastrating!
> 
> Info sent to CO on 6th Jan. We were advised by the medical examiner that it would take 2-3 weeks for the xray to arrive with the CO. Now just waiting...


Visa approved!! Letter received 19/01/2012....2 days under a year. Good luck to all thos still waiting.


----------



## NSym

Date of application: 28 June 2011

Nationality: Japanese

Visa type: Partner

Offshore/onshore: Offshore, Tokyo Embassy

Medicals submitted (yes/no): With Application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (4/12)

Date CO assigned: Unknown

Date visa granted: 13 Dec 2011

Our application was transferred to the embassy in Shanghai at the end of September, apparently due to 'the Earthquake and subsequent disasters'.

Our relationship began as an online relationship and we married in Japan at the start of June, the same month we submitted our Partner Visa Application. We had not lived together prior to the application.

Very happy to have the visa and now we're finally living together in Australia.


----------



## twww

NSym said:


> Date of application: 28 June 2011
> 
> Nationality: Japanese
> 
> Visa type: Partner
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore, Tokyo Embassy
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): With Application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (4/12)
> 
> Date CO assigned: Unknown
> 
> Date visa granted: 13 Dec 2011
> 
> O*ur application was transferred to the embassy in Shanghai at the end of September, apparently due to 'the Earthquake and subsequent disasters'.*
> 
> Our relationship began as an online relationship and we married in Japan at the start of June, the same month we submitted our Partner Visa Application. We had not lived together prior to the application.
> 
> Very happy to have the visa and now we're finally living together in Australia.


Interesting. Ours has been transferred to Seoul with the same reasons given!

Congrats. Best of luck.


----------



## crish123

*Spouse Visa Proccesing delay*

Date of application: 11/5/2011

Nationality: Sri Lankan

Visa type: TR/820

Offshore/onshore: Onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): YES

Police check submitted (yes/no): YES

Date CO assigned: Not Yet

Date visa granted: Not Yet

Still I haven't heard anything from DIMIA. Can someone explain me why it takes ages to process thees application ?


----------



## whatnext

It takes so long because their are a huge volume of applications and also some security checks can take along time. 

Average processing time onshore for most offices is now 12 months. 

Have you tried contacting them to see what stage your application is in?


----------



## crish123

whatnext said:


> It takes so long because their are a huge volume of applications and also some security checks can take along time.
> 
> Average processing time onshore for most offices is now 12 months.
> 
> Have you tried contacting them to see what stage your application is in?


Thanks Whatnext I called them January first week they said it'll take another 03 months. I heard few people have taken tR820 within 2-3 months ( Sri lankan applicant) can it be true ?


----------



## whatnext

Yes it does happen and normally their application is front loaded with medical and police checks and they have all evidence required. Generally if they have a very clear history of a long relationship and the above things thy can be processed much faster. Most people go in the long queue.


----------



## Vyktoria

So here I am! In December I filed my application for Spouse Visa and here's my timeline thus far:

Date of application: 22 DEC 2011

Nationality: American

Visa type: 309/100 Partner Visa

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): YES

Police check submitted (yes/no): NO

Date CO assigned: 03 JAN 2012

Date visa granted: Not Yet

I still have to submit my FBI check, which I have the clearance letter for, and the state check they requested. Then we begin the waiting game!


----------



## Aussie_Girl7

i wish you good luck!! my hubby went for his medical last firday, now they have a complete package, we hope and pray by some miracle that he will be approved before we leave on feb 7th. we have been a couple since 06, after we applied for my fiance visa to come to the USA in 07 and that was approved in 09, we have never been apart since 09 and we hope we dont have to be while we await his approval, my GC runs out in april hence the reason im going back to Aus among other things. Please God let his visa be approved before we leave!!!



Vyktoria said:


> So here I am! In December I filed my application for Spouse Visa and here's my timeline thus far:
> 
> Date of application: 22 DEC 2011
> 
> Nationality: American
> 
> Visa type: 309/100 Partner Visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): YES
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): NO
> 
> Date CO assigned: 03 JAN 2012
> 
> Date visa granted: Not Yet
> 
> I still have to submit my FBI check, which I have the clearance letter for, and the state check they requested. Then we begin the waiting game!


----------



## Vyktoria

Aussie_Girl7 said:


> i wish you good luck!! my hubby went for his medical last firday, now they have a complete package, we hope and pray by some miracle that he will be approved before we leave on feb 7th. we have been a couple since 06, after we applied for my fiance visa to come to the USA in 07 and that was approved in 09, we have never been apart since 09 and we hope we dont have to be while we await his approval, my GC runs out in april hence the reason im going back to Aus among other things. Please God let his visa be approved before we leave!!!


Because of the normal processing time for the US to AUS visas, your Green Card might run out. You guys have been a couple for a long time, though, so hopefully it won't take them too long to approve you guys. As for me, my hubby and I have been married 7 years in March and we have a 3 year old daughter so the relationship is there, I just hope the Aussie govt sees that and approves us quickly too. My fingers are crossed for you! I'll have to keep up with you in private so we don't clutter the forums lol.


----------



## BundyBean

Hello, Im Irish I have just lodged my PMV today in the London Office, I was just wondering if anyone has a rough time frame how long it will take, anything I could to to speed things up and if I could apply for a Tourist Visa while Im waiting as I havent seen My partner in 2months after becoming engaged Dec in Kuala Lumpur, =(


----------



## whatnext

Hi

I don't know much about processing times for London office but gathering from this forum is around 6-8 months. Some people do get processed faster. Maybe search through some of the threads here. You can get a tourist visa to come and visit your partner. Just make sure you advise the London office of your travel as you have to be out of Australia when the approve your application. Generally they will advise when it's ready to be approved so you can leave Australia but that's only if you advise them of your travel. 

I have seen in this forum that people who apply for PMV and get processed generally have evidence of a Wesson being planned. Notice of Intended Marriage form Australia if you will be getting married in Australia. Some booking receipts and correspondence with a celebrant. 

Not sure what your plans for getting married are and you've already applied so a bit hard to advise you on that.


----------



## IMkddj

BundyBean said:


> Hello, Im Irish I have just lodged my PMV today in the London Office, I was just wondering if anyone has a rough time frame how long it will take, anything I could to to speed things up and if I could apply for a Tourist Visa while Im waiting as I havent seen My partner in 2months after becoming engaged Dec in Kuala Lumpur, =(


Hello buddy,
Yes you can apply a tourist visa while waiting for your PMV. But you also have to consider that you might get interview, medical or ask to submit further documents during the processing of your PMV, so you have to come back in London. You can still submit docu's from here via courier and do your medical. Still depends in the embassy in your country if they'll allow you to do your medical here, but based on my experience my CO allowed me.

When you already have a case officer be sure to inform her/him that you're out of the country so he/she wont grant your visa until your back in London, otherwise the grant of your PMV will be cancell.

Processing times is 6-9 months, others is 9-12 months. Or sooner than 6 months. 
You cant do anything to speed up your application, it all depends on your case officer.

Just wait and be patient.

Cheers,
IMkddj


----------



## BundyBean

Thankyou both for your advice, 6 months mmmmman thats a real tuffy! Ive attached all our Celebraints details and Oz and Uk Police checks, just waiting on my medical, Ill give it a wee while then ask my CO on more advice on Tourist Visas, I miss my partner and my Auzzy life and gutted I wont be drinking Bundy and cathing Yabbies on Australia Day- Thanku again for your help =)


----------



## rswanny

Date of application: Received at the Washington DC office 28/11/2011

Nationality:American

Visa type: Prospective Marriage (Subclass 300)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, Submitted 5/12/2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, Submitted State Checks 28/12/2011, FBI Checks came today(24/01/2012) and should be received tomorrow


Date CO assigned: 28/11/2011

Date visa granted: Not yet, but the FBI check coming through gives me hope. I'll keep this updated!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## eugenie83440

poorstudent83 said:


> Date of application: 3rd of October 2011
> 
> Nationality: Irish (Australian Partner)
> 
> Visa type: 820/801 (currently on 457)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore - applied in person at Melbourne office
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, front loaded
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Australian police check front loaded, Irish police check sent by mail on Dec 11th 2011
> 
> Date CO assigned: Waiting
> 
> Date visa granted: Waiting
> 
> Front loaded everything except the Irish Police Check and that damned form 80....form 80 was sent by mail (with a change of address form) on October 11th.
> 
> Called the office last week and was told that no further documentation was required and processing could take up to 12 months  I really hope it's done soon as a I detest my job!!


Hi there,
I am in the same boat, on a 457 and I can't wait to get my de facto visa to quit my job! I applied the 1st of April and still waiting...


----------



## Gerrywins

IMkddj said:


> Hello buddy,
> Yes you can apply a tourist visa while waiting for your PMV. But you also have to consider that you might get interview, medical or ask to submit further documents during the processing of your PMV, so you have to come back in London. You can still submit docu's from here via courier and do your medical. Still depends in the embassy in your country if they'll allow you to do your medical here, but based on my experience my CO allowed me.
> 
> When you already have a case officer be sure to inform her/him that you're out of the country so he/she wont grant your visa until your back in London, otherwise the grant of your PMV will be cancell.
> 
> Processing times is 6-9 months, others is 9-12 months. Or sooner than 6 months.
> You cant do anything to speed up your application, it all depends on your case officer.
> 
> Just wait and be patient.
> 
> Cheers,
> IMkddj


IMkddj, is it possible to do medicals while in Aussie? I also want to apply for a tourist visa afew days after applying for the PMV


----------



## aussieliz123

Gerrywins said:


> IMkddj, is it possible to do medicals while in Aussie? I also want to apply for a tourist visa afew days after applying for the PMV


Yes, my husband had them done there, cost around $300...need an appointment...they will only send them to an address in Australia - if you are applying offshore you will need someone in Australia to forward them to the Embassy..also they will NOT share results with you..


----------



## Gerrywins

aussieliz123 said:


> Yes, my husband had them done there, cost around $300...need an appointment...they will only send them to an address in Australia - if you are applying offshore you will need someone in Australia to forward them to the Embassy..also they will NOT share results with you..


Hi Liz, i am applying offshore in Germany and want to come to aussie on tourist visa end of March. i am just thinking that if my CO wont have asked for my medicals by the time I leave Germany, could I have them done in Aussie. Sorry to ask again, I didn't quite understand you.


----------



## Bauhn

You don't have to wait for them to get the medicals done, just get them done now.


----------



## IMkddj

Gerrywins said:


> IMkddj, is it possible to do medicals while in Aussie? I also want to apply for a tourist visa afew days after applying for the PMV


yes, i did my medical in Medibank in Sydney. My CO ask me to contact them and schedule an appointment. 
So whenever they grant you a tourist visa, be sure to advise your PMV CO that you're in OZ, and ask her/him if you can do your medical in OZ. If its ok for them, then they'll tell you where to go.

But for sure that wont be a problem. They'll allow you. )

Just in case you got your TV and did your medical here. Dont open the result. Hospital will mail it to you and you have to send it to your case officer sealed.

Cheers,
IMkddj


----------



## swizzy

Date of application: 19.01.12

Nationality: Swiss

Visa type: De facto

Offshore/onshore: Onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: --

Date visa granted: 24.01.12 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## whatnext

WOW Swizzy that must be a record!!! Congratulations. 

Can you please share your story so others can get an idea why your application was processed so fast.


----------



## aussieliz123

Gerrywins said:


> Hi Liz, i am applying offshore in Germany and want to come to aussie on tourist visa end of March. i am just thinking that if my CO wont have asked for my medicals by the time I leave Germany, could I have them done in Aussie. Sorry to ask again, I didn't quite understand you.


Hi Gerry, as far as I know everyone needs the medicals done, they are good for 12 months..so you can have them done in Oz as long as you have someone there who can mail them for you it should be fine..or if they get the medical report done before you leave you can pick up and take with you for delivery to the embassy in Germany...


----------



## swizzy

Yeah I know thank you!! 

Well actually I have found a lot of help on this website, and, I called immigration, when I was unsure. They are not giving advises, but they answer your questions, which was really helpful. They also said that a "decision ready" application could be processed more quickly, which means medicals and police checks and everything...
And we wrote the history of our relationship by hand, they actually said its recommended.
I have also read through the immigration website and the booklet about 1000 times. 
The evidence of our relationship was the biggest part, I tried to put together as much information as possible, from every of the four broad categories I had documents (very helpful advises on this website). 

I used the checklist of the immigration website and put it on the front of my application, no cover letter as there was enough space at the back of the forms.
We met almost three years ago but were together for 2 now. Have been living together for 1.5 years with a gap of 3 months due to work commitments.
And we applied by mail.
I got the confirmation letter on the 24th saying processing times are 9-12 months and on the 25th I received the grant letter.


I really thought we would have to wait 12 months. This is crazy.

I wish good luck to everyone!


----------



## kisskisse

Date of application: 6 Dec 2011

Nationality: Finnish

Visa type: Prospective Marriage

Offshore/onshore: Offshore Berlin Office

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes 19 Dec 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: 13 Jan 2012 (asked for 2 additional documents)

Date visa granted: 25 Jan 2012 

So happy it all went so fast! Was expecting 4-5 months! Our case wasn't the easiest either, we're both currently traveling with no jobs and over the course of the past three years we've had to spend a lot of time apart... And I'm only 22 while he is 30. We're just so relieved it all worked out! xx Happy Australia Day you all!!


----------



## twww

kisskisse said:


> Date of application: 6 Dec 2011
> 
> Nationality: Finnish
> 
> Visa type: Prospective Marriage
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore Berlin Office
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes 19 Dec 2011
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: 13 Jan 2012 (asked for 2 additional documents)
> 
> Date visa granted: 25 Jan 2012
> 
> So happy it all went so fast! Was expecting 4-5 months! Our case wasn't the easiest either, we're both currently traveling with no jobs and over the course of the past three years we've had to spend a lot of time apart... And I'm only 22 while he is 30. We're just so relieved it all worked out! xx Happy Australia Day you all!!


Wow!

Congrats.


----------



## Gerrywins

swizzy said:


> Yeah I know thank you!!
> 
> Well actually I have found a lot of help on this website, and, I called immigration, when I was unsure. They are not giving advises, but they answer your questions, which was really helpful. They also said that a "decision ready" application could be processed more quickly, which means medicals and police checks and everything...
> And we wrote the history of our relationship by hand, they actually said its recommended.
> I have also read through the immigration website and the booklet about 1000 times.
> The evidence of our relationship was the biggest part, I tried to put together as much information as possible, from every of the four broad categories I had documents (very helpful advises on this website).
> 
> I used the checklist of the immigration website and put it on the front of my application, no cover letter as there was enough space at the back of the forms.
> We met almost three years ago but were together for 2 now. Have been living together for 1.5 years with a gap of 3 months due to work commitments.
> And we applied by mail.
> I got the confirmation letter on the 24th saying processing times are 9-12 months and on the 25th I received the grant letter.
> 
> I really thought we would have to wait 12 months. This is crazy.
> 
> I wish good luck to everyone!


Wooow , congratulations Swizzy, I am very very happy for you. Just a question, did you do you submit your medicals together with your application? I wanna do that.


----------



## Gerrywins

aussieliz123 said:


> Hi Gerry, as far as I know everyone needs the medicals done, they are good for 12 months..so you can have them done in Oz as long as you have someone there who can mail them for you it should be fine..or if they get the medical report done before you leave you can pick up and take with you for delivery to the embassy in Germany...


thanks Aussieliz for your reply. Do you know how long the medicals take to come out?


----------



## aussieliz123

Gerrywins said:


> thanks Aussieliz for your reply. Do you know how long the medicals take to come out?


It depends on many factors..how busy they are, if you have any medical conditions that require further information etc..if it is straightforward should only take around 10 days


----------



## KrystHell

I'm only new here and I have to admit seeing stories about the Prospective Marriage visa cheered me up a bit which I need a lot.

I have just been told by my immigration agent the best solution for my fiance and I to be together would be to apply offshore so I have to go back to France in March and apply from there.

I'm really scared it might take a long time to get approved but I guess this is the sad reality of things. 

Kisskisse, your story just made my day even though I know it's not necessarily going to happen to my fiance and I. Congratulations. You clearly did the right thing!


----------



## spekkie

Date of application: 31 July 2011

Received acknowledgement letter: 1 August 2011

Nationality: Dutch

Visa type: 820/801

Offshore/onshore: Onshore - Sydney

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - in October - the Dutch government required me to show the acknowledgement letter in order to get the Dutch police check

Date CO assigned: Not yet
Date visa granted: Not yet

I am on a student visa and unless I get the visa before the census date I will have to study another semester full time. It is very hard to find jobs whilst being on a student visa. I am so frustrated as I see that there are people who do not have a decision ready application but still get the visa fairly quickly! I e-mailed DIAC but have not heard anything yet. When I finally get a call for a job they do not want to hire me because of the visa situation and not being able to work fulltime.... :-( Soooo depressing!!!!


----------



## whatnext

When we applied for a spouse visa we also applied to have my husbands student visa cancelled. Because they have a big backlog of cancellations my husbands cancellation was not a priority and it took them 4 months to cancel it, well they actual granted our spouse visa first so there was no need for the cancellation in the end. 

During that time he was still allowed to work 20hrs per week but he did not have to study. The only downside was that he couldn't travel because he didn't have a valid COE. 

Normally what happens is you get put on a bridging visa e after they cancel the student visa. This bridging visa has no work or travel rights but we intended to apply to have the work restriction removed. 

So it may be an option for you after this course is finished if you don't want to study anymore.


----------



## spekkie

whatnext said:


> When we applied for a spouse visa we also applied to have my husbands student visa cancelled. Because they have a big backlog of cancellations my husbands cancellation was not a priority and it took them 4 months to cancel it, well they actual granted our spouse visa first so there was no need for the cancellation in the end.
> 
> During that time he was still allowed to work 20hrs per week but he did not have to study. The only downside was that he couldn't travel because he didn't have a valid COE.
> 
> Normally what happens is you get put on a bridging visa e after they cancel the student visa. This bridging visa has no work or travel rights but we intended to apply to have the work restriction removed.
> 
> So it may be an option for you after this course is finished if you don't want to study anymore.


Thanks whatnext. I have done some research as to under what circumstances I could withdraw my student visa, but indeed the no travel condition on the bridging visa E is a problem. If something happens with my family at home and I would have to travel back for whatever reason that is not possible. At the moment the main problem is that there are almost no jobs for 20 hours or less a week, well at least not in the sector I study in. So if that condition does not change either there is not much use for me to withdraw the student visa... And wow 4 months backlog to cancel the student visa that is so long!!!! By that time it would be 10 months since I have applied for the spouse visa.....

I emailed DIAC and explained my circumstances, but not sure whether it would actually help, I'm afraid not :-(


----------



## whatnext

We did it for financial reasons. To continue studying it would have cost us almost $5000 and even if my husband couldn't work the cost of the course outwayed what he was earning so it was better for us for him to not study even if it meant he couldn't work. Luckily it did take them so long as he was able to keep working 20 hrs/ week but he didn't have to study. 

Unfortunately the only guarantee of you getting full time work is having the partner visa approved.


----------



## namthanh

spekkie said:


> Thanks whatnext. I have done some research as to under what circumstances I could withdraw my student visa, but indeed the no travel condition on the bridging visa E is a problem. If something happens with my family at home and I would have to travel back for whatever reason that is not possible. At the moment the main problem is that there are almost no jobs for 20 hours or less a week, well at least not in the sector I study in. So if that condition does not change either there is not much use for me to withdraw the student visa... And wow 4 months backlog to cancel the student visa that is so long!!!! By that time it would be 10 months since I have applied for the spouse visa.....
> 
> I emailed DIAC and explained my circumstances, but not sure whether it would actually help, I'm afraid not :-(


Just for your information that I'm also on student visa and have been waiting for a partner visa for 12 months. I also have problems with looking for job but DIAC doesn't accept my claims, but, who knows you might receive a different response!


----------



## whatnext

They won't remove work restrictions from a student visa but do for a bridging visa.


----------



## spekkie

whatnext said:


> They won't remove work restrictions from a student visa but do for a bridging visa.


Yes I know they cannot remove the work restrictions from the student visa, so frustrating!

Namthanh I know that must be so frustrating for you as well! 12 months is such a long time!

I emailed them and they did not even answer my question whether all the documents that are required have been received by them. Just a copy and paste response saying my application was not complete when I applied (true, but only because the Dutch government did not want to give the police check without the evidence that I applied for the visa) and that I will get a case officer in July!! That would be a year from applying.

Also they guaranteed that they process everyone in the order of receiving the applications. Looking at this forum that is not true, heaps of people have been allocated a case officer even when their application was not decision ready at the date of applying.

The only other thing I can think of is apply to have my student visa revoked. But if this takes 4 months (like in the case of whatnext) then I have already paid my fees for university and you cannot get the money back anymore. Also on a bridging visa E you cannot study or work, so you would have to stop studying, even if you have already paid for that semester and are halfway through the semester? I don't know what else to do....  So sad!!!!!


----------



## namthanh

whatnext said:


> They won't remove work restrictions from a student visa but do for a bridging visa.


I suppose it only COULD remove work restrictions from a bridging visa. It depends on 'case by case' basis.

@whatnext: how can you check immigration status by VEVO. It requests me to provide TRN but Partner visa applicant can't have one!


----------



## spekkie

namthanh said:


> I suppose it only COULD remove work restrictions from a bridging visa. It depends on 'case by case' basis.
> 
> @whatnext: how can you check immigration status by VEVO. It requests me to provide TRN but Partner visa applicant can't have one!


namthanh I check VEVO with the TRN from my student visa, but I am not sure if this is the right way to do it... You could ask for a password over the phone and then login with that password


----------



## namthanh

spekkie said:


> Yes I know they cannot remove the work restrictions from the student visa, so frustrating!
> 
> Namthanh I know that must be so frustrating for you as well! 12 months is such a long time!
> 
> I emailed them and they did not even answer my question whether all the documents that are required have been received by them. Just a copy and paste response saying my application was not complete when I applied (true, but only because the Dutch government did not want to give the police check without the evidence that I applied for the visa) and that I will get a case officer in July!! That would be a year from applying.
> 
> Also they guaranteed that they process everyone in the order of receiving the applications. Looking at this forum that is not true, heaps of people have been allocated a case officer even when their application was not decision ready at the date of applying.
> 
> The only other thing I can think of is apply to have my student visa revoked. But if this takes 4 months (like in the case of whatnext) then I have already paid my fees for university and you cannot get the money back anymore. Also on a bridging visa E you cannot study or work, so you would have to stop studying, even if you have already paid for that semester and are halfway through the semester? I don't know what else to do....  So sad!!!!!


I'm not sure about Bridging visa E but I think they should allow you to study if you have paid uni fees. Otherwise just make a formal complaint, it's your money!!


----------



## whatnext

Spekkie

Seems you have 2 choices.

If you want to keep studying stay on your student visa, apply for defacto visa and remain on your student visa.

Cancel student visa and lose the uni fees you've paid. Take the risk of having work restrictions removed from bridging visa e. also be aware that even if they allow you to work full time it may not help you with a full time job in your field as alot of employers won't employ people full time if they are on a bridging visa. 

In your situation it may be best to stay on your student visa, complete your course and make do on 20hrs/week. 

I advised you about the student visa cancellation as I was under the impression you didn't want to study anymore.


----------



## whatnext

Namthanm

You can call immigration and ask for a VEVO password and then you don't a TRN.


----------



## Taff

swizzy said:


> Date of application: 19.01.12
> 
> Nationality: Swiss
> 
> Visa type: De facto
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: --
> 
> Date visa granted: 24.01.12 !!!!!!!!!


Congratulations most importantly! But Swizzy I really wanted to know where you posted your application to, Melbourne, Sydney...?


----------



## moah

*Waiting...*

Date of application: November 16/2011

Nationality: Canadian

Visa type: Temporary/Permanent

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes (received on December 2/2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (with application)

Date CO assigned: Unknown

Date visa granted: waiting

After reading a few of these threads, I decided to call Immigration on January 24 (about 2 months into the processing) and was told the following:

1. "...the application is moving along very well"
2. "...we've received the medicals"
3. "...at present, no questions or concerns exist for the evidence you've provided"

I'm not sure if these are standard responses but they have definitely created a boost with my lack of patience. I believe the standard processing time for this application is around 5 months - if so, we're half way there!


----------



## spekkie

whatnext said:


> Spekkie
> 
> Seems you have 2 choices.
> 
> If you want to keep studying stay on your student visa, apply for defacto visa and remain on your student visa.
> 
> Cancel student visa and lose the uni fees you've paid. Take the risk of having work restrictions removed from bridging visa e. also be aware that even if they allow you to work full time it may not help you with a full time job in your field as alot of employers won't employ people full time if they are on a bridging visa.
> 
> In your situation it may be best to stay on your student visa, complete your course and make do on 20hrs/week.
> 
> I advised you about the student visa cancellation as I was under the impression you didn't want to study anymore.


Thanks for that whatnext. Yes I do want to finish my course but obviously rather parttime than fulltime. But losing uni fees is not the ideal situation either. Guess I just have to wait and keep my fingers crossed I will get the spouse visa soon!


----------



## fstop

My partner and I are about to submit our application in Santiago, Chile. Does anyone have experience with this office? It would be great to hear how long your partner visa took, or what your experiences were!
Thanks and good luck to those who are still waiting!


----------



## iela

Date of application: April 28/2011

Nationality: husband Croatian, me Australian

Visa type: Temporary/Permanent in Berlin

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes done on December 27 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (with application)

Date CO assigned: Unknown

Date visa granted: waiting


----------



## iela

Date of application: April 28/2011

Nationality: husband Croatian, me Australian

Visa type: Temporary/Permanent in Berlin

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes done on December 27 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (with application)

Date CO assigned: Unknown

Date visa granted: waiting


----------



## iela

And how long waiting jet...


----------



## userbias

*Visa granted*

Who slit the sheet?


----------



## dreams-n-stars

dreams-n-stars said:


> Date of application: 7th of February 2011
> 
> Received acknowledgement letter: 11th of February 2011
> 
> Nationality: Belgian
> 
> Visa type: 820/801
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore - Brisbane
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes (with application)
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (with application)
> 
> Date CO assigned: not yet.
> 
> Date visa granted: not yet.


I went to the office earlier today to give them some more evidence that I gathered from the past year. The officer basically told me that it wasn't necessary to give him that, given that my application isn't in the process of being handled yet. According to him, they're only up to applications filed in december 2010, so yeah... It's a pretty weird thought that my folder has been gathering dust in some closet for nearly a year now.


----------



## crish123

Hi everyone,
After 9 months and 20 days lodging my application DIAC officer called me today and gave her contact details. She requested my medical for 801 (not 820). Can someone explain me why she asking medical for visa subclass 801 (which is second stage but mine it is first stage) ?


Also could someone explain me following partner visa rule !

" Applying for temporary and permanent visas" " However, you may be granted a permanent visa without having to wait if you can demonstrate one of the following:

at the time you apply for the visa, you have been in a married or de facto relationship with your partner for three years or more

at the time you apply, you have been in a married or de facto relationship with your partner for two years or more, and there is a dependent child of your relationship "


----------



## whatnext

When you have the medical you have the medical that applies to the permanent visa so you don't have to have another medical in the second stage. 

If you qualify for one of those rules you get processed for permanent visa without having to go through the temporary stage so you get permanent residency when the application is approved.


----------



## namthanh

dreams-n-stars said:


> I went to the office earlier today to give them some more evidence that I gathered from the past year. The officer basically told me that it wasn't necessary to give him that, given that my application isn't in the process of being handled yet. According to him, they're only up to applications filed in december 2010, so yeah... It's a pretty weird thought that my folder has been gathering dust in some closet for nearly a year now.


I think you may have a complicated case so they don't want to process your application quickly. Just like my case whereas my partner has retired and there is an age gap between us although we have been living together for nearly 3 year now! By the way, I also lodged my app in February onshore.


----------



## Gerrywins

Hi guys, just lodged my visa today to the berlin office.

I did my medicals yesterday and the doctor told me that by friday they will be in berlin. So ideally my application will get to immigration 1 day before my medicals. I applied for a tourist visa too. so now crossing my fingers.......


----------



## Gerrywins

Hi guys, just lodged my PMV today to berlin.

Did my medicals yesterday and the doc said that they should be at immigration tomorrow or friday. So my application will get there 1 day before the medicals.

Now onto crossing my fingers and a looooooooooooooong wait


----------



## ccpro

Date of application: 25/8/2011

Nationality: Chinese

Visa type: 820/PR

Offshore/onshore: Onshore - post to Perth

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes with the application

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes aussie PC with application

Date CO assigned: sadly no 

Date visa granted: Long wait

after reading everyone's story it looks like I still have a long time to wait especially for onshore . my medi and pc have already expired and I havent heard anything yet. looks like i have to redo it later when i have a CO. on a bridging A and not being able to work is so hard. the day seems even longer.


----------



## isfrustrated

i will hit 1 year for 820 onshore on march 14th. all medicals and police checks have already expired as well. ive emailed to ask for an extension but no response.


----------



## whatnext

Ccpro

When we applied through Perth our CO's name was at the bottom of the letter we received saying they had received our application. Check your letter of acknowledgement again. 

Also you can apply to have those work restrictions removed from bridging visa a using form 1005. They will generally do this for people waiting for partner visa.


----------



## ccpro

whatnext said:


> Ccpro
> 
> When we applied through Perth our CO's name was at the bottom of the letter we received saying they had received our application. Check your letter of acknowledgement again.
> 
> Also you can apply to have those work restrictions removed from bridging visa a using form 1005. They will generally do this for people waiting for partner visa.


I noticed that there was a name at the bottom of the acknowledgement but that doesnt mean anything does it? Can I call up the centre and speak to that person?

I heard about using that form, but our finanical situation is a bit complicated so I can already tell that I will be rejected. Thanks for suggesting tho


----------



## ccpro

whatnext said:


> Ccpro
> 
> When we applied through Perth our CO's name was at the bottom of the letter we received saying they had received our application. Check your letter of acknowledgement again.
> 
> Also you can apply to have those work restrictions removed from bridging visa a using form 1005. They will generally do this for people waiting for partner visa.


BTW, do you have any news for your application? Since we have lodged thru the same centre and around the same time, maybe I can learn something from you.


----------



## whatnext

Our visa has been approved. I emailed the the email address that came on the acknowledgement letter and made it to the attention of our CO. She responded to that when I asked her questions. I emailed every couple of months with general questions just to keep the communication open.


----------



## dianmarie007

Congrats whatsnext. i wanted to know if that's temporary or permanent? and can i still lodge my partner 820/801 application if only 5 months left for the validity of my fiance visa? Thanks!


----------



## ccpro

Thanks and congrats whatnext. I will try emailing to see what happens.


----------



## namthanh

ccpro said:


> Thanks and congrats whatnext. I will try emailing to see what happens.


I wish you luck because I doubt that they will response to ' general questions' as DIAC states in Automated Reply email that they have already provided applicants with Frequently Answered Questions (FAQs).

@whatnext: you must be lucky that CO responsed to your 'general questions' personally. Some of my emails didn't get responses and DIAC said it took their times away from processing just to response to FAQs!


----------



## dianmarie007

whatnext said:


> Our visa has been approved. I emailed the the email address that came on the acknowledgement letter and made it to the attention of our CO. She responded to that when I asked her questions. I emailed every couple of months with general questions just to keep the communication open.


Congrats whatsnext. i wanted to know if that's temporary or permanent? and can i still lodge my partner 820/801 application if only 5 months left for the validity of my fiance visa? Thanks!


----------



## whatnext

We were granted 820 temp visa. You can apply 820/801 anytime after marriage while on PMV.


----------



## Gerrywins

Congratulations Whatnext....


----------



## reyzleh

reyzleh said:


> Date of application: 1 Sept 2011
> 
> Nationality: American
> 
> Visa type: 309 De Facto
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - submitted October 20
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - state check was sent Sept 15; federal FBI check took a couple months to process but was received by the embassy on November 22
> 
> Date CO assigned: Sept 14 (I'm assuming this is the case - I emailed the embassy a week or two after my application was received since I hadn't received any acknowledgement; they sent me an email back with the name of my CO)
> 
> Date visa granted: Still waiting...
> 
> A note about the medicals/police check: I called the Ottawa call center before I submitted my application to ask if I needed to include my medical and police checks upfront, and they said to wait until my CO requested them. A couple weeks after my application was received, I sent the embassy an email asking if they'd received it and if they needed anything else. I got a form email back saying they got it and that I should submit my police and medical checks ASAP. I got the feeling that they expected the checks to be submitted upfront. So advice to other American applicants: front load with your checks! The FBI check especially takes forever (a minimum of two months) so the sooner you get those in, the faster the process will go.


Visa granted today!! Five months and one day after it was received by the embassy. My case officer asked for supporting documents proving evidence of joint resources about three weeks ago, which I sent in (we don't have a joint bank account, so I gave copies of rent checks from my bank account over the past year plus a print-out of all of my partner's monthly bank transfers to my account to cover his half of rent). I didn't even have an interview, I just got an email saying the visa had been granted! Oh good lord this is such a relief. Good luck to everyone still waiting - it'll happen!


----------



## prairiegirl

Date of application: November 1, 2011 

Nationality: me - Canadian, partner - dual citizen (Cdn/Aus)

Visa type: defacto 309

Offshore/onshore: offshore - Ottawa

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes - with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes - with application

Date CO assigned: none assigned

Date visa granted: waiting
__________________ 
Like many of you, I check this forum all the time. Thanks for all the tips and insights. 

I sent in my application at the end of Oct, the day the packaged arrived they billed my visa and never contacted me again. SO frustrating. I've called a few times, to let them know i went to Aus, ask clarifying questions but the overall messaging is still "DON'T CALL US, WE'LL CALL YOU" and "It will take 5-12 months to process". 

Our situation is very straight forward, I believe (no crim record, lots of proof of rel'p, never married no kids,etc), so I just need to exercise patience and hope for the best.

The distance is starting to be a real drag (my partner got a great job in Aus which is why we are moving and unfortunately he had to start without me) and i'm considering going there on a 3 month tourist visa and pray that it gets issued while i'm there and i can just take a cheap flight to somewhere and come back in. The concern is, what happens if its not granted in those 3 months...do I need to be out of the country for 3 more months? Can I come anytime my visa is granted? Any thoughts or advice is appreciated!


----------



## moah

prairiegirl said:


> Date of application: November 1, 2011
> 
> Nationality: me - Canadian, partner - dual citizen (Cdn/Aus)
> 
> Visa type: defacto 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore - Ottawa
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes - with application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes - with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: none assigned
> 
> Date visa granted: waiting
> __________________
> Like many of you, I check this forum all the time. Thanks for all the tips and insights.
> 
> I sent in my application at the end of Oct, the day the packaged arrived they billed my visa and never contacted me again. SO frustrating. I've called a few times, to let them know i went to Aus, ask clarifying questions but the overall messaging is still "DON'T CALL US, WE'LL CALL YOU" and "It will take 5-12 months to process".
> 
> Our situation is very straight forward, I believe (no crim record, lots of proof of rel'p, never married no kids,etc), so I just need to exercise patience and hope for the best.
> 
> The distance is starting to be a real drag (my partner got a great job in Aus which is why we are moving and unfortunately he had to start without me) and i'm considering going there on a 3 month tourist visa and pray that it gets issued while i'm there and i can just take a cheap flight to somewhere and come back in. The concern is, what happens if its not granted in those 3 months...do I need to be out of the country for 3 more months? Can I come anytime my visa is granted? Any thoughts or advice is appreciated!


Heya Prairie!

I too am much in a similar boat as you are. My wife is from Australia and we're about 2 1/2 months into the processing time (although, I did call last week and received a very friendly update on how the application is progressing). We submitted our application to Ottawa and received notification it was starting processing on November 16th.

Honestly, if I were you, as much as the distance apart sucks, I wouldn't risk anything. I'd hold off and be patient for the visa to come through. I would absolutely dread to see you go to Australia on a tourist via and Ottawa require you to be in Canada when the visa is granted.

From what I understand about this whole thing is this general rule of thumb (someone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong)...

"If you lodge offshore (outside Australia), make sure you're offshore when it's granted. If you lodge onshore (in Australia), make sure you're onshore when it's granted."

Alas, this is just one persons thoughts and opinion.

Hope it comes through for you 

-Moah


----------



## hybrideye

moah said:


> Heya Prairie!
> 
> I too am much in a similar boat as you are. My wife is from Australia and we're about 2 1/2 months into the processing time (although, I did call last week and received a very friendly update on how the application is progressing). We submitted our application to Ottawa and received notification it was starting processing on November 16th.
> 
> Honestly, if I were you, as much as the distance apart sucks, I wouldn't risk anything. I'd hold off and be patient for the visa to come through. I would absolutely dread to see you go to Australia on a tourist via and Ottawa require you to be in Canada when the visa is granted.
> 
> From what I understand about this whole thing is this general rule of thumb (someone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong)...
> 
> "If you lodge offshore (outside Australia), make sure you're offshore when it's granted. If you lodge onshore (in Australia), make sure you're onshore when it's granted."
> 
> Alas, this is just one persons thoughts and opinion.
> 
> Hope it comes through for you
> 
> -Moah


you actually right when you are onshore they cant approve your visa but they will send you pre-grant letter that your visa is ready and need to leave Australia to facilitate the approval.

but better to email your co our embassy to inform them about your plan, keep them on the loop.


----------



## AngeEK

prairiegirl said:


> Date of application: November 1, 2011
> 
> Nationality: me - Canadian, partner - dual citizen (Cdn/Aus)
> 
> Visa type: defacto 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore - Ottawa
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes - with application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes - with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: none assigned
> 
> Date visa granted: waiting
> __________________
> Like many of you, I check this forum all the time. Thanks for all the tips and insights.
> 
> I sent in my application at the end of Oct, the day the packaged arrived they billed my visa and never contacted me again. SO frustrating. I've called a few times, to let them know i went to Aus, ask clarifying questions but the overall messaging is still "DON'T CALL US, WE'LL CALL YOU" and "It will take 5-12 months to process".
> 
> Our situation is very straight forward, I believe (no crim record, lots of proof of rel'p, never married no kids,etc), so I just need to exercise patience and hope for the best.
> 
> The distance is starting to be a real drag (my partner got a great job in Aus which is why we are moving and unfortunately he had to start without me) and i'm considering going there on a 3 month tourist visa and pray that it gets issued while i'm there and i can just take a cheap flight to somewhere and come back in. The concern is, what happens if its not granted in those 3 months...do I need to be out of the country for 3 more months? Can I come anytime my visa is granted? Any thoughts or advice is appreciated!


I called AHC today to ask them about visiting on an ETA while my PMV is processing because I haven't seen my boyfriend since the end of June, (received app in Ottawa Oct 3rd), and I completely understand how frustrating and anxious you get while waiting. The man (WHO, I might add, was WONDERFUL!) explained all the pros and cons about visiting while waiting for a prior visa to be granted: You can definitely go! AS LONG AS you have a return ticket out when you arrive at the customs agent when you've entered Australia. If you don't, then they'll request to see bank statements but, however, they may still ask more questions which could turn from one question to an hours worth of interrogation as to why you don't have a ticket out. The problem as well is that you can totally stay for 3 months, but if your visa hasn't been granted within those three months then you need to leave Australia for 3 months before you can come back. Any violation MIGHT result in a 3 year ban....That's just a super quick summary of what we talked about this afternoon. For me, I'm going to wait out for the visa to be granted because best case scenario for me is having the PMV granted once my 5 months has come. Hope that helps! PM if you have anymore questions!!


----------



## prairiegirl

moah said:


> Heya Prairie!
> 
> I too am much in a similar boat as you are. My wife is from Australia and we're about 2 1/2 months into the processing time (although, I did call last week and received a very friendly update on how the application is progressing). We submitted our application to Ottawa and received notification it was starting processing on November 16th.
> 
> Honestly, if I were you, as much as the distance apart sucks, I wouldn't risk anything. I'd hold off and be patient for the visa to come through. I would absolutely dread to see you go to Australia on a tourist via and Ottawa require you to be in Canada when the visa is granted.
> 
> From what I understand about this whole thing is this general rule of thumb (someone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong)...
> 
> "If you lodge offshore (outside Australia), make sure you're offshore when it's granted. If you lodge onshore (in Australia), make sure you're onshore when it's granted."
> 
> Alas, this is just one persons thoughts and opinion.
> 
> Hope it comes through for you
> 
> -Moah


hi Moah!

Agree that its best to be precautious, however they (immi) did tell me that I can go and travel there, I just need to advise them. Should the visa be ready to go while i'm there they will email me letting me its ready to be issued and when i leave and come back it will be granted. However, my greatest concern is, what happens if it ISN't issued while i'm there...

I'm considering maybe going only for a vacation, just so we can see each other, some of these stories I read of being apart for so long is just heart breaking, I can't handle it!

Should I have any successful or insightful conversations with immi i'll be sure to let you know. Good luck with your case, I hope we both get them soon!

Curious - do you have a case officer? I got notified they've had my file since Nov 1,2011, i have a file # but no case officer. Sounds like I may never hear from too...unbelievable how unpredictable this process is!!

Wishing you the best of luck


----------



## prairiegirl

Thanks for the info! I would email the CO if i had one! I did go to aus for 10 days and let them know, they made a note in my file not to issue it as I would be onshore...it sure would be nice to be able to interact with my own CO. sigh.


----------



## prairiegirl

AngeEK said:


> I called AHC today to ask them about visiting on an ETA while my PMV is processing because I haven't seen my boyfriend since the end of June, (received app in Ottawa Oct 3rd), and I completely understand how frustrating and anxious you get while waiting. The man (WHO, I might add, was WONDERFUL!) explained all the pros and cons about visiting while waiting for a prior visa to be granted: You can definitely go! AS LONG AS you have a return ticket out when you arrive at the customs agent when you've entered Australia. If you don't, then they'll request to see bank statements but, however, they may still ask more questions which could turn from one question to an hours worth of interrogation as to why you don't have a ticket out. The problem as well is that you can totally stay for 3 months, but if your visa hasn't been granted within those three months then you need to leave Australia for 3 months before you can come back. Any violation MIGHT result in a 3 year ban....That's just a super quick summary of what we talked about this afternoon. For me, I'm going to wait out for the visa to be granted because best case scenario for me is having the PMV granted once my 5 months has come. Hope that helps! PM if you have anymore questions!!


Thank you Ang! This sounds like what I've been hearing...scary to risk a visit for MAYBE violating...argh. Probably best to go for a month and visit...but risk is quitting my job and being unemployed for x amount of time...I hope we are all the lucky ones who get their visa pronto.

Are you calling the 905 # to get this info?

thanks for the help and advice! Good luck with your situation.


----------



## AngeEK

prairiegirl said:


> Thank you Ang! This sounds like what I've been hearing...scary to risk a visit for MAYBE violating...argh. Probably best to go for a month and visit...but risk is quitting my job and being unemployed for x amount of time...I hope we are all the lucky ones who get their visa pronto.
> 
> Are you calling the 905 # to get this info?
> 
> thanks for the help and advice! Good luck with your situation.


I feel you...I quit my job because I preemptively thought I'd have it granted by now...before, it looked like 4 months was the average wait but oh well, just means I get to spend more time with friends and family before I leave. I called that 905 number on their website under Visas, Immi & Citizenship, I don't bother to email because I never get a response. Luck of the draw on who you get on the phone though, some people are super helpful and others give you plain black & white information. I think Ottawa isn't really one to confirm a CO too often...it wasn't confirmed if I had one when I talked to them yesterday.


----------



## KrystHell

Quick question: If my partner and I get married in France, can I come back to Aussie on a Tourist visa and lodge my spouse visa application then? Would they grant me a bridging visa then?

And if I lodge the application from France, would there be any chance of me getting a bridging visa to come to Australia until the visa is approved?


----------



## speedy076

Hi there, I am relatively new to this site, but have been keeping an eye on visa-timelines. Does anyone have any idea of the processing times from london offfice with regards to spouse-application.
I applied in early november! I have sent in medicals & police check & have been assigned a CO !!!
Any info would be much appreciated


----------



## swizzy

Taff said:


> Congratulations most importantly! But Swizzy I really wanted to know where you posted your application to, Melbourne, Sydney...?


Hey Taff

Thanks!

I applied by mail in Perth with a decision-ready application (police checks and medicals submitted).

Good luck to you!!


----------



## Leesh

prairiegirl said:


> hi Moah!
> 
> Agree that its best to be precautious, however they (immi) did tell me that I can go and travel there, I just need to advise them. Should the visa be ready to go while i'm there they will email me letting me its ready to be issued and when i leave and come back it will be granted. However, my greatest concern is, what happens if it ISN't issued while i'm there...
> 
> I'm considering maybe going only for a vacation, just so we can see each other, some of these stories I read of being apart for so long is just heart breaking, I can't handle it!
> 
> Should I have any successful or insightful conversations with immi i'll be sure to let you know. Good luck with your case, I hope we both get them soon!
> 
> Curious - do you have a case officer? I got notified they've had my file since Nov 1,2011, i have a file # but no case officer. Sounds like I may never hear from too...unbelievable how unpredictable this process is!!
> 
> Wishing you the best of luck


Hi Everyone,

Glad to know my partner and I aren't the only ones waiting on Ottawa! Im Australian and my partner is Canadian and our application was received on October 3 2011. We have also been given a case number but no notification of being given a CO.

Every time a call has been made to them we have been given a different answer each time. First we were told about 5 months, then 5-9 months and the other week we were told it could be a year! Very frustrating as the time apart is horrible!! And you cant really plan anything just in case the visa will be approved shortly!

Just wondering if anyone else who has applied at the Ottawa office late last year has heard anything recently?

Would appreciate any feedback! Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## prairiegirl

Leesh said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Glad to know my partner and I aren't the only ones waiting on Ottawa! Im Australian and my partner is Canadian and our application was received on October 3 2011. We have also been given a case number but no notification of being given a CO.
> 
> Every time a call has been made to them we have been given a different answer each time. First we were told about 5 months, then 5-9 months and the other week we were told it could be a year! Very frustrating as the time apart is horrible!! And you cant really plan anything just in case the visa will be approved shortly!
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else who has applied at the Ottawa office late last year has heard anything recently?
> 
> Would appreciate any feedback! Good luck to everyone!!


Leesh - I feel your pain! I feel the exact same way, everytime I call the answer is slightly different, and never insightful to my case. called recently and they said "oh, its only been 3 months its still early, you may not hear anything for a few more months". Not being able to plan your life is so hard, and time apart is awful too...take solice in that you are not the only one  Any of you in Edmonton by chance? We can start a club, ha.


----------



## AngeEK

Leesh said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Glad to know my partner and I aren't the only ones waiting on Ottawa! Im Australian and my partner is Canadian and our application was received on October 3 2011. We have also been given a case number but no notification of being given a CO.
> 
> Every time a call has been made to them we have been given a different answer each time. First we were told about 5 months, then 5-9 months and the other week we were told it could be a year! Very frustrating as the time apart is horrible!! And you cant really plan anything just in case the visa will be approved shortly!
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else who has applied at the Ottawa office late last year has heard anything recently?
> 
> Would appreciate any feedback! Good luck to everyone!!


Mine was received October 3rd as well!! Hopefully any news you get, I get too! & vice versa!! Just to let people know, there is a thread for anyone who has to deal with Ottawa, share stories/advice and anything else: http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...ottawa-processing-times-pmv-last-6months.html


----------



## waiting4mydutchie

*Visa approved!*

My Fiancés timeline.

Application lodged: 16-5-11

Nationality: He is Dutch, I'm Aussie.

Visa type: Prospective Marriage Visa - 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (in Berlin)

Date CO assigned: 10-10-11 (such a LONG wait)

Medicals received: 13-1-12 (was told not to submit with application and to wait until requested)

Police check received: 9-11-11 (was told not to submit with application and to wait until requested)

Date visa granted: FEB 3RD 2012!!! 

Visa processing time: 8 months, 18 days (263 days all up)

_________________

My fiance's Visa has FINALLY been approved!!! The medicals held things up for a couple of months. Doctors not sending paperwork, doctors losing paperwork, doctors going on vacation, doctors closed over Christmas. Really shouldn't have taken as long as it did but i am just so happy its all done now! 
I cant believe he will be here soon! Happiest day of my life 
Don't give up hope, i know its the longest and most painful wait but it will all be worth it in the end!!


----------



## KrystHell

waiting4mydutchie said:


> My Fiancés timeline.
> 
> Application lodged: 16-5-11
> 
> Nationality: He is Dutch, I'm Aussie.
> 
> Visa type: Prospective Marriage Visa - 300
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore (in Berlin)
> 
> Date CO assigned: 10-10-11 (such a LONG wait)
> 
> Medicals received: 13-1-12 (was told not to submit with application and to wait until requested)
> 
> Police check received: 9-11-11 (was told not to submit with application and to wait until requested)
> 
> Date visa granted: FEB 3RD 2012!!!
> 
> Visa processing time: 8 months, 18 days (263 days all up)
> 
> _________________
> 
> My fiance's Visa has FINALLY been approved!!! The medicals held things up for a couple of months. Doctors not sending paperwork, doctors losing paperwork, doctors going on vacation, doctors closed over Christmas. Really shouldn't have taken as long as it did but i am just so happy its all done now!
> I cant believe he will be here soon! Happiest day of my life
> Don't give up hope, i know its the longest and most painful wait but it will all be worth it in the end!!


Congratulations!!! Really happy for you guys.

What type of supporting docs did you provide them with? I'm in the process of building up the file so would love to know what made it happen this fast for you!!!


----------



## Gerrywins

Congratulations waiting4mydutchie. i have also just logged my application in berlin. Just wondering, does your fiance live in germany or in the netherlands


----------



## Gerrywins

My timeline.

Application lodged: 01-02-2012

Nationality: I am Kenyan, he is Aussie

Visa type: Prospective Marriage Visa - 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (in Berlin)

Date CO assigned: Waiting

Medicals received: Sent with application

Police check received: Sent with application


Date visa granted: Waiting


----------



## waiting4mydutchie

KrystHell said:


> Congratulations!!! Really happy for you guys.
> 
> What type of supporting docs did you provide them with? I'm in the process of building up the file so would love to know what made it happen this fast for you!!!


Oh it wasnt fast, it was loooong lol. We provided everything that they asked for along with stat decs/statements from family and friends, about10 photos of us at different places, plane tickets from when we had travelled together and some other things. Pretty much anything that proved we were a couple. Oh and 12 months of phone records from both phone accounts, i sat there for hours highlighting each time i had called his number in that 12 months, there was alot! lol. Immigration never contacted me at all, they did email my fiance and ask for a bank statement from me but that was it. All contact was done by email. I guess after the medicals and police check were taken care of it all went pretty smoothly. Just need to be patient  Good luck with your application!


----------



## waiting4mydutchie

Gerrywins said:


> Congratulations waiting4mydutchie. i have also just logged my application in berlin. Just wondering, does your fiance live in germany or in the netherlands


Thank you  He is from The Netherlands. Expect it to take at least 5 months, Berlin are really far behind with applications, it took us 5 months just for a CO!
Good luck


----------



## GermanInBrissie

Date of application: 6 Feb 2012

Nationality: German, partner Australian citizen

Visa type: Partner Visa (De facto) 820 (but hoping for 801)

Offshore/onshore: Onshore in Brisbane (in person)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes 

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: 

Date visa granted: 

After many months of preparing evidence, I finally handed in my application this morning. The wait wasn't too long and I left almost 3k poorer and 2kg lighter. I have provided lots of evidence for the last 3 years to skip the temp visa and frontloaded with meds and police checks (although the person taking it said I should be aware that I'll have to do them again as the waiting period is now 12-18 months...) Let's see if they process my 'decision-ready' application quickly. 

And the waiting game begins...


----------



## Gerrywins

Good lunch GermanInBrissie.

I live in Munich with my Aussie partner and we just lodged our PMV last tuesday in Berlin together with all medicals and Police checks. Lets hope both our paperwork will be processed quicker than we are anticipating because of front end loaded medicals and police checks


----------



## emems1

Gerrywins said:


> My timeline.
> 
> Application lodged: 01-02-2012
> 
> Nationality: I am Kenyan, he is Aussie
> 
> Visa type: Prospective Marriage Visa - 300
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore (in Berlin)
> 
> Date CO assigned: Waiting
> 
> Medicals received: Sent with application
> 
> Police check received: Sent with application
> 
> Date visa granted: Waiting


Well done on getting it in Gerrywins - how did you manage to submit the application with medicals included to Berlin? Ive been told that I cannot submit the medicals until Im asked as I need a number that Berlin will provide?


----------



## eshadlow

eshadlow said:


> Date of application: 02/09/2011
> 
> Nationality: Canadian
> 
> Visa type: 801/820 Defacto Partner Visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore, Melbourne (in person)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes 02/09/2011
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes 02/09/2011
> 
> Date CO assigned: No idea, maybe today 07/02/2012??
> 
> Date visa granted: 07/02/2012


UPDATE: Got a call today from Immi, told me they are "looking through the compactors for grant-ready applications", and ours was one of them!! They are granting his visa today and sending us the letter, I am so beyond excited!! Just over 5 months wait for us. Good luck to others waiting in Melbourne, hope you have a lucky day today also


----------



## bilalt

bilalt said:


> Date of application: 5th Feb 2010
> 
> Nationality: Jordanian
> 
> Visa type: Spouse Visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore ( Adelaide)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: 2nd March 2010
> 
> Date Temp visa granted: 30th Sept 2010
> 
> Permenant Residency: Waiting ( recieved a letter DIAC requesting FP check & statury declration from me and my wife which I submitted on the 4th of January 2012 and when I called I was adviced that it may take up to 8 months to get the PR)


 Can anyone advice how much they have waited after been granted the 820 visa to get the 801? As per the immigration lady she says around 8 months after the intial 2 years from the date of application for the 820/801 date!!!!


----------



## luckey

Hi All!
I applied spouse visa 820 & 801 on 5th of May 2011 got CO assigned in september. Till now I haven't received any reply from immi it's been more then 9 months can any one tell me how long does it takes. I applied in Melbourne office.
Thanks


----------



## bilalt

Hi, did you get the 820 or 801 permenant visa?


----------



## bilalt

eshadlow said:


> UPDATE: Got a call today from Immi, told me they are "looking through the compactors for grant-ready applications", and ours was one of them!! They are granting his visa today and sending us the letter, I am so beyond excited!! Just over 5 months wait for us. Good luck to others waiting in Melbourne, hope you have a lucky day today also


Hi, did you get the 820 or 801 permenant visa?


----------



## Gerrywins

emems1 said:


> Well done on getting it in Gerrywins - how did you manage to submit the application with medicals included to Berlin? Ive been told that I cannot submit the medicals until Im asked as I need a number that Berlin will provide?


Hi Emems1. Well, I actually just decided to get the medicals done on 31.01.2012 (the panel doctor said he will send them straight to berlin) and then sending my application to berlin the next day i.e 01.02.2012. I am just taking the chance, if they expire before my visa grant, it's ok,I guess I will have to do others. An amazing scenario would be that they check my stuff and see that I submitted everything and so hopefully I get my visa granted earlier than anticipated.


----------



## miniature.moose

Date of application: 25th October 2011 (but due to issues with payment, official date 3 Nov 2011)

Nationality: My partner is German, I'm his Australian sponsor

Visa type: Partner Visa (De facto) 309/100 (think it got processed as 100!!)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore, Berlin

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, 25th January 2012

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application

Date CO assigned: Not sure exactly but he first made contact RE medicals in the middle of January after the initial assessment had been completed.

Date visa granted: TODAY, 7th February 2012!!! My partner emailed our CO yesterday about booking a flight in April to visit me for a few weeks and asked if he would need an eVisitor Visa and if this would affect our application. Today he got an email saying it had been approved. Very happy!!!! It doesn't mention anything about the temporary visa (309)...does this mean it's the permanent one? We have been together almost 5 years but had periods of separation in between.Good luck to the rest of you. Berlin seems a little less backed up at the moment


----------



## huggoo

miniature.moose said:


> Date of application: 25th October 2011 (but due to issues with payment, official date 3 Nov 2011)
> 
> Nationality: My partner is German, I'm his Australian sponsor
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa (De facto) 309/100 (think it got processed as 100!!)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore, Berlin
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, 25th January 2012
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: Not sure exactly but he first made contact RE medicals in the middle of January after the initial assessment had been completed.
> 
> Date visa granted: TODAY, 7th February 2012!!! My partner emailed our CO yesterday about booking a flight in April to visit me for a few weeks and asked if he would need an eVisitor Visa and if this would affect our application. Today he got an email saying it had been approved. Very happy!!!! It doesn't mention anything about the temporary visa (309)...does this mean it's the permanent one? We have been together almost 5 years but had periods of separation in between.Good luck to the rest of you. Berlin seems a little less backed up at the moment


Awesome congratulations! Hope you guys have a great reunion and life together 

I just submitted my medicals today. It was apparently requested by the embassy as soon as they processed our payment. Good to hear that Berlin is doing faster, thanks for the update miniature.moose.


----------



## Gerrywins

miniature.moose said:


> Date of application: 25th October 2011 (but due to issues with payment, official date 3 Nov 2011)
> 
> Nationality: My partner is German, I'm his Australian sponsor
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa (De facto) 309/100 (think it got processed as 100!!)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore, Berlin
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, 25th January 2012
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: Not sure exactly but he first made contact RE medicals in the middle of January after the initial assessment had been completed.
> 
> Date visa granted: TODAY, 7th February 2012!!! My partner emailed our CO yesterday about booking a flight in April to visit me for a few weeks and asked if he would need an eVisitor Visa and if this would affect our application. Today he got an email saying it had been approved. Very happy!!!! It doesn't mention anything about the temporary visa (309)...does this mean it's the permanent one? We have been together almost 5 years but had periods of separation in between.Good luck to the rest of you. Berlin seems a little less backed up at the moment


Congratulations to you. Can imagine how happy your must feel.


----------



## Vyktoria

Vyktoria said:


> So here I am! In December I filed my application for Spouse Visa and here's my timeline thus far:
> 
> Date of application: 22 DEC 2011
> 
> Nationality: American
> 
> Visa type: 309/100 Partner Visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): YES
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): *YES!!*
> 
> Date CO assigned: 03 JAN 2012
> 
> Date visa granted: Not Yet
> 
> I still have to submit my FBI check, which I have the clearance letter for, and the state check they requested. Then we begin the waiting game!


Just wanted to update, I submitted my final police clearances so now the application is COMPLETE! Now I just have to wait until the final papers are delivered and then call a few days later to make sure they are in my file and then the real nerve wracking waiting begins!

I still get very nervous because I have those bad checks from almost 10 years ago on my criminal record but hopefully, because my hubby and I have been married 7 years this March and we have our beautiful 3 year old (and are planning for our second) they will push my application through quickly!


----------



## greekimmi

Nationality: Greek citizen, Australian wife, living in Greece
Area migrating to: Melbourne
Visa type: Partner visa (spouse) 309/100
Offshore: Berlin office
Agent: No
Date of application: Confirmation received on 17.11.2011
Police check: Submitted with original application
Date CO assigned: 12.01.2012
Medicals & Form 886 requested: 12.01.2012
Form 886 submitted: 24.01.2012
Medicals submitted (via e-Health using HAP ID provided by Berlin office): 06.02.2012
Date visa granted: Pending

My case seems pretty simple: Six years of marriage with two kids (both already Australian citizens) should be a strong proof of a genuine marriage.


----------



## greekimmi

emems1 said:


> Well done on getting it in Gerrywins - how did you manage to submit the application with medicals included to Berlin? Ive been told that I cannot submit the medicals until Im asked as I need a number that Berlin will provide?


Hi emems1. Berlin office does provide a number. Its called HAP ID and this allows the panel doctor to access the e-Health system and submit your tests electronically. According to the DIAC website, medical tests are finalised within 2 working days (the CO just has to download them). You can avoid the paperwork, the passport fotos and the privat post charge. I really can't see any benefit by providing the tests in hard copies in advance.


----------



## KrystHell

greekimmi said:


> Hi emems1. Berlin office does provide a number. Its called HAP ID and this allows the panel doctor to access the e-Health system and submit your tests electronically. According to the DIAC website, medical tests are finalised within 2 working days (the CO just has to download them). You can avoid the paperwork, the passport fotos and the privat post charge. I really can't see any benefit by providing the tests in hard copies in advance.


well it's good for people like me who are getting their health check before returning home.

I know it saved a hell of a deal of money for me as the nearest doctor who could do the check back in France is a 4 to 5hours drive away.


----------



## crish123

finally visa granted 820. 

Time line.
Date lodged 11/5/2011
CO allocated 02/2/2012
Medical requested on the same date.
Had medical on 03/2/2012 (8.45AM)
Medical receved to Immi on 07/2/2012.
Called CO on 08/2/2012 (10.00 AM)
Visa granted on same day (10.30AM)

My CO officer was very generous lady. everything did very quickly.


----------



## spekkie

crish123 said:


> finally visa granted 820.
> 
> Time line.
> Date lodged 11/5/2011
> CO allocated 02/2/2012
> Medical requested on the same date.
> Had medical on 03/2/2012 (8.45AM)
> Medical receved to Immi on 07/2/2012.
> Called CO on 08/2/2012 (10.00 AM)
> Visa granted on same day (10.30AM)
> 
> My CO officer was very generous lady. everything did very quickly.


Congrats, can i ask were you applied (syd, melb etc)


----------



## lahoriski

*Spouse Visa for a Pakistani National*

*Date of application: 29/3/2011

Nationality: Pakistani

Visa type: Spouse Visa

Offshore/onshore: Offshore-Bangkok

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted **(yes/no)**: Yes

Date CO assigned: 7/4/2011

Date visa granted:* 27/12/2011

There was a delay of 2 months else could have gotten the VISA earlier, due to AoS submission from our side. Best of Luck.


----------



## journeymum

Offshore: Canada - Ottawa office
Applied: August 24, 2011
Medicals: Submitted prior to our paper application
Police check: December 2, 2011
CO assigned: January 18, 2012 - received an e-mail saying the initial assessment of the application has been completed and medical results were being assessed by the health department. They requested copies of our children's Australian passports which we provided by e-mail the next day.
Visa Granted: January 23, 2012 - approval received by e-mail with the required entry date being before November 24th. Also happily it appears as if they granted the permanent visa right away. 8 year marriage, 2 kids, lots of evidence. 

We are hoping to head back to Australia in April, just have to sell our house here and finalise everything.


----------



## KrystHell

Quick question in relation to form 47SP: when they ask "have you ever been in a de facto relationship in the past", do they mean de facto as they define it i.e. shared bills, living together for over 12months etc?

Question 70: not living together: do I explain why? i.e. I had to go back home to be allowed to apply for this visa in the first place? DO i explain we live together when in Australia?


Also, question 74: give details of marriage: do I just give the date we have in mind for our wedding given i'm applying for prospective marriage visa?


And finally Q83: have you been granted permission to work in Australia? I was on a working holiday so I would assume the answer is yes but not sure about that part as technically it was a holiday!

Any help would be much appreciated as I've been having trouble getting a hold of the Immi department over the phone while at work!


----------



## eshadlow

bilalt said:


> Hi, did you get the 820 or 801 permenant visa?


820, which we expected. Only been together 3 years, no kids yet etc. He'll be able to get his 801 in Sept 2013.


----------



## Gerrywins

just thought I should give a quick update.

Right now it sucks to be me. I did my medicals last week (paper based) and sent my application one day later. Today, which is a week later, I have just received an email confirming that my appliation is valid and the money has been debited from my account. Together with this email came the request to go and do my medicals and ofcourse they have given me a HAP ID which I guess is useless for me now. Anyway, I hope my paper form medicals will be processed asap.

And oh, by the way, no case officer has been assigned yet.


----------



## Angelwings28f

My spouse visa has just been approved, thank you Lord  thanks for everyone too who helped me out in this forum, I couldn't have done it without your help guys, thanks heaps


----------



## miniature.moose

Gerrywins said:


> just thought I should give a quick update.
> 
> Right now it sucks to be me. I did my medicals last week (paper based) and sent my application one day later. Today, which is a week later, I have just received an email confirming that my appliation is valid and the money has been debited from my account. Together with this email came the request to go and do my medicals and ofcourse they have given me a HAP ID which I guess is useless for me now. Anyway, I hope my paper form medicals will be processed asap.
> 
> And oh, by the way, no case officer has been assigned yet.


Hey Gerrywins,
sorry to hear that. You may have been assigned a case officer already. They don't necessarily tell you. We weren't told we had a case officer but we concluded that the guy who emailed us to request medical checks must be our case officer because the application is usually assessed to see if the relationship is genuine before they request medicals...need a case officer to do that. After the medicals were done we didn't even have an interview or any other contact from our CO other than to say the visa was granted. You may be further along than you think. Good luck to you.


----------



## Gerrywins

Angelwings28f said:


> My spouse visa has just been approved, thank you Lord  thanks for everyone too who helped me out in this forum, I couldn't have done it without your help guys, thanks heaps


Wow, congratulations Angelwings. Very happy to hear that and it really gives me hope to read of people's visas being granted.


----------



## Gerrywins

miniature.moose said:


> Hey Gerrywins,
> sorry to hear that. You may have been assigned a case officer already. They don't necessarily tell you. We weren't told we had a case officer but we concluded that the guy who emailed us to request medical checks must be our case officer because the application is usually assessed to see if the relationship is genuine before they request medicals...need a case officer to do that. After the medicals were done we didn't even have an interview or any other contact from our CO other than to say the visa was granted. You may be further along than you think. Good luck to you.


Hey miniaturemoose. Thanks for the kind words. I have just replied to immigration saying that I already submitted police checks and medicals. Cross your fingers for me. I hope to hear from them soon again.


----------



## aussieliz123

Gerrywins said:


> just thought I should give a quick update.
> 
> Right now it sucks to be me. I did my medicals last week (paper based) and sent my application one day later. Today, which is a week later, I have just received an email confirming that my appliation is valid and the money has been debited from my account. Together with this email came the request to go and do my medicals and ofcourse they have given me a HAP ID which I guess is useless for me now. Anyway, I hope my paper form medicals will be processed asap.
> 
> And oh, by the way, no case officer has been assigned yet.


What is the HAP ID? 
If your medical was done through a panel doctor or appropriate Medibank Clinic in Australia you should be fine.. Call the clinic - sometimes the mailing of the form takes them a little time - give them your number - they may be able to fix it. I wouldnt worry as many things like and FBI background check wont have a case number when front loading an app..
Good Luck
Good luck


----------



## Gerrywins

aussieliz123 said:


> What is the HAP ID?
> If your medical was done through a panel doctor or appropriate Medibank Clinic in Australia you should be fine.. Call the clinic - sometimes the mailing of the form takes them a little time - give them your number - they may be able to fix it. I wouldnt worry as many things like and FBI background check wont have a case number when front loading an app..
> Good Luck
> Good luck


Hi Aussieliz. I did the medicals at the panel doctor clinic in Munich. The thing is, I did my medicals before the CO requested for them so they were sent in paper form to berlin. HAP ID is I guess what helps them identify your medical records when the results are loaded onto the medical database.


----------



## aussieliz123

Gerrywins said:


> Hi Aussieliz. I did the medicals at the panel doctor clinic in Munich. The thing is, I did my medicals before the CO requested for them so they were sent in paper form to berlin. HAP ID is I guess what helps them identify your medical records when the results are loaded onto the medical database.


Hi Gerrywins..I would give the clinic a quick call and give them the info..you could also call the Berlin office and make sure they have received them just to be safe..good luck


----------



## Gerrywins

aussieliz123 said:


> Hi Gerrywins..I would give the clinic a quick call and give them the info..you could also call the Berlin office and make sure they have received them just to be safe..good luck


Good idea, will call the clinic tomorrow and Berlin as well. Thanks


----------



## bilalt

eshadlow said:


> 820, which we expected. Only been together 3 years, no kids yet etc. He'll be able to get his 801 in Sept 2013.


I applied on 5th feb 2010, got my 820 in sept 2010 and was expecting 801 on feb 2012 but when called they said it takes 8-10 months from when you complete 2 years feb 2012 to get 801. Though she said current waiting time average is 3 months only.


----------



## climber

Date of application: Received at the Vienna office 19/08/2011

Nationality: Bosnian

Visa type: Prospective Marriage (Subclass 300)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, submitted 24/10/2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application

Date CO assigned: 23/08/2011

Date visa granted: Not yet 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## climber

Date of application: Received at the Vienna office 19/08/2011

Nationality: Bosnian

Visa type: Prospective Marriage (Subclass 300)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, submitted 24/10/2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application

Date CO assigned: 23/08/2011

Date visa granted: Not yet 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## AussiePom

Date of application: 17/10/2011, received at London office 19/10/2011

Nationality: English

Visa type: Prospective Marriage (Subclass 300)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, medical done 5/11/2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application

Date CO assigned: 19/10/2011

Date visa granted: today!!! 10/02/2012

My fiance's visa was granted in just under 4 months!!! This is the happiest day of our lives. Honestly didn't think it would be so quick...pretty much the time line our CO gave us and told us it would be finalised mid to late Feb, so was right on target!! It has been 3 long years for us and I can't believe it's finally all worked out. For everyone applying for the PMV, a friendly tip...don't stress and don't include TOO MUCH info...we had read over and over about what we should include in our application and both decided only to include what was required but to be as thorough as possible. We didn't even include skype/ph logs as we couldn't access them! I believe what immi are really looking for is that you show you have a genuine relationship and if they require further proof/info, then they will ask for it!

Good luck to everyone who is still waiting for that wonderful email/letter that says "I am please to advise your visa is granted". Best sentence in the world to read!!


----------



## zacky512

zacky512 said:


> Date of application: 25th August 2011
> 
> Nationality: Chinese (Applicant) Australian (Sponsor)
> 
> Visa type: Date of application: De Facto Partner Visa: Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 820 and 801)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore, Melbourne
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes with application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: Waiting
> 
> Date visa granted: Waiting


YES!! Visa granted on the first day of the Chinese New Year 2012, so happy ,best gift ever!! Thanks so much for people who helped and supported and I wish all the best to you and your partner!!!


----------



## climber

Lucky you! I wish you all the best. We included in our application everything they required, and got email from CO in Oct ''Your application is well documented. There are no other documents requested in support of your application at this stage.''. I'm so impatient, 23 Feb 2012 will be six months since we applied for visa.


----------



## clareby

*Still waiting*

Date of application:17/06/2011

Nationality: New Zealander (Applicant); Australian (Sponsor)

Visa type: Partner Visa (820/801)

Offshore/onshore: Onshore (Melbourne Branch)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: TBA

Date visa granted: TBA

Called the DIAC a couple of times and each time was told to be patient. Last time I called, was told the current waiting time was 9-12 months. Mine is coming to the 8th. Good luck everyone.


----------



## AussiePom

climber said:


> Lucky you! I wish you all the best. We included in our application everything they required, and got email from CO in Oct ''Your application is well documented. There are no other documents requested in support of your application at this stage.''. I'm so impatient, 23 Feb 2012 will be six months since we applied for visa.


Thanks Climber....we are very pleased with the speediness of the grant. Can I ask which country you are from and whether you also applied for the prospective marriage visa?


----------



## Tjw25

Hi everyone!! Here is my timeline!!


Nationality: British (Applicant); Australian/British (Sponsor)

Visa type: Partner Visa (820/801)

Offshore/onshore: Onshore (Melbourne)

Date application submitted: 24th June 2011

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes with initial application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes with initial application

Date CO assigned: Don't know

Date visa granted: 3rd February 2012



I emailed immigration on the Monday I think it was asking whether it was possible to get a Bridging Visa B for six months to travel. I got an automated reply off them, then didn't expect anything further. On the Friday my partner got a phone call saying we haven't granted the BVB (not that I had applied for one) but we have granted your Partner Visa. I received the letter confirming this on Monday 6th...

Good luck to everyone still waiting, I was preparing my self for the twelve months but it was the best feeling ever when after just seven months we got that phone call!!

If I can be of any help to anyone then just ask away!!


----------



## climber

AussiePom said:


> Thanks Climber....we are very pleased with the speediness of the grant. Can I ask which country you are from and whether you also applied for the prospective marriage visa?


I'm from Bosnia and Herzegovina, and my fiance he is Bosnian with permanent residency in Australia. We applied for prospective marriage visa at the Australian Embassy in Austria (Vienna Office). We are in a relationship for six years, so I don't know why they need so much time to make the decision.  Last time he called embassy, they told him that the processing time for Partner migration applications is up to 12 months from the date of lodgement. 
Now I'm waiting and hoping to hear good news from embassy soon. Fingers crossed.


----------



## greekimmi

miniature.moose said:


> Hey Gerrywins,
> sorry to hear that. You may have been assigned a case officer already. They don't necessarily tell you. We weren't told we had a case officer but we concluded that the guy who emailed us to request medical checks must be our case officer because the application is usually assessed to see if the relationship is genuine before they request medicals...need a case officer to do that. After the medicals were done we didn't even have an interview or any other contact from our CO other than to say the visa was granted. You may be further along than you think. Good luck to you.


Hi miniaturemoose. As I see in your timeline, your visa was granted in 2 weeks time after your last action made (medicals). Do you think someone else  could wait a relevant outcome from Berlin office as well?


----------



## huggoo

miniature.moose, what you say about a CO being appointed does sound logical, yet I am wondering whether it is always the case: In my case, I mailed my application on 9 Jan. On 16 Jan the email / letter from DIAC in Berlin was emailed to me saying they received a valid application and had debited the application fee. Also attached was a letter to do the medical (with a HIAP number). I have my doubts whether a CO has been assigned so quickly to our case. But anyway, for Gerrywins, i do suggest that you verify with the embassy whether they have your records already. good luck!


----------



## miniature.moose

Hi Greekimmi,
I'm not sure. From what I've seen, visas are Often granted around a month after medicals are submitted (but only when medicals are requested and not sent with application at the beginning). My partner got his earlier because he emailed our CO asking about getting a tourist visa to be able to visit me in April for a few weeks. Then he got an email back saying it had been approved.

Hi Huggoo,
If you sent your medicals with the application you're probably tight about the CO. we only knew we had one because we didn't send medicals with the application but waited for them to request them so we could do it using eServices. If you don't send your medicals with the initial application they will assign a CO (from what I gather anyway) to assess whether the relationship is genuine before requesting medicals. It gives you a bit of an idea of how far along you are when it gets requested.


----------



## huggoo

m.moose thanks for your reply. just to correct my communication, I submitted medicals after receiving the request to do them. this request was sent to us a week after we sent in our application. i do not think we have a CO yet, because i called the embassy on immediately after getting their letter of having received a valid application. the guy i talked to said that the CO would be appointed after ca 1.5 months. nonetheless the letter they sent said that medicals can be done now and may speed up the application. anyhow, this doesnt change anything as all of us are waiting hehe! good luck to u all!


----------



## ccpro

Hi everyone. I sent an email to ask some questions about my application 10 days ago. I didnt think I would get a reply at all. Today I got a phone call from my CO (I think its my CO as Its the same person that issued the acknowledgement letter). He didnt answer my questions but looked at my application instead!! I sent the medical and aussie police check with the application and they just expired last month. I told him that and he didnt request new one thats so good. He sent me a letter to get the Hong Kong police check (we need a letter from immi to get police check in HK). Its my lucky day. I feel like I am one more step closer to getting the visa done


----------



## clareby

Hi there, has anyone got their visa approved from the Melbourne Office? I submitted mine in last June but am still waiting for any response. It's a very simple case but it has taken very long. I wonder if my document is piling somewhere collecting dust and no one would look into it. Very frustrated...


----------



## larzipan

*
Date of application: Feb 7th 2012

Nationality: I am Australian and my partner is American

Visa type: Partner visa (subclass 309)

Offshore/onshore: offshore - in America

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Waiting until requested

Police check submitted (yes/no): FBI check being sent to embassy and need to send in state police check

Date CO assigned: not yet

Date visa granted: *

Does anyone have any idea of how long partner 309 visas take when being processed in the US? We are hoping she will be able to move in July/August sometime...


----------



## moah

larzipan said:


> *
> Date of application: Feb 7th 2012
> 
> Nationality: I am Australian and my partner is American
> 
> Visa type: Partner visa (subclass 309)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore - in America
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Waiting until requested
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): FBI check being sent to embassy and need to send in state police check
> 
> Date CO assigned: not yet
> 
> Date visa granted: *
> 
> Does anyone have any idea of how long partner 309 visas take when being processed in the US? We are hoping she will be able to move in July/August sometime...


Heya Larzipan!

For low-risk countries that submit an application offshore, the standard processing time is around 5 months. Keeping in mind, this is just a standard and the DIAC strives to keep it within this boundary. With that being said, each case is unique and individual in nature - depending on documentation, how well your application is filled out, the results of your medical and police checks, the application could be longer or it could be quick.

The only person who can advise that is your case officer.

Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Vyktoria

larzipan said:


> *
> Date of application: Feb 7th 2012
> 
> Nationality: I am Australian and my partner is American
> 
> Visa type: Partner visa (subclass 309)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore - in America
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Waiting until requested
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): FBI check being sent to embassy and need to send in state police check
> 
> Date CO assigned: not yet
> 
> Date visa granted: *
> 
> Does anyone have any idea of how long partner 309 visas take when being processed in the US? We are hoping she will be able to move in July/August sometime...


Hi Larzipan! My hubby and I are going through the same thing. We applied back in December to the DC office and we're waiting. I was told that the processing time for the 309 is 5 months. We're asking that they bypass the 309, however, because hubby and I have been married 7 years this March and have a 3 year old daughter. We're hoping to be able to be in Australia by May for birthdays so we're right there with you lol. If your application is complete and there's sufficient evidence, I don't see why you can't by there in July or August. Good luck! I'll be keeping an eye on you guys to see how a fellow American is doing 

Also! Meant to add: make sure police checks are included for cities that your partner has lived in for 12 months or more for the past 10 years. For example, I lived in a city in Texas for most of my life and then moved to California and have lived here for a couple of years. I had to provide a check from the city in Texas, the State of Texas, the city here in California, and the State of California (along with the FBI check, of course). And also, my CO had told me they need photocopies sent along with the originals, so just letting you know!


----------



## aussieliz123

Vyktoria said:


> Hi Larzipan! My hubby and I are going through the same thing. We applied back in December to the DC office and we're waiting. I was told that the processing time for the 309 is 5 months. We're asking that they bypass the 309, however, because hubby and I have been married 7 years this March and have a 3 year old daughter. We're hoping to be able to be in Australia by May for birthdays so we're right there with you lol. If your application is complete and there's sufficient evidence, I don't see why you can't by there in July or August. Good luck! I'll be keeping an eye on you guys to see how a fellow American is doing
> 
> Also! Meant to add: make sure police checks are included for cities that your partner has lived in for 12 months or more for the past 10 years. For example, I lived in a city in Texas for most of my life and then moved to California and have lived here for a couple of years. I had to provide a check from the city in Texas, the State of Texas, the city here in California, and the State of California (along with the FBI check, of course). And also, my CO had told me they need photocopies sent along with the originals, so just letting you know!


Hi Vyktoria..we are going through the same..applied in November..my husband of almost 22 years is the applicant as my kids and I are Australian...submitted our app and have since submitted FBI and state police and medicals..now hubby has a job offer down under - just waiting on the visa...Where are you looking at moving? btw I love Texas - almost moved there a few years ago..also are you shipping your belongings? Thanks Liz


----------



## ClaireBear

Date of application: 2nd May 2011

Nationality: British

Visa type: De Facto Visa

Offshore/onshore: Onshore Sydney by post

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police Checks: Yes. UK and Australia submitted 



Visa Approved - Almost 9½ months of waiting ! Great Valentines Day Present. Good luck everyone, and thank you again for all your support and experiences. )


----------



## Thunderer

Vyktoria said:


> My hubby and I are going through the same thing. We applied back in December to the DC office and we're waiting. I was told that the processing time for the 309 is 5 months. We're asking that they bypass the 309, however, because hubby and I have been married 7 years this March and have a 3 year old daughter.


Hello Vyktoria. How did you ask for the 309 to be bypassed? Was it in a cover letter accompanying the application or did you talk directly to the Case Officer? I have been married for over nine years and we have two daughters who are now Australian citizens. From what I've read my wife is eligible for a permanent visa (subclass 100).


----------



## clareby

ClaireBear said:


> Date of application: 2nd May 2011
> 
> Nationality: British
> 
> Visa type: De Facto Visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore Sydney by post
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police Checks: Yes. UK and Australia submitted
> 
> Visa Approved - Almost 9½ months of waiting ! Great Valentines Day Present. Good luck everyone, and thank you again for all your support and experiences. )


Big congrats! Very happy for you. I called them (again!) this morning and was told most people were still waiting. I submit mine one month after you in Melbourne, so hopefully will get mine soon too.


----------



## ClaireBear

Good Luck Clareby I'll keep everything crossed for you. Shouldn't be too long now. Pls let us know when it arrives :0)


----------



## larzipan

Vyktoria said:


> Hi Larzipan! My hubby and I are going through the same thing. We applied back in December to the DC office and we're waiting. I was told that the processing time for the 309 is 5 months. We're asking that they bypass the 309, however, because hubby and I have been married 7 years this March and have a 3 year old daughter. We're hoping to be able to be in Australia by May for birthdays so we're right there with you lol. If your application is complete and there's sufficient evidence, I don't see why you can't by there in July or August. Good luck! I'll be keeping an eye on you guys to see how a fellow American is doing
> 
> Also! Meant to add: make sure police checks are included for cities that your partner has lived in for 12 months or more for the past 10 years. For example, I lived in a city in Texas for most of my life and then moved to California and have lived here for a couple of years. I had to provide a check from the city in Texas, the State of Texas, the city here in California, and the State of California (along with the FBI check, of course). And also, my CO had told me they need photocopies sent along with the originals, so just letting you know!


Hi Vyktoria! We have included the city police check from where we live (in CA) and the state one. But because she was under 18 where we lived everywhere else we didnt include that (she grew up in Hawaii) So she is only 25 but has lived in CA since she was 18 because we werent sure if that would be relevant or not. 
Thnaks for all your advice! It's been tough and I had to move back to AUS this week to start uni and now we're playing the waiting game!


----------



## Vyktoria

aussieliz123 said:


> Hi Vyktoria..we are going through the same..applied in November..my husband of almost 22 years is the applicant as my kids and I are Australian...submitted our app and have since submitted FBI and state police and medicals..now hubby has a job offer down under - just waiting on the visa...Where are you looking at moving? btw I love Texas - almost moved there a few years ago..also are you shipping your belongings? Thanks Liz


Hey, aussieliz123! We're looking at moving to the Sydney area so we can be close to hubby's family. They're dying to meet their granddaughter and I'm dying to have a babysitter lol. Texas was ok. I miss my family and that's it. It's so hot lol. As for our belongings, because we'll be staying with his family for a while before getting our own place, we're going to sell some things like our bed, dressers, bookshelves, desk, etc but keep things like my expensive cookware, clothes, linens, and things that are meaningful (my mother gave them to me). We'll be shipping them by boat, though, to save on cost and we won't need them immediately so we don't mind the wait. How about you guys?


----------



## Vyktoria

Thunderer said:


> Hello Vyktoria. How did you ask for the 309 to be bypassed? Was it in a cover letter accompanying the application or did you talk directly to the Case Officer? I have been married for over nine years and we have two daughters who are now Australian citizens. From what I've read my wife is eligible for a permanent visa (subclass 100).


I did submit the request in the form of a cover letter, yes, but ultimately, it's still up to the CO. I had asked the Embassy about that because in Booklet 1 it talks about how a couple can be eligible for skipping over the temporary part of the visa if the couple meets the requirements which you and I both meet. They suggested I request it in my cover letter to just bring it to the attention of my CO that I had met those requirements. Fingers crossed! lol


----------



## Vyktoria

larzipan said:


> Hi Vyktoria! We have included the city police check from where we live (in CA) and the state one. But because she was under 18 where we lived everywhere else we didnt include that (she grew up in Hawaii) So she is only 25 but has lived in CA since she was 18 because we werent sure if that would be relevant or not.
> Thnaks for all your advice! It's been tough and I had to move back to AUS this week to start uni and now we're playing the waiting game!


In the email I received from my CO, she had put

"1. A police report from the state where you are currently residing
AND
2. An FBI criminal history record check, and
3. Police clearances for all countries where you have lived for a
total of one year or more in the last 10 years."

and didn't mention anything about age. Even though she was only 15 while in Hawaii, she did also live there for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years so I would consider starting that background check. It doesn't seem too expensive for the State check, ($20 for fingerprint check) and it probably wouldn't take too long and that way if your CO asks for it, you'll already be in the process of getting it.


----------



## Apheria

Date of application: Feb 14th 2012

Nationality: I am American and my husband is Australian

Visa type: Partner visa (subclass 309)

Offshore/onshore: offshore - in United States

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No, but going in two weeks.

Police check submitted (yes/no): Local Yes, FBI, still waiting on them.

Date CO assigned: not yet

Date visa granted: 

So finally have it all together and sent off. Okay is now a good time to PANIC?!  Just wanted to say thank you to everyone on here I have been reading all around doing research and this really has been the most helpful site!

My husband and I have have been married just two months shy of 5 years, and we have one son together. I have a son from a previous marriage too. So with all the supporting documentation, certifying all those birth records/passports/pictures... I'm wore out! Good luck to everyone here, and keep your fingers crossed for me too! <3


----------



## JonoG

*Date of application:* 13 Feb 2012

*Nationality:* Polish (I'm Australian)

*Visa type:* Partner / de facto Type 309/100

*Offshore/onshore: *Offshore, Berlin

*Medicals submitted *(yes/no): No

*Police check submitted (yes/no):* Yes

*Date CO assigned:*

*Date visa granted:*
__________________

*Timeline*
*01/02/12* Application Sent
*13/02/12* Payment taken, Confirmation email received and Medicals requested. We're doing them 15/02/12 at an eclinic in Warsaw.


----------



## jpeg

jpeg said:


> Date of application: 6th October 2011 (Payment taken 6th October 2011)
> 
> Nationality: Brazilian /Australian couple
> 
> Visa type: Defacto Visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore:Offshore (London office)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Request for Medical 11th October 2011 (Appointment to be confirmed)
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no):Brazilian & UK checks submitted (There are 2 certificates required for Brazilians 1. Justice federal & 2.Polica Federal (Policia Federal not yet submitted)
> 
> Date CO assigned: 11th October 2011 - Advice that the processing time is 4-6 months.
> 
> Date visa granted: Waiting for decision


VISA GRANTED Valentines Day 2012 - Tuesday Feb 14th!

Taking almost exactly 5 months from the London office.

**Advice for everyone lodging applications**
If you choose to do your own application then be very meticulous in reading up the requirements, provide anything and everything that is relevant. But read and read and read again through the Information booklet and the application itself.

**Advice for those waiting **
Its is incredibly difficult to wait for this length of time, if your like me you wont realise the toll it takes until you receive the news. Be strong and positive.

Good Luck everyone.... Hello Sunny Australia goodbye Snowy London.


----------



## halima

Nationality:Ugandan
Sponsor:Australian 
Visa type: 820/801
Offshore/onshore: onshore Melbourne
Date submitted: 13th feb 2012
Medicals: didn't require to do Medicals since I hold a visa 300 prospective marriage.
Police check: yes with application
Date co assigned: I dnt know yet.
Date visa grated: starting on 12months waiting.
On submission on my visa application in person I recieved a bridging visa with full working rights.
I submitted all the required document at once with my application.just starting the long wait.


----------



## tomjoos

Hi Aurelie, 

Congratulations. I am Tomy working in mauritius. I am applying for 309 visa. Please if you could tell me who did the document certification for your visa . By a notary, attorney or a goverment servant . Did u apply in Port Louis or sent directly to Pretoria ? 

Regards,
Tomy


----------



## jennifer fraser

Date of application:13/02/2012

Nationality:British

Visa typeartner Subclass 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (London Office)

Medicals submitted (yes/no):No, requested on the 15/02/2012

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, 13/02/2012

Date CO assigned: 15/02/2012

Date visa granted: 

Visa application sent via post. We were informed that the processing time would be 5-6 months, but not to quit jobs or sell house as there was a heavy work load....

I'm getting secretly excited!


----------



## KathInAus

KathInAus said:


> Date of Application: 10 October 2011
> 
> Received in Washington, DC: 14 October 2011
> 
> Nationality: Applicant - Canadian
> 
> Visa type: Spouse (309/100)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Washington, DC
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - 3 October 2011
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): No - requested from RCMP and FBI on 30 September 2011. FBI posted payment on 1 November 2011. RCMP requested money order, therefore no way to track progress.
> 
> Date CO assigned: 20 October 2011
> 
> Date visa granted: Not yet


UPDATE: I received my police report from the FBI on November 23. The RCMP had not updated their website, and after numerous calls I was told their processing time is 4-6 months. I decided to get digital prints done on 1/17. They were processed and sent to my case officer on 1/18. Case officer notified me that she received them on 2/6 and my VISA WAS GRANTED 2/10!!!


----------



## benandjen

benandjen said:


> Date of application: September 28, 2011 (Recieved in Ottawa). Payment taken
> 
> Received acknowledgement letter: September 28, 2011
> 
> Nationality: Canadian
> 
> Visa type: 309 (Defacto Partner)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> Date CO assigned: Not yet.
> 
> Date visa granted: Not yet.


This is an update I have been waiting to make for 4.5 months. Our Visa was GRANTED TODAY (February 15, 2012)! We had no official contact from our Case Officer until today with an email indicating our visa has been accepted. A huge sigh of relief and we're off to Australia on March 20, 2012. This forum has been incredible. Hang in there everyone. It's coming!


----------



## moah

benandjen said:


> This is an update I have been waiting to make for 4.5 months. Our Visa was GRANTED TODAY (February 15, 2012)! We had no official contact from our Case Officer until today with an email indicating our visa has been accepted. A huge sigh of relief and we're off to Australia on March 20, 2012. This forum has been incredible. Hang in there everyone. It's coming!


Congrats! That's so good to hear. Couple of questions for you, if you don't mind 

1. Was the email, from the CO, from a generic address or a personal one?
2. Did you contact the DIAC at all during your wait?
3. Did you submit it through the Ottawa office?

I submitted my application for temporary/permanent residency on November 16/2011 so this gives me hope that, assuming all the evidence is good, I could be approved (theoretically) within the next 30-45 days. Our 5 month arrives on April 16.

So excited!


----------



## Leesh

benandjen said:


> This is an update I have been waiting to make for 4.5 months. Our Visa was GRANTED TODAY (February 15, 2012)! We had no official contact from our Case Officer until today with an email indicating our visa has been accepted. A huge sigh of relief and we're off to Australia on March 20, 2012. This forum has been incredible. Hang in there everyone. It's coming!


WOW thats awesome, congratulations! You must be so relieved!! Our application was received October 3 2011, which is 5 days after you, so you have made my day haha, I am hoping that ours wont be too far! Enjoy your new lives together in OZ!!


----------



## amineniangala

Date of application:23/01/2012

Nationality:moroccan

Visa type:300,prospective marriage visa

Offshore/onshoreffshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no):yes

Police check submitted (yes/no):yes with the initial application

Date CO assigned:24/01/2012

Date visa granted:wait and wait and wait......
__________________


----------



## mysticbanana

*the waiting game sucks...let's play hungry hungry hippos!*

Date of application: Received 31 October 2011

Nationality: Canadian

Visa type:300- PMV

Offshore/onshore: offshore (Ottawa)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes- in August

Police check submitted (yes/no):yes following application in Nov/11

Date CO assigned: none that I'm aware of?

Date visa granted: 108 days and counting... not to mention all the months we spent trying to finish the bloody thing!

lodged an inquiry on Jan 5 2012 and received a reply on Jan 17 2012 (!!!!) that the "application is currently in process and no further info is required at this time." Thanks.


----------



## AngeEK

benandjen said:


> This is an update I have been waiting to make for 4.5 months. Our Visa was GRANTED TODAY (February 15, 2012)! We had no official contact from our Case Officer until today with an email indicating our visa has been accepted. A huge sigh of relief and we're off to Australia on March 20, 2012. This forum has been incredible. Hang in there everyone. It's coming!


That is so exciting!! For you and all us Canadians who had applied around that time for our visas. For everyone, i know 5 months feels like an eternity (especially without communication) but this is reassuring and let's us know that there's movement in Ottawa haha!!


----------



## benandjen

moah said:


> Congrats! That's so good to hear. Couple of questions for you, if you don't mind
> 
> 1. Was the email, from the CO, from a generic address or a personal one?
> 2. Did you contact the DIAC at all during your wait?
> 3. Did you submit it through the Ottawa office?
> 
> I submitted my application for temporary/permanent residency on November 16/2011 so this gives me hope that, assuming all the evidence is good, I could be approved (theoretically) within the next 30-45 days. Our 5 month arrives on April 16.
> 
> So excited!


Thank you so much.

1. The email was personal directly from who I assume was our case officer. I know this because I responded via email sending our thanks to the individual and they responded back to me with a quick message to enjoy Australia.

2. I did contact the Ottawa DIAC. I submitted a few extra documents and I called to confirm they had recived them. When I called I spoke to the call centre reps (who indicated the application was still in processing and gave the standard 5-12 month line.) I also called once, more as a reminder that I was still waiting in early January (indicating on the phone that I wanted to just check in on the status of the application.

3. Yes...we submitted the application to the Ottawa office. We were living in Alberta at the time, so we sent the application and all additional documents via Purolator.

I hope this has been helpful! Good luck!


----------



## moah

benandjen said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> 1. The email was personal directly from who I assume was our case officer. I know this because I responded via email sending our thanks to the individual and they responded back to me with a quick message to enjoy Australia.
> 
> 2. I did contact the Ottawa DIAC. I submitted a few extra documents and I called to confirm they had recived them. When I called I spoke to the call centre reps (who indicated the application was still in processing and gave the standard 5-12 month line.) I also called once, more as a reminder that I was still waiting in early January (indicating on the phone that I wanted to just check in on the status of the application.
> 
> 3. Yes...we submitted the application to the Ottawa office. We were living in Alberta at the time, so we sent the application and all additional documents via Purolator.
> 
> I hope this has been helpful! Good luck!


AWESOME! 

I too called around the 2 month mark, spoke to a call center agent, and received the following information:

1. "Your application is moving along very well"
2. "It will take approximatley 5-12 months to process"
3. "At this point in time we have no questions or concerns about any of the evidence you've provided.

I'm such an impatient person. I find myself checking my email every day, multiple times during the day in the hopes of seeing an email.

Wouldn't it be great for all the Canadians to meet up once we get to Australia to share experiences. That is, assuming we'd be all in the same location.


----------



## benandjen

moah said:


> Congrats! That's so good to hear. Couple of questions for you, if you don't mind
> 
> 1. Was the email, from the CO, from a generic address or a personal one?
> 2. Did you contact the DIAC at all during your wait?
> 3. Did you submit it through the Ottawa office?
> 
> I submitted my application for temporary/permanent residency on November 16/2011 so this gives me hope that, assuming all the evidence is good, I could be approved (theThoretically) within the next 30-45 days. Our 5 month arrives on April 16.
> 
> So excited!


I anticipated getting the grant by Feb 28 which was our 5 month mark, so it was a pleasant surprise to check my email (for the third time yesterday) and see that we had it early!


----------



## emmarongdu

Date of application: 25 October 2011
Nationality: Chinese 
Visa type: Partner Visa 309/100
Offshore/onshore: Offshore, London
Medicals submitted (yes/no): No
Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with the initial application
Date CO assigned:
Date visa granted:

I am an Australian PR and reside in Melbourne, my husband is the applicant who currently in London and holds a UK student visa. He submitted the application via post to the London office on 25 Oct 2011, payment was taken on 14 Nov 2011. However, he has not received any confirmation letter/reference number since then. He phoned and managed to speak with the staff in the London office twice, they all gave him the standard answer of 5-6 months process time and cannot disclose any further information. 

Should we be worried? is there anyone else have the same situation with the London office? 

Really appreciate your advices! thanks.


----------



## jennifer fraser

jennifer fraser said:


> Date of application:13/02/2012
> 
> Nationality:British
> 
> Visa typeartner Subclass 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore (London Office)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no):No, requested on the 15/02/2012
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, 13/02/2012
> 
> Date CO assigned: 15/02/2012
> 
> Date visa granted:
> 
> Visa application sent via post. We were informed that the processing time would be 5-6 months, but not to quit jobs or sell house as there was a heavy work load....
> 
> I'm getting secretly excited!


Today (17/02/2012) received all our documents back in the post. No email to explain, but i'm sure thats a good thing.


----------



## BundyBean

jennifer fraser said:


> Today (17/02/2012) received all our documents back in the post. No email to explain, but i'm sure thats a good thing.


Good Luck Jennifer, Im in the same boat- waiting to hear back from London HC- Fingers Crossed =)


----------



## Boboa

Documents back
In the post is an excellent signal.  means they were happy with all the paperwork!


----------



## jemma9580

Date of application: 18 April 2011

Nationality: British

Visa type: Combined Partner (Temporary) (Class UK Sublass 820) and Partner (Residence) (Class BS Subclass 801) 

Offshore/onshore: ONSHORE (at Brisbane processing centre)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): YES - submitted on 21 Feb 2012

Police check submitted (yes/no): YES (along with stat decs, evidence, all other paperwork)

Date CO assigned: Don't know, was never told

Date visa granted: 20 March 2012


----------



## greekimmi

greekimmi said:


> Nationality: Greek citizen, Australian wife, living in Greece
> Area migrating to: Melbourne
> Visa type: Partner visa (spouse) 309/100
> Offshore: Berlin office
> Agent: No
> Date of application: Confirmation received on 17.11.2011
> Police check: Submitted with original application
> Date CO assigned: 12.01.2012
> Medicals & Form 886 requested: 12.01.2012
> Form 886 submitted: 24.01.2012
> Medicals submitted (via e-Health using HAP ID provided by Berlin office): 06.02.2012
> Date visa granted: Pending
> 
> My case seems pretty simple: Six years of marriage with two kids (both already Australian citizens) should be a strong proof of a genuine marriage.


Thanks to a post in this forum, I sent yesterday an e-mail to the Berlin office, asking if I could skip over the provisional part of my 309 visa (marriage since 2006, two children). Reply came today, with a VISA GRANT NOTIFICATION of my *100 (permanent) visa*. Waiting period was 3 months+3 days. Absolutely satisfied with Berlin office and my CO. Many thanks to everybody posting in here, my best wishes to all of you. Next step --> Melbourne


----------



## barneycousteau

*Urgent!*

Hi guys, I hope you're all doing well. I'm worried about my partner application because I need to travel for 7 months this year, and the DIAC won't give me a straight answer as to what would happen if I'm overseas and they reach a decision about my partner visa application.

When I lodged my file on June 2011 I was told that it'd take 9 months to process, that's why I decided to travel this year in April, but seemingly the DIAC doesn't care about the timeframes they give. They think we all need to put our lives on hold while they do their job in slow motion.

Do any of you knows what happens if a decision is reached while an applicant is overseas? I'd appreciate any help guys.

Thanks so much


----------



## greekimmi

barneycousteau said:


> Hi guys, I hope you're all doing well. I'm worried about my partner application because I need to travel for 7 months this year, and the DIAC won't give me a straight answer as to what would happen if I'm overseas and they reach a decision about my partner visa application.
> 
> When I lodged my file on June 2011 I was told that it'd take 9 months to process, that's why I decided to travel this year in April, but seemingly the DIAC doesn't care about the timeframes they give. They think we all need to put our lives on hold while they do their job in slow motion.
> 
> Do any of you knows what happens if a decision is reached while an applicant is overseas? I'd appreciate any help guys.
> 
> Thanks so much


Hi barney. Theoretically, if you are offshore (and you inform DIAC about it), they sent you a pre-notification when your visa is ready. Then they'll wait for you to come back, before your visa is granted. Please double-check what I'm saying, because I can't remember where I've read it. As I said, it can be just theory.


----------



## whatnext

Unfortunately the processing times are getting longer and longer but its not because DIAC want to work slow. There are outside agencies that are also delaying the process and with a huge number of applications this is pushing out the processing time. It's extremely frustrating and yes to an extent you have to put your life on hold.

If you travel overseas and DIAC advise you when they are ready to decide your application then you will have to come back anyway so it may be best for you to delay your travel if you don't want the hassle of having to come back during your travels.


----------



## Vyktoria

greekimmi said:


> Hi barney. Theoretically, if you are offshore (and you inform DIAC about it), they sent you a pre-notification when your visa is ready. Then they'll wait for you to come back, before your visa is granted. Please double-check what I'm saying, because I can't remember where I've read it. As I said, it can be just theory.


I don't think they check to make sure you're outside of the country. I called the other day to ask what I should do if we choose to visit my husband's family and they said I would need to let my Case Officer know what dates we will be in Australia so I imagine they go off of this, as well.


----------



## whatnext

If you apply onshore you must be onshore when the visa is granted. If you apply offshore you must be offshore when the visa is granted. If you advise your CO of your travels they will inform you when a decision is ready to be made and they will delay the grant of the visa until you are back onshore/ offshore.


----------



## jayden18

whatnext said:


> If you apply onshore you must be onshore when the visa is granted. If you apply offshore you must be offshore when the visa is granted. If you advise your CO of your travels they will inform you when a decision is ready to be made and they will delay the grant of the visa until you are back onshore/ offshore.


can you apply tourist visa and then if you're already in australia can you apply onshore partner visa?


----------



## Tamina

Date of application: 30.09.2011

Nationality: German (but resident of the UK)

Visa type: Spouse visa 820/801

Offshore/onshore: Onshore - Brisbane office (handed in the application in person in Cairns and they sent it to Brisbane) 

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Not needed again as I applied as the holder of a valid PMV (medicals were still valid)

Police check submitted (yes/no): as above

Date CO assigned: Never, didn't even get the confirmation letter that my application has been received

Date visa granted: TODAY! 

I am really surprised as I was not expecting it to happen that quickly! Now I just have to wait for the 2nd stage visa. So happy  

Good luck to all of you still waiting!


----------



## huggoo

huggoo said:


> Date of application: 7 Jan 2012
> Nationality: Singapore
> Visa type: Offshore partner (309/100) applying through berlin.
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): 8 feb 2012
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes
> Date CO assigned: some time before 21 feb 2012
> Date visa granted: *21 feb 2012*
> Latest status - as of 16 jan, money deducted, valid application notification sent along with medical exam paper.
> 
> good luck to you all!


today was my first and probably last communication with my case officer. Barely over a month after applying, my visa (100) was approved. thank you to everyone on this forum and good luck. where berlin is concerned, if your paperwork is in order, dont worry.

also, we did not send in too much. a few bank statements, membership to a gym, phone bills, to name a few. We followed the instructions posted on the website by diac Berlin. Also, i suggest keeping an excel sheet of all the questions you think are relevant including answers given by hotline / forum. IMO a systematically prepared application is key to a quickly processed application. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## kikki

Hey!!! 

I've gotta say - well done this is an amazing forum and it has given me a lot of help for my visa application!! 

I have applied for a partner visa a couple of days ago - here are the details!

I am Austrian
my partner australian 

applied on 16/2/2012
first contact of CO 20/2/2012
medical test 20/2/2012
police check not yet requested

I have been in Australia for the last two years on a 457 visa and met my partner there. 
we spent Christmas with my family in Austria and he went back to Australia to start work again!

can ANYBODY tell me how long it will take till I can go to Australia to be back together with my boy??? the embassy in Austria told me that it will be between 5 and 6 months!! our application map was about 5 cm thick we gave them everything!!

can anybody cheer me up???


----------



## Vyktoria

whatnext said:


> If you apply onshore you must be onshore when the visa is granted. If you apply offshore you must be offshore when the visa is granted. If you advise your CO of your travels they will inform you when a decision is ready to be made and they will delay the grant of the visa until you are back onshore/ offshore.


Actually, if you apply onshore, you may be either in or out of Australia when the visa is granted. I tried to find a link to where I read this, but the immi.gov.au site seems to be down for me.


----------



## Vyktoria

jayden18 said:


> can you apply tourist visa and then if you're already in australia can you apply onshore partner visa?


Yes, you can, but when I asked about this, I was told it's best to apply offshore because you aren't actually coming into the country as a tourist. You intend to apply to stay permanently and technically, that's lying on a visa.


----------



## Vyktoria

kikki said:


> Hey!!!
> 
> I've gotta say - well done this is an amazing forum and it has given me a lot of help for my visa application!!
> 
> I have applied for a partner visa a couple of days ago - here are the details!
> 
> I am Austrian
> my partner australian
> 
> applied on 16/2/2012
> first contact of CO 20/2/2012
> medical test 20/2/2012
> police check not yet requested
> 
> I have been in Australia for the last two years on a 457 visa and met my partner there.
> we spent Christmas with my family in Austria and he went back to Australia to start work again!
> 
> can ANYBODY tell me how long it will take till I can go to Australia to be back together with my boy??? the embassy in Austria told me that it will be between 5 and 6 months!! our application map was about 5 cm thick we gave them everything!!
> 
> can anybody cheer me up???


I highly suggest getting started on your police clearances. They are required for all partner visas from what I've been told. That way you'll be ahead of the game. Also, I would submit a completed Form 80 because while they may not need it, if they do, that will delay things even longer. Good luck!


----------



## huggoo

absolutely agree with Vyktoria on police check and form 80. It may have worked for us.


----------



## kikki

I did fill out the form 80! the gentleman at the embassy told me to wait with the police check as I lived in Australia for the last two years! 

the only places where I lived longer than 12 months are Australia and Austria! 
do you think I should send them the Austrian police check anyway! 

I'm sure they can find out any crimes from Australia themselves?!

can I just email them the police check??

and does anybody know how I can get a police check from Australia??can my partner get it if he is in Sydney at the moment?? 

thanks for your help!!!


----------



## whatnext

The application form needs to be signed by you so best you download it and complete it, attach I'd documents and send it yourself. By the time you send it all to your boyfriend you might as well send it directly to AFP.... Unless they will accept a copy of your application in which case you can complete it all, sign it and email it to your boyfriend, he can attach the fee and send from here.

I can't attach links from my phone so go to google, search for AFP check and click in the government link. It will tell you all that's required for the AFP check.


----------



## Gerrywins

From my understanding, you cannot email the police check as an attachement because it needs to be the original thing. 

I sent my application with everything including form 80,my medicals and police checks from both Kenya and Germany where I reside. Unfortunately, I havent been told anything about a case officer. I keep checking my mail every 2 minutes


----------



## kikki

how long has it been for you now??? 

I sent the Austrian police check via email today an my co replied that I shell send the original to the embassy in vienna!!


----------



## Gerrywins

They sent me a message confirming receipt of application and deduction of the money on 9th feb 2012, so only about 2 weeks


----------



## jennifer fraser

Boboa said:


> Documents back
> In the post is an excellent signal.  means they were happy with all the paperwork!


Everything apart from statements from family in OZ. Got medical tomorrow so things seem to be moving smoothly. Now I just got to get the flat painted and put on the market....


----------



## huggoo

All police checks should be sent in original. Dont know about Vienna, but Berlin does not mind receiving police checks with the application. You should go and apply for it asap, as it can take quite some time depending on the country. Additionally, do try to convey in your personal statement that you have a steady job here and are not looking to go to australia to get social security. I think a lot of COs might be looking out for such cases also. good luck!


----------



## kikki

well that's the biggest problem for me at the moment! my partner and I came to Austria on the 23.12.2011 and we spent time with my family! we planned to go and work in dubai but because of the law we've been a bit worried! so we decided back to Australia! my partner is back in Sydney and got work again but as I don't know how long it will take its quiet hard to take a job again!


----------



## huggoo

hi kikki, As im not sure who you are replying to, Im unable to understand your situation accurately (as to what the biggest problem is). i dont know anything about getting an afp because i didnt need to get one. all my best wishes to you and hope it works out.


----------



## DaybyDay

Date of application: 26-09-2011

Nationality: Macedonian

Visa type: Partner Visa Subclass 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes (sent by Doctor )

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: 30-09-2011

Interview: 03-11-2011

Date visa granted: 22-Feb-2012

Application was submitted at the Australian embassy in Belgrade

Finally the wait is over

to everyone waiting:
All the best, it's worth it


----------



## Francy

*You need to be on-shore for the grant of the visa if you applied 4 the on-shore visa*



Vyktoria said:


> Actually, if you apply onshore, you may be either in or out of Australia when the visa is granted. I tried to find a link to where I read this, but the immi.gov.au site seems to be down for me.


Hi, this is not true. I was in that exact situation and my visa grant was held up until I returned to Australia. I actually came back just for the visa, spending 2000 dollars on a return-flight ticket because my partner and I want to spend time in my home country until the end of this year. 
If you apply onshore, you need to be onshore for the grant.


----------



## Francy

Date of application: 10/01/2011

Nationality: German

Visa type: De Facto/Partner Temporary Visa

Offshore/onshore: Onshore in Brisbane

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes 23/02/11

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes 

Date CO assigned: 10/11/2011 
Date NEW CO assigned: 16/02/2012

Date visa granted: 22/02/2012


----------



## drewzy

DaybyDay said:


> Date of application: 26-09-2011
> 
> Nationality: Macedonian
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa Subclass 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes (sent by Doctor )
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: 30-09-2011
> 
> Interview: 03-11-2011
> 
> Date visa granted: 22-Feb-2012
> 
> Application was submitted at the Australian embassy in Belgrade
> 
> Finally the wait is over
> 
> to everyone waiting:
> All the best, it's worth it


DayByDay I, am so thrilled for you guys.. the wait is worth it as you said.


----------



## huggoo

it seems that visas are granted in batches. quite a few people have been approved in europe in the last few days.


----------



## Andreea

OMG DaybyDay, this is amazing news!!! so happy for you guys, means they are finally starting to move in Belgrade, oh hope ours comes soon too, all the best to you and your wife!


----------



## Vyktoria

Francy said:


> Hi, this is not true. I was in that exact situation and my visa grant was held up until I returned to Australia. I actually came back just for the visa, spending 2000 dollars on a return-flight ticket because my partner and I want to spend time in my home country until the end of this year.
> If you apply onshore, you need to be onshore for the grant.


Maybe it was different years ago when I first looked into this. But I was wrong. However, when applying for the Permanent Visa, you can be in or out of the country.


----------



## kikki

does anybody know if it will help for my partner visa application that i have been on a 457 visa in australia for the last 2.5 years??


----------



## Namul

Vyktoria said:


> Maybe it was different years ago when I first looked into this. But I was wrong. However, when applying for the Permanent Visa, you can be in or out of the country.


Congrats Daybyday 
Did they called you/your wife on phone or emailed ?


----------



## Leanne

Visa approved by Berlin office in 3 months...would have been less had we supplied medicals, police checks at the start and had we been out of Australia when they wanted to approve it!

Date of application: 21-11-2011 we sent the paper application to the Berlin office.

Nationality: My husband is Italian

Visa type: Partner Visa Subclass 100 - they put us up for the 100 subclass straight away.

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Berlin

Medicals submitted (yes/no): at the start no. We were requested to get them the day we had CO contact and since we were leaving for a 1 month Australian holiday the CO said we could get them done there. Husband did medicals 23.01.12 

Police check submitted (yes/no):Not at first. When CO requested them we got them and sent them within a week. 16.01.2012

Date CO assigned: 10-01-2012


Date visa granted: 22-Feb-2012

The CO email us to ask the exact date we were leaving Australia as the visa had been accepted and he needed us to be out of the country before finalising in. The application went much faster then expected and the CO was very nice in all email contact. We are migrating down under in November 2012 after the birth of our 2nd baby.

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Leanne

Visa approved by Berlin office in 3 months...would have been less had we supplied medicals, police checks at the start and had we been out of Australia when they wanted to approve it!

Date of application: 21-11-2011 we sent the paper application to the Berlin office.

Nationality: My husband is Italian

Visa type: Partner Visa Subclass 100 - they put us up for the 100 subclass straight away.

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Berlin

Medicals submitted (yes/no): at the start no. We were requested to get them the day we had CO contact and since we were leaving for a 1 month Australian holiday the CO said we could get them done there. Husband did medicals 23.01.12 

Police check submitted (yes/no):Not at first. When CO requested them we got them and sent them within a week. 16.01.2012

Date CO assigned: 10-01-2012


Date visa granted: 22-Feb-2012

The CO email us to ask the exact date we were leaving Australia as the visa had been accepted and he needed us to be out of the country before finalising in. The application went much faster then expected and the CO was very nice in all email contact. We are migrating down under in November 2012 after the birth of our 2nd baby.

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## DaybyDay

Namul said:


> Congrats Daybyday
> Did they called you/your wife on phone or emailed ?


Hi Namul,
They phoned my wife that the visa is granted and asked her to send the passport for the visa label to be placed, she send it the same day and she recivded it back today, also she recivded the photos and some other documents.
How is your sister going, hope she will recive it soon


----------



## Namul

DaybyDay said:


> Hi Namul,
> They phoned my wife that the visa is granted and asked her to send the passport for the visa label to be placed, she send it the same day and she recivded it back today, also she recivded the photos and some other documents.
> How is your sister going, hope she will recive it soon


Hmm ok,my sister is still waiting...


----------



## huggoo

Leanne said:


> Visa approved by Berlin office in 3 months...would have been less had we supplied medicals, police checks at the start and had we been out of Australia when they wanted to approve it!
> 
> Date of application: 21-11-2011 we sent the paper application to the Berlin office.
> 
> Nationality: My husband is Italian
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa Subclass 100 - they put us up for the 100 subclass straight away.
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Berlin
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): at the start no. We were requested to get them the day we had CO contact and since we were leaving for a 1 month Australian holiday the CO said we could get them done there. Husband did medicals 23.01.12
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no):Not at first. When CO requested them we got them and sent them within a week. 16.01.2012
> 
> Date CO assigned: 10-01-2012
> 
> Date visa granted: 22-Feb-2012
> 
> The CO email us to ask the exact date we were leaving Australia as the visa had been accepted and he needed us to be out of the country before finalising in. The application went much faster then expected and the CO was very nice in all email contact. We are migrating down under in November 2012 after the birth of our 2nd baby.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone.


congratulations leanne (on both your 2nd as well as the visa)! yes indeed berlin is pretty fast these days. we managed to get ours within 5 weeks of sending a 1cm thick application, so for those of you who are applying - take heart! you are closer than you think!


----------



## humlae

*Visa granted!*

My husband just received his Partner visa (Subclass 309). It was granted in exactly 4 months by the Seoul embassy, Korea. 

We will be leaving for Oz mid-late april.

We are soooooooooooooooooo happy! Good luck to all those that are still waiting.


----------



## prairiegirl

Date of application: November 1, 2011 

Nationality: me - Canadian, partner - dual citizen (Cdn/Aus)

Visa type: defacto 309

Offshore/onshore: offshore - Ottawa

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes - with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes - with application

Date CO assigned: I was never contacted by a CO.

Date visa granted: February 29, 2012 - 1 day shy of 4 months
__________________ 

I was completely and utterly shocked when I recieved an email today confirming that my visa has been granted - I've been told time and time again it would be a minimum of 5 months. A very happy day!!

I never ever was contacted by a CO until I recieved a letter today. No need for an interview and did not request additional information ever.

Don't lose hope everyone! I can tell you, this email is the most pleasant surprise you'll ever get!

All the best, and thanks all for sharing your stories, its been a life line the past few months.


----------



## yichen

yichen said:


> Date of application: 16/8/2011
> Nationality: Taiwan
> Visa type: Partner visa 820
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore-PERTH
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes with app
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes with app ( both Taiwan and Australia)
> Date CO assigned: 16/8/11
> Date visa granted: Waiting........
> 
> Just saw the processing time around 6-9 months in the form they sent to me ... but surprisly I saw the CO's name on the from already...is that a good sign we got signed a CO in the beginning?? Good luck for us......


Visa Granted!!!!! It has been a long and tough waiting ...after nearly 8 months. I got my visa!! Thanks everyone here and good luck for you guys


----------



## tarlyn

Date of application: November 17, 2011

Nationality: me - US, partner - Aussie

Visa type: partner 100

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Sent to Washington DC Office

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No...sent in Mid-December

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - with application

Date CO assigned: November 29, 2011

Date visa granted: March 1, 2012 - 3-1/2 months
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A very happy day when I checked my email today!

This was much quicker then anticipated as we expected the 5-6 month time frame advertised.

Also I sent in a FBI Background check from a Channeler before I saw that they had changed the rules and they were no longer accepted. I did have an email from the consulate telling me a Channeler copy was ok in September even tho they changed the rules in July.

My CO sent me an email a week ago asking for a copy straight from the FBI which was highly disappointing as I know how long those take and didnt want things to get delayed but after forwarding the email to the CO and waiting a week they approved it as it was. Very surprising as I figured they wouldnt care what I had been told and would make me get the proper check.

Moving most likely in Mid-Late July!


----------



## scarlettku

Hi everyone, first time to post at the forum. I have to say this forum is superb! a lot of information and people share their experience here. 

I submitted my Partner visa application yesterday. It is funny that everytime I talk to an immigration officer, I have different answers.
I am holding a Working Holiday Visa at the moment, I asked immigration officer whether I am required to do another medical check as I have done one last year for my WHV. I was told that I can skip it for now and case officer will let me know if they require me to have a medical check. however, I wouldn't assign a case officer in 12 months' time.
and the other thing is, for somehow the AFP name check I applied took a bit longer than expected, and I was told that I can submit the police check whenever I receive it. 

however, for the next time I went to immigration office, I have totally different answers. Firstly, I have to take a medical check as WHV is only a temporary visa, whereas I am applying for a PR (TR for the moment, but I am not required to take further medical check 2 years later when my TR is about to expired, therefore, in other words I am applying for a PR, thus, I need to take a medical check which includes blood test) 

And the most important information that I was provided is that if the application is "decision ready", the processing time could be as short as 2-3 months. in contrast, if you haven't provide police check, medical check, or any other required documents, processing time is talking about 12 months or more. 

However, since I cannot apply for police name check from HK without a letter from Immigration office stating the purpose of the application, therefore strictly speaking, I can't provide a "decision ready" application. The immigration officer told me that I can put a note on the check list and hope it would help. 

I doubt whether a decision ready application really accelerate the processing time to 2-3 months, but fingercross hope everything will go smoothly. and good luck to everyone who is applying for visa to stay in Australia.


----------



## JonoG

Hi Everyone! We had a our visa granted on the 29/02/2012 after waiting only 22 days!!! 
It is the partner visa 309/100. I am not sure what made it come through so quickly. We sent a really thorough application. (big thanks to all the information from everybody here!) presented it really neatly in order with the checklist. And we sent our medicals electronically as they say is preferred as soon as they were requested. We've only been together ;for about 20 months and dont have a joint bank account but had some other strong evidence which must have helped! We jut stated everything clearly and honestly and it seems t have paid off. 

Date of application: Feb 7, 2012

Nationality: Aussie, Polish

Visa type: 2 stage partner 309/100

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Berlin

Medicals submitted (yes/no): at an ehealth clinic mid Feb.

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - with application

Date CO assigned: Feb 29, 2012

Date visa granted: Feb 29, 2012 22days!!!


----------



## JonoG

Hi Everyone! We had a our visa granted on the 29/02/2012 after waiting only 22 days!!! 
It is the partner visa 309/100. I am not sure what made it come through so quickly. We sent a really thorough application. (big thanks to all the information from everybody here!) presented it really neatly in order with the checklist. And we sent our medicals electronically as they say is preferred as soon as they were requested. We've only been together ;for about 20 months and dont have a joint bank account but had some other strong evidence which must have helped! We jut stated everything clearly and honestly and it seems t have paid off. 

Date of application: Feb 7, 2012

Nationality: Aussie, Polish

Visa type: 2 stage partner 309/100

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Berlin

Medicals submitted (yes/no): at an ehealth clinic mid Feb.

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - with application

Date CO assigned: Feb 29, 2012

Date visa granted: Feb 29, 2012 22days!!!


----------



## tourist in cairns

good for you mate so how many mos really is the processing here in the phil for the subclass309 said in the Australian site 12 mos woow i though is 6 mos to 8 mos is getting far to the truth. cause Phil is belong to the high risk country. any approval this week ???


----------



## Gerrywins

Just had to share the great news I received this morning.

So on Feb 8th my applicationf or PMV and Tourist visa were received by berlin office. Half an hour ago my tourist visa CO called me to ask whether I still need the tourist visa to be granted since she spoke with my PMV CO who said that she is gonna grant my PMV Visa in 2 weeks. I couldnt belive it. Really waiting for that call from the PMV Case office requesting for my passport. happpy happy happy.


----------



## whatnext

Congratulations!!! That's super fast!!


----------



## Gerrywins

I know..... especially for someone like me who is from a 'high risk country'


----------



## catherine

catherine said:


> update:
> Briding visa B application submitted on 26/8/2011 with the reason of visiting my parents with my partner together. Got a call from immi office this arvo saying bvb was granted.


nearlly 12 months, heard nothing from immi, annoyed and worried. anyone in.the same situation?T_T


----------



## dreams-n-stars

catherine said:


> nearlly 12 months, heard nothing from immi, annoyed and worried. anyone in.the same situation?T_T


Yeah, nearly 14 months here. Lodged around the end of January 2011 in Brisbane... Oh joy.


----------



## catherine

catherine said:


> update:
> Briding visa B application submitted on 26/8/2011 with the reason of visiting my parents with my partner together. Got a call from immi office this arvo saying bvb was granted.





dreams-n-stars said:


> Yeah, nearly 14 months here. Lodged around the end of January 2011 in Brisbane... Oh joy.


did you ring them? I lodged mine @ Sydney office. when I first lodged they said 6months then said 9months till today told me 12 plus is expected the bridging visa is stopping me getting into a permanent job otherwise I wouldn't care. :S frustrated!


----------



## Gerrywins

hi guys, just out of curiosity to those people who applied for the prospective marriage visa subclass 300. Did you all provide the 'certificate of no impediment to marry' also known as the certificate of singleness? There seems to be a discrepancy as some COs require it while others actually grant the visa even without this certificate being presented.


----------



## Gerrywins

By the way, I just got home and found all my relationship evidence has been posted back to me. I heard this is a good sign. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## handyman

Date of application:28/02/2012

Nationality:Zimbabwean

Submitted at: Pretoria South Africa

Visa type:300,prospective marriage visa

Offshore/onshore: offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no):no , will wait for the request

Police check submitted (yes/no):yes with the application

Date CO assigned:NO

Date visa granted:the beginning of the waiting 


I will be hoping to hear from other people about their experiences


__________________


----------



## dreams-n-stars

catherine said:


> did you ring them? I lodged mine @ Sydney office. when I first lodged they said 6months then said 9months till today told me 12 plus is expected the bridging visa is stopping me getting into a permanent job otherwise I wouldn't care. :S frustrated!


I walked into the office about two months ago, with more evidence from the past year. They sent me home with everything, because noone had even looked at my application yet. Back then, they were processing the applications from december 2010, so hopefully it won't be too long anymore.

The job searching is indeed very frustrating! Hopefully we'll have good news soon. Good luck!


----------



## Gerrywins

Here is a disheartening update: my CO just called to say that I am ready to grant you PMV but there is another standard procedure which your paperwork has to go through. It basically has to be rechecked again by an independent agency and this will take a couple of months. I have never heard of this re-checking. So she went ahead and authorized my tourist visa CO to grant me a 6 month multiple entry visa to aussie. anyway, i leave on the 25th of March and hope that this 'independent' agency hurries on up with my application. 

Good luck to all of us who are still waiting


----------



## aussieliz123

*Visa granted*

So happy to report that my husband's visa was granted today! He is now a permanent resident of AUS.. leaving for downunder in 2 weeks!


----------



## fmikael

Good morning All.


We have submitted the papers on the 26 Feb 2012, in Dubai UAE (offshore), I am Lebanese and my partner of 3Years is Australian.

Type of Visa : 309 defacto partnership 

We included the Medicals, police checks, character checks, and stat decleration.

The Case officer was assigned on the 1st of March.
The case officer informed me on tge 6 that an assesment of my application has been made, and I can start my medicals ( however she emailed me back saying that medicals are received) and that they will start the charachter checks.

Date of visa granted: still waiting.

We are very optimistic, as the case officer was assigned quickly ( i read some threads that a case officer was assigned 3 to 6 month after lodging the App) .

I wish the best of luck for all of us, and hopefully I get the visa in the next 6 month xxx


----------



## fmikael

Good morning All.


We have submitted the papers on the 26 Feb 2012, in Dubai UAE (offshore), I am Lebanese and my partner of 3Years is Australian.

Type of Visa : 309 defacto partnership 

We included the Medicals, police checks, character checks, and stat decleration.

The Case officer was assigned on the 1st of March.
The case officer informed me on tge 6 that an assesment of my application has been made, and I can start my medicals ( however she emailed me back saying that medicals are received) and that they will start the charachter checks.

Date of visa granted: still waiting.

We are very optimistic, as the case officer was assigned quickly ( i read some threads that a case officer was assigned 3 to 6 month after lodging the App) .

I wish the best of luck for all of us, and hopefully I get the visa in the next 6 month xxx


----------



## AngeEK

Anyone on here applied for an Australian Federal Police report from their home country and know the turnaround for when it was sent back to them??


----------



## mossyrocks

It takes 15 working days.


----------



## climber

climber said:


> Date of application: Received at the Vienna office 19/08/2011
> 
> Nationality: Bosnian
> 
> Visa type: Prospective Marriage (Subclass 300)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, submitted 24/10/2011
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: 23/08/2011
> 
> Date visa granted: Not yet
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Update: Visa granted 02-Mar-2012... I just got my passport. Happy, happy, happy!!!


----------



## voebe

Gerrywins said:


> Here is a disheartening update: my CO just called to say that I am ready to grant you PMV but there is another standard procedure which your paperwork has to go through. It basically has to be rechecked again by an independent agency and this will take a couple of months. I have never heard of this re-checking. So she went ahead and authorized my tourist visa CO to grant me a 6 month multiple entry visa to aussie. anyway, i leave on the 25th of March and hope that this 'independent' agency hurries on up with my application.
> 
> Good luck to all of us who are still waiting


I think they may be referring to the ASIO security checks which are what make high risk processing times so high.

I have been waiting 11 months, no CO, my stuff is about to expire, its craziness. And to think once I actually do get someone to look at my paperwork, I then have a few more months of security checks ahead of me.

All Im trying to say (however depressing its starting to sound  ) is hang in there.


----------



## tomjoos

Nationality: Indian
Current Residence : Mauritius
Visa type applied for: Spouse Temporary Visa (Subclass 309) 

Police Check: Sent with application

TIMELINE
23/02/2012: Sent application to processing center in Pretoria
01/03/2012: Application delivered in Pretoria Office.

Fedex updated that they delivered the application on 1st of March. But I haven't received any notification from Pretoria Office. They are not responding to phone calls or emails. How much time they may take to respond and assign a case officer ?

Regards,
Tomy


----------



## kikki

hey all... 

I applied for a 309 partner visa me Austrian partner australien.

forms plus medical and police check submitted on the 18.2.2012. CO assigned on 20.2.2012.

just got of the phone to my CO asking her if there is any chance to go to Australia soon as I do have a job offer. the company will wait 1 month if I do get my visa within the time I have the job. 

my CO just told me that the visa won't be granted before the 5 months progressing time... is that true or does she has to say that???

please somebody cheer me up that I can still have hope on a fast visa??!!!!

thanks guys and good luck to all of you!!!


----------



## kikki

hey guys...hope you are all well...

my partner Australian and I'm Austrian applied for a 309 partner visa in Vienna. forms + Medicals and police check submitted on the 18.2.2012 Co assigned on 20.2.2012

I just off the phone to my CO as I wanted to find out where I stand. I do have a Job offer in Australia the company will wait a month for me if I get the visa in that time I got the job. 

my CO just told me that I won't get my visa granted before the 5 months progressing time...does she has to say that??? can I still hope that I'll get it quicker??? 

somebody please cheer me up!!!???

all the best for all of you waiting!!!


----------



## Flipsenorita

*Approved!!*

A few days late sorry guys! My fiance's pmv finally got approved last weekend! We are so happy..it is the best feeling in the world & now we are so releived- let the wedding plans begin!

Submitted to: Washington DC

Date application received: 17th August 2011, forwarded to Ottawa in Canada which received it on 7th September

Date medical submitted: 7th October

Date CO Assigned: Unsure-1st contact was on the 5 month on 7th of Feb 2012 mark asking for a police clearance (we submitted the wrong one!)

Date police clearance submitted: 4th March 2012 (yeah it took awhile!)

We then had to submit another letter from our celebrant stating a new wedding date as the one initially on the application had passed

Date visa approved: 9th March 2012- our anniversary!!!!! 

Date of partner arrival: Flight are being booked tomorrow & he will be here on the 2nd of April

Cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngelaMay

*How long should I wait..*

Date of application: 24/02/212

Nationality:Filipino

Visa type: Prospective Marriage Visa (Subclass 300)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no):

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes ( together with my application )

Date CO assigned: Waiting

Date visa granted: Not Yet

Timeline:

24/02/2012: lodged my application Via Centre Cebu

3/3/2012 : received an acknowledgement letter requesting for NSO and 
Medicals

07/03/2012: had my medical

Omg! how long should I wait? I'm missing him badly....

anyone lodged their application on the same date with mine heard any feedback from them?


----------



## AngelaMay

Flipsenorita said:


> A few days late sorry guys! My fiance's pmv finally got approved last weekend! We are so happy..it is the best feeling in the world & now we are so releived- let the wedding plans begin!
> 
> Submitted to: Washington DC
> 
> Date application received: 17th August 2011, forwarded to Ottawa in Canada which received it on 7th September
> 
> Date medical submitted: 7th October
> 
> Date CO Assigned: Unsure-1st contact was on the 5 month on 7th of Feb 2012 mark asking for a police clearance (we submitted the wrong one!)
> 
> Date police clearance submitted: 4th March 2012 (yeah it took awhile!)
> 
> We then had to submit another letter from our celebrant stating a new wedding date as the one initially on the application had passed
> 
> Date visa approved: 9th March 2012- our anniversary!!!!!
> 
> Date of partner arrival: Flight are being booked tomorrow & he will be here on the 2nd of April
> 
> Cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations Flipsenorita!!!!


----------



## Bamber

Date of application: 8 March 2012 - London

Nationality: British (my boyfriend is Australian)

Visa type: De Facto

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No

Police check submitted (yes/no): No

Date CO assigned: 12 March 2012

Date visa granted: Not yet!

My CO contacted me today, to request that I go for my medical and organise my police check. I assume that they're happy with the evidence I've submitted, as they haven't asked for anything further at this stage...


----------



## fmikael

Bamber said:


> Date of application: 8 March 2012 - London
> 
> Nationality: British (my boyfriend is Australian)
> 
> Visa type: De Facto
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): No
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): No
> 
> Date CO assigned: 12 March 2012
> 
> Date visa granted: Not yet!
> 
> My CO contacted me today, to request that I go for my medical and organise my police check. I assume that they're happy with the evidence I've submitted, as they haven't asked for anything further at this stage...


Good luck Bamber
In the same boat here, the only thing that might take time for us is my character check, wich might take up to six month, i am a flight attendent and been flying to many distantion with work including australia, I Am worried that this check would take more than 6 month. 
Best of luck, and.keep us update it xxx


----------



## fmikael

Bamber said:


> Date of application: 8 March 2012 - London
> 
> Nationality: British (my boyfriend is Australian)
> 
> Visa type: De Facto
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): No
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): No
> 
> Date CO assigned: 12 March 2012
> 
> Date visa granted: Not yet!
> 
> My CO contacted me today, to request that I go for my medical and organise my police check. I assume that they're happy with the evidence I've submitted, as they haven't asked for anything further at this stage...


Good luck Bamber
In the same boat here, the only thing that might take time for us is my character check, wich might take up to six month, i am a flight attendent and been flying to many distantion with work including australia, I Am worried that this check would take more than 6 month. 
Best of luck, and.keep us update it xxx


----------



## whatnext

Bambar 

The Medicals and police checks take the most time to process so that's probably why they have requested them so soon. Someone has probably had a quick flick through your to make sure you fulfil the basic requirements but I'd say they would have a closer look at your relationship evidence as your application progresses through the queue.


----------



## tennis

*tennis*



mike said:


> At the request of a couple of members I am starting this thread for people to post their dates of their application so other people can get an idea how long an application will take. *Note:* please use the information as a guide only! We have no way of verifying what people post.
> 
> Please only post family related visa applications here - defacto, spouse etc. This will only work if enough people participate and keep their information updated.
> 
> Please don't post any questions here or make any other posts. I want to keep the thread as "clean" as possible. If you are excited about getting your visa please start a new thread so everyone can post congratulatory messages. Make your post something like this format:
> 
> *Date of application: 7th October 2011
> 
> Nationality:Macedonian
> 
> Visa type: spouse visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no):yes
> 
> Police check submitted **(yes/no)**:yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: 17th november 2011
> 
> Date visa granted:* pending....
> __________________


My partner shall be expecting and hoping for the visa to be granted soon,as it's been 5 months and one week since the application,getting a little keen that it may come very soon.


----------



## tennis

tennis said:


> My partner shall be expecting and hoping for the visa to be granted soon,as it's been 5 months and one week since the application,getting a little keen that it may come very soon.


Does anyone know how long it takes to receive the partner visa from belgrade(australian embassy Thankyou


----------



## Guest

*Prospective Marriage Visa (Subclass 300)*

Date of application: 15 February 2012

Nationality: Malaysian

Visa type: Prospective Marriage (Subclass 300)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Kuala Lumpur)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes upon instructions from case officer (9th March 2012). Did medicals on 12th March 2012. Results posted through eHealth 1-3 days after (unsure because it is sent directly to them)

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes. 1st March 2012

Date CO assigned: 15 February 2012

Date visa granted: TODAY BABY! 15th March 2012! ONE MONTH!

Leaving Malaysia: 4th April 2012

Wedding date: 5th April 2012

Here I come, Sydney!


----------



## KrystHell

Date of application: 15 of March 2012

Nationality: French

Visa type: Prospective Marriage (Subclass 300)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Madrid)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes. I had them done before leaving Sydney

Police check submitted (yes/no): Some with the application. Still waiting on the Irish ones.

Date CO assigned: Not yet

Date visa granted: Not yet

And the waiting game begins...

On the plus side of things, my fiance is coming to visit on the 11th of April so it will make it all more bearable.


----------



## OneLove

Date of application: 2nd of March 2012

Nationality: Fiance is Belizean, I am Australian by birth

Visa type: Prospective Marriage (Subclass 300)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Ottawa, Canada)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Medicals being done today 15/3/12 (DIAC will receive them during 28 day timeframe so application is considered decision ready)

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes. Submitted with application

Date CO assigned: Not yet

Date visa granted: Not yet


Included with Application: - forms - details of joint bank accounts - joint rental contract - NOIM - letter from celebrant - 8 stat decs from fam and friends - photos - joint travel details - personal statements - phone records - emails - receipt for deposit for reception venue - deposit receipt for wedding dress.........plus much more evidence. 1.6kg of evidence to be exact 

After months of preparation my fiances PMV application was final posted to Ottawa. We decided to use a migration agent to make sure everything was done correctly (wouldn't have been able to do it without her!). My finance and I have been together for almost 3 years, almost 2 of which i spent living with him in Belize. We have been apart now for almost 4 months which has been very very hard, but i will be going over to visit in 4 weeks!!!! We are set to be married on the 1st of December  I can't wait!

I am praying that the processing time wont be too long (although i prepared to wait several months before i hear anything). I am very confident with our application, but you never know. There is so much inconsistency with this process. I wish they were a little more sensitive to what we have to go through. It is a shame that the ones who are truly in love and are doing things the right way have to be punished by those who try to cheat the system  DIAC really needs to update its processes because it is so common for people from different countries to fall in love.

Good luck to everyone. I will keep you posted on any progress we make.

Let the waiting begin!!!!!!


----------



## mysticbanana

Date of application: 31st October 2011

Nationality: Canadian

Visa type: Prospective Marriage (Subclass 300)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Ottawa, Canada)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): 9th August 2011**

Police check submitted (yes/no): CDN yes with application/AFP 13th Feb 2012

Date CO assigned: 15th March 2012 (when she contacted me)

Date visa granted: 16th March 2012 TODAY!!!! eeee!!!!!!!!!


*I had my medical done earlier (wasn't supposed to be THAT much earlier tho) and sent them ahead. Tricky cus I did't have a file # sent up so no one ever made the connection.. but a minor panic attack later, and a couple calls to Ottawa (both girls whom were lovely!) and one to the panel dr's reception and the mystery was solved


----------



## Genga

*Date of application:* 6 March 2012

*Nationality:* El Salvador (High Risk Country)

*Visa type*: Partner Visa 820

*Offshore/onshore:* Onshore - Applied in person at the Sydney office

*Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes - With application

*Police check submitted (yes/no):* Yes - With application

*Date CO assigned:* N/A
*
Date visa granted: *14th March 2012 (8 days!!)

*A Bit of Background*: My partner and I have been in a defacto relationship for 1 year 8mths at the time of application (together for 2 years 2 mths in total). I had lived in El Salvador with him for 1.5yrs and then we came to Australia with him on a 676 tourist visa without condition 8503 (No Further Stay). We completely front loaded the application so it was decision ready, and provided everything we could in the way of evidence as whilst living in a country such as El Salvador, it's quite hard to acquire formal receipts, bills with both names, correspondence etc, plus we lived with my partner's Mum for the first year! Needless to say, we were super diligent and collected everything we could in anticipation of the application, and we explained everything in our stat decs. I had a good feeling as I knew we had prepared a solid application, but we are over the moon that it was this quick!! I think we're still in shock


----------



## Vyktoria

Vyktoria said:


> So here I am! In December I filed my application for Spouse Visa and here's my timeline thus far:
> 
> Date of application: 22 DEC 2011
> 
> Nationality: American
> 
> Visa type: 309/100 Partner Visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): YES
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): NO
> 
> Date CO assigned: 03 JAN 2012
> 
> Date visa granted: *Today! March 16, 2012*
> 
> I still have to submit my FBI check, which I have the clearance letter for, and the state check they requested. Then we begin the waiting game!


I can't believe it! I wasn't expecting it this soon, although with how crazy I had been going it felt like forever. Now for the whirlwind that is moving!


----------



## AngeEK

angeek said:


> date of application: Received application in ottawa on october 3rd, 2011 (from vancouver area)
> 
> nationality: Canadian
> 
> visa type: Prospective marriage visa (subclass 300)
> 
> offshore/onshore: Offshore (vancouver)
> 
> medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - doctor sent them out on my behalf back in mid august 2011
> 
> police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - rcmp sent them in on my behalf beginning of september 2011
> 
> date co assigned: *february 17th, 2012*
> 
> date visa granted: *march 16th, 2012*
> 
> mailed in afp request on february 20th, 2012 and received it march 13th, then forwarded it on march 14th


approved!!!!!! So excited!!!


----------



## Vyktoria

AngeEK said:


> approved!!!!!! So excited!!!


How exciting! Congrats!


----------



## Guest

*Congrats!*



AngeEK said:


> approved!!!!!! So excited!!!


Congrats! I think we'll be arriving AUS the same day


----------



## wwfl6862

Date of application: it was received in Auckland on 13 Jan 2011

Nationality: Canadian

Visa type: 309/100 

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Auckland as that's where I currently live)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): no

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes, had to get 12 so just received the last one this week & posted it to complete application.

Date CO assigned: n/a

Date visa granted: 

My partner is an eligible NZ citizen. We have been together for 6 years. We were told application would take 6-12 months.


----------



## go tham

That is happy news. Now you can go out and celebrate!


----------



## piedy

Date of application:

Nationality: Colombian

Visa type: spouse visa (married)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore, Santiago Chile

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes, 2/12/11

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: 29- 11- 11

Date visa granted- still waiting

I keep see that alot of people are reciving thier visa very quick in other embassys around the world, Does anyone know if the Santiago Chile Embassy is slower??? everyone everyone i speak to seems to have to wait a long time from this embassy?? is this true???


----------



## hyperthread

piedy said:


> Date of application:
> 
> Nationality: Colombian
> 
> Visa type: spouse visa (married)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore, Santiago Chile
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes, 2/12/11
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: 29- 11- 11
> 
> Date visa granted- still waiting
> 
> I keep see that alot of people are reciving thier visa very quick in other embassys around the world, Does anyone know if the Santiago Chile Embassy is slower??? everyone everyone i speak to seems to have to wait a long time from this embassy?? is this true???


Hi piedy!
I have a question. When did you submitted your police clearance? Was it prior you lodge you application? Or after the CO asked you for it?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Vyktoria

hyperthread said:


> Hi piedy!
> I have a question. When did you submitted your police clearance? Was it prior you lodge you application? Or after the CO asked you for it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Usually when someone just answers "Yes" to the police clearance part, it means they had them done and submitted them with the application. A lot of people will do that to save time in that the Case Officer won't have to take the time to request it. They will already have it there with the application. My suggestion is once you are about a month away from submitting your application, get your police clearances done so that you can save time (for you) and submit them with your application.


----------



## piedy

hyperthread said:


> Hi piedy!
> I have a question. When did you submitted your police clearance? Was it prior you lodge you application? Or after the CO asked you for it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


yeah i sent it with my application, the only thing they wanted after i applied was the medical. i also lodeged my application on 17- 11- 11. i forgot to put that in


----------



## tourist in cairns

*Any Approval from Philippines???*

Any approval from Philippines subclass 309??? mine was lodged last sept. 12 until now i don't heard from the Co.. grrrrrrrr


----------



## hyperthread

piedy said:


> yeah i sent it with my application, the only thing they wanted after i applied was the medical. i also lodeged my application on 17- 11- 11. i forgot to put that in


Oh i see. Thanks again Piedy!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## hyperthread

tourist in cairns said:


> Any approval from Philippines subclass 309??? mine was lodged last sept. 12 until now i don't heard from the Co.. grrrrrrrr


I read somewhere that you may contact your CO regardin your application. Have you tried that?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## tourist in cairns

hyperthread said:


> I read somewhere that you may contact your CO regardin your application. Have you tried that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


i did but she said still on final process and don't tell when woow


----------



## nicsi

*The waiting begins*

Hiya, newby to the site! Thanks for the help on this forum loads of help. We have submitted our visa application to London, my fiancée is Australian. Case officer has been assigned and medicals have been requested. Does anyone have info on processing times at the Australian High Comm in London, we got what looked like a standard letter saying processing times of 5-6 months, is this generic?


----------



## jdm

Hi everyone, I need some advice pls....
I am now here in Melbourne got my PMV (subclass 300) Nov last year. We are planning to get married late April this year. Is it too late cos i need to apply for my 2nd stage visa which is spouse visa??? I am worried maybe i dont get my temporary visa yet and my current visa expires??? Any opinion pls????? Thanks much!!!


----------



## whatnext

You have 9 months from the grant of our PMV to get married and submit your application for spouse visa. If your PMV expires and you haven't applied for spouse visa then technically you will be in the country illegally and they may give you 28 days to leave.


----------



## jdm

whatnext said:


> You have 9 months from the grant of our PMV to get married and submit your application for spouse visa. If your PMV expires and you haven't applied for spouse visa then technically you will be in the country illegally and they may give you 28 days to leave.


 Thanks for your reply! I got worried because someone advice me to get married and submit the 2nd stage immediately because it said that, if we dont give enough time, and even we apply before 9 months expires and the decision didnt come out yet within that period of 9 months which I still have my current visa I have to leave. Haha I hope thats not the case because what we know is exactly what you just told me. Thats a big relief because we cannot submit our 2nd stage visa till first week of May. Thanks again.....


----------



## AngelaMay

*applying PMV Subclass 300 for the month of February*

Anyone from Philippines applying PMV Subclass 300 last month ( february) hear any news of the application? any news? have a co already? I don't hear anything from them, done with medicals already...


----------



## jeffreyf16

*money*

visa, Dutch, perfect combo


----------



## shaan

hi 
i submitted my application 309 october 2010. and i gat the refence number. i m still waiting for my visa when ever my wife ring tham thay said its on security check. i m from HR country. please help. really kind


----------



## whatnext

October 2010?? Wow that's a very long time. I would be taking that up with the manager at that office. Where did you apply???


----------



## dragon48

Wife lodged in Guangzhou, China on 4 November 2011, visa granted 16 March 2012. Four and a half months. Medicals completed in mid November. Two interviews, one on application lodgement and then another 29 December. Very happy with the result given orginally quoted the standard twelve months. Only follow up on the original application was a new NPC as the one I got as not the official AFP ceretrificate. Tips from my persepctive is to use e-mail to keep the application rolling along. Thansk to all that have posted here. It was very helpful. Good luck to those waiting.


----------



## shaan

hi
my file in australian bangkok embassy. but everytime we ring tham thay saying still on security check. i m from pakistan and my wife is australian citizen. but that said that prossess will be finished on 10/03/2012. every sigle day i wait for my visa. its not easy to wait everyday for something. my wife is very upset and very alone. our relationship is more than 6 years. and u guys can understand. its not easy to live without eachother. whan u lot of love eachother! please help us if u can!


----------



## cen297

*Offshore - London Office*

Date of application: 14th Nov 2011

Nationality: British

Visa type: 309/100 Partner Visa

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - London Office

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Requested on 24 Nov 2011 , submitted electronically on Dec 8 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes with original application

Date CO assigned: 24 Nov 2011

Majority Documents Returned: 1 Dec 2011

Date visa granted: Today! March 21, 2012  

Just a little over 4 months!!


----------



## nicsi

cen297 said:


> Date of application: 14th Nov 2011
> 
> Nationality: British
> 
> Visa type: 309/100 Partner Visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - London Office
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Requested on 24 Nov 2011 , submitted electronically on Dec 8 2011
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes with original application
> 
> Date CO assigned: 24 Nov 2011
> 
> Majority Documents Returned: 1 Dec 2011
> 
> Date visa granted: Today! March 21, 2012
> 
> Just a little over 4 months!!


Congratulations!!! I submitted mine last week. Fingers crossed.
Do you mind if I ask where you got your medicals done, and was was done/asked?
Many Thanks.


----------



## cen297

Cardiff, there's only 5 or 6 places in the UK you can get it done. You have to fill in a general medical questionaire, they give you a quick check up, height, weight, check joint movements etc. They also did a chest x-ray and a blood test for HIV. Good luck with your application.


----------



## Apheria

Hey all,

So we filed the 14th of Feb and I got an email stating they received my application on Feb 22, 2012. Now...if Im not mistaken and this is a quote from the email "We have begun to process your application. This letter confirms that your payment has been receipted and your application has been assessed as a valid application. This letter confirms that your application is progressing. Your application has been allocated to a case officer and is undergoing further assessment. " So that means we have a CO?

Now they haven't asked for anything yet, but we went ahead and got our Police checks and we are going for our medicals April 2nd. So I guess I just want to make sure that what they sent us was not only confirmation that received our application, they stated that it was valid, and gave us a file number and supposedly gave us a CO? I would think this was good news and they didn't just take our $2120 and run 

Oh well, I guess I just needed moral support


----------



## Mike'n'Me

Vyktoria said:


> Actually, if you apply onshore, you may be either in or out of Australia when the visa is granted. I tried to find a link to where I read this, but the immi.gov.au site seems to be down for me.


You can be off/onshore for the second stage processing regardless if the application being submitted either off or onshore, the approval for first stage processing must occur the same as the application submission ie; onshore for onshore and offshore for offshore


----------



## Vyktoria

Apheria said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So we filed the 14th of Feb and I got an email stating they received my application on Feb 22, 2012. Now...if Im not mistaken and this is a quote from the email "We have begun to process your application. This letter confirms that your payment has been receipted and your application has been assessed as a valid application. This letter confirms that your application is progressing. Your application has been allocated to a case officer and is undergoing further assessment. " So that means we have a CO?
> 
> Now they haven't asked for anything yet, but we went ahead and got our Police checks and we are going for our medicals April 2nd. So I guess I just want to make sure that what they sent us was not only confirmation that received our application, they stated that it was valid, and gave us a file number and supposedly gave us a CO? I would think this was good news and they didn't just take our $2120 and run
> 
> Oh well, I guess I just needed moral support


I submitted mine to DC and got a similar email except mine had my CO's name along with my file number. I wouldn't worry that they've taken your money and run  It is very good news. Mine was granted in just under 3 months. Of course I've been married to my hubby for 7 years and we have a 3 year old but all cases are different and as long as you've sent enough evidence, you guys should be fine.


----------



## Apheria

Thanks Vyktoria! 
Yeah we have been married 5 years and have two kidos but ya...im just hoping ours goes just as smooth as your sounds! We are truly hoping to be all approved to be able to move by June 4th, but I know, that would be in a perfect world! Thanks for the reply

<3


----------



## sparklygirl

*Albanian 309 processing in Belgrade*

Date of application: 5 March 2012

Nationality: Albanian

Visa type: 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Belgrade

Medicals submitted (yes/no): 18/4/12 for applicant (request for non-migrating dependent on 23/5/12)

Police check submitted (yes/no): Albanian 5/3/12 UK 18/3/12

Interview: 23/5/12

Date CO assigned: no

Date visa granted: waiting

Looking for anyone else that has been processed for same visa in Belgrade, particularly another Albanian. What process and time frame have you been through to date? Also anyone have any advice if they've had to obtain a medical check for a dependant child that the applicant has no contact with.


----------



## piedy

has anybody applied at santiago Chile?? Can anyone tell me there experiances there please???


----------



## Jewlleeah

Date of application: Dec 7 2011

Nationality: Canadian

Visa type: Partner Visa (Defacto) 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Ottawa

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, Submitted January 19 2012

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, Submitted with initial application

Date CO assigned: Unsure.. I believe when our visa was received by Ottawa Dec 7 2011

Date visa granted: Waiting..

We are 3.5 months in and hoping to be back in Aus by June!!


----------



## KrystHell

Date of application: 15 of March 2012

Funds taken out on the 23rd of March

Nationality: French

Visa type: Prospective Marriage (Subclass 300)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Madrid)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes. I had them done before leaving Sydney

Police check submitted (yes/no): Some with the application. Still waiting on the Irish ones.

Date CO assigned: Not yet

Date visa granted: Not yet



Eeeek I'm freaking out!!!!!!! They only received the application yesterday and have debited the funds already. I know it's the first thing they do but it's exciting and scary.

How long does it usually take to get a confirmation letter?


----------



## Vyktoria

KrystHell said:


> Date of application: 15 of March 2012
> 
> Funds taken out on the 23rd of March
> 
> Nationality: French
> 
> Visa type: Prospective Marriage (Subclass 300)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Madrid)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes. I had them done before leaving Sydney
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Some with the application. Still waiting on the Irish ones.
> 
> Date CO assigned: Not yet
> 
> Date visa granted: Not yet
> 
> Eeeek I'm freaking out!!!!!!! They only received the application yesterday and have debited the funds already. I know it's the first thing they do but it's exciting and scary.
> 
> How long does it usually take to get a confirmation letter?


Mine took 12 days but I applied in the US. You're on your way!


----------



## tomjoos

I called up Pretoria office last week to know if they have received my application. They were not able to find my application. After three days continuous followups they were able to find the application on 23rd and informed that they will send the acknowledgement by end of day. But I didn't receive any . I asked them about CO assignment and they told they will not assign a CO now and it may take 9-12 months as the visa processing time is 9-12 months. They informed medicals are not required at this stage but no harm even if I complete it and send.

Any one have idea about the timelines for assigning a CO ? My understanding was that CO will be assigned once they register the application and provide acknowledgement.

I have seen the timelines pretty good for Pretoria applications in this forum . Not sure what is happening with my case.



tomjoos said:


> Nationality: Indian
> Current Residence : Mauritius
> Visa type applied for: Spouse Temporary Visa (Subclass 309)
> 
> Police Check: Sent with application
> 
> TIMELINE
> 23/02/2012: Sent application to processing center in Pretoria
> 01/03/2012: Application delivered in Pretoria Office.
> 
> Fedex updated that they delivered the application on 1st of March. But I haven't received any notification from Pretoria Office. They are not responding to phone calls or emails. How much time they may take to respond and assign a case officer ?
> 
> Regards,
> Tomy


----------



## gaboxeidolon

piedy said:


> has anybody applied at santiago Chile?? Can anyone tell me there experiances there please???


hey im colombian, applied for a 309 visa 19 of january, one week later they asked me for the medicals, wich i sent feb 8, after that, just waitin


----------



## shellsparkles

Date of application: 26th March 2012 posted Australia House London

Nationality:UK

Visa type:defacto partner

Offshore/onshore: offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): no

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned:

Date visa granted: 

So it starts!!


----------



## GermanInBrissie

GermanInBrissie said:


> Date of application: 6 Feb 2012
> 
> Nationality: German, partner Australian citizen
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa (De facto) 820 (but hoping for 801)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore in Brisbane (in person)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned:
> 
> Date visa granted:
> 
> After many months of preparing evidence, I finally handed in my application this morning. The wait wasn't too long and I left almost 3k poorer and 2kg lighter. I have provided lots of evidence for the last 3 years to skip the temp visa and frontloaded with meds and police checks (although the person taking it said I should be aware that I'll have to do them again as the waiting period is now 12-18 months...) Let's see if they process my 'decision-ready' application quickly.
> 
> And the waiting game begins...


Visa granted today!!! Just happened to check VEVO and it says I'm a permanent resident (801) Didn't get an email yet so still can't believe it but I checked multiple times  And only 7 weeks!

Thanks to all of you in this forum you have helped me so much with the preparation! If any of you want to ask me something feel free
PS: I send them an email a few days ago asking if they needed more info as I thought my app was decision-ready (just to make them look at it- and they did!) So a tip for you waiting - if you have submitted everything just remind them it might really speed things up!


----------



## Wendee

Date of application: March 27, 2012 posted through VFS Centre, Abu Dhabi

Nationality:Indian

Visa type:Spouse partner visa (309)

Offshore/onshore: offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): no

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, along with application

Date CO assigned: April 1, 2012

Date visa granted: 

And so the waiting game begins...

Anxious, nervous of the outcome...VFC centre was pretty helpful in their approach, they said that the application would take 8-10 months...The wait is kinda killing...so hoping for a miracle )) !!!!!


----------



## KrystHell

I just received the letter via email from my CO asking me to provide them with the biometrics results and the Irish police certificate.

I now have my biometrics appointment on the 10th of April and should have received the Irish police certificates by then too.

It does say on the letter it takes up to 6 months for the visa to be approved... This kind of made me feel sad but I have to try and keep up the good spirits. She didn't require anything else and given they only received the visa application last Thursday, I'm hoping they will be able to approve it soon too.

Now the real waiting game begins.


----------



## touchtejonline

Hi Guys,

I have received email form my CO asking to submit passport of my spouse and writing below paragraph in an email ,

_"Please note that currently, New Delhi office is taking around 7 months to finalise a Partner visa application. Your application was lodged on *15/12/2011*. Your case officer has completed their assessment of your application and has queued the application for decision. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be made by our Senior Visa Officer. If any further information is required at that time we will contact you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision.

To ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement. I cannot give you an exact timeframe for finalisation, but it will most likely be in approximately seven months from the date of application lodgement."_

I am wondering are they going to keep my spouse passport for another 4 months to take a final decision?

I have submitted all the required documentations with PCC and Medicals.

Could any one please guide me, that in what time frame I am looking to get my spouse visa PRACTICALLY?

Appreciate your reply guys.

Cheers...!
Many thanks,

Regards,
TJ


----------



## nicsi

Hello, has anyone had any experience with medicals done in maidenhead? Many Thanks.


----------



## KrystHell

Anyone has experience with the Madrid office? The letter i got attached to my Co's email mentioned 5 to 6 months waiting time, but a lot of people from low risk countries seem to have gotten their approved pretty quickly.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Wendee

touchtejonline said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received email form my CO asking to submit passport of my spouse and writing below paragraph in an email ,
> 
> _"Please note that currently, New Delhi office is taking around 7 months to finalise a Partner visa application. Your application was lodged on *15/12/2011*. Your case officer has completed their assessment of your application and has queued the application for decision. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be made by our Senior Visa Officer. If any further information is required at that time we will contact you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision.
> 
> To ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement. I cannot give you an exact timeframe for finalisation, but it will most likely be in approximately seven months from the date of application lodgement."_
> 
> I am wondering are they going to keep my spouse passport for another 4 months to take a final decision?
> 
> I have submitted all the required documentations with PCC and Medicals.
> 
> Could any one please guide me, that in what time frame I am looking to get my spouse visa PRACTICALLY?
> 
> Appreciate your reply guys.
> 
> Cheers...!
> Many thanks,
> 
> Regards,
> TJ


Correct me if i'm wrong, but the application centre never takes the applicant passport. I lodged mine today, and they returned my passport today. I guess you should check with the application centre.


----------



## reezsaidin

*Partner Visa Subclass 100 (Same Sex).*

Nationality: Malaysian
Visa type applied for: De Facto Same Sex Temporary Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100), Offshore application
Area migrating to: Sydney

Police Check made in July 2011: Sent with my original application
Medical Check Nov 2011: Attached with my application

TIMELINE
09/12/11: Sent application to AVAC in Auckland NZ.
19/12/11: Was notified by Immi in Auckland that they will not be processing the visa in NZ. It will only be processed in Malaysia as I am holding Malaysian passport.
20/02/2011: Walked into Aus High Commission in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia to inform them of my new passport. No info about my application in the system. Was told that they will call NZ and see if they can track down the appllication.
26/03/11: Called immigration asking what's been happening with application as I wasn't even told who my case officer is. Was told that they will get back to me.
27/03/11: Email from case officer --- permanent VISA APPROVED subclass 100 - no interview!!

Good luck to everyone. Believe me the waiting period is painful but it's part of the process and once you get the visa, all the worries will go away.. 

Tips: I get every single document/statement made into a stat dec. I know it's a lot of work but i think it helps.


----------



## jatin.s.3

Date of application: 06 of Dec 2011

Nationality: Indian (Live in Australia)

Visa type: Dependent Spouse (Subclass 309)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (India)

CO assigned: 14th Feb 2012

Asked for Medical and PCC: 14th Feb.

Medicals and PCC submitted (yes/no): Submitted 17th Feb 2012.

Asked to review Tax return 2009-10 : 24th March 2012

File forwarded to Senior CO: 24th March 2012.

Date visa granted: Not yet

They want to review my Tax Lodgement for 2009-10. Still all documents are fine and file has been forwarded to Senior CO so I hope, it gets sorted out quickly.

But worried about TAX review.

Wish me good luck. 


>


----------



## wolfgreyadonis

Date of application: 13 Feb. 2012

Nationality: American 

Visa type: De Facto Partner

Offshore/onshore: Offshore/Washington DC

Medicals submitted (yes/no):Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no):Yes

Date CO assigned: 21 Feb. 2012

Date visa granted: Pending


----------



## voebe

*Visa Granted*

Date of application: 1 April 2011

Nationality: Zimbabwean

Visa type: 801 granted

Offshore/onshore:Onshore Syndey

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes 6 April 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes 6 April 2011

Date CO assigned: today i guess, no idea never had any communication from CO

Date visa granted: 28/03/2012

After nearly 12 months of waiting my visa was granted today, this was after no communication from DIAC, no CO assigned (if they were they never said it to me). I was starting to worry that my medicals and police checks would expire. Its the best feeling, hang in there for those who are still waiting!

Got a call from the CO telling me a temporary visa would be granted, a couple of days later I received a letter in the mail letting me know that I had a permanent visa! It was such a surprise... thank my LB (my CO)


----------



## whatnext

Congratulations!!! Relax and enjoy


----------



## jatin.s.3

Wendee said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong, but the application centre never takes the applicant passport. I lodged mine today, and they returned my passport today. I guess you should check with the application centre.


I think wendee is correct. 
As far as i know, They only ask for passport when they stamp on passport at the end of process.
Check with your CO he might need copy of passport.
Did you sumbit full passport photo copy when u lodged file or not ??


----------



## arsal

Date of application:12march 2011

Nationality: Pakistani

Visa type:309

Offshore/onshore: offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no):

Police check submitted (yes/no):yes

Date CO assigned:31march2011

Date visa granted: still waiting


----------



## arsal

hi shann can you mention your email or plz add me 
arsalan1490 @ gmail i m also applied for the same visa.i want to talk for this


----------



## piedy

gaboxeidolon said:


> hey im colombian, applied for a 309 visa 19 of january, one week later they asked me for the medicals, wich i sent feb 8, after that, just waitin


I d love to hear from somebody who has recived there visa from the embassy in Chile South America, just to see their experiances and to see how long i took.


----------



## IMkddj

kikki said:


> hey guys...hope you are all well...
> 
> my partner Australian and I'm Austrian applied for a 309 partner visa in Vienna. forms + Medicals and police check submitted on the 18.2.2012 Co assigned on 20.2.2012
> 
> I just off the phone to my CO as I wanted to find out where I stand. I do have a Job offer in Australia the company will wait a month for me if I get the visa in that time I got the job.
> 
> my CO just told me that I won't get my visa granted before the 5 months progressing time...does she has to say that??? can I still hope that I'll get it quicker???
> 
> somebody please cheer me up!!!???
> 
> all the best for all of you waiting!!!


Hello kikki,
If your CO said that I think she won't be able to grant your visa within five months. Maybe because she's.holding other applications, or it takes time to process yours. But remember normal processing is 6-9 mos. Actually up to 12 months depends on the situation. So do not rush your CO just because you have a job offer. You wouln't want to annoy her and hold you longer. 
Pls dont take this negatively. Just a piece of advice based on my own experience.

Cheers,
IMkddj


----------



## DaybyDay

tennis said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes to receive the partner visa from belgrade(australian embassy Thankyou


Hi, it took my wife a week short of 5 months
Good luck


----------



## tennis

We received our visa,5 month's and 3 weeks ,going home


----------



## mossyrocks

Our 820 onshore visa was approved lastnight  took just under 8 months. My partner is from Sweden and we applied in Perth August 2010.

Thanks to everyone here and all the great advice. I remember us doubting we could do it as he came on a working holiday. We Were very close to breaking up. Since then we have been married, living together and gotten thru all the paperwork/waiting/stress together. Glad it's over lol.

Keep your head up, everyone here is bound to get that email in their inbox when you least expect. It's all worth it in the end.


----------



## go tham

mossyrocks said:


> Our 820 onshore visa was approved lastnight  took just under 8 months. My partner is from Sweden and we applied in Perth August 2010.
> 
> Thanks to everyone here and all the great advice. I remember us doubting we could do it as he came on a working holiday. We Were very close to breaking up. Since then we have been married, living together and gotten thru all the paperwork/waiting/stress together. Glad it's over lol.
> 
> Keep your head up, everyone here is bound to get that email in their inbox when you least expect. It's all worth it in the end.


Congrats. Must be a great feeling


----------



## JSmith

Bron said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to share our experience. I am an SA citizen and my boyfriend is an Aus citizen. We applied in SA and couldn't find much info from anyone else who had done the same. So I am posting here in case someone finds themselves in our position.
> 
> Nationality: South Africa (filed in Pretoria)
> 
> Visa type: Defacto
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Date application sent to Pretoria Office: 13 January 2011
> 
> Date application received by High Commission: 17 January 2011
> 
> Receipt & confirmation of application received: 19 January 2011
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: 19 January 2011
> 
> Date asked for passport: 8 February 2011
> 
> Date visa granted: 16 February 2011
> 
> Flight into Brisbane: 20 April 2011
> 
> From submission of the application to having the visa granted took a total of 1 month and 3 days!!! Record time!
> We were very lucky to get it done so quickly but I think it had a lot to do with the fact that we sent in a very complete application and my medical and police clearance were sent in with the application.
> 
> Good luck to everyone applying! It's an exhausting and sometimes frustrating process, but it is an incredible feeling when that visa is granted!!! Can't wait to start our new adventure together!


Nationality: South Africa
Visa: Subclass 300
Lodged: 7 Nov 2011 Pretoria, South Africa
Meds submitted: yes
Police checks: yes
Request for passport: 19.03.2012
Request for other documents: none
Interview required/scheduled: none
Visa granted: waiting

So Bron, in South Africa the process is they do ask for your passport first, check it and then grant the visa?


----------



## panther

Does anyone know how long it takes to receive the partner visa from Srilanka (australian embassy) Thank you


----------



## IMkddj

panther said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes to receive the partner visa from Srilanka (australian embassy) Thank you


Hiya Panther,
When did you lodge your partner visa? Processing times is 9-12 months. It can be shorter depends on the situation.

Cheers,
IMkddj


----------



## catherine

anyone applied onshore at sydney office is still waiting after 12 month? grrr, its really frustrating...


----------



## IMkddj

catherine said:


> anyone applied onshore at sydney office is still waiting after 12 month? grrr, its really frustrating...


Hi Catherine,
Did you say you applied partner visa and its been a year and still no result??
Geeeez, I've read from other posts that it takes longer lodging an appli. in Sydney. Could be busier here.

Cheers,
IMkddj


----------



## catherine

yep, i called immi yesterday, got told no case officer assigned.yet and supposedly its normal:'(


IMkddj said:


> Hi Catherine,
> Did you say you applied partner visa and its been a year and still no result??
> Geeeez, I've read from other posts that it takes longer lodging an appli. in Sydney. Could be busier here.
> 
> Cheers,
> IMkddj


----------



## IMkddj

catherine said:


> yep, i called immi yesterday, got told no case officer assigned.yet and supposedly its normal:'(


Hi Catherine, 
Gosh thats super long. What particular partner visa did you applied?

..IMkddj..


----------



## catherine

partner visa 820


IMkddj said:


> Hi Catherine,
> Gosh thats super long. What particular partner visa did you applied?
> 
> ..IMkddj..


----------



## IMkddj

catherine said:


> partner visa 820


Ohh the temp. partner visa. Will lodge mine on the 4th week of April.. after my wedding. 
Hope you don't mind, where are you from?


----------



## clareby

*Got visa approved on 30/03/12!*

Got a call just before 5pm Friday afternoon and the guy said my PR has been approved. It has been over 9 months. Good luck everyone!

Date of application:17/06/2011

Nationality: New Zealander (Applicant); Australian (Sponsor)

Visa type: Partner Visa (820/801)

Offshore/onshore: Onshore (Melbourne Branch)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: Not sure when

Date visa granted: 30/03/12

DIAC said it would take 9-12 months and it is so true! Mine took 9.5 months!


----------



## go tham

So happy for you clareby! So a new chapter begins. Thanks for taking the time out from the excitement to let us know!


----------



## Tjw25

Hi all!

I think with my visa application, it seemed like it was put in a pile and forgotten about until I emailed them and asked them a question. This made them look at my application and then they granted the visa instead of answering my questions about a BVB. So it may be worth sending them an email or something... It will come to you all eventually, I know how frustrating the waiting is. Good luck!


----------



## IMkddj

clareby said:


> Got a call just before 5pm Friday afternoon and the guy said my PR has been approved. It has been over 9 months. Good luck everyone!
> 
> Date of application:17/06/2011
> 
> Nationality: New Zealander (Applicant); Australian (Sponsor)
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa (820/801)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore (Melbourne Branch)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: Not sure when
> 
> Date visa granted: 30/03/12
> 
> DIAC said it would take 9-12 months and it is so true! Mine took 9.5 months!


Hi clareby,
Just wondering, did they grant both temporary and permanent at the same time? Or they grant the temp. partner visa first? 
Thanks.

Best regards,
IMkddj


----------



## wimo

IMkddj said:


> Hi clareby,
> Just wondering, did they grant both temporary and permanent at the same time? Or they grant the temp. partner visa first?
> Thanks.
> 
> Best regards,
> IMkddj


You apply for them at the same time the permanent one kicks in 2 years from the day you submitted the initial application, they will write to you and you will need to provide extra docs, so keep saving stuff like you did for the first application..its to prove the relationship is still exsisting and on going! good luck, youve passed the first hurdle!


----------



## IMkddj

wimo said:


> You apply for them at the same time the permanent one kicks in 2 years from the day you submitted the initial application, they will write to you and you will need to provide extra docs, so keep saving stuff like you did for the first application..its to prove the relationship is still exsisting and on going! good luck, youve passed the first hurdle!


Hiya Wimo,
I know that,, but...........

Clareby said: "Got a call just before 5pm Friday afternoon and the guy said my PR has been approved. It has been over 9 months".

Normally they're going to grant your temporary residency first then after 2 years they'll assess you again for permanent residency.
So I'm asking Clare if they grant it at the same time.

..IMkddj..


----------



## ree

*Kenya AHC*

Any one applied 309 visa through Kenya AHC, please share your time line  and how long does it take form 80 clearance


----------



## girlfromoz

girlfromoz said:


> Date of application: 31st October 2011
> 
> Received acknowledgement letter:
> 
> Nationality: Applicant - French
> 
> Visa type: Spouse
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Madrid
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): No
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned:
> 
> Date visa granted: Not yet
> 
> Will keep this updated!


Just recieved visa today! A few days short of 5 months to get confirmation that visa was approved in Madrid! Soooo happy!


----------



## KrystHell

girlfromoz said:


> Just recieved visa today! A few days short of 5 months to get confirmation that visa was approved in Madrid! Soooo happy!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## panther

IMkddj said:


> Hiya Panther,
> When did you lodge your partner visa? Processing times is 9-12 months. It can be shorter depends on the situation.
> 
> Cheers,
> IMkddj


Thanks IMKddj, i submitted my application 9th Feb 2012


----------



## go tham

That is great. Very happy for you. Now you can move on to the fun


----------



## arsal

*hi*

shan any progress about your visa


----------



## Vyktoria

IMkddj said:


> Hiya Wimo,
> I know that,, but...........
> 
> Clareby said: "Got a call just before 5pm Friday afternoon and the guy said my PR has been approved. It has been over 9 months".
> 
> Normally they're going to grant your temporary residency first then after 2 years they'll assess you again for permanent residency.
> So I'm asking Clare if they grant it at the same time.
> 
> ..IMkddj..


I would guess that it can happen. I applied for the 309/100 but because I have been married for 7 years and have a child with my Australian sponsor, I was grated the Permanent visa while the temporary was bypassed.


----------



## IMkddj

Vyktoria said:


> I would guess that it can happen. I applied for the 309/100 but because I have been married for 7 years and have a child with my Australian sponsor, I was grated the Permanent visa while the temporary was bypassed.


That's fantastic Vyktoria!
I reckon its mostly happening to applicants whose been married for years and with kids.


----------



## Pratty

Hi, lots of great stories here. Good luck to you all, our timeline is below. Looking forward to our interview now.


----------



## NieNL

Date of application: 10/10/11

Nationality: Dutch

Visa type: Defacto, subclass 309 (temporary)

Offshore/onshore: offshore, located in the Netherlands, processed by Berlin embassy

Medicals submitted (yes/no): 10/01/2012

Police check submitted (yes/no): 10/01/2012

Date CO assigned: 23/12/2011

Date visa granted: 14/03/2012

It takes patience... a LOT of patience.. but it is finally here!!!


----------



## tourist in cairns

NieNL said:


> Date of application: 10/10/11
> 
> Nationality: Dutch
> 
> Visa type: Defacto, subclass 309 (temporary)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore, located in the Netherlands, processed by Berlin embassy
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): 10/01/2012
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): 10/01/2012
> 
> Date CO assigned: 23/12/2011
> 
> Date visa granted: 14/03/2012
> 
> It takes patience... a LOT of patience.. but it is finally here!!! [/QUOTEhappy for you. your application granted so quick mine nearly 7 mos but still waiting hope i will get it soon tooo.. cheers


----------



## bumpbump

Date of application: 15/03/2012

Nationality: Singaporean

Visa type: Defacto, subclass 820/801

Offshore/onshore: Onshore, Melbourne

Medicals submitted (yes/no): 15/03/2012

Police check submitted (yes/no): AFP 15/03/2012, Singapore no

Date CO assigned: 05/04/2012

Date visa granted: Not yet

I am shocked/speechless that I get assigned a case officer in less than 3 weeks. My partner is so thrilled! However, now that the CO has sent me the necessary request document to process the Singapore police check, I need fingerprints. Earliest available slot is September. Sigh.

To quote the CO: "The police check is the the only outstanding document before I can grant your visa." I'm staying positive


----------



## samnicole




----------



## go tham

Good for you. Congratulaions and welcome!!


----------



## daniel82

Date of application : 28/06/2011

Nationality: Malaysian

Visa type: Defacto, subclass 820/801

Offshore/onshore: Onshore, Melbourne

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): AFP and Malaysia (yes)

Date CO assigned:

Date visa granted: Not yet

I was called to immigration for few times but the officer just told me that my application is still processing ..it will take 9-12 months... the only thing we can do is wait... Wait... and wait (


----------



## Pratty

Congratulations GO THAM, for the rest of us our turn will come.


----------



## Pratty

sorry I meant SAMNICOLE well done.


----------



## nowrabusiness

Wow this is such a good website and this thread is fantastic


----------



## go tham

Daniel82
The waiting is the hardest part. If it helps you at all, there are so many of us out there that miss our loved ones and just want to be a family and move on with our lives. I hope the time goes fast and joy is soon on your face!


----------



## diane1220

Nationality: Filipino
Visa subclass: Spouse (309)- Been together for more than 6years, married for more than two years, have a daugther. (Hope this helps to have a PR instead of TR) *praying*
Date of lodgement: Nov. 4, 2011
Date of acknowledgement by the immi: Nov.8, 2011
Medical: Yes, Nov. 11, follow up: Nov.18
NBI/Federal: Yes, upon lodgement; CO requested a new one last Jan 25, submitted last Feb22.
Assigned to a CO: Not sure, but CO emailed me last JAn25 to ask for addt'l docu
Visa grant: Not yet, still waiting

Fingers crossed. I'm still very hopeful that I'll get mine soon. =) To God be the Glory


----------



## jcr67

Date of application: Feb 7th, 2012

Nationality: French (my hetero partner)

Visa type: de facto partner (820/801)

Offshore/onshore: onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, March 29th.

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application.

Date CO assigned: ??????

Date visa granted: March 30th.


----------



## KrystHell

jcr67 said:


> Date of application: Feb 7th, 2012
> 
> Nationality: French (my hetero partner)
> 
> Visa type: de facto partner (820/801)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: onshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, March 29th.
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application.
> 
> Date CO assigned: ??????
> 
> Date visa granted: March 30th.


Wow that was quick! Felicitations!


----------



## samnicole

Thanks Pratty...


----------



## kimi

daniel82 said:


> Date of application : 28/06/2011
> 
> Nationality: Malaysian
> 
> Visa type: Defacto, subclass 820/801
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore, Melbourne
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): AFP and Malaysia (yes)
> 
> Date CO assigned:
> 
> Date visa granted: Not yet
> 
> I was called to immigration for few times but the officer just told me that my application is still processing ..it will take 9-12 months... the only thing we can do is wait... Wait... and wait (


Wow! takes too long then almost 1 year already....are you on bridging visa A? why is it no CO assign?


----------



## daniel82

kimi said:


> Wow! takes too long then almost 1 year already....are you on bridging visa A? why is it no CO assign?


Yes ..I on bridging visa A ...but anyway the office told me that is a lot of partner application right now and the time frame is about 9 to 12 months ..I not sure about my CO 
Cheers


----------



## catherine

i lodged on 29/3/11 and still at the same situation as you.


daniel82 said:


> Yes ..I on bridging visa A ...but anyway the office told me that is a lot of partner application right now and the time frame is about 9 to 12 months ..I not sure about my CO
> Cheers


----------



## jcr67

catherine said:


> i lodged on 29/3/11 and still at the same situation as you.


Take heart. See earlier. Ours took 7 weeks


----------



## daniel82

catherine said:


> i lodged on 29/3/11 and still at the same situation as you.


Hi Catherine ...did u call to immigration department ? What did they said? Your application is over a year ...


----------



## jhong_gfv

hi! hope someone can enlighten me with regards to my concern. 

Currently my partner is working in New Zealand and last week by request of a prospect employer he went to Australia for an interview and luckily they accepted him. He will be applying 457, and he is considering to include me on his application. Of course his soon new employer knows bout my partner's plan. He's been in New Zealand for 4years now, and just had a 15days vacation last May 2010. We're still not married but I have documents to prove that prior he first left the Philippines last 2008 we are already living together for 1year and 5months and I we still have the original copy of rental agreement. Then after that I moved to my mother's place, together with that was the changing of address of my partner permanent address that will depict on his Tax Identification Number, Medicare, and SSS (Social Security System) as well his police address and Postal ID.... all of it is the same as mine. We also have joint bank account and I was also able to keep some of the western union receipts and only one trip ticket together. and some pictures. 

My questions is... how those everything will undergo? do my partner need to attach those proofs during his lodgment? Is it possible for him to include me during his lodgment while im here in the Philippines? I was gathering all proofs as I can coz initially we are planning to follow him in NZ till the opportunity for OZ came. We both dont have any idea how this thing will go thru. Im hoping someone can give me a preview... thanks in advance and god bless us all


----------



## ch3stones

Date of application: July 5th, 2011

Nationality: Korean

Visa type: Partner Visa: Onshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 820 and 801)

Offshore/onshore: onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application

Date CO assigned: ??????

Date visa granted: April 3rd. 2012 (Partner permanent visa subclass 801)

My partner and I have been living together more than 7 years.


----------



## jcr67

jhong_gfv said:


> hi! hope someone can enlighten me with regards to my concern.
> 
> Currently my partner is working in New Zealand and la


This should probably go in another thread, or your own thread. This sticky is meant for people to share their timeline info. Cheers


----------



## kimi

hey, why is it some people are so lucky? its only one month visa was granted!!! I submitted complete documents, follow the checklist, not a complicated case and true valid relationships....unfair to wait for a year, stressful one year of waiting. HELP ME GOD!


----------



## tourist in cairns

kimi said:


> hey, why is it some people are so lucky? its only one month visa was granted!!! I submitted complete documents, follow the checklist, not a complicated case and true valid relationships....unfair to wait for a year, stressful one year of waiting. HELP ME GOD!


im waiting too ANd get tired better not to think our application maybe will come earlier dont know i get sick now... i email the CO but still on processs thre are really some CO who are not that nice... lets pray for quicker approval to all of us...


----------



## catherine

every time i called, they said its normal be patient blah blah blah.... last week my partner called, they told him someone is looking at my case processing time should be within a month. 
[QUOTE=daniel82;53156]Hi Catherine ...did u call to immigration department ? What did they said? Your application is over a year ...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Vyktoria

kimi said:


> hey, why is it some people are so lucky? its only one month visa was granted!!! I submitted complete documents, follow the checklist, not a complicated case and true valid relationships....unfair to wait for a year, stressful one year of waiting. HELP ME GOD!


It just depends on the case officer and the office. I've been married to my husband for 7 years (knew him for 2 years prior to that) and have a 3 year old and it took me close to 3 months while someone who had known their boyfriend under two years was granted a PMV in 2 weeks. It depends on work load, a person's character background, and who knows what else. It's hard to not think about it so do what I did and start planning your move! And if you're onshore, you're already there so be happy!


----------



## catherine

Date of application: 29/03/2011 

Nationality: Chinese (partner aussie citizen)

Visa type: 820/801 Partner

Offshore/onshore: Onshore(In person at sydney CBD office)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Aug, 2011

Police check submitted (yes/no):Aug, 2011

Date CO assigned: no idea!

Date visa granted: 5/4/2012


----------



## daniel82

catherine said:


> Date of application: 29/03/2011
> 
> Nationality: Chinese (partner aussie citizen)
> 
> Visa type: 820/801 Partner
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore(In person at sydney CBD office)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Aug, 2011
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no):Aug, 2011
> 
> Date CO assigned: no idea!
> 
> Date visa granted: 5/4/2012


Hi Catherine ..I just confusing that u haven't summit Australia police check but they granted the visa for you ?


----------



## catherine

it must be a bug of this website, i just edited the threat i post ages ago...


daniel82 said:


> Hi Catherine ..I just confusing that u haven't summit Australia police check but they granted the visa for you ?


----------



## go tham

Vyktoria said:


> It just depends on the case officer and the office. I've been married to my husband for 7 years (knew him for 2 years prior to that) and have a 3 year old and it took me close to 3 months while someone who had known their boyfriend under two years was granted a PMV in 2 weeks. It depends on work load, a person's character background, and who knows what else. It's hard to not think about it so do what I did and start planning your move! And if you're onshore, you're already there so be happy!


Vyktoria,
That is a perfect summary of the issue. I think the struggle for most of us is not having control over the timing, process and outcome. Moving forward and making the plans may not move the universe but it sure helps with your sanity


----------



## diane1220

diane1220 said:


> Nationality: Filipino
> Visa subclass: Spouse (309)- Been together for more than 6years, married for more than two years, have a daugther. (Hope this helps to have a PR instead of TR) *praying*
> Date of lodgement: Nov. 4, 2011
> Date of acknowledgement by the immi: Nov.8, 2011
> Medical: Yes, Nov. 11, follow up: Nov.18
> NBI/Federal: Yes, upon lodgement; CO requested a new one last Jan 25, submitted last Feb22.
> Assigned to a CO: Not sure, but CO emailed me last JAn25 to ask for addt'l docu
> Visa grant: Not yet, still waiting
> 
> Fingers crossed. I'm still very hopeful that I'll get mine soon. =) To God be the Glory


Got my visa grant while ago!  To God be the Glory!


----------



## twww

twww said:


> *Date of application:* 15th December 2011
> 
> *Nationality:* Japanese
> 
> *Visa type:* Prospective Marriage Visa (Subclass 300)
> 
> *Offshore/onshore:* Offshore
> 
> *Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes
> 
> *Police check submitted (yes/no):* Yes
> 
> *Date CO assigned:* Never officially assigned
> 
> *Date visa granted: * 16th April 2012


Well, the visa is granted! Totally unexpected. Was thinking that we had at least a couple more months...Not a fan of the overall process. In particular the not knowing at what stage the application was at.

Wasn't asked for additional information or even required for a phone interview.

We can both rest a little easy now and make some concrete plans.


----------



## ree

Congratulation, I know the feeling


----------



## garshey

Date of application: 13th October 2010 

Nationality: Philippines (wife from Cebu)

Visa type: 309 spouse 

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: Never assigned - did not receive notification 

Date visa granted: 8th February 2011

** Anyone who has dealt with the immigration office in Manila will know what i am talking about when i say SEND ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING. Because Philippines is a high risk country, they want to know every move.
I suggest keeping every phone record, every internet (eg Yahoo messenger/Skype etc) chat logs - these must be printable, take a million photos with family, friends, holidays etc. flight tickets and bookings, just load them up. It helped that we internet chatted everyday and sent text messages heaps everyday and phone called to each other often. This made our application so much easier. Also ,- we did twice as much as required - stat declarations (2 required - we did 6 family and 5 friends).
I am 44 and my wife is 19, so it is possible. Good luck to everyone out there, I know everyone says patience, but when you receive notification of approval, there is no better feeling.
We have been in australia now for a year and a bit, and we are working together everyday and life could not be sweeter.
If anyone wants to ask me, just email me. 
Cheers,
Gary.


----------



## kimmington

*Date of application:* March 30, 2012

*Nationality:* Canadian

*Visa type:* Partner visa 820

*Offshore/onshore:* Onshore

*Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes

*Police check submitted (yes/no):* Yes (Canadian and Japanese checks), but the Australian police check was not submitted with the application, although proof that I had applied for it was supplied

*Date CO assigned:* Unknown

*Date visa granted: * April 5, 2012

I just received the notification in the mail today! l I thought that it was a letter informing me who my case officer was, but nope  I had actually just mailed in my Australian Police Check this morning, and this afternoon I got the confirmation haha.

My partner and I went to apply in person, so I'm not sure if that sped things up a bit or not.


----------



## jatin.s.3

twww said:


> Well, the visa is granted! Totally unexpected. Was thinking that we had at least a couple more months...Not a fan of the overall process. In particular the not knowing at what stage the application was at.
> 
> Wasn't asked for additional information or even required for a phone interview.
> 
> We can both rest a little easy now and make some concrete plans.


All The best man.
I have lodged my file on 5th dec 2011.
Still waiting.


----------



## missmullen

*Visa granted after 6.5 months - Pretoria, South Africa.*

Date of application: 27 September 2011

Nationality: Zambian

Visa type: 309 Partner

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Pretoria, South Africa)

Medicals submitted 24 February 2012

Police check submitted 24 February 2012

Date CO assigned: 12 February 2012

Date visa granted: 19 April 2012

Visa granted in 6.5 months, just over the 6 month we were initially advised. So if you're going through Pretoria they seem to be pretty busy but once you get to the point where you have a CO and have provided all the info then things seem to progress quickly from there. My advice - don't expect any quicker than what they advise - it's better to have realisitc expectations than to set yourself up for dissapointment


----------



## Andreea

Date of application: 12 October 2011 

Nationality: Romanian

Visa type: PMV 300 

Offshore/onshore: Offshore Belgrade

Medicals submitted: yes

Police check yes

Date CO assigned: yes

Date visa granted: 19 April 2012

Finally after 6 months and one week of waiting its here!!!! over the moon with hapiness!


----------



## blackbough

*Partner (subclass 820) visa granted!!!*

Hi everyone! My partner (subclass 820) visa has been granted. It took only 6 weeks!!

------------------------------------------------

Date of application: 6 March 2012

Nationality: Low risk country

Visa type: Partner visa (subclass 820)

Offshore/onshore: Onshore (Perth)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): 19 March 2012

Police check submitted (yes/no): 6 March 2012

Date CO assigned: I don't know when. CO has never contacted me.

Date visa granted: 16 April 2012. The notification of grant of a Partner visa was delivered to my place today (19 April 2012). 
__________________

My partner is an Australian citizen and I've studied in Australia for 5 years on student visa. We've been living together for 2 years. When I lodged the application, the officer at DIAC said it would take 9 -12 months. We provided DIAC with enough evidence of our relationship and I think it helped my CO to make a decision quickly.

We proved our relationship is genuine and continuing with a lot of documents. We included a lot of explanations in all documents we submitted, for example, what the documents are for and what the documents indicate, so I guess my CO didn't have to spend his time on figuring out what they were. I believe good explanations are the keys to quick visa process.

This website has helped me a lot with my visa preparation and I am sure you guys will get yours eventually as long as your relationships are genuine and continuing as DIAC always says  Thank you and good luck to you all!!!


----------



## GermanGirl

Date of application: 10 April 2012

Nationality: German

Visa type: Partner 820/801

Offshore/onshore: onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: ?

Date visa granted: 18 April 2012


Wow, got so lucky, only took one week. Yeah!


----------



## purple

GermanGirl said:


> Date of application: 10 April 2012
> 
> Nationality: German
> 
> Visa type: Partner 820/801
> 
> Offshore/onshore: onshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: ?
> 
> Date visa granted: 18 April 2012
> 
> Wow, got so lucky, only took one week. Yeah!


Congrats, that's great news! Which office did you submit your application to?


----------



## GermanGirl

Melbourne


----------



## nycsparow

can someone pls guide me as to the timing of setting a ceremony date as i read somewhere that this date could determine the initial entry date after the pmv is approved. for example - if i wanted to try and be in oz by end of this year 2012 (applying from the usa) what date range should we aim to have the ceremony? end of 2012 or early 2013? will be applying for pmv in july 2012. thanks for any tips and good luck everyone!


----------



## jatin.s.3

Date of application: 6th Dec 2011.

Nationality: Indian

Visa type: Partner Visa (Subclass 309)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes. 17th Feb 2012

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes. 17th Feb 2012

Date CO assigned: 14th Feb 2012

Senior CO assigned: 23rd March 2012.

Date visa granted: 24th April 2012. 

So exited.. All the best to you guys..


----------



## felali

*Visa granted!!!*

We are happy together now. Waited for over one and half years, and through the help of this forum and my attorney Cath Fitch, fitchlegalgroup.com, we managed to get this through. It was hard in the beginning, but we eventually made it!!!!!!!!! Best of luck everyone, and blessings always be yours. Peace!!!!!!!!!:


----------



## felali

*Always*

Date of application: 15-03-2011.

Nationality: Kenyan

Visa type: Partner Visa (Subclass 300)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes. 08-06-2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes. 08-06-2011

Date CO assigned: 29-05-2011

Date visa granted: 03-04-2012

As resilient as the seas, so must your souls never give up. Best of luck everyone. Peace.


----------



## DaybyDay

Andreea said:


> Date of application: 12 October 2011
> 
> Nationality: Romanian
> 
> Visa type: PMV 300
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore Belgrade
> 
> Medicals submitted: yes
> 
> Police check yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: yes
> 
> Date visa granted: 19 April 2012
> 
> Finally after 6 months and one week of waiting its here!!!! over the moon with hapiness!


All the best


----------



## ree

*form 80 for HR*

Any one applied 309 visa through Kenya AHC, please share your time line and how long does it take form 80 clearance


----------



## Ozgirl

KrystHell said:


> Anyone has experience with the Madrid office? The letter i got attached to my Co's email mentioned 5 to 6 months waiting time, but a lot of people from low risk countries seem to have gotten their approved pretty quickly.
> Thanks a lot.


Hello KrystHell,
I think my husband is in the same boat as you. We applied in February. Have you heard anything else from your CO?


----------



## poorstudent83

poorstudent83 said:


> Date of application: 3rd of October 2011
> 
> Nationality: Irish (Australian Partner)
> 
> Visa type: 820/801 (currently on 457)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore - applied in person at Melbourne office
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, front loaded
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Australian police check front loaded, Irish police check sent by mail on Dec 11th 2011
> 
> Date CO assigned: ??
> 
> Date visa granted: 28/04/2012
> 
> Front loaded everything except the Irish Police Check and that damned form 80....form 80 was sent by mail (with a change of address form) on October 11th.
> 
> Called the office last week and was told that no further documentation was required and processing could take up to 12 months  I really hope it's done soon as a I detest my job!!


Called immi on Wednesday - I was advised that current processing times were exactly 12 months...so happy it's finally been granted!!!!


----------



## piedy

Date of application: 7th Nov 2011

Nationality: Colombian

Visa type: spouse visa 309(married)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore, Santiago Chile

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes, 2/12/11

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application

Date CO assigned: 29- 11- 11

Date visa granted- 26th April, 2012

cant believe i got it. Im so happy. 5 months it took. To everyone who is still waitin, just have to be paticant it will come


----------



## Ozgirl

Date of application: 20th February 2012

Nationality: I'm Aussie, hubby is French.

Visa type: spouse visa 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore from Madrid office

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes on 24th February 2012

Police check submitted: yes with application

Date CO assigned: 20th February 2012

Date visa granted: still waiting, but was told that the office is processing visas from June/July 2011 which means about ten months wait. I really hope thats not the case!


----------



## emanous

*Prospective Marriage Vis*

Hello all 
Please quick question....

I am waiting my visa from 11 months and 8 days till now no response
they told me still on security check will it take 1 year or more ?
I am Palestinian My fiance is Australian

thanks 
Application Date on 22 May 2011 in Dubai
Medical: 8 August 2011
Visa granted: waiting i Hope soon because till now we postponed the wedding 3 times


----------



## darrylbulger

Halo Piedy ,I just read your success being granted your visa , my fiance is from Pereira , Colombia , her prospective marriage visa was sent to Chile in march ,we were assigned a case offier one week after ir was recieved ,they ask for a ( free to marry ) document which has been done also the health checks which were done back in March . we did our visa through an immigration lawyer ,did you do that ? we want to get married in September . We are hoping because our visa application was rock solid that it may be approved quickly (few months) , even though I have been to colombia twice and have known each other for over two years now it is hard to have a long distance relationship . Did you experiance any real dramas with the Embassy in Chile ? did they interview you and how ? ,if you can offer any constructive advise as to what we may be in for please let me know . All the very best to you and your husband ,kind regards Darryl


----------



## piedy

darrylbulger said:


> Halo Piedy ,I just read your success being granted your visa , my fiance is from Pereira , Colombia , her prospective marriage visa was sent to Chile in march ,we were assigned a case offier one week after ir was recieved ,they ask for a ( free to marry ) document which has been done also the health checks which were done back in March . we did our visa through an immigration lawyer ,did you do that ? we want to get married in September . We are hoping because our visa application was rock solid that it may be approved quickly (few months) , even though I have been to colombia twice and have known each other for over two years now it is hard to have a long distance relationship . Did you experiance any real dramas with the Embassy in Chile ? did they interview you and how ? ,if you can offer any constructive advise as to what we may be in for please let me know . All the very best to you and your husband ,kind regards Darryl


Hey Darryl,
my visa was abit different from yours as we were already married when we applied but we didint have any dramas from them. They only asked for the medicals. No interview was needed. We also did the visa application ourselves. We didnt use anybody. We just sent the things that were on the checklist from the website.
Only advise is just be patciant. I know its hard but i kept thinking it wasnt going to come but it did. Please let me know if you have any other questions


----------



## Migz25

Date of application: Nov 08 2011

Nationality: Filipino

Visa type: Partner 300 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: No idea, but they have asked for additional documents

Date visa granted: Still waiting


On the fifth month now and still waiting


----------



## tourist in cairns

Got an email today from my CO i thought it was a visa already lol. but not she asking my son passport detailis is that mean were getting near to the Visa thing hope get the visa soon near 8 mos of waiting..


----------



## Lyn0209

Date of Application: 23 Feb 2012

Nationality: American (Partner - Australian PR)

Visa type: 820/801 - same sex (WHV expires 23 April 2012)

Offshore/onshore: Onshore - by post to Sydney Office

Acknowledgment and Grant of Bridging Visa A: 24 Feb 2012 (with 6 month work rule)

Request to waive work restriction: 28 Feb 2012

Waived work restriction: 29 Feb 2012

Medicals submitted (yes/no): done 10 Mar 2012 in Medibank Sydney 

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes (AFP, FBI & NBI)

Date CO assigned: ??

Date visa granted: 26 Apr 2012

Please take note that my partner went home before her WHV expires (28 Mar - 20 April). We rang the immigration when she got back and advised us to go to the office. We fill up the Form 1005 there to activate her Bridging Visa. Fortunately, instead of activating the bridging visa, they grant the 820 visa.


----------



## tourist in cairns

Hey guys at lasy we got our visa just thsi afternoon after i passed my son passport detail the waiitng game is over thnak you so much ohh lord


----------



## tourist in cairns

any experience for passport stamping how long it takes? thank you guys


----------



## Pratty

Andreea said:


> Date of application: 12 October 2011
> 
> Nationality: Romanian
> 
> Visa type: PMV 300
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore Belgrade
> 
> Medicals submitted: yes
> 
> Police check yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: yes
> 
> Date visa granted: 19 April 2012
> 
> Finally after 6 months and one week of waiting its here!!!! over the moon with hapiness!


Well done ,congratulations.My wife and I attended the Belgrade office on the 19/04 for our interview. She was the only one interviewed, I was asked to join in at the end to be informed of what had happened and the expected timeline from then (another 2 to 6 months) but it was all very positive. I have had to return to Aus (work) ,,,,and now I guess the painfull wait begins. My wife is Romanian. Well done again


----------



## Oscar-lia

Hey GermanGirl,

My partner is also german and she was wondering did you get a police check from Germany also? Or just the Australian one?

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!

John


----------



## dreams-n-stars

Just crossed the 15 months mark - onshore in Brisbane. If it takes much longer, they might as well grant me a straight permanent visa...


----------



## arsal

Date of application:12march 2011

Nationality: Pakistani

Visa type:309

Offshore/onshore: offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no):

Police check submitted (yes/no):yes

Date CO assigned:31march2011

Date visa granted: 2may 2012

after 13 months of wait,THANX GOD,goodluck to everyone who are waiting.


----------



## Migration Mantra

Is this possible that you can get your partner visa on the spot???
wow you lucky. I thought you have to post your application.
thx 
viren


----------



## bma

dreams-n-stars said:


> Just crossed the 15 months mark - onshore in Brisbane. If it takes much longer, they might as well grant me a straight permanent visa...


I can't believe you're still waiting, that's crazy... Good luck!


----------



## Zamaussie

missmullen said:


> Date of application: 27 September 2011
> 
> Nationality: Zambian
> 
> Visa type: 309 Partner
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Pretoria, South Africa)
> 
> Medicals submitted 24 February 2012
> 
> Police check submitted 24 February 2012
> 
> Date CO assigned: 12 February 2012
> 
> Date visa granted: 19 April 2012
> 
> Visa granted in 6.5 months, just over the 6 month we were initially advised. So if you're going through Pretoria they seem to be pretty busy but once you get to the point where you have a CO and have provided all the info then things seem to progress quickly from there. My advice - don't expect any quicker than what they advise - it's better to have realisitc expectations than to set yourself up for dissapointment


Hi Missmullen,
This is quite encouraging for us who have also applied through Pretoria.
Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## garyh

*partner visa - indonesia*

Date of application: 21 September 2011, lodged in Jakarta

Nationality: Australian (me); Indonesian (partner)

Visa type: Partner (provisional 309) and Partner (Migrant 100)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore in Jakarta

Medicals submitted (yes/no): At time of application, although there was a mix-up for a while because our case officer couldn't find them.

Police check submitted (yes/no): At time of application, although we then had to get checks for her dependant sons (who were not on the application). My fault as I didn't think they would need police clearances as they were not immigrating.

Date CO assigned: 5 October 2011

Phone interview: 19 October 2011

Supplementary questions asked: 20 October 2011 - there were a few stuff-ups made on our application (last name for one of my partners son's and his date of birth), but all cleared up within a week.

Date visa granted: 11 April 2012, although our case officer told us at the beginning of December 2011 that she was confident the visa would be granted. Apparently it took so long for the formal grant because we were in a queue and simply had to wait our turn for formal processing. They just kept telling us that, as per their website, there was a processing time of up to 7 months - they were right!! Fortunately we had 2 lots of 6 months holiday visa in the interim - the 1st in the 6 months prior to the application and the 2nd granted shortly after the application was lodged. Just before the 2nd holiday visa ended I told the CO we were coming to Indonesia because my partner had to leave and we didn't want to apply for a 3rd one. She told us to call her as soon as we landed in Jakarta and she would speak to her boss. The visa was granted the day after we called her!

My sincere thanks to everyone in this forum for all the practical advice and tips, although for any new readers please don't stress too much (like I did) when you read the 'horror' stories of some posters. If I can add some advice, don't panic and just make sure your application is complete and provides all the necessary information. My relationship with my partner was long distance at the start and some of the '12 month relationship' was broken up by several month long periods while we were apart. The longest continuous time we were together was 6 months on a holiday visa just prior to lodging the application. We didn't include 100's of pictures or anything of that nature, we just made sure we provided proof on all the points they asked for (including skype records showing all the phone calls while we were apart).

My partner is in Indonesia tying up loose ends but I am off to Jakarta next weekend to pick up the gorgeous thing and bring her back here. Yippee!!!!


----------



## go tham

felali said:


> Date of application: 15-03-2011.
> 
> Nationality: Kenyan
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa (Subclass 300)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes. 08-06-2011
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes. 08-06-2011
> 
> Date CO assigned: 29-05-2011
> 
> Date visa granted: 03-04-2012
> 
> As resilient as the seas, so must your souls never give up. Best of luck everyone. Peace.


Wonderful... and so is your philosophy. Be well in the world


----------



## go tham

me neither, such tenacity!


----------



## KrystHell

Hi guys,

My partner just had a motorbike accident... He's going to be bedridden for a few weeks.

DO you reckon it's worth mentioning to immigration? He has his sister in Sydney but will need help with pretty much everything... I just wish I could be there for him


----------



## rufa

KrystHell said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My partner just had a motorbike accident... He's going to be bedridden for a few weeks.
> 
> DO you reckon it's worth mentioning to immigration? He has his sister in Sydney but will need help with pretty much everything... I just wish I could be there for him


Omg krysthell i am so sorry.

You can always give it a go. I would suggest you called them to give this information instead of emailing them. I guess over the phone it's easier to explain and hopefully the will understand.

Hope your partner gets well soon.


----------



## go tham

KrystHell said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My partner just had a motorbike accident... He's going to be bedridden for a few weeks.
> 
> DO you reckon it's worth mentioning to immigration? He has his sister in Sydney but will need help with pretty much everything... I just wish I could be there for him


So sorry to hear that. It is hard to be apart when you are so wanting to be together. I think it is worth mentioning to the CO and hope for some compassionate treatment but just be prepared for that not to affect the speed. Even their own materials address the fact that, by their nature, all partner visas come with compassionate needs, so being moved up in the queue does not depend so much on caring CO's ( of which there are many) but the system itself is just not wired for exceptions.
I wish you well and speedy recovery for your love


----------



## KrystHell

go tham said:


> So sorry to hear that. It is hard to be apart when you are so wanting to be together. I think it is worth mentioning to the CO and hope for some compassionate treatment but just be prepared for that not to affect the speed. Even their own materials address the fact that, by their nature, all partner visas come with compassionate needs, so being moved up in the queue does not depend so much on caring CO's ( of which there are many) but the system itself is just not wired for exceptions.
> I wish you well and speedy recovery for your love


Oh I doubt it'll make any difference but I will call them first thing in the morning tomorrow. My partner had an operation and he's now going to be on crutches for about 12 weeks + physio etc... He's going to need someone to help with pretty much everything. They said it's going to take him a while to be back on track 100%.

He really does need me now. I've asked his boss to email me the doctor's certificate etc so I can send them to Immi too. I just don't put too much hope into this, but it's worth the try :-/


----------



## Ozgirl

KrystHell said:


> Oh I doubt it'll make any difference but I will call them first thing in the morning tomorrow. My partner had an operation and he's now going to be on crutches for about 12 weeks + physio etc... He's going to need someone to help with pretty much everything. They said it's going to take him a while to be back on track 100%.
> 
> He really does need me now. I've asked his boss to email me the doctor's certificate etc so I can send them to Immi too. I just don't put too much hope into this, but it's worth the try :-/


Hi KrystHell, 
It must be awful being away while he is hurt and needs someone to look after him. If you were granted the visa quickly, would you be able to fly over to oz ASAP? I think it's definitely worth a call to immi. Good luck! And let us know what happens.


----------



## KrystHell

Ozgirl said:


> Hi KrystHell,
> It must be awful being away while he is hurt and needs someone to look after him. If you were granted the visa quickly, would you be able to fly over to oz ASAP? I think it's definitely worth a call to immi. Good luck! And let us know what happens.


I've got the money and all that to fly back. Just not enough to go for a few weeks, fly back to France and go back once the visa is granted.

I'm just hoping they'll review my visa application asap anyway. You never know.

Thanks a lot to you all. I just didn't know what to do and I guess I'm just going to speak to my CO tomorrow and see what she says. Will keep you all posted


----------



## KrystHell

Just spoke to Hollie in Madrid and she said that they're getting a lot of help to process a whole bunch of visa applications at the moment.

She told me I need to send a medical cert and a cover letter which she will then put forward for review. She's really nice, and did say that she can't really do more than this, but it's good to know that she's a real human being and has a heart.

Good luck to everyone who's waiting to hear from Madrid. We're all getting there


----------



## teshie

*Subclass 300 finance visa*

Hi all

I'm an Australian citizen (born in India, granted citizenship via parents at the age of 12)

Currently: 28

Fiance age: 26

We are applying for a Subclass 300 finance visa. She's In India (Pune) and I have just sent all my paperwork (including all printouts of when we met etc etc)

Ours is basically an arranged marriage, met online, liked each other alot, met in person and got engaged.

We don't have any kids, or ever had previously been married or engaged, or are sponsoring anyone else in the visa.

Could anyone hazard a guess on the basis of the above information on how long it will take as currently we have a marriage date of 9th Feb in Brisbane from a celebrant, but we are having the indian traditional marriage in December, and I desperately want her to fly back with me to Australia without any hassles.

Thanks in advance


----------



## bee_knock_knock

*Date of application*:24th April 2012

*Nationality:* Vietnamese

*Visa type*: Partner (Temporary) Subclass 820 and Partner (Residence) Subclass 801

*Offshore/onshore*: Onshore
*
Medicals submitted (yes/no)*: No. I had a health test appointment on 1st May and have not received the results back from Medibank yet but my temporary visa is already granted. In the grant letter I received, the CO did not mention my health test but I will probably send the results in later anyway so they can add it to my application for future ref when they assess the 2nd stage permanent visa.
*
Police check submitted (yes/no)*: Yes
*
Date CO assigned:* I wasn't notified if a CO was assigned, I only received a confirmation email that my application has been received.

*Date visa granted: *Partner (Temporary) Visa - 5th May 2012

I am still over the moon that my temporary partner visa was granted in such a short time. I've heard from many sources that applicants from high risk countries usually take much longer but obviously that's not always the case. If your application is complete (I was told by the officer who took in my application that having the Police Check done before hand is very important) and have sufficient supporting evidence the assessment time could be much shorter.

Best of luck to anyone who's still waiting for the decision on their visa =)


----------



## honeytree

honeytree said:


> Date of application: 9th August 2011
> 
> Nationality: FRENCH - sponsor: AU citizen
> 
> Visa type: 820
> 
> Offshore/onshore: ONSHORE SYDNEY OFFICE (DOWNSTAIRS : they refused to let us apply with a consultant upstairs,  although I know someone personnally - who did it last week in person + immigration consultant lady we saw the previous friday on level 2 confirmed us we could apply in person with her )
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): YES with application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): YES, with application: France, UK, NZ, AFP + form 80
> 
> Date payment taken: 16th of August 2011 / Reception of "Acknowledgement of partner visa Application" on 18th of August 2011, mentionning an average processing time of 9 month.
> 
> Date CO assigned: Waiting
> 
> Date visa granted: Waiting


Approved! Exactly 9 month after application. Their estimation of the waiting time was accurate.

Found out on Vevo but I haven't received any confirmation from immi.
As for most people I Have not been contacted at All during the process.

Feeling at peace now...one less thing to worry about.

Good luck to every one who is waiting! All the best.


----------



## ausfrench

Hi, can anyone advise how long it should take before you are assigned a case officer at London ahc for a pmv application? It has been 2 months and 2 weeks now and still no co assigned. Is that normal?


----------



## KrystHell

ausfrench said:


> Hi, can anyone advise how long it should take before you are assigned a case officer at London ahc for a pmv application? It has been 2 months and 2 weeks now and still no co assigned. Is that normal?


Apparently you won't necessarily be advised whether you have a CO or not.

You can always call them and find out if you do have a CO though.

Did you receive a receipt of payment from Immigration? I know when I received mine from Madrid, there was a letter asking for a couple of documents I hadn't sent at the time. I'm thinking if you didn't receive anything it's either because they have everything they need and/or because they haven't had the chance to look at your file just yet.


----------



## ausfrench

Thanks for the reply. I did receive notice of receipt on 24th feb and have not heard anything since. I am hoping they contact shortly to request medicals because the government website says not to do medicals until requested


----------



## KrystHell

ausfrench said:


> Thanks for the reply. I did receive notice of receipt on 24th feb and have not heard anything since. I am hoping they contact shortly to request medicals because the government website says not to do medicals until requested


If I were you I'd try and call so I can get the letter requesting medicals and whatever else they require you to do.

I know I sent my medicals through straight away because it was easier for me and they didn't mind at all.

You might want to speak to immi and ask if you can book an appointment. If you have the letter you should have your case number, which means you can quote it when booking the appointment. The sooner the better if you ask me.

At least you get everything out of the way and can concentrate on other things, waiting for the final response.


----------



## ausfrench

Good advice. I will call tonight. Thanks


----------



## ahsanbukhari

dear actually i m from pakistan i want take some information i m married person and my wife apply study visa in australia and m her secound applicant {spouse{ i have not done ielts bt my wife had done ielts and take 6 bands .can i apply with her??? i just need correct information


----------



## ahsanbukhari

if u people help me i shall be very thankfull to you bro


----------



## Jewlleeah

Jewlleeah said:


> Date of application: Dec 7 2011
> 
> Nationality: Canadian
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa (Defacto) 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Ottawa
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, Submitted January 19 2012
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, Submitted with initial application
> 
> Date CO assigned: Unsure.. I believe when our visa was received by Ottawa Dec 7 2011
> 
> Date visa granted: Waiting..
> 
> We are 3.5 months in and hoping to be back in Aus by June!!


Sent our tax returns for 2011 to Ottawa the other week, stating "common-law". Thought it wouldn't hurt even though they didn't request them. Got a standard e-mail saying they received them and processing times are still 5-12 months. Really hope it gets approved soon, we just past our 5 month mark!!


----------



## Kri-stinaa

Date of application: April 30th

Nationality: Swedish 

Visa type: Partner Visa (Defacto) 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Berlin

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, With application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, Submitted with application

Date CO assigned: May 14th

Date visa granted: not yet

Got my CO today, two weeks after they received the application. He asked for photocopies of my partners visa for England and when I wish to travel to Australia to assist with their planning.


----------



## madeltalastas

Date of application: 15 March 2012
Nationality: Filipino
Visa type: Subclass 300
Offshore/onshore: offshore
Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes
Police check submitted (yes/no): yes
Date CO assigned: still waiting
Date visa granted: still waiting

as of 15March2012 the Visa and Immigration Office is processing/assessing/allocating applications lodged 12 January 2012

Patience is a virtue.


----------



## honest

*visa granted!*

Just found out yesterday that my partner's visa has been granted!! After 6 months waiting and nearly a year planning and gathering evidence! We are ecstatic! So I thought I'd post the timeline for anyone applying from Argentina.

Date of application: 21 Nov 2011

Nationality: Argentina

Visa type: 309/100 Partner visa

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, 14 Jan 2012

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, 14 Jan 2012

Date CO assigned: 5 Dec 2011

Email received from CO saying that our application was "decision ready": 8 March 2012

Interview: None!!

Date visa granted: 14 May 2012!!!!


----------



## rufa

honest said:


> Just found out yesterday that my partner's visa has been granted!! After 6 months waiting and nearly a year planning and gathering evidence! We are ecstatic! So I thought I'd post the timeline for anyone applying from Argentina.
> 
> Date of application: 21 Nov 2011
> 
> Nationality: Argentina
> 
> Visa type: 309/100 Partner visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, 14 Jan 2012
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, 14 Jan 2012
> 
> Date CO assigned: 5 Dec 2011
> 
> Email received from CO saying that our application was "decision ready": 8 March 2012
> 
> Interview: None!!
> 
> Date visa granted: 14 May 2012!!!!


Congratulations! Time too plan the trip


----------



## 18302

Date of application: 10 May 2012
Nationality: Indonesian
Visa type: 300 Prospective Marriage
Offshore/onshore: Offshore
Medicals submitted (yes/no): Not yet, Embassy will request soon
Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
Date CO assigned: still waiting
Interview: not yet
Date visa granted: not yet

Just in the first stages of it, and have been told to expect contact from a case officer within 12 weeks. AVAC did call my fiance to tell her that they had received the application and they also emailed her a letter with a file number (different to the actual visa application number).


----------



## Ezza

Date of application: 13th January 2012

Nationality: Australian/UK citizen

Visa type: Partner Visa (Subclass 309)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no):Submitted 11th May

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: Received letter requesting health checks early May

Date visa granted: Not yet

Applying from: Auckland, NZ


----------



## KrystHell

My visa was granted today... I'm just so happy and I don't think I realise what just happened. 

Thank you everyone for all the help you provided my partner and I with since we started this long process. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## rufa

KrystHell said:


> My visa was granted today... I'm just so happy and I don't think I realise what just happened.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all the help you provided my partner and I with since we started this long process. Good luck to all of you.


OMG!!!!!

I am so happy for you!!!!! that is great news i knew they would look in to it.

All the best


----------



## Zamaussie

KrystHell said:


> My visa was granted today... I'm just so happy and I don't think I realise what just happened.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all the help you provided my partner and I with since we started this long process. Good luck to all of you.


Congrats !!!!! that was a quick one


----------



## Ezza

Date of application: 13th January 2012

Nationality: Australian/UK citizen

Visa type: Partner Visa (Subclass 309)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no):Submitted 11th May

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: Received letter requesting health checks early May

Date visa granted: 15th May 2012

Applying from: Auckland, NZ

Happy news for us. Flights booked for 13th June. Now we just have to pack up all our stuff and if the house sells before we go it would be the icing on the cake.


----------



## wwfl6862

Hi! My date of lodgement is 10 Jan 12 (Auckland branch)- haven't heard anything. hearing your story is encouraging! Were you also told 6-12 month wait? Congrats to you! How exciting
This message is for Ezza. Thanks!


----------



## Ezza

wwfl6862 said:


> Hi! My date of lodgement is 10 Jan 12 (Auckland branch)- haven't heard anything. hearing your story is encouraging! Were you also told 6-12 month wait? Did you submit medicals with your application in January? I'm waiting on a case officer to tell me to submit medicals, do you think that's a good idea? Congrats to you! How exciting
> This message is for Ezza. Thanks!


I found the AVAC (TTS Services) understaffed and mostly unhelpful. They did say at the time of application that the standard time frame is 6-12 months. 
Any time I tried to phone them for information, they never answered the phone, nor returned messages. I phoned at least 5 times in three weeks to find out about advising the dept of change in details. Eventually I emailed them complaining about the service and someone phoned me.

Around the same time we received a request for our health checks which we hadn't submitted at the time of application. I'd thought it best not to because they need to be quite current and if you end up waiting 12 months for a visa you may need to get more health checks. It's costly.

Yes, I'd wait to hear from your case officer to get the health checks. In our case the health checks were the last step and once they were done and submitted, we heard back from the case officer within a week. We now just have to take the passports in for validation of the visa.

Good luck. I hope it's soon for you too.


----------



## wwfl6862

Ezza said:


> I found the AVAC (TTS Services) understaffed and mostly unhelpful. They did say at the time of application that the standard time frame is 6-12 months.
> Any time I tried to phone them for information, they never answered the phone, nor returned messages. I phoned at least 5 times in three weeks to find out about advising the dept of change in details. Eventually I emailed them complaining about the service and someone phoned me.
> 
> Around the same time we received a request for our health checks which we hadn't submitted at the time of application. I'd thought it best not to because they need to be quite current and if you end up waiting 12 months for a visa you may need to get more health checks. It's costly.
> 
> Yes, I'd wait to hear from your case officer to get the health checks. In our case the health checks were the last step and once they were done and submitted, we heard back from the case officer within a week. We now just have to take the passports in for validation of the visa.
> 
> Good luck. I hope it's soon for you too.


thank you so much - very useful info. I'm going to try ringing today as they haven't responded to my email of last week. Fingers crossed! Best of luck for your future.


----------



## Mimosa

Date of application: 27 Feb 2012

Nationality: Singaporean 

Visa type: Partner Visa (Defacto) 820

Offshore/onshore: Onshore-Melbourne

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, With application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Submitted around 1st/2nd May 2012

Date CO assigned: None

Date visa granted: 3 May 2012

27 Feb 2012- Submit Visa Application and received BVA
5 March 2012- Request for BVB and remove work restriction from previous ETA visa condition. Got Approved Instantly.
2 May 2012- Send In Police Check.
3 May 2012 - Call DIAC to check if they have received my police checks. Also asked them if they have assigned case officer, replied " it will take at least 9 months to process the visa, you are still in the Queue"
7 May 2012 - Received letter from DIAC dated 3 May, informing that my Partner Visa has been GRANTED.


----------



## handyman

Lots of positive news in the week, I will be happy to see more people getting their visas approved in the near future, 
Submitted my application on 28/02/12
Patiently waiting


----------



## RF3

*PMV processing time*

Date of application: 28 March 2012

Nationality: Sri Lankan

Visa type: PMV 300

Date CO assigned: Waiting

Date visa granted: Waiting

Does anyone know how long it will take for a case officer to be assigned? thanks.


----------



## handyman

Hi RF3

My shallow knowledge and reading through threds on this forum tells me that depending on the country office you submitted your Visa Application from, it might take at least a day and in some cases you might even get GRANTED your VISA without knowing whether you had a Case Officer.
In summary I think that everyone gets a Case Officer, when? I don't know, do they tell you when you get one? Looks like it depends on country embassy handling your application.
Good luck with your application


----------



## Zamaussie

handyman said:


> Hi RF3
> 
> My shallow knowledge and reading through threds on this forum tells me that depending on the country office you submitted your Visa Application from, it might take at least a day and in some cases you might even get GRANTED your VISA without knowing whether you had a Case Officer.
> In summary I think that everyone gets a Case Officer, when? I don't know, do they tell you when you get one? Looks like it depends on country embassy handling your application.
> Good luck with your application


 I Agree with handyman !


----------



## ahmadikram

Dear All,

Recently I have got the 176 visa grant notification , as I'm originally from Pakistan and currently working/living in Salalah, Sultanate of Oman, I shall appreciate if anybody could answer my following queries .
1- What is the process of Labeling Australian Visa through VFS ?
2- What are the document requirements ?
3- How much time does it take to complete the process ?
4- What is the fee associated to that process, ( There are four passports to be labeled) and how to pay the fee ?
5- I will go back to Pakistan during July so what way is recommended ? Apply visa labeling through VFS Oman or directly to Australian High Commission in Islamabad, Pakistan

thanks


----------



## handyman

Hi Ahmadikram,

Congratulations on your success, its a great achievement on this forum.

With regards to your questions, my opinion is you get your VISA labels through the same process you submitted your application, unless if advised otherwise in the letter they sent you(VISA GRANT NOTIFICATION)

Therefore, my advise will be to either email or phone the VFS .They at VFS should me more than happy to assist you  

Once again congratualations on your success and all the best for the future


----------



## darrylbulger

Hello Piedy my fiance is from Pereira, Colombia , her visa application is in the Embassy in Chile ,we have a case officer assigned . they recently ask for a free to marry document ,everything else is there heath checks ,police checks ete . my fiance is very nervious about being interview mainly because she is scared she will give the wrong answer to a question ,what questions did you experiance ,could you please tell us . We want to marry in September 2012 . congrats on your approval !!


----------



## herve06

KrystHell said:


> My visa was granted today... I'm just so happy and I don't think I realise what just happened.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all the help you provided my partner and I with since we started this long process. Good luck to all of you.


That's really great!
My bf submitted his application via Madrid since January and we are still waiting for the approval. His CO is also Hollie.The waiting process is so long and it's driving me crazy being apart for so long 
Did you call them regularly to follow up on status? We are worried that if we call them regularly and they may not like it and put our application right at the bottom.


----------



## trev2912

Hi

Just thought I would post up the timeline for my fiance's visa.

We received a call from the embassy yesterday saying that our application for PMV 300 had been approved.

Our application was received at the Australian embassy in Tehran (Iran) on the 19th of February 2012 and my fiance was asked by our C.O. to submit her medicals, which she did virtually immediately. 

We were told the 'average processing time' was 12 months, so we were both very surprised yesterday.


----------



## Zamaussie

trev2912 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just thought I would post up the timeline for my fiance's visa.
> 
> We received a call from the embassy yesterday saying that our application for PMV 300 had been approved.
> 
> Our application was received at the Australian embassy in Tehran (Iran) on the 19th of February 2012 and my fiance was asked by our C.O. to submit her medicals, which she did virtually immediately.
> 
> We were told the 'average processing time' was 12 months, so we were both very surprised yesterday.


Congratulations !!
It seems the average processing times in all countries is 6 months, from what i have seen on this forum.
lodged our PMV via Pretoria and its 3 months past still waiting !


----------



## trev2912

Thanks Zamaussie.

I've been reading these forums for over one year now and its been very helpful.

We had heard of 6 months for a processing time but never would have thought that it would be approved in just 3 months.

We put together a very comprehensive application and followed the checklist.

All the best of luck to you and everyone waiting.


----------



## Zamaussie

trev2912 said:


> Thanks Zamaussie.
> 
> I've been reading these forums for over one year now and its been very helpful.
> 
> We had heard of 6 months for a processing time but never would have thought that it would be approved in just 3 months.
> 
> We put together a very comprehensive application and followed the checklist.
> 
> All the best of luck to you and everyone waiting.


How long did it take for your CO to be assigned?


----------



## trev2912

The embassy contacted my fiance once they received our application and asked her to do her medicals.

The lady who contacted her was our C.O.

So from what we understand, we had a C.O. from the beginning. We were keen to know if we had a C.O. assigned so we asked them and they said that the lady who requested the medicals was the one.


----------



## Jewlleeah

Jewlleeah said:


> Date of application: Dec 7 2011
> 
> Nationality: Canadian
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa (Defacto) 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Ottawa
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, Submitted January 19 2012
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, Submitted with initial application
> 
> Date CO assigned: Unsure.. I believe when our visa was received by Ottawa Dec 7 2011
> 
> Date visa granted: Waiting..
> 
> We are 3.5 months in and hoping to be back in Aus by June!!


Got a call from our case officer on Thursday. She said she is confident to grant us the temporary visa. She also requested a few extra documents which we will try and have sent out by next week. Was told to expect the grant July-August. So happy to hear some good news!


----------



## Guest

Hi all,

My wife and I have been married since 2009. She was on a tourist visa soon after we married as I was not a permanent resident yet. She later moved on to her student visa and now I am a resident and she has finally applied for her spouse visa onshore on April 2012. And now we got a letter saying that she has been allocated a case officer. They have asked for evidence showing that we were living together currently during her provisional visa or evidence showing we were together since my wife arrived in Australia in 2009, to obtain the permanent visa without the waiting period. Meanwhile in March this year, at the request of my case officer, for my residency, I was asked to submit all of my wife's documents including her medicals!

Now my query is:

1: What do they mean by evidence we were together in Australia? Is a rental agreement and utility bill enough?

2: Also, will she have to redo her medicals and police clearance?

3: Can someone please shed some light on what the case officer means by, "to obtain the permanent visa without the waiting period"??

Appreciate your help on this, thanks.


----------



## Chrissiebean

*Timeline*

Nationality: USA/Canada

Visa Type: working holiday 462 to Defacto Partner subclass 820

Onshore/Offshore: Onshore

Medicals submitted: submitted with initial application on 15/05/2012

Police Checks: submitted with initial application on 15/05/2012

Date CO assigned: Not even sure if we got one!

Date visa granted: 28/05/2012

wait time: Less than 2 weeks! Unbelievable!!!!!!


----------



## fijistee

Date of application:

Nationality: Fijian

Visa type: 300 PMV (Submitted 16th April 2012)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes- Monday 30th April

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes- Monday 14th May

Date CO assigned: 26th April 2012

Date visa granted: Still waiting although we needed to submit a single status certificate for my partner which we had accidentally left out of the initial application. This was done on Wednesday 23rd May. Fingers crossed!


----------



## IMkddj

anandp9 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My wife and I have been married since 2009. She was on a tourist visa soon after we married as I was not a permanent resident yet. She later moved on to her student visa and now I am a resident and she has finally applied for her spouse visa onshore on April 2012. And now we got a letter saying that she has been allocated a case officer. They have asked for evidence showing that we were living together currently during her provisional visa or evidence showing we were together since my wife arrived in Australia in 2009, to obtain the permanent visa without the waiting period. Meanwhile in March this year, at the request of my case officer, for my residency, I was asked to submit all of my wife's documents including her medicals!
> 
> Now my query is:
> 
> 1: What do they mean by evidence we were together in Australia? Is a rental agreement and utility bill enough?
> 
> 2: Also, will she have to redo her medicals and police clearance?
> 
> 3: Can someone please shed some light on what the case officer means by, "to obtain the permanent visa without the waiting period"??
> 
> Appreciate your help on this, thanks.


Hello,
You can prove that you and your partner had been to Australia together by supplying evidences such as photos of both of you, with friend(s) or family. Ticket or invitation that you both attended in Australia. Documents showing both of your names, with the same address. If you don't have a document with both of your names on it, at least a proof that shows that you live there. A proof that your partner lives there. Like letter from the bank or utility bill and lease agreement as you said. Those sort of things.

If her police check is already expired or will expire soon, she can obtain another one, just in case the immi. ask for it. With regards to health check I'm not sure. She might need to ask her CO.

Lastly, I think what they mean with this statement "to obtain the permanent visa without the waiting period" is you have to submit the requirements that they're requesting to process your application sooner than you expected. Or sooner than the standard processing time. 
To be more sure, ask your CO or immi.
That's the best way.

Regards,
IMkddj


----------



## dingo144

Chrissiebean said:


> Nationality: USA/Canada
> 
> Visa Type: working holiday 462 to Defacto Partner subclass 820
> 
> Onshore/Offshore: Onshore
> 
> Medicals submitted: submitted with initial application on 15/05/2012
> 
> Police Checks: submitted with initial application on 15/05/2012
> 
> Date CO assigned: Not even sure if we got one!
> 
> Date visa granted: 28/05/2012
> 
> wait time: Less than 2 weeks! Unbelievable!!!!!!


Hi Chrissiebean

First of all congratulations ! That's great!

Just out of curiosity where did you apply and how (in person, mail)???

Cheers


----------



## Chrissiebean

dingo144 said:


> Hi Chrissiebean
> 
> First of all congratulations ! That's great!
> 
> Just out of curiosity where did you apply and how (in person, mail)???
> 
> Cheers


We applied in person at the DIAC office in Melbourne. We applied on the last day of my working holiday visa (exactly 12 months after we began living together) and I was granted a bridging visa on the spot. I checked VEVO every day and today my status changed from Bridging Visa A to 820!
Best of luck!


----------



## Zamaussie

Chrissiebean said:


> Nationality: USA/Canada
> 
> Visa Type: working holiday 462 to Defacto Partner subclass 820
> 
> Onshore/Offshore: Onshore
> 
> Medicals submitted: submitted with initial application on 15/05/2012
> 
> Police Checks: submitted with initial application on 15/05/2012
> 
> Date CO assigned: Not even sure if we got one!
> 
> Date visa granted: 28/05/2012
> 
> wait time: Less than 2 weeks! Unbelievable!!!!!!


Congratulations...This is really Unbelievable


----------



## milen

Guys, 

I soooo wish I get the same luck as all of you!!! 

I'm applying this WEEK!!!

Fingers crossed!!!! 

Milen


----------



## Bongo

Date of application: 17-02-2012

Nationality: Swedish

Visa type: Parnter Visa 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore, Berlin

Medicals submitted (yes/no): 19-04-2012

Police check submitted (yes/no): 17-02-2012

Date CO assigned: 25-03-2012

Date visa granted: *24-05-2012 *

Thanks everybody for posting your information. So much easier to when you know what other people have experienced!!


----------



## Zamaussie

Bongo said:


> Date of application: 17-02-2012
> 
> Nationality: Swedish
> 
> Visa type: Parnter Visa 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore, Berlin
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): 19-04-2012
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): 17-02-2012
> 
> Date CO assigned: 25-03-2012
> 
> Date visa granted: *24-05-2012 *
> 
> Thanks everybody for posting your information. So much easier to when you know what other people have experienced!!


Congrats !!!! Bongo
Its gives some of us hope as we lodged in the same month as yours.


----------



## Bongo

*Thanx*



Zamaussie said:


> Congrats !!!! Bongo
> Its gives some of us hope as we lodged in the same month as yours.


Thanx! Hang in there and keep calling them once in a while...


----------



## domo

Date of application: 15th May 2012 

Nationality: Chinese

Visa type: 820/801 Partner Visa

Offshore/onshore: onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application


Date of Acknowledgement: 18th May 2012

Date CO assigned: unsure

Date visa granted: 23rd May 2012


----------



## Bongo

*Congratulations!!!*



domo said:


> Date of application: 15th May 2012
> 
> Nationality: Chinese
> 
> Visa type: 820/801 Partner Visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: onshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> 
> Date of Acknowledgement: 18th May 2012
> 
> Date CO assigned: unsure
> 
> Date visa granted: 23rd May 2012


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Pratty

Love a quick decision,,,, good luck, we'll done


----------



## Zamaussie

domo said:


> Date of application: 15th May 2012
> 
> Nationality: Chinese
> 
> Visa type: 820/801 Partner Visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: onshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> 
> Date of Acknowledgement: 18th May 2012
> 
> Date CO assigned: unsure
> 
> Date visa granted: 23rd May 2012


Congratulations !!!


----------



## ccpro

Date of application: 25/8/2011
Nationality: Chinese
Visa type: 820/801
Onshore/offshore: onshore - Perth
Medical/ police check submitted: 25/8/2011
Hong Kong police check submitted: 11/3/2012

Date of acknowledgement: 29/8/2011
CO assigned: 29/8/2011
Visa granted: 22/5/2012

Three days before reaching 9 months. What a long wait. It took so long I think that's because I couldn't submit hk police check without the co's request which held up lots of things. Always good to submit the complete application if you can. Good luck to everyone else


----------



## darkangel

Date of application: 8th May 2012 

Nationality: british

Visa type: 820/801 Partner Visa

Offshore/onshore: onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application


Date of Acknowledgement: 9th May 2012

Date CO assigned: unsure

Date visa granted: waiting


----------



## Noleen

Hello everyone, 

Just found this website yesterday and found a lot of useful information. 

I'm thinking to apply for 820 at Sydney recently. I have been study in Australia for about 3 years as an international student and my boyfriend is an Australian citizen. Just have some questions about the visa 820. First, the process time is very different from people to people, the main reason for this is the application city or the material that they prepared? Second, my student visa expires next year, after I send in the application of 820, will I get a bridge visa or still under my current student visa? Do I have to finish my current study before 820 is granted?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ccpro

Noleen said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just found this website yesterday and found a lot of useful information.
> 
> I'm thinking to apply for 820 at Sydney recently. I have been study in Australia for about 3 years as an international student and my boyfriend is an Australian citizen. Just have some questions about the visa 820. First, the process time is very different from people to people, the main reason for this is the application city or the material that they prepared? Second, my student visa expires next year, after I send in the application of 820, will I get a bridge visa or still under my current student visa? Do I have to finish my current study before 820 is granted?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


the processing time does vary from case to case not because of the place you apply in australia but because whether you have a complicated case or 'decision ready' case. if you meet all of the requirnments of the visa and have all the documents ready to prove your realationship is true and vaild, you should have the visa granted quicker.

when you apply the 820/801 onshore you will be granted bridging visa A automatically. the BVA will allow you to stay in australia with the same conditions as your previous visa, in your case it will be the conditions of your student visa. i think u can keep studying but you have to adivse the immi as your circumstance will be changed. call up the immi for more immi on that. good luck!


----------



## tokai86

Iam preparing my application. Its really stressful n annoying. I fell wanna cry!!! We never thought it needs tons of document. We didnt keep anything!,


----------



## fmikael

tokai86 said:


> Iam preparing my application. Its really stressful n annoying. I fell wanna cry!!! We never thought it needs tons of document. We didnt keep anything!,


hey tokia 
be strong, at a certain stage we were almost fighting to organise a perfect file and we had to stop go to a pub Destress and come back and continue, when you finish you will look at tge folder as Down the memory Lane.
its worth it xxx


----------



## Zamaussie

tokai86 said:


> Iam preparing my application. Its really stressful n annoying. I fell wanna cry!!! We never thought it needs tons of document. We didnt keep anything!,


What type are you applying for?


----------



## tokai86

Thx guys )

Im applying partner visa 820. We are in a relationship for 2.5 years now.. Been living together for 1.5 years n registered our relationship last year on 11-11-11. 

Just never thought so much document or evidence to approve to them. Im preparing my documents.

Found this website really helpfull with all informations, but when I keep reading it, it made me felt how stupid we are. We didnt keep much document, also we didnt take much photos when we were away.. Geee..


----------



## domo

tokai86 said:


> Thx guys )
> 
> Im applying partner visa 820. We are in a relationship for 2.5 years now.. Been living together for 1.5 years n registered our relationship last year on 11-11-11.
> 
> Just never thought so much document or evidence to approve to them. Im preparing my documents.
> 
> Found this website really helpfull with all informations, but when I keep reading it, it made me felt how stupid we are. We didnt keep much document, also we didnt take much photos when we were away.. Geee..


Me and my partner are in a relationship for 2 years, we have been living together for around 1.5 years as well. We got married on 21st August 2011.

We submitted our application on the 15th May 2012 and visa granted on the 23rd May 2012.

Here is a list of the documents we submitted for our application. Hope it can help you. Feel free to ask me any question.

•	Form 47sp
•	Form 40sp 
•	Forms 80

•	2x Passport photos of applicant
•	Applicant's certified copies of
o	Passport and current visa page
o	Household register showing applicant's parent name 
o	Name change

•	2x passport photos of sponsor
•	Sponsor's certified copies of 
o	Passport
o	Birth certificate
o	Change of name certificate
o	Australian citizenship 
•	Marriage certificate

•	Character and Penal Clearance Requirements
o	Character statutory declaration
o	National police certificate
o	Notarial Certificate of criminal record (China)

•	Medical Examinations result in sealed envelope

•	Evidence of relationship
o	Statutory statement by applicant
o	Statutory statement by sponsor
o	2x Form 888 with certified copies of passport of friends
o	17 photos with date and place written on the back 
o	Flight tickets
o	Joint bank account statements from June 2011 to April 2012
o	Academic transcript of applicant and sponsor 
o	Hotel booking confirmation and receipt
o	3x Applicant's medical invoices 
o	2x Sponsor's car insurance receipt
o	Applicant bank statement
o	Sponsor bank statement


----------



## Noleen

Hi guys~~ I'm preparing for the relationship history and got a list of email between my partner and I which states when we sent emails to each other and the first sentence of those emails. Do I need to print the full emails out as it will be more than 100 pages. Please help me out here~~ Thanks a lot~!!


----------



## Bongo

*Emails*

Hi Noleen,

I dont think that it is needed to send full emails to them as I dont think that they are interested in seeing personal letters. I would expect that they want to see that you have communicated during times of separation.

You can easily prove that by sending a printout of the inbox, by searching for the emails from your partner in the inbox or maybe sorting them to a special folder in your inbox. When you have all your partner's emails in one place with your partners email address visible, the date of the email and maybe the subject visible as well you take a picture of the screen with the "print screen" button and then paste it into a document so that you can print it out.

In this way they can see that you have communicated through email. Without you giving them the actual emails.

We handed this printout of the inbox, call history on skype, envelopes for us both showing that we have received letters to the same address.

Something that we also did that was useful was copying the stamps in our passports for our travel. This proves in an official way that we either have travelled together or have visited each other.....

Hope this will be helpfull for u!


----------



## nicolesell

My Defacto Visa application came through today! It only took 7 days to get processed and approved!

Date of application: 24 May 2012

Nationality: USA

Visa type: Defacto - (subclass 820)

Offshore/onshore: Onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: NA

Date visa granted: 31 May 2012


----------



## nicolesell

Thanks for everyone's help from this forum! There was lots of great information available and members that helped with questions along the way!


----------



## S'n'E

HELLO

We are a couple wanting to apply for de-facto visa and are currently travelling back and forth from Australia to Italy to fulfill the 12 month living together requirement..we are up to 6 months and are putting together all our info as we go but were wondering if getting police checks done early would affect the tourist visa? We are just about to leave for Italy again and wanted to know if doing these checks early would compromise the ETA visa? 

Hope you can help
Thanks


----------



## MelisUur

Date of application: 02 May 2012

Nationality: Turkish

Visa type: Defacto - (subclass 820)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore..Ankara/Turkey

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): No we didn't need it..

Date CO assigned: About 3 weeks after we applied..

Date visa granted: 

I have been living in Turkey with my partner for 9 months now, we got married last year on the 25/10/2011 and we only just applied for the visa this year on the 02/5/2012...
Our caseworker asked for family statement letters and the medicals during the time of us getting the medicals and letters done, I called my caseworker and he was really rude to me so huffing and puffing complaining because it was the 2 nd time we called..Sooo I sent an complaint email to the embassy half an hour later he called me back saying his so sorry maybe I misunderstood him our visa "on his side" is already finished his already submitted our relationship as real and true..We don't need to have an interview nothing! Its done.....
Then half an hour later he called us back again saying ohh I have double checked everything its finished bla bla then asking to talk to my husband to tell him everything! He was doing some serious ass-licking! 
I asked him how long would the visa take he said usually 4 - 6 months but not always and I don't think your case will take this long....
Ehh I am totally confused I don't know how I should take this...Is this normal!! 
We submitted the letters and medicals last Friday..What happens now? 
Do we just wait or should I call my caseworker! :S
Also are we the only couple who doesn't need to have an interview??


----------



## ree

*HR*

Any one applied 309 visa through Kenya AHC, please share your time line  and how long does it take form 80 clearance.................any body ????????


----------



## LindseyC

*Granted*

Date of application:15th May 2012

Nationality:U.K(english)

Visa typeartner temporary 820

Offshore/onshorenshore( melbourne in person)

Medicals submitted (yes/no):yes

Police check submitted (yes/no):yes

Date CO assigned: ?

Date visa granted: 1st June 2012

Can't believe it happened so quick.
We came across a lot of different information regarding form 80 and can now say for sure that you don't have to have it done unless they ask for it.
We were worried about the fact that we moved around a lot throughout our relationship for work but this didn't seem to matter as long as we had shared our life together throughout this period.


----------



## ree

MelisUur 

good on you ! did you write a complaint email direct to the embassy or to senior officer .I think need to do this every now and then to keep them hear you , may be in the process you will get your visa Approved........who knows


----------



## Annisha

*Sponsor is Aust PR but never resides in Aust nor filing any tax return*

Hi everyone,

My de facto partner is Australian PR, but he has never lived in Australia nor he has filed any tax return. He dose visit Australia couple times a year. Every visit he stays two weeks or so for visiting his 14 years old daughter, who is living with his ex wife. He has property in Sydney. Can he sponsor me as we have been living together since 2003, no children. Any idea, please? Thank you very much.


----------



## MelisUur

ree said:


> MelisUur
> 
> good on you ! did you write a complaint email direct to the embassy or to senior officer .I think need to do this every now and then to keep them hear you , may be in the process you will get your visa Approved........who knows


I just sent it direct to the embassy! I just had enough everyday my caseworker was asking for different documents then after a couple of days he would say.."Oh don't worry about it now I don't need it anymore" He was asking me for Turkish documents!!! I am an Australian citizen! I'm the sponsor! How can I have Turkish family documents!! 
He totally confused me! I would send emails get no reply..Then when I would call with questions he would be so rude not helpful at all!

Its like a different process here in Tukey! 
We didn't need tax statements, police checks our medical was sent via computer by our doctor to the embassy! Plus there is no need for an interview our caseworker said..What the hell! Its so different from anything I've ever read about this visa process 

But once we get the visa and I'm back in Australia I will be making a huge complaint! Its way to unprofessional here!


----------



## Zamaussie

Hello Everyone !
Just wondering do they inform you when CO is assigned?...So far had 2 different people contact me (Pretoria).The person who sent me the acknowledgement letter was different from the person that contacted me to advice me about the payments .
Could one of these be my case officer?...I have sent emails do ask about other things but not reply.......


----------



## MelisUur

Zamaussie said:


> Hello Everyone !
> Just wondering do they inform you when CO is assigned?...So far had 2 different people contact me (Pretoria).The person who sent me the acknowledgement letter was different from the person that contacted me to advice me about the payments .
> Could one of these be my case officer?...I have sent emails do ask about other things but not reply.......


I had the same problem! But my CO ended up calling me and told me his sending the acknowledgement letter..So I'm assuming it would of been the person who sent the acknowledgement letter...
Good luck


----------



## Zamaussie

Hi MelisUur

Thanks...Yea its quite confusing. In the beginning she just sent me an email telling me she will be sending the acknowledgement letter soon.
Anyways....we are waiting patiently !!


----------



## dradeel

Hi! 
I am Greek and my husband Australian. We 've been married since 12/2010 and we have a 15 month old son. I applied for the partner visa in Feb 2012 by post to the embassy in Berlin, and after 1 month they asked for additional evidence of our relationship in order to grant me the permanent visa.
I sent those docs early in may but still have no answer whatsoever about my visa's progress. Every time I send an e-mail, they answer after 1-2 weeks... my case officer seems very cooperative and I don't mean to push, but my husband already went to Australia 7 months ago to find a job and a house. He's been away from our little son for so many months, practically half of his life. That separation might become a big family crisis, our kid doesn't remember or recognizes his father and we are desparate...
Can anybody advise me how I should approach the embassy, case officer e.t.c., since I asked her 3 weeks ago and she just said that she understands our situation and she would contact me when she has more news...? Is it possible they have just forgotten or missplaced our case file? Have u heard if they lately have a huge amount of work in Berlin so maybe some cases have been left back?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## mitti

*Just filed 309*



mnaveen said:


> Date of Lodgement : 24 March 2011
> 
> Nationality: Indian
> 
> Visa type: Subclass 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore, New Delhi
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: 23 May 2011
> 
> Additional Documents/Original Certificates Sent : 30 May 2011
> Date visa granted: Waiting


When did you submit your file ? 
Hi mnaveen ,


----------



## Mangocrush

*Date of Lodgement:* 30 May 2012

*Visa Type:* 820 Onshore

*Medical and Police Check *submitted with application.

*Approved:* 4 June 2012



A very big happy dance happening in this household, I can tell you. We can't believe how quick the approval came and every day we still check to see if it's for real!!

Good luck to everyone waiting or doing their paperwork.


----------



## Noleen

Thanks Bongo, it's very helpful. I'm still working on it~~


----------



## Noleen

Hi, does anyone know what is Chinese Commercial Code Number, National Identity Number and Birth Registry Number on Form 80? And does everyone need to fill up Form 80? 
Thanks in advance~


----------



## Noleen

Sorry, I have another question: when we write the relationship history, do my partner and I need to provide 2 separate relationship history/timeline? Or can we do the relationship history together? Thanks


----------



## bma

Mangocrush said:


> Date of Lodgement: 30 May 2012
> 
> Visa Type: 820 Onshore
> 
> Medical and Police Check submitted with application.
> 
> Approved: 4 June 2012


Hi Mangocrush,
can I just ask where did you lodge your visa application, did you apply in person and what type of visa have you had prior applying for 820?
I'd really appreciate your reply and I thank you in advance for it.


----------



## mitti

Hi ,
Yes you need to provide to separate Statuory deceleration from you and your partner with signature 
Thanks


----------



## mitti

Noleen said:


> Hi, do anyone know what is Chinese Commercial Code Number, National Identity Number and Birth Registry Number on Form 80? And is everyone need to fill up Form 80?
> Thanks in advance~


I left the Chinese com.. Code blank , national I'd number can be any sort of gov. id like driving licence and birth registry number must be on your birth certificate 
Thanks


----------



## mitti

Noleen said:


> Sorry, I have another question: when we write the relationship history, do my partner and I need to provide 2 separate relationship history/timeline? Or can we do the relationship history together? Thanks


Hi , it must be separate
Thanks


----------



## Noleen

mitti said:


> I left the Chinese com.. Code blank , national I'd number can be any sort of gov. id like driving licence and birth registry number must be on your birth certificate
> Thanks


The national Identity Number has to be Australian Identity Number or includes other country's ID number, such as Chinese driver licence?


----------



## mitti

Noleen said:


> The national Identity Number has to be Australian Identity Number or includes other country's ID number, such as Chinese driver licence?


Where ever you are from, it must be your country's id number


----------



## Noleen

Thanks Mitti!


----------



## Noleen

Mangocrush said:


> Date of Lodgement: 30 May 2012
> 
> Visa Type: 820 Onshore
> 
> Medical and Police Check submitted with application.
> 
> Approved: 4 June 2012
> 
> 
> 
> A very big happy dance happening in this household, I can tell you. We can't believe how quick the approval came and every day we still check to see if it's for real!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting or doing their paperwork.


Hi Mango crush,

Could I ask how many pages did you prepare for the relationship timeline?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Noleen

Hi, just wondering how many pages should the relationship timeline be and how much details should be given? I went to an agency for some questions before, he showed me a folder with at least 300 pages in it and he said that wasn't enough, but some people said don't send a book, 3 to 4 pages are enough! I'm really confuse! ! Thanks for helping me!


----------



## mitti

Noleen said:


> Hi, just wondering how many pages should the relationship timeline be and how much details should be given? I went to an agency for some questions before, he showed me a folder with at least 300 pages in it and he said that wasn't enough, but some people said don't send a book, 3 to 4 pages are enough! I'm really confuse! ! Thanks for helping me!


It depends on your history of relationship but 300 pages is way way too many, I just submitted my app. And I wrote only 3 pages and I think I've included everything in it.Don't confuse the CO


----------



## tokai86

Helloe, a questions please...
Do we need certified copy of photos that we provided along with the visa application?
Will a JP, sign it off?? cos this time all pictures are digital.


----------



## Noleen

mitti said:


> It depends on your history of relationship but 300 pages is way way too many, I just submitted my app. And I wrote only 3 pages and I think I've included everything in it.Don't confuse the CO


I think it also depends on how much details we provided as well. I only put the time and the place that we went to without other details and that's about 3 pages as well. But if I provided more details it could be much longer. So I'm not sure what is the best level. Annoying!


----------



## IMkddj

Noleen said:


> Hi, does anyone know what is Chinese Commercial Code Number, National Identity Number and Birth Registry Number on Form 80? And does everyone need to fill up Form 80?
> Thanks in advance~


Hello Nollen,
If you're migrating in OZ you need form 80 to help immi assess your character. Its like a form the tells things about you. A getting to know form. Just leave the chinese commercial code blank, i did that as well. Since you dont know about it you probably doesnt have it.
Every birth certificate has registry number. Most of the time its on top of your birth certificate. But for sure its there. For National identity number you can put your medicare number and driver's licence number.

Best regards,
IMkddj


----------



## IMkddj

Noleen said:


> Hi, just wondering how many pages should the relationship timeline be and how much details should be given? I went to an agency for some questions before, he showed me a folder with at least 300 pages in it and he said that wasn't enough, but some people said don't send a book, 3 to 4 pages are enough! I'm really confuse! ! Thanks for helping me!


Hi Noleen,
300 is too much. Your CO wont bother to read that. 3-4 is enough. When i applied Prospective Marriage Visa, out stat dec was 1 page each. One from me and one from my partner. We wrote the history of our rltnshp and our future plans. Its all there. They granted our visa quickly with no interview. I believe its just a matter of how you explain it. Doesnt need to write every single thing you and your partner do. 
Will lodge our temp/permanent partner visa soon. We are preparing our stat dec. Max 2-3 pages. Actually just 2 pages from each of us.


----------



## Noleen

Hi IMkddj,
Thanks a lot!


----------



## mitti

tokai86 said:


> Helloe, a questions please...
> Do we need certified copy of photos that we provided along with the visa application?
> Will a JP, sign it off?? cos this time all pictures are digital.


No, you don't need to certified the photos and 10-15 photos are enough.
Thanks


----------



## IMkddj

Noleen said:


> Hi IMkddj,
> Thanks a lot!


Welcome Noleen.
Good luck!!


----------



## west49th

anandp9 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My wife and I have been married since 2009. She was on a tourist visa soon after we married as I was not a permanent resident yet. She later moved on to her student visa and now I am a resident and she has finally applied for her spouse visa onshore on April 2012. And now we got a letter saying that she has been allocated a case officer. They have asked for evidence showing that we were living together currently during her provisional visa or evidence showing we were together since my wife arrived in Australia in 2009, to obtain the permanent visa without the waiting period. Meanwhile in March this year, at the request of my case officer, for my residency, I was asked to submit all of my wife's documents including her medicals!
> 
> Now my query is:
> 
> 1: What do they mean by evidence we were together in Australia? Is a rental agreement and utility bill enough?
> 
> 2: Also, will she have to redo her medicals and police clearance?
> 
> 3: Can someone please shed some light on what the case officer means by, "to obtain the permanent visa without the waiting period"??
> 
> Appreciate your help on this, thanks.


I see that the first two questions have been answered by someone else, so I'm just replying to answer your third question.

What your CO means by this is that there are two types of spouse/defacto visas. The first is a temporary visa and the second is a permanent visa.

With a temporary visa there is a two year waiting period before you can apply for the permanent visa. If you have been married/defacto for over three years, they can grant you the permanent visa without you having to go through the two year waiting period.

I hope this helps - good luck with the application!


----------



## Preston_Minky

*820 Visa Timeline*

Nationality: Indonesian - High Risk Country
Visa type: Partner Temporary (Class UK) - subclass 820 & Partner Residence (Class BS) - Subclass 801
Previous Visa Held: Student Visa subclass 573 
Offshore/onshore: Onshore
Medicals submitted No
Police check submitted:	Yes, with application

22/03/2012	Application Sent to Partner (Temporary) Processing Centre - VIC via registered post
23/03/2012	Received an acknowledgment letter from DIMIA via email - together with receipt of visa payment and bridging Visa A conditions 
19/04/2012	Email sent to DIMIA to notify them about the medical appointment date
2/05/2012	Medical appointment
11/05/2012	Medical result sent to DIMIA on via registered post
16/05/2012	Rang DIMIA to check if they have received the medical result - being told that they have received the medical result online on 4/05/2012.
2/06/2012	Date of visa granted - as per stated on the letter " I wish to advise that a decision has been made on the Partner (Temporary) (Class UK) component of this application and that Partner (subclass 820) visas have been granted on Saturday, 2 June 2012 to the applicant" , Date C/O assigned is unknown - never received any info (no email or phone calls)
7/06/2012	Received via Registered post

Total waiting period: approximately 10 weeks.


----------



## kissxun

Noleen said:


> Hi, does anyone know what is Chinese Commercial Code Number, National Identity Number and Birth Registry Number on Form 80? And does everyone need to fill up Form 80?
> Thanks in advance~


Chinese Commercial Code Number - For HK/TW people only.

National Identity Number - I. D card ( shenfen zheng )

Birth Registry number - left it blank


----------



## Atlanta Girl

nicolesell said:


> My Defacto Visa application came through today! It only took 7 days to get processed and approved!
> 
> Date of application: 24 May 2012
> 
> Nationality: USA
> 
> Visa type: Defacto - (subclass 820)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: NA
> 
> Date visa granted: 31 May 2012


That was extremely fast! I am wondering if they process onshore apps faster than offshore? I just lodged a defacto subclass 309 here in the States on May 18th and received acknowledgement of CO assignment on May 24th. 
I submitted my medicals and state background check but am still waiting on FBI background check...so I'm sure nothing will happen without that. 
They gave me the standard lingo of processing times in their email - i.e. - 5-12 months ...we are desperately hoping it does NOT take that long.

This website has definitely been a great resource as I trudged through months of putting together the visa application and support docs!


----------



## Allan

*Defacto Visa 309*

*Date of application:* 27th July 2011

*Nationality:* Kenyan

*Visa type:* Partner 309

*Offshore/onshore:* Offshore Kuala Lumpur. Then forwarded to Nairobi on 11th August 2011

*Medicals submitted (yes/no):* September 2011

*Police check submitted (yes/no): * Yes with application (Kenyan, Australian and Malaysian)

*Date of Acknowledgement:* 28th July 2011 (Malaysia) and 11th Sept 2011 (Nairobi)

*Date CO assigned:* 28th July 2011 / 11th Sept 2011

*Date visa granted:* 21st May 2012

Our case was very complicated because we had a period of separation for almost 5 years although we have a son together. We've been in a long-distance relationship for almost 3 years now since we reunited. My Australian fiancée (also my sponsor) and son have been living in Australia while I was staying in Malaysia at the time we were preparing to make the application. We were both pursuing full-time studies and therefore could not spend much time together except during study breaks. After I completed my studies I relocated back to Kenya where I have been living for the duration of the process.

We were engaged for 6 months at the time of making the application but we opted against applying for a PMV because we didn't want to be forced into making wedding plans in a rush to beat the 9 months stipulated. We decided to apply for the defacto visa instead, despite living together for only 2 months while on study breaks. We hoped that our commitment and our son would be compelling enough for the visa to be granted. We figured that this would give us the security of at least 2 years living together and allow us to marry on our own terms and they way in which we wish.

Upon making the application we had limited evidence in terms of living together, having not held any joint bank accounts. We only provided phone accounts, photos, mail correspondence and financial evidence of time spent together in Malaysia. We also wrote very strong statements including very good endorsements from family and friends.

The CO at the High Commission in Nairobi must have been convinced enough not to call us in for interviews. Only delay came from my expired AFP certificate which I presume must be valid for the Visa to be granted. This expired on March 30 and took us almost two months to send it back to the High Commission. The visa was granted three days after.

So for all those who strongly believe in the spirit of their relationship even in the face of uncertainty, this one is for y'all!...take that leap of faith and persevere!


----------



## Noleen

kissxun said:


> Chinese Commercial Code Number - For HK/TW people only.
> 
> National Identity Number - I. D card ( shenfen zheng )
> 
> Birth Registry number - left it blank


Hi Kissxun,

Thanks for your reply!
The police check from China has my shenfenzheng's number on it. Do I still need to translate the shenfenzheng into English? 
Thank you!


----------



## Noleen

Hi, I'm under student visa of Australia TU 573. What's the "type of visa" and "visa number" of my visa? Under the visa number, there is a V***<******** (* is empty space). How do I fill up those ***? 

Another question: I have been study in Australia about 3 years, went back to china twice during those 3 years. When I fill up: Have you travelled to Australia before. Can I just write down the first time I arrive to Australia to current or do I need to put down each time that I'm in and out of Australia?

Thanks a lot!,


----------



## Zamaussie

Allan said:


> *Date of application:* 27th July 2011
> 
> *Nationality:* Kenyan
> 
> *Visa type:* Partner 309
> 
> *Offshore/onshore:* Offshore Kuala Lumpur. Then forwarded to Nairobi on 11th August 2011
> 
> *Medicals submitted (yes/no):* September 2011
> 
> *Police check submitted (yes/no): * Yes with application (Kenyan, Australian and Malaysian)
> 
> *Date of Acknowledgement:* 28th July 2011 (Malaysia) and 11th Sept 2011 (Nairobi)
> 
> *Date CO assigned:* 28th July 2011 / 11th Sept 2011
> 
> *Date visa granted:* 21st May 2012
> 
> Our case was very complicated because we had a period of separation for almost 5 years although we have a son together. We've been in a long-distance relationship for almost 3 years now since we reunited. My Australian fiancée (also my sponsor) and son have been living in Australia while I was staying in Malaysia at the time we were preparing to make the application. We were both pursuing full-time studies and therefore could not spend much time together except during study breaks. After I completed my studies I relocated back to Kenya where I have been living for the duration of the process.
> 
> We were engaged for 6 months at the time of making the application but we opted against applying for a PMV because we didn't want to be forced into making wedding plans in a rush to beat the 9 months stipulated. We decided to apply for the defacto visa instead, despite living together for only 2 months while on study breaks. We hoped that our commitment and our son would be compelling enough for the visa to be granted. We figured that this would give us the security of at least 2 years living together and allow us to marry on our own terms and they way in which we wish.
> 
> Upon making the application we had limited evidence in terms of living together, having not held any joint bank accounts. We only provided phone accounts, photos, mail correspondence and financial evidence of time spent together in Malaysia. We also wrote very strong statements including very good endorsements from family and friends.
> 
> The CO at the High Commission in Nairobi must have been convinced enough not to call us in for interviews. Only delay came from my expired AFP certificate which I presume must be valid for the Visa to be granted. This expired on March 30 and took us almost two months to send it back to the High Commission. The visa was granted three days after.
> 
> So for all those who strongly believe in the spirit of their relationship even in the face of uncertainty, this one is for y'all!...take that leap of faith and persevere!


Congrats !!! At least it finally came out!.


----------



## kissxun

Noleen said:


> Hi Kissxun,
> 
> Thanks for your reply!
> The police check from China has my shenfenzheng's number on it. Do I still need to translate the shenfenzheng into English?
> Thank you!


Yes, you should .

Translate ur I.D card by NATTI certified people, or whatever the gongzhengchu...both ways should be OK.


----------



## rachelt

*Timelines for defacto visa*

Hi all just adding to the thread re: application time lines and wondering if anyone maybe in a similar position as me. Any feedback is welcomed.

Nationality: I'm australian, my partner is Albanian however we live in Greece together. 
Application applied offshore via berlin embassy. 
Medical: completed and sent separately as case officer hadn't been assigned.
Police checks: sent with application. 
Documents sent: 5/5/2012
Document received: 8/5/2012
Email received on the 17/5/2012 stating documents received, application has been looked over and been declared a valid application? Has anyone else received this feedback?
10/6/2012 co still not assigned, should we contact the embassy to check upon this?

Any reply or helpful info will be appreciated. 
Thanks
Rachel

P.s we are using a migration agent who seems a bit useless although he was helpful when creating our paperwork into a readable file.


----------



## Allan

Zamaussie said:


> Congrats !!! At least it finally came out!.


Thank you! We are very grateful that we can finally move forward with our lives...Just wish it wasn't such a long wait for many African applicants I've seen here...


----------



## fijistee

fijistee said:


> date of application: 16th april 2o12
> 
> nationality: Fijian
> 
> visa type: 300 pmv (submitted 16th april 2012)
> 
> offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes- monday 30th april
> 
> police check submitted (yes/no): Yes- monday 14th may
> 
> date co assigned: 26th april 2012
> 
> date visa granted: Still waiting although we needed to submit a single status certificate for my partner which we had accidentally left out of the initial application. This was done on wednesday 23rd may. Fingers crossed!


visa granted friday 8th june! They told us it would take 13 months and it took less than two. So happy!

Does anyone know if on pmv is it ok to get a one way fare?


----------



## Zamaussie

fijistee said:


> visa granted friday 8th june! They told us it would take 13 months and it took less than two. So happy!
> 
> Does anyone know if on pmv is it ok to get a one way fare?


 Yea on PMV you can buy a one way ticket


----------



## Zamaussie

Allan said:


> Thank you! We are very grateful that we can finally move forward with our lives...Just wish it wasn't such a long wait for many African applicants I've seen here...


Yea migrating from an African country is 10 times harder...But once you get the visa its worth it !!

The waiting and waiting is the difficult part !


----------



## Bongo

*Return ticket*



fijistee said:


> visa granted friday 8th june! They told us it would take 13 months and it took less than two. So happy!
> 
> Does anyone know if on pmv is it ok to get a one way fare?


Hi,

Shouldnt be a problem since the visa allows multiple entries to Australia according to the DIAC's webpage:

Quote:

What does the visa let me do?

With this visa, you:

must enter Australia before you marry your fiancé

*may leave and re-enter Australia as many times as you wish before your visa ceases (nine months after visa grant)*

But I would check with the customer service of DIAC or your case officer and take the name of the officer down that you have talked to.

*Congratulations!!!*


----------



## MelisUur

rachelt said:


> Hi all just adding to the thread re: application time lines and wondering if anyone maybe in a similar position as me. Any feedback is welcomed.
> 
> Nationality: I'm australian, my partner is Albanian however we live in Greece together.
> Application applied offshore via berlin embassy.
> Medical: completed and sent separately as case officer hadn't been assigned.
> Police checks: sent with application.
> Documents sent: 5/5/2012
> Document received: 8/5/2012
> Email received on the 17/5/2012 stating documents received, application has been looked over and been declared a valid application? Has anyone else received this feedback?
> 10/6/2012 co still not assigned, should we contact the embassy to check upon this?
> 
> Any reply or helpful info will be appreciated.
> Thanks
> Rachel
> 
> P.s we are using a migration agent who seems a bit useless although he was helpful when creating our paperwork into a readable file.


Yes call!! Ask questions find out whats happening! At the beginning of my visa I never called I didn't want to hassle them but in the end you have questions that need answering and its their job to answer your questions..I've noticed the more persistent you are the more they help you! Good luck


----------



## go tham

Wonderful for you
One way is Ok ( although you have to enter australia once before your marriage, you are free to travel on the PMV)
All the best!


----------



## timtam3

hey guys!
just submitted my prospective marriage visa yesterday. Cant believe its finally our time to put it through, it has taken us months to get it together...like everyone! im nervous but excited! does anyone know what the timelines are like form pmv at the london office?


----------



## robboat

*PR Visa Granted in less than 80 days*

309 Visa granted after just 80 days.....
We were expecting 12 months.
Busy sorting things for a change of place after the quick approval....

Nationality: Australian Husband, Cambodian wife, two daughters
Applied: 28 February 2012
Medical: Next day
Police Checks: With application
Granted: 17 May 2012 (at interview)

Immigration officer checked our application at submission date and gave a list of required details.
Submitted other required documentation related to child custody by email. 
Kept a full account of "proof of genuine relationship" by using photos of daily activities.
At interview, my wife was anxious but the CO was easy to talk with and she soon relaxed.
He asked for our passports and we were told to wait.....
30 minutes later he handed us the Cambodian passports with the visas entered and said "Welcome to Australia".....
He then said that our application was the most complete and thorough one he had seen - it made his job easy to accept the application.
Over 245 pages of information, pictures and required original and officially translated documents, along with Cambodian Court documentation and translations.
He also said we were lucky.....immigration staff had started working through from both ends of the applications - first & last - ours was near the last....
Yes - it was a long job compiling the information but it was worth the effort.
My wife, our girls and the family are all very happy.


----------



## CD107947

Hi, All,

Just going through your posts. Have few queries: 

My status is as follows:

Date of application: 18th March 2012 Online Agent: No
Nationality: Indian
Trade/profession: Mech Engr
Visa type: Skilled Sponsored (subclass 176)
CSL, MODL or SOL: SOL
Date CO assigned: 4/4/2012
Documents requested by CO: PCC, Health and work experience
Police check submitted: Yes, was asked by CO, on 21/4/2012
Medicals on 24/4/2012, submitted on 27/4/2012
Medicals submitted: Yes, sent to Global health as required by Clinic, was requested by CO, 

All other requirements were complete. As on 6/6/2012, health requirements for myself and two kids indicates finalized from 2/6/2012 but shows outstanding for my wife, though submitted together. When I asked the CO regarding this, I received a reply that they are still awaiting the results of her medicals from Global Health. I am not able to understand this as they were all submitted together.
In addition, the Character Certificate has already been submitted but still indicates requested on the checklist page?

What do these mean and when can I hope for some outcome? Any feedback wille welcome. Eagerly awaiting visa approval.......... Planning initial landing in August depending on visa....


----------



## pslonim

pslonim said:


> Date of application: sent 28/09/11, received by Cairo 2/10/11
> 
> Nationality: Moroccan
> 
> Visa type: spouse visa 309/100
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Cairo office
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, received by Cairo 2/11/11
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: The day our application was received 2/10/11
> 
> Date visa granted: Still a long wait to go!
> 
> Our expected wait time was quoted as 12 months, maybe less, maybe more. We are less than 2 months in, so we still have quite a wait! Wish our application didn't have to be processed by Cairo with all the negative outcomes I've read about, but all we can do is remain positive and hope that things work out in the end!


Our visa was granted 2 days ago - 11th June, although we only found out today! This is less than 8.5 months, we were originally given a 12 month expected waiting time so we are both over the moon! For all those waiting for decisions from Cairo - hang in there. It's hard, but not impossible!


----------



## timtam3

Date of application: 11/6/12

Nationality: British

Visa type: PMV subclass 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore, London house

Medicals submitted (yes/no): not yet :21st april 12

Police check submitted (yes/no): With application

Date CO assigned: unsure

Date visa granted: waiiiiiting!

I was emailed today requesting to get my medical and to say that i forgot to answer a question and that was all. The guy that emailed me has the initals AB but it said nothing about being a case officer. However, on other peoples threads it said that their case officer requested that information from them. So i have no idea if he is my case officer or just someone who reviews the file before it is assigned to a CO.

Can anyone spread some light on it for me please?!

Thanks!!!


----------



## west49th

timtam3 said:


> Date of application: 11/6/12
> 
> Nationality: British
> 
> Visa type: PMV subclass 300
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore, London house
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): not yet :21st april 12
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): With application
> 
> Date CO assigned: unsure
> 
> Date visa granted: waiiiiiting!
> 
> I was emailed today requesting to get my medical and to say that i forgot to answer a question and that was all. The guy that emailed me has the initals AB but it said nothing about being a case officer. However, on other peoples threads it said that their case officer requested that information from them. So i have no idea if he is my case officer or just someone who reviews the file before it is assigned to a CO.
> 
> Can anyone spread some light on it for me please?!
> 
> Thanks!!!


Hi timtam3,

I happen to know from other forums that there is a CO with the initials AB at Australia House plus he's asked for your medicals, which means that he would be your CO.

Good luck with the application!


----------



## timtam3

thats what i thought!!! very quick to say they recieved my application yesterday!! and then requested my meds the next day. very happy. lets hope the rest of it goes just as quick! thanks for your help...


----------



## west49th

timtam3 said:


> Date of application: 11/6/12
> 
> Nationality: British
> 
> Visa type: PMV subclass 300
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore, London house
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): not yet :21st april 12
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): With application
> 
> Date CO assigned: unsure
> 
> Date visa granted: waiiiiiting!
> 
> I was emailed today requesting to get my medical and to say that i forgot to answer a question and that was all. The guy that emailed me has the initals AB but it said nothing about being a case officer. However, on other peoples threads it said that their case officer requested that information from them. So i have no idea if he is my case officer or just someone who reviews the file before it is assigned to a CO.
> 
> Can anyone spread some light on it for me please?!
> 
> Thanks!!!


Hi timtam3,

I happen to know from other forums that there is a CO with the initials AB at Australia House plus he's asked for your medicals, which means that he would be your CO.

Good luck with the application!


----------



## ausfrench

Hi, my fiancé had her medicals done a couple of week ago and the panel doctor has sent the results to immigration. Are you meant I receive confirmation that they are ok or do you just assume that they will contact you if they aren't?


----------



## Apheria

*Status!*



Apheria said:


> Date of application: Feb 14th 2012
> 
> Nationality: I am American and my husband is Australian
> 
> Visa type: Partner visa (subclass 309)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore - in United States
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): No, but going in two weeks.
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Local Yes, FBI, still waiting on them.
> 
> Date CO assigned: not yet
> 
> Date visa granted:
> 
> So finally have it all together and sent off. Okay is now a good time to PANIC?!  Just wanted to say thank you to everyone on here I have been reading all around doing research and this really has been the most helpful site!
> 
> My husband and I have have been married just two months shy of 5 years, and we have one son together. I have a son from a previous marriage too. So with all the supporting documentation, certifying all those birth records/passports/pictures... I'm wore out! Good luck to everyone here, and keep your fingers crossed for me too! <3


My CO just emailed me today, and let me know they were granting my SC100 in early July ("keeping in line with the departments timeline") 
One its a relief that someone finally got back to me, about something, and to know they will grant the 100. Only kicker for me is that I went on holiday to visit my husband's family in Australia, and will have to leave the country for 3 days while he finalizes it, but I've heard Bali is nice this time of year  So all in all could be worse, but Ill keep you all updated, when I have a grant letter in hand!!

Yay!


----------



## timtam3

I recieved my photos and police reports back today. I heard that they do that as they have scanned them and do not need them anymore. Anyone else get stuff sent back to them. Does it mean anything?


----------



## timtam3

I recieved my photos and police reports back today with reciept of payment. I heard that they do that as they have scanned them and do not need them anymore. Anyone else get stuff sent back to them. Does it mean anything?


----------



## timtam3

also...anyone with a CO with the initials AB?


----------



## Allan

timtam3 said:


> also...anyone with a CO with the initials AB?


Got our documents back as well but it came with the grant letter too. Hope yours is on the way too!


----------



## timtam3

Allan said:


> Got our documents back as well but it came with the grant letter too. Hope yours is on the way too!


I hope so!! what visa were you applying for? we're doing the prospective marriage visa, medicals going in next week and thats everything done i hope!


----------



## Allan

timtam3 said:


> I hope so!! what visa were you applying for? we're doing the prospective marriage visa, medicals going in next week and thats everything done i hope!


Defacto 309. UK visa applications often register record-breaking times here so hopefully you should be good


----------



## timtam3

Allan said:


> Defacto 309. UK visa applications often register record-breaking times here so hopefully you should be good


I thought that when they say 5-6 months they usually mean 5-6 months, ive been looking through the forums and i cant see to many that have been granted that much quicker!! i hope that you are right though


----------



## halima

halima said:


> Nationality:Ugandan
> Sponsor:Australian
> Visa type: 820/801
> Offshore/onshore: onshore Melbourne
> Date submitted: 13th feb 2012
> Medicals: didn't require to do Medicals since I hold a visa 300 prospective marriage.
> Police check: yes with application
> Date co assigned: I dnt know yet.
> Date visa grated: starting on 12months waiting.
> On submission on my visa application in person I recieved a bridging visa with full working rights.
> I submitted all the required document at once with my application.just starting the long wait.


Got my partner visa granted ...just 4months of waiting.
Am hoping my permanent residency comes in so quick too


----------



## Zamaussie

halima said:


> Got my partner visa granted ...just 4months of waiting.
> Am hoping my permanent residency comes in so quick too


Congrats !! All the best with your next step.


----------



## Allan

halima said:


> Got my partner visa granted ...just 4months of waiting.
> Am hoping my permanent residency comes in so quick too


Congratulations too! I wonder though, can one get it before the two year waiting period? Have there been such cases?


----------



## timtam3

Hey guys,
i was wondering if anyone could help me out. I want to return to australia on a tourist visa while waiting for my prospective marriage visa to process. I wanted to know how long i would have to be out of the country before applying for the tourist visa though after i spent 2 years on a working holiday. By the time i intend to apply, i will have been out of oz for 4 months. is this a sufficient amount of time to leave it? I will have a return ticket. However, my fiance will be supporting me as i am not working at the minute.And when i get the pmv i will then work. I just dont want to get hassled at the border. 

Thanks


----------



## Katie_T

Date of application: Friday 15th June 2012

Nationality: British

Visa type: Partner (temporary)

Offshore/onshore: Onshore (820)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No - having them Wednesday 20th June 2012

Police check submitted (yes/no): UK and Australian Police certificate included in application

Date CO assigned: Not yet

Date visa granted: Not yet
__________________

Currently on WHV ( second year). Had to complete 3 months regional farm work to qualify for second year WHV so I could also fulfil the 12 months living together requirement.

My 6 months with my current employer is up next month, but I have accepted a management position in light of staying in Australia with my partner. Yes, it seems I have left it late, although I have always been under the impression that I could apply for extra working rights once I apply for my 820. This had been confirmed by a friend that used to process partner visas, and the immi website itself. However, when I physically handed in my paper work at the Sydney office on Friday, the woman said to me under no circumstances can I apply for extra working rights as it would breach the conditions of my WHV. I can only apply when I am on a bridging visa (which would be october 2012 when my WHV expires).

I am really annoyed now, as I have it on good authority that I can in fact apply for my working restrictions to be lifted seeing as having a permanent, salaried job that keeps me financially secure is better than me bumming around. I have the rom in front of me, but I am just sick and tired of being told different things by different people that work in immigration. Does the immigration department not train their staff into actually knowing what they are talking about?

I literally get a different answer every single time. Here is what is actually on the immi website:

"Exceptional circumstances might include:

*Remaining in your current job while a decision is being made on an application for a visa which would allow you to continue full time work with your employer without leaving Australia*."

So why did the woman at the immigration office tell me different?

Anyway, the payment for the visa was taken yesterday (Monday 18th June), but have not yet received email confirmation of receipt. I guess I will wait and see if I get one in the post......


----------



## tokai86

Date of application: 21 June 2012

Nationality: Indonesian

Visa type: Partner (Temporary)

Offshore/onshore: Onshore (820) - Sydney

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - Indonesian and Australian 

Date CO assigned: Not Yet

Date visa granted: Not Yet
____________________________

Well finally, we are submitted our application... Havent heard anything yet... but hopefully really soon... fingers X..

Will keep an update....


----------



## Pratty

Hi everyone , just started our 5th month yesterday and as each day goes by i sense a feeling that the new financial year will bring joy to a lot of us.


----------



## Zamaussie

Pratty said:


> Hi everyone , just started our 5th month yesterday and as each day goes by i sense a feeling that the new financial year will bring joy to a lot of us.


Sounds encouraging !!!! Lets all hope for the best


----------



## daniel82

daniel82 said:


> Date of application : 28/06/2011
> 
> Nationality: Malaysian
> 
> Visa type: Defacto, subclass 820/801
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore, Melbourne
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): AFP and Malaysia (yes)
> 
> Date CO assigned: 22/06/2012
> 
> Date visa granted: Not yet


----------



## bma

daniel82 said:


> Date of application : 28/06/2011
> Nationality: Malaysian
> Visa type: Defacto, subclass 820/801
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore, Melbourne
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes
> Police check submitted (yes/no): AFP and Malaysia (yes)
> Date CO assigned: 22/06/2012
> Date visa granted: Not yet


Unbelievable, case officer assigned almost a year after applying for your visa...

Good luck!


----------



## Happy1979

Date of application: 4th June 2012, In person

Nationality: UK

Visa type:820/801 partner (previously holding PMV)

Offshore/onshore: Onshore Melbourne

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - previously with PMV

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes with application (and form 80)

Date CO assigned: was not notified

Date visa granted: 18th June 2012 (although only found out today nearly a week later when picked up the post - sent registered mail, no email sent.


----------



## daniel82

Happy1979 said:


> Date of application: 4th June 2012, In person
> 
> Nationality: UK
> 
> Visa type:820/801 partner (previously holding PMV)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore Melbourne
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - previously with PMV
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes with application (and form 80)
> 
> Date CO assigned: was not notified
> 
> Date visa granted: 18th June 2012 (although only found out today nearly a week later when picked up the post - sent registered mail, no email sent.


So fast ..mine one is almost 1 year but they still haven't review my application ...(


----------



## traveller527

Date of application: April 5th, 2012 application received, meds, police clearance requested and and payment processed

Nationality: Canadian - boyfriend is Australian

Visa type: 309 Partner Temporary

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Ottawa

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes received on April 30, 2012

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes received approx April 20, 2012

Date CO assigned: still waiting

Date visa granted: still waiting 

I have only heard from Ottawa the day they received our application. I did send an email for a change of address and the reply back mentioned it was sent to my Processing Officier which I take as a good sign! Another 2 months to go!


----------



## jake.p

traveller527 said:


> I have only heard from Ottawa the day they received our application. I did send an email for a change of address and the reply back mentioned it was sent to my Processing Officier which I take as a good sign! Another 2 months to go!


Good luck! Since we both applied at Ottawa and my girlfriend is Canadian I'll make sure that I post back here our status so it can give you a better idea of when yours will be approved 

Date of application: March 8th, 2012 application received and payment processed. Medical and police clearance requested.

Nationality: My girlfriend is Canadian.

Visa type: 309 Partner Temporary.

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Ottawa.

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes. I'm not sure on the exact date this was received.

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes. Same time as Medicals.

Date CO assigned: Still waiting.

Date visa granted: Still waiting.

We have had practically no contact since they acknowledged receiving the application. Still within the standard 5 month processing time, hopefully we get granted before or around the 5 months mark, starting to get a little nervous, even though I'm sure everything will go smoothly.


----------



## MBK2

*OTTAWA thread!*



jake.p said:


> Good luck! Since we both applied at Ottawa and my girlfriend is Canadian I'll make sure that I post back here our status so it can give you a better idea of when yours will be approved
> 
> Date of application: March 8th, 2012 application received and payment processed. Medical and police clearance requested.
> 
> Nationality: My girlfriend is Canadian.
> 
> Visa type: 309 Partner Temporary.
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Ottawa.
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes. I'm not sure on the exact date this was received.
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes. Same time as Medicals.
> 
> Date CO assigned: Still waiting.
> 
> Date visa granted: Still waiting.
> 
> We have had practically no contact since they acknowledged receiving the application. Still within the standard 5 month processing time, hopefully we get granted before or around the 5 months mark, starting to get a little nervous, even though I'm sure everything will go smoothly.


There is another thread specially for people who apply through OTTAWA.
Both of you guys might find it helpful..i have! 

Living and Working in Australia Forum With Immigration and Travel Information > Living in Australia > Visas and immigration
Anyone have exp w/Ottawa processing times for PMV in last 6months?


----------



## jake.p

Edit misread.

Thank you.


----------



## grahamwm

*309/100 Spouse Visa*

Date of application: April 20th, 2012 application received, and payment processed

Nationality: British

Visa type: 309 Partner Temporary

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - London

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes received on May 22nd 2012

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes received June 22nd 2012 - took longer as had to wait over 10 weeks for FBI record check

Date CO assigned: April 2012

Agent: YES - agent says he expects a response on the visa in September or October....

Date visa granted: still waiting and still waiting. Today is 5 months since my application so hoping for good news.


----------



## traveller527

Wow no Canadians have posted in a few months I was thinking thier was no one else waiting lol. We're not planning on heading back to Sydney until Oct so we have time to relax but still getting excited as the months go by. Thanks for your post! Look forward to hearing when your g/fs visa comes through!


----------



## rachelt

Is anyone currently awaiting a case officer or an application from the Berlin office? If so what has your timeline been thus far? We have had our application received 6 weeks ago and now awaiting a case officer.


----------



## Kri-stinaa

rachelt said:


> Is anyone currently awaiting a case officer or an application from the Berlin office? If so what has your timeline been thus far? We have had our application received 6 weeks ago and now awaiting a case officer.


I sent my application end of April got my CO two weeks later on may 15. He asked for a photo copie of my partners UK visa and if i had made any define travel plans to Australia/when i wish to travel to Australia to help with their planning. I sent all the things he asked for and said i would like to be in Australia by end of september. I sent him and email two weeks after but never got a reply...


----------



## krissybaby

Date of application: June 26 2012 pick-up documents ; June 29 2012 acknowledgement date

Nationality: Filipino

Visa type: 309 Partner Temporary

Offshore/onshore: Offshore -Manila

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes (Sept2011)

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (Oct2011)

Date CO assigned: not yet

Date visa granted: not yet


----------



## Vicki432

Date of application: February 22nd 2012 - payment debited from my account

Nationality: British

Visa type: 309/100 Partner Temporary/Permanent

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - London

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - with original application

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes appointment attended 2nd May - confirmation of receipt on 21st May

Date CO assigned: 24th February 2012

My last correspondence with my CO was 21st May when she sent me this email

_I am now satisfied that all outstanding documents have been provided.

Processing times are around 5 months from date of application lodgement.

While processing is carried out, you may travel to Australia on an appropriate, alternative visa.

If you are in Australia when I am ready to grant the visa I'll email you asking you to arrange to leave Australia - many clients take a short trip to New Zealand, for example. You will need to be out of Australia for a minimum of 3 working days for the grant to go through.

I'll then email you the grant letter with visa grant number. You should take a copy of that letter and your passport with you when you re-enter Australia. You will need to re-enter Australia before 6/12/2012 to activate that visa. _

Date visa granted: still waiting

I'm holding my breath hoping the new financial year will speed things up, but if not, i'm just over 3 weeks away from the five month mark. Finger and toes crossed!


----------



## krissybaby

Vicki432 said:


> Date of application: February 22nd 2012 - payment debited from my account
> 
> Nationality: British
> 
> Visa type: 309/100 Partner Temporary/Permanent
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - London
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - with original application
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes appointment attended 2nd May - confirmation of receipt on 21st May
> 
> Date CO assigned: 24th February 2012
> 
> My last correspondence with my CO was 21st May when she sent me this email
> 
> _I am now satisfied that all outstanding documents have been provided.
> 
> Processing times are around 5 months from date of application lodgement.
> 
> While processing is carried out, you may travel to Australia on an appropriate, alternative visa.
> 
> If you are in Australia when I am ready to grant the visa I'll email you asking you to arrange to leave Australia - many clients take a short trip to New Zealand, for example. You will need to be out of Australia for a minimum of 3 working days for the grant to go through.
> 
> I'll then email you the grant letter with visa grant number. You should take a copy of that letter and your passport with you when you re-enter Australia. You will need to re-enter Australia before 6/12/2012 to activate that visa. _
> 
> Date visa granted: still waiting
> 
> I'm holding my breath hoping the new financial year will speed things up, but if not, i'm just over 3 weeks away from the five month mark. Finger and toes crossed!


How I wish other CO is like that, very helpful and detailed.

I am hoping that ill get a message from my Co because Ive originally applied for 6 months tourist visa before and had a full (x-ray, blood test, urinalysis, HIV and physical) medical instead of x-ray only (thats the required test for 6monthsTV ). My receipt of medical is September2011 and my Police clearance is Oct2011. Hoping ill be assign for a CO just like yours and give me some other options.


----------



## freemo

*Status of partner visa*

I am Australian and my partner is British applying for partner visa

Date of application: April 3rd, 2012 application received, and payment processed

Nationality: British

Visa type: 309 Partner Temporary

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - London

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes received and cleared by CO 17 May 2012 
Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes received and cleared by CO 17 May 2012

Date CO assigned: April 2012 - CO states processing time is 5-6 months

Agent used: NO

Date visa granted: still waiting - we were hoping to leave the UK in October


----------



## wishful

Date of application: June 28 2012 

Nationality: Filipino

Visa type: 300 PMV

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Manila

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (Jun 2012)

Date CO assigned: Waiting

Date visa granted: Waiting


----------



## Princess

Date of application : *29 June 2012*
Nationality: *Filipina (husband is Australian)*
Visa type: *309 Partner visa*
Offshore/onshore: *Philippines*
Medicals submitted (yes/no): *No*
Police check submitted (yes/no): *Yes (Philippines and UAE-used to work)*
Date CO assigned: ****w a i t i n g****
Date visa granted: ****w a i t i n g****
-----------------------------------------------------
_My husband and I got married on 31 December 2010 in Australia. Came back home March 2011 to start collating our documents. Took me a year and a half! )_


----------



## writerbrisbane

Hello everyone,

Date of application:30/08/2011

Nationality: Turkish

Visa type: Parnter Visa 309

Offshore/onshore:Onshore, Brisbane

Medicals submitted (yes/no): 25/05/2012

Police check submitted (yes/no): No

Date CO assigned: No

Date visa granted: No

I have some questions:

I have been waiting for 10 months and I have not heard any single thing from the immigration office so far. Acknowledgement letter was given when I applied at the office in person. There is not an allocated case officer so far. When we applied the relationship was 2.5 years whereas during the processing time the relationship is ongoing for 3.5 years nearly. However, the offical prrof that we can show is a holiday in 2009 that we did together in June which indicates that we were a couple in June 2009. 

My questions are:
1- Is there anyone applied from Brisbane office and can supply the time line?
2- Due to having a relationship for more than 3 years currently, can I apply for a special consideration for Perminent Residency as getting it will allow me to continue Phd. Do you think it can be a strong case to be considered as a second stage applicant? 
I called the immigration office and have been told I can ask for it whereas I spoke with lawyers as well and they all have different opinions about it, some say "Ït can be done", others ""not". I do not who to believe. Is there anyone in the forum who experienced similar situation? Additional information can be given upon request.

I am looking forward to hearing from you.
Many thanks


----------



## writerbrisbane

Does anyone know a good lawyer in Brisbane?


----------



## bma

writerbrisbane said:


> Hello everyone,
> My questions are:
> 1- Is there anyone applied from Brisbane office and can supply the time line?
> I am looking forward to hearing from you.
> Many thanks


Hello,

regarding processing time in Brisbane... I remember seeing a couple of posts just recently, where the applicants applied for their 820 in Brisbane and have been waiting for their visas for more than a year...

All the best!


----------



## Pratty

Hi everyone, can you feel the excitement. The first DIAC working day of 2012-2013, who will be the lucky first to receive some great news. Good luck everyone


----------



## writerbrisbane

Thank you very much...


----------



## Princess

Thanks Pratty! You're past 5 months since you application date! Let us know when the good news comes! 



Pratty said:


> Hi everyone, can you feel the excitement. The first DIAC working day of 2012-2013, who will be the lucky first to receive some great news. Good luck everyone


----------



## rufa

Princess said:


> Thanks Pratty! You're past 5 months since you application date! Let us know when the good news comes!


I hope mines next  lodged on the 6 /02/2012.


----------



## bebosan

Date of application: April 24, 2012, acknowledgement letter received April 25, 2012

Nationality: Filipino

Visa type: subclass 300-prospective marriage visa

Offshore/onshore: offshore- makati city Philippines

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes April 30 2012

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes NBI April 23 2012,also submitted AFP police check May 23 2012

Date CO assigned: yes

Date visa granted: August 21 2012 

happyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy muah muah..always pray.


----------



## dreams-n-stars

writerbrisbane said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Date of application:30/08/2011
> 
> Nationality: Turkish
> 
> Visa type: Parnter Visa 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore:Onshore, Brisbane
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): 25/05/2012
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): No
> 
> Date CO assigned: No
> 
> Date visa granted: No
> 
> I have some questions:
> 
> I have been waiting for 10 months and I have not heard any single thing from the immigration office so far. Acknowledgement letter was given when I applied at the office in person. There is not an allocated case officer so far. When we applied the relationship was 2.5 years whereas during the processing time the relationship is ongoing for 3.5 years nearly. However, the offical prrof that we can show is a holiday in 2009 that we did together in June which indicates that we were a couple in June 2009.
> 
> My questions are:
> 1- Is there anyone applied from Brisbane office and can supply the time line?
> 2- Due to having a relationship for more than 3 years currently, can I apply for a special consideration for Perminent Residency as getting it will allow me to continue Phd. Do you think it can be a strong case to be considered as a second stage applicant?
> I called the immigration office and have been told I can ask for it whereas I spoke with lawyers as well and they all have different opinions about it, some say "Ït can be done", others ""not". I do not who to believe. Is there anyone in the forum who experienced similar situation? Additional information can be given upon request.
> 
> I am looking forward to hearing from you.
> Many thanks


You're in for a long wait, sorry. I've applied onshore in Brisbane around the end of January 2011 and haven't heard anything yet (what's that, 17 months now?). Even better: when I call, they don't really give me any information. Last I heard was that they were working on the applications from December 2010, and that was back in March.

I guess that my situation is quite similar. Been married for a year and a half now, a relationship for two years and a half. At least we get to stay with our partner... There are many who aren't as lucky.


----------



## Pratty

rufa said:


> I hope mines next  lodged on the 6 /02/2012.


Hi, It's only fair you should get yours before me LOL, have they indicated how long for you?. I am not really expecting anything for another 4 weeks or so ,,,, but you can never tell. I think the new financial year will make a difference ,,,,,,,, lets hope. All the best


----------



## MelisUur

Wow this really doesn't seam right..The waiting time for onshore visas is less then 12 months..Have you called them and asked why its taking so long? Good luck



writerbrisbane said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Date of application:30/08/2011
> 
> Nationality: Turkish
> 
> Visa type: Parnter Visa 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore:Onshore, Brisbane
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): 25/05/2012
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): No
> 
> Date CO assigned: No
> 
> Date visa granted: No
> 
> I have some questions:
> 
> I have been waiting for 10 months and I have not heard any single thing from the immigration office so far. Acknowledgement letter was given when I applied at the office in person. There is not an allocated case officer so far. When we applied the relationship was 2.5 years whereas during the processing time the relationship is ongoing for 3.5 years nearly. However, the offical prrof that we can show is a holiday in 2009 that we did together in June which indicates that we were a couple in June 2009.
> 
> My questions are:
> 1- Is there anyone applied from Brisbane office and can supply the time line?
> 2- Due to having a relationship for more than 3 years currently, can I apply for a special consideration for Perminent Residency as getting it will allow me to continue Phd. Do you think it can be a strong case to be considered as a second stage applicant?
> I called the immigration office and have been told I can ask for it whereas I spoke with lawyers as well and they all have different opinions about it, some say "Ït can be done", others ""not". I do not who to believe. Is there anyone in the forum who experienced similar situation? Additional information can be given upon request.
> 
> I am looking forward to hearing from you.
> Many thanks


----------



## rufa

Pratty said:


> Hi, It's only fair you should get yours before me LOL, have they indicated how long for you?. I am not really expecting anything for another 4 weeks or so ,,,, but you can never tell. I think the new financial year will make a difference ,,,,,,,, lets hope. All the best


Well hopefully 5 months but have our application has been assessed against subclass100 so that means another month... timeline for permanent is 6 months. I just have hope that it will be sooner


----------



## daniel82

daniel82 said:


> Date of application : 28/06/2011
> 
> Nationality: Malaysian
> 
> Visa type: Defacto, subclass 820/801
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore, Melbourne
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): AFP and Malaysia (yes)
> 
> Date CO assigned:22/06/2012
> 
> Date visa granted: 2/07/2012 (TR)
> 
> Received letter from immi department for second stage documents on 4/4/2013
> 
> Document summited on 3/6/2013
> 
> Visa grated Date: 28/08/2013(PR)
> 
> Finally I am a Permanent Resident of Australia
> Good luck everyone ...


----------



## Pratty

daniel82 said:


> daniel82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Date of application : 28/06/2011
> 
> Nationality: Malaysian
> 
> Visa type: Defacto, subclass 820/801
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore, Melbourne
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): AFP and Malaysia (yes)
> 
> Date CO assigned:22/06/2012
> 
> Date visa granted: 2/07/2012
> 
> Finally my visa is granted today..the waiting time is over ..I am so happy ) Gd luck everyone..)
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, now that is a positive start to the week.
Click to expand...


----------



## Adventuress

Date of application: 21 June 2012

Nationality: Jordanian

Visa type: Partner (309/100)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Not at time of application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, at time of application

Date CO assigned: waiting

Date visa granted: waiting

Acknowledgement of receipt received today, 11 days after submission, by email. Medicals requested at same time.

Told to prepare for a wait of 9-12 months.

***
Edit: Application was made at the AVAC in Amman on 21st June 2012, received by the Embassy in Amman on 24th June - this latter was the formal application date.

Notification of appointment of case officer made as a response to a question by me about same on 2nd September.

Visa granted on 27th of March 2013, after a nine month wait. Interview of both applicant and sponsor occurred a week before grant. Subclass 100 (permanent migrant status) granted straight away, as we had a long-standing relationship (together for five years, married for four). Given until 2nd May 2013 to enter the country and activate the visa, most likely tied to the police checks, which were completed on or around the same date in 2012.


----------



## daniel82

Thanks Pratty..)


----------



## milen

daniel82 said:


> daniel82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Date of application : 28/06/2011
> 
> Nationality: Malaysian
> 
> Visa type: Defacto, subclass 820/801
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore, Melbourne
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): AFP and Malaysia (yes)
> 
> Date CO assigned:22/06/2012
> 
> Date visa granted: 2/07/2012
> 
> Finally my visa is granted today..the waiting time is over ..I am so happy ) Gd luck everyone..)
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Daniel, first of all congratulations for your visa!
> I wanted just to check with you if you got the acknowledgement letter first after your application was submitted and if in your letter was saying that your application would take 9-12 months depending how complicated was.
> 
> I am asking cause in my acknowledgement letter was what was saying and I was wondering if it's only a standard letter..... or if they send a different case by case.
> 
> If you could let me know I would really appreciate that.
> 
> Thank you,
Click to expand...


----------



## Adventuress

Hi milen, this might help you. We received an acknowledgement letter today and this is what it said about the time to wait:



> How long will it take to finalise my application?
> 
> We will finalise your application as quickly as possible in accordance with Australian immigration law. Our published service standards for the visas applications are available on our website : Client Service Charter
> 
> Partner Visa - 12 months
> Prospective Marriage Visa - 12 months
> Child Visa - 14 months
> When applications are more complex or documents are not provided within provided timeframes applications may take longer to finalise.


I think it must be just a generic letter at this point because they haven't forwarded it to a case officer yet to decide how complex the case is.

(Also see my posted timeline a couple of posts above for our application details)


----------



## daniel82

Thanks Milen,in my case, I was summited my all documents including police check and medical check with my application and the immi officer was issued me the acknowledgment letter (with bridging visa A) after that they never contact me till today I got my visa ...Gd luck for your application ...cheers


----------



## chanc9

Date of application:13/09/2011

Nationality: CHINESE

Visa type: Parnter Visa 801/820

Offshore/onshore:Onshore, Brisbane

Medicals submitted (yes/no): YES

Police check submitted (yes/no): YES

Date CO assigned: No

Date visa granted: No


----------



## happyheros

Date of application:08/06/2012

Nationality: New Zealand

Visa type: Parnter Visa 801/820

Offshore/onshore:Onshore, Sydney

Medicals submitted (yes/no): YES

Police check submitted (yes/no): YES

Date CO assigned: No

Date visa granted: No


----------



## milen

Date of application:06/06/2012

Nationality: Brazilian

Visa type: Partner Visa 801/820

Offshore/onshore:Onshore, Sydney

Medicals submitted (yes/no): YES

Police check submitted (yes/no): YES

Date CO assigned: NOT YET

Date visa granted: WAITING

Almost a month already! And when we applied for the visa I got a sticker saying "Decision Ready"...thought it would be quicker as we are together for the last 3y.... Still have hope to get it with less than 8wks...... 

Fingers crossed for all of us!!!


----------



## handyman

Four months have gone by now  i am hoping for a positive decision soon 
Applied for PMV from South Africa


----------



## MelisUur

Entering our 3rd month offshore at Turkey..I hope to hear some good news soon! )


----------



## rachelt

Melisuur, have you had a case officer assigned yet? We are entering our 2nd month offshore in Germany.


----------



## MelisUur

rachelt said:


> Melisuur, have you had a case officer assigned yet? We are entering our 2nd month offshore in Germany.


Yes we got a case-officer assigned after a couple of weeks of applying! We are just waiting for my husbands medicals from The Health Operations Centre in Australia but unfortunately they haven't replied to any of my emails for the last 2 weeks and every time we call our calls get forwarded to a mailbox saying their busy. 
My CO told me that once they receive the medicals back from Australia they will give our application to the Senior Migration Officer for their final decision. I'm sooo excited 
Does anyone know how long the senior migration officer final decision takes?

Whats the update with your visa? Hows it going?


----------



## rachelt

I think we are a fair way off. We have submitted police checks with the visa and did the medicaid around the same time when the application was received. Since then haven't heard a thing. We have a migration agent who I have asked to contact the embassy re: case officer and if they received the Medicals. He hasnt been helpful and his emails are generic using the terms " they will contact me according to their timelines" my partner is a high risk category despite visiting aus twice and living outside his birth country for more than 10 years. It's frustrating for everyone during the waiting period, thank goodness for this forum and helpful proletariat like yourself who can share our experiences and stories.


----------



## Pratty

rachelt said:


> I think we are a fair way off. We have submitted police checks with the visa and did the medicaid around the same time when the application was received. Since then haven't heard a thing. We have a migration agent who I have asked to contact the embassy re: case officer and if they received the Medicals. He hasnt been helpful and his emails are generic using the terms " they will contact me according to their timelines" my partner is a high risk category despite visiting aus twice and living outside his birth country for more than 10 years. It's frustrating for everyone during the waiting period, thank goodness for this forum and helpful proletariat like yourself who can share our experiences and stories.


Hi Rachelt, the non contact from the CO is possibly the worst part of this process,,, but it is just that a process. We are in this together and i find the best way to deal with it is to try and forget it.Easy to say,,,,, hard to do.My wife is also from a HR country and who knows when the magic visa will arrive. I love my wife so much that i would wait forever for her. And i am sure that is the same for all of us. These visa's are coming ,,,,,, and we will soon forget the in we are experiencing now. Good luck.


----------



## Amuhru

*Getting married after lodging 175 Application*

Hi Dear friends,

I need urgent advise, if someone could help me out.

Here is the background:

Application/Online lodgment: 175/ 1 April 2011
CO Assigned: Oct 2011
Additional docs provided: Nov 2011

I am confused about the following two issues:

1- The CO sent an email recently requesting completed FOrm 80 which i had sent in November. Anyway i gave reference to my previous email and sent the form again. Does this suggest that they are considering my application for further processing now or it was delayed since they missed out this form.

2- More importantly, i was singal when i submitted my visa application, i am expecting to get married towards the end of August. The paper work is being done (i.e. Islamic marriage certificate and government certificate). I included my potential spouse's name on Form 80 as it required. When i mentioned this to the CO, she advised me to submit the evidence of realtionship etc if i want to add my spouse on the application.

As some of you would know, as per Islamic customs it's unusual if we would have much evidence of relationship before the wedding. All that would be available is marriage certificate at the moment and end of august pictures of the wedding day.

Now i am confused, if this would delay my own application. Is it better not to add the spouse at the moment and once we have lived for few months together then send evidence of relationship. Or its better to wait for end of august and provide the limited evidence.

The ultimate objective is that we would like to move to Australia together and are looking for a method which would result in fastest processing of the visa application.

Apologies for the lengthy post.

Many thanks................


----------



## CD107947

Amuhru said:


> Hi Dear friends,
> 
> I need urgent advise, if someone could help me out.
> 
> Here is the background:
> 
> Application/Online lodgment: 175/ 1 April 2011
> CO Assigned: Oct 2011
> Additional docs provided: Nov 2011
> 
> I am confused about the following two issues:
> 
> 1- The CO sent an email recently requesting completed FOrm 80 which i had sent in November. Anyway i gave reference to my previous email and sent the form again. Does this suggest that they are considering my application for further processing now or it was delayed since they missed out this form.
> 
> 2- More importantly, i was singal when i submitted my visa application, i am expecting to get married towards the end of August. The paper work is being done (i.e. Islamic marriage certificate and government certificate). I included my potential spouse's name on Form 80 as it required. When i mentioned this to the CO, she advised me to submit the evidence of realtionship etc if i want to add my spouse on the application.
> 
> As some of you would know, as per Islamic customs it's unusual if we would have much evidence of relationship before the wedding. All that would be available is marriage certificate at the moment and end of august pictures of the wedding day.
> 
> Now i am confused, if this would delay my own application. Is it better not to add the spouse at the moment and once we have lived for few months together then send evidence of relationship. Or its better to wait for end of august and provide the limited evidence.
> 
> The ultimate objective is that we would like to move to Australia together and are looking for a method which would result in fastest processing of the visa application.
> 
> Apologies for the lengthy post.
> 
> Many thanks................


Will need to know your Nationality. Is it possible to get a Official Marriage certificate from Municipality in your country?


----------



## Amuhru

Many thanks for the quick reply:

I am a Pakistani, currently based in Kuwait. My marriage certificate has already been prepared and attested by ministry of foreign affairs and i am gonna use that to bring my spouse to be to Kuwait on a visit visa (means its accepted).

Many thanks again
God bless you!


----------



## CD107947

Amuhru said:


> Hi Dear friends,
> 
> I need urgent advise, if someone could help me out.
> 
> Here is the background:
> 
> Application/Online lodgment: 175/ 1 April 2011
> CO Assigned: Oct 2011
> Additional docs provided: Nov 2011
> 
> I am confused about the following two issues:
> 
> 1- The CO sent an email recently requesting completed FOrm 80 which i had sent in November. Anyway i gave reference to my previous email and sent the form again. Does this suggest that they are considering my application for further processing now or it was delayed since they missed out this form.
> 
> 2- More importantly, i was singal when i submitted my visa application, i am expecting to get married towards the end of August. The paper work is being done (i.e. Islamic marriage certificate and government certificate). I included my potential spouse's name on Form 80 as it required. When i mentioned this to the CO, she advised me to submit the evidence of realtionship etc if i want to add my spouse on the application.
> 
> As some of you would know, as per Islamic customs it's unusual if we would have much evidence of relationship before the wedding. All that would be available is marriage certificate at the moment and end of august pictures of the wedding day.
> 
> Now i am confused, if this would delay my own application. Is it better not to add the spouse at the moment and once we have lived for few months together then send evidence of relationship. Or its better to wait for end of august and provide the limited evidence.
> 
> The ultimate objective is that we would like to move to Australia together and are looking for a method which would result in fastest processing of the visa application.
> 
> Apologies for the lengthy post.
> 
> Many thanks................


Hi,

Looking through your post, I feel you got married in August 2011. The certificate as per Islamic Laws will definitely state this.
This itself is good enough for the proof of relationship. It is better to be open and honest about this with your CO. The certificate should suffice.


----------



## Amuhru

May be i mistyped...
wedding is expected to take place during August 2012
wedding certificates have been prepared with the date of current month...
you mean without any pics or anything i can just submit the certificates and that would suffice?

And please advise on the other issue.

adding the spouse on application right now and presenting this in declaration of change in circumstances, would it mean she will become an applicant with me and visa for both of us would be granted together or how does it work.Cz the only visa fee i have submitted so far is only mine....

Many thanks for taking time to respond to my request......


----------



## MelisUur

rachelt said:


> I think we are a fair way off. We have submitted police checks with the visa and did the medicaid around the same time when the application was received. Since then haven't heard a thing. We have a migration agent who I have asked to contact the embassy re: case officer and if they received the Medicals. He hasnt been helpful and his emails are generic using the terms " they will contact me according to their timelines" my partner is a high risk category despite visiting aus twice and living outside his birth country for more than 10 years. It's frustrating for everyone during the waiting period, thank goodness for this forum and helpful proletariat like yourself who can share our experiences and stories.


Really? Hmm that is very frustrating!
My CO kinda hinted to me that our visa will be quick he said...
Usual processing times here in Turkey are 4 - 6 months but sometimes less and ı dont think your visa wıll take that long..
They people at the embassys aren't helpful at all! I'm really unhappy with them! They never ever reply to my emails!


----------



## Jewlleeah

Jewlleeah said:


> Date of application: Dec 7 2011
> 
> Nationality: Canadian
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa (Defacto) 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Ottawa
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, Submitted January 19 2012
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, Submitted with initial application
> 
> Date CO assigned: Unsure.. I believe when our visa was received by Ottawa Dec 7 2011
> 
> Date visa granted: Waiting..
> 
> We are 3.5 months in and hoping to be back in Aus by June!!


Visa granted today! July 4 2012, almost 7 months later.


----------



## Princess

Jewlleeah said:


> Visa granted today! July 4 2012, almost 7 months later.


Congratulations! So happy for both of you!


----------



## krissybaby

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## writerbrisbane

dreams-n-stars said:


> You're in for a long wait, sorry. I've applied onshore in Brisbane around the end of January 2011 and haven't heard anything yet (what's that, 17 months now?). Even better: when I call, they don't really give me any information. Last I heard was that they were working on the applications from December 2010, and that was back in March.
> 
> I guess that my situation is quite similar. Been married for a year and a half now, a relationship for two years and a half. At least we get to stay with our partner... There are many who aren't as lucky.


Thank you mate, at least I know it is not only me ) It is a long process and glad to be with my partner the only thing is Phd, if I get PR it is free otherwise I should keep dooind scholarship hunting.


----------



## madeltalastas

Visa granted today after 4 months


----------



## auscook

*health check time*

Date of application: June 12 2012

Nationality: Irish

Visa type: Partner Visa (Defacto) 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - UK

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, Submitted with initial application

Date CO assigned: 20th June

Date visa granted: Waiting..

On the 20th June we got an email from CO asking for more proof that we have lived together. CO confirmed she got this on 29th June. Yesterday she emailed asking for health check. Does this mean she is now happy we meet relationship requirement?

When they ask for health check does that usually mean everything else is accepted?

the waiting is so hard!!!


----------



## JEdwards

@madeltalastas thats considered fast on your case.
Congratulations?


----------



## OneLove

OneLove said:


> Date of application: 2nd of March 2012
> 
> Nationality: Fiance is Belizean, I am Australian by birth
> 
> Visa type: Prospective Marriage (Subclass 300)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Ottawa, Canada)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Medicals being done today 15/3/12 (DIAC will receive them during 28 day timeframe so application is considered decision ready)
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes. Submitted with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: Beginning of June 2012
> 
> Date visa granted: TODAY!!!! 4th July 2012
> 
> Included with Application: - forms - details of joint bank accounts - joint rental contract - NOIM - letter from celebrant - 8 stat decs from fam and friends - photos - joint travel details - personal statements - phone records - emails - receipt for deposit for reception venue - deposit receipt for wedding dress.........plus much more evidence. 1.6kg of evidence to be exact
> 
> After months of preparation my fiances PMV application was final posted to Ottawa. We decided to use a migration agent to make sure everything was done correctly (wouldn't have been able to do it without her!). My finance and I have been together for almost 3 years, almost 2 of which i spent living with him in Belize. We have been apart now for almost 4 months which has been very very hard, but i will be going over to visit in 4 weeks!!!! We are set to be married on the 1st of December  I can't wait!
> 
> I am praying that the processing time wont be too long (although i prepared to wait several months before i hear anything). I am very confident with our application, but you never know. There is so much inconsistency with this process. I wish they were a little more sensitive to what we have to go through. It is a shame that the ones who are truly in love and are doing things the right way have to be punished by those who try to cheat the system  DIAC really needs to update its processes because it is so common for people from different countries to fall in love.
> 
> Good luck to everyone. I will keep you posted on any progress we make.
> 
> Let the waiting begin!!!!!!


Today we recieved the phone call from our lawyer that we have been anxiously waiting for.....My fiances PMV has been approved!!!!!!

Soooooooooo happy.

Only took 4 months!!!!

Feels so good to know we will never have to be apart again. All the hard work and stress has finally paid off.

Best of luck to all those still waiting. It will happen when you least expect it


----------



## bma

OneLove said:


> Today we recieved the phone call from our lawyer that we have been anxiously waiting for.....My fiances PMV has been approved!!!!!!
> 
> Soooooooooo happy.
> 
> Only took 4 months!!!!
> 
> Feels so good to know we will never have to be apart again. All the hard work and stress has finally paid off.
> 
> Best of luck to all those still waiting. It will happen when you least expect it


Wonderful news, congratulations!!


----------



## dany

*hi everyone*

Date of application: 9 of april 2012
Nationality: Algerian my love is australian
Visa type: Prospective Marriage (Subclass 300)
Offshore/onshore: Offshore
Medicals submitted (yes/no): Medicals being done june 18 received by co at the embassy
Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes. Submitted with application
Date CO assigned: 9 of april 2012
interview: 8 of may 2012
Date visa granted: waiting
questions: is it really true that high risk country take more then 6 month?
we get email lastely asking for new date of mariage,bec we have celebrant april 2013, my fiancé send them another celebrant for december 2012,is that good sign


----------



## np11

*Granted*

Date of application: 18th October 2011

Nationality: I'm Australian and my husband is Thai

Visa type: Partner Visa, Subclass 820

Offshore/onshore: Onshore, Melbourne

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, a couple of days after sending application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: Not notified

Date visa granted: 2 July 2012

After 9 months of waiting on the edge of our seat we have been granted a temporary visa! SO SO SO happy. We expected it to take somewhere between 9 - 12 months from reading the forums and from the letter we were sent by Immi. To all the others still waiting good luck! The best advice I can give is to be organised. In a rather OCD way I itemised all my evidence and photos and referenced the numbers in the stat decs. The other thing is printscreen your facebook 'friendship' with your partner/spouse it will have the date you started your relationship etc and proves that society is aware of your relationship. Also I had my mother-in-law and my dad write our stat decs as they knew us in the context of our relationship better than our friends and it would seem Immi was ok with that, so don't fret too much about who you chose and if they're related to you.


----------



## WindChillFW

Date of application: 28 of March 2012
Nationality: Chinese, Canadian Permanent Resident
Location of Application: Canada
Visa type: Marriage (Subclass 309)
Offshore/onshore: Offshore
Medicals submitted (yes/no): No
Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes. Submitted with application
Date CO assigned: In Canada, I don’t think they let you know who the CO is
Date visa granted: waiting
We received absolute nothing from the High Commission after the initial confirmation letter. I suspect in Canada they leave your applications unopened until 5 months later. Anyone who’s applied in Canada could share your experience? Thanks


----------



## traveller527

Jewlleeah said:


> Visa granted today! July 4 2012, almost 7 months later.


Congrates! Awesome news for both of you after a long wait! The new financial year seems to be going well!


----------



## WindChillFW

OneLove said:


> Today we recieved the phone call from our lawyer that we have been anxiously waiting for.....My fiances PMV has been approved!!!!!!
> 
> Soooooooooo happy.
> 
> Only took 4 months!!!!
> 
> Feels so good to know we will never have to be apart again. All the hard work and stress has finally paid off.
> 
> Best of luck to all those still waiting. It will happen when you least expect it


Congratulation! So happy for you guys!
May I ask you a question? How did you know CO has been assigned? I applied to Ottawa in late March, 2012. It has been quiet since then. 
4 months is really fast.


----------



## traveller527

WindChillFW said:


> Congratulation! So happy for you guys!
> May I ask you a question? How did you know CO has been assigned? I applied to Ottawa in late March, 2012. It has been quiet since then.
> 4 months is really fast.


Same for us. Ottawa received our application 1 week after yours. I was contacted by email the same day and was requested to send meds and police clearance. Since then I haven't heard anything. It's good to see so many people being approved from Ottawa around the 4 month mark but it really sounds like CO's in Ottawa will not contact you unless they require more details. Otherwise you get the acknowledgement and then the visa grant with no communication in between.


----------



## traveller527

jake.p said:


> Good luck! Since we both applied at Ottawa and my girlfriend is Canadian I'll make sure that I post back here our status so it can give you a better idea of when yours will be approved
> 
> Date of application: March 8th, 2012 application received and payment processed. Medical and police clearance requested.
> 
> Nationality: My girlfriend is Canadian.
> 
> Visa type: 309 Partner Temporary.
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Ottawa.
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes. I'm not sure on the exact date this was received.
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes. Same time as Medicals.
> 
> Date CO assigned: Still waiting.
> 
> Date visa granted: Still waiting.
> 
> We have had practically no contact since they acknowledged receiving the application. Still within the standard 5 month processing time, hopefully we get granted before or around the 5 months mark, starting to get a little nervous, even though I'm sure everything will go smoothly.


It sounds like Ottawa lately is processing around the 4 month mark, some have been approved with applications received early March. All the best and please keep us updated! Exciting times! Good luck :0)


----------



## LittleMissWildChild

Date of application: Tuesday 3rd July 2012

Nationality: British

Visa type: De Facto Partner

Offshore/onshore: Offshore/London

Medicals submitted (yes/no):No - they have been requested and my partner's appointment is on July 24th.

Police check submitted (yes/no):Yes

Date CO assigned: Thursday 5th July 2012

Date visa granted: Pending 


We have also been asked to submit a copy of our marriage certificate after our wedding in September. Approx time for the visa to come through is currently 5-6 months although I hope it comes through a little sooner as we want to leave in Jan and need to get rid of our jobs and flat.

Very excited that the process has officially begun!


----------



## madeltalastas

JEdwards said:


> @madeltalastas thats considered fast on your case.
> Congratulations?


oh yeah it is.. 4 months!


----------



## myrzam

hi.. I'm new in this forum. Congrats madel! I hope ours will also be as fast as yours..


----------



## myrzam

Date of application: April 2, 2012

Nationality: Filipino

Visa type: 309 
Offshore/onshore: Philippines

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: Yes

Date visa granted: Still patiently waiting


----------



## Princess

All the best Myrzam! Lucky you have a CO assigned already! I have a question if you don't mind. When they send the acknowldgement letter to you, did they attach the medical exam request at the same time? Cheers!


myrzam said:


> Date of application: April 2, 2012
> 
> Nationality: Filipino
> 
> Visa type: 309
> Offshore/onshore: Philippines
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: Yes
> 
> Date visa granted: Still patiently waiting


----------



## myrzam

Princess said:


> All the best Myrzam! Lucky you have a CO assigned already! I have a question if you don't mind. When they send the acknowldgement letter to you, did they attach the medical exam request at the same time? Cheers!


Yes, that was april 10.


----------



## OneLove

WindChillFW said:


> Congratulation! So happy for you guys!
> May I ask you a question? How did you know CO has been assigned? I applied to Ottawa in late March, 2012. It has been quiet since then.
> 4 months is really fast.


Hi WindChill,

Thanks for the message. I think the news is still sinking in 

We used a migration agent, so we were never contacted ourselves, but at the start of June the case officer emailed our lawyer requesting a couple of other documents we needed to send through. We were given a deadline to get these documents to her, which was about 4 weeks. We didn't hear anything after that so i felt like things were stalling, but then the good news arrived when we least expected it!

It definitely came through faster than we thought it would, especially since my fiance is from a "high risk" country. They didn't even contact us for interviews which really surprised me....not that i am complaining 

I think it is quite normal to not hear anything unless they require something else from you. It this case i assume no news is good news  Hang in there. I am sure it will be through in no time.

If you have anymore questions let me know.

All the best to you and your partner.


----------



## rachelt

Congrats one love and your partner, all the waiting and gathering of documents has been worthwhile. You mentioned your partner is from a high risk country. Can I ask what you initial processing time was estimated at? W are applying offshore in Germany and my partner is high risk as well. Haven't heard a thing either apart from notification that our documents were received back in early may. Thanks in advance


----------



## writerbrisbane

dreams-n-stars said:


> You're in for a long wait, sorry. I've applied onshore in Brisbane around the end of January 2011 and haven't heard anything yet (what's that, 17 months now?). Even better: when I call, they don't really give me any information. Last I heard was that they were working on the applications from December 2010, and that was back in March.
> 
> I guess that my situation is quite similar. Been married for a year and a half now, a relationship for two years and a half. At least we get to stay with our partner... There are many who aren't as lucky.


Hello, I called the immigration office and were told to call at the date of the anniversary of the application. I think you should call and remind them. I hope it helps!


----------



## OneLove

rachelt said:


> Congrats one love and your partner, all the waiting and gathering of documents has been worthwhile. You mentioned your partner is from a high risk country. Can I ask what you initial processing time was estimated at? W are applying offshore in Germany and my partner is high risk as well. Haven't heard a thing either apart from notification that our documents were received back in early may. Thanks in advance


Thanks Rachelt!
Yes all the hard work was definitely work it. It is such a huge weight off our shoulders 
I think we were originally told 8-12 month processing time, so we thrilled to have it come through in just 4.

If you only applied in May i think it is normal that you havent heard anything yet. You have to give it some time and accept that it is going to be a long process. In most cases i think they will only contact you if they need something else. That was the only time we had contact from our CO.

Hang in there. Soon you will get the email you are waiting for. Its out of you hands now so just let things take there course 

All the best to you. If you have any other questions let me know.


----------



## WindChillFW

traveller527 said:


> It sounds like Ottawa lately is processing around the 4 month mark, some have been approved with applications received early March. All the best and please keep us updated! Exciting times! Good luck :0)


 We applied on March 28th, 2012. So far there has been no request on medical and police clearance. I was concerned with the situation, seems everyone here got medical request within one week after the application.
We just got absolutely no response except for the acknowledgement letter. We have been living together since Jan. 2011 and been married since the end of 2011.

any suggestions? 
Thanks.


----------



## Nila6268

Date of Application: April 16, 2012
Acknowledgement letter received: April 21, 2012
Visa type: 309
Offshore : Philippines
Medical Exam submitted : Yes
Police Clearance: Yes
CO : not yet assigned

My husband and I were married for almost 25years. He's also a Filipino. He lives in Perth Australia for 5 years and got his Permanent Residency. And now we are hoping to be reunited again with our 3 children. We also applied them as our Dependent children a 24 y/o as our eldest, 23y/o the middle, and 16y/o the youngest. We were prayed that our visa will be approved soon. 

Do you think our adult dependent children? has a big chance to approved their visa since they suffice all the requirement needed as a dependent child, they still both a full time student, and still dependent on their father, not engaged in any work. My 23y/o daughter is already a registered nurse here in the Philippines but his father advised her to study again so she study a Teacher Certificate Program to earn an 18units teaching subject to be able for her to take a LET exam.


----------



## xeelah

Date of Application: May 30, 2012
Acknowledgement letter received: May 30, 2012
Visa type: Partner Visa - Temporary
Offshore / Onshore: Onshore - Melbourne
Medical Exam submitted : No
Police Clearance: Yes

I've submitted my visa application in person last May 30, 2012 at their Melbourne Office. The guy gave me my acknowledgement letter right away. I did not submit my medicals since I came here in Australia under PMV and for that a medical is not required.

I did not hear anything about my visa application until today, July 10, 2012 when a post man delivered a bulky envelop in my doorstep. At first, I thought that Immigration might have returned my documents, but SURPRISE SURPRISE!! there was a grant letter attached together with my submitted documents.

So happy! Never thought that it would only be 5 weeks and 2 days. Set another record! My PMV was approved in exactly 11 weeks after lodgement. But this one beats it.

I hope you guys would soon have your approvals..


----------



## xeelah

Date of Application: May 30, 2012
Acknowledgement letter received: May 30, 2012
Visa type: Partner Visa - Temporary
Offshore / Onshore: Onshore - Melbourne
Medical Exam submitted : No
Police Clearance: Yes
Approved: July 6, 2012

I've submitted my visa application in person last May 30, 2012 at their Melbourne Office. The guy gave me my acknowledgement letter right away. I did not submit my medicals since I came here in Australia under PMV and for that a medical is not required.

I did not hear anything about my visa application until today, July 10, 2012 when a post man delivered a bulky envelop in my doorstep. At first, I thought that Immigration might have returned my documents, but SURPRISE SURPRISE!! there was a grant letter attached together with my submitted documents.

So happy! Never thought that it would only be 5 weeks and 2 days. Set another record! My PMV was approved in exactly 11 weeks after lodgement. But this one beats it.

I hope you guys would soon have your approvals..


----------



## winter

Date of Application: May 25, 2012
Acknowledgement letter received: May 25, 2012
Visa type: Partner Visa - Temporary
Offshore / Onshore: Onshore - perth
Medical Exam submitted : yes
Police Clearance: Yes
Approved: July 4, 2012

Hello everyone i have been following this thread and some other treads for some time now and its about time i shared my experiences with immigration so as it may be of some help to others.
i have been with my partner(ozzy) for about 1 year now. when we started our relationship i was waiting the outcome of an ens sponsorship visa after i was on a 457 visa for 2.25 years. my employer did not send in any more info as requested and told me immigration did not contact them (lies lies lies).as a result immigration contacted me and said my ens application will be refused and i can withdraw it if i liked.so after 1.5 years waiting for my ens i withdrew the application in feb 2012.with no refund. at this stage i had 4 months left on my 457 visa and my partner offered to sponsor me .we had not lived together officially (i stayed at hers for a few nights/she stayed at mine for a few).so in march we moved into a shared house together and registered our relationship with the w.a. government.we had no receipts or photos of anything we did previous to this.all bills were included in our rent.so we had not much evidence to go on.
we made an appointment to hand in our application 2 weeks before my 457 expired. we had both forms and form 80 along with 6 stat declarations(none from our families) + our own stat declarations + rent receipts + joint bank account details + 6 photos + police clearances + a few bit of mail that showed that we lived together (bank,health insurance )and had them certified. i had done my medicals but not revived the results yet.
lucky for us the man that we seen at our appointment said that if we dont submit everything at once it could be stuck under a pile of others and it could take 12 months.if we hand everything possible in first time it could take a couple of weeks or a few months.we told him what we had and he said to get more evidence of living at the same address "we dont care what it is" and get our medical results too. he also said what we do look for is 3 things 1 that i am not a criminal(im not)2 that i am fit and healthy(i am) 3 that we are genuinely in love (we are)
so we waited for medicals and applied for as much crap as we could to get sent to us by post(flybys and other discount cards) and joined the library together.so we went in the second time to immigration with all this new information and lodged our application 3 days before my 457 expired.
there was no questions the second time.just paid the money and got the Acknowledgement letter.we never heard anything till our grant letter today.
i did apply for a waiver for my 457 work conditions to be removed (form 1005)2 weeks ago.told them im not working for my 457 employer any more and i dont have enough money to wait for 12 months for 820 to be processed.
and today (10/07/2012)i got the magic letter. we didnt use an agent and were very very careful to be as neat as possible with with all forms.some of the stat decs were messy so i marched my friends down to the justice of peace to do neater ones
thats my story hope it helps out anyone who reads it.


----------



## MEM

We have applied for our subclass 309 visa on the 07/06/12 and had completed our application on the 25/06/12. On the 5th of July we called to confirmed all documents were recieved and were told that our application was complete and sent to the First Secretary for approval. On the 9th of July my partner called to ask just what that First Secretary meant and she was informed that it was the final process which would take at most two weeks for her visa to come through, that our application could be signed off any day now but at most two weeks and that she should send her passport in.
Does this sound correct?

I called today to confirm and was then told by someone else that it was with the First secretary waiting to be signed off on. However this guy was abit of a lazy prick who seemed annoyed that i called and said he didnt know how long it would take and that if she was told to send in her passport then she should.
However we haven't recieved any written request for her passport to be sent, and i read lastnight that the visa is electronic so only a photo copy of the passport needs to be sent.

Does anyone have info on this for turkey?


Cheers


----------



## WindChillFW

MEM said:


> We have applied for our subclass 309 visa on the 07/06/12 and had completed our application on the 25/06/12. On the 5th of July we called to confirmed all documents were recieved and were told that our application was complete and sent to the First Secretary for approval. On the 9th of July my partner called to ask just what that First Secretary meant and she was informed that it was the final process which would take at most two weeks for her visa to come through, that our application could be signed off any day now but at most two weeks and that she should send her passport in.
> Does this sound correct?
> 
> I called today to confirm and was then told by someone else that it was with the First secretary waiting to be signed off on. However this guy was abit of a lazy prick who seemed annoyed that i called and said he didnt know how long it would take and that if she was told to send in her passport then she should.
> However we haven't recieved any written request for her passport to be sent, and i read lastnight that the visa is electronic so only a photo copy of the passport needs to be sent.
> 
> Does anyone have info on this for turkey?
> 
> Cheers


 Wow, if this is correct, the process is really fast in Turkey. Takes only 3 weeks to get the visa. In Canada, we have been waiting for 3+ months without any information. The quoted time is 5-12 months as per their website, depending if the country is high risk or low risk. I haven't heard about First Secretary. Usually, a CO is assigned to applications, if First Secretary is the final step, then does it mean that the CO has been assigned and s/he has completed processing the application, in just 10 days?
It at least takes 4 months to process applications for Canadians in Ottawa.


----------



## MEM

WindChillFW said:


> Wow, if this is correct, the process is really fast in Turkey. Takes only 3 weeks to get the visa. In Canada, we have been waiting for 3+ months without any information. The quoted time is 5-12 months as per their website, depending if the country is high risk or low risk. I haven't heard about First Secretary. Usually, a CO is assigned to applications, if First Secretary is the final step, then does it mean that the CO has been assigned and s/he has completed processing the application, in just 10 days?
> It at least takes 4 months to process applications for Canadians in Ottawa.


I was sure Turkey was high risk, however we both rang and both times they said it was with the First Secretary waiting for final approval. Im very surprised to. We were told that things had been speeded up but my brother got married in 2006 and his took 9 months.

Im worried that we have got the wrong information, twice, so we are going to call again tomorrow and ask to speak with the person who's name is on the letter indicating that they have recieved our application. We were told that they have to say 6months is the normal time but that it takes alot less then that these days. There should be something online to show a sort of application process flow.

Anyone else got any ideas. Heard of First Secretary?


----------



## dibyendu

Dear All,

Date of application:28/06/2012
Nationality: Indian
Visa type: 175 (ICT Business Analyst)
Offshore/onshore:Offshore, Hyderabad, India
Medicals submitted (yes/no): No
Police check submitted (yes/no): No
Date CO assigned: No
Date visa granted: No

I know the waiting game starts here


----------



## Zamaussie

dibyendu said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Date of application:28/06/2012
> Nationality: Indian
> Visa type: 175 (ICT Business Analyst)
> Offshore/onshore:Offshore, Hyderabad, India
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): No
> Police check submitted (yes/no): No
> Date CO assigned: No
> Date visa granted: No
> 
> I know the waiting game starts here


For sure !!! and its not an easy game


----------



## krissybaby

WindChillFW said:


> We applied on March 28th, 2012. So far there has been no request on medical and police clearance. I was concerned with the situation, seems everyone here got medical request within one week after the application.
> We just got absolutely no response except for the acknowledgement letter. We have been living together since Jan. 2011 and been married since the end of 2011.
> 
> any suggestions?
> Thanks.


Hi WindChillFW, just a quick question - Did you receive any acknowledgement from the embassy upon submitting your application? Cause they way they do it here in Philippines, they attached the appointment for medical together with the acknowledgement letter and give u further instructions regarding it. Hope you can recheck the email they sent you.


----------



## Hardik

*Please update*

Hi TJ

I am also waiting for my wife's visa. We had applied for visa in February 2012.

Can you please tell me update in your case, so that I can predict my case.

Your reply would be much appreciated.

Please help me.

Thanks
Hardik



touchtejonline said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received email form my CO asking to submit passport of my spouse and writing below paragraph in an email ,
> 
> _"Please note that currently, New Delhi office is taking around 7 months to finalise a Partner visa application. Your application was lodged on *15/12/2011*. Your case officer has completed their assessment of your application and has queued the application for decision. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be made by our Senior Visa Officer. If any further information is required at that time we will contact you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision.
> 
> To ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement. I cannot give you an exact timeframe for finalisation, but it will most likely be in approximately seven months from the date of application lodgement."_
> 
> I am wondering are they going to keep my spouse passport for another 4 months to take a final decision?
> 
> I have submitted all the required documentations with PCC and Medicals.
> 
> Could any one please guide me, that in what time frame I am looking to get my spouse visa PRACTICALLY?
> 
> Appreciate your reply guys.
> 
> Cheers...!
> Many thanks,
> 
> Regards,
> TJ


----------



## krissybaby

xeelah said:


> Date of Application: May 30, 2012
> Acknowledgement letter received: May 30, 2012
> Visa type: Partner Visa - Temporary
> Offshore / Onshore: Onshore - Melbourne
> Medical Exam submitted : No
> Police Clearance: Yes
> 
> I've submitted my visa application in person last May 30, 2012 at their Melbourne Office. The guy gave me my acknowledgement letter right away. I did not submit my medicals since I came here in Australia under PMV and for that a medical is not required.
> 
> I did not hear anything about my visa application until today, July 10, 2012 when a post man delivered a bulky envelop in my doorstep. At first, I thought that Immigration might have returned my documents, but SURPRISE SURPRISE!! there was a grant letter attached together with my submitted documents.
> 
> So happy! Never thought that it would only be 5 weeks and 2 days. Set another record! My PMV was approved in exactly 11 weeks after lodgement. But this one beats it.
> 
> I hope you guys would soon have your approvals..


Hi Xeelah,

Im just a bit confused..are you saying you got an approval of ONSHORE PMV ? Ive read the booklet and it specifically say that its only for OFFSHORE application..Anyway, congratulations!


----------



## WindChillFW

Thanks Krissybaby, 
No they did not attach medical requests in the acknowledgement letter. In Canada, seems they just don't contact you until the last moment. Fingers corssed.


----------



## Gerrywins

Hi Everyone,

I am now entering the 5 month mark after applying in Berlin.

Funny thing is, my case officer has just written to say she is no longer my case officer and that a new one will be assigned soon. Should I be worried that in less than 6 months I will have at least 3 different case officers?

I am so gutted by this. Hope someone can give me insight!


----------



## xeelah

krissybaby said:


> Hi Xeelah,
> 
> Im just a bit confused..are you saying you got an approval of ONSHORE PMV ? Ive read the booklet and it specifically say that its only for OFFSHORE application..Anyway, congratulations!


Nah... I've applied for an offshore PMV last Sept 23, 2011 and it was approve last December 9, 2011. Now that I've married my PMV, I've recently applied for an onshore Partner visa. And it was approved quicker than my PMV, my 820 visa was approved in just 5 weeks and 2 days..

Sorry krissybaby if my post confused you.. >.<


----------



## krissybaby

xeelah said:


> Nah... I've applied for an offshore PMV last Sept 23, 2011 and it was approve last December 9, 2011. Now that I've married my PMV, I've recently applied for an onshore Partner visa. And it was approved quicker than my PMV, my 820 visa was approved in just 5 weeks and 2 days..
> 
> Sorry krissybaby if my post confused you.. >.<


Thanks for the quick reply!  thats very good..at least you dont have to wait for two years for it!  well done! so next is citizenship for the next few years ey?  CONGRATULATIONS again!


----------



## arabinduvemuri

*Need help*

Hi,

Me n my husband arrived in Melbourne in 2009 jan. I was on a student visa and he was on the dependant visa. I have completed my Masters and We have left Australia in august 2011 after applying for a Temporary Residency. I had a baby in dec 2011. I've got a mail that my TR file was opened and i have 28 days to come back. So I left my child and husband n come back to Oz in April. Now i've been granted a TR till dec 2013 and I would like to bring my baby. So plz help me on this by letting me know what exactly is the proceedure I should follow.
Sincerely 
AB


----------



## MelisUur

Does anyone know how long the final decision from the senior migration officer takes? We have been waiting 3 months so far and my CO just called us on Monday saying his giving our application to the senior migration officer for the final decision....?


----------



## faith_pmw

My Subclass 300 visa (PMV) has been granted today  

Good luck and God bless to all those who are still waiting


----------



## jackie

bilalt said:


> I applied on 5th feb 2010, got my 820 in sept 2010 and was expecting 801 on feb 2012 but when called they said it takes 8-10 months from when you complete 2 years feb 2012 to get 801. Though she said current waiting time average is 3 months only.


hi, I have been looking for someone who has gone this far in the process, so that I can seek advice. I know that immigration does interview for onshore applicants . I just want to know when they usually conduct this interview , is it at stage one 802 or 801. Have you done yours and which exact date did you do it was it on phone or in person?I have not received either I sent my application in Feb, I just want to be prepared and at least be ready when they call. Have you received your 801 yet?


----------



## mitti

Visa type : 309 partner visa
Date of application : 31 June 2012
Husband : australian
Nationality :Indian 
Place : New Delhi 
Of/onshore : offshore
Medical :not yet
Co assigned: Not yet
PoLice clearance : yes/ Australian/ Indian both
Waiting ....….........................


----------



## krissybaby

faith_pmw said:


> My Subclass 300 visa (PMV) has been granted today
> 
> Good luck and God bless to all those who are still waiting


Congratulations!


----------



## Pratty

faith_pmw said:


> My Subclass 300 visa (PMV) has been granted today
> 
> Good luck and God bless to all those who are still waiting


Congratulations, full steam ahead for a fantastic life in Aus,,,,,


----------



## Princess

congratulations Faith! 


faith_pmw said:


> My Subclass 300 visa (PMV) has been granted today
> 
> Good luck and God bless to all those who are still waiting


----------



## dradeel

Gerrywins said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am now entering the 5 month mark after applying in Berlin.
> 
> Funny thing is, my case officer has just written to say she is no longer my case officer and that a new one will be assigned soon. Should I be worried that in less than 6 months I will have at least 3 different case officers?
> 
> I am so gutted by this. Hope someone can give me insight!


Hi,
I am in the same situation. I live in Greece and my husband is in Australia for the past 9 months. I received the same e-mail today, that my case has been re-allocated to a new case officer.
I wonder why..? Will it take him another 5 months to preocess it, or is he a senior case officer and our case has entered the next stage? Though, the word "senior" is not mentioned anywhere, so he's probably just a new guy...


----------



## Gerrywins

dradeel said:


> Hi,
> I am in the same situation. I live in Greece and my husband is in Australia for the past 9 months. I received the same e-mail today, that my case has been re-allocated to a new case officer.
> I wonder why..? Will it take him another 5 months to preocess it, or is he a senior case officer and our case has entered the next stage? Though, the word "senior" is not mentioned anywhere, so he's probably just a new guy...


Yeah the word senior has not been mentioned anywhere in the email that family migration wrote to me today. They just mentioned that this types of visas (family) are regarded as high priority and will therefore be processed with priority but and I quote the email I received "However, please note
that in light of the recent global events, and in line with the actions of
other countries, Australia will apply more stringent visa processing
arrangements". My fiance says that here, they are referring to all the asylum seeker boats which are floating into Australia every week.

It is so unfair that we go through the right and legal channel to get our visas while other people decide to take boats there and we are the ones who are penalized.

Lets hope that the new case officers are senior people, meaning that our applications are progressing further up the ladder


----------



## MelisUur

Gerrywins said:


> Yeah the word senior has not been mentioned anywhere in the email that family migration wrote to me today. They just mentioned that this types of visas (family) are regarded as high priority and will therefore be processed with priority but and I quote the email I received "However, please note
> that in light of the recent global events, and in line with the actions of
> other countries, Australia will apply more stringent visa processing
> arrangements". My fiance says that here, they are referring to all the asylum seeker boats which are floating into Australia every week.
> 
> It is so unfair that we go through the right and legal channel to get our visas while other people decide to take boats there and we are the ones who are penalized.
> 
> Lets hope that the new case officers are senior people, meaning that our applications are progressing further up the ladder


Hi can I ask you a question..A senior manager has my application...What is the senior managers role? Do they make the final decision about the visa?

Kind regards


----------



## LovingWife

HOORAY!!!

My husband got his visa granted yesterday. 

Australia, here we come!!!!

We're both incredibly happy and excited about our new future!

Now, the REAL hardwork begins with selling, packing and shipping


----------



## Pratty

LovingWife said:


> HOORAY!!!
> 
> My husband got his visa granted yesterday.
> 
> Australia, here we come!!!!
> 
> We're both incredibly happy and excited about our new future!
> 
> Now, the REAL hardwork begins with selling, packing and shipping


Congratulations, well done. At least there will be a big grin on your faces whilst you are going about those tasks


----------



## rufa

Hi everyone

Just to let you know that our visa was granted yesterday. 5 months was the time it took.
We lodged our application at Madrid.

Australia here we come

Congratulations to all those who also got their visas granted recently.

And all the best for those who are still waiting!


----------



## Pratty

rufa said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just to let you know that our visa was granted yesterday. 5 months was the time it took.
> We lodged our application at Madrid.
> 
> Australia here we come
> 
> Congratulations to all those who also got their visas granted recently.
> 
> And all the best for those who are still waiting!


Great result, congratulations exciting expectations await you.


----------



## dibyendu

lovingwife said:


> hooray!!!
> 
> My husband got his visa granted yesterday.
> 
> Australia, here we come!!!!
> 
> We're both incredibly happy and excited about our new future!
> 
> Now, the real hardwork begins with selling, packing and shipping


congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## myrzam

faith_pmw said:


> My Subclass 300 visa (PMV) has been granted today
> 
> Good luck and God bless to all those who are still waiting [/QUOT
> 
> Glad to hear that.. Congratulations!!


----------



## go tham

So happy for you
It is hard to still be waiting but easy to share your joy in the wait being over


----------



## krissybaby

LovingWife said:


> HOORAY!!!
> 
> My husband got his visa granted yesterday.
> 
> Australia, here we come!!!!
> 
> We're both incredibly happy and excited about our new future!
> 
> Now, the REAL hardwork begins with selling, packing and shipping


Hi, Lovingwife

Congratulations! I have been your constant follower because Ive made a good use of your written table of contents about your documents and how you arranged it. Im so happy for you and your hubby! Hope all will be well on selling and bringing stuff down under  Enjoy!


----------



## JEdwards

*congrats*



faith_pmw said:


> My Subclass 300 visa (PMV) has been granted today
> 
> Good luck and God bless to all those who are still waiting


Congratulations! Wish you all the best!
I wish and hope mine too is approved as soon as possible!


----------



## Emily88

winter said:


> Date of Application: May 25, 2012
> Acknowledgement letter received: May 25, 2012
> Visa type: Partner Visa - Temporary
> Offshore / Onshore: Onshore - perth
> Medical Exam submitted : yes
> Police Clearance: Yes
> Approved: July 4, 2012
> 
> Hello everyone i have been following this thread and some other treads for some time now and its about time i shared my experiences with immigration so as it may be of some help to others.
> i have been with my partner(ozzy) for about 1 year now. when we started our relationship i was waiting the outcome of an ens sponsorship visa after i was on a 457 visa for 2.25 years. my employer did not send in any more info as requested and told me immigration did not contact them (lies lies lies).as a result immigration contacted me and said my ens application will be refused and i can withdraw it if i liked.so after 1.5 years waiting for my ens i withdrew the application in feb 2012.with no refund. at this stage i had 4 months left on my 457 visa and my partner offered to sponsor me .we had not lived together officially (i stayed at hers for a few nights/she stayed at mine for a few).so in march we moved into a shared house together and registered our relationship with the w.a. government.we had no receipts or photos of anything we did previous to this.all bills were included in our rent.so we had not much evidence to go on.
> we made an appointment to hand in our application 2 weeks before my 457 expired. we had both forms and form 80 along with 6 stat declarations(none from our families) + our own stat declarations + rent receipts + joint bank account details + 6 photos + police clearances + a few bit of mail that showed that we lived together (bank,health insurance )and had them certified. i had done my medicals but not revived the results yet.
> lucky for us the man that we seen at our appointment said that if we dont submit everything at once it could be stuck under a pile of others and it could take 12 months.if we hand everything possible in first time it could take a couple of weeks or a few months.we told him what we had and he said to get more evidence of living at the same address "we dont care what it is" and get our medical results too. he also said what we do look for is 3 things 1 that i am not a criminal(im not)2 that i am fit and healthy(i am) 3 that we are genuinely in love (we are)
> so we waited for medicals and applied for as much crap as we could to get sent to us by post(flybys and other discount cards) and joined the library together.so we went in the second time to immigration with all this new information and lodged our application 3 days before my 457 expired.
> there was no questions the second time.just paid the money and got the Acknowledgement letter.we never heard anything till our grant letter today.
> i did apply for a waiver for my 457 work conditions to be removed (form 1005)2 weeks ago.told them im not working for my 457 employer any more and i dont have enough money to wait for 12 months for 820 to be processed.
> and today (10/07/2012)i got the magic letter. we didnt use an agent and were very very careful to be as neat as possible with with all forms.some of the stat decs were messy so i marched my friends down to the justice of peace to do neater ones
> thats my story hope it helps out anyone who reads it.


Congratilstions Winter 
I handed my application on 18 may 2012 in Perth as well but haven't heard anything from them yet , but your one is quick , i saw you mention that you were registered your relationship to the W A government How did you do that because i thought that there is no Relationship register in WA ? 
Thank you in advance


----------



## aicirtapennaeban

Date of application: april 16th 2012

Nationality:filipino

Visa type: partner temporary 

Offshore/onshoreffshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): NO-i was requested to do so

Police check submitted (yes/no): YES

Date CO assigned: ---------

Date visa granted: JULY 14


----------



## Pratty

aicirtapennaeban said:


> Date of application: april 16th 2012
> 
> Nationality:filipino
> 
> Visa type: partner temporary
> 
> Offshore/onshoreffshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): NO-i was requested to do so
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): YES
> 
> Date CO assigned: ---------
> 
> Date visa granted: JULY 14


Fantastic news,,, congratulations


----------



## krissybaby

aicirtapennaeban said:


> Date of application: april 16th 2012
> 
> Nationality:filipino
> 
> Visa type: partner temporary
> 
> Offshore/onshoreffshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): NO-i was requested to do so
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): YES
> 
> Date CO assigned: ---------
> 
> Date visa granted: JULY 14


Congratulations !!  that was quick! pretty good news for everyone here..may I ask if you got some kid together with the application? Or you hubby got previous family? How many years were u guys married? Hope you dont mind me asking, just sorting out their basis for fast approval.


----------



## krissybaby

aicirtapennaeban said:


> Date of application: april 16th 2012
> 
> Nationality:filipino
> 
> Visa type: partner temporary
> 
> Offshore/onshoreffshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): NO-i was requested to do so
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): YES
> 
> Date CO assigned: ---------
> 
> Date visa granted: JULY 14


Congratulations !!  that was quick! pretty good news for everyone here..may I ask if you got some kid together with the application? Or you hubby got previous family? How many years were u guys married? Hope you dont mind me asking, just sorting out their bases for fast approval.


----------



## MEM

Fantastic news, my partners visa got approved after just 5 n half weeks!! Now we just gotta fax the passport through and we can be together. 
Wish the rest of you the very best!


----------



## Pratty

MEM said:


> Fantastic news, my partners visa got approved after just 5 n half weeks!! Now we just gotta fax the passport through and we can be together.
> Wish the rest of you the very best!


Congratulations, that is outstanding. After the excitement dies down you may like to share some of yours and your partners story. EI, what you did with regards to how you prepared you application. How long you have known each other,,,,,, only info that you think might help others. Thanks in advance, and again I am so happy for you both.


----------



## MEM

My partner is in turkey. We got engaged in 2008 and waited till this year to get married as i had to come back for work and due to other reasons. I did all the prep work for our application and filled in the relevant forms for 309 visa. 
I had tax records for last two years, a few phone record statements from two years ago, half dozen photos, single status certificate. My partner got her police clearance record from turkey. 
Got to turkey on 30th May and had a marriage registration done on the 2nd june, then applied to the embassy on the 7th june after getting our relevant paperwork translated (family history and national ID cards). We were asked for wedding photos (took place on the 15th) and email records. Got the medical checks done on the day of application. However we were told that our application wouldn't take too long because the system had become much easier (new technology called computers and internet). Also told that the AOS was no longer required and that my income didn't matter to the application. Perhaps we just got lucky or our application was in decent order. 
Sent the requested info on the 25th june after our honeymoon. Called to confirm they had recieved these on the 5th july where we were told it was with the first secretary. SO we wanted to know what that meant and called on the 9th july and told that it was the final step for approval and that would only take a couple of weeks at most so we should send in passport. However due to turkey moving to the new no visa lable system they waited till today for that to come into effect to notify us of approval.

My tip is to not overwhelm them with too much paper work. I would be the same, if i got two files to choose from to work through i would pick the one which is gonna cause me less hassle so i can sit on my ass.

If anyone wants more detailed info please ask. From 07/06/12 to 16/07/12.

Goodluck everyone.


----------



## Pratty

Hi, again a great result. I, like you believe that the application should be concise, accurate and really only the information that DIAC request be sent.As you can see our application will enter its 6 month shortly, we are not far from the top of the hill. All the best. 


MEM said:


> My partner is in turkey. We got engaged in 2008 and waited till this year to get married as i had to come back for work and due to other reasons. I did all the prep work for our application and filled in the relevant forms for 309 visa.
> I had tax records for last two years, a few phone record statements from two years ago, half dozen photos, single status certificate. My partner got her police clearance record from turkey.
> Got to turkey on 30th May and had a marriage registration done on the 2nd june, then applied to the embassy on the 7th june after getting our relevant paperwork translated (family history and national ID cards). We were asked for wedding photos (took place on the 15th) and email records. Got the medical checks done on the day of application. However we were told that our application wouldn't take too long because the system had become much easier (new technology called computers and internet). Also told that the AOS was no longer required and that my income didn't matter to the application. Perhaps we just got lucky or our application was in decent order.
> Sent the requested info on the 25th june after our honeymoon. Called to confirm they had recieved these on the 5th july where we were told it was with the first secretary. SO we wanted to know what that meant and called on the 9th july and told that it was the final step for approval and that would only take a couple of weeks at most so we should send in passport. However due to turkey moving to the new no visa lable system they waited till today for that to come into effect to notify us of approval.
> 
> My tip is to not overwhelm them with too much paper work. I would be the same, if i got two files to choose from to work through i would pick the one which is gonna cause me less hassle so i can sit on my ass.
> 
> If anyone wants more detailed info please ask. From 07/06/12 to 16/07/12.
> 
> Goodluck everyone.


----------



## MEM

another issue i believe that can arise is this....i was speaking with an iraqi man who waited for two years for his wives visa, the situation was that they had to apply through the jordanian embassy. I really believe that some people who have to go through another country especially should be careful and ask for an australian or proper english speaking person. Some of the people that work at these embassies can be very nationalistic and delibrately hold back peoples applications.

The iraqi man who's son had australian citizenship was told that he could not get an australian passport by a female jordanian embassy worker, then told that he had to fill in some forms, then told that the photo was not the right size until he finally complained and asked for an australian to take over the case. Within three days he had an australian passport issued for his son. 

Unfortunately these types of people can get through and work at places where their ideas are not the right type. Becareful and if anything stand up for what you think is right, because that is what the embassy is there for, to help you.


----------



## Maisie

Date of application: 28/06/2012
Nationality: Malawian
Visa type: PMV
Offshore/onshore: Offshore
Medicals submitted (yes/no): YES
Police check submitted (yes/no): YES
Date CO assigned: 
Date visa granted: 

Have any other non-South Africans lodged an application with the High Commission in Pretoria recently? Just trying to see if the 9-12 month waiting time is still the norm...

Thanks and good luck everyone!


----------



## sunnysmile

Date of application: 19.06.2012. , Vienna

Nationality: Croatian

Visa type: 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): 03.07.2012.

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: 28.06.2012.

Date visa granted: not yet


----------



## JEdwards

Date of Application: April 02, 2012

Nationality: Filipino

Visa Type: Subclass 300

Onshore/Offshore: Offshore

Medical submitted (yes/no): April 04 completed

Police Checked: April 04 Singapore / NBI April 12, 2012

Date CO assigned: Apr 2, 2012

Date visa granted: waiting


----------



## Princess

JEdwards said:


> Date of Application: April 02, 2012
> 
> Nationality: Filipino
> 
> Visa Type: Subclass 300
> 
> Onshore/Offshore: Offshore
> 
> Medical submitted (yes/no): April 04 completed
> 
> Police Checked: April 04 Singapore / NBI April 12, 2012
> 
> Date CO assigned: Apr 2, 2012
> 
> Date visa granted: waiting


what a lucky couple being given CO same date of application!


----------



## JEdwards

Princess said:


> what a lucky couple being given CO same date of application!


Hi Princess,

I think it differs from place to place where the application lodge. Mine submitted in Singapore upon receipt and acknowledgement of my application I was already given file refference number and case officer. At the same time given instruction for medical, police check and supplementary form same day.

Goodluck to evryone!


----------



## jennifer fraser

From: United Kingdom, 
Applied: 11 Feb 2012, 
Applied From: London, 
Visa Sub: 309 Partner temporary Offshore, 
Application: Paper, 
Agent: No, 
Medicals: 11 Mar 2012, 
Police Checks: 11 Feb 2012, 
CO Assigned: 15 Feb 2012, 
Visa Granted: 16 Jul 2012, 
To: Australia, 
Arrival: 01 Nov 2012

Visa has finally arrived. Yay! We sent an email on the 5 month mark requesting info about visa as we needed to book the cat and dog into quarantine. Our CO emailed back straight away and said she would try and get the visa granted in the next few days....That was Friday 13th! The hardest part is to come, selling the flat and moving the animals. The housing market is at a stand still in Glasgow, might be here a while.
We have to be in Oz by the 17th of January 2013.


----------



## freemo

jennifer fraser said:


> From: United Kingdom,
> Applied: 11 Feb 2012,
> Applied From: London,
> Visa Sub: 309 Partner temporary Offshore,
> Application: Paper,
> Agent: No,
> Medicals: 11 Mar 2012,
> Police Checks: 11 Feb 2012,
> CO Assigned: 15 Feb 2012,
> Visa Granted: 16 Jul 2012,
> To: Australia,
> Arrival: 01 Nov 2012
> 
> Visa has finally arrived. Yay! We sent an email on the 5 month mark requesting info about visa as we needed to book the cat and dog into quarantine. Our CO emailed back straight away and said she would try and get the visa granted in the next few days....That was Friday 13th! The hardest part is to come, selling the flat and moving the animals. The housing market is at a stand still in Glasgow, might be here a while.
> We have to be in Oz by the 17th of January 2013.


Congratulations Jennifer and good luck. Thanks for updating us. Our situation is similar in that we have applied for the same visa in London. Except we submitted first week of April. I was hoping it would come before the 5 month mark. We must just be patient. All the best to you.


----------



## Pratty

jennifer fraser said:


> From: United Kingdom,
> Applied: 11 Feb 2012,
> Applied From: London,
> Visa Sub: 309 Partner temporary Offshore,
> Application: Paper,
> Agent: No,
> Medicals: 11 Mar 2012,
> Police Checks: 11 Feb 2012,
> CO Assigned: 15 Feb 2012,
> Visa Granted: 16 Jul 2012,
> To: Australia,
> Arrival: 01 Nov 2012
> 
> Visa has finally arrived. Yay! We sent an email on the 5 month mark requesting info about visa as we needed to book the cat and dog into quarantine. Our CO emailed back straight away and said she would try and get the visa granted in the next few days....That was Friday 13th! The hardest part is to come, selling the flat and moving the animals. The housing market is at a stand still in Glasgow, might be here a while.
> We have to be in Oz by the 17th of January 2013.


Congratulations, happy days ahead.


----------



## Zamaussie

Maisie said:


> Date of application: 28/06/2012
> Nationality: Malawian
> Visa type: PMV
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): YES
> Police check submitted (yes/no): YES
> Date CO assigned:
> Date visa granted:
> 
> Have any other non-South Africans lodged an application with the High Commission in Pretoria recently? Just trying to see if the 9-12 month waiting time is still the norm...
> 
> Thanks and good luck everyone!


Yes indeed its still the norm!


----------



## JEdwards

jennifer fraser said:


> From: United Kingdom,
> Applied: 11 Feb 2012,
> Applied From: London,
> Visa Sub: 309 Partner temporary Offshore,
> Application: Paper,
> Agent: No,
> Medicals: 11 Mar 2012,
> Police Checks: 11 Feb 2012,
> CO Assigned: 15 Feb 2012,
> Visa Granted: 16 Jul 2012,
> To: Australia,
> Arrival: 01 Nov 2012
> 
> Visa has finally arrived. Yay! We sent an email on the 5 month mark requesting info about visa as we needed to book the cat and dog into quarantine. Our CO emailed back straight away and said she would try and get the visa granted in the next few days....That was Friday 13th! The hardest part is to come, selling the flat and moving the animals. The housing market is at a stand still in Glasgow, might be here a while.
> We have to be in Oz by the 17th of January 2013.


Congratulations!


----------



## Princess

Indeed! Such news makes us smile! )
Yes, all the best all!  


JEdwards said:


> Hi Princess,
> 
> I think it differs from place to place where the application lodge. Mine submitted in Singapore upon receipt and acknowledgement of my application I was already given file refference number and case officer. At the same time given instruction for medical, police check and supplementary form same day.
> 
> Goodluck to evryone!


----------



## gopibsc

e457 dependent 1 adult and 2 childrens

Person 1
Date of birth: 19 September 1982 
30/06/2012 Health requirements finalised Message 
10/07/2012 Information received Message 
30/06/2012 Further medical results received Message 
30/06/2012 Further medical results received Message 

Person 2
Date of birth: 22 September 2008 
22/06/2012 Health requirements outstanding Message 
06/07/2012 Further medical results referred Message 

Person 3
Date of birth: 15 May 2007 
06/07/2012 Health requirements finalised Message 
03/07/2012 Further medical results received 
called up CO this morning still he is waiting for HOC / medical review update. and told me it will be max 2 weeks for review. any advice would be appreciable.
thanks in advance 
regards
gopibsc


----------



## JEdwards

gopibsc said:


> e457 dependent 1 adult and 2 childrens
> 
> Person 1
> Date of birth: 19 September 1982
> 30/06/2012 Health requirements finalised Message
> 10/07/2012 Information received Message
> 30/06/2012 Further medical results received Message
> 30/06/2012 Further medical results received Message
> 
> Person 2
> Date of birth: 22 September 2008
> 22/06/2012 Health requirements outstanding Message
> 06/07/2012 Further medical results referred Message
> 
> Person 3
> Date of birth: 15 May 2007
> 06/07/2012 Health requirements finalised Message
> 03/07/2012 Further medical results received
> called up CO this morning still he is waiting for HOC / medical review update. and told me it will be max 2 weeks for review. any advice would be appreciable.
> thanks in advance
> regards
> gopibsc


Hi gopibsc,

I did further medical too but I am not sure whether you all have the same reason as me the need for further medical....
If you dont mind giving a bit more details 

Goodluck


----------



## gopibsc

Hi JEdwards, Thanks for the quick reply, 
i have 457 visa stamped as primary visa holder when i applied for myself my dependents suppose to go for passport renewel, so i got my visa grant by 21st june and applied for my dependents (wife, kids2) by 22nd, june, and we have done medicals by 28th and my wife medical recieved by 30 and the same day her medical finalized, then my son and daugther medical recieved by 3rd and my son got medical finalized by 6th and my daugther medical referred further. and after then i called twice CO who handles and he told that it will be with medical panel which will be expecting within 2 weeks. its been 12 days today, and concerned now.
please advice if you knwo the timeline.
thanks
gopibsc


----------



## gopibsc

my daugther is just 3 years old and CO is ok with the medical exam but he al so wondering why medical panel took so long to clear the review.
i suppose to join my project by 25th and booked my tickstets on 24th realy worried and stressed.
god needs to show some mercy on me


----------



## dany

*is ur country high risk,i subited my application in april 9,i had interview in may 8*



JEdwards said:


> Date of Application: April 02, 2012
> 
> Nationality: Filipino
> 
> Visa Type: Subclass 300
> 
> Onshore/Offshore: Offshore
> 
> Medical submitted (yes/no): April 04 completed
> 
> Police Checked: April 04 Singapore / NBI April 12, 2012
> 
> Date CO assigned: Apr 2, 2012
> 
> Date visa granted: waiting


do ur country is high risk,i did my application in the same time as u,i m just waitin


----------



## gopibsc

dany said:


> do ur country is high risk,i did my application in the same time as u,i m just waitin


Hi, my country is high risk, and its for e457 visa (dependent not primary).
thanks


----------



## dany

hope it will be quick,i m frustrating by waiting


----------



## JEdwards

gopibsc said:


> Hi JEdwards, Thanks for the quick reply,
> i have 457 visa stamped as primary visa holder when i applied for myself my dependents suppose to go for passport renewel, so i got my visa grant by 21st june and applied for my dependents (wife, kids2) by 22nd, june, and we have done medicals by 28th and my wife medical recieved by 30 and the same day her medical finalized, then my son and daugther medical recieved by 3rd and my son got medical finalized by 6th and my daugther medical referred further. and after then i called twice CO who handles and he told that it will be with medical panel which will be expecting within 2 weeks. its been 12 days today, and concerned now.
> please advice if you knwo the timeline.
> thanks
> gopibsc


Hi gopibsc,
Two weeks is 14days does saturday and sunday included also consider the time difference. Or try to ring up your doctor when did they send your results and how they send to HOC by courier or ehealth.
My further medical results is I did ask my doctor when they forwarded to Sydney. And I am still waiting for the clearance. I did 2 test first is out second is pending as time needed for the results.
Also what kind of further check your daughter went for?

Hope you get a news soon!

All the best,

JEdwards


----------



## JEdwards

dany said:


> do ur country is high risk,i did my application in the same time as u,i m just waitin


My fiancee mentioned to me as my country is high risk.
But I guez we did all what we need to do accordingly following right and proper procedure.
Same as you waiting though sometimes get frustrated cause plans was distorted unexpectedly when I tried to get tourist visa.

All the best of luck wish we have a good news soon!


----------



## kangaro

Date of Application:Jan 06, 2012

Nationality: Ethiopian

Visa type:309 tempo,partner

Onshore/offshore: Offshore in Berlin

Medical submitted: yes!! with Application

Police checked: yes!! with Application

Date of Co assigned: Feb 08,2012

Date visa granted: waiting! waiting! waiting! waiting!.........


----------



## gopibsc

JEdwards said:


> Hi gopibsc,
> Two weeks is 14days does saturday and sunday included also consider the time difference. Or try to ring up your doctor when did they send your results and how they send to HOC by courier or ehealth.
> My further medical results is I did ask my doctor when they forwarded to Sydney. And I am still waiting for the clearance. I did 2 test first is out second is pending as time needed for the results.
> Also what kind of further check your daughter went for?
> 
> Hope you get a news soon!
> 
> All the best,
> 
> JEdwards


yes 2 weeks including sat and sun days, i did e457 and health is also through ehealth(online) and they had medicals by 28 and uploaded online by 30th for my wife and finalized on the day, 3rd july to my son ad daugther and sons got finalized by 6th and daugthers got reffered by 6th.
Thanks
Gopibsc


----------



## dany

me entering 4 months too,i got email asking for new noim (celebrant paper) bec we have send them noim for april2013,my fiancee send them another noim now for december 2012,so we hope to get visa soon,good luck for u brother,how about u did u get emails from co


----------



## gopibsc

gopibsc said:


> yes 2 weeks including sat and sun days, i did e457 and health is also through ehealth(online) and they had medicals by 28 and uploaded online by 30th for my wife and finalized on the day, 3rd july to my son ad daugther and sons got finalized by 6th and daugthers got reffered by 6th.
> Thanks
> Gopibsc


Hi,
They havent asked for further test, they told her medical is under review to the doctors.
Thanks
gopibsc


----------



## dany

*JEdwards what about the waiting time*

hope soon we heard something from co


----------



## gopibsc

danny and jedwards i wish some good news for u guys too.
regards
gopibsc


----------



## JEdwards

dany said:


> hope soon we heard something from co


Hi Dany,

Waiting time is 5-8months applied PMV in Singapore.
Yes I am really praying hard to get a good news soon I am in 4th month now.

All the best to all of us!


----------



## Pratty

kangaro said:


> Date of Application:Jan 06, 2012
> 
> Nationality: Ethiopian
> 
> Visa type:309 tempo,partner
> 
> Onshore/offshore: Offshore in Berlin
> 
> Medical submitted: yes!! with Application
> 
> Police checked: yes!! with Application
> 
> Date of Co assigned: Feb 08,2012
> 
> Date visa granted: waiting! waiting! waiting! waiting!.........


Hi Kangaro, welcome to you. Has Berlin indicated how much longer you may have to wait?. I'm guessing you have been given the 9 to 12 months story.


----------



## dany

hi back jedwards,
me too applying pmv from egypt,they asked for new noim month ago ,do this a good sign,and i got email from my co,we are keen to finalise ur application as soon as possible,
i hope soon jedwards bec i miss my girl so much


----------



## kangaro

Pratty said:


> Hi Kangaro, welcome to you. Has Berlin indicated how much longer you may have to wait?. I'm guessing you have been given the 9 to 12 months story.


Hi Pratty Thanks for warm welcoming!ma Co given 9-12 but when i c this forum they dont follow time frame like high risk and low risk place so hope i dont reached that long.


----------



## JEdwards

dany said:


> hi back jedwards,
> me too applying pmv from egypt,they asked for new noim month ago ,do this a good sign,and i got email from my co,we are keen to finalise ur application as soon as possible,
> i hope soon jedwards bec i miss my girl so much


Hey Dany,

That seem sounds good!
Hope you get it soon and me too 
Yeah I am wondering why you have to get another NOIM!

Good news is coming tonall of us!


----------



## dany

yes i hope soon for us ,i m praying god for all these are waiting


----------



## Pratty

kangaro said:


> Hi Pratty Thanks for warm welcoming!ma Co given 9-12 but when i c this forum they dont follow time frame like high risk and low risk place so hope i dont reached that long.


I hope so too mate. I think that i will have another month or so, any earlier and i will be very happy. That will make it just over 6 months.....


----------



## dany

JEdwards said:


> Hey Dany,
> 
> That seem sounds good!
> Hope you get it soon and me too
> Yeah I am wondering why you have to get another NOIM!
> 
> Good news is coming tonall of us!


thank u=JEdwards,hope very soon
i cant wait to be with my love


----------



## wolfgreyadonis

wolfgreyadonis said:


> Date of application: 13 Feb. 2012
> 
> Nationality: American
> 
> Visa type: De Facto Partner
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore/Washington DC
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no):Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no):Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: 21 Feb. 2012
> 
> Date visa granted: 17 March 2012
> 
> Visa was ready to be finalized back in April but was delayed due to police clearance complications.


----------



## Gerrywins

Pratty said:


> Hi Kangaro, welcome to you. Has Berlin indicated how much longer you may have to wait?. I'm guessing you have been given the 9 to 12 months story.


Hi, i also applied for my PMV in Berlin, this is now my 5th month and they told me 9 - 12 months despite the fact that my application left their offices four month ago to go to ASIO.


----------



## dany

Gerrywins said:


> Hi, i also applied for my PMV in Berlin, this is now my 5th month and they told me 9 - 12 months despite the fact that my application left their offices four month ago to go to ASIO.


soon u will get it i m sure


----------



## Atlanta Girl

*Processing times from US / Washington Embassy*

- American
- Partner Visa 309 application submitted 18 May 2012
- Offshore / Washington DC
- Acknowledgement / CO assigned 24 May 2012
- Medicals submitted - Yes, 25 May 2012
- State Police check submitted with application
- FBI check submitted 22 June 2012

Hi all...fairly new to this forum...."officially" at least... I did browse here quite a bit as a guest while completing my visa app. Great resource! Wish I had found it earlier in my process. 
Anyway....just wondering if anyone could give any feedback on what the average processing time seems to be for applications lodged in DC - ?
And when it would be okay for me to try to contact them for my CO's information...? 
Only need to contact them to confirm it is okay to travel to Oz on a tourist visa while waiting on partner visa approval, if my partner visa isn't going to be granted by mid September. My partner has a significant birthday coming up on Oct 6th....would crush us both if I can't be down there for it.

Any info would be much appreciated.
Cheers!


----------



## jake.p

*Update on our visa status.*

*Date of application:* March 8th, 2012 application received and payment processed. Medical and police clearance requested.

*Nationality:* My girlfriend is Canadian.

*Visa type:* 309 Partner Temporary.

*Offshore/onshore:* Offshore - Ottawa.

*Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes. I'm not sure on the exact date this was received.

*Police check submitted (yes/no):* Yes. Same time as Medicals.

*Date CO assigned:* 17th of July or earlier.

*Date visa granted:* Still waiting.

We were contacted today and told the following:

"The initial assessment of your application has been completed. Your application has now reached the stage where it is necessary for you to provide further documentation."

We sent further documentation, hopefully we are approved soon!


----------



## Princess

Hello Atlanta Girl,

I know the feeling of being separated in different countries during special occasions between you and your partner. My partner and I are preparing the docs now for my tourist visa application. The plan was supposed to be before 24th July as it's his birthday and it saddens me to think that he is celebrating it alone (as usual ever since because his family is in the UK) but we postponed it for August and I will celebrate my birthday with him instead for the reason that I am trying to patiently wait for any response from DIAC re: our 309 application medical schedule.

Anyhow, both of us really wanted to be with each other so we will give this tourist visa a go, and whatever DIAC says, medical can be done in Australia anyway so I guess you going as tourist visa is ok. Just inform DIAC of your change in circumstance. There is a form for it that you need to give to them before and after you travel to Australia.

Cheers!



Atlanta Girl said:


> - American
> - Partner Visa 309 application submitted 18 May 2012
> - Offshore / Washington DC
> - Acknowledgement / CO assigned 24 May 2012
> - Medicals submitted - Yes, 25 May 2012
> - State Police check submitted with application
> - FBI check submitted 22 June 2012
> 
> Hi all...fairly new to this forum...."officially" at least... I did browse here quite a bit as a guest while completing my visa app. Great resource! Wish I had found it earlier in my process.
> Anyway....just wondering if anyone could give any feedback on what the average processing time seems to be for applications lodged in DC - ?
> And when it would be okay for me to try to contact them for my CO's information...?
> Only need to contact them to confirm it is okay to travel to Oz on a tourist visa while waiting on partner visa approval, if my partner visa isn't going to be granted by mid September. My partner has a significant birthday coming up on Oct 6th....would crush us both if I can't be down there for it.
> 
> Any info would be much appreciated.
> Cheers!


----------



## Princess

all the best! it will come soon!!!


jake.p said:


> *Update on our visa status.*
> 
> *Date of application:* March 8th, 2012 application received and payment processed. Medical and police clearance requested.
> 
> *Nationality:* My girlfriend is Canadian.
> 
> *Visa type:* 309 Partner Temporary.
> 
> *Offshore/onshore:* Offshore - Ottawa.
> 
> *Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes. I'm not sure on the exact date this was received.
> 
> *Police check submitted (yes/no):* Yes. Same time as Medicals.
> 
> *Date CO assigned:* 17th of July or earlier.
> 
> *Date visa granted:* Still waiting.
> 
> We were contacted today and told the following:
> 
> "The initial assessment of your application has been completed. Your application has now reached the stage where it is necessary for you to provide further documentation."
> 
> We sent further documentation, hopefully we are approved soon!


----------



## JEdwards

Atlanta Girl said:


> - American
> - Partner Visa 309 application submitted 18 May 2012
> - Offshore / Washington DC
> - Acknowledgement / CO assigned 24 May 2012
> - Medicals submitted - Yes, 25 May 2012
> - State Police check submitted with application
> - FBI check submitted 22 June 2012
> 
> Hi all...fairly new to this forum...."officially" at least... I did browse here quite a bit as a guest while completing my visa app. Great resource! Wish I had found it earlier in my process.
> Anyway....just wondering if anyone could give any feedback on what the average processing time seems to be for applications lodged in DC - ?
> And when it would be okay for me to try to contact them for my CO's information...?
> Only need to contact them to confirm it is okay to travel to Oz on a tourist visa while waiting on partner visa approval, if my partner visa isn't going to be granted by mid September. My partner has a significant birthday coming up on Oct 6th....would crush us both if I can't be down there for it.
> 
> Any info would be much appreciated.
> Cheers!


Hi Atlanta girl,
My experience is when lodging my PMV I made an inquiries if its ok for me to aply for tourist visa while waiting for PMV to get a decision. And said its ok so I aplied in June because we wanted to spent time together on my fiancee holidays. Unfortubately mine was not granted because I need to go for further medical meaning I didnt make it to OZ and its totally depressing.
My opinion is its better for you to speak to your case officer before you lodge your application for tourist visa. In my case I only learnt about further medical after lodging the tourist visa.
So all I want now is to grant me the PMV, please! Thank you.

Goodluck to all of us!


----------



## kangaro

Gerrywins said:


> Hi, i also applied for my PMV in Berlin, this is now my 5th month and they told me 9 - 12 months despite the fact that my application left their offices four month ago to go to ASIO.


Hi i'm over 6th month and before i lodged my application they told me 5-6 month coz i resident at a low risk place, then when i contact ma Co say not the same and have to wait more, btw what is ASIO? good luck with u'r application too,


----------



## traveller527

jake.p said:


> *Update on our visa status.*
> 
> *Date of application:* March 8th, 2012 application received and payment processed. Medical and police clearance requested.
> 
> *Nationality:* My girlfriend is Canadian.
> 
> *Visa type:* 309 Partner Temporary.
> 
> *Offshore/onshore:* Offshore - Ottawa.
> 
> *Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes. I'm not sure on the exact date this was received.
> 
> *Police check submitted (yes/no):* Yes. Same time as Medicals.
> 
> *Date CO assigned:* 17th of July or earlier.
> 
> *Date visa granted:* Still waiting.
> 
> We were contacted today and told the following:
> 
> "The initial assessment of your application has been completed. Your application has now reached the stage where it is necessary for you to provide further documentation."
> 
> We sent further documentation, hopefully we are approved soon!


Great sounds like you are getting close! When they say more documentation I guess they give you a list? Was it things they felt were missing from your application or some other documents? Just wondering if I should get anything else together in the mean time. All the best for a quick approval! Hope I will receive a similar email in a few weeks!


----------



## jake.p

traveller527 said:


> Great sounds like you are getting close! When they say more documentation I guess they give you a list? Was it things they felt were missing from your application or some other documents?


They requested the following:

"Any additional evidence of combining your household and daily expenses from 15 January 2011. Utility bills, cable, or phone bills addressed to you or your sponsor (ideally to both of you) at your shared address are acceptable examples."

We didn't provide any of that because our rental apartment included utility bills and cable. So we forwarded some additional bills and invoices.


----------



## xomox

Thought i'd write our timeline here incase anyone else is putting one in in London. I had heaps of trouble finding timelines for it! (maybe it was just me!

Date of application: 13th July 2012

Nationality: Irish

Visa type: 309 Partner Temporary

Offshore/onshore: Offshore in London

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: 18th July 2012

Date visa granted: 

Wish us luck! Our migration agent got an email today requesting more relationship evidence (but we knew we needed it we are waiting for it to come in the mail).

The wait is nerve racking!


----------



## Gerrywins

kangaro said:


> Hi i'm over 6th month and before i lodged my application they told me 5-6 month coz i resident at a low risk place, then when i contact ma Co say not the same and have to wait more, btw what is ASIO? good luck with u'r application too,


Hi Kangaro,

Well if you are from Ethiopia, you are definitely from a high risk country like me. ASIO is the security agency for Australia that checks whether or not immigrants both legal and illegal are a security risk.


----------



## scarlettku

TR approved today!! approx 20 weeks. It is faster than I expected!
But something funny is that I applied for bridging visa b because i need to travel overseas for a wedding, and it was approved yesterday.

Date of application:1/3/2012

Nationality:Hong Kong

Visa type:UK820

Offshore/onshore: Onshore Sydney

Medicals submitted (yes/no):yes

Police check submitted (yes/no):yes, with HK Police check sumbitted 2 months later

Date CO assignednly know my CO when I received his email today.

Date visa granted:


scarlettku said:


> Hi everyone, first time to post at the forum. I have to say this forum is superb! a lot of information and people share their experience here.
> 
> I submitted my Partner visa application yesterday. It is funny that everytime I talk to an immigration officer, I have different answers.
> I am holding a Working Holiday Visa at the moment, I asked immigration officer whether I am required to do another medical check as I have done one last year for my WHV. I was told that I can skip it for now and case officer will let me know if they require me to have a medical check. however, I wouldn't assign a case officer in 12 months' time.
> and the other thing is, for somehow the AFP name check I applied took a bit longer than expected, and I was told that I can submit the police check whenever I receive it.
> 
> however, for the next time I went to immigration office, I have totally different answers. Firstly, I have to take a medical check as WHV is only a temporary visa, whereas I am applying for a PR (TR for the moment, but I am not required to take further medical check 2 years later when my TR is about to expired, therefore, in other words I am applying for a PR, thus, I need to take a medical check which includes blood test)
> 
> And the most important information that I was provided is that if the application is "decision ready", the processing time could be as short as 2-3 months. in contrast, if you haven't provide police check, medical check, or any other required documents, processing time is talking about 12 months or more.
> 
> However, since I cannot apply for police name check from HK without a letter from Immigration office stating the purpose of the application, therefore strictly speaking, I can't provide a "decision ready" application. The immigration officer told me that I can put a note on the check list and hope it would help.
> 
> I doubt whether a decision ready application really accelerate the processing time to 2-3 months, but fingercross hope everything will go smoothly. and good luck to everyone who is applying for visa to stay in Australia.


----------



## freemo

xomox said:


> Thought i'd write our timeline here incase anyone else is putting one in in London. I had heaps of trouble finding timelines for it! (maybe it was just me!
> 
> Date of application: 13th July 2012
> 
> Nationality: Irish
> 
> Visa type: 309 Partner Temporary
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore in London
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): No
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: 18th July 2012
> 
> Date visa granted:
> 
> Wish us luck! Our migration agent got an email today requesting more relationship evidence (but we knew we needed it we are waiting for it to come in the mail).
> 
> The wait is nerve racking!


Hi xomox

From what I can gather reading over posts, visa 309 lodged in London seems to be taking 5 months. We lodged our 309 in London in April, we are nearly at the 4 month mark and waiting. Good luck!


----------



## bouba

Hi all, 

I got recently my PR 175 and plan moving in December. my question is: after how long time (after initial entry) my wife can apply for 309/100 Spouse Visa? is there any required waiting period for me to be elligible to sponsor my wife ?


----------



## dany

*i m sure soon for u*



Gerrywins said:


> Hi Kangaro,
> 
> Well if you are from Ethiopia, you are definitely from a high risk country like me. ASIO is the security agency for Australia that checks whether or not immigrants both legal and illegal are a security risk.


its not bec high risk,its bec there is lot of ppl waiting,i m sure soon for u


----------



## KierKaijuKaos

*Date of application: 26/06/12

Nationality: British

Visa typeartner 801/820

Offshore/onshore: Onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted **(yes/no)**: AFP Yes, UK no...still waiting on it!!

Date CO assigned: Nothing yet..

Date visa granted:* Waiting

Update....................... First UK police check was lost in post..... second one has arrived, so will submit tomorrow and then its just the old waiting game!!


----------



## fmikael

dany said:


> its not bec high risk,its bec there is lot of ppl waiting,i m sure soon for u


High Risk countries take up to six month to have the security clearance, in some case it might take even more, I am from lebanon and it is considered a high risk.
after the clearance the assessment of the Application starts.
i am on my Fith month, and waiting Patiently xx


----------



## traveller527

jake.p said:


> They requested the following:
> 
> "Any additional evidence of combining your household and daily expenses from 15 January 2011. Utility bills, cable, or phone bills addressed to you or your sponsor (ideally to both of you) at your shared address are acceptable examples."
> 
> We didn't provide any of that because our rental apartment included utility bills and cable. So we forwarded some additional bills and invoices.


Ah sounds great! I think we supplied enough, hope so anyways! Not much was in his name but we sent our documentation for our joint bank account, hydro and cable bills in my name and referenced on our bank statements the payments. Also provided rent checks that cleared that also list both of our names and his SIN application that was under our shared address as well as the rental lease in both our names and travel itineraries. Not sure we would have much else after that.

Good luck I hope you hear from them soon!! Sounds like you are getting really close!


----------



## MelisUur

That's not true about high risk countries! 
Turkey is a HR country and the usual waiting time here is 4 - 6 months
Plus I know of a couple who just recently got their visa in 1 month, and my husband would of got his visa by now if it wasnt for the 'system problem' at the health operations centre in Australia and we only applied on the 2nd of May 2012...

A lot of people seam to be getting visas lately..hopefully we are all next


----------



## dany

fmikael said:


> High Risk countries take up to six month to have the security clearance, in some case it might take even more, I am from lebanon and it is considered a high risk.
> after the clearance the assessment of the Application starts.
> i am on my Fith month, and waiting Patiently xx


i m from algeria,our co said we are keen to finalise ur application as soon as possible she asked for new date of wedding,hope its soon


----------



## dany

fmikael said:


> High Risk countries take up to six month to have the security clearance, in some case it might take even more, I am from lebanon and it is considered a high risk.
> after the clearance the assessment of the Application starts.
> i am on my Fith month, and waiting Patiently xx


what about security clearance,where they can check that,i m wondering what is that


----------



## Gerrywins

dany said:


> i m from algeria,our co said we are keen to finalise ur application as soon as possible she asked for new date of wedding,hope its soon


Dany,, how many months after lodging your application did you set to have your wedding?


----------



## Gerrywins

MelisUur said:


> That's not true about high risk countries!
> Turkey is a HR country and the usual waiting time here is 4 - 6 months
> Plus I know of a couple who just recently got their visa in 1 month, and my husband would of got his visa by now if it wasnt for the 'system problem' at the health operations centre in Australia and we only applied on the 2nd of May 2012...
> 
> A lot of people seam to be getting visas lately..hopefully we are all next


Now going to my 6th month after we applied in Berlin. I really hope it comes through soon.


----------



## Stanhope

Date of Application – 16 February 2012
Type of Visa – PMV 300
Nationality – I am Australian and my fella is Algerian
Offshore application to Cairo office
Date CO assigned – 20 February 2012 
Medicals yes – sent with application
Police check yes – sent with application
Interview – 10 May 2012 
Told at interview average processing time for Cairo office is 9 to 12 months.
Visa granted – still waiting


----------



## dany

Gerrywins said:


> Dany,, how many months after lodging your application did you set to have your wedding?


its 4 months now,yes we send them new noim bec they asked for early date(so december 2012 new date wedding)


----------



## Prometheus77

*Offshore partner visa-where to lodge?*

Hi guys,

I am Romanian, my wife is Australian, we got married last year in September in Australia. 
I had to leave Australia this year in June, since I had a No Furher Stay condition on my previous visa, and I couldn't lodge our application onshore.
I was just wondering where would it better to lodge our application? I know that Belgrade has processing times of about 9-12 months Would it be faster if we lodged in Budapest,London or Berlin? Or do we have to lodge in Belgrade?

Thank you so much for all your replies


----------



## Pratty

Prometheus77 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am Romanian, my wife is Australian, we got married last year in September in Australia.
> I had to leave Australia this year in June, since I had a No Furher Stay condition on my previous visa, and I couldn't lodge our application onshore.
> I was just wondering where would it better to lodge our application? I know that Belgrade has processing times of about 9-12 months Would it be faster if we lodged in Budapest,London or Berlin? Or do we have to lodge in Belgrade?
> 
> Thank you so much for all your replies


hi, my wife is Romanian and we lodged in Belgrade, if you look back through this forum you will see that anywhere between 5 and 6 months has been the timeline for 309 visa's to be granted. The 9 to 12 months is the line from DIAC, if you have further info regarding proccessing times from Belgrade I would love to know .

As far as lodging elsewhere I do not know. Look at my timeline, you will see how fast you are allocated a CO,also our interview was only 6 weeks after submitting the application.

My wife who is in Romania, is following a Romanian forum. I don't know the name of it perhaps you could do a Google search and get some info from that. We are looking at another 4 weeks that will make it 6 months......any earlier and we wont have expected it.All the best with your application


----------



## Prometheus77

Thanks for your reply Pratty. The information about Belgrade processing is from my migration agent.I will let you know how our application goes after we lodge it .
In regards to your interview can you please give me more details: what did they ask,how long did it take ?
Thanks and cheers


----------



## Pratty

Prometheus77 said:


> Thanks for your reply Pratty. The information about Belgrade processing is from my migration agent.I will let you know how our application goes after we lodge it .
> In regards to your interview can you please give me more details: what did they ask,how long did it take ?
> Thanks and cheers


Hello again, the interview lasted 50 minutes, my wife was the only one interviewed.I was asked to join in at the end only to be told that the interview went well,we were advised that it would take between 2 and 5 months from the interview. We were asked for a couple more photo's, and a copy of my Romanian visa.I will get the name of the Romanian forum and you can ask her about the interview. It would suggest to me that your migration agent should be able to tell you where to lodge your application.

All the best


----------



## Prometheus77

Pratty said:


> Hello again, the interview lasted 50 minutes, my wife was the only one interviewed.I was asked to join in at the end only to be told that the interview went well,we were advised that it would take between 2 and 5 months from the interview. We were asked for a couple more photo's, and a copy of my Romanian visa.I will get the name of the Romanian forum and you can ask her about the interview. It would suggest to me that your migration agent should be able to tell you where to lodge your application.
> 
> All the best


Thanks again Pratty .Hopefully she will get the visa soon.
Yeah, it would be great if you can get the name of the Romanian forum.


----------



## GemmaSJW

*Partner Visa 309*

Date of application: 4th July 2012

Nationality: Polish

Visa type: Partner Visa 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Berlin (Application delivered in person to Embassy)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - 19th July 2012

Polish and U.K Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - 4th July 2012 (with application)

Date CO assigned: 17th July 2012

Australian Police Check submitted (yes/no): arrived at Berlin 28th February 2013 upon request of case officer as partner has been staying in Australia on a tourist visa waiting for approval of visa.

19th March 2013: Case officer asked my partner to make travel arrangement to leave Australia so that the visa could be granted offshore.

Date visa granted: 15th April 2013 

Hooray!!!!!!


----------



## Pratty

GemmaSJW said:


> Date of application: 4th July 2012
> 
> Nationality: Polish
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Berlin (Application delivered in person to Embassy)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - 19th July 2012
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - 4th July 2012 (with application)
> 
> Date CO assigned: 17th July 2012
> 
> Date visa granted: TBC


 Hi GemmaSJW welcome, the easy part is done . Now for the wait, good luck i hope it is not to long for you.


----------



## Pratty

Prometheus77 said:


> Thanks again Pratty .Hopefully she will get the visa soon.
> Yeah, it would be great if you can get the name of the Romanian forum.


Hi:- Prometheus77, i have included the link to the Romanian forum. I hope that you can get something from it ,Good Luck.


----------



## Prometheus77

Pratty said:


> Hi:- Prometheus77, i have included the link to the Romanian forum. I hope that you can get something from it ,Good Luck.


Thanks Pratty. What's your wife name/user name so I can get in touch with her on the forum ? Cheers


----------



## mrsl

GemmaSJW said:


> Date of application: 4th July 2012
> 
> Nationality: Polish
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Berlin (Application delivered in person to Embassy)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - 19th July 2012
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - 4th July 2012 (with application)
> 
> Date CO assigned: 17th July 2012
> 
> Date visa granted: TBC


All the best for you GemmaSJW


----------



## Pratty

Prometheus77 said:


> Thanks Pratty. What's your wife name/user name so I can get in touch with her on the forum ? Cheers


Hi mate, my wifes user name is Ralu76. She will tell you all about the interview that she had. Cheers


----------



## yawaad

Hi everyone,

I just have a question and hoping to find an answer for it here or perhaps someone can post a link to another thread where I can find the answer.

so, I am an Australian Permanent Resident, I met my partner (same sex) over three years ago. basically we have been officially together for over three years apart from the dating time, so when we apply for his visa now will he be granted a PR right away? any one with similar situation? we are applying offshore in the USA where my partner is from. and I would appreciate any advice about how to make it happen. we are applying next 
week.
also if any one is currently waiting in the USA I would appreciate some info about what is the waiting time like right now.

thank you and good luck every one


----------



## MelisUur

Does anyone know how long the medical report takes to process?


----------



## dany

MelisUur said:


> Does anyone know how long the medical report takes to process?


10 days,they send it from egypt 15 may,we got email from co june18 that the medicale clearance back from doctor from australia


----------



## MEM

just a couple of days at most. most of the times its just a day for us.


----------



## Prometheus77

Thanks mate. Cheers


----------



## Ranzi

Hi my partner is Macedonian and lives there, we met when i was travelling through Skopje in august 2010 and we applied for migration to Australia by partner approx 2 months ago and interview in Belgrade is next week, sorry Im new to this site, just wanted to know what can be expected in the interview, any help is much appreciated


----------



## Pratty

Ranzi said:


> Hi my partner is Macedonian and lives there, we met when i was travelling through Skopje in august 2010 and we applied for migration to Australia by partner approx 2 months ago and interview in Belgrade is next week, sorry Im new to this site, just wanted to know what can be expected in the interview, any help is much appreciated


Hi Ranzi, welcome. My partner attended the interview in Belgrade in April, I also attended with her. She was the only one of us interviewed. It lasted about 50 minutes, according to my wife the interview was very good, the interviewer made her feel comfortable, and all the questions were to do with our relationship. I'm sorry I can't be more specific, however I was called in at the end and was told that the interview went well.

I guess all I can say is be honest and just say what you or your partner stated in your relationship statement. And don't forget to take any outstanding documents that they may have requested. After the interview we were very relaxed and confident. Good luck and just stay positive.


----------



## sweetredrose

Date of application: 20 April 2009

Nationality: Indonesian

Visa type: 300

Offshore/onshore:Offshore /Dubai-UAE

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes ( I sent it before they ask)

Police check submitted [/B]*(yes/no)**: Yes , from UAE and Indonesia

Date CO assigned: 5 May 2009

Date visa granted:* 8 Dec 2009

*Second Stage : *

Date of application: 30 April 2010

Visa Type : 820 and 801

Date visa granted : 21 June 2010 ( Visa 820)

Additional Information : 24 Feb 2012

Offshore/onshore : Onshore - Australia

Police check submitted [/B]*(yes/no)**: Yes - Australia

Date visa granted : 10 July 2012 ( 801)

Thank God...

__________________[/QUOTE]*


----------



## Ranzi

Thank you so much for your feed back, its been a journey for us, as Im sure for many on here, I wish I was able to be there for the interview, but our circumstance unfortunatly doesn't allow me to be there atm. Has your wife been granted the visa? and if so how long did she wait?


----------



## Ranzi

Pratty said:


> Hi Ranzi, welcome. My partner attended the interview in Belgrade in April, I also attended with her. She was the only one of us interviewed. It lasted about 50 minutes, according to my wife the interview was very good, the interviewer made her feel comfortable, and all the questions were to do with our relationship. I'm sorry I can't be more specific, however I was called in at the end and was told that the interview went well.
> 
> I guess all I can say is be honest and just say what you or your partner stated in your relationship statement. And don't forget to take any outstanding documents that they may have requested. After the interview we were very relaxed and confident. Good luck and just stay positive.


Thank you so much for your feed back, its been a journey for us, as Im sure for many on here, I wish I was able to be there for the interview, but our circumstance unfortunatly doesn't allow me to be there atm. Has your wife been granted the visa? and if so how long did she wait?


----------



## Pratty

Ranzi said:


> Thank you so much for your feed back, its been a journey for us, as Im sure for many on here, I wish I was able to be there for the interview, but our circumstance unfortunatly doesn't allow me to be there atm. Has your wife been granted the visa? and if so how long did she wait?


Hi Ranzi, your welcome.I was lucky enough to be there because I had taken 6 months of work and travelled to Bucharest last November to get married. We also had some personal issues to deal with before submitting our application. I would have loved to had it lodged before Xmas but we could not do it.

No, my wife as not been granted her visa as yet. We are hopefully of some news in the coming weeks we think around the end of the 6 month mark. Don't feel bad about not being there you would probably have had to wait outside like I did. Your partner knows you are there in spirit and he will be fine.Feel free to ask me anything as time goes on. This forum keeps us all going. Good luck


----------



## Ranzi

Pratty said:


> Hi Ranzi, your welcome.I was lucky enough to be there because I had taken 6 months of work and travelled to Bucharest last November to get married. We also had some personal issues to deal with before submitting our application. I would have loved to had it lodged before Xmas but we could not do it.
> 
> No, my wife as not been granted her visa as yet. We are hopefully of some news in the coming weeks we think around the end of the 6 month mark. Don't feel bad about not being there you would probably have had to wait outside like I did. Your partner knows you are there in spirit and he will be fine.Feel free to ask me anything as time goes on. This forum keeps us all going. Good luck


Pratty I hope she gets the visa sooner then later, thanx again for your time


----------



## MelisUur

Does anyone know anything about this?
Apparently my hubbys visa has gone for the final decision but we have to wait before it can get granted because they are waiting on the partner visa statistics numbers to come from Canberra cause they can only grant so many visas each year..?
What the hell does that even mean and how long could it possibly take


----------



## MelisUur

Does anyone know anything about this?
Apparently my hubbys visa has gone for the final decision but we have to wait before it can get granted because they are waiting on the partner visa statistics numbers to come from Canberra cause they can only grant so many visas each year..?
What the hell does that even mean and how long could it possibly take


----------



## Pratty

MelisUur said:


> Does anyone know anything about this?
> Apparently my hubbys visa has gone for the final decision but we have to wait before it can get granted because they are waiting on the partner visa statistics numbers to come from Canberra cause they can only grant so many visas each year..?
> What the hell does that even mean and how long could it possibly take


Hi MelisUur, is this information that the embassy in Turkey has given you?if it isn't then I would not worry too much about it. We are 3 weeks into the new financial year, there are 60,000 partner visa's available this year worldwide.

The embassy knows how many they can grant,and I would imagine they are allocated a certain amount each year. To think that they are close to having used there allocation is scarry, if it is anything like one a week ago that was granted in 5 weeks from Turkey you will have good news soon. Good luck


----------



## MelisUur

Pratty said:


> Hi MelisUur, is this information that the embassy in Turkey has given you? If it isn't then I would not worry too much about it. We are 3 weeks into the new financial year, there are 60,000 partner visa's available this year worldwide.
> 
> The embassy knows how many they can grant,and I would imagine they are allocated a certain amount each year. To think that they are close to having used there allocation is scarry, if it is anything like one a week ago that was granted in 5 weeks from Turkey you will have good news soon. Good luck


Thank you! Yes it is scary! Haha I don't wanna wait anymore 
Yes that's what they told us this morning..Its just how the women said it..I'm thinking oh god do we have to wait another couple of months for more Hopefully this delay is just because of the new financial year and its not more than a couple of days )

I hope everything is going well with your visa too


----------



## Atlanta Girl

JEdwards said:


> Hi Atlanta girl,
> My experience is when lodging my PMV I made an inquiries if its ok for me to aply for tourist visa while waiting for PMV to get a decision. And said its ok so I aplied in June because we wanted to spent time together on my fiancee holidays. Unfortubately mine was not granted because I need to go for further medical meaning I didnt make it to OZ and its totally depressing.
> My opinion is its better for you to speak to your case officer before you lodge your application for tourist visa. In my case I only learnt about further medical after lodging the tourist visa.
> So all I want now is to grant me the PMV, please! Thank you.
> 
> Goodluck to all of us!


Thank you for the info.... you couldn't get a tourist visa because of medicals?? I was thinking the tourist visa would be just like the other ones I've gotten on previous trips down there - a very quick ETA issued visa. But maybe it's more involved if you have a partner visa pending -?? Either way, I do plan on trying to get my case officer's information to discuss before I do anything. Thanks again for the info!


----------



## Atlanta Girl

Hi Princess ....thanks for the feedback. So I guess I need to look on the DIAC website for the form? I think I was mistakenly assuming I could do a standard quick ETA issued tourist visa like I've always done....but from your response and another's - it sounds a little more involved if there is a partner visa application in process. 
So many unknowns, which makes it impossible to plan anything really. Feels like life is in one big holding pattern with no end in sight....yet. Back to feeling like this is sucking the life out of me....now at the 8 month mark for being separated from my love....some days are just harder than others I guess. 
Anyway..thanks again for the info....all the best!



Princess said:


> Hello Atlanta Girl,
> 
> I know the feeling of being separated in different countries during special occasions between you and your partner. My partner and I are preparing the docs now for my tourist visa application. The plan was supposed to be before 24th July as it's his birthday and it saddens me to think that he is celebrating it alone (as usual ever since because his family is in the UK) but we postponed it for August and I will celebrate my birthday with him instead for the reason that I am trying to patiently wait for any response from DIAC re: our 309 application medical schedule.
> 
> Anyhow, both of us really wanted to be with each other so we will give this tourist visa a go, and whatever DIAC says, medical can be done in Australia anyway so I guess you going as tourist visa is ok. Just inform DIAC of your change in circumstance. There is a form for it that you need to give to them before and after you travel to Australia.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## dany

*happy me and my love*

[

applicatition date :april 9 2012
clearance medicale 18 june 2012 back to australian embassy in egypt,
interview/ may 8 2012
date visa garanted to day 24 jully 2012

i cant believe its here after 3 months and 2 weeks ,got email visa garanted and by email

soooooooooooo happy ,i will with my love august 2 2012
i wish for u all good news ,just patient ,hope very soon for everyone


----------



## traveller527

dany said:


> [
> 
> applicatition date :april 9 2012
> clearance medicale 18 june 2012 back to australian embassy in egypt,
> interview/ may 8 2012
> date visa garanted to day 24 jully 2012
> 
> i cant believe its here after 3 months and 2 weeks ,got email visa garanted and by email
> 
> soooooooooooo happy ,i will with my love august 2 2012
> i wish for u all good news ,just patient ,hope very soon for everyone


Congrates to both of you!! :0)


----------



## Pratty

dany said:


> [
> 
> applicatition date :april 9 2012
> clearance medicale 18 june 2012 back to australian embassy in egypt,
> interview/ may 8 2012
> date visa garanted to day 24 jully 2012
> 
> i cant believe its here after 3 months and 2 weeks ,got email visa garanted and by email
> 
> soooooooooooo happy ,i will with my love august 2 2012
> i wish for u all good news ,just patient ,hope very soon for everyoneQUOTE]
> 
> Great news, congratulations,,,,,,,happy days


----------



## Gerrywins

dany said:


> [
> 
> applicatition date :april 9 2012
> clearance medicale 18 june 2012 back to australian embassy in egypt,
> interview/ may 8 2012
> date visa garanted to day 24 jully 2012
> 
> i cant believe its here after 3 months and 2 weeks ,got email visa garanted and by email
> 
> soooooooooooo happy ,i will with my love august 2 2012
> i wish for u all good news ,just patient ,hope very soon for everyone


Great news Dany. Very happy for you.


----------



## dany

*thank for everyone*



Gerrywins said:


> Great news Dany. Very happy for you.


we are so happy,and thank u all,hope very soon for everyone waiting his visa


----------



## bouba

dany said:


> [
> 
> applicatition date :april 9 2012
> clearance medicale 18 june 2012 back to australian embassy in egypt,
> interview/ may 8 2012
> date visa garanted to day 24 jully 2012
> 
> i cant believe its here after 3 months and 2 weeks ,got email visa garanted and by email
> 
> soooooooooooo happy ,i will with my love august 2 2012
> i wish for u all good news ,just patient ,hope very soon for everyone


haya mabrouk khouya


----------



## nighstar

nighstar said:


> nighstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Date of application:* July 27th, 2011
> *Nationality:* American
> *Visa type:* Partner Visa Subclass 820/801 (De facto)
> *Offshore/onshore:* Onshore (Brisbane, in person)
> *Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes, with application 07/27/11.
> *Police check submitted (yes/no):*
> Australian National PCC: Yes, with application 07/27/11.
> American FBI Background Check: Submitted Oct. 2011
> Japanese PCC: Submitted Aug. 2011
> *Date CO assigned:*
> *Date visa granted:*
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> 
> *Application:* Form 1005 - Request to change work rights on bridging visa
> *Date submitted:* 08/18/2011(in person @ Brisbane Visa Processing Center)
> *Date granted:* 08/23/2011 (via phone; letter to be sent via snailmail)
Click to expand...

Today is the 1 year mark since I submitted my Partner Visa Subclass 820/801 application in person in Brisbane and I have yet to hear a single word from Immi... No CO, no nothing. :/ At this point I am very unhappy as it feels like my hands are tied and my life is in limbo. Even though I was granted working rights over a year ago I have long since given up on trying to find a job... No one seems to want to hire someone who doesn't even hold a proper visa. 

sigh...


----------



## Emily88

nighstar said:


> Today is the 1 year mark since I submitted my Partner Visa Subclass 820/801 application in person in Brisbane and I have yet to hear a single word from Immi... No CO, no nothing. :/ At this point I am very unhappy as it feels like my hands are tied and my life is in limbo. Even though I was granted working rights over a year ago I have long since given up on trying to find a job... No one seems to want to hire someone who doesn't even hold a proper visa.
> 
> sigh...


Hello Nighstar 
My friend also lodged in brisbane in last april until now hasn't heard anything yet and called and email manytime still notthing ):


----------



## nighstar

Emily88 said:


> Hello Nighstar
> My friend also lodged in brisbane in last april until now hasn't heard anything yet and called and email manytime still notthing ):


Hi Emily, thanks for the info, as sad as it is.  It seems like the Brisbane processing center is the slowest of them all and I'm in for a long wait as well. :/


----------



## Lexipants

*Just Applied in Ottawa!*

Hi Everyone! I have officially applied!!!

Date of application: July 27, 2012

Nationality:Canada

Visa type: De Facto Partner

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): YES

Police check submitted (yes/no): YES

Date CO assigned: Not yet

Date visa granted: Can't wait

Does anyone have any tips, etc., regarding what comes next, or how the Ottawa office works?

THANKS!!! 
Lexipants


----------



## Gerrywins

Hi everyone,

Heard from my CO today. She said that the external agency which is now looking through my application has requested for missing information in terms of periods of studies, employment or non employment, plus my fiance's Australian phone number which I just put in a pdf file and sent to them.

Does anyone know why the external agency would request for my fiance's phone number? I know they might wanna call him, but why?


----------



## kangaro

Gerrywins said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Heard from my CO today. She said that the external agency which is now looking through my application has requested for missing information in terms of periods of studies, employment or non employment, plus my fiance's Australian phone number which I just put in a pdf file and sent to them.
> 
> Does anyone know why the external agency would request for my fiance's phone number? I know they might wanna call him, but why?


Hi Gerrywins have u done the interview? might be both side the interview good luck!


----------



## Gerrywins

kangaro said:


> Hi Gerrywins have u done the interview? might be both side the interview good luck!


,

No, we both have not done the interview so that could be it I guess.


----------



## aprilm

I am Canadian, applied to move to Melbourne as De facto/Partner visa. 

I applied Jan 24, 2012
Approved July 4, 2012

YIPPIE!


----------



## Noleen

Hi 
I have an English name that is different with my name on Passport. I use it with friends but never in any documents. Do I need to put my English name down on the forms (47sp, 80) as an Alias?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Gerrywins

Noleen said:


> Hi
> I have an English name that is different with my name on Passport. I use it with friends but never in any documents. Do I need to put my English name down on the forms (47sp, 80) as an Alias?
> Thanks a lot!


Hi Noleen,

If it doesnt appear on any legal documents, i dont think you should put it in as it is equal to nick names which we have but never include in legal documents. So... no, dont include it.


----------



## Noleen

Gerrywins said:


> Hi Noleen,
> 
> If it doesnt appear on any legal documents, i dont think you should put it in as it is equal to nick names which we have but never include in legal documents. So... no, dont include it.


Thanks Gerrywins,

I agree with you, but I'm still a little bit worry as this English name is quite widely used in daily life, even more than my official name, but just not in any documents. However, I didn't put this name down at my police check. So I'm very struggle now


----------



## Gerrywins

Noleen, lets wait to hear some suggestions from other people.


----------



## Pratty

aprilm said:


> I am Canadian, applied to move to Melbourne as De facto/Partner visa.
> 
> I applied Jan 24, 2012
> Approved July 4, 2012
> 
> YIPPIE!


 Congratulations,,,, we welcome you with open arms. All the best.


----------



## nighstar

Noleen said:


> Thanks Gerrywins,
> 
> I agree with you, but I'm still a little bit worry as this English name is quite widely used in daily life, even more than my official name, but just not in any documents. However, I didn't put this name down at my police check. So I'm very struggle now


I would most definitely include it as an alias. "Alias" and "nickname" is the same thing and if your English name is used as widely as you say, it most definitely qualifies as an alias/nickname. On top of that, since the name is so widely used there is a chance that someone will use it in a statutory declaration, so there needs to be reference to it in your application.

There is no harm done in putting it there even if in the end it was unnecessary. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## Noleen

nighstar said:


> I would most definitely include it as an alias. "Alias" and "nickname" is the same thing and if your English name is used as widely as you say, it most definitely qualifies as an alias/nickname. On top of that, since the name is so widely used there is a chance that someone will use it in a statutory declaration, so there needs to be reference to it in your application.
> 
> There is no harm done in putting it there even if in the end it was unnecessary. Better safe than sorry!


Thanks a lot. 
But I didn't put the English name on the police check. I'm afraid that they will ask me to do the police check again. That will be a long time. So annoying!!


----------



## dany

Pratty said:


> dany said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> applicatition date :april 9 2012
> clearance medicale 18 june 2012 back to australian embassy in egypt,
> interview/ may 8 2012
> date visa garanted to day 24 jully 2012
> 
> i cant believe its here after 3 months and 2 weeks ,got email visa garanted and by email
> 
> soooooooooooo happy ,i will with my love august 2 2012
> i wish for u all good news ,just patient ,hope very soon for everyoneQUOTE]
> 
> Great news, congratulations,,,,,,,happy days
> 
> 
> 
> do anyone know about new visa by email,do they know it in every airport when u register,or check in,,waiting to hear from u,help please
Click to expand...


----------



## krissybaby

dany said:


> Pratty said:
> 
> 
> 
> do anyone know about new visa by email,do they know it in every airport when u register,or check in,,waiting to hear from u,help please
> 
> 
> 
> yes your passport number was registered to the immigration system with your visa already. You just need to print a grant letter to bring with u when u depart. Congratulations!
Click to expand...


----------



## MelisUur

Have a feeling next week is my week!

Good luck everyone )


----------



## Pratty

MelisUur said:


> Have a feeling next week is my week!
> 
> Good luck everyone )


Our fingers are crossed for you,good luck. Can we share the week ?, would love to get some great news also.


----------



## MelisUur

Pratty said:


> Our fingers are crossed for you, good luck.We would like ours this week too.


By the looks of it yours should come any day now..Our fingers are crossed too


----------



## dany

krissybaby said:


> dany said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes your passport number was registered to the immigration system with your visa already. You just need to print a grant letter to bring with u when u depart. Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> but do they know in any airport,that letter its from the embassy
Click to expand...


----------



## dany

dany said:


> krissybaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> but do they know in any airport,that letter its from the embassy
> 
> 
> 
> i m traveling from tunisia airport,do they know this kind of visa,i m not talking about immigration at the arrival,i m just afraid to have problem at the airport of departure
> thank u,,,,help please
Click to expand...


----------



## Gerrywins

yes if you are granted by email, just carry that piece of paper and show them at the airport. the visa will already be in your passport even though it has not been stamped there physically.


----------



## Noleen

Hi everyone
I am checking the past post for this month and find out there were not many people apply on shore(820). Is there any significant change about the 820 application policy?
Thank you!


----------



## MelisUur

I just spoke to our case worker she said we are waiting for the yearly visa statistics to come from Canberra once they come in I almost guaranty your hubby will get his visa..She also asked us to fax my hubby's passport to them..Ohhhh I hope this is all quick


----------



## Mica

My husbund and i were married in Croatia in June this year. As soon as we could we sent an application for a partner visa to the Australian Embassy in Vienna. I live in Australia and he lives in Croatia


Date of application: application was sent 7 july and recieved and accepted on the 11 of july 

Nationality: croatian

Visa type: partner visa 309

Offshore/onshoreff shore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes. My husbund send his medical with the application

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with the application

Date CO assigned: 11 july as soon as they recieved the payment for the visa we recieved a letter from our case officer

Date visa granted: -


----------



## Mica

MelisUur said:


> I just spoke to our case worker she said we are waiting for the yearly visa statistics to come from Canberra once they come in I almost guaranty your hubby will get his visa..She also asked us to fax my hubby's passport to them..Ohhhh I hope this is all quick


Hi MelisUur,
Thats great news that your husbund will recieve his visa soon. How long ago did you apply? Alos i heard that if you apply early in the financial year the chances of getting the visa are quicker...is this true? 
I hope we are as lucky as you

Thanks
Mica


----------



## MelisUur

Mica said:


> Hi MelisUur,
> Thats great news that your husbund will recieve his visa soon. How long ago did you apply? Alos i heard that if you apply early in the financial year the chances of getting the visa are quicker...is this true?
> I hope we are as lucky as you
> 
> Thanks
> Mica


Hey thank you!  I hope so!
Well umm we applied on the 2nd of May so we haven't been waiting that long I'm just really inpatient.. 
We applied after 6 months of being married and I've been here in Turkey for nearly a year now! I'm homesick 

Really? I have no idea about that one but another man I was speaking to applied in June and got his wife's visa 1 month later so maybe this is true..

I guess its all luck hun..Our visa got caught up in some system problems, I made a couple of mistakes on the form the hole process has been a nightmare!

I see your husband is Croatian? I'm Croatian/Macedonian background 

Don't stress too much! I'm sure it wont take that long! Everyone seams to be getting there visas pretty quick lately 3 months even less..

I hope all goes well for you!


----------



## Mica

Oh wow! Im serbian. We're all the same hehehe
Wow i really hope you get it soon, that would be great for you since you guys have been apart for so long . Im really inpacient too lol it hasnt even been a month and im already annoyed i havent heard from imm lol

Thats really great news to hear about the guy who got his wife after a month!! I think that gives the rest of us lots of hope

Fingers crossed for you that you get it next month 

I guess i have to be patient more heeheh


----------



## Mica

Oh wow! Im serbian. We're all the same hehehe
Wow i really hope you get it soon, that would be great for you since you guys have been apart for so long . Im really inpacient too lol it hasnt even been a month and im already annoyed i havent heard from imm lol

Thats really great news to hear about the guy who got his wife after a month!! I think that gives the rest of us lots of hope

Fingers crossed for you that you get it next month 

I guess i have to be patient more heeheh


----------



## sunnysmile

Hi, Mica. What is your timeline?


----------



## dany

can someone know about the new visa by email,just wondering if they know it in the airports,i m flying from tunisia

thank u

help please i cant wait to meet my love this thursday august 2 2012


----------



## dany

do anyone know about this new visa to australia,i mean
the visa by email,do they know it at the airport,do they have computer system to see that ur visa is true from the emabassy,anyhelp it will be apreciated,,,thank u


----------



## tokai86

dany said:


> do anyone know about this new visa to australia,i mean
> the visa by email,do they know it at the airport,do they have computer system to see that ur visa is true from the emabassy,anyhelp it will be apreciated,,,thank u


Yes, they will know that u have a visa. Just bring your passport, when you arrive in any australia's airport they will swipe or scan your passport barcode and if you have right visa to entry, they will let you in.. As long u have a right visa, dont worry.. But just in cash print your copy of your email for your hard evidence.


----------



## ciobanulx

Hello everyone. I just joined this forum. I have been following this thread for a while now as we've been getting our application ready. Just waiting to hear back from our solicitor now and hopefully by end of this week our application will be ready. Me and my partner are both from Romania. She is there now and I live in Australia. We have been together for 2 years and 8 months and we have registered our relationship in January this year when she was here last. It has been over 6 months since I last saw my partner. I just can't wait to apply and I'm praying it won't take long so we can be together again. Just wanted to share our story and I will update our progress as we go. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## NZlander

Pratty said:


> Hi MelisUur, is this information that the embassy in Turkey has given you?if it isn't then I would not worry too much about it. We are 3 weeks into the new financial year, there are 60,000 partner visa's available this year worldwide.
> 
> The embassy knows how many they can grant,and I would imagine they are allocated a certain amount each year. To think that they are close to having used there allocation is scarry, if it is anything like one a week ago that was granted in 5 weeks from Turkey you will have good news soon. Good luck


Hi Pratty,

would those 60,000 partner visa's include all the different types or visas? Since i have applied for the NZ citizen partner visa 461 so im wandering do we get a different threshold or we would be also part of the 60k limit?

Thanks


----------



## Pratty

NZlander said:


> Hi Pratty,
> 
> would those 60,000 partner visa's include all the different types or visas? Since i have applied for the NZ citizen partner visa 461 so im wandering do we get a different threshold or we would be also part of the 60k limit?
> 
> Thanks


Hi NZlander, welcome. It is my believe that the 60,000 are for partner visa's only if you look on the DIAC website it will give you the figures for this financial year 2012-2013. Hope this helps ,and good luck


----------



## NZlander

Pratty said:


> Hi NZlander, welcome. It is my believe that the 60,000 are for partner visa's only if you look on the DIAC website it will give you the figures for this financial year 2012-2013. Hope this helps ,and good luck


Can you please share this link? Does it mention anything about the 461 applications/

Thanks alot for your help.


----------



## Mica

sunnysmile said:


> Hi, Mica. What is your timeline?


Hi sunnysmile,

I have writen my time line on the thread but dont know how to make it show below ...im new here

We applied to Vienna on the 3 july and got our CO on the 11 july. I 've emailed them a few times since but havent heard back just yet....

Its a long waiting game i think.how is your application going?


----------



## Pratty

NZlander said:


> Can you please share this link? Does it mention anything about the 461 applications/
> 
> Thanks alot for your help.


 Hi, I can't put the ink in here, I placed a link in here in a previous post and it was removed,,,, not allowed. I will have a look at the site and see if i can find out from you.


----------



## NZlander

Pratty said:


> Hi, I can't put the ink in here, I placed a link in here in a previous post and it was removed,,,, not allowed. I will have a look at the site and see if i can find out from you.


You can send it to my inbox please


----------



## sunnysmile

> Hi sunnysmile,
> 
> I have writen my time line on the thread but dont know how to make it show below ...im new here
> 
> We applied to Vienna on the 3 july and got our CO on the 11 july. I 've emailed them a few times since but havent heard back just yet....
> 
> Its a long waiting game i think.how is your application going?


We applied 19th of June to Vienna office. About two weeks later they sent acknowledgment letter about valid application and asked for medical. The acknowledgment letter is the only communication we've had from them since we applied. Maybe our CO is on vacation.


----------



## Mica

Pratty said:


> Hi NZlander, welcome. It is my believe that the 60,000 are for partner visa's only if you look on the DIAC website it will give you the figures for this financial year 2012-2013. Hope this helps ,and good luck


Hi Pratty,

If possible, can you please inbox me the link also? I would love to read it ....
Thank you
Mica


----------



## Mica

sunnysmile said:


> We applied 19th of June to Vienna office. About two weeks later they sent acknowledgment letter about valid application and asked for medical. The acknowledgment letter is the only communication we've had from them since we applied. Maybe our CO is on vacation.


Hey Sunnysmile,

Yea i think they're pretty slow with answers because they can be. My friend however was successful in bringing her ex-partner here from BIH a few years ago, and her advice was to call them at least once a week to show them you are eager 

I wont call because it will cost me a fortune, but have told my husbund who's in croatia to call them. Maybe it helps if they remember our name  hehe

Dont worry, you will hear from them. I think because its the end of financial year they are crunching numbers and finishing off what they need to to move on. I have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## sunnysmile

I will wait for my medicals to be cleared up and then... eagerness comes.


----------



## Pratty

ciobanulx said:


> Hello everyone. I just joined this forum. I have been following this thread for a while now as we've been getting our application ready. Just waiting to hear back from our solicitor now and hopefully by end of this week our application will be ready. Me and my partner are both from Romania. She is there now and I live in Australia. We have been together for 2 years and 8 months and we have registered our relationship in January this year when she was here last. It has been over 6 months since I last saw my partner. I just can't wait to apply and I'm praying it won't take long so we can be together again. Just wanted to share our story and I will update our progress as we go. Good luck to everyone.


 Hi, and welcome. As you can see from our timeline we are into our 6 th month. We are hoping that the visa grant will occur soon. Going by previous Romanian applicants we are not far away. My wife , who is Romanian and i are at the stage where we just think that it if it doesn't happen today it will be tomorrow. My wife is in Bucharest and i am in Perth. Good luck with your application and we hope that you are both together soon


----------



## neyo

Hi Everybody 

After 7 months of meticulous document collection, here is my timeline! 
I've read somewhere in this thread something about financial year and application time-process... Can someone please clarify ?!  

Thanks!


Date of application: 31st July 2012

Nationality: I'm French, Fiancé is Australian

Visa type: PMV (subclass 300)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore from Madrid office

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes on 31st July 2012

Police check submitted: French yes with application, Singaporean: no, awaiting letter from DIAC

Date CO assigned: ?????

Date visa granted: ????


----------



## Apheria

*Yes! Success!!!*



Apheria said:


> Date of application: Feb 14th 2012
> 
> Nationality: I am American and my husband is Australian
> 
> Visa type: Partner visa (subclass 309)---but requested subclass 100.
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore - in United States
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Local Yes, Australian Federal Police Yes took only 3 weeks, compared to the FBI which was 9 weeks!
> 
> Date CO assigned: Some Time in March... Who really knows they don't tell ya
> 
> Date visa granted: August 1st, 2012!!!


I'm sitting in Bali at the moment, and I just got the news, I was granted a 100 visa!! If I wasn't 4months pregnant I would totally be drinking it up!! It's been a rough 8 months just getting forms filled out, getting declarations,police/health checks!!! Ahhhhhh...ya I need a nap! But thank you all for the support and advice. I really does help. And to all that re still waiting I'm thinking of you!!


----------



## Gerrywins

Apheria said:


> I'm sitting in Bali at the moment, and I just got the news, I was granted a 100 visa!! If I wasn't 4months pregnant I would totally be drinking it up!! It's been a rough 8 months just getting forms filled out, getting declarations,police/health checks!!! Ahhhhhh...ya I need a nap! But thank you all for the support and advice. I really does help. And to all that re still waiting I'm thinking of you!!


Great news Apheria, enjoy Bali and by the way, I know that a few sips of red wine are not bad for the baby heheh


----------



## Gerrywins

Hi everyone, my CO wrote to tell me that the external agency (i dont know which one it is) has requested for information regarding certain periods, which is basically months in between leaving high school and joining uni when i was not employed. They also asked for my fiance's Aussie number. Anyone else requested for this and what came of it, is it a good sign of things moving forward?


----------



## rachelt

Hi all I hope everyone's waiting period flys by. I just wanted to put it out there that slit of people are querying statistics re: how many visas are given out in the new financial year. I was under the impression that if you and your partner presented a valid application that had all the requirements your visa would be granted? I think as long as we are all genuine in our applications and honest with our situations it would help all couples to move towards their future together in Australia. Anyone else's point of view would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## go tham

There are cap and queue ( quotas) for Prospective Marriage Visas and some other family visas. You can look up the numbers oftentimes in reports that are given to parliament from DIAC. That is the frustration for those awaiting those visas, that we can have a valid application and the right to the visa but if the quota has been filled for the year, you wait.
I wish you all the best and the waiting swift and happier


----------



## Apheria

rachelt said:


> Hi all I hope everyone's waiting period flys by. I just wanted to put it out there that slit of people are querying statistics re: how many visas are given out in the new financial year. I was under the impression that if you and your partner presented a valid application that had all the requirements your visa would be granted? I think as long as we are all genuine in our applications and honest with our situations it would help all couples to move towards their future together in Australia. Anyone else's point of view would be greatly appreciated.


Capping and queuing is for non-partner visas. At least that was my understanding. So there could be 10000+ but if all go though the checks and application genuinely then they should be granted no matter how many people apply. But I'm sure that could change if they had a huge influx of applicants.


----------



## Pratty

Apheria said:


> I'm sitting in Bali at the moment, and I just got the news, I was granted a 100 visa!! If I wasn't 4months pregnant I would totally be drinking it up!! It's been a rough 8 months just getting forms filled out, getting declarations,police/health checks!!! Ahhhhhh...ya I need a nap! But thank you all for the support and advice. I really does help. And to all that re still waiting I'm thinking of you!!


Congrats,, fantastic news . News like that will make your stay in Bali just that little sweeter,all the best


----------



## amonsalve

go tham said:


> There are cap and queue ( quotas) for Prospective Marriage Visas and some other family visas. You can look up the numbers oftentimes in reports that are given to parliament from DIAC. That is the frustration for those awaiting those visas, that we can have a valid application and the right to the visa but if the quota has been filled for the year, you wait.
> I wish you all the best and the waiting swift and happier


Hi Tham,

I wanted to know if your daughter in-law got an answer. You mentioned that they were getting married in September. In our case, we have now completed the 7th month wait.


----------



## amonsalve

Apheria said:


> Capping and queuing is for non-partner visas. At least that was my understanding. So there could be 10000+ but if all go though the checks and application genuinely then they should be granted no matter how many people apply. But I'm sure that could change if they had a huge influx of applicants.


There are both capping and queuing. Have a look on:

Capping and Queuing
DIAC Planning levels and capped Partner Programme

PMV is officially subjected to capping, whereas the other family visas are shown as not. But honestly, do you really believe DIAC needs more than 6 months ( or even half a day) to check the papers of a spouse?

This website posted an article like a month ago (after July 1st) that showed how many spousal visas DIAC was intending to approve this year. The figure was something like 50 or 60k out of the whole 160k for migrants of all categories.


----------



## MelisUur

Hi..Does anyone know how many visa the embassy's are allowed to give every month?


----------



## dany

huggoo said:


> absolutely agree with Vyktoria on police check and form 80. It may have worked for us.


with my love in brisbane,,,,thank for everyone answering me before i got to australia,electronic visa its so good,just print it,airport know it


----------



## neyo

neyo said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> After 7 months of meticulous document collection, here is my timeline!
> I've read somewhere in this thread something about financial year and application time-process... Can someone please clarify ?!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Date of application: 31st July 2012
> 
> Nationality: I'm French, Fiancé is Australian
> 
> Visa type: PMV (subclass 300)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore from Madrid office
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes on 31st July 2012
> 
> Police check submitted: French yes with application, Singaporean: no, awaiting letter from DIAC
> 
> Account debited: yes on 2nd August 2012
> 
> Date CO assigned: ?????
> 
> Date visa granted: ????


Quick update: The money has been debited from my account yesterday. No case officer assigned yet. No email. Nothing!


----------



## gersie

neyo said:


> Quick update: The money has been debited from my account yesterday. No case officer assigned yet. No email. Nothing!


Hi, our timeline is similar to yours applied from the Berlin embassy and my partner's account was debited a few days later but no notification either. I think it is a good sign though, at least they have opened it up and seen it! Let me know if you hear any news.


----------



## Pratty

MelisUur said:


> Hi..Does anyone know how many visa the embassy's are allowed to give every month?


 Hi MelisUur, I don't know how many are allowed or allocated,,,,,, but I know that you cant be too far away from getting yours. I really don't think there is a quota per month.

Doesn't matter any way,,,,, we will all get what we want sooner or later. Still got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## gersie

Received our letter of confirmation of payment and receipt of a valid application today!


----------



## go tham

We finally asked for a tourist visa because we were told that the PMV would be a few months off. So at least we will have a bride here for the "wedding" but it will not be an official event, just a party for family and friends. I have to be content with that
Thanks for asking, hope the wait is over quickly for you


----------



## go tham

amonsalve said:


> Hi Tham,
> 
> I wanted to know if your daughter in-law got an answer. You mentioned that they were getting married in September. In our case, we have now completed the 7th month wait.


We finally requested a tourist visa, do not know if it is conditional but we could not wait any longer as we had family booking flights etc.
I think you must be close to a yes if you have passed the 7 months...I hope that for you
Keep you posted


----------



## neyo

gersie said:


> Received our letter of confirmation of payment and receipt of a valid application today!


Happy for you! Mine shall arrive by tomorrow or Monday then.


----------



## Ozgirl

neyo said:


> Happy for you! Mine shall arrive by tomorrow or Monday then.


Ours took about a week notification from the Madrid office if that helps.


----------



## Ozgirl

MelisUur said:


> Hi..Does anyone know how many visa the embassy's are allowed to give every month?


There's a quota per year, not per month.


----------



## crystalejacobs

Nationality: South African
Visa type: 47SP - Spouse (de facto) Temporary Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100)
Offshore/onshore: Offshore Johannesburg
Date of application: 19 June 2012 via VFS 
Acknowledgement letter from High Commissioner: 5 July 2012
Date CO assigned: 6 July 2012
Medicals submitted: Did medicals prior to submitting, and Doctor submitted results directly
Police check submitted: No, CO request for AFP certificate10 July 2012. Applied online.
Acknowledgement of receipt of payment from AFP 12 July 2012
Emailed ID proof to AFP: 13 July 2012
Received AFP certificate: 20 July 2012, emailed to CO
Date visa approved: 24 July 20120


----------



## London

Hi, 
We have applied for subclass 309 defacto visa from the Australian embassy in London, UK. I have some questions and hope someone can help.

1- Anybody have applied from London and got their visa? How long did it take from your experience.
2- My UK visa is about to expire (my partner is an Australian citizen). Can we move to another country while our visa is being processed in the London office? Do we need to go back to UK when the visa is granted?
3- During this time (before the visa is granted) can I apply for another UK visa? Or will this affect the Australian visa?
Thanks


----------



## MelisUur

Pratty said:


> Hi MelisUur, I don't know how many are allowed or allocated,,,,,, but I know that you cant be too far away from getting yours. I really don't think there is a quota per month.
> 
> Doesn't matter any way,,,,, we will all get what we want sooner or later. Still got my fingers crossed for you.


I hope to get some good news tomorrow or during the week seams we got told my hubby will guarantee be getting it this month..I wanna book our tickets home I'm so homesick 

Thank you  I've got my fingers crossed for you too! Hope you hear some good news very soon


----------



## handyman

MelisUur said:


> I hope to get some good news tomorrow or during the week seams we got told my hubby will guarantee be getting it this month..I wanna book our tickets home I'm so homesick
> 
> Thank you  I've got my fingers crossed for you too! Hope you hear some good news very soon


I have a good feeling that this week is your week MulisUur


----------



## MelisUur

handyman said:


> I have a good feeling that this week is your week MulisUur


Thank you  You made my night  I really hope soo..
What's your timeline? 
I've got my fingers crossed for you


----------



## handyman

Visa (PMV Subclass 300)
Offshore Pretoria
Date of application: 28 February 2012
Date CO assigned: Not Known
Medicals submitted: Yes
Police check submitted: Yes
Date visa approved: Not Yet


----------



## allatiteh2012

Date of application:16 may 2012

Nationality:iranian

Visa type:309

Medicals submitted (yes/no):yes

Police check submitted (yes/no):yes

Date CO assigned: ??

Date visa granted: not yet



waiting...waiting...waiting...i'm so sad...i miss my husband,he lives in Australia...


----------



## crystalejacobs

Hey there Allatiteh

I feel your pain :-( No matter how prepared we were for the process, I will never forget how time dragged, how every waking day seemed a lifetime... What really helped us though is that we spent lots of time on this and other websites, gaining insight and inspiration and tips to ease the process. Being the tenancious person I am, I didnt have the restraint to "wait complacently" so I made regular contact with the relevant departments and kept myself satisfied that we were being instrumental and active in the whens wheres and hows of our application progress.


----------



## go tham

crystalejacobs said:


> Hey there Allatiteh
> 
> I feel your pain :-( No matter how prepared we were for the process, I will never forget how time dragged, how every waking day seemed a lifetime... What really helped us though is that we spent lots of time on this and other websites, gaining insight and inspiration and tips to ease the process. Being the tenancious person I am, I didnt have the restraint to "wait complacently" so I made regular contact with the relevant departments and kept myself satisfied that we were being instrumental and active in the whens wheres and hows of our application progress.


Thats the only way to be, there is not much that can be done in your control. I will keep you all in my thoughts as we wait ourselves.


----------



## MRSLAST

Smile
I am in Taiwan waiting for the visa to go back to Australia to start my life with my husband. The Australian immigration office in Taipei does not provide the visa service since March 2012, so Taiwanese application all need to send to HongKong to process. Wish I can receive it soon.
My husband has phoned the immigration in Sydney but they are unable to check the time to him.

Here is my time line:

Date of application: April 12, 2012 lodged
Nationality: Taiwan
Visa type: Temporary Visa (Subclass 309) We married in Sydney March 09,2012
Offshore/onshore: Offshore (HongKong office)
Medicals submitted (yes/no): YES
Police check submitted (yes/no): YES
Date CO assigned: Received an e-mail on April 24, 2012
Date visa granted: *HOPE SOON*~


----------



## MelisUur

Visa update..
My hubbys visa is with the second secretary now so no good news this week 
Hope your all luckier than us and get some good news this week!


----------



## Miss Swan

What an amazing day! I never imagined the submission of my visa application would go so smoothly. It's been a nerve wracking fortnight for me - getting documents notarised, putting together the whole application, photocopying tons of papers, thinking what I could have missed out, fretting over whether there're issues when applying while on a tourist visa... Well here's my timeline!

Date of application: 6 August 2012
Nationality: Singaporean
Visa type: Temporary Visa (subclass 820)
Offshore/onshore: Onshore, in person at Brisbane office
Medicals submitted (yes/no): Taken just a day before submission (I added a note in my application regarding my medicals)
Police check submitted (yes/no): No (requires DIAC letter)
Date CO assigned: --
Date visa granted: --

P.S. As of 1 July 2012, partner visa fee is AUD3,060.


----------



## MRSLAST

Miss Swan said:


> What an amazing day! I never imagined the submission of my visa application would go so smoothly. It's been a nerve wracking fortnight for me - getting documents notarised, putting together the whole application, photocopying tons of papers, thinking what I could have missed out, fretting over whether there're issues when applying while on a tourist visa... Well here's my timeline!
> 
> Date of application: 6 August 2012
> Nationality: Singaporean
> Visa type: Temporary Visa (subclass 820)
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore, in person at Brisbane office
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Taken just a day before submission (I added a note in my application regarding my medicals)
> Police check submitted (yes/no): No (requires DIAC letter)
> Date CO assigned: --
> Date visa granted: --
> 
> P.S. As of 1 July 2012, partner visa fee is AUD3,060.


That's wonderful!! Good luck hope you get it soon!!
Wish I can get it this month!!


----------



## MRSLAST

MelisUur said:


> Visa update..
> My hubbys visa is with the second secretary now so no good news this week
> Hope your all luckier than us and get some good news this week!


Hi MelisUur, Did you guys call them or they update you?
I am wondering if I can call them to check my visa status.


----------



## MelisUur

MRSLAST said:


> Hi MelisUur, Did you guys call them or they update you?
> I am wondering if I can call them to check my visa status.


We call every Monday..I'm sure you can call and check whats going on 
I mean its their job to answer your questions..
Just don't contact them too much cause they get annoyed in the past I was sending a lot of emails per week ect..
Our CO asked me to stop haha!  But now we call every Monday and there's no problem!


----------



## Pratty

crystalejacobs said:


> Nationality: South African
> Visa type: 47SP - Spouse (de facto) Temporary Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100)
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore Johannesburg
> Date of application: 19 June 2012 via VFS
> Acknowledgement letter from High Commissioner: 5 July 2012
> Date CO assigned: 6 July 2012
> Medicals submitted: Did medicals prior to submitting, and Doctor submitted results directly
> Police check submitted: No, CO request for AFP certificate10 July 2012. Applied online.
> Acknowledgement of receipt of payment from AFP 12 July 2012
> Emailed ID proof to AFP: 13 July 2012
> Received AFP certificate: 20 July 2012, emailed to CO
> Date visa approved: 24 July 20120


Hi , can you confirm that it has taken you 5 weeks from submission to granting of the visa ,,,,,if so that is unbelievable. Well done and congratulations


----------



## Neets

Hi All,
My husband applied for his Visa and we're still waiting but it's only been a month. He rang last week and his file still hasn't been opened.

Date of application: 10 July 2012
Nationality: Irish
Visa type: Temporary Visa (subclass 820)
Offshore/onshore: Onshore, in person at Brisbane office
Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes (after submission but DIAC confirmed receipt when husband called them)
Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - sent with medical
Date CO assigned: --
Date visa granted: --

He entered on a tourist visa and therefore has not 'no work' condition which is painful because a job opened up in his field (not many do) and he can't apply - has anyone out there applied for the condition to be removed??


----------



## MRSLAST

MelisUur said:


> We call every Monday..I'm sure you can call and check whats going on
> I mean its their job to answer your questions..
> Just don't contact them too much cause they get annoyed in the past I was sending a lot of emails per week ect..
> Our CO asked me to stop haha!  But now we call every Monday and there's no problem!


I did send them e-mails, two in May, two in June and one in July.
But I was worry that give them to many e-mails or phone them will annoy them.
My hubby said to me tonight over the phone that he get a feeling, we can get it this month. I don't know why but I hope he is right. Finger crossed!!


----------



## allatiteh2012

*co*

what mean "CO" ?


----------



## krissybaby

allatiteh2012 said:


> what mean "CO" ?


CO a.k.a CASE OFFICER


----------



## MelisUur

allatiteh2012 said:


> what mean "CO" ?


Case officer


----------



## andy78

Hi All, New to the forum. My fiance and I had our case officer assigned on the 16th of may from the London embassy. Im an australian citizen currently living in the uk with my fiance who is British. We had the help of a immigation agent for the process of our Visa 300. 
We have been told we should have the visa back in 6 months which we are both hoping is correct as we have a booked and planned the wedding for just after christmas. 
I know this has probably been asked 100s of times on the forum but we are hoping like everyone else here that ours gets processed before the 6 mnth timeframe to make plans. Has anyone been lucky enough to receive theres quicker than the 6 months they tell you lodging through the london embassy ? It is hard to believe it actually takes them this long to process these Visas now.


----------



## neyo

Ozgirl said:


> Ours took about a week notification from the Madrid office if that helps.


My estimates were good. 
I did receive a confirmation email today. I just need to do the biometrics.


----------



## chanc9

applied in Sept 2011 onshore Brisbane office (=_=" already 11 months)
still waiting


----------



## Miss Swan

Neets said:


> Hi All,
> My husband applied for his Visa and we're still waiting but it's only been a month. He rang last week and his file still hasn't been opened.
> 
> Date of application: 10 July 2012
> Nationality: Irish
> Visa type: Temporary Visa (subclass 820)
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore, in person at Brisbane office
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes (after submission but DIAC confirmed receipt when husband called them)
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - sent with medical
> Date CO assigned: --
> Date visa granted: --
> 
> He entered on a tourist visa and therefore has not 'no work' condition which is painful because a job opened up in his field (not many do) and he can't apply - has anyone out there applied for the condition to be removed??


Hi Neets, there's no knowing when your hubby's file will be opened. I just lodged mine yesterday, am also on a tourist visa, and the lodgement officer told me it could take up to 12 months for a CO to open my file. I was also told that if I wanted to work, I had to wait till my bridging visa is in place and then fill up Form 1005. When will your hubby's bridging visa be in effect?


----------



## Miss Swan

chanc9 said:


> applied in Sept 2011 onshore Brisbane office (=_=" already 11 months)
> still waiting


Oh wow that IS long... has a Case Officer been assigned yet?


----------



## blitzu

chanc9 said:


> applied in Sept 2011 onshore Brisbane office (=_=" already 11 months)
> still waiting


We applied on shore in Sydney 8th Aug 2011 , 1 day away from 12 months and it is still in processing ( we did forget our Form 80 but got that in a week later so the anniversy date for 12 months could be 15th Aug) , No CO , Apparently there is a backlog they are trying to clear.


----------



## Miss Swan

Yeah there's *always* a backlog. When I lodged my visa, the officer told me there are thousands of applications everyday and only 20+ CO's looking at them.


----------



## Don5

Hi Everyone. I am new here and just wanted to share my experience. I initially lodged my 176 visa in 2008. Nothing happened until I applied for a state sponsor and then within about 2 weeks was contacted by CO to submit form 80, medical and police clearance etc. Submitted everything about 2 weeks ago. System shows medical is finalized but still awaiting for visa. The wait is very painful. By the way, I am not from a high risk country and got a SS for Victoria.
Any idea how long is the wait from here?


----------



## gersie

Applied: 31st July 2012
Received acknowledgement letter stating no more documents were required: 3rd August 2012
Recieved all relationship evidence and some ID documents back in the mail as they had been sighted: 7th August 2012


----------



## IMkddj

gersie said:


> Applied: 31st Jult 2012
> Received acknowledgement letter stating no more documents were required from us 3rd Audgust 2012
> Recieved all relationship evidence and some ID documents back in the mail as they had been sighted and were not needed 7th August 2012


Hello Gersie, 
Same thing happened to me. I lodged 820 and 801 Partner Visa on 13th of July 2012 then received some of my documents back on July 19, 2012. The photos, emails, etc., in a big folder without any letter inside. No receipt, I checked my email, nothing at all. So I called the embassy asking them why they returned it. They have no idea. So they called the processing center in Lee Street Sydney. And did a report about it. An hour later, I received the acknowledgement letter and the receipt. And they said they returned it because they don't need it anymore. It's quite a bad service. 
Sent my docu's back without any explanation.


----------



## dreams-n-stars

We crossed the 17-months waiting mark in Brisbane on-shore. I'm going in today to ask what's going on. Back in February we got the advice that it wouldn't take that long anymore, because at that time they were working on 'december 2010' - whilst we applied in february 2011. However, 7 months later again... I'm sick of it. I can't get a proper job, I'm going in!


----------



## bma

blitzu said:


> We applied on shore in Sydney 8th Aug 2011 , 1 day away from 12 months and it is still in processing ( we did forget our Form 80 but got that in a week later so the anniversy date for 12 months could be 15th Aug) , No CO , Apparently there is a backlog they are trying to clear.


Hi Blitzu,

that's quite a long time for Sydney office, I hope you'll get your visa in the following days, fingers crossed.
I assume the medicals and the police check have been done as well, right?

And may I ask, have you been in contact with the immigration office often? Have you called or sent them an e-mail?

We've been waiting for four months and we're thinking of calling the Sydney office, just to remind them our application is decision ready and to ask if they need any additional evidence...

All the best!


----------



## bma

dreams-n-stars said:


> We crossed the 17-months waiting mark in Brisbane on-shore. I'm going in today to ask what's going on. Back in February we got the advice that it wouldn't take that long anymore, because at that time they were working on 'december 2010' - whilst we applied in february 2011. However, 7 months later again... I'm sick of it. I can't get a proper job, I'm going in!


That's ridiculous, 17 months?!?! Good luck!


----------



## koalabear

I have submitted my onshore application on 31st July, then I got the acknowledgement letter and receipt sent to my email 1 day after. Until now I have heard nothing from the immi department for more evidence required or CO assignment etc... What should I do next?


----------



## Gerrywins

Probably just wait a little bit longer or give them a call and ask if the CO has already been assigned.


----------



## Emily88

IMkddj said:


> Hello Gersie,
> Same thing happened to me. I lodged 820 and 801 Partner Visa on 13th of July 2012 then received some of my documents back on July 19, 2012. The photos, emails, etc., in a big folder without any letter inside. No receipt, I checked my email, nothing at all. So I called the embassy asking them why they returned it. They have no idea. So they called the processing center in Lee Street Sydney. And did a report about it. An hour later, I received the acknowledgement letter and the receipt. And they said they returned it because they don't need it anymore. It's quite a bad service.
> Sent my docu's back without any explanation.


I heard a lot of people got document sent back in just few days after lodged in and granted quickly after that , Immi officer did not informed anything too just pick documents up or some got back by mail , i think thats a good sight , you better kept check VEVO regularly and see if your visa info change , Good Luck


----------



## nighstar

chanc9 said:


> applied in Sept 2011 onshore Brisbane office (=_=" already 11 months)
> still waiting





dreams-n-stars said:


> We crossed the 17-months waiting mark in Brisbane on-shore. I'm going in today to ask what's going on. Back in February we got the advice that it wouldn't take that long anymore, because at that time they were working on 'december 2010' - whilst we applied in february 2011. However, 7 months later again... I'm sick of it. I can't get a proper job, I'm going in!


i'm passed the 12 month mark and am also in Brisbane....! if i have to wait 17 months i will march into the Brisbane center with steam coming out of my ears...!! even with my work restrictions lifted, no one wants to hire me either...

really hope you come back with good news, dreams-n-stars....


----------



## richh1833

Has anyone recently in the US received a PMV grant?


----------



## CaliKL

richh1833 said:


> Has anyone recently in the US received a PMV grant?


I wish! Waiting on mine. Lodged at Washington DC


----------



## richh1833

CaliKL said:


> I wish! Waiting on mine. Lodged at Washington DC


Yea, same we lodged it on the 10th of April and medical check on the 8th of June. Nothing yet though haven't even been contacted by a co and we've only received the acknowledgement letter. What's worse is if we don't get by the end of this month they'll have to post it to Vietnam as were leaving the US permanently!


----------



## IMkddj

Emily88 said:


> I heard a lot of people got document sent back in just few days after lodged in and granted quickly after that , Immi officer did not informed anything too just pick documents up or some got back by mail , i think thats a good sight , you better kept check VEVO regularly and see if your visa info change , Good Luck


Hello Emily,
Am I eligible to VEVO coz I lodged onshore?? I never check anything as of now since I applied last July 13.


----------



## Emily88

IMkddj said:


> Hello Emily,
> Am I eligible to VEVO coz I lodged onshore?? I never check anything as of now since I applied last July 13.


Yes its for onshore applicants , i think everyone got the same passwords i wish i could tell you here , you better call immi line and ask for one then check it out


----------



## cdninoz

IMkddj said:


> Hello Emily,
> Am I eligible to VEVO coz I lodged onshore?? I never check anything as of now since I applied last July 13.


What kind of visa did you have before? If you had an electronic one that has a TRN number, you can use that information to check your current status. It will show whatever visa you currently hold regardless of whether the TRN was for the current visa or an older one.

At least that worked for me, I was on a working holiday visa, could check my visa status using the TRN from the WHM visa and now that I'm on a bridging visa it shows that information using the WHM TRN.


----------



## IMkddj

Emily88 said:


> Yes its for onshore applicants , i think everyone got the same passwords i wish i could tell you here , you better call immi line and ask for one then check it out


Thanks Emily.. I'm just waiting for my CO to contact me, I'm so at ease because I'm in Australia and with my partner, which the only thing I want..so didn't pay much attention in visiting Immi website or doing any enquiry. I think I have to!!
Thank you for mentioning about VEVO..


----------



## IMkddj

cdninoz said:


> What kind of visa did you have before? If you had an electronic one that has a TRN number, you can use that information to check your current status. It will show whatever visa you currently hold regardless of whether the TRN was for the current visa or an older one.
> 
> At least that worked for me, I was on a working holiday visa, could check my visa status using the TRN from the WHM visa and now that I'm on a bridging visa it shows that information using the WHM TRN.


Hello Cdninoz,
I was a PMV holder and lodged onshore Temp./Perm. Partner Visa last July 13. Now I'm in Bridging A until a decision has been made to my Partner Visa application. It's not electronic, because I lodged PMV offshore before. Not eligible for onshore before.


----------



## koalabear

I lodged my application onshore in paper and VEVO is mostly for electronic lodgement!


----------



## IMkddj

Emily88 said:


> Yes its for onshore applicants , i think everyone got the same passwords i wish i could tell you here , you better call immi line and ask for one then check it out


Hi Emily,
Called Immi and gave me my password. My visa status still doesn't change. Still its PMV. Doesn't even mention that I'm in BRIDGING visa.. is that normal? Is it only going to change if they already grant the partner visa?

Thank you!!


----------



## krissybaby

*Philippines DIAC*

Processing time for Philippine DIAC : as of 3August processing 1 May applicants for PARTNER VISA 309/300


----------



## koalabear

IMkddj said:


> Hi Emily,
> Called Immi and gave me my password. My visa status still doesn't change. Still its PMV. Doesn't even mention that I'm in BRIDGING visa.. is that normal? Is it only going to change if they already grant the partner visa?
> 
> Thank you!!


So can we get the password for VEVO even though we are on Bridging Visa and still waiting for the decision on the 820 visa?


----------



## IMkddj

koalabear said:


> So can we get the password for VEVO even though we are on Bridging Visa and still waiting for the decision on the 820 visa?


Yes Koala. Just phone them and ask for it. They'll ask you and your partner's details for identity check. Then they'll give you the password. 
EASY


----------



## koalabear

IMkddj said:


> Yes Koala. Just phone them and ask for it. They'll ask you and your partner's details for identity check. Then they'll give you the password.
> EASY


thank you darling. I am calling up there but it took me half an hour to hear only the automatic instructions, operators are all busy! hella!


----------



## dqdq

*Good thread*

this is really good thread. thnks


----------



## IMkddj

koalabear said:


> thank you darling. I am calling up there but it took me half an hour to hear only the automatic instructions, operators are all busy! hella!


You are in Australia, right?? Uhmm strange.. that's too long..


----------



## dreams-n-stars

nighstar said:


> i'm passed the 12 month mark and am also in Brisbane....! if i have to wait 17 months i will march into the Brisbane center with steam coming out of my ears...!! even with my work restrictions lifted, no one wants to hire me either...
> 
> really hope you come back with good news, dreams-n-stars....


Bad news, really. I actually got treated rather poorly. When I asked what was going on, the guy gave me a huge sigh and said that he didn't know. That I should call or ring. And when I asked for the possibility of my work restrictions being removed, I received some rolling of the eyes and more paperwork.

I'm not jumping for joy at the prospect of filling out forms and proving the necessity of me having a job. You know, more bank statements? Statements on my husbands situation? More layers of my life to be shown to everyone there? So that someone is able to judge whether I'm poor enough to work? Then there's the thought: 17 months? It can't be that long anymore, can it be? I'll try emailing again. Last time I did, I received a response that my email address was unknown to the Australian government. Sigh!


----------



## dany

*in australia*

I arrived to australia august 2nd 2012,i m with my love
And her parents,i like Qld and nice weather,,,,,soso happy,its like dream
Wish u good luck for everyone waiting!


----------



## neyo

neyo said:


> My estimates were good.
> I did receive a confirmation email today. I just need to do the biometrics.
> 
> http://www.australiaforum.com/tools/timelines/australia-timelines.html


Biometrics submitted today!


----------



## tokai86

dreams-n-stars said:


> Bad news, really. I actually got treated rather poorly. When I asked what was going on, the guy gave me a huge sigh and said that he didn't know. That I should call or ring. And when I asked for the possibility of my work restrictions being removed, I received some rolling of the eyes and more paperwork.
> 
> I'm not jumping for joy at the prospect of filling out forms and proving the necessity of me having a job. You know, more bank statements? Statements on my husbands situation? More layers of my life to be shown to everyone there? So that someone is able to judge whether I'm poor enough to work? Then there's the thought: 17 months? It can't be that long anymore, can it be? I'll try emailing again. Last time I did, I received a response that my email address was unknown to the Australian government. Sigh!


Sorry to hear your story... I know its annoying,,,, but hope you get a good news soon!, think positive! U wait for 17 months, when they grant you with TR, it meant you onlly 7 months away from your Pr  so keep fighting!


----------



## Miss Swan

nighstar said:


> i'm passed the 12 month mark and am also in Brisbane....! if i have to wait 17 months i will march into the Brisbane center with steam coming out of my ears...!! even with my work restrictions lifted, no one wants to hire me either...


Why wouldn't anyone hire you, nighstar?


----------



## Patriot_In_Oz

Date of application: 10 August 2012

Nationality: American 

Visa type: 820/801 Partner Visa

Offshore/onshore: Onshore - Sydney - In person 

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: Waiting. 

Date visa granted: Waiting.


----------



## Pratty

dany said:


> I arrived to australia august 2nd 2012,i m with my love
> And her parents,i like Qld and nice weather,,,,,soso happy,its like dream
> Wish u good luck for everyone waiting!


Hi Dany ,really happy for you .Enjoy your new life in Australia, and especially living in Qld. All the best


----------



## nighstar

dreams-n-stars said:


> Bad news, really. I actually got treated rather poorly. When I asked what was going on, the guy gave me a huge sigh and said that he didn't know. That I should call or ring. And when I asked for the possibility of my work restrictions being removed, I received some rolling of the eyes and more paperwork.
> 
> I'm not jumping for joy at the prospect of filling out forms and proving the necessity of me having a job. You know, more bank statements? Statements on my husbands situation? More layers of my life to be shown to everyone there? So that someone is able to judge whether I'm poor enough to work? Then there's the thought: 17 months? It can't be that long anymore, can it be? I'll try emailing again. Last time I did, I received a response that my email address was unknown to the Australian government. Sigh!


...that's horrible. :/ i'm sorry that you had to go through that and i know exactly what you mean about applying for work rights. when i lodged my application in person at the Brisbane center the person i lodged with was very encouraging about applying to have the work limitation removed right away, so that's what i did. i agree that it's ridiculous that we should even have to apply for something like that-- ESPECIALLY if the application process is going to take this friggin long....!! but on a positive note i have to say that my application for work rights was approved very quickly (like within a week) and getting the stuff together for it wasn't too hard.... annoying yes, but hard no.

...on the other hand, a year later and i still haven't gotten a job... i gave up looking a long time ago, though.



Miss Swan said:


> Why wouldn't anyone hire you, nighstar?


because hiring me would be a risk for them and most employers aren't willing to take that risk, especially when they could easily hire an Australian to do the same job without any such risk. i may have full work rights and i may be applying to stay in the country permanently, but the fact still remains that my visa could be denied and i could be forced to leave the country at ANY time. employers can't get past that fact....


----------



## bagelbagel81

Date of application: 9 August 2012

Nationality: Canadian

Visa type: 820/801 Partner Visa

Offshore/onshore: Onshore - Sydney 

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: Waiting. 

Date visa granted: Waiting.


----------



## Realman2011

Wish you best of luck.


----------



## dreams-n-stars

tokai86 said:


> Sorry to hear your story... I know its annoying,,,, but hope you get a good news soon!, think positive! U wait for 17 months, when they grant you with TR, it meant you onlly 7 months away from your Pr  so keep fighting!


Is that so? I had no idea that the months on the bridging visa would be subtracted from the two years. If so, then that's quite a positive relief. I must admit that I wasn't looking forward to another revisionary two years. Thanks for the support, hey.



nighstar said:


> ...that's horrible. :/ i'm sorry that you had to go through that and i know exactly what you mean about applying for work rights. when i lodged my application in person at the Brisbane center the person i lodged with was very encouraging about applying to have the work limitation removed right away, so that's what i did. i agree that it's ridiculous that we should even have to apply for something like that-- ESPECIALLY if the application process is going to take this friggin long....!! but on a positive note i have to say that my application for work rights was approved very quickly (like within a week) and getting the stuff together for it wasn't too hard.... annoying yes, but hard no.
> 
> ...on the other hand, a year later and i still haven't gotten a job... i gave up looking a long time ago, though.


Thanks for the support as well, but you're in the same situation. I actually thought that it would make things easier if the six-months restriction was lifted up, but now I realize that it'd be the same problem. Indeed: who wants to hire someone who could be thrown out the next week?

I think I'm just going to sit it out, catch some jobs on gumtree until I'm (hopefully) approved. I'm going to scream if they refuse me at this point. Where are you based in Brisbane, if I may ask?


----------



## traveller527

Date of application: April 4th, 2012 application received, meds, police clearance requested and and payment processed

Nationality: Canadian - boyfriend is Australian

Visa type: 309 Partner Temporary

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Ottawa

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes received on April 30, 2012

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes received approx April 20, 2012

Date CO assigned: Not sure

Date visa granted: Aug 10th, 2012

I guess we sent in all the details to make the decision easy. Aside from the acknowledgment today was the first day I've heard from anyone and it was with my visa grant details!! We are so happy, going to celebrate this weekend and plan to be in Sydney by end of Sept!!

Goodluck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## Pratty

This week I think goes down as possibly the worst week since the beginning of this new financial year for offshore 309 visa grants. I think all 309 applicants have gone to ground , come on guys lets start talking again.

Onshore applicants I also feel for you , employment is the second most important thing for you. You are with your loved ones and that is the most important thing. And you have there support...... 1 week and we start into our 7th month. ,,,,,,,, good luck to us all


----------



## aicirtapennaeban

krissybaby said:


> Congratulations !!  that was quick! pretty good news for everyone here..may I ask if you got some kid together with the application? Or you hubby got previous family? How many years were u guys married? Hope you dont mind me asking, just sorting out their bases for fast approval.


Hi krissybaby so sorry or da late reply been busy here,,im here in autralia alrdy.  and to answer ur questions n ah we dobt have kids as we just married last decmber 2011.we r both single bfre we got married...i think it depends really on the situation of ur application uf its a bit conflict then it will take u a lil long dan usual...hope to hear from u ...


----------



## krissybaby

aicirtapennaeban said:


> Hi krissybaby so sorry or da late reply been busy here,,im here in autralia alrdy.  and to answer ur questions n ah we dobt have kids as we just married last decmber 2011.we r both single bfre we got married...i think it depends really on the situation of ur application uf its a bit conflict then it will take u a lil long dan usual...hope to hear from u ...


hi girl( aicirtapennaeban), thanks for the reply. Really appreciate it!  yeah, as always- its case to case basis...my application was sent last 26June and was acknowledged 29june this year. Hoping for a fast approval also..very frustrating to wait(i know you can relate to what I feel now) ..I emailed the embassy after 28 days and they replied that my application is yet to be allocated with case officer. sigh! Im just worried cause I had my complete medical last year september 30 cause we supposed to apply for PMV. Anyways, help me pray that we will have our positive result very soon.


----------



## aicirtapennaeban

krissybaby said:


> hi girl( aicirtapennaeban), thanks for the reply. Really appreciate it!  yeah, as always- its case to case basis...my application was sent last 26June and was acknowledged 29june this year. Hoping for a fast approval also..very frustrating to wait(i know you can relate to what I feel now) ..I emailed the embassy after 28 days and they replied that my application is yet to be allocated with case officer. sigh! Im just worried cause I had my complete medical last year september 30 cause we supposed to apply for PMV. Anyways, help me pray that we will have our positive result very soon.


Hi der,,,oh i see,,hmmmmm hope ull have ur visa decision bfre ur medical expires,or mebe dey will ask u agen for Another medical,,cos u know wen dey grant u a visa dey based it also on ur medical until wen it is valid..wer in australia will u and ur husband will stay???.


----------



## aicirtapennaeban

krissybaby said:


> hi girl( aicirtapennaeban), thanks for the reply. Really appreciate it!  yeah, as always- its case to case basis...my application was sent last 26June and was acknowledged 29june this year. Hoping for a fast approval also..very frustrating to wait(i know you can relate to what I feel now) ..I emailed the embassy after 28 days and they replied that my application is yet to be allocated with case officer. sigh! Im just worried cause I had my complete medical last year september 30 cause we supposed to apply for PMV. Anyways, help me pray that we will have our positive result very soon.


 I understnd how u feel, and i cud say i been to dat feeling too...hopefully ull have ur visa by sept...dey dont notify u through email anymore,just wait for da courier..hehe cos dats wat happened to me...no email for assigned CO...


----------



## krissybaby

aicirtapennaeban said:


> I understnd how u feel, and i cud say i been to dat feeling too...hopefully ull have ur visa by sept...dey dont notify u through email anymore,just wait for da courier..hehe cos dats wat happened to me...no email for assigned CO...


Hopefully, they wont ask again for another medical cause when they sent me acknowledgement letter-they didnt ask for another medical though. Just being optimistic about everything  Im heading to Tasmania where my hubby is . I sent you message on your profile . Hope to keep in touch!


----------



## nighstar

dreams-n-stars said:


> Thanks for the support as well, but you're in the same situation. I actually thought that it would make things easier if the six-months restriction was lifted up, but now I realize that it'd be the same problem. Indeed: who wants to hire someone who could be thrown out the next week?
> 
> I think I'm just going to sit it out, catch some jobs on gumtree until I'm (hopefully) approved. I'm going to scream if they refuse me at this point. Where are you based in Brisbane, if I may ask?


North Brisbane in Aspley. You?


----------



## dumlette

hello to all! i have been following this forum since we ourselves have applied for offshpre partner visa in manila philippines

Thank God, my hubby's partner visa was granted last friday august 10,2012. our application was received march 8, 2012, so it's 5 months processing time. it was mailed to our house.

we are very fortunate and this is really a blessing. the long wait and the anxieties are over. now it's time to plan for our departure. yes, we'll be leaving together sometime this year.

God bless to you all! just keep the faith 
and we pray for our plans too.


----------



## rachelt

Hi all just a quick question we have been asked to provide further information, the further information indicates to me that our case officer has not read our file in total and isn't accurately up to date regarding the nationality of my partner and the recent change in military services. We have hired an agent and he is mention to be acting on our behalf. Our agents contact has not been regular with us and we have been waiting 10 days for his reply to our email regarding the further information requested by our case officer. I don't have the energy or time at the moment to lodge a complaint re: our agent and aren't even sure if it's possible to do so? My main question is will it be a problem if I contact our case officer regarding the further information because of the lack of contact we are receiving from our agent? Will they be co fussed or will it be encouraged to do so if it can help us to progress through the process faster? Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Sorry for the lengthy story!


----------



## nasdog

Hi guys, this is my timeline, I also have a few questions for all the Americans out there 

*Date of application:* 17 May 2012 lodged in person - Melbourne

*Nationality:* Italian - Partner Australian
*
Visa type:* 820

*Offshore/onshore:* onshore

*Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Not yet, appointment 6 August 2012, results received on 8 August 2012. Yay!
*
Police check submitted (yes/no):* Italian one only, Australian not yet, applied on 7 August 2012, yesterday I got an email saying: "We are pleased to confirm that your National Police Check (NPC) has been completed and your certificate will be dispatched via the next available Australia Post service to your nominated mailing address". Yay!

*Date CO assigned:* 3 August 2012 asking for additional documents:

1) Evidence that you and your sponsor are currently living together in a genuine and ongoing marital/de facto relationship. For your guidance, I have attached Documentary Evidence in Support of Partner Application to this letter which provides guidelines to the types of documents that may be relevant.

2) Original police clearance from USA

I went to the nearest police office here in Melbourne and got my inked fingerprints done on August the 6th 2012, sent the envelope to the States the same day without including the payment (!).

Does anyone know how to pay the fee? On the link I got from the case officer it only says: "If the results are to be sent to an address outside the USA you will need to make arrangements for the return postage of the results".

How am I supposed to pay it? Can it be done once the results are ready? Help, this is killing me 
Is it true that it takes up to 2 months to get the certificate?

*Date visa granted:* Waiting.


----------



## blubb125

We have only just lodged our application, will keep you updated!

*Date of application:* 8/8/2012
*Nationality: *Swiss
*Visa type:* Partner 309 / 100
*Offshore/onshore:* Offshore - London
*Medicals submitted (yes/no):* in progress
*Police check submitted (yes/no):* in progress
*Date CO assigned:* 14/8/2012
*Date visa granted: *waiting


----------



## Pratty

blubb125 said:


> We have only just lodged our application, will keep you updated!
> 
> *Date of application:* 8/8/2012
> *Nationality: *Swiss
> *Visa type:* Partner 309 / 100
> *Offshore/onshore:* Offshore - London
> *Medicals submitted (yes/no):* no
> *Police check submitted (yes/no):* no
> *Date CO assigned:* waiting
> *Date visa granted: *waiting


 Hello and welcome , I hope that the wait is a short one for you . All the best


----------



## neyo

traveller527 said:


> Date of application: April 4th, 2012 application received, meds, police clearance requested and and payment processed
> 
> Nationality: Canadian - boyfriend is Australian
> 
> Visa type: 309 Partner Temporary
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Ottawa
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes received on April 30, 2012
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes received approx April 20, 2012
> 
> Date CO assigned: Not sure
> 
> Date visa granted: Aug 10th, 2012
> 
> I guess we sent in all the details to make the decision easy. Aside from the acknowledgment today was the first day I've heard from anyone and it was with my visa grant details!! We are so happy, going to celebrate this weekend and plan to be in Sydney by end of Sept!!
> 
> Goodluck to everyone still waiting!


Congratulations!


----------



## MRSLAST

Congratulations!! Now you can make the plan!!
Mine was applied in April at Hong Kong hope to receive it soon.
He is in Sydney and I am here, we just married in March...
It's too hard to make any plan at the moment.
Hope we can get it soon!!
Congratulations again!!



dumlette said:


> hello to all! i have been following this forum since we ourselves have applied for offshpre partner visa in manila philippines
> 
> Thank God, my hubby's partner visa was granted last friday august 10,2012. our application was received march 8, 2012, so it's 5 months processing time. it was mailed to our house.
> 
> we are very fortunate and this is really a blessing. the long wait and the anxieties are over. now it's time to plan for our departure. yes, we'll be leaving together sometime this year.
> 
> God bless to you all! just keep the faith
> and we pray for our plans too.


----------



## Mica

My husbund applied for his visa on the 11 July and so far we have been lucky with responses from our cae officer - for some reason we got 2. 
Recently he got asked to send them the poliece clearances in order for the processing to go further. She has told us that they have checked it priliminery...
I was just wondering if anyone new roughly how long the waiting period is from the time you submit the extra information? Once they have everything, do they straight away book a time for an interview, or is there more of the waiting period?
Its only been a month and im alredy inpatient hehehe  i guess i just cant wait for us to finally be together

Good luck with the wait everyone, i know i need it


----------



## MelisUur

Waiting waiting waiting waitinnngggggggg!!
Argh I wish this hole process would hurry up!
Good luck everybody!


----------



## buddhini86

Any update?


----------



## blubb125

Hi

I know we have only just lodged our application but how do I go about sending in further evidence? Finally some documents have arrived that we were waiting for for weeks. 

Thanks


----------



## JEdwards

Hi
Just an update here with my application me and my fiancee is in great relieve last night receiving an email advising us that once my medical is receive my application is to be finalized and that's the only requirements needed. We are in our 5th months of waiting with anxiety. Thanks God it feels better now. Hope to get it soon my visa.

Good luck to all our applications.


----------



## JEdwards

IMkddj said:


> Hello Gersie,
> Same thing happened to me. I lodged 820 and 801 Partner Visa on 13th of July 2012 then received some of my documents back on July 19, 2012. The photos, emails, etc., in a big folder without any letter inside. No receipt, I checked my email, nothing at all. So I called the embassy asking them why they returned it. They have no idea. So they called the processing center in Lee Street Sydney. And did a report about it. An hour later, I received the acknowledgement letter and the receipt. And they said they returned it because they don't need it anymore. It's quite a bad service.
> Sent my docu's back without any explanation.


Hi Imkddj,
Service is not really good. In my case my medical done last April and Sydney office says need further test. Letter had been forwarded to high commission in Singapore but I only new about that further test when I tried to get a tourist visa by end of June. What if I waited patiently for 5-8months average time? Its a tremendous distress and anxiety we had. We write a letter stating our concern through federal member.
And last night its a great great relief that action has been made admitting mistakes. Its just really difficult to bear the consequences of mistakes not done by us.
Good luck for your application wish to go smoothly.


----------



## IMkddj

JEdwards said:


> Hi Imkddj,
> Service is not really good. In my case my medical done last April and Sydney office says need further test. Letter had been forwarded to high commission in Singapore but I only new about that further test when I tried to get a tourist visa by end of June. What if I waited patiently for 5-8months average time? Its a tremendous distress and anxiety we had. We write a letter stating our concern through federal member.
> And last night its a great great relief that action has been made admitting mistakes. Its just really difficult to bear the consequences of mistakes not done by us.
> Good luck for your application wish to go smoothly.


Hello Jedwards,
Thank you. 
Our hands are tied up.. they have all the time in the world. But what can we do, we just have to be patient. 
What visa did you lodged?


----------



## JEdwards

IMkddj said:


> Hello Jedwards,
> Thank you.
> Our hands are tied up.. they have all the time in the world. But what can we do, we just have to be patient.
> What visa did you lodged?


Hi IMkddj.
Yeah your right I really understand that....
I am applying PMV 300 and I am happy now I am getting there


----------



## IMkddj

JEdwards said:


> Hi IMkddj.
> Yeah your right I really understand that....
> I am applying PMV 300 and I am happy now I am getting there


Don't worry, you'll get it.. just smile and relax, that's the best thing we all can do. Hehe )


----------



## Pratty

I have a question, how many of you have had to have formal interviews after the lodgement of your partner applications? Either phone or in person interviews.
Good luck everyone


----------



## kangaro

Pratty said:


> I have a question, how many of you have had to have formal interviews after the lodgement of your partner applications? Either phone or in person interviews.
> Good luck everyone


I'm on 8th month no interview, just waiting waiting waiting.... just have to be patient no other choese. oh btw how about medical crt valied to 12 month? did they grant the visa before expierd or they gonna ask another medical?.... good luck with u too!


----------



## atfuturist

My post is simple and hope encouraging. My wife and I have been married for 4 years, had our 2nd baby in June and my visa was granted in less than 30 days. 

The Key: Follow directions, be honest, do your homework. 

Thank you all for your detailed posts of how to present an offshore 309 Partner visa. I spent hours on this site and it paid off. Thank you AustralianForum.com for providing such a valuable resource. It was a $5000 savings from hiring an attorney. May God bless you and your work. 

My signature outlines the general details of process. Partner 309 visa approved in less than 30 days.


----------



## Atlanta Girl

That's awesome....congrats! And that was very quick...I have to think certain applicants get faster processing times ...in your case, you are married and now have 2 kids....you applied in the US after I did and I'm still waiting on an answer....not married to my partner (de facto) and he and I don't have any children in the mix. 
My thought is they prioritize based on circumstances....which is appropriate....just doesn't make it any less hard for those like me who are still waiting.

Now I'm trying to sort out my options of traveling on a tourist visa while waiting...my partner has a significant birthday early October and it's increasingly difficult for both of us to be apart on major occasions....actually just hard missing out on doing day to day life together as well.

Thanks for your post...and I second your statements about this site and everyone who has provided feedback - it has proved to be an invaluable tool for this whole process!

All the best to you and your family!



atfuturist said:


> My post is simple and hope encouraging. My wife and I have been married for 4 years, had our 2nd baby in June and my visa was granted in less than 30 days.
> 
> The Key: Follow directions, be honest, do your homework.
> 
> Thank you all for your detailed posts of how to present an offshore 309 Partner visa. I spent hours on this site and it paid off. Thank you AustralianForum.com for providing such a valuable resource. It was a $5000 savings from hiring an attorney. May God bless you and your work.
> 
> My signature outlines the general details of process. Partner 309 visa approved in less than 30 days.


----------



## writerbrisbane

anandp9 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My wife and I have been married since 2009. She was on a tourist visa soon after we married as I was not a permanent resident yet. She later moved on to her student visa and now I am a resident and she has finally applied for her spouse visa onshore on April 2012. And now we got a letter saying that she has been allocated a case officer. They have asked for evidence showing that we were living together currently during her provisional visa or evidence showing we were together since my wife arrived in Australia in 2009, to obtain the permanent visa without the waiting period. Meanwhile in March this year, at the request of my case officer, for my residency, I was asked to submit all of my wife's documents including her medicals!
> 
> Now my query is:
> 
> 1: What do they mean by evidence we were together in Australia? Is a rental agreement and utility bill enough?
> 
> 2: Also, will she have to redo her medicals and police clearance?
> 
> 3: Can someone please shed some light on what the case officer means by, "to obtain the permanent visa without the waiting period"??
> 
> Appreciate your help on this, thanks.


"to obtain the permanent visa without the waiting period" means, she will be avoiding the waiting time for PR (which is 2 years from the date of the application) and as soon as you submitted the documents that were asked, she will be granted PR. I am so glad to hear that because I have a similar situation which means, I may get PR instead of TR due to having a relationship more than 3 years.


----------



## writerbrisbane

nighstar said:


> Today is the 1 year mark since I submitted my Partner Visa Subclass 820/801 application in person in Brisbane and I have yet to hear a single word from Immi... No CO, no nothing. :/ At this point I am very unhappy as it feels like my hands are tied and my life is in limbo. Even though I was granted working rights over a year ago I have long since given up on trying to find a job... No one seems to want to hire someone who doesn't even hold a proper visa.
> 
> sigh...


Do not worry, I have the same situation. I applied onshore in Brisbane, too.My application anniversary is in 2 weeks and still heard nothing. I called the immigration office and was told to call and remind at the anniversary. I think you should call and remind them. It may work! Please let me know whether it works or not so I know whether to grow hope for the anniversary or not. Cheers


----------



## Bongo

Pratty said:


> I have a question, how many of you have had to have formal interviews after the lodgement of your partner applications? Either phone or in person interviews.
> Good luck everyone


I didnt have an interviews at all. Got the 309 visa after 3 months of wait in May 2012.


----------



## Pratty

Bongo said:


> I didnt have an interviews at all. Got the 309 visa after 3 months of wait in May 2012.


Thanks for your reply, well done. Great news that it was done so quickly. I think that Sweden is not on the high risk list of countries,,,, I could be wrong. I am just having a look at the discrimination shown between certain applicants and countries.

Still it won't matter to DIAC they rule the roost,,,lol
Congrats again


----------



## Neets

Hi All - seeing a few of the posts about people who applied onshore in Brisbane, it's getting me a little concerned that the processing times are so long - the last couple of posts seem to suggest the full 12 months. Has someone out there had a positive , quick and and recent experience with their 820/821 visa when they have applied onshore in Brisbane??

Many thanks!


----------



## writerbrisbane

Neets said:


> Hi All - seeing a few of the posts about people who applied onshore in Brisbane, it's getting me a little concerned that the processing times are so long - the last couple of posts seem to suggest the full 12 months. Has someone out there had a positive , quick and and recent experience with their 820/821 visa when they have applied onshore in Brisbane??
> 
> Many thanks!


I think there is not. In fact, there was another message earlier and he said he has been waiting for nearly two years and not even CO assigned, yet. ( Brisbane seems the slowest in terms of processing times. One of my couple friend are going to apply for defacto as well and they have been advised by their lawyer not to submit the application to Brisbane office due to long processing times.

Cheers


----------



## Atlanta Girl

Pratty said:


> Thanks for your reply, well done. Great news that it was done so quickly. I think that Sweden is not on the high risk list of countries,,,, I could be wrong. I am just having a look at the discrimination shown between certain applicants and countries.
> 
> Still it won't matter to DIAC they rule the roost,,,lol
> Congrats again


Lol....good ol DIAC. 

Well..the US is not a high risk country either...but I still don't think mine will be approved any faster than what the average seems to be across the board here...5 months. I'm hoping I'm wrong - but I would just rather keep expectations low rather than be disappointed. And definitely hoping it's not 12 months!!! 

I just posted a reply to someone who applied here in Washington late July and got the visa on Aug 15th....that quick. I lodged on May 24th and have heard nothing. 
This other person is married to their partner for 4 years now and just had a 2nd baby -- so I definitely think circumstances are factored into processing times.


----------



## allatiteh2012

I apply for tourist visa in last month,but they didn't grant it and they said "you want to visit your husband not visit Australia,we sorry!"...do it make difficult for grant my visa 309?


----------



## Adventuress

allatiteh2012 said:


> I apply for tourist visa in last month,but they didn't grant it and they said "you want to visit your husband not visit Australia,we sorry!"...do it make difficult for grant my visa 309?


I don't think this will make any difference to your 309 application. But it does make me extremely angry, as the tourist visa is clearly not only to "visit Australia" but also to visit family and friends in Australia. And case officers are allowed to grant tourist visas to people to visit their partner while they are waiting for their partner visa to be approved - this is written in the guidelines for case officers, and they are encouraged to take a "fair and reasonable approach". This whole process is becoming ridiculous, especially with these increasingly long waiting times - preventing people from seeing their closest family (husband or wife) for up to a year (in the case of high risk countries) is simply inhumane, and is certainly, absolutely not in any way "fair" or "reasonable".


----------



## Pratty

allatiteh2012 said:


> I apply for tourist visa in last month,but they didn't grant it and they said "you want to visit your husband not visit Australia,we sorry!"...do it make difficult for grant my visa 309?


Hello, it is very frustrating for you at this time. They dont need to be sorry(DIAC),,, they need to be responsible and compassionate. I am sick to death of there condescending ways and ideals. There guidelines clearly state that visiting family is a legitimate reason for applying for a Tourist visa,,,,hang in there.

I like most people here are in the same situation we miss our loved ones so much. Our visa's will come and this experience will soon be forgotten. Take care and all the best


----------



## amr_abd_elraouf

guy i am soo disappointed as my got my visa refusal . the case officer was really unfair to me . first she gave me a date for face to face interview in the immigration and i agreed to go then suddenly she called me two days earlier than the date she assigned me and she said she has urgent interview which she put instead of me . then she forced to make it through the phone i still agreed . i was okey in the interview . but she ignored all my evidences and my gf evidences and she said we r not genuine . she said in the refusal that while she interviewing me on the phone she hear papers beside me . and she claimed i was not confident . she told also that me and my gf stayed in the same hotel in uae which is not allowed . so she refused my application . how come not allowed i dnt know . every one is doing that here . i am so low . i don't know if i have another options to follow now . i don't want to appeal because it would take years to be approved like 4 years . i dnt know what to do i feel so sorry . i been with my gf for more than three year and half . then now we r considered as not genuine relation (


----------



## IMkddj

amr_abd_elraouf said:


> guy i am soo disappointed as my got my visa refusal . the case officer was really unfair to me . first she gave me a date for face to face interview in the immigration and i agreed to go then suddenly she called me two days earlier than the date she assigned me and she said she has urgent interview which she put instead of me . then she forced to make it through the phone i still agreed . i was okey in the interview . but she ignored all my evidences and my gf evidences and she said we r not genuine . she said in the refusal that while she interviewing me on the phone she hear papers beside me . and she claimed i was not confident . she told also that me and my gf stayed in the same hotel in uae which is not allowed . so she refused my application . how come not allowed i dnt know . every one is doing that here . i am so low . i don't know if i have another options to follow now . i don't want to appeal because it would take years to be approved like 4 years . i dnt know what to do i feel so sorry . i been with my gf for more than three year and half . then now we r considered as not genuine relation (


Hello Amr,
Sorry.. 
What is this visa? 
I feel bad for you. Call the immigration and tell them what happened.


----------



## Adventuress

amr_abd_elraouf said:


> guy i am soo disappointed as my got my visa refusal . the case officer was really unfair to me . first she gave me a date for face to face interview in the immigration and i agreed to go then suddenly she called me two days earlier than the date she assigned me and she said she has urgent interview which she put instead of me . then she forced to make it through the phone i still agreed . i was okey in the interview . but she ignored all my evidences and my gf evidences and she said we r not genuine . she said in the refusal that while she interviewing me on the phone she hear papers beside me . and she claimed i was not confident . she told also that me and my gf stayed in the same hotel in uae which is not allowed . so she refused my application . how come not allowed i dnt know . every one is doing that here . i am so low . i don't know if i have another options to follow now . i don't want to appeal because it would take years to be approved like 4 years . i dnt know what to do i feel so sorry . i been with my gf for more than three year and half . then now we r considered as not genuine relation (


Hi Amr,

You really need to complain to Immigration - talk to your girlfriend and together formulate a coherent, comprehensive and formal complaint to send using this contact form. Or, your girlfriend can contact them on the phone if she is in Australia by calling 133 177.

The reasons the case officer gave you for judging your relationship as not genuine are not valid reasons for refusal of the visa. The fact that you shared a hotel room in the Emirates despite it not being allowed has absolutely nothing to do with the genuineness of your relationship. Indeed, the fact that you guys essentially broke the rules in order to be together should be in your favour. In any case, Immigration must and does understand that some countries do not allow cohabitation between unmarried couples. This is clear from information given officially by them.

It seems as though the CO was clutching at straws for a reason to refuse your application. This sort of treatment is ridiculous and inhumane, and actually there have been a lot of similar stories coming from the Egyptian embassy regarding partner visas. This embassy must be put into line, and the only way to do this is to make a formal complaint and see it through the end.

The appeal won't necessarily take 4 years - you might have to wait a minimum of 8 months to get into the court, and then if the court approves it it will take some more time to be sent back to the embassy and for them to look through your evidence again. But all in all it won't take 4 years. This is your only chance, and even if you have to wait, if your evidence is all there then there's probably a good chance that it will be granted after the appeal.

But definitely make that complaint - they should not be allowed to get away with being so unfair.


----------



## kissxun

Thanks everyone for all the tips from this forum.
And my partner was finally granted the visa last month.
PARTNER (PROVISIONAL) (Class UF) 
PARTNER (PROVISIONAL) (Subclass 309)

The timeline was :
2012- Mar 14th, Submitted in Tokyo 
( Medical examination was done on following Monday in Tokyo, and result was sent to IMMI electorally )

2012- April ,told by email that application was transferred to Visa Office of the Australian Embassy in Seoul , while we checked something else.
(No PR was handle by Tokyo office any more from 2011)

2012 - May 28th, Case office from Seoul to ask us for Japanese Police Certificate 
to sent
2012 - May 30, Japanese Police Certificate sent via EMS to Seoul 
(we arranged the police certificate case office even asked)
2012 - July 6, Visa granted ! 


Good luck for everyone~ 
We gain benifit for all those tips on how to prepare the paper works.
And the time of ur relationship won't be a matter, just the detail of doc to prove genuine relation will be fine.


----------



## Pratty

amr_abd_elraouf said:


> guy i am soo disappointed as my got my visa refusal . the case officer was really unfair to me . first she gave me a date for face to face interview in the immigration and i agreed to go then suddenly she called me two days earlier than the date she assigned me and she said she has urgent interview which she put instead of me . then she forced to make it through the phone i still agreed . i was okey in the interview . but she ignored all my evidences and my gf evidences and she said we r not genuine . she said in the refusal that while she interviewing me on the phone she hear papers beside me . and she claimed i was not confident . she told also that me and my gf stayed in the same hotel in uae which is not allowed . so she refused my application . how come not allowed i dnt know . every one is doing that here . i am so low . i don't know if i have another options to follow now . i don't want to appeal because it would take years to be approved like 4 years . i dnt know what to do i feel so sorry . i been with my gf for more than three year and half . then now we r considered as not genuine relation (


Hi Amr,

Firstly, I am sorry to hear of the refusal of your visa. I agree with Adventuress complain immediately,do it without delay. A decision based on whether your partner stayed with you in the same hotel is not reason enough, the CO surely cannot decide your future because of his or her religious beliefs,,,,,, 

Please, formulate a serious complaint with your partner and get stuck into them. I wish you all the best, and remember we are all here to give you moral support. Good luck.


----------



## allatiteh2012

kissxun said:


> Thanks everyone for all the tips from this forum.
> And my partner was finally granted the visa last month.
> PARTNER (PROVISIONAL) (Class UF)
> PARTNER (PROVISIONAL) (Subclass 309)
> 
> The timeline was :
> 2012- Mar 14th, Submitted in Tokyo
> ( Medical examination was done on following Monday in Tokyo, and result was sent to IMMI electorally )
> 
> 2012- April ,told by email that application was transferred to Visa Office of the Australian Embassy in Seoul , while we checked something else.
> (No PR was handle by Tokyo office any more from 2011)
> 
> 2012 - May 28th, Case office from Seoul to ask us for Japanese Police Certificate
> to sent
> 2012 - May 30, Japanese Police Certificate sent via EMS to Seoul
> (we arranged the police certificate case office even asked)
> 2012 - July 6, Visa granted !
> 
> Good luck for everyone~
> We gain benifit for all those tips on how to prepare the paper works.
> And the time of ur relationship won't be a matter, just the detail of doc to prove genuine relation will be fine.


congratulation...good luck...and with the best wishes for u


----------



## amr_abd_elraouf

one thing more i think it is ridiculous also that she said she heard some papers beside me that made her refuse me as well . 
i will discuss with my agent in Australia about making complaint 
thnx guys for ur support 
appreciate it


----------



## amr_abd_elraouf

one thing more i think it is ridiculous also that she said she heard some papers beside me that made her refuse me as well . 
i will discuss with my agent in Australia about making complaint 
thnx guys for ur support 
appreciate it


----------



## amr_abd_elraouf

i applied for my visa in uae not in egypt . does my nationality has something to do about it ?


----------



## Savalya

Date of application: 18/7/2012

Nationality: Husband Iranian I'm Australian

Visa type: 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore in person in Tehran 

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes The DRS sent them through

Police check submitted (yes/no): Lodged on the day of the application 

Date CO assigned: yes 18/7/2012

Date visa granted: waiting 

It's been a month but I'm going crazy skype and phone calls is not the same I really hope he gets here soon it gives me great hope when I read all this cases I hope the next time I write here it's good news I know how hard it is hang in there guys good luck to you all!!!

Btw: does anyone know what the processing time is in Iran the CO said it depends on how many other cases are before mine it's basically like a queue the way she said it...


----------



## Pratty

[

QUOTE=Savalya;62026]Date of application: 18/7/2012

Nationality: Husband Iranian I'm Australian

Visa type: 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore in person in Tehran

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes The DRS sent them through

Police check submitted (yes/no): Lodged on the day of the application

Date CO assigned: yes 18/7/2012

Date visa granted: waiting 

It's been a month but I'm going crazy skype and phone calls is not the same I really hope he gets here soon it gives me great hope when I read all this cases I hope the next time I write here it's good news I know how hard it is hang in there guys good luck to you all!!!

Btw: does anyone know what the processing time is in Iran the CO said it depends on how many other cases are before mine it's basically like a queue the way she said it...[/QUOTE]

Hello and welcome, the waiting will seem to drive you crazy. I find great comfort coming here and seeing what is going on. The worst time for me is around 10.30 at night Perth time, that is when the embassy in Belgrade closes and we have heard nothing.

I call my wife twice a day,,, thank goodness for cheap call rates. All the best and good luck


----------



## DaniCrawf

*Applying for Spouse Visa in London*

Woohoo- thought I'd spread my joy! My husband (British) has just lodged his paperwork for Visa 309/100 after months of collecting bits and pieces  
Sadly I rather enjoyed collating the evidence and enjoy filling in forms and feel a little lost without my 'project'  
May the waiting game begin! Hoping to be approved quickly so we can give 3 months notice at work and be in Oz for April 2013. We've been together 7 years, married for 4.5years and we have 2 children. 
I have been closely monitoring this forum for months - thanks for all advice!


----------



## DaniCrawf

*My timeline!*

Date of application: 17th August 2012

Nationality: Husband (British) + Me (Australian) - Lodged in London

Visa type: De facto 309/100

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No - asked to wait

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application

Date CO assigned:

Date visa granted:


----------



## Savalya

Yea I def agree this site has put my mind at ease the person who has created this has done a wonderful job, because this is such a painful process u need all the information u get.


----------



## allatiteh2012

Pratty said:


> [
> 
> QUOTE=Savalya;62026]Date of application: 18/7/2012
> 
> Nationality: Husband Iranian I'm Australian
> 
> Visa type: 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore in person in Tehran
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes The DRS sent them through
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Lodged on the day of the application
> 
> Date CO assigned: yes 18/7/2012
> 
> Date visa granted: waiting
> 
> It's been a month but I'm going crazy skype and phone calls is not the same I really hope he gets here soon it gives me great hope when I read all this cases I hope the next time I write here it's good news I know how hard it is hang in there guys good luck to you all!!!
> 
> Btw: does anyone know what the processing time is in Iran the CO said it depends on how many other cases are before mine it's basically like a queue the way she said it...


Darling i'm Iranian and catch you,because my husband lives in Australia and i'm in Iran... i miss he...i'm waiting for my visa...I apply for visa in 3 months ago,and still i'm waiting..Our friends said visa mybe grant in 4 months...


----------



## nighstar

writerbrisbane said:


> Do not worry, I have the same situation. I applied onshore in Brisbane, too.My application anniversary is in 2 weeks and still heard nothing. I called the immigration office and was told to call and remind at the anniversary. I think you should call and remind them. It may work! Please let me know whether it works or not so I know whether to grow hope for the anniversary or not. Cheers


Hi. 

I'm now nearing month 13.  I will call Immi as you have suggested, but sadly I don't expect to hear anything but the generic reply about waiting.  I will let you know how it goes, though. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Savalya

Hi allatiteh2012

It's great to hear there is another Iranian on here I really hope to god it's true and they do grant it in 4 months because that gives me so much more hope......did u and ur husband lodge the applications personally at the embassy? 

please keep me updated on the status of your visa allatiteh2012 I would love to know how you go with it.


----------



## Savalya

allatiteh2012 said:


> Darling i'm Iranian and catch you,because my husband lives in Australia and i'm in Iran... i miss he...i'm waiting for my visa...I apply for visa in 3 months ago,and still i'm waiting..Our friends said visa mybe grant in 4 months...


Hi allatiteh2012

It's great to hear there is another Iranian on here I really hope to god it's true and they do grant it in 4 months because that gives me so much more hope......did u and ur husband lodge the applications personally at the embassy?

please keep me updated on the status of your visa allatiteh2012 I would love to know how you go with it.


----------



## allatiteh2012

Savalya said:


> Hi allatiteh2012
> 
> It's great to hear there is another Iranian on here I really hope to god it's true and they do grant it in 4 months because that gives me so much more hope......did u and ur husband lodge the applications personally at the embassy?
> 
> please keep me updated on the status of your visa allatiteh2012 I would love to know how you go with it.


yes,we lodge this application without agent...sure darling i will tell you about this process...don't worry and take care...


----------



## Savalya

allatiteh2012 said:


> yes,we lodge this application without agent...sure darling i will tell you about this process...don't worry and take care...


Thank you so much I wish you the best of luck to u and ur husband


----------



## Savalya

Savalya said:


> Date of application: 18/7/2012
> 
> Nationality: Husband Iranian I'm Australian
> 
> Visa type: 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore in person in Tehran
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes The DRS sent them through
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Lodged on the day of the application
> 
> Date CO assigned: yes 18/7/2012
> 
> Date visa granted: waiting
> 
> It's been a month but I'm going crazy skype and phone calls is not the same I really hope he gets here soon it gives me great hope when I read all this cases I hope the next time I write here it's good news I know how hard it is hang in there guys good luck to you all!!!
> 
> Btw: does anyone know what the processing time is in Iran the CO said it depends on how many other cases are before mine it's basically like a queue the way she said it...


Can someone please clear this up for me I heard today from a family friend that once a visa is granted another fee of $2000 applies is that true? coz we have already paid the $2000 to lodge the application but apparently there is another $2000 on top of that..


----------



## krissybaby

I think what your friend referring to is for fiancee visa. . Aftr the wedding the applicant has to apply onshore for temporary resident visa and cost another 2000$..


----------



## tokai86

OMG!!! Im so happy and shaking in the class now!!!! I received an email today, I been allocated a case officer this afternoon and an hour after that my visa been granted!!

Thank you so much for u guys in this forum, I learnt alot when I prepare my application from you guys experiences...
WIll post my timeline soon, I can not wait to get home show to my partner!!!


----------



## Neets

tokai86 said:


> OMG!!! Im so happy and shaking in the class now!!!! I received an email today, I been allocated a case officer this afternoon and an hour after that my visa been granted!!
> 
> Thank you so much for u guys in this forum, I learnt alot when I prepare my application from you guys experiences...
> WIll post my timeline soon, I can not wait to get home show to my partner!!!


Hi Tokai! That's great news - which city did you apply from?


----------



## tokai86

Neets said:


> Hi Tokai! That's great news - which city did you apply from?


Thank you... I applied in Sydney..
just updated my visa timeline.. hope u can see it below...


----------



## bma

tokai86 said:


> OMG!!! Im so happy and shaking in the class now!!!! I received an email today, I been allocated a case officer this afternoon and an hour after that my visa been granted!!
> 
> Thank you so much for u guys in this forum, I learnt alot when I prepare my application from you guys experiences...
> WIll post my timeline soon, I can not wait to get home show to my partner!!!


Great news, congratulations!!!


----------



## Neets

GermanInBrissie said:


> Visa granted today!!! Just happened to check VEVO and it says I'm a permanent resident (801) Didn't get an email yet so still can't believe it but I checked multiple times  And only 7 weeks!
> 
> Thanks to all of you in this forum you have helped me so much with the preparation! If any of you want to ask me something feel free
> PS: I send them an email a few days ago asking if they needed more info as I thought my app was decision-ready (just to make them look at it- and they did!) So a tip for you waiting - if you have submitted everything just remind them it might really speed things up!


Hi GermanInBrissy - Just curious, if you applied for your visa on shore in person, how did you get TRN number to check VEVO?We applied in person but haven't got a TRN number...


----------



## bma

Neets said:


> Hi GermanInBrissy - Just curious, if you applied for your visa on shore in person, how did you get TRN number to check VEVO?We applied in person but haven't got a TRN number...


Here it's explained how to obtain a password for VEVO... Visa Entitlement Verification Online for eVisa Holders


----------



## Pratty

tokai86 said:


> OMG!!! Im so happy and shaking in the class now!!!! I received an email today, I been allocated a case officer this afternoon and an hour after that my visa been granted!!
> 
> Thank you so much for u guys in this forum, I learnt alot when I prepare my application from you guys experiences...
> WIll post my timeline soon, I can not wait to get home show to my partner!!!


Great news , congratulations


----------



## nighstar

writerbrisbane said:


> Do not worry, I have the same situation. I applied onshore in Brisbane, too.My application anniversary is in 2 weeks and still heard nothing. I called the immigration office and was told to call and remind at the anniversary. I think you should call and remind them. It may work! Please let me know whether it works or not so I know whether to grow hope for the anniversary or not. Cheers


Just to let you (and everyone else) know, I did call Immi today without much success. After being on hold for 35 minutes (!!!!!) all the lady could tell me was that it "looks like" my application was being processed as normal and that there may be a an unusually high backlog of applications where I applied. She offered to contact the Brisbane processing center and let them know that I would like an update on the status of my application, which I requested that she do. We'll see how that goes.... Not going to hold my breath, though.

Sigh.


----------



## Savalya

krissybaby said:


> I think what your friend referring to is for fiancee visa. . Aftr the wedding the applicant has to apply onshore for temporary resident visa and cost another 2000$..


Thanks Krissybaby I hope so coz that's another cost that I don't need right now


----------



## Savalya

tokai86 said:


> OMG!!! Im so happy and shaking in the class now!!!! I received an email today, I been allocated a case officer this afternoon and an hour after that my visa been granted!!
> 
> Thank you so much for u guys in this forum, I learnt alot when I prepare my application from you guys experiences...
> WIll post my timeline soon, I can not wait to get home show to my partner!!!


Congratulations all the best


----------



## Neets

nighstar said:


> Just to let you (and everyone else) know, I did call Immi today without much success. After being on hold for 35 minutes (!!!!!) all the lady could tell me was that it "looks like" my application was being processed as normal and that there may be a an unusually high backlog of applications where I applied. She offered to contact the Brisbane processing center and let them know that I would like an update on the status of my application, which I requested that she do. We'll see how that goes.... Not going to hold my breath, though.
> 
> Sigh.


Oh no! Sorry to hear. This does not bode well for anyone else who applied onshore in Brisbane although I did read a post of someone applying in Feb/March this year in Brisbane and getting their visa in 7 weeks. We're on our 7th week and I don't think we're going to be that lucky


----------



## JEdwards

IMkddj said:


> Don't worry, you'll get it.. just smile and relax, that's the best thing we all can do. Hehe )


Thanks IMkddj 
Wish wont be a long wait for you.
Good luck!


----------



## tokai86

Date of application: 21 June 2012

Nationality: Indonesian

Visa type: Partner (Temporary)

Offshore/onshore: Onshore (820) - Sydney

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes with the application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - Indonesian and Australian with the application

Date CO assigned: 20 August 2012

Date visa granted: 20 August 2012

Hi, guys just updated my visa timeline, hope it does help someone out there...
abit of information or tips, I lodged my application in person at syd office on 21 June 2012.. got my acknowledge letter on 25 June 2012.. since then didnt hear anything from immigration.. after 7weeks I tried to call them to find out a progress of my visa... I told them that I had lodged a complete or decisions ready application follow all written on the booklet, a guy over the phone asked me Did I marked my application with decision ready? I said NO, I didnt.. and He said He will put a note on the system if that I believed my application is decisions ready application. so Maybe for someone that about to lodge their application may put some note if your belive that your application is decision ready application or for someone that still waiting, may try to call them if you believe that your application is complete decision ready application..
after I called them less than 2 weeks, I got my visa granted..


I really wanna thank to everyone in this forum, with all u guys post I helped me alot when I prepared my application. also dont forget to read the partner booklet visa!! it a must!! honest and try to lodge a complete application if you lodge onshore!!

happy to helps or share my experience if anyone want to know more..

another 2 years to go for me to get a Permanent Visa, but Im so happy with my Temporary one... at least I dont have to worry for an answer...

good luck for anyone out there that still waiting!! good news will come


----------



## Prometheus77

*Visa timeline*

Date of application: 21/08/12

Nationality:Romanian

Visa type: Partner temporary 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore in Belgrade

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes. Romanian and Australian

Date CO assigned: waiting

Date visa granted: waiting

Hi guys,

This is my timeline.Waiting game begins now


----------



## MarcusAurelius

nighstar said:


> Just to let you (and everyone else) know, I did call Immi today without much success. After being on hold for 35 minutes (!!!!!) all the lady could tell me was that it "looks like" my application was being processed as normal and that there may be a an unusually high backlog of applications where I applied. She offered to contact the Brisbane processing center and let them know that I would like an update on the status of my application, which I requested that she do. We'll see how that goes.... Not going to hold my breath, though.
> 
> Sigh.


Hey Nighstar,

I also applied for my partner visa on the last day of my WHV at the Sydney office. I haven't heard anything either since then.

It am worried about cutting it so close and it could be interesting to see how you go as we are in much the same boat! On the recommendation of the phone staff at DIAC, I didn't do my medicals yet.

Anxiously waiting


----------



## happyheros

First of all, congratulations to tokai86 and thank you very much for your contribution to the forum. 

Secondly, I followed your advice and called DIAC on 131881 and selected the option to speak with an operator. I was very fortunately to speak with Denise after on hold for about 15 minutes, after the security questions check (you need to provide your client ID and your DOB, address etc), I advised Denise I have lodged a decision ready application. 

She asked if I have put this with the application, I said no and she said I needed to do this at time of submitting the application. I asked if she could please put a note on the system to say the applicant called and believed his application is decision ready. She asked if I have supplied all the necessary documents, I said yes. She then put me on hold to advise she will do it for me. 

After on hold for about 7 minutes, she came back to ask for my email address and I gave it to her. She put me on hold again for about 3 minutes then came back to advise she has sent my request to the processing team 

Now fingers crossed if my application can be processed faster (I applied on 08/06/2012 for Sub class 820 visa in person at the Sydney office)


----------



## tokai86

happyheros said:


> First of all, congratulations to tokai86 and thank you very much for your contribution to the forum.
> 
> Secondly, I followed your advice and called DIAC on 131881 and selected the option to speak with an operator. I was very fortunately to speak with Denise after on hold for about 15 minutes, after the security questions check (you need to provide your client ID and your DOB, address etc), I advised Denise I have lodged a decision ready application.
> 
> She asked if I have put this with the application, I said no and she said I needed to do this at time of submitting the application. I asked if she could please put a note on the system to say the applicant called and believed his application is decision ready. She asked if I have supplied all the necessary documents, I said yes. She then put me on hold to advise she will do it for me.
> 
> After on hold for about 7 minutes, she came back to ask for my email address and I gave it to her. She put me on hold again for about 3 minutes then came back to advise she has sent my request to the processing team
> 
> Now fingers crossed if my application can be processed faster (I applied on 08/06/2012 for Sub class 820 visa in person at the Sydney office)


Well done and good luck for you happyheros,
It is very true all process u mentioned above..

I lodged my application on 22/06/2012 for subclass 820 in persin at the syd office..

Well now see what happen... Hope it does help for you!


----------



## Pratty

Prometheus77 said:


> Date of application: 21/08/12
> 
> Nationality:Romanian
> 
> Visa type: Partner temporary 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore in Belgrade
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes. Romanian and Australian
> 
> Date CO assigned: waiting
> 
> Date visa granted: waiting
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> This is my timeline.Waiting game begins now


Well done, half the battle over. We are in limbo, could be any day or month( hope not) ,,,, who knows. Good luck


----------



## bma

happyheros said:


> First of all, congratulations to tokai86 and thank you very much for your contribution to the forum.
> 
> Secondly, I followed your advice and called DIAC on 131881 and selected the option to speak with an operator. I was very fortunately to speak with Denise after on hold for about 15 minutes, after the security questions check (you need to provide your client ID and your DOB, address etc), I advised Denise I have lodged a decision ready application.
> 
> She asked if I have put this with the application, I said no and she said I needed to do this at time of submitting the application. I asked if she could please put a note on the system to say the applicant called and believed his application is decision ready. She asked if I have supplied all the necessary documents, I said yes. She then put me on hold to advise she will do it for me.
> 
> After on hold for about 7 minutes, she came back to ask for my email address and I gave it to her. She put me on hold again for about 3 minutes then came back to advise she has sent my request to the processing team
> 
> Now fingers crossed if my application can be processed faster (I applied on 08/06/2012 for Sub class 820 visa in person at the Sydney office)


Thanks for sharing this on the forum, our experience was something else completely, the officer we spoke to didn't want to put any note on the system... We're definitely calling again...

Good luck!


----------



## nasdog

nasdog said:


> Hi guys, this is my timeline, I also have a few questions for all the Americans out there
> 
> ...
> 
> 2) Original police clearance from USA
> 
> I went to the nearest police office here in Melbourne and got my inked fingerprints done on August the 6th 2012, sent the envelope to the States the same day without including the payment (!).
> 
> Does anyone know how to pay the fee? On the link I got from the case officer it only says: "If the results are to be sent to an address outside the USA you will need to make arrangements for the return postage of the results".
> 
> How am I supposed to pay it? Can it be done once the results are ready? Help, this is killing me
> Is it true that it takes up to 2 months to get the certificate?


Uhm, any idea? :/


----------



## lemon

[removedxx]


----------



## nighstar

nasdog said:


> Uhm, any idea? :/


Sorry, meant to reply to this sooner.

I don't know what the current turn around time for FBI checks is, but 2 months sounds about right. About how to pay when the app has already been sent, I don't know. The only thing that I can think of is to print and fill out the credit card payment form and mail it to:

FBI CJIS Division - Record Request
1000 Custer Hollow Road
Clarksburg, WV 26306

In the FAQ it says to send changes to one's mailing address there if an FBI check has already been sent, so I guess late payment could be sent there too? Just be sure to include a clear letter with your full name, date of birth, etc (basically all of the info required on the fingerprint card) so that they can easily link your payment to your application.

You could also just call and see what they say you should do, but I can't find a phone number anywhere on the website....


----------



## Prometheus77

Thanks Pratty. I hope your wife will get the visa soon


----------



## lemon

I called immigration today to try and get our application processed as "decision ready"
The nice man on the phone said he will note it in the system, but its still up to the office to act on it as decision ready..

Has other people who successfully move their application as decison ready, got it somehow done straight away?


----------



## happyheros

I don't think you can get it done straight away even if your applicaion is decision ready, if you mean you can get approval over the phone when you called DIAC to advise them your application is decision ready

As per tokai86 who called DIAC and advised his/her application is decision ready and he/she got approval less than 2 weeks after the phone call which is super fast in my opinion


----------



## lemon

yes I understand its not about the approval 
(sorry I dont know how the Visa processing works) 
In my mind they grab our application and put it in the "decision ready" pile to be processed instead of with the others..


----------



## happyheros

I would incline to agree with you as they should process all the decision ready application as priority as these applcations can be approval rather quickly


----------



## lemon

just hope my application is in the decision ready pile now.. and that note in system was not in vein...
*fingers crossed*


----------



## sumantaghosh

Still waiting.. no communication. not a single mail after they received my medicals. No reply to any further mails... its like waiting for someone in utter darkness.. hell..


----------



## tokai86

I think somehow it depends on our luck and how you present your application aswell. Im sure we are not the only one that submit our application with decision ready. So many people that use migration agent would hav a better application then us that prepare our self( I think). What I did with my application was, I try to present it in a uniq way n try to attract people eyes n attention. Im not sure how the imigration process. But I just so happy with my application and Im so proud with my self that I did give them a call that day. Im not sure is that because my call that day or my application, but at least I made some movement and try my best. 

If you guys read my previous post before I submit my application, I was so stress and worry if me and my parntner wont have enough strong evidence. Cos as our normal live and life we never thought that we hav to keep all document. We went to shop and bought stuff together but we didnt keep the receipt. But at the end of the day, if your relationship is genuine you would find out everything. We didnt relize that we do hav so much thing to show them.


----------



## mmtaylor

*congratulations*



kissxun said:


> Thanks everyone for all the tips from this forum.
> And my partner was finally granted the visa last month.
> PARTNER (PROVISIONAL) (Class UF)
> PARTNER (PROVISIONAL) (Subclass 309)
> 
> The timeline was :
> 2012- Mar 14th, Submitted in Tokyo
> ( Medical examination was done on following Monday in Tokyo, and result was sent to IMMI electorally )
> 
> 2012- April ,told by email that application was transferred to Visa Office of the Australian Embassy in Seoul , while we checked something else.
> (No PR was handle by Tokyo office any more from 2011)
> 
> 2012 - May 28th, Case office from Seoul to ask us for Japanese Police Certificate
> to sent
> 2012 - May 30, Japanese Police Certificate sent via EMS to Seoul
> (we arranged the police certificate case office even asked)
> 2012 - July 6, Visa granted !
> 
> Good luck for everyone~
> We gain benifit for all those tips on how to prepare the paper works.
> And the time of ur relationship won't be a matter, just the detail of doc to prove genuine relation will be fine.


Congratulations! I also submitted my application in Seoul. Hope to get my visa approved next month.


----------



## orchid

sumantaghosh said:


> Still waiting.. no communication. not a single mail after they received my medicals. No reply to any further mails... its like waiting for someone in utter darkness.. hell..


I totally understand you. This visa wait is horrible. After being ins darkness for a while I kept asking and emailing them. You must be very precise and polite when doing so. I finally got a Case officer then she gave me an estimated time for my visa to be processed and asked me for another document. I applied for a tourist visa a 1yr one so I could be with my husband while waiting and it's been denied...so frustrating


----------



## orchid

allatiteh2012 said:


> I apply for tourist visa in last month,but they didn't grant it and they said "you want to visit your husband not visit Australia,we sorry!"...do it make difficult for grant my visa 309?


Well I have the same problem. My case officer told me to a apply for the tourist visa so I could wait with my husband for the spouse visa and today I found out it was refused. this is a nightmare specially being apart from my husband. He's Iranian but has australian citizenship....
what will you do?
I'm waiting for my passport and letter to find out why. They didin't want to tell me by email or phone.


----------



## FifiBucky

Hi All

I have submitted my PMV application 2 weeks ago, ie on the 10 Aug. 2012 to the office in South Africa. The wedding is scheduled for 6 October 2012. I'm pretty sure my visa won't be approved before that date. However, the wedding can be postponed to a date after the visa is approved. Is it possible that the Migration Office don't approve my visa because of the wedding date? I'm worried that the migration office will make it hard to approve the visa because on the booklet it's said that the wedding date should be far enough from the date of application. The thing is that we already got the NOIM with the wedding date on that some months ago, but there were a few documents missing from my fiancé who is in Australia. I've submitted my application after receiving all the documents so that the Migration office don't find it as an incomplete application.


----------



## Triinu

Date of application: 
20/07/2012 - send my application to Perth (Partner Processing Centre). 24/07/2012 - received acknowledge letter from Immigration.

Nationality: Estonia

Visa type: Partner Visa 820

Offshore/onshore: onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application

Date CO assigned: 

Date visa granted: 21/08/2012

I still cant belive it, they approved my visa in 4 weeks!!!!


----------



## Pratty

Triinu said:


> Date of application:
> 20/07/2012 - send my application to Perth (Partner Processing Centre). 24/07/2012 - received acknowledge letter from Immigration.
> 
> Nationality: Estonia
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa 820
> 
> Offshore/onshore: onshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> 
> Date CO assigned:
> 
> Date visa granted: 21/08/2012
> 
> I still cant belive it, they approved my visa in 4 weeks!!!!


Well done, congratulations. Its a pity the same can't be done for offshore 309visa's


----------



## Emily88

Triinu said:


> Date of application:
> 20/07/2012 - send my application to Perth (Partner Processing Centre). 24/07/2012 - received acknowledge letter from Immigration.
> 
> Nationality: Estonia
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa 820
> 
> Offshore/onshore: onshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> 
> Date CO assigned:
> 
> Date visa granted: 21/08/2012
> 
> I still cant belive it, they approved my visa in 4 weeks!!!!


Congratulation  You are so lucky I applied in Perth in May but haven't granted yet


----------



## nasdog

nighstar said:


> CUT


Hi nighstar, thank you for your reply.
I see you're from the US, did you send the fingerprints to that address too? How did you get the police clearance?


----------



## MRSLAST

Is anyone apply the partner visa offshore at HongKong office?
May I know your timeline please?

4.5 months and not sure if they start assess my application yet...
Not sure if I should take the job offer now for 3 months, but what if the visa grant next week...


----------



## m1k3

Triinu said:


> Date of application:
> 20/07/2012 - send my application to Perth (Partner Processing Centre). 24/07/2012 - received acknowledge letter from Immigration.
> 
> Nationality: Estonia
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa 820
> 
> Offshore/onshore: onshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> 
> Date CO assigned:
> 
> Date visa granted: 21/08/2012
> 
> I still cant belive it, they approved my visa in 4 weeks!!!!


Date of application:
02/09/2011 - In person (Perth)

Nationality: Polish

Visa type: Partner Visa 820

Offshore/onshore: onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application

Date CO assigned: Not yet

Date visa granted: Not yet

Can anyone tell me how all of this works because I'm getting so frustrated by posts like that. Don't get me wrong, I'm happy 4 u, but it seems little bit unfair. I'm waiting almost a year and others just 4 weeks... I'm getting freaking depressed... (All requiered docs submitted btw)


----------



## Emily88

m1k3 said:


> Date of application:
> 02/09/2011 - In person (Perth)
> 
> Nationality: Polish
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa 820
> 
> Offshore/onshore: onshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: Not yet
> 
> Date visa granted: Not yet
> 
> Can anyone tell me how all of this works because I'm getting so frustrated by posts like that. Don't get me wrong, I'm happy 4 u, but it seems little bit unfair. I'm waiting almost a year and others just 4 weeks... I'm getting freaking depressed... (All requiered docs submitted btw)


Yeah i understand how you feel when you see that , Have you ever tried to email Perth office to ask about your case?


----------



## S'n'E

m1k3 said:


> Date of application:
> 02/09/2011 - In person (Perth)
> 
> Nationality: Polish
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa 820
> 
> Offshore/onshore: onshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: Not yet
> 
> Date visa granted: Not yet
> 
> Can anyone tell me how all of this works because I'm getting so frustrated by posts like that. Don't get me wrong, I'm happy 4 u, but it seems little bit unfair. I'm waiting almost a year and others just 4 weeks... I'm getting freaking depressed... (All requiered docs submitted btw)


Hi have you considered the possibility of asking a lawyer??? They are gorgeous at getting things faster...

I am sure everything will be alright at the end; don't lose your way!


----------



## MelisUur

Last week of August is coming..Fingers crossed everybody! ))
Hope we all hear some good news! ))


----------



## Pratty

MelisUur said:


> Last week of August is coming..Fingers crossed everybody! ))
> Hope we all hear some good news! ))


Hi, we haven't seen you for a while. Yes I agree they can't be far away,,,, good luck . Fingers and toes


----------



## m1k3

Emily88 said:


> Yeah i understand how you feel when you see that , Have you ever tried to email Perth office to ask about your case?


I received a generic email from DIAC_NoReply on 22/08/12:

"Re: Application for a temporary visa for Partner Migration (Class UK, Subclass 820)

This is an automatically generated message. If you have been contacted by a case officer or your Temporary Partner application has been finalised, please disregard this message.

We refer to your application for Temporary Partner Migration, lodged on 02-Sep-2011. Your application for the Temporary Partner visa will be allocated to a case officer and undergo further assessment within the coming months.

If you have not submitted all your police clearances or have not completed your permanent residence health assessment, refer to the information below on obtaining these documents. By providing these documents and completing these requirements, you will assist in a prompt assessment of your application. You may submit all outstanding documents together.

Please note that we are unable to acknowledge receipt of documents. If you wish to keep a record of the delivery of the documents you should use registered post.(...)"

Any ideas why the email?

I will be contacting them (by phone) on 03/09/12 as the waiting period that they gave me after the lodgement was 9-12 months...


----------



## MelisUur

Pratty said:


> Hi, we haven't seen you for a while. Yes I agree they can't be far away,,,, good luck . Fingers and toes


I'm still here checking in everyday  I'm waiting for some good news but it seams like nobody is getting any good news this month...
Welllllll I got guaranteed we will get the visa end of August so I'm hoping this is our week..
If not I give up haha!


----------



## Pratty

MelisUur said:


> I'm still here checking in everyday  I'm waiting for some good news but it seams like nobody is getting any good news this month...
> Welllllll I got guaranteed we will get the visa end of August so I'm hoping this is our week..
> If not I give up haha!


We will probably have to wait forever, I replied to a condescending email that was sent to my wife from her CO. You know the type of email reminding her that it could take 12 months,, bla bla,,,,, after both of us being told that it will be between 2 and 5 months from the interview. Who knows


----------



## MelisUur

Pratty said:


> We will probably have to wait forever, I replied to a condescending email that was sent to my wife from her CO. You know the type of email reminding her that it could take 12 months,, bla bla,,,,, after both of us being told that it will be between 2 and 5 months from the interview. Who knows


What! Oh my god that's crazy! These people arnt normal I'm telling you! One minute they say something then the say the complete opposite! 
They are driving us all crazy


----------



## Pratty

I agree, one of the nice things though whilst I was with my wife the last time I was in Romania was to visit Turkey for a few days. We really enjoyed it, I can't wait to get back to Bucharest to help her pack up and to come to Aus, one day.


----------



## moha

Date of application:20/08/2012

Nationality:SOMALI

Visa type: De Facto partner 

Offshore/onshore: ONSHORE

Medicals submitted (yes/no):NO

Police check submitted (yes/no):NO

Date CO assigned:08/15/12

Date visa granted:NOT YET

Embassy location:malaysia

What Do you guys think? Is there's anything I can do from here to make less the waiting time.
thank you.


----------



## ruqayya

Hi guys,

My timeline..
Applied: July 20th 2012
Acknowledgemnet: 24th July 2012
CO assigned: 24th July 2012
Medicals: Havent been asked for it yet
Police check: Yes along with application
Visa granted: still waiting


----------



## MelisUur

Pratty said:


> I agree, one of the nice things though whilst I was with my wife the last time I was in Romania was to visit Turkey for a few days. We really enjoyed it, I can't wait to get back to Bucharest to help her pack up and to come to Aus, one day.


Turkey is very beautiful! Well I hope you hear some good news very soon I've got my fingers crossed for you and your wife..) keep me updated


----------



## Emily88

m1k3 said:


> I received a generic email from DIAC_NoReply on 22/08/12:
> 
> "Re: Application for a temporary visa for Partner Migration (Class UK, Subclass 820)
> 
> This is an automatically generated message. If you have been contacted by a case officer or your Temporary Partner application has been finalised, please disregard this message.
> 
> We refer to your application for Temporary Partner Migration, lodged on 02-Sep-2011. Your application for the Temporary Partner visa will be allocated to a case officer and undergo further assessment within the coming months.
> 
> If you have not submitted all your police clearances or have not completed your permanent residence health assessment, refer to the information below on obtaining these documents. By providing these documents and completing these requirements, you will assist in a prompt assessment of your application. You may submit all outstanding documents together.
> 
> Please note that we are unable to acknowledge receipt of documents. If you wish to keep a record of the delivery of the documents you should use registered post.(...)"
> 
> Any ideas why the email?
> 
> I will be contacting them (by phone) on 03/09/12 as the waiting period that they gave me after the lodgement was 9-12 months...


I never received this email but my friend did it looks same as your one but what different is says will assessment in the next few month with my friend is already been waiting for 16 months , but your one seems good i'am pretty sure you will get a good news very soon and if you want to ask them
directly you better email Perth office as i always contacted with them by that cause there are only Sydney and Melbourne office taking the calls and they will tell you the same thing is for you to wait and Don't forget to tell them your Client's number when you send the email , Good Luck


----------



## ruqayya

Hi MelisUr,
Did u hear anythng on ur visa? I read all posts in this thread and was following ur posts regularly to know when u get ur visa...I hope u get urs soon..I applied mine last month and haven't heard anything yet...I am badly frustrated and i keep crying all the time cuz its hard for me to live without my husband..we are cousins and we love each other since 11years...my fiance went for his MS to Australia 4 years ago and got his PR this yeAR IN march so we planned our marriage accordingly in July 2012..also applied my tourist visa in may so that i could go with him after marriage but got a refusal.....again applied this Aug but that also got refused again...I only have hope of my partner visa now and I just can't wait...I am from Pakistan...My husband went back to Sydney 12days after marriage cuz he had to join his job...i feel helpless :,(


----------



## MelisUur

ruqayya said:


> Hi MelisUr,
> Did u hear anythng on ur visa? I read all posts in this thread and was following ur posts regularly to know when u get ur visa...I hope u get urs soon..I applied mine last month and haven't heard anything yet...I am badly frustrated and i keep crying all the time cuz its hard for me to live without my husband..we are cousins and we love each other since 11years...my fiance went for his MS to Australia 4 years ago and got his PR this yeAR IN march so we planned our marriage accordingly in July 2012..also applied my tourist visa in may so that i could go with him after marriage but got a refusal.....again applied this Aug but that also got refused again...I only have hope of my partner visa now and I just can't wait...I am from Pakistan...My husband went back to Sydney 12days after marriage cuz he had to join his job...i feel helpless :,(


Owww thats so sad! I understand how hard it is for you! I was away from my husband for 2 years and now I have been in turkey waiting with him..I cannot imagine being away from him just thinking about it makes me depressed! 
Have you heared from your case officer?? 
Do you know why they declined your tourist visa? We were
Going to apply for a tourist visa for my husband too but our case officer said dont do it..marriage visa dosnt take long -.- 
You said your husband is your cousin? I remember reading in the form that if your related that the visa can not be granted...make sure you double Check or don't say anything at all hun..

You must relax there is nothing anyone can do to make the visa prosses faster just be patient..I know it's hard  
But by the looks of things most visas take 4 months ..so it isn't that long be happy just think after you will be together forever


----------



## ruqayya

Thanks melisuUr fr ur reply, Yeah i did mention both times that he's my cousin and the second time i applied, i told them that i am married to him...they refused both the times saying you dont have incentive to return to ur country...i just wish i get my partner visa soon...i cant get my medicals done as yet cuz the CO told me to wait until asked so far there has been no progress whaysoever and its triving me crazy...also i belong to a HR country


----------



## MelisUur

ruqayya said:


> Thanks melisuUr fr ur reply, Yeah i did mention both times that he's my cousin and the second time i applied, i told them that i am married to him...they refused both the times saying you dont have incentive to return to ur country...i just wish i get my partner visa soon...i cant get my medicals done as yet cuz the CO told me to wait until asked so far there has been no progress whaysoever and its triving me crazy...also i belong to a HR country


Hmmm well hun you just have to wait..Nothing you can do  Hmmm don't worry about HR country 8 - 10 months waiting time..I've seen most people from HR countries get their visa in 4 - 5 months..
How long ago did you apply? Once I applied my co called me and said he is sending a letter regarding the medical so you should get it soon..
Don't stress  
I also noticed its good to call once every week or 2 weeks..So it shows your keen and so they also remember who you are....


----------



## dreams-n-stars

nighstar said:


> North Brisbane in Aspley. You?


Oh, I'm sorry Nighstar, I had completely forgotten to reply. I'm based in Bardon (Near Ashgrove and Paddington), hoping to move to Logan though in a month or so.

Good luck for you in any case. Already nearing the year and a half mark... I wish they would hurry up already, I long for a normal job opportunity - the chance not to be rejected solely based on my visa. A year and a half of doing 'gumtree-jobs' is getting under my skin, though it wouldn't be bad if those jobs were actually serious and ongoing. Every time I think I have something stable and somewhat secure, something's got to blow it. Five serious empoyers during that time, all promising that it would be stable and ongoing... Sigh. I guess I just long for some stability and not having to search for a job every four months.


----------



## milen

*Approved in 6 weeks!*

Hi guys, I am here to share my happiness and to THANK this forum for all the help!

The only tip that I can provide to everyone is, make sure your folder is delivered to IMMI completed, I mean not missing a doc! It definitely makes the difference and put yourself in what they qualify as a "Decision Ready" case. Provide medical, police checks, translations... do not leave missing a thing and I hope you have the same result as me!

I am very happy and ready to start a new life! 

Date of application: 06/06/12

Nationality: Brazil

Visa type: 820

Offshore/onshore: On-shore - Sydney Office (IN PERSON)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: 20/07/12

Date visa granted: 23/07/12


----------



## Neets

Hi All
My husband is from Ireland and we've submitted Irish police checks but have not submitted Australian police checks - are we supposed to? He hasn't stayed in the country for more than 12 months..

I'm reluctant to call them to let them know our application is decision ready for them to turn around and tell me we didn't supply australian checks, thereby potentially delaying the process!! 

Also, can't believe I saw someone who applied after us and got their visa granted before us (in 4 weeks?!!) - happy for that person but goes to show that applying at the right onshore location is crucial. Applying in Brisbane has been one of the worst decisions ever..


----------



## forbesal

Date of application: 4 Jul 2012

Nationality: American

Visa type: Onshore partner visa 820/801

Processing centre: Brisbane

Medicals included: Yes with application

Police checks: Not with application- late July (afp and FBI)

CO assigned: waiting

Visa granted: waiting

I too am regretting applying in Brisbane... Looks like I'm in for a long long wait... Good luck to all!


----------



## kangaroogirl

milen said:


> Hi guys, I am here to share my happiness and to THANK this forum for all the help!
> 
> The only tip that I can provide to everyone is, make sure your folder is delivered to IMMI completed, I mean not missing a doc! It definitely makes the difference and put yourself in what they qualify as a "Decision Ready" case. Provide medical, police checks, translations... do not leave missing a thing and I hope you have the same result as me!
> 
> I am very happy and ready to start a new life!
> 
> Date of application: 06/06/12
> 
> Nationality: Brazil
> 
> Visa type: 820
> 
> Offshore/onshore: On-shore - Sydney Office (IN PERSON)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: 20/07/12
> 
> Date visa granted: 23/07/12


WOW! Congratulations! That's very fast!


----------



## kangaroogirl

Neets said:


> Applying in Brisbane has been one of the worst decisions ever..


Can you choose where you apply? You don't have to apply where you live?


----------



## Neets

kangaroogirl said:


> Can you choose where you apply? You don't have to apply where you live?


To be honest kangaroogirl, I have no idea but I would have certainly tried to apply elsewhere if I had known but you could argue, that could delay things as the perth office my try to send it back to Brisbane anyway! Who knows..


----------



## m1k3

Neets said:


> Hi All
> My husband is from Ireland and we've submitted Irish police checks but have not submitted Australian police checks - are we supposed to? He hasn't stayed in the country for more than 12 months..
> 
> I'm reluctant to call them to let them know our application is decision ready for them to turn around and tell me we didn't supply australian checks, thereby potentially delaying the process!!
> 
> Also, can't believe I saw someone who applied after us and got their visa granted before us (in 4 weeks?!!) - happy for that person but goes to show that applying at the right onshore location is crucial. Applying in Brisbane has been one of the worst decisions ever..


Location does not matter. I no longer know what does. I am waiting for a year now without even CO assigned and people who aplied 11 months after me in the same location (Perth) have their visa already... ?!?!


----------



## bma

kangaroogirl said:


> Can you choose where you apply? You don't have to apply where you live?


You have to apply in the state you live in, you can't apply elsewhere (except offshore)...


----------



## Neets

m1k3 said:


> Location does not matter. I no longer know what does. I am waiting for a year now without even CO assigned and people who aplied 11 months after me in the same location (Perth) have their visa already... ?!?!


m1k3 - I can imagine how frustrating that would be. It's amazing how processing times differ within the same location and individual circumstances have a huge part to play but 4 weeks Vs 11 months - that's ridiculous!

Fingers crossed for you - hope you get it soon!


----------



## m1k3

Neets said:


> m1k3 - I can imagine how frustrating that would be. It's amazing how processing times differ within the same location and individual circumstances have a huge part to play but 4 weeks Vs 11 months - that's ridiculous!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you - hope you get it soon!


Thanks mate, but can you explain how "individual circumstances" have to do with anything if there is no CO to actually assess the case and therefore determine those circumstances ???


----------



## kangaroogirl

How do they decide who gets a case officer at what stage? It's completely absurd that some seem to get a case officer in a few weeks, yet M1K3 has been waiting ALL this time and still no case officer? 

I just keep feeling more and more depressed reading some people's terrible experiences.......I feel like I shouldn't read this forum anymore because it's literally doing my head in......yet I know I must because what I've learned in just a few days has made me think long and hard about all the possibilities.......God, I must be so naive... I was always under the impression that if you were married to someone (and could show it was a genuine relationship), that you were pretty much allowed to come straight to Australia.

How very, very wrong I was 

My fingers are crossed for you M1K3.............


----------



## S'n'E

**



kangaroogirl said:


> How do they decide who gets a case officer at what stage? It's completely absurd that some seem to get a case officer in a few weeks, yet M1K3 has been waiting ALL this time and still no case officer?
> 
> I just keep feeling more and more depressed reading some people's terrible experiences.......I feel like I shouldn't read this forum anymore because it's literally doing my head in......yet I know I must because what I've learned in just a few days has made me think long and hard about all the possibilities.......God, I must be so naive... I was always under the impression that if you were married to someone (and could show it was a genuine relationship), that you were pretty much allowed to come straight to Australia.
> 
> How very, very wrong I was
> 
> My fingers are crossed for you M1K3.............


Don't be sad! Just keep your mind on a fast and good ending....


----------



## Neets

forbesal said:


> Date of application: 4 Jul 2012
> 
> Nationality: American
> 
> Visa type: Onshore partner visa 820/801
> 
> Processing centre: Brisbane
> 
> Medicals included: Yes with application
> 
> Police checks: Not with application- late July (afp and FBI)
> 
> CO assigned: waiting
> 
> Visa granted: waiting
> 
> I too am regretting applying in Brisbane... Looks like I'm in for a long long wait... Good luck to all!


Hi Forbesal, keep us up to date on how you get on - We applied relatively the same time and in the same location. Good luck to you!


----------



## kangaroogirl

Does anyone know if the recent Queensland job cuts in the public sector have affected the immigration offices? 

The Brisbane situation may only get worse if they lose more staff......


----------



## Pratty

kangaroogirl said:


> Does anyone know if the recent Queensland job cuts in the public sector have affected the immigration offices?
> 
> The Brisbane situation may only get worse if they lose more staff......


Hi, if the cuts were state public servants it will not have any effect. DIAC employees are federal public servants. Hope this helps


----------



## kangaroogirl

Pratty said:


> Hi, if the cuts were state public servants it will not have any effect. DIAC employees are federal public servants. Hope this helps


Ah yes, OK. Thats a good thing then! Thanks


----------



## koalabear

Hi guys. hope all of ya doing well. 

I just called up to the immigration inquiry line and after half an hour waiting I could finally speak to an operator. She was a bit tired in voice. She said that even though my application is completely lodged and decision ready but I still need to wait for 9-12months!!!!!! Wth! but at least she can put a little note to the system that my case is ready for decision! 

My question here is: Should I ask a migration agent to help me with the Decision Ready? is it worth? I heard that it can help fasten your application .

Additionally I also asked for VEVO password and were given one. (I guess same abc***, right?)

Anyway its exactly 1 month anniversary for my application and I hope Sydney office is not that bad as Brissie!

By the way anybody here did apply for Bridging visa B? I gotta go overseas with my partner in early October, we ll spend 2 week holiday in some asian countries so when its suitable to apply for this visa?


----------



## Vicki432

*I Got My Visa!!!!*



Vicki432 said:


> Date of application: February 22nd 2012 - payment debited from my account
> 
> Nationality: British
> 
> Visa type: 309/100 Partner Temporary/Permanent
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - London
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - with original application
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes appointment attended 2nd May - confirmation of receipt on 21st May
> 
> Date CO assigned: 24th February 2012
> 
> My last correspondence with my CO was 21st May when she sent me this email
> 
> _I am now satisfied that all outstanding documents have been provided.
> 
> Processing times are around 5 months from date of application lodgement.
> 
> While processing is carried out, you may travel to Australia on an appropriate, alternative visa.
> 
> If you are in Australia when I am ready to grant the visa I'll email you asking you to arrange to leave Australia - many clients take a short trip to New Zealand, for example. You will need to be out of Australia for a minimum of 3 working days for the grant to go through.
> 
> I'll then email you the grant letter with visa grant number. You should take a copy of that letter and your passport with you when you re-enter Australia. You will need to re-enter Australia before 6/12/2012 to activate that visa. _
> 
> Date visa granted: still waiting
> 
> I'm holding my breath hoping the new financial year will speed things up, but if not, i'm just over 3 weeks away from the five month mark. Finger and toes crossed!


Well, 6 months to the day since my account was debited came and went and I thought I should email my CW to see if everything was OK or if she required any additional information.
She emailed back 12 hours later with my grant notice - subclass 100 permanent residency!!!

It was such a relief and now cant wait to arrive in Australia in just over a week to start a new chapter of our lives.

To those that are applying in London, 5-6 months processing time really did mean 5-6 months - but at least it was worth the wait!!

Good luck to everyone still waiting on their Visas
xx


----------



## m1k3

koalabear said:


> Hi guys. hope all of ya doing well.
> 
> I just called up to the immigration inquiry line and after half an hour waiting I could finally speak to an operator. She was a bit tired in voice. She said that even though my application is completely lodged and decision ready but I still need to wait for 9-12months!!!!!! Wth! but at least she can put a little note to the system that my case is ready for decision!
> 
> My question here is: Should I ask a migration agent to help me with the Decision Ready? is it worth? I heard that it can help fasten your application .
> 
> Additionally I also asked for VEVO password and were given one. (I guess same abc***, right?)
> 
> Anyway its exactly 1 month anniversary for my application and I hope Sydney office is not that bad as Brissie!
> 
> By the way anybody here did apply for Bridging visa B? I gotta go overseas with my partner in early October, we ll spend 2 week holiday in some asian countries so when its suitable to apply for this visa?


You should apply a week before your intended travel. Visa is granted on the spot.


----------



## amonsalve

*PMV 300 Vietnam Granted*

Hi All,

My gf PMV 300 visa has been granted. Finally, we reached first base. 

HANOI IOM Lodgement: 06Jan2012 (PC enclosed)
HANOI Embassy Confirmation: 09Jan2012
DIAC transferred to HCM Consulate: 01Mar2012
PHONE INTERVIEW WITH CO: Mid March2012
ADDITIONAL DOCS SENT (REQUESTED BY CO): 10April2012
NEW/UPDATED SUPPORTING DOCS SENT (NON-REQUESTED BY CO): 14June2012
CO REQUESTED NEW PC DOC ( CURRENT ONE WILL EXPIRE IN 2 WEEKS): 13July2012
VISA SUBCLASS 300 GRANTED: 29AUG2012


----------



## Speedbirdy

Hi everyone

Im soon to send my application off but am worried, as I am currently in the ACT my application will go to Brisbane, Does that mean I am going to have to wait 9-12 Months or will it be processed any differently as we are a different territory??? Its going to be a decision ready application (well to us it is!!)


----------



## friedcpu

Hey, I'm very close to being granted so thought I would post up my timeline and update it from now on.

*Date of Application:* 12/10/2011
*Nationality:* British
*Visa type:* 820/801
*Offshore/onshore: *Onshore
*Medicals:* No

Got sick of waiting for anything, so got medical done and they received it on *27/08/2012*, then 3 days later CO was assigned, coincidence??

*Police Check:* UK Only 
*Date CO assigned: *30/08/2012

CO says once AFP police check is done, she is happy to grant the VISA, she even extended my UK police check, as it only is valid for a year and ran out in July 2012, she was okay to still accept it.

Been 10 days since I submitted AFP Police Check, wish they would hurry up!

*Date Visa Granted:*


----------



## SDH

Vicki432 said:


> Well, 6 months to the day since my account was debited came and went and I thought I should email my CW to see if everything was OK or if she required any additional information.
> She emailed back 12 hours later with my grant notice - subclass 100 permanent residency!!!
> 
> It was such a relief and now cant wait to arrive in Australia in just over a week to start a new chapter of our lives.
> 
> To those that are applying in London, 5-6 months processing time really did mean 5-6 months - but at least it was worth the wait!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting on their Visas
> xx


Congratulations Vicki! Do you mind if I ask what your circumstances were that allowed you to be granted PR right away?

I am in the UK, married to an Australian - met 2006, moved in together 2008, married 2011 and am in the process of putting my partner visa application together in the UK.


----------



## nighstar

Speedbirdy said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Im soon to send my application off but am worried, as I am currently in the ACT my application will go to Brisbane, Does that mean I am going to have to wait 9-12 Months or will it be processed any differently as we are a different territory??? Its going to be a decision ready application (well to us it is!!)


i think your application will be processed the same as everyone else who has applied in Brisbane. i don't think applications are sorted according to state.



friedcpu said:


> Hey, I'm very close to being granted so thought I would post up my timeline and update it from now on.
> 
> *Date of Application:* 12/10/2011
> *Nationality:* British
> *Visa type:* 820/801
> *Offshore/onshore: *Onshore
> *Medicals:* No
> 
> Got sick of waiting for anything, so got medical done and they received it on *27/08/2012*, then 3 days later CO was assigned, coincidence??


may i ask if you applied in Brisbane? maybe i should send in some random piece of evidence so my app gets unearthed from whatever ungodly large pile it's in....


----------



## dingo144

Hey guys...

Date of Application: 05/04/2012
Nationality: Austrian
Visa type: 820
Offshore/onshore: Onshore Sydney
Medicals: 05/04/2012
Police Check: 05/04/2012
Date CO assigned: no idea
*Date Visa Granted: 16/08/2012*

Wuuuuhuuuu yiiihaaayy!!!

All the best for you guys!


----------



## bma

dingo144 said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> Date of Application: 05/04/2012
> Nationality: Austrian
> Visa type: 820
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore Sydney
> Medicals: 05/04/2012
> Police Check: 05/04/2012
> Date CO assigned: no idea
> *Date Visa Granted: 16/08/2012*
> 
> Wuuuuhuuuu yiiihaaayy!!!
> 
> All the best for you guys!


That is awesome, congratulations. Have you ever called the immigration office at all or were you just patiently waiting?
We also applied in April in Sydney, fingers crossed...

All the best!

Edit: 
I just saw you were in contacts with the office (work restrictions removed, bridging visa B)...


----------



## dingo144

bma said:


> That is awesome, congratulations. Have you ever called the immigration office at all or were you just patiently waiting?
> We also applied in April in Sydney, fingers crossed...
> 
> All the best!


I did call them a couple of times in regards to the 1005 and later for the bridging visa B as I just went to Austria for 2 weeks for my cousins wedding...

I was checking VEVO on a daily basis until I left for Austria and the letter came to our place on the day after I left and my partner didn't tell me until I came home and he took me for dinner where he gave me the letter  !!!

It was a looooong wait but it's so worth it!
Now our life together can really begin without this fear always in the back of our heads...

I wish you all the best I am sure it will be granted soon!

Cheers


----------



## bma

dingo144 said:


> I did call them a couple of times in regards to the 1005 and later for the bridging visa B as I just went to Austria for 2 weeks for my cousins wedding...
> 
> I was checking VEVO on a daily basis until I left for Austria and the letter came to our place on the day after I left and my partner didn't tell me until I came home and he took me for dinner where he gave me the letter  !!!
> 
> It was a looooong wait but it's so worth it!
> Now our life together can really begin without this fear always in the back of our heads...
> 
> I wish you all the best I am sure it will be granted soon!
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your best wishes. You have a nice partner, that is a really romantic thing he did 

All the best in your new life


----------



## Emily88

dingo144 said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> Date of Application: 05/04/2012
> Nationality: Austrian
> Visa type: 820
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore Sydney
> Medicals: 05/04/2012
> Police Check: 05/04/2012
> Date CO assigned: no idea
> *Date Visa Granted: 16/08/2012*
> 
> Wuuuuhuuuu yiiihaaayy!!!
> 
> All the best for you guys!


Hi dingo144
WOWOWOWOW Congratulations!!!!!! I knew it that you will granted very soon hahaha
I'm very happy with you too haha cause we were sharing here prepared before wow very surprise , so now it just me that i dont know when haha


----------



## islgirl

Hey everyone!

Date application received in Ottawa: 07-08-12 

Nationality: Trinidadian

Visa type: Prospective Marriage Visa

Offshore/onshore: offshore

Letter of acknowledgement received from Immigration. Medical requested: 09-08-12

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes - 27-08-12 (tracked the documents with fed ex, however no confirmation yet that it was in fact received)

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes - submitted with application

Date CO assigned:

Date visa granted: 



the waiting begins ....


----------



## m1k3

I called Immi today (full year + 1 day of waiting) and because I lodged application in Perth I was given email address to contact Perth procesing centre directly. Wrote email asking wtf? and stating I believe my application is decision ready...

Received generic response:

The current average processing time for s/c 820 partner visa applications is 13 months.


----------



## happyheros

Hi m1k3. The processing time varies dramatically case by case, I've seen pepole getting their application approved less than 4 weeks and someone is still waiting after 12 months ( your application as a prime example)

I guess you just have to wait as it's beyond your control. Try to look on the bright side, once your 820/309 is approved, then in no time you will receive further documents requested for the 801/100 (second stage PR visa) as the probation periord of 2 years starts from the date of your 820/390 application.


----------



## MelisUur

I'd just like to warn everyone not to trust a word these people at the embassy say! I got garanteed last month my husband would get his visa.. 
I had my phone next to me 24/7 I was checking my emails 100 times a day..
Well guess what August is over and nothing and my husbad just called and all they can only tell us to wait 4 - 6 months! So basicly back to square one after they gave us 1 month of false hope! 
Its also frustrating seeing people applying after us getting their visas before us!


----------



## m1k3

MelisUur said:


> I'd just like to warn everyone not to trust a word these people at the embassy say! I got garanteed last month my husband would get his visa..
> I had my phone next to me 24/7 I was checking my emails 100 times a day..
> Well guess what August is over and nothing and my husbad just called and all they can only tell us to wait 4 - 6 months! So basicly back to square one after they gave us 1 month of false hope!
> Its also frustrating seeing people applying after us getting their visas before us!


Hi, where and when did u apply? I've seen in your posts that it was on 2nd May? This year? If so u r only waiting 4 months. I've been waiting 12 months and no CO yet... So u need to get some patience...


----------



## MelisUur

m1k3 said:


> Hi, where and when did u apply? I've seen in your posts that it was on 2nd May? This year? If so u r only waiting 4 months. I've been waiting 12 months and no CO yet... So u need to get some patience...


Ankara Turkey.. I know it's just they have led us on with bulls*** throughout this hole process.. It's a bit depressing! 
2 months ago it apparently went for the final decision which wasn't true then last month we got promised all this bulls*** we were so excited and now were just back at square 1..
I understand their busy and they have a hard job but there's no need to give people false hope.. 
I also don't understand how others who applied after us get their visa in 1 month..It just dosnt make sense..
Where did you apply at? 1 year and still no CO that's reduclious! That's really unfair! I hope you hear some good news soon..


----------



## Pratty

MelisUur said:


> I'd just like to warn everyone not to trust a word these people at the embassy say! I got garanteed last month my husband would get his visa..
> I had my phone next to me 24/7 I was checking my emails 100 times a day..
> Well guess what August is over and nothing and my husbad just called and all they can only tell us to wait 4 - 6 months! So basicly back to square one after they gave us 1 month of false hope!
> Its also frustrating seeing people applying after us getting their visas before us!


Hi, I was wondering what was happening with you. I agree I don't believe anything they say. My wife does not even bother to communicate with them. She doesn't want another condescending email from them.

Can you stay with your hubby in Turkey until the visa is granted?or do you need to come home. By the way my fingers are so sore from having them crossed for you guys,,,,lol. It is going to happen, and you will soon forget this experience. Good luck for this week.


----------



## MelisUur

Pratty said:


> Hi, I was wondering what was happening with you. I agree I don't believe anything they say. My wife does not even bother to communicate with them. She doesn't want another condescending email from them.
> 
> Can you stay with your hubby in Turkey until the visa is granted?or do you need to come home. By the way my fingers are so sore from having them crossed for you guys,,,,lol. It is going to happen, and you will soon forget this experience. Good luck for this week.


Your wife is smart! The less you communicate with them the less stress you have I've noticed..Haha! 
I am here with my hubby I've been here for 1 year that's too long for me..I'm homesick! We both arnt working cause they kept telling us different things seams the pay is monthly here we thought okay their telling us the visa has gone for finish decision what's the point of getting a job the visa should be coming any day now..but no we waited two months for them to tell us my hubby's visa was apart of the computer system problem and they haven't even send the medicals off to aus THEN the women incharge of the partner visas told us "I garentee your hubby's visa will come by the end of August I promise I never tell lies bla bla"
well it's September now and nothing! 
Common it's reduclious! Im actually gonna get my mother in Australia to contact immigration and find out exactly what's happening all I want is a straight answer and to know what's going on that's not too much to ask for after all this false hope for the past 4 months..
By the way I've got my fingers crossed for your wife's visa too! Hope we both hear some good news soon!


----------



## Koolkat

Grrrr this is so frustrating.
I see that most of the onshore cases are getting approved in 6 weeks or less.
I have been waiting 3 months already from offshore and looks like it could be another 6 months.

It makes me feel like crying.


----------



## Koolkat

Grrrr this is so frustrating.
I see that most of the onshore cases are getting approved in 6 weeks or less.
I have been waiting 3 months already from offshore and looks like it could be another 6 months.

It makes me feel like crying.


----------



## Pratty

Koolkat said:


> Grrrr this is so frustrating.
> I see that most of the onshore cases are getting approved in 6 weeks or less.
> I have been waiting 3 months already from offshore and looks like it could be another 6 months.
> 
> It makes me feel like crying.


Hi Koolkat, can I ask which country you have applied from?Hey, have a cry it will make you feel better. They don't care,,, good luck and stay positive


----------



## nighstar

Koolkat said:


> Grrrr this is so frustrating.
> I see that most of the onshore cases are getting approved in 6 weeks or less.
> I have been waiting 3 months already from offshore and looks like it could be another 6 months.
> 
> It makes me feel like crying.


....no idea where you've gotten that idea from. myself and several others have applied onshore and have been waiting for over a year. plenty more have been waiting for over 3 months.


----------



## patricia

patricia
lebanon
date of app:5 july 2012
police checks:at the time of app
medicals:no
offshore leb
co?? i don't know what it means but yesterday i called the embassy and they told me the name of the person in charge of my application,is this my co?
of note that i am a doctor and so is my fiance,he is an Australian citizen
i applied for the academic Ielts and got 8/9 and i v presented the Australian medical council exams!
i have a complete application but i am v worried cz i lodged my app 2 months ago and still no news are available...


----------



## sasasou

Hey Mel,

I totally understand your point. Getting things told that will not happen is just not fair. 
Admittedly, I was reading on a British forum, and from what I have been reading, when it is roundabout the due date, people ask their visa to be granted before flight departs....and then their co's just make it happen....this kind of easyness does not seem to happen in my country.

However, I have had regular contact witth my CO, and while being in contact regarding other stuff, she was informing me, that the processing time would extend (from 5...to 6-8 ...to 7-9...).

Later on, these days, I had a look on the stat's....indeed, by end of June, they had 45thousand applications in the pipeline (only 60thousand planned in 2012/13)...think it was extraordinary bad timing for us....

Good luck to all!!!
xxx

sasa


----------



## allatiteh2012

orchid said:


> Well I have the same problem. My case officer told me to a apply for the tourist visa so I could wait with my husband for the spouse visa and today I found out it was refused. this is a nightmare specially being apart from my husband. He's Iranian but has australian citizenship....
> what will you do?
> I'm waiting for my passport and letter to find out why. They didn't want to tell me by email or phone.


*I catch you darling...don't call them,it's bad for your case...i'm waiting for my visa(309) over 3 month,but they didn't grant it yet,maybe later...It's a long process...darling calm down and wait for your visa...you and me can't do anything right now...good luck...i wish good for you and your husband...*


----------



## MelisUur

sasasou said:


> Hey Mel,
> 
> I totally understand your point. Getting things told that will not happen is just not fair.
> Admittedly, I was reading on a British forum, and from what I have been reading, when it is roundabout the due date, people ask their visa to be granted before flight departs....and then their co's just make it happen....this kind of easyness does not seem to happen in my country.
> 
> However, I have had regular contact witth my CO, and while being in contact regarding other stuff, she was informing me, that the processing time would extend (from 5...to 6-8 ...to 7-9...).
> 
> Later on, these days, I had a look on the stat's....indeed, by end of June, they had 45thousand applications in the pipeline (only 60thousand planned in 2012/13)...think it was extraordinary bad timing for us....
> 
> Good luck to all!!!
> xxx
> 
> sasa


Its so unfair! I called my CO 3 weeks ago and he said "I cant tell you anything..my job is finished.."
What the hell! How is that even possible! 
If his job is finished then where the hell is my husbands visa that he was supposed to receive last month!

My husband called them yesterday and spoke to some random secretary and she said "Oh your visa is currently in Canberra visas usually take 4 - 6 months bla bla same s***"

I see they keep changing their times with you too! 
Its best we don't focus on how long it takes because it makes it even harder! 

I also heard about that flight thing a woman who works at my local market apparently saw it on tv haha! But its such a risk! I would never do it! 

Yes its horrible timing for us! 
While you were reading all the forums did you ever see any cases of people applying after you and receiving their visas before you??
Whats your timeline?

Good luck to you too!


----------



## allatiteh2012

I'm going to craze now...where is my visa?...I'm waiting over 3 months and 2 weeks for visa 309 offshore...
I pay visa's expenses and they want: "no question,no call them,no tourist visa,no email to them,...".
and they say it's your problem!...and my visa 309 will grant when they want ...
Now i have a question : what i can doing?I miss my husband...


----------



## Koolkat

nighstar said:


> ....no idea where you've gotten that idea from. myself and several others have applied onshore and have been waiting for over a year. plenty more have been waiting for over 3 months.


Mainly from reading on here and also via acquaintances I know- several less than 6 weeks.

If you have been waiting over a year and are from the usa- that sounds odd to me? What reason could there be for such a delay?

(more than likely you do not have any idea yourself...)- good luck hope it comes through soon.


----------



## enricky

Hello to everyone, It`s the first time I write here in the forum and I think that with the actual time spans, from Spain at least, in which partner 309/100 visas are granted (6 to 8 months) the best option for any Australian citizen with children and married for a few years is to prepare all the paper work for their children`s citizenships, take all the papers you will need to apply for the visa in Australia and pack up and enter the country with a 676 long term visitors visa for your non Australian partner. Once in Australia apply for the permanent visa. At least doing it this way you won`t have to exit Australia when the visa is granted which is my case. I applied thinking it would be a maximum of three to four months and my surprise was that in the Madrid embassy they are telling me no less than 6 months for a partner visa. My case is that i need to be there in October the latest to sort out my daugters school, housing ...etc, so I can`t wait for it to be granted. I applied for it end of June.

I wish I knew this before I applied it would have saved me a lot of hustle and money too. If you call the Embassy nobody will tell give you this information, but it`s your best option. 
Non married and de facto relationships I really don`t know as its not my case, but if you need to be there for any reason sooner than visa concesions time span I believe this is the best way.

Note: Don`t forget to gather all the documents you will need from the country of origin!!! 

Salutations from Malaga!!!!


----------



## sasasou

MelisUur said:


> Its so unfair! I called my CO 3 weeks ago and he said "I cant tell you anything..my job is finished.."
> What the hell! How is that even possible!
> If his job is finished then where the hell is my husbands visa that he was supposed to receive last month!
> 
> My husband called them yesterday and spoke to some random secretary and she said "Oh your visa is currently in Canberra visas usually take 4 - 6 months bla bla same s***"
> 
> I see they keep changing their times with you too!
> Its best we don't focus on how long it takes because it makes it even harder!
> 
> I also heard about that flight thing a woman who works at my local market apparently saw it on tv haha! But its such a risk! I would never do it!
> 
> Yes its horrible timing for us!
> While you were reading all the forums did you ever see any cases of people applying after you and receiving their visas before you??
> Whats your timeline?
> 
> Good luck to you too!


Yes, there are a few, but none who also applied in Berlin. I applied end of May, so my 3 month waiting mark has already passed...waiting, waiting, waiting....it is indeed driving me nuts...so I totally get your point...


----------



## sbjapan

*Permanent Resident!*

I received my letter for my Sub-class 100 Permanent Residency Visa on August 31st. Timeline is below.

YEAH!!!


----------



## mrsl

sbjapan said:


> I received my letter for my Sub-class 100 Permanent Residency Visa on August 31st. Timeline is below.
> 
> YEAH!!!


yaaay! congrats


----------



## dingo144

Emily88 said:


> Hi dingo144
> WOWOWOWOW Congratulations!!!!!! I knew it that you will granted very soon hahaha
> I'm very happy with you too haha cause we were sharing here prepared before wow very surprise , so now it just me that i dont know when haha


Thank you Emily..
Don't worry yours will be approved soon too *fingerscrossed*

All the best lots of patients and strength for all of you still waiting! I know it's hard but it is so worth it!!!

Cheers


----------



## m1k3

sbjapan said:


> I received my letter for my Sub-class 100 Permanent Residency Visa on August 31st. Timeline is below.
> 
> YEAH!!!


When did u originaly applied? How long did it take from 1st aplication to receiving residency?


----------



## sbjapan

M1K3,

I applied off-shore (Hong Kong) April 26, 2010 for Sub-class 309, and was granted 309 on July 20, 2010. I am not from a high-risk country.

Total time from original application: 2 years and 4 months.


----------



## sbjapan

M1K3,

I applied off-shore (Hong Kong) April 26, 2010 for Sub-class 309, and was granted 309 on July 20, 2010. I am not from a high-risk country.

Total time from original application: 2 years and 4 months.


----------



## lemon

Visa Granted 5/9/12! Took just 12 days hehe
Evidence wasn't that hard to gather, but still worried about not having enough. 

My signature wont update


----------



## lemon

Visa Granted 5/9/12!


----------



## bma

lemon said:


> Visa Granted 5/9/12! Took just 12 days hehe
> Evidence wasn't that hard to gather, but still worried about not having enough.
> 
> My signature wont update


That is awesome news. I remember you writing that you couldn't get the immigration putting the note in the system that your visa application is decision ready. Have you called them again afterwards??

All the best!


----------



## lemon

bma said:


> That is awesome news. I remember you writing that you couldn't get the immigration putting the note in the system that your visa application is decision ready. Have you called them again afterwards??
> 
> All the best!


yes I did the next day.. had a lovely man that was wonderfully polite and helpful 
Thanks & goodluck to all the other genuine couples that have applied!


----------



## bma

lemon said:


> yes I did the next day.. had a lovely man that was wonderfully polite and helpful
> Thanks & goodluck to all the other genuine couples that have applied!


Awesome, thanks for your reply. We still haven't managed to get a note in the system, it seems we need to speak to this kind man, let's hope he answers the phone next time we call immigration.


----------



## Atlanta Girl

Just wanted to share my good news.... visa granted yesterday - Sep 6th....exactly 15 weeks from the official submission date! 

Deliriously happy and incredibly relieved...now don't have to stress about going on a tourist visa to be there in time for my honey's special birthday on Oct 6th....can enter the country properly and STAY! Leaving Atlanta end of month and arriving in Oz around Oct 2nd. 

This forum has been so helpful during this process...thank you to everyone who has shared their story and insights.....best of luck to everyone still waiting!!!


----------



## mrsl

atlanta girl said:


> just wanted to share my good news.... Visa granted yesterday - sep 6th....exactly 15 weeks from the official submission date!
> 
> Deliriously happy and incredibly relieved...now don't have to stress about going on a tourist visa to be there in time for my honey's special birthday on oct 6th....can enter the country properly and stay! Leaving atlanta end of month and arriving in oz around oct 2nd.
> 
> This forum has been so helpful during this process...thank you to everyone who has shared their story and insights.....best of luck to everyone still waiting!!!


congrats to you!


----------



## mrsl

lemon said:


> Visa Granted 5/9/12! Took just 12 days hehe
> Evidence wasn't that hard to gather, but still worried about not having enough.
> 
> My signature wont update


Amazing!!!! congrats


----------



## lemon

bma said:


> Awesome, thanks for your reply. We still haven't managed to get a note in the system, it seems we need to speak to this kind man, let's hope he answers the phone next time we call immigration.


yes keep trying to call to get that note in, anything will help! and then my partner called again the week after to check on the visa status and to make sure the note is in the system.
that was the date his visa got granted but we didnt find out until he checked his vevo status 2 days later.


----------



## MelisUur

I find it interesting how so many people get their visas granted in a month and others have to wait 4+ months even over a year..
Why isn't the system the same for everyone..it's unfair


----------



## tokai86

MelisUur said:


> I find it interesting how so many people get their visas granted in a month and others have to wait 4+ months even over a year..
> Why isn't the system the same for everyone..it's unfair


I think its depend on your application , how complicated it is. Cos if you imaging that you are the Co and you are facing those application everyday.. Im sure you would sick of it, looking those paperworks everyday and when hit that point you would get something easy to do first to be done  .. Its only my opinion, abit of tips for people are preparing their application now, maybe try to make your application more unique, attractive and different so it got their attention to grab it and want to find out what inside that application... Like few differents colour for your papers.


----------



## m1k3

MelisUur said:


> I find it interesting how so many people get their visas granted in a month and others have to wait 4+ months even over a year..
> Why isn't the system the same for everyone..it's unfair


You tell me...

Finally after 12 months I got CO, after contacting them by email. Was asked to send Police checks for my sponsor and me because mine expired... No wonder they expired if I am waiting that long...


----------



## MelisUur

That is so unfair! And I'm sorry for you! Is it possible to file complaints if so think you should!


----------



## Boboa

m1k3 said:


> You tell me...
> 
> Finally after 12 months I got CO, after contacting them by email. Was asked to send Police checks for my sponsor and me because mine expired... No wonder they expired if I am waiting that long...


DIAC clearly states that you shouldn't submit PCC and medicals until requested to do so. 
While I do understand the frustration and desire to get your case finalized as soon as possible, please understand that Australian government have a budget and can employ only a limited number of case officers. With around 4 million applications (overall) submitted on yearly basis DIAC can only process a limited number of applications. And this does take time.


----------



## nighstar

Boboa said:


> DIAC clearly states that you shouldn't submit PCC and medicals until requested to do so.


perhaps things have changed, but when i applied 13+ months ago PCCs and medicals were part of the checklist of things to include with your application upon submission. furthermore, all of the people who are having quick approval times onshore included their PCCs and medicals upon application.

meh. i'm going to email them as well....


----------



## Adventuress

Boboa said:


> DIAC clearly states that you shouldn't submit PCC and medicals until requested to do so.
> While I do understand the frustration and desire to get your case finalized as soon as possible, please understand that Australian government have a budget and can employ only a limited number of case officers. With around 4 million applications (overall) submitted on yearly basis DIAC can only process a limited number of applications. And this does take time.


Excuse me for jumping in here, but the revenue flowing in to the Australian Government from the immigration program has been growing at such a huge rate that any claims of a "limited budget" are risible.

Over the last six years alone, the offshore partner visa application fee has increased by $720, while the onshore partner visa application fee has increased by $1070. At the same time, the annual number of places given for partner migration has been steadily growing. (See this service, and plug in the links for Partner Migration Visa Charges and Migration Program Statistics to see a cache going back to 2006). Take into account also that a huge number of the applications lodged are rejected without a refund, and all that put together equals a sum that is not to be laughed at. And then late last year the Minister for Immigration declared that increases in fees this July would generate additional revenue of $613 million over the next four years. Yet this year official projected processing times were extended.

So is it too much to ask that some of this money go back into the immigration program, from whence it came?

In addition, family visa applications go into a queue. According to DIAC:



> *Capping and queuing of family visas*
> 
> To ensure equity, applications for each type of family visa *are assessed in order of lodgement for that type of visa*. In family visa programs that are subject to capping, applicants can be allocated a queue date if the application is found to meet the initial criteria for the grant of the visa.
> 
> The queue date is the date on which an application is assessed as having met all the relevant requirements. *When a queue date has been assigned it is fixed and the application cannot be given priority ahead of other applicants. Applications are then considered for grant in order of their queue date as places become available within that visa category.*


So how is it that some applications with apparently no compelling or compassionate circumstances get processed in four weeks while others languish in limbo for more than 12 months? Does that sound like a queue to you? Even in the case that partner visas are not capped, and are therefore not allocated a queue date, they are "assessed in order of lodgment" - it still doesn't sound as though that's happening.

How I wish there were some official body that could advocate for immigration applicants about the unfairness they've experienced. Because from the stories here, there is plenty of that going on.


----------



## Adventuress

---double post---


----------



## Pratty

Here we go, another week. I guess like everyone here waiting we are excited about the start of every new week.

Unfortunately by the end of the week some of us will no longer have that exciting feeling,,,,,,,,,, until the Sunday evening. I'm over it, I'm over the fact that they all bleat the DIAC guidelines when it suits them, how they tell you one thing then tell you another. Good luck to you all


----------



## fmikael

When first applied in Dubai, I was told it take 9- 12 month, I was told that the police clearance should take upnto six month and i will hear something about.

It have been 6 month and 10 days and still nothing, ( HR country) contacted my CO twice by email, but no reply, my CO was supportive and super friendly when I submitted my file, but this vagueness is frustrating.

We dont want to annoy her with our emails/ calls as we are lucky to see each other at least once a month, but am really over this, just want to be with each other.

Everyday checking my email hoping We have a replybor anything xxx

Good luck for all
Frustrated xx


----------



## Miss Swan

I find it very frustrating myself that my application cannot be decision ready simply because police checks in my resident country require a request letter from DIAC and obviously I won't be able to get my letter until a CO is assigned to me. Other than the police checks, everything else has been submitted, including medicals. Sighhhh...


----------



## MelisUur

Pratty said:


> Here we go, another week. I guess like everyone here waiting we are excited about the start of every new week.
> 
> Unfortunately by the end of the week some of us will no longer have that exciting feeling,,,,,,,,,, until the Sunday evening. I'm over it, I'm over the fact that they all bleat the DIAC guidelines when it suits them, how they tell you one thing then tell you another. Good luck to you all


It's 1.47 am here I can't sleep I feel like a kid on Christmas eve..I've got this really good feeling about this week and I don't know why..
I'll probraly end up disappointed per usual but meh I still have some hope left in me 
Good luck and fingers crossed for us all


----------



## Neets

m1k3 said:


> You tell me...
> 
> Finally after 12 months I got CO, after contacting them by email. Was asked to send Police checks for my sponsor and me because mine expired... No wonder they expired if I am waiting that long...


Hi M1ke - how come your sponsor was asked for police checks? We have been asked to provide police checks but only for my husband who is the applicant. They have not asked for mine but I am an Australian citizen but persumably your sponsor is too?

We had sent some other documenation and change of address form a couple of weeks ago in and in the cover letter, we had stated that our application was 'decision ready' - I guess it wasn't because they came back and ask for the police checks (previously we only submitted irish ones). Guess it wasn't decision ready after all..haha . I honestly believe it did prompt someone to look at the file and hopefully when the police checks are in - maybe it'll be case of then granting the visa. Who knows!


----------



## dusty_springfield

Hi all,

I don't know how to express my feeling today .. just got the email from DIAC .. VISA GRANTED.. as mentioned in previous posts, my case is kinda complicated, coz we are subjected to 5 yrs sponsorship limitation, we been to talk with many agents and lawyer, but they all said "tough case, better wait til 5 yrs pass, etc." but we were determined and prepared everything by ourself, our compelling reason is the child together.. and now we got approval, faith in our luv is everything we have .. wishing you all be together with your beloved one soon.

Cheers


----------



## lemon

congrats dusty


----------



## ankush_nagpal

*spouse visa*

hi
i applied for my visa as spouse visa 820 in month of august.
how long it will take to grant visa
my case is taht i am married to my husband since 3 years and also have a child of 2 years also we staying together but currently m on student visa 
how can i check online i just got a my acknowledgement from immigration now how to check proceesing status?


----------



## Pratty

dusty_springfield said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I don't know how to express my feeling today .. just got the email from DIAC .. VISA GRANTED.. as mentioned in previous posts, my case is kinda complicated, coz we are subjected to 5 yrs sponsorship limitation, we been to talk with many agents and lawyer, but they all said "tough case, better wait til 5 yrs pass, etc." but we were determined and prepared everything by ourself, our compelling reason is the child together.. and now we got approval, faith in our luv is everything we have .. wishing you all be together with your beloved one soon.
> 
> Cheers


Hi, such an uplifting post, hearty congratulations. The love for our partners keeps us going. All the very best to you and your loved ones.


----------



## kangaro

dusty_springfield said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I don't know how to express my feeling today .. just got the email from DIAC .. VISA GRANTED.. as mentioned in previous posts, my case is kinda complicated, coz we are subjected to 5 yrs sponsorship limitation, we been to talk with many agents and lawyer, but they all said "tough case, better wait til 5 yrs pass, etc." but we were determined and prepared everything by ourself, our compelling reason is the child together.. and now we got approval, faith in our luv is everything we have .. wishing you all be together with your beloved one soon.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats! dusty


----------



## m1k3

Neets said:


> Hi M1ke - how come your sponsor was asked for police checks? We have been asked to provide police checks but only for my husband who is the applicant. They have not asked for mine but I am an Australian citizen but persumably your sponsor is too?
> 
> We had sent some other documenation and change of address form a couple of weeks ago in and in the cover letter, we had stated that our application was 'decision ready' - I guess it wasn't because they came back and ask for the police checks (previously we only submitted irish ones). Guess it wasn't decision ready after all..haha . I honestly believe it did prompt someone to look at the file and hopefully when the police checks are in - maybe it'll be case of then granting the visa. Who knows!


My sponsor is eligible NZ Citizen... That's why they asked...


----------



## bma

dusty_springfield said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I don't know how to express my feeling today .. just got the email from DIAC .. VISA GRANTED.. as mentioned in previous posts, my case is kinda complicated, coz we are subjected to 5 yrs sponsorship limitation, we been to talk with many agents and lawyer, but they all said "tough case, better wait til 5 yrs pass, etc." but we were determined and prepared everything by ourself, our compelling reason is the child together.. and now we got approval, faith in our luv is everything we have .. wishing you all be together with your beloved one soon.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## bma

ankush_nagpal said:


> hi
> i applied for my visa as spouse visa 820 in month of august.
> how long it will take to grant visa
> my case is taht i am married to my husband since 3 years and also have a child of 2 years also we staying together but currently m on student visa
> how can i check online i just got a my acknowledgement from immigration now how to check proceesing status?


You can check your visa status at the following website: Visa Entitlement Verification Online for eVisa Holders

You need a password (or TRN), just follow the instructions on the page...

Current processing times are in general between 9 and 12 months, some wait even more, some less...


----------



## Mica

dusty_springfield said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I don't know how to express my feeling today .. just got the email from DIAC .. VISA GRANTED.. as mentioned in previous posts, my case is kinda complicated, coz we are subjected to 5 yrs sponsorship limitation, we been to talk with many agents and lawyer, but they all said "tough case, better wait til 5 yrs pass, etc." but we were determined and prepared everything by ourself, our compelling reason is the child together.. and now we got approval, faith in our luv is everything we have .. wishing you all be together with your beloved one soon.
> 
> Cheers


I am so happy for you! Its great to read when people recieve their visas, it gives us all waiting lots of hope  thank you. Wishing you all the very best to you and your partner


----------



## mrsl

dusty_springfield said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I don't know how to express my feeling today .. just got the email from DIAC .. VISA GRANTED.. as mentioned in previous posts, my case is kinda complicated, coz we are subjected to 5 yrs sponsorship limitation, we been to talk with many agents and lawyer, but they all said "tough case, better wait til 5 yrs pass, etc." but we were determined and prepared everything by ourself, our compelling reason is the child together.. and now we got approval, faith in our luv is everything we have .. wishing you all be together with your beloved one soon.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats dusty_springfield


----------



## Pratty

Hello everyone, it all seems to quite for me. There must be some good news out there somewhere. Eight more days and we start into our 8th month,I am excited I think it will happen this year,,,, lol.


----------



## abc

dusty_springfield said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I don't know how to express my feeling today .. just got the email from DIAC .. VISA GRANTED.. as mentioned in previous posts, my case is kinda complicated, coz we are subjected to 5 yrs sponsorship limitation, we been to talk with many agents and lawyer, but they all said "tough case, better wait til 5 yrs pass, etc." but we were determined and prepared everything by ourself, our compelling reason is the child together.. and now we got approval, faith in our luv is everything we have .. wishing you all be together with your beloved one soon.
> 
> Cheers


congratz dusty_springfield


----------



## MelisUur

It seams soo quite! Nobody on this forum seams to be getting any good news!..I wounder whats going on..........


----------



## krissaid

emanous said:


> Hello all
> Please quick question....
> 
> I am waiting my visa from 11 months and 8 days till now no response
> they told me still on security check will it take 1 year or more ?
> I am Palestinian My fiance is Australian
> 
> thanks
> Application Date on 22 May 2011 in Dubai
> Medical: 8 August 2011
> Visa granted: waiting i Hope soon because till now we postponed the wedding 3 times


Hi,

I would like to know how your visa application is progressing. My fiancee is Palestinian, born in Lebanon, permanent resident of Germany. I am Australian citizen. Still waiting for the prospective marriage visa (300), after 12 months and 10 days. I guess we are waiting for the security check, but nobody really told us this.

Application date: 02/09/2011 Berlin Embassy
Police checks: German/Lebanese (even though he has not lived there for 20 years) 02/09/2011
Medical: January 2012
Successful interview ( of my fiancee in Berlin) June 2012
since then our case was handed over to another case manager who did not reply to my 2 emails I sent in 2 months.

I am getting desperate. This is a really awful process. Being totally ignored by the new case manager does not help. The other one was good at replying to my infrequent emails.

cheers


----------



## Zamaussie

dusty_springfield said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I don't know how to express my feeling today .. just got the email from DIAC .. VISA GRANTED.. as mentioned in previous posts, my case is kinda complicated, coz we are subjected to 5 yrs sponsorship limitation, we been to talk with many agents and lawyer, but they all said "tough case, better wait til 5 yrs pass, etc." but we were determined and prepared everything by ourself, our compelling reason is the child together.. and now we got approval, faith in our luv is everything we have .. wishing you all be together with your beloved one soon.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats dusty !!!! This gives hope to all of us who are waiting for the visa


----------



## Salals

I've been reading these threads for many months and have learned so much and kept my mind busy by reading other people's visa stories. 

We have been extremely lucky and while expecting my husband's visa in 9-12 months, it was granted in just 14 1/2 weeks! 

Me: Australian born & bred
Him: Jordanian born & bred 

June 3, 2012: Lodged Application at Worldbridge, Amman.

June 4, 2012: Received email confirming application received at Immigration Amman. Medicals requested.

June 10, 2012: Health check completed and sent electronically to Immi Amman.

July 4, 2012: Lodged Proof of Relationship Docs/Photos etc in person at Immi Amman (Aus Embassy). 

September 2, 2012: After a few emails to Immi Amman we were contacted by our allocated Case Officer! Oh, happy days )

September 3, 2012: Phone Interview (2hrs) &
request for Police Clearance from the court. 

September 4, 2012: Police Clearance submitted in person to Immi Amman. 

September 10, 2012: Received an email from CO stating perhaps only a week to go until a decision is made! 

September 12, 2012: VISA GRANTED!!! So happy!! 

He wants to fly out tomorrow!! )

Good luck to all of you and my piece of advice is to not be afraid to visit the embassy visa section in person with your partner (we visited 3 times), and don't be shy to email the relevant embassy visa section on a weekly basis. It shows you are keen and desperate to be with your loved one.


----------



## Adventuress

That is so quick Salals! Many congratulations!


----------



## Adventuress

dusty_springfield said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I don't know how to express my feeling today .. just got the email from DIAC .. VISA GRANTED.. as mentioned in previous posts, my case is kinda complicated, coz we are subjected to 5 yrs sponsorship limitation, we been to talk with many agents and lawyer, but they all said "tough case, better wait til 5 yrs pass, etc." but we were determined and prepared everything by ourself, our compelling reason is the child together.. and now we got approval, faith in our luv is everything we have .. wishing you all be together with your beloved one soon.
> 
> Cheers


How happy I am to hear this, dusty_springfield! Many congratulations to you and your partner  Finally you can be together and your baby can have his family back


----------



## Pratty

Salals said:


> I've been reading these threads for many months and have learned so much and kept my mind busy by reading other people's visa stories.
> 
> We have been extremely lucky and while expecting my husband's visa in 9-12 months, it was granted in just 14 1/2 weeks!
> 
> Me: Australian born & bred
> Him: Jordanian born & bred
> 
> June 3, 2012: Lodged Application at Worldbridge, Amman.
> 
> June 4, 2012: Received email confirming application received at
> 
> Immigration Amman. Medicals requested.
> 
> June 10, 2012: Health check completed and sent electronically to Immi Amman.
> 
> July 4, 2012: Lodged Proof of Relationship Docs/Photos etc in person at Immi Amman (Aus Embassy).
> 
> September 2, 2012: After a few emails to Immi Amman we were contacted by our allocated Case Officer! Oh, happy days )
> 
> September 3, 2012: Phone Interview (2hrs) &
> request for Police Clearance from the court.
> 
> September 4, 2012: Police Clearance submitted in person to Immi Amman.
> 
> September 10, 2012: Received an email from CO stating perhaps only a week to go until a decision is made!
> 
> September 12, 2012: VISA GRANTED!!! So happy!!
> 
> He wants to fly out tomorrow!! )
> 
> Good luck to all of you and my piece of advice is to not be afraid to visit the embassy visa section in person with your partner (we visited 3 times), and don't be shy to email the relevant embassy visa section on a weekly basis. It shows you are keen and desperate to be with your loved one.


:
Congratulations, that is a mighty fine effort. If only all the embassies could be so obliging. Just when i thought there was a system,,,,,, once again I am very happy for you both.


----------



## mrsl

Date of application: 08 June 2012

Nationality: Filipino 

Visa type: 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes 

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (submitted it with our application)

Date CO assigned : We only found out our case has been allocated when we enquire via e-mail on sept 5.
CO did not send an e-mail re: visa application nor did she ask for additional docs

after one week we received a text msg from air 21 stating that a parcel will be delivered today.

the parcel consist of visa grant letter plus all the original docs that we submitted

i cant contain my emotions at the moment

i feel like im walking on air

my husband said that it will probably take a couple of days to sink in

he is ecstatic……….it is amazing feeling………that is all I can say now. 

i wish you all the same luck with ur applications…….

Date visa granted: TODAY!!!!!!! SEPT 13TH 2012 

NO Interview………


----------



## MelisUur

Congrats to all the people who applied in June and getting their visas granted..Your all blessed..Bad luck to all of us who applied before June and still waiting..


----------



## 18302

My partner (Indonesian) applied for a subclass 300 on 15 May 2012. She hasn't had contact from a CO, she hasn't been asked for medicals. She emailed the embassy and they just said yes, they are processing it and we'll contact you later.

It's now been 4 months. Should we be worried, or can this be normal?


----------



## Savalya

mrsl said:


> Date of application: 08 June 2012
> 
> Nationality: Filipino
> 
> Visa type: 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (submitted it with our application)
> 
> Date CO assigned : We only found out our case has been allocated when we enquire via e-mail on sept 5.
> CO did not send an e-mail re: visa application nor did she ask for additional docs
> 
> after one week we received a text msg from air 21 stating that a parcel will be delivered today.
> 
> the parcel consist of visa grant letter plus all the original docs that we submitted
> 
> i cant contain my emotions at the moment
> 
> i feel like im walking on air
> 
> my husband said that it will probably take a couple of days to sink in
> 
> he is ecstatic&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.it is amazing feeling&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;that is all I can say now.
> 
> i wish you all the same luck with ur applications&#8230;&#8230;.
> 
> Date visa granted: TODAY!!!!!!! SEPT 13TH 2012
> 
> NO Interview&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


Congratulations such an amazing news I hope we all get the same news real soon.


----------



## IMkddj

Hello guys, I got my Temporary Residency Visa granted on September 11, 2012. After 2 months (8 weeks) since I lodged it. Will post my timeline later.


----------



## nighstar

*Finally!!*

*Date of application:* July 27th, 2011
*Nationality:* American
*Visa type:* Partner Visa Subclass 820/801 (De facto)
*Offshore/onshore:* Onshore (Brisbane, in person)
*Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes, with application 07/27/11.
*Police check submitted (yes/no):*
Australian National PCC: Yes, with application 07/27/11.
American FBI Background Check: Submitted Oct. 2011.
Japanese PCC: Submitted Aug. 2011.

Actions taken in between application submission & visa grant:

*08/18/2011* - Submitted Form 1005 (Request to change work rights on bridging visa)
*08/23/2011* - Form 1005 was approved, full working rights granted.
*Jan 2012* - Called DIAC about change of address.
*Aug 2012* - Called asking for an update, got the generic response including the "I've put a note on your file" thing.
*09/10/2012* - Emailed the Brisbane processing center a Form 1022 (Change of circumstances) regarding my partner's change in employment. I also took the opportunity to point out that I have been waiting for nearly 14 months without any contact from DIAC and that I felt my application to be decision-ready.

*Date CO assigned:* 09/10/2012 (because of the above email?)
*Date visa granted:* 09/14/2012! (see this post for details)

Such a huge relief! FINALLY!!

Best wishes to all of you who are still waiting! Hang in there and see my link above if you've been waiting for over 12 months.


----------



## Emily88

nighstar said:


> *Date of application:* July 27th, 2011
> *Nationality:* American
> *Visa type:* Partner Visa Subclass 820/801 (De facto)
> *Offshore/onshore:* Onshore (Brisbane, in person)
> *Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes, with application 07/27/11.
> *Police check submitted (yes/no):*
> Australian National PCC: Yes, with application 07/27/11.
> American FBI Background Check: Submitted Oct. 2011.
> Japanese PCC: Submitted Aug. 2011.
> 
> Actions taken in between application submission & visa grant:
> 
> *08/18/2011* - Submitted Form 1005 (Request to change work rights on bridging visa)
> *08/23/2011* - Form 1005 was approved, full working rights granted.
> *Jan 2012* - Called DIAC about change of address.
> *Aug 2012* - Called asking for an update, got the generic response including the "I've put a note on your file" thing.
> *09/10/2012* - Emailed the Brisbane processing center a Form 1022 (Change of circumstances) regarding my partner's change in employment. I also took the opportunity to point out that I have been waiting for nearly 14 months without any contact from DIAC and that I felt my application to be decision-ready.
> 
> *Date CO assigned:* 09/10/2012 (because of the above email?)
> *Date visa granted:* 09/14/2012! (see this post for details)
> 
> Such a huge relief! FINALLY!!
> 
> Best wishes to all of you who are still waiting! Hang in there and see my link above if you've been waiting for over 12 months.


WOW Congratulations Nighstar Finanlly yeaa haha i just called Immi today to put note for that hope my one will approved soon ohh by the way my friend that i told you in brisbane still have not granted yet haha your lucky tho


----------



## mrsl

nighstar said:


> *date of application:* july 27th, 2011
> *nationality:* american
> *visa type:* partner visa subclass 820/801 (de facto)
> *offshore/onshore:* onshore (brisbane, in person)
> *medicals submitted (yes/no):* yes, with application 07/27/11.
> *police check submitted (yes/no):*
> australian national pcc: Yes, with application 07/27/11.
> American fbi background check: Submitted oct. 2011.
> Japanese pcc: Submitted aug. 2011.
> 
> actions taken in between application submission & visa grant:
> 
> *08/18/2011* - submitted form 1005 (request to change work rights on bridging visa)
> *08/23/2011* - form 1005 was approved, full working rights granted.
> *jan 2012* - called diac about change of address.
> *aug 2012* - called asking for an update, got the generic response including the "i've put a note on your file" thing.
> *09/10/2012* - emailed the brisbane processing center a form 1022 (change of circumstances) regarding my partner's change in employment. I also took the opportunity to point out that i have been waiting for nearly 14 months without any contact from diac and that i felt my application to be decision-ready.
> 
> *date co assigned:* 09/10/2012 (because of the above email?)
> *date visa granted:* 09/14/2012! (see this post for details)
> 
> such a huge relief! Finally!!
> 
> Best wishes to all of you who are still waiting! Hang in there and see my link above if you've been waiting for over 12 months.


congrats!!!!!!


----------



## mrsl

IMkddj said:


> Hello guys, I got my Temporary Residency Visa granted on September 11, 2012. After 2 months (8 weeks) since I lodged it. Will post my timeline later.


Congrats to you!!!!


----------



## mrsl

Savalya said:


> Congratulations such an amazing news I hope we all get the same news real soon.


Thank you Savalya


----------



## mrsl

MelisUur said:


> Congrats to all the people who applied in June and getting their visas granted..Your all blessed..Bad luck to all of us who applied before June and still waiting..


Thanks MelisUur.... Keep your faith you will get it soon x


----------



## IMkddj

mrsl said:


> Congrats to you!!!!


Thank you mrsl.. WHAT A RELIEF!!


----------



## Savalya

Congratulations to everyone that has been granted their Visas and those of us who are still waiting I hope that good news will come real soon...wish you all the best of luck . This website gives me so much hope everyday when I see posts by people and they have been granted their visas.


----------



## IMkddj

Hello guys,
Here's my timeline.

APPLICATION LODGEMENT: July 13, 2012

ACKNOWLEDMENT LETTER AND RECEIPT RECEIVED ON EMAIL: July 19, 2012

NATIONALITY: Filipino

VISA TYPE: Onshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 820 and 801)

MEDICAL SUBMITTED: NO

POLICE CHECK SUBMITTED: Yes

· NBI Clearance from Philippines (submitted when I lodged the application)

· NPC from AFP (submitted on the 2nd week of October) 

DATE CO ASSIGNED: No idea when 

VISA GRANTED: Yes - Partner temporary visa (subclass 820)

After 2 years, I'll be eligible for Permanent Partner Visa. Doesn't matter. I'm with my partner, so that's all that really matters )

Good luck everyone!

My advice:

1) Be organized

2) Gather as much evidence as possible

3) Patience

4) And the most important thing.. PRAY

Me and my partner did everything on our own, no migration agent or what so ever. Our PMV application processing took 3 months. 

We don't have any evidence that shows I'm contributing. I just got a job,(actually just today, I'M OFFICIALLY EMPLOYED.. haha) 
He included me in everything. His private health fund, superannuation, credit cards, etc.
It's commitment.. 

So doesn't need to be all joint asset as long as you showed commitment.


----------



## nighstar

Emily88 said:


> WOW Congratulations Nighstar Finanlly yeaa haha i just called Immi today to put note for that hope my one will approved soon ohh by the way my friend that i told you in brisbane still have not granted yet haha your lucky tho


Thanks.  Previously you said your friend applied in April.... April 2012? Either way, I wish you and your friend the best of luck! Hopefully the waiting times will improve....



mrsl said:


> congrats!!!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Neets

IMkddj said:


> Hello guys,
> Here's my timeline.
> 
> APPLICATION LODGEMENT: July 13, 2012
> 
> ACKNOWLEDMENT LETTER AND RECEIPT RECEIVED ON EMAIL: July 19, 2012
> 
> NATIONALITY: Filipino
> 
> VISA TYPE: Onshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 820 and 801)
> 
> HMEDICAL SUBMITTED: NO
> 
> POLICE CHECK SUBMITTED: Yes
> 
> · NBI Clearance from Philippines (submitted when I lodged the application)
> 
> · NPC from AFP (submitted on the 2nd week of October)
> 
> DATE CO ASSIGNED: No idea when
> 
> VISA GRANTED: Yes - Partner temporary visa (subclass 820)
> 
> After 2 years, I'll be eligible for Permanent Partner Visa. Doesn't matter. I'm with my partner, so that's all that really matters )
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> My advice:
> 
> 1) Be organized
> 
> 2) Gather as much evidence as possible
> 
> 3) Patience
> 
> 4) And the most important thing.. PRAY
> 
> Me and my partner did everything on our own, no migration agent or what so ever. Our PMV application processing took 3 months.
> 
> We don't have any evidence that shows I'm contributing. I just got a job,(actually just today, I'M OFFICIALLY EMPLOYED.. haha)
> He included me in everything. His private health fund, superannuation, credit cards, etc.
> It's commitment..
> 
> So doesn't need to be all joint asset as long as you showed commitment.


Congrats!! Where did u apply onshore?


----------



## Emily88

nighstar said:


> Thanks.  Previously you said your friend applied in April.... April 2012? Either way, I wish you and your friend the best of luck! Hopefully the waiting times will improve....
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks , nope April 2011haha still waiting


----------



## IMkddj

Neets said:


> Congrats!! Where did u apply onshore?


Hello Neets,
I applied onshore, in Sydney office in person.. it was faster than we expected. Because I read some posts here that it takes longer to process in Sydney. But it always comes down to how you present your application.


----------



## nighstar

Emily88 said:


> Thanks , nope April 2011haha still waiting


If she hasn't already, tell your friend to contact the processing center directly, not call DIAC. The email address for the processing center should be on the Acknowledgment Letter that she received when she applied for the visa. The Brisbane processing center WILL respond to emails if the applicant has been waiting for over 12 months but is likely to ignore emails from those who haven't been waiting for 12+ months (unless it's about something important).


----------



## dreams-n-stars

nighstar said:


> If she hasn't already, tell your friend to contact the processing center directly, not call DIAC. The email address for the processing center should be on the Acknowledgment Letter that she received when she applied for the visa. The Brisbane processing center WILL respond to emails if the applicant has been waiting for over 12 months but is likely to ignore emails from those who haven't been waiting for 12+ months (unless it's about something important).


Gosh, last time I did that, I received an email after a few seconds saying 'that my email address is unknown to the government, so I couldn't email them'. I am pretty confident thought that this is the email address that I gave them.

I sent it to qld.partner.temporary.mail[at]immi.gov.au, which is the one they gave me. Calling doesn't help, going into the office doesn't help... I'm really glad for you that it worked out, but I've been waiting over 19 months now and I'm getting rather frustrated...


----------



## Pratty

I am going to pretend that it is not Monday tomorrow, and that it is not the start of another visa granting week,,,,,lol. Mmmm, reverse psychology, it might work. 

Four more days and we start our 8th month and 5 months since I left my wife in Bucharest. Good luck everyone


----------



## nighstar

dreams-n-stars said:


> Gosh, last time I did that, I received an email after a few seconds saying 'that my email address is unknown to the government, so I couldn't email them'. I am pretty confident thought that this is the email address that I gave them.
> 
> I sent it to qld.partner.temporary.mail[at]immi.gov.au, which is the one they gave me. Calling doesn't help, going into the office doesn't help... I'm really glad for you that it worked out, but I've been waiting over 19 months now and I'm getting rather frustrated...


Wha...? Very strange. When I emailed I immediate received an automatic reply acknowledging receipt of the email. Within the automatic reply it said that they would respond to people whose application was over 12 months old within 2 weeks. I got a phone call about the visa grant 5 days later.

Do you have a copy of your application...? Can you confirm the email address that you put on it....? If you can't, perhaps you should call DIAC and have them tell you the email address associated with your application, although I'm sure they will ask you many things to verify your identity first. Also, it might help to include your Client Number in the subject of the email when you email the processing center. That's what I did anyway.

I really hope you get through and get your application sorted. I can't imagine waiting 19 months.....


----------



## Savalya

Pratty said:


> I am going to pretend that it is not Monday tomorrow, and that it is not the start of another visa granting week,,,,,lol. Mmmm, reverse psychology, it might work.
> 
> Four more days and we start our 8th month and 5 months since I left my wife in Bucharest. Good luck everyone


Pratty I really do wish you the best of luck just remember we are all going through the same thing and we are going through it together you need to just stay strong and as I tell my hubby be positive coz every morning that you wake up your 1 day closer to me 

we all have the rest of our life together with our partners to look forward to that's what I tell myself and that's how I stay strong and positive.


----------



## Pratty

Oh yes, we are going through the same thing. I am positive and i know that it will happen. Some of us are going through it together and others apart. 

Its funny, I m a mature aged person and even contemplated living in Romania for the rest of my days with my beautiful wife and stepson. I applied for a resident visa and was granted a 5 year Romanian visa in 2 months, go figure. It paying taxes here for 45 years, serving in the armed forces for this country, and having no criminal record means that we will just take our time and let others perhaps not as qualified be granted a partner visa before you I don't know ,,,,mmmm feel better know. Thanks for your support.


----------



## Realman2011

It seems that brisbane processing center have alots of application to process i lodge mine march this year and C-o contacted when it was exactly 5month for more document. Hope it wont be long for me again.


----------



## mrsl

Realman2011 said:


> It seems that brisbane processing center have alots of application to process i lodge mine march this year and C-o contacted when it was exactly 5month for more document. Hope it wont be long for me again.


Realman2011 goodluck


----------



## mrsl

Pratty said:


> I am going to pretend that it is not Monday tomorrow, and that it is not the start of another visa granting week,,,,,lol. Mmmm, reverse psychology, it might work.
> 
> Four more days and we start our 8th month and 5 months since I left my wife in Bucharest. Good luck everyone


Pratty wish you the best of luck in your application.


----------



## go tham

bma said:


> Congratulations!!!!


How wonderful Dusty. A long and patient wait rewarded
Welcome home to you and your fiance


----------



## MelisUur

Good luck everybody!  Keep positive


----------



## freemo

freemo said:


> I am Australian and my partner is British applying for partner visa
> 
> Date of application: April 3rd, 2012 application received, and payment processed
> 
> Nationality: British
> 
> Visa type: 309 Partner Temporary
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - London
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes received and cleared by CO 17 May 2012
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes received and cleared by CO 17 May 2012
> 
> Date CO assigned: April 2012 - CO states processing time is 5-6 months
> 
> Agent used: NO
> 
> Date visa granted: still waiting - we were hoping to leave the UK in October


Visa granted: 17th September 2012


----------



## dreams-n-stars

nighstar said:


> Wha...? Very strange. When I emailed I immediate received an automatic reply acknowledging receipt of the email. Within the automatic reply it said that they would respond to people whose application was over 12 months old within 2 weeks. I got a phone call about the visa grant 5 days later.
> 
> Do you have a copy of your application...? Can you confirm the email address that you put on it....? If you can't, perhaps you should call DIAC and have them tell you the email address associated with your application, although I'm sure they will ask you many things to verify your identity first. Also, it might help to include your Client Number in the subject of the email when you email the processing center. That's what I did anyway.
> 
> I really hope you get through and get your application sorted. I can't imagine waiting 19 months.....


Yeah, I don't have a copy - but I have only two email-addresses and I tried 'm both. None worked. I'll call soon, I suppose. Thanks for your support, hey.


----------



## 18302

Woohoo, fiance got an email from Embassy this morning.
4 months of waiting and this is the first contact. She's in Indonesia, I'm AU.

The letter was asking for her to get medicals, and for us to provide a letter from a celebrant in Australia outlining plans for our wedding. Venue, date, etc.

We did submit a notice of intended marriage form (NOIM) but the case officer is asking for a detailed letter. 

Also clearly noted in the letter that an interview is not required at this time.

So great to finally have some news!


----------



## chanc9

dreams-n-stars said:


> Gosh, last time I did that, I received an email after a few seconds saying 'that my email address is unknown to the government, so I couldn't email them'. I am pretty confident thought that this is the email address that I gave them.
> 
> I sent it to qld.partner.temporary.mail[at]immi.gov.au, which is the one they gave me. Calling doesn't help, going into the office doesn't help... I'm really glad for you that it worked out, but I've been waiting over 19 months now and I'm getting rather frustrated...


The email should be "[email protected]"


----------



## dreams-n-stars

chanc9 said:


> The email should be "[email protected]"


Hey, wow, thanks for that! The email-address that I gave was the one that was on my 'acknowledge of application' letter. Perhaps this was changed over time. Thanks again, apparently they did receive it this time!


----------



## twww

Previous visa details: Subclass 300

*Date of application*: 14th September 2012

*Nationality:* Japanese

*Visa type:* Partner (Subclass 820)

*Offshore/onshore:* Onshore

*Medicals submitted (yes/no):* N/A

*Police check submitted (yes/no):* N/A

*Date CO assigned:* N/A

*Date visa granted:* 17th September 2012


----------



## koalabear

Hi everyone,

I lodged my application for Bridging Visa B 3 days ago anybody know how long will it be granted? coz I and my partner r going to spend a 2 week holiday together in overseas. cheers.


----------



## blitzu

an Awsome day for my wife and I as the 820 was Granted today, after 13 months and 12 days



blitzu said:


> Date of application: 08/08/2011 , (Credit Card charged 09/08/2011)
> 
> Nationality: Mexican (Wife), I'm a New Zealander
> 
> Visa type: 820/801 Spouse
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore (Sydney)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes (with app)
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (With app)
> 
> Date CO assigned: 13/09/2012
> 
> Date visa granted: 20/09/212
> 
> ** Edit : Missed including the dreaded form 80 on original : Recieved at immigration 16th August 2011


Time Line
App Lodged : 08/08/2011
Missed form 80 submitted : 16/08/2011
Lodged complaint in writing : 10/9/2012
Case Officer assigned : 13/09/2012
Further documents (updated police check for applicant and form 80 for sponsor) and supplied :17/09/2012
Visa Granted : 20/09/2012


----------



## grahamwm

*309/100 Spouse Visa*

Today is 5 months since my application. Here's hoping for some good news.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Date of application: April 20th, 2012 application received, and payment processed

Nationality: British

Visa type: 309 Partner Temporary

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - London

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes received on May 22nd 2012

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes received June 22nd 2012 - took longer as had to wait over 10 weeks for FBI record check

Date CO assigned: April 2012

Agent: YES - agent says he expects a response on the visa in September or October....

Date visa granted: still waiting


----------



## m1k3

blitzu said:


> an Awsome day for my wife and I as the 820 was Granted today, after 13 months and 12 days
> 
> Time Line
> App Lodged : 08/08/2011
> Missed form 80 submitted : 16/08/2011
> Lodged complaint in writing : 10/9/2012
> Case Officer assigned : 13/09/2012
> Further documents (updated police check for applicant and form 80 for sponsor) and supplied :17/09/2012
> Visa Granted : 20/09/2012


Congrats!! Bro ;-)

Have similar situation, but still waiting for police checks from NZ & AU for my sponsor. Hope it will only take 3 days after supplying it for visa to be granted just as in your case.


----------



## grahamwm

Well no good news today. Seems a bit hit and miss really. My agent has said to me today that he now only expects the visa to come through in October, Hope it arrives before we land in Sydney on November 17th. Will another month of waiting, even though someone posted here from the UK that tthey got theirs a few days ago and submitted their application about a week earlier than i did.


----------



## grahamwm

Well no good news today. Seems a bit hit and miss really. My agent has said to me today that he now only expects the visa to come through in October, Hope it arrives before we land in Sydney on November 17th. Well another month of waiting, even though someone posted here from the UK that tthey got theirs a few days ago and submitted their application about a week earlier than i did.


----------



## MelisUur

Does anybody know if you are aloud to travel to Australia on tourist visa ect.. while waiting for the spouse visa, if so once the visa is granted do you have to return to your home country?


----------



## sasasou

MelisUur said:


> Does anybody know if you are aloud to travel to Australia on tourist visa ect.. while waiting for the spouse visa, if so once the visa is granted do you have to return to your home country?


Hi,

yeas, that is totally fine. I want to do the same, because of the long processing time. I asked my CO. She said that I can apply for any other visa while my application is ongoing. I just have to let them know, when I am going to enter Australia. Because when my visa will be about to be granted, they will then give me some notice, so that I can leave the country before the visa grant (I applied for Partner Visa Offshore, for that one you have to be out of the country, when it is being granted). She also said, that I have to be outside Australia for four working days. I'll probably go to New Zealand (It does not have to be home, just any other country)
I got my tourist visa in the meanwhile, that worked out without any problem.

Well, looks like u guys did not hear any good for a while either?

Still good luck, sasa


----------



## MelisUur

sasasou said:


> Hi,
> 
> yeas, that is totally fine. I want to do the same, because of the long processing time. I asked my CO. She said that I can apply for any other visa while my application is ongoing. I just have to let them know, when I am going to enter Australia. Because when my visa will be about to be granted, they will then give me some notice, so that I can leave the country before the visa grant (I applied for Partner Visa Offshore, for that one you have to be out of the country, when it is being granted). She also said, that I have to be outside Australia for four working days. I'll probably go to New Zealand (It does not have to be home, just any other country)
> I got my tourist visa in the meanwhile, that worked out without any problem.
> 
> Well, looks like u guys did not hear any good for a while either?
> 
> Still good luck, sasa


Thanks for your reply! I'm thinking of doing this! I'm sick and tired of Turkey! (The country of constant dramas and headaches)
I already waited two years for my husband we don't ever want to be separated again it's just to difficult! I've lost all hope with this visa! I feel like its never going to come!! I've got a gut feeling its going to take 6+ months..
Another month unemployed sitting at home just waitin for this visa all day is gonna be the end of me haha! 
So we might try this option


----------



## lostsoultodiscover

Date of application: 1 June , 2012

Nationality: Pakistani

Visa type: Partner (Subclass 309)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore
Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
Visa Application Centre: Australian consulate dubai
Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: June 25, 2012

Date visa granted: waiting.

Last month, I got a call to submit my medicals. The forms and the results were sent the previous month. How long should it take for me to get my partner visa? I can't wait to get back with my wife. Please advise by when I should expect to get my partner visa.


----------



## Emily88

Hi Guys my Visa just granted yeahhhhhhh
Thank you This amazing forum 
My timeline is here

Date of Application: 18/05/2012
Nationality: Thai
Visa type: 820
Offshore/onshore: Onshore Perth
Medicals: 18/05/2012
Police Check: 18/05/2012
Date CO assigned: no idea
*Date Visa Granted: 20/09/2012*

Best of luck for you guys


----------



## mandm

*PMV - subclass 300*

*waves hello*

Date of application: 16/09/12

Nationality: Applicant (my fiance) is Moroccan, I am (duh!) Australian.

Visa type: Prospective Marriage (subclass 300)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Cairo

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No - directed on 19.09.12 by embassy to now obtain, appointment booked for 24.09.12

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - both Moroccan penal clearance (tribunal) and police clearance

Date CO assigned: not yet, but email acknowlegement of receiving a "valid application" with an actual person's name at the bottom felt like a small but significant step 

Date visa granted: *takes a number, sits down and waiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiits*


----------



## Explorer

Nationality: Indian
Visa Type : Offshore Partner - class BC - subclass 100
Children: Yes
Applied On:- 20/03/2012
Application received at Delhi on:- 22/03/2012
Response from case officer for additional documents:-18/05/2012
Health check up done on:-25/05/2012
Additional documents send on:-28/05/2012
VISA GRANT DATE:- 18 September 2012
Visa Granted: Permanent


----------



## NZlander

mandm said:


> *waves hello*
> 
> Date of application: 16/09/12
> 
> Nationality: Applicant (my fiance) is Moroccan, I am (duh!) Australian.
> 
> Visa type: Prospective Marriage (subclass 300)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Cairo
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): No - directed on 19.09.12 by embassy to now obtain, appointment booked for 24.09.12
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - both Moroccan penal clearance (tribunal) and police clearance
> 
> Date CO assigned: not yet, but email acknowlegement of receiving a "valid application" with an actual person's name at the bottom felt like a small but significant step
> 
> Date visa granted: *takes a number, sits down and waiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiits*


Hi, Did you actually apply in Cairo or from Morocco? Are you both together now or apart. I have also applied in Cairo office since July and nothing yet.


----------



## MelisUur

Any good news anybody? It's a new week lets hope for the best


----------



## crasht

Hello everyone,
Here is my current timeline for an application from Bogota Colombia, going through Santiago Chile.

Date of application: 13 JULY 12 - Sent Application

Nationality: Applicant (my fiance) is Colombian, I am Australian.

Visa type: Prospective Marriage (subclass 300)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Santiago Chile

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No - directed on 18 JULY 12 by embassy to now obtain, appointment booked for 23 JULY 12, then medicals submitted by Doctor electronically. No Confirmation received from Embassy

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - with Application

Date CO assigned: Presume this was the date of response on the 18th in the email saying application was received with a contact name.

No interview requested yet. No request for Form 80. However, not further contact since email asking for medicals to be completed.
Just additionally, to get a better comparison with others to hopefully act as a guide...
My fiance has never had children, has never been in a recognised de-facto relationship and has lived in the same city her whole life.
I believe our application is quite simple in that regard. 
We are not sure if we should contact the embassy to confirm they received the Medicals or not. We think it might be best to contact the Medical centre and ask if they have received a reply from the Embassy informing them that they received it.

Date visa granted: Hoping for an October approval making it 3 months from submitting application.

Good Luck to everyone, I will update this if we have to submit anything else, or we are lucky enough to hear of the approval.


----------



## Savalya

MelisUur said:


> Any good news anybody? It's a new week lets hope for the best


Not yet but I keep checking my email right up to Wednesday this distance is killing me I wish time could fly super quickly just for now


----------



## crasht

Adventuress said:


> Excuse me for jumping in here, but the revenue flowing in to the Australian Government from the immigration program has been growing at such a huge rate that any claims of a "limited budget" are risible.
> 
> Over the last six years alone, the offshore partner visa application fee has increased by $720, while the onshore partner visa application fee has increased by $1070. At the same time, the annual number of places given for partner migration has been steadily growing. (See this service, and plug in the links for Partner Migration Visa Charges and Migration Program Statistics to see a cache going back to 2006). Take into account also that a huge number of the applications lodged are rejected without a refund, and all that put together equals a sum that is not to be laughed at. And then late last year the Minister for Immigration declared that increases in fees this July would generate additional revenue of $613 million over the next four years. Yet this year official projected processing times were extended.
> 
> So is it too much to ask that some of this money go back into the immigration program, from whence it came?
> 
> In addition, family visa applications go into a queue. According to DIAC:
> 
> So how is it that some applications with apparently no compelling or compassionate circumstances get processed in four weeks while others languish in limbo for more than 12 months? Does that sound like a queue to you? Even in the case that partner visas are not capped, and are therefore not allocated a queue date, they are "assessed in order of lodgment" - it still doesn't sound as though that's happening.
> 
> How I wish there were some official body that could advocate for immigration applicants about the unfairness they've experienced. Because from the stories here, there is plenty of that going on.


Hi,
I think your questions seem legitimate here, however I wonder if this point they make here has something to do with it?

"The queue date is the date on which an application is assessed as having met all the relevant requirements."

So basically to me it sounds like, once the application has been passed and meets all the requirements and checks, it is then placed into a que. Then the countdown begins based on how many of that particular visa application's are now at the same stage.
I imagine that checks to confirm the facts would take different times depending on which country the application is coming from amongst other things. I read this as not the date that the application was received, but the date that all the application requirements are met... 
Perhaps I am wrong, I just thought it might be worth pointing out. 
I am in no way able to know that for sure and I am currently waiting like everyone else here, however it does seem like there are certain factors which seem to delay applications. To me it seems like delays can occur if there is children involved and more than one person on the application, previous marriages or recognised relationships were formed and perhaps how easy the application is to understand for the CO.
There doesn't seem to be any clear standard times from any one country for the visa we are waiting on (300). It ranges from 3 months to over 12 months for many countries of origin. This is why I tend to look at applicationns with comments that sound very similiar to ours... ie no children, no previous marriages etc etc. WHen I do that, I get a feel that typically those members have waited for on average 3 months. 
I hope these thoughts help. I hope you anyone can maybe take a look at that and see if there is an average time for applications identical to their own.

All the best to everyone. Feel free to let me know if I made a glaring error here in trying to help understand this process which is painful to anyone experiencing an unknown wait.

Regards


----------



## Savalya

crasht said:


> Hi,
> I think your questions seem legitimate here, however I wonder if this point they make here has something to do with it?
> 
> "The queue date is the date on which an application is assessed as having met all the relevant requirements."
> 
> So basically to me it sounds like, once the application has been passed and meets all the requirements and checks, it is then placed into a que. Then the countdown begins based on how many of that particular visa application's are now at the same stage.
> I imagine that checks to confirm the facts would take different times depending on which country the application is coming from amongst other things. I read this as not the date that the application was received, but the date that all the application requirements are met...
> Perhaps I am wrong, I just thought it might be worth pointing out.
> I am in no way able to know that for sure and I am currently waiting like everyone else here, however it does seem like there are certain factors which seem to delay applications. To me it seems like delays can occur if there is children involved and more than one person on the application, previous marriages or recognised relationships were formed and perhaps how easy the application is to understand for the CO.
> There doesn't seem to be any clear standard times from any one country for the visa we are waiting on (300). It ranges from 3 months to over 12 months for many countries of origin. This is why I tend to look at applicationns with comments that sound very similiar to ours... ie no children, no previous marriages etc etc. WHen I do that, I get a feel that typically those members have waited for on average 3 months.
> I hope these thoughts help. I hope you anyone can maybe take a look at that and see if there is an average time for applications identical to their own.
> 
> All the best to everyone. Feel free to let me know if I made a glaring error here in trying to help understand this process which is painful to anyone experiencing an unknown wait.
> 
> Regards[/QUOTE
> 
> You have raised very interesting points and I hope to god ur right coz if that is the case I'm in the same boat as you no kids no previous marriages etc , so I really hope my hubby gets here soon yay. Like you said we will never know the process of some people are very lucky they don't have to wait long others do I just hope we are the lucky ones.
> 
> I love this site always makes me feel better and gives me lots of hope


----------



## crasht

I hope so too. 
When I mention that time frame, that is the no kids, marriages from the country we have applied from. Might be an idea to do the same and hopefully that sheds some light on an expected time frame.

Once again, I hope I am right, but I will post here once we hear any more.

Yes this site helps to realise that it can be done and that the final result of an approved visa is well worth it.


----------



## nirmaljayakody

This was quick.. Congrats!


----------



## Frutsel

*309/100?*

Hi to all of you,

I have a question:
I applied for a 309 visa ( 27-07-12) via Berlin. 
Got a CO on 01-08-12
Did my medicals on 25-08-12 ( doctor was on a holiday for 3 wks)
So it all goes well for now.
I've read about people who applied for a 309 and got granted for a 100.
Is it possible?
I am from Holland and my husband is Australian so we come from a lowrisk country.
We've been married for almost 13 years ( in Sydney) and we got no kids.
My husband starts his work in Aus at the 7th of january. I already asked my CO how long it will take because I will bring my 3 dogs with me and the prep time for dogs because of the strict policy is at least 6 months. We also got 2 houses for sale ( 1 is already sold).
So I had to plan ( like many other ) way before my visa grant. 
I got a standard reply that it could take up to 9 months. 
Is there any hope for me to move back at the end of the year? 

Thanks!


----------



## bma

Frutsel said:


> Hi to all of you,
> 
> I have a question:
> I applied for a 309 visa ( 27-07-12) via Berlin.
> Got a CO on 01-08-12
> Did my medicals on 25-08-12 ( doctor was on a holiday for 3 wks)
> So it all goes well for now.
> I've read about people who applied for a 309 and got granted for a 100.
> Is it possible?
> I am from Holland and my husband is Australian so we come from a lowrisk country.
> We've been married for almost 13 years ( in Sydney) and we got no kids.
> My husband starts his work in Aus at the 7th of january. I already asked my CO how long it will take because I will bring my 3 dogs with me and the prep time for dogs because of the strict policy is at least 6 months. We also got 2 houses for sale ( 1 is already sold).
> So I had to plan ( like many other ) way before my visa grant.
> I got a standard reply that it could take up to 9 months.
> Is there any hope for me to move back at the end of the year?
> 
> Thanks!


Based on what I've read on this forum, you have a lot of chance of getting a permanent visa instead of 309. Have you bought the plane tickets yet? Considering you only need an eVisitor to enter Australia, you could fly to Australia on a tourist visa, and then fly to New Zealand when your visa is about to be granted. Congratulations on taking the dogs with you!! All the best!


----------



## Frutsel

Thanks for the quick reply.
We haven't booked the flight for ourself yet. The dogs will fly on the 3rd of December. The new home owners will move in at the 17th of December and the moving company will be here around the 10th of December.
So I also think it would be wise to apply for an e-visitor visa. I thought u d have to get back to the country of applying (in my case Holland) to get my visa granted.
Thanks for the tip that it is possible to go to NZ instead.
Is there a timeline for the e-visitor visa or can u get it straight away?


----------



## miapete

Date of Application: April 25, 2012
Nationality: Filipino
Visa Type: Subclass 309(Partner Temporary)
Offshore: Hongkong
Medical Submitted: yes (May 24)
Police checked: yes (June 03)
Certificate of Registered Particular submitted: Yes (June 06)
Date CO assigned: May 09, 2012
Visa Granted: Still waiting
Phoned my case officer sometime in August to follow up the application and she told me, assessment probably late September or early October and will just call me if they ask further questions for me to answer.


----------



## richh1833

Anyone have any news from DC about PMV's?


----------



## bma

Frutsel said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> We haven't booked the flight for ourself yet. The dogs will fly on the 3rd of December. The new home owners will move in at the 17th of December and the will be here around the 10th of December.
> So I also think it would be wise to apply for an e-visitor visa. I thought u d have to get back to the country of applying (in my case Holland) to get my visa granted.
> Thanks for the tip that it is possible to go to NZ instead.
> Is there a timeline for the e-visitor visa or can u get it straight away?


Unfortunately you're flying to Australia when the plane tickets are the most expensive. I wouldn't worry about your partner visa, I'm sure you have heaps of evidence and the approval is just a matter of time.
In my humble opinion (I'm just a forum user and not an agent) it'd be good to plan your flight and everything that comes together with moving down under cause December is just around the corner.

I would call the immigration office, though, and ask them nicely how's the process going, any news and so on, and I'd tell them you want to accompany your partner when he moves to Australia in December. You never know, you might get an understanding person on the line... You need to tell them you will fly to Australia on an eVisitor (if your visa doesn't come through), because the immigration needs to notify you when to leave Australia for your partner visa to be granted.

Usually you need to stay abroad four working days, but it must be done in agreement with immigration, they really need to know about this.

Well, I still think you will fly to Australia on your partner visa. 

By the way, you get your eVisitor approved in a matter of hours, so I wouldn't worry about this until about two weeks prior to leaving Europe (but your partner visa will come through by then ).


----------



## Adventuress

crasht said:


> Hi,
> I think your questions seem legitimate here, however I wonder if this point they make here has something to do with it?
> 
> "The queue date is the date on which an application is assessed as having met all the relevant requirements."
> 
> So basically to me it sounds like, once the application has been passed and meets all the requirements and checks, it is then placed into a que. Then the countdown begins based on how many of that particular visa application's are now at the same stage.
> I imagine that checks to confirm the facts would take different times depending on which country the application is coming from amongst other things. I read this as not the date that the application was received, but the date that all the application requirements are met...
> Perhaps I am wrong, I just thought it might be worth pointing out.
> I am in no way able to know that for sure and I am currently waiting like everyone else here, however it does seem like there are certain factors which seem to delay applications. To me it seems like delays can occur if there is children involved and more than one person on the application, previous marriages or recognised relationships were formed and perhaps how easy the application is to understand for the CO.
> There doesn't seem to be any clear standard times from any one country for the visa we are waiting on (300). It ranges from 3 months to over 12 months for many countries of origin. This is why I tend to look at applicationns with comments that sound very similiar to ours... ie no children, no previous marriages etc etc. WHen I do that, I get a feel that typically those members have waited for on average 3 months.
> I hope these thoughts help. I hope you anyone can maybe take a look at that and see if there is an average time for applications identical to their own.
> 
> All the best to everyone. Feel free to let me know if I made a glaring error here in trying to help understand this process which is painful to anyone experiencing an unknown wait.
> 
> Regards


Thanks for your feedback. Yes, I had noticed that clause, but it still prevents me from understanding how people who lodged a complete application are forced to wait more than 12 months with minimal contact from the Department, while someone else who applied recently can get theirs in a few weeks. One would think that if there were anything outstanding the applicant wouldn't be made to wait more than a year to hear anything. I mean, I think it's fantastic that such fast processing times are possible, but why has the other person been left to languish?

I'm (thankfully) not speaking about my own case (yet), and ours should be quite straightforward, but about things I have seen and read on the forum. There are some anecdotes buried here that get me really riled up at the unfairness these people have experienced. For example, refusals on criteria that have nothing to do with what has been prescribed. And then there are people in the same or better circumstances than someone else, and they get passed over.

It simply leaves me with a wish that the whole process were more transparent, but of course that's not possible because it would be opening the Department up to unnecessary risks from applicants who are not genuine.


----------



## Frutsel

Thanks for the tips and the encouragement BMA . Hope you r right about my visa )) I will def. post it when it's approved. Fingers crossed for all of us who r waiting for approval!


----------



## crasht

Adventuress said:


> Thanks for your feedback. Yes, I had noticed that clause, but it still prevents me from understanding how people who lodged a complete application are forced to wait more than 12 months with minimal contact from the Department, while someone else who applied recently can get theirs in a few weeks. One would think that if there were anything outstanding the applicant wouldn't be made to wait more than a year to hear anything. I mean, I think it's fantastic that such fast processing times are possible, but why has the other person been left to languish?
> 
> I'm (thankfully) not speaking about my own case (yet), and ours should be quite straightforward, but about things I have seen and read on the forum. There are some anecdotes buried here that get me really riled up at the unfairness these people have experienced. For example, refusals on criteria that have nothing to do with what has been prescribed. And then there are people in the same or better circumstances than someone else, and they get passed over.
> 
> It simply leaves me with a wish that the whole process were more transparent, but of course that's not possible because it would be opening the Department up to unnecessary risks from applicants who are not genuine.


You would think so wouldn't you?
I would like to see a more transparent process myself, and ideas that came to mind might be, at least a % marker so you can see that things are progressing.

I don't think we can reach the stage of publishing why applications are not approved because then non legitimate applications will focus on those and improve their applications based on that feedback.
I guess considering that, it is probably difficult to give too much info, without giving too much info if you follow me.
I'm sure the process knows that there are major delays in the system at certain locations and like you say, definately having read alot that you refer to (some being completely bewildering I agree). Their are statistics which report many many various details, which would make me think that there is definately statistics which would capture the application time frames and that certain embassy's take longer than others, and reasons should hopefully be identified and fixes put in place or resources added to improve times within the actual limit set each year of application approvals. I believe they are easily being met each year and this includes many applications that are rejected!

What I find interesting is, if they actually did find someone who is clearly identified as being attached to a non-desireable group... so potentially will cause a threat to Australian communities, or is clearly a case of looking for the visa to live in a better country.... how does DIAC say this? I mean surely in those cases, they don't say, not approved because we believe your case to present a danger to the community, or you're looking for a free ticket? Instead I imagine they say, you have not met the requirements to satisfy part whatever of the application. 
Then I thought, those applicants, well the Australian member might feel that it is true love and would now either try again (if the time was short and gather more information), or perhaps that might cause them to find another way to be together... (the Australian goes to the applicants country) so in a kind of way, the delays could potentially be a way to confirm the legitimate nature of the relationship if they have doubts? This is purely just a guess and I would hope it isn't, but I wouldn't be gullible enough to see that it wouldn't be.

So it makes me wonder if, in these situations perhaps where they have reasonable doubts about the relationship, (and I can't not make a general comment and say all, because I know ALOT of the longer cases are legitimate), that I wonder if they just drag it out to test the legitimate nature of their relationship? It sounds like that could be a tactic. You never see on here the people who have dropped their application due to the time it takes, and perhaps why relationships break up, but I am sure there are PLENTY! I would wait a very long time, but I imagien there would be a limit. 
Legit relationships would be willing to wait longer I imagine than that of non.

So I guess the point I am trying to make is, I completely agree with you that it needs to be a little more responsive and transparent to the legitimate people... but how I guess without giving away too many tips to the traffickers? It's almost cruel in a way the waiting times experienced by some members, and just having some small indication would be better than nothing.

If I saw that I was 15%, 40%, 80% of the way through, I could adjust my expectations and lower my stress, as well as start to predict a potential date of approval. It could also identify those applications that have seemed to be missed and until someone writes in, it would never have been looked at... because you see the cases of approval immediately after contact is made after such long waits. That seems quite terrible actually.

Like you I don't think I will be waiting too long for my Fiance to finally be here. Similiar cases from the same embassy have been taking 3 months on average. So I am using that as the best guide I have.

I hope that might help to raise ideas in your thoughts. The difficulty as you can see is there are YES and NO cases, and ALOT in between! We also don't know what the applications are actually like and if there are alot of little errors that slow things down which they have to confirm etc etc. Much like when people in my employment constantly make mistakes on documents and or make confusing statements. They will take longer to process and they probably should have used an agent. I'm sure as is the human nature, mistakes are made in processing. I just hope ours is not one of them.

Once again it's always best for any applicants to double, triple and ask someone else to read their applications to pick up basic mistakes which we miss sometimes in our own writing before the application is sent in.

Best regards and a speedy application everyone


----------



## dianmarie007

I am so happy to have my Temporary Partner Onshore visa granted. It was lodge 19th of Sept. and granted the next day. I received the letter last monday only. It is pretty unexpected because i don't have yet my medical and AFP lodge as well as my marriage certificate because we just married last 8th. I really thank God for that. One more visa to go.


----------



## krissybaby

dianmarie007 said:


> I am so happy to have my Temporary Partner Onshore visa granted. It was lodge 19th of Sept. and granted the next day. I received the letter last monday only. It is pretty unexpected because i don't have yet my medical and AFP lodge as well as my marriage certificate because we just married last 8th. I really thank God for that. One more visa to go.


Congratulations Dianmarie!


----------



## mrsl

dianmarie007 said:


> I am so happy to have my Temporary Partner Onshore visa granted. It was lodge 19th of Sept. and granted the next day. I received the letter last monday only. It is pretty unexpected because i don't have yet my medical and AFP lodge as well as my marriage certificate because we just married last 8th. I really thank God for that. One more visa to go.


congrats to you


----------



## MelisUur

5 months has already passed the upside is Turkeys general waiting time is 4 - 6 but its possible to take longer eh my patience is running low today feeling very down and frustrated  
I'd like to see more people posting their good news (visas being granted ) on this forum to keep us all positive..Fingers crossed for everybody


----------



## crasht

MelisUur said:


> 5 months has already passed the upside is Turkeys general waiting time is 4 - 6 but its possible to take longer eh my patience is running low today feeling very down and frustrated
> I'd like to see more people posting their good news (visas being granted ) on this forum to keep us all positive..Fingers crossed for everybody


Hi,
I just saw your comment and I'm sure we all go through these days. No news to find hope in, but the hope can be found internal in your situation.
When I think about that, I think of the exact moment I am made aware of the news. Might be by email, might be by a message on my phone and it might be after a terrible day at work, or perhaps a really good day. 
No matter which way we look at it, I know without a doubt that it will end up being a day I remember for a very very long time. I will also know that in that moment, the waiting and nights and weeks and months alone will start to fade into the past and all my thoughts will be of the future. Without a doubt, that always makes me smile. The other thing is, I feel lucky that I know at least one other person in the EXACT same position as me, and I am lucky that I have met and found and have found someone who to me is as close to perfect as I will ever know, and that this process is just what needs to be done to get the 'reward' of showing patience and trust in my relationship. So I am actually lucky to be in this situation in a way.

SO life is not perfect, but will it ever be? For a not so perfect life, waiting for that moment is tolerable, but of course can be hard to see sometimes.

I personally also use this time to practice my cooking and get better at a few things such as Spanish or improve my fitness, especially when my fiance is actually sleeping on the other side of the world.

Hope that might help. 
I also hope we do hear of some news from successful applicants, especially from the same countries as our own inclusive of the timelines that they have experienced!


----------



## Savalya

crasht said:


> Hi,
> I just saw your comment and I'm sure we all go through these days. No news to find hope in, but the hope can be found internal in your situation.
> When I think about that, I think of the exact moment I am made aware of the news. Might be by email, might be by a message on my phone and it might be after a terrible day at work, or perhaps a really good day.
> No matter which way we look at it, I know without a doubt that it will end up being a day I remember for a very very long time. I will also know that in that moment, the waiting and nights and weeks and months alone will start to fade into the past and all my thoughts will be of the future. Without a doubt, that always makes me smile. The other thing is, I feel lucky that I know at least one other person in the EXACT same position as me, and I am lucky that I have met and found and have found someone who to me is as close to perfect as I will ever know, and that this process is just what needs to be done to get the 'reward' of showing patience and trust in my relationship. So I am actually lucky to be in this situation in a way.
> 
> SO life is not perfect, but will it ever be? For a not so perfect life, waiting for that moment is tolerable, but of course can be hard to see sometimes.
> 
> I personally also use this time to practice my cooking and get better at a few things such as Spanish or improve my fitness, especially when my fiance is actually sleeping on the other side of the world.
> 
> Hope that might help.
> I also hope we do hear of some news from successful applicants, especially from the same countries as our own inclusive of the timelines that they have experienced!


I LOVE YOUR POSITIVITY!!! you are 100% right and pple like you make us feel better everyday is 1 day closer and I really pray to god that we will have our loved ones in our arms very shortly hopefully for Xmas and New years.....Fingers crossed


----------



## richh1833

We've been waiting since April and they've gotten EVERYTHING! I mean everything, they didnt even ask for medicals but we still gave it to them. We haven't heard anything since the acknowledgement 2 days after lodging. Mind you, my fiance is a Vietnamese student, studying in the US so maybe that might have something to do with it but its really ridiculous as theres no communication at all.


----------



## MelisUur

richh1833 said:


> We've been waiting since April and they've gotten EVERYTHING! I mean everything, they didnt even ask for medicals but we still gave it to them. We haven't heard anything since the acknowledgement 2 days after lodging. Mind you, my fiance is a Vietnamese student, studying in the US so maybe that might have something to do with it but its really ridiculous as theres no communication at all.


The communication is horrible! They won't answer any questions! I mean we paid quite a lot of money for this visa the least we deserve is our questions to be answered!


----------



## richh1833

I would also like to ask how far off were peoples, marriage dates and their grant dates? I think this might have some sort of connection?


----------



## MelisUur

richh1833 said:


> I would also like to ask how far off were peoples, marriage dates and their grant dates? I think this might have some sort of connection?


I got married this time last year and applied on 2nd of May this year so I don't think it makes much of a difference..
I will add we are both young..first marriege..no children involved..the embassy indicted that it should take minimum time under these circumstances but it hasn't..So I think it all just depends on what's happenin in Canberra getting the final decions ect..I think their very busy this time of year too 
I did notice people who applied in June before the tax time got their visas granted in less than a month..


----------



## richh1833

You're applying for a partner visa right? I'm applying for a PMV.


----------



## mandm

NZlander said:


> Hi, Did you actually apply in Cairo or from Morocco? Are you both together now or apart. I have also applied in Cairo office since July and nothing yet.


Hi NZlander,

We had to apply in Cairo as no embassy in Morocco and Cairo has responsibility for visa apps from Morocco.

Did you at least get an email acknowlegement of your Application - I was pretty excited to see that this correspondence had a name on it with actual contact details for a real person 

I must say I also sent an email enquiry before we applied and they responded the next day addressing my question specificically without telling me to refer here or there instead. This gives me *some* hope.

We are apart - sob - and proudly sponsored by Skype and cheap(er) dodgy telcos. I lived in Morocco for about five months but had to return to Oz in July to recommence my job and get the ball rolling on the Application. I am going back to Morocco for two weeks in December which is making it *slightly* easier to bear.

I really don't know about the timeline, but I'm expecting a long wait - high risk country and all that nonsense. Likely the whole nine months they say. I am the kind of person who would rather be pleasantly surprised if it comes earlier than to get my hopes up about a short timeline and have my spirits crushed with each passing day


----------



## gjuko

Hi, everybody. I just want to ask if anyone from the Balkans has been granted a partner visa yet?

I lodged the application (309 Subclass) on 13-th February, went on a interview on 20-th of March and submitted medical then. From then on, I haven't received any news, so I guess I'll keep waiting.

But, I would be relieved if I hear that someone that applied in Belgrade (as I did) get his/her VISA.


----------



## Pratty

gjuko said:


> Hi, everybody. I just want to ask if anyone from the Balkans has been granted a partner visa yet?
> 
> I lodged the application (309 Subclass) on 13-th February, went on a interview on 20-th of March and submitted medical then. From then on, I haven't received any news, so I guess I'll keep waiting.
> 
> But, I would be relieved if I hear that someone that applied in Belgrade (as I did) get his/her VISA.


G'day, yes my wife submitted on the 20/ 02/2012,,,,,, interview on the 19 /04 . Not asked to submit anything further. We were told between 2 and 5 months from interview. That has just passed, not thinking about it anymore.

When it happens it happens,good luck. Nice to finally see someone else going through Belgrade,you are 1 week in front of us.


----------



## yamahamoto

Not sure if i have posted or not but my wife just got her PR. Here are our time line

- We were engaged oversea in 07/2009 
- She came over as a visitor in 12/2009
- I applied for 886 in 12/2009 but couldnt include my wife
- she then extended for her visitor visa, and student visa when her visitor visa expired in 11/2010
- i got my PR in 11/2011
- applied for my wifes partner visa in 12/2011
- 08/2012 submitted extra evidences 
- late 08/2012 PR granted

Good luck to everyone


----------



## grahamwm

MelisUur said:


> I got married this time last year and applied on 2nd of May this year so I don't think it makes much of a difference..
> I will add we are both young..first marriege..no children involved..the embassy indicted that it should take minimum time under these circumstances but it hasn't..So I think it all just depends on what's happenin in Canberra getting the final decions ect..I think their very busy this time of year too
> I did notice people who applied in June before the tax time got their visas granted in less than a month..


I'll be married for 3 years next week and we have a baby together so i dont think marraige times makes a difference. We have been waiting since April with no contact.


----------



## sheep

gjuko said:


> Hi, everybody. I just want to ask if anyone from the Balkans has been granted a partner visa yet?
> 
> I lodged the application (309 Subclass) on 13-th February, went on a interview on 20-th of March and submitted medical then. From then on, I haven't received any news, so I guess I'll keep waiting.
> 
> But, I would be relieved if I hear that someone that applied in Belgrade (as I did) get his/her VISA.


And I am one week in front of you.
Hopefully we all get them around the same time.

Will let you guys know as soon as we get good news.


----------



## Meertsj

Hello everyone,

For the last 2.5 months I have been checking this forum regularly to keep myself motivated and don't give up hope. I came to Australia on a tourist visa and for the past 8 months haven't been able to work because of it. So you can all imagine how I felt when I got the news today.........

Date of application: 21 july 2012

Nationality: Dutch

Visa type: UK 820

Offshore/onshore: onshore Sydney in person

Medicals submitted (yes/no):yes with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application

Date CO assigned: no idea

Date visa granted: 28 september 2012

I am over the moon and so excited to finally be able to start working and contributing financially to our relationship!!!

I wish everyone who is waiting the best of luck and try not to give up hope....


----------



## kangaro

Congratulating!!


----------



## PrincessConsuela

From: Malaysia, 
Applied: 09 Jul 2012, 
Applied From: Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, 
Visa Sub: 309 Partner temporary Offshore, 
Application: Paper, 
Agent: No, 
Police Checks: 09 Jul 2012, 
CO Assigned: 10 Jul 2012, 
Medicals: 07 Sep 2012, 
To: Australia ????


Its been hell and back trying to compile all the documents. Started the process back in Apr when I sent in my request for my police clearance. We got our marriage registered in KL in May and that was a nightmare since he has been divorced and the certificate was available online the msian authorities refused to accept that it was a paperless system and insisted that a hard copy was required, caused a scene till they finally relented. Had to go to commissioner of oaths to get a formal certification of the divorce cert and a translator to certify that my husband understood the malay language form to register our marriage. the fact that Im malaysian and speak/read/write malay held no weight and I was obviously not entitle to translate for him. We then had to wait until he left back to Aus to get the divorcee decree certified because the comm of oath here refused to certify it without an original copy. I was only able to apply the visa after 1st July by which the price for the visa application increased. 

As of now, Im yet to receive a reply from my CO ever since I did my medical. Im getting anxious. I am pregnant and Im hoping to get to Aus by Dec so that I can prepare for my baby's birth and Ive tried calling the number given and there is nobody answering. i just tried emailing them again today. Hope to receive a reply soon. 



AAAAAAAAARGH IM SO PIST OFF WITH MY CASE OFFICER!!!!!.. DUMB B**** is claiming i did not send her any supporting documents when I did over a month and a half ago!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I COULD STRANGLE HER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IMkddj

Meertsj said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> For the last 2.5 months I have been checking this forum regularly to keep myself motivated and don't give up hope. I came to Australia on a tourist visa and for the past 8 months haven't been able to work because of it. So you can all imagine how I felt when I got the news today.........
> 
> Date of application: 21 july 2012
> 
> Nationality: Dutch
> 
> Visa type: UK 820
> 
> Offshore/onshore: onshore Sydney in person
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no):yes with application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: no idea
> 
> Date visa granted: 28 september 2012
> 
> I am over the moon and so excited to finally be able to start working and contributing financially to our relationship!!!
> 
> I wish everyone who is waiting the best of luck and try not to give up hope....


Congratulation!!!


----------



## livingon

HI Everyone,

I've been watching the forum for a while now, would love to hear any news from those that have applied for the 309/100 in ottawa.

My husband applied May 23rd 2012 and it has been a long tiresome wait apart, made all the more difficult by the fact that he is in Cuba(dont even get me started about all the extra hoops we had to jump through), with no internet, he is unable to work as he has got his exit visa( permission to leave the country) and just waits for contact from me everday as it is so expensive for them to call or even send sms.

This process has made my hair fall out and go grey and I would not wish this on anyone, the stress is constant and just worrying about his everyday safety and mental health is draining.

On the plus side we are over 4 months of waiting now and hoping that we will hear something sooner rather then later as my greatest wish is that he will be here for christmas.

Anyone who applied around the same time have you heard anything yet?


----------



## Sonkos

Date of application: 11th September 2012
Nationality: German
Visa type: UK 820
Offshore/onshore: onshore, Brisbane by mail
Medicals submitted (yes/no):yes with application
Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application
Date CO assigned: dont know
Date visa granted: 26th September 2012

I am SO surprised!
Couldnt believe it! Got the letter today, was in the mail for quite a bit (probably cause it had to come all the way to Magnetic Island)

JUST OVER 2 WEEKS! Am sooo happy 
All the hard work was worth it. I put so much efford in the application 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## MelisUur

02/10/2012 my hubby's visa got granted this morning


----------



## kangaro

Congrats!!


----------



## krissybaby

MelisUur said:


> 02/10/2012 my hubby's visa got granted this morning


Wow! the long wait is over  Congratulations ...can u put your timeline please


----------



## Adventuress

MelisUur said:


> 02/10/2012 my hubby's visa got granted this morning


What excellent news! Glad to hear your wait is finally over


----------



## writerbrisbane

*Brisbane*

It has been 13 Month today since I applied for the first stage De Facto on shore in Brissy and still NOTHING!


----------



## Pratty

MelisUur said:


> 02/10/2012 my hubby's visa got granted this morning


Hi, besides you and your hubby I am so pleased for you. I bet you are already packed. You have made my week,,,congratulations


----------



## writerbrisbane

MelisUur said:


> 02/10/2012 my hubby's visa got granted this morning


Congratsss Melis, I am so glad it is finally over for you. I think you have been in Eskisehir for the waiting period, it is my hometown  Best luck in Australia  Cheers


----------



## kimfraggle

livingon said:


> HI Everyone,
> 
> I've been watching the forum for a while now, would love to hear any news from those that have applied for the 309/100 in ottawa.
> 
> My husband applied May 23rd 2012 and it has been a long tiresome wait apart, made all the more difficult by the fact that he is in Cuba(dont even get me started about all the extra hoops we had to jump through), with no internet, he is unable to work as he has got his exit visa( permission to leave the country) and just waits for contact from me everday as it is so expensive for them to call or even send sms.
> 
> This process has made my hair fall out and go grey and I would not wish this on anyone, the stress is constant and just worrying about his everyday safety and mental health is draining.
> 
> On the plus side we are over 4 months of waiting now and hoping that we will hear something sooner rather then later as my greatest wish is that he will be here for christmas.
> 
> Anyone who applied around the same time have you heard anything yet?


Hi!

Yes, applied on May 14th. Medicals and Police Check a couple of weeks later. We just got contacted last week to provide some additional info (both of us forgot to answer a question on our forms). We sent off the info straight away and are hoping the visa will be finalised soon. My fiance received the contact via email and phone on the same day and had a very positive conversation with the lady at the immi office.

These times ARE tough. For all of us. We had 3 weeks together in Aug when I visited Canada, apart from that we're looking at being apart for around 7 months - all while I'm pregnant with our first baby 

Keep the faith and KEEP BUSY!


----------



## kimfraggle

oops, sorry, w applied for the 300 not 309/100. I don't know how much difference it makes.


----------



## Savalya

MelisUur said:


> 02/10/2012 my hubby's visa got granted this morning


OMG congrats I'm so happy for you honestly even though I don't know I mean that from the bottom of my heart I wish you both a long happy life together


----------



## livingon

kimfraggle said:


> Hi!
> 
> Yes, applied on May 14th. Medicals and Police Check a couple of weeks later. We just got contacted last week to provide some additional info (both of us forgot to answer a question on our forms). We sent off the info straight away and are hoping the visa will be finalised soon. My fiance received the contact via email and phone on the same day and had a very positive conversation with the lady at the immi office.
> 
> These times ARE tough. For all of us. We had 3 weeks together in Aug when I visited Canada, apart from that we're looking at being apart for around 7 months - all while I'm pregnant with our first baby
> 
> Keep the faith and KEEP BUSY!


Thanks for sharing your details, everybit of information gives me hope, I have wondered how the pregnant women go through this process, I was pretty determined not to get pregnant just because I didn't want to do it alone, but I really underestimated the amount of stress and sideeffects on the body, hats off to you .
I hope that everything goes well for you, and your visa comes through soon and congratulations to the soon to be parents


----------



## m1k3

Sonkos said:


> Date of application: 11th September 2012
> Nationality: German
> Visa type: UK 820
> Offshore/onshore: onshore, Brisbane by mail
> Medicals submitted (yes/no):yes with application
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> Date CO assigned: dont know
> Date visa granted: 26th September 2012
> 
> I am SO surprised!
> Couldnt believe it! Got the letter today, was in the mail for quite a bit (probably cause it had to come all the way to Magnetic Island)
> 
> JUST OVER 2 WEEKS! Am sooo happy
> All the hard work was worth it. I put so much efford in the application
> 
> Good luck everyone!





> writerbrisbane writerbrisbane is offline
> Active Member
> 
> Join Date: Jul 2012
> Posts: 10
> Users Flag! From turkey
> 
> 1 likes received
> Brisbane
> It has been 13 Month today since I applied for the first stage De Facto on shore in Brissy and still NOTHING!


Couldn't stop myself... Btw, it's mine 13 month today too...


----------



## Neb

sheep said:


> And I am one week in front of you.
> Hopefully we all get them around the same time.
> Will let you guys know as soon as we get good news.


My wife applied at the Belgrade embassy on15th of March! She did her medicals and interview on 8th of May,and,of course,still nothing! So glad to find you here,guys,makes this long waiting a bit easier! Plese,let me know when you get the visa! All the best,wish you to get it ASAP!


----------



## MelisUur

Thank you everyone and specialy for the support along the way! I would of went looney if it wasn't for this forum  My fingers are crossed for you all  
My timeline would be 
Date of application: 2nd May 2012
Nationality: Turkish 
Visa type: Partner 
Onshore/Offshore: Offshore 
Date CO assigned: Aprox 1 and a half - 2 weeks after applying 
Medicals submitted: Yes can't remember the exact date but some time in June 2012
Police check submitted: Yes with application 
Date visa granted: TODAY  2nd October 2012 
It took exactly 5 months..If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask..Hope you all hear good news soon


----------



## islgirl

congratulations!


----------



## Pratty

Neb said:


> My wife applied at the Belgrade embassy on15th of March! She did her medicals and interview on 8th of May,and,of course,still nothing! So glad to find you here,guys,makes this long waiting a bit easier! Plese,let me know when you get the visa! All the best,wish you to get it ASAP!


Hi Neb, can I ask where is your wife from? There are now 4 of us on this forum waiting for some good news from Belgrade. All the best to you and your wife


----------



## forbesal

forbesal said:


> Date of application: 4 Jul 2012
> 
> Nationality: American
> 
> Visa type: Onshore partner visa 820/801
> 
> Processing centre: Brisbane
> 
> Medicals included: Yes with application
> 
> Police checks: Not with application- late July (afp and FBI)
> 
> CO assigned: waiting
> 
> Visa granted: waiting
> 
> I too am regretting applying in Brisbane... Looks like I'm in for a long long wait... Good luck to all!


Hi all!

Such unexpected and great news came today... Visa granted! I'm ecstatic and in utter shock. Here i was just thinking today was going to be a normal day, I casually checked my email and there it was! I thought for sure I was in for a 12+ month wait being that I applied in Brisbane. 

CO assigned: unknown

Date granted: 03 Oct 12!

On a side note, other then applying for bridging visa B, I didn't make any additional inquiry-type contact with immigration. However, I do remember that when submitting my police certificates, i attached a letter indicating that my application is decision ready. As many before me have indicated, this could be vital to getting a "quick" processing time. Maybe instead of calling immi, some could try writing a formal letter to the place they applied? I'm of the sort that formal documents addressed and signed have a stronger impact than a note in an electronic file saying that the applicant called- you know? Then the information on file would be in your words, not the impatient words of the call centre people.

Anywhoo, I wish the very best to all who are waiting. Xx


----------



## Neb

Pratty said:


> Hi Neb, can I ask where is your wife from? There are now 4 of us on this forum waiting for some good news from Belgrade. All the best to you and your wife


Hi,Pratty!  My wife is from Niš,Serbia! It nice to know you are there,wish you the best of luck! Time goes really slow when you wait for something,isn't it?  See you in Ozzy land,hopefully very soon!


----------



## lukeleon9

What is the average time from when you send the last documents to when you receive the visa.


----------



## aussiecita

Long time lurker on these forums, didn't have much to add until now but I can give an update on our timeline! I'm Aussie, partner is Mexican. Our case officer called today to confirm his visa will be approved  We hadn't heard anything from the CO before this.

*Date of application:* 18 May
*Nationality:* Mexican
*Visa type:* Prospective Marriage 300
*Onshore/Offshore:* Offshore (sent to Ottawa, Canada)
*Date CO assigned:* late August/early September
*Medicals submitted:* June
*Police check submitted:* June
*Date visa granted:* Advised today (3 October) that it will be approved! Just got to submit one bit of paperwork to change the wedding date since we have to get married within 9 months and the visa will be granted way earlier than we anticipated.


----------



## islgirl

that is wonderful news! congratulations! I applied in Ottawa in August and havent heard anything as yet except for they received my application but i hope to be as lucky as you guys ... congrats again


----------



## CaliKL

*Date of application:* 30 April 2012
*Nationality:* USA
*Visa type:* Prospective Marriage 300
*Onshore/Offshore:* Offshore (sent to Washington DC)
*Date CO assigned:* 03 May 2012
*Medicals submitted:* 23 August 2012
*Police check submitted:* 04 June 2012
*Date visa granted:* Not yet. Still waiting and waiting. I had followed up with CO and they said they're waiting on Medicals.

Our wedding date is 08 December 2012 here in USA. Am anxious!


----------



## Miss Swan

forbesal said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Such unexpected and great news came today... Visa granted! I'm ecstatic and in utter shock. Here i was just thinking today was going to be a normal day, I casually checked my email and there it was! I thought for sure I was in for a 12+ month wait being that I applied in Brisbane.
> 
> CO assigned: unknown
> 
> Date granted: 03 Oct 12!
> 
> On a side note, other then applying for bridging visa B, I didn't make any additional inquiry-type contact with immigration. However, I do remember that when submitting my police certificates, i attached a letter indicating that my application is decision ready. As many before me have indicated, this could be vital to getting a "quick" processing time. Maybe instead of calling immi, some could try writing a formal letter to the place they applied? I'm of the sort that formal documents addressed and signed have a stronger impact than a note in an electronic file saying that the applicant called- you know? Then the information on file would be in your words, not the impatient words of the call centre people.
> 
> Anywhoo, I wish the very best to all who are waiting. Xx


Such great news! I'm so happy for you! I sent in my application just a month after yours, so I'm not expecting a response anytime soon. My application is not decision ready because I can't get through the police checks in the countries I've been to without DIAC giving me a request letter for it. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Realman2011

My partner Temporary visa 802 got granted Today. Am soo happy.. Goodluck to you All.


----------



## Savalya

Realman2011 said:


> My partner Temporary visa 802 got granted Today. Am soo happy.. Goodluck to you All.


Congratsssssssssssssss


----------



## Zamaussie

Realman2011 said:


> My partner Temporary visa 802 got granted Today. Am soo happy.. Goodluck to you All.


Congrats !!!


----------



## nighstar

writerbrisbane said:


> It has been 13 Month today since I applied for the first stage De Facto on shore in Brissy and still NOTHING!





m1k3 said:


> Couldn't stop myself... Btw, it's mine 13 month today too...


writerbrisbane, have you seen this thread?

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...-visas-have-taken-over-12-months-process.html

m1k3, have you seen the later posts/recommendations in that thread?


----------



## bma

Realman2011 said:


> My partner Temporary visa 802 got granted Today. Am soo happy.. Goodluck to you All.


Congratulations!!! Can you just add a bit of details for us who are still waiting, when and where did you apply, was it a decision ready application? I remember seeing your posts, but don't remember your timeline...

All the best!


----------



## m1k3

nighstar said:


> writerbrisbane, have you seen this thread?
> 
> http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...-visas-have-taken-over-12-months-process.html
> 
> m1k3, have you seen the later posts/recommendations in that thread?


Yes I have, currently waiting for a response after sending additional documents. Anybody know how long after that will I wait?


----------



## dreams-n-stars

m1k3 said:


> Yes I have, currently waiting for a response after sending additional documents. Anybody know how long after that will I wait?


Hi, I lodged in Brisbane as well. Just about to cross the 20 months waiting mark. I went to the office about four or five months after lodging to hand in some additional documents and went to do the same thing another four months later. However, this time the guy asked me 'if I was sure if I wanted to hand those in'. Upon my question why, he said that they would most likely take my case out of the pile, put the documents in it and put us on top of the pile again. Thus, putting us with the people who only at that moment had lodged.

So, I don't know if the length of my waiting has anything to do with this, but I suppose it's good to know for anyone out there. I also don't receive any responses on emails and going into the office is useless. So yeah. It's a waiting game really.


----------



## nighstar

dreams-n-stars said:


> Hi, I lodged in Brisbane as well. Just about to cross the 20 months waiting mark. I went to the office about four or five months after lodging to hand in some additional documents and went to do the same thing another four months later. However, this time the guy asked me 'if I was sure if I wanted to hand those in'. Upon my question why, he said that they would most likely take my case out of the pile, put the documents in it and put us on top of the pile again. Thus, putting us with the people who only at that moment had lodged.
> 
> So, I don't know if the length of my waiting has anything to do with this, but I suppose it's good to know for anyone out there. I also don't receive any responses on emails and going into the office is useless. So yeah. It's a waiting game really.


what that guy told you sounds like BS to me. i submitted a Change of Circumstances form via email with a note saying that I'd been waiting for 13+ months and 5 days later my visa was granted. perhaps what it really boils down to is the particular person handling your case, but i submitted that Change of Circumstances form specifically in the hopes that it would unearth my application and put it on top.

by the way, you STILL having received a response to your email, even after getting the correct email address.....? how many days has it been since you sent that last email....? seems really odd...


----------



## m1k3

m1k3 said:


> Yes I have, currently waiting for a response after sending additional documents. Anybody know how long after that will I wait?


Just to be clear. Now waiting after being asked by CO for additional docs...
is anyone waiting in the same situation? How long?


----------



## dreams-n-stars

nighstar said:


> what that guy told you sounds like BS to me. i submitted a Change of Circumstances form via email with a note saying that I'd been waiting for 13+ months and 5 days later my visa was granted. perhaps what it really boils down to is the particular person handling your case, but i submitted that Change of Circumstances form specifically in the hopes that it would unearth my application and put it on top.
> 
> by the way, you STILL having received a response to your email, even after getting the correct email address.....? how many days has it been since you sent that last email....? seems really odd...


Sigh, perhaps I should do the same thing, the Change of Circumstances form that is. Things are getting a bit desperate here. First email sent on 18th of September and second email three days ago. I made very sure to put all my details down, etc. So I don't really know what's going on. I have wondered more than once if they haven't just lost my case and just put dealing with it off. There's just no one else who comes even close to my waiting time. To us, our case is decision-ready, everything was handed in from the start. So yeah. I'm not really sure what to do now.


----------



## nighstar

dreams-n-stars said:


> Sigh, perhaps I should do the same thing, the Change of Circumstances form that is. Things are getting a bit desperate here. First email sent on 18th of September and second email three days ago. I made very sure to put all my details down, etc. So I don't really know what's going on. I have wondered more than once if they haven't just lost my case and just put dealing with it off. There's just no one else who comes even close to my waiting time. To us, our case is decision-ready, everything was handed in from the start. So yeah. I'm not really sure what to do now.


the only possibility that i can think of is that they're now putting off granting your 820 temporary visa because you're so close to being able to apply for the 801 permanent visa. i hope someone will correct me if i'm wrong, but i think they send out the application for the 801 22~23 months after the initial 820 visa application and you become eligible to apply for the 801 at 24 months.

still, it's completely inconsiderate of them to not even acknowledge receiving your email.... :/ i sincerely hope you get a reply really soon. my fingers, toes etc are crossed for you! and if you want someone to help you storm the Brisbane immigration center....


----------



## Savalya

*It's another New week lets hear some more good News to lift everyone's spirit *........Post your stories please.


----------



## sluzberg

Hoping this gives some hope to people who lodge decision ready applications for faster processing times! We couldn't believe it...

Date of application: 25th September 2012

Nationality: UK

Visa type: 820 defacto partner

Offshore/onshore: Onshore (Melbourne)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - with application

Date CO assigned: N/A

Date visa granted: 27th September 2012


----------



## livingon

sluzberg said:


> Hoping this gives some hope to people who lodge decision ready applications for faster processing times! We couldn't believe it...
> 
> Date of application: 25th September 2012
> 
> Nationality: UK
> 
> Visa type: 820 defacto partner
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore (Melbourne)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - with application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: N/A
> 
> Date visa granted: 27th September 2012


That is absolutely crazy and amazing! Congratulations it must feel great. Love hearing when people get granted their visas.

For all those poor people waiting over a year for onshore apps seeing this just must make it all the more frustrating for you. There just is no logic to this whole system . Keep the faith that it will happen for you thats all that you can do.

4 and a half months waiting for me, c'mon Ottawa can it be my turn this week please


----------



## lukeleon9

livingon said:


> That is absolutely crazy and amazing! Congratulations it must feel great. Love hearing when people get granted their visas.
> 
> For all those poor people waiting over a year for onshore apps seeing this just must make it all the more frustrating for you. There just is no logic to this whole system . Keep the faith that it will happen for you thats all that you can do.
> 
> 4 and a half months waiting for me, c'mon Ottawa can it be my turn this week please


2 years and 2 months for me and still waiting


----------



## sunnysmile

If it is decision ready doesn't mean that CO is ready to decide.


----------



## allatiteh2012

MelisUur said:


> Thank you everyone and specialy for the support along the way! I would of went looney if it wasn't for this forum  My fingers are crossed for you all
> My timeline would be
> Date of application: 2nd May 2012
> Nationality: Turkish
> Visa type: Partner
> Onshore/Offshore: Offshore
> Date CO assigned: Aprox 1 and a half - 2 weeks after applying
> Medicals submitted: Yes can't remember the exact date but some time in June 2012
> Police check submitted: Yes with application
> Date visa granted: TODAY  2nd October 2012
> It took exactly 5 months..If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask..Hope you all hear good news soon


with the best wishes...good luck my friend


----------



## krissybaby

sluzberg said:


> Hoping this gives some hope to people who lodge decision ready applications for faster processing times! We couldn't believe it...
> 
> Date of application: 25th September 2012
> 
> Nationality: UK
> 
> Visa type: 820 defacto partner
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore (Melbourne)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - with application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: N/A
> 
> Date visa granted: 27th September 2012


Congratulations! 

Another week and another chance for new batch of approval! Think positive everyone..:-D


----------



## dreams-n-stars

nighstar said:


> the only possibility that i can think of is that they're now putting off granting your 820 temporary visa because you're so close to being able to apply for the 801 permanent visa. i hope someone will correct me if i'm wrong, but i think they send out the application for the 801 22~23 months after the initial 820 visa application and you become eligible to apply for the 801 at 24 months.
> 
> still, it's completely inconsiderate of them to not even acknowledge receiving your email.... :/ i sincerely hope you get a reply really soon. my fingers, toes etc are crossed for you! and if you want someone to help you storm the Brisbane immigration center....


Hahah, thanks, but given that they can't answer any questions there, I suppose that it won't make much of a difference whether we storm it or not. But it will turn out alright, I'm actually not THAT concerned about this, things could be a lot worse and my trust lays with God. Thanks, hey


----------



## mmtaylor

Hi everyone, 

I received 2 emails from the Australian Embassy in Seoul last 26/9/12 and today, 08/10/12, stating that the visa will be granted on 23/10/12 and they will just send the grant notification on that day too . Here's my timeline:

Date of application: June 8, 2012

Nationality: Filipino

Visa type: 309 - Partner Temporary

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Seoul S. Korea)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - 9 July 2012

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - 24 August 2012

Date CO assigned: 10 August 2012

Date visa granted: 23 October 2012





________________


----------



## NZlander

MelisUur said:


> Thank you everyone and specialy for the support along the way! I would of went looney if it wasn't for this forum  My fingers are crossed for you all
> My timeline would be
> Date of application: 2nd May 2012
> Nationality: Turkish
> Visa type: Partner
> Onshore/Offshore: Offshore
> Date CO assigned: Aprox 1 and a half - 2 weeks after applying
> Medicals submitted: Yes can't remember the exact date but some time in June 2012
> Police check submitted: Yes with application
> Date visa granted: TODAY  2nd October 2012
> It took exactly 5 months..If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask..Hope you all hear good news soon


WOOOW great news..so happy for you! Do you have any idea if you applied to the Australian Embassy in Cairo or not? As i know it has to go through them..


----------



## NZlander

Hi Guys, What does a decision ready application mean? Do you call in the emabssey and ask for this or what? Iam bit confused here on this..


----------



## mmtaylor

NZlander said:


> Hi Guys, What does a decision ready application mean? Do you call in the emabssey and ask for this or what? Iam bit confused here on this..


In my case, we sent them an email asking for the status of the application. Their reply was "we will be making a decision to grant on 23/10/2012." I think that's what they meant by decision-ready. We were informed beforehand as to when the decision will be made.

Does anyone have a different idea about this?


----------



## NZlander

mmtaylor said:


> In my case, we sent them an email asking for the status of the application. Their reply was "we will be making a decision to grant on 23/10/2012." I think that's what they meant by decision-ready. We were informed beforehand as to when the decision will be made.
> 
> Does anyone have a different idea about this?


Well i havent had my interview yet, does this mean we ask about this after the interview or before the interview? Its quite confusing..


----------



## go tham

Mica said:


> I am so happy for you! Its great to read when people recieve their visas, it gives us all waiting lots of hope  thank you. Wishing you all the very best to you and your partner


Dusty
I am thrilled for you. We are anxiously awaiting the visa for my prospective daughter in law who filed just behind you....nice to see you so happy and Mica, nice of you to be so gracious in the waiting!


----------



## crasht

mmtaylor said:


> In my case, we sent them an email asking for the status of the application. Their reply was "we will be making a decision to grant on 23/10/2012." I think that's what they meant by decision-ready. We were informed beforehand as to when the decision will be made.
> 
> Does anyone have a different idea about this?


I thought decision ready was when an application had ALL required documentation submitted with the application. Usually and I know this is definately for the new 300 applications, it is now required that from Santiago, we wait for the embassy to request us to do the medicals, which are then sent electronically. This is obviously not decision ready as all information is not yet attached.
This is my understanding of it, as it refers to the application being sent in for most cases as apposed to the current status of it being now "Decision Ready". 
I standby to be corrected though. 

In any case, congrats on the approval date, the best thing about that is for anyone that is awaiting news of their approval, this would give them time to book flights with this date in mind.. It doesn't seem that this is normal practice, but I wish it was.


----------



## krissybaby

mmtaylor said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I received 2 emails from the Australian Embassy in Seoul last 26/9/12 and today, 08/10/12, stating that the visa will be granted on 23/10/12 and they will just send the grant notification on that day too . Here's my timeline:
> 
> Date of application: June 8, 2012
> 
> Nationality: Filipino
> 
> Visa type: 309 - Partner Temporary
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Seoul S. Korea)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes - 9 July 2012
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - 24 August 2012
> 
> Date CO assigned: 10 August 2012
> 
> Date visa granted: 23 October 2012
> 
> ________________


Hi mmtaylor,

Thats good news...congratulations!!  But why 23 October? Maybe they have a cutoff or something? But who cares, you have a grant date already!!!  woot woot!


----------



## Savalya

OMGGGGGGGGGG.....I'm so happy still in shock though My husband received a call today from his CO his Visa has been granted they just have to make an appointment for him so he goes in with his passport to get the Visa stamped in I still can't believe it.....I wish you all the best of luck keep praying...


----------



## crasht

Savalya said:


> OMGGGGGGGGGG.....I'm so happy still in shock though My husband received a call today from his CO his Visa has been granted they just have to make an appointment for him so he goes in with his passport to get the Visa stamped in I still can't believe it.....I wish you all the best of luck keep praying...


Congratulations!!!! We applied around the same date so I am pretty excited to hear this, however it was a 300 instead of a 309...
All the best in your future plans and life. Great news!


----------



## Princess

my acknowledgement letter was 16 July 2012 so hoping to hear from CO within this week or within the month of October


----------



## Klavs

*Date of application:* Sent Monday 1/10/12 via tracked postage, delivery confirmation Wednesday 3/10/12 via USPS

*Nationality: *American

*Visa type:* 309/100 Spouse visa

*Offshore/onshore:* Offshore - Washington, DC, America

*Medicals submitted (yes/no):* No

*Police check submitted**(yes/no)*: Both federal and state checks submitted

*Date CO assigned:* 10/10/12

*Date visa granted:* Hahahaha yeah right. That'd be nice though, wouldn't it?


----------



## Princess

I know how it feels when you finished compiling all your needed documents let alone receiving a delivery confirmation that your application safely reached the embassy for processing!

Now the waiting begins! All the best Klavs!


Klavs said:


> *Date of application:* Sent Monday 1/10/12 via tracked postage, delivery confirmation Wednesday 3/10/12 via USPS
> 
> *Nationality: *American
> 
> *Visa type:* 309/100 Spouse visa
> 
> *Offshore/onshore:* Offshore - Washington, DC, America
> 
> *Medicals submitted (yes/no):* No
> 
> *Police check submitted**(yes/no)*: Both federal and state checks submitted
> 
> *Date CO assigned:* Not yet
> 
> *Date visa granted:* Hahahaha yeah right. That'd be nice though, wouldn't it?


----------



## Klavs

Same to you Princess!


----------



## go tham

dusty_springfield said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I don't know how to express my feeling today .. just got the email from DIAC .. VISA GRANTED.. as mentioned in previous posts, my case is kinda complicated, coz we are subjected to 5 yrs sponsorship limitation, we been to talk with many agents and lawyer, but they all said "tough case, better wait til 5 yrs pass, etc." but we were determined and prepared everything by ourself, our compelling reason is the child together.. and now we got approval, faith in our luv is everything we have .. wishing you all be together with your beloved one soon.
> 
> Cheers


Likewise, we just got the news that my son's fiance has been granted her visa and will soon be here to start her new life. After 8 months ( precisely the time quoted) of waiting and tears and fears, we can all breathe again. I want to thank of of you who patiently listened to and answered our questions. We wish you a speedy and successful end to your waits. Many thanks, it is the forum that kept hope and faith in the process alive for us. And welcome, daughter!


----------



## Savalya

crasht said:


> Congratulations!!!! We applied around the same date so I am pretty excited to hear this, however it was a 300 instead of a 309...
> All the best in your future plans and life. Great news!


Thank you Crasht and your is prob not far away you will recieve the good News hopefully soon. I can tell you it's a weight off my shoulders.


----------



## Klavs

Klavs said:


> *Date of application:* Sent Monday 1/10/12 via tracked postage, delivery confirmation Wednesday 3/10/12 via USPS
> 
> *Nationality: *American
> 
> *Visa type:* 309/100 Spouse visa
> 
> *Offshore/onshore:* Offshore - Washington, DC, America
> 
> *Medicals submitted (yes/no):* No
> 
> *Police check submitted**(yes/no)*: Both federal and state checks submitted
> 
> *Date CO assigned:* 10/10/12
> 
> *Date visa granted:* Hahahaha yeah right. That'd be nice though, wouldn't it?


Case officer assigned this morning, medicals requested.

Average current processing time is 5-12 months according to the email. I am really hoping it gets done quicker, as I need to be in Australia in March to go back to school, and the prospect of being separated from my wife is horrible, as I am sure a lot of you can understand.

We are sure we submitted a decision-ready application dependent on the medicals.


----------



## woolfchans

Hi Klavs,

I too lodged a 309/100 visa to Washington DC. Be good to keep in contact should you get a decision at any point. I'm hoping they will make decision on straight forward cases within 5mths (hears hoping). I'm hoping to arrive in Australia by early May with my husband and child.

Nationality: British

Date application sent: 14/09/12

CO assigned: 18/09/12

FBI/State check sent: 22/09/12

Medical done: 28/09/12

Decision pending.


----------



## richh1833

Date of application: 10/4/2012

Nationality: Vietnamese

Visa type: PMV/300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore, Washington DC

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes Mid June

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes front-loaded

Date CO assigned: 11/10/2012! Today!

Date visa granted: TBD


I'm not exactly sure if I did only get assigned today or I've always had one! Since my fiance just moved back to Vietnam; we had to send in a 1022 form change of circumstances and we finally got a reply from DC! Our case officer is out until 18/10 so nothing to do until then!


----------



## Harbinger

*309 visa*

Date of application: Recieved 6.Aug,12

Nationality: American

Visa type: 309/100 Defacto visa

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Washington, DC, America

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted(yes/no): Both federal and state checks submitted

Date CO assigned: Not yet

Date visa granted: who knows?

also submitted form 80.
good luck all we are just entering our third month of waiting.have no finger nails left.


----------



## Princess

Harbinger said:


> Date of application: Recieved 6.Aug,12
> 
> Nationality: American
> 
> Visa type: 309/100 Defacto visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Washington, DC, America
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Police check submitted(yes/no): Both federal and state checks submitted
> 
> Date CO assigned: Not yet
> 
> Date visa granted: who knows?
> 
> also submitted form 80.
> good luck all we are just entering our third month of waiting.have no finger nails left.


haha! try the artificial nails )


----------



## richh1833

Just a question, where can you get your visa stamped in NZ? Auckland or Wellington?


----------



## krissybaby

richh1833 said:


> Just a question, where can you get your visa stamped in NZ? Auckland or Wellington?


You have to email CO about ur plan of going to neighboring country to get stamped. The CO will give u further instructions.


----------



## VickyManoli

Wow... Finally my fiance and I have sent our application to the Berlin office. They received it yesterday 11/10/2012... The waiting game begins  Good luck to everyone on here!


----------



## rachelt

*contact with agent*

Hi all i have posted on this forum a few times and got some great advice so i thank you for all being a great support/ community for everyone in similar position.

I'm hoping for someone to be able to give me an idea if i am out of order or well within my rights.

We are applying for a 309 visa and in our 5th month of waiting. I have heard form our case officer 3 times requesting further documentation which was actually enclosed in our file but they never chose to look properly and then even question why my partner hasn't completed his compulsory military.. it's actually not been compulsory for over 2 years now and they were not informed or aware of this apparently??
We have an agent in Australia although we are applying off shore our agent has been in contact with us minimally. I was under the impression that he would/ should be in contact with us every two weeks or at least once a month to update us on what he knows or what is happening. He has only been on contact with us 3 or 4 times after my father has visited his officer or we have called him on a private number from Greece. I have been trying to contact the agent for the last month with no replies to emails and no answer on his officer or mobile. So i called the case officer who continued with the same response as our agents has given us ' the time for processing is between 9-12 months- which we are well aware of but i think that surely we should be updated on something given we haven't paid a small amount of money for this 'service'. The case officer said he should really be contacting the agent not myself because we have nominated him and if we want to change that we can. I want to give our agent the benefit of the doubt when i finally get a hold of him however i defiantly want to make a complaint should contact not become more regular over the next few months.

Please could i have some feedback or some reassure me that i am not asking too much from two people who are have employment because of people like us want to live in our home country with our partners!!!

Sorry for the long winded story.


----------



## krissybaby

crasht said:


> Congratulations!!!! We applied around the same date so I am pretty excited to hear this, however it was a 300 instead of a 309...
> All the best in your future plans and life. Great news!


Hi Crasht ,

How come your visa is so advance? did they email you that you will get your visa by that date 31 october 2012 ?


----------



## sunnysmile

That's just his wish to be granted to that date.


----------



## crasht

sunnysmile said:


> That's just his wish to be granted to that date.


Exactly right... I'm hoping to get approved around about that time. Wishful thinking I know.


----------



## crasht

I just changed it because it is a little confusing I think to have that date up there.

Ummmm doesn't seem to have updated just yet...


----------



## Savalya

It's a new week and I wish you all the best of luck just to give you all a heads up my husband is from a high risk country and they granted him his visa within 2 months and 6 days so what I advise you all to do is get in touch with your case officers regularly coz My hubby's Visa was granted on the 25th Sep and it's when I emailed my case officer to find out the progress of my application they called to let him know which was the 9th Oct. Stay positive and I hope you all hear good news, if you have any questions I'm more than happy to answer.


----------



## rachelt

Savalya said:


> It's a new week and I wish you all the best of luck just to give you all a heads up my husband is from a high risk country and they granted him his visa within 2 months and 6 days so what I advise you all to do is get in touch with your case officers regularly coz My hubby's Visa was granted on the 25th Sep and it's when I emailed my case officer to find out the progress of my application they called to let him know which was the 9th Oct. Stay positive and I hope you all hear good news, if you have any questions I'm more than happy to answer.


Hi Savalya
Where did you apply? and what country is your husband from? I keep getting the excuse form the case officer and m migration agent ( when he is in contact) The standard processing times are 8-9 months... When i rang teh case officer didn't even recognise the name so i think hes barely opened the file and its the 5th month....


----------



## Savalya

rachelt said:


> Hi Savalya
> Where did you apply? and what country is your husband from? I keep getting the excuse form the case officer and m migration agent ( when he is in contact) The standard processing times are 8-9 months... When i rang teh case officer didn't even recognise the name so i think hes barely opened the file and its the 5th month....


Hi Rachelt,

My husband is from Iran, and we applied in Iran too when I was there, you what your case officer does have a lot to do with the process of your visa we were just fortunate to have one that was very proactive and whenever I sent her emails she will respond even if it took her a week.

I guess some CO are really slack and some that take their role very seriously and put in 100%.

I really do wish you the best of luck I know how tiring the wait is mentally.


----------



## Abdelrahman

Hi guys

I wonder when the visa grant after the commonwealth finalize the medicals?

Anyone knows?


----------



## crasht

Savalya said:


> It's a new week and I wish you all the best of luck just to give you all a heads up my husband is from a high risk country and they granted him his visa within 2 months and 6 days so what I advise you all to do is get in touch with your case officers regularly coz My hubby's Visa was granted on the 25th Sep and it's when I emailed my case officer to find out the progress of my application they called to let him know which was the 9th Oct. Stay positive and I hope you all hear good news, if you have any questions I'm more than happy to answer.


Hi Savalya,
Thanks for the info,

I do have a question. How did you word the email to the case officer? 
All the advice I have been reading from alot of sources says to not actually contact the case officer unless your application changes or if it is over the generic time frame advised by the Subclass. So I haven't wanted to ask how everything was if that was going to delay the process... not only for our 300 PMV but everyone else's visa the case officer would have at the moment.

I have now thought maybe I should be sending a very short email asking if there is anything else required from us and to confirm nothing is required at this stage and also to confirm that our medicals were received.

So before I did this, I hoped you could shed some light as to what angle you took and what you asked the case officer in the email if you are able to let us know.

Regards

Nathan


----------



## Savalya

crasht said:


> Hi Savalya,
> Thanks for the info,
> 
> I do have a question. How did you word the email to the case officer?
> All the advice I have been reading from alot of sources says to not actually contact the case officer unless your application changes or if it is over the generic time frame advised by the Subclass. So I haven't wanted to ask how everything was if that was going to delay the process... not only for our 300 PMV but everyone else's visa the case officer would have at the moment.
> 
> I have now thought maybe I should be sending a very short email asking if there is anything else required from us and to confirm nothing is required at this stage and also to confirm that our medicals were received.
> 
> So before I did this, I hoped you could shed some light as to what angle you took and what you asked the case officer in the email if you are able to let us know.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Nathan


Hi Crasht,

I know exactly what ur saying, I was really hesitant it sending the email but than I thought I haven't got anything to lose if I do send it. but I guess the way I worded my email sounded like can I help with anything else to make ur job easier this is how my email went

I'm just writing to you in regards to the progress of my husbands application, I was wondering if there are any further documentation you require that we can provide to assist the progress of our application.

and I said can I pls kindly get an update on the application and how it's tracking and with that email I attached recent phone and skype conversation to the email. that's all I hope that helped, like I have mentioned before honestly it really depends on ur CO some do a a lot and always happy to help and some are just Lazy.


----------



## crasht

Thanks Savalya,

That is the way I was leaning towards, make it sound like you are trying to make their job easier.

I'll be sending that off tomorrow.

Thanks.


----------



## Savalya

crasht said:


> Thanks Savalya,
> 
> That is the way I was leaning towards, make it sound like you are trying to make their job easier.
> 
> I'll be sending that off tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks.


No worries happy to help trust me I know how it is every bit of information helps.

I wish you all the best and I hope that email helps.


----------



## gjuko

GREAT NEWS for me, and I hope soon for everybody, too!

I just received a phone call from Australian Embassy in Belgrade that I've been granted a VISA.

VISA Type: spouse, subclass 309

Applied on 13 Feb in Belgrade, interview and medicals on 20 March, no CO assigned, VISA granted: 15 Oct. 2012.

I wish luck to everyone out there.


----------



## krissybaby

gjuko said:


> GREAT NEWS for me, and I hope soon for everybody, too!
> 
> I just received a phone call from Australian Embassy in Belgrade that I've been granted a VISA.
> 
> VISA Type: spouse, subclass 309
> 
> Applied on 13 Feb in Belgrade, interview and medicals on 20 March, no CO assigned, VISA granted: 15 Oct. 2012.
> 
> I wish luck to everyone out there.


Congratulations to u and ur partner ! very good news!


----------



## Princess

gjuko said:


> GREAT NEWS for me, and I hope soon for everybody, too!
> 
> I just received a phone call from Australian Embassy in Belgrade that I've been granted a VISA.
> 
> VISA Type: spouse, subclass 309
> 
> Applied on 13 Feb in Belgrade, interview and medicals on 20 March, no CO assigned, VISA granted: 15 Oct. 2012.
> 
> I wish luck to everyone out there.


Congratulations gjuko!!! Great news indeed!!!


----------



## Mica

gjuko said:


> GREAT NEWS for me, and I hope soon for everybody, too!
> 
> I just received a phone call from Australian Embassy in Belgrade that I've been granted a VISA.
> 
> VISA Type: spouse, subclass 309
> 
> Applied on 13 Feb in Belgrade, interview and medicals on 20 March, no CO assigned, VISA granted: 15 Oct. 2012.
> 
> I wish luck to everyone out there.


Wow congradulatins! Thats fantastic news!!!! You must be feeling fantastic.

My husbund applied in July from Croatia to the embassy in Austria. I called them today and they told me that they are now doing the "national clearance" which can take up to 6 month - anyone know what this is and how long it normally takes? cos this seems eagesss to me. They said his medical came back all ok and theres nothing else mising from our aplication, she told me his interview may be in December and that the wait in total is rouchly 7-9 months. She was vary vague but plesant so i dont know what to think. If he goes to interview in December doesnt that mean that all the checks are complete.....gosh i dunno, i think im going to go mental, ive already found new gray hairs hahahha

Bur CONGRADULATIONS to you again and i wish youa ll the best

Mica


----------



## sunnysmile

Hi, Mica. I don't know if you received it but I answered to PM you sent me about 1 month ago. True, they are really vague. From their answers you can not conclude anything: 7-9 months and bragging about that they have a lot applications this year. At this moment we really don't know when visa might be granted. It might be tomorrow but it might be next May. We can not make any plans because majority of our plans and preparations depend of when and starts with visa granting.


----------



## Prometheus77

gjuko said:


> GREAT NEWS for me, and I hope soon for everybody, too!
> 
> I just received a phone call from Australian Embassy in Belgrade that I've been granted a VISA.
> 
> VISA Type: spouse, subclass 309
> 
> Applied on 13 Feb in Belgrade, interview and medicals on 20 March, no CO assigned, VISA granted: 15 Oct. 2012.
> 
> I wish luck to everyone out there.


Congratulations Gjuko. Happy for you guys!


----------



## IMkddj

gjuko said:


> GREAT NEWS for me, and I hope soon for everybody, too!
> 
> I just received a phone call from Australian Embassy in Belgrade that I've been granted a VISA.
> 
> VISA Type: spouse, subclass 309
> 
> Applied on 13 Feb in Belgrade, interview and medicals on 20 March, no CO assigned, VISA granted: 15 Oct. 2012.
> 
> I wish luck to everyone out there.


Congrats!! :')


----------



## Pratty

gjuko said:


> GREAT NEWS for me, and I hope soon for everybody, too!
> 
> I just received a phone call from Australian Embassy in Belgrade that I've been granted a VISA.
> 
> VISA Type: spouse, subclass 309
> 
> Applied on 13 Feb in Belgrade, interview and medicals on 20 March, no CO assigned, VISA granted: 15 Oct. 2012.
> 
> I wish luck to everyone out there.


Great news Gjuko so happy for you, congratulations. We are 1 week behind.


----------



## PrincessConsuela

PrincessConsuela said:


> From: Malaysia,
> Applied: 09 Jul 2012,
> Applied From: Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia,
> Visa Sub: 309 Partner temporary Offshore,
> Application: Paper,
> Agent: No,
> Police Checks: 09 Jul 2012,
> CO Assigned: 10 Jul 2012,
> Medicals: 07 Sep 2012,
> To: Australia ????
> 
> Its been hell and back trying to compile all the documents. Started the process back in Apr when I sent in my request for my police clearance. We got our marriage registered in KL in May and that was a nightmare since he has been divorced and the certificate was available online the msian authorities refused to accept that it was a paperless system and insisted that a hard copy was required, caused a scene till they finally relented. Had to go to commissioner of oaths to get a formal certification of the divorce cert and a translator to certify that my husband understood the malay language form to register our marriage. the fact that Im malaysian and speak/read/write malay held no weight and I was obviously not entitle to translate for him. We then had to wait until he left back to Aus to get the divorcee decree certified because the comm of oath here refused to certify it without an original copy. I was only able to apply the visa after 1st July by which the price for the visa application increased.
> 
> As of now, Im yet to receive a reply from my CO ever since I did my medical. Im getting anxious. I am pregnant and Im hoping to get to Aus by Dec so that I can prepare for my baby's birth and Ive tried calling the number given and there is nobody answering. i just tried emailing them again today. Hope to receive a reply soon.
> 
> AAAAAAAAARGH IM SO PIST OFF WITH MY CASE OFFICER!!!!!.. DUMB B**** is claiming i did not send her any supporting documents when I did over a month and a half ago!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I COULD STRANGLE HER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yay I finally got my visa today!! My husband went to the high comm last week and threatened to place a complaint on my c/o and she said she will get it finalized within a week. Today he emailed her again and asked if he needed to go there again and i received my visa approval miraculously an hour later!! so stoked!!

ps: will still write a complaint tho..incompetent b**** needs to get it!


----------



## Pratty

PrincessConsuela said:


> Yay I finally got my visa today!! My husband went to the high comm last week and threatened to place a complaint on my c/o and she said she will get it finalized within a week. Today he emailed her again and asked if he needed to go there again and i received my visa approval miraculously an hour later!! so stoked!!
> 
> ps: will still write a complaint tho..incompetent b**** needs to get it!


Consider yourself lucky,,, it was still done in just over 3 months.Enjoy Australia.


----------



## baligirl

Yes, I would agree on considering yourself lucky. There are some of us with Indonesian partners that have been waiting over 7mths. I would love to be able to get even any acknowledgement from a CO these days .....


----------



## Pratty

Hi Baligirl. You know something, the good things will come to us that wait. I for one have been very frustrated with the system.

But I know that when the visa's come through,,,,,, WE WILL APPRECIATE IT good luck and all the best


----------



## writerbrisbane

I have applied for De Facto first stage Visa onshore Brisbane office at 30th August 2011 and finally I have heard from the immigration office (13.5 months later), asking for further documents. At least I heard from them... Yayyyyy!!! Processing time is too long in Brisbane. I will keep you updated and finally I granted my visa, I will write the time line. Cheers


----------



## Pratty

Hi, how emotional would you expect to be after being told that your wife's visa has been granted. I did not know how I would react until NOW,,,,,, my beautiful wife has just called me to say that her visa was granted today. My reaction,,,,,,,, I cried,,yes I cried. My second reaction, throw my stress medication out,,,,,, haha. 

We all know how long this process can take, and rest assured we certainly feel very priviliged, extremely happy, and honoured that this truly magnificent country ( Australia) has and will accept my wife and stepson into its heart.

I want to thank you all for your support and encouragement along the way. I wish you only the very best and god speed with your ongoing applications.


----------



## Prometheus77

Pratty said:


> Hi, how emotional would you expect to be after being told that your wife's visa has been granted. I did not know how I would react until NOW,,,,,, my beautiful wife has just called me to say that her visa was granted today. My reaction,,,,,,,, I cried,,yes I cried. My second reaction, throw my stress medication out,,,,,, haha.
> 
> We all know how long this process can take, and rest assured we certainly feel very priviliged, extremely happy, and honoured that this truly magnificent country ( Australia) has and will accept my wife and stepson into its heart.
> 
> I want to thank you all for your support and encouragement along the way. I wish you only the very best and god speed with your ongoing applications.


That is excellent news mate! I told you she'd be next!!! Very happy for you guys!  ;-) 

P.S. Please send me the stress medication


----------



## crasht

Pratty said:


> Hi, how emotional would you expect to be after being told that your wife's visa has been granted. I did not know how I would react until NOW,,,,,, my beautiful wife has just called me to say that her visa was granted today. My reaction,,,,,,,, I cried,,yes I cried. My second reaction, throw my stress medication out,,,,,, haha.
> 
> We all know how long this process can take, and rest assured we certainly feel very priviliged, extremely happy, and honoured that this truly magnificent country ( Australia) has and will accept my wife and stepson into its heart.
> 
> I want to thank you all for your support and encouragement along the way. I wish you only the very best and god speed with your ongoing applications.


Such good news.
Here you were only two hours ago and had no idea you were so close to being approved. I actually have thought this same question to myself and a couple weeks ago and know I will be very very happy. I thought I had an email from the Embassy for a second and instantly my heart rate increased and that was only due to a few seconds until I realised it wasn't from the Embassy.

Anyway, the thing I have picked up from you and all those that have gone before me is one thing is for certain. Once that approval comes through, we won't remember much of the daily wait but instead appreciate the oppurtunity in front of us.

Thank you for letting us all know and congratulations and all the best for the new life.


----------



## Neb

gjuko said:


> GREAT NEWS for me, and I hope soon for everybody, too!
> 
> I just received a phone call from Australian Embassy in Belgrade that I've been granted a VISA.
> 
> VISA Type: spouse, subclass 309
> 
> Applied on 13 Feb in Belgrade, interview and medicals on 20 March, no CO assigned, VISA granted: 15 Oct. 2012.
> 
> I wish luck to everyone out there.


 Bravo! All the best, happy new life!  just to inform crowd who applied at Belgrade embassy that there is one more person who applied on 13th of February and got her visa granted today! Give us the rest a hope that waiting could be ended soon! Stay focused and calm!


----------



## jayysw

hi writer, what further documents were u asked for? cheers


----------



## writerbrisbane

jayysw said:


> hi writer, what further documents were u asked for? cheers


I have not submitted a decision ready file coz my visa was just about the expire so I was in rush. They asked for Form 80, police clearance and medical check. They are all ready, my lawyer is going to submit them today or tomorrow.

I applied 13.5 months ago and by this time our relationship was exceeded 3 years therefore there is a chance there, I might be granted with PR. My lawyer is going to negotiate about it as I want to do further education ( Phd is free for domestic students) after I got my PR, therefore, it can be a point. What can I say; fingers crossed!!!


----------



## bma

writerbrisbane said:


> I have applied for De Facto first stage Visa onshore Brisbane office at 30th August 2011 and finally I have heard from the immigration office (13.5 months later), asking for further documents. At least I heard from them... Yayyyyy!!! Processing time is too long in Brisbane. I will keep you updated and finally I granted my visa, I will write the time line. Cheers


Thanks for the update, you've been waiting quite a long time... I'm just curious, what kind of documents do they want now?

All the best!


----------



## Princess

Pratty said:


> Hi, how emotional would you expect to be after being told that your wife's visa has been granted. I did not know how I would react until NOW,,,,,, my beautiful wife has just called me to say that her visa was granted today. My reaction,,,,,,,, I cried,,yes I cried. My second reaction, throw my stress medication out,,,,,, haha.
> 
> We all know how long this process can take, and rest assured we certainly feel very priviliged, extremely happy, and honoured that this truly magnificent country ( Australia) has and will accept my wife and stepson into its heart.
> 
> I want to thank you all for your support and encouragement along the way. I wish you only the very best and god speed with your ongoing applications.


congratulations to you and to your beautiful wife and stepson! watch out Australia they are coming soon!!


----------



## fbr

My wife and I have submitted her application, I will update as things progress. I notice there aren't many people from the Moscow embassy on this thread recently. Hopefully this will help.

Date of application: 15-OCT-2012 (received)
Nationality: Ukraine (Moscow Embassy)
Visa type: Spouse visa (Subclass 309 )
Offshore/onshore: Offshort
Medicals submitted (yes/no): No
Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
Date CO assigned: 15-OCT-2012
Date visa granted: 

17-OCT-2012
Called Embassy - they have received it, and taken the money out of my account. Awaiting confirmation letter.

01-NOV-2012 
Called by CO for phone interview. Advised we must wait until the baby is born before the medical can be done (we know and expected this). Interview lasted for 15 minutes. Basic questions, nothing interesting.


----------



## writerbrisbane

bma said:


> Thanks for the update, you've been waiting quite a long time... I'm just curious, what kind of documents do they want now?
> 
> All the best!


They asked for Form 80, police clearance and medical check.


----------



## m1k3

Date of application:
02/09/2011 - In person (Perth)

Nationality: Polish

Visa type: Partner Visa 820

Offshore/onshore: onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application

Date CO assigned: First CO (after writing to IMI) - 6/9/12, Second CO - 3/10/12 (got asked for additional docs, delivered on 16/10/12, had to wait forever for police check...)

Date visa granted: 17/10/12


Good luck to everyone waiting especially those 12+ months.


----------



## Princess

m1k3 said:


> Date of application:
> 02/09/2011 - In person (Perth)
> 
> Nationality: Polish
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa 820
> 
> Offshore/onshore: onshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: First CO (after writing to IMI) - 6/9/12, Second CO - 3/10/12 (got asked for additional docs, delivered on 16/10/12, had to wait forever for police check...)
> 
> Date visa granted: 17/10/12
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting especially those 12+ months.


wow that's quick processing in Perth! congratulations!!


----------



## bma

writerbrisbane said:


> They asked for Form 80, police clearance and medical check.


Thank you for your reply, I must have missed your earlier post...

All the best!


----------



## m1k3

Princess said:


> wow that's quick processing in Perth! congratulations!!


Well, wouldn't call 13,5 months quick ;-) but thanks...


----------



## Princess

m1k3 said:


> Well, wouldn't call 13,5 months quick ;-) but thanks...


oh thats 2011! sorry, I didn't realize that it's last year.


----------



## Pratty

m1k3 said:


> Date of application:
> 02/09/2011 - In person (Perth)
> 
> Nationality: Polish
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa 820
> 
> Offshore/onshore: onshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: First CO (after writing to IMI) - 6/9/12, Second CO - 3/10/12 (got asked for additional docs, delivered on 16/10/12, had to wait forever for police check...)
> 
> Date visa granted: 17/10/12
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting especially those 12+ months.


Congratulations, yes that is a very long wait,,,,, another Perthite. All the best


----------



## Emily88

m1k3 said:


> Date of application:
> 02/09/2011 - In person (Perth)
> 
> Nationality: Polish
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa 820
> 
> Offshore/onshore: onshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: First CO (after writing to IMI) - 6/9/12, Second CO - 3/10/12 (got asked for additional docs, delivered on 16/10/12, had to wait forever for police check...)
> 
> Date visa granted: 17/10/12
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting especially those 12+ months.


Congratulations M1k3


----------



## krissybaby

VISA GRANTED ! Last 18 October 2012.. 15weeks and 6 days..thanks to this forum ive learned a lot from preparation to patiently waiting period !


----------



## IMkddj

krissybaby said:


> VISA GRANTED ! Last 18 October 2012.. 15weeks and 6 days..thanks to this forum ive learned a lot from preparation to patiently waiting period !


Congrats!!!


----------



## holly

Nationality: french

Applied: onshore perth defacto 820 on 28 september 2012 (by post)
Medical: included
Police checks : included

CO assigned:???

Visa approved: 11 october 2012

Thanks to everyone and their help here, in particular for advice with organising a contents page, we also highlighted the fact that it was decision ready on cover page and that we would appreciate fast processing so that he could apply for apprenticeships for next year.

Very relieved and happy as we were told 9-12 months in our initial letter from them. Been reading of a few quick approvals later so maybe immi has employed more people or grown a heart haha!! Good luck to you all!


----------



## sumantaghosh

Finally received my visa. Here's my timeline. 
Thanks everyone for all the help. Now counting days to meet my wife.


----------



## michela78

Hi everyone!

Date of application: 31 May 2012 (received)
Nationality: italian
Visa type: Spouse visa (Subclass 309 )
Offshore/onshore: Offshore ( Berlin )
Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes (received on 8 August 2012)
Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, whit application
Date CO assigned:20 June 2012
Date visa granted: still waiting...
Destination: Perth

does anybody know the real processing time for Partner Visa in Berlin??? I've just received a generic email from my CO saying that the current processing time is 7-9 months from the date of application...
Thanks in advance for your informations!!


----------



## sasasou

Hi Michaela,

thanks for posting your timeline. 
I applied just a day before you (date in confirmation letter). 
Haven been also told 7-9 month and am also still waiting.

Think these days it is indeed the realistic timeline, even hoping so much it isnt...

Good luck to you!!!


----------



## Tobias83

There is an individual topic for the time frame of the Berlin embassy.
It seems like everyone has to wait 7-9 months.....


----------



## michela78

Thanks everybody for your answers, so we have just to wait!! Good luck everybody!!


----------



## leongabi

Anyone applying from Brazil?

Our situation is like this:

CO - Ms Joanne Ogle
29/06/2012 - Application Lodged / Medical - included
15/08/2012 - My CO sent an email invitation for an interview in Brasilia for the day 04/09/2012
04/09/2012 - picked the interview
06/09/2012 - I applied for a tourist visa
13/09/2012 - My Case Officer claimed that after my interview, my process was reviewed and she would like evidence of communication between me and my husband in 2011.
14/09/2012 - We answer her email with 30 attachments historical daily conversations between my husband and me on msn in 2011.
18/09/2012 - My tourist visa was approved.
16/10/2012 - I finally had my "Decision Ready". And I received an email that my visa would be completed by December, but still there was a possibility before leaving.


My husband has since returned to Australia. I'm really missed him and hope to be with him soon!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## danny06

Pratty said:


> Hi, how emotional would you expect to be after being told that your wife's visa has been granted. I did not know how I would react until NOW,,,,,, my beautiful wife has just called me to say that her visa was granted today. My reaction,,,,,,,, I cried,,yes I cried. My second reaction, throw my stress medication out,,,,,, haha.
> 
> We all know how long this process can take, and rest assured we certainly feel very priviliged, extremely happy, and honoured that this truly magnificent country ( Australia) has and will accept my wife and stepson into its heart.
> 
> I want to thank you all for your support and encouragement along the way. I wish you only the very best and god speed with your ongoing applications.


Hi all,

Applied: 29 Feb 2012
Applied From: Belgrade
Visa Sub: 309 Partner temporary Offshore
Application: Paper
Agent: No
Medicals: 21 May 2012
Police Checks: 11 May 2012
CO Assigned: 05 Mar 2012

VISA GRANTED: 18 Oct 2012

I read this forum all the time, but never posted, I'm not this type of guy.

I just wanna say: Thank you, Pratty! for your super posts during all these months of hard waiting, and Congratulations for your visa!

Thank you all from this forum! I wish you luck and all the best! and don't never never never forget: DREAMS COME TRUE!


----------



## Guldsandal

Hi 

After months and months of preparing the day finally came, when I could send in my application. It ended up being 300 pages!

Applied: 22th of October 2012 (sent it by reg. post - so they will have it in 2 days)
Applied From: Sydney
Visa Sub: 820 Partner temporary ONshore
Agent: No
Medicals: With application
Police Checks: With application
CO Assigned: ?

VISA GRANTED: Let the wait begin!

Thank you all for all your help on how to prepare the visa and ho to best present it. Hope all the hard work will pay off by speeding up the process. Now officially the wait is 12 months...


----------



## Savalya

Pratty said:


> Hi, how emotional would you expect to be after being told that your wife's visa has been granted. I did not know how I would react until NOW,,,,,, my beautiful wife has just called me to say that her visa was granted today. My reaction,,,,,,,, I cried,,yes I cried. My second reaction, throw my stress medication out,,,,,, haha.
> 
> We all know how long this process can take, and rest assured we certainly feel very priviliged, extremely happy, and honoured that this truly magnificent country ( Australia) has and will accept my wife and stepson into its heart.
> 
> I want to thank you all for your support and encouragement along the way. I wish you only the very best and god speed with your ongoing applications.


woohoooooooooooo Congratulations so Happyyyyyyyyyyy for you don't worry my husband cried too


----------



## sheep

Date of application: *7th Feb 2012*

Nationality: *Romanian*

Visa type: *Spouse VISA 300*

Offshore/onshore: *Offshore, Belgrade*

Medicals submitted (yes/no): *Yes, with the rest of the paperwork*

Police check submitted (yes/no): *Yes, with the rest of the papers*

Date CO assigned: *Don't know!*

Date visa granted: *12 Oct 2012*


----------



## Prometheus77

sheep said:


> Date of application: 7th Feb 2012
> 
> Nationality: Romanian
> 
> Visa type: Spouse VISA 300
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore, Belgrade
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, with the rest of the paperwork
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with the rest of the papers
> 
> Date CO assigned: Don't know!
> 
> Date visa granted: 12 Oct 2012


Congratulation Sheep! No interview for the visa ?


----------



## Princess

_New user-pays visa pricing a fairer system

Monday, 22 October 2012

Senator Kate Lundy - Acting Minister for Immigration and Citizenship

Changes to Australia's visa pricing system make for a fairer 'user-pays' approach of charging for visas, the Acting Minister for Immigration and Citizenship, Senator Kate Lundy, said today.

Announced as part of the government's release of the Mid-Year Economic and Fiscal Outlook, the improved pricing model will increase visa charges in areas of significant demand.

Senator Lundy said the government had already made some changes to visa pricing in the last year as part of the move to the fairer user-pays system.

'The government has made a targeted increase in the cost of visas where there are high levels of demand, and therefore areas that are less likely to be significantly impacted by the added costs,' Senator Lundy said.

'The fact is that there are plenty of people around the world who want to work in Australia because of our substantial economic strengths during these times of global economic uncertainty - it is only appropriate for visa costs to reflect that demand.'

Changes to visa pricing announced today take effect from 1 January 2013. They include:
Partner visas allowing for people already in Australia to enter or remain on the basis of their married or de facto relationship, to increase from $3060 to around $4000
Partner visas for people outside Australia who want to join their partner in Australia will increase $2060 to around $2700
Skilled Graduate visas to increase from $315 to $1260 for the highly-valued post-study work rights for people in Australia on a student visa
The 457 temporary skilled worker visas to increase from $350 to around $455
Working Holiday maker visas will increase from $280 to around $360.

'Most of these increases are for visas that provide valuable opportunities for people to work in Australia, whether it's through the 457 program, working holiday visas or the sought after work rights for skilled graduates. We don't, therefore, expect demand to be adversely affected by these changes,' Senator Lundy said._

New user-pays visa pricing a fairer system


----------



## sasasou

Wow, i really cannot believe they are doing this!


----------



## its

yeah.. price rise in Jan 2013.. wow!!


----------



## Princess

sheep said:


> Date of application: *7th Feb 2012*
> 
> Nationality: *Romanian*
> 
> Visa type: *Spouse VISA 300*
> 
> Offshore/onshore: *Offshore, Belgrade*
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): *Yes, with the rest of the paperwork*
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): *Yes, with the rest of the papers*
> 
> Date CO assigned: *Don't know!*
> 
> Date visa granted: *12 Oct 2012*


congrats sheep!!


----------



## Gerrywins

congratulations. 
still waiting for mine and frustrated


----------



## IMkddj

sheep said:


> Date of application: 7th Feb 2012
> 
> Nationality: Romanian
> 
> Visa type: Spouse VISA 300
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore, Belgrade
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, with the rest of the paperwork
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with the rest of the papers
> 
> Date CO assigned: Don't know!
> 
> Date visa granted: 12 Oct 2012


Congratulations!!


----------



## nsair

We received some great news from Belgrade yesterday - our visa application (subclass 309) was finally approved! Congratulations to everyone else who has had their visa approved. I wanted to take this opportunity to share our experience...

Our wait was just under 10 months and my wife was 2 weeks pregnant at the time we applied so she couldn't complete all the medicals (specifically the x-ray) until our baby was born. During the process we did complete a form requesting the x-ray be deferred and conducted in Australia until after the baby was born, but it didn't seem to make a difference in terms of getting our visa granted earlier. I've read a few articles on how you can wear a protective shield during the x-ray but we just didn't want to take the risk.

I must admit it was very frustrating at times but as other members have mentioned definitely worth the wait. Fortunately with some help from my family and in-laws I was able to wait it out with my wife instead of returning home and resuming work. Macedonia is relatively cheap compared to Australia for living expenses so that helped in a big way also. This forum definitely helped especially when preparing our documents, here are some additional things I've learn't throughout the process:

*Check translated documents before getting them certified *
The number of times we were caught by minor errors meant having to go back and forth between Translators and Notary Publics which was a real pain. Be sure to check the headers/footers that translators use - we had one case where our translator didn't change the footer from a previous job so it had something like 'Certified translation from Macedonian to Swedish' in the footer. It's an understandable mistake but notaries won't certify it. I suppose most translators will know more than one language so it helps to check the document thoroughly before accepting it.

*Emailing Documents for Translation*
To save time I would sometimes email a scanned or photographed document in advance to our translator(s) and then present the original when picking up and paying for the translation.

*If it's possible try to establish relationship with CO*
Whenever I'd call to check on the status of our application it felt like I was speaking to someone at a call centre and i'd get the usual response i.e. we'll let you know when there's something new etc...It only occurred to me later on in the process I should have asked for my CO whenever I called - after all she is the one assigned to our case.

*Keep a log of when you call and who you speak to*
Occasionally I'd get into a situation where I could only say 'he said' / 'she said' and the staff member would say well that's not true the information you've been given is incorrect! So if you can quote who and when or better yet get a written email response.

*After submitting your application - check if anything else is required*
I know this has been mentioned before but I'm sure we lost a month because of something they were waiting on that we had already submitted. For example we submitted our rental contract agreement as evidence to show we were living together with all our application forms in December 2011. When I called in March (sometime after the interview) they said they were waiting on our rental agreement? When I mentioned it was submitted with our original paper work the response was ok we do have that...there's nothing else required.

*Make extra certified copies of the important stuff*
Always good to have extra copies of Birth certificates/passports/marriage certificate etc.

I have to be honest... I think the entire process needs a serious audit, if a private company operated the same way I don't think it would have much of a future. Having said that, I also think it's important to make the most of your time during the wait whether it's learning the language, working on something new or finding some way of preparing for the australian environment in advance.

All the best to everyone, hope this post has been helpful.

NS.AIR


----------



## sheep

Prometheus77 said:


> Congratulation Sheep! No interview for the visa ?


THank you.
Interview was in the first week or two of March.


----------



## Adventuress

Princess said:


> New user-pays visa pricing a fairer system


Thank you Princess for posting this.



Princess said:


> Senator Lundy said ... 'The fact is that there are plenty of people around the world who want to work in Australia because of our substantial economic strengths during these times of global economic uncertainty - it is only appropriate for visa costs to reflect that demand.'
> 
> Changes to visa pricing announced today take effect from 1 January 2013. They include:
> Partner visas allowing for people already in Australia to enter or remain on the basis of their married or de facto relationship, to increase from $3060 to around $4000
> Partner visas for people outside Australia who want to join their partner in Australia will increase $2060 to around $2700


How do partner visas have anything to do with this? Oh, I get it, people enter into transnational marriages primarily because they "want to work in Australia", not because, oh you know, their life partner just happened to be an Australian.

How horrific it will be next year for those students who fall in love with an international in Australia without yet knowing anything about the "fairer system". Not even out of university and already having to find _four grand_ just to remain with their partners. They will be in for a terrible shock, to say the least. To say nothing of those on disability pensions.


----------



## sasasou

Adventuress said:


> Thank you Princess for posting this.
> 
> How do partner visas have anything to do with this? Oh, I get it, people enter into transnational marriages primarily because they "want to work in Australia", not because, oh you know, their life partner just happened to be an Australian.
> 
> How horrific it will be next year for those students who fall in love with an international in Australia without yet knowing anything about the "fairer system". Not even out of university and already having to find _four grand_ just to remain with their partners. They will be in for a terrible shock, to say the least. To say nothing of those on disability pensions.


Totally agree, totally "fair", isn't it? But am really curious how it will applications.


----------



## Princess

Adventuress said:


> Thank you Princess for posting this.
> 
> How do partner visas have anything to do with this? Oh, I get it, people enter into transnational marriages primarily because they "want to work in Australia", not because, oh you know, their life partner just happened to be an Australian.
> 
> How horrific it will be next year for those students who fall in love with an international in Australia without yet knowing anything about the "fairer system". Not even out of university and already having to find _four grand_ just to remain with their partners. They will be in for a terrible shock, to say the least. To say nothing of those on disability pensions.


Yeah, we fell in love with our Australian partners because we want to work in Australia.

*face palm*


----------



## MrCAMEL

What could 'NEW user pays" possibly mean? The user (applicant) always pays. Don't they?
What could they possibly mean by fair? A sudden increase in cost by up to 400%?

I don't know if it is fair. Maybe they are trying to stop people from going to Aus. It doesn't affect anyone, apart from the normal people.

Oh well. See what happens.


----------



## m1k3

MrCAMEL said:


> What could 'NEW user pays" possibly mean? The user (applicant) always pays. Don't they?
> What could they possibly mean by fair? A sudden increase in cost by up to 400%?
> 
> I don't know if it is fair. Maybe they are trying to stop people from going to Aus. It doesn't affect anyone, apart from the normal people.
> 
> Oh well. See what happens.


It's part of Labor Government's mad pursue of the budget surplus... They have already killed mining boom with Carbon Tax and Mining Tax and immigrants are next. But if you come here by boat, you'll get citizenship, housing and dole for free...


----------



## Adventuress

MrCAMEL said:


> What could 'NEW user pays" possibly mean? The user (applicant) always pays. Don't they?
> What could they possibly mean by fair? A sudden increase in cost by up to 400%?


I think they mean fairer to Australian tax payers, as this new system will remove government subsidies from these visas - so, in effect, the user pays for all the processing costs instead of just a fraction. (I take this simply from what they have published before, who knows if it's actually true.)

It's not a jump just in 2013. Take a look at the difference from 2006: in 2006 an offshore partner visa application cost $1360 less than it will in 2013, and an onshore partner visa application cost $2010 less than it will cost in 2013. (See my post here)

We must also remember also that none of this is refunded in the event that an application is refused. So in those cases the user is not actually paying for anything in particular, as normally it wouldn't take nearly as much time and effort on the part of the case officer concerned to decide not to grant a visa.

This is a systemic discouragement of transnational partnerships, pure and simple.


----------



## bradsterusa

Date of application: October 17th 2012
Charge for Visa: Oct 23rd 2012

Nationality: American

Visa type: Partner Visa: Offshore , 309/100

Offshore/onshore: Offshore, Washington DC

Medicals submitted (yes/no):yes 11/29/12

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with the rest of the papers

Date CO assigned:11/1/2012

Date visa granted: N/A


----------



## SoMuchForPathos

Hi Everyone,

I've been looking at this site, in particular this thread for the last few months and have found it helpful, and sometimes disheartening. So I thought that I'd add to the thread in a hope that it may be helpful to someone else in the same situation. 

This has been one of the most frustrating situations in my life, having to deal with the bureaucracy and bs. Soon I'll have my girl back in my arms and we can put this terrible experience behind us.

Thanks to all 

Date of application: 21.2.12

Nationality: Philippines

Visa type: De Facto subclass 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore ( Manila )

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: 21.5.12 ( verified, though possibly some time in February ? )

Date visa granted: 24.10.12 ( verified by calling the embassy but are still waiting for documents to be sent via email )


----------



## Frutsel

michela78 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Date of application: 31 May 2012 (received)
> Nationality: italian
> Visa type: Spouse visa (Subclass 309 )
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore ( Berlin )
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes (received on 8 August 2012)
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, whit application
> Date CO assigned:20 June 2012
> Date visa granted: still waiting...
> Destination: Perth
> 
> does anybody know the real processing time for Partner Visa in Berlin??? I've just received a generic email from my CO saying that the current processing time is 7-9 months from the date of application...
> Thanks in advance for your informations!!


Hi 
Here another person who applied in Berlin ( 309/100). I also got an email that it would take up to 9 months. ( applied on 01-08 )
The only thing I could think of is that Berlin processes a lot of visa's from 17 different countries while other embassies only got 1 country to process. Please don't get me wrong; I am happy for the people who got their grant , but as I read this forum now for a couple of months I see that people from high risk countries get their visas granted within 2 months while others have to wait for more than a year. Doesn't make sense to me. 
So maybe that is why that specific country has got their own embassy and there' s no que from other countries. But again, I am no professor or scientist. I am just another humble person who is in the same boat as many others. Good luck with your apply!


----------



## gersie

Frutsel said:


> Hi
> Here another person who applied in Berlin ( 309/100). I also got an email that it would take up to 9 months. ( applied on 01-08 )
> The only thing I could think of is that Berlin processes a lot of visa's from 17 different countries while other embassies only got 1 country to process. Please don't get me wrong; I am happy for the people who got their grant , but as I read this forum now for a couple of months I see that people from high risk countries get their visas granted within 2 months while others have to wait for more than a year. Doesn't make sense to me.
> So maybe that is why that specific country has got their own embassy and there' s no que from other countries. But again, I am no professor or scientist. I am just another humble person who is in the same boat as many others. Good luck with your apply!


My partner and I am in the same boat, also applied 1-08-12, from Berlin office. We decided to do offshore as we were told this was faster but as you have also said, reading through the forums it seems applications of others who applied offshore elsewhere are a lot faster. Have those who applied through berlin already been assigned a case officer? We were assigned one within 2 days of applying and also all of our relationship evidence was sent back within 2 weeks and we were told it was sufficient as well as character checks. When we rang up and asked for an estimate of when it would be approved we were told definitely not until next year. Whereas when I read about other cases it seems the longest wait is for the assignment of a case officer and then its rather quick.so to me it seems we have the all clear but are just in a long line up. Anyone else in this position?


----------



## its

Posted to Melbourne Office: 24/10/2012

Received Confirmation Email and Credit Card Carged : 25/10/2012

Current Wait time : 13 months in Melbourne office

just hope we get it before medical and police check expire in 12 months..


----------



## Frutsel

gersie said:


> My partner and I am in the same boat, also applied 1-08-12, from Berlin office. We decided to do offshore as we were told this was faster but as you have also said, reading through the forums it seems applications of others who applied offshore elsewhere are a lot faster. Have those who applied through berlin already been assigned a case officer? We were assigned one within 2 days of applying and also all of our relationship evidence was sent back within 2 weeks and we were told it was sufficient as well as character checks. When we rang up and asked for an estimate of when it would be approved we were told definitely not until next year. Whereas when I read about other cases it seems the longest wait is for the assignment of a case officer and then its rather quick.so to me it seems we have the all clear but are just in a long line up. Anyone else in this position?


Indeed, i also got one assigned after 2 days. But they haven't send anything back to us. Maybe because we didn't need to send any other evidence then the partner statement. ( I am married for almost 13 years....how much evidence do they need...)
They tell you more than me, " not until next year". But as you said, it's not the forms,co and meds but the line up after it. I am curious about our application as we both applied and assigned on the same day. Maybe we got the same co. Good luck!


----------



## Guldsandal

Wow!

And I thought the rise to the current $3060 was a lot!
I guess now I am happy I "only" paid $3060 compared to $4000!

Crazy!


----------



## tiffiny

oops, posted in wrong spot.


----------



## tiffiny

CaliKL said:


> *Date of application:* 30 April 2012
> *Nationality:* USA
> *Visa type:* Prospective Marriage 300
> *Onshore/Offshore:* Offshore (sent to Washington DC)
> *Date CO assigned:* 03 May 2012
> *Medicals submitted:* 23 August 2012
> *Police check submitted:* 04 June 2012
> *Date visa granted:* Not yet. Still waiting and waiting. I had followed up with CO and they said they're waiting on Medicals.
> 
> Our wedding date is 08 December 2012 here in USA. Am anxious!


Has your visa been granted yet?

Tiffiny


----------



## ankush_nagpal

how to track the updates of my file 820


----------



## bma

ankush_nagpal said:


> how to track the updates of my file 820


Use VEVO: Visa Entitlement Verification Online for eVisa Holders


----------



## CaliKL

tiffiny said:


> Has your visa been granted yet?
> 
> Tiffiny


Tiffiny,

No. I have recently filed a compliant via DIAC online about the non-responsiveness of my CO. Hopefully I hear something soon so I can fly out Thanksgiving before the wedding.

I am considering asking to change to Subclass 309 but am puzzled at how I can timely get the marriage certificate to the CO timely (we'd be taking off on our honeymoon trips for the following couple weeks!).

FI wants us to try again onshore, but I do not have information about whether we would need to pay the application fee again for making that kind of change (I know Subclass 300 to 309 is no charge, but what about 300/309 to 820/810?)

Tiffiny, are you a fellow applicant? What's your timeline?


----------



## kttykat

*Just started*

Date of application: 26th October 2012

Application charge lodged on card pending 26th October, debited on the 29th of October.

Nationality:USA

Visa type:309 partner

Offshore/onshore:Offshore, In Wisconsin, mailed to Washington DC

Medicals submitted (yes/no):Medicals done in Chicago 29th October, but not yet sent by doctor to DC, they seemed to think it was all ok though 

Police check submitted (yes/no):Yes, FBI and WI state police checks submitted with application on the 26th of October 2012

Date CO assigned:Still waiting

Date visa granted:Hope not too long


----------



## tiffiny

CaliKL said:


> Tiffiny,
> 
> No. I have recently filed a compliant via DIAC online about the non-responsiveness of my CO. Hopefully I hear something soon so I can fly out Thanksgiving before the wedding.
> 
> I am considering asking to change to Subclass 309 but am puzzled at how I can timely get the marriage certificate to the CO timely (we'd be taking off on our honeymoon trips for the following couple weeks!).
> 
> FI wants us to try again onshore, but I do not have information about whether we would need to pay the application fee again for making that kind of change (I know Subclass 300 to 309 is no charge, but what about 300/309 to 820/810?)
> 
> Tiffiny, are you a fellow applicant? What's your timeline?


I'm from Missouri, My fiance is from Adelaide. We just got engaged a couple weeks ago. I'm planning to file by December 1st, because the application will be updated again in November and I don't want to submit an old application. My apartment lease ends on May 7, 2013 so I'm worried that I won't have my visa approved by the time my lease ends.

And I'm hoping that you don't have to pay another application fee. I'm working a second job just to pay for visa/plane ticket/student loans while I'm relocating!

Tiffiny


----------



## forbesal

kttykat said:


> Date of application:
> 
> Nationality:USA
> 
> Visa type:309 partner
> 
> Offshore/onshore:Offshore, In Wisconsin, mailed to Washington DC
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no):Medicals done yesterday in Chicago, but not yet sent by doctor to DC, they seemed to think it was all ok though
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no):Yes, FBI and WI state police checks submitted with application on the 26th of October 2012
> 
> Date CO assigned:Still waiting
> 
> Date visa granted:Hope not too long


Good luck fellow WIsconsinite! Wishing you the very best and a smooth sailing through the partner visa processing. Just remember- waiting is the hardest part but it will be worth every bit once you get the letter


----------



## Gerrywins

Hi ladies and gents.

Just hitting my 8th month of waiting now. My wedding is scheduled for exactly 4 months from today in Sydney which is basically a year from the date of lodgement. Still hoping that visa will come through anytime soon. Haven't even looked for a wedding dress,,,, dang!


----------



## kttykat

forbesal said:


> Good luck fellow WIsconsinite! Wishing you the very best and a smooth sailing through the partner visa processing. Just remember- waiting is the hardest part but it will be worth every bit once you get the letter


Thanks for that Forbesal , yeah still waiting to hear anything from the embassy


----------



## Gerrywins

To those whose partner visas got granted, can anyone tell me what the deadline (weeks, months) after the visa grant are you given to enter australia.


----------



## kttykat

Gerrywins said:


> To those whose partner visas got granted, can anyone tell me what the deadline (weeks, months) after the visa grant are you given to enter australia.


You have one year, but then there is a catch, your police and medicals both have to be current at the time of entry. So which ever expires first, so update them if you want to wait the year before you go.

Kttykat


----------



## writerbrisbane

m1k3 said:


> It's part of Labor Government's mad pursue of the budget surplus... They have already killed mining boom with Carbon Tax and Mining Tax and immigrants are next. But if you come here by boat, you'll get citizenship, housing and dole for free...


It is a totally different issue but I am so angry at that issue therefore, I have to point my view as well ) I have a Masters degree in Australia awarded on top%5 in terms of GPA. Myacademic IELTS score is 8.5, I am very well integrated into the Australian life ( been living here more than 6 years atm) whereas I am not eligible to apply for PR independently eventhough I do Phd in my field. Why? Because my field is not in the SOL. If I came in a boat by paying people smugglers without any accrediated qualification and language skills and lack of integration skills into the Australian community, I would have granted PR much quicker. Is it fair???? It is hard to understand Australia's politics'migration point of view.


----------



## krissybaby

Gerrywins said:


> To those whose partner visas got granted, can anyone tell me what the deadline (weeks, months) after the visa grant are you given to enter australia.


For my case my initial entry is the same time as my NBi clearance or aka police clearance hear in Philippines. So i was granted 18Oct2012 and the initial entry expires Sept2013.


----------



## dimaleo

writerbrisbane said:


> It is a totally different issue but I am so angry at that issue therefore, I have to point my view as well ) I have a Masters degree in Australia awarded on top%5 in terms of GPA. Myacademic IELTS score is 8.5, I am very well integrated into the Australian life ( been living here more than 6 years atm) whereas I am not eligible to apply for PR independently eventhough I do Phd in my field. Why? Because my field is not in the SOL. If I came in a boat by paying people smugglers without any accrediated qualification and language skills and lack of integration skills into the Australian community, I would have granted PR much quicker. Is it fair???? It is hard to understand Australia's politics'migration point of view.


Not quite but similar situation here...
I've got a PhD too , my little 1 y.o. daughter is australian citizen as I am, but our mom is not. She is neither a criminal nor dangerously ill woman and yet, we are waiting for the decision (!!!) whether or not we can be together at some time in the future.
Why, I cannot simply buy a ticket and bring my wife and my daughter back home any time I like? Why am I forced to keep my family abroad? when I telephone DIMA I was suggested to quit job, leave country and wait for the decision overseas.(being jobless, nevetheless)
Is this a pure breach of basic human right for having family??? 
I have no answer here.


----------



## CaliKL

Date of application: 30 April 2012
Nationality: USA
Visa type: Prospective Marriage 300
Onshore/Offshore: Offshore (sent to Washington DC)
Date CO assigned: 03 May 2012
Medicals submitted: 23 August 2012
Police check submitted: 04 June 2012
Date visa granted: Today, 05 November 2012 (actually the CO called/emailed me Friday 02 November 2012 telling me they could finalise then, but because I had emailed notifying the CO to hold off processing the PMV until after marriage (change to 309) if I don't hear from them within this week the CO asked first before finalising, and took awhile for my FI to wake up to get the news before I can inform the CO to go ahead!)

It appears to work exactly 6 months after lodging. Woo hoo!


----------



## superman89

Hello everyone,

I am quite new to this therefore I had few questions.
Well me and my gf both india are getting married in a court in Australia, she's Australia citizen,and I'm on a student visa. We have already got the relationship registered more than 7 months ago and have bank bills and electricity bills together over a year. 
Is their any way someone can provide us the checklist of documents we need? 
In my application should I also include with the marriage certificate the certificate of defacto? 
It will be a great help if anyone can provide us their checklist so we can have a look on it.
At last the processing time for partner visa I believe it's two years but is it two years from the day we submit the application or two years from the time I get my TR?
Any hints will be appreciated. 
Thank you so much!
Sm


----------



## dicklittle

We have had some good news today, a week after submitting a partner defacto visa application in London we have told that it WILL be granted Nine months from application date as long as nothing comes up in the medical or police check. Have I been very lucky? Looks like no long wait and worry for us, well it is a wait but we know already its going to be approved


----------



## writerbrisbane

superman89 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am quite new to this therefore I had few questions.
> Well me and my gf both india are getting married in a court in Australia, she's Australia citizen,and I'm on a student visa. We have already got the relationship registered more than 7 months ago and have bank bills and electricity bills together over a year.
> Is their any way someone can provide us the checklist of documents we need?
> In my application should I also include with the marriage certificate the certificate of defacto?
> It will be a great help if anyone can provide us their checklist so we can have a look on it.
> At last the processing time for partner visa I believe it's two years but is it two years from the day we submit the application or two years from the time I get my TR?
> Any hints will be appreciated.
> Thank you so much!
> Sm


If you google defacto visa application check list, it should come up. It is in Immigration's website.


----------



## writerbrisbane

dimaleo said:


> Not quite but similar situation here...
> I've got a PhD too , my little 1 y.o. daughter is australian citizen as I am, but our mom is not. She is neither a criminal nor dangerously ill woman and yet, we are waiting for the decision (!!!) whether or not we can be together at some time in the future.
> Why, I cannot simply buy a ticket and bring my wife and my daughter back home any time I like? Why am I forced to keep my family abroad? when I telephone DIMA I was suggested to quit job, leave country and wait for the decision overseas.(being jobless, nevetheless)
> Is this a pure breach of basic human right for having family???
> I have no answer here.


It is just ridiculous!!!!


----------



## dimaleo

dicklittle said:


> We have had some good news today, a week after submitting a partner defacto visa application in London we have told that it WILL be granted Nine months from application date as long as nothing comes up in the medical or police check. Have I been very lucky? Looks like no long wait and worry for us, well it is a wait but we know already its going to be approved


Pardon me, but seems someone played a bad joke on you 
It is impossible to formally approve an application after one week even for spouse one much less de-facto relationship. Even, if officer feels that all is OK, he/she still be unable to give that kind of statements.
Perhaps, you did misunderstood. Our officer, for instance told us, that if all is OK, the normall process would take upto 6 to 9 months to finalise our case.
I am afraid you must be more realistic, not that naive 
Anyway, good luck !


----------



## NZlander

Hi Guys, i received an email from CO for an interview and hopefully that goes well after all this wait..Im not sure if we get a decision on the spot or we have to wait again  lets hope its not another couple of months wait.

That is for the 461 partner visa !


----------



## dicklittle

dimaleo said:


> Pardon me, but seems someone played a bad joke on you
> It is impossible to formally approve an application after one week even for spouse one much less de-facto relationship. Even, if officer feels that all is OK, he/she still be unable to give that kind of statements.
> Perhaps, you did misunderstood. Our officer, for instance told us, that if all is OK, the normall process would take upto 6 to 9 months to finalise our case.
> I am afraid you must be more realistic, not that naive
> Anyway, good luck !


Hi, here it is word for word not sure how i could really misunderstand.. I think the assessment can be done quickly especially if you have documented your application well and arent relying on strange things like skype and facebook. We have already had our documentation returned to us as well.

"You will be granted a visa so long as there are no major issues with your health or police check/s and you remain in a relationship with your sponsor. This will happen 9 months from date of application lodgement."


----------



## dimaleo

dicklittle said:


> Hi, here it is word for word not sure how i could really misunderstand.. I think the assessment can be done quickly especially if you have documented your application well and arent relying on strange things like skype and facebook. We have already had our documentation returned to us as well.
> 
> "You will be granted a visa so long as there are no major issues with your health or police check/s and you remain in a relationship with your sponsor. This will happen 9 months from date of application lodgement."


Have you had an interview already? if not, your case is a unique one !
Anyway, do not misunderstand me as I do not want to discourage you at all. 
I am happy for you and wish all the luck it is just that you will be "missing all the exciting things" coming from AU immigration process


----------



## dimaleo

NZlander said:


> Hi Guys, i received an email from CO for an interview and hopefully that goes well after all this wait..Im not sure if we get a decision on the spot or we have to wait again  lets hope its not another couple of months wait.
> 
> That is for the 461 partner visa !


Have you already undergone a medical exam?


----------



## NZlander

dimaleo said:


> Have you already undergone a medical exam?


Yes already done, can you help ?with my questions


----------



## Bongo

*Skype is awesome*



dicklittle said:


> Hi, here it is word for word not sure how i could really misunderstand.. I think the assessment can be done quickly especially if you have documented your application well and arent relying on strange things like skype and facebook. We have already had our documentation returned to us as well.
> 
> "You will be granted a visa so long as there are no major issues with your health or police check/s and you remain in a relationship with your sponsor. This will happen 9 months from date of application lodgement."


Nothing wrong with Skype... It's a part of oversees relationships. Probably the thing that kept us together. In our application we printed out the call logg that can be downloaded from the website if you logg in. No questions were asked by immigration about them. So nothing wrong with Skype... Keep using it ppl 

ATM I'm sipping a great coffee in Melbourne 

Best Regards 
Bongo


----------



## dimaleo

NZlander said:


> Yes already done, can you help ?with my questions


I can only tell from my subjective personal experience, of course.
Yes, I have heard about some people got an approval right after an interview at embassy within next hour or two.
But, these cases are rare.


----------



## Neb

For all the people who applied at the Belgrade embassy!  Me and my wife have got the visa, actually she got it on 6th of November! Yeah!  

DOB: 15th March

Interview and medical: 8th of May

Visa grant: 6th of November

Wish you the best of luck for everyone who are still waiting for 

visa,thanks for making this long waiting much shorter!  All the best,guys, see you Down Under!


----------



## Pratty

Neb said:


> For all the people who applied at the Belgrade embassy!  Me and my wife have got the visa, actually she got it on 6th of November! Yeah!
> 
> DOB: 15th March
> 
> Interview and medical: 8th of May
> 
> Visa grant: 6th of November
> 
> Wish you the best of luck for everyone who are still waiting for
> 
> visa,thanks for making this long waiting much shorter!  All the best,guys, see you Down Under!


 Great news Neb, Congrats. I am now in Bucharest and helping my wife and stepson to pack for our trip home to Perth on Mon.

All the best


----------



## bagelbagel81

My boyfriend just checked VEVO in the morning and nothing, then a few hours later, and we got our VISA!!! WOOOHOHOOOO

3 months to the day. Sydney Office was pretty helpful, albeit it is really hard not knowing how long to expect exactly...

Good luck with everyone else- it is worth it in the end when you check on line and see PROVISIONAL RESIDENT in big letters!!

Below is my timeline....



Date of application: 9 August 2012

Nationality: Canadian

Visa type: 820/801 Partner Visa

Offshore/onshore: Onshore - Sydney 

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: N/A

Date visa granted: 9th November 2012


----------



## missngel

Date of application: 9th November 2012

Nationality: Italian

Visa type: Partner Visa 820

Offshore/onshore: Onshore Sydney

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: Still waiting

Date visa granted: Still waiting

And so the waiting begins!!!


----------



## Tai03

Hi all,

This has been very helpful.. im always reading everyones posts
Im Australian & my husband is samoan.. havent seen any people from the pacific islands on here.. just thought id post our timeline so far.. and wish everyone else luck!!

Date of application: 18 October 2012

Nationality: Samoan

Visa type: Partner Visa

Offshore/Onshore: Offshore (Lodged in Apia, then sent to Fiji for processing)

Medicals: yes

Police check: yes

Case officer assigned: waiting

Visa granted: waiting

For anyone applying offshore in the pacific islands just want to let you know that both offices in apia, samoa and suva, fiji are NOT much help.
We applied for a Family sponsored visa and need to pay a bond. We were advised to let the embassy know that my husband will be coming to Oz for a holiday. Since we dont have a case officer yet we called to ask who exactly do we advise. Neither seem to know GRRRRRRR..

Hope everyone is reunited with their loved ones soon!!


----------



## Frutsel

Hi fellow waiting partner,

I want to tell my story about my really annoying CO. This person ( I think ) is a robot!
I am applying for a 309 visa ( married for 13 years with Aus. ) through Berlin embassy.
Application date was 06-08-2012 , got this CO on the 7th and did police check and meds on the 23rd.
On the 7th of September I mailed CO if he received my meds etc. ( normal question ). With that email I asked for grant time because when I applied both on the website of immi.gov as on Berlin embassy it said about 5 months. Nothing more, nothing less.
2 days later I received an email of CO that waiting time was 8-9 months.He wrote he already mentioned it in the email he send when he received application. But nothing about police and meds.
My thought was..ok, I won't bother you anymore but still wanted to know if he received everything. So I waited for about a month. Didn't heared anything in the meantime.
While I waited I became a daily visitor of this site and read from people who got granted/ timeline etc. Also saw people from highrisk countries who got theirs in 2 months.(????) ok, you r very lucky and I am happy for those but for my personal situation it was like..HUH?. I wrote to CO about this and asked if I will be granted in 5 months or 8-9 months. Because again, when I applied it was 5 months. Again I got an email with standard reply of 8-9 months at the moment and nothing about my meds etc. My hubby said, that I could write an email to immi.gov itself and I did that. Within it again the questions. The reply was more friendly and she said that my application must not be effected by the long que now. If I wanted to know about the stats of my appl. I had to send DOB,name,passport nr to CO and he should tell me more about it. I did that.......OMG,got a reply that said,....I already told you twice about the current waiting time and will not give you any further details about your appl. 
I am so angry about it. I did not get any answers, only got a big virtual mouth from him. I am only human and as many more I wanted to know about the differences of appl.times. Hubby is also angry as he said...WT*...I am married to you for 13 years and the treat you like that. I know it is not aus but the CO how has a bad temper. From a lot of people I read they got friendly replies from CO. Anyone want to swap CO? 
Now my question is, should I write him an email how I feel about his reply or should I leave it like this?
I am full of anger about this and don't feel respected by him. So to call him is not a good idea as I know myself ;-)
Anyone else got a CO like this. ( I hope not...lol)
Any ideas?
Thanks for listening and good luck to all of us.


----------



## Adventuress

Hi Frutsel,

You could bypass this CO completely by using the feedback form again to send a complaint to DIAC about this:



> Staff attitude
> We aim to treat you with courtesy and respect.


According to their brochure about sending complaints, "you will not be discriminated against or disadvantaged in your dealings with us."

Otherwise, I don't think there's much else you can do except sit on your frustration. There are a lot of us around here who feel the same way, after having paid an exhorbitant amount of money we expect some kind of service and respect, especially from the Department of Immigration whose slogan is 'People our business'.


----------



## sasasou

Frutsel said:


> Hi fellow waiting partner,
> 
> I want to tell my story about my really annoying CO. This person ( I think ) is a robot!
> I am applying for a 309 visa ( married for 13 years with Aus. ) through Berlin embassy.
> Application date was 06-08-2012 , got this CO on the 7th and did police check and meds on the 23rd.
> On the 7th of September I mailed CO if he received my meds etc. ( normal question ). With that email I asked for grant time because when I applied both on the website of immi.gov as on Berlin embassy it said about 5 months. Nothing more, nothing less.
> 2 days later I received an email of CO that waiting time was 8-9 months.He wrote he already mentioned it in the email he send when he received application. But nothing about police and meds.
> My thought was..ok, I won't bother you anymore but still wanted to know if he received everything. So I waited for about a month. Didn't heared anything in the meantime.
> While I waited I became a daily visitor of this site and read from people who got granted/ timeline etc. Also saw people from highrisk countries who got theirs in 2 months.(????) ok, you r very lucky and I am happy for those but for my personal situation it was like..HUH?. I wrote to CO about this and asked if I will be granted in 5 months or 8-9 months. Because again, when I applied it was 5 months. Again I got an email with standard reply of 8-9 months at the moment and nothing about my meds etc. My hubby said, that I could write an email to immi.gov itself and I did that. Within it again the questions. The reply was more friendly and she said that my application must not be effected by the long que now. If I wanted to know about the stats of my appl. I had to send DOB,name,passport nr to CO and he should tell me more about it. I did that.......OMG,got a reply that said,....I already told you twice about the current waiting time and will not give you any further details about your appl.
> I am so angry about it. I did not get any answers, only got a big virtual mouth from him. I am only human and as many more I wanted to know about the differences of appl.times. Hubby is also angry as he said...WT*...I am married to you for 13 years and the treat you like that. I know it is not aus but the CO how has a bad temper. From a lot of people I read they got friendly replies from CO. Anyone want to swap CO?
> Now my question is, should I write him an email how I feel about his reply or should I leave it like this?
> I am full of anger about this and don't feel respected by him. So to call him is not a good idea as I know myself ;-)
> Anyone else got a CO like this. ( I hope not...lol)
> Any ideas?
> Thanks for listening and good luck to all of us.


Hi frutsel, you asked you CO for you grant time and he told you 8-9 month, so isn't this the answer? They do not tell you when the visa is going to be granted, because the cannot. I am reading these forums since more than five month now, and I haven't seen a single case, where people get told month in advance, when their grant date will be.
All they do is: They put you in the queue until it is your turn, no matter how long you are married for. And the queue is for fairness reasons.
You said you have seen, that other people get their visa in two month. I do not think that this is fair either, but apparently the embassies work decentralized. That means that each embassy or region gets their amount of visa's, and within their range they are granting them. Unfortunately, currently the Berlin Office happens to be a very busy one, whereas Phillipinnes obviously don't have many applications, as they are granting after 2-3 month. As I said, I do not think that this is fair, but it has nothing to do with your CO, but with the system.

My CO told me, that my Visa will be granted after 7-9 month. This is the kind of information that all people get from them, so there does not seem anything wrong with your CO to me.

Good wait anyway!


----------



## dimaleo

Frutsel said:


> Hi fellow waiting partner,
> 
> I want to tell my story about my really annoying CO. This person ( I think ) is a robot!
> I am applying for a 309 visa ( married for 13 years with Aus. ) through Berlin embassy.
> Application date was 06-08-2012 , got this CO on the 7th and did police check and meds on the 23rd.
> On the 7th of September I mailed CO if he received my meds etc. ( normal question ). With that email I asked for grant time because when I applied both on the website of immi.gov as on Berlin embassy it said about 5 months. Nothing more, nothing less.
> 2 days later I received an email of CO that waiting time was 8-9 months.He wrote he already mentioned it in the email he send when he received application. But nothing about police and meds.
> My thought was..ok, I won't bother you anymore but still wanted to know if he received everything. So I waited for about a month. Didn't heared anything in the meantime.
> While I waited I became a daily visitor of this site and read from people who got granted/ timeline etc. Also saw people from highrisk countries who got theirs in 2 months.(????) ok, you r very lucky and I am happy for those but for my personal situation it was like..HUH?. I wrote to CO about this and asked if I will be granted in 5 months or 8-9 months. Because again, when I applied it was 5 months. Again I got an email with standard reply of 8-9 months at the moment and nothing about my meds etc. My hubby said, that I could write an email to immi.gov itself and I did that. Within it again the questions. The reply was more friendly and she said that my application must not be effected by the long que now. If I wanted to know about the stats of my appl. I had to send DOB,name,passport nr to CO and he should tell me more about it. I did that.......OMG,got a reply that said,....I already told you twice about the current waiting time and will not give you any further details about your appl.
> I am so angry about it. I did not get any answers, only got a big virtual mouth from him. I am only human and as many more I wanted to know about the differences of appl.times. Hubby is also angry as he said...WT*...I am married to you for 13 years and the treat you like that. I know it is not aus but the CO how has a bad temper. From a lot of people I read they got friendly replies from CO. Anyone want to swap CO?
> Now my question is, should I write him an email how I feel about his reply or should I leave it like this?
> I am full of anger about this and don't feel respected by him. So to call him is not a good idea as I know myself ;-)
> Anyone else got a CO like this. ( I hope not...lol)
> Any ideas?
> Thanks for listening and good luck to all of us.


Try aus ombudsman. 
But don't complain about waiting period or such.
Say that CO is rude and he/she cannot be, this is a working policy for them in fact.
People say it helps a lot...

P.S. My situation is much worse, I am sitting overseas jobless with little kid who is australian citizen as well and wait for our mom's visa...


----------



## Frutsel

sasasou said:


> Hi frutsel, you asked you CO for you grant time and he told you 8-9 month, so isn't this the answer? They do not tell you when the visa is going to be granted, because the cannot. I am reading these forums since more than five month now, and I haven't seen a single case, where people get told month in advance, when their grant date will be.
> All they do is: They put you in the queue until it is your turn, no matter how long you are married for. And the queue is for fairness reasons.
> You said you have seen, that other people get their visa in two month. I do not think that this is fair either, but apparently the embassies work decentralized. That means that each embassy or region gets their amount of visa's, and within their range they are granting them. Unfortunately, currently the Berlin Office happens to be a very busy one, whereas Phillipinnes obviously don't have many applications, as they are granting after 2-3 month. As I said, I do not think that this is fair, but it has nothing to do with your CO, but with the system.
> 
> My CO told me, that my Visa will be granted after 7-9 month. This is the kind of information that all people get from them, so there does not seem anything wrong with your CO to me.
> 
> Good wait anyway!


I know I have to wait but the question to CO was that when I applied immi.gov and Berlin said it was 5 months waiting and after email CO said it was 8- 9 months waiting. I don't bother to wait that long but I want to know wich timeline I have to hold on. Immi.gov told me in other words that I have a waiting time of 5 months and my apply must not be effected by long que now. So I emailed that to CO and again he said 8-9 months. The whole thing is when I got reply from immi.gov it was a normal friendly answer and CO is the one who replied annoying. While I only mailed him twice. 
Thanks for the reply btw.


----------



## Frutsel

Thank you all for the reply. 
Just to be clear, if it is 8-9 months I will wait that long.
But what I need to know is, is it 5 months or 8-9 months to be able to organize removals, housing etc etc. Because 1 section says one thing and the other section says another thing.

The thing being is when I sent the email to immi.gov and got the response out London, they said if the times shown on the websites at lodge net was 5 months then it will take 5 months. Berlin says it will be 8 - 9 months.

Now the thing is which one is right. You can understand that this is very confusing.

@sasasou the C/O does not have the manners to reply in a normal way. The way he replies is very unpersonel. It is like a robot is replying. This what I was trying to say with my previous message. I totally agree that it should be done on the fair system, but like you said it is not. I have also read that people who expecting a child get theirs granted quicker as well.

Thanks all for the help


----------



## richh1833

sasasou said:


> Hi frutsel, you asked you CO for you grant time and he told you 8-9 month, so isn't this the answer? They do not tell you when the visa is going to be granted, because the cannot. I am reading these forums since more than five month now, and I haven't seen a single case, where people get told month in advance, when their grant date will be.
> All they do is: They put you in the queue until it is your turn, no matter how long you are married for. And the queue is for fairness reasons.
> You said you have seen, that other people get their visa in two month. I do not think that this is fair either, but apparently the embassies work decentralized. That means that each embassy or region gets their amount of visa's, and within their range they are granting them. Unfortunately, currently the Berlin Office happens to be a very busy one, whereas Phillipinnes obviously don't have many applications, as they are granting after 2-3 month. As I said, I do not think that this is fair, but it has nothing to do with your CO, but with the system.
> 
> My CO told me, that my Visa will be granted after 7-9 month. This is the kind of information that all people get from them, so there does not seem anything wrong with your CO to me.
> 
> Good wait anyway!


LOL, to be honest I've seen people in washington that have been married for 3-5 years and got approved within 2 months. It was insane how fast it was but there are a lot of cases where they've been put to the front of the queue. Saying that there is a queue is a absolutely joke. Its all BS from what I can tell.


----------



## Frutsel

dimaleo said:


> Try aus ombudsman.
> But don't complain about waiting period or such.
> Say that CO is rude and he/she cannot be, this is a working policy for them in fact.
> People say it helps a lot...
> 
> P.S. My situation is much worse, I am sitting overseas jobless with little kid who is australian citizen as well and wait for our mom's visa...


I know I am lucky to have hubby with me. In a situation like yours it's sad to have a child who is apart from his/her mom. I hope you will be all together soon. Good luck!


----------



## Frutsel

richh1833 said:


> LOL, to be honest I've seen people in washington that have been married for 3-5 years and got approved within 2 months. It was insane how fast it was but there are a lot of cases where they've been put to the front of the queue. Saying that there is a queue is a absolutely joke. Its all BS from what I can tell.


Yes, I agree! I feel like we are playing some kind of bingo game.....nr 7465........bingo!


----------



## Adventuress

richh1833 said:


> LOL, to be honest I've seen people in washington that have been married for 3-5 years and got approved within 2 months. It was insane how fast it was but there are a lot of cases where they've been put to the front of the queue. Saying that there is a queue is a absolutely joke. Its all BS from what I can tell.


Is anybody else wondering what we, the applicants, clients, and customers can do about this? We are paying for this system, and it doesn't come cheap. What's more, they're going to make it even more ridiculously expensive in the new year (up to $4000 single time application, if onshore), without giving us any improvements in waiting times or service.

Would it be useful if we wrote en masse either to the ombudsman or to our local MPs or whomever else? Arrange a petition? What can we do?

Does anybody else have ideas? Because if it's bad for us, it is certainly not going to get better in the near future for others if we stay silent after we get what we applied and paid for.


----------



## Frutsel

Adventuress said:


> Is anybody else wondering what we, the applicants, clients, and customers can do about this? We are paying for this system, and it doesn't come cheap. What's more, they're going to make it even more ridiculously expensive in the new year (up to $4000 single time application, if onshore), without giving us any improvements in waiting times or service.
> 
> Would it be useful if we wrote en masse either to the ombudsman or to our local MPs or whomever else? Arrange a petition? What can we do?
> 
> Does anybody else have ideas? Because if it's bad for us, it is certainly not going to get better in the near future for others if we stay silent after we get what we applied and paid for.


You're right about that adventuress. If we all stay quite nothing will happen. 
And for sure it isn't cheap. 
I am with you!


----------



## sasasou

richh1833 said:


> LOL, to be honest I've seen people in washington that have been married for 3-5 years and got approved within 2 months. It was insane how fast it was but there are a lot of cases where they've been put to the front of the queue. Saying that there is a queue is a absolutely joke. Its all BS from what I can tell.


I have seen people who got their visa after 3 weeks, and they haven't been married at all. I don't think that this is a factor.
You can apply for being priotized due to compelling circumstances, but I assume not many are accepted for that.
I haven't seen anybody here so far, who applied in Berlin after me and got Visa granted in the meanwhile, so there is not much to complain about from my side.


----------



## Adventuress

Frutsel said:


> You're right about that adventuress. If we all stay quite nothing will happen.
> And for sure it isn't cheap.
> I am with you!


Thank you for this  I think if we can get enough people into some kind of movement, we can make things happen.

Here is one idea. The great majority of Australians know nothing about this sytem until they're forced to the deal with it when they meet their partners who are from overseas. I would be willing to bet that there would be a lot more outrage from the genral public if they actually knew how ridiculous things can get! The fee is the first jumping off point. This is something that can affect any Australian in these days of multiculturalism and extensive human movement. Even if people consider themselves to be past meeting a partner from overseas (e.g. for reasons of age, or they're already in long-term relationships), it can and will affect their children and grandchildren, who are travelling more and more.

Many, many times, when I've told other Australians what we're dealing with in partner immigration, they've looked at me incredulously and said, "I thought people married to Australians automatically gained citizenship." People just don't know the reality, and if we worked on changing that, more people would be with us. That's just one aspect.

It would be good to have a discussion of what action we can take in a concerted effort to change the system, perhaps in another thread if this garners enough interest. I am absolutely serious about doing something!


----------



## Tai03

Grrrr its sooooo annoying ... and yet they welcome boat people with open arms... and then the ones who do the right thing suffer...


----------



## someuser

mike said:


> At the request of a couple of members I am starting this thread for people to post their dates of their application so other people can get an idea how long an application will take. Note: please use the information as a guide only! We have no way of verifying what people post.
> 
> Please only post family related visa applications here - defacto, spouse etc. This will only work if enough people participate and keep their information updated.
> 
> Please don't post any questions here or make any other posts. I want to keep the thread as "clean" as possible. If you are excited about getting your visa please start a new thread so everyone can post congratulatory messages. Make your post something like this format:
> 
> Date of application:
> 
> Nationality:
> 
> Visa type:
> 
> Offshore/onshore:
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no):
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no):
> 
> Date CO assigned:
> 
> Date visa granted:
> __________________


Date of application: 1st Nov 2011

Nationality: Kenyan

Visa type: Spouse Visa 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes July 2012

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes with application and required resubmitting because they expired while waiting resubmitted August 2012

Date CO assigned: Not exactly sure. We were never really notified. Our first contact with her was around Feb 2012

Date visa granted: still waiting just over 1 year later.


----------



## bma

someuser said:


> Date of application: 1st Nov 2011
> 
> Nationality: Kenyan
> 
> Visa type: Spouse Visa 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes July 2012
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes with application and required resubmitting because they expired while waiting resubmitted August 2012
> 
> Date CO assigned: Not exactly sure. We were never really notified. Our first contact with her was around Feb 2012
> 
> Date visa granted: still waiting just over 1 year later.


The other day I read somewhere on the immigration page not to inquire about processing time by email at all (cause that info is already in the acknowledgement letter), but to send them an email if the processing time is already longer than 12 months.
I think this information was meant for 820 onshore applications, but nevertheless.... Have you been given any approximate time of grant, is your communication with your case officer good?

All the best!


----------



## someuser

bma said:


> The other day I read somewhere on the immigration page not to inquire about processing time by email at all (cause that info is already in the acknowledgement letter), but to send them an email if the processing time is already longer than 12 months.
> I think this information was meant for 820 onshore applications, but nevertheless.... Have you been given any approximate time of grant, is your communication with your case officer good?
> 
> All the best!


Yes our case officer is great for communication. I sent her a message about 3 weeks ago explaining that we are losing patience and she was very understanding. She said that we were told 12 months as a guide but it could take longer and that's just how it is. Our migration agent sent an email to the head of case officers in Nairobi, Kenya last week asking to look at our case but she hasn't replied.

At this stage I'm going to be quiet another couple of weeks and I'll prompt the CO again.

Edit: No time frame has been given BTW


----------



## islgirl

hey guys, i applied for a pmv back in august. I am Trinidadian and i sent in my police certificate along with my application. However, my sponsor (australian citizen) did NOT do an AFP, question: was he supposed to do this?


----------



## crasht

islgirl said:


> hey guys, i applied for a pmv back in august. I am Trinidadian and i sent in my police certificate along with my application. However, my sponsor (australian citizen) did NOT do an AFP, question: was he supposed to do this?


Hi,
No I don't believe this is so.
My fiance has submitted a PMV and I did not have to do this, and we have asked in an email if all forms had been received and they replied saying that all forms were received and nothing else was required. 
All I did was the form required by the sponsor.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Frutsel

Adventuress said:


> Thank you for this  I think if we can get enough people into some kind of movement, we can make things happen.
> 
> Here is one idea. The great majority of Australians know nothing about this sytem until they're forced to the deal with it when they meet their partners who are from overseas. I would be willing to bet that there would be a lot more outrage from the genral public if they actually knew how ridiculous things can get! The fee is the first jumping off point. This is something that can affect any Australian in these days of multiculturalism and extensive human movement. Even if people consider themselves to be past meeting a partner from overseas (e.g. for reasons of age, or they're already in long-term relationships), it can and will affect their children and grandchildren, who are travelling more and more.
> 
> Many, many times, when I've told other Australians what we're dealing with in partner immigration, they've looked at me incredulously and said, "I thought people married to Australians automatically gained citizenship." People just don't know the reality, and if we worked on changing that, more people would be with us. That's just one aspect.
> 
> It would be good to have a discussion of what action we can take in a concerted effort to change the system, perhaps in another thread if this garners enough interest. I am absolutely serious about doing something!


My hubby who is an Aussie to the bone also said he was sorry about all the hassle we re going through. So you are right about what u said if an aus citizen would hear about the whole procedure. I think it is good to have a system that will not allow everyone ( like here in Holland ) and that there are some steps you have to take to gain "access" but play it fair and do it with respect. Don't treat us like we are all a number. We are humans with emotions, feelings and a voice. Once again, it is not the country but the system. 
Count me in if you start a thread about this!


----------



## islgirl

thank you it helps, i was worried for a sec


----------



## bma

someuser said:


> Yes our case officer is great for communication. I sent her a message about 3 weeks ago explaining that we are losing patience and she was very understanding. She said that we were told 12 months as a guide but it could take longer and that's just how it is. Our migration agent sent an email to the head of case officers in Nairobi, Kenya last week asking to look at our case but she hasn't replied.
> 
> At this stage I'm going to be quiet another couple of weeks and I'll prompt the CO again.
> 
> Edit: No time frame has been given BTW


It looks like all is well then. Like you said - it's just how it is, and patience is a virtue. All the best and may your visa be granted soon.


----------



## someuser

Thanks BMA


----------



## Gerrywins

Adventuress said:


> Thank you for this  I think if we can get enough people into some kind of movement, we can make things happen.
> 
> Here is one idea. The great majority of Australians know nothing about this sytem until they're forced to the deal with it when they meet their partners who are from overseas. I would be willing to bet that there would be a lot more outrage from the genral public if they actually knew how ridiculous things can get! The fee is the first jumping off point. This is something that can affect any Australian in these days of multiculturalism and extensive human movement. Even if people consider themselves to be past meeting a partner from overseas (e.g. for reasons of age, or they're already in long-term relationships), it can and will affect their children and grandchildren, who are travelling more and more.
> 
> Many, many times, when I've told other Australians what we're dealing with in partner immigration, they've looked at me incredulously and said, "I thought people married to Australians automatically gained citizenship." People just don't know the reality, and if we worked on changing that, more people would be with us. That's just one aspect.
> 
> It would be good to have a discussion of what action we can take in a concerted effort to change the system, perhaps in another thread if this garners enough interest. I am absolutely serious about doing something!


Count me in too Adventuress. My fiance is an Aus and he is outraged by the system too. He has written to his MP but we have not got any reply yet. It is such a ridiculous system and to pay such hefty sums of money only to receive really bad service, long waiting times and uncertainty is just not acceptable. Please count us in as well, we can do a petition I think and perhaps have our cases heard, tell the story so the rest of the country can understand what people who fall in love with and choose to marry a non-Australian have to go through. I was telling my fiance that people take marriage for granted while the rest of us just wait for ages, most of the time in different continents for some pencil pusher to just stamp "granted" on some paper. It is very disheartening. Count me in if you start a thread and just send me a pm to let me know what the name is.


----------



## Rina

islgirl said:


> hey guys, i applied for a pmv back in august. I am Trinidadian and i sent in my police certificate along with my application. However, my sponsor (australian citizen) did NOT do an AFP, question: was he supposed to do this?


Hi,
If by AFP you mean a police check...I am a sponser in Australia for my Fiance, we have also applied for a PMV and yes I had to send in a police check with his application.


----------



## kttykat

*Only if you have kids*



islgirl said:


> hey guys, i applied for a pmv back in august. I am Trinidadian and i sent in my police certificate along with my application. However, my sponsor (australian citizen) did NOT do an AFP, question: was he supposed to do this?


AFP Australian Federal Police check, is only needed for the sponsor if you have children under the age of 18 coming with you.


----------



## ree

**" ASIO has informal agreement with DIAC*on time standards*for the security assessment of applicants for visas in the: temporary and permanent residence, onshore protection, and offshore refugee and humanitarian visa classes. " Is any one knows how long that informal time standards ?


----------



## Frutsel

Just a quick update from my site. Just had my tourist visa for 6 months approved ( after 2 hours!!) wow...wish my 309 was that fast.
But I am happy I can enter the country legally now


----------



## islgirl

kttykat said:


> AFP Australian Federal Police check, is only needed for the sponsor if you have children under the age of 18 coming with you.


thanks for the info


----------



## islgirl

Rina said:


> Hi,
> If by AFP you mean a police check...I am a sponser in Australia for my Fiance, we have also applied for a PMV and yes I had to send in a police check with his application.


im confused, 2 persons said i didnt have to or i should say my sponsor doesnt have to

Originally Posted by kttykat 
AFP Australian Federal Police check, is only needed for the sponsor if you have children under the age of 18 coming with you.

i dont have any kids or any dependants travelling with me, does this apply to you?


----------



## kttykat

*AFP check*



islgirl said:


> im confused, 2 persons said i didnt have to or i should say my sponsor doesnt have to
> 
> Originally Posted by kttykat
> AFP Australian Federal Police check, is only needed for the sponsor if you have children under the age of 18 coming with you.
> 
> i dont have any kids or any dependants travelling with me, does this apply to you?


OK, the only other reason that I know of, is when your sponsor isn't an Australian citizen, if they were say an eligible NZ citizen, then I believe a Federal police check is also required for the sponsor. My husband is an Australian citizen by birth and therefore didn't require a police check, since I don't have any dependents coming with me, other than my cats, which don't count 

kttykat

http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/partners/partner/309-100/eligibility-sponsor.htm#e

Normally my understanding is that no AFP is required for a sponsor if they are an Australian Citizen, unless as stated children under 18 are coming too. You said your partner was an Australian citizen but It is different if they are just permanent residents or eligible NZ citizens, then they must undergo the character assessments too. See the link above.


----------



## Frutsel

Again an update.....14 hours after granting my tourist visa I look in my mail and what do I see....a big brown envelop for the embassy with all my certified copies etc . They just send my stuff back so....maybe there still hope....


----------



## kttykat

Frutsel said:


> Again an update.....14 hours after granting my tourist visa I look in my mail and what do I see....a big brown envelop for the embassy with all my certified copies etc . They just send my stuff back so....maybe there still hope....


Yeah Frutsel,

That does sound like a good sign, best of luck. We are still waiting to even hear ANYTHING from the embassy in Washington on our 309  we keep hoping no news is good news and know it has only been a few weeks so far.

Kttykat


----------



## Rina

islgirl said:


> im confused, 2 persons said i didnt have to or i should say my sponsor doesnt have to
> 
> Originally Posted by kttykat
> AFP Australian Federal Police check, is only needed for the sponsor if you have children under the age of 18 coming with you.
> 
> i dont have any kids or any dependants travelling with me, does this apply to you?


Im sorry for adding confusion to this already confusing process, lol. 
No my fiance is not bringing anyone with him, hes is USA. I do have 2 kids uunder 18 but I am an Aussie citizen.
I think I read what was required of me wrong then, sorry I did send a police check for myself. The whole application seemed overwhelming at the time, so I sent one as better to be safe then sorry.
Listen to kittykat, lol.


----------



## kttykat

Rina said:


> Im sorry for adding confusion to this already confusing process, lol.
> No my fiance is not bringing anyone with him, hes is USA. I do have 2 kids uunder 18 but I am an Aussie citizen.
> I think I read what was required of me wrong then, sorry I did send a police check for myself. The whole application seemed overwhelming at the time, so I sent one as better to be safe then sorry.
> Listen to kittykat, lol.


Yeah it is a confusing maze of paperwork to negotiate, I understand wanting to send in everything they could possibly ask for. We considered sending in the form 80 which if you read it is totally over the top and is only required for high risk countries, not the USA. Then we thought about it some more and realized that if we included it they may just process that too. Which would have meant sending it to ASIO for extra checks and I hear that can add 6 months to the process!!!.

Kttykat


----------



## dreams-n-stars

After 20+ months of waiting in Brisbane, we've finally got a case-officer. Aside from that, I had to do the medicals and police check again (another 350 dollars down the drain...) and finally sent everything off this afternoon. Hopefully we'll receive some good news soon.


----------



## bma

dreams-n-stars said:


> After 20+ months of waiting in Brisbane, we've finally got a case-officer. Aside from that, I had to do the medicals and police check again (another 350 dollars down the drain...) and finally sent everything off this afternoon. Hopefully we'll receive some good news soon.


Unbelievable! And it's not fair you had to do the medical and police check again; I've seen posts, when people had been waiting for a year and a half in Brisbane and they didn't have to do this again. Have you by any chance left Australia while waiting?


----------



## crasht

dreams-n-stars said:


> After 20+ months of waiting in Brisbane, we've finally got a case-officer. Aside from that, I had to do the medicals and police check again (another 350 dollars down the drain...) and finally sent everything off this afternoon. Hopefully we'll receive some good news soon.


WOW, surely this would make the news!!! This is completely disgusting if it is purely that the process takes this long or that there was a breakdown along the line. How can this actually be possible? I cannot believe this actually and I imagine you had minimal if any contact at all during the process. This is kind of disgusting, especially when they are about to up the costs for visas. I'd be writing a letter to my local member for parliament if this were me.

All the best for a fast approval and I can only pretend to understand what that was like and how amazing it will be to finally be approved.

Good Luck


----------



## cjcherry

Here's mine, to try and get this thread back on track:


Date of application: 11 September 2012

Nationality:USA

Visa type: 820 de facto

Offshore/onshore: Onshore, applied at Melbourne office

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes, was told to send it all in at once. Got my results from Medibank, and additionally a letter notifying me of an "abnorrnality" on my chest x-ray. This of course was my scoliosis, a pretty common condition, but the enclosed photocopy of the form 160 which the doctor filled out had them checking the "abnormal findings present" box, which concerned me!

Police check submitted (yes/no): AFP results submitted with application, FBI results sent through about 3 weeks later. 

Date CO assigned: --

Date visa granted :27 November 2012

updated today (3 Dec 2012) as I collected my letter from Immi (sent Registered Post) and found out we'd been approved! As my dearest darling partner said "I guess we ticked all their boxes." No interview, no case office, none of that. Just a couple months of waiting, and BOOM, done.

What I would say to others is get as much done before submitting it as possible. If you are onshore, do your police check and medicals before you apply. This seems to speed up the process rapidly! I've read so many stories of people waiting MONTHS, and Immi says average processing times are 12-13 months, but we waited just under 3 months. Yay for low-risk nationality (USA)!

Good luck to the rest of you still waiting - and don't give up hope!


----------



## syy0822

*Timeline*

It's been 2 mths+ that I applied partner visa to Sydney office. I read threads here and there everyday.. I have no feeling yet but am a bit concerned..

Here is my timeline.

Date of application: 31/08/2012 to Parramatta office at an appointment. They accepted my application and sent it to Sydney office. Got the acknowlegement letter on site at Parramatta office.

Nationality: South Korean

Visa type: 820/801 Partner Visa

Offshore/onshore: Onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, with the application.

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with the application.

Date CO assigned: Not Yet

Date visa granted: Not Yet

Since receiving an email with the acknowledment letter attached from Immigration after a few days of application, there was no single conversation from immigration at all.

After 1.5mths of application, I called Immigration to let them know my application is a decision-ready one but it seems helpless at all as the operator kept saying it will take more than 12 mths as partner visa applications are currently too many.

Now I have just been wanting to forget about my visa and seeking for a job in Sydney but my visa status gives hard time to find jobs..

Cases that someone in this forum got their visa approved within a few months without any contacts including CO assignment from immigration is my hope.. Fingers clossed..

Hope everyone in hard time for their applications will hear some good news soon.


----------



## dreams-n-stars

bma said:


> Unbelievable! And it's not fair you had to do the medical and police check again; I've seen posts, when people had been waiting for a year and a half in Brisbane and they didn't have to do this again. Have you by any chance left Australia while waiting?


Really? I was rather irritated as well, that I had to go through the whole process again. They would've been expired by the space of a year now, as I remember doing the medicals before I handed my application in. I did not leave the country, and I did try many times to get in contact with little effect.



crasht said:


> WOW, surely this would make the news!!! This is completely disgusting if it is purely that the process takes this long or that there was a breakdown along the line. How can this actually be possible? I cannot believe this actually and I imagine you had minimal if any contact at all during the process. This is kind of disgusting, especially when they are about to up the costs for visas. I'd be writing a letter to my local member for parliament if this were me.
> 
> All the best for a fast approval and I can only pretend to understand what that was like and how amazing it will be to finally be approved.
> 
> Good Luck


Eh, I don't have aspirations to be on the news, but I get your drift. There was no contact whatsoever, aside from the acknowledgment-letter and the request for more information only two weeks ago. The only thing that I am truly annoyed with is the inability to find proper work based on 'my label' and the fact that I have to pay these things again. Other than that, I'd prefer this a hundred times more than being separated from my partner for so many months, as some here have to endure.


----------



## Harbinger

dreams-n-stars said:


> Really? I was rather irritated as well, that I had to go through the whole process again. They would've been expired by the space of a year now, as I remember doing the medicals before I handed my application in. I did not leave the country, and I did try many times to get in contact with little effect.
> 
> Eh, I don't have aspirations to be on the news, but I get your drift. There was no contact whatsoever, aside from the acknowledgment-letter and the request for more information only two weeks ago. The only thing that I am truly annoyed with is the inability to find proper work based on 'my label' and the fact that I have to pay these things again. Other than that, I'd prefer this a hundred times more than being separated from my partner for so many months, as some here have to endure.


Well what would we give to have to wait 13 months together to be aproved.We have been apart since March 2012. Though i did go to the US in Oct to get married.But now we wait and wait until approval each half a world apart.


----------



## bma

dreams-n-stars said:


> Originally Posted by bma
> Unbelievable! And it's not fair you had to do the medical and police check again; I've seen posts, when people had been waiting for a year and a half in Brisbane and they didn't have to do this again. Have you by any chance left Australia while waiting?
> 
> Originally Posted by dreams-n-stars
> Really? I was rather irritated as well, that I had to go through the whole process again. They would've been expired by the space of a year now, as I remember doing the medicals before I handed my application in. I did not leave the country, and I did try many times to get in contact with little effect.


I definitely remember seeing posts, where people have been waiting more than a year, but they didn't have to do a medical or a police check again. I'm almost sure it was in Brisbane, and if I remember correctly, they have been waiting for about 13 or 14 months (I think I saw two different posts). They had basically no contact with the immigration, but encouraged by the posts on the forum they decided to contact them - and got their visa granted shortly, without doing the new medical and police checks. That's why I asked you whether you left the country while waiting - they didn't and therefore didn't have to do the medical and police checks again...

Well, at least this will be soon over for you, but it's a pity about the money, totally unnecessary costs...


----------



## missngel

Hey everyone,
Does anyone know how long after i lodge my application i should get a confirmation email or letter? I just assumed they would charge my card the next day and notify me straight away but i havent heard from them yet.


----------



## happyheros

You should get the confirmation letter either by email or post within 5 business days from the day your application was received. When I submitted mine, the fee was charged the same day when my application was received


----------



## cjcherry

We mailed our application in on Monday, and I think Tuesday or Wednesday got an acknowledgment email and receipt.


----------



## Tai03

My husband emailed the embassy in Fiji today asking if we have been assigned a case officer as we havent been notified if they had even received our application. Just take the money and not bother
Surprisingly he received an email from a lady advising him that she is his case officer and appologising for the delays they are having in sending out the acknowledgment letters..


----------



## kttykat

Tai03 said:


> My husband emailed the embassy in Fiji today asking if we have been assigned a case officer as we havent been notified if they had even received our application. Just take the money and not bother
> Surprisingly he received an email from a lady advising him that she is his case officer and appologising for the delays they are having in sending out the acknowledgment letters..


Still waiting here in the USA to even get so much as that, they took the money and ran lol  3 weeks after applying and nothing at all other than 2k out of the credit card.

Kttykat


----------



## kttykat

Harbinger said:


> Well what would we give to have to wait 13 months together to be aproved.We have been apart since March 2012. Though i did go to the US in Oct to get married.But now we wait and wait until approval each half a world apart.


Yeah I don't know why it would kill them to allow a bridging visa while they sort it out at least from low risk countries, they have let me into Australia twice no questions asked but now I have applied offshore they want me to stay in the USA while they decide if I can come to live. Not fair at all, if I was going to over stay I have already had two opportunities to do so and have done the right thing all the time......

Kttykat


----------



## Tai03

Omg tell me about it.. my husband applied about a month ago too.. its ridiculous how they dont even tell you theyve received the application unless you chase them down. 

Im surprised they even replied.. & im so sick of them saying it can take up to 12 months like we dont already know.


----------



## Rina

happyheros said:


> You should get the confirmation letter either by email or post within 5 business days from the day your application was received. When I submitted mine, the fee was charged the same day when my application was received


We sent our application for PMV on 25th October, it was received on the 27th October and payment taken on the 27th October.
We have not heard anything at all? NO emails, no nothing? Should we email them?


----------



## Rina

Kittykat, did you do your medical and send it in before they asked for it?


----------



## Rina

kttykat said:


> Still waiting here in the USA to even get so much as that, they took the money and ran lol  3 weeks after applying and nothing at all other than 2k out of the credit card.
> 
> Kttykat
> 
> My fiance and I are in the same position as you Kittykat, we applied 25th and not a word, but yea managed to get the money quick!


----------



## Adventuress

kttykat said:


> Yeah I don't know why it would kill them to allow a bridging visa while they sort it out at least from low risk countries, they have let me into Australia twice no questions asked but now I have applied offshore they want me to stay in the USA while they decide if I can come to live. Not fair at all, if I was going to over stay I have already had two opportunities to do so and have done the right thing all the time......
> 
> Kttykat


There needn't even be a differentiation between low and high risk countries. The USA, even with its notoriously byzantine immigration system, already has this in place. An applicant waiting for a spouse (immigration) visa can apply and be granted a spouse (non-immigration) visa allowing them to join their partner in the States in order to wait out the processing time of the immigration visa together.

That's basic humanity.


----------



## rose861

Hi everyone, 

I've just submitted my Visa to the embassy in London on the 9th November and have got assigned a case officer today, but they are saying it's going to be AT LEAST 8 - 9 months for this to be processed. 

Quite take aback as i was told previously it was a 5 -6 month wait. 

Are they usually quite accurate with their processing times?


----------



## kttykat

Rina said:


> Kittykat, did you do your medical and send it in before they asked for it?


Sorry Rina, I had missed your question. Yeah we did the medical before getting a request, in fact we are yet to hear a word from the embassy. I had to call them to get our file number and am still waiting for even an email acknowledging our application or the receipt of our money, which I know they took out on October 26th 2012 the same day they received our application.

We got delivery confirmation of the medical to the embassy just today. So now I know our application is decision ready, now we just have to wait months for them to actually decide.

Kttykat


----------



## kttykat

rose861 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've just submitted my Visa to the embassy in London on the 9th November and have got assigned a case officer today, but they are saying it's going to be AT LEAST 8 - 9 months for this to be processed.
> 
> Quite take aback as i was told previously it was a 5 -6 month wait.
> 
> Are they usually quite accurate with their processing times?


Hi Rose,
Yeah I think there has been a flood of applications with fees set to rise at the start of next year. We didn't realize that the fees were going up until after we had applied.

Kttykat


----------



## Prometheus77

Neb said:


> For all the people who applied at the Belgrade embassy!  Me and my wife have got the visa, actually she got it on 6th of November! Yeah!
> 
> DOB: 15th March
> 
> Interview and medical: 8th of May
> 
> Visa grant: 6th of November
> 
> Wish you the best of luck for everyone who are still waiting for
> 
> visa,thanks for making this long waiting much shorter!  All the best,guys, see you Down Under!


Congrats Neb!
Had my interview yesterday,so I guess I am looking at about 6 months before my visa is granted.


----------



## Pratty

Prometheus77 said:


> Congrats Neb!
> Had my interview yesterday,so I guess I am looking at about 6 months before my visa is granted.


Hi Prometheus77, hope your interview went well. We arrived back in A us on Tuesday night. Glad that it is over for us. We will monitor the forum from time to time to see how you are going,,,,,, good luck with the wait.


----------



## nasdog

Yaaaayyy, De facto Visa granted <3

Here's my time line.

Date of application: 17 May 2012 lodged in person - Melbourne

Nationality: Italian - Partner Australian

Visa type: 820

Offshore/onshore: Onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes: Italian, Australian and American (took me ages to get the American one, about 3 months)

Date CO assigned: 3rd August 2012

Date Visa granted: 29th October 2012.


----------



## Prometheus77

Pratty said:


> Hi Prometheus77, hope your interview went well. We arrived back in A us on Tuesday night. Glad that it is over for us. We will monitor the forum from time to time to see how you are going,,,,,, good luck with the wait.


Hi Pratty, I think it went good 
I am happy for you guys. You are living in Perth, right? I might visit you guys when I am back in Australia, as I have never been to the west coast 

I will keep you posted on my visa progress .

All the best.


----------



## Rina

kttykat said:


> Sorry Rina, I had missed your question. Yeah we did the medical before getting a request, in fact we are yet to hear a word from the embassy. I had to call them to get our file number and am still waiting for even an email acknowledging our application or the receipt of our money, which I know they took out on October 26th 2012 the same day they received our application.
> 
> We got delivery confirmation of the medical to the embassy just today. So now I know our application is decision ready, now we just have to wait months for them to actually decide.
> 
> Kttykat


Yay! My fiance emailed the Office yesterday and they replied assigning us a Case Officer and advising to get medical done. It was a generic reply, but woohoo finally some movement!


----------



## Tai03

CONGRATS!! its such a relief when they decide to reply!! 



Rina said:


> Yay! My fiance emailed the Office yesterday and they replied assigning us a Case Officer and advising to get medical done. It was a generic reply, but woohoo finally some movement!


----------



## bradsterusa

Going for medicals today!!


----------



## kttykat

Rina said:


> Yay! My fiance emailed the Office yesterday and they replied assigning us a Case Officer and advising to get medical done. It was a generic reply, but woohoo finally some movement!


We finally got an acknowledgement too today and a case officer  It is nice to know that they are actually looking at it. I think we probably got the same generic letter. It asked for FBI/police checks and medicals if we hadn't already done them, which we have, the medical results arrived at the embassy yesterday, so we are complete with all the necessary information for them.

I wonder Rina if we have the same case officer ours is a Ms L.... won't say anymore than that here for legal reasons . But if it is the same one you would know.

Kttykat


----------



## S'n'E

*Italy!*



nasdog said:


> Yaaaayyy, De facto Visa granted <3
> 
> Here's my time line.
> 
> Date of application: 17 May 2012 lodged in person - Melbourne
> 
> Nationality: Italian - Partner Australian
> 
> Visa type: 820
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes: Italian, Australian and American (took me ages to get the American one, about 3 months)
> 
> Date CO assigned: 3rd August 2012
> 
> Date Visa granted: 29th October 2012.


Hi good to hear some good news!!! so GREEEEETINGS!
I am Italian too and I am going to apply for the de facto visa within a month...do you have any suggestion???
Thank you!


----------



## CollegeGirl

kttykat, I think it's good news that you got a CO that fast! I've been reading here about people getting an acknowledgment but no news of a CO for months after... maybe yours will be fast! Fingers crossed for you. 



kttykat said:


> We finally got an acknowledgement too today and a case officer  It is nice to know that they are actually looking at it. I think we probably got the same generic letter. It asked for FBI/police checks and medicals if we hadn't already done them, which we have, the medical results arrived at the embassy yesterday, so we are complete with all the necessary information for them.
> 
> I wonder Rina if we have the same case officer ours is a Ms L.... won't say anymore than that here for legal reasons . But if it is the same one you would know.
> 
> Kttykat


----------



## abie

My timeline:

Visa applied : 3 June 2011
Visa catagory : 820/801 onshore
Co assigned : yes
Nationality : Pakistan 
Visa granted : not yet ?
Y don't know ? Anyone waited for that long ?


----------



## kttykat

CollegeGirl said:


> kttykat, I think it's good news that you got a CO that fast! I've been reading here about people getting an acknowledgment but no news of a CO for months after... maybe yours will be fast! Fingers crossed for you.


Thanks CollegeGirl,

Yes it was great to finally get some news . Was beginning to think they had lost our file or something.

Kttykat


----------



## Rina

Yayy Kittykat! Great news!
My fiance and I both emailed the office on the same day, today I have just received my generic reply also. Our CO is a Ms M and I hope she is a speedy little thing, lol.
Medicals booked for next week!


----------



## Rina

Tai03 said:


> CONGRATS!! its such a relief when they decide to reply!!


Thanks Tai0 It sure is!


----------



## Rina

bradsterusa said:


> Going for medicals today!!


Yayy!! Hope it went well for you!


----------



## indu

Hi to all
I have applied on 11th of May,2012.
I m still waiting for their final assessment.
No response from the last two months.
Its totally annonying....waiting is painful...


----------



## Laura81ita

Nationality: Italian
Visa: 820 Partner Visa 
Applied: Onshore at Perth office

Lodged Application: 14/11/2011

Medicals:Yes with application 
Police Checks: sent 2 weeks after application... around 30/11/2011
Bridging Visa A In Effect: 19/11/2012 (the day my WHV expired)
Visa GRANTED: still nothing...1 year and 4 days!!!!

One month ago a lovely lady from immi replied to my email saying unfortunately processing times are up to 13 months...
anyone waited so long?
should I write them another email?


----------



## 18302

Laura81ita said:


> Nationality: Italian
> Visa: 820 Partner Visa
> Applied: Onshore at Perth office
> 
> Visa GRANTED: still nothing...1 year and 4 days!!!!


I think that's simply how the process works. The bridging visa is granted usually within a few days and then you enter the "2 year period" where they process the PR, towards the end of those 2 years they'll ask you to submit more proof that you are still in a genuine relationship together before making the final grant/decision.

I may be wrong but that's how I've always understood it.


----------



## Laura81ita

BonezAU said:


> I think that's simply how the process works. The bridging visa is granted usually within a few days and then you enter the "2 year period" where they process the PR, towards the end of those 2 years they'll ask you to submit more proof that you are still in a genuine relationship together before making the final grant/decision.
> 
> I may be wrong but that's how I've always understood it.


....I am still waiting for the Temporary Visa!


----------



## 18302

Laura81ita said:


> ....I am still waiting for the Temporary Visa!


Oh, I get it now. I thought most people only wait 1 month for that?
I would suggest calling the Perth office and ask to speak to your CO, if you know who it is.


----------



## Laura81ita

BonezAU said:


> Oh, I get it now. I thought most people only wait 1 month for that?
> I would suggest calling the Perth office and ask to speak to your CO, if you know who it is.


some lucky people do wait for a month, some other for a year 
i have no names yet and if I call I'm sure they'll just reply me : current processing times are 13 months.
I guess I just have to wait!


----------



## kttykat

BonezAU said:


> Oh, I get it now. I thought most people only wait 1 month for that?
> I would suggest calling the Perth office and ask to speak to your CO, if you know who it is.


Washington DC the current waiting time for the Temporary Visa is 5 months to 1 year. We applied on the 26th of October and have only got a case officer a few days ago, they said they haven't started initial processing yet.

The USA is at least a "low risk country". If you apply from a "high risk country" the waiting period usually is a year minimum.

Unfortunately my husband has to return to Australia in January and I am not allowed to come until the Visa is granted.

Kttykat


----------



## bma

abie said:


> My timeline:
> 
> Visa applied : 3 June 2011
> Visa catagory : 820/801 onshore
> Co assigned : yes
> Nationality : Pakistan
> Visa granted : not yet ?
> Y don't know ? Anyone waited for that long ?


Have you sent them an e-mail recently, have they been in contact with you? I've seen some posts from people who have been waiting for a year and a half (mostly Brisbane)...


----------



## Tai03

We applied for a partner visa (my husband being from a high risk country) we also applied for a family sponsored visa so we can spend xmas together and seeing as we had been advised numerous times that it may take up to 12 months.

Yesterday our CO advised us that one of her colleagues, (CC’d her in the email too) will be assessing my husbands migration application within the next two days, and will advise us if the family sponsored visa is required or not.

FINGERS crossed they say the family sponsored visa isn’t required!!


----------



## miapete

Hey Guys,
Got my visa just today!!!
Lodging my application last April 24,2012 in Hongkong and granted a visa today November 21,2012. Exactly 6 months and 28 days...Thank you Lord!!!


----------



## Vikas

I have applied for My 820/801 in Nov 2011 and Immigration assigned CO last month and CO asked for documents. I provided all of them. I also spoke with him to confirm that he got all documents and he said "He all the documents and he is looking forward to finalize Visa soon". Does anyone know in how many days he will approve visa?


----------



## happyheros

Date of application: 8 June 2012

Nationality: New Zealand

Visa type:820/801

Offshore/onshore: Onshore at Sydney office 

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: Not Sure

Date visa granted: 19 Nov 2012


----------



## phoenix1014

Date of application: Application received by Australia Embassy October 31, 2012

Nationality: high risk (Philippines)

Visa type: Partner Visa ( subclass 309 )

Offshore/onshore: offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes, November 17, 2012

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes, AFP dated July 30, 2012 and NBI dated Sept. 17, 2012 


Date CO assigned: waiting

Date visa granted: waiting


----------



## NZlander

Hi guys, i have been called for the interview and i have one question..a question was asked in the interview whether i know my hubby salary and i said no since i did not care much about this..when i finsihed my interview i felt very stupid and thought that there would be a chance of mee getting rejected just cause i didnt know how much my partner earns..is this a problem you think for the final decision?

To be honest the interview was quite tough and very much into detail and it was mainly about my hubby and not me which was weird...arent the interviews supposed to be mainly focusing on the applicant?

I really hope i did not screw up and visa doesnt take any longer..

look forward to your comments!


----------



## Gerrywins

Just about to hit the 11 month mark, feeling like we should just get married and convert that damn pmv to a 309. Does anyone have advice on this? Has anyone done the same thing?


----------



## Rina

Yayy My Fiance did his medical yesterday! One step closer!!!


----------



## Rina

NZlander said:


> Hi guys, i have been called for the interview and i have one question..a question was asked in the interview whether i know my hubby salary and i said no since i did not care much about this..when i finsihed my interview i felt very stupid and thought that there would be a chance of mee getting rejected just cause i didnt know how much my partner earns..is this a problem you think for the final decision?
> 
> To be honest the interview was quite tough and very much into detail and it was mainly about my hubby and not me which was weird...arent the interviews supposed to be mainly focusing on the applicant?
> 
> I really hope i did not screw up and visa doesnt take any longer..
> 
> look forward to your comments!


Im not up to this stage at all, but I dont think you should worry Focus on that you are closer then ever before. Everything about these stupid visa's is daunting and makes you doubt yourself, lol. Hang in there and I hope you hear soon!


----------



## Rina

How do I make it that my timeline is always included in every message i write?


----------



## Tai03

Hey Rina,

You need to copy and paste the link from the timeline thingy and then paste it onto your signature..

Hope that helps 



Rina said:


> How do I make it that my timeline is always included in every message i write?


----------



## Rina

Tai03 said:


> Hey Rina,
> 
> You need to copy and paste the link from the timeline thingy and then paste it onto your signature..
> 
> Hope that helps


Thank you!


----------



## NZlander

NZlander said:


> Hi guys, i have been called for the interview and i have one question..a question was asked in the interview whether i know my hubby salary and i said no since i did not care much about this..when i finsihed my interview i felt very stupid and thought that there would be a chance of mee getting rejected just cause i didnt know how much my partner earns..is this a problem you think for the final decision?
> 
> To be honest the interview was quite tough and very much into detail and it was mainly about my hubby and not me which was weird...arent the interviews supposed to be mainly focusing on the applicant?
> 
> I really hope i did not screw up and visa doesnt take any longer..
> 
> look forward to your comments!


But really guys i found it so weird that all the questions that were asked in the interview was mainly on my hubby(sponser) and nothing about me which was very weird. It was all about HIM. Is this the usual case? or does that mean that i have no hope in this


----------



## Adventuress

NZlander said:


> But really guys i found it so weird that all the questions that were asked in the interview was mainly on my hubby(sponser) and nothing about me which was very weird. It was all about HIM. Is this the usual case? or does that mean that i have no hope in this


Hi NZlander,

Don't worry, I think it's quite normal, because they want to know that the applicant does actually know about their own partner (sponsor) and is interested in them. Imagine, for example, a relationship that existed only because the applicant wanted to get into Australia - the sponsor would not necessarily know this if the whole relationship was a lie. In such a hypothetical relationship, the sponsor isn't getting anything, but the applicant has a chance at PR in Australia. So it's more critical from their perspective that the applicant is in it for real. The best way to know is to ask about the relationship to determine whether it's genuine, and the way to do that is to ask detailed questions about the sponsor.


----------



## Vikas

Date of application: 11 Nov 2011

Nationality: Indian

Visa type: Partner Visa ( 820/801 )

Location: Melbourne

Offshore/onshore: onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: 15 OCT 2012

Documents Required: Received on 15 Nov 2012

Date visa granted: 20 OCT 2012 (820)


----------



## NZlander

Adventuress said:


> Hi NZlander,
> 
> Don't worry, I think it's quite normal, because they want to know that the applicant does actually know about their own partner (sponsor) and is interested in them. Imagine, for example, a relationship that existed only because the applicant wanted to get into Australia - the sponsor would not necessarily know this if the whole relationship was a lie. In such a hypothetical relationship, the sponsor isn't getting anything, but the applicant has a chance at PR in Australia. So it's more critical from their perspective that the applicant is in it for real. The best way to know is to ask about the relationship to determine whether it's genuine, and the way to do that is to ask detailed questions about the sponsor.


Thank you Adverntures for your reply, it made me feel abit better 
As mentioned, i think the only worry i have and i think i screwed up is when they asked me about my hubby's salary and i could not answer since it was not an issue for me and i did not really care or remember ..Hope all works out! Now is the waiting game..lets see..


----------



## Tai03

Thought id share the good news.. i got a call from my husbands case officer ...

My husbands visa got approved today yayyy 

We are over the moon.. after only 1 month and 5 days!! 
And they said 12 months for high risk countries

Hope everyone who are still waiting hear some good news soon too!!


----------



## jen_d_23

*Date of application*: Nov 19

*Nationality*: Canadian

*Visa type: *De Facto

*Offshore/onshore:* Offshore to Ottawa

*Medicals submitted (yes/no)*: No, but received an email today. Booked medical for next week!

*Police check submitted (yes/no*): Yes, RCMP and AFP

*Date CO assigned*: Received an email from a lady from Ottawa asking for my medical to be done before Dec.

*Date visa granted: * Waiting


----------



## Koolkat

Hi Everyone,
We got the approval yesterday. What an amazing feeling. 
We applied mid June Tel Aviv- so total time just over 5 months.


----------



## mandygage

Hi  I am an Australian living in UK and I want to move back to Australia in 22 months (Sept 2014) with my English husband.
Our problem is that we are not sure WHEN to apply for the 309 Temporary Resident Visa.... We know that he must enter Australia before the 12 month expiry date of the medical/police checks, but we don't know how long after our application we will be asked to provide the checks... Very frustrating  If anyone has any experiences we would love any advice?


----------



## Guest

Date of application: 12 July 2012

Nationality: Swedish

Visa type:309

Offshore/onshore:Offshore Berlin

Medicals submitted (yes/no):20 July 2012

Police check submitted (yes/no):12 July 2012

Date CO assigned:16 July 12

Date visa granted:


----------



## farhatkhan

Date of application: 06-01-2012

Nationality: Pakistani (HR)

Visa type: Offshore (Temporary) 475

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No

Police check submitted (yes/no): No

Date CO assigned: 26-01-2012

Date visa granted: Still waiting. My CO has asked from me for the Form80 in May 2012 and still there is no answer for the Form80. I am much unhappy and confused.


----------



## Mica

Hi everyone,


I thought I'd keep you all in the loop. My husband applied for the partner visa on the 3rd of July in Vienna.
I have been calling at least once a month to get updates and last week they tell me they will be calling my hubby within 3 weeks to make an appointment for the interview in December. I'm a bit confused because I thought the interview should be last thing before the visas granted and AFTER form 80 comes back from Australia checking it? Apparently form 80 takes 6 months to get checked and Vienna had only sent it in August - maybe they did it quick, I dunno. I'm ranting I know it's only cos I'm exited that we're finally getting to the interview stage. 

Does anyone know how long the wait is after the interview?

Good luck to everyone waiting, CONGRATULATIONS to everyone who has received their visas! 

Mica



Ps sorry cant attach the signature it's never worked for me. My husbund is Croatian and we applied in Vienna, Austria


----------



## daybyday1

Hi everyone, We applied for 309 in Cairo, my hubby has done his interview and now we are waitingggggg .... does anyone know what we are waiting for ? I have emailed the CO all they say is 'processing'. What exactly are they processing? does anyone know what they are waiting on at this point? Is it the security check or ??? 10 months and waiting ...


----------



## kttykat

daybyday1 said:


> Hi everyone, We applied for 309 in Cairo, my hubby has done his interview and now we are waitingggggg .... does anyone know what we are waiting for ? I have emailed the CO all they say is 'processing'. What exactly are they processing? does anyone know what they are waiting on at this point? Is it the security check or ??? 10 months and waiting ...


Hey Day,

If and I imagine you had to do the form 80, then it has to be processed by ASIO and that takes quite a bit of time from what I have read.

Kttykat


----------



## Rina

Tai03 said:


> Thought id share the good news.. i got a call from my husbands case officer ...
> 
> My husbands visa got approved today yayyy
> 
> We are over the moon.. after only 1 month and 5 days!!
> And they said 12 months for high risk countries
> 
> Hope everyone who are still waiting hear some good news soon too!!


Yayyy!!! Im so happy for you and also really jealous!!! Lol.


----------



## Rina

Koolkat said:


> Hi Everyone,
> We got the approval yesterday. What an amazing feeling.
> We applied mid June Tel Aviv- so total time just over 5 months.


Congratulations!! Can I ask which visa it is you applied for?
Yayyyy!!!!


----------



## NZlander

daybyday1 said:


> Hi everyone, We applied for 309 in Cairo, my hubby has done his interview and now we are waitingggggg .... does anyone know what we are waiting for ? I have emailed the CO all they say is 'processing'. What exactly are they processing? does anyone know what they are waiting on at this point? Is it the security check or ??? 10 months and waiting ...


Hello, i have already applied in Cairo...and had interview last week! How did your interview go? we are also waiting and hoping for the best....


----------



## daybyday1

Hi NZlander.

His interview went well, was it you saying all the questions were about the sponsor?! His questions were all about me as well. I think this is normal. His interview was in june. we are waiting for him to get the email/call about his medical then its all go. 

Did your partner do the medical yet or was told to wait? 

I hope they hurry up, we wish to start our new life together ... one day ... soon hopefully


----------



## Tai03

Rina said:


> Yayyy!!! Im so happy for you and also really jealous!!! Lol.


Lol.. Thanks Rina.. hope you hear some good news soon too!!


----------



## syy0822

I am now trying to check my immigration status through VEVO, it does not show up with anything. I do not know why but it has worked well before. The error message is like:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The following errors have been encountered:
Entered details cannot be confirmed as the TRN/Visa Grant number/Evidence number does not match your current visa. Please confirm your current visa details and re-enter your enquiry. Otherwise, call 1800 040 070 and an officer will assist you. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have successfully checked with my previous student visa TRN everytime I checked. I have been on Bridging visa for my 820/801 application.

Does anyone know what is happening?

I sincerely hope it is my visa status that has a change so the system says the TRN I entered is not the current one...

Thanks for any inputs!!


----------



## oFFtoOz

mandygage said:


> Hi  I am an Australian living in UK and I want to move back to Australia in 22 months (Sept 2014) with my English husband.
> Our problem is that we are not sure WHEN to apply for the 309 Temporary Resident Visa.... We know that he must enter Australia before the 12 month expiry date of the medical/police checks, but we don't know how long after our application we will be asked to provide the checks... Very frustrating  If anyone has any experiences we would love any advice?


I too am an Australian living in UK and my husband and I are hoping to return to Australia at the end of March 2013. We lodged our paperwork mid August and were told it would take 8-9 to process. We don't even know if we will get the visa! Fingers crossed - we have 2 kids (twins that are 4) and have been together for 7years (living together for 6 years). When it was lodged we had supplied the police check but were asked not to lodge a medical until 3 months had passed from lodging the application. We actually completed the medical a little earlier than asked (as husband is away for work fairly often in December and organising an appt would have been tricky). It took a good two months to collect all the bits and pieces. I think if you are planning to leave in Sept 2014 then you should find out how long applications are taking to process around Sept 2013 and then lodge your application accordingly. The medical is filed in a few days but the police check took a while to get in (we needed one from Oz too). It's all about being very very organised! 
I'd be keen to hear from others that lodged their paperwork in London and how long visas are taking to be approved.


----------



## lili2

syy0822 said:


> I am now trying to check my immigration status through VEVO, it does not show up with anything. I do not know why but it has worked well before. The error message is like:
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> The following errors have been encountered:
> Entered details cannot be confirmed as the TRN/Visa Grant number/Evidence number does not match your current visa. Please confirm your current visa details and re-enter your enquiry. Otherwise, call 1800 040 070 and an officer will assist you.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I have successfully checked with my previous student visa TRN everytime I checked. I have been on Bridging visa for my 820/801 application.
> 
> Does anyone know what is happening?
> 
> I sincerely hope it is my visa status that has a change so the system says the TRN I entered is not the current one...
> 
> Thanks for any inputs!!


Hi there 

I too had this issue yesturday, I have spoken to immigration this morning and they have confirmed that they were having issues with the system yesturday which was causing login issues. If you are still having problems logging in I would give them a call and they just generate a new password for you. Hope this helps!


----------



## mlwheeler3536

WOOHOOO!
Hubby's offshore partner visa was approved this morning.
We fly out tomorrow night! 

Our Dates:
Application mailed to Washington DC July 26th 2012. (front loaded everything except medical)
Application received July 27th 2012.
C/C charged July 27th 2012.
No case officer assigned until we requested Medical Exam form.
Medical Exam Completed August 21st.
Permanent Partner Visa Granted November 26th 2012!!!!

So a total of 4 months. Case officer was on vacation for 3 weeks.

Good Luck to Everyone Waiting!


----------



## happyheros

Hi There

Did you husband get 801 instead of 820?


----------



## Harbinger

mlwheeler3536 said:


> WOOHOOO!
> Hubby's offshore partner visa was approved this morning.
> We fly out tomorrow night!
> 
> Our Dates:
> Application mailed to Washington DC July 26th 2012. (front loaded everything except medical)
> Application received July 27th 2012.
> C/C charged July 27th 2012.
> No case officer assigned until we requested Medical Exam form.
> Medical Exam Completed August 21st.
> Permanent Partner Visa Granted November 26th 2012!!!!
> 
> So a total of 4 months. Case officer was on vacation for 3 weeks.
> 
> Good Luck to Everyone Waiting!


We are really hoping now as we saw you applied only a few weeks before us, crossing our fingers,legs and eyes.


----------



## syy0822

lili2 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I too had this issue yesturday, I have spoken to immigration this morning and they have confirmed that they were having issues with the system yesturday which was causing login issues. If you are still having problems logging in I would give them a call and they just generate a new password for you. Hope this helps!


Thanks for your input. Appreciated.


----------



## Guest

*Vevo?*

I have read about something called vevo where you can check your progress online. Who can use this service? I have applied for a 309 offshore but no one has mentioned anything about it so I guess I can´t use it. Can someone please enlighten me


----------



## bma

Carasa said:


> I have read about something called vevo where you can check your progress online. Who can use this service? I have applied for a 309 offshore but no one has mentioned anything about it so I guess I can´t use it. Can someone please enlighten me


You'll find the information about VEVO on this site: Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)

In short: you need to call the immigration and they'll give you a password that you use to enter the system.


----------



## jayysw

Got my visa (BS 801) approved on the 22nd Nov 2012. total waiting time is 50 days. I did indicate that i'd like my application to be considered as "decision ready". quite surprised that it got approved in such a short time as was told the current waiting time is 13 months. so good luck everyone that is still waiting. my timeline is as below:


Date of application: 3 Oct 2012

Nationality:Taiwan

Visa type:820/801 Partner

Offshore/onshore: Onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no):Yes 15 Oct 2012

Police check submitted (yes/no):Yes with application

Date CO assigned: no CO assigned

Date visa granted: 22 Nov 2012


----------



## 18302

My fiance got her visa today.

Date of application: 15 May 2012
Nationality: Indonesian
Visa type: PMV 300
Offshore/onshore: Offshore, Jakarta
Medicals submitted (yes/no):Yes, completed on 25th Sept
Police check submitted (yes/no):Yes with application
Date CO assigned: 5th September
Date visa granted: 28 Nov 2012


----------



## Prometheus77

I've emailed my CO yesterday, among other things she mentioned :
" You lodged your application on 21 August 2012 and the processing of your application is within the average timeframe and is well below the departmental service standard."

I am confused now. Is it bad or good? How should I look at it?


----------



## 18302

Prometheus77 said:


> I've emailed my CO yesterday, among other things she mentioned :
> " You lodged your application on 21 August 2012 and the processing of your application is within the average timeframe and is well below the departmental service standard."
> 
> I am confused now. Is it bad or good? How should I look at it?


It would depend on if you are applying from a low or high risk country. If a high risk, I would take the CO's response as a polite "Stop annoying me, I have 12 months to finish this application, it's only been 3"


----------



## Prometheus77

I have asked for clarification from my CO and it is a good thing:
"The Department's processing time is to have 75% of Partner visa applications finalised within 12 months of application lodgement. You lodged your application on 21 August 2012 and the processing of your application started three months and seven days ago which is well below the 12 months advertised processing period"
Yay! Pumped!


----------



## Adventuress

Prometheus77 said:


> I have asked for clarification from my CO and it is a good thing:
> "The Department's processing time is to have 75% of Partner visa applications finalised within 12 months of application lodgement. You lodged your application on 21 August 2012 and the processing of your application started three months and seven days ago which is well below the 12 months advertised processing period"
> Yay! Pumped!


Wow, I have to say that an aim for only 75% of applications to be finalised within 12 months isn't very encouraging! That means a quarter of all applications are processed after 12 months have passed. Not too happy about that prospect.


----------



## 18302

Adventuress said:


> Wow, I have to say that an aim for only 75% of applications to be finalised within 12 months isn't very encouraging! That means a quarter of all applications are processed after 12 months have passed. Not too happy about that prospect.


I would hedge a bet that 75% of applications are simple and non-eventful and the other 25% are complicated, include children from broken families, applications that are suspected to be fraudulent, extremely lacking in information etc.

For the most part I think 75% would be around the number that are processed in a timely matter, the remainder would take considerably longer due to many many different reasons. I'm no expert but that's just my thought on the matter.

If you followed everything correctly during the application process and you don't have an overly complicated situation there's no reason why you wouldn't be included in that 75%


----------



## Adventuress

BonezAU said:


> I would hedge a bet that 75% of applications are simple and non-eventful and the other 25% are complicated, include children from broken families, applications that are suspected to be fraudulent, extremely lacking in information etc.
> 
> For the most part I think 75% would be around the number that are processed in a timely matter, the remainder would take considerably longer due to many many different reasons. I'm no expert but that's just my thought on the matter.
> 
> If you followed everything correctly during the application process and you don't have an overly complicated situation there's no reason why you wouldn't be included in that 75%


Yes, thanks  not too worried about our own case but it just seems to me that 25% of applications that go over a year is too much, considering that these are visas that in many cases cause families to be separated. Of course there are complicated files, but one would think that even the simple ones wouldn't need up to a year to begin with. What could happen, but this is just an idea that's totally way out there (), is that the government could put some of the 500 million they're expecting to raise with the new huge price hikes in January back into the immigration program - perhaps by upping the staff levels to reduce processing times. Just a thought!


----------



## Princess

Spouse visa subclass 309 GRANTED today after 17 weeks of being so patient! Happy for my birthday pressie and early Christmas pressie!

All the best to everyone who are still waiting for the visa grant too!


----------



## kangaro

Princess said:


> Spouse visa subclass 309 GRANTED today after 17 weeks of being so patient! Happy for my birthday pressie and early Christmas pressie!
> 
> All the best to everyone who are still waiting for the visa grant too!


Congratulations! R u from a low risk? And have u done interview? How long it's takes after the interview to grant u'r visa?


----------



## Princess

kangaro said:


> Congratulations! R u from a low risk? And have u done interview? How long it's takes after the interview to grant u'r visa?


Hello Kangaro,

I am from a high risk country. No interview in my case. Below is my timeline


----------



## ozidr

*ozidr*

Hi guys .. I just want to say thanks for all your replys and comments about this topic .. I have been reading this forum and following it and wanna say congratulations to all who granted the visa and good luck to all waiting like us ..

The details are as follows :

Date of application: 20/5/2012
Nationality: Iraq
Visa type:Offshore/onshore: offshore
Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes on 20/06/2012 with form 80
Police check submitted*(yes/no): no
Date CO assigned: not notified .. application made through Jordan 
Date visa granted:* waiting.. waiting.. waiting ..

Any comments or motivations or extra information will be helpful..
Thanx


----------



## Guest

*Vevo*

In short: you need to call the immigration and they'll give you a password that you use to enter the system.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the information, bma, I will have a look at it.


----------



## ozidr

Thanks for the reply carasa .. I did call them more than 10 times but can't get through.. but I will call again .. thanx for ur info .. appreciated


----------



## Princess

congratulations! same day grant here too


----------



## HughHF

*PR or TR*



Harbinger said:


> We are really hoping now as we saw you applied only a few weeks before us, crossing our fingers,legs and eyes.


Congrats, was he given perm resident or temp resident? I ask because I really need PR before entering to help find a job.


----------



## HughHF

Congrats, was he given perm resident or temp resident? I ask because I really need PR before entering to help find a job.


----------



## HughHF

mlwheeler3536 said:


> WOOHOOO!
> Hubby's offshore partner visa was approved this morning.
> We fly out tomorrow night!
> 
> Our Dates:
> Application mailed to Washington DC July 26th 2012. (front loaded everything except medical)
> Application received July 27th 2012.
> C/C charged July 27th 2012.
> No case officer assigned until we requested Medical Exam form.
> Medical Exam Completed August 21st.
> Permanent Partner Visa Granted November 26th 2012!!!!
> 
> So a total of 4 months. Case officer was on vacation for 3 weeks.
> 
> Good Luck to Everyone Waiting!


Sorry, finally figured out what I was doing wrong. Can you tell me if he was granted perm resident or temp resident? I've been married 7 yrs with 2 kids and really want PR going into the country. Congrats!


----------



## 18302

HughHF said:


> Sorry, finally figured out what I was doing wrong. Can you tell me if he was granted perm resident or temp resident? I've been married 7 yrs with 2 kids and really want PR going into the country. Congrats!


It's always temp with a partner migration visa. It's a temporary visa but you are allowed to work, there's no restrictions on that.

After you've moved to Australia on your temp visa, you apply for PR which takes up to 2 years to process. The reason is, they will request proof that you're still in a genuine relationship towards the end of those 2 years. If you can prove that you're still together and happy, they'll grant you PR.


----------



## lili2

Anyone else apply onshore in Sydney around June time (2012)?? Today is the 5 month mark for handing my 820 application in and im starting to get really impatient with the end of the year nearing... I have seen that some people who applied in June (in Syd) have already been accepted and I cant see why mine is taking so long!! I frontloaded my application and I am from a low risk country (New Zealand, originally the UK).. I have tried to speak to immigration but of course they only give you their standard answers each time... Would be interesting to hear from those who have applied around the same time


----------



## Adventuress

ozidr said:


> Hi guys .. I just want to say thanks for all your replys and comments about this topic .. I have been reading this forum and following it and wanna say congratulations to all who granted the visa and good luck to all waiting like us ..
> 
> The details are as follows :
> 
> Date of application: 20/5/2012
> Nationality: Iraq
> Visa type:Offshore/onshore: offshore
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes on 20/06/2012 with form 80
> Police check submitted*(yes/no): no
> Date CO assigned: not notified .. application made through Jordan
> Date visa granted:* waiting.. waiting.. waiting ..
> 
> Any comments or motivations or extra information will be helpful..
> Thanx


Hi ozidr,

We also applied through the embassy in Jordan a month after you. However, there was a member on the forum earlier who applied only two weeks after you did and was granted their visa at the very beginning of September - almost 3 months ago!

"Queue", anyone?

Have you had your interview yet?


----------



## kttykat

BonezAU said:


> It's always temp with a partner migration visa. It's a temporary visa but you are allowed to work, there's no restrictions on that.
> 
> After you've moved to Australia on your temp visa, you apply for PR which takes up to 2 years to process. The reason is, they will request proof that you're still in a genuine relationship towards the end of those 2 years. If you can prove that you're still together and happy, they'll grant you PR.


Hey BonesAU,

You are wrong on this IMHO, my understanding is that you can get the 100 PR visa if you have been married over 3 years or over 2 years and have children, then you go straight to PR. They have been married 7 years with kids so they should go straight to PR.

Kttykat



PS from immigration site:

However, you may be granted a permanent visa without having to wait if you can demonstrate one of the following:

at the time you apply for the visa, you have been in a married or de facto relationship with your partner for three years or more
at the time you apply, you have been in a married or de facto relationship with your partner for two years or more, and there is a dependent child of your relationship

http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/partners/partner/309-100/how-the-visa-works.htm


----------



## 18302

kttykat said:


> Hey BonesAU,
> 
> You are wrong on this IMHO, my understanding is that you can get the 100 PR visa if you have been married over 3 years or over 2 years and have children, then you go straight to PR. They have been married 7 years with kids so they should go straight to PR.


Ah my apologies, I didn't realise it was a subclass 100. I stand corrected.


----------



## ozidr

I havnt had my interview yet .. although I did get an email requesting the I.Dto be changed from single status to married but unfortunately we can't do that due to the cirumenstances are not normal .. car bombs and civil was ..I did reply to them saying that and I did not get a reply at all .. wot do u think guys ??


----------



## happyheros

lili2 said:


> Anyone else apply onshore in Sydney around June time (2012)?? Today is the 5 month mark for handing my 820 application in and im starting to get really impatient with the end of the year nearing... I have seen that some people who applied in June (in Syd) have already been accepted and I cant see why mine is taking so long!! I frontloaded my application and I am from a low risk country (New Zealand, originally the UK).. I have tried to speak to immigration but of course they only give you their standard answers each time... Would be interesting to hear from those who have applied around the same time


Hi lili2

I applied in June and please see my timeline below

Date of application: 8 June 2012

Nationality: New Zealand

Visa type:820/801

Offshore/onshore: Onshore at Sydney office

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: Not Sure

Date visa granted: 19 Nov 2012 (820 Temporary)


----------



## sanoptic

lili2 said:


> Anyone else apply onshore in Sydney around June time (2012)?? Today is the 5 month mark for handing my 820 application in and im starting to get really impatient with the end of the year nearing... I have seen that some people who applied in June (in Syd) have already been accepted and I cant see why mine is taking so long!! I frontloaded my application and I am from a low risk country (New Zealand, originally the UK).. I have tried to speak to immigration but of course they only give you their standard answers each time... Would be interesting to hear from those who have applied around the same time


My partner applied in April 2012 ,almost 8 months wait now at the Sydney office.
Only contact we have had is the confirmation of payment & her Bridging A visa was granted via email.
We submitted a full application aswell including medicals& police report but so far silence !!
Patience is a virtue but it's also stressing us out.....

Good luck


----------



## ozidr

ozidr said:


> Hi guys .. I just want to say thanks for all your replys and comments about this topic .. I have been reading this forum and following it and wanna say congratulations to all who granted the visa and good luck to all waiting like us ..
> 
> The details are as follows :
> 
> Date of application: 20/5/2012
> Nationality: Iraq
> Visa type:Offshore/onshore: offshore
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes on 20/06/2012 with form 80
> Police check submitted*(yes/no): no
> Date CO assigned: not notified .. application made through Jordan
> Date visa granted:* waiting.. waiting.. waiting ..
> 
> Any comments or motivations or extra information will be helpful..
> Thanx


I just received this email from the embassy in Jordan regarding our query about the processing time of partner visa .. below is their reply..

We appreciate you are concerned at the time taken to process the application. Unfortunately, ensuring all the legal requirements are met in relation to an application can take some time. In particular, it can take several months to gain any necessary health, character and national security clearances from other agencies. Kindly be reminded that the standard time frame for processing most migration applications at our post is around 12 months. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship staff will do all they can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possbile


----------



## AusTiger

my chinese partner got hers very quickly 

Date of application: 8 August 2012

Nationality: Chinese

Visa type:820/801

Offshore/onshore: Onshore at Sydney office 

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: Not Sure

Date visa granted: 28 nov 2012 (820 Temporary)


----------



## jen_d_23

*De Facto Application to Ottawa*

Has anyone applied lately to the Ottawa office? I have just recently applied and have already had my original police checks, photographs, and cards sent back to me. The only new article was an invoice/receipt. I haven't received an email or phone call. Is this normal? Is it going through quicker than expected?


----------



## crasht

Hi Everyone,
Just some information and reference for anyone processing through Santiago Chile.

*13th July 2012* - Applied 
*18th July 2012* - App notice received by immi requesting Medicals to be completed and submitted.
*23rd July 2012* - These were done at an approved Medical Centre and sent through by the centre electronically as was our requirement.

*22nd Oct 2012* - Nothing heard until we emailed the Embassy general email contact (as we have not been informed of our CO), to check that all documents were received. We just made sure the registration number, name, visa class and DOB were at the heading of the email.
*24th Oct 2012* - Reply stating that all documents were received, no other information was required. 
*28th Nov 2012* - I emailed the Embassy to state that due to not hearing any news and having not seen my fiance since Jan, I will be going to Colombia from the 14th December for the Christmas period and any reason they needed to contact me could only be through email.
*30th Nov 2012 *- The reply was received saying they will be in contact in two weeks with information for the application.

So by the 14th December I expect an outcome considering they have all documents. 
Has anyone experienced a response like this? Should I take it as a good sign of a positive outcome considering there has not been any interviews requested?

So for information to anyone applying through Santiago... for me the process from date of applying 13th July until the 14th December it will be 5 months!

Thanks guys.


----------



## Cdn79

Hi there,

Just wanted to say I'm new to this forum and it has been very informative and a positive distraction from all the 'waiting' to read everyone's comments/replies.

I wanted to ask if anyone else has experience with the Ottawa office? It's been about 3 months since I applied for my visa and there has been no word and not even a case officer assigned. Is this normal?

Here are my detials below:
*
Date of application*: 29/08/2012
*Nationality*: Canadian 
*Visa type*: Spousal visa 309
*Offshore/onshore*: offshore
*Medicals submitted (yes/no)*: yes on 12/09/2012
*Police check submitted*(yes/no)*: yes on 08/09/2012 received 21/09/2012
*Date CO assigned*: not yet...
*Date visa granted*: waiting&#8230;

Hope everyone gets their visas soon!! Good luck to everyone! Here's to waiting...


----------



## ozidr

ozidr said:


> I just received this email from the embassy in Jordan regarding our query about the processing time of partner visa .. below is their reply..
> 
> We appreciate you are concerned at the time taken to process the application. Unfortunately, ensuring all the legal requirements are met in relation to an application can take some time. In particular, it can take several months to gain any necessary health, character and national security clearances from other agencies. Kindly be reminded that the standard time frame for processing most migration applications at our post is around 12 months. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship staff will do all they can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possbile


I got another email today saying this..

Please note that you will be contacted upon further updates.

Has anyone had this .. does it mean good news ..


----------



## Adventuress

ozidr said:


> I got another email today saying this..
> 
> Please note that you will be contacted upon further updates.
> 
> Has anyone had this .. does it mean good news ..


Yes, almost exactly the same.

"Please be assured that you will be contacted upon further updates."

Doesn't mean anything really, just a line to discourage us from contacting them, that they'll contact us if anything changes.

It's just you and me now on the forum dealing with the embassy in Amman. Feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## Pumpkin

Great Forum. Been reading it for a while now. This is my timeline.

Date of Application: June 13th 2012

Nationality: German

Visa type: 309/100

Onshore/offshore: Offshore in Berlin

Medical submitted: yes, sometime in July

Police checked: yes with Application

Date CO assigned: July?

I came to Australia in Nov on a eVisitor. 

Date Visa granted: still waiting.


----------



## happyheros

Congratulations


----------



## Nai

We are absolutely stoked, went to immi to apply for bridging B since I am traveling in Dec and they said my application was approved!  I feel happy but still think it's very unfair for many people waiting. I must confess I feel a bit guilty to know there are people who applied before me and are still waiting. 

I never contacted immi during the process and just yesterday got the registered grant letter with my police clearances. 

Date of Application: August 3rd 2012

Nationality: USA

Visa type: 820

Onshore/offshore: Onshore in Brisbane

Medical submitted: yes

Police checked: yes

Date CO assigned: Don't know

Date Visa granted: 30th November 2012


----------



## someuser

Nai said:


> We are absolutely stoked, went to immi to apply for bridging B since I am traveling in Dec and they said my application was approved!  I feel happy but still think it's very unfair for many people waiting. I must confess I feel a bit guilty to know there are people who applied before me and are still waiting.
> 
> I never contacted immi during the process and just yesterday got the registered grant letter with my police clearances.
> 
> Date of Application: August 3rd 2012
> 
> Nationality: USA
> 
> Visa type: 820
> 
> Onshore/offshore: Onshore in Brisbane
> 
> Medical submitted: yes
> 
> Police checked: yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: Don't know
> 
> Date Visa granted: 30th November 2012


Congratulations! Lucky USA is low risk.


----------



## Harbinger

Congrats, gives us hope as we applied only 3 days after you though it was offshore 309 but we hope like nothing else


----------



## Pratty

Prometheus77 said:


> I've emailed my CO yesterday, among other things she mentioned :
> " You lodged your application on 21 August 2012 and the processing of your application is within the average timeframe and is well below the departmental service standard."
> 
> I am confused now. Is it bad or good? How should I look at it?


Hello mate, take it as good news. Remember it took us 8 months, if that is there average timeframe you have a little more time to go. It is still better than 12,,,,,, we think about your application from time to time and wonder how you are going. Hang in there,you are on the downhill run now. We are going well, my wife and stepson love Perth and have settled in well.


----------



## Ren

Well, I've sent my application to the Ottawa office awhile back.

I've called them multiple times with the same spiel. I'm going to wait another week or 2 and then give them another shout.

Another possibility is that we've been living together for over 3 years. So they may just be processing both 309/100 at the same time. 

Date of application: May 18, 2012

Nationality: Canadian

Visa type: 309 (De Facto)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Ottawa

Medicals submitted (yes/no): July 2, 2012

Police check submitted (yes/no): July 4, 2012

Date CO assigned: May 22, 2012

Date visa granted: TBD


----------



## someuser

Ren said:


> Well, I've sent my application to the Ottawa office awhile back.
> 
> I've called them multiple times with the same spiel. I'm going to wait another week or 2 and then give them another shout.
> 
> Another possibility is that we've been living together for over 3 years. So they may just be processing both 309/100 at the same time.
> 
> Date of application: May 18, 2012
> 
> Nationality: Canadian
> 
> Visa type: 309 (De Facto)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Ottawa
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): July 2, 2012
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): July 4, 2012
> 
> Date CO assigned: May 22, 2012
> 
> Date visa granted: TBD


I'm confused. Don't they always begin processing 309 and 100 at the same time with all 309 applicants? I thought the Permanent 100 normally takes 2 years and the 309 is the faster temporary one you get while you are waiting. We've been waiting 13 months for our 309 so I always assumed that the time between 309 granted and 100 granted for us should be quite short (and getting shorter each day).


----------



## Ren

someuser said:


> I'm confused. Don't they always begin processing 309 and 100 at the same time with all 309 applicants? I thought the Permanent 100 normally takes 2 years and the 309 is the faster temporary one you get while you are waiting. We've been waiting 13 months for our 309 so I always assumed that the time between 309 granted and 100 granted for us should be quite short (and getting shorter each day).


In most cases, permanent residence cannot be granted less than 2 years from when you lodge your application. You may, however, be granted a permanent visa without having to fulfil the usual two-year waiting period if:
• at the time you apply, you have been in a partner relationship with your partner for 3 years or more, or 2 years or more if you and your partner have a dependent child of your relationship;

You can view this in the Partner Migration Booklet on pg. 37:
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf


----------



## someuser

Ok now I understand what you mean. You mean they may skip the 309 and go straight to 100. 

We're in the same boat. Married since 2006. Had a long distance relationship since 2003. Who knows what they may decide to do.


----------



## Nicolasfrance

htt p://s11.flagcounter.c om/count/M6U/bg_08FF08/txt_000000/border_CCCCCC/columns_3/maxflags_250/viewers_0/labels_0/pageviews_0/flags_0/

CAN you see that please ? P-L-E-A-S-E ! It is very important ! Because i have bet everything for a view of australia 
(You must remove the spaces in h ttp c om)
Thanks !


----------



## sunnysmile

It is an image of number of visitors to some website. If you ask if there is any visitor from Australia recorded there - there is not.


----------



## KS77

Date of application: 10th October 2012

Nationality: New Zealand

Visa type: 801/820 Partner Visa 

Offshore/onshore: Onshore (Melbourne Office)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): 15th October 

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes with application

Date CO assigned: Unknown

Date visa granted: 30th November 2012

Only 1.5 months - we can barely believe it - and can't wipe the smiles off our faces.


----------



## happyheros

Sweet as bro


----------



## Rose2605

jen_d_23 said:


> Has anyone applied lately to the Ottawa office? I have just recently applied and have already had my original police checks, photographs, and cards sent back to me. The only new article was an invoice/receipt. I haven't received an email or phone call. Is this normal? Is it going through quicker than expected?


Hi,
I have also applied to the Ottawa office (Oct 15, 2012) and haven't heard anything from them either. My partner called yesterday and apparently we do have a case officer, but just haven't heard anything from them.... which hopefully is a good sign and means they do not need anything further from us. They said we might not hear anything from them until we are close to approval. Which is soon I hope! I get the feeling they Ottawa office is a little busy right now :S


----------



## Rose2605

Cdn79 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just wanted to say I'm new to this forum and it has been very informative and a positive distraction from all the 'waiting' to read everyone's comments/replies.
> 
> I wanted to ask if anyone else has experience with the Ottawa office? It's been about 3 months since I applied for my visa and there has been no word and not even a case officer assigned. Is this normal?
> 
> Here are my detials below:
> *
> Date of application*: 29/08/2012
> *Nationality*: Canadian
> *Visa type*: Spousal visa 309
> *Offshore/onshore*: offshore
> *Medicals submitted (yes/no)*: yes on 12/09/2012
> *Police check submitted*(yes/no)*: yes on 08/09/2012 received 21/09/2012
> *Date CO assigned*: not yet...
> *Date visa granted*: waiting&#8230;
> 
> Hope everyone gets their visas soon!! Good luck to everyone! Here's to waiting...


Hi,
We called the office yesterday and it sounds like it is normal to not hear from a case officer until you are closer to approval... We were going a bit insane not hearing anything yet. I imagine you have felt the same pain as us. We applied Oct 15, 2012....and nothing yet. Hope that helps. Happy waiting!


----------



## Rose2605

Ren said:


> Well, I've sent my application to the Ottawa office awhile back.
> 
> I've called them multiple times with the same spiel. I'm going to wait another week or 2 and then give them another shout.
> 
> Another possibility is that we've been living together for over 3 years. So they may just be processing both 309/100 at the same time.
> 
> Date of application: May 18, 2012
> 
> Nationality: Canadian
> 
> Visa type: 309 (De Facto)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Ottawa
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): July 2, 2012
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): July 4, 2012
> 
> Date CO assigned: May 22, 2012
> 
> Date visa granted: TBD


Hi Ren,

I have started to wonder the same thing (they they are processing the 100 with the 309) since we have a 6 year history and a 4 year de facto relationship.... but I really hope that doesn't delay things. You seem to have been waiting much longer than the 5 months they quoted as the wait time. We might call soon to inquire about the possibility of the 100 slowing us down....and in that case we are happy with just a 309! Keep us posted if you find out anything to do with that possibility. Thanks!


----------



## AmerFatemeh

Hi everyone!

I just registered in this forum, my name is Fatemeh and my my time line is:

Date of application: 26 Aug 2012 lodged in Tehran - Iran

Nationality: Iranian- husband Australian

Visa type: 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes on 27th Oct 2012

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes Iranian on application date

Date CO assigned: 3rd Sep 2012

Date Visa granted: Waiting...

Its been long time i am reading posts here but didnt want to register as i was thinking it wud be good idea if i do it wen i get the visa so everyone read my post they get hopefull about getting their visa but just felt so alone and wanted to share my information and experiacne so it may helps others, but i need help now myself  as i am from Iran and i think everyone knows whats happeining about my country, i wanted to ask if there is anyone from my country appliying for spouse visa(309) or knows someone did ,how it went ?my country is a BIG problem of getting visa like very high risk country?


----------



## kttykat

AmerFatemeh said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just registered in this forum, my name is Fatemeh and my my time line is:
> 
> Date of application: 26 Aug 2012 lodged in Tehran - Iran
> 
> Nationality: Iranian- husband Australian
> 
> Visa type: 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes on 27th Oct 2012
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes Iranian on application date
> 
> Date CO assigned: 3rd Sep 2012
> 
> Date Visa granted: Waiting...
> 
> Its been long time i am reading posts here but didnt want to register as i was thinking it wud be good idea if i do it wen i get the visa so everyone read my post they get hopefull about getting their visa but just felt so alone and wanted to share my information and experiacne so it may helps others, but i need help now myself  as i am from Iran and i think everyone knows whats happeining about my country, i wanted to ask if there is anyone from my country appliying for spouse visa(309) or knows someone did ,how it went ?my country is a BIG problem of getting visa like very high risk country?


You should probably start your own thread as you are more likely to get an answer to your questions then. I know with the high risk countries that you must do a form 80, that gets processed by ASIO and that alone can add a year to your processing time.

Kttykat


----------



## AmerFatemeh

Hello Kttykat!

I already did form 80 with my application docs, my agent told me he had clients got their visa in 3 month time even(from Iran), he mentioned it can go up to one year but your case is so strong we are hoping it takes 5-6 months. Also I wanted to know if i did my medical in one month after appplication date it cant mean process is going to be normal like other 309 subclass applicants?


----------



## kttykat

AmerFatemeh said:


> Hello Kttykat!
> 
> I already did form 80 with my application docs, my agent told me he had clients got their visa in 3 month time even(from Iran), he mentioned it can go up to one year but your case is so strong we are hoping it takes 5-6 months. Also I wanted to know if i did my medical in one month after appplication date it cant mean process is going to be normal like other 309 subclass applicants?


I really don't know, but from what I have read when you do the form 80 which you have to from high risk countries then it is not just up to DIAC, it goes to ASIO for processing and that is where the extra time comes in as DIAC has no control over ASIO processing times. Most cases now submit their medicals after the application because in many countries you can't do the medical before they ask for it. Best of luck though and perhaps your agent knows something we don't, so fingers crossed for you.

Kttykat


----------



## AmerFatemeh

Thank you Kttykat.
hope you get the visa soon.


----------



## AmerFatemeh

Thank you Kttykat.
hope you get the visa soon.


----------



## someuser

AmerFatemeh said:


> Hello Kttykat!
> 
> I already did form 80 with my application docs, my agent told me he had clients got their visa in 3 month time even(from Iran), he mentioned it can go up to one year but your case is so strong we are hoping it takes 5-6 months. Also I wanted to know if i did my medical in one month after appplication date it cant mean process is going to be normal like other 309 subclass applicants?


Let me tell you something. Ive had 2 agents with 2 different visas tell me the same thing as you. Both times it took even longer than DIAC said it would (first time we tried a student visa it was rejected after 5 months. DIAC knew we were trying to speed up the process and thought she wouldn't be genuine student which she is. Quoted 3 months by DIAC. Agent said more like 2 for our case). Now we try 309. Agent said our case was so strong that maybe as little as 3 months. We are still waiting 13 months later for ASIO checks (origin Kenya). Your agent doesn't know what kind of timeframe ASIO has for each country and it doesn't matter how strong the case is, it just takes whatever time it will take.


----------



## AmerFatemeh

someuser said:


> Let me tell you something. Ive had 2 agents with 2 different visas tell me the same thing as you. Both times it took even longer than DIAC said it would (first time we tried a student visa it was rejected after 5 months. DIAC knew we were trying to speed up the process and thought she wouldn't be genuine student which she is. Quoted 3 months by DIAC. Agent said more like 2 for our case). Now we try 309. Agent said our case was so strong that maybe as little as 3 months. We are still waiting 13 months later for ASIO checks (origin Kenya). Your agent doesn't know what kind of timeframe ASIO has for each country and it doesn't matter how strong the case is, it just takes whatever time it will take.


I know but agents have experiance from thier other clients, so they must know what happened for their previous clients right? If they dont means my agent lied to me? I hope not.


----------



## neala

It's time for my timeline!

Date of application: 10th of August 2012
Nationality: Finnish
Visa type:Offshore/onshore: offshore, Berlin
Medicals submitted (yes/no): submitted in the end of September
Police check submitted (yes/no): yes
Date CO assigned: around 17th of August
Date visa granted: 7th of December 2012

I wasn't required interviews nor any extra evidence etc.

Very happy, my flight has been booked and in a couple of weeks I'm off to Perth!


----------



## AmerFatemeh

neala said:


> It's time for my timeline!
> 
> Date of application: 10th of August 2012
> Nationality: Finnish
> Visa type:Offshore/onshore: offshore, Berlin
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): submitted in the end of September
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes
> Date CO assigned: around 17th of August
> Date visa granted: 7th of December 2012
> 
> I wasn't required interviews nor any extra evidence etc.
> 
> Very happy, my flight has been booked and in a couple of weeks I'm off to Perth!


Congrats!
can u pls tell me which visa subclass you applied for?


----------



## gersie

Hi Neala),

I am extremely happy for you as this is great news and the news that we all are waiting for. However, I am concerned as we were told that visas of the Berlin office (and presumably everywhere) are processed according to date as my case officer has recently told mynpartner and I. We applied on July 1st and have been told all documentation was sufficient. Can you confirm your application was not received any earlier than the 10th of August? I'm sure many others would have the same questions about this "processing time".

However I want to reinstate that I am very happy for you that you have been approved at this time!!

Geordie 


neala said:


> It's time for my timeline!
> 
> Date of application: 10th of August 2012
> Nationality: Finnish
> Visa type:Offshore/onshore: offshore, Berlin
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): submitted in the end of September
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes
> Date CO assigned: around 17th of August
> Date visa granted: 7th of December 2012
> 
> I wasn't required interviews nor any extra evidence etc.
> 
> Very happy, my flight has been booked and in a couple of weeks I'm off to Perth!


----------



## someuser

AmerFatemeh said:


> I know but agents have experiance from thier other clients, so they must know what happened for their previous clients right? If they dont means my agent lied to me? I hope not.


I don't think they intentionally lie. How many people from your country applying for your particular subclass of visa with exactly your situation do you think your agent recently had granted? Most likely none at all so they don't have a real guage of each situation.


----------



## dimaleo

Visa Granted !!!
Application - 30 July 2012
Interview - 09 October 2012
Medical - 25 October 2012
Total - 4 months and 7 days

Fast enough, but we have a child who is also an australian citizen.


----------



## someuser

dimaleo said:


> Visa Granted !!!
> Application - 30 July 2012
> Interview - 09 October 2012
> Medical - 25 October 2012
> Total - 4 months and 7 days


Congratulations! Great job! Good luck with your new life in Australia!


----------



## neala

gersie said:


> Hi Neala),
> 
> I am extremely happy for you as this is great news and the news that we all are waiting for. However, I am concerned as we were told that visas of the Berlin office (and presumably everywhere) are processed according to date as my case officer has recently told mynpartner and I. We applied on July 1st and have been told all documentation was sufficient. Can you confirm your application was not received any earlier than the 10th of August? I'm sure many others would have the same questions about this "processing time".
> 
> However I want to reinstate that I am very happy for you that you have been approved at this time!!
> 
> Geordie


Hi,

I feel sorry for everyone who applied before me, it must be so frustrating - I know I would be frustrated if I knew someone who applied after me had gotten their visa already! Anyway, I think my application got fast tracked due to my circumstances. My application for 309 indeed arrived at the embassy on the 10th of August. In November I found out I had gotten into an uni in Australia (as I need a whole Australian degree to be able to practice there) and contacted the embassy about it. They told me to apply for a student visa and reminded me that the processing time atm was 7-9 months. Well, I did apply for a student visa and got it granted in the morning of the same day as my partner visa was granted. I don't know if the embassy had just decided to fast-track my application or if the Australians (I applied online so it was processed in Perth) who processed my student visa application told them to grant the visa or what exactly happened - I did end up spending extra $530 for the student visa but at least now I don't have to leave the country around March to have the partner visa granted which is good.

Anyway, I really hope you get your visa soon - based on all the threads I've read about the embassy in Berlin, my guess is that you'll get it in January. The process is very frustrating -especially when the processing time increased from 5 months to 7-9 months in Berlin; it makes it hard to plan your life.


----------



## zestyshrooms

Date of application: 05/12/2012

Nationality: UK

Visa type: Parnter Visa 309/100

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - London

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes with Application

Date CO assigned: Yes - 5/12/2012

Date visa granted: Not Yet

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Couple of Questions:

1) Should my husband go and get the medicals before he is requested to do so?

2) I found out I was pregnant a couple of weeks before submitting the application, we decided not to mention this until we'd passed the 'safe zone' of 12 weeks. Being the *sponsor* and being pregnant, will this hurt our chances, it said in the email we received from our CO that pregnancy is *not* a compassionate reason to speed up the Visa, I'm hoping this isn't true, as I need to go back in January 2013 and my husband will be stuck in the UK for the waiting time we were given of 8-9 months and miss the pregnancy and the birth!

(We have holiday visits planned inbetween incase of worst case scenario and it really takes 8-9months processing.)


----------



## Apheria

zestyshrooms said:


> Date of application: 05/12/2012
> 
> Nationality: UK
> 
> Visa type: Parnter Visa 309/100
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - London
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): No
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes with Application
> 
> Date CO assigned: Yes - 5/12/2012
> 
> Date visa granted: Not Yet
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Couple of Questions:
> 
> 1) Should my husband go and get the medicals before he is requested to do so?
> 
> 2) I found out I was pregnant a couple of weeks before submitting the application, we decided not to mention this until we'd passed the 'safe zone' of 12 weeks. Being the *sponsor* and being pregnant, will this hurt our chances, it said in the email we received from our CO that pregnancy is *not* a compassionate reason to speed up the Visa, I'm hoping this isn't true, as I need to go back in January 2013 and my husband will be stuck in the UK for the waiting time we were given of 8-9 months and miss the pregnancy and the birth!
> 
> (We have holiday visits planned inbetween incase of worst case scenario and it really takes 8-9months processing.)


Hello and congrats on the great news of baby and getting the application sent off!  As far as doing the medicals, I did mine and my sons as soon as I was able to confirm they had my application and police checks (receipt from the postal office and time for the booking) which was about a month after I submitted my application and didn't have any problems. Only question I have for you is how long have you guys been married/de facto?

Since your the sponsor your medicals wont need to be considered and the pregnancy wont have any bearing on your case. We had submitted my application in Feb 2012 and then on May 2nd, found out I was 2 weeks pregnant! (Im due here in 3 weeks!) But anyways, I was very cautious about saying anything about my pregnancy, but my husband and I had been together for 6 years and married for 5 years with another child too, and they didn't fast track me at all, but they did grant me my 100 visa versus my 309. Which was a plus. The embassy in Washington DC kept close to the "standard" processing for me, which was 5 months(ish) I think if you guys were in this situation I'd at least see about getting permission to visit (although its very expensive to do trips back and forth...maybe Bali?) to see if he can at least see you and be close if does take that long to process your visa. Just sad and I really hope it works out for you guys! Keep us posted!


----------



## coolc

Applied sep and have not heard anything.


----------



## gersie

Hi Neala, thank you for your response. It is all very interesting, I am going to write a letter of complaint to DIAC about their whole procedure so am just gathering information. I do hope we get approved in January! That would be great! Good luck starting your life in Australia!


----------



## Josi

Date of application: 06/12/2012

Nationality: German

Visa type: Partner Visa 801/820

Offshore/onshore: Onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes with Application

Date CO assigned: Not yet

Date visa granted: Not Yet


After reading what a few people went through, I just hope that they won't take too long. I really don't feel like waiting for 13 months. Fingers crossed


----------



## missinmahubby

Josi said:


> Date of application: 06/12/2012
> 
> Nationality: German
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa 801/820
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes with Application
> 
> Date CO assigned: Not yet
> 
> Date visa granted: Not Yet
> 
> After reading what a few people went through, I just hope that they won't take too long. I really don't feel like waiting for 13 months. Fingers crossed


Hi Josi,

Did you apply personally or you used a courier? I'm putting mine tomorrow and dont know if I can do it personally. I hope to hear from you. Thanks!


----------



## Josi

missinmahubby said:


> Hi Josi,
> 
> Did you apply personally or you used a courier? I'm putting mine tomorrow and dont know if I can do it personally. I hope to hear from you. Thanks!


I didn't do it personally. I sent it with AAE and it arrived the next day. AAE is traceable as well and they seem to be quicker than express post


----------



## AmerFatemeh

I was so worried about point of applying from high risk country and that would bring big problem but as far as i can see and i have read posts i noticed that they don't make it so bad like it take 12 month just because you are from high risk country, actually i think they consider all points together such as genuine relationship, having child and so many other points as well to make their decision  so i feel more hopeful now.


----------



## zestyshrooms

Apheria said:


> Hello and congrats on the great news of baby and getting the application sent off!  As far as doing the medicals, I did mine and my sons as soon as I was able to confirm they had my application and police checks (receipt from the postal office and time for the booking) which was about a month after I submitted my application and didn't have any problems. Only question I have for you is how long have you guys been married/de facto?
> 
> Since your the sponsor your medicals wont need to be considered and the pregnancy wont have any bearing on your case. We had submitted my application in Feb 2012 and then on May 2nd, found out I was 2 weeks pregnant! (Im due here in 3 weeks!) But anyways, I was very cautious about saying anything about my pregnancy, but my husband and I had been together for 6 years and married for 5 years with another child too, and they didn't fast track me at all, but they did grant me my 100 visa versus my 309. Which was a plus. The embassy in Washington DC kept close to the "standard" processing for me, which was 5 months(ish) I think if you guys were in this situation I'd at least see about getting permission to visit (although its very expensive to do trips back and forth...maybe Bali?) to see if he can at least see you and be close if does take that long to process your visa. Just sad and I really hope it works out for you guys! Keep us posted!


Congratulations to you too!! My husband and I have been married for 10months and living together almost 17months. I don't think we qualify to go straight to the 100.

I think we definitely will have to see about travelling in between the waiting months as he and I would be crushed if he missed so much of this pregnancy... As gorgeous as Bali sounds.. Travelling with my beaching it with my big belly wouldn't be ideal.

You said you were cautious in saying anything, did you actually mention to your CO when you found out about your pregnancy? We're probably going to send an email after the12 week scan this week.. And thanks for letting me know about medicals will book my husband in as soon as possible!


----------



## zestyshrooms

KS77 said:


> Date of application: 10th October 2012
> 
> Nationality: New Zealand
> 
> Visa type: 801/820 Partner Visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore (Melbourne Office)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): 15th October
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: Unknown
> 
> Date visa granted: 30th November 2012
> 
> Only 1.5 months - we can barely believe it - and can't wipe the smiles off our faces.


WOW!! Congratulations!!!

What was the time frame they had given you?


----------



## mlwheeler3536

HughHF said:


> Sorry, finally figured out what I was doing wrong. Can you tell me if he was granted perm resident or temp resident? I've been married 7 yrs with 2 kids and really want PR going into the country. Congrats!


Sorry just saw this! He was granted permanent subclass 100. We've been married almost 10 years and have 3 kids.


----------



## auscook

*Visa approved!!*

Date of application: 15/06/2012

Nationality: Irish

Visa type: De Facto (Same Sex Relationship)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (London Office)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes 27/06

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes with Application

Date CO assigned: 17/06/12

Date visa granted: 11/12/12

Got our grant email through this morning pretty much at the 6 month mark which was the original processing time our CO advised us.

Thanks to everyone who has posted here tips have really helped. 3 tips I have

1. Don't be afraid to contact your case officer! We have spoken to our case officer regularly via phone and email. Don't feel like you are hounding them I think its a good chance to show you are eager and let the case officer get to know you a bit. This good relationship with CO helped us with queries and planning travel to Aus on tourist visa while waiting decision etc.

2. Read as much as you can and lay out your application to met requirements as much as possible. CO essentially has check list so include everything they ask for. If in doubt include it but just explain why and organise your evidence well so that it is easy for them to follow. We had been living together for literally just 12 months and hadn't had a lease in our names etc so we were light standard evidence so had to be creative. Included budget with relevant bank statements, lots of personal statements and shared travel. We also included partners CVs as we worked together when we first met think this helped show strong education/work history which helped.

3. Don't plan to get you visa any sooner than the quoted time! Our CO said our application was approval ready about a month after our initial application with medicals etc but she would only approve at the 5 - 6 month mark. My partner and I moved to Aus 2 months a go and she has been on a tourist visa but if we moved when we initially applied (which we really wanted to!) in the hope ours would be processed early we would have been really stuck!

Really best of luck to everyone waiting... The good news will come!

Thanks
C


----------



## fmikael

auscook said:


> Date of application: 15/06/2012
> 
> Nationality: Irish
> 
> Visa type: De Facto (Same Sex Relationship)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore (London Office)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes 27/06
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes with Application
> 
> Date CO assigned: 17/06/12
> 
> Date visa granted: 11/12/12
> 
> Got our grant email through this morning pretty much at the 6 month mark which was the original processing time our CO advised us.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has posted here tips have really helped. 3 tips I have
> 
> 1. Don't be afraid to contact your case officer! We have spoken to our case officer regularly via phone and email. Don't feel like you are hounding them I think its a good chance to show you are eager and let the case officer get to know you a bit. This good relationship with CO helped us with queries and planning travel to Aus on tourist visa while waiting decision etc.
> 
> 2. Read as much as you can and lay out your application to met requirements as much as possible. CO essentially has check list so include everything they ask for. If in doubt include it but just explain why and organise your evidence well so that it is easy for them to follow. We had been living together for literally just 12 months and hadn't had a lease in our names etc so we were light standard evidence so had to be creative. Included budget with relevant bank statements, lots of personal statements and shared travel. We also included partners CVs as we worked together when we first met think this helped show strong education/work history which helped.
> 
> 3. Don't plan to get you visa any sooner than the quoted time! Our CO said our application was approval ready about a month after our initial application with medicals etc but she would only approve at the 5 - 6 month mark. My partner and I moved to Aus 2 months a go and she has been on a tourist visa but if we moved when we initially applied (which we really wanted to!) in the hope ours would be processed early we would have been really stuck!
> 
> Really best of luck to everyone waiting... The good news will come!
> 
> Thanks
> C


thank you for sharing, me and my partner are waiting for the decision too, been almost 10 month and they said 9 to 12, thank you for sharing, and for the positive vibes, my case officer needs 2 to 3 email to reply to us, but hey we are hoping to get it in Feb, at the 12 month mark.
good luck for both of you.
x


----------



## Rakasa

*Visa Approved*

Date of application: 27/07/2012

Nationality: Australian (Me)/ Thai (F)

Visa type: Prospective Marriage Visa

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Bangkok)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes 03/08/12

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes with Application

Date CO assigned: 30/07/12

Date visa granted: 12/12/12

Hi everyone, I just wanted to say thank you and share our good news. I lurked the heck out of this forum when preparing our application and the information here helped very much.

My only advice to those about to make applications is to do your homework. Read and research like crazy and submit a complete application. Nothing really helps with the months of waiting for a decision but if you provide a complete and solid application, then the waiting is the only thing you will have to contend with.

Good luck and thank you all again


----------



## someuser

Rakasa said:


> Date of application: 27/07/2012
> 
> Nationality: Australian (Me)/ Thai (F)
> 
> Visa type: Prospective Marriage Visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Bangkok)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes 03/08/12
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes with Application
> 
> Date CO assigned: 30/07/12
> 
> Date visa granted: 12/12/12
> 
> Hi everyone, I just wanted to say thank you and share our good news. I lurked the heck out of this forum when preparing our application and the information here helped very much.
> 
> My only advice to those about to make applications is to do your homework. Read and research like crazy and submit a complete application. Nothing really helps with the months of waiting for a decision but if you provide a complete and solid application, then the waiting is the only thing you will have to contend with.
> 
> Good luck and thank you all again


Congratulations! Good luck in Australia.


----------



## writerbrisbane

*Processing time*



Laura81ita said:


> some lucky people do wait for a month, some other for a year
> i have no names yet and if I call I'm sure they'll just reply me : current processing times are 13 months.
> I guess I just have to wait!


I have applied onshore at Brisbane office and have been waiting exactly for 16 months!!! Still nothing!


----------



## crasht

Date of application: 13/07/2012

Nationality: Colombian

Visa type: PMV 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Santiago, Chile, Office)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes 23/07

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes with Application

Date CO assigned: 18/07/12 - Although not officially identified as the Case Officer.

Date visa granted: 06/12/12 - Although not informed until the 13th Dec

Keep up the hope everyone.
Don't expect it to be approved by a certain date, because when that date passes (as it did for 2 months for us) it feels worse. Don't have an expectation.

For us, our basic info app was as follows.

No previous marriages from applicant or sponsor
No previous children of applicant or sponsor
No Interview requested
Applicant has a current security check as required by the US Embassy for her current employment. Thought that might help speed up the process but doesn't seem to have made any difference.
Original wedding date was 1 Feb 13, however that was postponed on the 5th Dec due to booking requirements and guests travelling interstate and internationally. Informed Immi and they didn't seem to mind that we just postponed it but didn't set a new date.

Thanks for the many questions posted here and the elaborate and well referenced answers by many of you.
I have updated my timeline for reference. I found it helped to set a minimum/maximum time frame for us. We just scraped under the maximum time frame we set of 5 months. Turned out to be exactly 5 months from the date we posted the documents.

Good Luck to everyone still waiting.
All the best for those that are approved and or about to arrive in Australia.

Any questions you may have be sure to fire away and I will do my best to answer them as many people have done for me.

Nath


----------



## AmerFatemeh

crasht said:


> Date of application: 13/07/2012
> 
> Nationality: Colombian
> 
> Visa type: PMV 300
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Santiago, Chile, Office)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes 23/07
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes with Application
> 
> Date CO assigned: 18/07/12 - Although not officially identified as the Case Officer.
> 
> Date visa granted: 06/12/12 - Although not informed until the 13th Dec
> 
> Keep up the hope everyone.
> Don't expect it to be approved by a certain date, because when that date passes (as it did for 2 months for us) it feels worse. Don't have an expectation.
> 
> For us, our basic info app was as follows.
> 
> No previous marriages from applicant or sponsor
> No previous children of applicant or sponsor
> No Interview requested
> Applicant has a current security check as required by the US Embassy for her current employment. Thought that might help speed up the process but doesn't seem to have made any difference.
> Original wedding date was 1 Feb 13, however that was postponed on the 5th Feb due to booking requirements and guests travelling interstate and internationally. Informed Immi and they didn't seem to mind that we just postponed it but didn't set a new date.
> 
> Thanks for the many questions posted here and the elaborate and well referenced answers by many of you.
> I have updated my timeline for reference. I found it helped to set a minimum/maximum time frame for us. We just scraped under the maximum time frame we set of 5 months. Turned out to be exactly 5 months from the date we posted the documents.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone still waiting.
> All the best for those that are approved and or about to arrive in Australia.
> 
> Any questions you may have be sure to fire away and I will do my best to answer them as many people have done for me.
> 
> Nath


Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## AmerFatemeh

Hey guys! 
I was reading post here and i got to know if you contact your case officer it can help to get you visa (what Savalya did,her husband is Iranian like me) but i have a problem contacting my case officer and that is I have used an agent and i dont know if its good idea if i email my case officer asking her about my visa process, anyone has any idea its better for me to wait and not to contact my case officer or i should go for it?or ask my agent to do which i doubt he accepts.


----------



## AmerFatemeh

Hey guys! 
I was reading post here and i got to know if you contact your case officer it can help to get you visa (what Savalya did,her husband is Iranian like me) but i have a problem contacting my case officer and that is I have used an agent and i dont know if its good idea if i email my case officer asking her about my visa process, anyone has any idea its better for me to wait and not to contact my case officer or i should go for it?or ask my agent to do which i doubt he accepts.


----------



## neala

AmerFatemeh said:


> Hey guys!
> I was reading post here and i got to know if you contact your case officer it can help to get you visa (what Savalya did,her husband is Iranian like me) but i have a problem contacting my case officer and that is I have used an agent and i dont know if its good idea if i email my case officer asking her about my visa process, anyone has any idea its better for me to wait and not to contact my case officer or i should go for it?or ask my agent to do which i doubt he accepts.


Of course I can't say for certain but I really don't believe that contacting the CO makes the process any faster. I've understood that they use the same system in every Australian embassy; the visas are granted in the order the application was lodged. Of course there are exceptions to this and applications can be fast-tracked due to the applicant's circumstances (that's pretty much what happened to me) but I highly doubt it that contacting the CO would make the process faster - after all, most applicants do contact the CO. Though do keep in mind that contacting the CO doesn't do any harm either so if you have questions, feel free to contact them!

It's a long process and there is a lot of uncertainty so try to be patient, it's worth it.


----------



## AmerFatemeh

neala said:


> Of course I can't say for certain but I really don't believe that contacting the CO makes the process any faster. I've understood that they use the same system in every Australian embassy; the visas are granted in the order the application was lodged. Of course there are exceptions to this and applications can be fast-tracked due to the applicant's circumstances (that's pretty much what happened to me) but I highly doubt it that contacting the CO would make the process faster - after all, most applicants do contact the CO. Though do keep in mind that contacting the CO doesn't do any harm either so if you have questions, feel free to contact them!
> 
> It's a long process and there is a lot of uncertainty so try to be patient, it's worth it.


Thank you so much for your information but what happens that people who contact their CO say we granted the visa after a while contacting CO. Also i wanted to know if i contact CO it wont make it worse as i have agent(like i am not allowed to contact directly and makes them feel i don't respect their rules or policies)?


----------



## Guest

Date of application: 29/08/2012

Nationality:Taiwan

Visa type: De facto 309

Offshore/onshore:Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no):yes

Police check submitted (yes/no):yes

Date CO assigned: 06/09/2012

Date visa granted: still waiting.........


----------



## someuser

AmerFatemeh said:


> Hey guys!
> I was reading post here and i got to know if you contact your case officer it can help to get you visa (what Savalya did,her husband is Iranian like me) but i have a problem contacting my case officer and that is I have used an agent and i dont know if its good idea if i email my case officer asking her about my visa process, anyone has any idea its better for me to wait and not to contact my case officer or i should go for it?or ask my agent to do which i doubt he accepts.


Of course you can contact your CO. I do every month or so via email. Just make sure to CC your agent with every email and the CO is happy to speak directly to you.


----------



## AmerFatemeh

someuser said:


> Of course you can contact your CO. I do every month or so via email. Just make sure to CC your agent with every email and the CO is happy to speak directly to you.


Thank you for your reply, to be honest I am little bit scared of contacting CO directly specially coz my agent wont like it, wen i ask him some questions he treats like i must listen to him 100% and wait without doing anything. I dont know how he will react or maybe if something goes wrong with visa process i cant ask him for help and he is going to tell me it its my fault cos i contacted CO directly.


----------



## someuser

AmerFatemeh said:


> Thank you for your reply, to be honest I am little bit scared of contacting CO directly specially coz my agent wont like it, wen i ask him some questions he treats like i must listen to him 100% and wait without doing anything. I dont know how he will react or maybe if something goes wrong with visa process i cant ask him for help and he is going to tell me it its my fault cos i contacted CO directly.


Well it's up to you. I personally just started talking to her direct after some time and the agent hasn't really said much but you always have to be careful what you say as it's in writing forever on an email. Be polite always and try and get the CO on your side. I agree that contacting the CO regularly probably won't speed up your application though.


----------



## someuser

Unless you have something to ask of course (rather than just talking nonsense)


----------



## AmerFatemeh

someuser said:


> Unless you have something to ask of course (rather than just talking nonsense)


Thank you for your help i will wait little bit longer to see how it goes,who knows maybe i get the visa


----------



## daybyday1

It's a long process and there is a lot of uncertainty so try to be patient, it's worth it. [/QUOTE]

Its worth it if they don't make you wait for 9 months just to tell you .. sorry you didnt get it :/

after you sat here for 9 months reading how ppl have waited sooooo long ( 3 months) to be with their loved ones.

its unfair how someone in an office has the chance to change your life in one email. and not even a personal email.

sorry about the negativity but its also part of the process for many of us.

good luck to the rest of you.

heres the timeline 
apply 8th feb 2012.
interview 20th june 2012
rejection 27th nov 2012


----------



## someuser

daybyday1 said:


> It's a long process and there is a lot of uncertainty so try to be patient, it's worth it.


Its worth it if they don't make you wait for 9 months just to tell you .. sorry you didnt get it :/

after you sat here for 9 months reading how ppl have waited sooooo long ( 3 months) to be with their loved ones.

its unfair how someone in an office has the chance to change your life in one email. and not even a personal email.

sorry about the negativity but its also part of the process for many of us.

good luck to the rest of you.

heres the timeline
apply 8th feb 2012.
interview 20th june 2012
rejection 27th nov 2012[/QUOTE]

Wow. That's tough. Where to from here for you?


----------



## AmerFatemeh

daybyday1 said:


> It's a long process and there is a lot of uncertainty so try to be patient, it's worth it.


Its worth it if they don't make you wait for 9 months just to tell you .. sorry you didnt get it :/

after you sat here for 9 months reading how ppl have waited sooooo long ( 3 months) to be with their loved ones.

its unfair how someone in an office has the chance to change your life in one email. and not even a personal email.

sorry about the negativity but its also part of the process for many of us.

good luck to the rest of you.

heres the timeline 
apply 8th feb 2012.
interview 20th june 2012
rejection 27th nov 2012[/QUOTE]

OH MY GOD NOOO,how its possible?why they rejected your visa?what what their reasons? I am so sorry, can you pls tell us what subclass you applied for and which country you are from?


----------



## daybyday1

AmerFatemeh said:


> Its worth it if they don't make you wait for 9 months just to tell you .. sorry you didnt get it :/
> 
> after you sat here for 9 months reading how ppl have waited sooooo long ( 3 months) to be with their loved ones.
> 
> its unfair how someone in an office has the chance to change your life in one email. and not even a personal email.
> 
> sorry about the negativity but its also part of the process for many of us.
> 
> good luck to the rest of you.
> 
> heres the timeline
> apply 8th feb 2012.
> interview 20th june 2012
> rejection 27th nov 2012


OH MY GOD NOOO,how its possible?why they rejected your visa?what what their reasons? I am so sorry, can you pls tell us what subclass you applied for and which country you are from?[/QUOTE]

they dont believe the relationship is genuine and ongoing. :/

applied at cairo.

now i sell up and move to be with my husband - how do they like that for not genuine ???


----------



## daybyday1

daybyday1 said:


> OH MY GOD NOOO,how its possible?why they rejected your visa?what what their reasons? I am so sorry, can you pls tell us what subclass you applied for and which country you are from?


they dont believe the relationship is genuine and ongoing. :/

applied at cairo.

now i sell up and move to be with my husband - how do they like that for not genuine ???[/QUOTE]

sorry forgot to say - spouse visa 309/100 offshore.


----------



## AmerFatemeh

daybyday1 said:


> they dont believe the relationship is genuine and ongoing. :/
> 
> applied at cairo.
> 
> now i sell up and move to be with my husband - how do they like that for not genuine ???


sorry forgot to say - spouse visa 309/100 offshore.[/QUOTE]

Do not worry! I strongly believe when something doesn't go as we expected and prayed, for sure it must have some reasons, just be positive, i don't know if you applied good enough docs to prove them your relationship is genuine but i think you can go for tribunal or apply again with better docs or using an agent to help you in docs, but never loose hope


----------



## daybyday1

AmerFatemeh said:


> sorry forgot to say - spouse visa 309/100 offshore.


Do not worry! I strongly believe when something doesn't go as we expected and prayed, for sure it must have some reasons, just be positive, i don't know if you applied good enough docs to prove them your relationship is genuine but i think you can go for tribunal or apply again with better docs or using an agent to help you in docs, but never loose hope [/QUOTE]

i believe everything happens for a reason. maybe i am meant to be with him in egypt. i will be happy to finally be with him. even if it isnt what we had planned.

maybe life will be better for us there. maybe in a few years we can try again


----------



## Adventuress

daybyday, if you think your evidence was strong it would be worth it to launch an appeal, if you can. There have been many stories of a similar tone coming out of the Egyptian embassy - people have even been rejected twice for things the case officer made up because she simply didn't like the couple.

An appeal would give you the opportunity to have your application seen by new eyes, and by people who don't have this same cultural bias. But one thing to keep in mind is that an appeal would be difficult to go through if you're not resident in Australia at the time. You need to prove that you still have ties to the country.

Living in Egypt might be a good short term solution in order to be together but it certainly will not be easy to remain there for any long time - please believe me, I've been living in neighbouring Jordan for three years with my husband, and Jordan is supposed to be one of the better options in the region.

I'm so sorry this has happened to you but please don't lose hope as there are still options to pursue xx


----------



## someuser

daybyday1 said:


> i believe everything happens for a reason. maybe i am meant to be with him in egypt. i will be happy to finally be with him. even if it isnt what we had planned.
> 
> maybe life will be better for us there. maybe in a few years we can try again


Just looking at others applying at Cairo. Seems like they are tough as nails. Also a little pig headed on the whole joint bank account thing. I mean how do you have a joint bank account in Australia when your partner isn't there? Crazy stuff. I'm a little bewildered and hoping Kenyan high commission isn't so crazy strict on us. We have no financial sharing at all yet. We plan for that to change when we get to Australia and we both have jobs again. I just hope 9 years of photographs of us together will be proof enough along with all the other things like phone bills etc.


----------



## someuser

Adventuress said:


> daybyday, if you think your evidence was strong it would be worth it to launch an appeal, if you can. There have been many stories of a similar tone coming out of the Egyptian embassy - people have even been rejected twice for things the case officer made up because she simply didn't like the couple.
> 
> An appeal would give you the opportunity to have your application seen by new eyes, and by people who don't have this same cultural bias. But one thing to keep in mind is that an appeal would be difficult to go through if you're not resident in Australia at the time. You need to prove that you still have ties to the country.
> 
> Living in Egypt might be a good short term solution in order to be together but it certainly will not be easy to remain there for any long time - please believe me, I've been living in neighbouring Jordan for three years with my husband, and Jordan is supposed to be one of the better options in the region.
> 
> I'm so sorry this has happened to you but please don't lose hope as there are still options to pursue xx


Interesting. Can you please elaborate a little on why it would be hard to appeal from Cairo? Would she have to be there for court dates etc? Couldn't she hire a migration agent to appear on her behalf? I know my agent has told me many times he is all over the country appealing on behalf of people.


----------



## Adventuress

someuser said:


> Interesting. Can you please elaborate a little on why it would be hard to appeal from Cairo? Would she have to be there for court dates etc? Couldn't she hire a migration agent to appear on her behalf? I know my agent has told me many times he is all over the country appealing on behalf of people.


Hi, I also used to think that it shouldn't matter where you are in order to appeal, until I spoke to someone with a lot of personal experience and subsequent research in the matter.

I understand that it is the Australian sponsor rather than the foreign applicant that launches the appeal, so I guess it would be important for the sponsor to be present at the hearing. I still think in theory and in practice it should definitely not be a deal breaker if the sponsor is out of the country, because even if not using an agent the court hearing could be conducted over the phone (I think I've also read of such cases from the Tribunal). However, we must also remember that the purpose of this visa in the first place is to allow people to be together in Australia, so it wouldn't be unreasonable for the Tribunal panel to expect that the sponsor still has substantial ties to Australia, especially to be able to house and financially support the applicant should a favourable decision be reached. In the end the final goal/result is permanent residence in Australia for the applicant with the sponsor, and Australia unfortunately doesn't provide residence easily.

In light of this though, I'm not quite sure where this leaves Australians who have been living with their partners outside of Australia for an extended period of time, because they are still eligible to apply.

But in any case, it sure is good to hear that your agent has constant appointments to appeal on behalf of absent clients. Perhaps it's not so difficult after all


----------



## someuser

No he never said his clients were absent. I don't know the details. I just know he is in different Australian cities in court reasonably often so my probably wrong assumption was he would go and fight the battles for me if needed.


----------



## Adventuress

Ah, I see. Hmmm. Well, I trawled the MRT website for requirements of an appeal and there was nothing to explicitly say that the applicant had to be there in person, but in another part I read that you can have someone there to "accompany you" to your hearing. At the same time they do speak of having phone or video conferences where needed.

I should think that in the case where couples have been living together overseas for an extended period of time, or at the least have started a life together overseas, this would be allowed. But perhaps the result would be negatively affected if the sponsor wasn't present even on a visit to Australia.

It's quite murky waters we're talking about here, with nothing stated directly about this from the relevant sources.


----------



## someuser

I guess a good migration agent should be consulted.


----------



## daybyday1

Adventuress said:


> daybyday, if you think your evidence was strong it would be worth it to launch an appeal, if you can. There have been many stories of a similar tone coming out of the Egyptian embassy - people have even been rejected twice for things the case officer made up because she simply didn't like the couple.
> 
> An appeal would give you the opportunity to have your application seen by new eyes, and by people who don't have this same cultural bias. But one thing to keep in mind is that an appeal would be difficult to go through if you're not resident in Australia at the time. You need to prove that you still have ties to the country.
> 
> Living in Egypt might be a good short term solution in order to be together but it certainly will not be easy to remain there for any long time - please believe me, I've been living in neighbouring Jordan for three years with my husband, and Jordan is supposed to be one of the better options in the region.
> 
> I'm so sorry this has happened to you but please don't lose hope as there are still options to pursue xx


what is so wrong with living in jordan or egypt? why do you find it hard? I understand it is very different to australia. i think if you go with an open mind and a different view on life it wont be too bad after the culture shock settles a bit ??


----------



## Adventuress

daybyday1 said:


> what is so wrong with living in jordan or egypt? why do you find it hard? I understand it is very different to australia. i think if you go with an open mind and a different view on life it wont be too bad after the culture shock settles a bit ??


That's exactly what I thought when I first arrived four/five years ago, but it's not what I have found. Of course, it depends on your personal circumstances. One thing I can promise you is that you will never be anything more than a foreign woman. I speak the language fluently, I dress and behave appropriately, but people still try their damn hardest to mold me into what they expect the wife of an Arab man to be. Since the society is based on family and other personal relationships to a great extent, it is very hard to escape these pressures. Street harassment of foreign women in Jordan is bad enough, but it's a different level entirely in Egypt. The only thing that has saved me is my wonderful relationship with my husband and his family. People warned me back then about all these things but I didn't believe them. But even with my very open mind and extreme patience, to my great dismay these five years have only taught me that they were right.

If you have a husband who loves you for who you are life will be ok, but be prepared for huge changes and to see and hear things you never could have imagined.


----------



## richh1833

Bleh 
Applied on 10th April 2012
Vietnamese Student in the US, Graduated, so we applied in the US.
FBI/Police front loaded.
Medicals Early June (without request as we were leaving soon)
left the US permanently on 7th September
Vietnam for 3 months, Fiance applied for Tourist 676.
Fiance gets approved for 676 on the day I left Vietnam 22/11/12
Fiance Arrives in SYD 7/12/12, informed DIAC in DC.

16/12/12 - no contact from CO for anything, 8 months and still waiting..... 

Everytime we email the CO we don't get any response AT ALL. Bloody absurd.


----------



## daybyday1

Adventuress said:


> That's exactly what I thought when I first arrived four/five years ago, but it's not what I have found. Of course, it depends on your personal circumstances. One thing I can promise you is that you will never be anything more than a foreign woman. I speak the language fluently, I dress and behave appropriately, but people still try their damn hardest to mold me into what they expect the wife of an Arab man to be. Since the society is based on family and other personal relationships to a great extent, it is very hard to escape these pressures. Street harassment of foreign women in Jordan is bad enough, but it's a different level entirely in Egypt. The only thing that has saved me is my wonderful relationship with my husband and his family. People warned me back then about all these things but I didn't believe them. But even with my very open mind and extreme patience, to my great dismay these five years have only taught me that they were right.
> 
> If you have a husband who loves you for who you are life will be ok, but be prepared for huge changes and to see and hear things you never could have imagined.


have you lived in egypt at all? or are you going by what people say? who says jordan is better ?


----------



## Adventuress

daybyday1 said:


> have you lived in egypt at all? or are you going by what people say? who says jordan is better ?


My husband's close family are Egyptian. You can read plenty of news articles coming out of Egypt at this time and in the years previous, from foreign and local news sources, about the extreme level of street harassment in Egypt. It's well accepted in the expat community who actually live in this region that the circumstances in Egypt are very bad with regard to this issue. Are you prepared for people to think they're entitled to touch you and hit you while you walk down the street? Are you prepared for people to assume you are a prostitute just by looking at you, despite the fact that you're dressed conservatively? Are you prepared for people to spread rumours that your husband isn't happy with his foreign wife, and much worse? I wasn't, in fact I had a very romanticised view of the whole place when I arrived, but hey, this my daily reality, and it's not only mine.

You can do absolutely whatever you like, and of course you may not have a choice but to move there at least temporarily in order to actually be in the same place as your husband. I didn't have a choice and in the end I'm completely satisfied that I made that choice. But it would not be in your best interests to go there expecting that life will be a bed of roses. People who warned me before I went hadn't lived there and didn't have first hand experience, so I didn't heed their warnings (and I didn't have any real choice in the matter anyway because I wanted to be with my husband come hell or high water!) But it sure would've helped me at the time to have someone warn me about how things really are from their own experience and what to expect.

I'm sure you'll enjoy living there with your husband because he's the reason you're going, but I'd just like to do my duty to prepare you a little for what you may face. Best of luck with whatever you choose to do.


----------



## AmerFatemeh

I have heard coz of New Year holidays, offices closed from 15th Dec and open again 30th Dec or first of Jan, this happens for immigration office also? anyone knows if this is true like they wont continue our visa process for 15 days?


----------



## someuser

AmerFatemeh said:


> I have heard coz of New Year holidays, offices closed from 15th Dec and open again 30th Dec or first of Jan, this happens for immigration office also? anyone knows if this is true like they wont continue our visa process for 15 days?


I've heard similar and asked both my case officer and migration agent. Neither responded so I guess they didn't know.


----------



## daybyday1

Adventuress said:


> My husband's close family are Egyptian. You can read plenty of news articles coming out of Egypt at this time and in the years previous, from foreign and local news sources, about the extreme level of street harassment in Egypt. It's well accepted in the expat community who actually live in this region that the circumstances in Egypt are very bad with regard to this issue. Are you prepared for people to think they're entitled to touch you and hit you while you walk down the street? Are you prepared for people to assume you are a prostitute just by looking at you, despite the fact that you're dressed conservatively? Are you prepared for people to spread rumours that your husband isn't happy with his foreign wife, and much worse? I wasn't, in fact I had a very romanticised view of the whole place when I arrived, but hey, this my daily reality, and it's not only mine.
> 
> You can do absolutely whatever you like, and of course you may not have a choice but to move there at least temporarily in order to actually be in the same place as your husband. I didn't have a choice and in the end I'm completely satisfied that I made that choice. But it would not be in your best interests to go there expecting that life will be a bed of roses. People who warned me before I went hadn't lived there and didn't have first hand experience, so I didn't heed their warnings (and I didn't have any real choice in the matter anyway because I wanted to be with my husband come hell or high water!) But it sure would've helped me at the time to have someone warn me about how things really are from their own experience and what to expect.
> 
> I'm sure you'll enjoy living there with your husband because he's the reason you're going, but I'd just like to do my duty to prepare you a little for what you may face. Best of luck with whatever you choose to do.


i appreciate you telling me about life in the middle east. i know it will be hard but what else can i do ? i just have to accept my place and deal with whatever situations arise.

i dont really care what people think of me, they can yell all they like. i will try my hardest to fit in and after all im going for my husband not for them. i cant imagine people would be trying to hit me with my husband at my side.

unfortunately appeal is not an option for us so off i go on my new adventure. after the time i have spent in egypt i love it and cant wait to go back. lets hope my views stay that way.

again thank you for telling me how it is, i will keep this in mind while i try to deal with the culture shock


----------



## Adventuress

daybyday1 said:


> i appreciate you telling me about life in the middle east. i know it will be hard but what else can i do ? i just have to accept my place and deal with whatever situations arise.
> 
> i dont really care what people think of me, they can yell all they like. i will try my hardest to fit in and after all im going for my husband not for them. i cant imagine people would be trying to hit me with my husband at my side.
> 
> unfortunately appeal is not an option for us so off i go on my new adventure. after the time i have spent in egypt i love it and cant wait to go back. lets hope my views stay that way.
> 
> again thank you for telling me how it is, i will keep this in mind while i try to deal with the culture shock


I feel for you that have no choice but to move in order to be with your husband. It has been the same for me until we were finally able to apply for this partner visa. We've been together for just about five years now.

Unfortunately in my own experience people have continued to say disgusting things even in front of my husband, and unfortunately our husbands can't be with us every single time we choose to leave the house, especially if we're talking several years in the country. It's easy to go in expecting not to care how people will react to you, but it sure does get old when you're being disrespected in a myriad of ways every single day! I'm sorry to say that for me it's just constant, and from many different avenues. After enduring for three years I can't continue to subject myself to it.

Culture shock is very rough and can last for several months, but during this time you just have to keep focused on why you've come and remain entirely convinced that you've made the right decision and that the most important thing is that you're with your husband whom you love and who loves you. It will get better 

Wishing you the best of luck with your move and that you're able to keep above the people who would want to bring you down. If at any time in the future you need to speak to someone about the way of life there, I'm just a PM away  xx


----------



## AmerFatemeh

someuser said:


> I've heard similar and asked both my case officer and migration agent. Neither responded so I guess they didn't know.


Thank you for your respond, if you got any news i would appreciated if you share it with us.


----------



## KS77

zestyshrooms said:


> WOW!! Congratulations!!!
> 
> What was the time frame they had given you?


Thanks.

They gave us what I think is the standard 13 months timeframe. Imagine our surprise!


----------



## Emily89

Hello everyone, thought I'd join this forum as I'm also waiting for my visa to be granted (or not granted..)

Here's my timeline;

Date of application: 25th May 2012
Nationality: British
Visa type: offshore/onshore: De facto 801/820 - Onshore - posted to Sydney
Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, sent 18th June 2012
Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, sent 18th June 2012
Date CO assigned: Not yet
Date visa granted: Not yet.. Been waiting 6.5 months...


----------



## sanoptic

My partners time line....

Date of application: 12th April 2012
Nationality: Malaysian
Visa type: offshore/onshore: De facto 801/820 - Onshore - Sydney office.
Received Bridging A visa 14th April 2012 along with payment receipt.
Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, sent 12th April 2012
Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, sent 12th April 2012
Date CO assigned: Not yet
Date visa granted: Not yet.. Been waiting 8 months...


----------



## Anubha

Your family members include your partner, child and relatives. it is essential to provide necessary proofs like marriage certificates, birth certificates, joint bank accounts and other relevant documents. Your family members must meet all of the following eligibility requirements for this visa, as well as the general eligibility requirements applying to all applicants for a 457 visa. Your partner can also be included in the application provided the relationship is genuine and the partner is atleast 18 years of age when the application is lodged.


----------



## someuser

Anubha said:


> Your family members include your partner, child and relatives. it is essential to provide necessary proofs like marriage certificates, birth certificates, joint bank accounts and other relevant documents. Your family members must meet all of the following eligibility requirements for this visa, as well as the general eligibility requirements applying to all applicants for a 457 visa. Your partner can also be included in the application provided the relationship is genuine and the partner is atleast 18 years of age when the application is lodged.


Ok but who are you referring to?


----------



## daybyday1

Adventuress said:


> I feel for you that have no choice but to move in order to be with your husband. It has been the same for me until we were finally able to apply for this partner visa. We've been together for just about five years now.
> 
> Unfortunately in my own experience people have continued to say disgusting things even in front of my husband, and unfortunately our husbands can't be with us every single time we choose to leave the house, especially if we're talking several years in the country. It's easy to go in expecting not to care how people will react to you, but it sure does get old when you're being disrespected in a myriad of ways every single day! I'm sorry to say that for me it's just constant, and from many different avenues. After enduring for three years I can't continue to subject myself to it.
> 
> Culture shock is very rough and can last for several months, but during this time you just have to keep focused on why you've come and remain entirely convinced that you've made the right decision and that the most important thing is that you're with your husband whom you love and who loves you. It will get better
> 
> Wishing you the best of luck with your move and that you're able to keep above the people who would want to bring you down. If at any time in the future you need to speak to someone about the way of life there, I'm just a PM away  xx


thank you very much that is very kind of you


----------



## Rotten0g

*Date of application:* 03 December 2012
*Nationality:* China
*Visa type:* De facto 801/820 - Onshore - Appointment and handed in Brisbane Immigration Office
*Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes included in Application
*Police check submitted (yes/no): *Yes, AUS and China, included in Application 
*Date CO assigned:* 18 December 2012
*Date visa granted:* 18 December 2012

Luckily, we made an appointment and handed in the application in person as we got caught by the form changes in November. We've downloaded the forms a week prior to the changes. We've initially typed up all our forms on the computer. We had to redo them at the Immigration office and it took us a while.

We would like to thank everyone here for their advise and guides. Without these information, our application wouldn't have gone so smoothly.


----------



## happyheros

Congratulations Rotten0g

That's a super fast approval, haven't seen this kind of rapid approval for a while


----------



## Rotten0g

happyheros said:


> Congratulations Rotten0g
> 
> That's a super fast approval, haven't seen this kind of rapid approval for a while


Thank you very much. We spend a lot of time preparing the application with the guidance from members of this forum. Our situation isn't a very complex one and our application was very complete. I think this helped with the speedy approval. Now we'll just have to wait for the 2nd stage process.


----------



## happyheros

Good luck with your 2nd stage process

It's going to be a long wait as my 820 was approved in November and I don't expect to receive further document request from DIAC until April 2014 ( I applied 820/801 in June 2012).


----------



## andyjjjj

Hi ..I lodged mine on first of august and was told 5-6 months ..then i recieved an email saying co was going back to oz and got a new co .. who told me by email it would be end of april before I would know .. which is close to nine months .. sorry I wish I could tell you better news


----------



## mandm

VISA LOVE!!!!!

After spending most of today trawling these forums and having posted several rants, I this evening received an email confirming a grant of our PMV visa on 17 December 2012 - basically three months to the day!


----------



## someuser

mandm said:


> VISA LOVE!!!!!
> 
> After spending most of today trawling these forums and having posted several rants, I this evening received an email confirming a grant of our PMV visa on 17 December 2012 - basically three months to the day!


Congratulations MandM! Party at your place!


----------



## AmerFatemeh

mandm said:


> VISA LOVE!!!!!
> 
> After spending most of today trawling these forums and having posted several rants, I this evening received an email confirming a grant of our PMV visa on 17 December 2012 - basically three months to the day!


Congratulations!!!!
pls pray for us to get visa soon also.I am missing my husband so much


----------



## mandm

AmerFatemeh said:


> Congratulations!!!!
> pls pray for us to get visa soon also.I am missing my husband so much


I understand the bittersweet feeling as others announce visa success. It gives hope but it also makes you think 'why not me yet???'. I think it is clear that there is no orderly first in, first served as the department suggests!

I wish for nothing more than for all on these forums to receive their visa grants without further delay and despair. I am thinking of you all x


----------



## AmerFatemeh

mandm said:


> I understand the bittersweet feeling as others announce visa success. It gives hope but it also makes you think 'why not me yet???'. I think it is clear that there is no orderly first in, first served as the department suggests!
> 
> I wish for nothing more than for all on these forums to receive their visa grants without further delay and despair. I am thinking of you all x


Thank you so muucchhhhh!


----------



## jmcd16

Date of application: 18 Dec 2012

Nationality: USA

Visa type: De Facto Partner

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned:?

Date visa granted: ?


----------



## someuser

Deleted post as it responded to another thread (some kind of glitch)


----------



## S'n'E

*Bridging Visa A*

Hi everyone my timeline:

App. posted on the 19th of December

Medical: YES ( 19th of December )

Police Checks : YES ( 19th of December )

Letter of Acknowledgment: 21st of December

HAVE YOU GUYS SEEN THE BRIDGING VISAS A ARE NOW WITHOUT WORKING RESTRICTIONS???????


----------



## waallaby

Good luck! Did the same on 19th. Looks like we're in the same boat.



jmcd16 said:


> Date of application: 18 Dec 2012
> 
> Nationality: USA
> 
> Visa type: De Facto Partner
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned:?
> 
> Date visa granted: ?


----------



## waallaby

*Date of application:* 19 Dec 2012
*Nationality:* USA
*Visa type:* De facto Temporary Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100)
*Offshore/onshore:* Offshore
*Medicals submitted:* Yes
*Police check submitted:* Yes
*Date CO assigned:* None yet, advised via phone, will be first week of January due to holidays
*Date visa granted:* --

*TIMELINE*
*14 Dec 2012:* Application Express Mailed to Washington DC.
*17 Dec 2012: *Application Delivered to Embassy, originally attempted 15 Dec - office closed on Saturday.
*19 Dec 2012:* Application registered, verified by Ottawa Embassy.
*21 Dec 2012:* Contacted at my request by DC in regard to question I had post-it noted to my application. Advised that payment was taken today and will be assigned a case worker and receive an acknowledgement e-mail no later than the first week of January due to closure for the holidays.


----------



## chanc9

Date of application: 13/09/2011

Nationality: Chinese

Visa type: Partner 820/801 

Offshore/onshore: Onshore (Brisbane Office)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes 

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes 

Date CO assigned: 17/10/12

Date visa granted: 13/12/12 (Grant visa sub class 801)


----------



## Josi

Hey guys,
I have a question. Last week I got an email from someone at the DIAC saying they're my case officer and that he is still waiting for my medical results. They have been sent off a few weeks before I sent off my visa so they should have been there. My case officer and I send a few emails back and forth. I checked with Australia post and as it turned out they have lost my parcel so I got my doctor to send everything off again. Today I wanted to send another email to my case officer and this time I got the mailer-daemon-notice. I have tried sending him an email three times and I get the same message every time. How can that be? I sent him emails before and suddenly it's not a valid address anymore? Has that happened to anyone as well or is it just me? 
If anyone has got some input on that one it will be very much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## S'n'E

Could it be something due to Christmas Holidays? I don't know but maybe they have a security system that shuts everything out when the office is closed??????


----------



## Josi

S'n'E said:


> Could it be something due to Christmas Holidays? I don't know but maybe they have a security system that shuts everything out when the office is closed??????


Let's hope that that's the reason. It doesn't make sense though. They should do something different and not shutting down the system


----------



## Prometheus77

Josi said:


> Let's hope that that's the reason. It doesn't make sense though. They should do something different and not shutting down the system


What was exact email address you were receiving the emails from?


----------



## AJ67

Date of application: 20 December 2012

Nationality: swedish

Visa type: Partner Visa subclass 309

Offshore/onshore: offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): no

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned:

Date visa granted:


----------



## Josi

Prometheus77 said:


> What was exact email address you were receiving the emails from?


It was an @immi.gov.au email address. has that happened to you before? Thanks for your help


----------



## Apheria

Well, that or your case officer no longer is employed there! EKK!

No, not to make your worry, Im sure its a forwarding issue. Like the system was to send you a reply of the holiday timeline (an out of office reply), and its been mis-directed. Once the office is open call them and talk with someone directly. Let them know you have had correspondence and now your getting these errors. Good luck!


----------



## Prometheus77

Josi said:


> It was an @immi.gov.au email address. has that happened to you before? Thanks for your help


It hasn't, I am just trying to figure what happened


----------



## Taurus

Date of application: 27 December 2012

Nationality: India

Visa type: Partner Visa subclass 820

Offshore/onshore: onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: Haven't got any confirmation reply from Immi, I guess because of Xmas holidays

Date visa granted: Still Waiting


----------



## DaniCrawf

Lets hope for a load of visa grants in the new year!!


----------



## someuser

DaniCrawf said:


> Lets hope for a load of visa grants in the new year!!


Absolutely. I haven't seen any here for a couple of weeks now so I guess DIAC have shut down


----------



## AmerFatemeh

Just one more day and its new year and we can wait for good news  its 12:23 am here, i am praying for everyone (including myself ) to get their visa very soon.


----------



## andyjjjj

happy new year everyone . I hope that DIAC get back to work and start granting those visas ..goodluck everyone ..ps If anyone who applied in august can they please post thanks ..


----------



## waallaby

Got assigned a case officer today. Fingers crossed for the grant of my tourist visa in the meantime so I can at least visit my de facto.


----------



## sedhooa

I really hope that everything has worked out for you!!! I know these things take time and patience so wish you good luck!!


----------



## Aussieboy07

Date of application: 22.08.12

Nationality: Filipino

Visa type: 309

Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes): Requested soon after lodging application

Police check submitted: Yes with Initial application
Date CO assigned: 

Contact with CO: 19.11.12 recieved request for additional proof of relationship

Date visa granted: Still waiting 05.Jan.13


----------



## AmerFatemeh

Aussieboy07 said:


> Date of application: 22.08.12
> 
> Nationality: Filipino
> 
> Visa type: 309
> 
> Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes): Requested soon after lodging application
> 
> Police check submitted: Yes with Initial application
> Date CO assigned:
> 
> Contact with CO: 19.11.12 recieved request for additional proof of relationship
> 
> Date visa granted: Still waiting 05.Jan.13


Did you use an agent? Can u tell us if you registered your marriage in your country and what official docs have been included in your application, I am asking this coz they asked you for additional proof of your relationship.


----------



## Aussieboy07

No agent, did it ourselves without help. We are not married but supplied copy of our intent to marry documentation done by our minister in Australia.
This is what they asked for 
Further Information 
In order for us to assess your application, you are required to provide the additional documentation or further information outlined below. You must submit one original and one photocopy/xerox of each document. 
RELATIONSHIP 
q Additional evidence of your relationship with your partner and its duration [e.g. evidence of living together, joint assets, money remittance receipts, photos, letters, cards, e-mails, chat records, phone bills, etc, - see Partner Migration booklet 1127 for examples].


----------



## abc

Aussieboy07 said:


> No agent, did it ourselves without help. We are not married but supplied copy of our intent to marry documentation done by our minister in Australia.
> This is what they asked for
> Further Information
> In order for us to assess your application, you are required to provide the additional documentation or further information outlined below. You must submit one original and one photocopy/xerox of each document.
> RELATIONSHIP
> q Additional evidence of your relationship with your partner and its duration [e.g. evidence of living together, joint assets, money remittance receipts, photos, letters, cards, e-mails, chat records, phone bills, etc, - see Partner Migration booklet 1127 for examples].


And after you pass the additional docs , have you heard anything from your co,? In my case co asked me additional docs because I've never passed the docs they are asking to me


----------



## jhenry23

Hi everyone! 

We just got the great news that my husbands visa has been granted: 

Applied on 10 September 2012 for 820 Sydney office 

Visa granted 4 January 2013 

We had zero contact from the office or our case officer except for our email and grant letter on 4 January! 

Just wanted to thank everyone on the forum, your knowledge was invaluable and such a great help! 

Best wishes to everyone and goodluck to everyone waiting


----------



## AmerFatemeh

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Aussieboy07

we have not heard anything except when they recieved the doc's 19 November acknowledging recieving them


----------



## Apheria

jhenry23 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> We just got the great news that my husbands visa has been granted:
> 
> Applied on 10 September 2012 for 820 Sydney office
> 
> Visa granted 4 January 2013
> 
> We had zero contact from the office or our case officer except for our email and grant letter on 4 January!
> 
> Just wanted to thank everyone on the forum, your knowledge was invaluable and such a great help!
> 
> Best wishes to everyone and goodluck to everyone waiting


Congrats!! Feels great huh!?! Good luck to you and hope all goes well in OZ.


----------



## Aussieboy07

great news


----------



## Aussieboy07

excuse my ignorance here but how do you get to be in australia to apply for a 820. Do people come in on a tourist visa??


----------



## Apheria

I know when I first visited I was on a ETA/visiting visa, then left the country for my visa to be finalized (about a three day process) I just took a vacation to Bali. I know many who apply are already within the country and are applying on that basis.


----------



## Aussieboy07

thanks, i guess the degree of difficulty depends on which country you are from.eg: philippines may be a bit more difficult. Anyway just a curiousity question


----------



## aussiewife

My husband is an Australian citizen and I am American. We have been married for 5 and a half years and we have 2 children. I also have 2 other children from a previous marriage. My husband is currently a permanent resident of the US but we are getting ready to file for me and the kids so that we can begin a new life in OZ. Can anyone give me advice on how quick or complicated this process can be? We are hoping to be moved by summer 2014


----------



## kttykat

aussiewife said:


> My husband is an Australian citizen and I am American. We have been married for 5 and a half years and we have 2 children. I also have 2 other children from a previous marriage. My husband is currently a permanent resident of the US but we are getting ready to file for me and the kids so that we can begin a new life in OZ. Can anyone give me advice on how quick or complicated this process can be? We are hoping to be moved by summer 2014


Very complicated and usually not very quick. You are looking at usually 5 months or more, so if you apply soon you should be OK for your summer 2014 deadline. Since you have children with your application from a previous relationship, that makes it slightly more complicated. You need to look at the Permanent Resident Sub Class 100 visa.

Kttykat


----------



## aussiewife

Thank you! I think we will have to have my ex-husbands rights removed before we file to make the process a little easier. Their father has nothing to do with them and hasn't seen them since 2007. My husband wants to adopt them which would make them "his" children. There are forms to apply for citizenship by decent. Would all of my children need this, or will we all apply in one visa?


----------



## kttykat

aussiewife said:


> Thank you! I think we will have to have my ex-husbands rights removed before we file to make the process a little easier. Their father has nothing to do with them and hasn't seen them since 2007. My husband wants to adopt them which would make them "his" children. There are forms to apply for citizenship by decent. Would all of my children need this, or will we all apply in one visa?


Not sure about how to approach the issue of your children from a previous marriage, I know you need permission from your ex for them to leave the country but I am not certain as to how you go about that exactly. For your husbands children, they should IMHO apply for citizenship by descent and get Australian passports. Again there may be other ways to approach that but I don't want to guide you wrong and I am not a migration agent. It may be worth talking to Mark Northam who posts on this forum regularly as he would know more about the issues surrounding children. With children under 18 your husband will need to get police checks done too.

Kttykat


----------



## aussiewife

Ok thank you! I appreciate your responses. Hopefully this process will not kill me..lol My #1 issue right now is getting all rights removed from my ex. There is no point in him having them anyway since he doesn't use them. He has never paid a dime in child support so it shouldn't be too hard to do. The kids don't even know him anymore. Our son was only 1 when he left and he's now 7 years old. He has only known my husband as "daddy" How do I contact Mark?


----------



## kttykat

aussiewife said:


> Ok thank you! I appreciate your responses. Hopefully this process will not kill me..lol My #1 issue right now is getting all rights removed from my ex. There is no point in him having them anyway since he doesn't use them. He has never paid a dime in child support so it shouldn't be too hard to do. The kids don't even know him anymore. Our son was only 1 when he left and he's now 7 years old. He has only known my husband as "daddy" How do I contact Mark?


http://www.australiaforum.com/members/marknortham.html

That is his page on the forum, you should be able to PM him but I think you may have to have made 5 posts before you have the right to message people.

Kttykat


----------



## aussiewife

Thank you so much for your help


----------



## Patriot_In_Oz

jhenry23 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> We just got the great news that my husbands visa has been granted:
> 
> Applied on 10 September 2012 for 820 Sydney office
> 
> Visa granted 4 January 2013
> 
> We had zero contact from the office or our case officer except for our email and grant letter on 4 January!
> 
> Just wanted to thank everyone on the forum, your knowledge was invaluable and such a great help!
> 
> Best wishes to everyone and goodluck to everyone waiting


I guess the whole "processed in the order of application" is a bunch of rubbish. We applied on 10 August 2012 for 820 at Sydney


----------



## S'n'E

Patriot_In_Oz said:


> I guess the whole "processed in the order of application" is a bunch of rubbish. We applied on 10 August 2012 for 820 at Sydney


was your application an " assessment ready" one??


----------



## Patriot_In_Oz

S'n'E said:


> was your application an " assessment ready" one??


Yep 100% assessment ready with enough supporting evidence to sink a ship


----------



## Aussieboy07

Yep a bitter pill to swallow, i suggest emailing them (the old saying the squeaky wheel always get oiled) it might just pay off or at the very least make them aware of you


----------



## Apheria

aussiewife said:


> My husband is an Australian citizen and I am American. We have been married for 5 and a half years and we have 2 children. I also have 2 other children from a previous marriage. My husband is currently a permanent resident of the US but we are getting ready to file for me and the kids so that we can begin a new life in OZ. Can anyone give me advice on how quick or complicated this process can be? We are hoping to be moved by summer 2014


Your situation sounds just like mine, been married 5 years, I had one child from a previous marriage and one (now two) with my Australian husband. I too looked into getting the rights removed from my exhusband, but I talked with a lawyer and there is only two cases where you (depending what state your in) is mentally handicapped or incarcerated. Because your talking about international law make sure you seek counsel that specializes in international family law. 
Anyways, I was able to get an agreement in writing with him as far as visitation was cheaper in the long run as far as a lawyer goes, but def not in airfare back and forth. 
We applied in Feb 14 2012and was all done by Aug 1st 2012. Just make sure that if you can't get the rights taken just have him sign a Statutory declaration stating that the children may travel and live with you in Australia. And just get a public notary to sign it with both of you. Med checks can be done as soon as you get a reciept/confirmation they have your application. But the biggest wait will be the FBI background checks for you and you hubby. Those took us a solid 8 weeks, the AFP check was only 2weeks and it was on the other side of the planet! LOL(If you plan on doing your app soon send them off now, as they are good for a year) the local ones were easy enough, unless you have lived all over the country, then you need to get ine from each state since you turned 18. 
Anyways they skipped the 309visa and went straight to the 100 since we were married with kids 5+ years

Good luck! And hope that helps! If you need any help just inbox me!


----------



## kttykat

Patriot_In_Oz said:


> Yep 100% assessment ready with enough supporting evidence to sink a ship


Unfortunately that seems to be the case. You can't plan as to when you are going to get your visa. I couldn't believe one case on this forum where they said they were granted their visa the same day their application arrived! It all seems to depend on the luck of the draw as to who your case officer is and which office you lodge at.

Kttykat


----------



## someuser

kttykat said:


> Unfortunately that seems to be the case. You can't plan as to when you are going to get your visa. I couldn't believe one case on this forum where they said they were granted their visa the same day their application arrived! It all seems to depend on the luck of the draw as to who your case officer is and which office you lodge at.
> 
> Kttykat


Not to mention (most importantly in my opinion) the country you or your partner are from. The security checks are the killer for us Kenyans/Kenyan lovers. We've been waiting 14 months for offshore 309 partner visa and expect possibly another 4 to 6 months waiting. It's the same story for all the Kenyans it seems.


----------



## abie

It's totally bullshit everyone gives 100% ready application but it depands on case officers mode and the limit given to each officer to grant visa in a certain amount of time .. It's ur luck if u are picked first in the que coz u were the last receiving application on desk and the one who send first gets last option


----------



## bradsterusa

yes abie it can be quite frustrating its like "luck of the draw" lol

When I call they say they have everything they need and its being assessed, which probably just means its in the pile somewhere LOL

I was hoping to spend my wife's 40th birthday with her, but not looking likely atm


----------



## kttykat

bradsterusa said:


> yes abie it can be quite frustrating its like "luck of the draw" lol
> 
> When I call they say they have everything they need and its being assessed, which probably just means its in the pile somewhere LOL
> 
> I was hoping to spend my wife's 40th birthday with her, but not looking likely atm


Yeah, I am sure half our applications are sitting in a dusty filing cabinet somewhere. Why don't you go on an ETA Brad, since you are from the USA. I am going on Friday on an ETA as advised by immigration to do. They just wanted me to let them know about my travel plans and I am planning to head to New Zealand when they are ready to grant the visa so it can be issued, as you need to be out of the country for the 309 when granted.

Kttykat


----------



## bradsterusa

Yes I have the ETA, and my wife recommended that route, and I don't wanna disappoint her :-D


----------



## kttykat

bradsterusa said:


> Yes I have the ETA, and my wife recommended that route, and I don't wanna disappoint her :-D


As a wife myself I would say that is a very good idea, not to disappoint her 

Kttykat


----------



## aussiewife

Apheria said:


> Your situation sounds just like mine, been married 5 years, I had one child from a previous marriage and one (now two) with my Australian husband. I too looked into getting the rights removed from my exhusband, but I talked with a lawyer and there is only two cases where you (depending what state your in) is mentally handicapped or incarcerated. Because your talking about international law make sure you seek counsel that specializes in international family law.
> Anyways, I was able to get an agreement in writing with him as far as visitation was cheaper in the long run as far as a lawyer goes, but def not in airfare back and forth.
> We applied in Feb 14 2012and was all done by Aug 1st 2012. Just make sure that if you can't get the rights taken just have him sign a Statutory declaration stating that the children may travel and live with you in Australia. And just get a public notary to sign it with both of you. Med checks can be done as soon as you get a reciept/confirmation they have your application. But the biggest wait will be the FBI background checks for you and you hubby. Those took us a solid 8 weeks, the AFP check was only 2weeks and it was on the other side of the planet! LOL(If you plan on doing your app soon send them off now, as they are good for a year) the local ones were easy enough, unless you have lived all over the country, then you need to get ine from each state since you turned 18.
> Anyways they skipped the 309visa and went straight to the 100 since we were married with kids 5+ years
> 
> Good luck! And hope that helps! If you need any help just inbox me!


I'm glad there is someone to talk to about this stuff...lol We can't file until I get the termination completed which will probably be a few more months. I live in NC and here it can be done on grounds of abandonment. I don't think my ex will ever sign anything allowing us to live in Australia though. It was hard enough getting him to sign for them to get their passports 3 years ago for a 3 months visit to OZ. Once that is done, everything else should go smoothly. I think I can handle a several month wait considering the 4 year immigration process we went through for my husband. I have been to Australia on 3 separate occasions spending a total of 6 months over there. My children have spent 3 months so I'm pretty sure I have good solid evidence in which will make this process easier.... I hope


----------



## nadam

Hello everyone. Have been a long-time reader but only just signed up now.

----

*Date of application:* 08.06.2012

*Nationality:* Bosnia-Herzegovina.

*Visa type:* PMV 300.

*Offshore/onshore:* Offshore (Vienna, AUT).

*Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes; completed & sent 24.07.2012.

*Police check submitted (yes/no):* Yes; sent with application.

*Date CO assigned:* 08.06.2012

*Date visa granted: * ...

----

We have long been advised that the expected time-frame for a decision is 7-9 months. Today marked the 7 month mark, though no luck.

Is there anyone else whose application is being assessed at the Aust. Embassy in Vienna?

Cheers and greetings from Bosnia.


----------



## sunnysmile

Hi, nadam, I am one of those who lodged application in Vienna office. We applied on 19.06.2012. and they told us the same: 7-9 months. There is one forum member "Fuerstin" from Croatia who applied at Vienna office on 05.06.2012. and she got her visa on 31.12.2012. I sent them two emails (one on 19.12.2012. and the other one yesterday and they didn't replied at all). We waited patiently 6 months without bothering them about timeframe or progress and you can see that it doesn't matter - they don't reply bothered or not.

I am very happy to have people on the forum who applied in Vienna office. There are not a lot of them here.


----------



## AmerFatemeh

someuser said:


> Not to mention (most importantly in my opinion) the country you or your partner are from. The security checks are the killer for us Kenyans/Kenyan lovers. We've been waiting 14 months for offshore 309 partner visa and expect possibly another 4 to 6 months waiting. It's the same story for all the Kenyans it seems.


OMG, I thought I am the one tolerating pain of not being with my husband so long(I have not seen him for more than 5 month, actually I have seen him via video chats everyday) but now I see your post and i am sad for you and keep praying for all of people waiting for visa and for you specially, just please don't loose hope and trust in God, he wont let you down


----------



## nadam

Hi, sunnysmile, it's good to hear from you.

The news about the visa grant for 'Fuerstin' is very promising. 

I have also sent some emails in the past week which have gone without reply. I am thinking that, maybe, our case officer is on leave at the moment. 

I have refrained from calling up until now, though I will finally give them a ring tomorrow morning. I will keep you informed of any news if I hear it. Cheers.


----------



## sunnysmile

Are your CO's S.R. and I.S. ?


----------



## nadam

sunnysmile said:


> Are your CO's S.R. and I.S. ?


As far as we are aware, our only CO is I.S.

It is strange, you are not the first person who has applied at the Vienna Embassy to tell me they have two CO's.


----------



## sunnysmile

Maybe they are working better as a team and I hope they will work on our visas granting very soon.


----------



## Guest

Just wondering if anyone else with an adopted child is currently going through or has been through the process. We were recently told ours may possibly take longer as we have adopted. Would love to hear how long others have been waiting. Thank you!


----------



## gersie

Were told on the 4th that my partners visa was ready to be granted and he should leave Australia so it can be finalised! Almost 6 months to the day.


----------



## KrystHell

Hi All,

I'm back after a few months taking care of my now husband who had a motorbike accident while I was waiting for my Subclass 300 to be approved. 

All is well now, however, I am in the process of filing my Partner Visa application and have a quick question to you all: give my previous application included all the history of our relationship already, do we have to send them the same documents AGAIN?

I just don't know whether it's worth printing off all our emails, photos, and train/flight tickets for the past 2 years considering the first year's relationship details were provided a few months ago.

Any help from someone who has been in this situation previously would be greatly appreciated.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## handyman

KrystHell said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm back after a few months taking care of my now husband who had a motorbike accident while I was waiting for my Subclass 300 to be approved.
> 
> All is well now, however, I am in the process of filing my Partner Visa application and have a quick question to you all: give my previous application included all the history of our relationship already, do we have to send them the same documents AGAIN?
> 
> I just don't know whether it's worth printing off all our emails, photos, and train/flight tickets for the past 2 years considering the first year's relationship details were provided a few months ago.
> 
> Any help from someone who has been in this situation previously would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Good luck everyone.


Hi KrystHell

I submitted my Subclass 820 Visa application 2 weeks ago in Sydney, in my application i included the following

1) relationship testimonies from my Subclass 300 from relatives
2) our personal relationship statements
3) new statutory declarations from people who know us (one of them attended our wedding  )
4) marriage certificate
5) 40sp and 47sp Application Forms
6) Proof of Address
7) Copy of my Current Visa
8) Proof of my spouse's Residence status and employment status.

DIAC then replied in 4 days letter confirming receipt of my application, that it was valid , that the Bridging Visa will kick in when my PMV expires and that i didnt need to submit new police clearance certificate and medical examination certificate. (was relieved about not having to do the two)

I hope you were looking for this kind of my experience so far, 
all the best in 2013


----------



## KrystHell

Thanks a million for that.

I was just reading through and the partner visa application is meant to be a lot more complex but it's hard to provide a lot more info when you have only beenn back together for 8 months, 5 of which were spent taking care of my husband's leg (he broke his hip in May and was on crutches for a long time). 
I guess we should be all good with our 7 stat declarations and wedding photos etc...

Out of pure curiosity, I was quoted 15 months for the visa to be granted. Were you told the same?



handyman said:


> Hi KrystHell
> 
> I submitted my Subclass 820 Visa application 2 weeks ago in Sydney, in my application i included the following
> 
> 1) relationship testimonies from my Subclass 300 from relatives
> 2) our personal relationship statements
> 3) new statutory declarations from people who know us (one of them attended our wedding  )
> 4) marriage certificate
> 5) 40sp and 47sp Application Forms
> 6) Proof of Address
> 7) Copy of my Current Visa
> 8) Proof of my spouse's Residence status and employment status.
> 
> DIAC then replied in 4 days letter confirming receipt of my application, that it was valid , that the Bridging Visa will kick in when my PMV expires and that i didnt need to submit new police clearance certificate and medical examination certificate. (was relieved about not having to do the two)
> 
> I hope you were looking for this kind of my experience so far,
> all the best in 2013


----------



## handyman

KrystHell said:


> Thanks a million for that.
> 
> I was just reading through and the partner visa application is meant to be a lot more complex but it's hard to provide a lot more info when you have only beenn back together for 8 months, 5 of which were spent taking care of my husband's leg (he broke his hip in May and was on crutches for a long time).
> I guess we should be all good with our 7 stat declarations and wedding photos etc...
> 
> Out of pure curiosity, I was quoted 15 months for the visa to be granted. Were you told the same?


Hi KrystHell

the letter in my possession says
"The average processing time for a Partner (Temporary) visa is currently 13 months however this should be treated as a guide only. When applications are more complex, or where relevant documents are not provided in a timely manner, applications may take longer to finalise "

I am hoping that 13 months means before my current Visa Expires,


----------



## nadam

sunnysmile said:


> Hi, nadam, I am one of those who lodged application in Vienna office. We applied on 19.06.2012. and they told us the same: 7-9 months. There is one forum member "Fuerstin" from Croatia who applied at Vienna office on 05.06.2012. and she got her visa on 31.12.2012. I sent them two emails (one on 19.12.2012. and the other one yesterday and they didn't replied at all). We waited patiently 6 months without bothering them about timeframe or progress and you can see that it doesn't matter - they don't reply bothered or not.
> 
> I am very happy to have people on the forum who applied in Vienna office. There are not a lot of them here.


Hi there.

Just letting you know I phoned in this morning to I.S. She is there and confirmed she had seen my emails -- therefore it is likely she has also seen yours -- though I didn't gather why she/they have not responded to them. I will give them the benefit of the doubt, though, and assume they have a good reason for not doing so.

From how it seemed to me -- and pretty much as I had expected -- she was not giving away too much. She basically said everything is in order with our application, aside from the fact we are waiting on the security clearance from Australia.

She indicated that this security clearance process can take up to 12 months to complete. In all truth, whilst I believe her genuineness, I find it difficult to believe it will take this long. As "Fuerstin"'s case shows, we should not be too far off the mark (however, I realise that Bosnia-Herzegovina is in a different basket compared to Croatia).

[Also worth noting is that "Fuerstin" posted in late November 2012 saying that she phoned I.S, who told her not to expect anything until February-April 2013 at best ... and she received a visa grant on Dec 31 2012.]

Nonetheless, I interpreted it all as her keeping the cards close to her chest and saying only what she may say.

Fingers crossed we both hear some good news soon.


----------



## KrystHell

Even if your visa expires within this time, you'll automatically have a bridging visa with the same rights as the visa you're on right now so no worries about that part!

Thanks a lot for the update though. Nice to know I'm not the only one trying to get everything sorted and finding it a bit head wrecking haha.

We have a lot of documents to provide immigration with however most of them would have been provided when applying for the subclass 300. But I'm sure they can appreciate there's only so much more we can do in 9 months!



handyman said:


> Hi KrystHell
> 
> the letter in my possession says
> "The average processing time for a Partner (Temporary) visa is currently 13 months however this should be treated as a guide only. When applications are more complex, or where relevant documents are not provided in a timely manner, applications may take longer to finalise "
> 
> I am hoping that 13 months means before my current Visa Expires,


----------



## Coral2013

Date of application: 21.12. 2012

Nationality: British

Visa type: Partner Visa 820.

Offshore/onshore: Onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, submitted 30.12.12

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes; sent with application.

Date CO assigned: N/A

Date visa granted: 04.01.13


----------



## KrystHell

Wow that's amazing!!!! Congratulations 



Coral2013 said:


> Date of application: 21.12. 2012
> 
> Nationality: British
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa 820.
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, submitted 30.12.12
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes; sent with application.
> 
> Date CO assigned: N/A
> 
> Date visa granted: 04.01.13


----------



## Coral2013

Thank you! What a relief!


----------



## handyman

Coral2013 said:


> Date of application: 21.12. 2012
> 
> Nationality: British
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa 820.
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, submitted 30.12.12
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes; sent with application.
> 
> Date CO assigned: N/A
> 
> Date visa granted: 04.01.13


Hi Coral2013,
Congrats on your success, thats the best news i have heard so far this year 
just for interest sake, with which office did you lodge your application.
i hope mine will also come out soon


----------



## Coral2013

Thank you, I am so happy - it was really unexpected.

I lodged in Sydney, in person. I submitted my medical 1 week after.

Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## handyman

Coral2013 said:


> Thank you, I am so happy - it was really unexpected.
> 
> I lodged in Sydney, in person. I submitted my medical 1 week after.
> 
> Hope this helps and good luck!


Thank you so much for the reply, i also lodged mine in Sydney by mail, DIAC gave me a Bridging Visa A which will kick in in May after my current visa expires.


----------



## Coral2013

same as me! I only realised I got the visa because I had registered mail to pick up so I checked my WHV status online (Expired may) and it said it was no longer my current visa so I called and got a password, logged in and I was on an 820!

Good luck!


----------



## missinmahubby

Coral2013 said:


> Thank you, I am so happy - it was really unexpected.
> 
> I lodged in Sydney, in person. I submitted my medical 1 week after.
> 
> Hope this helps and good luck!


Hi Coral,

Do you have non-migrating dependents???


----------



## Coral2013

No, I have no dependents.

C


----------



## handyman

Coral2013 said:


> same as me! I only realised I got the visa because I had registered mail to pick up so I checked my WHV status online (Expired may) and it said it was no longer my current visa so I called and got a password, logged in and I was on an 820!
> 
> Good luck!


thank you so much for the infor and all the best in your endeavours


----------



## Patriot_In_Oz

Coral2013 said:


> Date of application: 21.12. 2012
> 
> Nationality: British
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa 820.
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, submitted 30.12.12
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes; sent with application.
> 
> Date CO assigned: N/A
> 
> Date visa granted: 04.01.13


Another one granted from our office that submitted after us? 
I'm starting to get worried.


----------



## KrystHell

Has your CO been in touch at all?



Patriot_In_Oz said:


> Another one granted from our office that submitted after us?
> I'm starting to get worried.


----------



## aussiewife

Can anyone tell me if there is a set amount of time between being granted a PR visa and actually having to move? I am just curious because some of these visas seem to be granted pretty quickly but we do not plan on moving till Summer 2014 at the earliest. I just don't want to send in my app, it be granted, and then have only months to arrive in OZ.


----------



## sunnysmile

Yes, there is a set amount of time (1 year from medical or police clearance-the one that expires first) but you don't have to move there. You just have to visit Australia, activate your visa on the Airport and come back and migrate at later time.


----------



## kttykat

Patriot_In_Oz said:


> Another one granted from our office that submitted after us?
> I'm starting to get worried.


I wouldn't start getting worried. That is the way it is with immigration. Fast approvals are the exception not the rule and it depends unfortunately on who picks up your file. Is it fair?... no but that is the way it is. No news from immigration is often good news in that when you hear from DIAC it would appear either your application is incomplete or they are going to grant your visa. Their processing of applications is not transparent and not done in the queue that they claim but seems to often be down to the luck of the draw.

Offshore it is much worse, if that makes you feel any less badly done by. Also with the offshore applicants they are often separated from their loved ones. In our case I am lucky to be from the USA so I can come to Australia on an ETA, many people haven't got that as an option. Even though this means I will now have to leave Australia merely so they can grant the visa! Really I should just be able to go to the American Embassy as technically that is US soil but I don't think they would accept that  so I am off to New Zealand when they are ready to grant to satisfy the Australian bureaucratic process. I really don't know why we offshore applicants can't apply for some kind of bridging visa, at least after we have done all the police checks and medicals. We had 8 cats moving with us, they are there now and that is time dependent due to vaccinations so we couldn't just sit and wait here for the visa to be granted.

Kttykat


----------



## IhopeI'mapproved

Hey everyone-

I've applied for a PMV 300 visa back in October of 2012 from the USA. They've told me that the average time is five months, but my fiancee and I are a very simple case, I believe (neither of have previous marriages or children)... Medicals and police/FBI checks have been done since October. Does anyone have a similar case to ours that could shed a little light? It irks me how un-transparent this process is, but it is what it is, I suppose...

So do I try to get in contact with my C.O.? Has anyone been able to simply get in contact with their C.O.? It seems like they keep them pretty isolated from the call center, at least. Does anyone have any advice in general to help cope with being apart from my fiancee?


----------



## kttykat

IhopeI'mapproved said:


> Hey everyone-
> 
> I've applied for a PMV 300 visa back in October of 2012 from the USA. They've told me that the average time is five months, but my fiancee and I are a very simple case, I believe (neither of have previous marriages or children)... Medicals and police/FBI checks have been done since October. Does anyone have a similar case to ours that could shed a little light? It irks me how un-transparent this process is, but it is what it is, I suppose...
> 
> So do I try to get in contact with my C.O.? Has anyone been able to simply get in contact with their C.O.? It seems like they keep them pretty isolated from the call center, at least. Does anyone have any advice in general to help cope with being apart from my fiancee?


We applied for partner 309 in October. We know who our case officer is but still haven't been allowed to directly contact her. Your case sounds similar. I am travelling to Australia on an ETA, as you are from the USA, you could do the same, you must just notify the embassy of your intent to travel so they can contact you to leave the country before the grant of the visa. Make sure you give them your travel details, name of your case officer and file number when you email them.

Kttykat

P.S. By leave the country, going to New Zealand or Bali is sufficient  Not just set foot in the USA embassy  or if you want you can return to the USA but just know you don't have to.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I just wanted to say WELCOME, Hope!  I'm going to be applying for the 300 as well, as soon as my fiance gets his Permanent Residency. From what I've read here over the last couple of months, there really doesn't seem to be anything you can do to hurry along the process. It's just a lot of waiting. Like Ktty said, though, you can go over on a tourist visa as long as you let them know. Then they'll tell you when they're ready to grant your visa so you can leave (you can fly to NZ if you want and stay for a few days... close, and cheap... my fiance says flights to NZ from Sydney are only like $160, but you'd want to verify that, of course.)



IhopeI'mapproved said:


> Hey everyone-
> 
> I've applied for a PMV 300 visa back in October of 2012 from the USA. They've told me that the average time is five months, but my fiancee and I are a very simple case, I believe (neither of have previous marriages or children)... Medicals and police/FBI checks have been done since October. Does anyone have a similar case to ours that could shed a little light? It irks me how un-transparent this process is, but it is what it is, I suppose...
> 
> So do I try to get in contact with my C.O.? Has anyone been able to simply get in contact with their C.O.? It seems like they keep them pretty isolated from the call center, at least. Does anyone have any advice in general to help cope with being apart from my fiancee?


----------



## IhopeI'mapproved

kttykat said:


> We applied for partner 309 in October. We know who our case officer is but still haven't been allowed to directly contact her. Your case sounds similar. I am travelling to Australia on an ETA, as you are from the USA, you could do the same, you must just notify the embassy of your intent to travel so they can contact you to leave the country before the grant of the visa. Make sure you give them your travel details, name of your case officer and file number when you email them.
> 
> Kttykat


Thanks for the insight! Unfortunately neither myself nor my fiancee are in a position where we waste money on tourist visas and traveling that way. We both need to be working at our current jobs until I move there. I know that the acceptance rate for PMV is pretty high it seems, as I've yet to see anyone on this forum with a story of getting outright rejected, but I still have a hard time just assuming that it will be granted. I wish I could though...


----------



## Prometheus77

Has anyone been granted their partner Visa from the embassy in Belgrade in 2013? let us know please


----------



## CollegeGirl

IhopeI'mapproved said:


> Thanks for the insight! Unfortunately neither myself nor my fiancee are in a position where we waste money on tourist visas and traveling that way. We both need to be working at our current jobs until I move there. I know that the acceptance rate for PMV is pretty high it seems, as I've yet to see anyone on this forum with a story of getting outright rejected, but I still have a hard time just assuming that it will be granted. I wish I could though...


Ah, okay. That makes total sense. Yes, I intend to keep working until our visa is granted, too. Weddings are expensive, and we intend to have a small civil one there a few months after my arrival, and a big family one here a year later, so... $$$$$! 

I know what you mean about not being sure. For me there are medical issues. I'm just SO afraid I'm going to get rejected just because of that. That would suck!


----------



## kttykat

IhopeI'mapproved said:


> Thanks for the insight! Unfortunately neither myself nor my fiancee are in a position where we waste money on tourist visas and traveling that way. We both need to be working at our current jobs until I move there. I know that the acceptance rate for PMV is pretty high it seems, as I've yet to see anyone on this forum with a story of getting outright rejected, but I still have a hard time just assuming that it will be granted. I wish I could though...


Unfortunately with the changes to the skilled migration scheme pushing more applications into partner migration and the recent rise in visa fees causing a flood of applications the news isn't great. For PMV applications it usually seems to take about 5 months through Washington but who can really say now. We called the Ottawa immigration line that handles DC and the girl was rather short with us, saying we had only applied in October and we shouldn't expect anything soon.

Kttykat


----------



## S'n'E

Patriot_In_Oz said:


> Another one granted from our office that submitted after us?
> I'm starting to get worried.


I haven't heard anything from my CO too so you are not alone!. I believe that people from UK have a quicker road as Australia is part of the commonwealth and the queen of England is the queen of Australia too...or maybe he was just totally focused!!!!!


----------



## Harbinger

Well I know this wont cheer you up but just so you know.We applied in Aug 2012, assigned a case officer never been told who it is. Every time we call the call centre all we get is they have all the required documents and it is processing. At the moment we are coming up onto five and a half months waiting through the Washington office. Sorry to be Mr doom and gloom but be prepared for a bit of a wait.


----------



## KrystHell

Harbinger said:


> Well I know this wont cheer you up but just so you know.We applied in Aug 2012, assigned a case officer never been told who it is. Every time we call the call centre all we get is they have all the required documents and it is processing. At the moment we are coming up onto five and a half months waiting through the Washington office. Sorry to be Mr doom and gloom but be prepared for a bit of a wait.


One of my friends in France is waiting for her partner visa too. She has been told they have all the documents required but she's in a queue.

She's been waiting nearly 7 months now. It seems to be taking a long time lately even for people from low risk countries.

hang in there though. it's worth the wait.


----------



## ozctzstolemyheart

IhopeI'mapproved said:


> Hey everyone-
> 
> I've applied for a PMV 300 visa back in October of 2012 from the USA. They've told me that the average time is five months, but my fiancee and I are a very simple case, I believe (neither of have previous marriages or children)... Medicals and police/FBI checks have been done since October. Does anyone have a similar case to ours that could shed a little light? It irks me how un-transparent this process is, but it is what it is, I suppose...
> 
> So do I try to get in contact with my C.O.? Has anyone been able to simply get in contact with their C.O.? It seems like they keep them pretty isolated from the call center, at least. Does anyone have any advice in general to help cope with being apart from my fiancee?


We applied for the PMV 300 visa on Sept. 12th, and it was approved yesterday! It was 3 days shy of taking 4 months, so hang in there. They are definately working on them.


----------



## bradsterusa

ozctzstolemyheart said:


> We applied for the PMV 300 visa on Sept. 12th, and it was approved yesterday! It was 3 days shy of taking 4 months, so hang in there. They are definately working on them.


Glad to hear some news out of Washington Embassy!!


----------



## IhopeI'mapproved

ozctzstolemyheart said:


> We applied for the PMV 300 visa on Sept. 12th, and it was approved yesterday! It was 3 days shy of taking 4 months, so hang in there. They are definately working on them.


That's really great news! Can you tell me a little bit more about your application process? Did you front load with medicals and police checks? Did you go to an e-health panel doctor? What time of day were you notified? By phone? e-mail?

Sorry, lots of questions


----------



## AmerFatemeh

Hello everyone!
Is there anyone applied from Tehran, Iran office recently or anyone has a freind did so I cud ask few questions. Just waiting is killing me and I feel bad as no one is here from my country so I can talk to  pls everyone can tell me how I can be more patiant. Sometimes waiting just drives me crazy.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi 
Maybe you could try looking on the timeline for someone from your country and then send them a private invitation to talk. In regards to waiting, i have taken to watching grass grow as it is quicker than the processing of my application


----------



## aussiewife

sunnysmile said:


> Yes, there is a set amount of time (1 year from medical or police clearance-the one that expires first) but you don't have to move there. You just have to visit Australia, activate your visa on the Airport and come back and migrate at later time.


Thank you sunnysmile!! The timing may work out then since it may be summer before I can apply anyway. We're waiting for some other things to go through before I send in our app. We're migrating with 4 children which two of the children are from a previous marriage which also makes the process a bit more challenging.


----------



## KrystHell

Question to you all: I want to change my name on my passport and the French embassy does it for free since I am now married.

Can I change my passport while waiting for my visa? If so, what do I need to tell immigration?

Cheers


----------



## Apheria

KrystHell said:


> Question to you all: I want to change my name on my passport and the French embassy does it for free since I am now married.
> 
> Can I change my passport while waiting for my visa? If so, what do I need to tell immigration?
> 
> Cheers


If the details of your passport have changed you need to call or write to the immigration site you submitted your application with your new details. It can't hurt to call and see if they have a special form for you to fill out.


----------



## AmerFatemeh

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi
> Maybe you could try looking on the timeline for someone from your country and then send them a private invitation to talk. In regards to waiting, i have taken to watching grass grow as it is quicker than the processing of my application


Thank you for your reply. Actually i did that and i got answer like "i got my visa in 6 months" and nothing more and as much as tried to contact her and ask few more questions she did not reply,Anyway. I will pray that you can get the visa soon so you give us hope


----------



## kttykat

KrystHell said:


> Question to you all: I want to change my name on my passport and the French embassy does it for free since I am now married.
> 
> Can I change my passport while waiting for my visa? If so, what do I need to tell immigration?
> 
> Cheers


I had to do just that. You send in a notarized copy of your passport bio page with a change of passport details http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/929.pdf and an email outlining the details to your CO with your file number.

Kttykat


----------



## oFFtoOz

Had some excellent news this week. Spouse Visa approved!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Straight to subclass 100. Lodged London 15th August with police check. Medical completed about November. Approved 8th January! 

Great news for me, sorry not so great for all the people that applied before me though  On a positive note for all, atleast you know they are working on them!


----------



## Wait

Nationality: Fijian


Visa type: Class 300 Prospective Marriage Visa

Offshore/ Onshore: Onshore


Medicals submitted: Yes!


Police check: Yes!!

Date of application: 28/08/12

Date Case Officer assigned: 03/09/12

Date of phone interview: Not yet advised if applicable / not

Date requesting passport for stamping: TBA 

Date visa granted: Hoping Sn!


----------



## andyjjjj

oFFtoOz said:


> Had some excellent news this week. Spouse Visa approved!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Straight to subclass 100. Lodged London 15th August with police check. Medical completed about November. Approved 8th January!
> 
> Great news for me, sorry not so great for all the people that applied before me though  On a positive note for all, atleast you know they are working on them!


congrats on your grant .. I applied on the 1st of august so hopefully will be quick enough now ..can I ask if you CO was KP?


----------



## richh1833

9 months and still going. Anyone have D.N for their CO from washington dc?


----------



## Aussieboy07

offtooz

Wonderfull news if you leave London now you will get some great warm days for the beach or better still a motel with a view and room service


----------



## aussiegirlbay

Congratulations OfftoOz!!

Best,

Aussie Girl Bay


----------



## aidynpeter

Aidyn said:


> *Nationality:* Canadian
> *Visa type applied for:* Spouse (de facto) Temporary Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100), Offshore application
> *Area migrating to:*Toronto
> 
> *Police Check:* Sent with my original application
> *Medical Check:* Requested on 08/03/12, completed on 22/04/12, received by Ontario on 1212/12
> 
> *TIMELINE*
> *16/03/09:* Sent application to processing centre in Ontario
> *20/03/09: *Application received by Canadian High Commission in Ontario, case officer assigned.
> *08/04/09:* Letter received requesting medical check and passport to be sent to In Ontario
> *22/04/09:* Medical complete.
> *29/04/09:* Medical information received by AHC in Ontario
> *07/05/09:* Passport sent to AHC in Ontario
> *12/05/09:* Passport received by AHC in Ontario.
> *20/05/09: VISA APPROVED!!*
> *25/05/09:* Passport received by me with visa sticker!!!!
> 
> * Note: I didn't receive an email notifying me of my visa being approved, I found out today (6/01/13) when my visa arrived back to me by mail.


what should i do ?is that i have to consult a immigration service provider like Siskinds immigration or else i have to consult direct to immigration department?


----------



## Harbinger

richh1833 said:


> 9 months and still going. Anyone have D.N for their CO from washington dc?


We were told we had a case officer but we still have no idea who it is and no way to contact them at all we contact the call centre in Canada.


----------



## Yapa

*student visa - change of CoE info*

Hello,

My girlfriend has a 2 year visa to study English and a masters degree in business.

She finished her 6 month English studies late last year and has CoE to start masters degree in February.

Her English is still quite bad and she is not confident in starting the masters degree with her current English level.

I have spoken to the university about deferring the masters degree for 20 weeks and doing further studies in English.
They said the reasons for deferral were not good enough and the deferral would most likely be refused.

I'm wondering what her options are in this case?

Can she change to a different university or diploma course which would be easier for her or is there anyway to do further English study even if the university does not accept the deferral request?

Any help would be appreciated in this.

Thanks,
Yapa


----------



## oFFtoOz

Andyjjj - 
No, CO was not KP but DP. Think we just struck it lucky really, we sent an email asking about the possibility of a tourist visa and reply was simply an email with visa attached.


----------



## Apheria

richh1833 said:


> 9 months and still going. Anyone have D.N for their CO from washington dc?


Yes, I did, I hounded that poor man  Took us right over 5 months. I guess you must have a more complicated case? message me if ya need more info


----------



## reena

got my grant letter yesterday and asked to go offshore
plz update my spreadsheet

co assign 7/11/2012
grant letter mail recieved on 14th jan 2013


----------



## kangaro

reena said:


> got my grant letter yesterday and asked to go offshore
> plz update my spreadsheet
> 
> co assign 7/11/2012
> grant letter mail recieved on 14th jan 2013


Congratulations!! More details plz?


----------



## bradsterusa

Apheria said:


> Yes, I did, I hounded that poor man  Took us right over 5 months. I guess you must have a more complicated case? message me if ya need more info


Same Case worker here


----------



## kttykat

reena said:


> got my grant letter yesterday and asked to go offshore
> plz update my spreadsheet


Congratulations. 
You update your own timeline 

Kttykat


----------



## Gerrywins

Cogratulations reena. 

I am two weeks shy of 12 months. Cant believe how long this is taking.What could ASIO possibly be checking?


----------



## kttykat

Gerrywins said:


> Cogratulations reena.
> 
> I am two weeks shy of 12 months. Cant believe how long this is taking.What could ASIO possibly be checking?


It will take them time to read all your posts here 

Kttykat


----------



## Apheria

Gerrywins said:


> Cogratulations reena.
> 
> I am two weeks shy of 12 months. Cant believe how long this is taking.What could ASIO possibly be checking?


So did you wait for them to request your med and police checks? Cause if not you'll have redo those if you in fact, they have reached 12 months.


----------



## syy0822

Anyone on 820/801 application has applied BVB and travelled overseas?

I came back from overseas 2 weeks ago and still hold a BVB expiring 31/01/2013.

Do I have to report immigration my return to Australia or is it like automatically switching to BVA without any sort of notice to immigration?


----------



## Moatsta

Applied for the Partner Visa Onshore in Melbourne, sponsoring my Canadian partner April 10 2012. We have known each other for 5 years, engaged for two. 
Still waiting, 10 months later....no CO assigned. Have been told current processing time is 12-15 months. How is it that people applying well after us are being approved before us? Doesn't make sense to me....


----------



## Gerrywins

Apheria said:


> So did you wait for them to request your med and police checks? Cause if not you'll have redo those if you in fact, they have reached 12 months.


I sent the whole package in. Well doesnt make a difference does it? i have waited almost 12 months, whats another few weeks to redo medicals and police checks and more money just coz they cant manage their time?


----------



## Gerrywins

kttykat said:


> It will take them time to read all your posts here
> 
> Kttykat


hahahah very funny kttykat......do i really rant that much?


----------



## islgirl

kttykat said:


> It will take them time to read all your posts here
> 
> Kttykat


lol @kittykat


----------



## Neets

Yay! - Heard from our CO on the 7th Jan who has advised that she is ready to make a decision. My husband and I are in the UK at the moment and from what I can gather, the CO can't advice of decision until my husband is back in Australia as we applied onshore.

I think we're a pretty open and shut case - been together for 7.5 years, married for nearly a year so hopefully the decision is a positive one! 

Will provide an update when we receive the decision!



Neets said:


> Hi All,
> My husband applied for his Visa and we're still waiting but it's only been a month. He rang last week and his file still hasn't been opened.
> 
> Date of application: 10 July 2012
> Nationality: Irish
> Visa type: Temporary Visa (subclass 820)
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore, in person at Brisbane office
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes (after submission but DIAC confirmed receipt when husband called them)
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes - sent with medical
> Date CO assigned: --
> Date visa granted: --
> 
> He entered on a tourist visa and therefore has not 'no work' condition which is painful because a job opened up in his field (not many do) and he can't apply - has anyone out there applied for the condition to be removed??


----------



## AmerFatemeh

I granted my visa today!!!!!!!

I am so happy!!!!! Thank God! thank you for your information, your good news and giving me hope and for your prayers. I will pray for everyone who is waiting to grand their visa so they can have it asap.
btw, I did ask my agent to contact CO and tell her that our first marriage anniversary is coming on 3nd of Feb so maybe they give me my visa before that day and it workeddddd!!!!!! Thank God! now I can be with my husband in our anniversary.


----------



## Guest

Congratulation AmerFatemeh! Happy Anniversary to you and your husband. Wonderful news - I'm praying ours comes through soon


----------



## bradsterusa

Congratz Amer!


----------



## kttykat

AmerFatemeh said:


> I granted my visa today!!!!!!!
> 
> I am so happy!!!!! Thank God! thank you for your information, your good news and giving me hope and for your prayers. I will pray for everyone who is waiting to grand their visa so they can have it asap.
> btw, I did ask my agent to contact CO and tell her that our first marriage anniversary is coming on 3nd of Feb so maybe they give me my visa before that day and it workeddddd!!!!!! Thank God! now I can be with my husband in our anniversary.


That is great news, very happy for you 

Kttykat


----------



## AmerFatemeh

Thank you all! I promise I will pray for everyone and cant wait to see good news from all of you.


----------



## kangaro

AmerFatemeh said:


> I granted my visa today!!!!!!!
> 
> I am so happy!!!!! Thank God! thank you for your information, your good news and giving me hope and for your prayers. I will pray for everyone who is waiting to grand their visa so they can have it asap.
> btw, I did ask my agent to contact CO and tell her that our first marriage anniversary is coming on 3nd of Feb so maybe they give me my visa before that day and it workeddddd!!!!!! Thank God! now I can be with my husband in our anniversary.


Congrats! I'm happy for u and happy anniversary!


----------



## templeton

Date of application: 12 October 2012

Nationality: British

Visa type: 820 Partner

Offshore/onshore: Onshore (Sydney)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (Clean record)

Date CO assigned:

Date visa granted: 

Submitted our decision ready (which was verified by a reputable migration agent) application on the 12th October, still nothing. My 457 employment contract here finishes in 6 weeks so looks like I might end up 'imprisoned' on a BVE, unable to work, or leave the country. 

I find it ridiculous that after living, working and paying taxes in Australia for around 2 and a half years in total, plus being highly skilled and married to an Australian citizen for over 3 years, that I could still be reduced to having the same rights as a refuge! I know none of these factors appear to matter to immigration, but its wrong on so many levels.

Apparently they have scrapped the decision ready priority processing, which is what we were relying on due to the length of my contract. I just hope it doesnt take the quoted 13 months as taking that long out of work will kill my career (even taking half of that time will make things difficult at this stage), not to mention make my wife and I very poor and unhappy, which might force us to have to move back to the UK anyways....

Fingers crossed to all!


----------



## KrystHell

Quick question: When they grant you the bridging visa (which is automatic apparently) does that mean you keep the same rights as the visa you were previously on?

In my case it's subclass 300 with the right to work etc...


----------



## Patriot_In_Oz

templeton said:


> Date of application: 12 October 2012
> 
> Nationality: British
> 
> Visa type: 820 Partner
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore (Sydney)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes (Clean record)
> 
> Date CO assigned:
> 
> Date visa granted:
> 
> Submitted our decision ready (which was verified by a reputable migration agent) application on the 12th October, still nothing. My 457 employment contract here finishes in 6 weeks so looks like I might end up 'imprisoned' on a BVE, unable to work, or leave the country.
> 
> I find it ridiculous that after living, working and paying taxes in Australia for around 2 and a half years in total, plus being highly skilled and married to an Australian citizen for over 3 years, that I could still be reduced to having the same rights as a refuge! I know none of these factors appear to matter to immigration, but its wrong on so many levels.
> 
> Apparently they have scrapped the decision ready priority processing, which is what we were relying on due to the length of my contract. I just hope it doesnt take the quoted 13 months as taking that long out of work will kill my career (even taking half of that time will make things difficult at this stage), not to mention make my wife and I very poor and unhappy, which might force us to have to move back to the UK anyways....
> 
> Fingers crossed to all!


I applied on 10 August in Sydney and still haven't heard anything.

I don't know how 457 works but I was on a WHV and got my working restrictions removed. After 24 November all Bridging Visas for onshore partner visas are granted with no work restrictions.


----------



## templeton

yup thats right


----------



## someuser

AmerFatemeh said:


> I granted my visa today!!!!!!!
> 
> I am so happy!!!!! Thank God! thank you for your information, your good news and giving me hope and for your prayers. I will pray for everyone who is waiting to grand their visa so they can have it asap.
> btw, I did ask my agent to contact CO and tell her that our first marriage anniversary is coming on 3nd of Feb so maybe they give me my visa before that day and it workeddddd!!!!!! Thank God! now I can be with my husband in our anniversary.


Wow! That was much quicker than I thought for you Amer. I thought Iran would be a very tough country to satisfy DIAC from. Congratulations on your speedy Grant. I'm so happy for you. Only 5 months is fantastic!


----------



## Prometheus77

Hey guys, any good news from Belgrade this year? Last visa granted that I know of was at the beginning of December for someone who had applied mid May.
Share the good news with us please


----------



## AmerFatemeh

someuser said:


> Wow! That was much quicker than I thought for you Amer. I thought Iran would be a very tough country to satisfy DIAC from. Congratulations on your speedy Grant. I'm so happy for you. Only 5 months is fantastic!


Yes it was going to be longer than that , I don't no if I was lucky to have my anniversary coming soon, actually wen I applied I was hoping to grant my visa in 3 months, it was very painful and sad time every single day. I was home quited my job for so many months and I was going crazy and only thing I cud do was praying to God! now I am happy I can be with my husband after 6 months him leaving my country


----------



## tangerine

Date of application: 12 October 2012

Nationality: Philippines

Visa type: 309 Partner

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Philippines)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: (not sure when) They did not contact me for additional docs or interview.

Date visa granted: 18 January 2013 =)


----------



## inlimbo

Hi.
Its my husband's visa here, I am the aussie.
I think ours is a relatively open and shut case too as we have been together 13 years, married 9 and have a 8 year old son with dual citizenship. Ive lived in UK 10 years now. Ready to go home.

Citizenship: British (Husband that is)
Applied: Offshore - London
309/100 Spouse visa
Date of application : 23/8/12 
All information in - requested as soon as we applied, so they have police and medical and have had since end august.

We have been told that waiting times for these applications are 8-9 months so we are just waiting.
Literally.
Hubby has sold his business, I have left work, son booked into school in Oz, house ready to be rented out...we are just ready to get on a PLANE!!!


----------



## inlimbo

oFFtoOz said:


> Had some excellent news this week. Spouse Visa approved!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Straight to subclass 100. Lodged London 15th August with police check. Medical completed about November. Approved 8th January!
> 
> Great news for me, sorry not so great for all the people that applied before me though  On a positive note for all, atleast you know they are working on them!


This makes me want to cry a little bit..I wonder why the different processing times.


----------



## someuser

inlimbo said:


> This makes me want to cry a little bit..I wonder why the different processing times.


You don't have that much to cry about. My wife's 309 visa was lodged 1st November 2011. Still waiting. Others here were lodged a couple of months before me.


----------



## inlimbo

someuser said:


> You don't have that much to cry about. My wife's 309 visa was lodged 1st November 2011. Still waiting. Others here were lodged a couple of months before me.


Crikey, what country is she from?


----------



## bradsterusa

someuser said:


> You don't have that much to cry about. My wife's 309 visa was lodged 1st November 2011. Still waiting. Others here were lodged a couple of months before me.


I think the wait is hard on everyone no matter how long you have waited and especially if your waiting on the visa and away from your partner while its processing.

It's an incredibly broken and inefficient system, but we all gotta play by the rules of the only game in town! LOL


----------



## inlimbo

bradsterusa said:


> I think the wait is hard on everyone no matter how long you have waited and especially if your waiting on the visa and away from your partner while its processing.
> 
> It's an incredibly broken and inefficient system, but we all gotta play by the rules of the only game in town! LOL


True (and thanks). I was comparing like for like as the post I had quoted was also a london applicant and sounded pretty similar. I am imagining time frames are different in each country,not due to nationality but due to the various administrative systems at play.


----------



## Guest

The waiting is a killer!!!! I was hopeful of getting my kids to start the school year with the other Aussie kids to make the transition as easy as possible, but I'm certain that's not going to happen. I don't think I've ever checked my email as often as I do, in the hopes of hearing something


----------



## inlimbo

R&K said:


> The waiting is a killer!!!! I was hopeful of getting my kids to start the school year with the other Aussie kids to make the transition as easy as possible, but I'm certain that's not going to happen. I don't think I've ever checked my email as often as I do, in the hopes of hearing something


Definitely not going to happen here...mine is booked in to start grade 3 on january 30th but we wont make it. I hope we dont lose the place.


----------



## Guest

InLimbo, mine is also meant to start grade 3 at the same time and my other is meant to start kinder. Not likely going to happen on this end either  I'm also hoping the school will hold the spot for him. Good luck to you and I hope we all hear some good news soon!


----------



## someuser

inlimbo said:


> Crikey, what country is she from?


She's from Kenya. That seems to be the big problem. All the Kenyans in this forum are waiting forever. Even people from Iran only wait 6 months. Kenya is 18 months+


----------



## Gerrywins

someuser said:


> She's from Kenya. That seems to be the big problem. All the Kenyans in this forum are waiting forever. Even people from Iran only wait 6 months. Kenya is 18 months+


yes, beats me why we Kenyans have to wait for so long. No reasonable explanation really.


----------



## aoife12

hi guys,

Im looking at applying offshore from new Zeland for the partner visa I rang the offic today from New Zeland and they said that the processing time is 12 months. If were lucky it could be quicker and if were not it could take as long as 12 months. 

Im just wondering if this is what is generally said to people when applying or is the timeline here actually really long and will take 12 months? or are they giving the worst case senario ??


----------



## KrystHell

aoife12 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> Im looking at applying offshore from new Zeland for the partner visa I rang the offic today from New Zeland and they said that the processing time is 12 months. If were lucky it could be quicker and if were not it could take as long as 12 months.
> 
> Im just wondering if this is what is generally said to people when applying or is the timeline here actually really long and will take 12 months? or are they giving the worst case senario ??


They quoted me 15 months onshore. The timeframe you were given sounds correct as far as I'm aware. One of my friends has been waiting for her partner visa to come back for the past 11 months I think. And she's from a low risk country.


----------



## Emily89

Hellooo, just to let everyone who's on a bridging visa A or B that immigration changed the working rights on the visa on 24th November so you can now work! If you applied for a visa before that date you have to apply to change the conditions on your visa by filling out form 1005. You don't have to put a reason why or anything and it should be confirmed within a few days like mine was!!! So pleased I can now work, 8 months without working can get to you after a while....


----------



## aoife12

KrystHell said:


> They quoted me 15 months onshore. The timeframe you were given sounds correct as far as I'm aware. One of my friends has been waiting for her partner visa to come back for the past 11 months I think. And she's from a low risk country.


is your friend applying from New Zeland? Im from Ireland and will be applying from New Zeland


----------



## KrystHell

aoife12 said:


> is your friend applying from New Zeland? Im from Ireland and will be applying from New Zeland


I don't think it matters where you're applying from. The processing times are the same. Low risk countries are given a timeframe of anything from 8 to 15months.

You still need to provide as many documents as if you were applying from Ireland and they still take as long to review your application


----------



## aoife12

i gathered that I would have to provided the same evidence.. I was just wondering if different places you apply have different timelines..


----------



## KrystHell

aoife12 said:


> i gathered that I would have to provided the same evidence.. I was just wondering if different places you apply have different timelines..


I hope you get it approved within a reasonable timeframe but I guess you have to be prepared for a long-ish wait.

At least you're not back in Europe and travelling to Australia from NZ will be easy enough


----------



## aoife12

thank you for your advice! im hoping it all goes smothly! at least im lucky as my partner is going to come to New Zeland with me and travel around a bit whilst we wait then prob try get temp jobs while waiting for the visa! talk about putting your life on hold! hopefully it all works out!


----------



## thyoh

I applied in Madrid in december and got told it will take 5 to 7 months


----------



## Prometheus77

5 months of waiting for me today! Hopefully the next couple of months will bring some good news


----------



## sunnysmile

Hopefully, Prometheus77. I am in eight month now. Maybe there will be some good news for both of us soon.


----------



## ALB

Hi,

We have applied through london also on August 20, still waiting and were told 8-9 months. Just saw comment below about visa granted from an August 15 application.

Hope we are next as it is supposed be in line order.


----------



## AmerFatemeh

Hello everyone!
I am reading your posts everyday and keep praying for you to get your visas


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi All
Can i encourage people to add their timelines to the "timelines" drop down box at the top, especially for the "all family and spouse timelines". It can sort by country and visa and is a great tool for watching the progress of others. I check it daily with the thought i could be the next, so the more we can see the better of an idea of the general processing time. For those in Manila it looks like July is completed for visa 300 & 309. Go August (in the words of BIG KEV (aussie icon) I"m Excited)


----------



## Neets

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi All
> Can i encourage people to add their timelines to the "timelines" drop down box at the top, especially for the "all family and spouse timelines". It can sort by country and visa and is a great tool for watching the progress of others. I check it daily with the thought i could be the next, so the more we can see the better of an idea of the general processing time. For those in Manila it looks like July is completed for visa 300 & 309. Go August (in the words of BIG KEV (aussie icon) I"m Excited)


Great tip Aussie boy. Just updated mine..hopefully ppl will find helpful


----------



## inlimbo

Sadly, we just lost our little boy's school place in Brisbane


----------



## rjay777

Hi all,
Just wanted to let everyone know that my de facto (partner) permanent residency visa was granted on the 12/1/13. Initial application was placed on 5/12/10.
Keep the faith everyone!! 
FYI my partner and I are same sex de facto relationship.


----------



## andyjjjj

ALB said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have applied through london also on August 20, still waiting and were told 8-9 months. Just saw comment below about visa granted from an August 15 application.
> 
> Hope we are next as it is supposed be in line order.


Hi ALB applied on the 1st of august ..and still no grant which makes me query the whole first come first serve basis .. I have also seen people on the poms in oz site that applied in july and are still waitng while other peoples visas have been granted .. hopefully they will start dong the august ones soon .. goodluck and soon it will be over


----------



## inlimbo

andyjjjj said:


> Hi ALB applied on the 1st of august ..and still no grant which makes me query the whole first come first serve basis .. I have also seen people on the poms in oz site that applied in july and are still waitng while other peoples visas have been granted .. hopefully they will start dong the august ones soon .. goodluck and soon it will be over


Yes, I agree...I've seen some odd goings on. Im wondering if its in my best interest to keep looking.

I've also seen many people say they have given their CO an email "nudge" to say they have bought tickets etc and then were granted soon after.

I sent mine a "we are still here" email at the first week of this year. It was polite and just asking if there was anything we needed to know/do in the new year, and was sent a rather abrupt email stating that the waiting period was as stated and to pretty much bog off.


----------



## someuser

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi All
> Can i encourage people to add their timelines to the "timelines" drop down box at the top, especially for the "all family and spouse timelines". It can sort by country and visa and is a great tool for watching the progress of others. I check it daily with the thought i could be the next, so the more we can see the better of an idea of the general processing time. For those in Manila it looks like July is completed for visa 300 & 309. Go August (in the words of BIG KEV (aussie icon) I"m Excited)


I loved big kev! I had no idea that section was on the website as I always use the Android app for these forums. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Aussieboy07

They may start working on them in order though obviously every application is different in relation to the complexity. This can also come down to how efficient the CO is that is processing your application. I work on the theory that i don't annoy my CO with emails as this distracts her from the processing of my application. So i am going back outside and watch the grass grow while i wait as the paint i was watching inside has already dried. Yes i also have witnessed people processed in amazing times ahead of me but all i can do is yell, scream and rant or just except it.aahhhhhhhh


----------



## inlimbo

Aussieboy07 said:


> They may start working on them in order though obviously every application is different in relation to the complexity. This can also come down to how efficient the CO is that is processing your application. I work on the theory that i don't annoy my CO with emails as this distracts her from the processing of my application. So i am going back outside and watch the grass grow while i wait as the paint i was watching inside has already dried. Yes i also have witnessed people processed in amazing times ahead of me but all i can do is yell, scream and rant or just except it.aahhhhhhhh


Indeed. I do agree with keeping quiet and away. This was the first email we have sent in 5 months and I did think quite a lot about whether or not to send it. It was brief so thought it wouldnt be any harm.
I'm not sure how less complex ours can get but , as mentioned above, people have waited longer so its "get over myself" and wait it out .
Extra frustrating for me as I could go home tomorrow! Sheesh, why didnt I marry a nice aussie boy??


----------



## inlimbo

ha ha...just realised what the name above my last post is .


----------



## ALB

Aussieboy07 said:


> They may start working on them in order though obviously every application is different in relation to the complexity. This can also come down to how efficient the CO is that is processing your application. I work on the theory that i don't annoy my CO with emails as this distracts her from the processing of my application. So i am going back outside and watch the grass grow while i wait as the paint i was watching inside has already dried. Yes i also have witnessed people processed in amazing times ahead of me but all i can do is yell, scream and rant or just except it.aahhhhhhhh


Well that blows my thought process apart. Would love to be a fly on the wall in the CO office to see exactly why certain cases are put through quicker. After all we all seem to think our situations are straight forward, but it would seem some circumstances slow things down.


----------



## ALB

Does anyone know if having kids slows your application?


----------



## ALB

inlimbo said:


> Indeed. I do agree with keeping quiet and away. This was the first email we have sent in 5 months and I did think quite a lot about whether or not to send it. It was brief so thought it wouldnt be any harm.
> I'm not sure how less complex ours can get but , as mentioned above, people have waited longer so its "get over myself" and wait it out .
> Extra frustrating for me as I could go home tomorrow! Sheesh, why didnt I marry a nice aussie boy??


Wish i knew how long this would take years ago as i would have started my application well before. Oh well, like you say 'wait it out' i guess. What a hassell.


----------



## bma

rjay777 said:


> Hi all,
> Just wanted to let everyone know that my de facto (partner) permanent residency visa was granted on the 12/1/13. Initial application was placed on 5/12/10.
> Keep the faith everyone!!
> FYI my partner and I are same sex de facto relationship.


Congratulations!!! You've been waiting for a really long time for this. Was it an onshore or an offshore application? And what country was the applicant from? All the best in the new chapter of your life.


----------



## kttykat

ALB said:


> Does anyone know if having kids slows your application?


If anything having kids when they are by the applying couple seems to speed applications, unless there is concerns for their safety etc.

Kttykat


----------



## Aussieboy07

*kids*



ALB said:


> Does anyone know if having kids slows your application?


Potetntially it could slow the application down if the children are fathered by a third person. So to have kids come to Australia the father (if not the sponsor) would need to give permission, if the embassy does not have the permission that may slow it down. The other thing that would slow it down is if the embassy are suspicious of the sponsor being near your children and of course you would want them to check into this thouroughly

Though otherwise i do not believe it slows it down


----------



## Romulus

Does anyone know if the upcoming 2013 Philippine general election (May) could slow down processing times? I have heard contradictory stories that it may or may not.

Thanks.


----------



## Aussieboy07

No Idea, but i wonder if Australia day will be the holiday for the Embassy?


----------



## Marianina

Romulus said:


> Does anyone know if the upcoming 2013 Philippine general election (May) could slow down processing times? I have heard contradictory stories that it may or may not.
> 
> Thanks.


I don't think this year's elections in the Philippines would slow down processing times. It is a one-day event (this year on May 13, a Monday) which is pretty much treated like any other holiday. And since it is not a presidential election, there will be no change in the current organization of agencies like the National Bureau of Investigation or the National Statistics Office which are involved in the issuance of visa requirements.


----------



## double

*Hello*

Hello. I am new here..

Date of application: 14/12/12

Nationality: South Korea

Visa type: subclass 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore, Seoul

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes 26/12/12

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes , with my origin application

Date CO assigned: Not yet. (they said " hopefully after 2-3 months)

Date visa granted: Not yet.


----------



## ALB

Aussieboy07 said:


> No Idea, but i wonder if Australia day will be the holiday for the Embassy?


I reckon we can let them off on that day. Can't deny an Aussie a few beers on Australia Day, might take it off myself actually! Ha Ha


----------



## ALB

Aussieboy07 said:


> Potetntially it could slow the application down if the children are fathered by a third person. So to have kids come to Australia the father (if not the sponsor) would need to give permission, if the embassy does not have the permission that may slow it down. The other thing that would slow it down is if the embassy are suspicious of the sponsor being near your children and of course you would want them to check into this thouroughly
> 
> Though otherwise i do not believe it slows it down


Thanks he is ours so should be okay i hope.
Cheers


----------



## ALB

kttykat said:


> If anything having kids when they are by the applying couple seems to speed applications, unless there is concerns for their safety etc.
> 
> Kttykat


Thanks alot, some good news at least!


----------



## Guest

@Inlimbo: Sorry mate, I know that is hard  My son so far still has a spot but my daughter is meant to be at an interview next week which my sister in-law and mum are going to attend for me. I'm pretty sure we will lose her spot also. I hope good news is coming really soon for all of us! Waiting is soooooo hard!


----------



## bradsterusa

R&K said:


> @Inlimbo: Sorry mate, I know that is hard  My son so far still has a spot but my daughter is meant to be at an interview next week which my sister in-law and mum are going to attend for me. I'm pretty sure we will lose her spot also. I hope good news is coming really soon for all of us! Waiting is soooooo hard!


Sorry to here that, I know that the not knowing, and not being able to plan your life is the hardest, my wife and I are feeling the same sorts of things, just stay strong!


----------



## Gerrywins

bradsterusa said:


> Sorry to here that, I know that the not knowing, and not being able to plan your life is the hardest, my wife and I are feeling the same sorts of things, just stay strong!


Yup the uncertainty is the worst thing. Your life literally freezes especially when you are in different continents. Be strong.


----------



## Rina

Look at it this way, everything happens for a reason..maybe it wasnt the right school for him


----------



## Rina

inlimbo said:


> Sadly, we just lost our little boy's school place in Brisbane


Look at it this way..everything happens for a reason. Maybe it wasnt the right school for him


----------



## coolc

waiting is a killer... a real killer.

She is Sri Lanka and im banck in Melbourne.. and it has been 4 months and we feel like we cant do it anymore... processing time up to 1 year. 

how you guys hold up ? living apart i cant believe...

Yes it is ok for Onshore applications to take long but offshore... married couples living apart... Not fair at all.


----------



## kttykat

coolc said:


> waiting is a killer... a real killer.
> 
> She is Sri Lanka and im banck in Melbourne.. and it has been 4 months and we feel like we cant do it anymore... processing time up to 1 year.
> 
> how you guys hold up ? living apart i cant believe...
> 
> Yes it is ok for Onshore applications to take long but offshore... married couples living apart... Not fair at all.


I agree that there should be some form of bridging visa for offshore applicants once the police checks and medicals have been done. It is a joke that once they decide to let me stay in Australia that I will have to leave so they can grant the visa. We are lucky though that we had the ETA as an option, took two minutes to get it, so if I am such a big risk then why can I get an ETA but have to wait so long for my partner visa.

Kttykat


----------



## Coral2013

But you can go offshore anywhere right? So for example NZ? It doesn't seem fair at all that they allow married couples to potentially spend years apart if they aren't financially able to spend time together as tourists.


----------



## kttykat

Coral2013 said:


> But you can go offshore anywhere right? So for example NZ? It doesn't seem fair at all that they allow married couples to potentially spend years apart if they aren't financially able to spend time together as tourists.


Yes, I plan to go to NZ. I am not allowed to work on an ETA, my husband is currently looking for work, so we are still living off savings.

Kttykat


----------



## Coral2013

Good luck, I hope you don't have to wait too long.


----------



## kttykat

Coral2013 said:


> Good luck, I hope you don't have to wait too long.


Thanks 

Congratulations on your quick visa grant!!! 

Kttykat


----------



## philipg

I sometimes find myself asking, "Am I crazy for getting involved with a woman overseas? Why couldn't I settle for a nice Aussie girl?"

But that's the life choice I made and affairs of the heart override what might be pragmatic or practical. Love doesn't seem to see the impossible, only the object of its desire.

OK. Thoughtful moment over 

The waiting is hard, but I know and am resolved that to begin a new life with my sweetheart, will be worth it.


----------



## inlimbo

philipg said:


> I sometimes find myself asking, "Am I crazy for getting involved with a woman overseas? Why couldn't I settle for a nice Aussie girl?"
> 
> But that's the life choice I made and affairs of the heart override what might be pragmatic or practical. Love doesn't seem to see the impossible, only the object of its desire.
> 
> OK. Thoughtful moment over
> 
> The waiting is hard, but I know and am resolved that to begin a new life with my sweetheart, will be worth it.


Im bloody stuck with mine..been married nearly 10 years


----------



## inlimbo

R&K said:


> @Inlimbo: Sorry mate, I know that is hard  My son so far still has a spot but my daughter is meant to be at an interview next week which my sister in-law and mum are going to attend for me. I'm pretty sure we will lose her spot also. I hope good news is coming really soon for all of us! Waiting is soooooo hard!


where are you headed?


----------



## RC51

i know what u mean ... my husband and i have been waiting for almost 13 months now ... its pretty frustrating .. ive been going back n forth to australia n now im going back again ... its heartbreaking being apart but hey what can u do ?!! ...


----------



## Guest

inlimbo said:


> where are you headed?


We are trying to get back to Melbourne


----------



## AmerFatemeh

I dont understand why people from Kenya have so much problem getting their visa?


----------



## CollegeGirl

AmerFatemeh said:


> I dont understand why people from Kenya have so much problem getting their visa?


From what I've read elsewhere on these boards it has to do with security checks. While some countries can provide information to Australian Immigration electronically (these are called "low risk" countries by DIAC), other countries like Kenya cannot. I imagine Kenya probably simply takes longer than some other countries to provide the paperwork Australia needs for whatever reason.


----------



## writerbrisbane

KrystHell said:


> Quick question: When they grant you the bridging visa (which is automatic apparently) does that mean you keep the same rights as the visa you were previously on?
> 
> In my case it's subclass 300 with the right to work etc...


Yes, you are holding previous visa conditions while you are on bridgine visa. Good luck!


----------



## skipperydoo

hello everybody!

I already posted my timeline on the Berlin Embassy Threat, but I thought maybe other people might be interested as well. 

Visa Type: Partner Visa 309 Offshore, low risk; Embassy in Berlin


Date of application: visa application was received by the embassy on 16 August 2012

Police check: with application

CO assigned: 28 August 2012, we have been asked to send another additional statement and I was also asked to do the Medical check. We send the statement on 29 August and the Medicals were done on 30 August. Also the CO returned heaps of documents we send with the application (total weight of application when sending it was 1.3 kg, all documents) back to us, as she checked them all and she does not need to keep all for the file. She kept all forms that we had to fill out and all statements.

Interview: no Interview was requested

Visa granted: 21 January 2013 

Total waiting time 5 months and 5 days.

This is great news for us and maybe it will give hope to other people as well! 

Good luck to everybody who is still waiting! I really hope you all get your visas very very soon!!!


----------



## someuser

AmerFatemeh said:


> I dont understand why people from Kenya have so much problem getting their visa?


Tell me about it. 16 months for us on Friday and still no light at the end of the tunnel. I'd love to hear of anyone from Kenya being granted. Even if they applied long after us, I'd be over the moon.


----------



## Gerrywins

someuser said:


> Tell me about it. 16 months for us on Friday and still no light at the end of the tunnel. I'd love to hear of anyone from Kenya being granted. Even if they applied long after us, I'd be over the moon.


The problem is that,since ASIO is so secretive,we don't know whether the issue is with them or with the kenyan CID. It is very very unfair and shame on both organisations.


----------



## AmerFatemeh

someuser said:


> Tell me about it. 16 months for us on Friday and still no light at the end of the tunnel. I'd love to hear of anyone from Kenya being granted. Even if they applied long after us, I'd be over the moon.


Now I want to cryyyy what is this, 16 months? What is wrong with these people? What they think, like people from Kenya are dangerous? What is this, every country has good and bad people its not fair to judge people like this


----------



## AmerFatemeh

skipperydoo said:


> hello everybody!
> 
> I already posted my timeline on the Berlin Embassy Threat, but I thought maybe other people might be interested as well.
> 
> Visa Type: Partner Visa 309 Offshore, low risk; Embassy in Berlin
> 
> Date of application: visa application was received by the embassy on 16 August 2012
> 
> Police check: with application
> 
> CO assigned: 28 August 2012, we have been asked to send another additional statement and I was also asked to do the Medical check. We send the statement on 29 August and the Medicals were done on 30 August. Also the CO returned heaps of documents we send with the application (total weight of application when sending it was 1.3 kg, all documents) back to us, as she checked them all and she does not need to keep all for the file. She kept all forms that we had to fill out and all statements.
> 
> Interview: no Interview was requested
> 
> Visa granted: 21 January 2013
> 
> Total waiting time 5 months and 5 days.
> 
> This is great news for us and maybe it will give hope to other people as well!
> 
> Good luck to everybody who is still waiting! I really hope you all get your visas very very soon!!!


Congratulations!


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Skipperydoo
I bet you are skipping with joy right now

The last person to get a visa on our timeline was Felali applied for visa 300 on 15/03/11 and approved 08/04/12

Though Someuser is predicting the future and says that he/she will be approved in May 2013. A friendly good luck with that and i will watch to see if your prediction is right


----------



## Aussieboy07

woops from Kenya


----------



## Gerrywins

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Skipperydoo
> I bet you are skipping with joy right now
> 
> The last person to get a visa on our timeline was Felali applied for visa 300 on 15/03/11 and approved 08/04/12
> 
> Though Someuser is predicting the future and says that he/she will be approved in May 2013. A friendly good luck with that and i will watch to see if your prediction is right


Ok.....if Felali got hers/his after 13 months,then hopefully Berlin can do the same for me . Wishful thinking


----------



## kangaro

I'm hitting 13 month and Berlin still saying they r waiting feedback from Australia,


----------



## Aussieboy07

Gerrywins said:


> Ok.....if Felali got hers/his after 13 months,then hopefully Berlin can do the same for me . Wishful thinking


You just got to hang in there and have faith


----------



## Gerrywins

kangaro said:


> I'm hitting 13 month and Berlin still saying they r waiting feedback from Australia,


I am there with you Kangaro, my one year gets here next week. Amazing that even after following the right track to get to Aus to be with our loved ones they still punish us like this. Don't they know we have plans in life....things like the biological clock can't just be wound back for those of us who want to have families. LOL


----------



## kangaro

My hands are tied up, this whole process is becoming ridiculous, especially with these increasingly long waiting time- not be able with my hubby for up to a year in the case of high risk countries is simply inhuman, and is certainly, absolutely not in any way "fair" or "reasonable"


----------



## aparker

*US State Penal Clearance*

Can someone explain to me what the US state penal clearance is? I am from Washington state and can't seem to find any information online. Is it called something else?

* Please note that you will need to provide both a U.S. State penal clearance from the state in which you currently reside AND an FBI police report


----------



## KrystHell

aparker said:


> Can someone explain to me what the US state penal clearance is? I am from Washington state and can't seem to find any information online. Is it called something else?
> 
> * Please note that you will need to provide both a U.S. State penal clearance from the state in which you currently reside AND an FBI police report


They just need to do a criminal background check. You need to provide them with a copy of your criminal records


----------



## Apheria

Ya, a lot of terminology the Aussie use is hard to track in the US or else where, I remember walking into a lawyers office to have them notarize a statutory declaration and they just looked at me like I was making up legal forms! Ya police checks from the county seat that you live in (USA) and any other state since you've turned 18 you've resided in, as well as the FBI and be prepared to wait for the FBI one its a at least 6-8 weeks. And a AFP (Australian federal police check if you or your partner have lived in Australia before and have children under 18)


----------



## Wait

kangaro said:


> I'm hitting 13 month and Berlin still saying they r waiting feedback from Australia,


CRAZY!!! I hope my fiance won't have to wait anywhere this long to come to Austr.


----------



## someuser

Wait said:


> CRAZY!!! I hope my fiance won't have to wait anywhere this long to come to Austr.


I like your forum username. How long have you waited now? 15 months for us. Pretty standard for Kenyan applicants.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Wait
Update your flag and then we will be able to guess how long you will wait


----------



## Wait

hi... I have no idea how to use this forum properly... but my partner is hopefully coming from Fiji very soon... it has been 5 months & 4 days so far...


----------



## Wait

how do I update my flag?


----------



## Wait

I don't know who i'm replying to... lol! ... but last Fri 25/1/13, our CO emailed stating to several applicants that she is going to go through all her cases and familiarise herself with them & a grant visa to the ones that she thinks should be finalised... & if not.. she will reply to the others also :s


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Wait go to your last post and click in the right hand corner on update flag, but hey worked it out anyway when you said fiji. Don't worry you will not wait as long as the Kenyan applicants.
We have something in common put our application in august 22 2012, though partner from philippines


----------



## abc

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Wait go to your last post and click in the right hand corner on update flag, but hey worked it out anyway when you said fiji. Don't worry you will not wait as long as the Kenyan applicants.
> We have something in common put our application in august 22 2012, though partner from philippines


Hello have you heard who's your co?


----------



## Wait

Thanks for replies guys & the reassurance!!! I think we will get a positive reply within a month ??? :/


----------



## Wait

Yes... our CO was told to us within a week n a half after application lodgement, I think.. by memory 
I did post it on this forum somewhere when I first joined...


----------



## Neets

Good news all! Husband granted visa today!!! Instead of 820, he was granted the 801 which is the permenant one 

Good luck to all of those still waiting. I know it is tough sometimes to see posts like mine but keep staying positive. The wait is long but in the end it is worth it.

I've updated my timeline below

*Date of application:* 10 July 2012
*Nationality:* Irish applicant, Australian Sponsor (me)
*Visa type:* subclass 820/801
*Offshore/onshore:* Onshore, in person at Brisbane office
*Medicals submitted (yes/no): *Yes (after submission (a week later) 
*Police check submitted (yes/no): *Intitially only Australian and Irish checks sent. Husband then was requested to provide German and UK police checks in late august/early September (as he spent over a year in both countries) - these police checks submitted to DIAC late October 2012
*Date CO assigned: *7 January 2013
*Date visa granted: *30 January 2013

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gerrywins

Congratulations Neets. Very nice to hear of your good news.


----------



## Wait

I cannot flag from my dumb 'smart' phone


----------



## Wait

Congratulations Dear... all the best!!!


----------



## someuser

Wait said:


> I cannot flag from my dumb 'smart' phone


Try using the browser on your dumb phone to go to the website direct instead of using the app.


----------



## RC51

hey guys im wondering if there are any applicants from lebanon n how long has the process taken them ?.. My husband and I have been waiting for almost 13 months now and its very frustrating.. any replies would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## krissaid

RC51 said:


> hey guys im wondering if there are any applicants from lebanon n how long has the process taken them ?.. My husband and I have been waiting for almost 13 months now and its very frustrating.. any replies would be greatly appreciated. thanks


Hi RC51, my fiancée is a Palestinian born in Lebanon, permanent resident in Germany, where he has been living in the past 17 years. We are waiting for the security check, everything else was done. Waiting for hisPMV 17 months! And still no idea when we will get a response.


----------



## RC51

Wow thats a very long time !! weve applied for a temporary resident visa which is supposed to take 6-9 months but its taking much longer than we were told .... We'r also waiting for the security check as everything else is done ... im freaking out now lol


----------



## fmikael

RC51 said:


> Wow thats a very long time !! weve applied for a temporary resident visa which is supposed to take 6-9 months but its taking much longer than we were told .... We'r also waiting for the security check as everything else is done ... im freaking out now lol


Hey RC51.
I am from lebanon, I live in Dubai, I applied for my temporary in Feb 2012, we are still in police clearance stage, and my CO Informed me that now it might be taking more than 12 month.


----------



## RC51

fmikael said:


> Hey RC51.
> I am from lebanon, I live in Dubai, I applied for my temporary in Feb 2012, we are still in police clearance stage, and my CO Informed me that now it might be taking more than 12 month.


yeh my husband was in Abu Dhabi before but now in lebanon waiting for his visa... do you know how long the security check takes? 
Wishing u all the best x


----------



## krissaid

RC51 said:


> Wow thats a very long time !! weve applied for a temporary resident visa which is supposed to take 6-9 months but its taking much longer than we were told .... We'r also waiting for the security check as everything else is done ... im freaking out now lol


I am freaking out too. Very worried, and hard to focus on anything else. Our life is in limbo for such a long time! But we need to believe that this process is fair and that it will result in a positive response. So we need just to hang in there.


----------



## fmikael

RC51 said:


> yeh my husband was in Abu Dhabi before but now in lebanon waiting for his visa... do you know how long the security check takes?
> Wishing u all the best x


Hey

I do live in abu dhabi too, and still in AD, my security checks are still in process, on the 26 of Feb 2013 i will be celebrating one year of sending the file ( we named the file Wilson), and no news.

I was informed by my CO that once security checks are done,( once 6 to 9 month, and now after that period the CO said it might take 9 to 12 and sometimes more) it take a couple of days to make a decision on whether geniun or not.

Its frustrating being in this situation, lucky for us I work for Etihad so i travel and see him quite often, but it depressive when we leave each other.

How long have u been waiting?
Are u in contact with ur CO


----------



## Gerrywins

I am also almost in your boat. This process is not fair at all by the way. I dont care whether we come from high risk countries. There is nothing to justify keeping people apart for all this time. They could atleast give us bridging visas just so we could be together and let us know that we might be waiting a while. Giving us empty promises of 12 months then actually taking close to 24 months to process our applications after they have already spent all those thousands of dollars, euros etc that we paid is just nuts. If ASIO DIAC etc were a naughty child, i would spank them accordingly......This is ridiculous


----------



## fmikael

Gerrywins said:


> GERRYWIMS
> 
> Where did you apply, and how long has it been?
> 24 month is a long time, if we have to wait for all that time, we will have to sort something out :S


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi abc
No they have not told us yet who the new CO is, we will give them until next week for them to email us before emailing them. Have you recieved an email from her yet?

Bit disappointed as we had been hoping that we would have a decision this month. So depending on what RW did or did *not* do we could be waiting another 30 to 60 days aahhh.


----------



## RC51

fmikael said:


> Hey
> 
> I do live in abu dhabi too, and still in AD, my security checks are still in process, on the 26 of Feb 2013 i will be celebrating one year of sending the file ( we named the file Wilson), and no news.
> 
> I was informed by my CO that once security checks are done,( once 6 to 9 month, and now after that period the CO said it might take 9 to 12 and sometimes more) it take a couple of days to make a decision on whether geniun or not.
> 
> Its frustrating being in this situation, lucky for us I work for Etihad so i travel and see him quite often, but it depressive when we leave each other.
> 
> We've been waiting almost 13 months now .. the CO is the interviewer right ? lol... our security check was sent to australia in mid october and everything else is done so i donno how long that would take ... ive been going back and forth to lebanon and its heart-breaking being apart.. fingers crossed we all get a response reall soooon


----------



## fmikael

Mid october (2011)??
I know what you mean, I am now in Australia for a month, I am hoping that i hear something on the 12 month period.


----------



## Gerrywins

No no no, i havent waited for 24 months, I am in my 12th month now. However there are people who have been waiting 16,17 and 18 months. Check out the "Beyond 12 month wait? topic on the forum.

I applied in Berlin.....slowest snail ever



fmikael said:


> Gerrywins said:
> 
> 
> 
> GERRYWIMS
> 
> Where did you apply, and how long has it been?
> 24 month is a long time, if we have to wait for all that time, we will have to sort something out :S
Click to expand...


----------



## RC51

nahh mid october 2012


----------



## abc

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi abc
> No they have not told us yet who the new CO is, we will give them until next week for them to email us before emailing them. Have you recieved an email from her yet?
> 
> Bit disappointed as we had been hoping that we would have a decision this month. So depending on what RW did or did not do we could be waiting another 30 to 60 days aahhh.


I received email yesterday morning saying they will contact me immediately if they have further documents or the decision has been made with regard to my case.Im really stress now ahhh


----------



## abc

Visa granted today yipiii.


----------



## Gerrywins

abc said:


> Visa granted today yipiii.


Oh you are so lucky, you must be over the moon.


----------



## abc

Gerrywins said:


> Oh you are so lucky, you must be over the moon.


Lol after 5 months waiting,,I don't expect it coz my former co resign.I have new co so I think it takes longer but happy she granted after one week come over in my homeland


----------



## abc

Gerrywins said:


> Oh you are so lucky, you must be over the moon.


Lol..After a week come over to my homeland


----------



## Aristo2123

abc said:


> Visa granted today yipiii.


Congrats ABC - thats great news! Hopefully the wait for us won't be that long...

Did you submit many photographs with your application?


----------



## abc

Aristo2123 said:


> Congrats ABC - thats great news! Hopefully the wait for us won't be that long...
> 
> Did you submit many photographs with your application?


Thank you.Ive submitted 40 pictures with a caption on it


----------



## Prometheus77

abc said:


> http://www.australiaforum.com/tools/timelines/australia-timelines.html
> 
> Visa granted today yipiii.


Congrats abc! I have applied on the same date in Belgrade, I hope to hear something soon


----------



## abc

Prometheus77 said:


> Congrats abc! I have applied on the same date in Belgrade, I hope to hear something soon


Thank you Prometheus77


----------



## CollegeGirl

abc said:


> Visa granted today yipiii.


Congrats!!!


----------



## nadam

Well, it's not yet the partner visa, but my partner's _tourist_ visa application was approved this afternoon! 

Meaning she will be travelling with me when I have to return to Oz in around 10 days time.

I can't explain the stress lifted off my (or our) shoulders. The thought of separation and all the 'little' problems that come with it were torturous to say the least.

Sorry for posting it in this thread, but I thought it would get more attention here, particularly to those who have applied, or are considering applying, for a tourist visa while their partner application is processing.

Fingers crossed -- in the meantime -- that the partner one comes through sooner rather than later!


----------



## kangaro

Good to hear dat, when and which embassy u apply and how long it take to approve a tourist visa? Thanks!


----------



## bradsterusa

nadam said:


> Well, it's not yet the partner visa, but my partner's _tourist_ visa application was approved this afternoon!
> 
> Meaning she will be travelling with me when I have to return to Oz in around 10 days time.
> 
> I can't explain the stress lifted off my (or our) shoulders. The thought of separation and all the 'little' problems that come with it were torturous to say the least.
> 
> Sorry for posting it in this thread, but I thought it would get more attention here, particularly to those who have applied, or are considering applying, for a tourist visa while their partner application is processing.
> 
> Fingers crossed -- in the meantime -- that the partner one comes through sooner rather than later!


Yayyy its a start, and you are right, the separation is the worst!!


----------



## nadam

Hi kangaro,

We applied at the Vienna embassy, and it was lodged on January 24. So it took just seven days. 

Funnily enough, we called up this morning and asked about the tourist visa, and the case officer basically said ".. rah rah rah .. it's been just one week. It can take up to one month if you read your receipt letter."

But, alas ... this has happened! If anyone in a similar situation has any queries about what we included in our tourist visa application or such, feel free to ask.


----------



## kangaro

That is great new, separation is the hardest thing we can't accept easily, if u don't mind what was u included with u'r tourist application? Like if no working or tie evidence to return? What will be?


----------



## kangaro

I'm happy for u and I really appreciate u'r fast respond, I wish my Co reply me like this lol


----------



## Harbinger

bradsterusa said:


> Yayyy its a start, and you are right, the separation is the worst!!


We are still waiting to hear about our visa also been almost 6 months. Took a leaf from kttykats book and got an ETA so wife is coming out to Aus mid Feb its been soooooo long apart.


----------



## bradsterusa

Harbinger said:


> We are still waiting to hear about our visa also been almost 6 months. Took a leaf from kttykats book and got an ETA so wife is coming out to Aus mid Feb its been soooooo long apart.


Have you heard anything from Washington at all or your caseworker?


----------



## IhopeI'mapproved

Almost nothing out of D.C. for anyone the whole month of January...


----------



## sunnysmile

nadam said:


> Well, it's not yet the partner visa, but my partner's _tourist_ visa application was approved this afternoon!
> 
> Meaning she will be travelling with me when I have to return to Oz in around 10 days time.
> 
> I can't explain the stress lifted off my (or our) shoulders. The thought of separation and all the 'little' problems that come with it were torturous to say the least.
> 
> Sorry for posting it in this thread, but I thought it would get more attention here, particularly to those who have applied, or are considering applying, for a tourist visa while their partner application is processing.
> 
> Fingers crossed -- in the meantime -- that the partner one comes through sooner rather than later!


Congrats, nadam, even if it is not Partner visa but good news is good news - whatever they grant looks good after almost 8 months.


----------



## kttykat

bradsterusa said:


> Have you heard anything from Washington at all or your caseworker?


I just got off the phone to the so called help line again for the Americas. Not very helpful. I can understand Harbinger's frustration. We got the same it is too early to tell you anything, I asked what the processing times were at and got the standard 5 - 12 months, so I said well we are over three months and still have to call them because they wont tell us any contact details for our case officer, even though we know who she is. They said the CO will only contact us if they need more documents, she wouldn't even tell us this time what documents they already had!! I don't think she could be bothered looking them up on her computer! She said I could always send them an email to their general email, which I said yeah I had done when I was travelling to Australia but had never had an acknowledgement of that other than the auto reply, I had to call the unhelpful line to find out that they got it at all!!! Then as they didn't reply I had to assume that it was OK for me to travel to Australia!!! I asked again if they could ask the case officer to email us directly and was told that she would be far too busy to contact us.

Anyway she confirmed no news is good news and we left it at that 

Kttykat


----------



## bradsterusa

kttykat said:


> I just got off the phone to the so called help line again for the Americas. Not very helpful. I can understand Harbinger's frustration. We got the same it is too early to tell you anything, I asked what the processing times were at and got the standard 5 - 12 months, so I said well we are over three months and still have to call them because they wont tell us any contact details for our case officer, even though we know who she is. They said the CO will only contact us if they need more documents, she wouldn't even tell us this time what documents they already had!! I don't think she could be bothered looking them up on her computer! She said I could always send them an email to their general email, which I said yeah I had done when I was travelling to Australia but had never had an acknowledgement of that other than the auto reply, I had to call the unhelpful line to find out that they got it at all!!! Then as they didn't reply I had to assume that it was OK for me to travel to Australia!!! I asked again if they could ask the case officer to email us directly and was told that she would be far too busy to contact us.
> 
> Anyway she confirmed no news is good news and we left it at that
> 
> Kttykat


That's pretty much what my caseworker said to me, except he was actually nice enough to actually say it to me LOL


----------



## kttykat

bradsterusa said:


> That's pretty much what my caseworker said to me, except he was actually nice enough to actually say it to me LOL


Yeah, you were lucky that you got a case officer who would send an email.

Kttykat


----------



## nadam

kangaro said:


> That is great new, separation is the hardest thing we can't accept easily, if u don't mind what was u included with u'r tourist application? Like if no working or tie evidence to return? What will be?


Hi kangaro,

You're right - we didn't have much evidence when it came to proving my partner had incentive(s) to return.

I guess, given the fact we applied for a Prosp. Marriage Visa more than seven-and-a-half months ago, it was quite obvious why we were applying for the Tourist Visa - to avoid separation, and all the unnecessary headaches that would come with it.

We were very up-front and basically said, 'We know this application is lacking in hard evidence of incentive(s) to return, but we hope it is considered satisfactory that we acknowledge an overstay on this Tourist Visa would severely harm our plans to eventually settle in Australia together.'

Also, we were lacking a bit in the finances department. I've been over here in Bosnia for the last 12 months and haven't been working or anything like that - nor has my partner. Thankfully, my father was/is willing to help out, and wrote a short but sweet statutory declaration + some tax records, council rates letters, etc etc.

All in all, everything worked out. Now just wait for the Prosp. Marriage visa to come through one day .

sunnysmile - Hvala, mate. Hopefully we are both very close to a partner visa grant. Might bump into you on a Melbourne street someday in the coming months! Sretno.


----------



## abc

CollegeGirl said:


> Congrats!!!


Thanks )))


----------



## philipg

abc said:


> Visa granted today yipiii.


That's great!
I'm happy for you. What a wonderful feeling.

It's such a relief and now you can at last, begin to make plans.

All the best.


----------



## sunnysmile

nadam said:


> sunnysmile - Hvala, mate. Hopefully we are both very close to a partner visa grant. Might bump into you on a Melbourne street someday in the coming months! Sretno.


Thank you, nadam. I have a feeling we will drink something cool and fresh in some nice Melbourne cafe, soon.


----------



## abc

philipg said:


> That's great!
> I'm happy for you. What a wonderful feeling.
> 
> It's such a relief and now you can at last, begin to make plans.
> 
> All the best.


Thank you .Yeah stress free now Lol.


----------



## Harbinger

kttykat said:


> I just got off the phone to the so called help line again for the Americas. Not very helpful. I can understand Harbinger's frustration. We got the same it is too early to tell you anything, I asked what the processing times were at and got the standard 5 - 12 months, so I said well we are over three months and still have to call them because they wont tell us any contact details for our case officer, even though we know who she is. They said the CO will only contact us if they need more documents, she wouldn't even tell us this time what documents they already had!! I don't think she could be bothered looking them up on her computer! She said I could always send them an email to their general email, which I said yeah I had done when I was travelling to Australia but had never had an acknowledgement of that other than the auto reply, I had to call the unhelpful line to find out that they got it at all!!! Then as they didn't reply I had to assume that it was OK for me to travel to Australia!!! I asked again if they could ask the case officer to email us directly and was told that she would be far too busy to contact us.
> 
> Anyway she confirmed no news is good news and we left it at that
> 
> Kttykat


Bradster. No havent heard anything for all we know it could be Kym Beazleys pet bloody dog as our case officer. Well Kttykat im calling them next week once it comes around to the 6 month mark if we heard nothing as not last time but the time before i spoke to a guy at the help (coughs) centre and he said current processing times were 5-6 months .so fingers.toes and eyes crossed that we are only dys from being approved.


----------



## richh1833

10 months, applied at DC. High risk still no word at all!


----------



## mcru

Date of application: Dec 2011
Nationality: Russian
Visa type: 309
Offshore/onshore: offshore
Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
Date CO assigned: Jan 2012
Date visa granted: ?


----------



## IhopeI'mapproved

mcru said:


> Date of application: Dec 2011
> Nationality: Russian
> Visa type: 309
> Offshore/onshore: offshore
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> Date CO assigned: Feb 2012
> Date visa granted: ?


I thought my wait felt long


----------



## kttykat

IhopeI'mapproved said:


> I thought my wait felt long


I can see you tried to put your timeline into your signature but it didn't work.

After you update your time line scroll down to the bottom and look for the BBCODE URL
You needed the BBCODE to use in our forum and most other most forums as your signature URL copied into your signature.

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...g-your-signature-plus-other-useful-links.html

Revised instructions and put simple steps there now.

Kttykat


----------



## IhopeI'mapproved

Thanks! I don't know what was wrong with me...


----------



## philipg

IhopeI'mapproved said:


> Thanks! I don't know what was wrong with me...


I'd say there's nothing wrong with you.
Your signature/timeline is looking great!


----------



## IhopeI'mapproved

philipg said:


> I'd say there's nothing wrong with you.
> Your signature/timeline is looking great!


Thanks, but I did fix it after she pointed it out


----------



## jag1199

*309/100*

hello mates, 
Am jag. i have applied 309/100 spouse visa
Dol-->23-12-2011 chennai vfs
police verification-->submitted
co assigned-->14th june 2012
medicals finished-->8th july 2012
add documents submitted-->27th june 2012
New PCC requested & sent---> 23rd jan 2013.(the pcc i submitted with the lodgement was expired since it has only 1 year validity)
Delivered to AHc---> 25th jan 2013 at 10am.
Recieved by CO---> 29th jan 2013.
Sent to FInal Decision---> 01 Feb 2013.

Still waiting for my visa mate..


----------



## someuser

jag1199 said:


> hello mates,
> Am jag. i have applied 309/100 spouse visa
> Dol-->23-12-2011 chennai vfs
> police verification-->submitted
> co assigned-->14th june 2012
> medicals finished-->8th july 2012
> add documents submitted-->27th june 2012
> New PCC requested & sent---> 23rd jan 2013.(the pcc i submitted with the lodgement was expired since it has only 1 year validity)
> Delivered to AHc---> 25th jan 2013 at 10am.
> Recieved by CO---> 29th jan 2013.
> Sent to FInal Decision---> 01 Feb 2013.
> 
> Still waiting for my visa mate..


G'day mate! Looks like a bit of a wait for you too. These long waits seem to be more and more frequent. What are DIAC doing? It's not fair to wait more than 12 months to make a decision on whether we get a visa or not. Imagine how we would feel if we waited 2 years to see our loved ones only to be denied the visa. Then what? Years of appeals?

End rant.


----------



## Adventuress

someuser said:


> G'day mate! Looks like a bit of a wait for you too. These long waits seem to be more and more frequent. What are DIAC doing? It's not fair to wait more than 12 months to make a decision on whether we get a visa or not. Imagine how we would feel if we waited 2 years to see our loved ones only to be denied the visa. Then what? Years of appeals?


Unfortunately, yes, there has been more than one couple here on the forum in recent years who have faced this. Something needs to be done to hold this department accountable.

If you're interested, take a look at this thread:

Report: NSW Onshore Partner Application Processing Time Est: 15 months

It needs a resurrection and plenty of further discussion.


----------



## Prometheus77

Come on guys,share with us some good news from Belgrade


----------



## andyjjjj

Hi all 6month mark passed and no decision made yet CO said it will be another month anyone else get little or no contact from co ?


----------



## KrystHell

andyjjjj said:


> Hi all 6month mark passed and no decision made yet CO said it will be another month anyone else get little or no contact from co ?


Unfortunately it seems to be the way.

They only get in touch if they require further info or if they have reached a decision.

No news is generally good news


----------



## andyjjjj

KrystHell said:


> Unfortunately it seems to be the way.
> 
> They only get in touch if they require further info or if they have reached a decision.
> 
> No news is generally good news


Ya I hope so ..you see some people getting mails with grant dates early on and some never hear from there co at all strange process ..just want to see my wife at this stage ..


----------



## someuser

andyjjjj said:


> Hi all 6month mark passed and no decision made yet CO said it will be another month anyone else get little or no contact from co ?


15 months wait here and if I never contacted my CO she would have contacted me a grand total of 4 times. So it's completely normal.


----------



## pinaypie

CollegeGirl said:


> Ah, okay. That makes total sense. Yes, I intend to keep working until our visa is granted, too. Weddings are expensive, and we intend to have a small civil one there a few months after my arrival, and a big family one here a year later, so... $$$$$!
> 
> I know what you mean about not being sure. For me there are medical issues. I'm just SO afraid I'm going to get rejected just because of that. That would suck!


Hi College girl, i have signed in today on the site to share visa application expereince....i am applying for a 309 Partners visa and i lodged my application 31st Dec 2012...our CO were assigned 7th January 2013...i am just curious what health problems or medical issues are you afraid of...if it is hepa b u dont need to worry as long as it is not on a very high level and your liver is good and you are not on any medication...this i read on the blogs too and they have applied and granted a visa,,,just be cool with it


----------



## pinaypie

ALB said:


> Does anyone know if having kids slows your application?


this should make the process a lot quicker as there are kids to consider..like school for example? just a thot..


----------



## pinaypie

i totally agree with you..my partner and i have just sent our application 31st Dec 2012 and reading all the posts on their long wait makes me really sad...I wish the OZ immigration do something with their process as this is no longer acceptable...what we only want is a visa and not all of Australia! For Gods sake.


----------



## Gerrywins

pinaypie said:


> i totally agree with you..my partner and i have just sent our application 31st Dec 2012 and reading all the posts on their long wait makes me really sad...I wish the OZ immigration do something with their process as this is no longer acceptable...what we only want is a visa and not all of Australia! For Gods sake.


You took the words right out of my mouth.... yes we want a visa not the whole of Australia


----------



## pinaypie

xeelah said:


> Date of Application: May 30, 2012
> Acknowledgement letter received: May 30, 2012
> Visa type: Partner Visa - Temporary
> Offshore / Onshore: Onshore - Melbourne
> Medical Exam submitted : No
> Police Clearance: Yes
> 
> I've submitted my visa application in person last May 30, 2012 at their Melbourne Office. The guy gave me my acknowledgement letter right away. I did not submit my medicals since I came here in Australia under PMV and for that a medical is not required.
> 
> I did not hear anything about my visa application until today, July 10, 2012 when a post man delivered a bulky envelop in my doorstep. At first, I thought that Immigration might have returned my documents, but SURPRISE SURPRISE!! there was a grant letter attached together with my submitted documents.
> 
> So happy! Never thought that it would only be 5 weeks and 2 days. Set another record! My PMV was approved in exactly 11 weeks after lodgement. But this one beats it.
> 
> I hope you guys would soon have your approvals..


hi, please pardon my stupidity..but what do u mean by PMV visa? And why is there no need for medicals? Thanks


----------



## KrystHell

pinaypie said:


> hi, please pardon my stupidity..but what do u mean by PMV visa? And why is there no need for medicals? Thanks


I believe PMV is prospective marriage visa... And yes you do need medicals for this one too.


----------



## pinaypie

Hi Xeelah,

I am applying for Subclass 309 visa and it was lodged 31st Dec 2012..i ma just curious why is that no medical s is required? thanks


----------



## pinaypie

KrystHell said:


> I believe PMV is prospective marriage visa... And yes you do need medicals for this one too.


Thanks for that quick response...yep i now understand..thanks again


----------



## someuser

pinaypie said:


> Hi Xeelah,
> 
> I am applying for Subclass 309 visa and it was lodged 31st Dec 2012..i ma just curious why is that no medical s is required? thanks


Medicals will be required. They will ask you to do them wen it's time


----------



## pinaypie

Is there anyone on this thread that has submitted an application for subclass 309/100 in 
Australian Immig in Dubai and for how long you guys have been waiting...please share your experience...thanks


----------



## pinaypie

someuser said:


> Medicals will be required. They will ask you to do them wen it's time


but her visa is granted with no medical it is said..am confused..unless she is preggy but there is no mention she's pregnant..she says it is not required as she is applying for PMV visa and no medicals required??!


----------



## KrystHell

pinaypie said:


> but her visa is granted with no medical it is said..am confused..unless she is preggy but there is no mention she's pregnant..she says it is not required as she is applying for PMV visa and no medicals required??!


I think she's being mistaken.

The medicals are required for all visa applications as far as i'm aware.

I had to get mine done for the PMV so not sure what she's talking about.


----------



## omv2

*cant provide Parents and siblings details*

gd day to everyone. 
Hope you can give me Ideas on my issue about my Aussie fiancee cannot provide his parents details and siblings. Will it cause rejection of visa. Pls help. Thank u all.


----------



## pinaypie

omv2 said:


> gd day to everyone.
> Hope you can give me Ideas on my issue about my Aussie fiancee cannot provide his parents details and siblings. Will it cause rejection of visa. Pls help. Thank u all.


Hmmmm...i wonder why is that? This info is a requirement for the visa to get processed...this will show his parents details..brothers and sisters info and ex-wives if he is married before...am sorry dear, bu ti think u have to let him know how important this info is...


----------



## pinaypie

omv2 said:


> gd day to everyone.
> Hope you can give me Ideas on my issue about my Aussie fiancee cannot provide his parents details and siblings. Will it cause rejection of visa. Pls help. Thank u all.


since u are from the Phils, can u please let me know when did u apply for the visa and which visa? I understand and from what i have been reading on previous thread..off shore application done in the Phils is being granted quite faster than any other OZ immgration offices...if this is true..ill be very upset..bec i am from the Phils but working in Dubai...


----------



## Romulus

omv2 said:


> gd day to everyone.
> Hope you can give me Ideas on my issue about my Aussie fiancee cannot provide his parents details and siblings. Will it cause rejection of visa. Pls help. Thank u all.


Is this even required?

I can't see where I needed to complete this information as the sponsor on Form 40SP?


----------



## pinaypie

Romulus said:


> Is this even required?
> 
> I can't see where I needed to complete this information as the sponsor on Form 40SP?


yep this info are included in the form..my fiance has this info filled in very cautiously and he take time to really check if the birth dates of all his siblings are correct before putting them all..also the name and date of his marriage and divorce to his first wife and this also includes the name of his two daughters fr previous marriage.


----------



## omv2

Hi,
You can find on Part F of form 47SP. My fiancee left his home when he was 8yrs old and since then, he had no contact with his family. Wondering if its possible not to provide his family details. Or any other way?


----------



## omv2

Thanks pinaypie. Will ask my fiancee to find out his family details.
Gd luck


----------



## Romulus

omv2 said:


> Hi,
> You can find on Part F of form 47SP. My fiancee left his home when he was 8yrs old and since then, he had no contact with his family. Wondering if its possible not to provide his family details. Or any other way?


I'm referring specifically to the question on Form 40SP, Part E - Details of dependent visa applicants, 34.

It asks for all your Fiance(e) or partners dependent family members. Now, I am not sponsoring her entire family, only my girlfriend/fiancee. What is defined dependent? Mother, father, sibblings? As neither of us are supporting our family members financially what is the relevence of this question?


----------



## Aussieboy07

*form 40sp*



Romulus said:


> I'm referring specifically to the question on Form 40SP, Part E - Details of dependent visa applicants, 34.
> 
> It asks for all your Fiance(e) or partners dependent family members. Now, I am not sponsoring her entire family, only my girlfriend/fiancee. What is defined dependent? Mother, father, sibblings? As neither of us are supporting our family members financially what is the relevence of this question?


The question is relating to all of her "dependents" (children usually) that you are sponsoring if she is coming alone then you will have a lot of blanks on the form. Sometimes she may have dependents but you are not sponsoring them. This is so they know who she is bringing to australia, and who you will be financially responsible for while they are in australia. So this section does *not* relate to you


----------



## Romulus

Thanks aussieboy, I thought as much.


----------



## Aussieboy07

no probs pleased to help


----------



## aparker

Thanks for the responses. Shortly after I posted this I was able to figure out the right local/state website (Washington State Patrol) to meet the requirement.



Apheria said:


> Ya, a lot of terminology the Aussie use is hard to track in the US or else where, I remember walking into a lawyers office to have them notarize a statutory declaration and they just looked at me like I was making up legal forms! Ya police checks from the county seat that you live in (USA) and any other state since you've turned 18 you've resided in, as well as the FBI and be prepared to wait for the FBI one its a at least 6-8 weeks. And a AFP (Australian federal police check if you or your partner have lived in Australia before and have children under 18)


----------



## philipg

Romulus said:


> I'm referring specifically to the question on Form 40SP, Part E - Details of dependent visa applicants, 34.
> 
> It asks for all your Fiance(e) or partners dependent family members. Now, I am not sponsoring her entire family, only my girlfriend/fiancee. What is defined dependent? Mother, father, sibblings? As neither of us are supporting our family members financially what is the relevence of this question?


DIAC can also see who your family members are.
If there are children or siblings from previous relationships, they will be of interest to DIAC's security measures


----------



## Lost In Translation

Application Date: June, 2012
Application Sent to: Washington DC
Application Type: Partner, Temporary
Medical and Criminal Background Check: December, 2012
Visa Grant: Feb, 2013

It has been a brutal and agonizing process. Now that we finally have our approval its surreal. All the stress, sadness, and anxiety from spending weeks sometimes months apart is finally over. And although I have never posted on this site before I have recently been looking at it constantly just to see what other people's time lines are like. Mine was almost at the 8 month mark and my patience was wearing thin. This forum however, was amazing. It is nice to know that all the feelings that thoughts that I was having were normal. Thank you all.


----------



## Rose2605

Just wanted to add a tip that we found very useful. Call or email your closest immigration office and ask how they want to receive your application (with or without paper clips, with or without a binding, etc). They can provide more information than is available online and can give you a lot of confidence in your application. Good luck!


----------



## philipg

pinaypie said:


> Thanks for that quick response...yep i now understand..thanks again


Yes, you definitely need medicals.
And you don't have to wait to submit with the application.

Your doctor may submit your medicals to your DIAC local office, on your behalf.
Forms 26 and 160 are generally required, depending on the country your partner is emigrating from.
When your medicals are complete, email DIAC and let them know to expect a delivery, with a tracking or consignment number, if you have one.

When you submit your application, your previously submitted medicals are matched (by passport number I assume) to your application.


----------



## Aussieboy07

*i see a risk here*



philipg said:


> Yes, you definitely need medicals.
> And you don't have to wait to submit with the application.
> 
> Your doctor may submit your medicals to your DIAC local office, on your behalf.
> Forms 26 and 160 are generally required, depending on the country your partner is emigrating from.
> When your medicals are complete, email DIAC and let them know to expect a delivery, with a tracking or consignment number, if you have one.
> 
> When you submit your application, your previously submitted medicals are matched (by passport number I assume) to your application.


Given that waiting times are so long i would think there is a risk of the medicals expiring before the case officer requires them. I believe it is better to wait for your application to be lodged and the request for the medical to be done by the embassy who also provide a list of embassy approved doctors in your local area. Would be keen to see other people's opinions from different countries to Philippines. (where they are particularly looking for TB and blood borne diseases


----------



## philipg

Aussieboy07 said:


> Given that waiting times are so long i would think there is a risk of the medicals expiring before the case officer requires them.


You make a good point.
However, if you submit the medicals not long before the application is submitted or with the application, you can indicate to DIAC that you have a "decision ready" application.
ie. you submit everything you estimate that DIAC will require.
If you submit your medicals when requested, there's a delay.
If DIAC asks for a Form 80, there's another delay.

I recommend if possible, that you submit everything.


----------



## sunnysmile

Lost In Translation said:


> Application Date: June, 2012
> Application Sent to: Washington DC
> Application Type: Partner, Temporary
> Medical and Criminal Background Check: December, 2012
> Visa Grant: Feb, 2013
> 
> It has been a brutal and agonizing process. Now that we finally have our approval its surreal. All the stress, sadness, and anxiety from spending weeks sometimes months apart is finally over. And although I have never posted on this site before I have recently been looking at it constantly just to see what other people's time lines are like. Mine was almost at the 8 month mark and my patience was wearing thin. This forum however, was amazing. It is nice to know that all the feelings that thoughts that I was having were normal. Thank you all.


Congratulations. I am almost at the 8 months mark - I know how you felt.


----------



## philipg

Lost In Translation said:


> This forum however, was amazing. It is nice to know that all the feelings that thoughts that I was having were normal. Thank you all.


Congratulations! I'll bet you feel you can get on with life now?

And now that you're the expert, your contributions to this site will be helpful to others. 

All the best.


----------



## abc

Lost In Translation said:


> Application Date: June, 2012
> Application Sent to: Washington DC
> Application Type: Partner, Temporary
> Medical and Criminal Background Check: December, 2012
> Visa Grant: Feb, 2013
> 
> It has been a brutal and agonizing process. Now that we finally have our approval its surreal. All the stress, sadness, and anxiety from spending weeks sometimes months apart is finally over. And although I have never posted on this site before I have recently been looking at it constantly just to see what other people's time lines are like. Mine was almost at the 8 month mark and my patience was wearing thin. This forum however, was amazing. It is nice to know that all the feelings that thoughts that I was having were normal. Thank you all.


Congratz ))


----------



## someuser

philipg said:


> You make a good point.
> However, if you submit the medicals not long before the application is submitted or with the application, you can indicate to DIAC that you have a "decision ready" application.
> ie. you submit everything you estimate that DIAC will require.
> If you submit your medicals when requested, there's a delay.
> If DIAC asks for a Form 80, there's another delay.
> 
> I recommend if possible, that you submit everything.


Our medicals would have expired if we had a choice to submit before the embassy asks for them. Even then, we are still looking at only 5 months left and they will expire. Our second police clearance is about to expire too at the beginning of March. Long waits in being granted mean more requests for procedural things as well as more expenses etc. The system is really broken if you are forced to do police checks and medical tests twice or more.


----------



## bradsterusa

Congradulations !!!


----------



## Gerrywins

someuser said:


> Our medicals would have expired if we had a choice to submit before the embassy asks for them. Even then, we are still looking at only 5 months left and they will expire. Our second police clearance is about to expire too at the beginning of March. Long waits in being granted mean more requests for procedural things as well as more expenses etc. The system is really broken if you are forced to do police checks and medical tests twice or more.


My police checks and medical tests have just expired. I have already started the process of getting a second set of police checks from kenya and from Germany. Good thing that the german one takes 2 days while the kenyan one takes 2 weeks plus another week to post by dhl and -120 euros for dhl. It's really is expensive. The inefficiency of the system costs us an arm and a leg. Very broken system if you ask me.


----------



## bradsterusa

Gerrywins said:


> My police checks and medical tests have just expired. I have already started the process of getting a second set of police checks from kenya and from Germany. Good thing that the german one takes 2 days while the kenyan one takes 2 weeks plus another week to post by dhl and -120 euros for dhl. It's really is expensive. The inefficiency of the system costs us an arm and a leg. Very broken system if you ask me.


Sorry to hear that Gerrywins, that is very disappointing, and your right, the whole system is bonkers!


----------



## Gerrywins

bradsterusa said:


> Sorry to hear that Gerrywins, that is very disappointing, and your right, the whole system is bonkers!


Yes, the system sucks. My case officer hasnt asked for the new medicals and police checks yet, but I figure it is just a matter of time, so I would rather start looking for new police checks so that by the time she asks I have them handy. For the medicals I will just wait till she asks.


----------



## bradsterusa

Gerrywins said:


> Yes, the system sucks. My case officer hasnt asked for the new medicals and police checks yet, but I figure it is just a matter of time, so I would rather start looking for new police checks so that by the time she asks I have them handy. For the medicals I will just wait till she asks.


Asking for ANY information about your case seems to be a taboo now a days with the DIAC lol


----------



## Lost In Translation

*Re: medical*

Thank u all for ur well wishes.
I just wanted to say that front loading ur app with the medicals and police checks is kind of a catch 22. 
On one hand if u front load it u might get approved faster. And they will need to only contact u once ur visa is approved or if they need more info from you.
On the other hand if u dont front load it, it might be slower. They will contact when u have satisfied the genuine relationship and they will request med and police check. This way u have some sort of contact with co and therefore gague of how ur app is going. Plus less chance of med and police check expiring. Jus in case there is some hold up.
To each their own tho. This is ONLY my insight. Hopefully it will help someone.


----------



## kttykat

Lost In Translation said:


> Application Date: June, 2012
> Application Sent to: Washington DC
> Application Type: Partner, Temporary
> Medical and Criminal Background Check: December, 2012
> Visa Grant: Feb, 2013
> 
> It has been a brutal and agonizing process. Now that we finally have our approval its surreal. All the stress, sadness, and anxiety from spending weeks sometimes months apart is finally over. And although I have never posted on this site before I have recently been looking at it constantly just to see what other people's time lines are like. Mine was almost at the 8 month mark and my patience was wearing thin. This forum however, was amazing. It is nice to know that all the feelings that thoughts that I was having were normal. Thank you all.


Welcome to the forum and thanks for the update on your application. It is nice to hear that something is coming out of DC, it gives us some indication as to where they are up to in the processing.

Oh and congratulations on your visa 

Kttykat


----------



## kttykat

IMHO, if you are applying from a low risk country like the USA, I would recommend front loading your police checks and medicals as the process is usually under 12 months and having a decision ready application can speed up the process. If you are applying from Kenya etc then don't bother IMHO, as the process will more than likely be over the 12 month mark. That is just my opinion based on what I have read.
You can see from my timeline that I front loaded the police checks but not the medicals but I did have my medical in before I was assigned a case officer and told them that now my medical was in that our application should be considered decision ready, not that at this point that it seems to have helped at all as we are still waiting on the 309.

Kttykat


----------



## pinaypie

Lost In Translation said:


> Application Date: June, 2012
> Application Sent to: Washington DC
> Application Type: Partner, Temporary
> Medical and Criminal Background Check: December, 2012
> Visa Grant: Feb, 2013
> 
> It has been a brutal and agonizing process. Now that we finally have our approval its surreal. All the stress, sadness, and anxiety from spending weeks sometimes months apart is finally over. And although I have never posted on this site before I have recently been looking at it constantly just to see what other people's time lines are like. Mine was almost at the 8 month mark and my patience was wearing thin. This forum however, was amazing. It is nice to know that all the feelings that thoughts that I was having were normal. Thank you all.


happy for you ...Good luck and please pray for us all still waiting...


----------



## Rina

Quite simply, if I dont hear from or get the visa soon....Im going to SCREAM!


----------



## bradsterusa

Rina said:


> Quite simply, if I dont hear from or get the visa soon....Im going to SCREAM!


I scream daily ... So does my wife...its part of tbe whole immigration experience!!

This is NOT Immigration advise, just personal comments


----------



## Rina

Yayy we got the Visa.............when we were dead!!
Gotta have a bit of humor


----------



## sunnysmile

I screamed and screamed and lost my voice completely so I use sign language now.


----------



## bradsterusa

Rina said:


> Yayy we got the Visa.............
> My picture didnt work did it?
> http://http://www.theamazingpics.com/2013/02/6000-year-old-kiss-found-in-hasanlu-iran/


Lmfao Rina .... That made my day!

This is NOT Immigration advise, just personal comments


----------



## Aussieboy07

*agree totally*



bradsterusa said:


> I scream daily ... So does my wife...its part of tbe whole immigration experience!!
> 
> This is NOT Immigration advise, just personal comments


The sad thing is they did not have it written in any of the 100's of forms they make you filll out. Maybe we should have a scream in and gather all those awaiting visas and sit outside the embassy and scream and screeeeaaaaaamm aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh)


----------



## Rina

Aussieboy07 said:


> The sad thing is they did not have it written in any of the 100's of forms they make you filll out. Maybe we should have a scream in and gather all those awaiting visas and sit outside the embassy and scream and screeeeaaaaaamm aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh)


Lets do it!!


----------



## bashishot

Hi everyone,

Our partner visa application was received at the embassy on January 28th and I received an email this morning notifying me they have my application. There was a CO name in the email but I haven't heard from him yet! I am still waiting to receive my FBI police report, so hopefully it arrives quickly!

I look forward to us all hopefully getting visas granted soon!


----------



## IhopeI'mapproved

Maybe they'll be funny and approve some visas on Valentines Day... Don't know what else they're up to in Washington DC, doesn't seem like much.


----------



## bradsterusa

IhopeI'mapproved said:


> Maybe they'll be funny and approve some visas on Valentines Day... Don't know what else they're up to in Washington DC, doesn't seem like much.


I think they are on christmas break still

This is NOT Immigration advise, just personal comments


----------



## bashishot

bradsterusa said:


> I think they are on christmas break still
> 
> This is NOT Immigration advise, just personal comments


That does NOT sound promising!!


----------



## sunnysmile

bradsterusa said:


> I think they are on christmas break still


I think they spent almost all the quota of visas per year and now they are buying some time till 1st of July. Just look at this poor thread about timelines. When I registered in 2011. people reported their visa granting daily - this was the most alive thread on the forum. Look at us now.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Not all visas have quotas. I think the problem is that when they changed the requirements for work visas, there was a huge influx, both in work visas (to beat the change in requirements) and in partner visas (for people who could no longer qualify for work visas and needed another way into the country). DIAC underestimated the extent of the influx of applications they were going to receive, and did not hire enough additional case officers to process the applications. Therefore, everything is moving at a snail's pace for most applicants, and will be for quite a while, at least until the backlog is cleared.


----------



## KrystHell

I thought i'd let you guys know one of my French friends has had her partner visa approved yesterday. She originally applied last April if I remember well.

She applied in Madrid and her CO told her in December she would get her visa early in the new year. 

Hope some good news will come up on here soon too


----------



## sunnysmile

CollegeGirl said:


> Not all visas have quotas.


That is what is written on their website. I don't believe it. If they are clearing their backlogs do we see influx of granted visas for people who waited very long? No. If they intend to clear their backlogs they will not clear them with extending of processing times - that will only make new backlogs.

P.S.Sorry for off topic. I will not contribute in "offtopicing" here any more , promise.


----------



## CollegeGirl

sunnysmile said:


> That is what is written on their website. I don't believe it. If they are clearing their backlogs do we see influx of granted visas for people who waited very long? No. If they intend to clear their backlogs they will not clear them with extending of processing times - that will only make new backlogs.


My fiance just got his 186 approved a couple weeks ago... so I know firsthand there are SOME visas going through.  I know it's frustrating, and I agree that it's going to take them forever to clear backlogs at this rate, but it will EVENTUALLY happen. Probably not in time to help any of us, and probably just in time for them to implement some other new change that will start an influx of applications again... but I do think it will happen.


----------



## Aussieboy07

*xmas break*



bradsterusa said:


> I think they are on christmas break still
> 
> This is NOT Immigration advise, just personal comments


Hey Brad
Is that the xmas break from dec 2012 to nov 2013? Well i guess this comment just earnt me another months waiting haha Karma is a [email protected]#$


----------



## bashishot

It may be possible there was a huge influx of applications at the end of 2012 because the cost went up nearly $700 right? We applied in January so yay for paying almost 3k!


----------



## Aussieboy07

The cost stayed about the same for about 9 years, with just minimal increase then the big increase of approx $600au last year. Personally i can not see how it is justified, i think a more fairer cost would be around the $1,000 mark so i guess you will now vote for me to bwe the immigration minister of australia haha


----------



## brs1980

*waiting*

May 2009 - married my wife in NSW registrar office - I was on 457
April 2011 - moved to Turkey after 4 years 11 months
Jan 2012 - decided to move back to Australia
October 4, 2012 - applied personally at the embassy had our interview conducted by a CO - she advised for Partner 100
October 11, 2012 - sent health checks etc
december, 2012 - granted a tourist visa - visited my wife's family for chirstmas
jan 2013 - returned to Turkey
feb 2013 - 1 year 9 months resident of Turkey, still waiting  I am guessing for April 2013
:: many people in this forum seem genuine and I am no one to judge anyone but because of those who try to fool the system the genuine apllicants seem to be waiting longer


----------



## kttykat

brs1980 said:


> May 2009 - married my wife in NSW registrar office - I was on 457
> April 2011 - moved to Turkey after 4 years 11 months
> Jan 2012 - decided to move back to Australia
> October 4, 2012 - applied personally at the embassy had our interview conducted by a CO - she advised for Partner 100
> October 11, 2012 - sent health checks etc
> december, 2012 - granted a tourist visa - visited my wife's family for chirstmas
> jan 2013 - returned to Turkey
> feb 2013 - 1 year 9 months resident of Turkey, still waiting  I am guessing for April 2013
> :: many people in this forum seem genuine and I am no one to judge anyone but because of those who try to fool the system the genuine apllicants seem to be waiting longer


I agree, the people who have scammed the system have indeed made it much harder for the rest of us.

Kttykat


----------



## pinaypie

Aussieboy07 said:


> The cost stayed about the same for about 9 years, with just minimal increase then the big increase of approx $600au last year. Personally i can not see how it is justified, i think a more fairer cost would be around the $1,000 mark so i guess you will now vote for me to bwe the immigration minister of australia haha


Very well said Aussieboy...my vote goes with u...my partner submitted our application 31st Dec 2012 while in Dubai to spend Christmas with me and my family, he then went to check with OZ immigration and he was told fees would increase another AED 2000 from AED 8225.00 by 1st Jan 2013...the processing office then told him to submit whatever documents we have in hand and just follow up the lacking ones later...that makes sense if they have done some upgrading on their services...by the look and response of the applicants i read on these forum...only frustrations and heartache is all i read...hope the year 2013 brings lots of joy and bringing in visas to each us all is what it takes...


----------



## kttykat

pinaypie said:


> Very well said Aussieboy...my vote goes with u...my partner submitted our application 31st Dec 2012 while in Dubai to spend Christmas with me and my family, he then went to check with OZ immigration and he was told fees would increase another AED 2000 from AED 8225.00 by 1st Jan 2013...the processing office then told him to submit whatever documents we have in hand and just follow up the lacking ones later...that makes sense if they have done some upgrading on their services...by the look and response of the applicants i read on these forum...only frustrations and heartache is all i read...hope the year 2013 brings lots of joy and bringing in visas to each us all is what it takes...


They didn't increase the fees to upgrade their services. They increased their fees to try and reduce the budget deficit.

Kttykat


----------



## pinaypie

Me and my partner were both in our 50s and we dont have enough time to waste to say the least..hahahahah..anyway, i do believe that if two people are meant to be together..love will find its way and God will be our Case Officer for that! I have to be positive as there days and time that both me and my partner are losing patience and losing hope...u see this is the first time we went this far,..being in a long distance relationship is always a pain and i do agree with him now that i have been through it all...it is soo expensive to fly from here and be with my partner for a few days and back again due to work...the same goes with him if he fly here to be with me and spent thousand of dollars for a few days of being together, and the separation each time is killing us both..indeed i know in the end Love will win and this OZ immigration has to give in and give us all the visa we are all dreaming of...just trying to make it feel better for us all in the same situation


----------



## Aussieboy07

*some good news*



pinaypie said:


> Very well said Aussieboy...my vote goes with u...my partner submitted our application 31st Dec 2012 while in Dubai to spend Christmas with me and my family, he then went to check with OZ immigration and he was told fees would increase another AED 2000 from AED 8225.00 by 1st Jan 2013...the processing office then told him to submit whatever documents we have in hand and just follow up the lacking ones later...that makes sense if they have done some upgrading on their services...by the look and response of the applicants i read on these forum...only frustrations and heartache is all i read...hope the year 2013 brings lots of joy and bringing in visas to each us all is what it takes...


Take heart in the fact that you are one of the lucky ones as currently the average processing time for manila is 4 to 5 months. Though there is the odd one like me who just keep waiting due to other factors out of our control. Though when i feel down i just think of the people in Kenya who are waiting up to 2 years


----------



## AJ67

Just received an e-mail from AFP (Australian Federal Police) saying they completed my national police check and that the certificate will be dispatched via the next available Australia Post service.YAY!!
I e-mailed it to them last wednesday. I´m happy to say it didn´t take the 15 days they asked for. Awesome!! 
With a bit of luck it won´t take 10 days with snail mail from Oz to Sweden because it´s going to Berlin when it arrives..lol
Anyway...happy,happy!!


----------



## pinaypie

That is life we have to endure sometime Aussie boy...I am a Filipina yes, but i am presently in Abu Dhabi UAE,..and we have submitted our application from here, i came to know through reading that it will be good if we submitted it in the Philippines, things would have been quick. Too l ate for us to realised that, we have to wait as i learned too that processing from Dubai takes a lot of waiting time. Tell me, is your gf from Phils? I am looking forward to hear good news fr anyone who made it to Oz and processing were done in UAE...


----------



## mikeant81

*Waiting 'patiently' in Dubai*

Applied on 01st November 2012 for 309 visa.... still waiting (although only 3 months). Anyone have any idea how long they are taking to process in Dubai?


----------



## Guest

It's been 6 months for us and no news yet - haven't seen any recent visa grants posted here from Washington. Hope that means a bunch of us will get good news soon!!


----------



## KrystHell

Well I'm applying tomorrow in Sydney for my Temporary Partner Visa. 

I have decided not to include the medicals as of yet. The ones from last year have probably expired at this stage anyway, and considering they're now talking about 18months wait, I guess I'm better off waiting or my CO to request them.

Other than that, it's a "decision ready" file. 

Let the waiting game begin. At least I'm home with my husband. 

Good luck to you all


----------



## Patriot_In_Oz

KrystHell said:


> Well I'm applying tomorrow in Sydney for my Temporary Partner Visa.
> 
> I have decided not to include the medicals as of yet. The ones from last year have probably expired at this stage anyway, and considering they're now talking about 18months wait, I guess I'm better off waiting or my CO to request them.
> 
> Other than that, it's a "decision ready" file.
> 
> Let the waiting game begin. At least I'm home with my husband.
> 
> Good luck to you all


Best of luck! I submitted in Sydney 6 months ago. Still haven't heard anything. There have been some others that have had quicker responses though. Hope yours gets through quickly!


----------



## KrystHell

Patriot_In_Oz said:


> Best of luck! I submitted in Sydney 6 months ago. Still haven't heard anything. There have been some others that have had quicker responses though. Hope yours gets through quickly!


Thanks a lot mate. I'm not too worried about my application. Just a bit of a pain as far as making plans goes with the time they seem to be taking to even look at one's application.

I suppose I made the right choice in no going for my medicals a second time just yet.

Like they always say, "no news is good news", however it does seem a bit unfair some people get their applications approved within weeks when you're still waiting.

Hang in there and like I said, at least we're home with our loved ones!


----------



## pinaypie

KrystHell said:


> Well I'm applying tomorrow in Sydney for my Temporary Partner Visa.
> 
> I have decided not to include the medicals as of yet. The ones from last year have probably expired at this stage anyway, and considering they're now talking about 18months wait, I guess I'm better off waiting or my CO to request them.
> 
> Other than that, it's a "decision ready" file.
> 
> Let the waiting game begin. At least I'm home with my husband.
> 
> Good luck to you all


i am not sure if i read it right that temporary visa is no longer available or given to applicants? I hope I am wrong.


----------



## kttykat

pinaypie said:


> i am not sure if i read it right that temporary visa is no longer available or given to applicants? I hope I am wrong.


They are talking about the temporary 820 partner visa and yes they are still very much available.

Kttykat


----------



## pinaypie

mikeant81 said:


> Applied on 01st November 2012 for 309 visa.... still waiting (although only 3 months). Anyone have any idea how long they are taking to process in Dubai?


Looks we are in the same place as visa processed both in UAE...do receive ur confirmation yet or hear from your CO?


----------



## mikeant81

pinaypie said:


> Looks we are in the same place as visa processed both in UAE...do receive ur confirmation yet or hear from your CO?


CO assigned on 08th November, same time as confirmation.... but nothing else.... feels so long already!


----------



## fmikael

mikeant81 said:


> CO assigned on 08th November, same time as confirmation.... but nothing else.... feels so long already!


On the 26 of Feb
It will be the 1st anniversary for submitting our File in Dubai.
Still waiting on Police clearance, such a torture.


----------



## andyjjjj

*confirmation of grant*

hey all I have just received confirmation that my visa will be granted on the 2 of march from the london office ..I am so happy I will finaly get to go and see my wife and start our future together ..I want to wish everyone on here the best and hope that your grant will come soon and thank everyone for there support and advise ..


----------



## pinaypie

fmikael said:


> On the 26 of Feb
> It will be the 1st anniversary for submitting our File in Dubai.
> Still waiting on Police clearance, such a torture.


I was told that it takes 16 to 18 months to process
Why is this happening??? this is becoming unbearable already


----------



## bashishot

andyjjjj said:


> hey all I have just received confirmation that my visa will be granted on the 2 of march from the london office ..I am so happy I will finaly get to go and see my wife and start our future together ..I want to wish everyone on here the best and hope that your grant will come soon and thank everyone for there support and advise ..


That's wonderful news!!! Congrats!  How long did it take?

We just sent ours at the end of January and now I'm worried about how long it will take after reading these forums!


----------



## andyjjjj

bashishot said:


> That's wonderful news!!! Congrats!  How long did it take?
> 
> We just sent ours at the end of January and now I'm worried about how long it will take after reading these forums!


It wil be 7 months exactly on 2nd of march .. ya nervous long wait hopefully it wil come soon for you and everybody else here


----------



## mikeant81

fmikael said:


> On the 26 of Feb
> It will be the 1st anniversary for submitting our File in Dubai.
> Still waiting on Police clearance, such a torture.


Waiting on police clearance from where? 1 year is so long... I think you can contact them to follow-up at this stage. They said 10-12 months for me.


----------



## sunnysmile

bashishot said:


> We just sent ours at the end of January and now I'm worried about how long it will take after reading these forums!


That is the biggest problem - nobody knows. It is like you called them and they put you on looong hold.


----------



## fmikael

pinaypie said:


> I was told that it takes 16 to 18 months to process
> Why is this happening??? this is becoming unbearable already


Am lebanese, I applied in Dubai on the 26 of Feb 2012.
They said it might take 9 to 12 month, when we emailed to follow up, they said it might take more, so nothing to do but keep travelling back and forward to see each other.


----------



## bashishot

sunnysmile said:


> That is the biggest problem - nobody knows. It is like you called them and they put you on looong hold.


Yeah, really! My husband and I are in the US together but are hoping it's granted by September because we have flights already (we postponed our vacation and decided to move instead) and our son needs to start kindergarten in January/February 2014!


----------



## KrystHell

So, after speaking to someone on the phone the other day telling me I could go directly to the immigration office to file my visa, I went there today to be told I needed an appointment, which was never mentioned to me over the phone... So it's been express posted and I'm hoping that it'll be alright because my current visa expires in 7 days :-/

I called Immigration again to find out more and they told me they should have it by Friday anyway. The funny thing is she asked me what I had included and I told her it was a "decision ready" file other than the medicals missing. She actually said I probably won't need to go back for my medicals again, especially if it's a decision ready file...

Immigration confuses me!

Anyone has ever been in this situation where the medicals had expired yet had never been asked to go for them again?


----------



## bashishot

KrystHell said:


> So, after speaking to someone on the phone the other day telling me I could go directly to the immigration office to file my visa, I went there today to be told I needed an appointment, which was never mentioned to me over the phone... So it's been express posted and I'm hoping that it'll be alright because my current visa expires in 7 days :-/
> 
> I called Immigration again to find out more and they told me they should have it by Friday anyway. The funny thing is she asked me what I had included and I told her it was a "decision ready" file other than the medicals missing. She actually said I probably won't need to go back for my medicals again, especially if it's a decision ready file...
> 
> Immigration confuses me!
> 
> Anyone has ever been in this situation where the medicals had expired yet had never been asked to go for them again?


Immigration IS confusing! I try not to dig and figure out the reasoning but it's hard to not know! Anyway, I hope there are no issues with yours and it's smooth sailing!


----------



## kttykat

Immigration is as clear as mud  They put most secret societies to shame with their information sharing.

Kttykat


----------



## bashishot

Hi,

I am a little bit confused about getting my medical exam. I originally had an appt scheduled for this Thursday and they emailed to change the time. My husband has suggested I wait for the CO to contact me and request the medical. I am torn between actually getting the exam and just having it sent to them now or waiting for them to ask me. Help!

Thanks!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hi bash,

You're from the US, so it's okay to frontload your meds (and probably a good idea). I'd call the provider's office and make sure they can do that, though, because the one I'm using is an eHealth provider and specifically told me they can't frontload.


----------



## bashishot

CollegeGirl said:


> Hi bash,
> 
> You're from the US, so it's okay to frontload your meds (and probably a good idea). I'd call the provider's office and make sure they can do that, though, because the one I'm using is an eHealth provider and specifically told me they can't frontload.


What does front load mean? Just put it as the first thing in the application? I sent mine in 2-3weeks ago but without the medical and police checks. I didn't realize the FBI one would take so long! The woman I spoke to at the office said they could do it electronically.


----------



## CollegeGirl

bashishot said:


> What does front load mean? Just put it as the first thing in the application? I sent mine in 2-3weeks ago but without the medical and police checks. I didn't realize the FBI one would take so long! The woman I spoke to at the office said they could do it electronically.


Sorry - front load means to send in your medicals with your application. I missed that you'd already applied, sorry -- that was my oversight.

But still, yes, as a US applicant you can absolutely do your medicals before they ask for them, and there's a chance it will help speed things up. Do you have a case number yet for your application? I think this is the information your doctor needs to send in your application - hopefully someone else will chime in on exactly what they need.


----------



## mcru

FBI police clearances are a nightmare. Apart from the fact that we submitted our application in December 2011, we requested FBI police checks and did our medical in June/July 2011. That's right, over six months to get FBI checks sent abroad - because after the first three months they said the fingerprints weren't clear enough. And they took them in the first place!! It then took another three months (and in our case, we had to take a two hour flight to Moscow just to visit the International Organisation for Migration, as the local Russian police are banned from taking fingerprints to give to the Americans). 

In a nutshell - if you are applying from a third country and want to move to Australia, it is HIGHLY recommend that you have not lived in the USA in the last 10 years. Major pain. :/


----------



## bashishot

CollegeGirl said:


> Sorry - front load means to send in your medicals with your application. I missed that you'd already applied, sorry -- that was my oversight.
> 
> But still, yes, as a US applicant you can absolutely do your medicals before they ask for them, and there's a chance it will help speed things up. Do you have a case number yet for your application? I think this is the information your doctor needs to send in your application - hopefully someone else will chime in on exactly what they need.


Ahhh ok! So I went ahead and rescheduled my appt so my medical will be done this Thursday. They told me to bring my passport, 4 passport pics, and I will bring the file reference number they emailed me just to be safe. Since our flights are in Sept (and assuming it won't take longer than 8mo!) the medical won't expire. I may as well get it out of the way!


----------



## Apheria

I did my medical a before my CO asked for them just make sure that immugration has your application (I had mine delivered via registered mail) so they can match then once they get the medicals. The office I went to in KY didnt do efile just yet so I could. However they told me if they did then I would have to have a application number or reciept number to go along with it so it could be easily paired. They have had offices getting their doctors pulled due to not following procedures, and letting people do their medicals before requested. So, I can see that pre medicals might be a thing of the past sooner rather than later, at least in the US.


----------



## bashishot

Apheria said:


> I did my medical a before my CO asked for them just make sure that immugration has your application (I had mine delivered via registered mail) so they can match then once they get the medicals. The office I went to in KY didnt do efile just yet so I could. However they told me if they did then I would have to have a application number or reciept number to go along with it so it could be easily paired. They have had offices getting their doctors pulled due to not following procedures, and letting people do their medicals before requested. So, I can see that pre medicals might be a thing of the past sooner rather than later, at least in the US.


Yikes, didn't know that about the doctors. I have a file reference number so I will make sure I bring that with me because they told me they do Efile!


----------



## gersie




----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Gersie
Congrats on getting the visa granted, so it won't be long now until you are eating airplane food


----------



## bashishot

I just have to let everyone know that less than 3wks from when I mailed my FBI request, the payment went through today! I was expecting another 6wks to wait. I wonder how long it will take until I get it!


----------



## Apheria

Yes they didn't take long to take the payment but yes it was at least eight weeks before I got mine back. :-(. I hope yours is quicker though


----------



## bashishot

Apheria said:


> Yes they didn't take long to take the payment but yes it was at least eight weeks before I got mine back. :-(. I hope yours is quicker though


Oh crap, figures! haha I assume it will be about the same then. Oh well, at least they looked at it!


----------



## Wait

Hi all, 

Did anybody get a similar correspondence to this from their CO, as my partner did this morning via email, see 'below'. Also, if so, please share how long after the message did your PMV / other visa get granted/rejected? 

Thanks in advance!

"Currently waiting for your checks to be completed. Envisage that this would be soon".


----------



## KrystHell

Wait said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Did anybody get a similar correspondence to this from their CO, as my partner did this morning via email, see 'below'. Also, if so, please share how long after the message did your PMV / other visa get granted/rejected?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> "Currently waiting for your checks to be completed. Envisage that this would be soon".


I never received anything like it prior to my visa being granted but it does sound positive


----------



## bashishot

Wait said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Did anybody get a similar correspondence to this from their CO, as my partner did this morning via email, see 'below'. Also, if so, please share how long after the message did your PMV / other visa get granted/rejected?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> "Currently waiting for your checks to be completed. Envisage that this would be soon".


Have not received this yet, but it sounds promising! When did you apply? What country are you from?


----------



## Wait

KrystHell said:


> I never received anything like it prior to my visa being granted but it does sound positive


Thanx KrystHell & Bashishot...for the support! 
He is applying from Fiji, offshore application, hopefully soon to be with me in Australia. 
Background info, FYI: my fiance actually emailed the CO asking if he needs to supply any more documemts prior to a decision being made by the end of this week... since he is currently visiting the city where his visa app is being finalised.
CO cc emailed him last week, along with other applicants too.. saying there is an influx of applications and we should all get our answers by tomorrow, ie 15/2, if they are ready to be finalised...... Soooooooo nervous!!!


----------



## bashishot

Wait said:


> Thanx KrystHell & Bashishot...for the support!
> He is applying from Fiji, offshore application, hopefully soon to be with me in Australia.
> Background info, FYI: my fiance actually emailed the CO asking if he needs to supply any more documemts prior to a decision being made by the end of this week... since he is currently visiting the city where his visa app is being finalised.
> CO cc emailed him last week, along with other applicants too.. saying there is an influx of applications and we should all get our answers by tomorrow, ie 15/2, if they are ready to be finalised...... Soooooooo nervous!!!


Wow, that's awesome! How long have you been waiting?

I kind of figured there would be an influx since the fee went up quite a bit. We applied after the fee hike. Not good planning, I guess, but hopefully it is smooth sailing.

Good luck, I hope you hear something ASAP! That would be a nice Valentine's gift!


----------



## Wait

bashishot said:


> Wow, that's awesome! How long have you been waiting?
> 
> I kind of figured there would be an influx since the fee went up quite a bit. We applied after the fee hike. Not good planning, I guess, but hopefully it is smooth sailing.
> 
> Good luck, I hope you hear something ASAP! That would be a nice Valentine's gift!


Thanks he!he! Would be an ideal V'Day gift today or a perfect 'BDay gift for him tomorrow... Either way... We would be2 happy souls! 
We put his application in on Aug 26 '12.. Coming up close to 6 months now.
Will let you know as soon as good news is received... If not... I will prob vanish from this forum.. Lol!


----------



## grozzy

Nice work everyone. I hear application's are been processed right now within days so a great time to apply for the 457 visa.


----------



## bashishot

grozzy said:


> Nice work everyone. I hear application's are been processed right now within days so a great time to apply for the 457 visa.


Within days? I thought they had been taking longer than usual!


----------



## KrystHell

I just received my acknowledgement letter (file received yesterday morning at the Immigration offices, money deducted this morning) from the Immigration department and this is what it says:

PROCESSING TIMES
In order to ensure a fair and equitable outcome for all our clients we process applications in the order in which they are received. The average processing time for a Partner (Temporary) visa is currently 13 months however this should be treated as a guide only. When applications are more complex, or where relevant documents are not provided in a timely manner, applications may take longer to finalise. For information on other factors affecting processing times, please visit the DIAC website at: Family Migration - Questions and Answers on Processing Times

Considering I'm one of the latest people on this forum lodging my visa I thought I'd share 
Also, because I'm on a subclass 300 I do not need to go for medicals or provide police clearance again. I thought I'd clarify that one too as I know how confusing this can get!


----------



## pinaypie

KrystHell said:


> So, after speaking to someone on the phone the other day telling me I could go directly to the immigration office to file my visa, I went there today to be told I needed an appointment, which was never mentioned to me over the phone... So it's been express posted and I'm hoping that it'll be alright because my current visa expires in 7 days :-/
> 
> I called Immigration again to find out more and they told me they should have it by Friday anyway. The funny thing is she asked me what I had included and I told her it was a "decision ready" file other than the medicals missing. She actually said I probably won't need to go back for my medicals again, especially if it's a decision ready file...
> 
> Immigration confuses me!
> 
> Anyone has ever been in this situation where the medicals had expired yet had never been asked to go for them again?


While I am in Melbourne for a 3 months visit with my partner and still planning to submit our application, we were given different information by immigration on two or three different occasions.. ts confusing. It is better to read what info is written on the immigration site as i find it all starts and ends there. But i remember one lady at the immigration said that when you apply for a partners visa and you apply onshore, a temporary visa will be given right there and then...especially if you have a minor dependent.we could have done it right away at that time, but i cant leave australia and my son is in Dubai studying, so we opt to do it off shore,..lets wait and see..


----------



## pinaypie

fmikael said:


> On the 26 of Feb
> It will be the 1st anniversary for submitting our File in Dubai.
> Still waiting on Police clearance, such a torture.


if this is the case...one year of waiting is really a torture...my partner and I are thinking of resigning from his high paying job and we all go home to Phils...seems the easiest way to be together and be happy...time processing in Dubai is a killer..


----------



## Elenakiaussie

Date of application:16/08/2012 (my husbands visa )

Nationality:Greek

Visa type:309/100

Offshore/onshoreffshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no):yes(sent on 17/09/2012)

Police check submitted (yes/no):yes

Date CO assigned:03/09/2012

Date visa granted:12/02/2012 got subclass 100 visa granted.
__________________


----------



## bashishot

Are there different forms for the Subclass 100 Permanent Partner Visa? My confirmation email says I applied for 309/300 but I am pretty sure I am eligible for the permanent since we have been married 5+ years and have 2 kids together.


----------



## KrystHell

bashishot said:


> Are there different forms for the Subclass 100 Permanent Partner Visa? My confirmation email says I applied for 309/300 but I am pretty sure I am eligible for the permanent since we have been married 5+ years and have 2 kids together.


I believe that if even though you have been married for 5 years, you still qualify for the subclass 309 only. There have been cases where the permanent visa has been given straight away but I think no matter the circumstances they still process your application as a 309 to start with.


----------



## CollegeGirl

No, there's not a separate form for the 100. It's the same application. If they feel your situation merits going straight to a 100, they will give it to you, and state that in your grant letter.


----------



## Aussieboy07

309 is for married people and i have not heard of anyone becoming a permanent resident straight away, there is usually a 2 year wait for that to occur


----------



## bashishot

Aussieboy07 said:


> 309 is for married people and i have not heard of anyone becoming a permanent resident straight away, there is usually a 2 year wait for that to occur


There are circumstances where if you are married 3+ yrs or 2yrs with kids you can be granted the permanent visa right away. We have 2 kids, 5yrs of marriage, and both kids are Australian by descent which is why I was wondering. I guess we will see when the visa is granted!


----------



## CollegeGirl

bashishot said:


> There are circumstances where if you are married 3+ yrs or 2yrs with kids you can be granted the permanent visa right away. We have 2 kids, 5yrs of marriage, and both kids are Australian by descent which is why I was wondering. I guess we will see when the visa is granted!


Yep, I've seen it happen to people here. It does happen.


----------



## kttykat

bashishot said:


> There are circumstances where if you are married 3+ yrs or 2yrs with kids you can be granted the permanent visa right away. We have 2 kids, 5yrs of marriage, and both kids are Australian by descent which is why I was wondering. I guess we will see when the visa is granted!


Yeah, your case is eligible for the 100 partner visa straight off. People should just note in the cover letter that they are eligible for consideration of a 100 visa in cases such as yours.

Kttykat


----------



## bashishot

kttykat said:


> Yeah, your case is eligible for the 100 partner visa straight off. People should just note in the cover letter that they are eligible for consideration of a 100 visa in cases such as yours.
> 
> Kttykat


I wish I knew that before I applied but when I send in my police reports, I am going to put a cover letter and slip that in!


----------



## kttykat

bashishot said:


> I wish I knew that before I applied but when I send in my police reports, I am going to put a cover letter and slip that in!


Yeah we talked about your case before bashishot and as we discussed, that should work out fine as it is early days in your application process.

Kttykat


----------



## bradsterusa

How Many Valentines Day Visas where issued? LOL


----------



## bashishot

bradsterusa said:


> How Many Valentines Day Visas where issued? LOL


Haha everyone should get a free pass for today and be approved!

I got my medical done today so that was my Valentine's gift from immigration!


----------



## Elenakiaussie

bashishot said:


> Are there different forms for the Subclass 100 Permanent Partner Visa? My confirmation email says I applied for 309/300 but I am pretty sure I am eligible for the permanent since we have been married 5+ years and have 2 kids together.


No you don't need different forms, we applied
for subclass 309/100 for my husbands visa and they gave him subclass 100 permanent visa.


----------



## bashishot

Elenakiaussie said:


> No you don't need different forms, we applied
> for subclass 309/100 for my husbands visa and they gave him subclass 100 permanent visa.


Thanks, good to know! I hope we are that lucky! Can I ask how long you have been together and if you have kids?


----------



## bradsterusa

Bashishot i got the same 300/309 responce i believe its just a generic aknowledgement.

When i called they correctly stated my application was for 309/100 call the Americas Service Center if you want to confirm your correct application, you will be on hold a while lol

This is NOT Immigration advise, just personal comments


----------



## Elenakiaussie

bashishot said:


> Thanks, good to know! I hope we are that lucky! Can I ask how long you have been together and if you have kids?


We're married for 15 years having two kids hence we've been very happy, my husband's visa finally got granted after so long, almost 6 months.Wishing you all the luck, you just have to have a little bit of patience and strong nerves till it comes.


----------



## philipg

Elenakiaussie said:


> . . . you just have to have a little bit of patience and strong nerves till it comes.


Very nicely said, Elenakiaussie.

So many people are waiting, waiting.
Life in a holding pattern,
Life up in the air, no ability to make plans.

Not a pleasant position to be in, but hopefully all the waiting will help establish relationships on a strong footing, a real test of commitment to one another.

It's a bit like a mother waiting for childbirth. 
The baby finally comes with lots of pain and grunting, but the pain is soon forgotten with the delivery of the visa granted.


----------



## bashishot

philipg said:


> Very nicely said, Elenakiaussie.
> 
> So many people are waiting, waiting.
> Life in a holding pattern,
> Life up in the air, no ability to make plans.
> 
> Not a pleasant position to be in, but hopefully all the waiting will help establish relationships on a strong footing, a real test of commitment to one another.
> 
> It's a bit like a mother waiting for childbirth.
> The baby finally comes with lots of pain and grunting, but the pain is soon forgotten with the delivery of the visa granted.


You are so right. We have been through this with my fiance (now husband) coming to the US and it is so trying but so worth it in the end. I can't think of anything more to test the strength of a relationship!


----------



## Anni

Hi, everyone, I'm Russian applying for PMV from Singapore. Here is my story 



Nationality: Russian

Applied from: Singapore, 28 Jan 2013

CO assigned: 28 Jan 2013

Medicals: 4 Feb 2013

Police Clearance: Russian - 28 Jan 2013, Singaporean - in 10 hours 


I really hope that my application will be assessed soon enough. My CO said that in 75% cases applications are assessed in 5-8 months. Does apply from Singapore? And if yes, how long did/do you wait?

Good luck and blessings to all of us waiting and suffering from terrible separation...


----------



## mcru

Anni said:


> Hi, everyone, I'm Russian applying for PMV from Singapore.
> 
> My CO said that in 75% cases applications are assessed in 5-8 months. Does apply from Singapore? And if yes, how long did/do you wait?


All the best Anni. 
Your application will probably be forwarded to Moscow for processing.

What you were told seems to be correct - assuming everything else is ok, 75% of Russian applications seem to be treated as low risk, while a small number are treated like high risk countries. Why the distinction is a mystery, there is some discussion on the internet (and having looked around at others in the similar situation) that it may be due to things like the following: 
- having worked for Russian government departments in the past. 
- having lived in certain places before.
- it may be that even just a small percentage of all Russian applications get randomly categorised as high risk.

It doesn't seem to be about the relationship. So it seems the main driver of timing is all about security clearance. 
So lets hope you fall into the lower security risk. The higher risk applications seem to be taking 14-16 months at the moment 

There is a heap of discussion here in Russian about all things to do with Russian applications that might be useful: 
http://www.gday.ru/forum/partner/
Also you should search here for other threads about Russian applications.

Happy Page 309 everyone for all 309 applicants. Perhaps a good sign?!


----------



## Wait

bashishot said:


> You are so right. We have been through this with my fiance (now husband) coming to the US and it is so trying but so worth it in the end. I can't think of anything more to test the strength of a relationship!


...........


----------



## RC51

hey guys.. are security checks conducted on all applicants or just high risk countries ? ive heard that a lot of applicants dont even go for security checks .... P.s is there a difference between security checks and police clearance? im so confused ...


----------



## KrystHell

RC51 said:


> hey guys.. are security checks conducted on all applicants or just high risk countries ? ive heard that a lot of applicants dont even go for security checks .... P.s is there a difference between security checks and police clearance? im so confused ...


Security checks apply to all applicants. 
I had to provide my French, Irish and Australian police clearance certificates.

What you heard is incorrect!


----------



## bashishot

Wait said:


> ...........


Was this meant to say something?


----------



## Wait

bashishot said:


> Was this meant to say something?


I was trying to write something n delete it.. then I could not, so I replaced it with 10+ characters... apologies for the annoyance!

Was 1/2 asleep too!!


----------



## bashishot

Wait said:


> I was trying to write something n delete it.. then I could not, so I replaced it with 10+ characters... apologies for the annoyance!
> 
> Was 1/2 asleep too!!


Haha no worries, just wondering!!


----------



## kttykat

RC51 said:


> hey guys.. are security checks conducted on all applicants or just high risk countries ? ive heard that a lot of applicants dont even go for security checks .... P.s is there a difference between security checks and police clearance? im so confused ...


Actually there is a difference between police checks, which everybody has to have and security checks, that some applicants need to have. If you had to fill in form 80 (all onshore applicants for the 820 need to do this now but for the 309 it may be requested by some embassies and required by others) then that form 80 can be forwarded to ASIO for security checks. Like in my case, I didn't have to do the form 80 but I did have to have FBI and state police checks.

Kttykat


----------



## KrystHell

kttykat said:


> Actually there is a difference between police checks, which everybody has to have and security checks, that some applicants need to have. If you had to fill in form 80 (all onshore applicants for the 820 need to do this now but for the 309 it may be requested by some embassies and required by others) then that form 80 can be forwarded to ASIO for security checks. Like in my case, I didn't have to do the form 80 but I did have to have FBI and state police checks.
> 
> Kttykat


I thought it was for everyone. I know for European applicants we have to provide the form 80. 
Thanks for the clarification


----------



## bashishot

KrystHell said:


> I thought it was for everyone. I know for European applicants we have to provide the form 80.
> Thanks for the clarification


So the Form 80 is only if requested? It seems like it was geared towards Middle Eastern and Russian heritage applicants. We didn't send it in because it's optional...right?! Hopefully haha


----------



## KrystHell

bashishot said:


> So the Form 80 is only if requested? It seems like it was geared towards Middle Eastern and Russian heritage applicants. We didn't send it in because it's optional...right?! Hopefully haha


I had to provide it when I applied from France for my subclass 300 and when i applied for my partner visa too. I just didn't have to do the checks for Ireland and France the second time around, just had to request my NSW police clearance


----------



## kttykat

bashishot said:


> So the Form 80 is only if requested? It seems like it was geared towards Middle Eastern and Russian heritage applicants. We didn't send it in because it's optional...right?! Hopefully haha


For the 300 and 309 visa it is by request for low risk countries like the USA and it is required by many if not all high risk countries. It is now required by all 820/801 onshore applicants. Therefore if you are from the USA and apply offshore, then yeah it is optional 

Kttykat


----------



## bashishot

kttykat said:


> For the 300 and 309 visa it is by request for low risk countries like the USA and it is required by many if not all high risk countries. It is now required by all 820/801 onshore applicants. Therefore if you are from the USA and apply offshore, then yeah it is optional
> 
> Kttykat


I opened the file for that form and just thought whoa that's a LOT of pages and we concluded it would not be part of our initial application haha


----------



## someuser

bashishot said:


> So the Form 80 is only if requested? It seems like it was geared towards Middle Eastern and Russian heritage applicants. We didn't send it in because it's optional...right?! Hopefully haha


It's required for Kenyans too. My guess is probably all Africans.


----------



## KrystHell

someuser said:


> It's required for Kenyans too. My guess is probably all Africans.


It's mandatory for Europeans too


----------



## andyjjjj

KrystHell said:


> It's mandatory for Europeans too


I didnt have to fill in one for 309 and wasnt asked to do so ..


----------



## KrystHell

andyjjjj said:


> I didnt have to fill in one for 309 and wasnt asked to do so ..


It must be mandatory for France then because I had to do it twice and it was mentioned on my acknowledgement letter that if I hadn't provided it yet, I needed to send it in asap


----------



## omv2

congratulations. 

Hi, I'm wondering if there's a website for me to look on my Aussie BF parents and siblings birthdays he got their names. My BF couldn't provide them as he left so young at home and no contact with them at all. I supposed we still have to write his real family details although his not in contact anymore. 
appreciate your replies..
Gd day to all


----------



## bradsterusa

Hit my four months waiting today...praying I hear something in the next month, my wife Is going loopy with the waiting LOL


----------



## bashishot

bradsterusa said:


> Hit my four months waiting today...praying I hear something in the next month, my wife Is going loopy with the waiting LOL


I just calculated that I sent ours in 3 weeks ago. Why does it already feel like months and months?!


----------



## bashishot

Could anyone tell me if you know...how long did it take your medical to reach the place you lodged your application? I guess specifically, I would like to know for people applying from the US. I think mine was Efiled but I only had it done on Valentine's Day.


----------



## sanoptic

We just passed 10 months waiting for her 820 visa.
My partner is working part time 6 days a week so at least she has something to do to keep her mind active.
Still no contact from a case officer so we have no idea if her file has been looked at or not.

Cheers


----------



## bradsterusa

bashishot said:


> Could anyone tell me if you know...how long did it take your medical to reach the place you lodged your application? I guess specifically, I would like to know for people applying from the US. I think mine was Efiled but I only had it done on Valentine's Day.


Our where not the electronic type and took about 3 weeks to reach the embassy


----------



## bradsterusa

bashishot said:


> I just calculated that I sent ours in 3 weeks ago. Why does it already feel like months and months?!


unfortunately when you are waiting each week feels like a month LOL


----------



## bradsterusa

sanoptic said:


> We just passed 10 months waiting for her 820 visa.
> My partner is working part time 6 days a week so at least she has something to do to keep her mind active.
> Still no contact from a case officer so we have no idea if her file has been looked at or not.
> 
> Cheers


I Really regret not applying onshore, I know the wait is longer, but at least ide be waiting with her!


----------



## bashishot

bradsterusa said:


> I Really regret not applying onshore, I know the wait is longer, but at least ide be waiting with her!


How are you able to apply onshore? You can't do it on an ETA right? My husband and I were trying to figure this out last night. Do you go there on a working visa or something?


----------



## bradsterusa

bashishot said:


> How are you able to apply onshore? You can't do it on an ETA right? My husband and I were trying to figure this out last night. Do you go there on a working visa or something?


Partner visa seemed the best fit for us vs work visa etc


----------



## bashishot

bradsterusa said:


> Partner visa seemed the best fit for us vs work visa etc


I mean when you initially go. You would go on an ETA then apply for a partner visa while there?


----------



## sanoptic

bradsterusa said:


> unfortunately when you are waiting each week feels like a month LOL


So true !!


----------



## bashishot

Hi all,

Just wanted to let you know I received my FBI report today. My credit card was charged February 14th and I mailed it approximately 2 weeks prior to that. So I guess it took just over 3 weeks from when I initially mailed the request to receiving it today!


----------



## Marla

I have a question... the person that wrote to me asking for my medicals... is that my case officer? she never introduced herself as so, she just asked for the medicals... what do you think?


----------



## bashishot

Marla said:


> I have a question... the person that wrote to me asking for my medicals... is that my case officer? she never introduced herself as so, she just asked for the medicals... what do you think?


I got a general acknowledgement letter when they received my application and in that, they advised me to get my medicals started ASAP but it was not from my CO. Your email sounds like it could be from a case officer though and not a generic email sent out. What did it say?


----------



## sunnysmile

Married for 5 years, child of four, living together all the time, clear police check and lots of substantial evidences, financial and social. 

Happy full 8 months waiting anniversary to me and my little family!!!


----------



## bashishot

sunnysmile said:


> Married for 5 years, child of four, living together all the time, clear police check and lots of substantial evidences, financial and social.
> 
> Happy full 8 months waiting anniversary to me and my little family!!!


:-( I hope it isn't much longer for you guys. Is your partner waiting with you or in Australia?


----------



## Marla

bashishot said:


> I got a general acknowledgement letter when they received my application and in that, they advised me to get my medicals started ASAP but it was not from my CO. Your email sounds like it could be from a case officer though and not a generic email sent out. What did it say?


It said my full name, address, the kind of visa i was applying for, then a pdf that had my hap id for my medicals and which tests i needed to undergo... a number that i should use for further mailing with them. Then it came something saying that my visa had reached a stage where they needed me to undergo some medical examinations and at the very end, the name of the person that had written to me and under her name it said case officer... so I don't know if its her or not.. should i ask her??


----------



## Marla

sunnysmile said:


> Married for 5 years, child of four, living together all the time, clear police check and lots of substantial evidences, financial and social.
> 
> Happy full 8 months waiting anniversary to me and my little family!!!


Don't get discouraged, just think that every passing day is day less to be together again... that's the way I'm doing it, otherwise I'd go crazy!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Marla said:


> It said my full name, address, the kind of visa i was applying for, then a pdf that had my hap id for my medicals and which tests i needed to undergo... a number that i should use for further mailing with them. Then it came something saying that my visa had reached a stage where they needed me to undergo some medical examinations and at the very end, the name of the person that had written to me and under her name it said case officer... so I don't know if its her or not.. should i ask her??


Yes, that would be your case officer.  Actually, that's good news as (not always, but usually) when they ask for medicals it means the "proving the relationship" part of your case was good and they're ready to move forward.


----------



## Aussieboy07

collegegirl
What was the name and contact of the place to get the airline ticket with the 43kilos of baggage


----------



## Ronix101

Date of application: 15/10/2012

Nationality: Canadian

Visa type: spouse visa subclass 820

Offshore/onshore: Onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no):yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): AFP Check submitted with application/Canadian Check Submitted 14/01/2013

Date CO assigned: unknown

Date visa granted: 13/02/2013

Very Excited!!


----------



## Apheria

Aussieboy07 said:


> collegegirl
> What was the name and contact of the place to get the airline ticket with the 43kilos of baggage


I know when I came from the US to Australia, Qantas allowed us to have two checked bags per person each bag couldn't be more than 50lbs or 23kgs. We literally moved here with what we packed into our bags. I sent one box a couple of months before hand but that was it.


----------



## bashishot

Apheria said:


> I know when I came from the US to Australia, Qantas allowed us to have two checked bags per person each bag couldn't be more than 50lbs or 23kgs. We literally moved here with what we packed into our bags. I sent one box a couple of months before hand but that was it.


We have been told that Qantas allows you to bring extra baggage if you have a visa number, etc and you can purchase this online or with a Qantas rep beforehand. I'm not sure of the additional cost though. Apparently there is also a Qantas freight option? Anyone know about this?

We are thinking of bringing 8 suitcases (4 of us traveling) but then thinking about taking 2 kids and 8 suitcases and car seats through airports does NOT sound appealing!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Aussieboy07 said:


> collegegirl
> What was the name and contact of the place to get the airline ticket with the 43kilos of baggage


Huh? I think you must be thinking of someone else who said that. It wasn't me.


----------



## Marla

Thank you Collegegirl, so it goes like this:


----------



## CollegeGirl

Goes like what, Marla?  

The truth is that there's no "set order" for sure. In general, though, from what I've read here and elsewhere, by the time they ask for medicals they've already been through verification of the "legitimate relationship" part. The problem is, that's not ALWAYS the case, so you can't glean anything from it for certain. There's no way to tell how long it will take once you send in medicals, either. You just never know with Immi. The second you think you figure something out, someone else has a different experience and you have to rethink everything you thought you knew.


----------



## Apheria

bashishot said:


> We have been told that Qantas allows you to bring extra baggage if you have a visa number, etc and you can purchase this online or with a Qantas rep beforehand. I'm not sure of the additional cost though. Apparently there is also a Qantas freight option? Anyone know about this?
> 
> We are thinking of bringing 8 suitcases (4 of us traveling) but then thinking about taking 2 kids and 8 suitcases and car seats through airports does NOT sound appealing!


That is precisely what we did, 2 adults and a 10yr and 4 yr. just have a game plan, who is capable of dragging what. Have everything on wheels and see about a trolley. and get some duct tape that is unique, we choose green fluorescent tape makes getting your bags much faster. Make your carry ons lighter, only pack essentials. See about sending things via post a couple weeks in advance so you know they arrived. Sucks but you can do it.


----------



## bashishot

Apheria said:


> That is precisely what we did, 2 adults and a 10yr and 4 yr. just have a game plan, who is capable of dragging what. Have everything on wheels and see about a trolley. and get some duct tape that is unique, we choose green fluorescent tape makes getting your bags much faster. Make your carry ons lighter, only pack essentials. See about sending things via post a couple weeks in advance so you know they arrived. Sucks but you can do it.


I wish my kids were older haha They will be 5.5 and 3.5 assuming all goes according to plan AND we are stopping in Los Angeles for a couple days. Oh well, it will be SUCH a relief to go from LA-SYD on a one way flight! I think over the summer we will begin shipping things to my in laws.


----------



## Rina

Ronix101 said:


> Date of application: 15/10/2012
> 
> Nationality: Canadian
> 
> Visa type: spouse visa subclass 820
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no):yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): AFP Check submitted with application/Canadian Check Submitted 14/01/2013
> 
> Date CO assigned: unknown
> 
> Date visa granted: 13/02/2013
> 
> Very Excited!!


I am so happy for you!! This post gave me hope today, thanks for sharing.
Can I ask did you have an interview?
Congratulations!!!


----------



## templeton

*Visa Approved!!*

Date of application: 12/10/2012

Nationality: British

Visa type: spouse visa subclass 820 (was actually approved straight to 801!)

Offshore/onshore: Onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no):yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes at time of lodgement

Date CO assigned: unknown

Date visa granted: 18/02/2013

Wow what a relief!


----------



## bashishot

templeton said:


> Date of application: 12/10/2012
> 
> Nationality: British
> 
> Visa type: spouse visa subclass 820 (was actually approved straight to 801!)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no):yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes at time of lodgement
> 
> Date CO assigned: unknown
> 
> Date visa granted: 18/02/2013
> 
> Wow what a relief!


Super fast for onshore right? Congrats!!


----------



## KrystHell

Feels good t see some visas have been approved over the past week! 

Tends to feel like nothing is going on at times! 

Congrats to all of you who finally got the good news, and good luck to everyone else. 

The waiting game certainly isn't fun!


----------



## templeton

yeah it is. I did write a letter asking for it to be fast tracked on compelling and compassionate grounds, which thankfully they accepted... now I can finally get on with my life and settle in properly!


----------



## akinawamomo

Hi guys,

I am posting on behalf of my fiance who lives in Cairo. We were advised it may take up to 9 months for our visa to be granted, provided everything is handed to the embassy in due time. However. our CO did mention that the Oz Embassy in Cairo was aiming to process it in a shorter time. I pray it won't take too long. it's been long enough!! 

*Date of application:* January 30 2013

*Nationality:* Yemeni

*Visa type:* Prospective Marriage Visa (PMV) Subclass 300

*Offshore/onshore:* Offshore

*Medicals submitted (yes/no): * Submitted February 11 2013 upon request

*Police check submitted (yes/no):* Submitted with application

*Date CO assigned: * January 30 - she emailed us and advised that the application was received and would be keeping in touch.

*Date visa granted: * Still waiting - still many questions being asked of my fiance.

Good luck to everyone - I do wonder though, how many successful Cairo applicants are on this thread?!

Anyway, I will keep you all posted!

*Post Update 01/03/2013: * My fiance was called for an interview in 2 weeks being 14th March. We're both excited and nervous but I think it should go well. 
The interesting thing is that we provided the Department with EVERYTHING and the case officer asks my fiance 2 days for a character certificate (aka police clearance) and then he later emailed back and apologised because we had already sent TWO of them.

SO guys make sure you have a list of EVERYTHING you've sent, and a copy!!!

Thanks for now 
__________________


----------



## lili2

templeton said:


> yeah it is. I did write a letter asking for it to be fast tracked on compelling and compassionate grounds, which thankfully they accepted... now I can finally get on with my life and settle in properly!


I am also from the UK and I applied onshore (sydney) on June 28th 2012....i have heard NOTHING.... I cant belive how much of a joke immigration cake be to be honest, its now about to hit the 8 month mark and im reeeeeally over the waiting now!  may I ask what your 'compassionate' grounds where? I have phoned them several times to hurry them along, doesnt seem to work!


----------



## CollegeGirl

lili2 said:


> I am also from the UK and I applied onshore (sydney) on June 28th 2012....i have heard NOTHING.... I cant belive how much of a joke immigration cake be to be honest, its now about to hit the 8 month mark and im reeeeeally over the waiting now!  may I ask what your 'compassionate' grounds where? I have phoned them several times to hurry them along, doesnt seem to work!


I would give anything to be waiting out our likely year-long wait onshore with my partner instead of overseas (and there are applicants from other countries waiting almost two years apart!)... guess it's all in how you look at it.


----------



## sanoptic

My partner just called the inquiry line to ask how her application is going.
She spoke to a very helpful & friendly guy who said that unfortunately the application is still in a Que & NO case officer has been assigned as yet!!!!
It's been more than 10 months waiting now & NO progress.
He did say that the Sydney office is overwhelmed with applications & that they are sending some files to other processing centres around Australia to try to speed thing up.
He then said to call them again in a couple of MONTHS to check progress again.

Cheers


----------



## KrystHell

CollegeGirl said:


> I would give anything to be waiting out our likely year-long wait onshore with my partner instead of overseas (and there are applicants from other countries waiting almost two years apart!)... guess it's all in how you look at it.


Agreed! We're the lucky ones in the story. yes it is a pain to not know our fate just yet, but at least we're with our loved ones. I'd much rather see some people on this forum being approved to come back to Australia before my partner visa gets approved.

I had to be away from my husband for 3 very long months last year waiting for my subclass 300 and it was an absolute nightmare! I'm now happily married and even though we don't know when my partner visa will be granted, at least we're living together and can have a somewhat normal life!


----------



## bashishot

sanoptic said:


> My partner just called the inquiry line to ask how her application is going.
> She spoke to a very helpful & friendly guy who said that unfortunately the application is still in a Que & NO case officer has been assigned as yet!!!!
> It's been more than 10 months waiting now & NO progress.
> He did say that the Sydney office is overwhelmed with applications & that they are sending some files to other processing centres around Australia to try to speed thing up.
> He then said to call them again in a couple of MONTHS to check progress again.
> 
> Cheers


So frustrating. Hope you hear something soon :-/ They do say the average is 13mo though right?


----------



## KrystHell

sanoptic said:


> My partner just called the inquiry line to ask how her application is going.
> She spoke to a very helpful & friendly guy who said that unfortunately the application is still in a Que & NO case officer has been assigned as yet!!!!
> It's been more than 10 months waiting now & NO progress.
> He did say that the Sydney office is overwhelmed with applications & that they are sending some files to other processing centres around Australia to try to speed thing up.
> He then said to call them again in a couple of MONTHS to check progress again.
> 
> Cheers


Yet some people get approved within a matter of weeks.
I wouldn't actually be too worried about not having a CO as some people have never heard from anyone and got their visa granted.

The lack of communication from a CO isn't necessarily a bad thing, and at least you're in Australia with your partner


----------



## bashishot

KrystHell said:


> Agreed! We're the lucky ones in the story. yes it is a pain to not know our fate just yet, but at least we're with our loved ones. I'd much rather see some people on this forum being approved to come back to Australia before my partner visa gets approved.
> 
> I had to be away from my husband for 3 very long months last year waiting for my subclass 300 and it was an absolute nightmare! I'm now happily married and even though we don't know when my partner visa will be granted, at least we're living together and can have a somewhat normal life!


So true. We had to be apart waiting for a visa for him to come to the US and it is really awful, especially when he was on the other side of the world. Physically, it's much better being together this time while waiting but mentally, it's still just as draining waiting to see if I am approved!


----------



## CollegeGirl

KrystHell said:


> Agreed! We're the lucky ones in the story. yes it is a pain to not know our fate just yet, but at least we're with our loved ones. I'd much rather see some people on this forum being approved to come back to Australia before my partner visa gets approved.
> 
> I had to be away from my husband for 3 very long months last year waiting for my subclass 300 and it was an absolute nightmare! I'm now happily married and even though we don't know when my partner visa will be granted, at least we're living together and can have a somewhat normal life!


My fiance is coming to visit for two weeks in March... I think I am absolutely going to lose it when he has to go back.


----------



## KrystHell

CollegeGirl said:


> My fiance is coming to visit for two weeks in March... I think I am absolutely going to lose it when he has to go back.


I know how it feels. My fiance (at the time) came to visit when I was in France waiting for my visa last year and when it left, it was absolutely heartbreaking. I'm not going to lie, it's going to be a lot harder to say goodbye a second time, but as long as you keep faith in your relationship you'll be ok. 
It all gets better from there.


----------



## bashishot

CollegeGirl said:


> My fiance is coming to visit for two weeks in March... I think I am absolutely going to lose it when he has to go back.


Been there before :-( It's hard but worth it in the end. How long have you guys been waiting? Enjoy the two weeks!


----------



## sanoptic

bashishot said:


> So frustrating. Hope you hear something soon :-/ They do say the average is 13mo though right?


Back in April 2012 we were advised 9-12 months but the lady on the phone said decision ready applications like ours should be finalized much quicker....yeah right!!!!


----------



## mishymc

lili2 said:


> I am also from the UK and I applied onshore (sydney) on June 28th 2012....i have heard NOTHING.... I cant belive how much of a joke immigration cake be to be honest, its now about to hit the 8 month mark and im reeeeeally over the waiting now!  may I ask what your 'compassionate' grounds where? I have phoned them several times to hurry them along, doesnt seem to work!


I am the same!! applied 5th July in Sydney and havn't heard anything yet!!


----------



## Laegil

It feels good to hear from people again that had their Visas approved. But on the other hand it seems to be another case of "we just randomly took some applications and put an 'approved' stamp on them while some older applications unfortunately fell underneath the desk and were never recovered afterwards." Just weird.


----------



## philipg

CollegeGirl said:


> Not all visas have quotas. . .


That's true CollegeGirl. There are no quotas on marriage and partner visas.
Love has no limits it seems.
DIAC has a non-obstruction policy (my words) to legitimate relationships.

When I read about quotas on the website, I anxiously phoned the local DIAC office. 
They assured me there are no limits, as long as you only have one spouse .


----------



## sunnysmile

Philipg, just wait a little bit more and you will soon conclude that what they say and what is written on their website doesn't always match what happens in the field of reality. They are like Kafka's novels where truth is truth but where truth is everything opposite of it, too.


----------



## philipg

sunnysmile said:


> Philipg, just wait a little bit more and you will soon conclude that what they say and what is written on their website doesn't always match what happens in the field of reality. They are like Kafka's novels where truth is truth but where truth is everything opposite of it, too.


Sounds like you've had some bad experiences sunnysmile?

I imagine that DIAC would be quite unhappy if their field officers did not comply with policy. 
Most public service departments are bound up tight with policy and legislation. 
If you have that sort of personality, it's a great place to work.
It would crush me.

Maybe the field officers you're referring to, have a maverick spirit and make their own rules. 
(But I doubt it)


----------



## sunnysmile

Well, I started my application journey full of optimism and trust. Entering ninth month those things deteriorated to leave place for something else. You know how they say in my country: The well fed one does not believe the hungry one.


----------



## philipg

sunnysmile said:


> Well, I started my application journey full of optimism and trust. Entering ninth month those things deteriorated to leave place for something else. You know how they say in my country: The well fed one does not believe the hungry one.


I understand how you must be feeling sunnysmile. 
You must be very frustrated and disheartened.
So many of us have been there and you hear it often on this forum.

Like so many others, it's a matter of staying positive and focused on the goal of being together.
It's easy to say; not easy to sit and wait, not knowing about progress.
Love sees no limits, only possibilities


----------



## sunnysmile

Thank you, philipg. Nice to read some positive words.


----------



## IhopeI'mapproved

Is it normal that four months after filing my PMV 300 application from the US, that I've heard absolutely nothing from my CO? 

I've emailed and telephoned the office in Canada with specific questions about my case, asking if they've received documents, or if my fiancee and I should submit additional proof of our intent to marry as such things come available (i.e. receipts for wedding dress, final payment receipts on the reception venue etc...)... And nothing. No response, not even an acknowledgement that I've even contacted them. I keep hearing that "no news is good news" but it's driving me crazy...

Any thoughts?


----------



## CollegeGirl

I can understand how it would drive you nuts, Ihope. Maddening, eh? But I keep seeing examples over and over again here on the boards of people who never heard from their CO until several months in when they asked for medical/police checks. That is sometimes the only contact people get between applying and approval. If it is driving you nuts, you can always call the Ottawa Help Line if you have a specific question you can ask them, and just ask if they have everything they need 

EDIT: Oh, I missed that you had already called. They still didn't answer your questions then?


----------



## IhopeI'mapproved

CollegeGirl said:


> I can understand how it would drive you nuts, Ihope. Maddening, eh? But I keep seeing examples over and over again here on the boards of people who never heard from their CO until several months in when they asked for medical/police checks. That is sometimes the only contact people get between applying and approval. If it is driving you nuts, you can always call the Ottawa Help Line if you have a specific question you can ask them, and just ask if they have everything they need
> 
> EDIT: Oh, I missed that you had already called. They still didn't answer your questions then?


I've called the Ottawa line several times, and they seem about as informed as I am. They have been totally unhelpful at best, and at worst will give conflicting, contradictory information that makes me even more confused than when I started. I have called them and asked them specifically if they have everything they need, and they can't even answer that. Once they told me to submit the same question in writing, and that I would get a proper response. I did that in November and haven't heard anything.

Yes, I get that other people are in worse situations than I am. And I feel for them too. I'm just asking if anyone has any insight regarding my specific questions.


----------



## CollegeGirl

IhopeI'mapproved said:


> I've called the Ottawa line several times, and they seem about as informed as I am. They have been totally unhelpful at best, and at worst will give conflicting, contradictory information that makes me even more confused than when I started. I have called them and asked them specifically if they have everything they need, and they can't even answer that. Once they told me to submit the same question in writing, and that I would get a proper response. I did that in November and haven't heard anything.
> 
> Yes, I get that other people are in worse situations than I am. And I feel for them too. I'm just asking if anyone has any insight regarding my specific questions.


No, I wasn't saying "other people are worse off than you," I was just answering your question about if it was normal not to hear from your CO. From what I've seen, it is. But "normal" doesn't mean it sucks any less.


----------



## IhopeI'mapproved

CollegeGirl said:


> No, I wasn't saying "other people are worse off than you," I was just answering your question about if it was normal not to hear from your CO. From what I've seen, it is. But "normal" doesn't mean it sucks any less.


I hear you... Sorry, it's just very frustrating. I don't even know what I'm looking for. Am I waiting for a phone call? An email? A letter at my door? I don't even know that much!


----------



## bashishot

IhopeI'mapproved said:


> I hear you... Sorry, it's just very frustrating. I don't even know what I'm looking for. Am I waiting for a phone call? An email? A letter at my door? I don't even know that much!


I hear you! I obsessively check all of the above and it hasn't even been a month for me!


----------



## Marla

And do you get a letter from them when they receive your medicals???? I'm sorry, but they just don't seem to be so in touch with me as they have been with some of you!
The clinic told me that they had sent them on February 14th, but I have not heard anything from my case officer...


----------



## bashishot

Marla said:


> And do you get a letter from them when they receive your medicals???? I'm sorry, but they just don't seem to be so in touch with me as they have been with some of you!
> The clinic told me that they had sent them on February 14th, but I have not heard anything from my case officer...


Did yours go to Washington DC or somewhere in Mexico? I think it's safe to say sometimes they notify you and sometimes they don't! I received a general acknowledgement with a CO name but have not heard from him directly.


----------



## Marla

bashishot said:


> Did yours go to Washington DC or somewhere in Mexico? I think it's safe to say sometimes they notify you and sometimes they don't! I received a general acknowledgement with a CO name but have not heard from him directly.


No, mine went to Ottawa, but my case officer does communicate with me directly... but I already wrote to her asking her about my medicals and she replied in within a minute so, that gives me a piece of mind.


----------



## bma

IhopeI'mapproved said:


> Is it normal that four months after filing my PMV 300 application from the US, that I've heard absolutely nothing from my CO?
> 
> I've emailed and telephoned the office in Canada with specific questions about my case, asking if they've received documents, or if my fiancee and I should submit additional proof of our intent to marry as such things come available (i.e. receipts for wedding dress, final payment receipts on the reception venue etc...)... And nothing. No response, not even an acknowledgement that I've even contacted them. I keep hearing that "no news is good news" but it's driving me crazy...
> 
> Any thoughts?


Have you received any conformation email from the immigration office at all? Any acknowledgment letter, and proof of your payment? You should have received at least the acknowledgment letter, so if you haven't, you might call them again and check they have your correct email address.


----------



## Aussieboy07

I would ask my CO for you but alas whoever that is does not respond to emails.


----------



## iduno

Same here, nothing from Manila to say they have received the NSO documents or that they have the medical.
Maybe I should send them a copy of there policy and procedures...forgot I already did...and received a phone call from them and it wasn't to say thanks for the information.


----------



## kttykat

Yeah, all very familiar. I have had one email to say that I have a valid application and the name of our case officer but no contact details for her, that was only after I called them to say I hadn't had an acknowledgement. No acknowledgement of getting results of the medical, I called them and they confirmed that they did get them. Emailed them to tell them that I was going to Australia on an ETA and was that really OK but got no reply, I called them again and they said that yes they knew that I was going. A very efficient service if you ask me 

Kttykat


----------



## someuser

IhopeI'mapproved said:


> Is it normal that four months after filing my PMV 300 application from the US, that I've heard absolutely nothing from my CO?
> 
> I've emailed and telephoned the office in Canada with specific questions about my case, asking if they've received documents, or if my fiancee and I should submit additional proof of our intent to marry as such things come available (i.e. receipts for wedding dress, final payment receipts on the reception venue etc...)... And nothing. No response, not even an acknowledgement that I've even contacted them. I keep hearing that "no news is good news" but it's driving me crazy...
> 
> Any thoughts?


Totally normal but it doesn't make it right. They should respond to you but they often don't. I read on this forum about a guy in the USA that heard nothing until 13 months later he was assigned a case officer and 5 days after that he was granted. It's totally crazy.


----------



## IhopeI'mapproved

kttykat said:


> Yeah, all very familiar. I have had one email to say that I have a valid application and the name of our case officer but no contact details for her, that was only after I called them to say I hadn't had an acknowledgement. No acknowledgement of getting results of the medical, I called them and they confirmed that they did get them. Emailed them to tell them that I was going to Australia on an ETA and was that really OK but got no reply, I called them again and they said that yes they knew that I was going. A very efficient service if you ask me
> 
> Kttykat


Not to mention that you have to pay long-distance charges to call Canada from the US, when a simple email response would do...


----------



## kttykat

IhopeI'mapproved said:


> Not to mention that you have to pay long-distance charges to call Canada from the US, when a simple email response would do...


We use a Magicjack and can call from Australia for free 

Kttykat


----------



## zestyshrooms

kttykat said:


> We applied for partner 309 in October. We know who our case officer is but still haven't been allowed to directly contact her. Your case sounds similar. I am travelling to Australia on an ETA, as you are from the USA, you could do the same, you must just notify the embassy of your intent to travel so they can contact you to leave the country before the grant of the visa. Make sure you give them your travel details, name of your case officer and file number when you email them.
> 
> Kttykat


Hey Kittykat,

My husband is about to travel on a tourist visa from the UK in May while we await the grant of the partner visa which was estimated to be in September 2013 having applied in December 06 2012. My concern is about buying the plane ticket, does he need to buy a return ticket? or can he come on a one way and print outs of the emails with our CO.. I thought I'd ask here before emailing our CO, who is aware of our plans for him to travel on a tourist visa and has said that's fine to do so but I just don't know if he'll be rejected by australian immigration at the airport with a one way ticket!

Thanks


----------



## kttykat

zestyshrooms said:


> Hey Kittykat,
> 
> My husband is about to travel on a tourist visa from the UK in May while we await the grant of the partner visa which was estimated to be in September 2013 having applied in December 06 2012. My concern is about buying the plane ticket, does he need to buy a return ticket? or can he come on a one way and print outs of the emails with our CO.. I thought I'd ask here before emailing our CO, who is aware of our plans for him to travel on a tourist visa and has said that's fine to do so but I just don't know if he'll be rejected by australian immigration at the airport with a one way ticket!
> 
> Thanks


I came here on a one way ticket and I arrived and there were no questions. The downside to it was I tried to get travel insurance and found that it only covered me for the flight here not my stay because I had a one way ticket. I don't think I would have had to pay that much more if I had gone for the return ticket and not used it so that is something to consider. I just hope I don't get sick or have an accident here as I now don't have any insurance.

Kttykat


----------



## zestyshrooms

tangerine said:


> Date of application: 12 October 2012
> 
> Nationality: Philippines
> 
> Visa type: 309 Partner
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Philippines)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: (not sure when) They did not contact me for additional docs or interview.
> 
> Date visa granted: 18 January 2013 =)


WOW! Congratulations! That was so quick!


----------



## zestyshrooms

kttykat said:


> I came here on a one way ticket and I arrived and there were no questions. The downside to it was I tried to get travel insurance and found that it only covered me for the flight here not my stay because I had a one way ticket. I don't think I would have had to pay that much more if I had gone for the return ticket and not used it so that is something to consider. I just hope I don't get sick or have an accident here as I now don't have any insurance.
> 
> Kttykat


Wow I'm really suprised you were allowed to enter on a one way ticket! That gives me great hope my husband won't be sitting in a customs iterrogration room being drilled. I think we will print out as many emails as well as receipt of the application and also his case number just incase.

I'm suprised you can't get into the medicare system, don't Australia and the States have a recipricol agreement? Or is it because you're on a tourist visa you can't apply.. yes be very careful!


----------



## Apheria

I too entered on a one way ticket, but was prepared with bank statements. I was never even questioned. I also had a ticket to Bali two months after arrival just in case our visa wasn't granted in time. I used that Bali ticket later to finalize my visa by exiting for three days then returning. I entered on a eta visa then returned as a 100 partner perm res. I think it's a risk but obviously people take it and it works out.


----------



## tangerine

zestyshrooms said:


> WOW! Congratulations! That was so quick!


Thank you so much zestyshrooms  Good luck on yours as well.


----------



## zestyshrooms

Apheria said:


> I too entered on a one way ticket, but was prepared with bank statements. I was never even questioned. I also had a ticket to Bali two months after arrival just in case our visa wasn't granted in time. I used that Bali ticket later to finalize my visa by exiting for three days then returning. I entered on a eta visa then returned as a 100 partner perm res. I think it's a risk but obviously people take it and it works out.


Thanks for your input, it's comforting knowing others are going through what you're going through.

Since he's British he doesn't qualify for the ETA but, does for an eVisitor, however he needs a 6 month visa, so we'll probably go for the holiday visa. Because as I read last night, on the ETA/eVisitor, you have multi-entry to Australia for 12months but, only 3 months at a time?? I think it'd be more cost effective to pay for the 6month visa rather than jetting in and out every 3 months as we'll have a newborn about the time the 3months would be up!

Oh it's a complicated web isn't it this visa process!


----------



## gmflove

*Got my 820 visa granted in a week!!!*

Hey everyone, I have got my partner visa 820 granted in a week. Thanks the Forum provides lots of useful information. Huge thanks to the people share their experience. My advice is preparing a *decision ready application* and have enough but not too much evidence.

There is my timeline as follow:

Sent the application by post: 08/02/2013

Application Received by IMMI: 14/02/2013

Visa type: Visa 820/801

Offshore/onshore: Onshore (Perth)

Medicals submitted (yes/no):yes with the application

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes, with the application

Date CO assigned: unknown

Date visa granted: 21/02/2013


----------



## KrystHell

gmflove said:


> Hey everyone, I have got my partner visa 820 granted in a week. Thanks the Forum provides lots of useful information. Huge thanks to the people share their experience. My advice is preparing a *decision ready application* and have enough but not too much evidence.
> 
> There is my timeline as follow:
> 
> Sent the application by post: 08/02/2013
> 
> Application Received by IMMI: 14/02/2013
> 
> Visa type: Visa 820/801
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore (Perth)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no):yes with the application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes, with the application
> 
> Date CO assigned: unknown
> 
> Date visa granted: 21/02/2013


Wow this is fantastic. Congratulations! So happy for you 

Although it does raise questions again about how they work the applications really. Mine was received in Sydney on the 12th of Feb and is decision ready too but I haven't heard anything yet.

All these different timelines make it so confusing.


----------



## allansun1986

KrystHell said:


> Wow this is fantastic. Congratulations! So happy for you
> 
> Although it does raise questions again about how they work the applications really. Mine was received in Sydney on the 14th of Feb and is decision ready too but I haven't heard anything yet.
> 
> All these different timelines make it so confusing.


Thanks KrystHell, I haven't received the letter from IMMI yet to inform I have granted. But I checked the VEVO, it says I have granted on 21/02/2013. Maybe you can check to see if you visa updated. All the best...


----------



## KrystHell

allansun1986 said:


> Thanks KrystHell, I haven't received the letter from IMMI yet to inform I have granted. But I checked the VEVO, it says I have granted on 21/02/2013. Maybe you can check to see if you visa updated. All the best...


I don't seem to be able to log in to VEVO.

Not sure which number I'm meant to be using as a reference. I didn't even know you could check online!


----------



## allansun1986

KrystHell said:


> I don't seem to be able to log in to VEVO.
> 
> Not sure which number I'm meant to be using as a reference. I didn't even know you could check online!


You can call immigration office, ask them your password. Then you can online check your visa status anytime.


----------



## KrystHell

allansun1986 said:


> You can call immigration office, ask them your password. Then you can online check your visa status anytime.


Well that's one thing I didn't know! thanks a lot


----------



## gmflove

KrystHell said:


> Well that's one thing I didn't know! thanks a lot


Good luck, hope not confusing you I am using 2 user names.


----------



## AussieandAmerican

Just past our 6 month wait and hopeful of hearing something positive this week. Due to a ill family member myself and our children are returning to Australia next week, minus my husband who will wait for news on his visa. My daughter is also waiting on a visa and we were hoping to hear something before we left so we don't have to take her out of Australia to activate her visa if and when it gets approved. We have been married for 12 years and didn't think it would take this long to hear something. I feel so bad for all the posts I have read that have been waiting for such long periods of time. My fingers are crossed for something positive very soon!!


----------



## bma

zestyshrooms said:


> Wow I'm really suprised you were allowed to enter on a one way ticket! That gives me great hope my husband won't be sitting in a customs iterrogration room being drilled. I think we will print out as many emails as well as receipt of the application and also his case number just incase.
> 
> I'm suprised you can't get into the medicare system, don't Australia and the States have a recipricol agreement? Or is it because you're on a tourist visa you can't apply.. yes be very careful!


My hubby came to Australia on an eVisitor (tourist visa), with a one-way ticket, no questions asked.


----------



## KrystHell

gmflove said:


> Good luck, hope not confusing you I am using 2 user names.


I rang them and got my latest visa grant number but when I tried to log in it said the number is invalid.

Now to spend another 15min on hold to get the correct visa grant number!

Thanks for all the info though


----------



## bashishot

KrystHell said:


> I rang them and got my latest visa grant number but when I tried to log in it said the number is invalid.
> 
> Now to spend another 15min on hold to get the correct visa grant number!
> 
> Thanks for all the info though


Can you only check online if you apply onshore?


----------



## KrystHell

bashishot said:


> Can you only check online if you apply onshore?


Yes you can. It was confirmed by the Immigration officer I had on the phone. He said your visa grant number or Transaction reference number should allow you to log in to VEVO and check.

The visa grant number he gave me didn't work though but you have a number on your acknowledgement letter you should be able to use apparently.


----------



## bashishot

KrystHell said:


> Yes you can. It was confirmed by the Immigration officer I had on the phone. He said your visa grant number or Transaction reference number should allow you to log in to VEVO and check.
> 
> The visa grant number he gave me didn't work though but you have a number on your acknowledgement letter you should be able to use apparently.


That would be good...except I am applying from Boston! haha


----------



## Coral2013

When my visa was granted, I called up for a password to access Vevo, so found out I had been granted before I got the grant letter. I tried to login with my old transaction number for my WHV and it wouldn't work, which is when I realised I had changed to a different visa...


----------



## KrystHell

Coral2013 said:


> When my visa was granted, I called up for a password to access Vevo, so found out I had been granted before I got the grant letter. I tried to login with my old transaction number for my WHV and it wouldn't work, which is when I realised I had changed to a different visa...


I doubt this is why it's not working though. The guy on the phone gave me my latest visa grant number. I'm sure had my visa actually been granted he would have told me. I may have one digit wrong!


----------



## Coral2013

Actually, the lady on the phone said she couldn't tell me either way. 

Ask for a password to access it, they did that for me. Anyone can ask. Worth a try 

It could be why it isn't working!


----------



## KrystHell

Coral2013 said:


> Actually, the lady on the phone said she couldn't tell me either way.
> 
> Ask for a password to access it, they did that for me. Anyone can ask. Worth a try
> 
> It could be why it isn't working!


I'll give it a shot and see how it goes. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Aussieboy07

So is this possible to do if applying as an offshore applicant in Manila? Given that we can not even get a response to an email. If so can you please explain in length how? Sorry to be a pain i am just confused on how to do this


----------



## KrystHell

Aussieboy07 said:


> So is this possible to do if applying as an offshore applicant in Manila? Given that we can not even get a response to an email. If so can you please explain in length how? Sorry to be a pain i am just confused on how to do this


Unfortunately you can't. Or else I'm not aware of it. It doesn't really tell you anything other than the visa you're on and that's about it.

When was the last time immigration was in touch with you?


----------



## andyjjjj

Will this be grant week ? who knows where the DIAC wheel of fortune will land this week ..IT COULD BE YOU .


----------



## Guldsandal

VISA 820 APPROVED!

Applied: 26th of October 2012
Where: Sydney Onshore
Low-risk country.
Medicals & Police rapports included.

Approved: 25th of February 2013!!!

Never heard anything from Immigration or CO.

A huge thanx to everybody on the boards for all your tips and help - it really made a difference 

Long story short... I probably spent at least a whole months full time preparing the application. Felt like an FBI agent and gathered every little pice of evidence that I could possibly think of. (its amazing how much is somehow recorded online). It came to 300 pages in total, and was divided so easy to find your way through and explanations of every evidence.
On the front I wrote with capital letters "Decision Ready", and a month ago I emailed Immigration, to let them know that it was a "decision ready"-application (a lady at Immi told me to do that when I called)

Awesome!!! Time for celebration...so 4 months...

Wishing everyone the best of luck with their applications.


----------



## kttykat

andyjjjj said:


> Will this be grant week ? who knows where the DIAC wheel of fortune will land this week ..IT COULD BE YOU .


Perhaps not just this week but next week also.....
Seems looking at the grant dates, that many are granted either in the last week of the month (using up the months quota perhaps) or in the first week of the month, fresh quota started, with visas that have been deemed ready but waiting for a place, that is just my humble opinion. I have no idea how immigration really works 

Now I am at the four month mark I plan to give immigration another call...not holding my breath.

Kttykat


----------



## kttykat

Guldsandal said:


> VISA 820 APPROVED!
> 
> Applied: 26th of October 2012
> Where: Sydney Onshore
> Low-risk country.
> Medicals & Police rapports included.
> 
> Approved: 25th of February 2013!!!
> 
> Never heard anything from Immigration or CO.
> 
> A huge thanx to everybody on the boards for all your tips and help - it really made a difference
> 
> Long story short... I probably spent at least a whole months full time preparing the application. Felt like an FBI agent and gathered every little pice of evidence that I could possibly think of. (its amazing how much is somehow recorded online). It came to 300 pages in total, and was divided so easy to find your way through and explanations of every evidence.
> On the front I wrote with capital letters "Decision Ready", and a month ago I emailed Immigration, to let them know that it was a "decision ready"-application (a lady at Immi told me to do that when I called)
> 
> Awesome!!! Time for celebration...so 4 months...
> 
> Wishing everyone the best of luck with their applications.


That is awesome news 

Kttykat


----------



## KrystHell

Guldsandal said:


> VISA 820 APPROVED!
> 
> Applied: 26th of October 2012
> Where: Sydney Onshore
> Low-risk country.
> Medicals & Police rapports included.
> 
> Approved: 25th of February 2013!!!
> 
> Never heard anything from Immigration or CO.
> 
> A huge thanx to everybody on the boards for all your tips and help - it really made a difference
> 
> Long story short... I probably spent at least a whole months full time preparing the application. Felt like an FBI agent and gathered every little pice of evidence that I could possibly think of. (its amazing how much is somehow recorded online). It came to 300 pages in total, and was divided so easy to find your way through and explanations of every evidence.
> On the front I wrote with capital letters "Decision Ready", and a month ago I emailed Immigration, to let them know that it was a "decision ready"-application (a lady at Immi told me to do that when I called)
> 
> Awesome!!! Time for celebration...so 4 months...
> 
> Wishing everyone the best of luck with their applications.


300 pages in total? I didn't even have that the first time around. That's madness!

Congratulations though. It's good to see a few of you have gotten their visa approved this week. Gives us all some hope!

I really wish they were grating more visas to people who are currently out of the country waiting to come back to their loved ones.

And I also wish I knew how/when they decide to grant visas as some people on this forum have been waiting for months and months and haven't gotten any response.


----------



## Guldsandal

Yes totally madnes! ;-)

I just didn't wont to hand in an application and afterwards thinking...oh I should have included this and that". I gave it my all...


----------



## kttykat

Yeah we lodged 7 pounds of forms and evidence, that is around 3.5Kg. Apart from one email acknowledging our valid application we have had zero contact from anybody. We have called multiple times, we know who our case officer is but they refuse to give us her email address and she is yet to contact us......

Kttykat


----------



## KrystHell

kttykat said:


> Yeah we lodged 7 pounds of forms and evidence, that is around 3.5Kg. Apart from one email acknowledging our valid application we have had zero contact from anybody. We have called multiple times, we know who our case officer is but they refuse to give us her email address and she is yet to contact us......
> 
> Kttykat


My first file was 2kg and the second one was the same.

I don't think it's the amount of info. It just needs to be relevant to a given situation.

there seems to be a fair bit of delay when it comes to immigration offices everywhere around the world lately :-/


----------



## kttykat

KrystHell said:


> My first file was 2kg and the second one was the same.
> 
> I don't think it's the amount of info. It just needs to be relevant to a given situation.
> 
> there seems to be a fair bit of delay when it comes to immigration offices everywhere around the world lately :-/


Yeah, there doesn't seem to be anyway of really knowing how an application is going to be processed, it seems like the luck of the draw as to if you get an efficient case officer or not.

We are married and though we don't have children, we do have 8 cats, so if that isn't a committed relationship I don't know what is 

Kttykat


----------



## Guldsandal

I have been out of the country and my bridging visa B was about to expire around these days - so it might have something to do with it...

Some kind of allert that makes them look at your application or something - thats why I checked Vevo today and got a shock to see that it was approved 2 days ago! 

Ran down to the mailbox and found a letter confirming it...

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Laegil

Guldsandal said:


> VISA 820 APPROVED!
> 
> Applied: 26th of October 2012
> Where: Sydney Onshore
> Low-risk country.
> Medicals & Police rapports included.
> 
> Approved: 25th of February 2013!!!
> 
> Never heard anything from Immigration or CO.
> 
> A huge thanx to everybody on the boards for all your tips and help - it really made a difference
> 
> Long story short... I probably spent at least a whole months full time preparing the application. Felt like an FBI agent and gathered every little pice of evidence that I could possibly think of. (its amazing how much is somehow recorded online). It came to 300 pages in total, and was divided so easy to find your way through and explanations of every evidence.
> On the front I wrote with capital letters "Decision Ready", and a month ago I emailed Immigration, to let them know that it was a "decision ready"-application (a lady at Immi told me to do that when I called)
> 
> Awesome!!! Time for celebration...so 4 months...
> 
> Wishing everyone the best of luck with their applications.


Wow, congrats! 
What do you mean with you e-mailed immigration and said that your application is decision ready? Who did you send the e-mail to, just to the general address? And what did you say, given that you already wrote that on your application?


----------



## Guldsandal

Laegil said:


> Wow, congrats!
> What do you mean with you e-mailed immigration and said that your application is decision ready? Who did you send the e-mail to, just to the general address? And what did you say, given that you already wrote that on your application?


I wrote to this address:
[email protected]

"Hi

I spoke to Immigration on the phone to get a timeline, for how long it would take for my Temporary Partner visa (820) lodged in October 2012 to be granted.

She told me that I needed to email you, as my application needed to be marked "DECISION READY" in your system, as all the relevant documents are there.

ie Medicals, Aus Police report, Danish Police Report, form 80, No children, from Low Risk country etc....

- Is this anything you can help me with?"

Then I listed my client no and other relevant numbers...

Good luck


----------



## Mogliettina

andyjjjj said:


> Will this be grant week ? who knows where the DIAC wheel of fortune will land this week ..IT COULD BE YOU .


It was grant week for me!


----------



## andyjjjj

Mogliettina said:


> It was grant week for me!


congrats to you ..someone has to win the DIAC wheel of fortune ..whos next ?


----------



## Mogliettina

Thanks Andijjjj!  And keep saying that : it brings good luck!


----------



## andyjjjj

Mogliettina said:


> Thanks Andijjjj!  I am Italian and applied onshore at the Melbourne office. If you applied from there too I can give you some hints on the CO.


Thanks but unfortunatly I applied in London so all I can do is hope that today is day ...atleast now for you the waiting is over ..goodluck to you


----------



## Mogliettina

andyjjjj said:


> Thanks but unfortunatly I applied in London so all I can do is hope that today is day ...atleast now for you the waiting is over ..goodluck to you


My fingers are crossed for you! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Aussieboy07

KrystHell said:


> Unfortunately you can't. Or else I'm not aware of it. It doesn't really tell you anything other than the visa you're on and that's about it.
> 
> When was the last time immigration was in touch with you?


They last contacted 16 or 17 December 2012 acknowledging reciept of additional documents they requested in November. Emailed them around 14 Feb 2013 with a cc to local politican and still no response. Learnt in jan on this forumn that our CO resigned, so we do not even know if we have a new co or not. Yes a bit of frustration my end


----------



## andyjjjj

Mogliettina said:


> Thanks Andijjjj!  And keep saying that : it brings good luck!


Flights are booked for tuesday .. Visa will be granted on monday morning my CO has flight details and said it s no problem it will be granted .. time to pack up all the stuff and go shopping for shorts and t shirts ..goodluck all


----------



## bashishot

andyjjjj said:


> Flights are booked for tuesday .. Visa will be granted on monday morning my CO has flight details and said it s no problem it will be granted .. time to pack up all the stuff and go shopping for shorts and t shirts ..goodluck all


Awesome! How long has your wait been?


----------



## Prometheus77

Congratulations Andjjjj!! How good it is to be far away from this weather!


----------



## andyjjjj

bashishot said:


> Awesome! How long has your wait been?


It has been 7 months exaclty on friday .. I was quoted 6-8 months so in the middle of expected time ..can not wait to go over and see my wife


----------



## ALB

andyjjjj said:


> Thanks but unfortunatly I applied in London so all I can do is hope that today is day ...atleast now for you the waiting is over ..goodluck to you


Hi Andy when did you apply? I have applied through London also August 13, no visa yet.


----------



## ALB

ALB said:


> Hi Andy when did you apply? I have applied through London also August 13, no visa yet.


oops just saw last post, sorry, Good luck!


----------



## aparker

*Partner Visa Application*

Hi there-- just a quick intro.

I sent in my application on the same day that I sent in my FBI (I'm American) police check -- Feb 12th, 2013. I had my medical on Feb 15th and my results were sent directly to the Embassy in DC two days later. My application included the results of the local Washington State background check. I read on the Australian Embassy in the US that it was best to get these processes underway asap since the FBI police check has the longest lead time (6-8 weeks). I'm still awaiting a case officer assignment.

One small fiasco that I encountered last week was that my payment was denied. Chase bank had suspected fraud and declined the payment (without notifying me) and I got an email from the Australian Embassy warning me that I had one day to resolve the situation, which I did and the payment was accepted. I was told that I would get a case officer assigned in the next 5-10 days, so it should be any day now.


----------



## aparker

*Work Permit*

Does anyone know how long it takes from the time the visa is granted and you enter Australia before you receive a work permit? Is it automatically? is there a wait period (I know there is for foreigners migrating to the US). Also, just to confirm, arriving on a partner visa (subclass 309), you will be considered a permanent resident, right?

I'm just trying to anticipate my situation with a job transfer to a local Brisbane office.


----------



## Apheria

aparker said:


> Hi there-- just a quick intro.
> 
> I sent in my application on the same day that I sent in my FBI (I'm American) police check -- Feb 12th, 2013. I had my medical on Feb 15th and my results were sent directly to the Embassy in DC two days later. My application included the results of the local Washington State background check. I read on the Australian Embassy in the US that it was best to get these processes underway asap since the FBI police check has the longest lead time (6-8 weeks). I'm still awaiting a case officer assignment.
> 
> One small fiasco that I encountered last week was that my payment was denied. Chase bank had suspected fraud and declined the payment (without notifying me) and I got an email from the Australian Embassy warning me that I had one day to resolve the situation, which I did and the payment was accepted. I was told that I would get a case officer assigned in the next 5-10 days, so it should be any day now.


Welcome, and ya the FBI check will be at least 8 weeks, if you have the payment coming out via debt/credit you'll see it come out between week 3-5. And OMG I would be freaking out about the decline, I sent mine via bank draft just cause I'm paranoid. Which visa are you applying for? My application was right at 5 1/2 months from submit to finalization for a 100. I hope yours goes smoothly from here on out! And again welcome to the great wait!


----------



## Apheria

aparker said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes from the time the visa is granted and you enter Australia before you receive a work permit? Is it automatically? is there a wait period (I know there is for foreigners migrating to the US). Also, just to confirm, arriving on a partner visa (subclass 309), you will be considered a permanent resident, right?
> 
> I'm just trying to anticipate my situation with a job transfer to a local Brisbane office.


If you are granted a 309 visa you will have permanent residency and will have right to work once you arrive.


----------



## CollegeGirl

aparker said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes from the time the visa is granted and you enter Australia before you receive a work permit? Is it automatically? is there a wait period (I know there is for foreigners migrating to the US). Also, just to confirm, arriving on a partner visa (subclass 309), you will be considered a permanent resident, right?
> 
> I'm just trying to anticipate my situation with a job transfer to a local Brisbane office.


If you arrive on a 309, you can work as soon as you arrive. There's no waiting period.

I have to disagree a smidge with Apheria, though - the 309 is NOT a permanent residency visa. It's a temporary partner visa.

However, the application for the 309 and the 100 (that's the permanent residency offshore visa subclass) is the same. They'll look at your application, decide if you qualify to go straight to the 100 and grant it straight out if they feel you do. Generally, though, people like to try to write in a cover letter that they submit with their application that they believe they qualify for the subclass 100 visa. It's not absolutely necessary, though, so don't worry too much if you didn't.


----------



## bashishot

aparker said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes from the time the visa is granted and you enter Australia before you receive a work permit? Is it automatically? is there a wait period (I know there is for foreigners migrating to the US). Also, just to confirm, arriving on a partner visa (subclass 309), you will be considered a permanent resident, right?
> 
> I'm just trying to anticipate my situation with a job transfer to a local Brisbane office.


Hi, welcome! You can work as soon as you land! Also, my FBI check took just about 3 weeks. Not sure why it was so quick but I'll take it!


----------



## aparker

Thanks- we're excited about the process and the move to Australia. Yes-- I thought Chase Bank would contact me first and simply place a hold on the transaction. I called twice to ensure that it would go through the next day and it did. Phew. Hopefully the FBI check will go more smoothly; I'm glad it's already underway.


----------



## aparker

bashishot said:


> Hi, welcome! You can work as soon as you land! Also, my FBI check took just about 3 weeks. Not sure why it was so quick but I'll take it!


Wow-- three weeks for the FBI check?? I would never be soo lucky.


----------



## bashishot

aparker said:


> Wow-- three weeks for the FBI check?? I would never be soo lucky.


I was shocked. They charged my card one week and I received the report the next week. I was expecting to wait an additional month at least after they charged me!


----------



## gmflove

KrystHell said:


> I doubt this is why it's not working though. The guy on the phone gave me my latest visa grant number. I'm sure had my visa actually been granted he would have told me. I may have one digit wrong!


Ask them for the Password, you can access VEVO anytime, it doesn't matter what visa you are on. Maybe the grant number only can check current visa.


----------



## KrystHell

gmflove said:


> Ask them for the Password, you can access VEVO anytime, it doesn't matter what visa you are on. Maybe the grant number only can check current visa.


I got through to someone who gave me a password now  It's working fine.

On my bridging visa which is what was expected. Only been waiting 2 weeks anyway so I can't really complaint thus far. They probably will approve it within 6-ish months!


----------



## piazzadoro

visa granted today, yeeey! After nearly 2 years of waiting..


----------



## piazzadoro

this is my timeline


----------



## KrystHell

piazzadoro said:


> this is my timeline


OMG! Nearly 2 years that's crazy! 
Did they ever get in touch in those 2 years requesting further documents at all?


----------



## piazzadoro

KrystHell said:


> OMG! Nearly 2 years that's crazy!
> Did they ever get in touch in those 2 years requesting further documents at all?


No, the first contact was the email from the case officer. She sent it on the 10th of Jan 2013. I applied on the 31st of May 2011. I submitted everything I could with my application. Including medicals. Do not do that. Mine expired by the time she got my folder on her table, so I had to redo it, meaning i had to pay the $360 again, which sucks. Only supply the medicals when they request it!


----------



## KrystHell

piazzadoro said:


> No, the first contact was the email from the case officer. She sent it on the 10th of Jan 2013. I applied on the 31st of May 2011. I submitted everything I could with my application. Including medicals. Do not do that. Mine expired by the time she got my folder on her table, so I had to redo it, meaning i had to pay the $360 again, which sucks. Only supply the medicals when they request it!


I don't need the medicals anymore but 2 years is excessive really, especially since no one ever got in touch with you for over a year. That's madness.

At least you have your visa now. Congratulations. Celebrations are in order!


----------



## Aussieboy07

piazzadoro said:


> visa granted today, yeeey! After nearly 2 years of waiting..


Mate congratulations, i do not know how you did the waitng. i am so happy for you both


----------



## piazzadoro

Aussieboy07 said:


> Mate congratulations, i do not know how you did the waitng. i am so happy for you both


Thanks mate, nothing special. Just lived my life as normal. In the first year I didn't even know that I can apply for a work permit, so that time was hard. I was completely dependent on my bf. Then I got the work permit and an interim medicare card. The only limitation really was that I couldn't leave the country. Now I can.

FYI.
For those who might not know: I thought I might get permanent straight away, because I read that the eligibility for the permanent is two years from the application date. Not from the grant date. I thought I'm so close to that 2 years, I might get it. I've just confirmed today, that this is not the case.This is what the immi website says:

_"However, you may be granted a permanent visa without having to wait if you can demonstrate one of the following:
- at the time you apply for the visa, you have been in a married or de facto relationship with your partner for three years or more, or
- at the time you apply, you have been in a married or de facto relationship with your partner for two years or more, and there is a dependent child of your relationship, or
- your partner was granted a Protection visa or a permanent visa under the humanitarian program and you were in the relationship before the visa was granted and this had been declared to the department at the time."_

So that's good, I only have to wait til the end of May to get it.


----------



## bma

piazzadoro said:


> No, the first contact was the email from the case officer. She sent it on the 10th of Jan 2013. I applied on the 31st of May 2011. I submitted everything I could with my application. Including medicals. Do not do that. Mine expired by the time she got my folder on her table, so I had to redo it, meaning i had to pay the $360 again, which sucks. Only supply the medicals when they request it!


I can't believe it, this is crazy. Congratulations on your visa!!!

Would you mind sharing some more information?
Where did you apply and what was your original visa? And why do you think you were waiting for such a long time? Did you call the immigration from time to time or how did you manage not to get crazy after waiting for such a long time?? Especially when so many applicants get approved in a matter of weeks. Makes you wonder if there's something wrong with your application (we've been waiting for 10 months in Sydney)....

Congratulations!!!


----------



## piazzadoro

bma said:


> I can't believe it, this is crazy. Congratulations on your visa!!!
> 
> Would you mind sharing some more information?
> Where did you apply and what was your original visa? And why do you think you were waiting for such a long time? Did you call the immigration from time to time or how did you manage not to get crazy after waiting for such a long time?? Especially when so many applicants get approved in a matter of weeks. Makes you wonder if there's something wrong with your application (we've been waiting for 10 months in Sydney)....
> 
> Congratulations!!!


Sure. I applied in Qld, Southport. I was amongst the last applicants there as they closed that office, sending all their stuff to Brisbane. I came here on a tourist visa as it was my only option to get in. Of course I called them, in total about 6-8 times, they never had any additional info, they don't know when I get a case officer so I just stopped calling because it was useless. They just said that the current average processing time is 9-12 months. Well, I exceeded it a bit.

It drove me nuts too that others got it in such a short time. There was a girl from Romania, she got it in like 4 days or what. Romania is the neighbour of Hungary. We both are considered as a "high risk country". Have no idea how they classify the countries.

I didn't think that there's something wrong because my case was evident. Long term relationship with tons of proof. I knew I'll get it it was just frustrating not knowing why I have to wait that long and others don't. In my mind I questioned the queueing process, but what can I do? Only wait, and give them what they ask for. I wrote some more info a couple posts earlier on how i killed time. 
Cheers


----------



## bma

piazzadoro said:


> Sure. I applied in Qld, Southport. I was amongst the last applicants there as they closed that office, sending all their stuff to Brisbane. I came here on a tourist visa as it was my only option to get in. Of course I called them, in total about 6-8 times, they never had any additional info, they don't know when I get a case officer so I just stopped calling because it was useless. They just said that the current average processing time is 9-12 months. Well, I exceeded it a bit.
> 
> It drove me nuts too that others got it in such a short time. There was a girl from Romania, she got it in like 4 days or what. Romania is the neighbour of Hungary. We both are considered as a "high risk country". Have no idea how they classify the countries.
> 
> I didn't think that there's something wrong because my case was evident. Long term relationship with tons of proof. I knew I'll get it it was just frustrating not knowing why I have to wait that long and others don't. In my mind I questioned the queueing process, but what can I do? Only wait, and give them what they ask for. I wrote some more info a couple posts earlier on how i killed time.
> Cheers


Thank you very much for your explanation. I had no idea there was an office in Southport, that's interesting (we did the medicals in Southport). It must be the closing of an office that put your application back in the queue, what a mess. It's a shame about the medicals, too. In the Partner migration booklet they specifically say the applicants should attach the medicals and the police check if possible, but then they make you do the medicals again, so not fair.

Well, at least the waiting is now over and you'll be a permanent resident soon. 

All the best!


----------



## piazzadoro

bma said:


> Thank you very much for your explanation. I had no idea there was an office in Southport, that's interesting (we did the medicals in Southport). It must be the closing of an office that put your application back in the queue, what a mess. It's a shame about the medicals, too. In the Partner migration booklet they specifically say the applicants should attach the medicals and the police check if possible, but then they make you do the medicals again, so not fair.
> 
> Well, at least the waiting is now over and you'll be a permanent resident soon.
> 
> All the best!


 Thanks mate! 
I haven't even thought about that. It wouldn't even be fair. They still should have queued the applications based on the date, when they mixed it with the Brisbane applications... Oh well, who knows.


----------



## FifiBucky

*Date of application: 10 August 2012

Nationality: Mauritian

Visa type: PMV subclass 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date visa granted: 01/03/2013*

Happy!! Patience bears fruit!!

Anyway, I've got a question to that. My initial arrival date is 18 May 2013. My wedding is scheduled to be on 27 July 2013 and I was planning to enter australia in mid july. What should I do if I wont have sufficient time to make the arragements to go to australia by the initial entry date? I think I will have to inform DIAC about that. But if I don't enter Oz by that date, will my visa be cancelled and will I have to restart everything or will they change the initial entry date to a later date where I will need to undergo new health/police checks? Pls help! Thx


----------



## Aussieboy07

Seriously!! what arrangements? Buy a plane ticket and pack your suitcase and come here. Anything else can be sorted from here. Visa's are difficult and expensive to get so don't put it in jeapordy by missing the inital entry date. I am sorry but i just don't understand why you would miss that entry date having waited so long..


----------



## bashishot

Aussieboy07 said:


> Seriously!! what arrangements? Buy a plane ticket and pack your suitcase and come here. Anything else can be sorted from here. Visa's are difficult and expensive to get so don't put it in jeapordy by missing the inital entry date. I am sorry but i just don't understand why you would miss that entry date having waited so long..


I don't understand the initial entry date thing. I thought you had 9mo or 12mo or something to enter the country once the visa was granted?


----------



## KrystHell

bashishot said:


> I don't understand the initial entry date thing. I thought you had 9mo or 12mo or something to enter the country once the visa was granted?


When you come to Australia on a Prospective Marriage visa, they give you a date by which you have to have entered the country.

It was about 6 months after the grant date of my visa if I remember well. I believe the reason behind this date is you only have 9 months granted on this particular visa and you then need to provide them with yet more documents with regards to your relationship to apply for the Temporary partner visa. I think they're trying to ensure people are not applying for the prospective marriage for the sake of it so they can come back here.

I don't know, I'm not 100% sure, but all I know is the day mine was granted was the day I was buying my one way ticket back to Australia! Took me one month to be back only because the tickets back to Sydney were too expensive.


----------



## bashishot

KrystHell said:


> When you come to Australia on a Prospective Marriage visa, they give you a date by which you have to have entered the country.
> 
> It was about 6 months after the grant date of my visa if I remember well. I believe the reason behind this date is you only have 9 months granted on this particular visa and you then need to provide them with yet more documents with regards to your relationship to apply for the Temporary partner visa. I think they're trying to ensure people are not applying for the prospective marriage for the sake of it so they can come back here.
> 
> I don't know, I'm not 100% sure, but all I know is the day mine was granted was the day I was buying my one way ticket back to Australia! Took me one month to be back only because the tickets back to Sydney were too expensive.


Ohhh ok. I missed the part about it being a PMV! Makes sense now. Thanks! And yeah, I would be booking the next flight out of here if I was not with my partner!


----------



## mcru

I think that's correct about 300. Here is what it says about 309: Partner Visa: Offshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 309 and 100)

The department will advise you of the date you are required to enter Australia (your initial entry date) at the time of visa grant. Your initial entry date is usually the same as the expiry date for the validity of either your health or character checks, whichever is the earlier.

If you do not enter Australia by the initial entry date, your Partner visa may be cancelled.

If *before your Partner visa is granted*, you advise the department that you will not have sufficient time to reasonably finalise your affairs and make the necessary travel arrangements, the department may consider changing your initial entry date to a later date.
Note: In these circumstances, you may need to undergo new health and / or character checks before you can be granted your Partner visa.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Thanks for the link, an interesting read about visa decisions. Definitely worth having a look for all of us in limbo


----------



## philipg

bashishot said:


> I don't understand the initial entry date thing. I thought you had 9mo or 12mo or something to enter the country once the visa was granted?


Visas are granted on the basis of *intention*. 
The PMV is granted because you applied to DIAC with the *intention *to marry your Australian/overseas partner.
It's valid for 9 months from the grant date. You MUST get married within that 9 months. 
Otherwise it will expire and you start all over again.
To activate the visa, you must return travel to Australia (most cases). You cannot marry before you've traveled.

In my case, my fiance will travel to Australia then return home. I will travel to South Africa to marry, then we'll both return to Australia, together!!

That will give us about 3 months before the visa expires.
Then onto the 820 TR application straight after our return.

I don't want my new wife to be an illegal after the PMV expires.

That's the *intention *anyway


----------



## bashishot

philipg said:


> Visas are granted on the basis of *intention*.
> The PMV is granted because you applied to DIAC with the *intention *to marry your Australian/overseas partner.
> It's valid for 9 months from the grant date. You MUST get married within that 9 months.
> Otherwise it will expire and you start all over again.
> To activate the visa, you must return travel to Australia (most cases). You cannot marry before you've traveled.
> 
> In my case, my fiance will travel to Australia then return home. I will travel to South Africa to marry, then we'll both return to Australia, together!!
> 
> That will give us about 3 months before the visa expires.
> Then onto the 820 TR application straight after our return.
> 
> I don't want my new wife to be an illegal after the PMV expires.
> 
> That's the *intention *anyway


Ok same as the Fiance Visa coming to the US. My husband had to move here and we had to marry within 90 days. So we got married a week after he moved here haha It's all slowly starting to make sense! It sounds a lot different than the fiance visa my husband had coming to the US. The fiance visa coming here is a one entry visa but I'm guessing that isn't the case with the PMV if you are getting married in South Africa?


----------



## Aussieboy07

This is for the PMV 300 from the website
What does the visa let me do?
With this visa, you: 
•must enter Australia before you marry your fiancé
•may leave and re-enter Australia as many times as you wish before your visa ceases (nine months after visa grant)
•can work in Australia
•can apply for a Partner visa in Australia after you marry your fiancé
•can study, but you will not have access to government funding
•may use Australia's medical expenses and hospital care assistance scheme, Medicare, but only if you are in Australia and have already applied for a Partner visa.


----------



## Aussieboy07

I am always greatful for the collective knowledge shared on this forum. I also think thank there is a couple of stand out people like college girl or kitty kat who really need to apply to work in the immigration department when they get to Australia. They also would be able to bring a heart/compassion to the job. Just food for thought ladies


----------



## philipg

Aussieboy07 said:


> This is for the PMV 300 from the website
> What does the visa let me do?
> With this visa, you:
> •must enter Australia before you marry your fiancé
> •may leave and re-enter Australia as many times as you wish before your visa ceases (nine months after visa grant)
> •can work in Australia
> •can apply for a Partner visa in Australia after you marry your fiancé
> •can study, but you will not have access to government funding
> •may use Australia's medical expenses and hospital care assistance scheme, Medicare, but only if you are in Australia and have already applied for a Partner visa.


That's a very nice summary.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## bashishot

Aussieboy07 said:


> I am always greatful for the collective knowledge shared on this forum. I also think thank there is a couple of stand out people like college girl or kitty kat who really need to apply to work in the immigration department when they get to Australia. They also would be able to bring a heart/compassion to the job. Just food for thought ladies


Too right. I would be lost while applying/waiting for this visa. It's so helpful to know there are other people in the same boat who are so knowledgeable and can help others!


----------



## Aussieboy07

Yes Bashisot
If not for this forum (the first i have ever joined) i think i would be half mad (aussie slang). It has been very difficult to even communicate to my fiancee due to where she lives in PH. She jokes that she climbs a coconut tree to answer the mobile phone (there is no landline/computer service in her province) though the reality is she runs up the road when i call and goes upstairs in her aunties house. Yet we still find ways to communicate. A new mobile service provider placed a tower 7 meters from her front door and it was good for a couple of weeks until typhoon Pablo wiped it out as well as her parents house (where she lives) and farm. They are rebuilding of course and as the local school teacher she is so torn between coming to Australia as soon as possible or staying there until the last minute. You can see the carnage on utube of compostella valley in the philippines. I am sorry i got carried away with our personal story but felt others would better appreciate their circumstances


----------



## CollegeGirl

Aussieboy07 said:


> I am always greatful for the collective knowledge shared on this forum. I also think thank there is a couple of stand out people like college girl or kitty kat who really need to apply to work in the immigration department when they get to Australia. They also would be able to bring a heart/compassion to the job. Just food for thought ladies


That is so kind of you, Aussieboy. I know Ktty definitely deserves that kind of honor, but I'm not so sure I do - I still feel there's so much I have left to learn, or answers I give that are not quite perfect. I do my best, though, because I love helping people, especially people in love who only want to be together.


----------



## Aussieboy07

you do deserve it


----------



## FifiBucky

Aussieboy07 said:


> Seriously!! what arrangements? Buy a plane ticket and pack your suitcase and come here. Anything else can be sorted from here. Visa's are difficult and expensive to get so don't put it in jeapordy by missing the inital entry date. I am sorry but i just don't understand why you would miss that entry date having waited so long..


Aussieboy, I've got a government job here and I will need to give a notice that I'm leaving, and they need to approve it etc and that's not possible before May. I've gone through other forums and noticed that others have gone to oz just for 1 or 2 weeks to validate the visa and then back to their country until back to australia permanently. Can I do the same thing? I mean I'll come to Oz for 1 week in April and then back to my country and then back to Oz in July to get married? Can I do it that way?


----------



## KrystHell

FifiBucky said:


> Aussieboy, I've got a government job here and I will need to give a notice that I'm leaving, and they need to approve it etc and that's not possible before May. I've gone through other forums and noticed that others have gone to oz just for 1 or 2 weeks to validate the visa and then back to their country until back to australia permanently. Can I do the same thing? I mean I'll come to Oz for 1 week in April and then back to my country and then back to Oz in July to get married? Can I do it that way?


Your best bet is to call immigration and ask them. Given the circumstances I'm sure it'll be okay but you're still better off talking to someone who knows the rules in and out.

I'm sure it'll be absolutely fine but give them a call ton confirm it. You want to avoid being back to square 1 if things don't go to plan!


----------



## FifiBucky

KrystHell said:


> Your best bet is to call immigration and ask them. Given the circumstances I'm sure it'll be okay but you're still better off talking to someone who knows the rules in and out.
> 
> I'm sure it'll be absolutely fine but give them a call ton confirm it. You want to avoid being back to square 1 if things don't go to plan!


Thx KrystHell, I'm sending them an email. I hope they will reply cos I sent them an email last week regarding the Form 80 but there was no reply. Anyway merci de m'avoir aidé


----------



## CollegeGirl

FifiBucky said:


> Aussieboy, I've got a government job here and I will need to give a notice that I'm leaving, and they need to approve it etc and that's not possible before May. I've gone through other forums and noticed that others have gone to oz just for 1 or 2 weeks to validate the visa and then back to their country until back to australia permanently. Can I do the same thing? I mean I'll come to Oz for 1 week in April and then back to my country and then back to Oz in July to get married? Can I do it that way?


Fifi, you absolutely can do that. All you have to do is enter the country to validate your visa. There's no proscribed length of time that you have to stay when you come in to validate your visa. I read on a forum where someone came into the country, didn't even leave the airport, turned around and flew back out again.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I meant to add... just be sure NOT to miss this initial entry date. They really are very strict about it and will not generally change it once it's set. You can ask beforehand, but after visa grant, you're pretty much stuck, as far as I know. And as someone else said, yes, they're based on your health or police checks, whichever has the soonest expiration date.


----------



## FifiBucky

Thx for these info Collegegirl


----------



## mcru

So can someone clarify that there is no requirement to actually get married _in Australia _on an approved and issued PMV 300, just to enter Australia _before _you get married? Once you've entered you can get married _anywhere_, as Australia recognises overseas marriage certificates - all that matters is you do it within the 9 month timeframe, although obviously a PMV300 is issued based on the intention to marry within Australia.

Obviously it is essential and reasonable that PMV 300 applicants demonstrate they are really intending to get married ... but it begs the question, how do people who want to marry, have a ceremony overseas and then settle in Australia fit into the system? Many Australians have their weddings these day's on a beach in Fiji... I guess it's a matter of timing as to whether you put in an incomplete 309 application and then send the overseas marriage certificate later (can you do this?) or go for 300 and then make the switch. The difficulty is not knowing the processing time of course. I guess the best bet if you are about to get married abroad is to talk to you CO.

Why bother making applicants go through the whole process of an Australian NOIM etc if they intend to genuinely get married _offshore_ after the 300 visa is granted? ... Doesn't reduce probability of genuineness, (in fact, could be considered more genuine to get married in a place where all family members could attend easily??) 
Suppose the Australian wedding and reception industry has enough clout to make a case for the status quo!


----------



## Wait

mcru said:


> So can someone clarify that there is no requirement to actually get married in Australia on an approved and issued PMV 300, just to enter Australia before you get married? Once you've entered you can get married anywhere, as Australia recognises overseas marriage certificates - all that matters is you do it within the 9 month timeframe, although obviously a PMV300 is issued based on the intention to marry within Australia.
> 
> Obviously it is essential and reasonable that PMV 300 applicants demonstrate they are really intending to get married ... but it begs the question, how do people who want to marry, have a ceremony overseas and then settle in Australia fit into the system? Many Australians have their weddings these day's on a beach in Fiji... I guess it's a matter of timing as to whether you put in an incomplete 309 application and then send the overseas marriage certificate later (can you do this?) or go for 300 and then make the switch. The difficulty is not knowing the processing time of course. I guess the best bet if you are about to get married abroad is to talk to you CO.
> 
> Why bother making applicants go through the whole process of an Australian NOIM etc if they intend to genuinely get married offshore after the 300 visa is granted? ... Doesn't reduce probability of genuineness, (in fact, could be considered more genuine to get married in a place where all family members could attend easily??)
> Suppose the Australian wedding and reception industry has enough clout to make a case for the status quo!


I think by memory*... when the PMV is granted... the applicant cannot leave Austr. (travel overseas) for a period of time.. i.e. *6 months or something like that!


----------



## daybyday1

does anyone know if you have to pay a bond for a visitor visa and if so how much is it ? 
oh, from cairo 
thanks


----------



## CollegeGirl

Wait said:


> I think by memory*... when the PMV is granted... the applicant cannot leave Austr. (travel overseas) for a period of time.. i.e. *6 months or something like that!


No, this is not correct. There are no travel restrictions on the PMV.

And mcru, you are right - you CAN marry outside Australia on a PMV.

Page 32 of the Partner Migration Booklet says:



> If you are granted a Prospective Marriage visa, *your marriage can take place either in or outside Australia*, but you must have entered Australia at least once on the Prospective Marriage visa before the marriage takes place. In addition, your marriage must occur within the 9-month validity period of your Prospective Marriage visa.


----------



## KrystHell

mcru said:


> So can someone clarify that there is no requirement to actually get married _in Australia _on an approved and issued PMV 300, just to enter Australia _before _you get married? Once you've entered you can get married _anywhere_, as Australia recognises overseas marriage certificates - all that matters is you do it within the 9 month timeframe, although obviously a PMV300 is issued based on the intention to marry within Australia.
> 
> Obviously it is essential and reasonable that PMV 300 applicants demonstrate they are really intending to get married ... but it begs the question, how do people who want to marry, have a ceremony overseas and then settle in Australia fit into the system? Many Australians have their weddings these day's on a beach in Fiji... I guess it's a matter of timing as to whether you put in an incomplete 309 application and then send the overseas marriage certificate later (can you do this?) or go for 300 and then make the switch. The difficulty is not knowing the processing time of course. I guess the best bet if you are about to get married abroad is to talk to you CO.
> 
> Why bother making applicants go through the whole process of an Australian NOIM etc if they intend to genuinely get married _offshore_ after the 300 visa is granted? ... Doesn't reduce probability of genuineness, (in fact, could be considered more genuine to get married in a place where all family members could attend easily??)
> Suppose the Australian wedding and reception industry has enough clout to make a case for the status quo!


I remember asking this very question and I was told if we were getting married in France, we would have to start the process again and apply for a partner visa instead.

You have to get married in Australia. You cannot get married abroad. Not on a PMV anyway since you have to provide them not only with the NOIM but also all your wedding plans


----------



## KrystHell

CollegeGirl said:


> No, this is not correct. There are no travel restrictions on the PMV.
> 
> And mcru, you are right - you CAN marry outside Australia on a PMV.
> 
> Page 32 of the Partner Migration Booklet says:


This is miles away from what I was told when we applied for our visa. Both immigration agents and the immigration department told us we had to get married in Australia for the PMV to be valid.

I do not know whether things have changed or not but that was the only option we were given on the PMV


----------



## KrystHell

I just found this:

Marrying abroad.
You must not marry before entering Australia. If you decide to get married offshore, you will need to fly to Australia first to activate the visa. If you do not activate your visa before you marry, you will be in breach of a visa condition and your visa may be liable for cancellation. - 

But again, this was not mentioned to us at any stage of our application and when I asked immigration if we could get married in France I was told this would void my PMV and I would need to apply for the partner visa instead


----------



## bma

KrystHell said:


> This is miles away from what I was told when we applied for our visa. Both immigration agents and the immigration department told us we had to get married in Australia for the PMV to be valid.
> 
> I do not know whether things have changed or not but that was the only option we were given on the PMV


I can't believe you got those instructions from two migration agents, they should have known better. A lot of times DIAC employees (especially at the call center) don't answer the questions correctly, you call five times and get five different answers, but nevertheless... This is not a complicated matter, you shouldn't have gotten such misleading answers.

The Partner Migration booklet says clearly you're allowed to marry anywhere you want to, onshore or offshore, but all PMV applicants need to validate their visas in Australia first. And because flying in and out of Australia is pretty expensive, especially just to validate the visa, people usually marry in Australia.


----------



## bma

mcru said:


> Obviously it is essential and reasonable that PMV 300 applicants demonstrate they are really intending to get married ... but it begs the question, how do people who want to marry, have a ceremony overseas and then settle in Australia fit into the system? Many Australians have their weddings these day's on a beach in Fiji... I guess it's a matter of timing as to whether you put in an incomplete 309 application and then send the overseas marriage certificate later (can you do this?) or go for 300 and then make the switch. The difficulty is not knowing the processing time of course. I guess the best bet if you are about to get married abroad is to talk to you CO.
> 
> Why bother making applicants go through the whole process of an Australian NOIM etc if they intend to genuinely get married _offshore_ after the 300 visa is granted? ... Doesn't reduce probability of genuineness, (in fact, could be considered more genuine to get married in a place where all family members could attend easily??)
> Suppose the Australian wedding and reception industry has enough clout to make a case for the status quo!


The difference in applying for a partner visa 309 or PMV is in evidence. For a 309 partner visa (married or de facto) you need to have evidence in four categories:
1. financial aspects;
2. the nature of the household;
3. social context of the relationship;
4. the nature of your commitment to each other.

Getting married isn't enough evidence to be granted a partner visa 309, you still need to have plenty of evidence in those four categories.

That is why those who have lived together at least for a year usually apply for a partner visa, and those who were in a committed relationship, but don't have enough evidence apply for a PMV.

Applying for a PMV, then get married and change an application to 309 doesn't solve anything. Such couple still won't have enough evidence, cause marriage certificate itself isn't enough.

And if you apply for a partner visa 309 and you plan to get married a few months later and send the marriage certificate to the immigration - you'd be assessed as a de facto couple at the time of the lodgement of the application, which means you need to have evidence in all those four categories for every month of the last 12 months.


----------



## KrystHell

bma said:


> The difference in applying for a partner visa 309 or PMV is in evidence. For a 309 partner visa (married or de facto) you need to have evidence in four categories:
> 1. financial aspects;
> 2. the nature of the household;
> 3. social context of the relationship;
> 4. the nature of your commitment to each other.
> 
> Getting married isn't enough evidence to be granted a partner visa 309, you still need to have plenty of evidence in those four categories.
> 
> That is why those who have lived together at least for a year usually apply for a partner visa, and those who were in a committed relationship, but don't have enough evidence apply for a PMV.
> 
> Applying for a PMV, then get married and change an application to 309 doesn't solve anything. Such couple still won't have enough evidence, cause marriage certificate itself isn't enough.
> 
> And if you apply for a partner visa 309 and you plan to get married a few months later and send the marriage certificate to the immigration - you'd be assessed as a de facto couple at the time of the lodgement of the application, which means you need to have evidence in all those four categories for every month of the last 12 months.


The thing to remember though is no matter how long you've been with someone, if you don't have sufficient proof you've been living together for 2 years you don't qualify for a de facto relationship either. They make it very hard in all aspects.

I know that we had been living together 8 months when I left the country to apply for the PMV but that wouldn't have been enough to allow me to stay in the country while applying for a partner visa.

We have provided a lot of information but I honestly don't believe the more the better. I think as long as everything is relevant and makes sense, shows commitment etc... they're happy with a small-ish file. Our second file was only 2kg worth of paperwork, but again, we weren't going to provide then with the same documents we provided them with for the PMV. This makes no sense. We showed continuum in the relationship which I believe is what they're looking for.

Someone told me his wife used to work for the immigration department and she would treat big massive file as suspicious because she felt people were trying too hard.

At the end of the day, it's entirely up to the CO. Some of them treat you as a number, others as an actual person (which I was lucky with when I was stuck in France and my husband had his motorbike accident). It's the wheel of fortune really :-/


----------



## CollegeGirl

KrystHell said:


> I just found this:
> 
> Marrying abroad.
> You must not marry before entering Australia. If you decide to get married offshore, you will need to fly to Australia first to activate the visa. If you do not activate your visa before you marry, you will be in breach of a visa condition and your visa may be liable for cancellation. -
> 
> But again, this was not mentioned to us at any stage of our application and when I asked immigration if we could get married in France I was told this would void my PMV and I would need to apply for the partner visa instead


I can see how it could be confusing.

If you get married anywhere (onshore or offshore) while your PMV application is _processing_, you would have to let Immigration know as your visa application would need to be changed to a spouse visa.

But if your PMV is approved, and you fly into Australia, unmarried, activating your PMV, you can then fly offshore again anytime within those nine months and get married wherever you want.

I will say I don't think the Partner Migration Booklet does the best job of explaining this, but it does say in black and white that you can marry wherever you choose. If your migration agent(s) or DIAC told you otherwise, you were unfortunately given incorrect advice.


----------



## KrystHell

CollegeGirl said:


> I can see how it could be confusing.
> 
> If you get married anywhere (onshore or offshore) while your PMV application is _processing_, you would have to let Immigration know as your visa application would need to be changed to a spouse visa.
> 
> But if your PMV is approved, and you fly into Australia, unmarried, activating your PMV, you can then fly offshore again anytime within those nine months and get married wherever you want.
> 
> I will say I don't think the Partner Migration Booklet does the best job of explaining this, but it does say in black and white that you can marry wherever you choose. If your migration agent(s) or DIAC told you otherwise, you were unfortunately given incorrect advice.


The thing is too, when you have to have everything organised prior to applying for the visa (they asked us to provide them with receipts for the celebrant, ceremony location, restaurant etc...) it's very hard to do it otherwise.
We were going to get married in both France and Australia anyway so it didn't bother us as such, but it's hard to organise a wedding, have a date booked, come to Australia for a quick visit and go back to your home country to get married. It costs a lot of money, it's very time consuming, and you never know how long you'll have before the actual wedding date you've chosen since they seem to be taking anything between 4 and 10 months to approve the PMV.

It worked out fine for us as we're having our French wedding once my partner visa has been finalised and we can actually book a date, but you can imagine how much trouble some people on this forum would have to go through to


----------



## CollegeGirl

KrystHell said:


> The thing is too, when you have to have everything organised prior to applying for the visa (they asked us to provide them with receipts for the celebrant, ceremony location, restaurant etc...) it's very hard to do it otherwise.
> We were going to get married in both France and Australia anyway so it didn't bother us as such, but it's hard to organise a wedding, have a date booked, come to Australia for a quick visit and go back to your home country to get married. It costs a lot of money, it's very time consuming, and you never know how long you'll have before the actual wedding date you've chosen since they seem to be taking anything between 4 and 10 months to approve the PMV.
> 
> It worked out fine for us as we're having our French wedding once my partner visa has been finalised and we can actually book a date, but you can imagine how much trouble some people on this forum would have to go through to


Oh, I fully agree that it's an expensive way to do it, airfare-wise. But as far as I know there's no issue with going ahead and lodging a NOIM, getting a letter from a celebrant, and then changing your mind and getting married outside Australia instead. But of course that doubles your airfare, as you said. My fiance and I are going to have a very small inexpensive wedding with just a few close Australian friends a few months after I get there, and then have our big wedding in the US a year later. But yeah... not cheap.


----------



## bma

KrystHell said:


> The thing to remember though is no matter how long you've been with someone, if you don't have sufficient proof you've been living together for 2 years you don't qualify for a de facto relationship either. They make it very hard in all aspects.


This isn't true. The Partner Migration Booklet never mentions this requirement.

To apply in Australia for a partner visa on the basis of marriage, you must be legally married to your partner.

To apply for a partner visa as a de facto partner, you must show that you have been in a de facto relationship for the entire 12 months immediately prior to lodging your application. If the relationship was registered in Australia, then this serves a waiver of the 12-month relationship requirement and this requirement at time of application lodgement does not apply.

But the booklet also says that for the purpose of a partner visa application, a person is in a de facto relationship with another person when they have a mutual commitment to a shared life to the exclusion of all others; the relationship between them is genuine and continuing; they live together or do not live separately and apart on a permanent basis; and the relationship has continued for the period of 12 months immediately preceding the date of application.

Which means that a couple has to live together for a year (and have evidence for it), unless they register their relationship; registering a relationship is a waiver for a 12 month relationship (cohabitation) requirement. Of course you still have to have enough evidence to prove your relationship is genuine.



KrystHell said:


> I know that we had been living together 8 months when I left the country to apply for the PMV but that wouldn't have been enough to allow me to stay in the country while applying for a partner visa.


You could have registered your relationship and used it as a waiver, but... 
Where were you living in Australia, what state? And for how long? Cause in Victoria for example you can't register your relationship unless you've been living there for a year. And in Western Australia for example, you can't register a relationship at all.

It's possible you weren't able to register your relationship, and if you only had evidence for 8 months of your relationship, but good evidence for those 8 months, that's still not enough; as a de facto you need to have evidence for the entire 12 months.



KrystHell said:


> We have provided a lot of information but I honestly don't believe the more the better. I think as long as everything is relevant and makes sense, shows commitment etc... they're happy with a small-ish file. Our second file was only 2kg worth of paperwork, but again, we weren't going to provide then with the same documents we provided them with for the PMV. This makes no sense. We showed continuum in the relationship which I believe is what they're looking for.
> 
> Someone told me his wife used to work for the immigration department and she would treat big massive file as suspicious because she felt people were trying too hard.
> 
> At the end of the day, it's entirely up to the CO. Some of them treat you as a number, others as an actual person (which I was lucky with when I was stuck in France and my husband had his motorbike accident). It's the wheel of fortune really :-/


It's a pity you had a bad experience and a lot of us did, but fortunately all went good for you at the end and you are together with your partner in Australia and that's what matters. Of course the bitter taste remains, it's best to try and let it go, at least that's what I'm trying to do, we were misadvised as well.
All the best.


----------



## somedaysoon

*seeking information*

Hi, I am American and my husband in Australian. I applied for my 309/100 visa on September 7, 2012 in Washington D.C. I have a 15 year old daughter and we wanted her to be able to start school at the beginning of the year so we did not wait for our visa to be approved but came in on tourist visas. Hopefully our visas will be approved soon and we plan on going to NZ to get them (we've been told that we have to leave the country when they are ready to approve the visas). I was wondering if anyone has done this or knows how it works? How long does it take? Do we go to Wellington? Auckland? Thanks so much for any information!


----------



## bma

somedaysoon said:


> Hi, I am American and my husband in Australian. I applied for my 309/100 visa on September 7, 2012 in Washington D.C. I have a 15 year old daughter and we wanted her to be able to start school at the beginning of the year so we did not wait for our visa to be approved but came in on tourist visas. Hopefully our visas will be approved soon and we plan on going to NZ to get them (we've been told that we have to leave the country when they are ready to approve the visas). I was wondering if anyone has done this or knows how it works? How long does it take? Do we go to Wellington? Auckland? Thanks so much for any information!


You need to be in contact with your case officer as your case officer will tell you when your visa is being finalised and you need to leave the country for the visa to be granted.

You can fly anywhere, New Zealand, Bali, wherever (depends on where in Australia you live and what flights are the cheapest). Some say you need to stay abroad for at least three working days, and some say five working days. You have to discuss this with your case officer and she/he will give you the details. Your case officer must know you're abroad, if they don't, let them know straight away, otherwise your visa could be granted while you're in Australia and that would mean nothing but trouble for you.
All the best.


----------



## Wait

CollegeGirl said:


> No, this is not correct. There are no travel restrictions on the PMV.
> 
> And mcru, you are right - you CAN marry outside Australia on a PMV.
> 
> Page 32 of the Partner Migration Booklet says:


Thank you for this...
I have been misinformed then.
We were wanting our wedding reception to be held in Fiji.. our birthplace & where my Fiance's family are... as they won't all be able to make it to our ceremony here in Austr.


----------



## KrystHell

Wait said:


> Thank you for this...
> I have been misinformed then.
> We were wanting our wedding reception to be held in Fiji.. our birthplace & where my Fiance's family are... as they won't all be able to make it to our ceremony here in Austr.


We were misinformed too... I am not sure the people we speak to on the Immigration line understand all rules. They seem to guess what you're allowed to do or not when giving you "advice"


----------



## CollegeGirl

Wait said:


> Thank you for this...
> I have been misinformed then.
> We were wanting our wedding reception to be held in Fiji.. our birthplace & where my Fiance's family are... as they won't all be able to make it to our ceremony here in Austr.


It's right here on DIAC's website:



> What does the visa let me do?
> 
> With this visa, you:
> 
> must enter Australia before you marry your fiancé
> *may leave and re-enter Australia as many times as you wish before your visa ceases* (nine months after visa grant)


I really hate how much misinformation seems to go out... MARA-registered migration agents are usually more reliable than DIAC, IMO, but of course it depends on the agent.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Somedaysoon
The best advice will come from Kitty Kat or College girl especially as you are from the US. (we won't hold that against you haha) I only know the philippine stuff


----------



## RC51

So its been 14 months now since my husband and i first applied and now im back in sydney .. havent heard anything .. theyr sayin its the security check thats taking time .. im just wondering how much longer do we have to wait !!!!


----------



## kttykat

somedaysoon said:


> Hi, I am American and my husband in Australian. I applied for my 309/100 visa on September 7, 2012 in Washington D.C. I have a 15 year old daughter and we wanted her to be able to start school at the beginning of the year so we did not wait for our visa to be approved but came in on tourist visas. Hopefully our visas will be approved soon and we plan on going to NZ to get them (we've been told that we have to leave the country when they are ready to approve the visas). I was wondering if anyone has done this or knows how it works? How long does it take? Do we go to Wellington? Auckland? Thanks so much for any information!


Hi, I am here on an ETA, 90 days then I have to leave and come back again for another 90 days. Anywhere in NZ will do. My husband has been to NZ and to Auckland and Wellington, he was suggesting Auckland was better but that is just in his humble opinion. As I said I didn't go the tourist visa, I got an ETA as it was quicker and easier and that is what immigration suggested that I do. The ETA is good for a year with multiple entries.

Kttykat


----------



## andyjjjj

*Visa granted*

hey everyone I have just been emailed my visa grant ..which is lucky because my flight leaves at 6am tomorrow .. good luck to everyone who is waiting for there grants and remember the DIAC wheel of fortune may land on you next


----------



## mcru

andyjjjj said:


> hey everyone I have just been emailed my visa grant ..which is lucky because my flight leaves at 6am tomorrow .. good luck to everyone who is waiting for there grants and remember the DIAC wheel of fortune may land on you next


No way! thats fantastic! be sure to celebrate (but not too much you miss your flight)!


----------



## CollegeGirl

andyjjjj said:


> hey everyone I have just been emailed my visa grant ..which is lucky because my flight leaves at 6am tomorrow .. good luck to everyone who is waiting for there grants and remember the DIAC wheel of fortune may land on you next


Congrats!!!!!


----------



## aparker

*super fast FBI background check*

In spite of the claims that the FBI background check would take between 6-8 weeks or longer, I just mine back and it only took from February 12th, the date that I mailed it in, til March 1st to receive the letter back (less than 3 weeks).

On the other hand, I applied on that same day to the Australian Embassy in the US for a partner visa (subclass 309) and still have not been assigned a case officer. Patiently waiting for it.......


----------



## Rina

andyjjjj said:


> hey everyone I have just been emailed my visa grant ..which is lucky because my flight leaves at 6am tomorrow .. good luck to everyone who is waiting for there grants and remember the DIAC wheel of fortune may land on you next


 yayyyy!! Congratulations!!!
(which visa were you going for?)
Yayyyyyyy!!!


----------



## bashishot

andyjjjj said:


> hey everyone I have just been emailed my visa grant ..which is lucky because my flight leaves at 6am tomorrow .. good luck to everyone who is waiting for there grants and remember the DIAC wheel of fortune may land on you next


Wow, that's awesome! Pretty sure that is the best timing of all time!


----------



## aparker

For those that have recently gotten a case officer assigned (in the US), how long did it take from the time that you mailed in the application, and was the correspondence via email or snail mail?


----------



## IhopeI'mapproved

aparker said:


> For those that have recently gotten a case officer assigned (in the US), how long did it take from the time that you mailed in the application, and was the correspondence via email or snail mail?


About a week via email.


----------



## Rina

aparker said:


> For those that have recently gotten a case officer assigned (in the US), how long did it take from the time that you mailed in the application, and was the correspondence via email or snail mail?


Hi, 
we applied 25th Oct and were assigned a case officer on the 15th Nov, via email


----------



## bashishot

aparker said:


> For those that have recently gotten a case officer assigned (in the US), how long did it take from the time that you mailed in the application, and was the correspondence via email or snail mail?


Hi, our application was received in DC on Jan 28th and a CO was assigned on February 7.


----------



## aparker

Wow-- that's quick. I'm starting to get concerned that I haven't heard anything back yet from a CO. I sent in my application on Feb 12th, and the payment went through on the 22nd, and I still haven't heard anything. I'm just anxious about the process!


----------



## Rina

aparker said:


> Wow-- that's quick. I'm starting to get concerned that I haven't heard anything back yet from a CO. I sent in my application on Feb 12th, and the payment went through on the 22nd, and I still haven't heard anything. I'm just anxious about the process!


Lol, you will hear soon and are guaranteed to become more anxious as the process goes!
We havent heard anything from our CO since being assigned one.

Let the waiting begin


----------



## Aussieboy07

Rina
So well said and eventually anxious turns into paranoia if you wait long enough. I am now into my 7 month and have come up with all sorts of conspiracy theories lol


----------



## bashishot

Aussieboy07 said:


> Rina
> So well said and eventually anxious turns into paranoia if you wait long enough. I am now into my 7 month and have come up with all sorts of conspiracy theories lol


Are you guys onshore/offshore? What country? I am just over a month now and already paranoid haha


----------



## Aussieboy07

I am in Australia and she is in the philippines. Unfortunately it has to be like this because of work and our need to build our savings


----------



## bashishot

Aussieboy07 said:


> I am in Australia and she is in the philippines. Unfortunately it has to be like this because of work and our need to build our savings


Same here. We would have moved sooner but this way we can have a good amount saved up before we move. I was thinking of going there with my family on the ETA option but then we would have no savings.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Yes sadly love does not pay the mortgage or pay for airfares, weddings or the partner visa after we are married. Though when she does come here at least she will be paid a better wage. Even though she earns a good wage by philippine standards, she could earn almost double in 1 week than what she earns in a month there. Though i guess it puts food on her table


----------



## bradsterusa

aparker said:


> Wow-- that's quick. I'm starting to get concerned that I haven't heard anything back yet from a CO. I sent in my application on Feb 12th, and the payment went through on the 22nd, and I still haven't heard anything. I'm just anxious about the process!


There is a few that have called the Americas service line and have been told it can take a few weeks to receive the confirmation email, (those that have been told that have waited longer then a few weeks to receive there emails) and when they do get the email it doesn't contain the caseworkers name. I don't know whats going on in DC they seem slow and disorganized at the moment.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hmmm Brad
Really just at this moment!! I am a career public servant and have never encountered such inefficiencies and total lack of regard for a client as what occurs in the Australian Embassy. Yes whilst the applicant is from overseas the sponsor/partner is an Australian citizen and to not even return a simple email/acknowledgement of the email sent to them is just unforgiveable. The fact that people/ Australian citizens are fearful to complain due to fear of repercussion disturbs me and i encourage everyone once their visa is granted to contact their local MP and highlight the problem. It is an election year and this is the time to make noise and seek change. So i will get of my soap box now and will go back to watching the grass grow as it still occurs faster than the processing of visas. brad this was me agreeing with you and just letting of steam/frustration with a crap service


----------



## philipg

Wait said:


> I think by memory*... when the PMV is granted... the applicant cannot leave Austr. (travel overseas) for a period of time.. i.e. *6 months or something like that!


That is incorrect Wait.
Here's a lift out from my fiance's visa grant, VEVO.

"Entries allowed	*Multiple entries to and from Australia during the validity of your visa*
Must not arrive after	dd/mm/2013
Period of stay	Until dd October 2013
Included in this visa 
Visa conditions	
8515 - Not marry before first entry: The visa holder cannot marry before entering Australia.
8519 - Marry within visa validity: The visa holder must enter into the marriage in relation to which the visa was granted within the visa period."

I believe what you're referring to is the subclass 820 (temporary residency). 
Once married and living in Australia, you must apply for an 820 while the 300 is still valid. 
Otherwise, when the 300 validity period is expired, your spouse becomes an illegal immigrant.
While waiting for the 820 to be approved, DIAC will issue a bridging visa A (BV-A). 
While on a BVA, your spouse should not leave Australia because he/she will not be allowed back into Australia. 
The only way they can leave, is to apply for a BV-B, which allows return travel for exceptional circumstances.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Gerrywins

Was hoping for some good news this month but my CO is on leave until end of March :-(. There comes my 14 months of waiting


----------



## bradsterusa

Gerrywins said:


> Was hoping for some good news this month but my CO is on leave until end of March :-(. There comes my 14 months of waiting


Sorry to hear that Gerrywins, I hope your CO gets back and grants your visa!!


----------



## bradsterusa

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hmmm Brad
> Really just at this moment!! I am a career public servant and have never encountered such inefficiencies and total lack of regard for a client as what occurs in the Australian Embassy. Yes whilst the applicant is from overseas the sponsor/partner is an Australian citizen and to not even return a simple email/acknowledgement of the email sent to them is just unforgiveable. The fact that people/ Australian citizens are fearful to complain due to fear of repercussion disturbs me and i encourage everyone once their visa is granted to contact their local MP and highlight the problem. It is an election year and this is the time to make noise and seek change. So i will get of my soap box now and will go back to watching the grass grow as it still occurs faster than the processing of visas. brad this was me agreeing with you and just letting of steam/frustration with a crap service


Backs away slowwwwwly LOL


----------



## sunnysmile

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hmmm Brad
> Really just at this moment!! I am a career public servant and have never encountered such inefficiencies and total lack of regard for a client as what occurs in the Australian Embassy. Yes whilst the applicant is from overseas the sponsor/partner is an Australian citizen and to not even return a simple email/acknowledgement of the email sent to them is just unforgiveable. The fact that people/ Australian citizens are fearful to complain due to fear of repercussion disturbs me and i encourage everyone once their visa is granted to contact their local MP and highlight the problem. It is an election year and this is the time to make noise and seek change. So i will get of my soap box now and will go back to watching the grass grow as it still occurs faster than the processing of visas. brad this was me agreeing with you and just letting of steam/frustration with a crap service


Thanks you for this, Aussieboy07. My steam pressure is a little bit lower after this.


----------



## islgirl

contacted my CO, after 7 months my application is still in the assessment stage and she indicated she is unable to provide a timeframe for when the visa would be granted pffff


----------



## Nikocs

Hi everybody. I found this forum very useful so I decided to register. I always like to read other people timelines to see how long it will take to get the visa. My CO just emailed me today saying I sent enough evidence and my relationship meets with the requirements to get the permanent visa. I am so happy I don't have to wait 2 years for the permanent visa. 
I hope everybody who applies will get the visa and I wish everybody the best of luck.


----------



## bashishot

Nikocs said:


> Hi everybody. I found this forum very useful so I decided to register. I always like to read other people timelines to see how long it will take to get the visa. My CO just emailed me today saying I sent enough evidence and my relationship meets with the requirements to get the permanent visa. I am so happy I don't have to wait 2 years for the permanent visa.
> I hope everybody who applies will get the visa and I wish everybody the best of luck.


That's great! So I guess this means it was granted? How long was your wait?


----------



## Nikocs

No . I only applied last month, but she emailed me to say my relationship meets with the requirements to get the permanent visa. I guess it's means I will definitely get the it. 
She asked me to complete the medicals in May, and in her first email she said it will take up to 8-9 month.


----------



## bashishot

Nikocs said:


> No . I only applied last month, but she emailed me to say my relationship meets with the requirements to get the permanent visa. I guess it's means I will definitely get the it.
> She asked me to complete the medicals in May, and in her first email she said it will take up to 8-9 month.


Ohh ok! Well welcome to the forum!


----------



## Aussieboy07

Nikocs said:


> No . I only applied last month, but she emailed me to say my relationship meets with the requirements to get the permanent visa. I guess it's means I will definitely get the it.
> She asked me to complete the medicals in May, and in her first email she said it will take up to 8-9 month.


Hi Nikos
This is the first time i have heard a co send such a message. I think most of us here would agree that if all co sent such a message in the early stages, some of the stress that we all feel would go away. We all know how our health is and whether we are law abiding citizens, but we don't know how relationships are viewed by the embassy. Your email has just changed my way of thinking, i am now going to write to the immigration minister (politician) and request that once the relationship has been deemed to be accepted as real and meets the requirements of the visa that the applicant be informed of this. I have read many reasons why relationships are doubted, including but not limited to age difference, length of relationship and believe it or not religious difference, so to know that your relationship meets the requirement would ease the tension when waiting. Especially for those in places like kenya who wait up to 2 years, that just must be hell.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Nikos
> This is the first time i have heard a co send such a message. I think most of us here would agree that if all co sent such a message in the early stages, some of the stress that we all feel would go away. We all know how our health is and whether we are law abiding citizens, but we don't know how relationships are viewed by the embassy. Your email has just changed my way of thinking, i am now going to write to the immigration minister (politician) and request that once the relationship has been deemed to be accepted as real and meets the requirements of the visa that the applicant be informed of this. I have read many reasons why relationships are doubted, including but not limited to age difference, length of relationship and believe it or not religious difference, so to know that your relationship meets the requirement would ease the tension when waiting. Especially for those in places like kenya who wait up to 2 years, that just must be hell.


Why not just ask for the ability to check steps of the process online, like in VEVO.

Application received ____ (date)
Relationship deemed genuine.... check
Medical report received... check
Medicals passed... check
Police checks received... check
Police checks acceptable... check
Security analysis begun... check
Security analysis completed... check

When everything is checked, if there's a period of time they have to wait before they can approve it, it could say "possible grant date ____"


----------



## CollegeGirl

Also, FWIW, this is not the first time I've heard of a CO telling someone this (though it's VERY rare), but it IS the first time I've heard them tell someone this unsolicited. Wish we could request a specific CO!


----------



## bashishot

CollegeGirl said:


> Why not just ask for the ability to check steps of the process online, like in VEVO.
> 
> Application received ____ (date)
> Relationship deemed genuine.... check
> Medical report received... check
> Medicals passed... check
> Police checks received... check
> Police checks acceptable... check
> Security analysis begun... check
> Security analysis completed... check
> 
> When everything is checked, if there's a period of time they have to wait before they can approve it, it could say "possible grant date ____"


What is the security analysis?

With US immigration, you log into a website and it lets you know whenever someone has handled your application. If the date changes, you know something is happening and if it doesn't change, it's a little bit of a stress relief because at least you KNOW nothing is happening at the moment! I wish they had that option with Australian immigration!


----------



## Aussieboy07

College Girl
Always keen to hear of a better way to do this, i will draft something to day and include your suggestion
cheers


----------



## mcru

Nikocs said:


> No . I only applied last month, but she emailed me to say my relationship meets with the requirements to get the permanent visa. I guess it's means I will definitely get the it.
> She asked me to complete the medicals in May, and in her first email she said it will take up to 8-9 month.


Nikocs - by the sound of it your case officer is telling you that you have been assessed as going direct to 100 instead of 309. That's fantastic news, but if it were me (now), I'd still have in my mind the standard processing time (you still have to go through the security clearance process etc) before the visa is granted.

Try not to get your hopes or expectations too high until you've been told the visa will be issued.


----------



## CollegeGirl

bashishot said:


> What is the security analysis?
> 
> With US immigration, you log into a website and it lets you know whenever someone has handled your application. If the date changes, you know something is happening and if it doesn't change, it's a little bit of a stress relief because at least you KNOW nothing is happening at the moment! I wish they had that option with Australian immigration!


ASIO security checks are (at least, to my understanding) the in-depth background checks done on applicants. I don't know as much about these, but If you search "ASIO" here on this site you can read more about it. Generally I think it only applies to those who submit the Form 80... but as that is soon going to be the case with ALL applicants, that will be more relevant. These are the security checks that can take months or even years for applicants from high risk countries, and is why their applications take so much longer -- because ASIO can't check information electronically from those countries like they can for low-risk ones.

Again this is all just "...as I understand it." Not my area of expertise by any means.


----------



## nadam

nadam said:


> Hello everyone. Have been a long-time reader but only just signed up now.
> 
> ----
> 
> *Date of application:* 08.06.2012
> 
> *Nationality:* Bosnia-Herzegovina.
> 
> *Visa type:* PMV 300.
> 
> *Offshore/onshore:* Offshore (Vienna, AUT).
> 
> *Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes; completed & sent 24.07.2012.
> 
> *Police check submitted (yes/no):* Yes; sent with application.
> 
> *Date CO assigned:* 08.06.2012
> 
> *Date visa granted: * ...
> 
> ----
> 
> We have long been advised that the expected time-frame for a decision is 7-9 months. Today marked the 7 month mark, though no luck.
> 
> Is there anyone else whose application is being assessed at the Aust. Embassy in Vienna?
> 
> Cheers and greetings from Bosnia.


Nearly two months on and still waiting.


----------



## aparker

MCRU-- what do you mean by the standard processing time and security clearance process? is that any different than getting an FBI police clearance? Just curious because I'm thinking about requesting the subclass 100 (permanent residency) since we've been married for 3 1/2 years. Are there any additional steps/processes associated with this subclass?


----------



## Norway

*21 months and still waiting*

I came across this forum after a Google search and I have spent a few hours reading through this thread. I lodged my application for a 820 in May 2011. And I am still awaiting the outcome!!

I rang immigration to change my address in November and was told to call back again if I hadn't heard anything by February. Feb came and still nothing. I rang immigration yesterday to hear what was going on. A friendly customer service officer advised me the delay is caused by my expired medical. I lodged my medical results with my visa application in May 2011, believing it would speed up the processing time handing in all necessary documents at once. I have now been advised the medical is only valid for 12 months and it expired in May 2012. I have not received any notice from immigration about the expiry. If I knew the processing time would be two years I would have sent the medical at a later stage, but the application clearly sates that the processing time will be shortened if all supporting documents are lodged with the visa application.

I was advised to contact the Brisbane office and ask for an extension for my medical and for them to speed up the processing. I have emailed them and posted a letter. As this is clearly an error from Immigration's side I hope I will not be penalized by spending time and money on a second medical. Fingers crossed this will all be sorted soon!

- The frustrated Norwegian


----------



## CollegeGirl

aparker said:


> MCRU-- what do you mean by the standard processing time and security clearance process? is that any different than getting an FBI police clearance? Just curious because I'm thinking about requesting the subclass 100 (permanent residency) since we've been married for 3 1/2 years. Are there any additional steps/processes associated with this subclass?


Yes, security clearance is something done by ASIO, the Autralian Security agency.

The application for the 100 is the same application as the 309. You can gently remind them in your statement and/or a cover letter how long you've been married, etc., and you can mention that you'd like to be considered for the 100 given how long you've been married. But there's no separate process for it. It's up to them whether or not they give it to you, and you usually won't know until it's granted.

These are the standard processing times according to DIAC... of course, their own employees as well as anecdotal evidence here on the forum says these are definitely no longer accurate -- processing times are longer than quoted here.

Client Service Charter


----------



## CollegeGirl

Norway said:


> I came across this forum after a Google search and I have spent a few hours reading through this thread. I lodged my application for a 820 in May 2011. And I am still awaiting the outcome!!
> 
> I rang immigration to change my address in November and was told to call back again if I hadn't heard anything by February. Feb came and still nothing. I rang immigration yesterday to hear what was going on. A friendly customer service officer advised me the delay is caused by my expired medical. I lodged my medical results with my visa application in May 2011, believing it would speed up the processing time handing in all necessary documents at once. I have now been advised the medical is only valid for 12 months and it expired in May 2012. I have not received any notice from immigration about the expiry. If I knew the processing time would be two years I would have sent the medical at a later stage, but the application clearly sates that the processing time will be shortened if all supporting documents are lodged with the visa application.
> 
> I was advised to contact the Brisbane office and ask for an extension for my medical and for them to speed up the processing. I have emailed them and posted a letter. As this is clearly an error from Immigration's side I hope I will not be penalized by spending time and money on a second medical. Fingers crossed this will all be sorted soon!
> 
> - The frustrated Norwegian


That is awful.  I hope they set things straight for you!


----------



## Shan009

I applied this year after reading this forum and lots of support and experiance from other applicant.

Date of application: 20 FEB 2013, VFS Centre Sri Lanka

Nationality:Sri Lankan

Visa type:Spouse partner visa (309)

Offshore/onshore: offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): After 2 days when case office ask for additional documents. we submit additional documents on 25th February 2013.

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, along with application

Date CO assigned: 22 February, 2013

Date visa granted: 25 February 2013.


but we got the letter on 4th March 2013.


----------



## KrystHell

Shan009 said:


> I applied this year after reading this forum and lots of support and experiance from other applicant.
> 
> Date of application: 20 FEB 2013, VFS Centre Sri Lanka
> 
> Nationality:Sri Lankan
> 
> Visa type:Spouse partner visa (309)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): After 2 days when case office ask for additional documents. we submit additional documents on 25th February 2013.
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, along with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: 22 February, 2013
> 
> Date visa granted: 25 February 2013.
> 
> but we got the letter on 4th March 2013.


Wow that was quick especially from Sri Lanka.

Congratulations!


----------



## Shan009

Thank you, Yes that was soo quick and we though it will take 1-3 months to get a case officer . But even me and my wife is so surprised and over the moon right now.


----------



## Wait

Norway... | feel 4 u buddy!!
That should not be allowed....i.e. the lack of communication & courtesy, in a case like yours!


----------



## Nikocs

mcru said:


> Nikocs - by the sound of it your case officer is telling you that you have been assessed as going direct to 100 instead of 309. That's fantastic news, but if it were me (now), I'd still have in my mind the standard processing time (you still have to go through the security clearance process etc) before the visa is granted.
> 
> Try not to get your hopes or expectations too high until you've been told the visa will be issued.


I don't get my hopes up. I have a wedding to attend to in the end of August in Hungary so the 8 month processing time is fine. I am not in a hurry, We are only planning to go in October.


----------



## somedaysoon

*thanks*

Thank you to everyone who answered my questions about leaving Australia to go to New Zealand when the visa is approved. It will be six months this week (through D.C). since we got the email acknowledging receipt of the application and giving us the name of our CO. No word since. My daughter and I came on tourist visas so that she could start school at the beginning of the year. We brought our dog over and had a bunch of stuff shipped via container so if anyone has any questions about either of those issues contact me and maybe I can spare you having to do some research.


----------



## Nikocs

Shan009 said:


> I applied this year after reading this forum and lots of support and experiance from other applicant.
> 
> Date of application: 20 FEB 2013, VFS Centre Sri Lanka
> 
> Nationality:Sri Lankan
> 
> Visa type:Spouse partner visa (309)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): After 2 days when case office ask for additional documents. we submit additional documents on 25th February
> 2013.
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, along with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: 22 February, 2013
> 
> Date visa granted: 25 February 2013.
> 
> but we got the letter on 4th March 2013.


Congratulations!!!!!! I can't believe it only took 5 days. I am happy for you and I wish everybody could get their visa as quick as you. Enjoy your life in Australia.


----------



## philipg

Shan009 said:


> Date of application: 20 FEB 2013, VFS Centre Sri Lanka


Wow, that's wonderful!

Very well done. Not many people achieve their grant so quickly.

Please enjoy


----------



## ozluck

*820 visa time line*

Date of application:22 NOV 2012

Visa type:820 visa

Offshore/onshorenshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no):yes

Police check submitted (yes/no):yes

Date CO assigned:not yet

Date visa granted:not yet


----------



## somedaysoon

*shipping belongings to Austalia*

I've had a couple people message me about shipping belongings via container ship and i am not able to private message them so I am going to post here. First of all, it's pretty expensive. There are many companies that provide door to door moving services from the US to Australia. We saved some money by driving our belongings to the shipping company's warehouse in L.A. (we were living in Arizona so it was a short trip), I don't know if this option is available on the East Coast. Ball park cheapest price we could find was about 1,000US for 100 cubic feet. This is into Sydney and delivered to a Sydney address (you are not allowed to pick up your stuff at the port here). For us 100 cubic feet was a bicycle, a massage table and about 12 of those big plastic storage bins that you get at Target. They are good at the warehouse at consolidating your stuff- we probably could have brought more. As you probably know, most things are more expensive here in Australia than in the US so it might be worthwhile to bring more than you think. Some companies seemed to have minimum amounts that they would ship. We chose the company that we went with because they seemed to be a little bit cheaper, they were willing to take smaller shipments and the man we dealt with was SO nice and helpful. I don't know if we are supposed to give company names on this site so I won't give their name until I find out if it's OK. Our stuff is due to arrive on the 23rd of this month (it didn't get onto a ship until about a month after we left the US because we had to find someone in Sydney to let us have it delivered to their address - we live about 3 hours from Sydney and it would have cost almost another 1,000 bucks to have it delivered to our home). Hope this helps someone, let me know if you want anymore info.


----------



## bashishot

somedaysoon said:


> I've had a couple people message me about shipping belongings via container ship and i am not able to private message them so I am going to post here. First of all, it's pretty expensive. There are many companies that provide door to door moving services from the US to Australia. We saved some money by driving our belongings to the shipping company's warehouse in L.A. (we were living in Arizona so it was a short trip), I don't know if this option is available on the East Coast. Ball park cheapest price we could find was about 1,000US for 100 cubic feet. This is into Sydney and delivered to a Sydney address (you are not allowed to pick up your stuff at the port here). For us 100 cubic feet was a bicycle, a massage table and about 12 of those big plastic storage bins that you get at Target. They are good at the warehouse at consolidating your stuff- we probably could have brought more. As you probably know, most things are more expensive here in Australia than in the US so it might be worthwhile to bring more than you think. Some companies seemed to have minimum amounts that they would ship. We chose the company that we went with because they seemed to be a little bit cheaper, they were willing to take smaller shipments and the man we dealt with was SO nice and helpful. I don't know if we are supposed to give company names on this site so I won't give their name until I find out if it's OK. Our stuff is due to arrive on the 23rd of this month (it didn't get onto a ship until about a month after we left the US because we had to find someone in Sydney to let us have it delivered to their address - we live about 3 hours from Sydney and it would have cost almost another 1,000 bucks to have it delivered to our home). Hope this helps someone, let me know if you want anymore info.


$1000 sounds ok until I realize I still have to get it from Boston to LA! Then from Sydney to Tamworth! Our stuff is mostly hand me downs so maybe we can finally invest in our own items once in Australia. But let's face it, I am hoping our family there can give us second hand stuff! Thanks for the info


----------



## singlemalt72

Nationality: Filipino, living in Bangkok
Visa type: Spouse Visa
Offshore/onshore: Offshore submitted at VFS Bangkok
Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
Timeline:
Date Submitted: 25 June 2012
Date CO assigned: late August 2012
Medicals Completed: September 2012
Request for further information on custody of daughter: Mid October
Notice that daughters Medical is OK, Wifes is awaiting (due to fully treated turbuculoid scar in lung)
Notice that police checks have expired and need to be re-submitted - 22 Feb 2013

Still waiting

Date visa granted: I wish! ... Hoping for June if all goes well


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi bashishot
We have what we call garage sales here, private individuals sell personal effects, washing machine, fridges, lounges almost really anything you can think off. This is usually done on a saturday morning but to get the good bargains you have to be up early. Basically each sale is different in what individuals are selling so it is a very cheap way to set yourself up. Or there is the no interest for 12 month sales (credit card) at the larger furniture and electrical stores. The trick is though to pay it off in the 12 months as the interest after the 12 months is very high. To look at the prices Amart is one of the biggest furniture stores


----------



## AJ67

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi bashishot
> We have what we call garage sales here, private individuals sell personal effects, washing machine, fridges, lounges almost really anything you can think off. This is usually done on a saturday morning but to get the good bargains you have to be up early. Basically each sale is different in what individuals are selling so it is a very cheap way to set yourself up. Or there is the no interest for 12 month sales (credit card) at the larger furniture and electrical stores. The trick is though to pay it off in the 12 months as the interest after the 12 months is very high. To look at the prices Amart is one of the biggest furniture stores


Bashishot,also check your local For sale-pages on Facebook. There´s heaps! You might have to enter a group to comment and view all photos but believe me,everything is being sold,like kids stuff,clothes,furniture,wedding gowns,tyres and used cars.Hope your parents in law will help you out too! Mine´s been great!! When it comes to second hand stuff it´s not that pricey. Also check the op-shops like Red Cross and others.The bigger the town,the better stuff! I found designer jeans for 7 bucks at the op shops..lol 
You can also check ads on Gumtree and TradingPost.Best of luck!


----------



## bashishot

AJ67 said:


> Bashishot,also check your local For sale-pages on Facebook. There´s heaps! You might have to enter a group to comment and view all photos but believe me,everything is being sold,like kids stuff,clothes,furniture,wedding gowns,tyres and used cars.Hope your parents in law will help you out too! Mine´s been great!! When it comes to second hand stuff it´s not that pricey. Also check the op-shops like Red Cross and others.The bigger the town,the better stuff! I found designer jeans for 7 bucks at the op shops..lol
> You can also check ads on Gumtree and TradingPost.Best of luck!


Thanks AJ and Aussieboy! We have garage sales here as well haha These are all great ideas. We don't need anything fancy. Just a couch to sit on and a TV to watch! Also, do you guys know if Freecycle has come to Australia yet? It's such a great idea. People post things as "wanted" or "offer" and they leave it on their porch for you or if you have something you want to get rid off, you post on there and local people pick it up. They have everything. It's so handy!


----------



## AJ67

I haven´t heard about that, but what a great idea! I´m sure aussies will love it,they love a good bargain.Atleast my extended family does.
Where we live (ok,is going to live...lol  ) the council collects whatever people consider to be rubbish twice a year.People put antiques out aswell and for weeks we have blokes driving their utes up and down the road to check through stuff before the council collects it.
My partner used to work in antiques and we just hit the breaks if we spot something real interesting.Just wish we had a ute to bring the stuff back home,or maybe just aswell...haha!! 
One thing I love with Oz and aussies is that you don´t have to be ashamed of buying second hand or used stuff. I´ve seen enough of that attitude here in Sweden and that´s one thing I won´t be missing! Lol

What area will you be moving to,Bashishot?

Sorry,I scrolled up and noticed you wrote Tamworth earlier.We´re close to Barrington Tops,above Maitland.


----------



## singlemalt72

singlemalt72 said:


> Nationality: Filipino, living in Bangkok
> Visa type: Spouse Visa
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore submitted at VFS Bangkok
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> Timeline:
> Date Submitted: 25 June 2012
> Date CO assigned: late August 2012
> Medicals Completed: September 2012
> Request for further information on custody of daughter: Mid October
> Notice that daughters Medical is OK, Wifes is awaiting (due to fully treated turbuculoid scar in lung)
> Notice that police checks have expired and need to be re-submitted - 22 Feb 2013
> 
> Still waiting
> 
> Date visa granted: I wish! ... Hoping for June if all goes well


Lol - just heard from the wife, she emailed the case officer to tell her we are going to apply for tourist visa and the CO said not to bother, just forward the new police clearances when they are available and the application will be finalised.


----------



## bashishot

AJ67 said:


> I haven´t heard about that, but what a great idea! I´m sure aussies will love it,they love a good bargain.Atleast my extended family does.
> Where we live (ok,is going to live...lol  ) the council collects whatever people consider to be rubbish twice a year.People put antiques out aswell and for weeks we have blokes driving their utes up and down the road to check through stuff before the council collects it.
> My partner used to work in antiques and we just hit the breaks if we spot something real interesting.Just wish we had a ute to bring the stuff back home,or maybe just aswell...haha!!
> One thing I love with Oz and aussies is that you don´t have to be ashamed of buying second hand or used stuff. I´ve seen enough of that attitude here in Sweden and that´s one thing I won´t be missing! Lol
> 
> What area will you be moving to,Bashishot?
> 
> Sorry,I scrolled up and noticed you wrote Tamworth earlier.We´re close to Barrington Tops,above Maitland.


I think I am going to have to start Freecycle in Australia. It's really great! My in laws live in Tamworth but we would prefer to be closer to the coast. My husband went to university in Newcastle and he loves it there. I am leaning towards Melbourne to remind me of Boston winters haha


----------



## CollegeGirl

bashishot said:


> I think I am going to have to start Freecycle in Australia. It's really great! My in laws live in Tamworth but we would prefer to be closer to the coast. My husband went to university in Newcastle and he loves it there. I am leaning towards Melbourne to remind me of Boston winters haha


I went to college in Western MA - WHY would you want a REMINDER of a Boston winter?


----------



## bashishot

CollegeGirl said:


> I went to college in Western MA - WHY would you want a REMINDER of a Boston winter?


Haha totally joking. I hate snow!!! I went to school at Umass Amherst. Where did you go?


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Singlemalt72
You probably have just sent us all of applying for a tourist visa in the hope that we get the same result. Good luck


----------



## richh1833

yay my fiance got her visa approved! 11 months from april 2012 from washington DC!


----------



## bashishot

richh1833 said:


> yay my fiance got her visa approved! 11 months from april 2012 from washington DC!


Great news! Congrats!


----------



## IhopeI'mapproved

richh1833 said:


> yay my fiance got her visa approved! 11 months from april 2012 from washington DC!


Congrats! Can you give some specifics for her case? That seems a bit long for DC...


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hahahaha - just down the street from you, bash. Don't want to say it "out loud" here for privacy reasons.  Let's just say I didn't see a man until I graduated.


----------



## richh1833

Sure, shes an from a high risk country: Vietnam, however, she was a resident in the US for visa purposes. Eg: shes a student so shes a resident in the US so we were advised to apply in DC. Front loaded with PA/FBI police checks. Medical checks were in done in may. 

I believe her actual PA Police checks have expired but I'm not too sure... but! Our CO told us to leave the country for 3 working days and return so he can give us the grant letter and what not.


----------



## IhopeI'mapproved

richh1833 said:


> Sure, shes an from a high risk country: Vietnam, however, she was a resident in the US for visa purposes. Eg: shes a student so shes a resident in the US so we were advised to apply in DC. Front loaded with PA/FBI police checks. Medical checks were in done in may.
> 
> I believe her actual PA Police checks have expired but I'm not too sure... but! Our CO told us to leave the country for 3 working days and return so he can give us the grant letter and what not.


Thanks for the background! It might not seem like a big deal, buy anything helps the rest of us. Congrats, and good luck with everything!


----------



## bashishot

CollegeGirl said:


> Hahahaha - just down the street from you, bash. Don't want to say it "out loud" here for privacy reasons.  Let's just say I didn't see a man until I graduated.


I am laughing out loud right now!! I know exactly where you mean. I love Western MA! Such a pretty place!


----------



## CollegeGirl

CollegeGirl said:


> Hahahaha - just down the street from you, bash. Don't want to say it "out loud" here for privacy reasons.  Let's just say I didn't see a man until I graduated.


Well... I should correct myself... (I exaggerated to make a point, lol.) There was one exception. I first met my fiance in person when I was attending there. He came and took me to my college's equivalent of senior prom. Most romantic night of my life so far.


----------



## bradsterusa

rich can you fill out a timeline for the rest of us?



richh1833 said:


> yay my fiance got her visa approved! 11 months from april 2012 from washington DC!


----------



## NiPa

Congrats Rich....Finally some movement from the depths of Washington DC


----------



## stzn

aparker said:


> For those that have recently gotten a case officer assigned (in the US), how long did it take from the time that you mailed in the application, and was the correspondence via email or snail mail?


application was received in DC on august 23.. STILL waiting for a CO..


----------



## bradsterusa

stzn said:


> application was received in DC on august 23.. STILL waiting for a CO..


Stzn can you make a timeline? Instructions are below.
http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...r-signature-plus-other-useful-links-info.html


----------



## stzn

Done, but it won't allow me to do anything with it yet.. will do it when able to!


----------



## kttykat

stzn said:


> Done, but it won't allow me to do anything with it yet.. will do it when able to!


Yeah, you need to do five posts before you can insert a link.

Kttykat


----------



## coolc

Shan009 said:


> I applied this year after reading this forum and lots of support and experiance from other applicant.
> 
> Date of application: 20 FEB 2013, VFS Centre Sri Lanka
> 
> Nationality:Sri Lankan
> 
> Visa type:Spouse partner visa (309)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): After 2 days when case office ask for additional documents. we submit additional documents on 25th February 2013.
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, along with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: 22 February, 2013
> 
> Date visa granted: 25 February 2013.
> 
> but we got the letter on 4th March 2013.


CONGRATULATIONS.

we applied same VISA... Same Office... Same country.

6 MONTHS Waiting still NO NEWS. How this is possible ????


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi All
Has everyone seen this feedback link to immigration. I am not an IT guru so if someone has the correct wording please help. What i am suggesting is that some sort of portal (internet access) be available to the Australian Embassy for off shore applicants to view their application process. Maybe similar to Vevo (which i have seen previously at immigration web site). If we all request this at the feedback link provided here maybe it will happen (not in time for us but others). Mark, kitty kat, college girl, maybe you could assist us with the wording

Contact Us - Client Feedback - Department of Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## Gerrywins

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi All
> Has everyone seen this feedback link to immigration. I am not an IT guru so if someone has the correct wording please help. What i am suggesting is that some sort of portal (internet access) be available to the Australian Embassy for off shore applicants to view their application process. Maybe similar to Vevo (which i have seen previously at immigration web site). If we all request this at the feedback link provided here maybe it will happen (not in time for us but others). Mark, kitty kat, college girl, maybe you could assist us with the wording
> 
> Contact Us - Client Feedback - Department of Immigration and Citizenship


Maybe starting this as a topic could help get people to submit their feedback to immigration regarding this.


----------



## Aussieboy07

go ahead i am just seeking help


----------



## stzn

Does anyone know anything about sending in more evidence of your relationship after you have already filed your application? They haven't asked me to send anything additional in. Just curious if it's a bad idea or a good idea.


----------



## bashishot

stzn said:


> Does anyone know anything about sending in more evidence of your relationship after you have already filed your application? They haven't asked me to send anything additional in. Just curious if it's a bad idea or a good idea.


I wouldn't send anything unless they asked for it.


----------



## somedaysoon

*U Mass*

I also went to UMass many years ago!


----------



## Aussieboy07

what is UMass


----------



## CollegeGirl

somedaysoon said:


> I also went to UMass many years ago!


Too funny. Small world.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Aussieboy07 said:


> what is UMass


It's a university in the US.


----------



## mcru

bashishot said:


> I wouldn't send anything unless they asked for it.


When we went from 300 to 309 we sent a group photo of everyone (i.e. large number of guests) at the time of forwarding the marriage certificate. If it wasn't for that trigger, probably wouldn't have submitted anything else in terms of genuineness.


----------



## bashishot

CollegeGirl said:


> It's a university in the US.


Dare I say the BEST one?! haha Ok back on topic now...!


----------



## stzn

bradsterusa said:


> Stzn can you make a timeline? Instructions are below.
> http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...r-signature-plus-other-useful-links-info.html


finally got it


----------



## bradsterusa

stzn said:


> finally got it


thanks STZN!!


----------



## KrystHell

I've been waiting a month and nothing since I received the acknowledgement letter. 

not that I was expecting much but it would definitely be nice to know my case is being allocated to a particular CO. 

Le sigh


----------



## mawar

My husband's provisional partner visa (subclass 309) was approved today! Took them less than 2 months. 

Date of application: *21st January 2013*

Nationality: *Malaysian*

Visa type: *Provisional partner, subclass 309*

Offshore/onshore: *Offshore*

Medicals submitted (yes/no): *Yes, 2nd March 2013*

Police check submitted (yes/no): *Yes, 21 January 2013*

Date CO assigned: *29 January 2013*

Date visa granted: *13 March 2013*


----------



## bradsterusa

mawar said:


> My husband's provisional partner visa (subclass 309) was approved today! Took them less than 2 months.
> 
> Date of application: *21st January 2013*
> 
> Nationality: *Malaysian*
> 
> Visa type: *Provisional partner, subclass 309*
> 
> Offshore/onshore: *Offshore*
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): *Yes, 2nd March 2013*
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): *Yes, 21 January 2013*
> 
> Date CO assigned: *29 January 2013*
> 
> Date visa granted: *13 March 2013*


Congradulations on the Visa Grant!!!


----------



## Miss Swan

KrystHell said:


> I've been waiting a month and nothing since I received the acknowledgement letter.
> 
> not that I was expecting much but it would definitely be nice to know my case is being allocated to a particular CO.
> 
> Le sigh


Don't despair! I heard ZERO from DIAC as well, until at the 6 month mark (to the very day) I suddenly got an email from a lady stating that she's my CO, and she needed an extra document from me. No official email saying "you have been assigned a CO", just a statement saying " I am the case officer for your application... ..."


----------



## KrystHell

Miss Swan said:


> Don't despair! I heard ZERO from DIAC as well, until at the 6 month mark (to the very day) I suddenly got an email from a lady stating that she's my CO, and she needed an extra document from me. No official email saying "you have been assigned a CO", just a statement saying " I am the case officer for your application... ..."


It's just very strange how some people get it all approved in a week and others are still waiting after 12 months or more.

i just wish I knew what makes the COs approve some and put others back in the pile of applications.

I am not worried about the visa itself. I know I'll get it eventually. I just hate mot being able to make long term plans. Makes me feel a bit trapped when I can't fantasize about my next overseas trip!!!

Then again, I need to remind myself that at least I'm with my husband right now and that's all that matters.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

hi everyone,

let us all hope and pray for the best. there would always be a proper timing for everyone.

Keep that positive thought inside


----------



## AngeliquePrince

hi everyone,

let us all hope and pray for the best. there would always be a proper timing for everyone.

Keep that positive thought inside


----------



## someuser

KrystHell said:


> It's just very strange how some people get it all approved in a week and others are still waiting after 12 months or more.
> 
> i just wish I knew what makes the COs approve some and put others back in the pile of applications.
> 
> I am not worried about the visa itself. I know I'll get it eventually. I just hate mot being able to make long term plans. Makes me feel a bit trapped when I can't fantasize about my next overseas trip!!!
> 
> Then again, I need to remind myself that at least I'm with my husband right now and that's all that matters.


If you're both in Australia you're very lucky. There is so much to see and do right at home. It's a massive place and it's so different from one end to the other.


----------



## KrystHell

someuser said:


> If you're both in Australia you're very lucky. There is so much to see and do right at home. It's a massive place and it's so different from one end to the other.


I do agree. But there's a lot happening back in Europe right now. And I want my husband to finally meet all my friends and family who couldn't make it for our wedding over here. We also want to start planning our wedding in France,
I've also been traveling the world for years and being unable to make plans to travel abroad for now frustrates me a bit.

I'm well aware we're the lucky ones. We're together and it's fantastic. I just find it a bit odd why some people manage to get their visa in days when others wait months and months. I wish I knew what's going on behind the scenes is all.


----------



## someuser

KrystHell said:


> I do agree. But there's a lot happening back in Europe right now. And I want my husband to finally meet all my friends and family who couldn't make it for our wedding over here. We also want to start planning our wedding in France,
> I've also been traveling the world for years and being unable to make plans to travel abroad for now frustrates me a bit.
> 
> I'm well aware we're the lucky ones. We're together and it's fantastic. I just find it a bit odd why some people manage to get their visa in days when others wait months and months. I wish I knew what's going on behind the scenes is all.


Agree. Nearly 17 months waiting for us. We just lodged a complaint with DIAC today. We feel lucky to be together but our life is on hold while we continue to wait in Kenya. It's not like we can advance our careers over here or do anything permanent. Our future isn't in Kenya so we just wait patiently.


----------



## KrystHell

someuser said:


> Agree. Nearly 17 months waiting for us. We just lodged a complaint with DIAC today. We feel lucky to be together but our life is on hold while we continue to wait in Kenya. It's not like we can advance our careers over here or do anything permanent. Our future isn't in Kenya so we just wait patiently.


ANd I'd happily give you my spot in the queue were it to make things move a bit faster for you guys.

Things like this should not be happening. Not with the money we're all paying and certainly not when they require to have an ongoing, sane and healthy relationship together. How can you possibly have a normal relationship when you're waiting for a life changing event for 17 months?
I really wish I could say something to make you guys feel better about it all.


----------



## akinawamomo

I have a question and I thought to post here - Currently my fiance is working in Egypt and residing there for some time and he now wants to move back to Yemen with his family and wait out the visa decision... once my fiance has had his interview can he change countries and wait out the final step of the decision there? thank you to anyone that can provide help.


----------



## bashishot

KrystHell said:


> I do agree. But there's a lot happening back in Europe right now. And I want my husband to finally meet all my friends and family who couldn't make it for our wedding over here. We also want to start planning our wedding in France,
> I've also been traveling the world for years and being unable to make plans to travel abroad for now frustrates me a bit.
> 
> I'm well aware we're the lucky ones. We're together and it's fantastic. I just find it a bit odd why some people manage to get their visa in days when others wait months and months. I wish I knew what's going on behind the scenes is all.


It's frustrating both ways, I think. We constantly feel like we are just waiting for something to happen...which we are! We applied a year before our son needs to start Kindergarten (and our daughter starting preschool) and now, reading this forum, I am worried it won't be enough time! The last thing I want to have to do is put him in school here, then have to move to the other side of the world and start school.

There are so many different immigration situations, onshore and offshore, and I think it sucks waiting no matter where you are!


----------



## aparker

That's great news-- congrats! When you found out, was there a date provided for when you'd need to move there by?



mawar said:


> My husband's provisional partner visa (subclass 309) was approved today! Took them less than 2 months.
> 
> Date of application: *21st January 2013*
> 
> Nationality: *Malaysian*
> 
> Visa type: *Provisional partner, subclass 309*
> 
> Offshore/onshore: *Offshore*
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): *Yes, 2nd March 2013*
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): *Yes, 21 January 2013*
> 
> Date CO assigned: *29 January 2013*
> 
> Date visa granted: *13 March 2013*


----------



## aparker

I have a question for those out there that are further in the process than I am. How long has it taken to hear back from your Case Officer after receiving the initial (generic) email? We aren't planning on moving until the fall (Sept timeframe) and I'm curious how/when I should contact the Case Officer to inform him of our move plans-- it's very much linked to my work assignment here in the US. Also, how long do you have from the time you receive the visa to move to Australia? 

On a family planning note-- any thoughts on moving to Australia while pregnant? I have a job lined up but will need to leave my company in America to start a new position at our subsidiary company in Australia and haven't yet ironed out the details with HR. I've read that you have to work for a company for 12 months for maternity leave to apply. Is that true? is it negotiable?


----------



## club157

Information of wife's application......

Date of application: 26th November, 2012

Nationality: Chinese

Visa type: Permanent Partner, 100

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, 8th March 2013

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, 26th November, 2012

Date CO assigned: 26th February, 2013

Date visa granted: hoping before July, 2013

CO said no chance to get it before July, but backed off that a bit later and said it is possible.


----------



## KrystHell

aparker said:


> I have a question for those out there that are further in the process than I am. How long has it taken to hear back from your Case Officer after receiving the initial (generic) email? We aren't planning on moving until the fall (Sept timeframe) and I'm curious how/when I should contact the Case Officer to inform him of our move plans-- it's very much linked to my work assignment here in the US. Also, how long do you have from the time you receive the visa to move to Australia?
> 
> On a family planning note-- any thoughts on moving to Australia while pregnant? I have a job lined up but will need to leave my company in America to start a new position at our subsidiary company in Australia and haven't yet ironed out the details with HR. I've read that you have to work for a company for 12 months for maternity leave to apply. Is that true? is it negotiable?


When I applied for my subclass 300 I was given the name of my CO on my acknowledgement letter. I am not sure how things work in the US though.

Some people seem to never hear from a CO and get approved with no further info being given!


----------



## someuser

KrystHell said:


> When I applied for my subclass 300 I was given the name of my CO on my acknowledgement letter. I am not sure how things work in the US though.
> 
> Some people seem to never hear from a CO and get approved with no further info being given!


I have read about an American that waited 13 months for a case officer and was approved 5 days later. The system often makes no sense.


----------



## mcru

akinawamomo said:


> I have a question and I thought to post here - Currently my fiance is working in Egypt and residing there for some time and he now wants to move back to Yemen with his family and wait out the visa decision... once my fiance has had his interview can he change countries and wait out the final step of the decision there? thank you to anyone that can provide help.


Should be fine. He can go anywhere he is able to go. We traveled and lived in a bunch of different countries in the months after our interview.

Just make sure you complete this in advance: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/929.pdf

_If you intend to change your residential address for more than 14 days while your application is being processed, you must tell the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (the department) your new address prior to moving, and how long you will be there._


----------



## Gerrywins

Has anyone heard of any applicants whose offshore partner visas/ pmv took more than 24 months to process? I only know of someone who is at 19.5 months and still waiting. Knowing this could help me manage my expectations as it seems we are headed there.


----------



## someuser

Gerrywins said:


> Has anyone heard of any applicants whose offshore partner visas/ pmv took more than 24 months to process? I only know of someone who is at 19.5 months and still waiting. Knowing this could help me manage my expectations as it seems we are headed there.


That's about the longest I've read about too. Maybe start another thread?


----------



## Gerrywins

someuser said:


> That's about the longest I've read about too. Maybe start another thread?


hahah yeah maybe have a "beyond 24 months wait, share you frustrations" thread.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Gerrywins said:


> hahah yeah maybe have a "beyond 24 months wait, share you frustrations" thread.


I really hope you don't have to make that thread.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mcru

Our 309 visa was granted. 

Thanks to some people here and elsewhere who helped us out. There is so much more to our case than this... but it's done.


----------



## bashishot

Congrats MCRU! You must be so relieved!!!!

Quick question... I have seen Form 80 mentioned a couple of times. Do people always submit this with their application? We didn't because it seemed, after reading and reading and reading, that it wasn't necessary for a US applicant unless they request it. Someone posted on here recently that it was becoming the standard for all applicants to submit Form 80. Does anyone know about this?


----------



## sunnysmile

Congratulations, mcru. I am really happy for you. 
There is one thing I didn't understand:



> mid July 2012 - Advised this was incorrect and additional high risk security clearance was required.


What exactly was not correct? Marrying under PMV application?


----------



## mcru

No, nothing to do with marrying. Just about security checks. We were only advised about extra security checking in July last year. It's possible our case officer at the time thought our security clearance had been done or wouldn't take so long, not sure. 

It's understandable why they need to be so careful about what and how they tell people anything on timeframes to not get peoples hopes up.


----------



## CollegeGirl

bashishot said:


> Congrats MCRU! You must be so relieved!!!!
> 
> Quick question... I have seen Form 80 mentioned a couple of times. Do people always submit this with their application? We didn't because it seemed, after reading and reading and reading, that it wasn't necessary for a US applicant unless they request it. Someone posted on here recently that it was becoming the standard for all applicants to submit Form 80. Does anyone know about this?


Yes, it is. Our migration agent told us we'd have to submit it when we applied, and just a few weeks after he said this it got added to the checklist for US applicants by DIAC.

If it makes you feel better, though, I've yet to see anyone who already applied required to go back and fill it in after the fact.


----------



## bashishot

CollegeGirl said:


> Yes, it is. Our migration agent told us we'd have to submit it when we applied, and just a few weeks after he said this it got added to the checklist for US applicants by DIAC.
> 
> If it makes you feel better, though, I've yet to see anyone who already applied required to go back and fill it in after the fact.


Hmmm, I wonder if I should contact them about it or just wait it out. I was looking at that form today. SO. LONG!


----------



## AJ67

bashishot said:


> Hmmm, I wonder if I should contact them about it or just wait it out. I was looking at that form today. SO. LONG!


It takes a while to fill it in so if I were you I´d fill in in and have it ready if your CO asks for it.That form gave me grey hairs...lol


----------



## bashishot

AJ67 said:


> It takes a while to fill it in so if I were you I´d fill in in and have it ready if your CO asks for it.That form gave me grey hairs...lol


Haha I know! I think it's longer than anything else we had to submit! Oh well, I will print it out and have it on hand. Oooor....should I just send it to my case officer right away? Thoughts anyone?


----------



## woolfchans

I sent a form 80 in. Agree that form was just another 'urgh' moment to add to everything else we submitted for the application. I only sent it in because another forum member said it was better to submit than omit it. Anyway, today was my 6mth mark too. No news of course.


----------



## somedaysoon

*Silence is golden?*



aparker said:


> I have a question for those out there that are further in the process than I am. How long has it taken to hear back from your Case Officer after receiving the initial (generic) email? We aren't planning on moving until the fall (Sept timeframe) and I'm curious how/when I should contact the Case Officer to inform him of our move plans-- it's very much linked to my work assignment here in the US. Also, how long do you have from the time you receive the visa to move to Australia?
> 
> On a family planning note-- any thoughts on moving to Australia while pregnant? I have a job lined up but will need to leave my company in America to start a new position at our subsidiary company in Australia and haven't yet ironed out the details with HR. I've read that you have to work for a company for 12 months for maternity leave to apply. Is that true? is it negotiable?


Hi, Since receiving the initial/generic email response stating that our application had been received we have not heard anything from the case officer. My daughter and I are American, my husband is Australian. SInce we decided to come to australia before our visa was approved (we just got one of the ETA (or whatever they're called) visas online) I called the number in canada and the very pleasant but not very forthcoming canadian women who answered said that no news is good news - not to expect to hear from the case officer until they were ready to grant the visa unless they required further documentation. She also said we should reply to the original email if you are planning to travel to Australia and let them know of our plans. I guess this is important because they cannot issue the visa while I am in australia. We did this and only received an automated reply that the email had been received. SO here we are in beautiful southern NSW: happy but unemployed and uninsured. Good luck!


----------



## keke33

Hi Everyone,
I just stumbled across this and it has been so helpful.

I met my partner when I was living in London. He is Spanish, and we have found that this has caused a bunch of problems with the application eg he had to go to Spain to get his Police Certificate and then everything needed to be translated.

We submitted our Partner Visa application at the end of Nov 2012 at the London office, we were then told that waiting periods in the UK are 9 months! In that time my working visa expired so I'm back in Australia and he is in London. We have already been apart for 2 months and it looks like we will be until around July (as told by our CO). I'm sure everyone on here can empathise - it feels like our lives are on hold while we wait, and missing things like birthdays and our 2 year anniversity sucks!!!

Has anyone been in our situation recently - if so how long did it take for the visa to be granted if you submitted it in London? I know a couple of years ago it was a lot quicker, I just need a little hope, because the thought of another 4 months apart is killing us.


----------



## coolc

keke33 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I just stumbled across this and it has been so helpful.
> 
> I met my partner when I was living in London. He is Spanish, and we have found that this has caused a bunch of problems with the application eg he had to go to Spain to get his Police Certificate and then everything needed to be translated.
> 
> We submitted our Partner Visa application at the end of Nov 2012 at the London office, we were then told that waiting periods in the UK are 9 months! In that time my working visa expired so I'm back in Australia and he is in London. We have already been apart for 2 months and it looks like we will be until around July (as told by our CO). I'm sure everyone on here can empathise - it feels like our lives are on hold while we wait, and missing things like birthdays and our 2 year anniversity sucks!!!
> 
> Has anyone been in our situation recently - if so how long did it take for the visa to be granted if you submitted it in London? I know a couple of years ago it was a lot quicker, I just need a little hope, because the thought of another 4 months apart is killing us.


You are not alone. 6 Months apart and still waiting.


----------



## coolc

keke33 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I just stumbled across this and it has been so helpful.
> 
> I met my partner when I was living in London. He is Spanish, and we have found that this has caused a bunch of problems with the application eg he had to go to Spain to get his Police Certificate and then everything needed to be translated.
> 
> We submitted our Partner Visa application at the end of Nov 2012 at the London office, we were then told that waiting periods in the UK are 9 months! In that time my working visa expired so I'm back in Australia and he is in London. We have already been apart for 2 months and it looks like we will be until around July (as told by our CO). I'm sure everyone on here can empathise - it feels like our lives are on hold while we wait, and missing things like birthdays and our 2 year anniversity sucks!!!
> 
> Has anyone been in our situation recently - if so how long did it take for the visa to be granted if you submitted it in London? I know a couple of years ago it was a lot quicker, I just need a little hope, because the thought of another 4 months apart is killing us.


you are not alone. 6 months apart and still waiting.


----------



## sunnysmile

Just to inform those who might be concerned: today we celebrate *nine months of waiting for partner visa*.


----------



## someuser

sunnysmile said:


> Just to inform those who might be concerned: today we celebrate nine months of waiting for partner visa.


Congratulations sunnysmile. You're just over halfway to where we are for our 309


----------



## Adventuress

sunnysmile said:


> Just to inform those who might be concerned: today we celebrate *nine months of waiting for partner visa*.


In two days we will also be at nine months. Meanwhile, at our proessing centre people who applied before and after us have been granted in three months. I just keep wondering how to make sense of all this. We were together four and a half years when we applied - others who've been granted were married just a few months. I was under the impression that "merit" counted. Forget it.


----------



## sunnysmile

someuser said:


> Congratulations sunnysmile. You're just over halfway to where we are for our 309


Yes, I know, but it seems I am going your way. Here is copy/paste from reply we received from DIAC after our complaint:



> Dear ...,
> 
> I am writing in relation to your recent feedback concerning the processing of your application for a Partner (subclass 309) visa, which was lodged in Vienna.
> 
> Your application is currently being assessed under the Partner (Migrant) (Subclass 100) category. After reviewing the details of your application, I note that its processing is progressing as normal. I acknowledge your concerns about the time taken to process your application.
> 
> At the time you lodged your application, you were given an indication that the processing time was 7 - 9 months for most applications. Every year, the Australian Government sets the overall migration program as part of the budget process. The department has a responsibility to ensure that the number of visas granted overall and within each visa category are in accordance with the planning levels. The department currently receives more applications each year than there are places available in the family stream of the migration program. This means that there has been an increase in the time taken to finalise these visas. To ensure fairness to all clients, applications are processed in the order that they are received.
> 
> It is important to note that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered against the legal requirements established by the Australian migration regulations. As part of this process, all applicants are required to undergo a range of checks, including in relation to health, character and national security. As you may be aware, some of these checks are undertaken by government agencies other than the Department of Immigration and Citizenship. As each case is unique, it is not possible to predict the time required to finalise these checks. If a person's background is complex, for example, this may mean that the timeframe for completing the checks will be longer. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application.


----------



## Gerrywins

sunnysmile said:


> Just to inform those who might be concerned: today we celebrate *nine months of waiting for partner visa*.


Welcome to the club, I wish you a speedy grant and hope that you will not have to join this other club where some of us are founding members http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...ond-12-months-wait-share-your-experience.html


----------



## Gerrywins

sunnysmile said:


> Yes, I know, but it seems I am going your way. Here is copy/paste from reply we received from DIAC after our complaint:


They send the same email to thousands of people who lodge complaints. I think they can even do it with their eyes shut.


----------



## sunnysmile

Gerrywins, did you received the same one? Funny, they promise you will get the answer in max 10 days and guess when I received the answer? 10th day to the last second. It seems they turn on some kind of timer and after 10 days autoresponder sends you email.


----------



## Gerrywins

sunnysmile said:


> Gerrywins, did you received the same one? Funny, they promise you will get the answer in max 10 days and guess when I received the answer? 10th day to the last second. It seems they turn on some kind of timer and after 10 days autoresponder sends you email.


Yup exactly the same. There might be more robots than people working at DIAC.


----------



## someuser

sunnysmile said:


> Gerrywins, did you received the same one? Funny, they promise you will get the answer in max 10 days and guess when I received the answer? 10th day to the last second. It seems they turn on some kind of timer and after 10 days autoresponder sends you email.


Mine was a bit different. I got 2 responses. One the following working day and another the day after that. They still basically said I just have to wait.


----------



## bashishot

sunnysmile said:


> Yes, I know, but it seems I am going your way. Here is copy/paste from reply we received from DIAC after our complaint:


Sunnysmile...was your application complex or straight forward? That email you received makes it seem like your application is undergoing extra checks. :-/

Adventuress...where did you submit your application?

This is all so frustrating! I thought it would be quick for us because our kids are already Australian and of course, my husband is as well. Then again, we haven't hit 2 months just yet so I won't complain anytime soon!


----------



## Adventuress

bashishot said:


> Sunnysmile...was your application complex or straight forward? That email you received makes it seem like your application is undergoing extra checks. :-/
> 
> Adventuress...where did you submit your application?
> 
> This is all so frustrating! I thought it would be quick for us because our kids are already Australian and of course, my husband is as well. Then again, we haven't hit 2 months just yet so I won't complain anytime soon!


We submitted my husband's application in Jordan. I don't believe ours is complex. My husband's only ever lived in his one country at a total of two addresses, both of them with me. We're both young with no previous relationships. He's been approved for and complied with all conditions of his tourist visa to Australia, which allowed him to meet my family and friends, we have evidence of living at all four addresses we've lived at, we've done joint travel, the list goes on! We spent the four and a half years before we applied carefully documenting our lives and getting every piece of evidence they ask for, and for nothing! While other people with much less time behind them, and by definition, less evidence, get approved before we do. We're kept in the dark about what is going on, and we've been told for six months that an interview will occur in the "near future". I really don't believe any of this is reasonable.


----------



## sunnysmile

bashishot said:


> Sunnysmile...was your application complex or straight forward? That email you received makes it seem like your application is undergoing extra checks. :-/


Not complex at all. We are married for 5 years and have a child of 4 (daughter is Australian citizen too). We live together here in Croatia, never separated,never married before, I even never traveled outside of Croatia and never lived anywhere else than here. Even when I went to serve compulsory army I served as a medic and my profession is really ordinary - stonemason.


----------



## CollegeGirl

For what it's worth, I really do believe they're processed in the order they're received. It's just that there are two things that make the processing time completely unpredictable:

1) Case officers are human, not assembly line robots, and;
2) DIAC has no control over how long security checks take.

1) Everyone is going to do their job at a different speed. If you get someone who just started and is learning their way around the system and has to double-check everything with their supervisor? It's going to take longer. On the other hand, if you get someone who's been there 15 years and just got passed over for a raise? Bad morale can mean it takes them longer to process applications. Get someone who's about to go on vacation and is trying to knock her caseload out before she goes? Maybe it'll go faster! You just can never tell. 

(The one exception is the case officer that was around and doing absolutely nothing, seemingly - the one who got taken off the case of a couple of posters here. THAT is absolutely never acceptable, and I'm glad DIAC reassigned those cases.)

2) Also, when DIAC sends applications to ASIO for further security clearance (as they do with all applicants who have to submit a Form 80, I believe, which now seems to be everybody), ASIO requests information from other countries... but they have NO control over how long your home country takes to get the information back to them. There are so many other variables here: how motivated the people in your home country are to respond quickly, how easily accessible your information is, how many items they have to verify (each school you went to, each job you held, each place you lived, everywhere you traveled, etc.). 

If I front load my medicals and police checks, provide everything they ask for (but don't give them an unusual amount of information to look through), have never gone outside my hometown ever in my life, only went to elementary school and only ever held one job, live in a country that can verify information immediately and electronically, and happen to get a case officer who's incredibly motivated and trying to get things done? Maybe I'll get my application completed faster than usual. But there are SO many things that can hold the process up, so many variables that can change. 

And that's doubly hard, because we don't know WHERE in the process the application is hanging up. 

I'm not trying to defend DIAC (I definitely think they should be hiring on more staff at all these processing centers because the wait times are RIDICULOUS) but the question is... CAN they? I honestly do believe that, for the most part, they are doing the best they can with what they have. My guess is that, like here in the US, legislators probably decide their budget, and therefore how many people can afford to be hired. What better agency to kick in the pants with budget cuts than an agency whose sole purpose is to help immigrants who aren't even citizens of the country yet? 

They probably detest the wait times as much as we do... there are more angry, upset people to deal with who are missing their loved ones. I guarantee you they'd be much happier with more people to share the workload and get these applications turned out faster. 

It's really, really hard living without an answer for months or even YEARS on end (I feel SO MUCH for those of you who have been waiting for so long  ) and I understand the need to hold SOMEONE responsible. It's human nature to need someone to be accountable when something awful is happening. 

But in my opinion, change for DIAC will only come when it trickles down from ABOVE the agency -- there is going to have to be a cultural shift in Australia, the people (NOT just those affected by immigration) are going to have to CRY OUT and demand change, and legislators are going to have to be made to understand that it is NOT acceptable to hold people captive and away from their loved ones. 

But this is a change that will have to start with the citizens of Australia. Berating DIAC for their slowness at every turn may make us feel better by venting, but it's not going to effect change. Once we all get there (and become permanent residents or later citizens), THAT is when we'll have the power to change things, and complaints might actually do some good.


----------



## bashishot

CollegeGirl....you hit the nail on the head! There are so many variables and we just don't know and I'm certain that these people aren't just sitting there doing absolutely nothing and these things take time. Like I have said before, US Immigration is the exact same way (6mo for a fiance visa) so I imagine they have a similar process.


----------



## ALB

keke33 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I just stumbled across this and it has been so helpful.
> 
> I met my partner when I was living in London. He is Spanish, and we have found that this has caused a bunch of problems with the application eg he had to go to Spain to get his Police Certificate and then everything needed to be translated.
> 
> We submitted our Partner Visa application at the end of Nov 2012 at the London office, we were then told that waiting periods in the UK are 9 months! In that time my working visa expired so I'm back in Australia and he is in London. We have already been apart for 2 months and it looks like we will be until around July (as told by our CO). I'm sure everyone on here can empathise - it feels like our lives are on hold while we wait, and missing things like birthdays and our 2 year anniversity sucks!!!
> 
> Has anyone been in our situation recently - if so how long did it take for the visa to be granted if you submitted it in London? I know a couple of years ago it was a lot quicker, I just need a little hope, because the thought of another 4 months apart is killing us.


Hi, sorry to tell you but we submitted in London also in August and were told 9 months. No news so far, still waiting, however we are both in England so not too bad for us. Sorry your apart.

Good Luck


----------



## fmikael

someuser said:


> Congratulations sunnysmile. You're just over halfway to where we are for our 309


Well 13 month in here tomorrow, still Waiting for ASIO and the police check, 
Limbo is where i am spending most of my time.


----------



## bashishot

sunnysmile said:


> Not complex at all. We are married for 5 years and have a child of 4 (daughter is Australian citizen too). We live together here in Croatia, never separated,never married before, I even never traveled outside of Croatia and never lived anywhere else than here. Even when I went to serve compulsory army I served as a medic and my profession is really ordinary - stonemason.


I'm sorry :-( I hope you hear something soon.


----------



## philipg

fmikael said:


> Well 13 month in here tomorrow, still Waiting for ASIO and the police check,
> Limbo is where i am spending most of my time.


You sound amazingly pragmatic about your waiting.

Limbo must be crowded at present. 
Everyone milling around, nobody sure of what's next . . . .


----------



## Harbinger

Hey all 309 Visa granted 13 March 2013. from Washington 8 Months and 1 week after submitting..does a little dance ..aoh screw that does a bloody big dance.


----------



## stzn

Harbinger said:


> Hey all 309 Visa granted 13 March 2013. from Washington 8 Months and 1 week after submitting..does a little dance ..aoh screw that does a bloody big dance.


Congrats!!!! I applied a few weeks after you so maybe that means mine is coming soon!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Big congrats Harbinger!!!!


----------



## amor e fé

Hi all 

I am about to submit the visa paperwork, but have one quick question.

Did everybody photocopy the application? It would be devestating if it got lost in the post, but to copy the almost 200 pages is expensive.

Just wanted to see what you all did.

Thanks


----------



## bradsterusa

Congratz harbringer bro!!!


----------



## kttykat

Harbinger said:


> Hey all 309 Visa granted 13 March 2013. from Washington 8 Months and 1 week after submitting..does a little dance ..aoh screw that does a bloody big dance.


Awesome Harbinger 

Kttykat


----------



## dg_aussie

Harbinger said:


> Hey all 309 Visa granted 13 March 2013. from Washington 8 Months and 1 week after submitting..does a little dance ..aoh screw that does a bloody big dance.


Congrats!!!!


----------



## Harbinger

amor e fé said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am about to submit the visa paperwork, but have one quick question.
> 
> Did everybody photocopy the application? It would be devestating if it got lost in the post, but to copy the almost 200 pages is expensive.
> 
> Just wanted to see what you all did.
> 
> Thanks [/QUOTTo make sure ours didnt get lost we sent it so every time it was handed over it was signed for and tracked and had to be signed for at immigration . It cost but it was woth the peace of mind


----------



## Harbinger

Thank you to all for your well wishes. Lets hope more get good news soon


----------



## Harbinger

Just a note visa was granted 19 March 2013. Sorry got a bit excited and put i to many 13


----------



## CollegeGirl

Harbinger said:


> Hey all 309 Visa granted 13 March 2013. from Washington 8 Months and 1 week after submitting..does a little dance ..aoh screw that does a bloody big dance.


I hope your success is a _harbinger_ of things to come for others here... (sorry, couldn't resist. )


----------



## philipg

CollegeGirl said:


> I hope your success is a _harbinger_ of things to come for others here... (sorry, couldn't resist. )


Very droll, CollegeGirl. 

Nice observation though.


----------



## CollegeGirl

philipg said:


> Very droll, CollegeGirl.
> 
> Nice observation though.


Thanks. Fortunately for me, I'm marrying a man whose jokes and puns are even worse than mine.


----------



## ebinmoothedam

Just happy to inform that my PMV application was granted. Never been easy, but submitted all the documents properly and got it granted with in the mentioned average processing time period of 7 months.


Date of application: 20/08/2012

Nationality: India

Visa type: PMV (Sub class 3001)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: 29/10/2012

Date visa granted:19/03/2013

"One hell of an experience" !! but proves I will go through anything to be with my love.

I was granted a tourist visa after the CO was assigned and was in Australia till 17th of March, and right now in Indonesia for two weeks. Will be entering Australia by 4th of April.

I wish all the best to everyone who is awaiting for a grant notice. Take care.


----------



## melandabdul

amor e fé said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am about to submit the visa paperwork, but have one quick question.
> 
> Did everybody photocopy the application? It would be devestating if it got lost in the post, but to copy the almost 200 pages is expensive.
> 
> Just wanted to see what you all did.
> 
> Thanks


I photocopied a good portion of it. Didn't copy emails i had printed as I had originals, def copied certified documents I was sending off and any other originals I was sending like the forms and letters from ministers or employers. It is worth the money and time to do it in my opinion and they tell you to do so. It will also be helpful down the like if you are applying for other visa's as you may use some of this info and they MAY NOT send it back to you.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi All,

That is right. With my experience, I photocopied the forms me and my fiance submitted and the police check as well. the emails and other communication samples will be better if it is printed out from the internet. NOIM was also copied just to ensure that I have a copy of it just in case it gets lost. So far the courier they are tied up are responsible and knows how to take care of these documents.

Goodluck! Waiting is fun and inspiring! The more you want to be with the love of your life. Just like me, now excited to see him in a month 

Cheers,
Angeliqueprince


----------



## shiwmor

Gerrywins said:


> They send the same email to thousands of people who lodge complaints. I think they can even do it with their eyes shut.


Hello Gerrywins

My husband applied on Dec 27th 2012 and just read your story and hope that we do not have to wait for another 18 months. He already has had contact with CO on 5th March. Its unfortunate its taken that long for you and I just hope it has nothing to do with Kenya.

Hold on. I am sure that by August they cant possibly keep you waiting any longer!!!


----------



## bashishot

In regards to copying, my husband was able to scan it at work and upload a file instead of making copies of all those pages. Very handy! I did make hard copies of the police reports and a few other things, if I recall correctly!


----------



## islgirl

Hi all,

My wedding date is in May and I am still waiting on my pmv to be approved. My case officer said that she is unable to provide a timeframe of when it would be completed therefore I want to change the date of the wedding to possibly later in the year. Would I have to submit a new NOIM to my case officer or anything else?


----------



## Romulus

islgirl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My wedding date is in May and I am still waiting on my pmv to be approved. My case officer said that she is unable to provide a timeframe of when it would be completed therefore I want to change the date of the wedding to possibly later in the year. Would I have to submit a new NOIM to my case officer or anything else?


No, you shouldnt need to submit a new NOIM. Just keep in touch with the marriage celebrant and let them know what's going on. Ours told us to call once a month to give her an update. The NOIM is valid for 18 months, so don't stress. If your set date is approaching just change it through the marriage celebrant and inform DIAC.


----------



## islgirl

thank you


----------



## Marla

Hello everyone! Something weird happened... the other day I got via mail my police checks, the notifications of intended marriage and the photos I had sent back... is this normal? Then I wrote to my case officer to ask her if she needed me to provide her with anything else and a bit of a feedback on how my visa was going, and she never replied... how long would you consider that I should wait until I insist her to answer to me?


----------



## Circe

Hi! 

I've been reading on and off in the last year and we have lodged now, so I thought I'd join in to help out with timelines. It feels a little frustrating that DC seems behind with processing compared to other countries but all we can do is wait I guess.. 

Lodged to Washington DC start of feb, sent police checks end of feb, didnt hear anything at all for a month, aside from seeing payment taken out, got acknowledgement email and case officer start of march. Haven't had/sent medical yet, they are booked for a couple weeks from now. I've made a timeline but I don't think I can put it in my signature until I've posted more.


----------



## NiPa

Hey Circe

We share pretty much same situation, I lodged my application in the first week of February, the CC got charged in a weeks time and the acknowledgement email came after a month....

Well...now the best thing to do is to wait....wait....wait....


----------



## bashishot

Circe said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've been reading on and off in the last year and we have lodged now, so I thought I'd join in to help out with timelines. It feels a little frustrating that DC seems behind with processing compared to other countries but all we can do is wait I guess..
> 
> Lodged to Washington DC start of feb, sent police checks end of feb, didnt hear anything at all for a month, aside from seeing payment taken out, got acknowledgement email and case officer start of march. Haven't had/sent medical yet, they are booked for a couple weeks from now. I've made a timeline but I don't think I can put it in my signature until I've posted more.


Welcome to the group! Did you check out the Washington DC timeline thread? That's where all of us US applicants hang out! We are approx the same timeline. We were assigned a CO on Feb 7th!


----------



## Circe

bashishot said:


> Welcome to the group! Did you check out the Washington DC timeline thread? That's where all of us US applicants hang out! We are approx the same timeline. We were assigned a CO on Feb 7th!


Yep, just posted. I think you will still grant ahead of us though... We haven't done medical check.. It'll be another week or two before we mail them. ( I'm waiting on the birth of our baby 40+3!!! and the nearest board doctor is out of town, and I don't want DH to miss the birth! ) it's nice to at least have real people to talk to that aren't copy pasting responses or answering q's with three different answers  it took a while to even get 100% advice from immi about a couple parts of our ap.

It'll be worth it in the end but definitely going around the twist waiting and being unsure when things will be settled.


----------



## pmwoodward

*USA application*

Hi Everyone!

I am new at this website... well my first posting that is.
Been reading over these timelines and I had a few questions for one who can pass information my way.
I am Australian and my husband is from the USA. A couple of weeks ago we started the FBI/State police checks and waiting for their responses.
With more recent applications here in The States, who long did those wait for their FBI checks to be returned?? I hear it takes 6-8 weeks!
Also, my husband and I have been married 6 years and we have an almost 2 year old son, who is also Australian (dual citizenship) - we have filled all the paper work out for his application but read on one of these posts that a couple avoided the temporary stages due to the length of their marriage and having a child... how does that happen and do we fill out different applications to apply for straight up permanent resident visa? Or do we send forms 40sp/47sp as normal and the government decides if you become a temporary or permanent visa holder? I hope that makes sense as the more I read up, the more confusing it becomes!
How many statutory declarations are you all sending in with your applications??

Would you all suggest to have a DECISION READY application - ALL documents with the application?

Thanks for any advice/recommendations in advance - they are all welcome please 

And congratulations to all of you who have been approved! And for those of us who are waiting... patience... right??!!
I long to walk the glorious beaches of the Sunshine Coast soon <3


----------



## bashishot

pmwoodward said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am new at this website... well my first posting that is.
> Been reading over these timelines and I had a few questions for one who can pass information my way.
> I am Australian and my husband is from the USA. A couple of weeks ago we started the FBI/State police checks and waiting for their responses.
> With more recent applications here in The States, who long did those wait for their FBI checks to be returned?? I hear it takes 6-8 weeks!
> Also, my husband and I have been married 6 years and we have an almost 2 year old son, who is also Australian (dual citizenship) - we have filled all the paper work out for his application but read on one of these posts that a couple avoided the temporary stages due to the length of their marriage and having a child... how does that happen and do we fill out different applications to apply for straight up permanent resident visa? Or do we send forms 40sp/47sp as normal and the government decides if you become a temporary or permanent visa holder? I hope that makes sense as the more I read up, the more confusing it becomes!
> How many statutory declarations are you all sending in with your applications??
> 
> Thanks for any advice/recommendations in advance - they are all welcome please
> 
> And congratulations to all of you who have been approved! And for those of us who are waiting... patience... right??!!
> I long to walk the glorious beaches of the Sunshine Coast soon <3


Hi, welcome! Our FBI check took about 3 weeks to the day. I was shocked. They charged my card and one week later, I received it in the mail. We sent 3 statutory declarations - 1 Australian citizen (long time friend of my husband's ) and 2 from Americans (my aunt/coworker and my best friend). We have been married over 5 yrs and have 2 kids so we are hoping to get the permanent one right away. When I sent in my police checks, I added a cover letter noting that we would be eligible. It is no additional paperwork.

You are right....the more you read and try to figure it out, the more confusing it becomes!


----------



## Circe

Just to chime in, we sent 3 stat decs, and our FBI took about 4 weeks to come back.


----------



## Circe

pmwoodward said:


> Would you all suggest to have a DECISION READY application - ALL documents with the application?
> 
> 3


I would say yes, unless you were only waiting on 1 document.. Then I would just file and include a letter saying what you were missing. That's what we did.


----------



## pmwoodward

I thought I read with someone who posted about a listing of categories on information you need to send? I only have the information that is attached to the paperwork of the applications. Is this list located on this forum??


----------



## Circe

There is a guide book pdf, and there is a check list included in the app. What kind of categories do you mean? Categories of supporting evidence?


----------



## Circe

pmwoodward said:


> I long to walk the glorious beaches of the Sunshine Coast soon <3


I feel the same, dreaming of any oz beach! I've lived in the mid South for three years and I really really miss a day at the beach!!! Icy poles and a BBQ and beach cricket.


----------



## pmwoodward

Circe said:


> There is a guide book pdf, and there is a check list included in the app. What kind of categories do you mean? Categories of supporting evidence?


Yes categories for supporting evidence. 
Where do I find the guide book??


----------



## Circe

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf


----------



## IhopeI'mapproved

This was posted earlier today, but I think it needs to be seen here:

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/5470-just-reminder-family-spouse-visa-time-line.html

It's about the intention of this particular thread for the specific use of posting timeline information and nothing else, that's what the other threads are for


----------



## Onosai

Tai03 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This has been very helpful.. im always reading everyones posts
> Im Australian & my husband is samoan.. havent seen any people from the pacific islands on here.. just thought id post our timeline so far.. and wish everyone else luck!!
> 
> Date of application: 18 October 2012
> 
> Nationality: Samoan
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa
> 
> Offshore/Onshore: Offshore (Lodged in Apia, then sent to Fiji for processing)
> 
> Medicals: yes
> 
> Police check: yes
> 
> Case officer assigned: waiting
> 
> Visa granted: waiting
> 
> For anyone applying offshore in the pacific islands just want to let you know that both offices in apia, samoa and suva, fiji are NOT much help.
> We applied for a Family sponsored visa and need to pay a bond. We were advised to let the embassy know that my husband will be coming to Oz for a holiday. Since we dont have a case officer yet we called to ask who exactly do we advise. Neither seem to know GRRRRRRR..
> 
> Hope everyone is reunited with their loved ones soon!!


I applied 14 Feb 2013 to AVAC and have CO assigned now. I put in a complete application. CO has advised that she forwarded medical clearance to HOC 28 Feb 2013. I provided further Police check for alias 22 Mar 2013.

CO advised that HOC have a backlog they are processing medical clearances from Nov/Dec period so does that mean that my medical clearance will probably take another two months to process? How long does it take to clear if all is well? Also does anyone know if after medical clearance goes well what then happens afterwards, does that mean a grant may be soon?

Also we are expecting first child early May and have also applied for a tourist visa so I can be there for birth. CO have said I must be offshore to finalise 309. What do you think? Should I just sit and wait for 309 and possibly miss the birth of my firstborn? Or push for the tourist visa to be there for birth then return to Samoa to wait outcome of 309? a fresh perspective greatly appreciative.

Tai03 congrats it looks like yours only took a month!

Good luck to everyone else in same boat.


----------



## Onosai

Date of application: 14 Feb 2013

Nationality: Samoan

Visa type: 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes 28 Feb 2013

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes 14 Feb 2013, alias 22 Mar 2013

Date CO assigned: 21 Mar 2013

Date visa granted: Waiting


----------



## MarcusAurelius

Date of application: February 2012 in Sydney

Nationality: Irish

Visa type: 820/801

Offshore/onshore: Onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, Feb 2013

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application

Date CO assigned: Waiting

Date visa granted: Waiting

13 months as of last week.


----------



## KrystHell

MarcusAurelius said:


> Date of application: February 2012 in Sydney
> 
> Nationality: Irish
> 
> Visa type: 820/801
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, Feb 2013
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: Waiting
> 
> Date visa granted: Waiting
> 
> 13 months as of last week.


Wow... That's crazy. Have you heard from a CO at least? I'm a month into the wait and I'm trying to get my head around how some people got their visa approved within weeks, and people like you have been waiting for 13 months :-/


----------



## MarcusAurelius

KrystHell said:


> Wow... That's crazy. Have you heard from a CO at least? I'm a month into the wait and I'm trying to get my head around how some people got their visa approved within weeks, and people like you have been waiting for 13 months :-/


No CO assigned, so nope.

DIAC are now processing all visas according to date of receipt, so the front loaded applications will be waiting as long as everyone else.

But yes, 13 months feels like a long time.


----------



## KrystHell

MarcusAurelius said:


> No CO assigned, so nope.
> 
> DIAC are now processing all visas according to date of receipt, so the front loaded applications will be waiting as long as everyone else.
> 
> But yes, 13 months feels like a long time.


Well I thought this was the case, but if you look at the responses on this thread over the past couple of months, some people have had their via approved within weeks.

Something's up. There has to be a reason behind it but I guess we'll never know.


----------



## MarcusAurelius

KrystHell said:


> Well I thought this was the case, but if you look at the responses on this thread over the past couple of months, some people have had their via approved within weeks.
> 
> Something's up. There has to be a reason behind it but I guess we'll never know.


Hopefully the changes will bring down the queue for all of us waiting 12+ months. I had heard that the new applicants are getting told it's 15 months, so it's a welcome change.


----------



## sanoptic

We are coming up to 12 months waiting soon .
Were told just before applying if we send a 'decision ready' application it will speed up the process.
No CO assigned as far as we know ,the only contact we had was approval of working rights on her Bridging A visa & that was approved in two weeks so they can process some things quickly......

No choice but to be patient !!!!!!


----------



## Gerrywins

Just reached my 14 months......I truly feel like the "grandma" of Berlin Embassy :-(.


----------



## someuser

Gerrywins said:


> Just reached my 14 months......I truly feel like the "grandma" of Berlin Embassy :-(.


Hey Grandma of Berlin, this is Grandpa of Nairobi at 17 months wait. Hopefully April is our month!


----------



## Gerrywins

someuser said:


> Hey Grandma of Berlin, this is Grandpa of Nairobi at 17 months wait. Hopefully April is our month!


Yes, Nairobi grandpa. May the month of April be ours


----------



## Tai03

Onosai said:


> I applied 14 Feb 2013 to AVAC and have CO assigned now. I put in a complete application. CO has advised that she forwarded medical clearance to HOC 28 Feb 2013. I provided further Police check for alias 22 Mar 2013.
> 
> CO advised that HOC have a backlog they are processing medical clearances from Nov/Dec period so does that mean that my medical clearance will probably take another two months to process? How long does it take to clear if all is well? Also does anyone know if after medical clearance goes well what then happens afterwards, does that mean a grant may be soon?
> 
> Also we are expecting first child early May and have also applied for a tourist visa so I can be there for birth. CO have said I must be offshore to finalise 309. What do you think? Should I just sit and wait for 309 and possibly miss the birth of my firstborn? Or push for the tourist visa to be there for birth then return to Samoa to wait outcome of 309? a fresh perspective greatly appreciative.
> 
> Tai03 congrats it looks like yours only took a month!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else in same boat.


Hi Onosai,

Congrats!! not long to go now until baby comes 

i think the only reason it to about a month was because they were sick and tired of me bombarding them with emails as well as calling LOL

At least you have a case officer now!! What you can do is advise your caseofficer of your situation and explain to them what you are thinking of doing. That way you dont waste any time and money on applying for the tourist visa.

The case officer my husband was assigned was really nice, she helped push things along.

If you have any questions about my husbands application etc feel free to send them through. 

good luck to you and your partner!!


----------



## Onosai

Tai03 said:


> Hi Onosai,
> 
> Congrats!! not long to go now until baby comes
> 
> i think the only reason it to about a month was because they were sick and tired of me bombarding them with emails as well as calling LOL
> 
> At least you have a case officer now!! What you can do is advise your caseofficer of your situation and explain to them what you are thinking of doing. That way you dont waste any time and money on applying for the tourist visa.
> 
> The case officer my husband was assigned was really nice, she helped push things along.
> 
> If you have any questions about my husbands application etc feel free to send them through.
> 
> good luck to you and your partner!!


Thanks Tai. Yes I've picked up that CO just loves me bombarding her with my email requests! Well I had to apply for 676 which is granted now to ensure presence at birth. I had tried really hard to push the 309, still am but was told by CO she can't rush HOC with their medical results, as it states that pregnancy isn't a compassionate or compelling circumstance. Yeah sounds like I might've gotten your CO, she has been very responsive.


----------



## kangaroogirl

Meertsj said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> For the last 2.5 months I have been checking this forum regularly to keep myself motivated and don't give up hope.* I came to Australia on a tourist visa and for the past 8 months haven't been able to work because of it*. So you can all imagine how I felt when I got the news today.........
> 
> Date of application: 21 july 2012
> 
> Nationality: Dutch
> 
> Visa type: UK 820
> 
> Offshore/onshore: onshore Sydney in person
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no):yes with application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: no idea
> 
> Date visa granted: 28 september 2012
> 
> I am over the moon and so excited to finally be able to start working and contributing financially to our relationship!!!
> 
> I wish everyone who is waiting the best of luck and try not to give up hope....


Can I ask anyone who might know......

Am I correct in thinking that work restrictions no longer apply on the bridging visa you get while waiting for the Onshore Temp. Partner visa to be granted?

I thought I read somewhere that even if you are here on a visa that does NOT allow you to work (i.e. an ETA), but you lodge your application, you can work after the time your original visa would have expired, and the bridging visa comes into place?

If it takes a year to grant a temporary partner visa (in some cases), how can they expect people to not work!?


----------



## Lindaa

Date of application: 24.01.2013

Nationality: Norwegian

Visa type: 820

Offshore/onshore: Onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application

Date CO assigned: 04.04.2013

Date visa granted: Waiting - received an e-mail on the 04.04.13 that the case officer is satisfied with the information provided, and ready to process and finalize the application. However, I am currently overseas (BVB) and so the case officer wanted to know when I return and my reasons for staying overseas (I return 12.05.2013).

Do you guys think this means they have "made a decision", but just need me to be back in Australia before they can process it? Or is there still a chance we need to go in for interviews etc.?


----------



## KrystHell

Lindaa said:


> Date of application: 24.01.2013
> 
> Nationality: Norwegian
> 
> Visa type: 820
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: 04.04.2013
> 
> Date visa granted: Waiting - received an e-mail on the 04.04.13 that the case officer is satisfied with the information provided, and ready to process and finalize the application. However, I am currently overseas (BVB) and so the case officer wanted to know when I return and my reasons for staying overseas (I return 12.05.2013).
> 
> Do you guys think this means they have "made a decision", but just need me to be back in Australia before they can process it? Or is there still a chance we need to go in for interviews etc.?


Sounds like it to me! 
Good luck


----------



## Aussieboy07

Yes 
I have seen this email before here on this site, your visa should be granted a couple of weeks after you return from what i have witnessed. Try private message to ABC for her experience


----------



## ALB

Visa landed flights booked. Thanks to all on this site. Good luck.


----------



## ALB

ALB said:


> Visa landed flights booked. Thanks to all on this site. Good luck.


Should have updated?


----------



## ALB

ALB said:


> Should have updated?


Cant get signature to update but visa granted on April 3, 2013


----------



## bma

kangaroogirl said:


> Am I correct in thinking that work restrictions no longer apply on the bridging visa you get while waiting for the Onshore Temp. Partner visa to be granted?


Correct


----------



## kangaroogirl

bma said:


> Correct


Thank you!!


----------



## sarajf5

Date of application: 11/09/2012

Nationality: Australian (sponser) Living in Venezuela with Venezuelan applicant

Visa type: 309

Offshore/onshore: offshore

Agent: Yes

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No. Were requested 2 weeks or so after application was sent.

Police check submitted (yes/no): No. Requested the same time as medicals.

Date CO assigned: 21 sept 2012

Date visa granted: Still waiting! It'll be 7 months this 11th of April.

In case that anyone else is in the same situation as me. When my case officer was assigned i received an email that contained info on the processing times. (Obviously because i have an agent, he just forwards emails that the embassy in Chile, or rather my CO write me.

"* How long will it take to process my visa?*
The global processing time service standards for applications in this category is 12 months. In the Santiago office we aim to process visas in the shortest possible timeframe and frequently finalise applications well within the department's service standards usually within 6-10 months.Please note our service standards:
 are indicative only. Processing time on individual cases may vary depending on individual circumstances and the complexity of each case, as well as by location, reflecting the differing circumstances of national and regional caseloads
 apply from date application is received by the department including the correct fee.
 apply to visa applications lodged with complete documentation. Missing documentation will result in a longer processing time for applications."

I'm praying that for our visa, the department's service standards apply, and that my hubby and i will be packing our bags shortly for Australia! Fingers and toes crossed!

Sara.


----------



## Suze Rush

Date of application: September 14, 2012

Nationality: American

Visa type: Proposed Marriage Visa (Subclass 300)

Offshore/onshore: offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes in October 2012

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with original application

Date CO assigned: September 14th I believe with confirmation letter of application received

Date visa granted: Still waiting it will be 7 months in May


----------



## IhopeI'mapproved

This is troubling news for PMV 300 applicants from the US. Until I saw your case, it seemed that everyone who applied before October 2012 had been approved already, and that PMVs were taking between five and six months to process. Is there anything about your case that might be considered complicated, or would possibly have slowed yours down? Children, divorce, etc?



Suze Rush said:


> Date of application: September 14, 2012
> 
> Nationality: American
> 
> Visa type: Proposed Marriage Visa (Subclass 300)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes in October 2012
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with original application
> 
> Date CO assigned: September 14th I believe with confirmation letter of application received
> 
> Date visa granted: Still waiting it will be 7 months in May


----------



## sarajf5

Suze Rush said:


> Date of application: September 14, 2012
> 
> Nationality: American
> 
> Visa type: Proposed Marriage Visa (Subclass 300)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes in October 2012
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with original application
> 
> Date CO assigned: September 14th I believe with confirmation letter of application received
> 
> Date visa granted: Still waiting it will be 7 months in May


I think our visas will be approved soon ! Normally people who apply through the states get their visas approved quite quickly - from what ive seen on this forum. Fingers crossed for the both of us!


----------



## Suze Rush

I hope so! Being apart from him has been torture. And I hope you and I both get good news soon. Seems with some of the timelines I've seen (which I just caught on to LOL) the time frame you and I have been waiting seems to be the norm. Good Luck and keep me posted and I'll do the same


----------



## Suze Rush

Actually my application is quite simple I have no children and I have been divorced for over 12 years. My medical exam was fine as well...I have been told it all depends on where you are in the pile.


----------



## TechGurl

*Docs for work experience- visa 190*

What are the docs required for work experience?


----------



## bma

TechGurl said:


> I need some advice regarding Australian Immigration documents please.
> My Skills Assessment as Electronics Engineer has been cleared Alhamdulillah, where I showed my experience of only 1 company (of 12 years). Now please advise about documents to provide for proof to DIAC before application lodging.
> 
> Esp., please advise about Bank Statement.
> 
> I have total experience of 12 years with 5 different companies. But I talked to my previous employer and they agreed to show my 12-year experience from them only. Means, no need to collect documentation from 3 companies. I can show I worked only in 1 company all 12 years! (Although now I have left it).
> 1-	So please let me know, is it ok to show experience of 12 years of only 1 company
> 2-	Also, this company will provide 12 years experience letter and pay slips, but of course I don't have bank statements showing my salary in 1 bank in all these 12 years. So, will DIAC demand bank statement too? Or , pay slips and Experience letter shall be enough?
> 
> As Skills assessment has been done where I showed only 1 company in 12 years, so now I cannot obviously change my documentation to 3 companies.
> 
> Please advise about Bank statement Requirement.


You have to open a new thread and post your question again. Posting under the existing thread with a completely different topic (partner visa) probably won't bring an answer to your questions.
All the best.


----------



## charlyhicks10

Hi I am in the process of getting my visa application together, did your partner (Australian) have to submit a Aussie police check as well as yours when lodging the application?


----------



## charlyhicks10

sazzlewilson said:


> Date of application: 20 November 2009
> 
> Nationality: British
> 
> Visa type: Defacto/Spouse
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore (Perth)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Waiting on one police check
> 
> Date CO assigned: 20 November 2009
> 
> Date visa granted: Still waiting on the police check to arrive, then the CO said he would be happy to grant the visa!


Hi I am in the process of getting my visa together to submit it at the end of the month, I was wondering did you send an Australian police check for your partner as well and one for your self? Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## bashishot

Hi charlyhicks

My husband did not submit an Australian police check and if it makes a difference, he is an Australian citizen rather than a PR. I was under the impression the sponsor only submits a police check if children are involved and the children are not his. Someone correct me if I am wrong please!


----------



## islgirl

"a police check from your sponsor is not required. This is only required if a child is included on an application."

Direct quote above ^^^

ur right bashishot ...


----------



## sarajf5

Suze Rush said:


> Actually my application is quite simple I have no children and I have been divorced for over 12 years. My medical exam was fine as well...I have been told it all depends on where you are in the pile.


I'll def keep you updated. Yesterday my agent emailed my CO because my husband forgot to add his HAP ID to his medicals that he submitted. I don't think it's been a problem because we submitted it months ago. But it gives reason for my agent to message my CO.  My agent also asked my CO if any other documents were outstanding, so that my visa can me finalised. So i should hear back from the CO this week!


----------



## charlyhicks10

bashishot said:


> Hi charlyhicks
> 
> My husband did not submit an Australian police check and if it makes a difference, he is an Australian citizen rather than a PR. I was under the impression the sponsor only submits a police check if children are involved and the children are not his. Someone correct me if I am wrong please!


Thanks so much for your help


----------



## sarajf5

how do you get this flag time line to work?? I'm trying but .. argh!


----------



## sarajf5

oops. Nevermind.


----------



## iduno

sarajf5 said:


> oops. Nevermind.


oops ....glad you got it working haha


----------



## AussieandAmerican

Our visa was granted today!!! It feels like the wait took forever, although I know there are so many that have waited longer. Good luck to you all, I hope you receive your news very soon.


----------



## cheesygarcia

AussieandAmerican said:


> Our visa was granted today!!! It feels like the wait took forever, although I know there are so many that have waited longer. Good luck to you all, I hope you receive your news very soon.


Congrats!!!  Did you apply from Washington? If yes would you mind sharing your CO's initials?


----------



## kttykat

AussieandAmerican said:


> Our visa was granted today!!! It feels like the wait took forever, although I know there are so many that have waited longer. Good luck to you all, I hope you receive your news very soon.


Congratulations  
We got our visa yesterday  It is awesome when they finally grant them. I am glad to see more visas coming out of DC.

Can you do your timeline for us please.

Kttykat


----------



## AussieandAmerican

kttykat said:


> Congratulations
> We got our visa yesterday  It is awesome when they finally grant them. I am glad to see more visas coming out of DC.
> 
> Can you do your timeline for us please.
> 
> Kttykat


Congratulations to you KttyKat! It really is such a relief when it's granted. I'm trying to put my timeline in, hopefully I will get it up shortly.


----------



## kttykat

AussieandAmerican said:


> Congratulations to you KttyKat! It really is such a relief when it's granted. I'm trying to put my timeline in, hopefully I will get it up shortly.


Here is the step by step guide I created for doing that.

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...r-signature-plus-other-useful-links-info.html

Kttykat


----------



## billysidhu

poorstudent83 said:


> Date of application: 3rd of October 2011
> 
> Nationality: Irish (Australian Partner)
> 
> Visa type: 820/801 (currently on 457)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore - applied in person at Melbourne office
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, front loaded
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Australian police check front loaded, Irish police check sent by mail on Dec 11th 2011
> 
> Date CO assigned: Waiting
> 
> Date visa granted: Waiting
> 
> Front loaded everything except the Irish Police Check and that damned form 80....form 80 was sent by mail (with a change of address form) on October 11th.
> 
> Called the office last week and was told that no further documentation was required and processing could take up to 12 months  I really hope it's done soon as a I detest my job!!


Oh Im In the same boat! Am currently on 457. Applied on Feb2012...and still waiting for my visa to be granted! 

Are you still waiting for your visa?


----------



## billysidhu

GermanInBrissie said:


> Visa granted today!!! Just happened to check VEVO and it says I'm a permanent resident (801) Didn't get an email yet so still can't believe it but I checked multiple times  And only 7 weeks!
> 
> Thanks to all of you in this forum you have helped me so much with the preparation! If any of you want to ask me something feel free
> PS: I send them an email a few days ago asking if they needed more info as I thought my app was decision-ready (just to make them look at it- and they did!) So a tip for you waiting - if you have submitted everything just remind them it might really speed things up!


Congratulations!!!! I wish mine would be granted soon!

Can I know how did you check VEVO? I think a TRN number is required? I only have a FileNumber and Permission request Id.

Also, did you email you email directly to your CO or to the generic DIAC email?


----------



## AussieandAmerican

Kttykat[/QUOTE]

Thanks KttyKat, I had read that earlier but I couldn't get into change my signature " I think it's because I'm still a junior member. I need to post more! I will try again shortly.


----------



## kttykat

AussieandAmerican said:


> Kttykat


Thanks KttyKat, I had read that earlier but I couldn't get into change my signature " I think it's because I'm still a junior member. I need to post more! I will try again shortly.[/QUOTE]

Yeah, you need 6 posts to do it.

Kttykat


----------



## belden

someuser said:


> Hey Grandma of Berlin, this is Grandpa of Nairobi at 17 months wait. Hopefully April is our month!


Grandma and grandpa of Berlin and Nairobi...I have been waiting for 14 months,yet to be assigned a CO.Thank God am already in Australia.


----------



## bashishot

AussieandAmerican,

Could you share your CO's initials? Also, when did you apply? Thanks and congrats to you guys!!!


----------



## Suze Rush

Hoping my visa comes soon....I don't think I've been through such an ordeal in my life!


----------



## IhopeI'mapproved

Visa granted today! This feeling is indescribable! Good luck to everyone waiting. Thank you to everyone who participated in this forum, it's a great support group!


----------



## cheesygarcia

IhopeI'mapproved said:


> Visa granted today! This feeling is indescribable! Good luck to everyone waiting. Thank you to everyone who participated in this forum, it's a great support group!


Congrats!! Could you please share your CO's initials?


----------



## IhopeI'mapproved

cheesygarcia said:


> Congrats!! Could you please share your CO's initials?


R.M. And note, these are not the initials of the original CO. Those were E.Y.


----------



## AussieandAmerican

bashishot said:


> AussieandAmerican,
> 
> Could you share your CO's initials? Also, when did you apply? Thanks and congrats to you guys!!!


Hi Bashishot, my CO's initials were RM. We lodged in August 2012. Good luck to you! My only request from my CO was for an Aussie police check for me (I'm the Aussie) as one of our kids is not an Aussie citizen. As soon as I provided that document it was approved.


----------



## AussieandAmerican

IhopeI'mapproved said:


> Visa granted today! This feeling is indescribable! Good luck to everyone waiting. Thank you to everyone who participated in this forum, it's a great support group!


Congratulations! I agree the feeling is indescribable! Safe travels!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

I can't believe how many approvals are coming out all at once. It seems to happen that way... cyclically. Interesting!


----------



## somedaysoon

*getting closer?*

I just received an email from case officer, ML, stating that she had received my application and would assess it by the end of the week. She then said that once she had assessed it she would provide me with a status update. Has anyone else received a similar email? Do you think it means we are close?


----------



## cheesygarcia

somedaysoon said:


> I just received an email from case officer, ML, stating that she had received my application and would assess it by the end of the week. She then said that once she had assessed it she would provide me with a status update. Has anyone else received a similar email? Do you think it means we are close?


Sounds promising!!


----------



## Suze Rush

somedaysoon said:


> I just received an email from case officer, ML, stating that she had received my application and would assess it by the end of the week. She then said that once she had assessed it she would provide me with a status update. Has anyone else received a similar email? Do you think it means we are close?


 My CO's initials are ML as well...is this person in the D. c. office and when did you apply?


----------



## bashishot

somedaysoon said:


> I just received an email from case officer, ML, stating that she had received my application and would assess it by the end of the week. She then said that once she had assessed it she would provide me with a status update. Has anyone else received a similar email? Do you think it means we are close?


Wow sounds like you are going to be approved as well! When did you apply?


----------



## kttykat

IhopeI'mapproved said:


> Visa granted today! This feeling is indescribable! Good luck to everyone waiting. Thank you to everyone who participated in this forum, it's a great support group!


That is great news!!!  Good to see DC is finally moving again.

Kttykat


----------



## kttykat

somedaysoon said:


> I just received an email from case officer, ML, stating that she had received my application and would assess it by the end of the week. She then said that once she had assessed it she would provide me with a status update. Has anyone else received a similar email? Do you think it means we are close?


That is awesome, I am sure you can't be far off. It seems with DC the time between first contact from CO and grant is usually short so if your application is all in order then you should get your grant really soon.

Kttykat


----------



## Founkshui

WOOOHOOO Just woke up at 5 am this morning checked my email and there it was: VISA READY TO BE GRANTED 
All I need to do now is book a ticket to New Zealand!! Feel so relieved!!


Visa Type: Partner 309/100, Low Risk
Date applied: 26-11-2012
CO (CK) assigned: 28-11-2012
Medicals received: 4-1-2012
Police clearance: 14-1-2012
Interview: Not required
Date visa ready to be granted: 10-4-2013


----------



## kttykat

Founkshui said:


> WOOOHOOO Just woke up at 5 am this morning checked my email and there it was: VISA READY TO BE GRANTED
> All I need to do now is book a ticket to New Zealand!! Feel so relieved!!
> 
> Visa Type: Partner 309/100, Low Risk
> Date applied: 26-11-2012
> CO (CK) assigned: 28-11-2012
> Medicals received: 4-1-2012
> Police clearance: 14-1-2012
> Interview: Not required
> Date visa ready to be granted: 10-4-2013


Awesome news  congratulations.

Kttykat


----------



## Founkshui

kttykat said:


> Awesome news  congratulations.
> 
> Kttykat


You too! I see you got your visa granted 2 days ago. Awesome!
I was wondering if you got any questions from customs on your return to Australia? Like you, I also came to Australia on a visitor visa and now have to leave for NZ to get the partner visa processed.


----------



## Erin7274

Hi all,

My case officer is also ML. and it's been 13 months since the date I submitted the application - yet no news or replies from her.

My migration agent has been emailing the CO but it seems like they're slow-walking my case for some reason.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Erin7274 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My case officer is also ML. and it's been 13 months since the date I submitted the application - yet no news or replies from her.
> 
> My migration agent has been emailing the CO but it seems like they're slow-walking my case for some reason.


Oh, man, that's a long time to have to wait. I'm sorry.


----------



## stzn

Erin7274 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My case officer is also ML. and it's been 13 months since the date I submitted the application - yet no news or replies from her.
> 
> My migration agent has been emailing the CO but it seems like they're slow-walking my case for some reason.


That's so long! Did you apply to DC? What's your timeline?


----------



## bashishot

Erin7274 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My case officer is also ML. and it's been 13 months since the date I submitted the application - yet no news or replies from her.
> 
> My migration agent has been emailing the CO but it seems like they're slow-walking my case for some reason.


Wow that seems like an excessively long time for D.C. Have you tried contacting them?


----------



## Erin7274

Created the timeline but I don't know how to insert it in here.

Anyway, here it is - 

Application lodged - 08/03/2012
Application received - 16/03/2012
FBI/Police checks - Submitted with application.
CO assigned - 05/04/2012
Email request fro Co re additional info - Sept 12 - Done
Medical checks - 04/12/2012 - Done
2nd Police/FBI checks request from CO - 16/12/2012 - Done


----------



## Erin7274

I've contacted them various times and all i got from them was that my CO is currently on leave...


----------



## Erin7274

Yes - I lodged the application through DC.


----------



## stzn

Ugh, that is a terrible wait.. not at all fair


----------



## Erin7274

Tell me about it. 

My partner is also very frustrted. He made 2 trips to the US to visit me last year - 3months each time.


----------



## stzn

My husband has done the same, 3 months last summer and 3 months this winter. I'm starting to plan a trip there now, the wait is driving us both insane. What visa did you apply for?


----------



## cheesygarcia

Erin7274 said:


> I've contacted them various times and all i got from them was that my CO is currently on leave...


ML has approved a couple of apps this week based on what I read on the threads... Maybe yours will be approved soon? When was the last time you contacted them?


----------



## Erin7274

stzn said:


> My husband has done the same, 3 months last summer and 3 months this winter. I'm starting to plan a trip there now, the wait is driving us both insane. What visa did you apply for?


I applied for partner 309 visa.


----------



## Erin7274

cheesygarcia said:


> ML has approved a couple of apps this week based on what I read on the threads... Maybe yours will be approved soon? When was the last time you contacted them?


I contacted them back in Jan. There were also various follow up emails sent to ML in Feb, and Mar as well.


----------



## cheesygarcia

Erin7274 said:


> I contacted them back in Jan. There were also various follow up emails sent to ML in Feb, and Mar as well.


Wow how frustrating! Hopefully you'll get yours soon.


----------



## Erin7274

cheesygarcia said:


> Wow how frustrating! Hopefully you'll get yours soon.


I hope so too. Thanks .


----------



## Suze Rush

I have a feeling I need to make another request and 13 months is long considering they say it's 5 to 12....they are past the time frame they have given.


----------



## somedaysoon

Suze Rush said:


> My CO's initials are ML as well...is this person in the D. c. office and when did you apply?


QUOTE=Suze Rush;87906]My CO's initials are ML as well...is this person in the D. c. office and when did you apply?[/QUOTE]

Yes, we applied in D.C. on September 7, 2012 (I will have to add my timeline to my signature) and until this week had only received one email from them. This was the email telling us that they had received our application and giving us the name of our CO which was ER. The initials CO crack me up because they are also used for prison guards (corrections officers).
I came to Australia in January on an ETA visa and responded to this initial email informing them that we were coming to Australia and I have emailed them twice since telling them that we are still here. I have emailed them twice since then telling them that we are still here. On the ETA visa you can only stay in Australia for three months at a time, then you have to leave and reenter the country. Instead of doing this we decided to apply for a tourist visa instead. While we were at the DIAC office applying for this visa the worker looked at our file and told us that we had been reassigned to a different CO (ML) in November - no one had notified us of this change before. After this appt I was worried that perhaps my emails had not been getting to the new CO so I emailed again asking if in fact ML was getting the emails. I got an email response back within 2 days form ML saying that she would be looking at our file and would give us a status report by the end of the week. Did my email cause her to look at my file? Who knows? It does seem that D.C. has all of a sudden been granting visas hand over fist the last week. Maybe you should contact them. Good Luck!


----------



## Suze Rush

The only means of email info I have is the email site given in the confirmation letter...I was led to believe that there is just someone who answers the various emails they get through this system...how is it you were able to reach your CO personally? Thank you so much for the info. Your reply has given me some new hope as well, fingers crossed for both of us, just wish I was able to wait in Oz like you just to see him


----------



## Suze Rush

Well just made a call and found out that because D.C. wasn't comfortable making a decision with my medical exams that they "DID" refer them to Oz. I got a copy of my medical exam and there was nothing wrong or of concern...except of course that I am considered obese, which at the time the doctor told me could put me in another category but he didn't see anything wrong or at risk since my blood sugar and things were fine. They sent them in January and said it usually takes a month or two to get those back...soooooooooooo getting the answer from Oz should be coming soon to D.C. but what that decision is I have no clue. Which only brings even more stress and heartbreak, a whole different time frame and I am just at a loss. Some people can't help being overweight, and besides I'm under 300lbs by a long shot, it's just not fair.


----------



## bashishot

Suze Rush said:


> Well just made a call and found out that because D.C. wasn't comfortable making a decision with my medical exams that they "DID" refer them to Oz. I got a copy of my medical exam and there was nothing wrong or of concern...except of course that I am considered obese, which at the time the doctor told me could put me in another category but he didn't see anything wrong or at risk since my blood sugar and things were fine. They sent them in January and said it usually takes a month or two to get those back...soooooooooooo getting the answer from Oz should be coming soon to D.C. but what that decision is I have no clue. Which only brings even more stress and heartbreak, a whole different time frame and I am just at a loss. Some people can't help being overweight, and besides I'm under 300lbs by a long shot, it's just not fair.


Ahh what the heck? Now we have to be worried about weight? Yikes. I wonder what they are considering obese. I'm sorry to hear that you have to wait longer but hopefully not TOO much longer.


----------



## MrsMae

Hi all. I'm new to the forum. Next week will be 6 months from our date of lodgment and I have had no contact from my CO. My husband is in Australia and I am in the US. He comes here every few months for three weeks or so, but I'm really hoping we'll get some sort of news soon!

Date of application: Oct 15 2012

Nationality: USA

Visa type: Subclass 309 

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, received Nov 28 2012

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, received Nov 28 2012

Date CO assigned: Oct 19 2012 - ML

Date visa granted: waiting....


----------



## Suze Rush

yeah The weight thing is the only thing against me, I have no tuberculosis, no HIV, nothing else physically wrong but the doctor did say when you have a large BMI that they look at diabetes and cholesterol and things like that, really how much of a burden on the health care could that be and that is only if I end up getting it. This is getting so crazy!


----------



## Suze Rush

On a lighter note my friends and new family in Oz keep teasing me about getting a tinny (a boat) and showing up on the shore like alot of immigrants ending up there from closer countries LOL. But I think this is the right way.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Suze Rush said:


> yeah The weight thing is the only thing against me, I have no tuberculosis, no HIV, nothing else physically wrong but the doctor did say when you have a large BMI that they look at diabetes and cholesterol and things like that, really how much of a burden on the health care could that be and that is only if I end up getting it. This is getting so crazy!


I thought it sounded like your medicals had been referred.  I was hoping I was wrong. I'm sorry.  That will definitely add to your processing time. I'll keep my fingers crossed that it won't take the few months it seems to be taking at the moment for most people.

I'm with you on the weight thing. It's an issue for me, too (more of one than for you, actually) and despite the fact I don't have any health issues because of it currently, they predict your cost based on what you COULD cost the system, and at a certain point they just assume these things are going to happen to you and it's a given and calculate it that way. 

It's the primary reason we brought in an agent who is experienced at health waivers - because it's pretty certain I'll need one. I don't have high cholesterol, high blood sugar, high blood pressure, etc., and my size does not impede me working full time at a professional job, traveling, etc., but the number on the scale (in my case) is enough to freak them out so much that it could very well stand in the way of my visa. At least your weight is not so high that it could stand in your way. They'll refer you, check you out, rubber stamp you and send you on through, most likely.


----------



## Suze Rush

oh I hope you are right....I sure wish I had found this forum earlier...it has been a tremendous help and collegegirl I adore you! bashishot and kittykat you have also been a big help....thank you all....I think I may get an ETA for a visit...I'll give it 2 more weeks and see what happens. My referral was in January so they should be getting to it at some point soon. Thank goodness for all of you and I greatly appreciate you all!


----------



## Shami

Hi Suze,

I know you are concerned but in the end result will be that they should grant health waiver to partner visa as according to their web site..This is beauty of partner visa.......they may have to send the medicals to commonwealth officer who will grant waiver as its in not in Diac hands.......all the best..........


----------



## Suze Rush

Thanks so much Shami....being away from your loved ones as I'm sure you know just makes things so much more difficult. Thank you for your kind words


----------



## CollegeGirl

Shami said:


> Hi Suze,
> 
> I know you are concerned but in the end result will be that they should grant health waiver to partner visa as according to their web site..This is beauty of partner visa.......they may have to send the medicals to commonwealth officer who will grant waiver as its in not in Diac hands.......all the best..........


The waiver, at least to my understanding, is not a foregone conclusion just because you're applying for a partner visa (though I wish it were!). People can and do get denied for health reasons... though generally for pretty serious conditions.


----------



## sarajf5

Suze Rush said:


> On a lighter note my friends and new family in Oz keep teasing me about getting a tinny (a boat) and showing up on the shore like alot of immigrants ending up there from closer countries LOL. But I think this is the right way.


That's what my husband and i have been contemplating! Haha! It'll be a lost faster! It took us more than 1.5 years gathering our evidence for our visa because the Venezuelan system here sucks balls! My husband wasnt able to add me to his bank account, i cant drive and buy simple things here because i don't have a cedula (Venez id card), nor add my name on a house hold bill. So it was hard! But we found our way around it and screwed the banks here because i found the bank laws online that said i could be added to my husbands account with just my passport! 
Anyway, i'm going off topic! Its been 2.5 years in the making now, including the 7 months since sending our visa to the embassy.... sometimes i think the tinny would've been the better option! And then stupid Julia Gillard is letting illegals in like theres no tomorrow! HELLO! WHAT ABOUT US!


----------



## Aussieboy07

LOL that is one of the funniest posts i have ever read, i too joke about buying the tinnie with my partner. I understand your frustration and yes one boat made it to western australia yesterday without being intercepted until it reached shore.


----------



## sarajf5

oh my!! That could've been us! Too bad you can't bribe the authorites like you can here :/ .... To be honest, i think although this whole process is a pain in the arse, i'd rather Australia as it is any day over living in Venezuela where trying to survive is hard enough, let alone living.  I love Australia! Can't wait to come home!


----------



## Suze Rush

I know right! I love how I have found others like me going through the same ordeal....I had felt so alone....Thank God for you guys!


----------



## Nomes79

*New to all this!*

Hi,

I submitted my husbands visa application last week (5th April) and the money to pay for it came out of our account on the 8th. On the phone they said we should get a CO within 10 days of this date.

I am leaving for Oz this Tuesday with our 2yr old son as I start my new job in Oz in May. Hubby is staying behind to wait for his visa. Only just found out how long the wait is!! Is there anyway to fast track any advice you can give? Hubby was going to be the main child carer for our son in Australia whilst I work full time, now I don't know what to do as don't think I can afford full time Nursery fees! Do you think that we have such a young child and have been married for 5yrs etc into account?

All advice is much appreciated

Thanks!!


----------



## someuser

Nomes79 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my husbands visa application last week (5th April) and the money to pay for it came out of our account on the 8th. On the phone they said we should get a CO within 10 days of this date.
> 
> I am leaving for Oz this Tuesday with our 2yr old son as I start my new job in Oz in May. Hubby is staying behind to wait for his visa. Only just found out how long the wait is!! Is there anyway to fast track any advice you can give? Hubby was going to be the main child carer for our son in Australia whilst I work full time, now I don't know what to do as don't think I can afford full time Nursery fees! Do you think that we have such a young child and have been married for 5yrs etc into account?
> 
> All advice is much appreciated
> 
> Thanks!!


You may want to provide more info so people can help you better. What citizenship is your hubby, where did you apply, what subclass (eg 309 is most likely) etc. If he's Kenyan, be ready for a long long wait. Nearly 18 months for us! No way to fast track either.


----------



## Nomes79

Sorry it wont let me post the flags.... 

Nationality: British
Application: offshore/London
Medicals: Not yet
Police Check: Not yet
CO: Not yet
Posted: 5th April 2013


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Nomes
At the top of the screen in the middle you will see "timelines" you can search there by your location to get an idea. The best advice here is given when you do a timeline


----------



## kttykat

Nomes79 said:


> Sorry it wont let me post the flags....
> 
> Nationality: British
> Application: offshore/London
> Medicals: Not yet
> Police Check: Not yet
> CO: Not yet
> Posted: 5th April 2013


When you have done 6 posts you should be able to do it.

Kttykat


----------



## Nomes79

Ok here we go....


----------



## Suze Rush

Hi everyone! Just checking in. Think I've decided on a visit while I still wait....missing him so much gotta have a face to face visit


----------



## kttykat

Suze Rush said:


> Hi everyone! Just checking in. Think I've decided on a visit while I still wait....missing him so much gotta have a face to face visit


I couldn't just sit in the USA and wait for immigration, that is why I came to Australia on the ETA back in January. It worked out well for us, with them granting the visa when I had to leave the country to renew the ETA inspiring them to grant. Just make sure you email them that you have to go. If you are lucky they will grant before you leave.

Kttykat


----------



## Rina

Suze Rush said:


> Hi everyone! Just checking in. Think I've decided on a visit while I still wait....missing him so much gotta have a face to face visit


My fiancé arrived 2 weeks ago on an eta as we were also sick of being apart.
Received an email yesterday saying they were getting ready to grant the visa just needed a few more docs!!! Woohoo!!


----------



## NiPa

Congrats Rina....


----------



## sarajf5

You should do it Suze Rush... That's why i decided to move to Venezuela to live with the hubby until our visa is granted  
Contrats Rina!


----------



## jmcd16

Rina said:


> My fiancé arrived 2 weeks ago on an eta as we were also sick of being apart.
> Received an email yesterday saying they were getting ready to grant the visa just needed a few more docs!!! Woohoo!!


Rina, what are your case officers initials?


----------



## Rina

jmcd16 said:


> Rina, what are your case officers initials?


Case officer R.M


----------



## anumkhalid

*spouse visa*

Date of application: 19th april 2012

Nationality: Pakistani

Visa type: spouse visa

Offshore/onshore: offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: 28th april 2012

Date visa rejected 22nd oct 2012

Reason: marriage is not geniuine.... subclass 572 of my husband was also a big reason to reject me

now my husband is on 573 subclass and i recntly file my another spouse visa on 20th feb 2013

Acknowledgement received : 25th feb 2013

medical : valid till 5th may 2013

status : still waiting and hoping for the best

now.... what are my chances to get visa and how much time will DIAC take?


----------



## someuser

anumkhalid said:


> Date of application: 19th april 2012
> 
> Nationality: Pakistani
> 
> Visa type: spouse visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: 28th april 2012
> 
> Date visa rejected 22nd oct 2012
> 
> Reason: marriage is not geniuine.... subclass 572 of my husband was also a big reason to reject me
> 
> now my husband is on 573 subclass and i recntly file my another spouse visa on 20th feb 2013
> 
> Acknowledgement received : 25th feb 2013
> 
> medical : valid till 5th may 2013
> 
> status : still waiting and hoping for the best
> 
> now.... what are my chances to get visa and how much time will DIAC take?


Your chances depend entirely on how much evidence you have of the continuing and ongoing relationship.

Sorry to say that Pakistan along with us Kenyans probably have the longest waiting times of all. Nearly 18 months of waiting for us but there is a Pakistani on here waiting over 20 months.


----------



## anumkhalid

i have put alot of evidences as compare to the previous one... it's look like a solid case in my opinio but offcourse we're pakistan's and we have to pay the penalty... but can u tell me who is waiting for 20 months? can u provide their timeline?


----------



## someuser

Check out the thread titled "beyond 12 months wait? Share your experiences"


----------



## anumkhalid

ohk thanks...


----------



## Suze Rush

Hello Everyone Hope you all are still in good spirits and having a great weekend!!!


----------



## Suze Rush

Congrats Rina!!!!!!


----------



## Gerrywins

Suze Rush said:


> Hello Everyone Hope you all are still in good spirits and having a great weekend!!!


Yup still in good spirits and enjoying the weekend but I never thought i would ever be eager for the weekend to be over just because nothing happens at the consulates and embassies over the weekend. So I always look forward to Mondays as that means I could receive a lovely email for visa grant.


----------



## sarajf5

Gerrywins said:


> Yup still in good spirits and enjoying the weekend but I never thought i would ever be eager for the weekend to be over just because nothing happens at the consulates and embassies over the weekend. So I always look forward to Mondays as that means I could receive a lovely email for visa grant.


That's how i feel! I love the weekdays more because that's when my husband and i will receive our visa grant! Hehe


----------



## Suze Rush

gerrywins said:


> yup still in good spirits and enjoying the weekend but i never thought i would ever be eager for the weekend to be over just because nothing happens at the consulates and embassies over the weekend. So i always look forward to mondays as that means i could receive a lovely email for visa grant.


i know right!!!! Never thought i'd look forward to mondays but i Do for the exact same reason. Lol


----------



## Suze Rush

Keep the faith everyone, What is meant to be will be and everything happens for a reason


----------



## danielle_ramon

Does anyone know what it means when the person who sends an email ends it with their name. Then SMO Manila?


----------



## Suze Rush

Quick Question...It is practical and ok to go to Australia on a ETA to visit while my proposed marriage visa is still in decision yes? And if my visa is granted while I'm on a visit, as long as I leave and come back should I be good to go?????


----------



## islgirl

I think you have to be out of australia, offshore when the visa is granted. If you are in Australia the case officer would tell you that they're going to grant it soon provided you communicated your circumstances before, that is being in australia on the ETA so that you would know to travel elsewhere to activate it.



Suze Rush said:


> Quick Question...It is practical and ok to go to Australia on a ETA to visit while my proposed marriage visa is still in decision yes? And if my visa is granted while I'm on a visit, as long as I leave and come back should I be good to go?????


----------



## CollegeGirl

Suze Rush said:


> Quick Question...It is practical and ok to go to Australia on a ETA to visit while my proposed marriage visa is still in decision yes? And if my visa is granted while I'm on a visit, as long as I leave and come back should I be good to go?????


Yes. Let your case officer know what your plans are, though. Let them know you've applied for a tourist visa, any identifying information you have for that tourist visa (a transaction number, file number, whatever it is they give you when you apply). Then ask nicely if they could please notify you before they grant the visa because you know that you have to get offshore in time for them to grant it.

This is something Kttykat did, and multiple others here have done, and it worked just fine. Just be aware that it is a BIT of a gamble - if for some reason they forgot to notify you, or decided for whatever reason that they didn't want to, you'd be the person suffering because if it's granted while you're onshore, your PMV would be voided. So far I haven't seen that happen in my several months here, but you need to just be aware of the potential risks.


----------



## MrsMae

So as of today we have been waiting six months. I emailed the general enquiry line through the embassy today to inform them that we are booking a flight for my husband to come to the US in May, and I'm wanting to go back with him on an ETA. Hoping they email back and say, no need for an ETA, we'll grant your visa! Wishful thinking, but its possible right?


----------



## Suze Rush

I have not had any contact with my CO what so ever. But I have called Canada and have used the email from the immigration site. Is this my way of contacting my CO...or am I even more confused. And if so how am I supposed to contact my CO personally to give them this info I am planning a trip in June, my visa would have been in it's 9th month. I would think they are close with the medical referral considering Australia got it in January. I'm starting to get really agitated and wondering what the heck is going on.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Suze Rush said:


> I have not had any contact with my CO what so ever. But I have called Canada and have used the email from the immigration site. Is this my way of contacting my CO...or am I even more confused. And if so how am I supposed to contact my CO personally to give them this info I am planning a trip in June, my visa would have been in it's 9th month. I would think they are close with the medical referral considering Australia got it in January. I'm starting to get really agitated and wondering what the heck is going on.


Suze, remember average processing time for the US right now seems to be 5-7 months, and then you're looking at 3 months or so on top of that because your medicals were referred. So I wouldn't start to get too antsy until you're at 8-9 months, at least. 

If you don't have a CO, the general immigration e-mail address is just fine for this purpose. Others have had to use it as well with no problem.


----------



## MrsMae

Suze Rush said:


> I have not had any contact with my CO what so ever. But I have called Canada and have used the email from the immigration site. Is this my way of contacting my CO...or am I even more confused. And if so how am I supposed to contact my CO personally to give them this info I am planning a trip in June, my visa would have been in it's 9th month. I would think they are close with the medical referral considering Australia got it in January. I'm starting to get really agitated and wondering what the heck is going on.


I would email the general enquiry line from the DC website. I haven't had any contact from my CO either, but I'm hoping that she will somehow get it. Or maybe if you email and ask for your CO's info they might give it to you.


----------



## Suze Rush

I just spoke with immigration because I needed to check on my sponsors address change to see they received it. They gave me a email to email my intentions. By the time I leave I will be in the 9th month..would you say this is planned well? I would think with my 3 month trip I will be in my 12th month and would have heard something by then and she said they will contact me....so I could go on holiday with him to New Zealand and when we have fun there we can return and that will activate the initial visit. Any other advice or info?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Suze Rush said:


> I just spoke with immigration because I needed to check on my sponsors address change to see they received it. They gave me a email to email my intentions. By the time I leave I will be in the 9th month..would you say this is planned well? I would think with my 3 month trip I will be in my 12th month and would have heard something by then and she said they will contact me....so I could go on holiday with him to New Zealand and when we have fun there we can return and that will activate the initial visit. Any other advice or info?


I would think that is timed extremely well, actually. If you are still waiting at that point, getting that e-mail reminding them (say a week before you leave) that you are going to Oz on a visitor's visa may very well prompt them to open your case, realize it's ready to grant, and grant it. Not guaranteed, but I've seen it happen!


----------



## Suze Rush

CollegeGirl said:


> I would think that is timed extremely well, actually. If you are still waiting at that point, getting that e-mail reminding them (say a week before you leave) that you are going to Oz on a visitor's visa may very well prompt them to open your case, realize it's ready to grant, and grant it. Not guaranteed, but I've seen it happen!


My only confusion on the several incidents you have spoken of....why is it after the applicant has been proactive in continuing updating and information do they go "oh our bad we decided to ok your visa" Are we doing the work or are they? LOL I am just at a loss with some of this....seems ridiculous in some instances. But I'm tough and determined and if I have to help in making it happen I will gosh darn it


----------



## sarajf5

Hey guys, i'm not sure if you're all aware of the political issues that Venezuela is facing at the moment? On sunday there was a vote for presidency and the vice president "won". Everyone is saying that it was fraudulent and that Maduro didnt win, Crapriles, asked for a recount. Maduro, said he had no problem with that - until the next day he ordered the military to dispose of all the voting boxing and burn them. If he truely won, then why burn the evidence? There is evidence on every corner in Venezuela that Capriles won the elections! Anyway, to cut a long story short. All sh*t has hit the fan and there are people protesting in the street and getting seriously hurt. There are military with guns and tanks that are firing at people DAY AND NIGHT and i dont want to be stuck here with the hubby. 
I want him to apply for a tourist visa so that we can "wait out" the decision of our partner visa... i know we're not meant to, but i'm not sure what else to do. We are scared that they will shut down the airports.... Just the other day my husband and i were harassed in the supermarket because i spoke english to my husband (which i try to avoid because there are people here - like the government - who are anti-american. She thought i was from the states because i spoke english , and i am Australian for gods sake! (Not that there is anything wrong with being from the states.)

We have an agent and i have emailed him for advice. But if anyone could give me their thoughts or knowledge on here it would be much appreciated!


----------



## bma

sarajf5 said:


> Hey guys, i'm not sure if you're all aware of the political issues that Venezuela is facing at the moment? On sunday there was a vote for presidency and the vice president "won". Everyone is saying that it was fraudulent and that Maduro didnt win, Crapriles, asked for a recount. Maduro, said he had no problem with that - until the next day he ordered the military to dispose of all the voting boxing and burn them. If he truely won, then why burn the evidence? There is evidence on every corner in Venezuela that Capriles won the elections! Anyway, to cut a long story short. All sh*t has hit the fan and there are people protesting in the street and getting seriously hurt. There are military with guns and tanks that are firing at people DAY AND NIGHT and i dont want to be stuck here with the hubby.
> I want him to apply for a tourist visa so that we can "wait out" the decision of our partner visa... i know we're not meant to, but i'm not sure what else to do. We are scared that they will shut down the airports.... Just the other day my husband and i were harassed in the supermarket because i spoke english to my husband (which i try to avoid because there are people here - like the government - who are anti-american. She thought i was from the states because i spoke english , and i am Australian for gods sake! (Not that there is anything wrong with being from the states.)
> 
> We have an agent and i have emailed him for advice. But if anyone could give me their thoughts or knowledge on here it would be much appreciated!


I had no idea about the situation in the Venezuela, I haven't seen anything in the news. How long have you guys been waiting for a partner visa already?


----------



## sarajf5

bma said:


> I had no idea about the situation in the Venezuela, I haven't seen anything in the news. How long have you guys been waiting for a partner visa already?


Yeah and i'm so surprised about that! It was 7 months and a week. We need to get out of here.


----------



## bashishot

I have been thinking the same thing because of what happened in Boston yesterday. In your instance, since it has been 7mo, I would email your CO with the compelling and compassionate statement. You certainly have good enough reason to want to get out of the country. Good luck, I hope you are able to get in touch with them.


----------



## CollegeGirl

It definitely sounds like time to get out of there!  How scary. I'm so sorry. Multiple people on this board have done the same thing re: waiting out partner visas with a tourist visa, but I'd definitely see what your agent has to say - simply because sometimes DIAC can be pickier about letting people from high risk countries come over on tourist visas. Also, I know nothing about refugee visas so don't know if you might qualify for one of those in the interim given your situation? Either way, I think it would be good to have professional help on this given your need to make this happen quickly.

If you do end up doing the tourist visa thing, make sure you give your CO a heads up that you're applying for one, and ask nicely for them to let you know before granting your visa so you can get offshore again (by going to NZ or Bali or wherever you want).


----------



## CollegeGirl

Just saw what you said re: 7 months - I'm with Bash. I don't think it would hurt to explain the situation and see if they could possibly expedite your case. I still think it best to run it by an agent first because this is so important.


----------



## sarajf5

CollegeGirl said:


> It definitely sounds like time to get out of there!  How scary. I'm so sorry. Multiple people on this board have done the same thing re: waiting out partner visas with a tourist visa, but I'd definitely see what your agent has to say - simply because sometimes DIAC can be pickier about letting people from high risk countries come over on tourist visas. Also, I know nothing about refugee visas so don't know if you might qualify for one of those in the interim given your situation? Either way, I think it would be good to have professional help on this given your need to make this happen quickly.
> 
> If you do end up doing the tourist visa thing, make sure you give your CO a heads up that you're applying for one, and ask nicely for them to let you know before granting your visa so you can get offshore again (by going to NZ or Bali or wherever you want).


I'm sorry too... this country really has so much potential, but there are evil corrupt people in high positions here messing it up.
My agent emailed my CO saying

"Dear x

We have emailed you several times in relation to this application which we feel is decision ready.

Given the current political upheaval in Venezuela it would be much appreciated if you could finalise the application ASAP."

And all she wrote back was

"Dear x

Mr Congiu

I will contact you as soon as I can provide some information to you."

Thats when i emailed my agent back and asked him about the tourist visa advice. My agent is awesome and gets back to me quickly... i'm waiting for his reply...I emailed him half an hour ago.
I think the tourist visa is our best bet... maybe if the embassy see that we are leaving on a tourist visa, they will grant our partner visa. 
My agent also told my CO that our case is decision ready so he didn't understand the hold up...

I know anything goes with the embassy though :S


----------



## sarajf5

UPDATE - i wrote this to my agent
"Dear x, Thanks for your patience with me... it definitely wasn't what i was hoping to read, but at least she replied i guess.
Hoping to hear some good news soon. If not, i might just have to go home..
If David applies for a tourist visa, will it put our partner visa in jeopardy? I'm aware that a person is not mean't to go to Australia to "wait out" the decision of their visa. But i feel a little desperate here... I've heard of people getting approval from their case officer to travel to Aus on a tourist visa, and then when their visa is granted they fly to New zealand to receive their partner visa.

If you advise me against this, i will follow your advice. But i have to admit i am curious..."

He replied this.. " You are right – at least there was a reply although it was not the one we wanted.

Although normally I doubt it would be granted, in these circumstances applying for a Tourist Visa may work. David would need to be outside Australia at the time of grant. This however could be New Zealand. In your Tourist Visa Application you would mention the pending Partner Visa application.

We will continue to apply pressure"

I'm showing you guys all of this in case there is anyone else in my position from a high risk country going through the same thing.

I wrote back to my agent asking if i need to contact our CO or if he helps me do that. And if we need to submit compelling/compassionate evidence.... I mean, it's no lie that the only reason we're applying for a tourist visa is for our safety.

*sigh


----------



## Suze Rush

Good Luck to you I hope it all works out


----------



## AJ67

Sarajf5, I hope you can get you and David out of Venezuela asap! 
The situation does not sound good.Be very careful about speaking english during the circumstances (ridiculous..) 
Your agent seem good and you are on the ball yourself,plus you got some great advice from fellow applicants here aswell 
Just be very careful and take care,I´m sure things will go your way very soon! Fingers crossed!! xxxx


----------



## Adventuress

sarajf5 said:


> UPDATE - i wrote this to my agent
> "Dear x, Thanks for your patience with me... it definitely wasn't what i was hoping to read, but at least she replied i guess.
> Hoping to hear some good news soon. If not, i might just have to go home..
> If David applies for a tourist visa, will it put our partner visa in jeopardy? I'm aware that a person is not mean't to go to Australia to "wait out" the decision of their visa. But i feel a little desperate here... I've heard of people getting approval from their case officer to travel to Aus on a tourist visa, and then when their visa is granted they fly to New zealand to receive their partner visa.
> 
> If you advise me against this, i will follow your advice. But i have to admit i am curious..."
> 
> He replied this.. " You are right - at least there was a reply although it was not the one we wanted.
> 
> Although normally I doubt it would be granted, in these circumstances applying for a Tourist Visa may work. David would need to be outside Australia at the time of grant. This however could be New Zealand. In your Tourist Visa Application you would mention the pending Partner Visa application.
> 
> We will continue to apply pressure"
> 
> I'm showing you guys all of this in case there is anyone else in my position from a high risk country going through the same thing.
> 
> I wrote back to my agent asking if i need to contact our CO or if he helps me do that. And if we need to submit compelling/compassionate evidence.... I mean, it's no lie that the only reason we're applying for a tourist visa is for our safety.
> 
> *sigh


Hi sarajf5,

I'm sorry to hear of your difficulties. I agree with bashishot and CollegeGirl about claiming compelling and compassionate circumstances. I know of someone who applied at our embassy (Jordan) from Iraq, and who was granted the partner visa in three months with security checks waived because they were living in a very dangerous part of the country where people were killed daily. Your situation sounds very similar.

All the best to you and your partner.


----------



## someuser

sarajf5 said:


> Hey guys, i'm not sure if you're all aware of the political issues that Venezuela is facing at the moment? On sunday there was a vote for presidency and the vice president "won". Everyone is saying that it was fraudulent and that Maduro didnt win, Crapriles, asked for a recount. Maduro, said he had no problem with that - until the next day he ordered the military to dispose of all the voting boxing and burn them. If he truely won, then why burn the evidence? There is evidence on every corner in Venezuela that Capriles won the elections! Anyway, to cut a long story short. All sh*t has hit the fan and there are people protesting in the street and getting seriously hurt. There are military with guns and tanks that are firing at people DAY AND NIGHT and i dont want to be stuck here with the hubby.
> I want him to apply for a tourist visa so that we can "wait out" the decision of our partner visa... i know we're not meant to, but i'm not sure what else to do. We are scared that they will shut down the airports.... Just the other day my husband and i were harassed in the supermarket because i spoke english to my husband (which i try to avoid because there are people here - like the government - who are anti-american. She thought i was from the states because i spoke english , and i am Australian for gods sake! (Not that there is anything wrong with being from the states.)
> 
> We have an agent and i have emailed him for advice. But if anyone could give me their thoughts or knowledge on here it would be much appreciated!


I would forget trying to speed up your partner visa any more than you already have. I tried a similar thing under similar circumstances and nobody was interested in helping us. We had a list of terror attacks (along with Newspaper articles to back it up) that had happen within a few minutes walk of our house at the time. Nobody cared.

Try and concentrate on the Visitor Visa and get out of there ASAP!!


----------



## sarajf5

Thanks guys. We are already seeking the tourist route. Our agent emailed our CO saying this..

"Dear X,

Thank you for responding.

Given the seriousness of the situation, the visa applicant is considering lodging a Tourist Visa application to fly to Australia with the Sponsor. Can you please advise if this is w/orth pursuing at this stage of the application - they do not want to waste time, energy and money if the application is close to finalisation.

We are aware as an offshore subclass the applicant must be outside Australia at the time of decision. The applicant could fly to New Zealand prior to decision.

Please confirm ASAP."


Will update you guys... if we can leave on a tourist visa, it'll take us about a month before we can get out of here anyway because of the tourist processing times.... 
Fingers crossed!


----------



## MrsMae

Good luck! I hope you get a swift response and can get out quickly and safely. I've been reading about your situation in the news. Seems like a scary situation to say the least.


----------



## Suze Rush

Good News!!!! They said it was ok to get my ETA to wait the rest of the time out with him in Oz, so God willing if all goes well either before I leave or while I'm there all will come together!!!! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## bashishot

AWESOME NEWS!! Did you get the ok from your CO or the general email line? When are you going? JEALOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMae

Suze Rush said:


> Good News!!!! They said it was ok to get my ETA to wait the rest of the time out with him in Oz, so God willing if all goes well either before I leave or while I'm there all will come together!!!! I'm so excited!!!


Woo hoo! So exciting. Suze who is your CO again? When are you leaving!?


----------



## anumkhalid

*hello suze*



Suze Rush said:


> Good News!!!! They said it was ok to get my ETA to wait the rest of the time out with him in Oz, so God willing if all goes well either before I leave or while I'm there all will come together!!!! I'm so excited!!!


well suze can u tell the procedure of ETA?? i'm also very upset ... as im married since 26th nov 2011 and still waiting... please guide me too


----------



## someuser

anumkhalid said:


> well suze can u tell the procedure of ETA?? i'm also very upset ... as im married since 26th nov 2011 and still waiting... please guide me too


It's all here https://www.eta.immi.gov.au/ETA/etas.jsp but you can only apply if you're from certain countries


----------



## anumkhalid

ok
im from PAKISTAN so what should i do? i want to meet my husband ... shall i apply for visit visa?


----------



## anumkhalid

ok
im from PAKISTAN so what should i do? i want to meet my husband ... shall i apply for visit visa?


----------



## someuser

anumkhalid said:


> ok
> im from PAKISTAN so what should i do? i want to meet my husband ... shall i apply for visit visa?


It's all on that website. It says which countries. If Pakistan is not on the list, then you need to apply for the paper visa but all that is mentioned there and it tells you which subclass to apply for etc.


----------



## someuser

anumkhalid said:


> ok
> im from PAKISTAN so what should i do? i want to meet my husband ... shall i apply for visit visa?


Sorry yes, visitor visa is what you can apply for. You may not necessarily get it though as you have to prove you have a reason to return. If you already applied for partner visa then that may be difficult.


----------



## anumkhalid

yeah stuck in a very bad situation ..  
Allah help me pleasee!!!!


----------



## someuser

anumkhalid said:


> yeah stuck in a very bad situation ..
> Allah help me pleasee!!!!


Hopefully you get some peace out of the fact that many in this forum have been waiting way longer than you. I met my wife 10 years ago, married 7 years ago and we've been trying various ways to be together permanently ever since. 8 years of Long Distance Relationship was pure hell (at least we're together in her country now but there's no future for us here). The current spouse visa application subclass 309 was applied for at the beginning of Nov 2011. We're still waiting.

I also realise many others here have waited much longer than us too.


----------



## anumkhalid

Yes ur right thanks for u consideration... U've given me alot of strength thanks alot... We guys will soon some good news 
If u dont mind can u tell me why r u waiting so long u didnt get any reply from diac? As in my case i got 1st refusal then now apply again
So whats the matter of urZ?


----------



## someuser

anumkhalid said:


> Yes ur right thanks for u consideration... U've given me alot of strength thanks alot... We guys will soon some good news
> If u dont mind can u tell me why r u waiting so long u didnt get any reply from diac? As in my case i got 1st refusal then now apply again
> So whats the matter of urZ?


We didn't wait at all. It's a very long story and I don't want to clog this thread with unrelated stuff. To cut it short, we tried several other options in other countries and another visa in Australia before we tried the 309. None of the other options worked.


----------



## sarajf5

Suze Rush said:


> Good News!!!! They said it was ok to get my ETA to wait the rest of the time out with him in Oz, so God willing if all goes well either before I leave or while I'm there all will come together!!!! I'm so excited!!!


Congrats Suze  You must be over the moon. I hope that i will hear back today from my CO to get the heads up to apply for a tourist visa... we have to apply on paper because we're from a high risk country... argh! It'll be another month before we can leave if all goes ahead.

But again, congrats


----------



## Suze Rush

I called the Canada line as you all know is the contact for D.C. apps and they instructed me on another email to inform of my intentions to get an ETA for my visit. I got a reply but it didn't have any info. So I called them again to ask what the deal was and the agent on the line informed me that my CO had updated my info as to my trip and if while I'm in Oz a decision on my initial visa is made they will inform me. So since by the time my first 3 months on the ETA is up it will have been a full 12 months since my initial app, which is the time frame they give for decisions on these things. So hopefully while I'm in Oz the other visa will come through and all will be well, if not I have an ETA to use throughout the year. MY CO is ML, I haven't had personal contact with them but since my info is continuing to be updated they are obviously on the case. I figure not hearing anything from them means all is well. To answer anumkhalid's question just go to the immigration website and fill out a form for a ETA. When it is approved which doesn't take long it will automatically be electronically attached to your passport. Thanks to everyone who has helped and answered my questions and I hope to return the favor to anyone else starting this process. I will keep everyone informed and of course I will be following you all on the forum.


----------



## anumkhalid

someuser said:


> We didn't wait at all. It's a very long story and I don't want to clog this thread with unrelated stuff. To cut it short, we tried several other options in other countries and another visa in Australia before we tried the 309. None of the other options worked.


Oh i c ... But hopefully u get a positive reply


----------



## anumkhalid

Suze Rush said:


> I called the Canada line as you all know is the contact for D.C. apps and they instructed me on another email to inform of my intentions to get an ETA for my visit. I got a reply but it didn't have any info. So I called them again to ask what the deal was and the agent on the line informed me that my CO had updated my info as to my trip and if while I'm in Oz a decision on my initial visa is made they will inform me. So since by the time my first 3 months on the ETA is up it will have been a full 12 months since my initial app, which is the time frame they give for decisions on these things. So hopefully while I'm in Oz the other visa will come through and all will be well, if not I have an ETA to use throughout the year. MY CO is ML, I haven't had personal contact with them but since my info is continuing to be updated they are obviously on the case. I figure not hearing anything from them means all is well. To answer anumkhalid's question just go to the immigration website and fill out a form for a ETA. When it is approved which doesn't take long it will automatically be electronically attached to your passport. Thanks to everyone who has helped and answered my questions and I hope to return the favor to anyone else starting this process. I will keep everyone informed and of course I will be following you all on the forum.


Thanks suze and congratulationssss!!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Pakistan is not on the list of countries eligible for an ETA. You may be able to apply for a tourist visa of some other type.


----------



## Erin7274

Hi everyone,

I got a reply from my CO today - FINALLY. There's one thing though - It says that the medicals for my kids are cleared BUT (and I quote) "....Health Operations Centre in Sydney are unable to locate your medicals on the system. Once this has been cleared, I will then be in a position to finalise the application."

What is this? After all these months...


----------



## Erin7274

By the way my CO initial - ML.


----------



## bashishot

Erin7274 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got a reply from my CO today - FINALLY. There's one thing though - It says that the medicals for my kids are cleared BUT (and I quote) "....Health Operations Centre in Sydney are unable to locate your medicals on the system. Once this has been cleared, I will then be in a position to finalise the application."
> 
> What is this? After all these months...


How long have you been waiting? I hope they find your medical ASAP


----------



## Erin7274

bashishot said:


> How long have you been waiting? I hope they find your medical ASAP


It's been Almost 14 months since the date I lodged the application.


----------



## bashishot

Erin7274 said:


> It's been Almost 14 months since the date I lodged the application.


Whoa, that is a long time. Are your kids Australian citizens?


----------



## Erin7274

bashishot said:


> Whoa, that is a long time. Are your kids Australian citizens?


My kids are US citizens. I am on ther hand is a Chinese citizen holding a US PR card.


----------



## bashishot

Erin7274 said:


> My kids are US citizens. I am on ther hand is a Chinese citizen holding a US PR card.


Ah ok, 14mo is still a long time. I hope you hear something and are approved soon.


----------



## Erin7274

bashishot said:


> Ah ok, 14mo is still a long time. I hope you hear something and are approved soon.


Thanks - I hope so too.


----------



## MrsMae

ML is my CO too. Hopefully she is finally getting her act together! It seems like she is one of the slower ones. Hopefully she is exerting ready to bust out some approvals!


----------



## Suze Rush

Thanks for clearing that up collegegirl I didn't even notice the location.....Still learning


----------



## CollegeGirl

Suze Rush said:


> Thanks for clearing that up collegegirl I didn't even notice the location.....Still learning


Oh, believe me, so am I! None of this is stuff you learn overnight. There's so much to learn!


----------



## bjch

Hi all, newbie here.

Just a few quick questions if any of you would mind answering:

1. My partner just did his medicals (in NJ) today. They are being e-filed. Any idea if this will be quicker than regular?

2. What types of medical problems get referred? My partner is planning to study in the health field and he was asked this specifically on the health forms, so he needed to get extra tests. Will this cause problems, do you think?

3. When you are all filling out your timelines, what date do you put for medicals? The day you went to the doctor, or a different date (e.g. the date you found out they were completed and sent to your C.O.)?

Lastly, our initial email did not give us initials for our C.O. but instead gave us a Ms. XX (not sure if I should actually put it here or not). Any idea why this may be? I have not seen this during my lurking on here.

Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## kttykat

bjch said:


> Hi all, newbie here.
> 
> Just a few quick questions if any of you would mind answering:
> 
> 1. My partner just did his medicals (in NJ) today. They are being e-filed. Any idea if this will be quicker than regular? Theoretically yes
> 
> 2. What types of medical problems get referred? My partner is planning to study in the health field and he was asked this specifically on the health forms, so he needed to get extra tests. Will this cause problems, do you think? Things like TB, shouldn't be a problem hopefully
> 
> 3. When you are all filling out your timelines, what date do you put for medicals? The day you went to the doctor, or a different date (e.g. the date you found out they were completed and sent to your C.O.)? I did mine for when they arrived at the embassy
> 
> Lastly, our initial email did not give us initials for our C.O. but instead gave us a Ms. XX (not sure if I should actually put it here or not). Any idea why this may be? I have not seen this during my lurking on here. People use initials here out of respect and privacy issues, we all get our case officers names usually when they inform you that they have a valid application, that is if they appoint a case officer for you at the time. Use only initials on the forum please.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give!


Hope that helps,

Kttykat


----------



## bjch

kttykat said:


> Hope that helps,
> 
> Kttykat


Thanks, it definitely does!

One more quick question, for anyone who might know.. what are the chances we will go straight through to PR? We have been together almost 10 years and living together for almost 7, so we should be eligible, but I am curious how it is decided? I am a little worried that unless we point it out, we won't be given it.


----------



## woolfchans

You should have a high chance of getting PR. I just got mine and I didn't indicate anywhere on my app that I wanted to be considered specifically for the sub 100.


----------



## someuser

bjch said:


> Thanks, it definitely does!
> 
> One more quick question, for anyone who might know.. what are the chances we will go straight through to PR? We have been together almost 10 years and living together for almost 7, so we should be eligible, but I am curious how it is decided? I am a little worried that unless we point it out, we won't be given it.


Yeah you don't need to specify. They will decide. We expect to go straight to 100 from applying for 309. We have a similar situation to you. I've seen an official link on here a long time ago but I can't remember where. From memory you have to have been together for over 3 years and there were some other minor things.


----------



## sarajf5

Hey guys i have an important update to share!!!! 

"Dear David and Sara,

CONGRATULATIONS!

Further to our last email, overnight we received official confirmation by email from your Case Officer that your Partner Temporary Residency Subclass 309 Visa has in fact been granted.

We are extremely happy with this result; especially given the political situation and processing time (DIAC normally quote 9-12 months)."

YAYAYAAY WE HAVE OUR VISA! It took exactly 7 months and 1 week!!!
We are over the moon and so happy... 
I received the email at 10pm last night, and i ran out of the room crying  David thought something bad had happened, haha. I told him the news with trembling lips and tears running down my face, and he had about a 5 second delay until he registered what i had said. And then his eyes lit up!

Thank you everyone for kind words and support... i hope that i am able to help anyone in my position who has quesitions, and i also recommend my agent from myaustralianvisa.com. His name is Andre Congiu, who is based in Melbourne. (I have his permission to write his name on here )

WHOO HOO!


----------



## cheesygarcia

Congratulations!!!


----------



## MrsMae

Congratulations!! So amazing! Glad they got their act together and realized the seriousness of the situation for you.


----------



## Lindaa

Congratulations!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

I think you mean he's your migration agent, Sara. Your case officer is the person employed by DIAC who approved your application. But that doesn't matter now, because... 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so, so happy for you, and thrilled that you are going to be getting out of that awful environment. Please take care of yourselves and get out of there as expeditiously as possible. Stay safe! *hugs*


----------



## bashishot

Amazing news and very happy for you guys!!! Enjoy your families new life! I hope you get to leave quickly!


----------



## islgirl

congratulations!


----------



## sarajf5

Yes i meant case offer, hehe. I just edited it! Had a typing fart, sorry! Thanks everyone!


----------



## AJ67

Congratulations!! That´s awesome news!! 
Now get yourselves out of there and start your new happier and much safer life in the beautiful land down under!


----------



## bjch

woolfchans said:


> You should have a high chance of getting PR. I just got mine and I didn't indicate anywhere on my app that I wanted to be considered specifically for the sub 100.


Thank you - and you, someuser!


----------



## abie

To Anum Khalid ,

First of all you should know that your case is a spouse of a student visa holder .. If it is 573 visa subclass .. It does not fall in the category of partner visa 300,100,820 or 801. 
Secondly I am from Pakistan as well and our security clearance required by immigration itself through our authorities takes ages our government don't give any response to them which delays our visa grant .. I was given spouse visa 820 after 18 months of wait .. 
If you need any kind of help msg me and I can help you.
Thanks


----------



## Suze Rush

Just checking in on everyone....in the process of planning my trip....so excited! Wondering if anyone else has gotten any good news. Love to all


----------



## nerb

Hi all

This forum has been extremely helpful in my preparation of visa application and I count myself lucky to have stumbled upon an active online community like this. My application progress as follows:

Date of application: 6 Dec 2012

Nationality: Singapore

Visa type: Partner Visa(Offshore Temporary 309)

Medicals submitted: 11 Dec 2012

Police check submitted: 20 Dec 2012

Date CO assigned: Not sure as application was made at Aus High Comm Singapore. Practice there is to assign a Contact Officer (which I think seems to vary from most forummer's Case Officers?) to applicant upon lodgment (for me 6 Dec 2012). Minimal communication was made with my Contact Officer as I was advised not to 'check on progress or status'. Hence I never knew when a case officer was being assigned or where my status is.

Date visa granted: 12 April 2013

Date to arrive in Aus: 20 April 2013

Been lurking around too much and am not able to post the timeline in my signature yet. 

I sincerely hope everyone gets their approvals or cases moving soon!


----------



## kttykat

nerb said:


> Hi all
> 
> This forum has been extremely helpful in my preparation of visa application and I count myself lucky to have stumbled upon an active online community like this. My application progress as follows:
> 
> Date of application: 6 Dec 2012
> 
> Nationality: Singapore
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa(Offshore Temporary 309)
> 
> Medicals submitted: 11 Dec 2012
> 
> Police check submitted: 20 Dec 2012
> 
> Date CO assigned: Not sure as application was made at Aus High Comm Singapore. Practice there is to assign a Contact Officer (which I think seems to vary from most forummer's Case Officers?) to applicant upon lodgment (for me 6 Dec 2012). Minimal communication was made with my Contact Officer as I was advised not to 'check on progress or status'. Hence I never knew when a case officer was being assigned or where my status is.
> 
> Date visa granted: 12 April 2013
> 
> Date to arrive in Aus: 20 April 2013
> 
> Been lurking around too much and am not able to post the timeline in my signature yet.
> 
> I sincerely hope everyone gets their approvals or cases moving soon!


Well congratulations and welcome to the forum. It looks like you had a very speedy decision so you must have done something right.

Kttykat


----------



## anumkhalid

abie said:


> To Anum Khalid ,
> 
> First of all you should know that your case is a spouse of a student visa holder .. If it is 573 visa subclass .. It does not fall in the category of partner visa 300,100,820 or 801.
> Secondly I am from Pakistan as well and our security clearance required by immigration itself through our authorities takes ages our government don't give any response to them which delays our visa grant .. I was given spouse visa 820 after 18 months of wait ..
> If you need any kind of help msg me and I can help you.
> Thanks


Thanks abie for ur reply
Well if u dont mind can u give me ur email address so i can ask u some questions regarding my case


----------



## CollegeGirl

anumkhalid said:


> Thanks abie for ur reply
> Well if u dont mind can u give me ur email address so i can ask u some questions regarding my case


I suggest you send a private message through the forum. Posting one's personal details publicly is against the rules here for our members' protection.


----------



## chels1234

820 lodged by post to Sydney office 17/4, approved 19/4 !!!!


----------



## AJ67

OMG that was extremely fast!!! Congratulations!! Where are you from?


----------



## chels1234

Thank you ! My husband is French, he's been here on a PMV300 since July last year. I think much of the approval here was based on the fact the Madrid office had already accepted "genuine relationship" etc with the first application.


----------



## kttykat

chels1234 said:


> Thank you ! My husband is French, he's been here on a PMV300 since July last year. I think much of the approval here was based on the fact the Madrid office had already accepted "genuine relationship" etc with the first application.


Yes congratulations. I agree with you, by the time they have approved a 300 they are usually happy with your application for the 820.

Kttykat


----------



## KrystHell

chels1234 said:


> Thank you ! My husband is French, he's been here on a PMV300 since July last year. I think much of the approval here was based on the fact the Madrid office had already accepted "genuine relationship" etc with the first application.


I'm French and haven't heard anything back from immigration yet even though I have gone through the PMV too... 
Congratulations. You're one of the lucky ones!


----------



## KrystHell

chels1234 said:


> Thank you ! My husband is French, he's been here on a PMV300 since July last year. I think much of the approval here was based on the fact the Madrid office had already accepted "genuine relationship" etc with the first application.


Was your marriage registered in France already at the time he applied? Can you give us some background so I get an idea? My PMV was granted in 3 months and I lodged my Partner visa in February but since receiving the confirmation my visa application had been received there hasn't been any communication whatsoever from a CO or anyone at all :-/


----------



## chels1234

KH, I remember you... Think you were also going through madrid at the same time as us for the PMV. We married here in Australia just last month. He has his son here on his PMV and now 820. Think special consideration may have been given due to the fact his child needs to go back to France to spend a year with his mother come July.
It's difficult managing shared custody even when the parents are in the same country, I think they have prioritized the needs of the child in this case.
Wishing you all the best !


----------



## KrystHell

chels1234 said:


> KH, I remember you... Think you were also going through madrid at the same time as us for the PMV. We married here in Australia just last month. He has his son here on his PMV and now 820. Think special consideration may have been given due to the fact his child needs to go back to France to spend a year with his mother come July.
> It's difficult managing shared custody even when the parents are in the same country, I think they have prioritized the needs of the child in this case.
> Wishing you all the best !


I'm glad things were sorted out this quickly for you guys. 
I haven't heard anything back yet but it doesn't make any difference for me. I have a full time position and don't plan on going back to Europe until next year. I also think they're waiting for my new passport as i have hanged my surname now. We'll see how things go once they have received it. I did tell them in my cover letter I was in the process of having my name changed on the passport. 
Either way I'm not worried at all. I just find it interesting to see some people getting a visa granted within days and some waiting months and months.


----------



## chels1234

I hear you ! Sure it's just a waiting game, and I know how hard that is. We would have been in a real mess as we would have had to send the boy back home on a bridging B and probably would have had to remove him from the 820 (as he would be in France not Australia when the 820 was to be approved) in order for my partners 820 to be approved. And then we would have to look at a additional application to re sponser him back on a child visa. It would have been such a nightmare, and we would have real struggled with the idea of sending him back to France with no visa for him to return. I think they have shown an admirable attitude of compassion.


----------



## chels1234

And quite possibly they saw how many additional visa applications they would be getting from us if the 820 didn't go through quickly and wanted to save themselves all that extra work


----------



## someuser

Tezza said:


> My Fiancés application was just picked up by the courier this morning.  We have no faith that all is correct with it as the agent's Filipino staff are all useless.
> 
> Now this site won't let me post my timeline until I've made 5 posts


I know the feeling. We applied through an agent for a student visa. He was so useless. We were rejected in the end because his advice was so bad to even apply for the student visa in the first place. He suggested we try that as my wife will get to Australia quicker (she plans to study anyway) but she was rejected on the grounds they thought she wouldn't be a genuine student and we were just trying to fast track a partner visa. It was a waste of a year. After the initial consultation he basically stopped answering emails or phone calls so when I submitted the application, I was not confident on anything. I wish I knew about this forum then as I would have known what to do much better than then.


----------



## Marianina

Tezza said:


> My Fiancés application was just picked up by the courier this morning.  We have no faith that all is correct with it as the agent's Filipino staff are all useless.


And if they were not Filipino, it would have been otherwise?


----------



## sarajf5

Hey guys, i have a question about visa labels. Now that the Australian embassy doesn't require that you place a visa label in your passport (because it's all done electronically now, i'm aware that there are still certain countries that require them and it states this on the immigration website - that you need to check in with the countries that you are transiting through.
Does anyone know if the US, Chile, Argentina or New Zealand require that you have a visa label inserted into your passport to travel to Australia? Or will they be happy with the visa grant letter? 
It might be a stupid question, but nothing will be stupider than being so close to entering Australia only to be denied because i didn't ask!

Thanks 
Sara


----------



## Marianina

sarajf5 said:


> Hey guys, i have a question about visa labels. Now that the Australian embassy doesn't require that you place a visa label in your passport (because it's all done electronically now, i'm aware that there are still certain countries that require them and it states this on the immigration website - that you need to check in with the countries that you are transiting through.
> Does anyone know if the US, Chile, Argentina or New Zealand require that you have a visa label inserted into your passport to travel to Australia? Or will they be happy with the visa grant letter?
> It might be a stupid question, but nothing will be stupider than being so close to entering Australia only to be denied because i didn't ask!
> 
> Thanks
> Sara


Hi Sara,

If you would like to be 100% sure about this and have complete peace of mind whilst travelling, then I suggest you request for a visa label on your passport straightaway. The cost is A$70.00, as indicated on

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/990i.pdf

You can also refer to the following:

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1405.pdf

~ Nina


----------



## lili2

After 10 LONG stressfull months of waiting and not hearing A THING from immigration (despite providing a front loaded application)...I am over the moon to say my visa has now been granted! For all of you out there who are feeling deflated after not hearing a word for such a long time...my advice is remain positive...it will happen when you least expect it.... I just so happened to check VEVO and the status had changed...no email or letter as of yet...

Date of application: 29th June 2012

Nationality: British

Visa type: Partner Visa (Onshore Temporary 820)

Medicals submitted: 29th June 2012

Police check submitted: 29th June 2012

Date CO assigned: Unknown?...

Date visa granted: 19 April 2013

Date to arrive in Aus: Already here and loving life


----------



## mkv4ou

I am applying for partner visa with my 2 girls and my husband a sponsorship visa, he is an Australian citizen, from the USA. Will it be faster to send in police report and have medical exams done now and sent with application or wait to see if they are requested? I spoke with Australian Embassy today and she said to plan on 5+ months for our visas to be approved. This is disheartening as my husband is scheduled to start his new job in Sydney Aug. 1st. We hadn't planned on being seperated. I would appreciate any insight you may have. Thank you


----------



## MrsMae

mkv4ou said:


> I am applying for partner visa with my 2 girls and my husband a sponsorship visa, he is an Australian citizen, from the USA. Will it be faster to send in police report and have medical exams done now and sent with application or wait to see if they are requested? I spoke with Australian Embassy today and she said to plan on 5+ months for our visas to be approved. This is disheartening as my husband is scheduled to start his new job in Sydney Aug. 1st. We hadn't planned on being seperated. I would appreciate any insight you may have. Thank you


Yes, I would have as much done when you send in the application as you possibly can. You might need a HAP ID when you do your medical depending on if you can Efile or not. We don't have anywhere in the Pacific NW to Efile so I did the medical before it was asked for. And as a heads up the DC office has been lagging a bit. It's taking a little longer. I'm over 6 months waiting, and many people on here are way past that. Good luck. I hope it is a quick and smooth process for you and your family!


----------



## Erin7274

*Visa Granted*

Hi everyone,

I am over the moon today - got my visa granted today after 13 months.


----------



## bashishot

Erin7274 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am over the moon today - got my visa granted today after 13 months.


Congrats! Was this onshore or offshore?


----------



## Erin7274

Here's my timeline.


----------



## MrsMae

Erin7274 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am over the moon today - got my visa granted today after 13 months.


Congrats!! So exciting! I feel so sorry you had to wait so long. You must be ecstatic! I think I read that you have the same CO as me, so hopefully there will be more approvals coming!


----------



## Erin7274

bashishot said:


> Congrats! Was this onshore or offshore?


It was an offshore application through DC office. My case officer intial is ML.


----------



## Erin7274

MrsMae said:


> Congrats!! So exciting! I feel so sorry you had to wait so long. You must be ecstatic! I think I read that you have the same CO as me, so hopefully there will be more approvals coming!


Thanks - I am still in shock actually 

It looks like DC office is moving things along, so hopefully you'll here from ML pretty soon.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Erin7274 said:


> Thanks - I am still in shock actually
> 
> It looks like DC office is moving things along, so hopefully you'll here from ML pretty soon.


That is such a long wait for an offshore US application. Was there any particular reason it took so long, that you know of? Just being nosy.


----------



## bjch

Without trying to butt in, it does seem like it would only have been around the 5-month mark given that both the police checks and medicals didn't get there until December..


----------



## CollegeGirl

bjch said:


> Without trying to butt in, it does seem like it would only have been around the 5-month mark given that both the police checks and medicals didn't get there until December..


That means the CO didn't ask for them until then. That doesn't nullify the rest of their waiting time. Not everyone is able to front-load medicals (it depends on if the panel doc where they live e-files).


----------



## Erin7274

I didn't go for the medicals until they've requested it to be done, which was back in November.

CO (ML) then went on holidays for most of March, and then there was a bit of a hiccup when ML advised that they are unable to locate my medicals on the system, however, they have cleared my children medicals... hence the long wait.


----------



## bjch

CollegeGirl said:


> That means the CO didn't ask for them until then. That doesn't nullify the rest of their waiting time. Not everyone is able to front-load medicals (it depends on if the panel doc where they live e-files).


Ah, I see.


----------



## bjch

Erin7274 said:


> I didn't go for the medicals until they've requested it to be done, which was back in November.
> 
> CO (ML) then went on holidays for most of March, and then there was a bit of a hiccup when ML advised that they are unable to locate my medicals on the system, however, they have cleared my children medicals... hence the long wait.


While I understand that every CO is entitled to their vacation time, it seems such a shame that families have to wait while they do take their vacation. It seems like anyone who has been waiting for the 5-month period they have written on their website should have to be cleared before vacation is taken!


----------



## Shami

Hi dear All friends.

I have got my grant letter today.

Pls find my details application timeline below:

Applied: 03/ March 2013 Onshore 

Granted BV on 03 March

Office Victoria By courier

Medicals and police clearances submitted along with application.

Granted 23 March 2013

No interview, nothing asked, we are married since an year registered relationship in Australia. We both working as doctors...

I wish you all the best....

Regards,

Shami


----------



## Shami

Granted 23 April 2013....

Sorry for mistake.......


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Congrats to you!

AngeliquePrince


----------



## Shami

thanks a lot


----------



## sunnysmile

Tezza said:


> [Inappropriate content removed by moderator.]


Sorry mate, but I think that what you just said is not fair and appropriate.


----------



## Treesnake

Ive submitted the Parntership visa onshore, dropped it off in person at the Perth immigration 2 weeks ago. They told me in a week I would get a confirmation email, but I havent heard anything. 
Is it normal to get a confirmation email ? 

Cheers


----------



## CollegeGirl

Tezza said:


> Who said anything about fairness? But it is truthful


No, what it is is painting an entire nation of people with an insulting brush. We don't disparage people based on nationality here. Your comment has been removed.


----------



## someuser

CollegeGirl said:


> No, what it is is painting an entire nation of people with an insulting brush. We don't disparage people based on nationality here. Your comment has been removed.


Bravo CollegeGirl.


----------



## bradsterusa

Just got a call , visa granted ... Yayyyy!!


----------



## bashishot

bradsterusa said:


> just got a call , visa granted ... Yayyyy!!


ahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Amazing!!!!


----------



## islgirl

congratulations!


----------



## kangaro

bashishot said:


> ahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Amazing!!!!


Congrats!!


----------



## bradsterusa

He noticed my fbi checks expired in june and wanted to ask if i was prepared to move to aus on may 8th instead of visiting on ETA i said aure thing ... Waiting for the email in the next half hour or so!


----------



## kangaro

What a relief! Finger cross 4 da rest of us,


----------



## dg_aussie

WHOOOOHOOO!!!!!!
Congrats!!!!


bradsterusa said:


> Just got a call , visa granted ... Yayyyy!!


----------



## cheesygarcia

bradsterusa said:


> He noticed my fbi checks expired in june and wanted to ask if i was prepared to move to aus on may 8th instead of visiting on ETA i said aure thing ... Waiting for the email in the next half hour or so!


Congrats!!!


----------



## MrsMae

So happy for you! Really good to hear that there is some movement. DC has been quiet this week. I really hope the rest of us October applicants will hear something soon


----------



## CollegeGirl

bradsterusa said:


> Just got a call , visa granted ... Yayyyy!!


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bradsterusa

Thanks to everyone for all the help and keeping my spirits high!!!


----------



## bashishot

Bradster, I think you've made everyone's day!!


----------



## bradsterusa

:-D Got the Email Now With Grant Letter Whooohooo still doesn't feel real!

190 Days Total Wait, No Interview or Additional Documents Required


----------



## Rina

bradsterusa said:


> :-D Got the Email Now With Grant Letter Whooohooo still doesn't feel real!
> 
> 190 Days Total Wait, No Interview or Additional Documents Required


Yayyy!!! Congratulations!!!
(so fricken jealous)


----------



## pmwoodward

:-D Got the Email Now With Grant Letter Whooohooo still doesn't feel real!

190 Days Total Wait, No Interview or Additional Documents Required

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Sooo very happy for you!! I really do think you made everyone's day  Awesome!!!


----------



## pompige

Hi All, 

I haven't seen many applications from the London office here, so I thought it may be useful for people to see my experience so far. 

As many people who are applying from London are aware, the current processing times are around 8-9 months. It would be interesting to see if anyone has any recent experience with the the London office. 

Here's mine so far; 

Applied: 31st December 2012

London

Case officer assigned: 17th January 2013

Medicals submitted: 15th April 2013

Police checks submitted: 15th April 2013

Nothing else has be requested of me as yet. 


As we all know, waiting is the most frustrating part. We should all take comfort in the fact that time is always moving forward, and each minute of each day is a minute closer to everything being finalized. 

Keep positive everyone. Negativity will just drag you down!  

Pompige


----------



## Suze Rush

So happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!! Now if the rest of us could get ours we could all meet in Oz and have a partay!!!! LOL I'm leaving June 5th so excited!!! Hope mine comes through before then but I'm still happy and excited for you!


----------



## MrsMae

Suze Rush said:


> So happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!! Now if the rest of us could get ours we could all meet in Oz and have a partay!!!! LOL I'm leaving June 5th so excited!!! Hope mine comes through before then but I'm still happy and excited for you!


I'm leaving on June 6th! I'm with you. I really hope both of ours will be approved by then, but I'm so ready to be back with my husband. Maybe we'll cross paths somewhere in our travels! Ha


----------



## bradsterusa

Rina said:


> Yayyy!!! Congratulations!!!
> (so fricken jealous)


You should be soon dear!---Nothing I Like Better Then Highlighting Names Green on the DC Visa Tracker LOL


----------



## bradsterusa

Suze Rush said:


> So happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!! Now if the rest of us could get ours we could all meet in Oz and have a partay!!!! LOL I'm leaving June 5th so excited!!! Hope mine comes through before then but I'm still happy and excited for you!


Hehe Yush im sure we will our have ours soon, just keep the faith!


----------



## Suze Rush

MrsMae said:


> I'm leaving on June 6th! I'm with you. I really hope both of ours will be approved by then, but I'm so ready to be back with my husband. Maybe we'll cross paths somewhere in our travels! Ha


Would that be cool or what?!


----------



## pttks

Hello from Dubai! i just stumbled upon this website today after so many times googling "australian visa"!!! I have already spent more than an hour reading your stories and i am just one of you  So far my time line is as follows:

Date of application: 31st Jan 2013

Nationality: Greek

Visa type: Partner Visa (Offshore Temporary 309)

Police check submitted: along with the application

Date CO assigned: 6th Feb 2013

Medicals submitted(upon request thru e-mail): 15th Mar 2013

Date visa granted: ......

Date to arrive in Aus: ......

Lets all be positive and try to make time pass as harmless as possible. These long waiting periods may have an effect to your relationship with your other half, i understand. BUT it is now and only now that the relationship is really put to a test. Probably the hardest one as distance is a killer. I am sure though for each and everyone of you, this waiting is worth waiting for!

Good luck and patience to all!
x


----------



## woolfchans

Congrats Bradsterusa. Just knew they had to come good for you before you flew out.


----------



## bradsterusa

woolfchans said:


> Congrats Bradsterusa. Just knew they had to come good for you before you flew out.


Thanks woolf, there timing was perfect!! I feel so blessed and thankful!.... Im most thankful to habe this community for support along the way, never could of done it without you guys!!


----------



## icancurhalo

Date of application: March 27,213

Nationality: Filipino

Visa type: Partner Provisional Visa (subclass 309 )

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): No

Date CO assigned: Not yet

Date visa granted: Waiting


----------



## fmikael

pttks said:


> Hello from Dubai! i just stumbled upon this website today after so many times googling "australian visa"!!! I have already spent more than an hour reading your stories and i am just one of you  So far my time line is as follows:
> 
> Date of application: 31st Jan 2013
> 
> Nationality: Greek
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa (Offshore Temporary 309)
> 
> Police check submitted: along with the application
> 
> Date CO assigned: 6th Feb 2013
> 
> Medicals submitted(upon request thru e-mail): 15th Mar 2013
> 
> Date visa granted: ......
> 
> Date to arrive in Aus: ......
> 
> Lets all be positive and try to make time pass as harmless as possible. These long waiting periods may have an effect to your relationship with your other half, i understand. BUT it is now and only now that the relationship is really put to a test. Probably the hardest one as distance is a killer. I am sure though for each and everyone of you, this waiting is worth waiting for!
> 
> Good luck and patience to all!
> x


14 month and still waiting for Poloce clearance, Applied in Dubai Too.
Now just been asked to Redo medicals and provide a 3rd Police clearance.

I really hope they speed things up in Duabi, coz this wait is unberable.


----------



## Patriot_In_Oz

My 820 visa was granted today!!! 

Applied: 10 August 2012 in Sydney
Granted: 29 April 2013!!!! I received the e-mail a few minutes ago!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Patriot_In_Oz said:


> My 820 visa was granted today!!!
> 
> Applied: 10 August 2012 in Sydney
> Granted: 29 April 2013!!!! I received the e-mail a few minutes ago!


Big congrats!


----------



## AngeliquePrince

congrats! 

I pray that my 820 gets approved the same as you 

AngeliquePrince


----------



## balhary

*309 visa*

hi there, 
new to forum,
HAVE visited Australia on student visa, i think case became complicated because of this. and they are taking long 
Here are my details.
ANYBODY WANTS TO UPDATE IT IN SPREADSHEET ??
DOL- 1 JUNE 2012
additional docs- 9 oct 2012
SCO assigned 5 march 2013

my police clearance is going to expire, and the global timing for partner visa is also finishing, should i keep one more police clearance of India, can immigration take more time than limited global timing ?


----------



## Gerrywins

Just a quick question guys and girls.

When you receive a PMV how long are you given to enter Australia?


----------



## beletu

Gerrywins said:


> Just a quick question guys and girls.
> 
> When you receive a PMV how long are you given to enter Australia?


If ur PMV visa granted , u only have five months to make ur first entrance


----------



## pam1982

*I got my Visa today!!!*

Hy everyone!!!

I'm so happy. I was just checking the immigration website for curiosity and found out that I got my Visa today! I still can't believe! Follow bellow my details:

Date of application: 03 August 2012

Nationality: Brazil

Visa type: 820

Offshore/onshore: Onshore/Sydney

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: ??

Date visa granted: 29/04/2013

No interviews, phone calls...just like that!!!


----------



## Gerrywins

beletu said:


> If ur PMV visa granted , u only have five months to make ur first entrance


Great, thanks for the quick reply


----------



## Gerrywins

bradsterusa said:


> Just got a call , visa granted ... Yayyyy!!


Woohooo congrats....


----------



## CollegeGirl

Gerrywins said:


> Great, thanks for the quick reply


Sorry, but beletu's reply is actually incorrect.

When they approve your visa, they will give you a date by which you must make first entry. This date is generally based on the expiration date of your medicals or police check, whichever is first. If you're going to need a specific amount of time before you enter the country, it's probably best to contact them NOW and ask them nicely before they grant it, because once they've given you a first entry date, it can't be changed.


----------



## bradsterusa

Patriot_In_Oz said:


> My 820 visa was granted today!!!
> 
> Applied: 10 August 2012 in Sydney
> Granted: 29 April 2013!!!! I received the e-mail a few minutes ago!


Whooohooooo Congratz Patriot!!!


----------



## mel2012

Hi there,
I am new to this thread.
i just wanted to know if there are any other people who have had experience with the 2nd stage partner process?

i have currently temporary residency visa 820 and has recently filled out and sent the forms in for the 2nd stage process in feb 2013 and was eligible in march 2013 with all the papers requirements.

The processing time is said to be 6-8months, I was wondering if anybody got their application processed sooner or have encountered any problems with this as i am feeling nervous in this regard considering my country does not gives e-visa which means it is a high risk country a/c to diac website........


----------



## someuser

mel2012 said:


> Hi there,
> I am new to this thread.
> i just wanted to know if there are any other people who have had experience with the 2nd stage partner process?
> 
> i have currently temporary residency visa 820 and has recently filled out and sent the forms in for the 2nd stage process in feb 2013 and was eligible in march 2013 with all the papers requirements.
> 
> The processing time is said to be 6-8months, I was wondering if anybody got their application processed sooner or have encountered any problems with this as i am feeling nervous in this regard considering my country does not gives e-visa which means it is a high risk country a/c to diac website........


I suggest you start a new thread as this one is for posting timelines.


----------



## Papi

Date of application: 25th April 2013

Nationality: Colombian

Visa type: Prospective Spouse 

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: 

Date visa granted:


----------



## kttykat

Patriot_In_Oz said:


> My 820 visa was granted today!!!
> 
> Applied: 10 August 2012 in Sydney
> Granted: 29 April 2013!!!! I received the e-mail a few minutes ago!


That is awesome news. Sorry I have been offline for a few days or I would have congratulated you sooner.

Kttykat


----------



## Theoilman

anyone coming from China who can comment on the timeline for a spouse visa? I'm an Aussie citizen, and my wife (who is Chinese) and I are thinking about moving to Aus from the US. As I understand it since we now live in the US, she will need to also get an FBI background check which might add some time to completing the application too. 

I'm not applying for jobs yet, but will be in a few months, and I might apply to some jobs in Aus as well as here in the US. If I get a good offer and we decide to go, I'd like to know how long things will take.


----------



## CollegeGirl

No one can answer that for certain for you. You'd be looking at six months, bare minimum, though, regardless of where she's from. Not a period of time an employer would probably want to wait. 

What you'd probably want to do is get a job offer, then try to take her over there on another visa type and apply for a spouse visa onshore. This visa type takes longer, but you'd be together in Oz while you wait and she would have full work rights if that's something you're interested in. 

Your other option is to apply with her offshore in the US. She could then join you in Oz on a tourist visa while it's processing. However, if she only gets a 3-month tourist visa, she'd have to go back offshore again for the remainder of her processing time. Even if she does get a longer tourist visa, she'll have to go offshore before her visa's granted - but it can be to Bali or NZ or wherever is cheapest, as long as it's out of Australia. She would be unable to work while in Oz on a tourist visa. 

Honestly, the FBI check is the last of your worries (and don't forget she'll need a state police check, too, as well as a police clearance from any other country she's lived in for more than a total of 12 months in the last 10 years). You can get that in advance of applying if you want to, so it doesn't have to delay your application. But the FBI checks from what I've seen here are taking most people 4-6 weeks.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Of course, tourist visas aren't guaranteed, either. There's always a slight chance you could get a case officer who could look at the fact you're married, decide she's not a genuine tourist and deny her. Sigh.


----------



## tiffiny

Date of application: January 31, 2013

Nationality:USA

Visa type: 300 prospective marriage visa

Offshore/onshore: offshore Washington DC

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application

Date CO assigned: February 13, 2013 Ms. R.N.

Entered Australia on ETA: April 20, 2013

Told to leave the country cuz application was decision ready: April 29, 2013

Leaving Australia for New Zealand: May 10, 2013

Date visa granted: 
__________________


----------



## cheesygarcia

tiffiny said:


> Date of application: January 31, 2013
> 
> Nationality:USA
> 
> Visa type: 300 prospective marriage visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore Washington DC
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: February 13, 2013 Ms. R.N.
> 
> Entered Australia on ETA: April 20, 2013
> 
> Told to leave the country cuz application was decision ready: April 29, 2013
> 
> Leaving Australia for New Zealand: May 10, 2013
> 
> Date visa granted:
> __________________


That's great news! Hope you get the visa soon!! Is your CO RN or RM?


----------



## queliwantstogo

tiffiny said:


> Date of application: January 31, 2013
> 
> Nationality:USA
> 
> Visa type: 300 prospective marriage visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore Washington DC
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with application
> 
> Date CO assigned: February 13, 2013 Ms. R.N.
> 
> Entered Australia on ETA: April 20, 2013
> 
> Told to leave the country cuz application was decision ready: April 29, 2013
> 
> Leaving Australia for New Zealand: May 10, 2013
> 
> Date visa granted:
> __________________


Congrats! I hope the visa is granted ASAP!


----------



## itsbec

We got a surprise email this morning - my partner's 309 visa was granted!!

We only applied a month ago, so yeah, very pleasant surprise!!!

Nationality:Canada

Visa type: 309 partner visa

Offshore/onshore: offshore Ottawa, submitted March 26th, 2013

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes. Not with the application though, they were submitted last week via eMedical

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes, received by Ottawa on 25/4

Date CO assigned: April 2nd

Date visa granted: April 30th, 2013


----------



## iduno

itsbec said:


> We got a surprise email this morning - my partner's 309 visa was granted!!
> 
> We only applied a month ago, so yeah, very pleasant surprise!!!
> 
> Nationality:Canada
> 
> Visa type: 309 partner visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore Ottawa, submitted March 26th, 2013
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes. Not with the application though, they were submitted last week via eMedical
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes, received by Ottawa on 25/4
> 
> Date CO assigned: April 2nd
> 
> Date visa granted: April 30th, 2013


Is this the quickest 309 ever??? Great news for you.


----------



## itsbec

iduno said:


> Is this the quickest 309 ever??? Great news for you.


I was extremely shocked! I wasn't expecting to hear anything until July/August.


----------



## queliwantstogo

itsbec said:


> We got a surprise email this morning - my partner's 309 visa was granted!!
> 
> We only applied a month ago, so yeah, very pleasant surprise!!!
> 
> Nationality:Canada
> 
> Visa type: 309 partner visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore Ottawa, submitted March 26th, 2013
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes. Not with the application though, they were submitted last week via eMedical
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes, received by Ottawa on 25/4
> 
> Date CO assigned: April 2nd
> 
> Date visa granted: April 30th, 2013


WOW! You must both be so ecstatic! You are two lucky ducks; congratulations!!!

What's the secret?! Hehe you must have done a fantastic job submitting your paperwork. 

When will s/he head to Australia?


----------



## fmikael

After 14 month of wait we got the background check results yesterday 30 April and the Visa 309 today 01st of March upgraded to 100 which mean no Temporary residance, straight to permenant 



Nationality: Lebanese

Visa type: 309 partner visa

Offshore/onshore: offshore Dubai, submitted Feb 26th, 2012

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes.

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes, had to do them twice as they expiered.

Date CO assigned: Feb 28 2012

Date visa granted: May 1st 2013


----------



## queliwantstogo

fmikael said:


> After 14 month of wait we got the background check results yesterday 30 April and the Visa 309 today 01st of March upgraded to 100 which mean no Temporary residance, straight to permenant
> 
> Nationality: Lebanese
> 
> Visa type: 309 partner visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore Dubai, submitted Feb 26th, 2012
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes.
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes, had to do them twice as they expiered.
> 
> Date CO assigned: Feb 28 2012
> 
> Date visa granted: May 1st 2013


That sounds like a really tough wait, but congratulations on making it through and having your visa granted!


----------



## itsbec

queliwantstogo said:


> WOW! You must both be so ecstatic! You are two lucky ducks; congratulations!!!
> 
> What's the secret?! Hehe you must have done a fantastic job submitting your paperwork.
> 
> When will s/he head to Australia?


Thanks!!

Hah, I went over that paperwork with a finetooth comb about 1000 times before we sent it off... so paranoid about forgetting something, or doing it wrong...

We're planning on sticking out the summer here in Canada (no point moving to Melb in winter when it's so nice here in Vancouver!) and then have a last Thanksgiving with his family, then fly out to Australia sometime in the second half of October.


----------



## queliwantstogo

itsbec said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Hah, I went over that paperwork with a finetooth comb about 1000 times before we sent it off... so paranoid about forgetting something, or doing it wrong...
> 
> We're planning on sticking out the summer here in Canada (no point moving to Melb in winter when it's so nice here in Vancouver!) and then have a last Thanksgiving with his family, then fly out to Australia sometime in the second half of October.


That sounds like an awesome, no worries plan. I guess having your app granted so quickly means your entry date is pretty far out too! . Enjoy your last few months (for a while) in Canada.


----------



## itsbec

queliwantstogo said:


> That sounds like an awesome, no worries plan. I guess having your app granted so quickly means your entry date is pretty far out too! . Enjoy your last few months (for a while) in Canada.


Yeah we have until April 8th 2014 - I think that's when his police check expires.

Although now we got it so early, we're daydreaming about leaving earlier, but we have already promised his parents we'll be around for Thanksgiving so....


----------



## AJ67

Huge congats to you,Fmikael!! I know you´ve been waiting a very long time!
Thank God it went straight to permanent residency!!


----------



## fmikael

AJ67 said:


> Huge congats to you,Fmikael!! I know you´ve been waiting a very long time!
> Thank God it went straight to permanent residency!!


Thank you so much, lucky enough we both are in Cambodia and we are going to Sydney tomorrow, so this will be my first entry, however i have to sort my life back in Abu Dhabi, resign sell the car get sorted Go back home and say Bye to my Family in Lebanon.

GOD you wait for a long time and then you get it in One Day.

Good luck for everyone x


----------



## Theoilman

CollegeGirl said:


> No one can answer that for certain for you. You'd be looking at six months, bare minimum, though, regardless of where she's from. Not a period of time an employer would probably want to wait.
> 
> What you'd probably want to do is get a job offer, then try to take her over there on another visa type and apply for a spouse visa onshore. This visa type takes longer, but you'd be together in Oz while you wait and she would have full work rights if that's something you're interested in.
> 
> Your other option is to apply with her offshore in the US. She could then join you in Oz on a tourist visa while it's processing. However, if she only gets a 3-month tourist visa, she'd have to go back offshore again for the remainder of her processing time. Even if she does get a longer tourist visa, she'll have to go offshore before her visa's granted - but it can be to Bali or NZ or wherever is cheapest, as long as it's out of Australia. She would be unable to work while in Oz on a tourist visa.
> 
> Honestly, the FBI check is the last of your worries (and don't forget she'll need a state police check, too, as well as a police clearance from any other country she's lived in for more than a total of 12 months in the last 10 years). You can get that in advance of applying if you want to, so it doesn't have to delay your application. But the FBI checks from what I've seen here are taking most people 4-6 weeks.


thanks for the info/advice!


----------



## anyday

*Date of application:* 1 May 2013 (yesterday!)

*Nationality:* Swedish

*Visa type:* 820/801 (hoping to go straight to permanent if considered eligible)

*Offshore/onshore:* Onshore

*Medicals submitted:* Yes, with application

*Police checks submitted:* Yes, with application

*Date CO assigned:* Not yet

Finally lodged my application, after a fairly time consuming process. I have been with my Australian husband for 8 years in total, and we have both lived in Australia for the majority of that time (we spent a year in Sweden back in 2006).

I lodged my application in person and was quoted 12-14 months as the current processing time. Fingers crossed it will be slightly quicker than that!

Does anyone know how long it generally takes before you receive the acknowledgement email/receipt when applying onshore?


----------



## KrystHell

anyday said:


> *Date of application:* 1 May 2013 (yesterday!)
> 
> *Nationality:* Swedish
> 
> *Visa type:* 820/801 (hoping to go straight to permanent if considered eligible)
> 
> *Offshore/onshore:* Onshore
> 
> *Medicals submitted:* Yes, with application
> 
> *Police checks submitted:* Yes, with application
> 
> *Date CO assigned:* Not yet
> 
> Finally lodged my application, after a fairly time consuming process. I have been with my Australian husband for 8 years in total, and we have both lived in Australia for the majority of that time (we spent a year in Sweden back in 2006).
> 
> I lodged my application in person and was quoted 12-14 months as the current processing time. Fingers crossed it will be slightly quicker than that!
> 
> Does anyone know how long it generally takes before you receive the acknowledgement email/receipt when applying onshore?


I got the acknowledgement email within a day of filing my application.

Nothing since though.


----------



## AJ67

Welcome to the forum "Anyday"! 
Great to see a fellow swede here!! 
I hope you don´t have to wait long for your grant. What state do you live in?
Best of luck!! xxx


----------



## coolc

After 7.5 months.... VISA GRANTED. We are So happy. No words to describe it. So much pain... tears.... and finally.... 

I want to thank this forum and to all who posted useful stuff in this forum. Because of this forum we saved few thousand dollars which we were going to pay for a migration agent.

all this time i logged on this forum read all the posts people posted and i felt like im not alone... it gave me strength to hold on.

There were time we both were down.. mentally. When we hear people who lodged same application... in same country... after us got their Visa while we are waiting we were so lost.

but we had a faith.... faith on us...

Now we got it and soon we will be together... im so happy.

I would like to Wish GOOD LUCK to everyone who are waiting... and have a little Faith... time will solve everything.... 


Date of application: 17/09/2012

Nationality: Sri Lankan

Visa type: Partner Visa 309 

Offshore/onshore: Off Shore 

Police check submitted (yes/no): 17/09/2012

Medicals submitted: 26/04/2013

Date CO assigned: --

Date visa granted: 02/05/2013


After we lodged the application we heard NOTHING till this April and suddenly we received a letter with Acknowledgement and requesting Medicals.

it took only a week after we submit the Medicals.


----------



## CollegeGirl

coolc said:


> after 7.5 months.... Visa granted. We are so happy. No words to describe it. So much pain... Tears.... And finally....
> 
> I want to thank this forum and to all who posted useful stuff in this forum. Because of this forum we saved few thousand dollars which we were going to pay for a migration agent.
> 
> All this time i logged on this forum read all the posts people posted and i felt like im not alone... It gave me strength to hold on.
> 
> There were time we both were down.. Mentally. When we hear people who lodged same application... In same country... After us got their visa while we are waiting we were so lost.
> 
> But we had a faith.... Faith on us...
> 
> Now we got it and soon we will be together... Im so happy.
> 
> I would like to wish good luck to everyone who are waiting... And have a little faith... Time will solve everything....
> 
> Date of application: 17/09/2012
> 
> nationality: Sri lankan
> 
> visa type: Partner visa 309
> 
> offshore/onshore: Off shore
> 
> police check submitted (yes/no): 17/09/2012
> 
> medicals submitted: 26/04/2013
> 
> date co assigned: --
> 
> date visa granted: 02/05/2013
> 
> after we lodged the application we heard nothing till this april and suddenly we received a letter with acknowledgement and requesting medicals.
> 
> It took only a week after we submit the medicals.


congrats!


----------



## queliwantstogo

coolc said:


> After 7.5 months.... VISA GRANTED. We are So happy. No words to describe it. So much pain... tears.... and finally....
> 
> I want to thank this forum and to all who posted useful stuff in this forum. Because of this forum we saved few thousand dollars which we were going to pay for a migration agent.
> 
> all this time i logged on this forum read all the posts people posted and i felt like im not alone... it gave me strength to hold on.
> 
> There were time we both were down.. mentally. When we hear people who lodged same application... in same country... after us got their Visa while we are waiting we were so lost.
> 
> but we had a faith.... faith on us...
> 
> Now we got it and soon we will be together... im so happy.
> 
> I would like to Wish GOOD LUCK to everyone who are waiting... and have a little Faith... time will solve everything....
> 
> Date of application: 17/09/2012
> 
> Nationality: Sri Lankan
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Off Shore
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): 17/09/2012
> 
> Medicals submitted: 26/04/2013
> 
> Date CO assigned: --
> 
> Date visa granted: 02/05/2013
> 
> After we lodged the application we heard NOTHING till this April and suddenly we received a letter with Acknowledgement and requesting Medicals.
> 
> it took only a week after we submit the Medicals.


Congratulations cool c!!


----------



## anyday

AJ67 said:


> Welcome to the forum "Anyday"!
> Great to see a fellow swede here!!
> I hope you don´t have to wait long for your grant. What state do you live in?
> Best of luck!! xxx


Thanks AJ67! 

I live in QLD, and at least processing times here appear to be somewhat shorter than NSW and VIC. On the other hand, my application may be forwarded to Melbourne as I've requested to be considered for an 801 visa... Who knows. 

Where in Australia are you planning to move once you get your visa?


----------



## AJ67

anyday said:


> Thanks AJ67!
> 
> I live in QLD, and at least processing times here appear to be somewhat shorter than NSW and VIC. On the other hand, my application may be forwarded to Melbourne as I've requested to be considered for an 801 visa... Who knows.
> 
> Where in Australia are you planning to move once you get your visa?


I´ll be living with my fiance 50 minutes north of Maitland,NSW. He owns a house in a beautiful dairy farm area  
We spent a year together when I had a tourist visa and just long for each other so much now that I´m back in Sweden.(I´m from Helsingborg)
A lot of his family members and relatives live up in QLD aswell so we go up there a couple of times a year 
hmm...the Melbourne office are considered to be pretty slow,aren´t they?I hope I remember it wrong though.
Good thing is that you could apply onshore and don´t have to be separated from your husband


----------



## tiffiny

Oops RM was my Case Officer!!! I like her, she's quick compared to DN.



cheesygarcia said:


> That's great news! Hope you get the visa soon!! Is your CO RN or RM?


----------



## pmwoodward

itsbec said:


> We got a surprise email this morning - my partner's 309 visa was granted!!
> 
> We only applied a month ago, so yeah, very pleasant surprise!!!
> 
> Nationality:Canada
> 
> Visa type: 309 partner visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore Ottawa, submitted March 26th, 2013
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes. Not with the application though, they were submitted last week via eMedical
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes, received by Ottawa on 25/4
> 
> Date CO assigned: April 2nd
> 
> Date visa granted: April 30th, 2013


Congratulations!! What wonderful news.. and so quick


----------



## jfanny

I got the good news today after checking VEVO. Im very happy, and I dont realize ! I didnt get any letter or anything so I almost feel that I need one. I think I am very lucky I only had to wait 5 months, but I just found out today !
GOOD LUCK to everyone who is waiting. 

Date of application: 16/10/2012

nationality: French

visa type: Partner visa 820

offshore/onshore: Onshore 

police check submitted : yes with application

medicals submitted: yes with application

date co assigned: --

date visa granted: 06/03/2013


----------



## billysidhu

jfanny said:


> I got the good news today after checking VEVO. Im very happy, and I dont realize ! I didnt get any letter or anything so I almost feel that I need one. I think I am very lucky I only had to wait 5 months, but I just found out today !
> GOOD LUCK to everyone who is waiting.
> 
> Date of application: 16/10/2012
> 
> nationality: French
> 
> visa type: Partner visa 820
> 
> offshore/onshore: Onshore
> 
> police check submitted : yes with application
> 
> medicals submitted: yes with application
> 
> date co assigned: --
> 
> date visa granted: 06/03/2013


wow congrats!!!! Must be so exciting! Can I ask how were you able to check VEVO? Did you have to register to use it? Also, which office did you submit your application - Melb, Sydney, Perth etc?


----------



## jfanny

billysidhu said:


> wow congrats!!!! Must be so exciting! Can I ask how were you able to check VEVO? Did you have to register to use it? Also, which office did you submit your application - Melb, Sydney, Perth etc?


Thank you !
I had to ask for my password to use VEVO and only did it this morning. I don't know why I thought I would receive a letter or an email but never really thought about checking online.
I submitted my application in Sydney in person.


----------



## billysidhu

jfanny said:


> Thank you !
> I had to ask for my password to use VEVO and only did it this morning. I don't know why I thought I would receive a letter or an email but never really thought about checking online.
> I submitted my application in Sydney in person.


Sorry to be a pain, but do you mind explaining how did you ask for your password? E.g is there a form to be filled ? I tried going into the register to use VEVO but it is asking for business information like ABN number... not sure if I am doing it right? Was it via the DIAC's website? Would really appreciate if you could guide through..


----------



## KrystHell

billysidhu said:


> Sorry to be a pain, but do you mind explaining how did you ask for your password? E.g is there a form to be filled ? I tried going into the register to use VEVO but it is asking for business information like ABN number... not sure if I am doing it right? Was it via the DIAC's website? Would really appreciate if you could guide through..


You need to ring immigration and ask them for the password.
They'll give it to you over the phone and then you go there:

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/evo/start.do?actionType=firstPartyQuery

Agree to the T&Cs and enter your details 

You can try logging in with your Visa number but it didn't work for me.


----------



## jfanny

You don't need to register, only companies have to register if they want to check your details. I thought I had to register too first, but as KrystHell said you just need to call them and ask them to create a password for your VEVO account, and then just log in using your passport details. Hope it helps !


----------



## billysidhu

Thanks all for being so helpful!!! I'll do that right away! Cheers!


----------



## SalGG

*Congrats*



fmikael said:


> After 14 month of wait we got the background check results yesterday 30 April and the Visa 309 today 01st of March upgraded to 100 which mean no Temporary residance, straight to permenant
> 
> Nationality: Lebanese
> 
> Visa type: 309 partner visa
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore Dubai, submitted Feb 26th, 2012
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes.
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes, had to do them twice as they expiered.
> 
> Date CO assigned: Feb 28 2012
> 
> Date visa granted: May 1st 2013


Congratuations!

We are also waiting for my partners visa from Lebanon but currently only at the 4 1/2 month mark. I read your post a while back say 13 months and counting and got very discouraged so I'm happy to read that you got the approval.

I always knew that the service standard on the website of 9 months was very unlikely for Lebanon so I'm now readjusting my expectations to 14 months. Only 10 more months of fighing Beirut traffic and having electricity only half the day!!

Hopefully my husband's will also go straight to permanent as we have baby on the way that will be born in Lebanon.


----------



## Suze Rush

Been kinda quiet, how's everyone doing?


----------



## someuser

Suze Rush said:


> Been kinda quiet, how's everyone doing?


Still waiting


----------



## bradsterusa

Suze Rush said:


> Been kinda quiet, how's everyone doing?


Heading to Aus today, it's bittersweet leaving family and friends behind, but I can't wait to be with my wife and stepdaughter and start our new lives together at last.


----------



## MrsMae

Suze Rush said:


> Been kinda quiet, how's everyone doing?


Have you heard anything Suze? Hope you are getting closer.


----------



## Jovan

Hallo everyone I,m new here so i am interested about procedure of visa 309 .
i was applied on 18/03/2013 on 24/03/2013 i got 
Acknowledgement of valid application for a PARTNER (PROVISIONAL) (Class UF) PARTNER (PROVISIONAL) (Subclass 309) visa. 
i got a medical examination on 16/04/2013 .I steel got nothing about interview ,so can anybody tell me how is the next procedure ????//?/?


----------



## stzn

Suze Rush said:


> Been kinda quiet, how's everyone doing?


Got my visa yesterday  Looks like DC is keeping it up!


----------



## queliwantstogo

Date of application: 19.4.2013

Nationality: USA

Visa type: 309/100 - de facto partner

Offshore/onshore: offshore

Medicals submitted (yes): 19.4.2013

Police check submitted (yes): 9.5.2013 

Date CO assigned: 25.4.2013 

Date visa granted: 9.5.2013


----------



## MrsMae

queliwantstogo said:


> Date of application: 19.4.2013
> 
> Nationality: USA
> 
> Visa type: 309/100 - de facto partner
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes): 19.4.2013
> 
> Police check submitted (yes): 9.5.2013
> 
> Date CO assigned: 25.4.2013
> 
> Date visa granted: 9.5.2013


Congrats. That is an unreal turnaround! I bet you are so excited!!


----------



## cheesygarcia

queliwantstogo said:


> Date of application: 19.4.2013
> 
> Nationality: USA
> 
> Visa type: 309/100 - de facto partner
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes): 19.4.2013
> 
> Police check submitted (yes): 9.5.2013
> 
> Date CO assigned: 25.4.2013
> 
> Date visa granted: 9.5.2013


Wow that's awesome!!! So happy for you but I wish she could get around to our file. =\


----------



## KrystHell

cheesygarcia said:


> Wow that's awesome!!! So happy for you but I wish she could get around to our file. =\


I hate saying this but it's yet another proof they do not work files as they come in. They work whichever one they feel like and clearly the CO in charge makes all the difference.

This seems to be the case in every single immigration office, onshore and offshore alike.

very frustrating!


----------



## queliwantstogo

cheesygarcia said:


> Wow that's awesome!!! So happy for you but I wish she could get around to our file. =\
> 
> http://www.australiaforum.com/tools/timelines/australia-timelines.html


Thanks, cheesygarcia; I am still shell-shocked, but I am ecstatic too. I didn't expect it this early, so I am kind of at a loss for what to do next. I hope RM gets to your file ASAP.

Unfortunately, I agree with KrystHell that this means they are not entirely processing in the order received. As much as I want to be with my partner, I would tack another two months on to my processing time if it meant taking time off of other people's processing periods.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I don't necessarily think that's the case. I think each case takes a different amount of time to sort through. Since you provided just enough evidence but not a ton, I think it worked in your favor! You found that sweet spot where it was adequate to demonstrate the legitimacy of your relationship, but not so much that the CO had to spend weeks looking through it. lol. Also, your medicals were probably perfect... that makes a difference, too. Good job on your application!


----------



## KrystHell

CollegeGirl said:


> I don't necessarily think that's the case. I think each case takes a different amount of time to sort through. Since you provided just enough evidence but not a ton, I think it worked in your favor! You found that sweet spot where it was adequate to demonstrate the legitimacy of your relationship, but not so much that the CO had to spend weeks looking through it. lol. Also, your medicals were probably perfect... that makes a difference, too. Good job on your application!


I don't know about that. I'm from a low risk country and had my prospective marriage approved within a matter of weeks, but despite providing them with all the documents they required (and just the right amount, nothing too excessive) I am yet to hear anything back from anyone regarding my partner visa.

They didn't even acknowledge receiving my new passport details with my married name.

I honestly think it's all about who is dealing with your case, more so than the information you're providing.


----------



## queliwantstogo

CollegeGirl said:


> I don't necessarily think that's the case. I think each case takes a different amount of time to sort through. Since you provided just enough evidence but not a ton, I think it worked in your favor! You found that sweet spot where it was adequate to demonstrate the legitimacy of your relationship, but not so much that the CO had to spend weeks looking through it. lol. Also, your medicals were probably perfect... that makes a difference, too. Good job on your application!


Thanks CG! Maybe that is part of it.  I imagine its a mix of both. Maybe I had a more straight forward case as well because my partner and I have not had any previous relationships and we do not have any children... I'm not sure. I just feel very lucky. I think I will wake up tomorrow wondering if I dreamed it all.


----------



## Treesnake

Date of application: 15.4.2013

Nationality: german

Visa type: de facto partner 820

Offshore/onshore: onshore

Date CO assigned: 26.4.2013 

Date visa granted: 10.5.2013

Lodge onshore in person at the Perth immigration. Everything provided at once, presented as a "decision ready app". Was only about 2.5cm thick paperwork. 

All I can recommend is provide everything at once, including your medicals. If everything is there then it makes their job easier and they can easily approve it. 

If things are missing/evidence is not solid, then expect to play the waiting game.

Good luck too all. Didnt use a agent, just some tips from this forum. Thanks, Appreciate it


----------



## bashishot

queliwantstogo said:


> Date of application: 19.4.2013
> 
> Nationality: USA
> 
> Visa type: 309/100 - de facto partner
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes): 19.4.2013
> 
> Police check submitted (yes): 9.5.2013
> 
> Date CO assigned: 25.4.2013
> 
> Date visa granted: 9.5.2013


Whoa less than month?! Nice! You guys must be so happy!


----------



## sunnysmile

KrystHell said:


> I hate saying this but it's yet another proof they do not work files as they come in. They work whichever one they feel like and clearly the CO in charge makes all the difference.
> 
> This seems to be the case in every single immigration office, onshore and offshore alike.
> 
> very frustrating!


You are 100% right that CO in charge make all the difference. For example, all the people that I know who lodged application in Vienna office wait for 11 months or more now (including me). What is happening in Vienna office I really don't know but it is obvious that you see grants from everywhere, some sooner some later only they don't grant at all.


----------



## queliwantstogo

bashishot said:


> Whoa less than month?! Nice! You guys must be so happy!


We are shell-shocked but over the moon! Thanks so much Bashishot!!


----------



## pmwoodward

queliwantstogo said:


> Date of application: 19.4.2013
> 
> Nationality: USA
> 
> Visa type: 309/100 - de facto partner
> 
> Offshore/onshore: offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes): 19.4.2013
> 
> Police check submitted (yes): 9.5.2013
> 
> Date CO assigned: 25.4.2013
> 
> Date visa granted: 9.5.2013


Whoa!! How fast was that!! Awesome and congratulations - Time to go and celebrate 
May I ask who your CO was?? Cheers!


----------



## MrsMae

Oh my gosh. I was just going to call and complain today and I checked my phone and got the grant email!!! I started crying in the middle of work. Just about at 7 months. I'm in disbelief. I called and woke up my husband right away! I can't believe it!!


----------



## queliwantstogo

MrsMae said:


> Oh my gosh. I was just going to call and complain today and I checked my phone and got the grant email!!! I started crying in the middle of work. Just about at 7 months. I'm in disbelief. I called and woke up my husband right away! I can't believe it!!


Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!! Congratulations mrsmae! I am so so so happy for you! May our luck continue to everyone else!


----------



## bashishot

MrsMae said:


> Oh my gosh. I was just going to call and complain today and I checked my phone and got the grant email!!! I started crying in the middle of work. Just about at 7 months. I'm in disbelief. I called and woke up my husband right away! I can't believe it!!


Awesome!! They are really getting some applications done!


----------



## queliwantstogo

pmwoodward said:


> Whoa!! How fast was that!! Awesome and congratulations - Time to go and celebrate
> May I ask who your CO was?? Cheers!


Thanks pmwoodward! My cases officers initials were RM. So happy!!


----------



## cheesygarcia

MrsMae said:


> Oh my gosh. I was just going to call and complain today and I checked my phone and got the grant email!!! I started crying in the middle of work. Just about at 7 months. I'm in disbelief. I called and woke up my husband right away! I can't believe it!!


Congrats!!!! And on a Friday too thats awesome!!


----------



## bashishot

Mrsmae, what time did you get the email?


----------



## MrsMae

bashishot said:


> Mrsmae, what time did you get the email?


I got it at 12:16!! It's a Friday so I wasn't expecting anything! I'm still in shock.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Congrats to you both, in the Philippines we look forward to the Friday as that seems to be the day the majority of people get their visas.
So I guess you will be purchasing some plane tickets now. In PH there is an office for overseas migration where you can purchase airline tickets at a reduced cost and they give you additional baggage for free as part of the migration process. (Qantas) is the airline. Maybe there is something similar in USA, worth having a google at least


----------



## queliwantstogo

Aussieboy07 said:


> Congrats to you both, in the Philippines we look forward to the Friday as that seems to be the day the majority of people get their visas.
> So I guess you will be purchasing some plane tickets now. In PH there is an office for overseas migration where you can purchase airline tickets at a reduced cost and they give you additional baggage for free as part of the migration process. (Qantas) is the airline. Maybe there is something similar in USA, worth having a google at least


Interesting! Thanks aussieboy,


----------



## Perpetual

MrsMae, we just got approved too! 7 months to the day, our email came through ten minutes after yours. ML was clearly on an approvals kick on Friday afternoon. So excited for you, I can't quite believe it's happened finally.


----------



## MrsMae

Perpetual said:


> MrsMae, we just got approved too! 7 months to the day, our email came through ten minutes after yours. ML was clearly on an approvals kick on Friday afternoon. So excited for you, I can't quite believe it's happened finally.


That is so amazing!! What a day  I'm so glad we both finally got good news.


----------



## queliwantstogo

Perpetual said:


> MrsMae, we just got approved too! 7 months to the day, our email came through ten minutes after yours. ML was clearly on an approvals kick on Friday afternoon. So excited for you, I can't quite believe it's happened finally.


Congratulations perpetual!!!


----------



## Nikocs

sunnysmile said:


> You are 100% right that CO in charge make all the difference. For example, all the people that I know who lodged application in Vienna office wait for 11 months or more now (including me). What is happening in Vienna office I really don't know but it is obvious that you see grants from everywhere, some sooner some later only they don't grant at all.


My friend lodged her application in Vienna in April and her case officer emailed her the waiting time is 6-8 months.


----------



## sunnysmile

That is what I have been told the first time they sent me an email, the second time it was 12 months and I hope it is the last.


----------



## queliwantstogo

sunnysmile said:


> That is what I have been told the first time they sent me an email, the second time it was 12 months and I hope it is the last.


Your profile picture and user name play games with my head!

I hope it's the last too.


----------



## Nikocs

sunnysmile said:


> That is what I have been told the first time they sent me an email, the second time it was 12 months and I hope it is the last.


I really don't know why they changing the processing time if they said 6-8 months the first time. I think I will not tell her this as she really expects her visa to be granted in october.


----------



## someuser

Nikocs said:


> I really don't know why they changing the processing time if they said 6-8 months the first time. I think I will not tell her this as she really expects her visa to be granted in october.


We were told 10 months in our initial letter. It's now over 18 months wait for us with no end in sight.


----------



## sarahw418

Date of application: March 15, 2013

Nationality: USA

Visa type: PMV Subclass 300

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, April 19,2013

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, frontloaded March 15,2013

Date CO assigned: March 26,2013

Date visa granted: May 1, 2013 by email.


----------



## someuser

sarahw418 said:


> Date of application: March 15, 2013
> 
> Nationality: USA
> 
> Visa type: PMV Subclass 300
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, April 19,2013
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, frontloaded March 15,2013
> 
> Date CO assigned: March 26,2013
> 
> Date visa granted: May 1, 2013 by email.


Congratulations. Great job!


----------



## IndianRaj

Hi everyone,

This is my first post, but I have been through several posts on this forum - especially this thread - very often. I want to thank everyone in advance for the support and confidence I gained from reading about the different experiences.

I thought that this will be a good time to post my timeline:

Date of application: 22.4.2013

Nationality: Indian

Visa type: de facto partner 820

Offshore/onshore: onshore, Melbourne, by post

Date CO assigned: None 

Date visa granted: 11.5.2013

I had submitted as much documentation as I could think of, including medicals and police checks. What surprised me (and continues to surprise me - I can't focus on work right now!!) is that my medicals was done exactly a year before I mailed out my app to the Melb office, and my Indian and US checks expired a couple of weeks and a day before the application respectively.

I suppose it mattered that since I got the checks I haven't travelled to those countries so they might have considered the checks to be valid. 

I haven't received the email as yet, but I found out from checking VEVO - which has become a daily ritual for me in the morning. I couldn't believe it when I saw my visa description to be different.

Good luck to you all. I hadn't used an agent, just this forum. Thanks again!!


----------



## AmerFatemeh

someuser said:


> We were told 10 months in our initial letter. It's now over 18 months wait for us with no end in sight.


Every time i see your posts i feel a big pain in my heart and thinking why my prayers for you is not working  I don't understand why they are doing this to your visa process its like its taking ages what does that meannnnnn? just i wanted to ask you if you asked your CO that you want to be with your partner at your anniversary or you have a plan of wedding or some kind of request which make them accelerate your visa process. Or maybe having a child can help


----------



## Guest

Anybody from Pakistan who applied for a partner visa recently? How long has it been and has up CO been assigned?


----------



## someuser

AsmaY said:


> Anybody from Pakistan who applied for a partner visa recently? How long has it been and has up CO been assigned?


I've seen a few Pakistani applicants here. Unfortunately Pakistan is probably about equal or longer in wait times as us Kenyan applicants. We've been waiting over 18 months now. I hope your wait is quicker than that though.


----------



## Guest

I hope so too :S 
Best of luck to u too


----------



## KrystHell

My visa got approved today. On my birthday. 

I'm just over the moon. 3 months! Woohoo


----------



## Oz4Pom

huge congrats, can I ask which office you submitted to??


----------



## jfanny

That's great ! Congrats !!


----------



## KrystHell

Oz4Pom said:


> huge congrats, can I ask which office you submitted to??


Sydney office. they were waiting on my new passport with my spouse name. they approved it as soon as they received the new passport details


----------



## queliwantstogo

KrystHell said:


> My visa got approved today. On my birthday.
> 
> I'm just over the moon. 3 months! Woohoo


Ahh! Congrats KrystHell! I am so happy for you and your partner! Lets hope the CO keep cranking out those grants!


----------



## mrwright

Date of application: 18th April 2013

Nationality:British

Visa type: partner temporary subclass 820

Offshore/onshore: onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: 23rd April 2013

Date visa granted: 14th May 2013



I have literally no idea how I got granted so quickly. All I can say is thank you to my CO called MS in the Brisbane processing centre.


----------



## queliwantstogo

mrwright said:


> Date of application: 18th April 2013
> 
> Nationality:British
> 
> Visa type: partner temporary subclass 820
> 
> Offshore/onshore: onshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: 23rd April 2013
> 
> Date visa granted: 14th May 2013
> 
> I have literally no idea how I got granted so quickly. All I can say is thank you to my CO called [MS] in the Brisbane processing centre.


Congrats mrwright! I am in the same boat of being shocked by a quick approval!

Just so you know, though, there's a bit of an unspoken rule of thumb that we can write our CO's initials but generally do not include their full names - both to protect their privacy and our own.

Congrats again!!!!


----------



## AmerFatemeh

Congratulations!! and happy birthdayyyy!!!


----------



## mrwright

queliwantstogo said:


> Congrats mrwright! I am in the same boat of being shocked by a quick approval!
> 
> Just so you know, though, there's a bit of an unspoken rule of thumb that we can write our CO's initials but generally do not include their full names - both to protect their privacy and our own.
> 
> Congrats again!!!!


Thanks for the advice, I just changed it to MS. Seems such a shame as I want everyone to know how awesome he is.


----------



## KrystHell

mrwright said:


> Thanks for the advice, I just changed it to MS. Seems such a shame as I want everyone to know how awesome he is.


Send the survey back! You can tell his boss how awesome he is on that form.

I don't know if you guys have it too, but the first time around, when I actually had a CO, I received a survey and form to complete along with my approval letter.

It's great to tell them when someone does the right thing and for general feedback


----------



## queliwantstogo

mrwright said:


> Thanks for the advice, I just changed it to MS. Seems such a shame as I want everyone to know how awesome he is.


No worries. I understand; I feel the same way! I agree with KrystHell here; I'm sure you can find a way to provide the Brisbane office with positive feedback.


----------



## kmarees1986

All these amazing fast application approvals are making me fill up with positivity!! But I shouldn't get ahead of myself. We applied 2 weeks ago and we already have a CO and medicals request...is this fast or normal would you say?


----------



## followthesun

mrwright said:


> Date of application: 18th April 2013
> Nationality:British
> Visa type: partner temporary subclass 820
> Offshore/onshore: onshore
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes
> Date CO assigned: 23rd April 2013
> Date visa granted: 14th May 2013
> 
> I have literally no idea how I got granted so quickly. All I can say is thank you to my CO called [MS] in the Brisbane processing centre.


Congrats *mrwright*!!

It does seem like a lot of onshore applicants have experienced shorter waiting times in general recently, or what do you guys think?

I posted my time line in another thread, but thought I'd throw it in here too as it may be relevant to some of you:

_Date of application: 2 May 2013
Visa type: Straight to 801 PR (yay!)
Offshore/onshore: Onshore
Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes with app
Police check submitted (yes/no): yes with app
Date CO assigned: ?
Date visa granted: 9 May 2013_

Now I do realise these types of quick grants would be quite unusual, and I'm so happy and feel incredibly blessed.

However having that said, each case is clearly different, making it quite hard to compare time lines as done in this thread.

I have spent nearly a decade living and working in Australia with my husband, and I have been collecting evidence towards this visa for many, many years. It has been a long and thorough process, and at the end of it I don't believe there was much else I could've possibly provided in terms of evidence.

I fully understand the agony some of you must be going through though. (A few years back I was on a BVA for 18 months between two visas, so I am familiar with the stress and uncertainty involved.)

I am just so happy that our efforts through the years finally paid off, and that we can now put this behind us.

Best of luck to all of you, and I particularly hope that those of you who have had to wait patiently for 12+ months get some well-deserved positive news soon!!


----------



## islgirl

Visa granted  today!


----------



## queliwantstogo

islgirl said:


> Visa granted  today!


Congrats islgirl!!


----------



## islgirl

Thank you!


----------



## wolfgreyadonis

CORRECTION: Visa was granted 17 July 2013 NOT March.


----------



## IndianRaj

wolfgreyadonis said:


> CORRECTION: Visa was granted 17 July 2013 NOT March.


I'm guessing you mean 17 July 2012, since July 2013 hasn't happened as yet 

Congrats nonetheless!


----------



## oorvee

Hey all, 
Bit new. Have applied for 190 ACT SS.
CO has been assinged on 2nd April. Given all docs like Medi, PCC etc.
Came to know that my husband medical has been referred due to high BP in last week of April.
Any idea about time line to get visa grant? It is really difficult to wait.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Unfortunately, the current turnaround for referred medicals is at about 4 months, at least for partner visas. I don't think it's different for other types of visas.


----------



## billysidhu

Touched my 15 months mark....still waiting


----------



## club157

Good news for us.
Visa granted today.


----------



## club157

Good news for us.
Visa granted today.


----------



## queliwantstogo

club157 said:


> Good news for us.
> Visa granted today.
> 
> http://www.australiaforum.com/tools/timelines/australia-timelines.html


Congrats club!


----------



## AJ67

club157 said:


> Good news for us.
> Visa granted today.


Congrats!!!


----------



## venzo.rajat

Got 820 approved today!!!! Application submitted on 12 Nov 2012 at perth. Nice and easy application. Enough proof of relationship. So happy!!!!


----------



## bma

Just a quick update on our visa grant, perhaps someone might find this information useful....

From Slovenia, EU
Applied for 820 in Sydney on 20th of April 2012
Previous visa held: eVisitor
Medical check, police checks, form 80 included (20th of April 2012)
No agent
Application was sent by post just before eVisitor expired
Changed conditions on a bridging visa A on 14th of February 2013 (from "No work" to "allowed to work full-time", without having to prove financial difficulties - new regulation)
Visa granted on 17th of May 2013


In our opinion our application was a good one, we had been living together for a year and 8 months at the time of lodgement and had been married for 4 months at the time of lodgement. We had lots of evidence in all four categories, plenty of financial evidence, wills, etc. I believe the major factor for a "slow grant" was a fact that a sponsor was a permanent resident (and not an Australian citizen) who just moved back from Europe.

In all this time of waiting, we haven't been contacted by immigration at all (except the acknowledgement letter and the "changed bridging visa conditions letter"). We haven't been asked for new medical and police checks either, although the old ones expired in April.

Good luck to everybody!


----------



## CollegeGirl

CONGRATS bma!!!!


----------



## Eizzi

Just putting this out in the ether to make myself feel better about the impending wait 

From UK
Applied for 820 in Melbourne on May 17th 2013
Current visa held: WHV (expires end of June)
Medical check, police checks, all forms included on date of application
No agent
Application was sent by post
Uncomplicated application (no kids from previous relationships, no dependents, no previous marriages/defacto relationships, sponsor is Aus citizen, we're both in full time employment here, we have lived together since I got here 15 months ago)


----------



## ozidr

Visa granted after a year exactly n no interview. . Yaaaaay


----------



## chicken999

I read on another thread 300 visas are capped until July anyone know if this is true. Has anyone had a 300 visa issued sine nov last year which is the date I saw in e thread?


----------



## Aussieboy07

*chic*



chicken999 said:


> I read on another thread 300 visas are capped until July anyone know if this is true. Has anyone had a 300 visa issued sine nov last year which is the date I saw in e thread?


This is for manila embassy only, yes it is true if you are 300 you will wait until
until july


----------



## CollegeGirl

Aussieboy07 said:


> This is for manila embassy only, yes it is true if you are 300 you will wait until
> until july


Just to verify - this is for the Manila embassy only?


----------



## Aussieboy07

The information was given to me about my visa which is lodged with the Manila Embassy. I can not comment about anywhere else as I do not know if they all operate individually or collectively. My guess is each embassy is allocated a quota limit per year and they would meet that limit at different times.


----------



## billysidhu

CollegeGirl said:


> Unfortunately, the current turnaround for referred medicals is at about 4 months, at least for partner visas. I don't think it's different for other types of visas.


Just curious... what do you mean by referred medicals?


----------



## CollegeGirl

If there is anything at all in your medical history that is not pristine, DIAC may want to send it for further examination to Global Health, who are currently taking approximately four months to look at cases and get back to DIAC with their findings. That's what's known as referred medicals.


----------



## billysidhu

CollegeGirl said:


> If there is anything at all in your medical history that is not pristine, DIAC may want to send it for further examination to Global Health, who are currently taking approximately four months to look at cases and get back to DIAC with their findings. That's what's known as referred medicals.


Aaah... Thanks.... that might explain my wait then.. I have hypothyroid and am under treatment at the moment (the only treatment which is taking thyroxin)... do you know if this could lead to a visa rejection? im soooo nervous now!!!! =(


----------



## CollegeGirl

I doubt it will lead to rejection. It's a pretty common ailment, and treatment is inexpensive.


----------



## billysidhu

CollegeGirl said:


> I doubt it will lead to rejection. It's a pretty common ailment, and treatment is inexpensive.


oh man, thanks for the reply!  just so worried, keep playing different scenarios in my head :'( I sent an email to the processing centre last week asking for a status of my application and expecting a reply from them by this week...fingers crossed I get a reply on time. wondering what will they say!

Thanks College Girl, your reply actually calmed me down


----------



## CollegeGirl

No worries! I completely understand the worry.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Billysidhu
Welcome to visa paranoia, in a couple more months you will have all sorts of conspiracy theories running through your head. This is a long painful process but just remember there is an end to it and as long as you are honest in your dealings with the embassy and provide what they request you will get a positive outcome.


----------



## billysidhu

Hahaha... that was funny! Yes! It has started to play in my mind... hopefully i get to see a positive change in vevo soon! Checking it every 30mins! What I thought to be a straight forward application doesn't seem so now...But I agree with you, that's exactly what my husband told me when we were putting our application in, as long as we're honest, there's nothing to worry about. But then again, I have days when I'm positive about my application and then the next day, boom, I crash and start worrying like there's no end. The wait is vicious alright! Especially when you have NO IDEA what is going on with your application - no communications etc. Sigh....


----------



## CollegeGirl

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Billysidhu
> Welcome to visa paranoia, in a couple more months you will have all sorts of conspiracy theories running through your head. This is a long painful process but just remember there is an end to it and as long as you are honest in your dealings with the embassy and provide what they request you will get a positive outcome.


That's true for most people, but not all, unfortunately.


----------



## writerbrisbane

mrwright said:


> Date of application: 18th April 2013
> 
> Nationality:British
> 
> Visa type: partner temporary subclass 820
> 
> Offshore/onshore: onshore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: 23rd April 2013
> 
> Date visa granted: 14th May 2013
> 
> I have literally no idea how I got granted so quickly. All I can say is thank you to my CO called MS in the Brisbane processing centre.


Did you submit Form 80 for your temporary visa application or is it in the PR stage?


----------



## Chris112358

Hi, I'm new here. I've searched the site but can't find any up to date (as of May 2013) information. I would like to know what is the average time for a Proposed marriage visa?


----------



## Chris112358

I would also like to make sure I'm cerain in that the PMV visa can only be applied for off shore, correct?


----------



## KrystHell

Chris112358 said:


> Hi, I'm new here. I've searched the site but can't find any up to date (as of May 2013) information. I would like to know what is the average time for a Proposed marriage visa?


Chris, it depends where you're applying from as it is a visa you have to apply for offshore.

You should have received an acknowledgement letter advising you of the average time frame. It really varies depends on the office processing your application.


----------



## someuser

KrystHell said:


> Chris, it depends where you're applying from as it is a visa you have to apply for offshore.
> 
> You should have received an acknowledgement letter advising you of the average time frame. It really varies depends on the office processing your application.


Not to mention the countries of origin/citizenship/lived in for 12 months or more.


----------



## shoaibexpert

Hi

I am a Canadian PR holder but am not interested in going there. Now, I have lodged an Australian immigration. Do you think its gonna affect my application acceptance. What repurcussions could be expected, if any? I have been truthful in disclosing the same in Form 80 where it asks for existing PR. 

Regards

SHOAIB


----------



## aparker

*Subclass 100 visa granted*

Permanent visa, subclass 100 granted today! got notification this morning. I was expecting to get notice 2 months from now based on other similar timelines launched by Americans to the Australian Embassy in DC. Such a pleasant surprise!! Below is my timeline for reference (I also updated on the official timeline on this site).

Sent in paperwork for FBI police clearance on 31-Jan-13
Completed Medical Assessment on 12-Feb-13 
*Sent in Application on 12-Feb-13*
Application package included forms 47SP, 40SP, 80, 4 x 888 statutory declarations, Washington State background check, support letters, evidence, notarized docs, fee, etc..)
Received FBI Police Check on 1-Mar-13
Case Officer assigned on 5-Mar-13
*Visa Granted: 20-May-13* (_entry required by 4-February-13_)
Planning to move to Australia sometime around September - October 2013


----------



## CollegeGirl

shoaibexpert said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a Canadian PR holder but am not interested in going there. Now, I have lodged an Australian immigration. Do you think its gonna affect my application acceptance. What repurcussions could be expected, if any? I have been truthful in disclosing the same in Form 80 where it asks for existing PR.
> 
> Regards
> 
> SHOAIB


Shoaib, why would that reflect negatively in your application to immigrate to Australia? If you were denied a visa to another country, that could have an impact, but having a PR in another country? I've never heard of that causing any kind of problem and I don't see why it would.

By the way, I deleted your post just previous to this one - you've asked the same question multiple places. I'm going to move one of them to its own thread because it doesn't need to be asked all over the place. Thanks.


----------



## cheesygarcia

aparker said:


> Permanent visa, subclass 100 granted today! got notification this morning. I was expecting to get notice 2 months from now based on other similar timelines launched by Americans to the Australian Embassy in DC. Such a pleasant surprise!! Below is my timeline for reference (I also updated on the official timeline on this site).
> 
> Sent in paperwork for FBI police clearance on 31-Jan-13
> Completed Medical Assessment on 12-Feb-13
> Sent in Application on 12-Feb-13
> Application package included forms 47SP, 40SP, 80, 4 x 888 statutory declarations, Washington State background check, support letters, evidence, notarized docs, fee, etc..)
> Received FBI Police Check on 1-Mar-13
> Case Officer assigned on 5-Mar-13
> Visa Granted: 20-May-13 (entry required by 4-February-13)
> Planning to move to Australia sometime around September - October 2013


Congrats!! Can you please share your CO's initials?


----------



## aparker

initials are DN


----------



## chicken999

Unfortunately not true for us we were 100% honest and still were rejected and the embassy put outright lies in their refusal letter and u can't go back and say ur wrong or u lied there is no recourse accept 2.5 year wait for an appeal date which we are doing and lodge another visa application at same time which we are also doing. We never dreamed for a minute they would refuse us as we had everything on the list plus much much more inc 17 trips in 3 years to Malaysia and our own house in malaysia. It was just pure racism by an Indian case officer who screwed up badly and has no right to be working at diac. So sometimes paranoia is correct. I'm even more paranoid this time around even though case officer says 'she's satisfied herself about our relationship'.


----------



## billysidhu

chicken999 said:


> Unfortunately not true for us we were 100% honest and still were rejected and the embassy put outright lies in their refusal letter and u can't go back and say ur wrong or u lied there is no recourse accept 2.5 year wait for an appeal date which we are doing and lodge another visa application at same time which we are also doing. We never dreamed for a minute they would refuse us as we had everything on the list plus much much more inc 17 trips in 3 years to Malaysia and our own house in malaysia. It was just pure racism by an Indian case officer who screwed up badly and has no right to be working at diac. So sometimes paranoia is correct. I'm even more paranoid this time around even though case officer says 'she's satisfied herself about our relationship'.


Hi, am so sorry to hear that. Do you mind sharing with us which visa did you applied that got the rejection and what was the reason for rejection?

That is my worry at the moment... why is my visa not approved yet, tho im from low risk country, and my application seem straight forward... not sure if anyone else like me have passed 15 months since application was made.


----------



## chicken999

Hi it was 300 fiancé visa. The reasons they stated for refusal which were total lies was that they did not believe we would marry after he arrived ib oz because 1 we had no common interests, they ignored all the things we told them in our stat decs and in photo evidence I.e our church, football bowling swimming cooking reading history travel exploring cultures to name just a few 2. They said we had no friends in common ignoring stat decs from 5 of our friends inc my best friend who lived with us in Malaysia for months at a time they and again ignored photo evidence of many many friends with us. 3 said we had no common belief system. Ignored fact that we are both strong Christians and active in our church. 4 most ridiculous reason of all because I had 2 failed relationships before this one they had no reason to believe this one would succeed. The whole letter of refusal was full of lies and they just ignored our evidence. We ordered copy of our file through FoI and it was outrageous what we saw they had everything there but chose to ignore it. Oue new lawyer who is actually also a lecturer at uni on immig. Said it was the most blatantly racist refusal letter he has seen in 19 years of practice. He wrote a 19 page typed submission letter with our second visa application telling them exactly why they were wrong at law. So if u are lodging in Malaysia and have a black fiancé and an Indian case officer be very worried!


----------



## Aussieboy07

Sad to hear this, good to hear you got a lawyer involved, racism should not be tolerated. I am pleased to hear that you are making a stand


----------



## Laegil

So here's my timeline:

Date of application: 19.12.2012

Nationality: german

Visa type: partner 820

Offshore/onshore: onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes, 19.12. 2012

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes, 19.12.2012

Date CO assigned: ? 

Date visa granted: 24.5.2013

I never heard from our CO before the grant date, and the "interview" she did with us on the phone just before giving us the Visa was more of a formality. She asked us both different questions as well, so there is no way for here to verify our answers, but she must've obviously liked what she heard


----------



## writerbrisbane

Just checking if my timeline is visible, if not how can i add it as my signature?


----------



## writerbrisbane

writerbrisbane said:


> Just checking if my timeline is visible, if not how can i add it as my signature?


Now I did it


----------



## Aussieboy07

My god 
You have waited such a long time, there is a thread here for people who have waited a long time. Not sure what the name is just do a bit of a search at the top of the page


----------



## CollegeGirl

Writerbrisbane got approved today, fortunately!


----------



## bma

chicken999 said:


> Hi it was 300 fiancé visa. The reasons they stated for refusal which were total lies was that they did not believe we would marry after he arrived ib oz because 1 we had no common interests, they ignored all the things we told them in our stat decs and in photo evidence I.e our church, football bowling swimming cooking reading history travel exploring cultures to name just a few 2. They said we had no friends in common ignoring stat decs from 5 of our friends inc my best friend who lived with us in Malaysia for months at a time they and again ignored photo evidence of many many friends with us. 3 said we had no common belief system. Ignored fact that we are both strong Christians and active in our church. 4 most ridiculous reason of all because I had 2 failed relationships before this one they had no reason to believe this one would succeed. The whole letter of refusal was full of lies and they just ignored our evidence. We ordered copy of our file through FoI and it was outrageous what we saw they had everything there but chose to ignore it. Oue new lawyer who is actually also a lecturer at uni on immig. Said it was the most blatantly racist refusal letter he has seen in 19 years of practice. He wrote a 19 page typed submission letter with our second visa application telling them exactly why they were wrong at law. So if u are lodging in Malaysia and have a black fiancé and an Indian case officer be very worried!


What a horrible experience, luckily you're aware of your rights and took action. All the best and keep us posted, please.


----------



## chicken999

Thanks I will. We are up to month 6 on the new application lodged in Kenya this time, relationship 'satisfied', medicals done about a month ago, now waiting. Don't know if they did security cheks onus last time, suspect they did as it took 11.5 months to reject us o it looks li they were hoping they would get some other reason to reject us and when nothing came up they just decided to lie instead. I'm hoping if they Did do check last time it might be quicker this time. We know they did ring a friend in uk asking him about past visa application to uk so I think that does sound like a security check. Does anyone know? 
Up to 15 months in the wait for a mrt hearing no date in site for that.

On a side note I know we are supposed to be happy when we see another forum member get a visa, and maybe it's just me, but every time I see it I just start crying thinking why did this have to happen to us and when will it be our turn? Does anyone else have this reaction or am I just a horrible person to feel this way?


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hey Chicken
No you are not a horrible person, when I first joined this site and saw people getting visa approved I was like yeah great but now I am seeing a lot of visa approved for people who applied after me and sometimes I don't even acknowledge the fact as I feeling self pity.


----------



## Pxer

I haven't even applied yet and it's already hard to see so many approvals sometimes. I read endless lists of evidence that they had that I don't have and it's very worrisome. I can't imagine going through this twice. Good luck to you all~


----------



## Aussieboy07

sorry writerbrisbane
I missed the fact that your visa was approved. You deserve this totally applying in May 2011 and waiting until now. I wish you all the best, sadly I discovered the other day there is no longer any airline that flies direct from manila to Brisbane. So you may as well just go the cheap route and fly Malaysian airlines or PAL


----------



## pinaypie

*visa granted*



pinaypie said:


> if this is the case...one year of waiting is really a torture...my partner and I are thinking of resigning from his high paying job and we all go home to Phils...seems the easiest way to be together and be happy...time processing in Dubai is a killer..


Dear All
Just want to share a very good news!!! MY CO contacted me today to congratulate me...i thot its not coming at all..after 5 months we will be getting what we wished for!!i am so happy...Glory be to God and to all like me almost wanting to give up..pls continue to pray without doubt and it will be given to you.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Pinapie
What visa is this? I am guessing 309


----------



## someuser

pinaypie said:


> Dear All
> Just want to share a very good news!!! MY CO contacted me today to congratulate me...i thot its not coming at all..after 5 months we will be getting what we wished for!!i am so happy...Glory be to God and to all like me almost wanting to give up..pls continue to pray without doubt and it will be given to you.


Congratulations! Unusual to be granted on a Sunday. Well done!


----------



## Princessmarz

someuser said:


> Congratulations! Unusual to be granted on a Sunday. Well done!


Congratulations dear Pinaypie! To someuser, Sunday is not unusual as its a working day in Dubai. Friday is they considered as timeoff/dayoff.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia Forum Android App


----------



## Emily89

Ahhhh I just checked my vevo and it now says my visa class is UK 820!! My boyfriend got a call last friday just asking if we were still together and for our home address so I thought I'd hear something soon, but really didn't know if I'd get it as we hadn't lived together for 12 months! 

This is my timeline:

From: UK
Applied for Partner Onshore (Sydney office) 820/801: 28/05/2012
Agent: No
Medicals/Police check: June 2012
CO Assigned: None?
Visa granted: 24/05/2013!!!


----------



## AJ67

Congratulations Emily!! Great news


----------



## Danar2amir

Make your post something like this format:


----------



## pinaypie

Everything will be okay am sure Emily..me and my bf didnt meet the 12 mos criteria and the first interview with the CO makes my world stop when she said that if she is going to decide on it at that time the visa will be refuse..at first i was shocked but i know that this 12 mos is very important, they then called my daughter and her fiance' (i didnt know the immig will do that) and asks the same qs they asked me..first rule of thumb is to be honest and no lies...my answer tallies with what my daughter and her fiance... the CO called back again the same day and told me she will consider our application for further assesing..we filed our application 31st Dec 2012..we got our CO on 3rd Jan 2013...got the call from them sometime in Feb..asks to do medicals in 30 March and got the visa approval 26th May  ..all will be fine am sure for u Emily ..keep ur faith stronger.


----------



## pinaypie

tho i am still waiting for the final grant which im told will be this week bec i wast told by my CO the latest i could travel to validate my visa is 25th Nov 2013..yaaayyy...the days of worrying and tension is over..finally!!! Thank u LORD


----------



## Suze Rush

Just wanted everyone to know I'm about to depart for Oz next Wednesday and wanted to check in with everyone. I hope all is well with all of you and that luck has smiled down on you and some more visas have come through. I will be checking in from time to time so don't hesitate to message or if I can help anyone in anyway please let me know  Have a wonderful week and weekend!


----------



## Suze Rush

pinaypie said:


> tho i am still waiting for the final grant which im told will be this week bec i wast told by my CO the latest i could travel to validate my visa is 25th Nov 2013..yaaayyy...the days of worrying and tension is over..finally!!! Thank u LORD


I know what you mean it is as though a weight has been lifted! Good luck to you!


----------



## tigerstu

My wife and I applied for her 309/100 in April (she is from Mainland China), she just received a call 2 days ago, they as,ed lots of questions and then asked for police checks and to send her passport in to the Australian Consulate in Guangzhou. We have already been asked for Medicals, which were submitted in April and have had good contact with the case officer.

Now that they have asked for her passport, could this be the last step and her visa will be granted soon? We were really expecting to have to wait for a lot longer than this. We knew we had a good application, her having studied in Oz for 5 years, us living together in China for 2 years and being married in Australia last year. Should I be getting my hopes up? Why else would they ask her for her passport?


----------



## tigerstu

Double post


----------



## chung228

My partner visa 820 was granted today (in two months)!

Background: Same sex de facto
Nationality: Hong Kong
Applied: Sydney on shore: 29 March 2013
CO Assigned: None 
Visa granted: 30 May 2013 

I am very surprised as they told me that the average processing time would be around 13 months. I was not expecting to get any email from DIAC until next year. Also, we are both students in our early 20s so we are not really quite confident with our application. Maybe form 888s helped us? coz we submitted 8. Anyway, thanks everyone who participated in this forum!


----------



## ziggy1021

Good luck to you Suze , I will be leaving one week behind you, take care.


----------



## Suze Rush

ziggy1021 said:


> Good luck to you Suze , I will be leaving one week behind you, take care.


yay! Maybe we'll run into each other


----------



## bashishot

My offshore partner visa was granted today, just shy of 4mo! We were granted the permanent one, subclass 100!


----------



## Totes

bashishot said:


> My offshore partner visa was granted today, just shy of 4mo! We were granted the permanent one, subclass 100!


Congrats Bashishot!


----------



## icancurhalo

tigerstu said:


> My wife and I submitted her 100/309 application in April (she is from Mainland China) and she just received a call yesterday from the Aust. Consulate in Guangzhou. They asked lots of questions and then asked for Police Checks and to send her passport in. We already submitted the medicals when asked at the same time they acknowledged the application.
> 
> Does this mean we are close to having her visa granted? Why else would they ask for her passport?
> 
> We've had good contact and speedy replies from her Case Officer (well I think it is her case officer, the person who emails us is a case officer) and we think our application was strong... her having lived/studied in Australia for 5 years, me having lived in China 7 years, us being together in China for almost 2 years and being married in Australia last year.
> 
> Should we be getting our hopes up? I really was not expecting a result for a lot longer than this.


For me I think it is a good sign, china is a high risk country so that quiet fast for you guys to be at that stage now. I myself think you are both eligible for the partner permanent visa which is the subclass 100 since you both have been together for 3 years now, correct me if i am wrong though but its still on the CASE OFFICER who's handling your case. Im also a partner visa applicant lodged last March 27,2013 in Manila Philippines but still I haven't heard from them yet, I already have done my medical, police certificate, and I think I have also submitted enough documents. Anyway, best of luck and kindly let us know what's the result of your wife's partner visa.


----------



## icancurhalo

chung228 said:


> My partner visa 820 was granted today (in two months)!
> 
> Background: Same sex de facto
> Nationality: Hong Kong
> Applied: Sydney on shore: 29 March 2013
> CO Assigned: None
> Visa granted: 30 May 2013
> 
> I am very surprised as they told me that the average processing time would be around 13 months. I was not expecting to get any email from DIAC until next year. Also, we are both students in our early 20s so we are not really quite confident with our application. Maybe form 888s helped us? coz we submitted 8. Anyway, thanks everyone who participated in this forum!


wow cool, congrats! I could of have done the same when I was in Melbourne last December to March, but foolishly my partner and I didn't knew that in my tourist visa at that time which doesnt have the no further stay condition would have allowed me to apply it there then I wouldn't have to come back here in the Philippines, now here I am waiting for mine that was lodged last March 27,2013.


----------



## AJ67

bashishot said:


> My offshore partner visa was granted today, just shy of 4mo! We were granted the permanent one, subclass 100!


That´s wonderful news!!! Congrats!!! And subclass 100 aswell!! Awesome!!


----------



## dmaddern

*Visa 173*

Congrats to all the people with positive outcomes.
Just seeking some advice on Visa 173 (Contributory Parent Visa Temp), wondering if anyone has applied and how long it took?

This is for my in-laws, both from UK, and their application was mailed to Immi Dept mid May 2013.

Do they charge the application fee immediately they receive the application?
How did they acknowledge receipt of application?

Got ton's of questions so these will do for now...thanks to anyone who can answer.
Dave


----------



## Suze Rush

bashishot said:


> My offshore partner visa was granted today, just shy of 4mo! We were granted the permanent one, subclass 100!


cograts! So happy for you!


----------



## queliwantstogo

bashishot said:


> My offshore partner visa was granted today, just shy of 4mo! We were granted the permanent one, subclass 100!


OMG!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eizzi

Nearly fell over when I checked my emails this afternoon. 820 granted today, applied 20th May (by post to Melbourne office), was settling in for long wait... can't quite believe it!!

Thanks to all on this forum for their help and reassurance. I've been lurking a long time and I'm sure the reading I've done here helped me to get granted so fast. Cheers and good luck to you all!


----------



## AJ67

Eizzi said:


> Nearly fell over when I checked my emails this afternoon. 820 granted today, applied 20th May (by post to Melbourne office), was settling in for long wait... can't quite believe it!!


OMG!!! That´s so fast!! Congratulations,Eizzi!!


----------



## Suze Rush

Just curious...does anyone know the procedure of filing your taxes of your country of origin? I'm well aware since I have taxes taken out this year that I will need to file them by next April...but Australia's tax time is in June or July and so I'm wondering if I should just go online and give them my American bank account or give them my new Oz address. Just not sure any advice or info?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Not an area I know a lot about, but I'd think you'd want to let them know you're living abroad. You'll have to start filing both a US and an Oz return, but my understanding is you only pay US income taxes on any income you earn OVER 90,000 a year. Not sure if that's 90,000 combined for both you and hubby or just for you or if it depends on how you file... It might be worth talking to an accountant at least this first year just to make sure if you can't get certain answers here.


----------



## Pxer

Suze Rush said:


> Just curious...does anyone know the procedure of filing your taxes of your country of origin? I'm well aware since I have taxes taken out this year that I will need to file them by next April...but Australia's tax time is in June or July and so I'm wondering if I should just go online and give them my American bank account or give them my new Oz address. Just not sure any advice or info?


 http://americansabroad.org/issues/taxation/us-taxes-while-living-abroad-faq/
I stumbled on this website a couple weeks ago.


----------



## bashishot

Here are some more tax links!

Filing Taxes While Overseas - TurboTax® Tax Tips & Videos

Freelance Writing Income From Home: Paying Tax As an International Freelance Writer




__ https://www.facebook.com/sydneyexpat.americans/posts/631745440172784


----------



## missngel

We finally got our visa approved today!!!!!

Date of application: 9th November 2012

Nationality: Italian

Visa type: Partner Visa 820

Offshore/onshore: Onshore Sydney

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: No

Date visa granted: 7th June 2013

Almost 7 months!! We are so happy and excited it is finally over!! To all the couples that have been waiting months and months this is my piece of advice:

Call them, email them, then call them some more!!! My partner and I have been together for many years and therefore we submitted a very strong application with lots of evidence so it was so frustrating that nothing was happening and that we still didn't have a case officer. About a month ago we started calling and sending emails about our concerns and just last week we got a reply from a lovely lady who said she would look at our file. We explained that we have been together for many years, we submitted a decision ready application and we have been waiting so long without any news or progress. Anyway this morning I checked VEVO and my partner was approved with the 801 Permanent Residency!!! So we are still in shock!!
So If you have been with your partner for many years or if you are married and have kids and you know you have a strong application then make yourself heard, explain your situation and hopefully you might be lucky just like we were!!


----------



## Suze Rush

Just wanted everyone to know I made it ok to Oz and everything is as it should be. Sooooooooooooooo Happy!!! Best Wishes to all of you and thanks for the tax info as well Mwah!


----------



## nadam

Yesterday was officially 12 months since our Spouse Visa was lodged. Still no decision. "7 to 9 months for uncomplicated cases," they said at the beginning. Don't we feel like fools.


----------



## sunnysmile

nadam said:


> Yesterday was officially 12 months since our Spouse Visa was lodged. Still no decision. "7 to 9 months for uncomplicated cases," they said at the beginning. Don't we feel like fools.


Yes, mate, and no visa granting in sight at all.


----------



## Aussieboy07

nadam said:


> Yesterday was officially 12 months since our Spouse Visa was lodged. Still no decision. "7 to 9 months for uncomplicated cases," they said at the beginning. Don't we feel like fools.


Yes I understand, it is hard but we have to just remember why we are doing this and believe that one day we will be with our loved ones. I have watched many people be approved before me who applied after me and yes sometimes I get a bit of jealousy.
Though at the end of the day if we need to wait 18 months to get approved and that is the result we will be happy. I wish you well in your wait


----------



## sanoptic

We are almost 14 months waiting, also uncomplicated decision ready application.
Were told 6 months then 9-12 months & now they say 15 months !!!
Called them at 13 months & they said quite rudely don't call again until15 months have passed.
I think they [immigration ] have no idea how stressful waiting is & not knowing if we will be approved or not.....


----------



## Mish

Suze Rush said:


> Just curious...does anyone know the procedure of filing your taxes of your country of origin? I'm well aware since I have taxes taken out this year that I will need to file them by next April...but Australia's tax time is in June or July and so I'm wondering if I should just go online and give them my American bank account or give them my new Oz address. Just not sure any advice or info?


I can only help with the oz side of things. Our tax year is 1 July to 30 June. Unless you earn income in Australia before 30 June you won't be required to fill in a tax return this year. If you do earn income in oz in the next couple of weeks you will be required to fill in a tax return but just remember if you haven't been in Australia for 6 months or more you will be a non-resident for tax purposes. Also don't forget to get your TFN if you haven't already


----------



## Aussieboy07

sanoptic said:


> We are almost 14 months waiting, also uncomplicated decision ready application.
> Were told 6 months then 9-12 months & now they say 15 months !!!
> Called them at 13 months & they said quite rudely don't call again until15 months have passed.
> I think they [immigration ] have no idea how stressful waiting is & not knowing if we will be approved or not.....


Hi Sanoptic
The Federal election is looming in September, all of Australia knows there is going to be a change of government. I suggest you write to the opposition party to gain support for your application. Good luck


----------



## nadam

Aussieboy07 said:


> Yes I understand, it is hard but we have to just remember why we are doing this and believe that one day we will be with our loved ones. I have watched many people be approved before me who applied after me and yes sometimes I get a bit of jealousy.
> Though at the end of the day if we need to wait 18 months to get approved and that is the result we will be happy. I wish you well in your wait


Yeah, don't get me wrong, I don't hold any strong grudges. Thankfully, my partner (now my wife, actually) and I are together at the moment in Australia, and have been for the last few months. I feel for those who are separated from their loved ones with no sign if/when they can be re-united.

I just wonder what on earth is going on with DIAC this year. Last year, for people from Balkan region (I.e. Croatia, Bosnia, Serbia, Macedonia etc) the average processing time was around 7-9 months. Now, suddenly, it's blown out to 12+ months. I'm not necessarily angry, I'd just love some idea of what is the cause of this. That way, perhaps, we can start thinking of improvements to the system so people in the future do not have to experience the same stretched-out process.

PS. I know I should've learned my lesson in terms of not getting my hopes up, but, hopefully, the start of the new financial year (July 1) brings luck for many of us. Seems to have been the case the past few years. Cheers.


----------



## billysidhu

OMG! I think I am Going to faint! VISA APPROVED!!!!! 

Date of application: 13th February 2012

Nationality: Malaysia

Visa type: Partner Visa 820

Offshore/onshore: Onshore Melbourne (personally handed it in)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: No

Date visa granted: 11th June 2013

Omg, I still cant believe it!!! i keep checking VEVO over and over again to see it and believe it! 

This Friday, my application would have been 16 months since I submitted it! Been very very sad and stressed out and felling demotivated but finally its granted! And I couldnt wait to share my happiness here! Firstly, thanks to all of you for all the support!!!! 

Well, as my application passed 15 months, I called DIAC and they provided me with an email for me to enquire on my application status. So I sent off the email and waited and waited for a response.... NO RESPONSE.... then my husband called up immi again and told the consultant/agent that we have passed 15 months even the gentleman on the phone was surprised. so he sd he would leave a comment on our application and if within a week no one calls us, we should get back to him and he will try to put us through directly to the processing centre. 

A week passed by and no one contacted us so once again my husband got intouch with DIAC...and the consultant altho initially wasnt happy to put us through, after my husband explained that the previous consultant had sd it would be done for us, he eventually connected my husband through. Then after waiting for sometime, someone answered the call. but it was so disappointing because the only thing she told my husband was that, the application seem fine. And there has been no note that says otherwise. She doesnt know why is there a delay and its possible that some third party is working on it. She told my husband that since I have emailed before, I shouldnt email anymore as it wont contribute to the cause, but we can call again...This was like 2 weeks back.... This morning I got a call from a lovely lady who told me she saw my email and was looking into it.. She asked a few questions regarding my application, nothing about me and my husband... more like did you submit afp, did you submit Malaysian police clearance... when did you arrive in Australia... did you live anywhere else before other than Malaysia before moving to Australia...just general questions... and then she asked me also has there been any changes in your relationship since you submitted your application? I sd no, infact, we just celebrated our 2nd anniversary together yesterday. We registered 2 years ago.. and she was pleased to hear that and sd now at least you know that your file is being looked into.. i will weork on it. im not ur case officer but incase there is any missing documents, a case officer will get in contact with you.... 

Later on after an hour my husband calls me and sd Immi contacted him to ask about his citizenship...Right after hanging up I thought I'll just check VEVO (i check VEVO every 30 mins but recently out of disappointment I havent been checking because it only makes me feel worse knowing nothing has changed) BUT this time after enbtering my details VEVO took longer to process and TADA!!!!! UK820 PROVISIONAL RESIDENT!!!!!! I WAS SHOCKED AND HAPPY AND TEARY!!! I wanted to scream and shout and jump in joy!!!!!!!!! 

So yes, as missngel sd, call email try to keep reminding them that your application has been processing for a long time and there has been no feedback... dont be rude, be patient and calm and hopefully itll work out for whoever is waiting on theirs! It feels so good to finally have this granted! Finally I can write this post and not feel mopy reading others posts! 

Sorry for the longggggg post.. and please excuse any spelling grammatical errors. I am too excited to type!


----------



## bma

billysidhu said:


> OMG! I think I am Going to faint! VISA APPROVED!!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the longggggg post.. and please excuse any spelling grammatical errors. I am too excited to type!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Oz4Pom

Approval for us too YAY!!

Date of application: 2nd May 2013
Nationality: British
Visa type: Partner Visa 820
Offshore/onshore: Onshore Perth (posted)
Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
Date CO assigned: 24th May 2013
Date visa granted: 11th June 2013


----------



## bma

Oz4Pom said:


> Approval for us too YAY!!
> 
> Date of application: 2nd May 2013
> Nationality: British
> Visa type: Partner Visa 820
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore Perth (posted)
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> Date CO assigned: 24th May 2013
> Date visa granted: 11th June 2013


That was fast, congratulations!!!


----------



## someuser

I just realised I posted about being granted in a few other threads but I think I forgot about this one  19 Months and 10 days it took to be notified (although it was granted a few days before)

My Signature explains it but for those using the app, here are the details:

From: Kenya, Applied: 01 Nov 2011, Applied From: Nairobi, Visa Sub: 309 Partner temporary Offshore, Application: Paper, Agent: Yes, Medicals: 27 Jul 2012, Police Checks: 01 Nov 2011, CO Assigned: 21 Nov 2011, Visa Granted: 07 Jun 2013, To: Australia, Arrival: 17 Jul 2013 

Very Happy Couple over here


----------



## princess_poopdoodle

Does anyone have any advice on what their waiting time was for an offshore 309 visa applying from Washington DC?

I'm not sure if our case will be considered "simple" or not. Together for one year, recently married, we have plenty of evidence, clean character checks, no previous marriages or children. He is American and I am Australian. Right now I'm here on a working visa but we want to move back to the land of milk and honey.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

edit: oops, I wrote the wrong visa number, I meant 309 not 820, also Washington DC not New York


----------



## someuser

princess_poopdoodle said:


> Does anyone have any advice on what their waiting time was for an 820 applying from New York?
> 
> I'm not sure if our case will be considered "simple" or not. Together for one year, recently married, we have plenty of evidence, clean character checks, no previous marriages or children. He is American and I am Australian. Right now I'm here on a working visa but we want to move back to the land of milk and honey.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


An 820 visa is for people applying in Australia. Maybe you mean 309? That's the same visa applied from Washington DC (the Aussie Embassy in the USA is in DC)


----------



## princess_poopdoodle

someuser said:


> An 820 visa is for people applying in Australia. Maybe you mean 309? That's the same visa applied from Washington DC (the Aussie Embassy in the USA is in DC)


Oh thanks, I'm just starting this process so thank you for the corrections.


----------



## someuser

princess_poopdoodle said:


> Oh thanks, I'm just starting this process so thank you for the corrections.


To answer your questions it varies wildly from the USA. Check out the search in the visa timelines section listed at the top of this page for recently granted 309 USA visas for a better idea.


----------



## Circe

Just got our email today that visa is about to be finalized. Yay finally! Earlier than we were expecting too!


----------



## bashishot

Nice! When did you submit?


----------



## Circe

Feb 8.. But our medical s went In pretty late due to some difficulties. My husband has a son from a previous marriage not immigrating who had to get a health check, and they had trouble submitting with the HAPID we were given, etc etc. but finally!!


----------



## cheesygarcia

Circe who is your CO again?


----------



## pttks

My time line is as follows for Visa type: Partner Visa (Offshore Temporary 309):

Dubai Office. 

Date of application: 31st Jan 2013

Police check submitted: along with the application

Date CO assigned: 6th Feb 2013

Medicals submitted(upon request thru e-mail): 15th Mar 2013

Telephone interview: 26th May 2013

Date visa granted: 3rd June 2013

Total elapsed time: 4 months, 3 days. 


Good luck and patience to all!
x


----------



## kmarees1986

pttks said:


> My time line is as follows for Visa type: Partner Visa (Offshore Temporary 309):
> 
> Dubai Office.
> 
> Date of application: 31st Jan 2013
> 
> Police check submitted: along with the application
> 
> Date CO assigned: 6th Feb 2013
> 
> Medicals submitted(upon request thru e-mail): 15th Mar 2013
> 
> Telephone interview: 26th May 2013
> 
> Date visa granted: 3rd June 2013
> 
> Total elapsed time: 4 months, 3 days.
> 
> Good luck and patience to all!
> x


Wow that was a quick turnaround! Congrats to you and your family.

Can you please enlighten us as to what the quoted timeframe was when you first submitted your application?


----------



## pttks

No specific timeframe was given to me when i first applied other than the usual 6-8 months waiting period. All info i could gather regarding the processing time was the info on immi.gov.au. Even when i got the telephone interview, i was advised that a decision will be reached within 1-2 months. And it took only 1 week. From my little experience, all i can advise is patience. Xx


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi All
A new member (KMD) posted this comment about the visa process on another thread and I found it amusing so thought I would share. This is good for all those who have said it would have just been easier to buy a small boat and row to OZ (and I know there is a few of you). the first paragraph was what amused me
It's such a long and painful process, the paperwork is ridiculous and repetitive, no one ever mentions that... People say they have issues with "boat people", I say take away their translators and migration experts and let them do it all on their own and I'm sure they'd just get back in and row away haha! 

For those who've been approved within "weeks" (liars) consider yourselves very very fortunate. I haven't really stressed about it all too much, and I see so many people who put so much detail in to their applications it makes me wonder whhhy ours would be accepted at all, but in conversation with our CO, if they ask for a medical after lodgment, that's a good sign! So here's hoping my seemingly lazy attempt ends up with great news!!


----------



## Romulus

Bit rich to refer to some as 'liars'. It's quite common for PMV300's from Philippines to be granted in 5-6 months. Occasionally a few are processed quicker than that. There's probably a genuine reason DIAC are taking a long time to process that person's/fiance's visa.


----------



## Aussieboy07

R
I just put it down to jealousy and ignored it, and she did say weeks not months. it was the boat people doing the paperwork that made me laugh


----------



## KMD

Romulus said:


> Bit rich to refer to some as 'liars'. It's quite common for PMV300's from Philippines to be granted in 5-6 months. Occasionally a few are processed quicker than that. There's probably a genuine reason DIAC are taking a long time to process that person's/fiance's visa.


Lol it was meant to be taken as light hearted Romulus, and yes as Aussieboy said, I was talking about weeks not months, I read recently about a couple that was approved in 11 days...

I also wasn't talking about PMV's because as I understand they are much easier to get, given that they still need to go through more paperwork after the PMV is granted.


----------



## abieisbackfinally

Hi everyone,


I am actually an old member known as Abie .. By some reasons I lost my password and I have to make a new I'd ... My question is I am eligible for my 801 since 3/06/2013 and until now I have not heard any thing yet but this was all fine until couple of days when my wife been diagnosed with chest bone cancer which is already at a high stage.. During this pressure period I left my job where I was just a casual she is going under treatment and I running out of all of my saving very quickly I need assistance from the government coz I am the only person here with her to take care.. What should I do ?


----------



## Australianbloke

*PR strait away*



GermanInBrissie said:


> Visa granted today!!! Just happened to check VEVO and it says I'm a permanent resident (801) Didn't get an email yet so still can't believe it but I checked multiple times  And only 7 weeks!
> 
> Thanks to all of you in this forum you have helped me so much with the preparation! If any of you want to ask me something feel free
> PS: I send them an email a few days ago asking if they needed more info as I thought my app was decision-ready (just to make them look at it- and they did!) So a tip for you waiting - if you have submitted everything just remind them it might really speed things up!


Hi there,
Could you please explian the reasons why you were granted Permanent Residency strait away? 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## kmarees1986

Really sorry to hear about your wives illness Abie. 

Have you already applied for the 801? If so contact your CO asap for guidance as to what they need. Call immigration to explain regardless.

You are describing compelling and compassionate circumstances which I am sure DIAC will be able to use to speed up the process for you.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Australianbloke said:


> Hi there,
> Could you please explian the reasons why you were granted Permanent Residency strait away?
> Thanks for your help.


PR can be granted straight away if a couple has been married or in a defacto relationship for three years or longer, or two years or longer and have a child together.


----------



## bma

abieisbackfinally said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am actually an old member known as Abie .. By some reasons I lost my password and I have to make a new I'd ... My question is I am eligible for my 801 since 3/06/2013 and until now I have not heard any thing yet but this was all fine until couple of days when my wife been diagnosed with chest bone cancer which is already at a high stage.. During this pressure period I left my job where I was just a casual she is going under treatment and I running out of all of my saving very quickly I need assistance from the government coz I am the only person here with her to take care.. What should I do ?


I'm very sorry to hear about your wife, I hope she beats this, I wish you all the best.

It's probably best to call your CO, but just in case if nothing happens, here is good thread on what to do for the 2nd part of the process.

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...ner-visa-wait-more-than-2-years-no-reply.html

Good luck and all the best.


----------



## JEdwards

JEdwards said:


> Date of Application: April 02, 2012
> Nationality: Filipino
> Visa Type: Subclass 300
> Onshore/Offshore: Offshore
> Medical submitted (yes/no): April 04 completed
> Police Checked: April 04 Singapore / NBI April 12, 2012
> Date CO assigned: Apr 2, 2012
> Date visa granted: waiting


Update of my timeline:

Nationality: Filipino
Visa Type: Subclass 300
Onshore/Offshore: Offshore, Singapore
Medical submitted (yes/no): April 04 completed
Police Checked: submitted(April/Singapore, May/Philippine)
Date CO assigned: Apr 2, 2012
waiting.........game begins!
-June 2012 applied TV, not granted reason *unfavourable health*
-we ask for a proper explanation in writing and what happen is I was toss around to 3 different staff with different unclear explanation. Extremely frustrating.
-additional information about my medical is needed. Embassy told me a month to complete the test, the clinic told me 3 months to complete the test. Which is which, really confusing.
- My then fiancée decided to ask help from MP through them we found where the mistakes is, the decision about my medical was send back to Australian High Commission Singapore, April. The Singapore failed to inform me only 3 months later when I applied tourist visa then they look at it
- June went for further test for a suspects TB called sputum
-August we got a reply from MP saying I only need to pass the medical visa will finalised soon
-September results is out negative unfortunately the x-ray shows some shadow. That's my luck. My specialist in Singapore is confused as what to do. With his advised I need to have 6 months medication.
-October I went back to Philippine and started medication
-December we decided to have a civil wedding in Singapore, advise the embassy and submit necessary documents. And was told that the type of visa will be from 300-309.
-March completed the medication and go for another sputum
-May results is out as usual negative
-June 9, I travel back to Singapore and submit all the document
-June 17 I receive an email saying I have met the health requirements with 815. I was jumping around finally. So so happy!
-June 18 ask me to list the address where I live since April 4, 2012
-June 19 ask me to submit fresh police clearance as the first one has expired......honestly I am angered by the email everyday one by one asking to get things done
-June 20 I went to apply for Singapore police check, 15 days processing, lucky out of the blue I applied my Philippine NBI before I left to Singapore
-June 21 receive an email asking to call my CO she told me to provide the police check and she is ready to finalised the visa by end of July. I ask if is that earliest, she said because she is on leave for the first 2 weeks of the month of July.
-15 months in all...

Happy but not because I have to wait for her to come back to work then I can see my husband! Truly my husband is really unhappy about it.

After a long time finally I am about to finish the waiting game. It's not fun at all. But thanks God for the strength you have given us everyday and for the full support of my hubby and his parents.


----------



## someuser

JEdwards said:


> Update of my timeline:
> 
> Nationality: Filipino
> Visa Type: Subclass 300
> Onshore/Offshore: Offshore, Singapore
> Medical submitted (yes/no): April 04 completed
> Police Checked: submitted(April/Singapore, May/Philippine)
> Date CO assigned: Apr 2, 2012
> waiting.........game begins!
> -June 2012 applied TV, not granted reason unfavourable health
> -we ask for a proper explanation in writing and what happen is I was toss around to 3 different staff with different unclear explanation. Extremely frustrating.
> -additional information about my medical is needed. Embassy told me a month to complete the test, the clinic told me 3 months to complete the test. Which is which, really confusing.
> - My then fiancée decided to ask help from MP through them we found where the mistakes is, the decision about my medical was send back to Australian High Commission Singapore, April. The Singapore failed to inform me only 3 months later when I applied tourist visa then they look at it
> - June went for further test for a suspects TB called sputum
> -August we got a reply from MP saying I only need to pass the medical visa will finalised soon
> -September results is out negative unfortunately the x-ray shows some shadow. That's my luck. My specialist in Singapore is confused as what to do. With his advised I need to have 6 months medication.
> -October I went back to Philippine and started medication
> -December we decided to have a civil wedding in Singapore, advise the embassy and submit necessary documents. And was told that the type of visa will be from 300-309.
> -March completed the medication and go for another sputum
> -May results is out as usual negative
> -June 9, I travel back to Singapore and submit all the document
> -June 17 I receive an email saying I have met the health requirements with 815. I was jumping around finally. So so happy!
> -June 18 ask me to list the address where I live since April 4, 2012
> -June 19 ask me to submit fresh police clearance as the first one has expired......honestly I am angered by the email everyday one by one asking to get things done
> -June 20 I went to apply for Singapore police check, 15 days processing, lucky out of the blue I applied my Philippine NBI before I left to Singapore
> -June 21 receive an email asking to call my CO she told me to provide the police check and she is ready to finalised the visa by end of July. I ask if is that earliest, she said because she is on leave for the first 2 weeks of the month of July.
> -15 months in all...
> 
> Happy but not because I have to wait for her to come back to work then I can see my husband! Truly my husband is really unhappy about it.
> 
> After a long time finally I am about to finish the waiting game. It's not fun at all. But thanks God for the strength you have given us everyday and for the full support of my hubby and his parents.


Wow. What a story. Nearly as long as our 19 month wait but we spent most of it just waiting. No major complications for us. I wonder how long we would have waited if my wife had medical issues like that.


----------



## JEdwards

someuser said:


> Wow. What a story. Nearly as long as our 19 month wait but we spent most of it just waiting. No major complications for us. I wonder how long we would have waited if my wife had medical issues like that.


Its truly frustrating especially when you deal with people who seems they dont know what should be done or maybe they just pretend. At first medical is in issue but they really didnt inform me at all. If I didnt apply TV visa I could have just assume that evrything is alright with my application. And may be longer than 15 months.


----------



## JEdwards

Visa ready on July 1........
Yippeeeeeeee.......happy much!

Goodluck to evryone!


----------



## Aussieboy07

JE
A well deserved visa, good luck with your future life


----------



## JEdwards

Aussieboy07 said:


> JE
> A well deserved visa, good luck with your future life


Thanks Aussieboy.....your turn is coming soon!


----------



## Aussieboy07

I hope it is positive like you


----------



## tresha0206

JEdwards said:


> Update of my timeline:
> 
> Nationality: Filipino
> Visa Type: Subclass 300
> Onshore/Offshore: Offshore, Singapore
> Medical submitted (yes/no): April 04 completed
> Police Checked: submitted(April/Singapore, May/Philippine)
> Date CO assigned: Apr 2, 2012
> waiting.........game begins!
> -June 2012 applied TV, not granted reason *unfavourable health*
> -we ask for a proper explanation in writing and what happen is I was toss around to 3 different staff with different unclear explanation. Extremely frustrating.
> -additional information about my medical is needed. Embassy told me a month to complete the test, the clinic told me 3 months to complete the test. Which is which, really confusing.
> - My then fiancée decided to ask help from MP through them we found where the mistakes is, the decision about my medical was send back to Australian High Commission Singapore, April. The Singapore failed to inform me only 3 months later when I applied tourist visa then they look at it
> - June went for further test for a suspects TB called sputum
> -August we got a reply from MP saying I only need to pass the medical visa will finalised soon
> -September results is out negative unfortunately the x-ray shows some shadow. That's my luck. My specialist in Singapore is confused as what to do. With his advised I need to have 6 months medication.
> -October I went back to Philippine and started medication
> -December we decided to have a civil wedding in Singapore, advise the embassy and submit necessary documents. And was told that the type of visa will be from 300-309.
> -March completed the medication and go for another sputum
> -May results is out as usual negative
> -June 9, I travel back to Singapore and submit all the document
> -June 17 I receive an email saying I have met the health requirements with 815. I was jumping around finally. So so happy!
> -June 18 ask me to list the address where I live since April 4, 2012
> -June 19 ask me to submit fresh police clearance as the first one has expired......honestly I am angered by the email everyday one by one asking to get things done
> -June 20 I went to apply for Singapore police check, 15 days processing, lucky out of the blue I applied my Philippine NBI before I left to Singapore
> -June 21 receive an email asking to call my CO she told me to provide the police check and she is ready to finalised the visa by end of July. I ask if is that earliest, she said because she is on leave for the first 2 weeks of the month of July.
> -15 months in all...
> 
> Happy but not because I have to wait for her to come back to work then I can see my husband! Truly my husband is really unhappy about it.
> 
> After a long time finally I am about to finish the waiting game. It's not fun at all. But thanks God for the strength you have given us everyday and for the full support of my hubby and his parents.


Hi Jedwards,
Wow, Thank you. thats 1 of amazing timeline I read from this forum.. I can feel what how difficult being apart to fiance spouse...Me and my partner been together for 2 years buts it's sad when can't stay together most of the time coz of distance. It's annoying when you are having date online/skype in special occasion. We actually planned to apply PMV visa after my TV in Aussie. But when he proposed on my second month of TV we got married on 3rd month, so I apply 309. I need to left and wait again for Marriage Cert etc. I thought the start waiting time is from the date I lodge the application  But they said when I received the confirmation of my visa application that's the start of game  We have a long Christmas vacation in Philippines so it's another nearly 2 week waiting... For the medical .. almost 4 months..
Well visa is different in each case, lucky for some but not all. Reading the this post of JEdwards enlighten my day  Thank you


----------



## JEdwards

tresha0206 said:


> Hi Jedwards,
> Wow, Thank you. thats 1 of amazing timeline I read from this forum.. I can feel what how difficult being apart to fiance spouse...Me and my partner been together for 2 years buts it's sad when can't stay together most of the time coz of distance. It's annoying when you are having date online/skype in special occasion. We actually planned to apply PMV visa after my TV in Aussie. But when he proposed on my second month of TV we got married on 3rd month, so I apply 309. I need to left and wait again for Marriage Cert etc. I thought the start waiting time is from the date I lodge the application  But they said when I received the confirmation of my visa application that's the start of game  We have a long Christmas vacation in Philippines so it's another nearly 2 week waiting... For the medical .. almost 4 months..
> Well visa is different in each case, lucky for some but not all. Reading the this post of JEdwards enlighten my day  Thank you


Hi tresha you are right evryday is a struggle being apart from eah other. Btw when did you get married and where?
How long before you can get your marriage cert from NSO?


----------



## iduno

Hi JEwards,
Happy much.... thats what my wife said when she got the phone call telling her the visa has been approved.
I'm so happy for both of you and I hope you have a wonderful life together.


----------



## tresha0206

JEdwards said:


> Hi tresha you are right evryday is a struggle being apart from eah other. Btw when did you get married and where?
> How long before you can get your marriage cert from NSO?


HI JEdwards,

I got married in Australia Oct 2012. It took 3-4 months before my Marriage Cert appear in NSO system. Although I have marriage Certificate from Aussi , I applied 309 visa in Philippines so they required me to have NSO MC.  As I said it's different in each case.


----------



## JEdwards

JEdwards said:


> Update of my timeline:
> 
> Nationality: Filipino
> Visa Type: Subclass 300
> Onshore/Offshore: Offshore, Singapore
> Medical submitted (yes/no): April 04 completed
> Police Checked: submitted(April/Singapore, May/Philippine)
> Date CO assigned: Apr 2, 2012
> waiting.........game begins!
> -June 2012 applied TV, not granted reason *unfavourable health*
> -we ask for a proper explanation in writing and what happen is I was toss around to 3 different staff with different unclear explanation. Extremely frustrating.
> -additional information about my medical is needed. Embassy told me a month to complete the test, the clinic told me 3 months to complete the test. Which is which, really confusing.
> - My then fiancée decided to ask help from MP through them we found where the mistakes is, the decision about my medical was send back to Australian High Commission Singapore, April. The Singapore failed to inform me only 3 months later when I applied tourist visa then they look at it
> - June went for further test for a suspects TB called sputum
> -August we got a reply from MP saying I only need to pass the medical visa will finalised soon
> -September results is out negative unfortunately the x-ray shows some shadow. That's my luck. My specialist in Singapore is confused as what to do. With his advised I need to have 6 months medication.
> -October I went back to Philippine and started medication
> -December we decided to have a civil wedding in Singapore, advise the embassy and submit necessary documents. And was told that the type of visa will be from 300-309.
> -March completed the medication and go for another sputum
> -May results is out as usual negative
> -June 9, I travel back to Singapore and submit all the document
> -June 17 I receive an email saying I have met the health requirements with 815. I was jumping around finally. So so happy!
> -June 18 ask me to list the address where I live since April 4, 2012
> -June 19 ask me to submit fresh police clearance as the first one has expired......honestly I am angered by the email everyday one by one asking to get things done
> -June 20 I went to apply for Singapore police check, 15 days processing, lucky out of the blue I applied my Philippine NBI before I left to Singapore
> -June 21 receive an email asking to call my CO she told me to provide the police check and she is ready to finalised the visa by end of July. I ask if is that earliest, she said because she is on leave for the first 2 weeks of the month of July.
> -15 months in all...
> 
> Visa approved......finally!
> Early than expected.....Thanks God.
> 
> Good luck to all and God Bless....


----------



## JEdwards

iduno said:


> Hi JEwards,
> Happy much.... thats what my wife said when she got the phone call telling her the visa has been approved.
> I'm so happy for both of you and I hope you have a wonderful life together.


Congrats iduno.... I got my grant letter finally!


----------



## Rigs

*Date of application: 21st May 2013

Nationality: Thai

Visa type: 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted yes

Date CO assigned:

Date visa granted:* 
__________________[/QUOTE]


----------



## KMD

820 visa grant this morning!!


----------



## dannah

Date of application: March 10th 2013

Nationality: Canadian

Visa type: 309/100

Offshore/onshore: off shore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: March 11th 2013

Date visa granted: visa subclass 100 granted July 5th 2013


----------



## koalabear

Date of application 31 July 2012

Subclass 820/801 onshore Sydney

All documents were fully lodged

Its going to reach 1 year anniversay of my application but til now I have heard nothing from the department... Sighh


----------



## JEdwards

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Sanoptic
> The Federal election is looming in September, all of Australia knows there is going to be a change of government. I suggest you write to the opposition party to gain support for your application. Good luck


I agree it does help me a lot and we got a very promising job from them.....

Goodluck to all


----------



## JEdwards

tresha0206 said:


> HI JEdwards,
> 
> I got married in Australia Oct 2012. It took 3-4 months before my Marriage Cert appear in NSO system. Although I have marriage Certificate from Aussi , I applied 309 visa in Philippines so they required me to have NSO MC.  As I said it's different in each case.


Thats always be the case when married overseas though some not aware about the report of marriage.....almost the same with me. I was advised takes 6 months before it will be in NSO that kind of scared me. But what I did I called DFA after 2nd month and was so happy to get control # ref # etc....then went to NSO to get a copy.


----------



## abie

Thank I so much everyone finally I am pr now 

801 just granted today


----------



## JEdwards

abie said:


> Thank I so much everyone finally I am pr now
> 
> 801 just granted today


Congrats abie! Would be nice to see your timeline and share with us.

Thank you!


----------



## Rigs

Yes Ii also would like to see your timeline


----------



## pinktulip22

Date of application: 5th June 2013

Nationality: Malaysian

Visa type: Partner Offshore (Subclass 309)

Offshore/onshore: Off shore - Malaysia

Medicals submitted (yes/no): 10th June 2013 - Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): 20th June 2013 - Yes

Date CO assigned: 7th June 2013

Date visa granted: Still waiting
_________________

I was expecting that the processing will take approx 5 months from the date of my application, so I bought my flight ticket and flew in to Australia 3 weeks after I submitted as I'm still on my Work and Holiday Visa. 

Emailed the CO 3 times and advised her that I was going to fly in, asked her about the interview and she did not reply my email.

Finally she replied last week (4th July 2013) and said "Sorry for the delay in responding. There is no interview for your case. The case is close to finalisation and I will inform you before making a decision as you need to be outside of Australia at time of decision. I will keep you informed."

I'm a little bit concern on what she said about no interview...

So I'm hanging upside down at the moment as I did not expect that being so soon...


----------



## kmarees1986

pinktulip22 said:


> Date of application: 5th June 2013
> 
> Nationality: Malaysian
> 
> Visa type: Partner Offshore (Subclass 309)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Off shore
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): 10th June 2013 - Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): 20th June 2013 - Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: 7th June 2013
> 
> Date visa granted: Still waiting
> _________________
> 
> I was expecting that the processing will take approx 5 months from the date of my application, so I bought my flight ticket and flew in to Australia 3 weeks after I submitted as I'm still on my Work and Holiday Visa.
> 
> Emailed the CO 3 times and advised her that I was going to fly in, asked her about the interview and she did not reply my email.
> 
> Finally she replied last week (4th July 2013) and said "Sorry for the delay in responding. There is no interview for your case. The case is close to finalisation and I will inform you before making a decision as you need to be outside of Australia at time of decision. I will keep you informed."
> 
> I'm a little bit concern on what she said about no interview...
> 
> So I'm hanging upside down at the moment as I did not expect that being so soon...


I would imagine its because you were able to satisfy the relationship requirement beyond all doubt with the evidence you provided. I've been with my husband for nearly 4 years, married for 2 and baby on the way - I don't believe we will be having an interview either.

Thats great that its close to finalisation!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Mostly people don't get an interview unless the CO has questions or needs clarification. It's a good thing you didn't.


----------



## pinktulip22

I was just in the middle of don't know should I fly back now or soonish and get some stuff done while waiting for the decision or should I just hang around with my partner in Australia till the CO tell me that it has been finalise and I have to leave Australia for it.


----------



## pinktulip22

kmarees1986 said:


> I would imagine its because you were able to satisfy the relationship requirement beyond all doubt with the evidence you provided. I've been with my husband for nearly 4 years, married for 2 and baby on the way - I don't believe we will be having an interview either.
> 
> Thats great that its close to finalisation!


Great to hear that. I was so worried that they not giving me a chance to clarify.

Me and my partner are newly wed, we had our wedding on the 5th May 2013 in the Gold Coast where my family came all the way from Malaysia to attend and also attended my all my partner's extended families.

I was also worried that they might think I got Work and Holiday Visa so that I can live with my partner till we decide to get married and apply for Partner visa before my Work Holiday Visa ends.


----------



## mimimeow

Date of application:

Nationality: HONG KONG

Visa type: 820 DE FACTO VISA / 18/03/2013

Offshore/onshore: onshore (Melbourne centre in person)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): YES - 30/03/2013

Police check submitted (yes/no): YES - 3/6/2013

Date CO assigned: no

Date visa granted: no


----------



## CollegeGirl

pinktulip22 said:


> Great to hear that. I was so worried that they not giving me a chance to clarify.
> 
> Me and my partner are newly wed, we had our wedding on the 5th May 2013 in the Gold Coast where my family came all the way from Malaysia to attend and also attended my all my partner's extended families.
> 
> I was also worried that they might think I got Work and Holiday Visa so that I can live with my partner till we decide to get married and apply for Partner visa before my Work Holiday Visa ends.


That's actually not a problem at all. It's only when you're going from a tourist visa to a partner visa that DIAC is more skeptical.


----------



## tigerstu

My wife's AFP police check certificate has been stuck in customs in Guangzhou China for the past 10 days. This is the second one we sent, the first be just disappeared so I paid for another one, got it sent express and just sat in customs for ages. Finally, after contacting China Post and Australia Post, it finally got through and was delivered today.

So that should be it... They have the passport and everything they asked for. I'm hoping the decision will be made very soon. I'm back in Australia now and getting things ready for our new life.

Very excited! Hope I'm not jumping the gun.


----------



## CollegeGirl

It's a little early to be thinking the decision will be made soon, tigerstu. It's very, very likely to be at minimum another couple of months, and since your wife is from China (a high-risk country per DIAC) it could be much longer. I have noticed that folks from China tend to not wait as long as folks from other high-risk countries, though, so... who knows.  I'm just as antsy and applied a couple weeks later... so it's the pot calling the kettle black, as they say. Haha. I'm hoping it'll be September/October when we get our grant.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Also, the last person listed on the forum's "Timelines" feature to apply before you for a 309 from China applied November 2012 and was approved May 2013. So... about six months. I'd say plan to wait at LEAST that long (and then if it happens earlier you can just be super surprised and happy!).


----------



## tigerstu

Yeah, that was my initial thoughts CollegeGirl... but why have they asked for her passport? They called her and asked her to send her passport in.

I'm still hopeful!


----------



## tresha0206

CollegeGirl said:


> That's actually not a problem at all. It's only when you're going from a tourist visa to a partner visa that DIAC is more skeptical.


Hi College Girl,

That's my worry at first because I got married in Aussie when I was in 3rd month of TV. (It's not a planned wedding. )Thanks God that I got my 309 visa approval. (I didn't submit additional documents, No interview,no contact w/ CO) It depends on each case but I think it's better to apply of course Fiance visa then Spouse Visa..


----------



## kmarees1986

tigerstu said:


> Yeah, that was my initial thoughts CollegeGirl... but why have they asked for her passport? They called her and asked her to send her passport in.
> 
> I'm still hopeful!


Passport is a required document for the tourist visa...if you didn;t send it with the application they can't approve it without the passport!


----------



## ramansingh

billysidhu said:


> OMG! I think I am Going to faint! VISA APPROVED!!!!!
> 
> Date of application: 13th February 2012
> 
> Nationality: Malaysia
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa 820
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Onshore Melbourne (personally handed it in)
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: No
> 
> Date visa granted: 11th June 2013
> 
> Omg, I still cant believe it!!! i keep checking VEVO over and over again to see it and believe it!
> 
> This Friday, my application would have been 16 months since I submitted it! Been very very sad and stressed out and felling demotivated but finally its granted! And I couldnt wait to share my happiness here! Firstly, thanks to all of you for all the support!!!!
> 
> Well, as my application passed 15 months, I called DIAC and they provided me with an email for me to enquire on my application status. So I sent off the email and waited and waited for a response.... NO RESPONSE.... then my husband called up immi again and told the consultant/agent that we have passed 15 months even the gentleman on the phone was surprised. so he sd he would leave a comment on our application and if within a week no one calls us, we should get back to him and he will try to put us through directly to the processing centre.
> 
> A week passed by and no one contacted us so once again my husband got intouch with DIAC...and the consultant altho initially wasnt happy to put us through, after my husband explained that the previous consultant had sd it would be done for us, he eventually connected my husband through. Then after waiting for sometime, someone answered the call. but it was so disappointing because the only thing she told my husband was that, the application seem fine. And there has been no note that says otherwise. She doesnt know why is there a delay and its possible that some third party is working on it. She told my husband that since I have emailed before, I shouldnt email anymore as it wont contribute to the cause, but we can call again...This was like 2 weeks back.... This morning I got a call from a lovely lady who told me she saw my email and was looking into it.. She asked a few questions regarding my application, nothing about me and my husband... more like did you submit afp, did you submit Malaysian police clearance... when did you arrive in Australia... did you live anywhere else before other than Malaysia before moving to Australia...just general questions... and then she asked me also has there been any changes in your relationship since you submitted your application? I sd no, infact, we just celebrated our 2nd anniversary together yesterday. We registered 2 years ago.. and she was pleased to hear that and sd now at least you know that your file is being looked into.. i will weork on it. im not ur case officer but incase there is any missing documents, a case officer will get in contact with you....
> 
> Later on after an hour my husband calls me and sd Immi contacted him to ask about his citizenship...Right after hanging up I thought I'll just check VEVO (i check VEVO every 30 mins but recently out of disappointment I havent been checking because it only makes me feel worse knowing nothing has changed) BUT this time after enbtering my details VEVO took longer to process and TADA!!!!! UK820 PROVISIONAL RESIDENT!!!!!! I WAS SHOCKED AND HAPPY AND TEARY!!! I wanted to scream and shout and jump in joy!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So yes, as missngel sd, call email try to keep reminding them that your application has been processing for a long time and there has been no feedback... dont be rude, be patient and calm and hopefully itll work out for whoever is waiting on theirs! It feels so good to finally have this granted! Finally I can write this post and not feel mopy reading others posts!
> 
> Sorry for the longggggg post.. and please excuse any spelling grammatical errors. I am too excited to type!


congrtsss 

I have applied for my partner visa 820/801 in 9 feb 2012 m from india .my partner is from newzealand but she is permanent here I applied in melbourne office I provided every single thing include police checks , medicals ,police checks from overseas, all other form .in march 2013 they ask for original police checks then I had to provide them but since april I haven't heard from them its 17 july its been 17 months since I applied for my partner visa :/ I called them so many time they gave me the email address to email them I emailed them but I haven't got any responce . does anyone has suggestion plzzzz????


----------



## ramansingh

I have applied for my partner visa 820/801 in 9 feb 2012 m from india .my partner is from newzealand but she is permanent here I applied in melbourne office I provided every single thing include police checks , medicals ,police checks from overseas, all other form .in march 2013 they ask for original police checks then I had to provide them but since april I haven't heard from them its 17 july its been 17 months since I applied for my partner visa :/ I called them so many time they gave me the email address to email them I emailed them but I haven't got any responce . does anyone has suggestion plzzzz????


----------



## CollegeGirl

There are people here who have been told by DIAC that the average wait for the onshore 820/801 is now 18 months. Hopefully that means you should be nearing your grant soon? You can always call them and ask, but you probably won't get anything more than "it's processing." Frustrating, I know.


----------



## ramansingh

yeah hopefully I get my visa grant soon , planning to go overseas with my wife in early nov its so frustrating wen u call dem they r like oh really its been 17 months n Then it will finalise soon . n they dun even give much info :/


----------



## Becky26

Hi guys!! 

My husband and I have been trying to get our partner visa 309 & 100 ready. It took us a month and a half to get everything together. I have been reading all the posts on this thread and would like to thank everyone for their tips and advice as to how we should present our file. 

After having our file rejected once (losing $3000) because of lack of evidence to prove that our relationship was genuine, we tried to be as clear as possible in presenting our evidence. Our application was 7cm thick :-/ 

We put everything that we thought had a relationship to our case. We put evidence like flow charts, letters from our land lords, our Facebook account print screens, etc. So finally we submitted our visa application today. Paid $2680 for the application again :-/ 
Freaking out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I'm from India an my husband is an Australian citizen. We were told that it will take 7 months to process the application. I'm very scared after having read a few posts, some people on here have been waiting for their applications to get approved and have been separated from their loved ones for months and some even years. 

This is my profile:- 

Application submitted- July 19th, 2013 Application submission centre- VFS Global Pvt Ltd, New Delhi. 
Visa Type- Partner/Spouse Visa (subclass 309 and 100) Offshore
Nationality- Indian 
Husband/Sponsor- Australian Citizen 
National police checks from India and Australia- Submitted July 19th, 2013 
Medicals submitted- July 26th, 2013 
Case officer assigned- July 24nd, 2013
Visa Granted- TBA 

I would just like to thank everyone for sharing their experiences and knowledge regarding how to prepare the application. All this advice has helped us in an indescribable way. 

I really hope to hear something back from the High Commission soon. Hope our application gets approved this time. Good luck to everyone waiting.

Let the painful wait begin!! 

Kind Regards, 
Becky


----------



## koalabear

Hi everyone,

My application has been sitting there for 12 months and I have received no response from the Department until now I just got 1 email from them asking whether I have provided Australian National Police Check and Overseas Penal Report, if no then I have to organise those documents sent to their office.

I emailed them back and said YES the Australian police check and overseas penal report were lodged at them same time with my application. I'm not sure if those documents going to expire in 12 months or they just ask me to provide new ones.

Anybody experience this problem please help. Thank you.


----------



## mary79

koalabear said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My application has been sitting there for 12 months and I have received no response from the Department until now I just got 1 email from them asking whether I have provided Australian National Police Check and Overseas Penal Report, if no then I have to organise those documents sent to their office.
> 
> I emailed them back and said YES the Australian police check and overseas penal report were lodged at them same time with my application. I'm not sure if those documents going to expire in 12 months or they just ask me to provide new ones.
> 
> Anybody experience this problem please help. Thank you.


Visa 801 granted on Monday thanks to this site for all the useful info my husband and I r very pleased ....yehhhhhh


----------



## mel2012

mary79 said:


> Visa 801 granted on Monday thanks to this site for all the useful info my husband and I r very pleased ....yehhhhhh


 Congrats Mary,
I wish I get the same news soon ...


----------



## mary79

mel2012 said:


> Congrats Mary,
> I wish I get the same news soon ...


Thank u I wish u all u guys all the very best


----------



## koalabear

mary79 said:


> Thank u I wish u all u guys all the very best


Hi everyone,

My application has been sitting there for 12 months and I have received no response from the Department until now I just got 1 email from them asking whether I have provided Australian National Police Check and Overseas Penal Report, if no then I have to organise those documents sent to their office.

I emailed them back and said YES the Australian police check and overseas penal report were lodged at them same time with my application. I'm not sure if those documents going to expire in 12 months or they just ask me to provide new ones.

Anybody experience this problem please help. Thank you.


----------



## Marla

Visa granted!!!!!


----------



## oprah_oprah

Hi everyone

I am new here, I have been a long time reader, preparing the application to be sent off for a 309/100 partner visa, we live in UK and have been married 3 years, my partner is the Aussie.

Wondering if there have been any grants lately as its been quiet here for a while. 

Thanks so much everyone for all the info and clarification that this thread brings, its been such a help so far and put allot of questions to ease.


----------



## Rigs

No recent grants, thing seem to have slowed. I wonder why ?


----------



## bjch

I wonder if it has anything to do with the election.


----------



## mandm

Mohamed's subclass 820 Partner (Temporary) was granted today! 

Lodged 26 July 2013 in Perth. Mohamed is Moroccan on a PMV. 

We lodged a few days before the 12 month expiry of his police checks so I thought they'd make us do them again - but hoorah, we did not have to. I feel bad because I was complaining to anyone who would listen that I had not received a confirmation letter yet from Immigration. I guess they were too busy actually processing and granting us the visa - my bad!

(as a side note, is there a way to have a timeline for two separate applications? I did not want to update our partner visa and override details for our PMV in case that info was useful for other (Moroccan) applicants)


----------



## CollegeGirl

I don't think at this time there is, Mandm. Though you could add it manually to your signature if you wanted to.


----------



## ramansingh

after 18 months my Co has been allocated and he asked for evidences of our ongoing relationship and form 1221 Do anyone know how to fill this form as its really confusing and what documents should I show them to show ongoing relationship ?? one more thing he ask for original Police clearance from overseas and he gave 28 days to do everything ?? but in april 2013 I already sent them original police from overseas and from here I mean from australia . Then why he ask for original police clearance again. How would I obtained that in 28 days it takes 2 to 5 weeks for india and I have to spend more money as its not even my fault I provided them originals ? :/


----------



## CollegeGirl

If you've already provided them with the police checks for all countries in which you lived in for more than 12 months, then you need to respond and (politely) mention that and ask him if he has them. It's quite possible he just copied-and-pasted standard language for this and wasn't paying attention. If you provided new police checks just a few months ago, as long as they received them, there's no reason you'd need to do them again this soon. 

If you have specific questions about Form 1221 I might be able to help you figure out what the questions mean, but I'm not overly familiar with that form. 

As far as evidence your relationship is ongoing - what type of visa are you applying for (PMV, spouse, defacto)? Are you living apart or together currently?

That makes a difference in what kind of evidence they'll probably be looking for.


----------



## ramansingh

CollegeGirl said:


> If you've already provided them with the police checks for all countries in which you lived in for more than 12 months, then you need to respond and (politely) mention that and ask him if he has them. It's quite possible he just copied-and-pasted standard language for this and wasn't paying attention. If you provided new police checks just a few months ago, as long as they received them, there's no reason you'd need to do them again this soon.
> 
> If you have specific questions about Form 1221 I might be able to help you figure out what the questions mean, but I'm not overly familiar with that form.
> 
> As far as evidence your relationship is ongoing - what type of visa are you applying for (PMV, spouse, defacto)? Are you living apart or together currently?
> 
> That makes a difference in what kind of evidence they'll probably be looking for.


yeah I will call them . with form 1221 in part B it says travel details ? question number 14 , 17 what is the purpose of your journey ? as I have been living here since 4.5 years what should I write? ques 19 date of departure ?:/ 20 details any stopovers on your way to australia?Give details of any proposed onwards locations after your depature??? ques 23 give details of dependents traveling to australia with you??? question like that and I applied for 820/801 partner visa m on BVA and me and my partner living together.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Question 13 is asking about your passport. Fill in information about your passport in Question 13. Question 14 is asking if in your home country there are national identity documents - for example, a national identity number you're assigned at birth. For example, in the US we have social security numbers. If there's something like that in your home country, you'd fill your information in there. In 17 they're asking why you want to stay in Australia. You'd write something brief about wanting to stay there permanently with your partner.

19, 20, 21 and 22 are for people not onshore yet/applying for temporary visas. Leave blank or write N/A (for "not applicable") for these. 

For 23 - did you bring any dependents with you? If no, leave it blank or write N/A.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Since you guys are living together and applying for defacto, you'll need to provide any additional evidence you have of living together - both of you receiving mail at the same address, for example - and of combining your finances (bank statements, receipts for gifts you bought each other, etc.) Whatever kind of evidence you supplied in these categories when you originally applied, they're simply looking for more of it to show your relationship has continued while your visa is processing.

Also things like copies of cards you gave each other, invitations friends have sent to the both of you, pictures of you out and about with friends/family, etc.


----------



## ramansingh

thanks collegegirl I just got this email today hopefully will get all the relevent documents as soon as possible as am traveling overseas with my partnet one more thing can I show my travel ticket I have got my name and my partner's name on them .. n once again thnks


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yes - you can definitely give them copies of any tickets from travel you did together with your names on them.


----------



## bjch

Looking at the timelines, there hasn't been a significant approval out of D.C. since 30 May - by significant I mean someone who has been waiting the standard 5-12 months. While there have been a couple approvals, it seems like they have been the exceptions to the rule.. the visas that get approved super-quickly.

That's worrying.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Well, summer is vacation season... maybe that's why? But yeah, I agree... it's been really quiet!


----------



## johnfm

*820/801 Partner Visa - Melbourne*

I've been stalking these and other forums for months, so now that I've submitted my application, I figured I should join in the fray.

*Date of application:* 26 August 2013

*Nationality:* United States

*Visa type:* 820/801 De Facto Partner

*Offshore/onshore:* Onshore

*Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes

*Police check submitted (yes/no):* Yes

*Date CO assigned:* Tick tock...

*Date visa granted: * Tick tock...

*Notes:* I arrived in Australia on 17 June 2011 on an ETA, with a Work and Holiday (462) application pending. Some issues with a minor criminal conviction from 10 years ago delayed approval of that visa until October 2011.

I later applied and was accepted to a postgrad program at Melbourne Uni. I submitted my student visa (573) application in January 2012, but due to problems with the health requirement, was not approved until May 2012 (fortunately, my WHV gave me four months of study rights. Came through just in time!) That visa expires March 2015.

Knowing the processing times for PR have become excruciating, my partner and I decided to go for the 820/801 sooner rather than later. The biggest problem with this, beyond the health and character requirements, is the fact that my partner had previously sponsored someone, and only four years have elapsed. His previous partner abandoned the relationship and left the country less than a week after receiving his visa grant! We've applied for a waiver of the five-year waiting period on sponsorship based on compelling circumstances (e.g. our relationship is now longstanding, my partner's family depends on him for support, my close ties to Australia via community work).

We used a Melbourne-based migration agent, and submitted a decision-ready application, though that distinction seems useless now. Our _hope_ is that in addressing the big hurdles (health and character) in previous applications, they won't be issues. It will be interesting to see, as has been theorised in other posts, if that actually helps speed up the process. Regardless, I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## Marianina

I'm currently a PMV holder and here's my timeline for my 820/801 application, lodged in Sydney.

Date of application: 26 August 2013 (posted 1030am via Auspost Express Delivery to Partner Temporary Processing Centre PO Box ; per Auspost tracking, application was received 730am, 27 August 2013)

Nationality: Philippines

Visa type: 820/801 Spouse

Offshore/onshore: Onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): As PMV applicant, did not have to re-submit

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes AFP (since my aggregate stay here has reached 12 months) and country (as PMV applicant, submitted original personal copy of my last one which has not yet expired) 

Date CO assigned: 28 August 2013. A 'Decision Support Officer' sent me an acknowledgment email stating that I submitted a valid application. Attached were an 820 Roadmap, a Bridging Visa A Grant (which kicks in as soon as my PMV expires next month), a receipt for visa fee payment and a visa application summary.

Date visa granted: The waiting starts...

Good luck to us all.


----------



## CollegeGirl

PMV to 820 is so fast you'll have it no time, Marianina.


----------



## Marianina

CollegeGirl said:


> PMV to 820 is so fast you'll have it no time, Marianina.


Thank you, CG.

I pray your PMV gets granted very soon...


----------



## Subodh

I have applied for the partner visa (offshore) from Delhi on January 2013 with medicals done on March upon their request and all I have got last months they sent email saying that the visa is waiting for final decisions.

Is there anyone with similar dates and or circumstances ?

Please advise.


----------



## Rigs

Subodh, sit back, relax and wait for a least another six months. If you read a few more time lines from India it take at least 13 months from the date you lodged to approval you Visa from India.


----------



## Marianina

I received a parcel notice today, went to the post office to pick it up... it was a grant notice for my 820!!!

Updating my last message here:

I was a PMV holder and here's my timeline for my 820/801 application, lodged in Sydney.

Date of application: 26 August 2013 (posted 1030am via Auspost Express Delivery to Partner Temporary Processing Centre PO Box ; per Auspost tracking, application was received 730am, 27 August 2013)

Nationality: Philippines

Visa type: 820/801 Spouse

Offshore/onshore: Onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): As PMV applicant, did not have to re-submit

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes AFP (since my aggregate stay here has reached 12 months) and country (as PMV applicant, submitted original personal copy of my last one which has not yet expired) 

Date CO assigned: 28 August 2013. A 'Decision Support Officer' sent me an acknowledgment email stating that I submitted a valid application. 

Date visa granted: 29 August 2013

Thank you very much for all your generous help and support. I'll still be around to lend a hand to anyone needing it.  Being a member of this forum has become so much a part of my daily routine!

Good luck to those still waiting.


----------



## koalabear

Hi guys,

My case office just emailed me few days ago informing me that my application is ready to get finalised. Until now I have heard nothing more from her even though I try to check VeVo twice a day to see if theres any good new Appeared. 

Anyway may I ask does anybody here experience this problem and do you know once the visa be approved the VeVO details will be updated first followed by the documents returned, right? Thanks.


----------



## maraya777

*Got spouse visa within 41/2 months from Bangladesh*

Nationality- Bangladeshi
Visa type- 309/100, Spouse visa
Offshore application
Self submission-All the documents are prepared by ourselves
Date of submission- 15th April, 2013
Acknowledgement of receive- On 17th april, got a mail from a visa officer stating about receiving my application and a notice to get medical done

Date of medical- 19th april,2013
Then got a mail on the 2nd of July where i am asked to submit my police certificate again though i submitted one with the application, australian police certificate( as my previous stay in australia was more than 12 months) and more picures of our wedding pictures.

Submitted all these documents on the 27th July
Attended the interview on the 19th august

Finally got my visa on the 1st September,2013!!!
So it took 4 and half months to grant my visa. Now i am waiting to fly to australia in a relaxed mood! 
I will be in touch with this forum always as it helped me a lot during my painful waiting periods. I wl be glad to help newcomers as well!!

Cheers!!


----------



## tigerstu

Visa granted. Just a week over 5 months.


----------



## mrsgg

Date of application: 6th May 2013

Nationality: Hong Kong

Visa type: Spose visa

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, 15th May 2013

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, 15th May 2013

Additional information submitted: 30th May 2013

Date CO assigned: 10th May 2013

Date visa granted: not yet 
________________


----------



## Felinegrace

*Applied on 16th May*

Hi Maraya,
Congratulations! I can imagine how great it feels to finally have your visa approved. Just found your thread and it actually made me hopeful!  I am also an applicant from Bangladesh, applied on 16 of May 2013 and received a confirmation letter and from a visa officer on the same day. The next day got the letter for medical exam from the same officer and did my medical the right after. We do have a migration agent from Australia and she actually sent our papers directly to the Australian high commission, Dhaka. So.... our agent sends us one update every month telling us that we still don't have a case officer appointed. She says that she sends an email to the embassy every month and they always reply that they'll let us know when we have a case officer appointed. Just curious to know what happened in your case. Did they actually reveal the case officer's name and details to you? Did you send any emails to the high commission before they sent you emails for more documents and called you for an interview?

We got married in Australia while I was on a tourist visa and we provided almost 65 photos of our wedding ceremony along with the Australian marriage certificate. We provided 1.5 years worth of skype call history, 2 years worth of email history, Bangladeshi police clearance certificate and you know other necessary evidences. Just wondering whether you had provided similar kind of relationship evidences.

Hope you have a great journey to Australia to your loved one and live happily ever after. I too wish to have a response from them and get my visa approved soon  fingers crossed


----------



## amor e fé

Date of application: 13 March 2013

Nationality: Brazilian

Visa type: 820/801

Offshore/onshore: Onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, 13 March 2013

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, 13 March 2013

Additional information submitted: Nothing requested as yet...

Date CO assigned: CO?! Do they even exist?

Date visa granted: not yet .....will we ever anything?

Have not heard a thing from DIAC, no requests or approvals, nothing when we moved interstate and advised of an address change - it is so disheartning to see so many visas approved and still have not even heard a word from immi. At least we are together....


----------



## CollegeGirl

I hate to tell you this, amor e fé, but current onshore processing times have been quoted as high as 18 months right now... I'd settle in and relax. You've probably got quite a long wait ahead of you.


----------



## amor e fé

Yeah I know - the wait times suck.

We applied to Perth and have seen some Visas here processed very quickly. I had to really hassle them to even get the aknowlegement letter and have honestly found them really rude. I know they have tough job, but so does everyone - I hope the new government will be able to change the Immigration system for the better.....


----------



## latino

*South America- Off shore*

HI guys,
I am from Colombia and apply for an offshore 309 in Chile. Received the confirmation email May 15th 2013 with a case officer assigned. I have not received any communication since then. Has anyone in this forum have information about processing times in Chile processing center?

Cheers!!


----------



## latino

Date of application: 13 May 2013

Nationality: Colombia

Visa type: 309

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes with application

Additional information submitted: Nothing requested as yet...

Date CO assigned: Yes
Date visa granted: not yet


----------



## albtal

*Waiting*

Date of application: 23/aug/2013
Nationality: Palestinian

Visa type: Temporary Visa (Subclass 820) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 801)

Offshore/onshore:Onshore ( Geelong )

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, done 5/9/2013
Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes for both countries that i lived

Date CO assigned: Not Yet

Date visa granted: Still waiting

My name is mohammed and im currently on a student visa which expired on march/2015 , and i was born in Abu dhabi (United arab emirates) and moved to australia as a student on 3/2011 and got married in june/2013 
as i hold a palestinian passport ,will i be consider for a background check as UAE or palestinian .
Note : in my whole life i been to palestine maybe 8 times and stay there for max 2 month ( and all the time i been there i was under 18 years old) .
also , if i want to work a full time job , what can i do as I'm holding a student visa at the moment ?any ideas 
thanks everyone .


----------



## CollegeGirl

albtal said:


> Date of application: 23/aug/2013
> Nationality: Palestinian
> 
> Visa type: Temporary Visa (Subclass 820) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 801)
> 
> Offshore/onshore:Onshore ( Geelong )
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, done 5/9/2013
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes for both countries that i lived
> 
> Date CO assigned: Not Yet
> 
> Date visa granted: Still waiting
> 
> My name is mohammed and im currently on a student visa which expired on march/2015 , and i was born in Abu dhabi (United arab emirates) and moved to australia as a student on 3/2011 and got married in june/2013
> as i hold a palestinian passport ,will i be consider for a background check as UAE or palestinian .
> Note : in my whole life i been to palestine maybe 8 times and stay there for max 2 month ( and all the time i been there i was under 18 years old) .
> also , if i want to work a full time job , what can i do as I'm holding a student visa at the moment ?any ideas
> thanks everyone .


I imagine you're going to face the more in-depth security checks high-risk applicants face either way, so I would be prepared for it to take quite a while for your visa to be granted. Average wait for an 820 grant these days is 15-18 months, and it's possible yours could take even longer given security checks...

The good news is that since you've applied for an 820 already, when your student visa expires on its own, you'll be placed on a Bridging Visa A which allows you full work rights. You're also entitled to Medicare as soon as you apply for the 820.

Make sure you continue to meet the conditions of your student visa regarding work and school attendance until your student visa's expiration date, though. If you stop attending school early or breach other conditions of your student visa, that visa will be cancelled and it will cancel your Bridging Visa A as well, which would immediately make you unlawful.

If you need to be able to work before it expires, call DIAC and see if you can lift the work restrictions of your student visa while you wait for the Bridging Visa A to kick in. You may be able to do that.


----------



## albtal

CollegeGirl said:


> I imagine you're going to face the more in-depth security checks high-risk applicants face either way, so I would be prepared for it to take quite a while for your visa to be granted. Average wait for an 820 grant these days is 15-18 months, and it's possible yours could take even longer given security checks...
> 
> The good news is that since you've applied for an 820 already, when your student visa expires on its own, you'll be placed on a Bridging Visa A which allows you full work rights. You're also entitled to Medicare as soon as you apply for the 820.
> 
> Make sure you continue to meet the conditions of your student visa regarding work and school attendance until your student visa's expiration date, though. If you stop attending school early or breach other conditions of your student visa, that visa will be cancelled and it will cancel your Bridging Visa A as well, which would immediately make you unlawful.
> 
> If you need to be able to work before it expires, call DIAC and see if you can lift the work restrictions of your student visa while you wait for the Bridging Visa A to kick in. You may be able to do that.


Thank you collegegirl for ur reply.
And I hope I get over this soon at least the TR ..
So u think they can left my worj restrictions of my student visa..?
Regards,
Mohammed


----------



## moonlight

Date of application: 25 Feb 2013

Nationality: Bosnian

Visa type: 300 Prospective Marriage Visa

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes 09 Apr

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes with application

Date of interview: 02 Jul

Date CO assigned: -
Date visa granted: not yet


----------



## SalGG

*Visa granted!!*

My husbands partner visa was granted from the Beirut Australian Embassy after a 10 1/2 month wait yesterday!!
I've been a silent but regular reader of all the posts on this thread for the past 6 months and so happy to be apply to post good news. I was sure I was going to be posting on the 'waiting more than 12 months' thread in a couple of months time.
Our case officer didn't even call. We got a call from the visa processing centre telling my husband to come pick up his documents as the Embassy had returned them. I never dreamed the approval letter would be in the envelope as well. We actually had it sitting in the car for a couple of hours before opening it!
No more horrible Beirut traffic!! Australian Christmas here we come!!


----------



## adiwish

SalGG said:


> My husbands partner visa was granted from the Beirut Australian Embassy after a 10 1/2 month wait yesterday!!
> I've been a silent but regular reader of all the posts on this thread for the past 6 months and so happy to be apply to post good news. I was sure I was going to be posting on the 'waiting more than 12 months' thread in a couple of months time.
> Our case officer didn't even call. We got a call from the visa processing centre telling my husband to come pick up his documents as the Embassy had returned them. I never dreamed the approval letter would be in the envelope as well. We actually had it sitting in the car for a couple of hours before opening it!
> No more horrible Beirut traffic!! Australian Christmas here we come!!


Congratulations!! Still waiting for mine to be approve


----------



## amr_abd_elraouf

maraya777 said:


> Nationality- Bangladeshi
> Visa type- 309/100, Spouse visa
> Offshore application
> Self submission-All the documents are prepared by ourselves
> Date of submission- 15th April, 2013
> Acknowledgement of receive- On 17th april, got a mail from a visa officer stating about receiving my application and a notice to get medical done
> 
> Date of medical- 19th april,2013
> Then got a mail on the 2nd of July where i am asked to submit my police certificate again though i submitted one with the application, australian police certificate( as my previous stay in australia was more than 12 months) and more picures of our wedding pictures.
> 
> Submitted all these documents on the 27th July
> Attended the interview on the 19th august
> 
> Finally got my visa on the 1st September,2013!!!
> So it took 4 and half months to grant my visa. Now i am waiting to fly to australia in a relaxed mood!
> I will be in touch with this forum always as it helped me a lot during my painful waiting periods. I wl be glad to help newcomers as well!!
> 
> Cheers!!


you are giving me a big hope really .. i wish it will be the same . i have the same visa type with you but they had to send it to dubai visa office but they didn't ask for medical they just said wait nothing else .


----------



## Papi

latino said:


> HI guys,
> I am from Colombia and apply for an offshore 309 in Chile. Received the confirmation email May 15th 2013 with a case officer assigned. I have not received any communication since then. Has anyone in this forum have information about processing times in Chile processing center?
> 
> Cheers!!


The last PMV 309 applicant from Colombia on these forums was approved in 5 months.

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/13908-pmv-visa-approved-santiago-chile-4.html

Good luck.

My fiance is from Colombia. Our application was received in Chile on 23rd April 2013. We're still waiting.


----------



## Taurus28

maraya777 said:


> Nationality- Bangladeshi
> Visa type- 309/100, Spouse visa
> Offshore application
> Self submission-All the documents are prepared by ourselves
> Date of submission- 15th April, 2013
> Acknowledgement of receive- On 17th april, got a mail from a visa officer stating about receiving my application and a notice to get medical done
> 
> Date of medical- 19th april,2013
> Then got a mail on the 2nd of July where i am asked to submit my police certificate again though i submitted one with the application, australian police certificate( as my previous stay in australia was more than 12 months) and more picures of our wedding pictures.
> 
> Submitted all these documents on the 27th July
> Attended the interview on the 19th august
> 
> Finally got my visa on the 1st September,2013!!!
> So it took 4 and half months to grant my visa. Now i am waiting to fly to australia in a relaxed mood!
> I will be in touch with this forum always as it helped me a lot during my painful waiting periods. I wl be glad to help newcomers as well!!
> 
> Cheers!!


hi maraya congrats... i have applied for partner visa on 13th of may,2013.next day i got a mail from embassy for medical examination and 26 of august they mailed for additional documents,we submitted that on 8th of september.i dont know why it is taking so much time for my case.we get married in december 2012 after 1year of relationship.he was in bangladesh for 1 month in december2011 and when we get married in december 2012.we went for thailand trip in july for 12 days.i know we didn't stay together for long.but we dont have any other option because he don't get leave more than 1month in a year.we submitted all the documents our marriage certificate,wedding photos,our regular contacts through viber,skype,phone.but i don't know what can i do to prove our relationship is genuine.please let me know if i am missing something or any kind of advice...thanks


----------



## Taurus28

Felinegrace said:


> Hi Maraya,
> Congratulations! I can imagine how great it feels to finally have your visa approved. Just found your thread and it actually made me hopeful!  I am also an applicant from Bangladesh, applied on 16 of May 2013 and received a confirmation letter and from a visa officer on the same day. The next day got the letter for medical exam from the same officer and did my medical the right after. We do have a migration agent from Australia and she actually sent our papers directly to the Australian high commission, Dhaka. So.... our agent sends us one update every month telling us that we still don't have a case officer appointed. She says that she sends an email to the embassy every month and they always reply that they'll let us know when we have a case officer appointed. Just curious to know what happened in your case. Did they actually reveal the case officer's name and details to you? Did you send any emails to the high commission before they sent you emails for more documents and called you for an interview?
> 
> We got married in Australia while I was on a tourist visa and we provided almost 65 photos of our wedding ceremony along with the Australian marriage certificate. We provided 1.5 years worth of skype call history, 2 years worth of email history, Bangladeshi police clearance certificate and you know other necessary evidences. Just wondering whether you had provided similar kind of relationship evidences.
> 
> Hope you have a great journey to Australia to your loved one and live happily ever after. I too wish to have a response from them and get my visa approved soon  fingers crossed


Hi there.. I think me and you are in a same boat. I have applied on 13th of may. Did my medical 21st of may. We submitted all the additional documents on 8th of September. And waiting for visa decision. What about you? If you get any kind of information please let us know, it will be very helpful. Thanks


----------



## Papi

Update: 

We've just received an invitation for my fiance to travel to Bogota for an interview with the Principal Migration Officer.


----------



## niamhgar

Date of application: 12th August 2013
Confirmation of receipt: 20th August 2013
Nationality: Irish

Visa type: 820/801
Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): No booked for the 26/11/13

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes with application (but have been asked to resubmit with medical was told that the date in July they have on them are too short)

Date of interview: 
Request for additional information:19/09/13

Date CO assigned: 19/09/13
Date visa granted:


----------



## Papi

Does anyone know what the waiting time is after the date of the interview?


----------



## Mish

Papi said:


> Does anyone know what the waiting time is after the date of the interview?


Each post is different. Some of them interview right near the end of the process and then others interview toward the beginning.

For my fiancee he was interview in August which was just over 4 months into the application and we have been told that the average is 9 months but could be up to 12 months.

Just sit back and relax and wait there is nothing we can do about it.

These forums are a good way to keep the anxiety of the wait under control


----------



## Papi

Mish said:


> Each post is different. Some of them interview right near the end of the process and then others interview toward the beginning.
> 
> For my fiancee he was interview in August which was just over 4 months into the application and we have been told that the average is 9 months but could be up to 12 months.
> 
> Just sit back and relax and wait there is nothing we can do about it.
> 
> These forums are a good way to keep the anxiety of the wait under control


Thanks for that 

 I just read this: Prospective Marriage Visa (Subclass 300)

"If you are requested to attend an interview you must bring your passport and all outstanding documentation with you. *Your application will be assessed at the interview, and where possible, a decision will be made*."

Should I get my hopes up?!


----------



## Mish

Papi said:


> Thanks for that
> 
> I just read this: Prospective Marriage Visa (Subclass 300)
> 
> "If you are requested to attend an interview you must bring your passport and all outstanding documentation with you. *Your application will be assessed at the interview, and where possible, a decision will be made*."
> 
> Should I get my hopes up?!


I would not get my hopes up. I am not sure if with Columbia you need to wait for the completion of the form 80 by ASIO? If you do, you will be waiting for that to come back before they make the decision.

When you got your acknowledgement email they would have quoted the standard processing times for your post. That should also give you an idea of how long you will probably be waiting.


----------



## Papi

Mish said:


> I would not get my hopes up. I am not sure if with Columbia you need to wait for the completion of the form 80 by ASIO? If you do, you will be waiting for that to come back before they make the decision.
> 
> When you got your acknowledgement email they would have quoted the standard processing times for your post. That should also give you an idea of how long you will probably be waiting.


Thanks again mate. I'll try to be calm! The acknowledgment email says "6-10" months.

We're 6 months in since they received our application.


----------



## Jackie1012

Hi All,

thank you for all the valuable information you have provided.

I lodge my 820/801 application on 27/11/2012(on shore) - done with AFP and Medicals.
last week i received a generic email from DIBP saying if have not submitted any document or if i wanted to submit any additional documents i can do so.

no information regarding of getting a CO or update on my file though.


----------



## Papi

My Fiance had her interview this morning. She was grilled for 2 hours!

Usual questions as have been mentioned on these forums.

She was told we'd know by December.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Holy moly. How rough for her. Did she say if it went well?


----------



## Mish

Papi said:


> My Fiance had her interview this morning. She was grilled for 2 hours!
> 
> Usual questions as have been mentioned on these forums.
> 
> She was told we'd know by December.


Not all that surprising for a HR country - my partner was interviewed for 1.5 hours.

They even wanted to know who I went to the movies with!

That is great that you have been told when you will know. We are still in the unknown it is basically a "you have to wait for the mandatory checks to come back"


----------



## bernie

Hi guys! 

I sent my application last oct. 24.. yesterday i received an email from the case officer asking me to undergo health exams and criminal check record...

My question is how long will it take to receive their decision after I send all the requirements that they are asking?


----------



## CollegeGirl

No way to tell, Bernie.


----------



## Papi

CollegeGirl said:


> Holy moly. How rough for her. Did she say if it went well?


She thinks it went well.

Alot of questions were repeated multiple times, with different wording.


----------



## Mish

Papi said:


> She thinks it went well.
> 
> Alot of questions were repeated multiple times, with different wording.


That sounds familar! My fiancee was asked like 5 times what I do in my spare time. Maybe the case officer thinks I am boring


----------



## Papi

Mish said:


> Not all that surprising for a HR country - my partner was interviewed for 1.5 hours.
> 
> They even wanted to know who I went to the movies with!
> 
> That is great that you have been told when you will know. We are still in the unknown it is basically a "you have to wait for the mandatory checks to come back"


Good luck


----------



## Papi

Mish said:


> That sounds familar! My fiancee was asked like 5 times what I do in my spare time. Maybe the case officer thinks I am boring


So, what do you do in your spare time?


----------



## Mish

Papi said:


> So, what do you do in your spare time?


I talk to my fiancee, watch tv and go to the movies lol.


----------



## Papi

Mish said:


> I talk to my fiancee, watch tv and go to the movies lol.


Visa granted....If it were up to me.


----------



## nadica

sunnysmile said:


> Yes, mate, and no visa granting in sight at all.


sunnysmile can yo please tell me more about your visa aplication ? i recently aplyed myself, so want to compare . Thank you


----------



## sunnysmile

Hi, nadica. Nice to see fellow Croatian here. If you check my post history you can find a lot about my application. Just click my nickname and then "Find all posts by sunnysmile". When you gather 5 posts you can send me private messages and then you can ask me privately all you want about application for visa. If you have other questions feel free to ask.


----------



## nadica

ok. Thanks. Tell me can we use that VIVO for tracking progress of our visa like i read here some of aplicants do ?


----------



## CollegeGirl

nadica said:


> ok. Thanks. Tell me can we use that VIVO for tracking progress of our visa like i read here some of aplicants do ?


You can't track the status of partner visas online. If you have a pre-existing Australian visa, you can log into VEVO to see if the visa was granted. But there's no ability to track it through the process.. yet. There was some talk here recently about a new online system going into place for partner visas this month. But we still don't know how much (if any) tracking capabilities it will have.


----------



## nadica

ok. Thank you. Tell me can we use that VIVO for online tracking progress of our visas like i read here many aplicants do ?


----------



## CollegeGirl

I just answered that question, nadica. No. You can't. VEVO will only show you when the visa is *granted*, and even then only if you have a previous Australia visa to enable you to use the system in the first place.

If you are applying from offshore and have never been to Australia before, you can't even use it for that much.

The applicants you see tracking their visa progress on VEVO are applying for skilled (work) visas. Partner visa applicants can't do that.


----------



## nadica

hahahaha. sorry i didn't even realised my msg went through. Thanks for your answer. I understand now.


----------



## jokani

We applied mid october (offshore - applied in New Caledonia which gets sent to Fiji for processing) and a week later got asked for some extra info - all is fine except the medical which we wont be able to have done until January as there are no panal doctors where we live.
My problem (and question!) is - was the woman who emailed us asking for this info our CO? Or should it have been stated who that was?
We have emailed her 2 times and the general dfat email once (in fiji) and have got no response from anyone. Is this normal (the 3 emails have been sent weekly over 3 weeks - we are seeking clarification about the medical as the immi form says to contact your CO if you dont have a panal dr easily available...also scanned some of the documents and emailed them as the post will take a while - i even asked for her to say if she received the email but nothing....
do you know does the visa processing continue without the medical (can it be approved pending medical results?)...
thanks for you help!


----------



## Papi

A week after the interview...

Our agent just received an email from the Case Officer saying that there needs to be some administrative tasks before they finalise the case. And as soon as it's done the Case Officer will send us the grant letter. 

Now can I get my hopes up?!


----------



## NewMissus

Papi, that sounds really good to me.
Do let us know how it goes.


----------



## Flickster

*Partner Visa 820 STRESS!!*

Hey guys

ive been looking at this forum for a while now and eventually decided to join!

Ive noticed a few people seem to be in the same boat as me, i applied for my partner visa onshore on the 7/3/13 and i have still not heard anything, no case officer or anything, they have both my police checks also my medical, im just getting a little impatient with waiting, im from the uk originally and both me and my partner are planning on flying back to my parents for the xmas break but without my visa being approved looks like im going to have to pay $140 for yet another bridging visa!

Which does kind of annoy me, they are the ones taking forever to process my application why do i have to spend yet more money for a right to travel on top of the almost $4000 already paid, i understand its a popular and complicated process i just get disheartenend when i hear of other people getting there's approved in a matter of weeks!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Flickster said:


> Hey guys
> 
> ive been looking at this forum for a while now and eventually decided to join!
> 
> Ive noticed a few people seem to be in the same boat as me, i applied for my partner visa onshore on the 7/3/13 and i have still not heard anything, no case officer or anything, they have both my police checks also my medical, im just getting a little impatient with waiting, im from the uk originally and both me and my partner are planning on flying back to my parents for the xmas break but without my visa being approved looks like im going to have to pay $140 for yet another bridging visa!
> 
> Which does kind of annoy me, they are the ones taking forever to process my application why do i have to spend yet more money for a right to travel on top of the almost $4000 already paid, i understand its a popular and complicated process i just get disheartenend when i hear of other people getting there's approved in a matter of weeks!


Flickster, you're going to need to be MUCH more patient. Are you aware that the wait for this visa is currently 13-18 months?

The majority of the 820 grants you see in just a few weeks are people who are applying from a Prospective Marriage Visa. Those people have already been evaluated by DIAC, so their cases get processed swiftly.

It is true that sometimes (sometimes) applications that go in onshore with both medicals and police checks already supplied occasionally get sent through more quickly - but it happens so irregularly you absolutely can't count on it. I would plan to spend at least 13 months waiting, and be happy if you somehow get through more quickly. Try to relax and go about your life. At least you get to wait it out in Australia with your partner, you have full work rights, and access to Medicare. Many of us would love to trade situations with you.


----------



## mrsgg

sorry to hear about your case. i think most people here know how hard the waiting be no matter onshore or offshore. i am applying partner visa offshore and sent my application on may 2013. because of work, me and my husband cannot not be living together. we not only spent money on applying visa and also the tickets he flying to my country to see me. three times already and he will come to see me end of nov. and the ticket costs aud1300~1500 each time, sometimes if lucky aud1100. and i think the worst is not about money not seeing your partner when you need him or her. well such is life. i hope you can stay positive and your visa will get approved very soon...


----------



## Mish

Flickster said:


> Hey guys
> 
> ive been looking at this forum for a while now and eventually decided to join!
> 
> Ive noticed a few people seem to be in the same boat as me, i applied for my partner visa onshore on the 7/3/13 and i have still not heard anything, no case officer or anything, they have both my police checks also my medical, im just getting a little impatient with waiting, im from the uk originally and both me and my partner are planning on flying back to my parents for the xmas break but without my visa being approved looks like im going to have to pay $140 for yet another bridging visa!
> 
> Which does kind of annoy me, they are the ones taking forever to process my application why do i have to spend yet more money for a right to travel on top of the almost $4000 already paid, i understand its a popular and complicated process i just get disheartenend when i hear of other people getting there's approved in a matter of weeks!


As CG said you are still in for a long wait. Most (not all) that have been approved in weeks or months for the 820 have already had their pmv approved so have already had all the checks done.

I would give anything to be in your situation onshore with my partner. There are days (like today) when I really need hugs etc from my partner and I cannot have that because he can't be onshore because he can't get a tourist visa (high risk country).

My airfares are roughly $2,000 each time I see him but if we were to be together for xmas it would be roughly $2,600.

Just sit back and enjoy the ride and smile each morning when you get to wake up next to your partner.


----------



## Papi

Visa granted!!!

I am speechless. Thank you all for the advice as well as a place to hang out while we waited in agony.
God bless you all. I wish you all the very best. Insha'Allah all your dreams will come true and your loved ones will be with you soon. 

Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## Flickster

Im completly grateful to be able to stay with partner whilst it all gets processed and i feel incredible sad for the couples that cant be with each other it breaks my heart!

I know this process is going to take 12-15months is what i got told but i was also informed that the time frame tends to decrease depending on if you come from a low risk country or not and im not sure but i think the UK falls into that catergory

I do try my best to not really think about it and that worked well for the first 6months but then i saw some of my close friends get there's granted and now i cant stop checking vevo! Oh well im sure it will happen one day soon when i least expect it


----------



## CollegeGirl

There doesn't seem to be much of a difference these days for onshore processing times between low and high risk countries. Offshore, yes. Onshore, not really. At least not from what I've seen.


----------



## KitKaat

Actually there is alot of people from high risk country granted faster than those from low risk! It depends on the case and how it assessed and the embassy staff aswell.


----------



## Jackie1012

Hi All,

I've received below email from DIBP almost a month ago(Still nothing has happened to my application), since then I did my AFP check and health check(AFP certificate sent via registered post and medical was done with HAP ID-electronically - Dept of IMMI confirmed that they had received documents on 23/10/13 - refused to give me any update on CO/Application). Is there anyone else who have received email like below? Should I expect my visa/Case officer anytime soon?

Thank you for your assistance.

Re: Application for a temporary visa for Partner Migration (Class UK, Subclass 820)


This is an automatically generated message. If you have been contacted by a case officer or your Temporary Partner application has been finalised, please disregard this message.

We refer to your application for Temporary Partner Migration, lodged on 27-Nov-2012. Your application for the Temporary Partner visa will be allocated to a case officer and undergo further assessment within the coming months.

If you have not submitted all your police clearances or have not completed your permanent residence health assessment, refer to the information below on obtaining these documents. By providing these documents and completing these requirements, you will assist in a prompt assessment of your application. You may submit all outstanding documents together.

Please note that we are unable to acknowledge receipt of documents. If you wish to keep a record of the delivery of the documents you should use registered post.

FORMS
All DIBP forms referred to in this letter can be downloaded from our website at:

PERSONAL PARTICULARS FOR CHARACTER ASSESSMENT - FORM 80
If you have not already done so, download and complete Form 80 and return it to our office as soon as possible. Pay particular attention to Questions 21 to 26. It is essential that every period of time is accounted for, with no gaps in the timeline of your residence, employment and education histories. Any gaps in information will delay processing. You may download the Form 80 from our website at: 

POLICE CLEARANCES
An original National Police Clearance (NPC) from the Australian Federal Police (AFP) is required in the following circumstances:

A NPC from the AFP is required for any visa applicant (including dependants) who is over 16 years of age and who has resided in Australia cumulatively for twelve months or more. Given that 12 months must have elapsed since the applicant has turned 16, a NPC will only need to be obtained for applicants who are over the age of 17.


If you have included a dependant child/children (who is currently under the age of 18) as part of this application, the sponsor must also provide a NPC from the AFP.


You have two options for submitting your application to the Australian Federal Police:


Select Commonwealth Purpose/Employmentin Section B) Purpose of Check (drop down box) and then Immigration /citizenship;
Select Name Check Onlyin Section C) Type of check required.


Select Name Check Onlyin Section C) Type of Check Required
Select Code Number 33 (Immigration/Citizenship) in Section 8) Purpose of Check


Important information to note for all applicants:

You must apply to Australian Federal Police (AFP), not to your state police force;
You must include all variations of names used and known by, including those listed in your passport (maiden, name changed by deed poll etc);
A fingerprint check is not required;
Do not request the police certificate be forwarded directly to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection. The certificate will be sent to you and you will send it to the department.

HEALTH EXAMINATIONS
If you have not already completed your health examinations (including using My Health Declarations) you will need to contact the Partner mailbox requesting a Health Examinations List. Please use Health Examination Request in the subject line of your email.

ENQUIRIES ABOUT THIS APPLICATION
Your case has been assigned to the Temporary Partner Processing Centre VIC (contact details listed below). When your case is allocated to a case officer, you will be advised of any outstanding requirements to finalise your application. Please send any documents to the office processing your application, and quote your File Number and Request ID in all correspondence.

Until your case is allocated for finalisation, all enquires should be directed by email to the office processing your application (contact details listed below).


CHANGE IN CIRCUMSTANCES
You must inform DIBP of any change in your circumstances that affects any answer to a question in your application form, for example:

If you change residential address for more than 14 days;
If the composition of your family changes as a result of birth or death;
If your relationship status changes (eg married, separated, divorced, ceased);
If you intend to travel outside Australia;
If changes occur affecting your name, passport, character, health.


You may use Form 1022 Notification of Changes in Circumstancesavailable from our website, to provide us with this information. Please send this information to the office processing your application (contact details below).

If you wish to withdraw your application, your letter must include the names and dates of birth of each applicant who is withdrawing, and it must be signed by each person aged 18 years or over.


CLIENT SERVICE INFORMATION
More information about your rights and obligations, including our Client Service Charter and how to make a compliment, complaint or suggestion, is available on the DIAC website at: 

To obtain general information on all temporary and permanent visas please visit our website or contact our general enquiry line on 131 881 between 8:30am and 4:30pm Monday to Friday.

Yours sincerely




Temporary Partner Processing Centre, Vic
Department of Immigration and Border Protection


CONTACT DETAILS
The office processing your application is:

Temporary Partner Processing Centre, Vic
Postal address: GPO Box 241 Melbourne VIC 3001
Telephone contact: 131 881


----------



## CollegeGirl

It's just a form letter. You've been waiting 12 months, though - I wouldn't think you have TOO much longer to wait now.


----------



## bernie

Hi guys..

I just received an email from my visa officer that i have been granted a visa... yehey.. 

Its so quick,.. it only took less than a month... I applied 25th of October and I was granted 20th of November... 

My question is what does it mean by i am eligible for consideration to grant a permanent visa? Am i not granted a permanent visa? Sorry but I dont get it.. pls. Advise..


----------



## CollegeGirl

You have to give us more to go on than that, bernie.  Which visa was granted? 309? 820? 100? 801?


----------



## bernie

It is subclass 309/100 college girl..


----------



## CollegeGirl

Which one, though? It should specifically say Subclass 309 OR Subclass 100. If they granted the 309, you will be reassessed for permanent residency in 2 years. If they granted the 100, you are a permanent resident now.  

They generally only grant the 100 straight out if you have been married or de facto for 3 years or more, OR 2 years and you have a child together. If neither of those apply, it's in all likelihood the 309.


----------



## bernie

Oh is that right.. see i was confused when i submitted my application.. thought i am applying for permanent residency and will be granted a permanent residence visa right away..
I and my partner has been together for only 2 years and we dont have kids..

Meaning i was only granted a temporary visa but i can look for work is that right?

thanks college girl..


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yes, that's correct. You have full work rights, as well as access to Medicare on your 309.  You can also travel in and out of the country as much as you like. 

Two years from the time you APPLIED for your 309 they will reassess you for permanent residency. They will ask you to fill out some forms and provide a little evidence to prove you are still together. You will NOT have to pay another fee.  A couple of months before the date you're eligible, they'll send you a request for the evidence, forms, etc. so make sure if you move you let Immigration know your new address. 

Have a wonderful life in Australia!

Edited to add: When you apply for the 309/100, you ARE applying for both at the same time - you just will only get the 100 granted straightaway if you meet the requirements (3 years + or 2 years and a kid together). Otherwise you go to the temporary visa first.


----------



## albtal

albtal said:


> Thank you collegegirl for ur reply.
> And I hope I get over this soon at least the TR ..
> So u think they can left my worj restrictions of my student visa..?
> Regards,
> Mohammed


hey collogegirl , 
last friday , i received a letter from the the immigration asking me to fill form 80 , is that a good thing for the process of my partner visa ?


----------



## rakech

HELLO

Congratulations for your husband
I m from Morocco too, I ve been granted a prospective marriage visa on the 22.05.2013 it s took 5 months and 12 days to get the grant
Now i m in Melbourne I arrived here on the 06.06.2013 such a beautiful city
we got married and 5 months pregnant 
we just submitted yesterday our application for 820 visa hope we will get an answer soon because I need medicare to get into the hospital.
can you tell me how long did you wait to get an answer ??
thanks



mandm said:


> Mohamed's subclass 820 Partner (Temporary) was granted today!
> 
> Lodged 26 July 2013 in Perth. Mohamed is Moroccan on a PMV.
> 
> We lodged a few days before the 12 month expiry of his police checks so I thought they'd make us do them again - but hoorah, we did not have to. I feel bad because I was complaining to anyone who would listen that I had not received a confirmation letter yet from Immigration. I guess they were too busy actually processing and granting us the visa - my bad!
> 
> (as a side note, is there a way to have a timeline for two separate applications? I did not want to update our partner visa and override details for our PMV in case that info was useful for other (Moroccan) applicants)


----------



## CollegeGirl

Rakech - you don't need to wait for your 820 to be granted. You qualify for medicare as soon as you APPLY for the 820.  When you get your acknowledgment, head in to the Medicare office and apply. If they give you a hard time, ask to speak to a supervisor. You're qualified.


----------



## Jackie1012

rakech said:


> HELLO
> 
> Congratulations for your husband
> I m from Morocco too, I ve been granted a prospective marriage visa on the 22.05.2013 it s took 5 months and 12 days to get the grant
> Now i m in Melbourne I arrived here on the 06.06.2013 such a beautiful city
> we got married and 5 months pregnant
> we just submitted yesterday our application for 820 visa hope we will get an answer soon because I need medicare to get into the hospital.
> can you tell me how long did you wait to get an answer ??
> thanks


hey buddy, great news.

my understanding is you have lodge application for 820/801 visa.

if so you are automatically eligible for medicare but wait until you get a acknowledgement latter from IMMI. you will get 3 attachments and one of them will tell you that you can now apply for medicare.

you will get light green card(there is one Yellow green card for residents i'm not sure what is the difference between those two cards) since you are not permanent resident yet however it will give you access to medicare services

this is where my knowledge ends - hope this was helpful


----------



## rakech

thank you guys for your answers
Hope I will get the acknowledgement letter very soon I really need to met THE midwife 
THANKS AGAIN


----------



## FayeAndAndi

Hi,

It gives home hope to read the posts with people getting processed and granted visas under 12 months.

We applied or a defacto partner (temp and permanent) . Via Nairobi office. My partner is Ethiopian, Im Australian, we have a two year old child born in Ethiopia but with Australian citizenship. 

Date applied 26 November 2012
CO assigned May 2013.
Form 80, medical, submitted August 2013.
Still waiting. Apparently for ASIO????

Has anyone submitted via the Nairobi office lately an received their application within reasonable time? 

Its a bit scary to read the African partners thread because it seems like 18 months is a normal waiting time. Is this accurate?

Thanks, faye.


----------



## chicken999

Hi Faye we and another ghanian both received our visas in only 9 months but I fear the Ethiopians may be longer cause asio seems to have more trouble with the security checks for them. We also lodged in Kenya


----------



## rakech

Hello everyone,
Good news today I received my grant letter this morning wooohooooo
I lodged my application for onshore temporary visa on the 29.30.2013 and was granted on the 02.12.2013 I can not believe it I m So happy )))


----------



## CollegeGirl

You lodged it on what date? I think there's a typo in there somewhere...  Congrats!!!


----------



## rakech

I lodged my application on the 29.11.2013


----------



## craig1984

well lucky for some people! 

nice to hear that some are getting granted pretty quick while others are taking some time.

Me and my partner sent my paper work off on the 01/08/13 
and received our acknowledgement letter on the 07/08/13

We applied for a 820 onshore visa everything completed that they needed and still have nott heard anything just waiting for the day we get an email. it so stressfull but im sure it will come 1 day


----------



## rakech

I m sure too it will comes 
It was quick for me because i already was here in pmv i think


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yes, that's exactly why. PMV-to-820 application grants usually happen in a matter of days or weeks... sometimes the same day!


----------



## craig1984

yayyyyy! just had a phone call from immi from a co letting me know that she his dealing with my visa application. And probably about a month ago i sent an email requesting that they prioratise my visa due to circumstances and they rang me back saying unfortunately they could not and funnily enough it was the same woman who that rang me today who called the other week! 

after a having a quick chat she just advised me that they are dealing with applications from july/august this year which sounds pretty promising hopefully i might get my visa back shortly fingers crossed


----------



## FayeAndAndi

I know Ive asked variations of this before. But does anyone have a timeframe for ASIO checks regarding low risk, high risk and very high risk countries? Ive seen on another forum something like:

low risk 1-3 months
high risk 3-6 months
very high risk 6-12 months

Thanks, Faye.


----------



## mrsgg

Hi

I am still waiting for my visa assessment offshore partner (hk) which the application was sent in mid of May this year. We are told by australia embassy that they are processing the March applications recently and they said they hope to look at my application around Jan/Feb next year but it would also depend how complicated those cases are and the number of cases they have to look at. The unknown time of waiting is killing us...

Does anyone here applying the partner visa in hk? would you mind sharing the timeframe?
I will travel to australia in Jan to see my husband. Should I inform australia embassy?

would love to hear all the advices.. 

cheers,


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yes, you MUST inform the HK embassy before you travel to Australia! This is critical, as if they grant your PMV while you're in Australia it is nullified. So you have to inform them so they can make sure they don't do that. Also, make sure you get confirmation from them that they got that information.


----------



## mrsgg

Thanks CollegeGirl! I have just called the HK embassy and let them know the time I will be traveling to Australia. They helped to remark this on their system. Will this be enough? or will I need a written confirmation from them?


----------



## vvvv

Hi all 
I m again here ..must have asked question before ... 
I have applied spouse visa from australia . ( agent --yes) .he is the only contact person first for any issues with immi 
Can any body tell me how much time take to grant visa and how much for medicals ... 

Applied 5th nov 2013 
Acknowledgment letter rec on 12th nov 
After that nothng 
Any clues for medical ... 

Thanks


----------



## chicken999

12 months 4 visa medicals can be asked for anytime in that period. Costs varies each country


----------



## craig1984

6-8months now


----------



## kaga

FayeAndAndi said:


> I know Ive asked variations of this before. But does anyone have a timeframe for ASIO checks regarding low risk, high risk and very high risk countries? Ive seen on another forum something like: low risk 1-3 months high risk 3-6 months very high risk 6-12 months Thanks, Faye.


Could u please explain the term "very high risk"
I never heard that before.


----------



## Becky26

kaga said:


> Could u please explain the term "very high risk"
> I never heard that before.


Hi kaga,

How are you?
The terms 'Low risk' and 'High risk' show whether passport holders are eligible to apply for an Electronic Travel Authority (ETA). Low risk applies to nationals from countries which issue ETA eligible passports. A list of these can be found on the department's website. High risk countries are those which are not ETA eligible.

Have a look at this link, has better explaination:-
Family Visa Processing Times

Here is the list of 'Low Risk' countries as per DIBP website:-
http://www.immi.gov.au/immigration/eta-eligible-passports.htm

Hope this helps 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## kaga

Becky26 said:


> Hi kaga, How are you? The terms 'Low risk' and 'High risk' show whether passport holders are eligible to apply for an Electronic Travel Authority (ETA). Low risk applies to nationals from countries which issue ETA eligible passports. A list of these can be found on the department's website. High risk countries are those which are not ETA eligible. Have a look at this link, has better explaination:- Family Visa Processing Times Here is the list of 'Low Risk' countries as per DIBP website:- http://www.immi.gov.au/immigration/eta-eligible-passports.htm Hope this helps  Kind Regards, Becky


I am familiar with low and high risk but not with " very high risk".


----------



## Becky26

vvvv said:


> Hi all
> I m again here ..must have asked question before ...
> I have applied spouse visa from australia . ( agent --yes) .he is the only contact person first for any issues with immi
> Can any body tell me how much time take to grant visa and how much for medicals ...
> 
> Applied 5th nov 2013
> Acknowledgment letter rec on 12th nov
> After that nothng
> Any clues for medical ...
> 
> Thanks


Hey!

How are you? As per DIBP wesite Partner (Subclass 820/801) Visa processing time for 'High Risk' countries is 8 months. 
Family Visa Processing Times
There has been significant delays in the past year because of a huge backlog that Immigration has been facing.

It is quicker to get the visa approval offshore than onshore. 
(Seniors please correct me if I'm wrong.)

Medicals cost vary from place to place.

Good luck to you. Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

kaga said:


> I am familiar with low and high risk but not with " very high risk".


I don't think there is a "Very High Risk" catagory.

There is:-
Low Risk;
Medium Risk; and 
High Risk.
But the above distinction is used for Health processing.
Have a look at this link, has more detailed explanation:-
https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/1163i-supplement.pdf

For Visa processing there is 'High Risk' and 'Low Risk'.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## kaga

Becky26 said:


> I don't think there is a "Very High Risk" catagory. There is:- Low Risk; Medium Risk; and High Risk. But the above distinction is used for Health processing. Have a look at this link, has more detailed explanation:- https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/1163i-supplement.pdf For Visa processing there is 'High Risk' and 'Low Risk'. Kind Regards, Becky


Thanks Becky26


----------



## Becky26

kaga said:


> Thanks Becky26


No problem!


----------



## chicken999

Unofficially I think u can stick most African countries in the very high risk category lol...or maybe it just seems that way because if the hard time they give us


----------



## kaga

chicken999 said:


> Unofficially I think u can stick most African countries in the very high risk category lol...or maybe it just seems that way because if the hard time they give us


Thanks for the answer.

every one should be treated equally.


----------



## chicken999

I agree. Sadly it just doesn't happen that way. (Read my posts for major unequal treatment we copped) thank gods it's over now and 5 years on my fiancé is finally here


----------



## mrsgg

just found out that i have 5w pregnancy. shall i inform my case officer? will my application be pioritised?


----------



## Maggie-May24

mrsgg said:


> just found out that i have 5w pregnancy. shall i inform my case officer? will my application be pioritised?


No, being pregnant doesn't change the processing time.


----------



## Amandy

mrsgg said:


> just found out that i have 5w pregnancy. shall i inform my case officer? will my application be pioritised?


I'd tell them anyway. It helps.


----------



## mrsgg

thanks very much for the reply, maggie and amanda


----------



## Becky26

maggie-may24 said:


> No, being pregnant doesn't change the processing time.


Hey mrsgg,

Congratulations to you!! Don't know if it's the same for high commissions in other countries, but AHC New Delhi has been processing visas of applicants who are pregnant in about 4-5 months. Pregnant applicants are getting high priority.

There have been people who have been waiting for over a year for their approval. Normal applications are taking average 7-8 months. And mind you India is a High Risk country.

So I think you should inform your CO straight away. If you don't inform them in time then you can't blame AHC for taking too long. 
Good luck to you and congrats again!! Hope this helps 

Kind Regards, 
Becky


----------



## marstyle

mrsgg said:


> I am still waiting for my visa assessment offshore partner (hk) which the application was sent in mid of May this year. We are told by australia embassy that they are processing the March applications recently


That's odd as I was informed by the embassy in November that they were processing applications from April.


----------



## aandg

Date of application: 13 May 2013

Nationality: British

Visa type: 309/100 Partner visa

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (London)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, late August

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, late August

Date CO assigned: 21st May 2013

Date visa granted: 09 Jan 2014


----------



## luca.c

Hi all, this is my very first post, but I have followed this forum for a long time! I am an Australian citizen and my wife is Italian, and we have a 9 months daughter (she's an Australian citizen as well).
We have applied for a Spouse Visa sub 100 in late August 2013, and have received a confirmation email from the DIAC on the 6th of Sep. Both Police checks and Health examinations have been sent just a week later.
I moved to Australia by myself during the first week of Sept as I started working and unfortunately I've been apart from my wife and my daughter for almost 3 months. Now she is here in Melbourne with a tourist visa, which is going to expire by the 7th of Feb.
Last week we've been to the Immi Office and they told us she can apply online for an extension (e600) and they are going to charge us $350. Is someone else in our same situation?


----------



## luca.c

Date of application: sent on the 19 Aug 2013

Nationality: Italian

Visa type: 309/100 Partner visa

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Berlin)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, with application

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, late Sep 2013

Date CO assigned: 6 Sep 2013

Date visa granted: still waiting


----------



## mrsgg

Date of application: post on 6th May 2013

Nationality: Hong Kong SAR

Visa type: 309/100 Partner visa

Offshore/onshore: Offshore (Hong Kong)

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, 15th May 2013

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, 15th May 2013

Date CO assigned: 10th May 2013

Date visa granted: 13th Jan 2014


----------



## mrsgg

Thanks so much everyone for the valuable sharing and support! 
Good luck on the visa!


----------



## sakurasaki

*820/801 onshore application*

Hi Everyone, this is my first post and I agree the wait is killing me. 
I handed up my application through an agent in May, got the acknowledgement and bridging visa on 16 May then heard nothing ever since...I am from Hong Kong.

Date of application: 16 May 2013

Nationality: Chinese *HKSAR

Visa type: 820/801 Partner visa

Offshore/onshore: Onshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): no

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes, but haven't done Hong Kong police check yet as I need the request letter from DIAC

Date CO assigned: still waiting

Date visa granted: still waiting....

And I am going back to HK on 14/2, lodged my BVB on 18/12 and still heard nothing...I am seriously biting off my fingers.....


----------



## rahul85

*Time line 309 offshore*

Date of application: 10/12/13

03/01/14 - Acknowledgement for app received and go for medicals.

Nationality: Indian

Visa type: 309/100 Partner Spouse

Offshore/onshore: offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): 11/01/14

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, Originals with the application

Date CO assigned: 03/01/14, as i received one mail of acknowledgement of application.

Date visa granted: Awaiting


----------



## daybyday1

Hi everyone, I haven't been on for a long time so I have missed everyones stories. Is there anyone who has applications through cairo at the moment? is anyone getting approved? We are currently in the process of getting information together (again) and starting the whole process (again) hopefully third time lucky?? !!


----------



## chicken999

Mish just got her visa last week from Cairo. 8 or 9 months I think


----------



## Mish

daybyday1 said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been on for a long time so I have missed everyones stories. Is there anyone who has applications through cairo at the moment? is anyone getting approved? We are currently in the process of getting information together (again) and starting the whole process (again) hopefully third time lucky?? !!


We got approved for a PMV in Cairo 1.5 weeks ago. It took 9.5 months to get approved and he is an Egyptian Citizen never lived outside of Egypt. They are quoting 9-12 months at the moment.

The good news for you guys is as you have been married for awhile and have a child together he will qualify for permanent residency.

If you need any help or want to pass by me what you have or want to know what we provided (though keep in mind you will need more) I am happy to help .


----------



## May2013

Taurus28 said:


> Hi there.. I think me and you are in a same boat. I have applied on 13th of may. Did my medical 21st of may. We submitted all the additional documents on 8th of September. And waiting for visa decision. What about you? If you get any kind of information please let us know, it will be very helpful. Thanks


Hello,

I m almost in same condition lik U, applied on 1 May 2013. Still no reply from Dhaka Immigration office.

May I ask Whats ur last status regarding ur visa approval?

Regards


----------



## bernie

Hi everyone,

I arrived in Australia 2 weeks ago as a temporary resident under subclass 309.. Im wondering if there's someone out there that could help me, Im confuse on when or what will happen next after 2 years, I understand that I might be asked for further proofs but like what kind of proofs?? Also we just came back from overseas, my partner is australian and we both dont have a job yet.. will this gonna affect our application? Pls. Advise


----------



## CollegeGirl

No need to worry, Bernie. When you're eligible for the 100, they're just reassessing you to ensure your relationship is still ongoing. It's not a new application, and the process is not anything close to what it was when you applied for the 309.

Here's the checklist of what you have to provide: http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/checklist.pdf

Essentially what it amounts to is a statement from you, a statement from your partner, statutory declarations from two Aussie citizens/PR who know both you and your partner and evidence of their identity, an Aussie police check, and copies of any official documents that have changed since you applied for the 309 (like if you've gotten married and weren't before, you'd provide a copy of your marriage certificate, etc.) That's pretty much it. 

(Unless you lived outside Aus in another country for more than 12 months between your 309 and 100... but I don't think that applies to most people.)

Edited to Add: Your income won't matter, either. They don't even ask that.


----------



## bernie

thank you so much collegegirl.. and congrats about your visa.. btw, where are u headin in australia or are you now in oz?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Thanks Bernie - I've been in Australia since the beginning of January, Sydney specifically. Loving it.


----------



## IrnaV

Hello everyone... 
I have one little question. I got my acknowledgment of app received mail on January 29th 2014. What happens next? When do I get my CO assigned?
I am not trying to rush anything (nor can I) but its been 12 days and I thought that I would know something by now, like are my papers okay, did I sent everything...
I am sorry for freaking out a bit but I dont really know how things go when it comes to Partner offshore visa.
Thank you very much!


----------



## nadica

Yesterday i had phone interview and after interview she said visa is granted and she will send offical email about it. 

In 2 days it will be 6 months since we applied and it is granted.

So happy


----------



## rsgurlygirl

Congrats Nadica!!!


----------



## Mooang17

Congratulations!


----------



## moonlight

Congratulation Nadica!

My Visa is granted too!
_____________________

Date of application:25.02.2013.

Nationality:Bosnian

Visa typeMV

Offshore/onshore:Offshore - Belgrade office

Medicals submitted (yes/no):Yes - 09.04.2013.

Police check submitted (yes/no):Yes 

Date CO assigned:-

Date visa granted: 12.02.2014.


----------



## Pomtoz

*Visa Granted!!!*

Hi All

Just thought I would let you know that my visa was granted today! Thank you all for your help from this forum - I would never have done it before!!

My timeline -

Date of application: 06.06.2013

Nationality: British

Visa type: Temporary Partner Visa

Offshore/onshore: Onshore - Sydney Office

Medicals submitted (yes/no):Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no):Yes

Date CO assigned:-

Date visa granted: 26.2.14


----------



## Dkaya

Date of application: 18th of September 2013

Nationality: I the sponsor am an Australian with Turkish background, born and living in Australia my husband born in Turkey.

Visa type: Partner Visa 309/Permanent Visa 100

Offshore/onshore: Offshore- Australian Embassy, Ankara TURKEY

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: Have been in contact with the CO since the start of our application (receive reply if I have a query)- 18/09/2013

Date visa granted: Still waiting.


----------



## Valentine1981

so student visa has ended....now on Bridging visa A....I am officially not allowed to leave the country unless I pay for a BVB (which I'm going to have to do as we are going back to Europe at Easter)...unless by some miracle my visa gets granted in the next 6 weeks.....I won't hold my breath!!


----------



## Ami_ALBANIA

sparklygirl said:


> Date of application: 5 March 2012
> 
> Nationality: Albanian
> 
> Visa type: 309
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Belgrade
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): 18/4/12 for applicant (request for non-migrating dependent on 23/5/12)
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Albanian 5/3/12 UK 18/3/12
> 
> Interview: 23/5/12
> 
> Date CO assigned: no
> 
> Date visa granted: waiting
> 
> Looking for anyone else that has been processed for same visa in Belgrade, particularly another Albanian. What process and time frame have you been through to date? Also anyone have any advice if they've had to obtain a medical check for a dependant child that the applicant has no contact with.


My CO was assigned on December 5 2013. Done my medicals a few days ago on 24 March 2014 and just today they called me out of nowhere for phone interview (I was asleep when they called so had to tell her that I just woke up). I am currently in Albania but my husband is Australian. My spouse visa is being processed in Belgrade. I was told the time frame for my visa will be from 9-12 Months, its now been 4 months ...My lawyer is taking care of my visa so I am kind of positive that at least it wont be rejected as I provided everything that I was told by migration lawyer and considering that my medical is being submitted and already had the phone interview...hope not long now... How long did your visa take?


----------



## Nancy72

Date of application: 17h of September 2013

Nationality: I the sponsor am an Australian with Dutch background.

Visa type: Partner Visa 309/Permanent Visa 100

Offshore/onshore: Offshore- Australian Embassy, Berlin

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes

Date CO assigned: 01-10-2013

Date visa granted: 
We should soon be in a position to finalise your visa application.
You will receive separate correspondence shortly.

Kind regards


----------



## ali wasiq

Hi I am new in this FORUM as Our Visa De fecto Subclass 309/100 was lounged on 01.oct.2012 in Islamabad Pakistan and CO requested for med/PCC and additional documents On 21.Dec.12 and we submitted Med/PCC and other documents on 10. JAN.2013. As They Forwarded Application For External Check (Security Checks) on 28.Jan.2013. And now it has 14 months that the application was forwarded For External Check. And last Month On 17.Feb.2014 Co emailed and request for An Updated PCC and we submitted Updated PCC On 5.Mar.2014. And when we call to CO they says that we are waiting for external checks to complete. Did anyone Knows How Much time It will take more. Thanks..


----------



## kangaroogirl

Nobody can tell you how long it will take. Security checks through Pakistan take a long time, and we've had a number of people on here lately who've been waiting 2 years or more.


----------



## Arsaltaf

ali wasiq said:


> Hi I am new in this FORUM as Our Visa De fecto Subclass 309/100 was lounged on 01.oct.2012 in Islamabad Pakistan and CO requested for med/PCC and additional documents On 21.Dec.12 and we submitted Med/PCC and other documents on 10. JAN.2013. As They Forwarded Application For External Check (Security Checks) on 28.Jan.2013. And now it has 14 months that the application was forwarded For External Check. And last Month On 17.Feb.2014 Co emailed and request for An Updated PCC and we submitted Updated PCC On 5.Mar.2014. And when we call to CO they says that we are waiting for external checks to complete. Did anyone Knows How Much time It will take more. Thanks..


Hi buddy. I'm also from Pak. My timeline is similar to yours even though i applied onshore from Australia. I lodged my application in oct 2012, did the Medicals and gave police checks of both Pak and Australia. And now it has been 17 months this march and still no decision. My case officer tells me every time that the matter is with the external agencies n it depends on there processing timeframes which is totally frustrating. 
If possible give me ur email I'd/cell number, I would love to have a chat with you about this. 
Cheers


----------



## kangaroogirl

Arsaltaf said:


> Hi buddy. I'm also from Pak. My timeline is similar to yours even though i applied onshore from Australia. I lodged my application in oct 2012, did the Medicals and gave police checks of both Pak and Australia. And now it has been 17 months this march and still no decision. My case officer tells me every time that the matter is with the external agencies n it depends on there processing timeframes which is totally frustrating.
> If possible give me ur email I'd/cell number, I would love to have a chat with you about this.
> Cheers


Not really a good idea to be asking members for their telephone number in your very first post...


----------



## Arsaltaf

kangaroogirl said:


> Not really a good idea to be asking members for their telephone number in your very first post...


I know. Sorry about that. Its just that i found his case very similar to mine so thought maybe we can have a chat about it in email or something. Anyway this whole process is frustrating enough, so it doesnt hurt asking a person with a similar case if he has had any luck in his case lately or not. 
Cheers


----------



## rbt1985

Hi everyone!

This forum is so great to share about our visa related highs and lows. It's so nice to hear the good news about so many people being granted their visas. 

I just lodged my partner (309) application yesterday with VFS in Dubai. I am an Indian citizen (and a resident of UAE) and my partner is Australian. I'm told the average time is 8 - 12 months... painfully long wait but I guess it will be worth it if it all goes well 

Just one question - roughly how long till you get a confirmation email from the consulate confirming the receipt of the application?

Thanks!


----------



## Mish

rbt1985 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> This forum is so great to share about our visa related highs and lows. It's so nice to hear the good news about so many people being granted their visas.
> 
> I just lodged my partner (309) application yesterday with VFS in Dubai. I am an Indian citizen (and a resident of UAE) and my partner is Australian. I'm told the average time is 8 - 12 months... painfully long wait but I guess it will be worth it if it all goes well
> 
> Just one question - roughly how long till you get a confirmation email from the consulate confirming the receipt of the application?
> 
> Thanks!


We got ours either that day or day after. it was lodged by post so not too bad 100% sure. Though each embassy is different.


----------



## rbt1985

Ah ok. I haven't heard anything from the embassy yet but VFS told me it could be a couple of weeks so I'm guessing it's normal.


----------



## Fran89

Yay, a very special day for me! My visa application 801 is granted today! I loged it in september 2013 from australia, 6 month processing time, I think thats fast and I´m over the moon  I think a good structured application works wonders and I can´t believe my luck at the moment! Thanks to everyone who aswered my question in this forum, it helped a lot, no actually without this forum I wouldn´t be that far!


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations... well done...


----------



## Gerrywins

I've just posted my 820/801 application. My PMV expires at the end of April so hopefully they receive the application on Monday and grant me a bridging visa soon. I know it will be a long wait for the 820 and even longer for the 801 but I'm happy that I can work and my husband and I are together.


----------



## Gerrywins

Fran89 said:


> Yay, a very special day for me! My visa application 801 is granted today! I loged it in september 2013 from australia, 6 month processing time, I think thats fast and I´m over the moon  I think a good structured application works wonders and I can´t believe my luck at the moment! Thanks to everyone who aswered my question in this forum, it helped a lot, no actually without this forum I wouldn´t be that far!


Congrats Fran. That sure was fast.


----------



## Fran89

Have to say, just saw it, the 820 temporary was granted, but anyway it was quick ;-)


----------



## Dinkum

Sill very good news.. congrats...


----------



## CollegeGirl

Gerrywins, it actually shouldn't be a long wait for your 820. Generally PMV to 820 applications are MUCH faster than just straight-to-820 applications. Generally PMV to 820 takes several weeks, or less. Best of luck!


----------



## Gerrywins

CollegeGirl said:


> Gerrywins, it actually shouldn't be a long wait for your 820. Generally PMV to 820 applications are MUCH faster than just straight-to-820 applications. Generally PMV to 820 takes several weeks, or less. Best of luck!


Thats wonderful to hear CollegeGirl. Crossing fingers now. When do you plan to lodge yours?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Gerrywins said:


> Thats wonderful to hear CollegeGirl. Crossing fingers now. When do you plan to lodge yours?


In the next few weeks, hopefully! Waiting on our expedited marriage cert from BDM, our Forms 888 from our witnesses, and official wedding pics from our photographer/friend (though we have enough wedding pics from other folks that we could just use those if we had to). We're getting the rest of our evidence together today (well, what we have left to pull together - I've already done a lot of it) and I'll scan it tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## Arnov

801 visa Eligibility date 13 March 2014 
Grant waiting ......

Please post your respective dates anyone who had eligibility date in year 2014


----------



## CollegeGirl

Arnov said:


> 801 visa Eligibility date 13 March 2014
> Grant waiting ......
> 
> Please post your respective dates anyone who had eligibility date in year 2014


Please stop posting these requests all over the board. Anyone waiting who wants to contribute will have already seen your requests elsewhere. There just aren't that many people on the boards right now waiting on the same visa you are.


----------



## Gerrywins

CollegeGirl said:


> In the next few weeks, hopefully! Waiting on our expedited marriage cert from BDM, our Forms 888 from our witnesses, and official wedding pics from our photographer/friend (though we have enough wedding pics from other folks that we could just use those if we had to). We're getting the rest of our evidence together today (well, what we have left to pull together - I've already done a lot of it) and I'll scan it tomorrow. Can't wait!


We got our expedited marriage certificate from BDM a few days after our wedding. Actually we went there to apply and pick it up and they just printed it for us on the spot. You have to pay extra dollars though, I think we paid 74 bucks for it.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Gerrywins said:


> We got our expedited marriage certificate from BDM a few days after our wedding. Actually we went there to apply and pick it up and they just printed it for us on the spot. You have to pay extra dollars though, I think we paid 74 bucks for it.


We paid extra for it too, through our celebrant. Still not here yet though.  Maybe I'll give BDM a call.


----------



## CollegeGirl

CollegeGirl said:


> We paid extra for it too, through our celebrant. Still not here yet though.  Maybe I'll give BDM a call.


Apparently the celebrant had the certificate sent to his own house. >.< I can't even with this celebrant. It's not that big a deal as we're still waiting on some Forms 888, but now we have to arrange to get the certificate from him. Oh, and he only registered our marriage Friday... he put it off until the last possible day he had by law to register it.


----------



## Mish

CollegeGirl said:


> Apparently the celebrant had the certificate sent to his own house. >.< I can't even with this celebrant. It's not that big a deal as we're still waiting on some Forms 888, but now we have to arrange to get the certificate from him. Oh, and he only registered our marriage Friday... he put it off until the last possible day he had by law to register it.


OMG!! That is seriously slack! My marriage celebrant is going to send off all our paperwork to BDM the day of the wedding .

You really should name and shame him, so noone else goes through the same thing as you have


----------



## CollegeGirl

He says that now when celebrants apply for copies of the marriage certificate, they have to apply as the applicant and must have the certificate sent to themselves, FWIW. He is going to leave it somewhere convenient for us to pick up. He says it's a policy change by BDM. We'll see if anyone else runs into this, I guess.


----------



## Gerrywins

CollegeGirl said:


> Apparently the celebrant had the certificate sent to his own house. >.< I can't even with this celebrant. It's not that big a deal as we're still waiting on some Forms 888, but now we have to arrange to get the certificate from him. Oh, and he only registered our marriage Friday... he put it off until the last possible day he had by law to register it.


Gosh, sorry to hear about that. Give BDM a call.


----------



## chicken999

Ours arrived about 3 weeks after at our house in a nice cylinder


----------



## rose mary

Can I sponsor my husband as a partner visa while I get money from centrelink ?


----------



## Maggie-May24

CollegeGirl said:


> Apparently the celebrant had the certificate sent to his own house. >.< I can't even with this celebrant. It's not that big a deal as we're still waiting on some Forms 888, but now we have to arrange to get the certificate from him. Oh, and he only registered our marriage Friday... he put it off until the last possible day he had by law to register it.


If that's the celebrant's idea of expedited service, I think I'd ask for my money back.


----------



## chicken999

We are lodging tomorrow to get in before tax on c/c then will spend Easter atmy work uploading about 200 files - joys of only having iPads at hone lol


----------



## Mish

I will be interested to compare Kobo's against Aussieboy's wife, since both lodged in Brisbane ... 1 paper, 1 online and about 6 weeks or so difference. We will be lodging online in about 3-4 weeks time, get married next Friday and will lodge as soon as the marriage certificate arrives 

Good thing you have the option to go into work and upload them work


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi All
Lodged by paper via post in Brisbane on 21 February and approved 14 April


----------



## thesmoothsuit

My timeline is like this...

28 October 2013 - Applied for Partner Visa (PR), onshore, wife from China.
15 March 2015 - Wife's student visa expires, placed on bridging visa.
Current - On bridging visa A

TR Grant Date: Unknown.
PR Grant Date: Unknown.

Case Officer yet to be assigned to us. Have heard absolutely nothing from Immigration. Hope they haven't lost our documents. 

Keep checking Immigration website, and it states Bridging Visa.

Does this timeline seem normal?


----------



## Gerrywins

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi All
> Lodged by paper via post in Brisbane on 21 February and approved 14 April


Wow this was fast. I lodged mine almost a week ago. They haven't yet acknowledged receipt or taken money from account. My PMV 300 expires 30 April.


----------



## thesmoothsuit

GerryWins. Just to let you know. It took my application 2 weeks to be acknowledged and money taken from my credit card. It was a very nervous wait. You should hear something soon.


----------



## Gerrywins

thesmoothsuit said:


> GerryWins. Just to let you know. It took my application 2 weeks to be acknowledged and money taken from my credit card. It was a very nervous wait. You should hear something soon.


Yes I figured as much. I'll probably give them a call a few days before the visa expires. Don't wanna be an illegal alien in Aus as they call it.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Mish said:


> I will be interested to compare Kobo's against Aussieboy's wife, since both lodged in Brisbane ... 1 paper, 1 online and about 6 weeks or so difference. We will be lodging online in about 3-4 weeks time, get married next Friday and will lodge as soon as the marriage certificate arrives
> 
> Good thing you have the option to go into work and upload them work


Have a beautiful, wonderful wedding, Mish!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Gerrywins said:


> Wow this was fast. I lodged mine almost a week ago. They haven't yet acknowledged receipt or taken money from account. My PMV 300 expires 30 April.


Aussieboy also started on a PMV, which is why the grant was so fast. Yours should be similar... and hopefully mine, too, a few weeks behind you!


----------



## Mish

Gerrywins said:


> Wow this was fast. I lodged mine almost a week ago. They haven't yet acknowledged receipt or taken money from account. My PMV 300 expires 30 April.


They are probably waiting until Monday so they can charge you more


----------



## Gerrywins

Mish said:


> They are probably waiting until Monday so they can charge you more


Probably, but how will they be able to charge more than the amount I specified on the application form which was 1145. Are the fees going up from May?


----------



## Gerrywins

CollegeGirl said:


> Aussieboy also started on a PMV, which is why the grant was so fast. Yours should be similar... and hopefully mine, too, a few weeks behind you!


Crossing fingers for us CollegeGirl. Really crossing them.


----------



## Mish

Gerrywins said:


> Probably, but how will they be able to charge more than the amount I specified on the application form which was 1145. Are the fees going up from May?


Credit Card surcharge. I imagine that they will contact you for authorisation to charge more.


----------



## Gerrywins

Mish said:


> Credit Card surcharge. I imagine that they will contact you for authorisation to charge more.


Actually, they should not charge me the credit card surcharge because I lodged my application on 11 April and they received it on 14 April (it was couriered registered post so I tracked it). Here is what they say on the website regarding this surcharge:

"The cost of visas changes from time to time. The cost of your visa is dependent on the date we receive your application. If there is a price increase between the date you lodge your application and the date we receive your application, you will need to pay the new application charge."

So ideally, they shouldn't charge me since they received my application before 19 April


----------



## Gerrywins

Hey guys, I received the confirmation of receipt email from DIAC yesterday 17.04.14 together with the BVA (WA) which kicks in on the 1 May. They didn't charge the credit card surcharge.


----------



## chicken999

We lodged yesterday, used debit card visa, hope that doesn't attract surcharge . Uploaded all kobo's docs plus bunch of evidence. Waiting for the sections on me and our daughter to open up to see when we can upload that stuff


----------



## chicken999

Just uploaded our sponsorship form for the 820 along with portion if our evidence. It's now saying it's full and won't let us upload more. How long do I wait before it allows more uploading? Any ideas? And does it keep uploading on same spot I.e button on top right?

Also we put kobo's daughter as non migrating but acknowledgment letter has both their names on it. Did I do something wrong or is this normal? Agggghhhhhhhhh so over this already lol


----------



## CollegeGirl

Can't answer the migrating/non-migrating question, but for the evidence - supposedly the link shows up again in the right corner, usually in 24 hours (or less) I think. If you read through the online application thread there's information on that.


----------



## chicken999

Yes the button is still there to upload if but after u push upload after uld selected it at god end it says full can't upload more. I've do e the sponsorship form now and I've uploaded everything to that linked form with note saying other one is "full" ... So much fun u have so much to look forward to g lol - not


----------



## CollegeGirl

People have uploaded 200+ documents via that system, so I know it does allow you to upload more.  Like I said, checkout that thread. It should have the info you need.


----------



## Dinkum

College Girl is right. There are several threads here that provide most of the answers needed, from those who have walked this tortuous path before. It's well worth taking the time to read what they have said.


----------



## Star Hunter

I have uploaded more than 200 documents, so you can definitely upload more. I can provide screenshots of all my uploaded evidence as well if anyone needs verification of that ridiculous number  

Keep in mind that I uploaded pretty much everything separately, rather than condense multiple pages into one file. All my photographs uploaded separately etc etc.


----------



## chicken999

Thanks guys found the thread I'm reading through its 20 odd pages trying to find answer.


----------



## infoseeker

Gayle_M said:


> *Date of application: 27th June 2010*
> 
> Nationality: Husband: Moroccan, Wife: Australian
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100)
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore ~ husband making visa application from Morocco through the Australian Embassy in Cairo, Egypt
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Not submitted with application we were told (after making a phone call) by the Embassy that they will request a medical AFTER receiving Visa Application - they have to send us the necessary paperwork first. Medical tests will be conducted in Rabat.
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): YES for both myself and my husband sent with application
> 
> *TIMELINE:*
> *19th of May 2010:* Visa Application sent by mail to Embassy in Cairo from Australia
> *22nd of May 2010 ;* Envelope with Visa Application arrived at Mail Processing centre in Cairo
> Envelope with Visa Application was held in Egyptian Customs for 36 days !! When we contacted the Australian Embassy in Cairo we were told that this is completely normal and that it could be held in Customs up to 3 months !!!
> *27th June 2010:* Date when our Case Officer was assigned
> Email received from Case Officer requesting 8 passport photos with name written on back ~ had already sent 6 photos of my husband and 2 of myself with the Visa Application
> *23rd July 2010:* Medical completed in Rabat, Morocco and has been received by the Embassy:
> *Tuesday 25th January, 2011:* Interview in Cairo, Egypt: at 10:30am (interview was conducted by only one person (NOT our Case Officer, but another Embassy employee by the name of Mary Antonio) Interestingly, we were told that the interview MUST be conducted in English or we must get an interpreter ( at our cost) however the interviewer ended up speaking Arabic!
> 
> *Date visa granted:* We have been told in several emails (even though we have never asked) that the visa process takes 9 months which means we are probably be looking at the end of April 2011 before we get any sort of answer)
> 
> *Date Visa Denied: Wednesday 30th of March 2011:*
> The decision to deny us the visa was made NOT by our Case Officer but by the woman who did the interview ~ we now have 70 days to come up with another $1400 to lodge an application for review of the decision with the Migration Review Tribunal ~ estimated time to wait until the review is scheduled will be about 9 to 10 months
> *Update:* As of February 2012 the MRT waiting time has blown out to 2 and a half YEARS probably longer for those applicants deemed to be Priority Two
> 
> Utterly shattered by the turn of events and the reasons given for the refusal
> I wish everyone here, who are still waiting for their visa to be approved, to have a far better outcome than the decision given to my husband - Good Luck and God Bless!!
> 
> Good NEWS! MRT hearing date set for 26th of November 2012


Hi, Did your husband receive the visa at the end?


----------



## ali wasiq

Arsaltaf said:


> Hi buddy. I'm also from Pak. My timeline is similar to yours even though i applied onshore from Australia. I lodged my application in oct 2012, did the Medicals and gave police checks of both Pak and Australia. And now it has been 17 months this march and still no decision. My case officer tells me every time that the matter is with the external agencies n it depends on there processing timeframes which is totally frustrating.
> If possible give me ur email I'd/cell number, I would love to have a chat with you about this.
> Cheers


Hi Have You Got Your Grant Or Not...


----------



## niamhgar

Hey guys,

I was just wondering from anyone who has received their visa how long it was from the 'we are in the position to process your visa' to the decision email? 8 months and just under three weeks between lodgement and that email

Any input helpful.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Applying offshore through London, Niamhgar? They grant pretty religiously at 8 or 9 months, so you're probably pretty close!


----------



## niamhgar

Thanks collegegirl. Yup London offshore. She got back and said she would be in a position next week. So hopefully it ll be then.


----------



## paul2199

Hi
Anybody had any information regarding carer visa application as I applied for the same on 18th june 2013 from india and had my interview done back in October 2013 and still I did not hear anything from the department
Thanks in advance


----------



## rbt1985

Finally received an email today acknowledging receipt of my application. It's been 6 weeks since I applied so I was starting to worry a bit but glad to know everything is in order.


----------



## niamhgar

Ok received visa today was actually approved on the 12th of May but they sent it to the wrong address. So

Application: 22nd August 2013
Offshore London 
Case officer: 19th September 2013
Police checks: Submitted with Application. (had to be extended to October)
Medical: 26th November 2013 (but not officially entered til 6th of Jan 2014 as waiting for documents from my doctor)
Visa granted: 12th May 2014

10 days short of nine months


----------



## rbt1985

Congratulations!!!


----------



## niamhgar

rbt1985 said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thanks so excited


----------



## Sunnybee

Hi
My wife has applied for 309 partner visa from Dubai as well. Details are
Submitted on 12/11/2013
Acknowledgement 27/11/2013
After that have not heard anything.
Please keep in touch with any update.
Thanks
Sunny


----------



## rbt1985

*Re:*



Sunnybee said:


> Hi
> My wife has applied for 309 partner visa from Dubai as well. Details are
> Submitted on 12/11/2013
> Acknowledgement 27/11/2013
> After that have not heard anything.
> Please keep in touch with any update.
> Thanks
> Sunny


Hi Sunny,

Nice to know of another person who applied from Dubai. Did your wife submit all your documents at the time of application? E.g. health checks, police checks etc?

Please keep me updated too. Thanks


----------



## faith555

infoseeker said:


> Hi, Did your husband receive the visa at the end?


Hey,

I am moroccan too, and just applied earlier this month,

Would u please give me more details about the reason why ur husband's application got denied?

Also did u both stayed too long with each other , ?

Thank u in advance


----------



## SoniaS

Hey there guys, this is my timeline...still incomplete but fingers crossed will get to tick at least another box. If any other fellow Romanians are about always welcomed to support each other with this heinous process of waiting  

Application: 2 of May 2014
Offshore London 
Visa applied for Migration to Australia by a Partner (300,309/100,820/801) -online
Case officer: hoping in the next few days since on the phone they said in max 4 weeks since the application submission
Police checks: Applied for my English CRB check 2 weeks ago, waiting to receive it today or tomorrow and upload it straight away
Medical : Had my medical exam in London on the 13th of May, and the doctors uploaded it 3 days after receving my clear and all that
Visa granted: fingers crossed soon

This is a piece of advice I Have learnt from another friend that went through the process : no news from them can be good news  That means that if they don't hassle us for anything, we did our apps alright and we should be fine


----------



## CollegeGirl

Sonia - I'm afraid you're probably in for a much longer wait than you're expecting. Immigration officers are notorious for sometimes giving out incorrect advice over the phone. Unless something significant in the London office has changed once they started accepting online applications (and I haven't heard that it has), offshore partner visas take 8-9 months there, pretty much without fail. I would love to be wrong about this and to find out that online applications have brought that down to a month, but I really, really, really doubt that. I'm on a UK specific Aus immigration forum as well, and there surely would have been news of this if there had been such a significant change.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Do let us know how you go, though - I'd LOVE to be proven wrong, see you get your visa that fast, and to see Aus partner visa processing times suddenly be better than they have been in any country in years! I just don't want you to be surprised or think something is wrong with your application if it doesn't come that quickly.


----------



## laurencatriona13

HI everyone! Here is an incomplete timeline of my partners application so far!
We applied through London with an Agent but she hasn't been very good keeping us updated with progression of the application which is SUPER frustrating! She originally told us it would be five months but recently said it has changed to 8-9 months through London. 


Date of application: March 20th 2014. 

Nationality: My partner is Scottish, I'm Australian

Visa type: Partner visa 309/100

Offshore/onshore: Offshore through London

Medicals submitted: April 7th medical completed, takes about a week to be received

Police check submitted: Submitted with application, March 20th 2014

Date CO assigned: Apparently May 5th 2014 (but we weren't told until May 30th!). She told us this normally takes 3-8 weeks from application date.

Date visa granted: Waiting!


Some notes on using an agent- She did have a good structure with the application and even though we had two years of relationship evidence in files, we were very overwhelmed with putting the application together. She was also efficient in not lodging the application until we had everything except the medical ready to put in. We work full time so it was a big help having someone put it all together. From the beginning we said we wanted the application done and sent by the end of February (we started putting it together mid January) and thought 6 weeks was a good time to expect it to take, but it ended up taking 9 weeks due to a mistake she made in a document that we then had to get witnessed again. We had and still have trouble getting through to her and it was very difficult to meet up with her as she was always busy. Since the application was lodged she has not kept in contact and takes over a week at a time to respond to emails or calls. 

I would recommend an agent to help put the application together but it's always good if you know someone else who can recommend one. It was good peace of mind for us to know it was being well structured and we felt very lost with all the paperwork we needed. The waiting part is always the hardest though!

Good luck to everyone! I hope my timeline helps a bit


----------



## CollegeGirl

For what it's worth there's probably not any updates for her to give you. Once Immigration gets your application, it's generally sit and wait and hear nothing for months on end. London is a LITTLE different in that they generally let you know once you've been assigned a CO several weeks in, and they'll notify you about halfway through the process to do your medicals. But other than these two things, there's not going to be any updates your agent is likely able to give you. 

It is a little disheartening that she originally told you five months, though - London has been sitting on 8-9 months as a rigid processing time for at least a year now.


----------



## pkat

Hi all

Visa application for Prospective Spouse Visa submitted on 15-Nov-2013
Marriage: 28 March 2014
Request for conversion to Spouse visa sent & acknowledged on 8 April 2014

We are still waiting for case officer to be assigned. Most of the people who have submitted their visa application in November 2013 have got their visa granted this month. Does anyone have an experience of conversion from prospective to spouse visa? Does it take more time?

Cheers
pkat


----------



## CollegeGirl

Pkat - yes, it often adds additional processing time, as well as suddenly requiring you to provide more documents (evidence of combined finances, shared address, etc.) that are not required for the Prospective Marriage Visa. That's why we usually on this board try to dissuade people from marrying before their PMV is granted and converting to a spouse visa. If you have any additional evidence, especially financial or household, you may want to provide that to your CO. Your other option is to wait and see if she asks for it.


----------



## pkat

CollegeGirl said:


> Pkat - yes, it often adds additional processing time, as well as suddenly requiring you to provide more documents (evidence of combined finances, shared address, etc.) that are not required for the Prospective Marriage Visa. That's why we usually on this board try to dissuade people from marrying before their PMV is granted and converting to a spouse visa. If you have any additional evidence, especially financial or household, you may want to provide that to your CO. Your other option is to wait and see if she asks for it.


Thank you for the quick response. I guess have no other choice but to wait for the case officer to be assigned.


----------



## sachkunj

Hi Everyone, 
Date of application:2014-04-18

Nationality: Indian

Visa type: Partner visa 309/100

Offshore/onshore: Offshore through CANADA

Medicals submitted: 2014-05-02 medical completed.

Police check submitted: Submitted on 2014-05-23

Date CO assigned: Not sure ! i have received a mail 22 April 2014 from a visa officer to do the medical and police check ( so is this is the same person is my CO ?? ) 

Date visa granted: Waiting!

if someone can help what time it normally takes after the medical and police check.??


----------



## council

sachkunj said:


> if someone can help what time it normally takes after the medical and police check.??


I've read in some parts that it could take anywhere from 5-12 months, depending on volume and other factors.


----------



## kaga

council said:


> I've read in some parts that it could take anywhere from 5-12 months, depending on volume and other factors.


Including the planning levels which is an official word of quota's. They have the quota system for all visa's including the spouse visa.

Number of applications for each fiscal year are increasing every year but the quota/planing levels are the same.


----------



## sachkunj

kaga said:


> Including the planning levels which is an official word of quota's. They have the quota system for all visa's including the spouse visa.
> 
> Number of applications for each fiscal year are increasing every year but the quota/planing levels are the same.


and wht does it mean.. ??


----------



## kaga

At the end of this month the current fiscal year would end and DIBP will have new quota's.

I would say your decision is around the corner. 
Hope to hear the good news with in few weeks.
Good luck.


----------



## sachkunj

kaga said:


> At the end of this month the current fiscal year would end and DIBP will have new quota's.
> 
> I would say your decision is around the corner.
> Hope to hear the good news with in few weeks.
> Good luck.


ooo wwoww.. tht is really an positive answer.... not get this a lot from people .. much appreciated.. thanks and god bless you..


----------



## aussiesteve

kaga said:


> At the end of this month the current fiscal year would end and DIBP will have new quota's.
> 
> I would say your decision is around the corner.
> Hope to hear the good news with in few weeks.
> Good luck.


Hi Kaga
Did you note that they only lodged their application 2 months ago? Even if the High Commission in Ottowa could meet their shortest estimated processing time of 5 months it would mean that it would be around October before any hope of a visa being granted.However miracles can happen


----------



## Maggie-May24

Sachkunj, more typical timing is 8-9 months from the date you lodge your visa. It's possible it's going to be processed more quickly, but I wouldn't make plans on it being sooner than near the end of 2014.


----------



## sachkunj

Thanks a lot experts.. your reply really helped me .. its my Wife's birthday in sept.. so is it possible that i can apply for Visitor visa when my partner visa is already in a process .. if so then how long it will take to get visiting visa. Thanks...


----------



## aussiesteve

sachkunj said:


> Thanks a lot experts.. your reply really helped me .. its my Wife's birthday in sept.. so is it possible that i can apply for Visitor visa when my partner visa is already in a process .. if so then how long it will take to get visiting visa. Thanks...


Yes by all means apply for a tourist visa once you have applied for your partner visa, a lot of people have been successful.


----------



## kaga

aussiesteve said:


> Hi Kaga Did you note that they only lodged their application 2 months ago? Even if the High Commission in Ottowa could meet their shortest estimated processing time of 5 months it would mean that it would be around October before any hope of a visa being granted.However miracles can happen


Hi aussiesteve
Yes you are right.
Must have missed that point.
My mistake.


----------



## michael1682

*Thanks!*

Mike!!!! Aside you having the illest (best) name on the planet thank you so much for this such a big help. I'm sending mine off this to Washington, DC and will be sure to set mine up like this as time goes on. 1nce again hell of an idea.


----------



## Rains

*Date of application:* 30 Sept 2013

*Nationality:* Chinese

*Visa type:* 309/100

*Offshore/onshore:* offshore, Hong Kong

*Medicals submitted (yes/no):* Yes, 18 Oct 2013

*Police check submitted (yes/no):* Yes, 16 Oct 2013

*Date CO assigned:* 11 Oct 2013

*Date visa granted: *16 April 2014(309), then 28 May 2014 (100)
__________________


----------



## sesocam

hey , i applied for my wife 18/04/14 visa 309/100 in Egypt 

i want to ask some questions plz ???

First we applied online , however , we got an e mail from the embassy and they told us to hand over all the original documents in the Australian embassy in Cairo , Egypt , which was strange , to get respond the next day , and to ask us to give them the documents in the embassy , so whats the point to apply online ????

So my wife went to the embassy and gave them all the documents 
then we have got an e mail from the embassy saying that no more documents or information are required in this processing stage !!! does it mean my wife's application has been allocated to Case officer , i mean the person who signed his name at the end of the email is the case officer ??? if yes how come the file has been allocated in 24 hrs ???

Also , we got married 3 years ago and have a baby 2 years now , my wife and my son did the medical last year november ( my case officer requested them to do medical , as non migrating family member at that time , then he granted my PR) , does it make any difference , cuz i already told immigration about them before !!! 
our agent sent a cover letter requesting the case officer to grant visa 100 permanent straight away cuz our relation more than 3 years + child.,any idea about that if it works ???

the last question , how many stages for the visa processing i mean firstly a case officer in Egypt , and then another case officer in australia ??? 
thnx alot


----------



## CollegeGirl

Mish already answered more of your questions on the other thread. It's an automatic thing to get PR if you've been married longer than 2 years and you have a child together. So you won't need to worry about that - it will happen if your application is approved. 

I take it there's some reason you couldn't just add your wife & son to your PR instead of having to go through the partner visa process?


----------



## sesocam

CollegeGirl said:


> Mish
> 
> I take it there's some reason you couldn't just add your wife & son to your PR instead of having to go through the partner visa process?


cuz at at the time of my application i was in australia visa 885 onshore so i the immigaration said i have to get my pr first then i can apply for my family

thanks for your reply i feel good now if she gets PR straight away , then it is amazing


----------



## summerandtilly

Hi Sonia,
My partner applied for pmv visa from London embassy in the beginning of April, 2014. We were requested to send more documents in May which we did and now we are just waiting. He is Romanian and I am Australian. Any word on your visa? All the best, Summer


----------



## Etodd

Hello, First time posting 

On May 19th we submitted an online application for a de facto visa, off shore, for my girlfriend. We are based in Berlin so will this be processed their or through London??

Secondly do we get the health check done ASAP or do we wait until they tell us to get it done??

Lastly the online application says processing but we are yet to be assigned a case officer, is that normal??? I thought we would have been assigned someone by now

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Thnx


----------



## CollegeGirl

Most likely it will be processed in Berlin. There's a Berlin embassy-specific thread here - I'd post there and ask about when you can expect a CO, when the medicals should be done, etc. You'll get information more relevant to you in that thread. To find it, go to the "Partner Visa Wait Time & Resources" thread at the top of the forum, then scroll down to the Berlin link and click on it.


----------



## Eric Bosloor

Well congratulations on getting your visa approved! I'm glad that everything worked out for you - sometimes it just takes a little friendly push to get things moving. Anyway, now that you have your visa, make sure you take a good tour around Australia and get to know your new homeland. Perth, Cairnes, Sydney... go and see it all!


----------



## petal_84

Hello everyone,

I am too in the waiting game unfortunately.

Date of application: 18 Oct 2013

Nationality: Norwegian

Visa type: 820/801

Offshore/onshore: Onshore, Sydney

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, March 2014

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, 18 Oct 2013

Date CO assigned: 21 Oct 2013

Date visa granted: 

It really sucks being stuck in limbo and not having the same rights as a PR:/ Thank god we at least have unlimited work rights. I think it was more limited before.


----------



## mrsl

Visa #2: Subclass 100
Nationality: Philippines
Applied: Letter, Onshore 
Application Date: 21July 2014
Police Checks: Yes
VISA GRANTED: 11 Aug 2014 Permanent Resident

To God Be The Glory
He's been so good to me and answered all my prayers


----------



## rbt1985

mrsl said:


> Visa #2: Subclass 100
> Nationality: Philippines
> Applied: Letter, Onshore
> Application Date: 21July 2014
> Police Checks: Yes
> VISA GRANTED: 11 Aug 2014 Permanent Resident
> 
> To God Be The Glory
> He's been so good to me and answered all my prayers


Congratulations!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Congrats mrsl!


----------



## JEdwards

mrsl said:


> Visa #2: Subclass 100
> Nationality: Philippines
> Applied: Letter, Onshore
> Application Date: 21July 2014
> Police Checks: Yes
> VISA GRANTED: 11 Aug 2014 Permanent Resident
> 
> To God Be The Glory
> He's been so good to me and answered all my prayers


Congratulations!


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Wonderful news MrsL. Enjoy a happy, healthy and successful life together in Oz. Cheers... 



mrsl said:


> Visa #2: Subclass 100
> Nationality: Philippines
> Applied: Letter, Onshore
> Application Date: 21July 2014
> Police Checks: Yes
> VISA GRANTED: 11 Aug 2014 Permanent Resident
> 
> To God Be The Glory
> He's been so good to me and answered all my prayers


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



mrsl said:


> Visa #2: Subclass 100
> Nationality: Philippines
> Applied: Letter, Onshore
> Application Date: 21July 2014
> Police Checks: Yes
> VISA GRANTED: 11 Aug 2014 Permanent Resident
> 
> To God Be The Glory
> He's been so good to me and answered all my prayers


*Many Congratulations Mrs!!!! Hope you have a wonderful life ahead, in the land down under. Thanks for sharing the great news with us.

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## mrsl

Dinkum said:


> Wonderful news MrsL. Enjoy a happy, healthy and successful life together in Oz. Cheers...


Thanks Dinkum


----------



## mrsl

Becky26 said:


> *Many Congratulations Mrs!!!! Hope you have a wonderful life ahead, in the land down under. Thanks for sharing the great news with us.
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky*


Thank you Becky!


----------



## rbt1985

Hi Everyone!

I was recently asked for a new PCC by my case officer. Today, I got an email saying once they receive the new PCC she can finalise my case. She also asked me when I would be available to visit the office?

When she says "finalise the case" -- does this mean they are ready to make a decision soon?

Why is she asking me to come into the office? Do they conduct interviews in person?

Thanks for your help! I'm feeling a bit anxious.


----------



## Mish

Finalise means make a decision. 

Where did you apply? There was some recently that applied in London and was asked to visit the office and they had an interview done.


----------



## summerandtilly

My partner was called into the London office a couple of weeks ago and they conducted an interview so I would say that's what they will do with you also. Good luck  looks like you're almost at the finish line!!


----------



## rbt1985

Mish said:


> Finalise means make a decision.
> 
> Where did you apply? There was some recently that applied in London and was asked to visit the office and they had an interview done.


Thanks Mish. I applied in Dubai. From what I had read before, I had assumed most interviews were over the phone so I was wondering why they wanted me to go into the office. Relief to know it's quite common


----------



## rbt1985

summerandtilly said:


> My partner was called into the London office a couple of weeks ago and they conducted an interview so I would say that's what they will do with you also. Good luck  looks like you're almost at the finish line!!


Oh great! Hope the interview went well? Did they give you any idea on how long it would take to make a decision after the interview?


----------



## summerandtilly

We think the interviews went well, I was also interviewed. They requested medicals and police checks the next week so we believe that is a positive sign?!?! We had already submitted medicals so we don't have to do them and we got an email saying the only outstanding documents required were the police checks. Really hoping we will get an answer soon but have no indication if that's the case yet.


----------



## Dinkum

Hi SummerandTilly
It all sounds very promising for you both. Fingers crossed you'll get good news soon...good luck...


----------



## summerandtilly

Dinkum said:


> Hi SummerandTilly It all sounds very promising for you both. Fingers crossed you'll get good news soon...good luck...


Thank you, Dinkum


----------



## rbt1985

summerandtilly said:


> We think the interviews went well, I was also interviewed. They requested medicals and police checks the next week so we believe that is a positive sign?!?! We had already submitted medicals so we don't have to do them and we got an email saying the only outstanding documents required were the police checks. Really hoping we will get an answer soon but have no indication if that's the case yet.


Looks like everything is in order for you. I have my interview tomorrow... eep! Fingers crossed for the both of us. Let me know when you do hear anything back!


----------



## summerandtilly

Good luck for tomorrow!!! Let me know how it goes


----------



## rbt1985

Just had my interview. All went well (I think!)... phew. She mainly asked me about some dates (when we met, when we started a commited relationship, when we started living together etc). She said the decision would be ready in 1 or 2 weeks! So nervous now!!


----------



## summerandtilly

Oh wow!!!! When did you apply??!?! Really happy for you


----------



## rbt1985

Thank you! I applied in April. They told me to expect 8-12 months and it's only been 6 so I'm really surprised too!


----------



## summerandtilly

We applied in April too! Are you high risk country or from UK?


----------



## rbt1985

I'm from India, applied in Dubai. But I lived in Australia for 6 years (as a student then on a work visa) so I think that may have helped the process along a bit.


----------



## summerandtilly

Well good luck with it all!!! Fabulous news  2 weeks is nothing although it will be the longest two weeks of your life hehe!! 
We got an email saying the only documents they need now are the PCC's. Really hoping we get an answer after they are given and a good answer


----------



## rbt1985

Got my visa today!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mish

rbt1985 said:


> Got my visa today!!!!!!!!!!


Woo hoo congrats!


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Thanks to for sharing your wonderful news.... enjoy Oz together...



rbt1985 said:


> Got my visa today!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## summerandtilly

rbt1985 said:


> Got my visa today!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations!! Best news ever


----------



## andomur

*de facto visa*

Date of application: July 31, 2014
Date application received and requested medical & nso: August 6, 2014 
Nationality: Philippines
Visa Type : Partner Visa 309
Offshore

Medicals: yes August 15, 2014 done with clearance for highblood pressure (told him not to eat too much fatty foods! )

Police check: yes

Date CO assigned: September 22, 2014 surprise phonecall made by 2nd CO and requested additional docs for continuing relationship like viber convo, plane ticket of my dec 2014 vacation, my partner's parents statement, joint bank book evidence (open copy). Submitted everything after 3days via email as requested.

Date visa granted: waiting for good news. Praying and hoping. Long distance is quite hard you know, so hope everything will be okay.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

andomur said:


> Date of application: July 31, 2014
> Date application received and requested medical & nso: August 6, 2014
> Nationality: Philippines
> Visa Type : Partner Visa 309
> Offshore
> 
> Medicals: yes August 15, 2014 done with clearance for highblood pressure (told him not to eat too much fatty foods! )
> 
> Police check: yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: September 22, 2014 surprise phonecall made by 2nd CO and requested additional docs for continuing relationship like viber convo, plane ticket of my dec 2014 vacation, my partner's parents statement, joint bank book evidence (open copy). Submitted everything after 3days via email as requested.
> 
> Date visa granted: waiting for good news. Praying and hoping. Long distance is quite hard you know, so hope everything will be okay.


Any Good news? Who is your CO?


----------



## Move Migration

Just to give an idea of the PMV times in the HK embassy, lodgement was 28th Nov 2014 and case officer contacted on May 15th 2015. So about 5.5 months to get someone looking on your partner visa case there.


----------



## richagrovergandhi

Hi All,

I have filed for an EOI under 190 visa in NSW on 7th Aug 2015. Any idea when can we expect a response from them?

Thanks,
Richa


----------



## Redson

Date of application:22/12/2014

Nationality: Chinese

Visa type: 309/100

Offshore/onshore: offshore 

Medicals submitted (yes/no): 26/6/2015

Police check submitted (yes/no): 6/7/2015

Date CO assigned:29/12/2014

Date visa granted: 15/9/2015


----------

